# What are you brewing II ?



## Ross (10/4/07)

Ross said:


> Using up some of my NZ hops in this one tomorrow...
> The hopburst mix is 5gms each of following - NZ Sty Goldings, Hallertau Aroma, Super Alpha, Sticklebract, NZ Cacade, B Saaz, Green bullet, Nelson sauvin & Southern Cross.
> 
> New World Pale Ale
> ...




Just kegged this one tonight & the fears i had after tasting early samples from the fermenter are vanquished - This is one lovely beer, the flavour is amazing :chug: 

Finally getting to brew tomorrow - A Bitter & a columbus Summer Ale...

cheers Ross


----------



## brendanos (10/4/07)

Brewing again as soon as I get some money in my bank account.

Thinking about an English Bitter ASAP, then Ash's Mash Paddle Porter to put on a 1007 cake. Then to start thinking about some stronger beers to put onto those cakes...


----------



## brendanos (10/4/07)

I mean this in the least hostile way possible, but why would you call that a Pale Ale rather than an Amber Ale, Ross?


----------



## Ross (11/4/07)

brendanos said:


> I mean this in the least hostile way possible, but why would you call that a Pale Ale rather than an Amber Ale, Ross?



Call it what you like  - But it's mid range colour wise for a pale ale & tastes like one B) 

Edit: It just creeps into the amber specs as well, so yes, you could call it one...


cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (11/4/07)

Half way through the mash of AndrewQLDs Bosuns Best Bitter:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=145


...and yes i am sick....honest boss  ....but never sick enough to brew :beer: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## randyrob (11/4/07)

Steve said:


> Half way through the mash of AndrewQLDs Bosuns Best Bitter:
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=145
> ...and yes i am sick....honest boss  ....but never sick enough to brew :beer:
> ...



hahaha lol... brave man posting that!


----------



## brendanos (11/4/07)

Ordinary Bitter, towards the top end of guidelines.

15L's at 1.040, 13.2SRM

(All Bairds)

90.3% Maris Otter
3.6% Caramalt
1.8% Crystal
2.2% Pale Choc
1.1% Choc
1.1% Amber

34.3IBU

60mins
-15g EKG
-10g Willamette

20mins
-15g EKG
-5g Styrian Goldings
-5g Willamette

0mins
-7.5g Styrian Goldings

Dry
-7.5g Styrian Goldings

Off to the LHBS for 1318, 1335 or possibly 1968, whichever's freshest/in stock.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (11/4/07)

Hi All,

I've wanted to try brewing an American Amber for a while.

Here's my planned brew for friday. I'm picking up the grains and yeast tomorrow. Any feedback would be appreciated.

*American Amber *
Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
10B-American Ale-American Amber Ale

Min OG: 1.045 SG Max OG: 1.060 SG
Min FG: 1.010 SG Max FG: 1.015 SG
Min IBU: 25 IBU Max IBU: 40+ IBU
Min Color: 10.0 SRM Max Color: 17.0 SRM

*Recipe Overview *
Wort Volume Before Boil: 23.00L
Wort Volume After Boil: 19.00L
Volume Transferred: 19.00L 
Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00L
Volume At Pitching: 19.00L 
Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00L
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.043 SG 
Expected OG: 1.050 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG 
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Expected ABV: 5.0 % 
Expected ABW: 3.9 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 33.4 IBU 
Expected Color: 15.1 SRM
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 19 degC 

*Fermentables *
Ingredient Amount % When
Joe White/Maltcraft Traditional Ale 3.36 kg 77.3 % In Mash/Steeped
Weyermann Munich Light 0.56 kg 12.9 % In Mash/Steeped
Joe White/Maltcraft Dark Crystal 0.32 kg 7.4 % In Mash/Steeped
Bairds Pale Chocolate 0.10 kg 2.3 % In Mash/Steeped

*Hops *
Variety Alpha	Amount Form	When
US Chinook 10.5 17 g Pelletized Hops 60 Min From End
US Amarillo 8.9 12 g Pelletized Hops 10 Min From End
US Willamette 4.5 20 g Pelletized Hops 5 Min From End

*Other Ingredients *
Ingredient Amount	When
Orange Peel, Sweet 10 g In Boil

*Yeast *
Wyeast 1056-American Ale

*Mash Schedule *
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (68C/154F) w/Mash-Out

Step Type Temperature Duration
Rest at 68 degC 60
Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC 10


I'm not sure on the alpha for the Willamette and Chinook hops yet as I have not used them before, but I'll find out when I pick them up and adjust the amount accordingly.

Thanks,
BB


----------



## razz (11/4/07)

Why the orange peel BB ?


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (11/4/07)

razz said:


> Why the orange peel BB ?



Just something I wanted to try. I want a bit of the citrus of the peel to come through. Not sure if it will or not, and really not sure how much to use.

BB


----------



## razz (11/4/07)

Go for it and don't worry about the style police !


----------



## Jye (11/4/07)

razz said:


> Why the orange peel BB ?



and I would scrap the Willamette in place of Amarillo.

Here the AAA I have lined up shortly taken from the Jamil show.

_Jamils Amber Ale West Coast Style

Target Specifications
OG 1.067
FG 1.015
66 IBU
16 SRM
6.8% abv

Malt Bill
Light extract 8.75 lb
.7 lb munich malt extract
(OR 12.25 pale malt + 1 lb munich malt mashed @ 152)
1 lb crystal 40
0.5 lb crystal 120
0.5 lb victory malt
3 oz pale chocolate malt (200 lov)

Hop Bill
60 minutes 1.1oz horizon
10 minutes 1 oz cascade + 1 oz centennial
0 minutes 1 oz cascade + 1 oz centennial

Yeast: 001/1056/US-56, ferment at 67F _


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (11/4/07)

razz said:


> Go for it and don't worry about the style police !



Might get a few turned heads at the idea <_< 

If anyone has used sweet orange peel outside Wheat styled beers and has good results, let me know. Is 10g enough 30 mins in boil?

BB


----------



## Stuster (11/4/07)

Jye said:


> 0.5 lb victory malt



It certainly looks a good beer, doesn't it. What are you going to sub for the Victory? Or can you get it? :unsure:


----------



## Jye (11/4/07)

Stuster said:


> It certainly looks a good beer, doesn't it. What are you going to sub for the Victory? Or can you get it? :unsure:



I will probably just use some amber in its place.


----------



## Doc (11/4/07)

Just doughed in the Autumn Hop Ale.
Have also split this topic, as 65 pages is getting quite big 

Doc


----------



## tangent (11/4/07)

i've used orange zest in Ales
whatever quantity you were thinking of using, halve it.
otherwise, when the flavours have mellowed and mingled, the orange will still stick out like a bulldogs youknowwhat.


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/4/07)

I had a bottle of Badger's Golden Glory the other day. It has Peach Blossom extract added to the finished beer. Loved the smell. Didn't do a lot for the flavour though. :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (11/4/07)

tangent said:


> i've used orange zest in Ales
> whatever quantity you were thinking of using, halve it.
> otherwise, when the flavours have mellowed and mingled, the orange will still stick out like a bulldogs youknowwhat.



I was thinking 10g, do you think that is too much for 19L?

BB


----------



## tangent (11/4/07)

10g sounds like SFA, but when you weight it out, it's a shite load, especially for 19L
When are you using them, at 5mins, flameout...?
I'd use the zest off about 1/2 a large orange for 19L.
You can always scale up with the next batch but you can't scale back an orange beer, if you get my drift.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (11/4/07)

tangent said:


> 10g sounds like SFA, but when you weight it out, it's a shite load, especially for 19L
> When are you using them, at 5mins, flameout...?
> I'd use the zest off about 1/2 a large orange for 19L.
> You can always scale up with the next batch but you can't scale back an orange beer, if you get my drift.



Got it, and thanks for the advice.

I was going to use it 30 minutes from end of boil.

I won't use it on this batch. reVox pm'd me as well and was against it. If it needs it, I'll add it to the next version.

Thanks!

BB


----------



## tangent (11/4/07)

it's worth experimenting with stuff like that but you're probably best off splitting a batch or something like that.


----------



## Ross (11/4/07)

Made an English Best Bitter & a Columbus Summer Ale today.

Carbrook Best Bitter 
Special/Best/Premium Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 10/04/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.31 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.8 % 
0.30 kg Corn, Flaked (2.6 EBC) Grain 6.8 % 
0.20 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 4.6 % 
0.08 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1100.0 EBC) Grain 1.8 % 
12.00 gm Challenger [7.80%] (60 min) Hops 9.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (60 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
13.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (60 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
26.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (10 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
8.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
60.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 80.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.043 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.1 % 
Bitterness: 31.1 IBU Calories: 376 cal/l 
Est Color: 22.1 EBC


----------



## Josh (13/4/07)

Currently boiling my prototype for the NSW Xmas in July Case.

German Pilsner
4.08kg (97%) Weyerman bohemian pilsner malt
135 (3%) Carapils malt

35g Czech Saaz 0 mins and 15 mins
35g Halertau 30 mins and 60 mins bittering to 40BU. Overestimated the bitterness cos of old Halertau flowers from the 2006 bulk buy. Hoping it's really about 35BU.

WLP800 Pilsner yeast @ 10C.

Desired OG 1.044, FG 1.010 abv 5.1% in bottle.

Does this sound okay?


----------



## Duff (13/4/07)

Josh said:


> Currently boiling my prototype for the NSW Xmas in July Case.
> 
> German Pilsner
> 4.08kg (97%) Weyerman bohemian pilsner malt
> ...



:super:


----------



## Barramundi (13/4/07)

Josh said:


> Currently boiling my prototype for the NSW Xmas in July Case.
> 
> German Pilsner
> 4.08kg (97%) Weyerman bohemian pilsner malt
> ...





prototype , geez we are being spoilt Josh ...


----------



## Tony (13/4/07)

currently sparging my Kolsch.

Cant wait to get this one in the keg

cheers

Kolch

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.50
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.94
Anticipated EBC: 6.8
Anticipated IBU: 25.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.5 9.50 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
4.8 0.50 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
4.8 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.40 5.9 First WH
90.00 g. Saphire Pellet 4.50 19.5 40 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Oz Irish Moss Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2565 Kolsch


----------



## oldbugman (13/4/07)

Darth Weizen

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 21.50 Wort Size (L): 21.50
Total Grain (kg): 7.18
Anticipated OG: 1.080 Plato: 19.27
Anticipated SRM: 14.6
Anticipated IBU: 26.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.74 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.062 SG 15.16 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.7 4.00 kg. Wheat Malt Germany 1.039 2
21.7 1.56 kg. Pilsener Germany 1.038 2
17.0 1.22 kg. Munich Malt I Germany 1.037 7
3.6 0.26 kg. Caraaroma Germany 1.034 150
1.5 0.11 kg. Melanoidin Malt Germany 1.033 30
0.4 0.03 kg. Chocolate Malt America 1.029 350

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
39.09 g. Hersbrucker Pellet 4.50 23.4 60 min.
19.55 g. Hersbrucker Pellet 4.50 3.1 15 min.


----------



## Josh (13/4/07)

Barramundi said:


> prototype , geez we are being spoilt Josh ...


Gotta have a batch for myself. Unlike last time where I brewed a cracker and only got one bottle.

Hmmm must do another Sparkling soon. Got so many beers on deck though. It's hard to work out which to brew next. Must :chug: more!


----------



## Barramundi (13/4/07)

i know what ya mean josh i was thankful the xmas case had a few withdrawals so i managed to get a few extras back ...


----------



## Tony (13/4/07)

the kolsch went into the kettle without a hitch and i thought to myself............. what am i going to do now, its only 6PM.

Brew another 50 liters of beer is what :super: 

Just mashed in a Smokin GT.

FOr those out there who spent time on the old grumpys forum, you will know a bit about this.

Its a recipe Thomas got everyone making to sell some rauchmalz (smoked malt).

I had a kilo of hoepfner rauchmalz thats about 3 years old and a kilo of fresh weyermann rauch so i chucked them in.

I will brew it on the kolsch yeast when the kolsch is done.

recipe:

smokin GT 2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.00
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.48
Anticipated EBC: 12.6
Anticipated IBU: 25.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
33.3 4.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
33.3 4.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
16.7 2.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
16.7 2.00 kg. Weyermann Smoked Germany 1.037 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.40 3.7 First WH
90.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.60 19.9 45 min.
40.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.40 1.4 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.09 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2565 Kolsch


----------



## reVoxAHB (13/4/07)

Tony said:


> the kolsch went into the kettle without a hitch and i thought to myself............. what am i going to do now, its only 6PM.
> 
> Brew another 50 liters of beer is what :super:



haha. badass. :super: :super: :super:


----------



## lucas (13/4/07)

getting the grains for the following dunkelweizen tomorrow morning, to be brewed on sunday. grist percentages came from dr gonzo. here's hoping it turns out ok, I've not done decoctions before

Style: Dunkelweizen
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.60 L
Estimated OG: 12.500 Plato
Estimated Color: 29.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.39 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 55.0 % 
2.10 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.8 EBC) Grain 34.0 % 
0.62 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 10.0 % 
0.06 kg Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
45.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.20%] (60 min) Hops 14.8 IBU 
0.33 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068)  Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 6.17 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 25.73 L of water at 53.8 C 50.0 C 35 min 
Saccharification Decoct 8.62 L of mash and boil it 63.9 C 20 min 
Saccharification Decoct 5.25 L of mash and boil it 70.0 C 20 min 
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/4/07)

Tony said:


> the kolsch went into the kettle without a hitch and i thought to myself............. what am i going to do now, its only 6PM.
> 
> Brew another 50 liters of beer is what :super:




'Tis the no-chill your honour/worship ... I swear!! :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Tony (14/4/07)

yep....... 2 x 25 liter cubes of Smokin GT ready to go when i please 

Only my second no chill, hope it works out.

cheers


----------



## browndog (14/4/07)

Having a brewday at my place today. We will be doing a hoburst put together by Jye.

BD's Hop Madness
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 10/04/2007 
Style: American IPA Brewer: Tony Brown 
Batch Size: 24.00 L Assistant Brewer: Ross, Jye, Bonj, TidalPete, Stillscottish, Frogman, Winkle, Zizzle, Mothballs 
Boil Volume: 32.79 L Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Browndog's Brewery 
Actual Efficiency: 11.4 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 72.5 % 
1.90 kg AA Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 27.5 % 
8.00 gm Amarillo/Columbus [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo/Columbus [10.00%] (55 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo/Columbus [10.00%] (50 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo/Columbus [10.00%] (45 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo/Columbus [10.00%] (40 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo/Columbus [10.00%] (35 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo/Columbus [10.00%] (30 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo/Columbus [10.00%] (25 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo/Columbus [10.00%] (20 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo/Columbus [10.00%] (15 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo/Columbus [10.00%] (10 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo/Columbus [10.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
40.00 gm Amarillo/Columbus [10.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.070 SG (1.056-1.075 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.020 SG (1.010-1.018 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 14.2 EBC (11.8-29.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 65.8 IBU (40.0-65.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 4.5 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 6.5 % (5.5-7.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.6 % 
Actual Calories: 90 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge Mash Tun Weight: 20.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 6.90 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 85.0 C 
Sparge Water: 21.97 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 17.98 L of water at 76.7 C 65.6 C 75 min 


Mash Notes
Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time).
Carbonation and Storage Carbonation Type: Corn Sugar Carbonation Volumes: 2.4 (2.2-2.7 vols) 
Estimated Priming Weight: 136.0 gm Temperature at Bottling: 15.6 C 
Primer Used: - Age for: 4.0 Weeks 
Storage Temperature: 11.1 C 


Notes
Brewed on Brewerhood Brewday 14th April 2007 to be consumed at the xmas in july case swap

cheers

Browndog


----------



## brendanos (17/4/07)

Not using your own smoked malt anymore Tony?

I'm planning to smoke a small amount of malt with eucalyptus leaves, and brew a "bushfire" beer in search of a something different and uniquely australian, so long as it doesn't make the beer toxic.

Tomorrow morning brewing Ash's Mash Paddle Porter with a few small tweaks.





Not shown in ProMash capture: 50g of home roasted amber/brown malt, mashing at 66-67C, and fermenting with 1007 german ale at 18-20C. Should be nice over winter.

Cheers
Brendan


----------



## Batz (18/4/07)

Brew day was last night :blink: Double brew

I have a Scottish 80/- brewed back to my original recipe and a Sierra Navada APA clone.
Both sitting in cubes in the fridge and will be ready for pitching this afternoon.


Batz


----------



## Steve (18/4/07)

Doing a wheat on the weekend.

2.5kg Wheat
2.5kg Pils
20gms Coriander, 20gms Orange peel

Hallertau @ 60 mins
Saaz @ 15 mins + Coriander and peel

Wyeast 3942 (starter kindly donated from LHBS)

Cheers
Steve


----------



## brendanos (18/4/07)

Not off to a good day, already have broken my 5gal glass carboy, which was my only spare fermenter. Anyone got any bright ideas for a cheap substitute?


----------



## kook (18/4/07)

Here's my plan for Sunday:


Recipe: Big Hoppy Belgian
Style: Belgian Tripel
Batch Size: 30.00 L 
Boil Size: 37.43 L
Estimated OG: 1.078 SG
Estimated Color: 9.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 58.7 IBU
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.20 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (5.9 EBC)	Grain 47.2 % 
4.20 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 47.2 %
1.50 tbsp 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 0.0 min) Misc 

0.25 kg Candi Sugar, Clear (1.0 EBC) Sugar 2.8 % 
0.25 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 2.8 %

40.00 gm Columbus 06 [11.00%] (75 min) Hops 31.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Columbus 06 [11.00%] (30 min) Hops 23.1 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz (TWOC) [2.50%] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz 05 [3.40%] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
60.00 gm Amarillo 06 [8.90%] (0 min) Hops - 
120.00 gm Amarillo 06 [8.90%] (Dry Hop 10 days) Hops - 

2000 ml Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522)	Yeast-Wheat


Notes:
------
Mash @ 67
Cool to 22 for pitch, let rise as it wishes, cooling if above 27.
Rack when ready, adding 120gm Amarillo
After 10 days, rack to keg for bulk priming & bottling.

Any comments or ideas for improvement?


----------



## mika (18/4/07)

Hey Kook, does that 5.2 stabiliser stuff really work ?


----------



## kook (18/4/07)

Seems to. I've measured the pH the last two times I used it, and it was either 5.2 or 5.3, which is close enough!


----------



## mika (18/4/07)

You get that from Ross ? or someone local. Was going to brew this arvo and if you can just throw that stuff in and not worry about it I'll grab some when I get my grain.


----------



## kook (18/4/07)

As far as I know only Ross and Grain & Grape sell it in Aus.


----------



## randyrob (18/4/07)

Hey Mika,

i'll go u halves if u want to give it a go?

Rob.


----------



## mika (18/4/07)

kook said:


> As far as I know only Ross and Grain & Grape sell it in Aus.



Damn !  

Even with Ross's speedy service it's not going to make it here in time.
Oh well.


----------



## brendanos (18/4/07)

Smashing and having to replace a 5gal carboy before my brew day could kick off wasn't enough for me today, while brewing Ash's Robust Porter I decided I would follow it up with a Lambic. I think it's gonna be a late night.


----------



## browndog (19/4/07)

Got the HLT full and the timer set so when I get home at lunchtime tomorrow I can get straight into a double brew, the first one being the Burton-on-Housatonic Engish IPA in the latest BYO mag, I was hanging to do this as soon as I read about an IPA hopped with heaps of EKG. Then I'm doing the Stones 6th Anniversary Porter. Two big beers for a big afternoon brewing, there will be some activity in the fermenting fridge over the weekend friends.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## big d (19/4/07)

Rogue,s Shakespeare Stout Clone and more than likely an Altbier unless of course i come across some smoked malt then it will be a rauchbier.


----------



## brendanos (20/4/07)

That Shakespeare sounds delicious, probably something I'll brew real soon.

What recipe did you use Big D, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## sam (20/4/07)

That Shakespeare is delicious!

I had a poor attempt at a clone a couple of months back, I'll check my recipe tonight but I think I used:
- too much roast barley
- no Cascade


Both big problems when cloning this beer. So I ended up with a big, tasty oatmeal stout, but no Shakespeare.

I used Pacman, but I don't think that really matters. Here's a recipe which sounds better than mine. I think the late addition Cascades are important.

Find the stats for Shakespeare here.

Think I'll brew it again soon, after my backlog of planned IPA's and a weizen or two.


----------



## Thommo (20/4/07)

I'm brewing a wheat tomorrow just in time for summer.

What? It's April already????

I had actually planned on doing this last December. Better late than never I guess.


----------



## Norsman (20/4/07)

My first attempt at a Bitter:



Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.80
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.48
Anticipated SRM: 11.7
Anticipated IBU: 42.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
86.2 5.00 kg. Prairie Malt Canada 1.038 1.8
8.60 0.50 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 9
4.30 0.25 kg. Weyermann Caramunich III Germany 1.034 65
0.90 0.05 kg. Weyermann Carafa III Special 1.030 525

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
42.00 g. Fuggles Pellet 4.60 26.9 60 min.
28.00 g. Fuggles Pellet 4.60 13.6 40 min.
40.00 g. Fuggles Pellet 4.60 1.4 5 min.


Yeast
-----

Safale S-04



Does this look Okay??


----------



## DarkFaerytale (20/4/07)

browndog said:


> Got the HLT full and the timer set so when I get home at lunchtime tomorrow I can get straight into a double brew, the first one being the Burton-on-Housatonic Engish IPA in the latest BYO mag, I was hanging to do this as soon as I read about an IPA hopped with heaps of EKG. Then I'm doing the Stones 6th Anniversary Porter. Two big beers for a big afternoon brewing, there will be some activity in the fermenting fridge over the weekend friends.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




tell us how you go browndog i'v been drooling over the Burton-on-Housatonic Engish IPA myself

-Phill


----------



## Duff (20/4/07)

DarkFaerytale said:


> tell us how you go browndog i'v been drooling over the Burton-on-Housatonic Engish IPA myself
> 
> -Phill



For those who don't buy BYO (and I'm probably the only one here), could someone post the receipe? The website only has American IPA's listed ATM.

Cheers.


----------



## browndog (20/4/07)

Will do and will do Lads.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## hockadays (20/4/07)

I'm doing a hefeweizen with my first go at a decotion. Worked well from the specs from promash and it's boiling away right now. Hopped with saphire...mmmm


----------



## mika (20/4/07)

What's the saphire hop go like ?


----------



## Adamt (20/4/07)

Just mashed in a small batch of my Coopers Pale Ale clone, I'm excited because I hit my strike temperature pretty well bang on target.

Special Adelaide Bitter
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 20/04/2007 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter Brewer: 
Batch Size: 14.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 17.12 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: My Equipment 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 76.9 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 9.6 % 
0.10 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
10.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00%] (60 min) Hops 16.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00%] (20 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
0.25 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 9.6 % 
1 Pkgs Cooper Ale (Coopers #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.044 SG (1.040-1.048 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.008-1.012 SG) 
Estimated Color: 12.3 EBC (9.9-31.5 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 26.9 IBU (25.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.7 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.3 % (3.8-4.6 %)


----------



## oldbugman (20/4/07)

Toying with the idea of a ESB for the weekend.



Blind Courier ESB

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.70
Anticipated SRM: 11.2
Anticipated IBU: 44.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
94.0 4.70 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.038 3
0.7 0.035 kg. Roasted Barley Great Britain 1.029 575
3.0 0.15 kg. Crystal 75L Great Britian 1.034 75
2.3 0.115 kg. Crystal 55L Great Britian 1.034 55

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Challenger Pellet 8.30 23.6 60 min.
20.00 g. Challenger Pellet 8.30 7.9 20 min.
20.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.70 5.5 20 min.
20.00 g. Challenger Pellet 8.30 4.7 10 min.
20.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.70 3.2 10 min.


Yeast
-----

S04 - Craftbrewer


----------



## big d (20/4/07)

Sorry about the late delay Brendanos.
Recipe is as follows and is converted from a usa recipe.Not sure which yeast i will use yet as i havent got my hands on the pacman yeast.

3.63 kg pale
.570 g choc
.450 g roast barley
.340 g crystal
.300 g flaked oats

75 g cascade @ 60 min
28 g cascade @ 10 min

wyeast 2220 rogue pacman yeast

Cheers
Big D


----------



## big d (20/4/07)

Forgot to add that you may want to alter your grain amounts to the original posters recipe percentages.The recipe i posted is as with % at 68.6 pale 10.7 choc 8.6 roast barley 6.4 crystal and 5.7 rolled oats.You will have to muck around with your grain amounts depending on what you have to suit.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## brendanos (20/4/07)

Thanks alot Sam (your cloning the Shakespeare was what made me check it out in the first place!) and Big D for your help, I think I've found something to pitch onto a 1318 cake. All the yanks recommend Chico (1056) if you can't get pacman... as they would. By style it's a sweet, or english stout, so I'm happy to use an english strain.

Big D - I get my grists weighed/crushed fresh from the LHBS, not the cheapest way, I know, but at least I've got flexibility.


----------



## NRB (21/4/07)

I completely screwed up an IPA last night, CJ's Broken House IPA (which I've tried personally  )... it's the last time I try to get the last fumes out of a gas bottle whilst endeavouring to get excessive boiloff.

Recipe was a variation as I couldn't get Belgian Pale malt, so I substituted Golden Promise for a laugh.
21L batch
2.2kg Bairds Maris Otter
2.3kg Bairds Golden Promise
0.4kg Weyermann CaraPils
0.2kg Crystal 65L (CaraVienna)
0.2kg Crystal 55L (English)

14g Cascade 60mins
20g Northern Brewer 60mins
50g Centennial 20mins
60g Centennial flameout

Target OG 1.062 and approx 62IBU

Somehow I managed to have too much preboil volume (4L) so needed to increase boil intensity but with gas running low wasn't able to achieve it. Ended up with OG 1.050  This is going to be one hoppy beer.

I also decided to try using my CFWC in a similar arrangement to Jamil's whirlpool chiller but it couldn't bring the temp down fast enough for my liking so I ran it as it was intended into my fermenter. Unfortunately the whirlpooling action stirred up a shitload of hop debris and break, so I left the fermenter to stand overnight, transferred to another fermenter and pitched a slurry of British Ale II from a recent APA. With all the farting around, I didn't end up finishing until after 3am 

I'm never going to risk a low gas bottle on a boil again, it can be reserved for HLT duties only.



Duff said:


> For those who don't buy BYO (and I'm probably the only one here), could someone post the receipe? The website only has American IPA's listed ATM.



Sure Duff, here she is:
19L batch
6.4kg MO
0.28kg Crystal 40
16.1 AAU Northern Brewer 90mins (65g @7%AA)
28g EKG 10mins
28g EKG flameout
28g EKG dry

WLP023 (Burton Ale)

67-68C mash for 60-90 mins.
90 min boil with bittering hops added after the first foamy head subsides
pitch at 21C

Enjoy! :super: [edit=spelling]


----------



## Duff (21/4/07)

NRB said:


> Sure Duff, here she is:
> 19L batch
> 6.4kg MO
> 0.28kg Crystal 40
> ...



Cheers NRB :beerbang:


----------



## johnno (21/4/07)

Am desperately trying to brew the following today. In amongst doing a stack of other things.

Grain is crushed water is heated. Will mash in and start heating sparge water. Need to go out soon.

Will boil when I get back.


Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.05 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 0.8 % 
3.70 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 61.2 % 
2.30 kg Powells Pilsner (Powells Malts) (3.0 EBC) Grain 38.0 % 
56.00 gm Hallertauer [4.20%] (60 min) Hops 21.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) [Starter 1100 ml] Yeast-Wheat 



cheers
johnno


----------



## hughman666 (21/4/07)

johnno i hear ya! i put down the following while doing a pile of chores - extended my mash time out to 80 mins so that i could get stuff done:

5kg jw pils
500g carapils
28g hallertau (whole flowers) @ 60 min
28g hallertau (whole flowers) @ 20 min
28g b saaz (whole flowers) @ 10 mins

mashed at 65c for 80 mins (doing chores)

wlp800 yeast

chilling down at the moment (laundry sink) and should have the yeast pitched from starter later this arvo.


----------



## hockadays (21/4/07)

Mika , Dont know it's another first... :blink:


----------



## mika (21/4/07)

Cool, oh well, let us know how it goes.


----------



## johnno (21/4/07)

Got the wheat in the cube and am just about to crush the grain for this American brown. Will brew this tomorrow.

Wanted to do a porter but realised I had no english hops  . Oh well there is always next time.

I also had no amber malt so I toasted some of my own. 



American Brown Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 21/04/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: 
Boil Size: 34.30 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 79.1 % 
0.50 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 7.2 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 7.2 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 2.2 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 0.7 % 
28.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.00%] (60 min) Hops 19.6 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (30 min) Hops 10.3 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Northwest Ale (Wyeast Labs #1332) [Starter 1200 ml] Yeast-Ale 


cheers
johnno


----------



## brendanos (22/4/07)

Rogue Shakespeare-esque Stout

17L, 1.062, 72IBU, 45.5SRM

3.7kg (74%) Joe White Ale
0.4kg (8%) Bairds XXX
0.4kg (8%) Bairds Choc
0.4kg (8%) Rolled Oats
0.1kg (2%) Bairds Roast

FWH 40g NZ Cascade (whole, 8.2%AA)
20min 30g NZ Cascade
5min 20g NZ Cascade

Wyeast 1318
Mash 66C 90mins

I get pretty low utilisation of hops, hence the big numbers, from experience 70IBU's calculated will taste more like 50IBU's, maybe less now that I'm using a sock.

Not sure whether to file it under sweet or oatmeal... or both.


----------



## hughyg (22/4/07)

My 1st attempt of a Belgian Pale Pale 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 

Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 26.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------

1.75 kg HughBaird_Maris Otter Ale Malt (5.0 EBC) 31.8 % 
1.75 kg Weyermann Pilsner Malt (3.0 EBC) 31.8 % 
1.00 kg  Weyermann_Munich Malt Type 2 (20.0 EBC) 18.2 % 
0.45 kg JWM_CaraMalt (aka Caramunich) (60.0 EBC) 8.2 % 
0.05 kg HughBaird_Chocolate Malt (1000.0 EBC) 0.9 % 

0.20 kg Brown Sugar, Light (15.8 EBC) 3.6 % 
0.20 kg Candi Sugar, Clear (1.0 EBC) 3.6 % 
0.10 kg Molasses (157.6 EBC) 1.8 % 

45.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (60 min) 19.7 IBU 
7.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (15 min) 2.1 IBU 
7.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00%] (2 min) 0.3 IBU 


1 Pkgs Chimay Blue bottle culture in primary
1 Pkgs Belgian Ale (Wyeast Labs #1214) in secondary


----------



## big d (22/4/07)

We may have to compare notes or swap a bottle or two with the Shakespeare clone Brendanos.Will be very interested how yours goes.All going well i will brew this tomorrow after a few hiccups today.Can only use a 1056 at this stage.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/4/07)

hughyg said:


> My 1st attempt of a Belgian Pale Pale
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> ...




That looks like a nice grain and hop bill hughyg.
Would like to hear your feedback on how the adjuncts
go in a Belgian Pale. I brewed a Belgian Pale once and added
almost 10% sugar. Combined with the Wyeast 1388 it turned
out bone dry, I still have 3/4 of a keg left and that is now
16 months old  

Let us know how yours goes! :beer: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/4/07)

This has been brewed this arvo, one for the other half <_< 

66 Degrees Shit Stout 
Stout 

Type: All Grain
Date: 22/04/2007 
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 

Ingredients

4.60 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 85.3 % 
0.29 kg Roast Malt (1200.0 EBC) Grain 5.4 % 
0.29 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt (500.4 EBC) Grain 5.4 % 
0.14 kg TF Amber Malt (100.5 EBC) Grain 2.7 % 
0.07 kg Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) Grain 1.3 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [13.90%] (60 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
8.00 gm Target [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Challenger [6.40%] (60 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (White Labs #WLP004) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Bitterness: 36.8 IBU 
Est Color: 67.3 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## big d (22/4/07)

I guess by the name of the beer your not very happy with it TDA however the other half loves stretching the keg of it out way tooo long.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/4/07)

big d said:


> I guess by the name of the beer your not very happy with it TDA however the other half loves stretching the keg of it out way tooo long.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



Hey big d, the name doesn't imply that at all mate but I like your way of thinking :lol: !

My young son shat on the floor whilst i was trying to mash-in so I was called into action! h34r: 
And it was mashed at 66C and I'm not talking about the turd!!

C&B
TDA

*EDIT-added mash temp*


----------



## big d (22/4/07)

10/10 there TDA.Im always thinking of names for my brews so may have to get some inspiration from your thinking.  

Cheers
Big D


----------



## brendanos (22/4/07)

big d said:


> We may have to compare notes or swap a bottle or two with the Shakespeare clone Brendanos.Will be very interested how yours goes.All going well i will brew this tomorrow after a few hiccups today.Can only use a 1056 at this stage.
> 
> Cheers
> Big D



Definately, D. I'll have it bottled by BBD @ Kooks, though i can almost say for sure it won't yet be carbonated. They look like they'll be quite different beers, it'll be an interesting comparison. We might have to send a bottle each to Sam in Canada to see how we measure up! Have you tried the Rogue, or just heard of it's grandeur (as I have)?


----------



## big d (22/4/07)

Unfortunately no i havent tried it but have read about it hence the interest.Reckon Kook may have tried it if not we will have to hit up Jasony to try it and post a report as he is now based in the good old boys country.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/4/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Hey big d, the name doesn't imply that at all mate but I like your way of thinking :lol: !
> 
> My young son shat on the floor whilst i was trying to mash-in so I was called into action!
> And it was mashed at 66C and I'm not talking about the turd!!
> ...



:lol: Mars Bars in the runoff and grogans on the floor at your place TDA... Am I starting to suspect you need a baby sitter?  

BTW Despite it's name that stout looks the goods. B) 

Warren -


----------



## winkle (23/4/07)

Double batch yesterday, a Wobby Boot clone and a Choc/oat/coffee Stout, both of which are currently no-chilling in the pool. Seven and a half hours from filling the HLT to packing up.  
I'll be bottling the Wobby boot as a reserve for the case swap and kegging the stout as a trial batch, if it cuts the mustard then I'll brew it as my Qld case swap contribution.


----------



## bconnery (23/4/07)

winkle said:


> Double batch yesterday, a Wobby Boot clone and a Choc/oat/coffee Stout, both of which are currently no-chilling in the pool. Seven and a half hours from filling the HLT to packing up.
> I'll be bottling the Wobby boot as a reserve for the case swap and kegging the stout as a trial batch, if it cuts the mustard then I'll brew it as my Qld case swap contribution.



Can you save me a bottle of the wobbly anyway? 

Better start thinking about my contribution... Will see how I feel after the first AG, hopefully this weekend, something with Perle malt as a base anyway..That big bag looks at me accusingly every time I walk into the bar...


----------



## winkle (23/4/07)

bconnery said:


> Can you save me a bottle of the wobbly anyway?
> 
> Better start thinking about my contribution... Will see how I feel after the first AG, hopefully this weekend, something with Perle malt as a base anyway..That big bag looks at me accusingly every time I walk into the bar...



Not a problem


----------



## devo (23/4/07)

I'm hoping to do both a Kolsch and a Dusseldorf Alt on Anzac day.


----------



## goatherder (23/4/07)

I know I'm a few weeks late but I'm sparging an Oktoberfest as I type...


----------



## therook (23/4/07)

devo said:


> I'm hoping to do both a Kolsch and a Dusseldorf Alt on Anzac day.




Cant wait to sample both of them Devo


----------



## devo (23/4/07)

therook said:


> Cant wait to sample both of them Devo



me too :lol:


----------



## Chad (24/4/07)

Just finished off my brew for today, and what a day it was. First day of my holidays, and everything went perfect.
Today's brew was an APA (Beersmith file attached). I named it, Axis Pale Ale. The beer is to be kegged and drunk while playing some strategy board games like Axis and Allies and Risk in a few weeks time with friends.




Aaahh!! Nothing like eating nachos and drinking an IPA for lunch while watching your brew  . This beer was served at SWMBO's 30th birthday on Sat. There was one keg of beer and 1 full case of Carlton Mids. At the end of the night there was 1/3 of a keg and funny enough, 1 full case of Carlton Mids. I call that a success.


----------



## Jye (24/4/07)

cough *nerd* cough :lol: 

Your current RPA is tasty so Im looking forward to this one :chug: 

...and damn Im feeling hungry now.


----------



## Chad (24/4/07)

Jye said:


> cough *nerd* cough :lol:


Aren't we all. Besides, these social games days only happen once every few years. Plus don't think I won't be taking the recipe sheet around and talking beer with them h34r: .


----------



## Doogiechap (24/4/07)

Tomorrow I'll be putting down a SFPA (first double batch so I'll see how my 38l Gatorade tub copes with 12Kg of grist). I'm sticking with the original version grain bill but going with bitter with chinook at 60mins and do 4 Cascade/ Amarillo additions over the final 20 mins.
Can't wait ! :super:


----------



## hughman666 (24/4/07)

i couldn't get to a brew shop in time today and will be interstate for the next 2 weeks so i had to put something down tomorrow 

this is what i'm doing with what i have:

3.50 kg. Pilsener
2.00 kg. Pale Malt

28.00 g. Hallertau - Pacific 60 min.
15.00 g. Nelson Sauvin 20 min.
15.00 g. Nelson Sauvin 5 min.

Wyeast 3944

Mash @ 66c

promash says it will come out with a 3.5 SRM so a fairly golden ale by the looks....


----------



## randyrob (24/4/07)

Doogiechap said:


> Tomorrow I'll be putting down a SFPA (first double batch so I'll see how my 38l Gatorade tub copes with 12Kg of grist). I'm sticking with the original version grain bill but going with bitter with chinook at 60mins and do 4 Cascade/ Amarillo additions over the final 20 mins.
> Can't wait ! :super:



SWEET!!!!!!!! :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang: 

how much chinhook are u using mate? and anything else for bittering?

Rob.


----------



## Stuster (24/4/07)

hughman666 said:


> 3.50 kg. Pilsener
> 2.00 kg. Pale Malt
> 
> 28.00 g. Hallertau - Pacific 60 min.
> ...



Wow. That sounds interesting, hughman. Love to know how that turns out.


----------



## johnno (24/4/07)

Just crushed the grain for this. Will be brewing it tomorrow.

Just a basic house APA to get the stocks up.


aBeer 
American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 24/04/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.30 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 88.5 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 8.8 % 
0.15 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 2.7 % 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) Hops 14.5 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (45 min) Hops 13.3 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (30 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.25 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Northwest Ale (Wyeast Labs #1332) [Starter 1200 ml] Yeast-Ale 

cheers
johnno


----------



## hughman666 (24/4/07)

Stuster said:


> Wow. That sounds interesting, hughman. Love to know how that turns out.



it's going to be interesting no doubt <_< 

it's the yeast that is my limiting factor - i was hoping to get hold of a wlp001 to do a nice pale but alas no luck - every brew shop in my area shut early today (3:30pm!?)

i'm adding the nelson to see how it goes with the 3944, should be "fruity" to say the least. for balance of hop profile i might back off on the bittering hallertau from 28g to 20g, waddaya reckon?


----------



## hughman666 (24/4/07)

randyrob said:


> SWEET!!!!!!!! :beerbang: :beerbang: :beerbang:
> 
> how much chinhook are u using mate? and anything else for bittering?
> 
> Rob.



i did my last apa with 30g of bittering chinook, way too much IMO. it was all i could taste the next day h34r: 
next one i try (next weekend) will have 20g chinook.


----------



## brendanos (24/4/07)

I'd ferment really cool with that one hugh (16-17) to limit ester production, I think the NS will be fruity enough on their own!


----------



## sam (25/4/07)

brendanos said:


> Definately, D. I'll have it bottled by BBD @ Kooks, though i can almost say for sure it won't yet be carbonated. They look like they'll be quite different beers, it'll be an interesting comparison. We might have to send a bottle each to Sam in Canada to see how we measure up! Have you tried the Rogue, or just heard of it's grandeur (as I have)?



I'm cool with that. Whack some Vegemite in while your at it  .

I'll send you back some maple syrup and smoked salmon, maybe even a Shakespeare or two.

Seriously though, I've built up a nice stockpile of spent yeast in the fridge and am currently planning my little Vegemite refinery. I'll update the old post when I do.


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/4/07)

Just mashed in... First bitter for the season. B) 

SSB Styrian Special Bitter

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

08-B English Pale Ale, Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.048
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 41 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.40
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.18
Anticipated EBC: 17.3
Anticipated IBU: 37.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 87 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
95.2 8.00 kg. Baird's Maris Otter Pale Ale UK 1.037 7
2.4 0.20 kg. Baird's Dark Crystal UK 1.034 260
2.4 0.20 kg. Baird's Crystal UK 1.034 145

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Styrian Goldings Whole 5.30 0.5 5 min.
40.00 g. Styrian Goldings Whole 5.30 12.7 60 min.
28.00 g. Styrian Goldings Plug 4.60 0.0 0 min.
25.00 g. Styrian Goldings Whole 5.30 0.0 0 min.
35.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 20.7 60 min.
28.00 g. Styrian Goldings Plug 4.60 2.1 15 min.
15.00 g. Styrian Goldings Whole 5.30 1.3 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1187 Ringwood Ale


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Burton On Trent
Profile known for: Strong Pale Ales

Calcium(Ca): 268.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 62.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 30.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 638.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 36.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 141.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 8.40
Total Water Qts: 26.66 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 25.23 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc Rest 5 90 67 67 Infuse 73 25.23 3.00


Total Water Qts: 26.66 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 25.23 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 30.84 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


Notes
-----

Zero minute hop additions will probably be bagged and added to the cubes.


Will also dryhop with one plug per keg.

Added to water;
40g Gypsum
16g Bicarb Soda
1 tsp Epsom Salts
1/4 tsp Table Salt

Warren -


----------



## Duff (25/4/07)

I'm unsure whether I should brew today or not. I have everything in stock to brew the Burton IPA posted by Browndog and NRB a couple of days ago, but don't know if I can bring myself to it.

I need convincing, or therapy :unsure:


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/4/07)

Duff said:


> I need convincing, or therapy :unsure:



Beer! :chug: 

Warren -


----------



## Duff (25/4/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Beer! :chug:
> 
> Warren -



HLT is heating now B) Double batch, one with WLP023, the other with 1469 West Yorkshire.

Cheers.

07-20 Burton-on-Housatonic IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.85
Anticipated OG: 1.070 Plato: 17.11
Anticipated SRM: 8.5
Anticipated IBU: 60.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
97.0 11.50 kg. Bairds Marris Otter England 1.038 3
3.0 0.35 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 74

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.00 36.9 90 min.
20.00 g. Target Pellet 11.00 16.4 60 min.
102.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Plug 5.05 7.1 10 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP023 Burton Ale
WY1469 West Yorkshire Ale


----------



## Bobby (25/4/07)

Heating HLT as we speak...

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.40
Anticipated OG: 1.064 Plato: 15.73
Anticipated SRM: 11.4
Anticipated IBU: 42.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
95.2 6.09 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 3
0.9 0.06 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 254
3.9 0.25 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 30.8 60 min.
15.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 7.9 30 min.
10.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 3.5 20 min.


----------



## T.D. (25/4/07)

Sounds like HLTs are fired up all across Australia this morning! B) 

I'm just about to mash in a Coopers Pale Ale clone. I've resisted temptation to tweak the standard recipe, and will try and make it a genuine copy if all goes well. Recipe is below:


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 28.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.06 L
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 8.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Joe White Traditional Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 81.6 % 
0.25 kg Joe White Wheat Malt (3.5 EBC) Grain 5.1 % 
0.05 kg Joe White Crystal (141.8 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
28.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00%] (60 min) Hops 25.1 IBU 
0.60 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 12.2 % 
1 Pkgs Cooper Ale (Coopers #-) Yeast-Ale  


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 4.30 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 11.21 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min


----------



## oldbugman (25/4/07)

Yanky Doodle Summer Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.90
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.57
Anticipated SRM: 4.6
Anticipated IBU: 31.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
91.8 4.50 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.038 3
8.2 0.40 kg. Wheat Malt Germany 1.039 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 12.8 First WH
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 7.1 60 min.
8.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 5.8 30 min.
12.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 3.4 10 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 4.20 2.0 5 min.
15.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 0.0 0 min.


----------



## James Squire (25/4/07)

Halfway through the mash for 2007's ANZAC Ale: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: ANZAC Ale
Brewer: Hunk Inn Breweries
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 11.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.25 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 50.0 % 
1.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 33.3 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 11.1 % 
16.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.40%] (60 min) Hops 18.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [7.00%] (15 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
6.08 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
12.15 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.25 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 5.6 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.25 kg

LEST WE FORGET,

JS


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/4/07)

11am and mine's cubed. Man those Styrian flowers and plugs smelled great... I'll post some pics later. The hop pile on the kettle false bottom looks impressive and drained like a charm. :super: 

Duff... Good to hear you changed your tune. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## James Squire (25/4/07)

I see our chat about keg hopped Bitters got your mouth watering Warren!? 

I bet it'll be a ripper.

JS


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/4/07)

Thanks JS

I'm hoping so. I'm a big Styrian Golding fan.  

Warren -


----------



## Ross (25/4/07)

Unfortunately nothing this week  The fermenters are all empty, but I'm up to my eye balls reconciling accounts for the quartery BAS - Guess there has to be a downside to having all these lovely hops/grains on hand B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## johnno (25/4/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> 11am and mine's cubed.
> Warren -




I have just started the boil on mine.

You bribing the neighbours with beer warren? Or do you have a soundproof brewery?

Dont think I could get away with such an early start.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Bobby (25/4/07)

just cubed my bitter, first gold smells great!!!


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/4/07)

Some pics of the kettle with the hop pile. Those S/S false bottoms really work like a charm. Just hop sock your 60 minute pellet additons and Bob's yer uncle.

Drained 50 litres to the cubes in around 15 minutes. The whole hops which work like a filter bed and get you really clean wort to the cubes.

Think I'm addicted to whole hops. :lol: :wub: 

Bobby. First Gold is slated for my next bitter with some Northdown plugs.. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Bobby (25/4/07)

I was thinking of doing the same actually Warren, just didnt get myself organised enough to order some of Ross...next time


----------



## Tony (25/4/07)

i made a smaller FB than that with some ss mesh and punched a hole in the middle of it for the pickup to go through for my old 50 liter kettle which is now my HLT

I put it in the bottom of the kettle when i used whole hops and it works great.

Looks great warren!

I use an old 18 gallon keg now and the base of it isnt celindrical so it makes it hard to do this.

So i made a ss mesh hop basket to hold the whole hops and it works a treat.

I love whole hops too, they rock

cheers


----------



## devo (25/4/07)

I just cubed up an AG kolsch which I flavoured with 40gm of tettnag plugs and also just mashed in a Dusseldorf Alt.


----------



## Stuster (25/4/07)

Well, being ANZAC day (and having the Australian ale yeast on hand looking for a feed) I decided on an Aussie (ish) ale. Not exactly a clone, but should be a light, easy quaffer, especially for friends who are not beer geeks. :unsure: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Coopers Spin-off
Brewer: Stuart Upton
Style: Blonde Ale

--------------------------
Batch Size: 29.00 L 
Boil Size: 36.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 8.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 85.5 % 
0.28 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 6.0 % 
0.05 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 1.1 % 
40.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.00%] (60 min) Hops 21.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Mt. Hood [3.70%] (10 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
0.35 kg Dememera Sugar (3.9 EBC) Sugar 7.5 % 
1 Pkgs Australian Ale (White Labs #WLP009) [StartYeast-Ale


----------



## hughman666 (25/4/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Think I'm addicted to whole hops. :lol: :wub:



tell me about it, since i got hold of my hop flowers i love watching them rolling with the boil. i've since built a SS mesh filter over the end of my pickup tube so they dont get caught in the transfer to fermenter.


----------



## bindi (29/4/07)

Brewed this a couple of weeks ago and put on tap 10 min ago, for a hefe it has it all, banana,cloves cloudy and very nice, and only 5.9%  

2.62 kg Wheat Malt [Powells] (1.5 SRM) Grain 39.8 % 
2.54 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 38.5 % 
0.96 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 14.6 % 
0.10 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 1.5 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40%] (30 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (20 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 5.6 % 
1 Pkgs American Hefeweizen Ale (White Labs #WLP320) [Starter 1500 ml] Yeast-Wheat


----------



## PostModern (30/4/07)

I'm home ill today, so as well as brewing my Xmas in July stout, I've put on a "whimsy ale". I'm defrosting the hop freezer, so found all kinds of dregs of hops, some NB, some old US Fuggles, some 05 Cascade pellets, etc. I mashed 4.5kg of IMC Munich, 50g of Roast barley for colour and added the hops according to whimsy. Put lots of 3.7% Tas Hallertau flowers at the start of boil, then mixed the rest of what I found then put them into the boil whenever I feel like it. Wonder what I'll get? Mwhuhahahhaha. Time for another codral maybe?


----------



## hockadays (30/4/07)

bindi said:


> Brewed this a couple of weeks ago and put on tap 10 min ago, for a hefe it has it all, banana,cloves cloudy and very nice, and only 5.9%
> 
> 2.62 kg Wheat Malt [Powells] (1.5 SRM) Grain 39.8 %
> 2.54 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 38.5 %
> ...




hey Bindi, Do you get alot of banana with the usa hefe yeast or is it toned right down..?? ( compared to hefeIV yeast)


----------



## Doogiechap (1/5/07)

randyrob said:


> SWEET!!!!!!!!
> 
> how much chinhook are u using mate? and anything else for bittering?
> 
> Rob.





hughman666 said:


> i did my last apa with 30g of bittering chinook, way too much IMO. it was all i could taste the next day h34r:
> next one i try (next weekend) will have 20g chinook.



Hughman your thoughts are encouraging for my batch.

23g Chinook @80mins
8g. amarillo @ 15mins
8g. cascade @ 15 mins
8g. amarillo @10 mins
8g. cascade @ 10 Mins
17.72 g amarillo @ 5 Mins
17.72 g.cascade @ 5 mins
26.58 g.amarillo @ flameout
26.58 g.cascade @ flameout

My batch size ended up at 35l (5 less than anticipated) but the boiled water I wanted to add was possibly tainted and didn't want to wait to get the US56 having a feed. Smells fantastic  .


----------



## randyrob (1/5/07)

Doogiechap said:


> Hughman your thoughts are encouraging for my batch.
> 
> 23g Chinook @80mins
> 8g. amarillo @ 15mins
> ...



Heya Doogiechap,

i think you've done the right thing with the chinhook hops!

used 40g of chinhook for bittering in an equivalant size batch and it was a very sharp harsh grapefruit bitterness that i could still taste the next day, 4 months later and its drinkable!

would sure like to taste this one tho  


Rob.


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/5/07)

The best place for Chinook, is at flameout, in my opinion. Its a harsh bittering hop.


----------



## KoNG (1/5/07)

i did my first double brew day a week or so back, had both beers in cubes within 6 hours which was much better than expected, so i may do it again some time if required.
Brewed 2 english bitters at either end of the BJCP colour range.
One with Styrian plugs late
the other with first gold late...

trialling the dry Windsor with both.


----------



## Doogiechap (1/5/07)

randyrob said:


> Heya Doogiechap,
> 
> i think you've done the right thing with the chinhook hops!
> 
> ...


Bloke I'll let you know when it's on tap and ready for the tasting  . GL I (ignorantly) assumed that Chinook pellets were too harsh for flameout additions. This recipe is a favorite of mine so I'll give the Chinook a try next time  .
Cheers
Doug


----------



## winkle (4/5/07)

A clean-out-the-fridge Bitter

3.5kg JW Pale Ale
1.0kg Munich
200gm Caramunich 1
130gm Dark Crystal
50gm Chocolate Malt

22gm Northern Bitter 60min
15gm EK Goldings 15 min
15gm EK Goldings 5 min
15gm EK Goldings 0 min 

Dry Yeast - Nottingham
19 litre batch

Should be good for State of Orgin 1


----------



## boingk (4/5/07)

Just ending fermentation on an alcoholic ginger beer:

Brigalow Ginger Beer Can [900g]
600g dextrose
500g light dried malt extract
400g maltodextron
300g white sugar
1 cinnamon stick crushed and steeped for 10 minutes in boiling water
1 vanilla bean split and scraped then steeped with cinnamon stick

Planning to start a Stella-Artois knock-off with the following:

Wal's Dry Lager 1.7kg can
600g dextrose
500g light dried malt extract
400g maltodextron
24g Hallertau hops [12g 10 minute boil & 12g 3 minute boil]

Any ideas on the Stella? I always thought it used Sazz hops...


----------



## hughman666 (4/5/07)

Doogiechap said:


> Bloke I'll let you know when it's on tap and ready for the tasting  . GL I (ignorantly) assumed that Chinook pellets were too harsh for flameout additions. This recipe is a favorite of mine so I'll give the Chinook a try next time  .
> Cheers
> Doug



i ended up using 14g of chinook for the bittering when i weighed it all out in promash.

the hop schedule was like this:


14g chinook @ 60
14g cascade @ 20
14g cascade @ 15
14g cascade @ 10
14g chinook @ 5
28g cascade @ dry hop

the cascade additions were plugs so hence theyre 14g each.

mate you can really get a nice aroma from chinook in the last 5.

when this one's ready come over for a taste


----------



## randyrob (4/5/07)

thinking about something like this:


30% Joe White Traditional Ale Malt
30% Joe White Pilsner Malt
30% Joe White Wheat Malt
10% Thomas Fawcett Caramalt

Bittering Nothern Brewer to 10 IBU's
Flavour Amarillo 20 IBU's
Aroma Amarillo 1g/L

Mash @ 66*C
Ferment 18*C

US-56


would this work???? and what style would i call it????


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (4/5/07)

Rob

keep it to all Northern Brewer and ferment at 14c and it would end up very close to a California Common.


----------



## randyrob (4/5/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Rob
> 
> keep it to all Northern Brewer and ferment at 14c and it would end up very close to a California Common.



Too Easy, Thanks Vlad!


----------



## lokpikn (4/5/07)

Im going to do a cream corn ale with 4 kilos of pilsner malt and 500 gms of canned corn kernerls bitterd to about 15 to 20 ibu 4 to 4.5 % abv but i only got belguim ale yeast on hand so that going in as well.  


MMMMMMMMMM


Yummy




Corn beer


----------



## Tony (5/5/07)

Not brewing beer today.

Im brewing up Sweet Chilli Sauce.

recipe:

1 KG of chilli's, grown in my own backyard. Mix of hot thai, cyanne, mild bannana chilli's and some Jalepino's
12 cups of white vinegar
8 cups of warer
1.8 KG of sugar
24 cloves of garlic
8 tablespoons of freshly grated ginger

process the garlic, ginger nad chillis with the liqid till fine.
disolve in the sugar.
boil it till its reduced by half
bottle it

this will make about 3 liters of awsome chilli sauce. I make heaps and give some as gifts. they mean more cause i made it myself 

cheers and sorry for the non beer post but its all i had

Oh........

Its been named to

Bee Sting Sweet Chilli Sauce.

The bees cant resist the smell. I have to boil it outside cause the smell in the house is overpowering and burns your eyes and makes the kisd cry!!! I found out the hard way first time i made it.

I have fished out 2 boiled bee's so far.

KAMAKAZIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE..............

cheers


----------



## bugwan (5/5/07)

Tony said:


> Not brewing beer today.
> 
> Im brewing up Sweet Chilli Sauce.
> 
> ...



Fantastic work Tony, I can smell it from here. Can't blame the bees for wanting a closer inspection  

I'm putting down a Belgian Wit this arvo. One of my latest starts on a brew, the urge just hit me!

Recipe: Half-Wit
Brewer: Bugwan
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.36 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 3.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 16.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.70 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.Grain 49.5 % 
2.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (Thomas Fawcett) (2.0 SRMGrain 36.7 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Malted (Thomas Fawcett) (2.0 SRM) Grain 9.2 % 
0.25 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Grain 4.6 % 
28.00 gm Hallertauer [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 16.4 IBU 
0.30 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
7.00g Coriander Seed (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
10.00g Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00g Cardamom Seeds (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
1 Pkgs Belgian Wit II (White Labs #WLP410) Yeast-Ale  

Cheers!
Dave.


----------



## domonsura (5/5/07)

Making my first lager for the winter today, using Bohemian Lager yeast. Today is Pacific Hallertau day, tomorrow is Tassie Hallertau (from MAH, cheers, I'm finally getting around to it.), then if I can get two in tomorrow, hersbrucker hallertau. All the same yeast starter/ grain bill, just substituting each hallertau addition for the next in line.
Taste off in a few months I guess.

edit- spelling


----------



## Tony (5/5/07)

brewing chilli sauce rocks.

3 hours from chopping chillis to in the bottle.

leave for 2 or 3 months to mature and....... oooo....... i dont thing i will drink this by the schooner.

maybe i will have to dust off that middy glass that never gets used  

cheers

PS. those bottles are about 1 liter capacity. Thats lots of sauce.

there was a bit left over so i 3/4 filled the Schwelmer pils bottle too.

cheers again


----------



## browndog (5/5/07)

Thanks to Jye, I have just put down a Stones 6th Anniversary Porter, it looks and smels fantastic,

Stones 6th Anniversary Porter
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 18/04/2007 
Style: Robust Porter Brewer: Tony Brown 
Batch Size: 24.00 L Assistant Brewer: Jess 
Boil Volume: 34.97 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Browndog's Brewery 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 85.6 % 
0.65 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 7.9 % 
0.35 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 4.3 % 
0.18 kg Peat Smoked Malt (5.5 EBC) Grain 2.2 % 
44.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%] (90 min) Hops 58.5 IBU 
21.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%] (10 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
37.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.085 SG (1.050-1.065 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.080G 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.020 SG (1.012-1.016 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 54.9 EBC (59.1-118.2 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 68.0 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 3.4 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 8.5 % (4.8-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.6 % 
Actual Calories: 90 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Mash Tun Weight: 20.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 8.18 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 85.0 C 
Sparge Water: 22.06 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 21.35 L of water at 77.2 C 66.0 C 90 min 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## razz (9/5/07)

Just mashed in for Ross's NS summer ale. recipe as per the original.


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/5/07)

Sunday a mate and I put down 3 brews,
Bosun Best Bitter
Australian Ale
Smoked Robust Porter

The day went really well, mashed in at 10.30am cleaned up by 5.00pm. It certainly is time efficient doing multiple brews.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## lucas (9/5/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Sunday a mate and I put down 3 brews,
> Bosun Best Bitter
> Australian Ale
> Smoked Robust Porter
> ...


jeeze... I need to work out where I'm losing all my time on brew days, it takes me nearly that long to do a single batch


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (9/5/07)

Two brews this coming weekend - Belgian Pale Ale and Belgian Strong Dark Ale.
Managed to find Belgian candi sugar, dark and clear for the brews.
Using WLP500 for both. 

Can't wait to try them in a few months time!

DK


----------



## boingk (9/5/07)

Hoping to put something down this weekend - probably a TCB Wetpak of Classic Oak Ale...seeing as I went out and bought the kit :lol: 

3kg liquid malt extract, 150g grain, 100g oak chips, Safale yeast, and hop pellets for $30 neat. I think I've been converted...


----------



## Ross (9/5/07)

Put this one down today as well... Ended up using more different hops than planned at the end, but using up some end packs...

CAP 
Classic American Pilsner 
Type: All Grain
Date: 9/05/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 35.31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 57.5 % 
1.74 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 28.6 % 
0.55 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 9.0 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.9 % 
22.00 gm NZ Saaz B [6.70%] (60 min) Hops 13.2 IBU 
22.00 gm Cluster [6.60%] (60 min) Hops 13.0 IBU 
42.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.60%] (60 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.10%] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
14.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
14.00 gm NZ Saaz B [6.70%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
28.00 gm Saaz [2.20%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.058 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.6 % 
Bitterness: 37.0 IBU 
Est Color: 7.7 EBC 
Mashed at 66c - single infusion batch sparge.

Cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (12/5/07)

Just mashed in an Aussie type ale, big morning in the brewery as I have to rack a Stones 6th anniversary porter, and filter and keg a Burton-on-Housatonic IPA and the Browndog's Hop Madness from the Brewday. Gotta love mornings in the Brewery  

Cluster Aussie Pale Ale II
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 12/05/2007 
Style: Australian Pale ale Brewer: Tony Brown 
Batch Size: 24.00 L Assistant Brewer: Jess 
Boil Volume: 32.79 L Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Browndog's Brewery 
Actual Efficiency: 3.6 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 80.0 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 6.0 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.0 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [13.50%] (60 min) Hops 28.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cluster [6.60%] (20 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Cluster [6.60%] (10 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Cluster [6.60%] (5 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Cluster [6.60%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 10.0 % 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.053 SG (1.035-1.055 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.015 SG (1.008-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 10.5 EBC (3.9-19.7 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 45.7 IBU (10.0-30.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.2 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.9 % (2.0-5.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.6 % 
Actual Calories: 90 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge Mash Tun Weight: 20.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 4.50 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 85.0 C 
Sparge Water: 25.80 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 11.74 L of water at 75.4 C 64.5 C 90 min 

Cheers

Browndog


----------



## Punter (12/5/07)

Brewed my xmas in July Schwartzbeir this morning.
Mashed in at 4.30am and chilling now.
Made one blunder of adding my 20min hop addition at 40min :angry: 
Only adds a couple of IBU so hopefully will still turn out great.
Wlp 833 starter bubbling away nicely waiting to be pitched.
Just about to rack NRB's Amarillo Ale.


----------



## oldbugman (12/5/07)

Going to make a double batch of my AAAle (Amarillo)
Might got a couple of IBU higher this time








Triple A (All Amarillo Ale)

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.10
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.96
Anticipated SRM: 5.6
Anticipated IBU: 30.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.4 4.00 kg. Pilsener Germany 1.038 2
14.7 0.75 kg. Munich Malt I Germany 1.037 7
2.0 0.10 kg. Crystal 55L Great Britian 1.034 55
4.9 0.25 kg. Wheat Malt Belgium 1.038 2


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 10.6 20 min.
25.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 8.4 15 min.
25.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 6.3 10 min.
25.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 5.2 5 min.
25.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 0.0 0 min.


But also got quite a busy day down in the brewery.
Keg 12L Weizenbock
Bottle remaining Weizenbock
Keg 19L Green Bullet Pilsner
Bottle remaining 5L(if I can find enough bottles)
Keg 19L ESB
Start Ferment of Aussie Ale
Start Ferment of Belgian Strong Ale


----------



## winkle (12/5/07)

Currently brewing up a Smoked Robust Porter. It's been off tap for two weeks now and I'm going through withdrawls, guess that I'm an addict.


----------



## Millet Man (12/5/07)

Brewing up 2 20lt batches of brown ale to compare grain bill variations, fine tuning the recipe and hope to punch out a 3,500 lt batch next month.  

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## frogman (12/5/07)

Clockwise from top right:
K&K APA.
ESB OLD.
Coopers Stout.

Cube contains filtered water ready for next brews. 

Frogman.

Edit: Spelling


----------



## bconnery (12/5/07)

Maiden Voyage IPA, my first AG, is boiling away right now...


Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.09 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 9.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 57.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 73.4 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 18.3 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.7 % 
0.15 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 2.8 % 
0.05 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 0.9 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 0.9 % 
30.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (60 min) Hops 32.1 IBU 
20.00 gm First Gold [7.70%] (20 min) Hops 11.6 IBU 
20.00 gm First Gold [7.70%] (10 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (5 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Bramling Cross [6.00%] (0 min) (Aroma HopHops - 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.45 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.22 L of water at 74.7 C 68.0 C 50 min 
Mash Out Add 5.68 L of water at 97.4 C 75.6 C 10 min 



Going great so far. Mash tun kept temp well, burner is efficient enough. Gee cracking grain takes a while though...

Plus 5+ kg of cracked grain takes up a bit of room...

This was another of the little things I hadn't really considered...

So far I love it but my wife is going to hate it, good naturedly, she already refers to herself as a beer widow 

Certainly makes for a longer brew day but I really don't care!


----------



## bconnery (13/5/07)

Day two of the brewing weekend...

Mashing as I type, in fact, time to go sparge...



Recipe: Nelson Sauvin summer ale variation...
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Pale Ale/Strong Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.61 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 5.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 43.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK Perle (3.0 SRM) Grain 92.8 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 6.2 % 
0.05 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (30.0 SRM) Grain 1.0 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.60%] (60 min) Hops 23.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.80%] (20 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.80%] (5 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.80%] (60 min) (Mash HopHops 2.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.80%] (0 min) (Aroma HopHops - 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.80%] (Dry Hop 6 days) Hops - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.85 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.66 L of water at 71.6 C 65.0 C 60 min


----------



## Tyred (13/5/07)

Knocked up two quick brews. First twocan and a moderately standard cider.

Black & Tan Twocan
Coopers Stout Tin
Coopers Real Ale Tin
500 gram Light DME
Safale US-56

Cider
Cider Tin
6l Apple Juice
1 kg Raw Sugar


----------



## Ross (13/5/07)

bconnery said:


> Day two of the brewing weekend...
> 
> Mashing as I type, in fact, time to go sparge...
> 
> ...



Hey Ben, 
Taking the IBU's up to 44 with POR was a brave move on such a low alc... Here's hoping it doesn't make it too bitter. I look forward to trying it  

cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (13/5/07)

Ross said:


> Hey Ben,
> Taking the IBU's up to 44 with POR was a brave move on such a low alc... Here's hoping it doesn't make it too bitter. I look forward to trying it
> 
> cheers Ross



I've adjusted the recipe on the fly Ross, moved a little more of the hops to the end and shortened the boil by 5 minutes. 
Plus you know me Ross, I'm happy to try things a little different 

More on the 40 side now so hopefully should be OK. 

I like to have my fruity ales balanced by a nice bitterness underneath... We will see anyways.


----------



## randyrob (13/5/07)

Tony said:


> Not brewing beer today.
> 
> Im brewing up Sweet Chilli Sauce.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting that recipe Tony.




Rob.


----------



## Tony (13/5/07)

Awsome Rob.

I have 2 KG of Jalapinos in the freezer and a heap of chipottles. planing some hot jalapino sauce with lots of tomatoes and garlic, and a smoky choppotle sause.

Will post them when i work out how to do it 

Did you ahve a taste Rob? what did you think? it gets better and better. I have a 1 liter bottle thats been going for almost 2 years and its so nice. It just gets better with age like a wine. it only has an inch left in the bottom now, thats what i made more.

cheers


----------



## randyrob (13/5/07)

Tony said:


> Did you ahve a taste Rob? what did you think?



Hey Tony,

yeah i had a taste and the chilli's i used had a real bight to them! got them from the local markets they sure were fresh used 50% red 50% green cause the green ones were milder but i don't think that helped much. i'll just have to see how it goes with time. there really wasn't much variety from what i could see just red or green long kinda ones (didnt have a name from what i could see) what kind of chilli would i use if i wanted something a little milder not something that is going to drain a keg of beer trying to put out the fire in my mouth?

hanging out for that Jalapinos recipe!

Rob.


----------



## bconnery (13/5/07)

Ross said:


> Hey Ben,
> Taking the IBU's up to 44 with POR was a brave move on such a low alc... Here's hoping it doesn't make it too bitter. I look forward to trying it
> 
> cheers Ross



Well if the sample before the yeast went in is anything to go by then it is all good on the bitterness front. 

It has a wine or even honey like character and is definitely not too bitter. I'm really hanging out for when this one comes out of secondary. It will be dry hopped too so it will be a nice hit of Nelson Sauvin all round...


----------



## 0M39A (14/5/07)

Got a twocan coopers stout on the go atm.

nothing that exciting, just the following:
Coopers stout x2
1kg dark dried malt extract
25g fuggles (dry hopped)
10ml liquid liquorice (brewcraft)
safale s-04 yeast
made up to 23L

Mixed it all up on the 10th

OG: 1064

just checked it then, its down to 1022 so i'll chuck in the hops tonight or tomorrow, give it a bit longer then into the bottle she goes.


----------



## winkle (15/5/07)

I'm putting down an IPA this weekend and, just for the hell of it, am now considering using Sticklebrac hops in a (not totally to style) IPA. I've used these puppies as a bittering hop in a few before and been happy but what about as an flavour/aroma addition in something like this-

19 lt batch
2.5 kg JW Trad Ale Malt
2.0 kg Maris Otter
0.25 kg JW Light Munich
0.25 kg JW Wheat malt
26gm Sticklebrac hop pellets - 60min
12gm Sticklebrac hop pellets - 10min
1 plug Cascade - 0 min
1 tsp Irish Moss -10 min
Yeast US 56

(PS If this is a bad idea please let me know before Friday)


----------



## Josh (15/5/07)

My NSW Xmas in July case German Pils. 

Weyerman Pils malt with some carapils and wheat malt thrown in. 

Halertau all the way with some fairly big additions at the end. Using up the last of my Halertau from the bulk hop buy. 

WLP800 Pilsner yeast as the yeast cake from the prototype secondary.

OG 1.042


----------



## johnno (15/5/07)

Have been flat out and not been able to brew for the last few weekends. Have had a couple fermenting, an Aussie ale amd a wheat. 

Have an American brown and an APA in cubes awaiting their destiny.


Will hopefully be brewing this one on the weekend.

This will be cubed and passed on to a fellow Ahb member so the yeast will be up to them, but I am thinking a Nottingham would go well with this style.


Best Bitter


4.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 93.2 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4.1 % 
0.10 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 2.1 % 
0.03 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 0.6 % 
20.00 gm Target [11.00%] (60 min) Hops 23.0 IBU 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.3 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.6 % 
Bitterness: 23.0 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 18.5 EBC 


Cheers
johnno


----------



## redbeard (15/5/07)

remembered that i promised a keg to a party in 3 weeks, so mashed n boiled a dry irish stout tonight. will start the ferment tmw if the starter is ready. also put down my belgian blonde from the isb brew day (finally), after firing up a starter from croz's belgian yeast 

nothing like after work / night brewing (& loud music )


----------



## Thirsty Boy (15/5/07)

Tonight I'm home roasting some munich malt for my Vic X-mas in July Kolsch that I will be brewing this weekend.... hopefully be ready by the cut off date.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (16/5/07)

Thirsty Boy said:


> hopefully be ready by the cut off date.



Good luck with that - mine's still going.


----------



## Pandreas (17/5/07)

Hi all!

I'm trying my first all extract recipe next Tuesday...... I am aiming for an easy to make brew, and a easy to drink, inoffensive, quaffing style Aussie ale.... (hoping for your opinions on this!)

recipe:

3kg DLME
150g Crystal Malt Grain
100g Dried Wheat Malt
20g POR Hops @60 mins
10g POR @20mins
10g POR @10 mins
Yeast - cultured Coppers pale Ale (or failing this I'll use Safale US-56)

I am thinking maybe I should dry-hop with some Helletau or Tettnanger for some aroma... Any thoughts on this? 

Cheers & happy Brewing!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (17/5/07)

Made this last night - mash @ 67*

#25 Buck 'n' Doe (American Pale Ale)

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.50
Anticipated OG: 1.045 
Anticipated IBU: 26.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.045 
Actual FG: 1.0xx

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Extract 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
86.7 3.90 kg. JW Export Pilsner Australia 1.039 
05.6 0.25 kg. Dark Crystal UK 1.002
05.6 0.25 kg. JW Malted Wheat Australia 1.003
02.2 0.10 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.001
1/2 tablet Whirlfloc

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 12.5 60 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 7.8 25 min.
15.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 6.1 10 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 0.0 Into cube

Cheers


----------



## lucas (18/5/07)

Planning on brewing this on the weekend to try and use up all of the cascade I have in the freezer. Thowing in some chinook to spice things up a bit, I havent used it before but I've heard it's very potent so someone please say something if it looks like too much (or not enough)


*Old hops pale ale*
14-B American IPA







*Size:* 23 L
*Efficiency:* 70.0%
*Attenuation:* 75.0%
*Calories:* 235.62 per 12.0 fl oz

*Original Gravity:* 1.070 (1.056 - 1.075)
|====================*#*===========|
*Terminal Gravity:* 1.018 (1.010 - 1.018)
|=======================*#*========|
*Color:* 14.2 (6.0 - 15.0)
|======================*#*=========|
*Alcohol:* 6.96% (5.5% - 7.5%)
|===================*#*============|
*Bitterness:* 63.31 (40.0 - 60.0)
|==========================*#*=====|

*Ingredients:*
1 tbsp 5.2 pH Stabilizer - _added during mash_
3.5 kg Maris Otter Pale
4 kg Australian Pilsner
0.25 kg Crystal Malt
0.05 kg Roasted Barley
10 g Chinook (12.4%) - _added during boil, boiled 30 min_
26 g Cascade (6%) - _added during boil, boiled 25 min_
26 g Cascade (6%) - _added during boil, boiled 20 min_
10 g Chinook (12.4%) - _added during boil, boiled 15 min_
26 g Cascade (6%) - _added during boil, boiled 15 min_
1 tsp Irish Moss - _added during boil, boiled 15 min_
54 g Cascade (6%) - _added during boil, boiled 10 min_
10 g Chinook (12.4%) - _added during boil, boiled 5 min_
54 g Cascade (6%) - _added during boil, boiled 5 min_
54 g Cascade (6%) - _added during boil, boiled 0 min_
26 g Cascade (6%) - _added dry to secondary fermenter_
1 ea Fermentis US-56 Safale US-56


----------



## Ross (18/5/07)

lucas said:


> Planning on brewing this on the weekend to try and use up all of the cascade I have in the freezer. Thowing in some chinook to spice things up a bit, I havent used it before but I've heard it's very potent so someone please say something if it looks like too much (or not enough)
> *Old hops pale ale*
> 14-B American IPA
> 
> ...



Chinook looks fine, but with all those late additions i'd be dropping the flame out one & adding it to your dry hopping addition (80gm). This will give you more aroma. 

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (18/5/07)

Big arvo in the brewery today, got home at 12:50 to find the strikewater up to temp. Mashed in a CHallinor Red before going into the house to say hello. Then I racked an aussie ale and filtered and kegged a Stones 6th anniversary porter just in time to start the sparge at 2:20pm. Got the boil going then cleaned up all the fermenters, kegs filters etc. All cleaned up and packed away ready for the next brew by 5pm, all that with a 90min mash and 90 min boil. I love it when you have a hassle free day in the brewery.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (19/5/07)

Dry stout today and after primary I might secondary a few liters with roasted french oak just for kicks.

*Dry Stout II*

Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.60 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 65.0 % 
0.80 kg Barley, Flaked (Blue Lake) (2.0 SRM) Grain 20.0 % 
0.40 kg Roasted Barley (Thomas Fawcett) (609.0 SRM) Grain 10.0 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (508.0 SRM) Grain 5.0 % 

25.00 gm Horizon [13.00%] (90 min) Hops 40.6 IBU 

1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.043 SG (1.036-1.050 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.007-1.011 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 41.8 SRM (25.0-45.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 40.6 IBU (30.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.9 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 3.9 % (4.0-5.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## Brewer_010 (19/5/07)

Just made this extract recipe last night:

Southern Cross Ale
Brew Type: Extract Date: 18/05/2007 
Batch Size: 20.00 L Assistant Brewers: Cockroaches

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Morgans Pale LME (8.0 EBC) Extract 85.7 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.7 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Malt - 55L (145.0 EBC) Grain 5.7 % 
0.10 kg Crystal Malt - 15L (40.0 EBC) Grain 2.9 % 
10.00 gm Southern Cross [13.70%] (60 min) Hops 17.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Southern Cross [13.70%] (40 min) Hops 14.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Southern Cross [13.70%] (20 min) Hops 10.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Super Alpha [11.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Southern Cross [13.70%] (0 min) Hops - 
2 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.047 SG 
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Color: 16.4 EBC 
Bitterness: 42.3 IBU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.6 % 
Actual Calories: 90 cal/l 

It's come out smelling great. The 'lemony' smell of the southern cross is interesting, hopefully goes well with the super alpha (left overs).

Cheers


----------



## goatherder (19/5/07)

Did a Schwarzbier this morning:

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.22 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 47.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

2.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 45.3 % 
2.40 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 45.3 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (925.9 EBC)Grain 1.9 % 
70.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.10%] (60 min) Hops 28.9 IBU 
14.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.10%] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
14.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.10%] (0 min) Hops - 
Yeast - S-189 pitched from slurry, ferment 11 degrees.

I smashed the choc wheat and carafa up in a coffee grinder to get the most out of it.

Smells and tastes pretty good at this stage.


----------



## Jye (19/5/07)

goatherder said:


> I smashed the choc wheat and carafa up in a coffee grinder to get the most out of it.
> 
> Smells and tastes pretty good at this stage.



I did the same thing with mine, 350g of carafa III in the blender... turned it to dust and the schwarz now has a roasty aroma. I think next time I would only use half the amount in the blender <_<


----------



## danman (19/5/07)

My first Bock


Black Rock Bock tin
Black Rock Light Malt Extract tin (x2)
500g Weyerman Caraamber (steep for 1/2 hr)
approx 30g Styrian Goldings (boil for 1/2 hr)
S-23 lager yeast


Made wort to 20L and pitched 2L starter at 16C

OG 1078


any comments or suggestions for next time?


cheers,dan


----------



## hughman666 (19/5/07)

Just pitched the yeast on this one...

Stock Wheat

2kg JW Exp Pils
3kg JW Wheat

Mashed at 66c for 80 mins.

90 minute boil

20g NZ Hallertau @ 60 mins
20g B Saaz @ 30 mins
20g B Saaz @ 20 mins
14g B Saaz @ 10 mins

Yeast: K-97 (couldn't be bothered trekking down to TWOC this week)


----------



## goatherder (19/5/07)

Jye said:


> I did the same thing with mine, 350g of carafa III in the blender... turned it to dust and the schwarz now has a roasty aroma. I think next time I would only use half the amount in the blender <_<



Good to know - I guess it's one of those try-it-and-see when messing with dark grains.

I had my recipe pegged to put 50g of RB in it until I tasted the choc wheat. The choc wheat colour rating was lower than the carafa III but it tastes (and looks) way roastier. I hope I haven't overdone the roast on mine too...


----------



## mika (19/5/07)

My first Double brew day tomorrow, could be interesting.
The ol' boy's put a bit of work in to the system and about to put a bunch more with the brewframe, so brewing him up PhilsAle - Aussie Beer, nothing too offensive.
Then as soon as that's in the kettle, the HLT will be heating up more water for a Blonde Ale, this one going in the keg to balance against the Heavily Hopped APA in the next keg. What do we think ?

Late Friday Night Blonde

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-B Light Hybrid Beer, Blonde Ale

Min OG: 1.038 Max OG: 1.054
Min IBU: 15 Max IBU: 28
Min Clr: 2 Max Clr: 5 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.50
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.60
Anticipated SRM: 3.7
Anticipated IBU: 24.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 6.00 L Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 33.00 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.040 SG 10.01 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.2 5.80 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
5.4 0.35 kg. Weyermann Munich 1 Germany 1.030 0
5.4 0.35 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 8.50 22.7 60 min.
15.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.50 1.8 10 min.
25.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

??? Maybe an American 1272... I just love last minute changes


----------



## Tony (19/5/07)

brewing a Bitter tomorrow.

EKG bitter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.10
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.42
Anticipated EBC: 15.0
Anticipated IBU: 36.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.1 9.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
5.9 0.60 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100
4.0 0.40 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
1.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
110.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 28.1 45 min.
50.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 8.4 20 min.
50.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP005 British Ale




and if i have time i will no chill a porter to throw on the yeast cake.


brown porter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 55.00 Wort Size (L): 55.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.30
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.96
Anticipated EBC: 41.7
Anticipated IBU: 25.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.5 10.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
5.3 0.60 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100
4.4 0.50 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK  1.033 900
1.8 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
120.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.30 24.5 45 min.
30.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.30 1.3 5 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP005 British Ale


----------



## Tony (20/5/07)

I love the smell of Goldings in the morning


----------



## oldbugman (20/5/07)

Just doing a Weizen today

50/50 JW ale/JW wheat

16IBU of hallertau @ 60


----------



## Weizguy (20/5/07)

A Weizen? Me too!

A sour salty coriander weizen. That'll be a Gose.

Just in the main saccharification rest now, at about 65C.

Will add the salt in the boil.

Looking forward to this one for the NSW Xmas in July case.

Will post the recipe in the recipe section later this evening.
*(Edit - I expect about 13 IBUs from Hallertau Mittelfrueh - 10 IBU, and 3.5 IBU from a late addition of Perle)*
Beerz
Seth


----------



## redbeard (20/5/07)

I did an ipa last night with an improvised recipe, to use up some of my older hops. Stir fryed some thai chilli beef noodles in a wok on the burner during the mash  Then was 60min boil & clean up by 10pm, in time for the rugby & soccer finals. Pity I fell asleep during the latter's extra time


----------



## bconnery (21/5/07)

Not new brewing but I dry hopped the first two AG brews this weekend. 

25g First Gold into the Maiden Voyage IPA

25g Nelson Sauvin into the blonde. 

Hydrometer samples suggest everything is progressing very very nicely.


----------



## DJR (22/5/07)

Busy night - weighed out 6kg of grain for a double APA batch, had troubles with the mill because i adjusted the gap and it wouldn't pull (now my mill is set perfectly just before the point where it no longer pulls grain and crushes every single grain very nicely), ate dinner, lost 3L of strike water because i left the valve open on the MLT, racked one batch and bottled another... anyway i should be finished by 11pm which would be a record for after work brewing!

Brewing up a double batch of D Saaz Pale Ale...

32L, OG 1.058, 46IBU (will dilute each cube by about 20%)

JW Pils/JW Trad Ale 50/50 mix 4.4kg
JW L Munich 1.1kg
JW Light Crystal 300g
Wey Melanoidin 200g
Wey Carapils 200g
Wey Carafa III 20g - colour adjustment
Cane Sugar 700g (add at end of boil)

Mash at 67C 60', sparge at 75C
5g CaCl and 3g MgSO4 added to strike water

Hops

60' - Magnum 13% 17g, Amarillo 9.5% 20g
15' - D Saaz 5.1% 20g, Amarillo 7% 20g
FO - D Saaz 5.1% 65g, Amarillo 7% 5g

Will chuck in a handful of Cascade flowers in the cubes :super:


----------



## randyrob (23/5/07)

Thinking of doing this one, Redback Inspired Wheat Beer. 
ABV & IBU's are very close but EBC of mine shows much lighter (6.5 vs their 9!)
is it worth doing anything for colour adjustment? any other ideas?

http://www.matildabay.com.au/ourcraft/brew...es_redback.html 

Half Wheat

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.29
Anticipated EBC: 6.5
Anticipated IBU: 17.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.0 2.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
50.0 2.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 10.90 15.6 60 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 2.50 1.9 15 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP300 Hefeweizen Ale


----------



## DJR (23/5/07)

randyrob said:


> Thinking of doing this one, Redback Inspired Wheat Beer.
> ABV & IBU's are very close but EBC of mine shows much lighter (6.5 vs their 9!)
> is it worth doing anything for colour adjustment? any other ideas?
> -----
> ...



They probably use Pale rather than Pilsner to get that EBC - you can adjust the colour if you like with a smidgin of black malt but yours will probably be nicer - why not chuck a half kilo of munich in there as well to get a deeper colour and flavour?


----------



## DJR (23/5/07)

DJR said:


> Busy night - weighed out 6kg of grain for a double APA batch, had troubles with the mill because i adjusted the gap and it wouldn't pull (now my mill is set perfectly just before the point where it no longer pulls grain and crushes every single grain very nicely)
> 
> Brewing up a double batch of D Saaz Pale Ale...



Must have done something right last night because i just took one of the cubes out, diluted it with 3L of water and pitched the yeast (tasted and smelt f'in lovely), i hit 90% efficiency!!! I've been getting 82% so far so my crush gap setting change seems to have done the trick....


----------



## Stuster (23/5/07)

Hot stuff, DJR. I do find that bigger batches have slightly higher efficiency, probably just the effects of the dead space etc are comparatively less the more you do. I'm sure you're going to like that D Saaz beer. I've made my D Saaz Pale ale and it is a great hop for an APA. :wub: 

Busy brewing week for me. Managed to fit in two brew nights already. An altbier and a mild (for the cube as dispenser experiment).

*Dusseldorf Altbier* 

OG 1048
IBU 43
EBC 32

2.6kg W'mann Munich I
1kg JW Export Pilsner
250g W'man Melanoidin
80g Hoepfner Farbmalz

1g MgSO4, 3g CaCO3
40g Spalter (4%) FWH
40g Spalter @ 60, [email protected]

Mashed at 67C for 60 minutes.
Wyeast 1007 German ale

*Dark Mild* 

OG 1038
IBU 24
EBC 28

2.5kg Bairds Maris Otter
150g Bairds Crystal
150g Bairds Pale Chocolate
100g JW Dark Crystal
100g JW Wheat

30g EKG (5.7%) @ 60
15g EKG @ 5

WLP009 Australian Ale


----------



## randyrob (23/5/07)

DJR said:


> They probably use Pale rather than Pilsner to get that EBC - you can adjust the colour if you like with a smidgin of black malt but yours will probably be nicer - why not chuck a half kilo of munich in there as well to get a deeper colour and flavour?



"You're an Idea's Man DJR" thats exactly what i was waiting for!

Thanks heaps Rob.


----------



## Weizguy (25/5/07)

Another Seth Weirdo Beer:

Just started the sparge on my NSW July-mas *Gose*. Gave it an acid/rehydration rest at 38C and left it for a bit over 24 hours. Then a 66 C saccharification rest for 120 min.

Looks like a stuck sparge already, so I'm gonna try and heat the mash to get the wort flowing again, as well as adding some rice gulls.

Does anyone in the NSW case swap have any qualms about the overnight souring of the beer? It seems quite tangy, but not sour in a nasty way. Speak up before this is locked in as my NSW case beer.  

I feel that 75g sea salt should be detectable but not overpowering in the 25 litre batch.
20g of Coriander seed (to be freshly ground by mortar and pestle) will complement the 13 IBUs of bitterness from Perle and Hallertau Mittlefrueh. The 60g of Perle goes in fr the last 15 min of the boil. :super: 

I'll try to post the recipe during the boil, and link back here. B) 

Beerz
Seth


----------



## goatherder (25/5/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Another Seth Weirdo Beer:
> 
> Just started the sparge on my NSW July-mas *Gose*. Gave it an acid/rehydration rest at 38C and left it for a bit over 24 hours. Then a 66 C saccharification rest for 120 min.
> 
> ...



No qualms here Les. I am so looking forward to this beer.


----------



## Stuster (25/5/07)

Definitely no qualms. Looking forward to it. 75g of salt seems like a lot though. This thread suggests 1oz so 28g. You can test it out in 1L of water I guess, but maybe you already have. Either way, in Seth we trust.


----------



## craig maher (25/5/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> [Does anyone in the NSW case swap have any qualms about the overnight souring of the beer? It seems quite tangy, but not sour in a nasty way. Speak up before this is locked in as my NSW case beer.
> 
> I



No worries here either Les - I am making a Roggenier - should be an interesting case  

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## n00ch (25/5/07)

What am I brewing? Hmm well for the first time in a while I'd like to end up with something thats not infected... 3 brews straight have been infected! I've soaked every bit of plastic/glass I have twice in pink stain remover and an idophor solution and I just can't get wtf is doing it... 

15 hours of brewing all turning out to be lawn feed... I'll get a NNL fresh wort kit today and see if I can successfully do that. If not, anyone keen to buy a complete AG setup, various fermenters (possible infection) and a keg setup? :angry:


----------



## petesbrew (25/5/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Another Seth Weirdo Beer:
> 
> Just started the sparge on my NSW July-mas *Gose*. Gave it an acid/rehydration rest at 38C and left it for a bit over 24 hours. Then a 66 C saccharification rest for 120 min.
> 
> ...


Bring it on, Seth. I just read about this recently in Papazian's book.
Looking forward to trying it, if not making it!


----------



## randyrob (25/5/07)

n00ch said:


> What am I brewing? Hmm well for the first time in a while I'd like to end up with something thats not infected... 3 brews straight have been infected! I've soaked every bit of plastic/glass I have twice in pink stain remover and an idophor solution and I just can't get wtf is doing it...
> 
> 15 hours of brewing all turning out to be lawn feed... I'll get a NNL fresh wort kit today and see if I can successfully do that. If not, anyone keen to buy a complete AG setup, various fermenters (possible infection) and a keg setup? :angry:




stick in there old mate, posative thinking.


----------



## Weizguy (25/5/07)

Previously, I weighed out 1 g sea salt and put it into 1 litre of the local water (quite soft and low in minerals), and then another and another. I got to 3 g before I could taste any significant salt, but it was not overpowering in any way.
Certainly not like reconstituted sea water. :lol: 

I will drink a heap of water and then taste the kettle wort, first with a 30g salt addition in 10g increments until I'm happy with it. Can't say fairer than that.  

Like I said, my water here is quite low in minerals, so it may a little more salt to put some taste into it, especially on top of a tangy malty wheaty base... And then I add the 40g coriander. Ooops, 20 g Freshly crushed/ ground.

Hmmmm, I might like it so much that I'll keep it all and you'll have to put up with my Yank wheat beer. ..maybe

Seth


----------



## Weizguy (25/5/07)

n00ch said:


> What am I brewing? Hmm well for the first time in a while I'd like to end up with something thats not infected... 3 brews straight have been infected! I've soaked every bit of plastic/glass I have twice in pink stain remover and an idophor solution and I just can't get wtf is doing it...
> 
> 15 hours of brewing all turning out to be lawn feed... I'll get a NNL fresh wort kit today and see if I can successfully do that. If not, anyone keen to buy a complete AG setup, various fermenters (possible infection) and a keg setup? :angry:



A bit OT, young n00ch, but I heard that you are hosting a brew day soon.

So, pull yourself together man, and get on with it.

If it goes wrong, just do what I do, and change the beer's name, or turn it into a Gose or something...Depends on the starting/ intended beer, doesn't it?

Seth :beerbang:


----------



## n00ch (25/5/07)

Yeah I better fix it before I have the pro's around. At this stage it might be a K&K brew day. I'm sure all will be impressed. <_< 

Anyone after a free keg of "MediAPA", "Bandaid Kolsch" or "Ass Alt" feel free to pm me.


----------



## Duff (25/5/07)

Going to try a Pale Ale version of Denny Conn's Rye IPA.

Cheers.

----------

07-25 Rye Pale Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.95
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.84
Anticipated SRM: 9.3
Anticipated IBU: 41.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
67.0 6.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
19.0 1.70 kg. TF Pale Rye Malt UK 1.034 4
7.3 0.65 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 63
3.4 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.037 2
3.4 0.30 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 5.10 6.2 First WH
35.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 31.6 60 min.
15.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 5.10 3.2 30 min.
35.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 5.10 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.10 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

US56


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/5/07)

Will be shitting the bed to be up at 6am to brew this one. Geez those varying degrees of Munich smelled nice going through the mill. :super: 

Drifting from stylistic purity a bit with this one but should be nice. Basically a Vienna/Octoberfest but with a bit of Pilsner bang via the Saaz in the finish. :beerbang: 

Last Minute Amber

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

03-A European Amber Lager, Vienna Lager

Min OG: 1.046 Max OG: 1.052
Min IBU: 18 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 25 Max Clr: 41 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.60
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.52
Anticipated EBC: 18.5
Anticipated IBU: 27.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 77 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 64.52 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG 9.80 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
9.4 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 31
2.8 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 167
75.5 8.00 kg. Barrett Burston Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
2.8 0.30 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 93
9.4 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 19

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.00 g. Styrian Goldings Plug 4.60 25.2 60 min.
45.00 g. Saaz Plug 2.20 1.6 15 min.
30.00 g. Saaz Plug 2.20 0.7 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2633 Octoberfest


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Vienna
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 200.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 60.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 8.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 125.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 12.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 120.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 10.60
Total Water Qts: 33.60 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 31.80 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc rest 5 90 65 65 Infuse 72 31.80 3.00


Total Water Qts: 33.60 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 31.80 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 38.87 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.




Warren -


----------



## KoNG (25/5/07)

i'm plannin on buildin a better bitter this weekend.....
tis the season... ambient fermenting... 10 days grain ta brain...

Heaven


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/5/07)

KoNG said:


> 10 days grain ta brain...



Or in my case 10 days for the grain to perform a fruitless search.  

Warren -


----------



## bugwan (25/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Or in my case 10 days for the grain to perform a fruitless search.
> 
> Warren -



:lol: 

Just found out SWMBO is studying hard this weekend, so I'm, out in the shed. I really can't decide what I'm brewing...I have to ring G&G in the next 5 minutes to crush a grain bill... I'll probably go with DJR's Koelsch;

23L batch
3.5kg JWM Pilsner
0.4kg JWM Light Munich
0.2kg JWM Wheat Malt
0.1kg Weyermann Melanoidin

15g Styrian Goldings (5.5 AA%, 60mins)
25g Saphir (4.5 AA%, 60mins)
14g Saaz (3.5 AA%, 5mins)

WLP029 - German Ale/Kolsch
1/2 tab Irish Moss

Getting thirsty now.


----------



## DJR (25/5/07)

bugwan said:


> :lol:
> 
> Just found out SWMBO is studying hard this weekend, so I'm, out in the shed. I really can't decide what I'm brewing...I have to ring G&G in the next 5 minutes to crush a grain bill... I'll probably go with DJR's Koelsch;
> 
> ...



mmmmmmm........

Nice one 

Watch your mash temps - or cheat and add about 5% cane sugar :lol:


----------



## winkle (25/5/07)

n00ch said:


> Yeah I better fix it before I have the pro's around. At this stage it might be a K&K brew day. I'm sure all will be impressed. <_<
> 
> Anyone after a free keg of "MediAPA", "Bandaid Kolsch" or "Ass Alt" feel free to pm me.



Just tell everyone who'll listen that you are trying three different saison recipes and which do they like the best h34r:


----------



## winkle (25/5/07)

Back OT, first up brewing a Yank style IPA, followed by my attempt at a Trois Pistoles clone, followed by a pub crawl (hopefully)  
followed by much whinging from SWMBO.


----------



## Tony (25/5/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> as well as adding some rice gulls.



 

I saw that  

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (25/5/07)

*Salt*: finally came in with 40g sea salt in 25 litres of beer. Quick, everyone race out and put 40g sea salt in 25 litres of water and taste it. 

Just tasted the wort after cooling some in a glass. The remainder is in a jerry can, doing the no-chill thing.

OK, so the first thing you get is some grassy, herbal mellow hop aroma, and then you taste it. The first flavour you get is salt with a salty body, followed closely by a balancing bitterness further back on the tongue, rounded out by a sharp salty acid/ coriander tang on the back of the tongue.

Only a small sample. Unfermented too, but I can tell that it seems balanced.

Gonna ferment using the White Labs Hefeweizen IV yeast from someone's beer from a previous case swap. A Berto wheat, IIRC. Culturing a 1 litre starter, which should be OK to go as soon as the wort has chilled. It should cool OK overnight on my back verandah, I reckon.

Beerz.

This has been a *Gose* update, brought to you by the Teninch Brewery and Seth Labs.


----------



## johnno (26/5/07)

I want to do a lager this weekend. Possibly 2 if I get the time.

Still trying to formulate recipes. I have a 2308 Munich lager yeast and plenty of grain and hops.

cheers
johnno


----------



## AndrewQLD (26/5/07)

Mashing my Budvar as I type.This one will lager for 3 mths to be opened on the 1st day of Spring.
View attachment budvar.bsm


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## mje1980 (26/5/07)

What am i brewing?? well lately, i've been brewing crap beer. Not undrinkable, but definately not good. Time to go back to plain old bitters for a while.


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/5/07)

Amber Lager is cubed. Geez it smells good too. Mashed in at 6am cleaned up by 10am. :super: Too bloody early for a beer.  

Warren -


----------



## Ross (26/5/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Too bloody early for a beer.
> 
> Warren -



HTFU - nothing wrong with a breakfast beer :chug:  

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/5/07)

Ross said:


> HTFU - nothing wrong with a breakfast beer
> 
> cheers Ross



If only I had an oatmeal stout. :beer: 

Wife's out shopping maybe a quick beer. h34r: If I get caught I'll blame you Ross.  

Warren -


----------



## brendanos (26/5/07)

Mmmmm... breakfast stout. If your wife catches you Warren just tell her your keeping your cholesterol in check.



DJR said:


> Brewing up a double batch of D Saaz Pale Ale...





Stuster said:


> I'm sure you're going to like that D Saaz beer. I've made my D Saaz Pale ale and it is a great hop for an APA.




To those of you using D Saaz, are they this years harvest, or from previous years? I approached NZ Hops about getting some a few months back and they told me to go through their distributor Craftbrewer, though Ross doesn't seem to have gotten hold of any yet...


----------



## Stuster (26/5/07)

This year's. DJR got them direct I believe. Don't know how, but not complaining.


----------



## DJR (26/5/07)

D Saaz was '06 in 100g packets - NZ hops didn't seem to have any problems shipping them to me. Bulk might be a different story.


----------



## Ross (26/5/07)

brendanos said:


> To those of you using D Saaz, are they this years harvest, or from previous years? I approached NZ Hops about getting some a few months back and they told me to go through their distributor Craftbrewer, though Ross doesn't seem to have gotten hold of any yet...



'07 D saaz flowers should be here next week - The pellets have been slightly delayed due to production issues - not far away though.

cheers Ross


----------



## DJR (26/5/07)

Ross said:


> '07 D saaz flowers should be here next week - The pellets have been slightly delayed due to production issues - not far away though.
> 
> cheers Ross



Good stuff. Can definitely recommend the D Saaz - tastes lovely out of the fermenter. Have to get me some S189 too, damn you Ross :lol:


----------



## johnno (26/5/07)

Going to brew my first Munich Dunkel tomorrow.

4.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 72.7 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 18.2 % 
0.50 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 9.1 % 
1 Pkgs Munich Lager (Wyeast Labs #2308) [Starter 1250 ml] Yeast-Lager 

Will use Saaz or Hallertau. Not sure which yet. Any suggestions?

cheers
johnno


----------



## Duff (26/5/07)

Duff said:


> Going to try a Pale Ale version of Denny Conn's Rye IPA.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> ...




Hit everything nicely then followed it up with a Dunkelweizen. Looking forward to this one :chug: All cleaned up now enoying a beer and looking forward to the rugby tonight.

Cheers.

-----

07-26 Dunkelweizen II

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.00
Anticipated OG:  1.055 Plato: 13.48
Anticipated SRM: 12.3
Anticipated IBU: 18.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.6 5.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
33.3 3.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
11.1 1.00 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 63

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Plug 4.10 18.3 60 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068


----------



## Doc (26/5/07)

Duff said:


> All cleaned up now enoying a beer and looking forward to the rugby tonight.



Go Wales.

Oh, and to keep it on topic, I've brewed nothing since the BBD (and that is still in a cube).
Hopefully brewing weekend after next.

Doc


----------



## Duff (26/5/07)

Doc said:


> Go Wales.
> 
> Doc



Ho ho ho *cough cough*

Anything to derail the Wallabies knocking out the All Blacks *AGAIN* in the semi's of RWC 2007 :beerbang: 

But if they don't get up by at least 20 tonight I might be backing France :unsure:


----------



## Doc (27/5/07)

Duff said:


> But if they don't get up by at least 20 tonight I might be backing France :unsure:



Stephen Hoiles found the get out of jail free card just in time. Great match.
So are you backing France Duff ?

Off to get a start of WLP565 going.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (27/5/07)

Doc said:


> Stephen Hoiles found the get out of jail free card just in time. Great match.
> So are you backing France Duff ?
> 
> Off to get a start of WLP565 going.
> ...



I am now. It is not looking good for us. Just checked my Centrebet account and the odds are as follows:

World Cup 2007 - WINNER 

NEW ZEALAND 1.43 
SOUTH AFRICA 7.00 
FRANCE 9.00 
IRELAND 12.00 
AUSTRALIA 13.00 
ENGLAND 26.00 
WALES 61.00 
ARGENTINA 67.00 
SCOTLAND 201.00 
ITALY 501.00 
FIJI 1001.00 
SAMOA 1001.00 
TONGA 2001.00 
CANADA 2501.00 
GEORGIA 2501.00 
JAPAN 2501.00 
NAMIBIA 5001.00 
PORTUGAL 5001.00 
ROMANIA 5001.00 
UNITED STATES 5001.00 

No brewing today, maybe a bit of sampling later :chug: 

Cheers.


----------



## randyrob (27/5/07)

Duff said:


> Going to try a Pale Ale version of Denny Conn's Rye IPA.



i did something kinda simular, just finished brewing DC RYE IPA and thought i'd have a play
added 5 L of boiling water to the mash turn with the leftover grain from the RYE IPA and sparged
6.5L @ 1037 added 5L of water to a unused kettle and 500g of dextrose and boiled added some 60 minute hops and then with 15 miuntes of the boil to go i added the trub from the RYE IPA brew kettle. (assuming the last minute hops i used in that brew will contribute to some flavour in this brew)

ended up with somewhere about 10L @ 1050 pitched some US-56, woke up this morning and its fermenting away merrily and the hop flavour comming from the fermenter is fantastic!!!

i know it's only an extra 10L but it only cost me about $3 extra for the dextrose and about an extra hour time all up. 

does anyone else do simular or is it a really hit and miss method?

i'm guessing ibu's on this batch will be pretty random but hey it's an IPA who cares.

looking foward to tasting this monster :super: more so than the tried and tested actual recipe.

Rob.


----------



## bugwan (27/5/07)

DJR said:


> mmmmmmm........
> 
> Nice one
> 
> Watch your mash temps - or cheat and add about 5% cane sugar :lol:



Thanks DJR, as it turned out, I missed all my temps!!!

Mashed at around 62-63 (under the target 64), then didn't adjust my infusion temp calcs and hit 66 (instead of 70) for the beta-amylase rest. A bit of boiling water nearly got me there. 10 minutes to go on the boil now, my first Koelsch, but looking forward to it all the same.

Using DJR's Xmas Koelsch recipe.


----------



## Bobby (27/5/07)

Waiting on the HLT to heat up for this one:

Bright Ale - Ang's 25th

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.56
Anticipated SRM: 5.2
Anticipated IBU: 24.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 29.68 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG 9.83 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.0 3.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
20.0 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
20.0 1.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. B Saaz Pellet 6.70 8.6 45 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 7.3 45 min.
15.00 g. B Saaz Pellet 6.70 4.8 20 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 4.1 20 min.
20.00 g. B Saaz Pellet 6.70 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


----------



## Jazzafish (1/6/07)

Brewed this today, will pitch my BBD dopplebock on its yeast cake, or I may top crop it... not sure yet. Used up by B saaz and czech saaz pellets, and all my saaz plugs :beerbang: 

Pilsner Idea

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 21.00 Wort Size (L): 21.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.20
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.19
Anticipated EBC: 5.8
Anticipated IBU: 39.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
95.2 4.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
4.8 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.033 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. B Saaz Pellet 8.00 26.3 60 min.
26.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 2.30 4.8 30 min.
26.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 2.20 4.2 30 min.
26.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 2.20 2.8 20 min.
26.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 2.20 1.4 5 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP838 Southern German Lager


----------



## johnno (1/6/07)

Time to brew a stout.
I have made an oatmeal stout the last few years and feel it is time to brew a dry stout.

Can anyone point me to any good recipes or maybe something they have brewed themselves?

cheers
johnno


----------



## big d (1/6/07)

The japanese love wales.For research of course.


----------



## Bobby (1/6/07)

nice one bigd....


----------



## johnno (1/6/07)

big d said:


> The japanese love wales.For research of course.




LOL..  

A whale of a stout?

cheers
johnno


----------



## bconnery (2/6/07)

mashing a dark mild. 



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Mild Thing 2
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Mild
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 18.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 22.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.80 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) (Perle) Grain 77.8 % 
0.20 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 5.6 % 
0.15 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 4.2 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SRM)Grain 2.8 % 
0.10 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (30.0 SRM) Grain 2.8 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 1.4 % 
15.00 gm First Gold [7.40%] (60 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Saphir [4.50%] (30 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
10.00 gm First Gold [7.40%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteHops - 
10.00 gm Saphir [4.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.20 kg Golden Syrup Sugar 5.6 % 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## hughman666 (2/6/07)

just weighed up the grain bill for the following. it's different to how i normally do my APAs which are a 60/40 split in favour of the JW Trad Ale, but i've finished up my current sack with this bill. i'll be doing this one tomorrow:

3kg JW Exp Pils
2kg JW Trad Ale
0.250 JW Wheat

mash at 66c for 80 mins

90 minute boil

60 mins 16g Chinook 
20 mins 14g cascade
15 mins 14g cascade
10 mins 28g cascade
5 mins 10g chinook

us56

i'm expecting this to come out a bit lighter in colour due to the reversal of the pils/ale in the grain bill. should be interesting...


----------



## ale_snail (2/6/07)

ive got an amber ale bubbling away nicely as we speak

judging by the colour through the fermenter it looks really nice


----------



## Screwtop (2/6/07)

johnno said:


> Time to brew a stout.
> I have made an oatmeal stout the last few years and feel it is time to brew a dry stout.
> 
> Can anyone point me to any good recipes or maybe something they have brewed themselves?
> ...




Try Tidal Pete he makes a cracker of a dry stout, might be willing to share the recipe.


----------



## Screwtop (2/6/07)

Probably Sunday or Monday, Klsch for the QLD case swap.

Style: Klsch
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.26 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 3.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 22.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % due to 13% wheat
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.70 kg Pilsner Malt (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 86.2 % 
0.75 kg Wheat Malt (1.8 SRM) Grain 13.8 % 
30.00 gm Hallertauer [4.80%] (60 min) Hops 15.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (20 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer [4.80%] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
0.63 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) [Starter 1Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule:
Total Grain Weight: 5.45 kg
----------------------------
Mash in - Protien Rest Add 16.61 L of water at 53.6 C 47.0 C 10 min 
Intermediate Rest Heat to 60.0 C over 15 min 60.0 C 30 min 
Saccarification Rest Heat to 70.0 C over 10 min 70.0 C 30 min 
Mash Out Heat to 76.5 C over 10 min 76.5 C 15 min


----------



## johnno (2/6/07)

Screwtop said:


> Try Tidal Pete he makes a cracker of a dry stout, might be willing to share the recipe.




Thanks Screwtop. But I realised last night I had no flaked barley.

I'm in the process of putting an oatmeal recipe together now.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Ross (2/6/07)

Banana Beer time again....
Hopburst mix, using up all my packaging overs... Amarillo, Cacade, Centeenial, Chinook, Colombus & Simcoe. 

Banana Amber 
American Amber Ale 
Type: All Grain
Date: 2/06/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 35.31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 63.7 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt II Dark (17.7 EBC) Grain 19.9 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.0 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.25 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.02 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBC) Grain 0.4 % 
54.00 gm American Hopburst 6 mix (15 min) 
60.00 gm American Hopburst 6 mix (5 min)
60.00 gm American Hopburst 6 mix (Aroma Hop-Steep 20 mins) 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) 
4.50 kg Banana flesh (Primary 5.0 days, added after gravity drops below 1020) 
1 Pkgs American Ale/Windsor mix Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2% 
Bitterness: 39.7 IBU 
Est Color: 23.7 EBC Color: Color 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (2/6/07)

& this one to follow...
Hopburst mix, using up all my packaging overs... = Bramling X, Challenger, EKG, 1st Gold, Fuggles, Northdown, Progress & Target

IPA Hopburst 
English IPA 
Type: All Grain
Date: 2/06/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 35.31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 74.1 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 14.8 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 7.4 % 
0.20 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 3.0 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 0.7 % 
64.00 gm UK Hop Burst 8 [7.10%] (20 min) Hops 23.2 IBU 
64.00 gm UK Hop Burst 8 [7.10%] (15 min) Hops 19.0 IBU 
64.00 gm UK Hop Burst 8 [7.10%] (10 min) Hops 13.9 IBU 
64.00 gm UK Hop Burst 8 [7.10%] (5 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
102.00 gm UK Hop Burst 8 [7.10%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56/Windsor Blend (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.067 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.7 % 
Bitterness: 63.7 IBU 
Est Color: 20.9 EBC 
Mashed at 64c - Batch Sparged


----------



## micka (2/6/07)

About to brew a coopers aussie pale ale before I try to get into doing the whole grain mash thing.
I cant wait to get started.


----------



## Jye (2/6/07)

APA this afternoon. A few odd amounts with the hops but Im using up whats left.

3.40 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 77.3 % 
0.90 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 20.5 % 
0.10 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 2.3 % 

24.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (20 min) Hops 19.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (20 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 

20.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (5 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (5 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 

10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
18.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Chiller (Boil 30.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
11.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) 
Estimated Color: 7.2 SRM (5.0-14.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 35.6 IBU (30.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.3 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.5 % (4.5-6.0 %)


----------



## browndog (2/6/07)

An English IPA Hopburst hey Ross, that one should be very interesting indeed. Looking forward to it mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Weizguy (2/6/07)

Just about to sparge a 25 litre batch of Schneider weisse clone (per recipe from Protz/ Wheeler - Brew Classic Euro beers).
I have a pack of Wyeast W3638 in the kitchen.

Recipe added to the Recipe section.

Beerz
Must go, I hear the alarm/ timer.

Seth out


----------



## Screwtop (2/6/07)

Ross said:


> Banana Beer time again....
> 
> Cheers Ross




Heard all about the previous Banana Beer from Little Squares and Linz at the George IV in Picton.

Want to try this one Ross


----------



## TidalPete (2/6/07)

Screwtop said:


> Heard all about the previous Banana Beer from Little Squares and Linz at the George IV in Picton.
> 
> Want to try this one Ross



Rossco,

Loved the way your eyes lit up when you showed me all those (Frozen) peeled bananas. Looks like a real Banana Boat -- Viva Harry Belafonta :beerbang: :super: 


:beer:


----------



## browndog (2/6/07)

TidalPete said:


> Rossco,
> 
> Loved the way your eyes lit up when you showed me all those (Frozen) peeled bananas. Looks like a real Banana Boat -- Viva Harry Belafonta :beerbang: :super:
> :beer:



Hey mister tallyman tally me banana, me real tired and me want to go home.


----------



## bconnery (3/6/07)

Dortmunder/Helles sort of thing. Inspired by the first lager thread to get in a brew a proper lager. 



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Dortmunder
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dortmunder Export
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.01 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 4.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 85.1 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 10.6 % 
0.10 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 2.1 % 
0.10 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 2.1 % 
30.00 gm Saphir [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 16.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Saphir [4.50%] (30 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer [3.70%] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
2 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager


----------



## Weizguy (3/6/07)

Stone's Ruination Ale clone Mk II

Thanks to the gift of the correct varieties of hops (Magnum and Centennial) from Ross, I am having another go at this beer.

The first version with Chinook and Cascade was very popular at Trent's Oz wedding, and he promptly named it "Punch in the Face", due to the big hop hit.

Ruination Ale MkII (per Beersmith)

7.57 kg Pale Malt, Ale (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 93.7 % 
0.51 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 6.3 % 
90.00 gm Magnum [13.50%] (60 min) Hops 75.0 IBU 
45.00 gm Centennial [9.40%] (60 min) Hops 30.2 IBU 
55.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
80.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min)
*
The stats*: 
Batch size - 25 litres
Single infusion at 65 C for 60 min
Estimated Color: 13.5 EBC 
Bitterness: 105.2 IBU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 7.5 % 

Cheers, Ross. There will be a couple of bottles on their way at the appropriate time.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Ross (3/6/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Stone's Ruination Ale clone Mk II
> 
> Thanks to the gift of the correct varieties of hops (Magnum and Centennial) from Ross, I am having another go at this beer.
> 
> ...



Hi Seth,

Just 75gm of Magnum gave me over 100 IBU's in a similar sized batch :unsure: as Ruination should only be bittered with Magnum & finished with Centeenial - That saying, really looking forward to trying it & seeing what difference it makes. :super: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## kirem (3/6/07)

18L OG 1053 
3.5kg Bairds GP malt
0.5kg IMC munich
60min mash at 67degC

IBU 31
23gm Fuggles 60min
23gm EKG 30min 
23gm Styrian Goldings flame out

Burtonised the water with gypsum, epsom salts and chalk

Trialled the new chiller setup - using the heat exchange part of my HERMS as a chiller. Without turning on the chillout, dropped from boiling to 30deg in about 5mins!

Yeast -Nottingham - 18 degC

Fermenter - shallow open (with lid but not air locked)


----------



## Weizguy (3/6/07)

Ross said:


> Hi Seth,
> 
> Just 75gm of Magnum gave me over 100 IBU's in a similar sized batch :unsure: as Ruination should only be bittered with Magnum & finished with Centennial - That saying, really looking forward to trying it & seeing what difference it makes. :super:
> 
> Cheers Ross


Oops, Ross.

I just checked and my Beersmith is using the Garetz calculation, which has worked well for me in the past.
I changed it to the Rager calc.

Hmmm, there's a big difference between 105 IBUs (which is why I added the extra Centennial, as the recipe states) and 189 IBU, per Rager.

No prob either way, I suppose, as humans cannot taste bitterness in excess of 100 IBU (I'm told).  

This will make it interesting...pm coming your way, Ross.

Seth out  

(* time for me to check out the Bitterness calculation thread, I think)


----------



## glennheinzel (3/6/07)

Winter saison. 

Missed predicted OG as I got 1.075. Pitched the yeast 22 hours ago and it has already dropped to 1.49. Keeping it at 27 degrees celcius will help the fermentation! Hopefully it will run its course by the time my wife gets sick of the smell... 

PS. I'm looking forward to using a bigger brew pot so that I get better hop utilisation.


General
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Category: Belgian and French Ale
Subcategory: Saison
Recipe Type: Extract
Batch Size: 20 liters
Volume Boiled: 7 liters
Mash Efficiency: 72 %
Total Grain/Extract: 4.25 kg.
Total Hops: 112.0 g.
Calories (12 fl. oz.): 280.1


Ingredients
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
.25 kg. German Light Munich
.5 kg. German 2-row Pils
2.5 kg. Dry Extra Light Extract
.5 kg. Malto Dextrin
.5 kg. Corn Sugar
60 g. East Kent Goldings (Pellets, 5.5 %AA) boiled 60 minutes.
30 g. East Kent Goldings (Pellets, 5.5 %AA) boiled 20 minutes.
12 g. Fuggle (Pellets, 4.75 %AA) boiled 5 minutes.
10 g. Saaz (Whole, 5.00 %AA) boiled 3 minutes.
Yeast: White Labs WLP565 Belgian Saison I

Notes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Vital Statistics
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original Gravity: 1.070
Terminal Gravity: 1.014
Color: 3.67 SRM
Bitterness: 34.8 IBU
Alcohol (%volume): 7.5 %


----------



## Doc (3/6/07)

Rukh said:


> Winter saison.
> 
> Missed predicted OG as I got 1.075. Pitched the yeast 22 hours ago and it has already dropped to 1.49. Keeping it at 27 degrees celcius will help the fermentation! Hopefully it will run its course by the time my wife gets sick of the smell...
> 
> ...



Fantastic Rukh. 

Sounds like that slug of yeast is doing you well. Did you start the ferment lower and let it work up to 27degC ?

Doc


----------



## Peter Wadey (3/6/07)

Double brewday last weekend - Vienna & a Bock.
After doing a stocktake this weekend I can see a 'Bitsa' Imperial Stout coming on.

Rgds,
Peter


----------



## glennheinzel (3/6/07)

Hey Doc,

That slug of yeast is just what the doctor ordered!

I pitched it at 28 degrees because I figured (aka "hoped") that a relatively low air temp in the kitchen would help keep the wort fermentation temp under control. 

I've been right so far, however a bit more temperature would be nice because Saison Dupont is brewed at about 35 degrees celcius and there are other advocates of a higher temp out there-
www.whitelabs.com/beer/homebrew_strains_wlp565.html

Cheers,

Rukh


----------



## mje1980 (10/6/07)

Yesterday brewed "Angry sea bitter". Mostly MO, with a touch of cara aroma, and 100g dark xtal. The cara aroma adds a nice colour. All challenger hops, love them. Going to use west yorkshire ale yeast.


----------



## kook (10/6/07)

Just doughed in a pseduo kolsch. First brew at my new house. So convenient being able to put the HLT on timer, wake up and just dough in.

The brew is actually for SWMBO's Dad, but if it goes down well I'll do a 50 litre batch for our wedding.


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/6/07)

Up early tomorrow morning to do this one. A bastardised version of Kong's Hackney Bitter. Many thanks to The Drunk Arab for the TTL yeast. :beerbang: 

HUH Bitter (Hacked Up Hackney)

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

08-A English Pale Ale, Standard/Ordinary Bitter

Min OG: 1.032 Max OG: 1.040
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 35
Min Clr: 9 Max Clr: 36 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.39
Anticipated OG: 1.038 Plato: 9.40
Anticipated EBC: 22.1
Anticipated IBU: 29.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 64.52 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.029 SG 7.34 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.4 0.10 kg. Baird's Pale Chocolate UK 1.033 500
40.6 3.00 kg. Barrett Burston Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
47.4 3.50 kg. Baird's Maris Otter Pale Ale UK 1.037 7
2.6 0.19 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 5
2.7 0.20 kg. Baird's Dark Crystal UK 1.034 260
1.4 0.10 kg. Baird's Crystal UK 1.034 145
2.7 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caramunich III Germany 1.037 187
1.4 0.10 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 93

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 17.8 60 min.
30.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 4.1 15 min.
30.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 7.7 30 min.
30.00 g. Northdown Plug 5.80 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. First Gold Pellet 7.70 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Northdown Plug 5.80 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1469 West Yorkshire


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Burton On Trent
Profile known for: Strong Pale Ales

Calcium(Ca): 268.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 62.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 30.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 638.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 36.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 141.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 7.39
Total Water Qts: 22.98 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 21.75 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Conversion 5 90 67 67 Infuse 74 21.75 2.94


Total Water Qts: 22.98 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 21.75 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 26.68 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


Notes
-----

Added to water;

40g Gypsum

16g Bicarb Soda

1 tsp Epsom Salts



Zero minute hop additions will be bagged and added to the cubes.





Warren -


----------



## Stuster (10/6/07)

Looks good, Warren. Is this your first time with the West Yorkshire yeast? I'm interested in how it compares to the Ringworm yeast?


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/6/07)

Yeah, first time Stuster. Seems to be firing nicely when I'm stepping it up in starters. Settles like the proverbial brick on the bottom too. :blink: 

Love Ringwood but I'm proably guilty of over-use the last couple of years. Be nice to try another strain. I'll probably go some London III up the track too.

Warren -


----------



## Trough Lolly (10/6/07)

Heading downstairs to the cellar to weigh in the grains for a Dortmunder tonight - 3 x 1.25L pet bottles of Wyeast 2000 starter are working up nicely in the garage...My recipe is in the recipe section, oddly enough!
Cheers,
TL


----------



## tangent (10/6/07)

Trying a RyePA

Only starting with 1kg of malted rye and 50gms of crystal rye.

Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	When
Australian Pale Ale Malt 4.00 kg 46.8 % In Mash/Steeped
Australian Dark Munich 2.00 kg 23.4 % In Mash/Steeped
German Rye Malt 1.00 kg 11.7 % In Mash/Steeped
German Vienna Malt 1.00 kg 11.7 % In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.50 kg 5.8 % In Mash/Steeped
UK Crystal Rye Malt 0.05 kg 0.6 % In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	Form	When
US Nugget 9.0 70 g Bagged Whole Hops 60 Min From End
US Cascade 6.0 5 g Pelletized Hops 30 Min From End
US Cascade 6.0 5 g Pelletized Hops 15 Min From End
US Cascade 6.0 5 g Pelletized Hops 10 Min From End
US Cascade 6.0 10 g Pelletized Hops 5 Min From End
US Cascade 6.0 20 g Pelletized Hops 1 Min From End
US Cascade 6.0 30 g Pelletized Hops At turn off

Yeast
DCL US-56

Hopefully it'll be big and juicy. 
Any comments on the hop schedule are welcome.
I'm just trying to get rid of excess nugget and cascade.


----------



## Weizguy (10/6/07)

Just pitched a Pack of Wyeast W3638 (Bavarian Weizen aka "Schneider") into 25 litres of 1.048 gravity wort.
Keeping it warm on a heat mat at about 21 C. The no-chill jerry sat there since about 10 PM last night to be at ideal (roughly, anyway) pitching temp. Room temp is about 16 C today.

The gravity is a bit low for a Schneider clone, but the recipe didn't allow for my low efficiency on this one.

Watchagonnado? I'll allow for lower efficiency next time, OK?

Colour and flavour are still good for the style/ clone/ copy.

Seth


----------



## boingk (10/6/07)

Some very good sounding recipes going around! I've got a Heineken going [in the recipes forum somewhere], and am going to do a Toucan Lager of some sort next week....possibly using leftover cascade and/or tettnanger hoppping.


----------



## Kai (10/6/07)

What OG and IBU, tangent?


----------



## tangent (10/6/07)

51ibu
only 1.066 og


----------



## Ross (10/6/07)

Brewing a Schwarzbier & a Czech Pilsner tomorrow.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Bobby (10/6/07)

I was planning on brewing a dry stout - only to realise i forgot to order some Roast Barley...bugger
So instead i went to the Lowenbrau with my missus and had some top class beers.
Will brew a Dunkel Weizen tommorow now that i got the taste for it


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/6/07)

Oktoberfest brew done today,fairly simple recipe and dry yeast slurry for a change!

Chicken Poxtoberfest

Type: All Grain
Date: 10/06/2007 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.90 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
2.90 kg Weyermann Munich II (23.6 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
18.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.50%] (60 min) Hops 22.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Tettnang [5.30%] (15 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs 34/70 Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.055 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 % 
Bitterness: 27.7 IBU 
Est Color: 18.1 EBC 

C&B 
TDA


----------



## Jye (11/6/07)

First up this morning is an American Rye for the case swap and then a AAA.

*American Rye* (case swap)

Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.15 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 70.0 % 
1.35 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 30.0 % 

30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (60 min) Hops 28.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (5 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 

1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.046 SG (1.040-1.055 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 4.4 SRM (3.0-6.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 34.5 IBU (15.0-30.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.5 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.5 % (4.0-5.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 % 


*West Coast Style AAA*

Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 80.0 % 
0.40 kg Crystal Malt - pale (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 6.7 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 6.7 % 
0.20 kg Amber Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (22.0 SRM) Grain 3.3 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Malt - dark (Thomas Fawcett) (120.0 SRM) Grain 2.5 % 
0.05 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (200.0 SRM) Grain 0.8 % 

37.00 gm Horizon [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 48.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (10 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (10 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
30.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (0 min) Hops - 

13.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.065 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.016 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 14.2 SRM (10.0-17.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 65.6 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.8 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 6.5 % (4.5-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## Ross (11/6/07)

Josh (15y) is doing his 1st full Ag today - a Schwarzbier, with a guiding hand from dad  

Cheers Ross


----------



## oldbugman (11/6/07)

Mundine Porter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.15
Anticipated SRM: 28.5
Anticipated IBU: 36.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
56.0 2.80 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
24.0 1.20 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
8.0 0.40 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 23
8.0 0.40 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381
4.0 0.20 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.50 18.2 90 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.75 14.0 60 min.
15.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.50 2.6 15 min.
15.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.75 1.7 5 min.


----------



## 0M39A (11/6/07)

currently have an amarillo flavoured apa in the carboy fermenting along quite happily.

4kg light dried malt
500g wheat malt
200g 120ebc crystal malt
25g POR @ 60min
30g amarillo @ 30min
20g amarillo @ flameout

23L fermented with US-05 @ 19C

OG was 1078, so she'll be a little ripper, lol.

planned next brews are as follows:

cascade flavoured apa, bohemian pilsner, belgian strong dark ale, hefeweizen and esb.

list in no particular order bar the next apa, which ill be pitching straight onto the yeast cake of the amarillo apa.

the to brew list should be interesting though. first times using liquid yeast (for the hefe), first time brewing a lager/pilsner and first attempts at a BSDA (bought some t-58 so i thought that a belgian would be where its most at home)


----------



## Jye (11/6/07)

Ross said:


> Josh (15y) is doing his 1st full Ag today - a Schwarzbier, with a guiding hand from dad
> 
> Cheers Ross



Ah... I see your working on an automated brew stand


----------



## Duff (11/6/07)

Continued on my Pilsner quest yesterday with the aid of our brewing mate in Germany :beerbang: 

Just about to add the hops for my Porter which is boiling now.


07-30 Robust Porter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.10
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.17
Anticipated SRM: 24.6
Anticipated IBU: 40.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
87.9 8.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
5.5 0.50 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381
3.8 0.35 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 178
1.6 0.15 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36
1.1 0.10 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
108.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Plug 5.00 40.5 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Nottingham


----------



## Duff (11/6/07)

.....which was going OK until I just walked outside and saw that I had run out of gas :lol: 

And with SWMBO out spending money buying shoes, having to rely on the old trusty immersion element for the final hour


----------



## bonj (11/6/07)

Ross said:


> Josh (15y) is doing his 1st full Ag today - a Schwarzbier, with a guiding hand from dad
> 
> Cheers Ross



Well done Josh! Hope it goes smoothly for you.


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/6/07)

Bonj said:


> Well done Josh! Hope it goes smoothly for you.



Well done Josh, hope you old man lets you taste it as well. Ross, at this rate you won't have to get out of bed in the morning  . 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bconnery (11/6/07)

Currently cooling an IPA.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Second Fleet IPA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 11.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 57.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt Perle (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 88.7 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (30.0 SRM) Grain 3.2 % 
0.20 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 3.2 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.2 % 
0.05 kg Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (110.0 SRM) Grain 0.8 % 
0.05 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (350.Grain 0.8 % 
35.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (60 min) Hops 33.6 IBU 
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80%] (30 min) Hops 16.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (5 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80%] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## MVZOOM (11/6/07)

Today's SNPA CLone (recipe in the Recipe's section, by Trough Lolly).

BIAB #1 with my own gear (read: no-one rescued me this time by bringing over a bag!  )





and bag in suspension :


----------



## Kingy (15/6/07)

2nd AG

jw pils 4kg
vienna 1kg
caramalt .35 kgs

saaz hops
amirillo hops Havent worked out hop schedule yet. Any suggestions?

white labs mexican lager wp940


----------



## DJR (15/6/07)

Kingy

Looks nice, mash at 66C i guess

Use some amarillo at 60m for your boil hops, to about 15IBU (probably only about 10g or so)

Then some 50/50 amarillo/saaz mix at 15m to about 7IBU

Then 50/50 saaz/amarillo mix at flameout, probably about 20-25g total

It'll make a nice "american helles"


----------



## peas_and_corn (15/6/07)

This weekend I"m brewing a 'the hops that are left over IPA'. Essentially it's full of the hops that I bought a while ago but haven't used. For some reason I have a lot of hallertau and crystal that I didn't use for some reason


----------



## devo (15/6/07)

I hoping to swindle some time on Sunday arvo to do a dortmunder or pilsner.


----------



## browndog (15/6/07)

Just finished up after a big day in the Brewery, brewed my mark I version of a LCPA. Kegged two AAAs, racked an american brown and a cascade pale ale. Looking for some advice on dryhopping the LCPA.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (15/6/07)

browndog said:


> Looking for some advice on dryhopping the LCPA.



My vote is about 30g of cascade  

Or just stand the fermenter next to a glass of my current APA :wub:


----------



## Brewer_010 (15/6/07)

An extract wheat on Sunday for me...try this nelson sauvin and see what all the hype is aboot. Will follow closely with a pale ale version. 

"Nelson's Wheat"
Brew Type: Extract Date: 17/06/2007 
Style: American Wheat Brewer: Inhale 
Batch Size: 20.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 22.89 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.50 kg Coopers LME (6.5 EBC) Extract 46.2 % 
1.50 kg Coopers Wheat LME (6.5 EBC) Extract 46.2 % 
0.25 kg Crystal Malt - 15L (40.0 EBC) Grain 7.7 % 
10.00 gm Southern Cross [13.70%] (60 min) Hops 20.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [13.00%] (10 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [13.20%] (5 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [13.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.045 SG (1.035-1.055 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.008-1.015 SG) 
Estimated Color: 10.3 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 33.2 IBU (10.0-30.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 0.9 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.2 % (3.7-5.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 % 
Actual Calories: 437 cal/l


----------



## Ross (15/6/07)

browndog said:


> Just finished up after a big day in the Brewery, brewed my mark I version of a LCPA. Kegged two AAAs, racked an american brown and a cascade pale ale. Looking for some advice on dryhopping the LCPA.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog




I believe LCPA is finished with Chinook & Cascade....Kai??

Cheers Ross


----------



## johnno (15/6/07)

Ross said:


> I believe LCPA is finished with Chinook & Cascade....Kai??
> 
> Cheers Ross




It's a national secret.

johnno


----------



## DJR (15/6/07)

AFAIK LCPA is bittered/flavoured with Goldings and Cascade and run through Cascade and Chinook flowers in the hopback. If you wanted to replicate that effect, just chuck in about 10g each of Cascade and Chinook as a dry hop.

LCBA is bittered/flavoured with Cascade and finished with B Saaz in the hopback.


----------



## Justin T (15/6/07)

First AG Vienna Lager

5% Melanoidin
20% Bo Pils
25% Munich II
50% Vienna

Tettnager to 20 IBU's
Tettnanger @ 1G/L at 30 mins

Wyeast 2278 Czech Pils

Currently bubbling away at 10.5 degrees. This was my first time with my three ring burner


----------



## DJR (15/6/07)

All-saaz pils, finally pitched yesterday night after brewing on Monday and waiting for the stirplate of Staropramen. Bubbling away now, ambient ferment temperature of 12C :beerbang: 

Type	Bo Pils	
OG	1053
IBU	39

JW Pils	79.8%
Wey Vienna	12.9%
Wey Caraamber	2.1%
Wey Melanoidin	3.2%
Carapils	2.0%

Bittering Hops	Saaz FWH 42g / 60m 42g (3.2%)
Flavor Hops	Saaz 20m 45g 2.5% 8g 3.2%

Mashed at 67C

Added 3g CaCl2 and a coupla pinches of Citric acid

Used 1L stirplate starter of Wyeast 2782 Staropramen	

1 whole tab of whirlfloc - damn there was a lot of hops in the trub cone after whirlpooling!


----------



## animal_man (15/6/07)

browndog said:


> Just finished up after a big day in the Brewery, brewed my mark I version of a LCPA. Kegged two AAAs, racked an american brown and a cascade pale ale. Looking for some advice on dryhopping the LCPA.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



As said above the brew itself is cascade/chinook, a couple of recipes ive seen people mostly dry hopping chinook. But then my local reckons that this will make it a bit too grassy. I chucked my chinook in at flame out. 
I reckon a couple of cascade flower plugs to dry hop will do nicely!


----------



## browndog (15/6/07)

I looked at the LCPA recipes on the site, some going back quite a way and wasn't really impressed with them, so concocted my own. I was figuring on a mix od cascade and chinook for dry hopping and it seems to be in agreeance, chinook to the fore, so I say 10g cascade, 20g chinook for 5 days.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## animal_man (15/6/07)

sounds good mate, i havent racked yet so might give it a try! It tastes fantastic, but its lacking a little aroma. 
cheers.


----------



## Stoodoo (15/6/07)

Just finished my tweaked version of my SkunkFart Ale, I call it SkunFart II  probably fairly tame compared to some of the recipes you fellas concoct up and call apa's.


23 lt into the fermentor.

2.75kg IMC pale malt
2.75kg Weyermann Munich I
0.5 kg Weyermann Carafoam
0.25 kg Weyermann Carared
0.10 kg Bairds Pale Chocolate
----------------------------------------------------------------
90min boil

10gm Simcoe (12%aa) 60min
10gm Chinook (12%aa) 60min
15gm Amarillo (8.9%aa) 30 min
15gm Cascade (5.9%aa) 30 min
15gm Amarillo (8.9%aa) 15min
15gm Cascade (5.9%aa) 15min

Will dry hop with 30gm of Cascade flower hops (8.6%aa)

Slightly tweaked from my first version, which was very nice but needed a little more malt flavour to come through. 

Cheers


----------



## bonj (16/6/07)

browndog said:


> I looked at the LCPA recipes on the site, some going back quite a way and wasn't really impressed with them, so concocted my own. I was figuring on a mix od cascade and chinook for dry hopping and it seems to be in agreeance, chinook to the fore, so I say 10g cascade, 20g chinook for 5 days.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



Here's the hop schedule for the one you drank at the "festival of Bonj":

23g Cascade AA5.4% (60min) 12.3IBU
10g Cascade AA5.4% (10min) 2.7IBU
45g Chinook AA12.4% (5min) 11IBU

Total IBU: 25.9

edit: added IBU info


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/6/07)

A free Sat. morn. This is a kitchen sink Steam Beer... Wanted to utilise that spare yeast cake from the Vienna. Just going to let it ferment ambient in the garage. Yeah, not really to style but who cares? :beer: 

Dampf Kraut Steam

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

07-B Amber Hybrid Beer, California Common Ale

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.054
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 25 Max Clr: 36 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.45
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.70
Anticipated EBC: 23.4
Anticipated IBU: 36.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 58.06 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.040 SG 9.94 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.0 8.50 kg. Barrett Burston Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
2.1 0.20 kg. Bairds Amber Malt UK 1.033 133
2.1 0.20 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 5
1.1 0.10 kg. Baird's Pale Chocolate UK 1.033 500
1.5 0.14 kg. Baird's Crystal UK 1.034 145
2.1 0.20 kg. Baird's Dark Crystal UK 1.034 260
1.1 0.10 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 93

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 6.60 28.7 60 min.
30.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 6.60 2.9 10 min.
5.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 5.0 60 min.
20.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2633 Octoberfest


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Pilsen
Profile known for: Pale, Dry, Hoppy Lager

Calcium(Ca): 7.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 3.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 3.2 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 5.8 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 5.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 9.0 ppm

pH: 8.16


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.45
Total Water Qts: 26.45 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 25.03 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc Rest 10 90 66 66 Infuse 73 25.03 2.65


Total Water Qts: 26.45 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 25.03 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 31.33 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


Notes
-----

Dry Hop Columbus addition will be added to the primary fermenter.

Warren -


----------



## Batz (16/6/07)

DJR said:


> AFAIK LCPA is bittered/flavoured with Goldings and Cascade and run through Cascade and Chinook flowers in the hopback. If you wanted to replicate that effect, just chuck in about 10g each of Cascade and Chinook as a dry hop.
> 
> LCBA is bittered/flavoured with Cascade and finished with B Saaz in the hopback.




I don't agree

They use Cascade in their hopback

Batz


----------



## big d (16/6/07)

I well remember those inside spy photos Batz(and i agree with you).
And for the unlearned Jasony had a few posts long long ago on another forum  and the lads from LCPA in a round about way telling him his recipe was pretty spot on.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## tangent (16/6/07)

ME-109 #3

Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
2A-Pilsner-German Pilsner (Pils)

Min OG: 1.044 SG Max OG: 1.050 SG
Min FG: 1.008 SG Max FG: 1.013 SG
Min IBU: 25 IBU Max IBU: 45 IBU
Min Color: 4.1 EBC Max Color: 12.1 EBC


Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.35 l Wort Volume After Boil: 28.22 l
Volume Transferred: 28.22 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 28.22 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 28.22 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.041 SG Expected OG: 1.049 SG
Expected FG: 1.013 SG Apparent Attenuation: 72.7 %
Expected ABV: 4.7 % Expected ABW: 3.7 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 36.9 IBU Expected Color: 10.1 EBC
Mash Efficiency: 70.0 % Approx Color:	
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 10 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	When
German Pilsner Malt 6.00 kg 95.2 % In Mash/Steeped
German Melanoidin Malt 0.30 kg 4.8 % In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	Form	When
German Tettnang 4.7 80 g Bagged Whole Hops 60 Min From End
Czech Saaz 2.2 30 g Bagged Whole Hops 60 Min From End
Czech Saaz 2.2 13 g Bagged Whole Hops 30 Min From End
Czech Saaz 2.2 13 g Bagged Whole Hops At turn off


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When


Yeast
Wyeast Staro Prague


----------



## Brewer_010 (16/6/07)

> And for the unlearned Jasony had a few posts long long ago on another forum and the lads from LCPA in a round about way telling him his recipe was pretty spot on.



...and the recipe was...where?
Cheers :beer:


----------



## neonmeate (16/6/07)

temporarily hanging up the monk's robe to make an APA for a youth orchestra tour...!

boiling away right now:

5kg weyer. vienna
500g carared

20g columbus 75mins
35g willamette 15mins
70g columbus flameout

i like to keep my hop"bills" simple but effective

US56, aiming for 1055, 48IBU, 9 SRM (21L batch)


----------



## browndog (16/6/07)

Batz said:


> I don't agree
> 
> They use Cascade in their hopback
> 
> Batz



That's what I thought Batz, I was surprised to hear about chinook. Can anyone provide a link to Jasony's recipe?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## mobrien (16/6/07)

Tony,

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...pic=970&hl=

The initial recipe is in the first post, through the thread there are a few changed versions.

HTH

M


----------



## T.D. (16/6/07)

I brewed an IPA this morning using all NZ hop flowers. It was a mix of NZ Goldings and NZ Willamette. 135g of flowers in the hopsock - it was struggling! :lol: 

Here is the recipe:

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 17.00 L 
Boil Size: 22.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 16.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 55.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (5.9 EBC) Grain 94.7 % 
0.25 kg Pale Crystal Malt (Bairds) (100.0 EBC) Grain 5.3 % 
15.00 gm Williamette (NZ) [5.90%] (60 min) (Mash Hop) 2.2 IBU 
45.00 gm Williamette (NZ) [5.90%] (60 min) (FWH) 36.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings (NZ) [3.70%] (30 min) 7.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings (NZ) [3.70%] (20 min) 5.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings (NZ) [3.70%] (10 min) 3.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings (NZ) [3.70%] (0 min) - 
30.00 gm Williamette (NZ) [5.90%] (Dry Hop 14 days) - 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.39 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 60 min 


Notes:
------
Mashed at 66deg


----------



## Stuster (16/6/07)

Sorry to hear of your lapse, Brother Neon. May you soon return to the fold.  

Just finished a fairly standard AltSteam. :blink: Best thing to do on a wet day in Sydney.  

Batch Size: 18.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 22.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41.8 IBU

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 87.7 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 7.5 % 
0.15 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
0.04 kg Pale Chocolate (Bairds) (500.0 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
35.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.00%] (60 min) Hops 29.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.00%] (15 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
35.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) Yeast-Ale 


Ended up with lower efficiency than normal for some reason. The only thing that stands out from a standard batch was I was fairly rushed with the sparge and didn't a fairly lackadaisical stir. It really seems to make a bit of a difference - more than 5% less efficiency than normal.


----------



## neonmeate (16/6/07)

TD, tangent and Stuster - looks like some really good brews being made today!
at least in this sort of weather i don't feel guilty using the immersion chiller. 

GO CHILL! no to DMS!


----------



## Screwtop (16/6/07)

A Newky Brown this morning.

4.75 kg Pale Malt 
0.10 kg Carared 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt 
0.10 kg Crystal, Dark 

Two EKG additions 60 and 10 min. All finished at 11:30am.


----------



## bugwan (16/6/07)

Phat APA

Batch Size (L): 23.00
Est. IBU: 115.2
Est. OG: 1.075 Plato: 18.25


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.3 6.70 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 3
4.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
3.3 0.25 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 74
3.3 0.25 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 112

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
75.00 g. Amarillo  Pellet 8.90 84.7 60 min.
22.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 30.5 60 min.
50.00 g. Willamette Pellet 5.00 0.0 0 min.
50.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

Fermentis 1056 Safale US-56

Basically, it's Ross's Ruination APA grain bill, with whatever hops I had available...!

Should be a biggun'! - Estimating around 8.5%ABV


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/6/07)

neonmeate said:


> temporarily hanging up the monk's robe to make an APA for a youth orchestra tour...!
> 
> boiling away right now:
> 
> ...



Hey NM. Opened a pack of Columbus pellets myself today... Geez they'z stinky buggers. Reminded me of Gum Trees. :blink: 

Interesting stuff. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## neonmeate (16/6/07)

speaking of gumtrees, the IPA i had at the wignpen recently served through a randall of victorian superpride tasted like a koala's favourite beer...
i dunno i think columbus smells more like oranges growing on pinetrees personally. great aroma considering the AA level.


----------



## Justin T (16/6/07)

Planning an English Old Ale. Still a bit unsure as to a receipe. Any suggestions?


----------



## Punter (16/6/07)

I knew we would have a slow day at work today, so killed two birds
with one stone and got paid to brew a Kolsch :beerbang: B) 
My first try at this style, so heres hoping its ok.
Sorry about the crappy camera phone pics.

Mashing







boiling






trub






done and all cubed up, 
a VERY pleasent day at work! :super: 







Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.87 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 7.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.92 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Aus (3.5 EBC) Grain 85.4 % 
0.44 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 9.6 % 
0.23 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
40.50 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 20.9 IBU 
16.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Ale/Kolsch (White Labs #WLP029) Yeast-Ale


----------



## stillscottish (16/6/07)

7.5Kg sugar   


Campbell


----------



## glennheinzel (16/6/07)

Bohemian like you (gotta love corny names)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

General
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Category: Pilsner
Subcategory: Bohemian Pilsener
Recipe Type: Partial Mash
Batch Size: 20 liters
Volume Boiled: 7 liters
Mash Efficiency: 72 %
Total Grain/Extract: 3.45 kg.
Total Hops: 60.0 g.
Calories (12 fl. oz.): 195.7

Ingredients
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
.35 kg. German Vienna
.7 kg. Australian Pale Malt
.7 kg. Australian Pilsner
1.7 kg. Dry Light Extract
25 g. Sticklebract (Pellets, 12 %AA) boiled 60 minutes.
20 g. Saaz (Pellets, 4 %AA) boiled 25 minutes.
10 g. Saaz (Pellets, 4 %AA) boiled 5 minutes.
5 g. Saaz (Pellets, 4 %AA) boiled 1 minutes.
Yeast: saflager W-34/70 

Notes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Vital Statistics
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original Gravity: 1.050
Terminal Gravity: 1.014
Color: 3.81 SRM
Bitterness: 37.4 IBU
Alcohol (%volume): 4.6 %


----------



## kirem (16/6/07)

40L of triple

11kg of hoerpfner pils
approx 2.7kg of sugar into kettle

shit load of tettnanger and saaz to 40IBU

some more saaz and tettnanger at 10mins

shit its a BIG beer and I have drank a good amount of other stuff - sorry about the typing

ITs been a good night!


----------



## sam (17/6/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey NM. Opened a pack of Columbus pellets myself today... Geez they'z stinky buggers. Reminded me of Gum Trees. :blink:
> 
> Interesting stuff. :beerbang:
> 
> Warren -





neonmeate said:


> i dunno i think columbus smells more like oranges growing on pinetrees personally. great aroma considering the AA level.



Columbus has quickly become my favourite hop over here. It's good to see Craftbrewer is stocking it now, I was worried about how I was going to get it when back in Aus.

There's an IPA I've been drinking a bit, Anderson Valley IPA, which is built around Columbus, and is Bahl Hornin' (Bootling for good drinking).

Didn't really notice the gum trees though (but then again, I'm sniffing flowers, not pellets).

sam

edit for wazza


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/6/07)

Sorry guys should have been more specific. The raw pellets smelled like gum trees. I'm picking the finished beer will translate to something entirely different. If it doesn't I'll feed it to some Koalas. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## goatherder (17/6/07)

Just about to mash in a Flanders Red. Recipe pinched from the Jamil show.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.33 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 26.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.15 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 38.0 % 
1.76 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 31.0 % 
1.17 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 20.7 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.4 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 3.4 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 3.4 % 
30.00 gm Williamette [5.50%] (60 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
0.92 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs Roselare Belgian Blend (Wyeast Labs #3763)Yeast-Ale


----------



## beers (17/6/07)

browndog said:


> That's what I thought Batz, I was surprised to hear about chinook. Can anyone provide a link to Jasony's recipe?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



https://www.grumpys.com.au/read.php3?id=18600


----------



## fixa (17/6/07)

Going to have my first brew day in ages tommorow. Brewing an All munich APA, then a porter. need to get the stocks back up as i've been busy. Been a little dissapointed with the experiments i've done lately, getting back to beers i know i love.


----------



## Ross (17/6/07)

Ross said:


> I believe LCPA is finished with Chinook & Cascade....Kai??
> 
> Cheers Ross



Well the link to Grumpy's forum suggests I was right, unless we were given a bum steer  
BTW, this is where I got my original info from...

"Name: Little Creatures Brewery
Date: 27-08-04 10:34

We use cascades and goldings in the kettle and whole hop flowers (which is the hard part), in our hopback. IBU is 35ish. Quantities and the rest are under lock and key. Have fun,. "

"Name: Little Creatures Brewery
Date: 30-08-04 10:59

No chinook in the boil, only in whole hop flower form in the hop back. Cascade whole hop flowers along with it. You wont find either of the strains that we use here in Australia as we bring them in specifically for our own use. They do come from Portland Oregan and they are vacume sealed and stay in a customs controlled quarantine on site in the brewery. Even if anyone could get somone to send them some from ther US customs would be right on to it. Even after we have used them the go into special bins and customs comes and takes them away for disposal."

Edit: The extract was taken from Beers link - I tried to find it & failed - Good work Beers...

Cheers Ross


----------



## mobrien (17/6/07)

Thats really good info Ross! Thanks for sharing

M


----------



## johnno (17/6/07)

mobrien said:


> Thats really good info Ross! Thanks for sharing
> 
> M




Yes.

Considering some people that work there try to make out like it some really big secret and will not talk about it.


----------



## Duff (17/6/07)

Ross said:


> No chinook in the boil, only in whole hop flower form in the hop back. Cascade whole hop flowers along with it.



What proportions would you guess? 50/50? 75 Cascade/25 Chinook?


----------



## Stuster (17/6/07)

A very good weekend. Brewed again today.  

This time it was an American Brown. A good way to use up some bits and pieces and make a good old US style kitchen sink recipe.  


Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 39.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.2 IBU

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 74.1 % 
0.30 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 7.4 % 
0.20 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 4.9 % 
0.15 kg Brown Malt (200.0 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
0.15 kg Crystal wheat (158.0 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
0.15 kg Pale Chocolate (500.0 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
0.10 kg Crystal malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.5 % 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.00%] (50 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [4.20%] (50 min) Hops 12.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [7.00%] (15 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo [7.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
2.00 gm Baking Soda (NaHCO3) (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Calcium Carbonate (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Pacman (Wyeast Labs #1767) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Ross (17/6/07)

Duff said:


> What proportions would you guess? 50/50? 75 Cascade/25 Chinook?



Hi Duff,

Not having tried to replicate it yet, I've not really got any experience to draw from. But as a pure dry hop, I reckon 50/50 wouldn't be a bad place to start. I'd be bittering with EKG, cascade late, & then dry hopping with the 50/50 combo....On my to do list.

cheers Ross


----------



## lucas (17/6/07)

HLT is full of filtered water, timer set, grains are crushed. I'm all set to brew tomorrow. 

Recipe: yet another apa
Brewer: lucas
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.22 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 15.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 80.7 % 
0.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 8.1 % 
0.25 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 4.0 % 
0.25 kg Pale Crystal (110.0 EBC) Grain 4.0 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.2 % 
15.00 gm Simcoe [11.90%] (15 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [9.40%] (15 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [9.40%] (15 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [11.90%] (5 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [9.40%] (5 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [9.40%] (5 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [9.40%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Centennial [9.40%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Simcoe [11.90%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 

please critique.


----------



## Jye (17/6/07)

lucas said:


> 15.00 gm Simcoe [11.90%] (15 min) Hops 9.4 IBU
> 15.00 gm Amarillo [9.40%] (15 min) Hops 7.5 IBU
> 15.00 gm Centennial [9.40%] (15 min) Hops 7.5 IBU
> 15.00 gm Simcoe [11.90%] (5 min) Hops 3.8 IBU
> ...



Looks good Lucas and is incredible similar to my latest apa hop schedule :lol: I have a few odd amount due to finishing up some packets.

24.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (20 min) Hops 19.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (20 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (5 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (5 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
18.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -


----------



## jimmyjack (17/6/07)

Another variation on good ol Ross's Nelson Summer Ale. 


4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 81.6 % 
0.45 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 9.2 % 
0.30 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 6.1 % 
0.15 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 3.1 % 

20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (20 min) Hops 17.6 IBU 
40.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (5 min) Hops 11.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (10 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
50.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (1 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (1 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 

1.00 tbsp 5.2 Buffer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.16 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.16 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 

1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) Yeast-Ale 

Cheers JJ


----------



## Kai (17/6/07)

johnno said:


> Yes.
> 
> Considering some people that work there try to make out like it some really big secret and will not talk about it.




I just enjoy not telling you, johnno.


----------



## lucas (17/6/07)

Jye said:


> Looks good Lucas and is incredible similar to my latest apa hop schedule :lol: I have a few odd amount due to finishing up some packets.


lets hope they both turn out great then!


----------



## Jye (17/6/07)

lucas said:


> lets hope they both turn out great then!



It did... Mmmmm yummers :chug:


----------



## johnno (17/6/07)

Kai said:


> I just enjoy not telling you, johnno.




Yeah good on you.

Hope you are full of your own importance.


----------



## kook (18/6/07)

Well yesterday Insight joined me and we brewed a partigyle batch. Things started going wrong pretty quickly. First of all I slept in, so the grain didn't get crushed till mid morning. We doughed in about 10:30, temp stabilised to only 62. The liquor/grist ratio was already 3/1, so decided to take out a decotion to raise the mash temp.

That went reasonably well, apart from the burner on my bbq blowing out and us stirring the pot wondering why the temp wasn't rising at all. Once we got the flame back on we had the decoction portion boiling and dumped it back in the tun. Still only 64.5 though. Added 2L of boiling water which eventually got us to 66. Left it for a while and ran off the first brew, what was supposed to be a dubbel.

At this point though, I neglected to take a gravity reading, and just dumped the sugar in and started the boil. Took a reading at that point and it turned out at 1.080  . I was expecting about 1.060, so I was a bit suprised. Rather than dilute the batch, we decided to just up the bittering hops and ride with it. The post boil OG ended up 1.112! Should be an interesting Belgian Dark Strong rather than a dubbel!

After that we started running off the "Pale Ale" that I had planned. Well due to my miscalculations with colour, and the fact we decocted, the "Pale Ale" was looking pretty damn amber! That batch ended up pretty much on gravity, only 2 points higher (1.050 rather than 1.048).

I still have no idea how I ended up with such a high OG on the first batch, I must have screwed up when I was weighing out the base malt and added an extra kilo or two?....


----------



## bindi (18/6/07)

Have not post on this site for months but still brewing  .
This weeks effort, an easy one and not too big, a strong boil for only 30min, that's right, only 30min.
I may change the yeast to a Yanky one.

4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 67.1 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 16.8 % 
0.32 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (25.0 SRM) Grain 5.4 % 
0.12 kg Wheat Malt [Powells] (1.5 SRM) Grain 2.0 % 
0.10 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 1.7 % 
60.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 29.8 IBU 
27.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (30 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 18.7 IBU 
4.00 gm Chinook [12.00%] (30 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 3.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Liberty [3.60%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.35 kg Sugar, Raw (3.0 SRM) Sugar 5.9 % 
0.07 kg Honey (1.0 SRM) Sugar 1.2 % 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.068 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.068 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.018 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.8 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.5 % [done this in the past and it came in at 6.5%]
Bitterness: 52.4 IBU Calories: 653 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.7 SRM Color: Color


----------



## Screwtop (18/6/07)

Hadn't seen Bindi on the board for months, so called in to see him yesterday, as above he's still brewing, had a fantastic LCPA clone on tap and as usual a great Belgian which wiped me out within the hour. Bit of a surprise to find he's made some light beers of late, all under 10% ABV


----------



## T.D. (18/6/07)

Duff said:


> What proportions would you guess? 50/50? 75 Cascade/25 Chinook?



Any experience I have had with chinook is that its VERY easy to over-do. I have never dry hopped with chinook though, only used it late, but if dry hopping is similar in any way I would say 50/50 would be WAY too much chinook. I'd go 75/25 Cascade/Chinook at the very most. When I used it I had 10g @ 15mins and 10g @ flamout in a 25L batch and it really came through. It wasn't undrinkable but it dominated, and gave the beer a real bite. I think that bite is a key attribute of LCPA but in my version there was too much of it. If I was going to brew a LCPA clone now I would only use one 1/2g/L addition of chinook, probably late in the boil. I reckon that'd be enough.


----------



## bonj (18/6/07)

Hmmm..... I used 45g Chinook at 5 minutes. Tasted pretty good to me.


----------



## Batz (18/6/07)

I really do not like Chinook ,on more that one brew I have been convinced to use it and regretted it.
An APA does not need this hop. h34r: 

Ok,
Thinking of brewing a couple of pils now and put them away temperture controled for 4-6 months.

Ha.....brave statement from the Cave :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Kingy (20/6/07)

Recipe: Boheme
Brewer: KINGY
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 40.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 8.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 44.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.2 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.20 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 83.2 % 
0.60 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 11.9 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
80.00 gm Tettnang [4.20%] (45 min) Hops 41.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Tettnang [4.20%] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs My Yeast Culture (KIngys Lab #s-23 ) [CYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 5.05 kg
----------------------------


----------



## Kingy (21/6/07)

Another day off work so its brew time again  

dont laugh at this one,its for my old mans bday.

Recipe: Tooheys Blue/Gold Bitter
Brewer: KINGY
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dads Style
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 40.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.036 SG
Estimated Color: 5.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 83.3 % 
0.40 kg caramalt (5.9 EBC) Grain 11.1 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.6 % 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.40%] (45 min) Hops 18.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Tettnang [4.20%] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 3.60 kg
----------------------------



cheers kingy


----------



## Bobby (21/6/07)

About to mash in a Dry Irish Stout. Finished exams yesterday so i have a week of brewing ahead of me before I start an internship.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (21/6/07)

Made these two on the long weekend

APA # 3

Batch Size (L): 27.00 Wort Size (L): 27.00
Total Grain (Kg): 5.28
Anticipated OG: 1.045
Anticipated IBU: 37.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.044
Actual FG: 1.009

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
84.4 4.46 kg. JW Export Pilsner Australia 1.038
5.6 0.29 kg. Crystal Pale America 1.002
5.6 0.29 kg. JW Malted Wheat Australia 1.003
2.2 0.12 kg. Melanoidin Malt 1.001
2.2 0.12 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.001
1/2 tablet Whirlfloc

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
14.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 13.4 60 min.
17.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 11.3 25 min.
17.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 8.1 15 min.
17.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 4.4 7 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 0.0 Into Cube

Yeast
US-56

===================================================

German Wheat

Batch Size (L): 27.00 Wort Size (L): 27.00
Total Grain (Kg): 5.52
Anticipated OG: 1.048
Anticipated IBU: 19.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.047
Actual FG: 1.009

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
57.4 3.17 kg. JW Malted Wheat Australia 1.028
34.0 1.88 kg. JW Export Pilsner Australia 1.016
4.3 0.23 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.002
4.3 0.23 kg. Melanoidin Malt 1.002
1/2 tablet Whirlfloc

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Hallertau Pellet 3.70 9.8 60 min.
25.00 g. Hallertau Pellet 3.70 6.8 25 min.
25.00 g. Hallertau Pellet 3.70 2.6 7 min.

Yeast
-----
Wheat K-97

Cheers


----------



## therook (22/6/07)

A copy of T.D's Amber Ale 2, his first version was fabulous and this is suppose to be better

Recipe: Squire Amber
Brewer: Tim Davis
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) Quite similar to JS Amber. The Amber malt is a key ingredient to the style.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Boil Size: 30.80 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 23.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU
4.00 kg Joe White Traditional Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 73.1 %
0.50 kg Joe White Munich, Light (17.7 EBC) Grain 9.1 %
0.25 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.6 %
0.20 kg Joe White Caramalt (49.3 EBC) Grain 3.7 %
0.20 kg Joe White Crystal (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.7 %
0.20 kg Joe White Dark Crystal Malt (250.0 EBC) Grain 3.7 %
0.12 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 2.2 %
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.90%] (60 min) Hops 24.2 IBU
14.00 gm Williamette [6.00%] (10 min) Hops 3.0 IBU
14.00 gm Williamette [6.00%] (10 min) (Aroma Hop-SHops -
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 5.47 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time
Mash In Add 14.27 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min



Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/6/07)

Looks good Rook.

Tried T.D.'s bitter the other day. If it's anything like that you'll be laughing. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## bugwan (23/6/07)

I racked my Rainy Day APA to secondary today. It's an Amarillo version of Ross's Ruination recipe. The yeast attenuated to the buggery, so I have a 9 percenter on my hands. I got a buzz behind the eyes just tasting the hydrometer sample!

The alcohol is a bit forward just yet, but that should be tempered with 50g of Amarillo in secondary and some rest time. At 115 94 IBU, it's my biggest beer yet.

This one will need to go in small bottles!


----------



## barls (23/6/07)

how about a blackberry cyser to go with my raspberry one thats been going for almost 2 months


----------



## T.D. (24/6/07)

I brewed the below recipe yesterday. Its a Californian Common done with Aussie Cluster hops. I figured this would be a good style to try these hops after I read that the original Cali Commons in America were done with cluster. I brewed with a mate and we both couldn't believe how fruity the smell of the cluster was out of the packet! They were in a similar vein to Amarillo or Cascade! Maybe not quite as intense but in the same ballpark. Has anybody used these hops before? What sort of flavours did you get in the final beer?

Aussie hops always seem to get a bad wrap, but I must say I have tried Aussie Hallertau, cascade and now cluster and none have disappointed me at all (although I haven't tried the final product done with cluster yet!). They seem a little less "potent" than the imported varieties, but if you're after subtle hopping I reckon they are pretty good! :beerbang: 


Style: California Common Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 19.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.25 kg Joe White Traditional Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 92.9 % 
0.30 kg Joe White Crystal (141.8 EBC) Grain 5.3 % 
0.10 kg Joe White Dark Crystal (216.7 EBC) Grain 1.8 % 
50.00 gm Cluster [5.70%] (60 min) Hops 27.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Cluster [5.70%] (20 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Cluster [5.70%] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafLager West European Lager (DCL Yeast #SYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.65 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.73 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 60 min


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/6/07)

T.D. said:


> I brewed with a mate and we both couldn't believe how fruity the smell of the cluster was out of the packet! They were in a similar vein to Amarillo or Cascade! Maybe not quite as intense but in the same ballpark. Has anybody used these hops before? What sort of flavours did you get in the final beer?



:beerbang: Looks the goods T.D. Should be an interesting drop.

BTW the "mate" (if it's the one I'm thiking of) didn't scrounge too much of your beer did he? :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (24/6/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Looks the goods T.D. Should be an interesting drop.
> 
> BTW the "mate" (if it's the one I'm thiking of) didn't scrounge too much of your beer did he? :lol:
> 
> Warren -



Yeah will be interesting to see if the aromas of the raw hops come through in the finished product. If they do I will be stoked! :beerbang: 

Oh yeah, the "mate" was pretty well behaved by his standards - only had two glasses of dark mild. I think it was a stroke of genious deciding to brew in the morning...  Although I think the hop trub in suspension also may have had something to do with it... :lol:


----------



## KoNG (24/6/07)

nah... it just tasted shit.!


----------



## Jye (24/6/07)

Here is tomorrow mornings brew.

*DC - Bourbon Vanilla Imperial Porter*

Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.25 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 61.8 % 
1.20 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 14.1 % 
0.70 kg Brown Malt (55.0 SRM) Grain 8.2 % 
0.60 kg Chocolate Malt - 350L (Thomas Fawcett) (450.0 SRM) Grain 7.1 % 
0.50 kg Crystal Malt Dark- 120L (Thomas Fawcett) (132.0 SRM) Grain 5.9 % 
0.25 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 2.9 % 

30.00 gm Warrior [14.80%] (60 min) Hops 38.7 IBU 

2 tsp Vanilla extract
300.00 ml Bourbon

1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.085 SG (1.060-1.090 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.020 SG (1.016-1.024 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 45.7 SRM (17.0-30.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 38.7 IBU (20.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.6 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 8.5 % (5.5-9.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## T.D. (24/6/07)

KoNG said:


> nah... it just tasted shit.!



:lol: That's a shame given you have a keg of the exact same stuff!!! <_<


----------



## bonj (25/6/07)

Jye said:


> Here is tomorrow mornings brew.
> 
> *DC - Bourbon Vanilla Imperial Porter*
> <snip>
> ...



I'm very interested in your results from this one Jye. Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Duff (25/6/07)

T.D. said:


> Has anybody used these hops before? What sort of flavours did you get in the final beer?



A well known brewery north of the border use Cluster a bit T.D. Big seller up there.

Cheers.


----------



## T.D. (25/6/07)

Duff said:


> A well known brewery north of the border use Cluster a bit T.D. Big seller up there.
> 
> Cheers.



Geez, maybe I should just throw it down the drain now and save myself a sachet of yeast!  :lol: 

Nah, but I highly doubt XXXX use them in any significant quantities. I certainly can't taste any hops in the stuff! I was more wondering if any home brewers have made something a bit more "hoppy" with them...

I've also got 6 or 7 cluster hop bines, so wouldn't mind knowing how they'll go (actually that was the initial idea behind grabbing them from Gerard...)


----------



## AndrewQLD (25/6/07)

T.D. said:


> Geez, maybe I should just throw it down the drain now and save myself a sachet of yeast!  :lol:
> 
> Nah, but I highly doubt XXXX use them in any significant quantities. I certainly can't taste any hops in the stuff! I was more wondering if any home brewers have made something a bit more "hoppy" with them...
> 
> I've also got 6 or 7 cluster hop bines, so wouldn't mind knowing how they'll go (actually that was the initial idea behind grabbing them from Gerard...)



TD I use Clusters as a flavor hop in my Aussie Ale, 30g with 15 minutes to go, I like these hops very much but the flavor/aroma is a little hard to describe, not earthy, more fruity and quite sharp. The make a very refreshing brew.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## T.D. (25/6/07)

Great, thanks Andrew. Sounds pretty good! :chug:


----------



## Lukes (25/6/07)

T.D. said:


> I brewed the below recipe yesterday. Its a Californian Common done with Aussie Cluster hops.
> Has anybody used these hops before? What sort of flavours did you get in the final beer?



T.D.
I have them in the backyard and this year did a Floral Bitter / Harvest Ale with the fresh dried cluster cones in the whirlpool and bittered with Nugget from that bulk buy a bit back (yes I still have some in the freezer).

Marris Otter and some English crystal
Nugget to bitter
Cluster @ flame out
Nottingham








The massive amount of late hops made this beer but the late floral arrangment was not over the top and it was still a good session beer.
No comments received like 
"This taste's like XXXX"  

I have never made a steam with them as I don't know the AA% but it should be a good one.

Luke


----------



## hoppydog (25/6/07)

Where can you get Sauvin and Sticklebract hops? I have been looking for these but so far no luck.

mmm.... Hops


----------



## Stuster (25/6/07)

Hoppydog, you'll find it at Craftbrewer (and Grain and Grape??). Links at the top. You might also be able to get them direct from NZ hops.

Not brewing, but just toasting some oats for a bitter, inspired by Warren's bitter.


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/6/07)

You'll like 'em Stuster. I just bung them in the oven at 180 degrees, turned them regularly until they turned brown. If they take too long I just ramp the oven up to around 220 degrees.

I used around 3%. Oh and they were the instant ones.  

Warren -


----------



## Steve (25/6/07)

Good to see Cluster getting some good plugs. It got a hammering when I was thinking of doing a Cluster Bomb IPA and asked for comments. I didnt end up doing it...but now I will...as I have a kilo of it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## T.D. (25/6/07)

Sounds interesting Steve. What recipe have you got in mind?


----------



## Steve (25/6/07)

i'll have a look at home tonight TD....it got filed. Im sure it was from the recipe section on here...cant remember which one now.
Cheers
Steve

Did a search....BrownDog came up with this one for me that I may give a whirl:

Here is an all Cluster APA that Ross, Jye and others thought was pretty good Steve.

cheers

Browndog

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Browndogs cluster PA
Brewer: Browndog
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: Australian Pale ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.22 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 3.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.75 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 45.8 % 
2.75 kg Pilsner (2 Row) UK (1.0 SRM) Grain 45.8 % 
0.50 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.3 % 
25.00 gm Cluster [6.60%] (60 min) Hops 19.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Cluster [6.60%] (15 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Cluster [6.60%] (10 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Cluster [6.60%] (5 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.63 L of water at 75.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 


Notes:


----------



## bconnery (25/6/07)

I love it when you get those timely posts...

Here's me planning an APA that includes some cluster to use up left overs.

Here's a post that talks about just that!

Now to work out how to combine it with my other purchased hops and away I go...

Planning some sort of combo with Cascade and Amarillo but if necessary I might keep some of the later for something else. 

The combo of pale and pilsner malt is something I was planning too after looking at a few of the recipes around.


----------



## Steve (25/6/07)

bconnery said:


> I love it when you get those timely posts...
> 
> Here's me planning an APA that includes some cluster to use up left overs.
> 
> ...




bc the half pilsner and half pale is very nice....done it a few times in Jayes' Skunk Fart

Cheers
Steve


----------



## T.D. (25/6/07)

Steve said:


> bc the half pilsner and half pale is very nice....done it a few times in Jayes' Skunk Fart
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



Speaking of the 50/50 Ale/Pils base, I think I will be doing this for a future LCPA clone. I find LCPA to be a fairly light-bodied grain bill, but with a bit of an orange colour. I think the 50/50 base with 4-5% crystal would get pretty close to the right profile...


----------



## Steve (25/6/07)

TD

Just saw in your signature you have a Kent Old Brown Ale coming up. Do you have a recipe yet?. My local (work lunch pub) has it on tap...and im very partial to a schooner or two or three

Cheers
Steve


----------



## bonj (26/6/07)

This one's going into the keg today. Followed in a couple of days (when there's an empty keg) by another one with hallertauer for bittering. Tasting pretty good from the sample. These are all-grain number 3 and 4. I tried a decoction on AG03, but botched it (didn't raise the temp by much), so I did a single infusion. And I overshot the mash temp on AG04 (user error)... Ahh well, you live and learn.


```
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com

Recipe: AG03 - Czech Pilsner

Brewer: Bonj

Asst Brewer: 

Style: Bohemian Pilsner

TYPE: All Grain

Taste: (35.0) 



Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 23.00 L	  

Boil Size: 30.79 L

Estimated OG: 1.043 SG

Estimated Color: 8.8 EBC

Estimated IBU: 37.6 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 64.8 %

Boil Time: 90 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount		Item									  Type		 % or IBU	  

4.60 kg	   Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC)			 Grain		94.7 %		

0.26 kg	   Amber Malt (43.3 EBC)					 Grain		5.3 %		 

105.00 gm	 Saaz [2.50%]  (60 min)					Hops		 30.8 IBU	  

30.00 gm	  Saaz [2.50%]  (30 min)					Hops		 6.8 IBU	   

tspn		  Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min)				 Misc					   

1 Pkgs		S-189 Swiss Lager  Yeast-Lager				





Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge

Total Grain Weight: 4.86 kg

----------------------------

Name				Description					   Step Temp	 Step Time	 

Mash In			 Add 12.68 L of water at 72.5 C	63.3 C		75 min
```


----------



## T.D. (26/6/07)

Steve said:


> TD
> 
> Just saw in your signature you have a Kent Old Brown Ale coming up. Do you have a recipe yet?. My local (work lunch pub) has it on tap...and im very partial to a schooner or two or three
> 
> ...



Here is the recipe. Definitely not a clone but more of a "I reckon it'd be in a similar ballpark" kinda brew!! :lol: 

Any comments anyone has would be appreciated! :beer: 


Kent Old Brown

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 17.00 L 
Boil Size: 22.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 21.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.90 kg Joe White Traditional Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 94.5 % 
0.15 kg Joe White Dark Crystal (216.7 EBC) Grain 4.9 % 
0.02 kg Joe White Roasted Malt (1199.7 EBC) Grain 0.7 % 
16.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00%] (60 min) Hops 22.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU


----------



## Doogiechap (26/6/07)

Brewed a Kolsch based on Tony's Recipe with Pistolpatch yesterday. A HERMS/ BIAB comparison. I subbed the IMC Pilsner with Galaxy. Had a win with the yeast. No stock in WA  but Neville at Gryphon Brewing had an out of date Wyeast 2565 which he tossd my way for nicks which fired up nicely in a couple of starters. :super: 
Was a very relaxing day with it running smoothly until I commented on how nicely the day was running then my kettle tap blocked and we had all sorts of fun siphoning out of our respective kettles. :angry: 
All's well that ends well, the two fermenters were happily bubbling away at 18 in my fridge this morning.
Happy days !
Cheers
Doug
PS Pat posted a more comprehensive rundown of the day here


----------



## Adamt (27/6/07)

Just mashed in an Amber Ale.


Pacific Amber Ale

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 14/11/2007 
Style: American Amber Ale Brewer: 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 27.00 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency: 70.3 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 0.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 70.0 % 
1.00 kg Amber Malt (22.0 SRM) Grain 20.0 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 10.0 % 
10.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00%] (60 min) Hops 19.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00%] (20 min) Hops 13.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00%] (2 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.047 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.047 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.009 SG 
Estimated Color: 12.9 SRM (10.0-17.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 39.1 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.6 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.5 % (4.5-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 4.9 % 
Actual Calories: 435 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Mash Tun Weight: 0.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 5.00 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 19.01 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.00 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C 60 min 


Smells lurvely.


----------



## winkle (27/6/07)

Bonj said:


> This one's going into the keg today. Followed in a couple of days (when there's an empty keg) by another one with hallertauer for bittering. Tasting pretty good from the sample. These are all-grain number 3 and 4. I tried a decoction on AG03, but botched it (didn't raise the temp by much), so I did a single infusion. And I overshot the mash temp on AG04 (user error)... Ahh well, you live and learn.



Bonj, it's that time of year alright mate. Pils served with rice.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com

Recipe: Kano Pills
Style: Classic American Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.33 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 6.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.Grain 83.3 % 
0.50 kg Rice, cooked Jasmine (1.0 SRM) Grain 10.4 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 4.2 % 
0.10 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 2.1 % 
22.00 gm Green Bullet [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 21.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (15 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.25 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
yeast DCL S-23 (I think that's whats in the fridge)

Going down either tonight or tomorrow


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/6/07)

Adamt said:


> Just mashed in an Amber Ale.
> Pacific Amber Ale
> 
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 14/11/2007
> ...



That looks mighty fine Adamt, where is the Amber malt from? 20% is quite a bit. But it's your beer.
Pacific Gem is a winner in my mind as well.
What yeast are you going to use?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Adamt (27/6/07)

It's Bairds' Amber Malt. I liked it very much in another dark ale I brewed, but yeah I might have gone a little overboard  Ah well, suck it and see I suppose.

Will be using US-05 as I'm lazy 

It's my first time using Pacific Gem but it smells delish!

Cheers.


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/07)

The temptation's too easy to overuse Baird's Amber... As TDA knows I'm hooked on the stuff. :lol: 

Love it to bits.

Warren -


----------



## matti (29/6/07)

5kgs JWP
.250 crystal
.250 carapils
55C 15min
63C 35.min
67C 20 min
77 strike outand sparge
having a stuck sparge "batchsparging" O' no right now halfway through
got 15l or there about wish me luck kettle boiling 

should be etting close 28 litres bre boil finger crosed 5 litres to go.
Got to fix that braid for next one.


----------



## Peter Wadey (29/6/07)

Well, with a forecast of fine weather here on Sunday (knock on wood) I have a couple of starters of Whitelabs Southern German Lager prepared.
Have recently kegged a Bock & a Vienna, so continuing with the lager theme I'm thinking about a Dunkel and something pale (Pils/ Helles). As usual, nothing finalised at this stage. That'll probably happen late the night before. 

Fickle Pete


----------



## neonmeate (29/6/07)

gotta belgian IPA planned to brew up tomorrow. will be interesting to see how the 530 goes (got some crazy attenuations with it in the past) - might try mashing 69C to limit the alc level. then will pitch a big quad on the cake in two weeks' time

Volume Of Finished Beer: 17.00 l
Expected OG: 1.065 SG
Expected FG: 1.015 SG Apparent Attenuation: 75.5 %
Expected ABV: 6.7 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 50.3 IBU Expected Color: 5.9 SRM
Mash Efficiency: 72.0 % 
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 

Bairds Maris Otter 5.00 kg 100.0 % In Mash/Steeped

Slovenian Styrian Goldings 4.2 42 g Plugs First Wort Hopped
Slovenian Styrian Goldings 4.2 42 g Plugs 60 Min From End
Czech Saaz 3.0 45 g Pelletized Hops At turn off

Yeast
White Labs WLP530-Abbey Ale


----------



## Stuster (29/6/07)

Interesting beer, NM. Very simple recipe. Looks like it'll be very tasty. You going to add brett?  

I'm hoping to get round to a couple of brews this weekend. A porter with mostly German ingredients - altbier yeast, some Munich, Weyermann crystal and chocolate wheat. But then to spoil it I'll add some wheat. And hopefully move across the border for a Biere de Mars.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/6/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> The temptation's too easy to overuse Baird's Amber... As TDA knows I'm hooked on the stuff. :lol:
> 
> Love it to bits.
> 
> Warren -



I didn't know that Warren, honestly! :lol: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/6/07)

Thinking I will be brewing either a Dunkel with 100% Weyermann Dark Munich or a DeKonick Pale clone on Saturday arvo.

Pete, go the Helles, great beer IMHO!

C&B
TDA


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (29/6/07)

This weekends brew (first one for a while!)

4.5kg JW Export Pilsner
40g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh @ 60
40g Saaz @ 15
40g Saaz @ 0
WLP800

Simple, easy and bloody tasty! :super: 

Beers
DK


----------



## BenH (29/6/07)

Will be brewing a German Lager on Saturday morning.... taking advantage of this cold weather! (Still brewing in brew fridge but if I brewed an ale, I'd need to add heat).

Mostly Pilsener malt with a small amount of wheat, Tett/Haller mix for both bittering and aroma, with Bavarian Lager yeast.

edit: doh! no aroma additions with lager, eejit.


----------



## Jye (29/6/07)

Another wheat for me tomorrow morning but this time with 20% rice.

*American Wheat*

Style: American Wheat or Rye Beer 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.80 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 40.0 % 
1.80 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 40.0 % 
0.90 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 20.0 % 

40.00 gm Liberty [4.70%] (60 min) Hops 21.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Liberty [4.70%] (20 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Liberty [4.70%] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
12.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.040-1.055 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 3.4 SRM (3.0-6.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 29.8 IBU (15.0-30.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.6 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % (4.0-5.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## Paul H (29/6/07)

Jye said:


> Another wheat for me tomorrow morning but this time with 20% rice.
> 
> *American Wheat*
> 
> ...



*Where's the Rye, Jye?*


----------



## Jye (29/6/07)

Paul H said:


> *Where's the Rye, Jye?*



Sometimes you just have to branch our and try different malts... like wheat


----------



## Barramundi (29/6/07)

mashing a small (12litre into ferm) all grain amber ale tomorrow morning... some willamette hops perhaps ... have to inspect the freezer to see whats in stock...


----------



## neonmeate (29/6/07)

Stuster said:


> Interesting beer, NM. Very simple recipe. Looks like it'll be very tasty. You going to add brett?



think i will bottle half the batch then let the other half sit on some brett brux, when i bottle the current brett-pils - guess this one will turn out fairly close to an orval type thing if i do that.

i like belgifying existing styles. most styles improve with a bit of extra phenolics... well most.


----------



## bindi (29/6/07)

Something simple [for me] Sunday.

1.064SG finish around 6%

4.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 73.9 % 
0.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 8.2 % 
0.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 8.2 % 
0.09 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 1.5 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 18.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (30 min) Hops 14.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Liberty [4.30%] (15 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 6.1 % 
0.13 kg Sugar, Raw (3.0 SRM) Sugar 2.1 % 
1 Pkgs SafAle US-56 (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale 



I have made this before and was worried I used too much crystal but it was right [for me].

Edit: spelling again!


----------



## lucas (30/6/07)

getting up early to brew a light-ish english hopped ale before i dash off to the vic case swap in the afternoon

Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 21.00 L 

Boil Size: 29.97 L

Estimated OG: 1.034 SG

Estimated Color: 14.4 EBC

Estimated IBU: 26.6 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %

Boil Time: 90 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount Item Type % or IBU 

3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 85.7 % 

0.25 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 7.1 % 

0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (59.1 EBC) Grain 7.1 % 

35.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.70%] (60 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 

20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.70%] (30 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 

15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.70%] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 

20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.70%] (Dry Hop 3 daHops -


----------



## bconnery (30/6/07)

Mixed berry hefeweizen going in today. 



Recipe: Mixed Berry Hefe
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 2.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 13.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 62.5 % 
1.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 37.5 % 
10.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80%] (45 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.50%] (60 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.50%] (15 min) Hops  3.1 IBU 
1300.00 gm Frozen Mixed Berries (Secondary 6.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs Hefeweizen Ale (White Labs #WLP300) [StartYeast-Wheat


----------



## Jye (30/6/07)

This is the mash recirculating... what do you think, light enough? :lol:


----------



## winkle (30/6/07)

TA dah, a Klassic Septic Pills..

4.0kg JW Pils malt
0.5kg jasmine rice
0.2kg Med Crystal malt
0.1kg Carapils

mash @ 66 C for 60min

22gm Green Bullet 60min
15gm Saaz 15min
15gm Saaz 0min

bloody wind almost blew the kettle over yesterday :blink:


----------



## Stuster (30/6/07)

Last minute change of mind, so I'm going to be doing a German porter :blink: and a Nelson Sauvin/Cascade APA. :chug: 

Using up some grains and hops so there are a few odd amounts. Must be time to buy more.  


Recipe: APA
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 13.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.3 IBU

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.25 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 56.3 % 
1.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 37.5 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 6.3 % 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.90%] (60 min) Hops 29.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [4.20%] (15 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [4.20%] (10 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [4.20%] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.90%] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.90%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
2.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728) Yeast-Ale 



Recipe: German Porter
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 54.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 48.7 IBU

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 50.2 % 
1.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 20.9 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 16.7 % 
0.23 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
0.10 kg Black Malt (Hoepfner) (1182.0 EBC) Grain 1.7 % 
52.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.00%] (60 min) Hops 29.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Northdown [7.20%] (60 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Northdown [7.20%] (15 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.00%] (15 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Baking Soda (NaHCO3) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Carbonate (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) Yeast-Ale


----------



## oldbugman (30/6/07)

HSSS, He Saaz She Saaz

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 48.00 Wort Size (L): 48.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.60
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.64
Anticipated SRM: 5.2
Anticipated IBU: 41.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 70 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
4.7 0.50 kg. Carapils Germany 1.033 2
90.6 9.60 kg. Pilsener Germany 1.038 2
4.7 0.50 kg. Melanoidin Malt Germany 1.033 30

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
85.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 19.8 60 min.
85.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 15.1 40 min.
85.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.50 6.7 20 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP802 Czech Budejovice Lager



Going to cube it into 3x 16L cubes. when fermented dilution is possible.


----------



## Stuster (30/6/07)

Sure you got enough Saaz there, Luke.  

Looks very tasty. Probably best not to lager it though.


----------



## oldbugman (30/6/07)

FCD

Filter chill drink


----------



## hughman666 (30/6/07)

weizen

3kg JW wheat
2.75kg JW exp pils

mashed @ 66c - 67c (80 mins)

90 min boil

10g Hallertau (NZ) @ 60 mins
10g Hallertau (NZ) @ 10 mins

Wyeast 3068

will ferment at 22c

an easy drinking weizen that's easy to brew


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/6/07)

Dunkel has been brewed, I added the Carafa 2 at the sparge.

Stalag 13 Dunkel 
Munich Dunkel 


Type: All Grain
Date: 30/06/2007 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.75 kg Weyermann Munich II (23.6 EBC) Grain 99.0 % 
0.06 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II (1099.3 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.50%] (60 min) Hops 24.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs European Lager II (Wyeast Labs #2247) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.056 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.5 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.0 % 
Bitterness: 24.7 IBU 
Est Color: 35.1 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Tyred (30/6/07)

Bastard Lager

Cascade Imperial Voyage Pale Ale Kit
Amber Dry Malt Extract - 500g
Coopers Brew Enhancer 2 - 1kg

Crystal Malt (pale) - 100g
Chocolate Malt - 50g

Tettang - 20g @ 20 min
- 5 g @ 5 min
Saaz - 5 g @ 5 min
Saflager 34/70 (x 2)

Ferment @ 12C


----------



## lucas (1/7/07)

2 batches in 2 days, it's been a busy weekend

the second one was my first crack at a pilsner

Recipe: pilsner
Brewer: lucas
Style: Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.76 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 6.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 71.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 95.2 % 
0.25 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.8 % 
15.00 gm Warrior [15.10%] (60 min) Hops 23.5 IBU 
13.00 gm Saaz [2.20%] (20 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
13.00 gm Saaz [2.20%] (15 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
13.00 gm Saaz [2.20%] (10 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
13.00 gm Saaz [2.20%] (5 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 
26.00 gm Saaz [2.20%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -


----------



## hughman666 (1/7/07)

lucas said:


> 2 batches in 2 days, it's been a busy weekend
> 
> the second one was my first crack at a pilsner
> 
> ...




what yeast are you using for this, and what temp are you aiming to ferment at?


----------



## lucas (1/7/07)

hughman666 said:


> what yeast are you using for this, and what temp are you aiming to ferment at?


I'm glad you asked. I could have sworn I'd bought a packet of swiss lager yeast (s-189) a while back from craftbrewer, but when I went to the fridge to check the name it wasnt there. lucky it's a nochill so it can sit in the cube while I order some yeast.

as for temps, I'm not sure. I guess I'll set the controller to 10-11 degrees?


----------



## big d (1/7/07)

BUDVAR

Now to get back to the shed and finish it.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Peter Wadey (1/7/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Thinking I will be brewing either a Dunkel with 100% Weyermann Dark Munich or a DeKonick Pale clone on Saturday arvo.
> 
> Pete, go the Helles, great beer IMHO!
> 
> ...



G'day TDA,
Good to see somebody got to mash this weekend.
Unfortunately dad's yeast was not the only thing incubating in our household this week.
Both kids & their mum came down with a shocking bug late week, so no mashing this w/end gone. :-(

Did a Helles back in '03 that won colour at State & National level. Haven't brewed one since, though.
Become too fond of the hop plant, see  Might be time for a 'correction'.

Rgds,
Pete
(ihe unwilling incubator)

Der, I should make a Doppelbock!


----------



## mika (1/7/07)

Has anyone had issues with the JW Wheat Malt ?
I'm getting an almost raw wheat taste whenever I use JW Wheat Malt. Was going to speak Weyermann for the next batch and see if it's any different.


----------



## hockadays (2/7/07)

OldBugman said:


> HSSS, He Saaz She Saaz
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> ...



Hey Bugman,

What sort of flavour do you find the melanoidin malt gives. Is it that distinctive malty note that say bitburger has?

B)


----------



## oldbugman (2/7/07)

hockadays said:


> Hey Bugwan,
> 
> What sort of flavour do you find the melanoidin malt gives. Is it that distinctive malty note that say bitburger has?
> 
> B)




I wish.

Will have to wait and see unfortunately. The only times I have used the melanoidin is in conjunction with loads of other malty grains, caraaroma, munich II etc..


----------



## DJR (2/7/07)

hockadays said:


> Hey Bugwan,
> 
> What sort of flavour do you find the melanoidin malt gives. Is it that distinctive malty note that say bitburger has?
> 
> B)



Bitburger has a malty note? First i heard of that theory :lol: 

Tastes more like lots of calcium chloride to me (Pilsner Urquell is suffering the same fate)

Get some calcium chloride, dissolve a quarter of a gram or so in a shot glass and add it slowly to a beer... tada, chloride pseudo-malt flavour


----------



## oldbugman (2/7/07)

DJR said:


> Get some calcium chloride, dissolve a quarter of a gram or so in a shot glass and add it slowly to a beer... tada, chloride pseudo-malt flavour




Wow, could this be the new dry hopping into kegs?

:chug: :chug:


----------



## hockadays (2/7/07)

interesting, 

I've read that melanoidin gives the flavours produced from decotion.


----------



## DJR (2/7/07)

Sorta, melanoidin is OK but i think decoction produces a more rounded maltiness, melanoidin is a distinctive taste that doesn't go well in everything, but you can balance it with a bit of munich/vienna or light caramel malt anyway. Almost all my beers get at least 100g of melanoidin just to add some background malt character, i like it.

CaCl is a big brewer's trick, it seems most commercial lagers have bucketloads of it much to their detriment.


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/7/07)

DJR said:


> Bitburger has a malty note? First i heard of that theory :lol:
> 
> Tastes more like lots of calcium chloride to me (Pilsner Urquell is suffering the same fate)
> 
> Get some calcium chloride, dissolve a quarter of a gram or so in a shot glass and add it slowly to a beer... tada, chloride pseudo-malt flavour



Not 100% certain but I'm pretty sure German Breweries aren't allowed to use it (Bitburger). Doesn't calcium chloride run counter to the Reinheitsgebot ??? 

I might be wrong. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## DJR (2/7/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Not 100% certain but I'm pretty sure German Breweries aren't allowed to use it (Bitburger). Doesn't calcium chloride run counter to the Reinheitsgebot ???
> 
> I might be wrong. :unsure:
> 
> Warren -



No i think you're right. No CaCl additions allowed in "bier nach dem Reinheitsgebot". Some other culprit or a high chloride water supply i guess.

I am starting to taste it in Urquell though.


----------



## therook (6/7/07)

Having a go at my first Pilsner :beerbang: 



Brew Type: All Grain Date: 07/07/2007 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils) Brewer: Rook 
Batch Size: 27.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 34.30 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 95.7 % 
0.15 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2.6 % 
0.10 kg Carapils (3.0 EBC) Grain 1.7 % 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.30%] (90 min) Hops 23.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Pearle [6.30%] (15 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer [4.60%] (10 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer [4.60%] (5 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.047 SG (1.044-1.050 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) 
Estimated Color: 6.2 EBC (3.9-9.9 EBC) Color
Bitterness: 32.3 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.5 % (4.4-5.2 %) 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out Mash Tun Weight: 4.00 kg 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.37 L of water at 74.5 C 66.0 C 90 min 


What do you think??

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/7/07)

:beerbang: Lookin' good Rook.

Warren -


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (6/7/07)

Just brewed an American Pale Ale with ReVox this weekend. It's lookin' good!!!


----------



## therook (6/7/07)

therook said:


> Having a go at my first Pilsner :beerbang:
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 07/07/2007
> Style: German Pilsner (Pils) Brewer: Rook
> Batch Size: 27.00 L Assistant Brewer:
> ...




Quick question.

I'm on Tank Water so will i get away with not adding any salts or should i add some?

Rook


----------



## DJR (6/7/07)

therook said:


> Quick question.
> 
> I'm on Tank Water so will i get away with not adding any salts or should i add some?
> 
> Rook



I'd add a pinch of CaCl if you can get it, G&G should stock it. About 2 or 3g should be enough for the amylase to get chomping and for yeast health.

Melbourne water is pretty damn close to Plzen water though so maybe you should just use tap water (use a bit of metabisulfite or campden to dechlorinate but)


----------



## therook (6/7/07)

DJR said:


> I'd add a pinch of CaCl if you can get it, G&G should stock it. About 2 or 3g should be enough for the amylase to get chomping and for yeast health.
> 
> Melbourne water is pretty damn close to Plzen water though so maybe you should just use tap water (use a bit of metabisulfite or campden to dechlorinate but)




I have some of that DJR, as for getting some melbourne water, its an Hours drive for me to get some.

Rook


----------



## Steve (6/7/07)

rook - you'll be fine with just one pack of S189.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## DJR (6/7/07)

therook said:


> I have some of that DJR, as for getting some melbourne water, its an Hours drive for me to get some.
> 
> Rook



Ahh ignore me then. If it was only an hours drive for me i'd be going and filling up whatever can possibly take it , much cheaper than distilled water :lol: . Mind you Sydney water isn't that bad either, just needs a bit of acidification and zinc.

Just add 2 or 3 g of the CaCl and you'll be fine. A gram of epsom salt (Mg sulphate) for magnesium if you've got it. Some zinc added to the fermenter would help the yeast as well, half a Natures Own Chelated Zinc that i use adds the right level (~0.5mg/L) in 23L.


----------



## Doc (6/7/07)

Tomorrow will be my first Marzen in about 4 years. 
Inspired by Gordon Biersch Marzen that I had in San Fran last week.

Doc

*Doc's GB Marzen*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

09-A German Amber Lager, Oktoberfest/Maerzen

Min OG: 1.050 Max OG: 1.064
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 17 Max Clr: 36 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.45
Anticipated OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.74
Anticipated EBC: 31.6
Anticipated IBU: 25.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 47.06 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.047 SG 11.76 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
65.0 6.15 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
25.0 2.36 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 26
10.0 0.95 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 167

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
47.00 g. Hallertauer Pellet 4.20 15.8 60 min.
47.00 g. Hallertauer Pellet 4.20 8.0 30 min.
24.00 g. Hallertauer Pellet 4.20 1.6 10 min.


Yeast
-----
One with S-189 and the other with WLP920


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 9.45
Water Qts: 18.04 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 17.07 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 1.81 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 79 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 23.38 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.



Notes
-----

2 x No Chill. 1.065 for dilution with 3 litres to 1.056


----------



## goatherder (6/7/07)

Doc said:


> Tomorrow will be my first Marzen in about 4 years.
> Inspired by Gordon Biersch Marzen that I had in San Fran last week.
> 
> Doc




That's an awful lot of crystal Doc. Was the GB beer you had heavy on the crystal?


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/7/07)

I will try and brew an Irish Dry Stout this weekend, between painting a bedroom, mowing the lawn and a 50th birthday party :blink: 
Here's the recipe.

Recipe: Dry Stout
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dry Stout (Irish)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (44.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 19.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.74 L
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 42.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 42.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pilsner Malt Powells (1.5 SRM) Grain 51.85 % 
0.91 kg Barley, Flaked (1.7 SRM) Grain 23.52 % 
0.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) 12.96 % 
0.45 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (660.0 SRM) 11.67 % 
65.00 gm Fuggles [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 42.4 IBU 
0.25 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 3.86 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 10.06 L of water at 79.3 C 68.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 6.43 L of water at 90.0 C 75.6 C 

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Doc (6/7/07)

goatherder said:


> That's an awful lot of crystal Doc. Was the GB beer you had heavy on the crystal?



Hey Goatherder,

Yes it was heavy on the caramel sweetness, without being cloying. Definitely malt driven.
The grist bill I got from the US Brewboard after posting there. 

Ironically the last Marzen I did that got Gold in the Qld Comp was 54% Pale, 37% Munich, 6.6% Carapils, 2.2% Crystal 40 and a smidge of Black Malt.

Doc


----------



## johnno (7/7/07)

Just heating strike water for another house apa.
Using the aussie cascade which are very average. But good for house ales  


Type: All Grain
Date: 7/07/2007 
Batch Size: 28.00 L
Brewer: 
Boil Size: 35.57 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 87.0 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 8.7 % 
0.25 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 4.3 % 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) Hops 14.0 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (45 min) Hops 12.9 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (30 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
0.25 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.6 % 
Bitterness: 47.5 IBU 


cheers
johnno


----------



## glennheinzel (7/7/07)

ESB Partial Mash. Recipe taken from clone brews, but then tinkered slightly. IBU's, SRM's, Gravity readings etc are all within ballpark for an ESB, although I had to substitute 55 Crystal Malt for a slightly smaller amount of Dark Crystal Malt. What do you think?


Category: English Pale Ale
Subcategory: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
Recipe Type: Extract
Batch Size: 20 liters
Volume Boiled: 7 liters
Mash Efficiency: 72 %
Total Grain/Extract: 3.40 kg.
Total Hops: 68.0 g.
Calories (12 fl. oz.): 217.9

Ingredients
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
.5 kg. Australian Pale Malt
.3 kg. German Dark Crystal
.100 kg. English Amber Malt
2.5 kg. Dry Light Extract
30 g. Target (Pellets, 11.00 %AA) boiled 60 minutes.
14 g. Challenger (Pellets, 7.9 %AA) boiled 15 minutes.
10 g. Target (Pellets, 11.00 %AA) boiled 10 minutes.
14 g. Styrian Goldings (Whole, 4.3 %AA) boiled 1 minutes.
14 g. Styrian Goldings (Whole, 4.3 %AA) added to Primary.
14 g. Styrian Goldings (Whole, 4.3 %AA) added to Secondary.
Yeast: DCL Yeast Safale S-04 Top Quality Ale Yeast

Notes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


Vital Statistics
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original Gravity: 1.055
Terminal Gravity: 1.013
Color: 12.03 SRM
Bitterness: 39.2 IBU
Alcohol (%volume): 5.5 %


----------



## johnno (7/7/07)

Just about to crush the grain for this.

Blocked hole ale 
English Special or Best Bitter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 15/05/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: 
Boil Size: 34.30 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 76.3 % 
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 19.1 % 
0.20 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
0.04 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 0.8 % 
28.00 gm Target [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 27.1 IBU 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.4 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.6 % 
Bitterness: 27.1 IBU 


cheers
johnno


----------



## lucas (8/7/07)

lucas said:


> getting up early to brew a light-ish english hopped ale before i dash off to the vic case swap in the afternoon
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> ...


so I fermented this with S-04 at 20 degrees C and I think it might have been a mistake. pre-dryhopping it has to be almost the blandest beer I've made. I've thrown a hop ball full of flowers in the keg, considering buying a second one cause i didnt fit many flowers in one ball. hopefully a boatload of dry hopping can salvage this one

Did the S-04 make my beer dull or was I just expecting too much from this grain bill?


----------



## mika (8/7/07)

Batz Altbier, just to see what all the fuss is about, mash number 11 for the year (slack I know) that means somehow ~200 Litres of beer has gone missing h34r:


----------



## AndrewQLD (8/7/07)

lucas said:


> so I fermented this with S-04 at 20 degrees C and I think it might have been a mistake. pre-dryhopping it has to be almost the blandest beer I've made. I've thrown a hop ball full of flowers in the keg, considering buying a second one cause i didnt fit many flowers in one ball. hopefully a boatload of dry hopping can salvage this one
> 
> Did the S-04 make my beer dull or was I just expecting too much from this grain bill?



Hi Lucas,
What were your mash temps.
I have just kegged a Mild Ale that I am extremely disappointed in. And given the grain bill it should have been nice. The only thing I can point to is my mash temps, normally with the light english ale I will mash at 67c+, but I was testing a new system and my mash temp was only 64c (not intentional) and I have found the body and flavour of this beer to be very thin and dry. Because of this the hops are quite harsh, and I don't mean harsh as in too much flavour/aroma, just unbalanced compared to the malt profile.

I have to say that S-04 is not one of my favourite yeasts, too fruity for my liking, but it certainly shouldn't give you a bland beer.


Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.30 kg Pilsner Malt Powells (1.5 SRM) Grain 56.36 % 
1.20 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) 29.40 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) 7.42 % 
0.24 kg Wheat Malt Powells (1.3 SRM) 5.93 % 
0.04 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (660.0 SRM) 0.89 % 
60.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) 32.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) 
0.30 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Batch Sparge light body
Total Grain Weight: 4.08 kg
----------------------------
Batch Sparge light body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 12.25 L of water at 76.6 C 67.0 C


----------



## browndog (8/7/07)

Yesterday I put down an aussie style ale and had a couple of disasters, first off I incorrectly set the timer so I had to wait an hour for my sparge water to heat up. Then while draining the tun to the kettle did the old "forgot to shut off the tap to the HLT" trick and eneded up with 8L extra water in the kettle necessitating an extra 1 hour to the boil. Yippee.... Here is the recipe, I backed off the bitterness by 7IBUs as Ross reckoned the last batch might have been to bitter for your average megaswill drinker.

Cluster Aussie Pale Ale II
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 7/07/2007 
Style: Australian Pale ale Brewer: Tony Batch Size: 24.00 L Assistant Brewer: Jess 
Boil Volume: 32.79 L Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Browndog's Brewery 
Actual Efficiency: 81.5% 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 72.9 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 6.3 % 
0.25 kg AA Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.2 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.2 % 
15.00 gm Magnum [13.50%] (60 min) Hops 21.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Cluster [6.60%] (15 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Cluster [6.60%] (10 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Cluster [6.60%] (5 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Cluster [6.60%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 10.4 % 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.051 SG (1.035-1.055 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.015 SG (1.008-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 10.1 EBC (3.9-19.7 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 37.5 IBU (10.0-30.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.9 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % (2.0-5.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.6 % 
Actual Calories: 90 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge Mash Tun Weight: 20.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 4.30 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 85.0 C 
Sparge Water: 26.12 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 11.22 L of water at 75.4 C 62.5 C 90 min 


Mash Notes
Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time).

cheers

Browndog


----------



## lucas (8/7/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Hi Lucas,
> What were your mash temps.
> I have just kegged a Mild Ale that I am extremely disappointed in. And given the grain bill it should have been nice. The only thing I can point to is my mash temps, normally with the light english ale I will mash at 67c+, but I was testing a new system and my mash temp was only 64c (not intentional) and I have found the body and flavour of this beer to be very thin and dry. Because of this the hops are quite harsh, and I don't mean harsh as in too much flavour/aroma, just unbalanced compared to the malt profile.
> 
> I have to say that S-04 is not one of my favourite yeasts, too fruity for my liking, but it certainly shouldn't give you a bland beer.


I had 68 written down for my target temp but i think I did undershoot it and only hit 65. If I'd realised it was going to make quite such an impact I would have stuffed about trying to bring it up some more but I hadnt thought It'd matter much. Lesson learned I guess.

re: the fruitiness, I'd heard that and actually fermented warmer than I normally would to try and bring some of that out, just to see what difference it made


----------



## facter (8/7/07)

I made this up yesterday - probably not enough Nelson for my liking but I just wanted to try it in a lager to get the taste test first .... wasnt really following any style, jsut wanted something reddish hahaha


```
Brentham Lager









Recipe Specifics

----------------



Batch Size (L):		  23.00	Wort Size (L):	 23.00

Total Grain (kg):		 4.60

Anticipated OG:		  1.051	Plato:			 12.58

Anticipated SRM:		   6.8

Anticipated IBU:		  28.8

Brewhouse Efficiency:	   75 %

Wort Boil Time:			 60	Minutes





Grain/Extract/Sugar



   %	 Amount	 Name						  Origin		Potential SRM

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 21.7	 1.00 kg.  Munich Malt				   Australia	  1.038	  6

 37.0	 1.70 kg.  Generic LME - Light		   Generic		1.035	  7

 34.8	 1.60 kg.  Pilsner					   Australia	  1.037	  1

  6.5	 0.30 kg.  CarAmber					  France		 1.034	 19



Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.





Hops



   Amount	 Name							  Form	Alpha  IBU  Boil Time

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 18.00 g.	 Saaz B							Pellet   6.70  17.2  60 min.

  8.00 g.	 nelson sauvin					 Pellet  12.00   4.9  25 min.

  8.00 g.	 nelson sauvin					 Pellet  12.00   3.2  15 min.

  5.00 g.	 Hallertau Hersbrucker			 Pellet   4.75   0.7  10 min.

 10.00 g.	 nelson sauvin					 Pellet  12.00   2.8  1 min.
```


----------



## bconnery (8/7/07)

Rukh said:


> ESB Partial Mash. Recipe taken from clone brews, but then tinkered slightly. IBU's, SRM's, Gravity readings etc are all within ballpark for an ESB, although I had to substitute 55 Crystal Malt for a slightly smaller amount of Dark Crystal Malt. What do you think?
> 
> 
> Category: English Pale Ale
> ...



The crystal sub will be no worries. You've got a good scope on this type of beer for various crystals so you will be fine, especially with some amber in there. 

I made a few very similar partial mash ESBs with minor tinkerings on the specialty grains and they were all very tasty. Nice hop combination there too I think.


----------



## hughman666 (8/7/07)

2 brews this weekend, APA and Nelson Sauvin Wheat:

APA
----
3kg JW Trad Ale
2kg JW Exp Pils
0.25kg JW Wheat

mashed @ 67c for 70 mins

14g chinook @ 60 mins
14g cascade @ 20 mins
14g cascade @ 10 mins
28g cascade @ 5 mins

OG 1049

Yeast: WLP001


Nelson Sauvin Wheat
------------------------
3kg JW Wheat
2.2kg JW Exp Pils

mashed @ 66c for 60 mins

10g NZ Hallertau @ 60 mins
10g NZ Hallertau @ 10 mins
20g Nelson Sauvin @ flameout

OG 1048

Yeast: WLP380


----------



## winkle (8/7/07)

"Tribulation Bitter"
3.5kg M. Otter ale malt
1.0kg Munich
0.2kg Caramunich
0.13kg Dark Crystal
0.05kg Melanoiden

22gm Northern Brewer 60min
EKG plug 15min
EKG plug 0 min
yeast US05

Gas ran out 10 minutes early, but I borrowed the neighbours BBQ cyclinder when she looked over the fence for the source of blue language 
Mashed at 67 C but was aiming for 69 C


----------



## razz (9/7/07)

Just about finished the boil under my latest CAP, n/brewer for bitterness,using Saphire for flavour this time around. Also used 25% flaked rice again with the balance of wey pils malt. Very happy with the first batch after only two weeks in the keg.


----------



## Screwtop (9/7/07)

This simple North German Pilsner, courtesy of Zwickel. Scaled down from Zwickels 40L batch and IBU's reduced a little from 43 to 36. 

Brewed yesterday, currently chilling to 10C for pitching.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout
Recipe: Zwickel Pilsner
Style: German Pilsner (Pils) TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.26 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 3.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 37.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item  Type % or IBU 
4.40 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 100.0 % 
25.00 gm Magnum [12.00%] (60 min) Hops 33.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz - Old Stock [4.00%] (15 min) Hops 4.4 IBU
6.34 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 50.0 min) Misc 
0.10 tsp Sodium Metabisulphate (Mash 50.0 min) Misc 
24 gm SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager

Total Grain Weight: 4.40 kg


MASH PROFILE
----------------------------
MASH: Pils Mash 
TOTAL GRAIN WEIGHT: 4.40 kg	GRAIN TEMPERATURE: 15.0 C MASH PH: 5.39 PH 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash in Step Add 16.00 L of water at 39.8 C 35.0 C 0 min 
Protien Rest Heat to 52.0 C over 20 min 52.0 C 20 min 
Saccharification Rest Heat to 63.0 C over 15 min 63.0 C 50 min 
Glyco Protien Rest Heat to 72.0 C over 15 min 72.0 C 20 min 
Mash Out Step Heat to 78.0 C over 5 min 78.0 C 5 min 


SPARGE
----------------------------
SPARGE WATER: 22.16 L 
Sparge Temperature: 88.0 C


----------



## tangent (9/7/07)

i'd be interested to hear how that comes out Screwtop


----------



## eric8 (9/7/07)

I am doing my first BIAB today  , bout time, have had grain for 3 weeks. I'm doing a Robust Porter that I got from Phraks, Big Brew Day.
I will try and post some pics later :beerbang: .
Another VERY happy first AG'er, wooohooo
Eric


----------



## bonj (9/7/07)

well done eric8! I going to do AG #5 on the weekend (if I get off my arse and order the ingredients from Ross... lol). A Belgian Wit.


----------



## winkle (9/7/07)

Bonj said:


> well done eric8! I going to do AG #5 on the weekend (if I get off my arse and order the ingredients from Ross... lol). A Belgian Wit.



Bonj,
must be the cold weather since I'll be doing a Hefe-weizen using B-Saaz this weekend :huh: 
that is if I can fix the HLT power problem


----------



## eric8 (9/7/07)

Thanks Bonj, just mashing out now. Get that grain of Ross pronto, you don't want to be waiting like i did!!


----------



## Screwtop (9/7/07)

Bonj said:


> well done eric8! I going to do AG #5 on the weekend (if I get off my arse and order the ingredients from Ross... lol). A Belgian Wit.






Ummmmmmmm!!!!! Wit, ummm! Coriander, ummm Bitter Orange umm Wit. 

'IM SO CONFUSED!! have been in a brewing frenzy, 9 AG's since getting home at the end of May. Just get settled on a direction "yep I'll brew Lagers during the winter ready for spring, then Hefe's and Wit's during the spring for summer ....and" Then you buggers come up with Wit's and Hefe's and Porters and Pilseners, I want to brew all of them NOW and have them ready NEXT WEEK :angry:


----------



## bonj (9/7/07)

I know how you feel Screwy... I was all set to brew Tony's LCBA clone, and then I tasted a wit, and changed my mind... again.


----------



## Kingy (9/7/07)

bout time eric thought id never see you on the register :beer: 


i have no idea what this is going to turn out like lol just using up some hops

Recipe: in the shed
Brewer: KINGY
Asst Brewer: 
Style: KINGYS STYLE
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.078 SG
Estimated Color: 11.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 61.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.25 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 43.3 % 
3.25 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 43.3 % 
0.50 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.7 % 
40.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (60 min) Hops 29.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Tettnang [4.20%] (45 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz [3.20%] (45 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Tettnang [4.20%] (15 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Saaz [3.20%] (15 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
0.50 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 6.7 % 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 7.00 kg
---------------------------


----------



## therook (9/7/07)

Screwtop said:


> Ummmmmmmm!!!!! Wit, ummm! Coriander, ummm Bitter Orange umm Wit.
> 
> 'IM SO CONFUSED!! have been in a brewing frenzy, 9 AG's since getting home at the end of May. Just get settled on a direction "yep I'll brew Lagers during the winter ready for spring, then Hefe's and Wit's during the spring for summer ....and" Then you buggers come up with Wit's and Hefe's and Porters and Pilseners, I want to brew all of them NOW and have them ready NEXT WEEK :angry:



Hey screwy, 

Send them down to me if you cant manage, you have my address  

Mark


----------



## 0M39A (9/7/07)

Have a couple of brews going atm.

one is an apa, the other a perry of sorts.

apa is an extract brew.

250g medium crystal (120ebc)
~25g-30g POR @ 60min
~30g-40g cascade @ 30min
~20g-30g cascade @ 5min
4kg light dried malt.

made up to 24L and pitched onto us-05 yeastcake from previous brew.

only problem was the burner blew out somewhere between the 30min addition and just before the last addition. dont think it was out for long as it got back on the boil pretty quickly. smelt amazing.

perry was just a blackrock cider can, 1.5kg table sugar and 2L of natural preservative free etc. pear juice. fermented with the crap under the lid as im hoping it wont attenuate too much so a bit of sweetness will remain.


----------



## eric8 (9/7/07)

Kingy said:


> bout time eric thought id never see you on the register :beer:



Thanks Kingy, I felt like I was never going to get my name on that register either, but now I have.  :chug: :super:


----------



## Duff (9/7/07)

eric8 said:


> Thanks Kingy, I felt like I was never going to get my name on that register either, but now I have.



Well done Eric, you'll never look back now mate :beerbang: 

No brewing for me for the past couple of weeks  Pulled the BC apart last Saturday for a good clean, amazing how much grain dust build up there was, to look at you wouldn't pick it. Then to top it off, spent Saturday night with the wife at her annual ball at the Convention Centre at Darling Harbour after being offered free tickets to the Wallabies match. Over 3,000 folks from Flight Centre there, all dressed up in my suit with only Tooheys New to drink :blink: 

She has done well though. Free trip to Dublin at the end of next week (1 day over, 2 days on the ground, 1 day back) for the Global Ball. No partners allowed and all I can ask for is a Guinness Pint Glass  

Here's hoping some brewing this weekend.


----------



## johnno (9/7/07)

I want to do a all chinook ale next.

After making 2 brews on the weekend I forgot I had some chinook in the freezer.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Kingy (10/7/07)

just threw this together as i was locked out of the house :angry: and only had my shed key hope she turns out all right. On top of this i dropped my thermometer :angry: and broke it 30mins into the mash time so lucky i didnt need anymore as i just reheated the mash temp. 


Brewer: KINGY
Asst Brewer: 
Style: KINGYS STYLE
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.073 SG
Estimated Color: 11.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 61.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.60 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 49.0 % 
3.30 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 44.9 % 
0.45 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.1 % 
43.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (60 min) Hops 32.9 IBU 
17.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (30 min) Hops 17.7 IBU 
30.00gm amirillo Gold [8.90%] (5 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafLager West European Lager (DCL Yeast Yeast-Lager slurry 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 7.35 kg
----------------------------


----------



## winkle (10/7/07)

Planning a Hefeweizen using B-Saaz for Thursday nite brewing.

Weizened Up
23 liter

3kg Wheat malt
2kg JW Trad Ale
24gm Hallertau
12gm B-Saaz
10gm B-Saaz

mash @ 67 C

hopefully not over-doing the b-saaz component.


----------



## johnno (10/7/07)

I'm going to brew this next weekend.
As soon as I get a spare 5 minutes  .

Have not tried chinook yet so looking forward to it.


chinook it 
American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 10/07/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: 
Boil Size: 34.30 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 100.0 % 
21.00 gm Chinook [12.10%] (60 min) Hops 24.1 IBU 
27.00 gm Chinook [12.10%] (5 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs Northwest Ale (Wyeast Labs #1332) [Starter 1200 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.4 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.6 % 
Bitterness: 30.2 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 9.0 EBC 

cheers
johnno


----------



## Steve (12/7/07)

For my 200th brew (22nd AG) ive gone for one of my all time favourites Jayses Skunk Fart XLCR with a few more hop additions.

2kg Pilsner Malt (Weyermann)
1.75kg Marris Otter
1kg Wheat Malt

35gms Amarillo @ 60
25gms Amarillo @ 30
20gms Cascade @ 15 & Whirlfloc
20gms Cascade @ 10
20gms Cascade @ 0

1 x Nottingham Dry yeast.

This is also my first no chill h34r: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## AndrewQLD (12/7/07)

Henno is coming over this weekend for an AG demo, we will also be making his extract Duvel as well.
For the AG were going to have a go at the Schofferhoffer Weizen Clone that has been talked about previously on AHB.

Here is what I have come up with, please comment if you have any suggestions.

Cheers
Andrew

Recipe: Schofferhoffer Weizen Clone
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: Henno
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (45.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.82 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 3.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 19.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.10 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRMGrain 59.62 % 
2.10 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRGrain 40.38 % 
45.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) [SYeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.20 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 9.78 L of water at 60.2 C 50.0 C 
30 min Saccrification Add 11.02 L of water at 88.3 C 67.8 C


----------



## Steve (12/7/07)

AQ - let us know how this goes as im after a recipe too.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mikem108 (13/7/07)

:super: A contest winning AIPA 

4Kgs of JW Pale
900gms Vienna
200 gms Dark Munich
150 gms Caramunich II

Simcoe for Bittering
Centenial for flavouring 
Simcoe Cascade and Warrior at flame out and dry
WLP008 Yeast


----------



## Jye (13/7/07)

mikem108 said:


> :super: A contest winning AIPA
> 
> 4Kgs of JW Pale
> 900gms Vienna
> ...



Contest winning you say <_< 

Ive been planning my AIPA for tomorrow that I plan to enter in the up coming comps... ended up getting the hops out for a smell before finally deciding on what to use


----------



## Screwtop (13/7/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Henno is coming over this weekend for an AG demo, we will also be making his extract Duvel as well.
> For the AG were going to have a go at the Schofferhoffer Weizen Clone that has been talked about previously on AHB.
> 
> Here is what I have come up with, please comment if you have any suggestions.
> ...



Looks the goods Andrew, ferm at 21 and maybe use Zwickels mash sched (ferulic acid rest) for improving the banana and clove esters.



Zwickel said:


> Referring to the topic, Id like to know if anyone is doing a ferula-acid rest at 42C when a Weizen is produced?
> 
> for example my mash schedule for a Weizen looks like that:
> 
> ...


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/7/07)

I was planning on doing that Screwtop, but then thought seeing as it's a brew demo the added complexity might be a bit off putting, plus you know what it's like when you attempt something new, instant stuff up!!
I will be doing a 50c and then a 67c rest, I think a two step mash might be more than enough for a first timer :lol: . But I will be giving zwickels mash schedule a go when I get my new malt supplies.

Steve, I will post back and give full tasting details.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## goatherder (13/7/07)

Well, I'm getting back on the bike tomorrow. Last Sunday's brewday was postponed after an unfortunate incident during a Hop Monster fuelled afternoon at Potters on Saturday. The decision to kick the footy around late in the afternoon was guaranteed to end in tears. I spent most of the week on the couch nursing my swollen ankle.

Anyhow, SWBO came to the rescue and generously offered to do the heavy lifting so the Bo Pilsner is going down tomorrow. Here is the plan:

5.40 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) 96.4 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) 3.6 % 
96.00 gm Saaz [2.50%] (60 min) 
50.00 gm Saaz [2.50%] (30 min) 
50.00 gm Saaz [2.50%] (10 min) 
30.00 gm Saaz [2.50%] (0 min) 

Single infusion 67 degrees

Wyeast 2001 Pilsner Urquell


----------



## lucas (13/7/07)

mikem108 said:


> :super: A contest winning AIPA
> 
> 4Kgs of JW Pale
> 900gms Vienna
> ...


I'm curious what the warrior is like as a flavour/armoa hop. it's a very high AA% hop isn't it?


----------



## roger mellie (18/7/07)

Way off style I know - but what the hell - Oranges from the Centennial and Marmalade from the Styrians + 1187 - hoping for a fruity little number.

Wish me luck - trying 1187 for the first time - Nottingham on standby.

RM

FCUK its Cold Bitter
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 18/07/2007 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: Tom 
Boil Volume: 34.51 L Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: Keg Kettle 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.30 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.0 % 
0.25 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.25 kg Dark Crystal (350.0 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.20 kg Caramel Wheat Malt (90.6 EBC) Grain 4.0 % 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 21.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Bramling Cross [9.00%] (15 min) Hops 14.2 IBU 
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (90 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 4.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Bramling Cross [6.00%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
40.30 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (10 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tbsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.047 SG (1.040-1.048 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.012 SG) 
Estimated Color: 25.9 EBC (9.9-31.5 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 40.4 IBU (25.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 3.7 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.3 % (3.8-4.6 %) 
Actual Calories: 399 cal/l 


Notes
Total Volume of Pre Boil Required 35 Litres
Weight of Mash 5 Kilos
Mash Ratio 3 Litres of Water to 1kg of Grain
Assume that Mash retains 5 Litres of Water

Mash in with 15 Litres of water
Mash out with 7.5 Litres of 100 Deg C water
Sparge with 17.5 Litres of 85 Deg C Water

Mash Temp 68 DegC


----------



## Steve (19/7/07)

Put this down yesterday.

Nelson's Bastard Ale (Nelson coz of the hops and Bastard coz ive no idea what it'll turn out like) :blink: 

3.5kg Marris Otter
500gms Wheat Malt
500gms Caramunich II
40gms Choc Malt
30gms Roast Malt

35gms Northern Brewer (6.20% AA) @ 60 mins
15gms Nelson Sauvin (13% AA) @ 30 mins
15gms NS @ 15 mins + Whirlfloc
15gms NS @ 10 mins
20gms NS @ 0 mins

1 x Nottingham Ale yeast

Mashed @ 67 for 60 mins

No chilled overnight

SG 1040 - sample tastes wonderful

Cheers
Steve

Comments anyone?


----------



## mikem108 (19/7/07)

Sorry for the late reply, I reckon Warrior gives a mild piney aroma, plus I want to use up my stocks of it which will take forever if I use it only for bittering. Pre boil gravity came out a bit low because I didn't stop sparging in time so I boiled it hard for an extra half an hour until the wort got closer to the expected preboil gravity, but didn't turn the NASA down enough and ended up at 1.070 at the end of the boil instead of 1.061 or so. Chucked in some more water to get the gravity right, its hapily been fermenting in the laundry ever since, can't wait to get the dry hops in there! Its contest season soon so this and the next couple of brews will be destined for bottles and contests.


----------



## Ross (19/7/07)

Thought I better brew something for the keg at the swap - putting down a 1st Gold English bitter & following with an APA...

Bitter 1st Gold 
Standard/Ordinary Bitter 

Date: 19/07/2007 
Batch Size: 29.00 L 
Boil Size: 37.53 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 92.0 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.40 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 59.3 % 
0.70 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 17.3 % 
0.40 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 9.9 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.4 % 
0.20 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 4.9 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (1100.0 EBC) Grain 1.2 % 
30.00 gm First Gold [7.70%] (60 min) Hops 21.7 IBU 
10.00 gm First Gold [7.70%] (20 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
25.00 gm First Gold [7.70%] (5 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
25.00 gm First Gold [7.70%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.040 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.040 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Est Alcohol by Vol: 3.4 % 
Bitterness: 32 IBU Calories: 376 cal/l 
Est Color: 17.6 EBC Color: Color 

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (19/7/07)

Ross said:


> Thought I better brew something for the keg at the swap - putting down a 1st Gold English bitter & following with an APA...
> 
> Bitter 1st Gold
> Standard/Ordinary Bitter
> ...



Looks good & it'll be nice and fresh


----------



## Steve (19/7/07)

Quote

For my 200th brew (22nd AG) ive gone for one of my all time favourites Jayses Skunk Fart XLCR with a few more hop additions.

2kg Pilsner Malt (Weyermann)
1.75kg Marris Otter
1kg Wheat Malt

35gms Amarillo @ 60
25gms Amarillo @ 30
20gms Cascade @ 15 & Whirlfloc
20gms Cascade @ 10
20gms Cascade @ 0

1 x Nottingham Dry yeast.

This is also my first no chill ph34r.gif

Cheers
Steve

Quote

Handfull of cascade added to 2ndary, polyclar added yesterday, kegged today. Bloody beeewdiful. 7 days from grain to brain. Very happy with this one.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/7/07)

Ross said:


> Thought I better brew something for the keg at the swap - putting down a 1st Gold English bitter & following with an APA...
> 
> Bitter 1st Gold
> Standard/Ordinary Bitter
> ...




Yummmm... :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (19/7/07)

roger mellie said:


> Way off style I know - but what the hell - Oranges from the Centennial and Marmalade from the Styrians + 1187 - hoping for a fruity little number.
> 
> Wish me luck - trying 1187 for the first time - Nottingham on standby.
> 
> ...


I bought some 1187 out of TWOCs bargain bin and used it with trepidation for a split batch Hobgoblin inspired brew. No problems whatsoever other than it took a little longer than usual to drop the last few points and the flavour profile was spot on. I went and bought another smack pack and it is now my favourite yeast for english ales.


Good luck n use the force roger!
(PS- I got a fire extinguisher off the fella you put me onto in Belmont :beer: )


----------



## Ross (19/7/07)

Put this strange mix down after my bitter today.
Totally different to what I had planned, changed everything at the last minute...

Last minute APA 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 19/07/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 35.31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 49.9 % 
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 16.6 % 
1.00 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 16.6 % 
0.65 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 10.8 % 
35.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (15 min) Hops 14.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Simcoe [12.20%] (15 min) Hops 13.9 IBU 
35.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (15 min) Hops 10.7 IBU 
45.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (10 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.00%] (2 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40%] (2 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
30.00 gm NZ Saaz D [5.60%] (2 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
45.00 gm Simcoe [11.90%] (1 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
45.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (1 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
90.00 gm Hopburst mix (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
0.36 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (150.0 EBC) Sugar 6.0 % 
1 Pkgs CraftBrewer American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.058 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.6 % 
Bitterness: 59.9 IBU 
Est Color: 22.2 EBC

Cheers Ross


----------



## Jye (19/7/07)

Ross said:


> Put this strange mix down after my bitter today.
> Totally different to what I had planned, changed everything at the last minute...
> 
> *Last minute APA *



Was this meant to be Charlie Papazian's Nick of Time? Would have loved to try it in the original form.


----------



## Duff (19/7/07)

Jye said:


> Was this meant to be Charlie Papazian's Nick of Time? Would have loved to try it in the original form.



Jye,

Ever heard of Charlie Papazian's WLP862 'Cry Havoc' yeast? Gerard_M has some in stock now so being a sucker for new things, I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Jye (19/7/07)

Duff said:


> Jye,
> 
> Ever heard of Charlie Papazian's WLP862 'Cry Havoc' yeast? Gerard_M has some in stock now so being a sucker for new things, I'm going to give it a try.



I only heard about it when Basic Brewing interviewed him. From the white labs description it sounds like bit of a crazy yeast and I will be interested to heard would you have to say about it.


----------



## Ross (19/7/07)

Jye said:


> Was this meant to be Charlie Papazian's Nick of Time? Would have loved to try it in the original form.



Yes it was & still intend to brew it - Just decided at the last minute i needed something less risky on tap as my hopburst has nearly run dry.

cheers Ross


----------



## browndog (21/7/07)

Just mashed in another attempt at a LCPA clone thanks to info gathered here

LCPA Clone MKII
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 21/07/2007 
Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Tony Brown 
Batch Size: 24.00 L Assistant Brewer: Jess 
Boil Volume: 32.79 L Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Browndog's Brewery 
Actual Efficiency: 0 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 85.0 % 
0.25 kg AA Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
45.00 gm Goldings, East Kent Pellets [5.10%] (60 min) Hops 24.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (20 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (10 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade Plugs [6.80%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Chinook [12.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 0
Estimated Color: 12.5 EBC (9.9-27.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 43.7 IBU (30.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.3 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.6 % (4.5-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.6 % 
Actual Calories: 90 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge Mash Tun Weight: 20.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 5.00 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 85.0 C 
Sparge Water: 24.99 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.05 L of water at 74.7 C 62 C 90 min 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jazzafish (21/7/07)

Decided I was going to use up the rest of my JW Munich, JW Dark Munich and B Saaz hops. So I'm brewing this on my next day off... probally Wednesday :angry: 

Planning on pitching this brew onto a slurry from a pilsner I'm about to ferment. Then after this brew goes to Lager I will pitch my cube of the Big Brew Day Dopple Bock onto its slurry. BIG Cake! :super: 

All values are based on my Promash inventory... but many be a few grams out with my Munich. Gives youthe idea anyway.

Leftover Lager

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.279
Anticipated EBC: 19.2
Anticipated IBU: 31.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.0 2.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 20
30.0 1.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
20.0 1.00 kg. JWM Dark Munich Australia 1.039 25
5.0 0.25 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
5.0 0.25 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.039 15

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
22.00 g. Saaz B Pellet 8.00 25.8 60 min.
28.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Plug 2.60 3.3 20 min.
28.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh  Plug 2.60 2.0 10 min.
14.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Plug 2.60 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP838 Southern German Lager


----------



## Screwtop (21/7/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> I was planning on doing that Screwtop, but then thought seeing as it's a brew demo the added complexity might be a bit off putting, plus you know what it's like when you attempt something new, instant stuff up!!
> I will be doing a 50c and then a 67c rest, I think a two step mash might be more than enough for a first timer :lol: . But I will be giving zwickels mash schedule a go when I get my new malt supplies.
> 
> Steve, I will post back and give full tasting details.
> ...




Makes sense Andrew, happy brewing today, hope all goes well for the noob, no doubt he'll go home happy after sampling some of your beers.

Screwy


----------



## kook (21/7/07)

Just mashed in another Flanders Red.

49% Pilsner
20% Torrified Wheat
9% CaraRed
9% Caramalt
9% CaraAmber
4% CaraAroma

4 hour boil, with 11 IBU of EKG at 90 mins. Should end up with ~ 50L, which I will ferment out with US-05. Once it's reached 3/4 attenuation, I'll rack to two secondaries and add a pack of Roselare blend to each.

Depending on how the day goes, I may also brew 30L of Denny Conn's Rye IPA


----------



## mika (21/7/07)

Hoping for something a little redder this time hey Kook ?


----------



## Kingy (21/7/07)

1st double batch with biab hopefully the bag will hold up :chug: 



Brewer: KINGY
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 44.00 L 
Boil Size: 60.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 8.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.60 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 82.3 % 
1.30 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 12.4 % 
0.55 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.3 % 
165.00 gm Tettnang [4.20%] (45 min) Hops 36.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Tettnang [4.20%] (8 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 10.45 kg
----------------------------


----------



## randyrob (21/7/07)

browndog said:


> Just mashed in another attempt at a LCPA clone thanks to info gathered here
> 
> LCPA Clone MKII
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 21/07/2007
> ...



Sweet looking recipe there mate, nice to see some goldings in there i think everyone overlooks that in a lcpa.

going to rob this one off you and give it a mash myself, also be nice to see how she goes.


finished a double brewday myself, some easy drinking ones

Coopers Pale Ale Clone and a Nelson Sauvin Ale.

wanna try and get three in and do a Hopburst to use up most of the hops in the freezer but

ran out of fermenters / cubes to put it in :-(


----------



## kook (21/7/07)

mika_lika said:


> Hoping for something a little redder this time hey Kook ?



Yep, though I screwed up (didn't heat up enough sparge water) so only ended up doing a 3 1/4hr boil. Hit my gravity fine though.

Ended up brewing DC's Rye IPA. Bloody hell rye is tough to crush! I missed my gravity by a bit though  Ended up 1.069 rather than 1.073.


----------



## goatherder (22/7/07)

I've just put down a cider. 4 litres of Speyton Fresh Tassie Crush cloudy apple juice, some yeast nutrient and half a pack of S-04. Man these things are easy to make...


----------



## lucas (22/7/07)

I've just finished the cleanup after brewing a batch of Ross' Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale.

just realised I forgot to add any irish moss.... I guess I'll have to take it as an experiement to see that the stuff is actually having an effect in my other beers


----------



## bconnery (23/7/07)

Just finished up this one...

Hops were all added as a hopburst type mix, with only two hops, so IBUs & amounts could be innacurate...

Actual OG was 1052...

Recipe: CC Rider
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 7.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 40.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 45.5 % 
2.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 45.5 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.6 % 
0.10 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 1.8 % 
0.10 kg Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (110.0 SRM) Grain 1.8 % 
0.10 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 1.8 % 
15.00 gm Cluster [6.90%] (60 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (60 min) Hops 11.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Cluster [6.90%] (15 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (15 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Cluster [6.90%] (10 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (10 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Cluster [6.90%] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops - 
10.00 gm  Cluster [6.90%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops - 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (Dry Hop 6 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Cluster [6.90%] (Dry Hop 6 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Safale S05 (US56) (Safale #S05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## therook (27/7/07)

Going to dump this on a S189 yeast cake once the german Pilsner has finished fermenting

How does this recipe look, its based on Justins recipe.

Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer) 
Batch Size: 27.00 L 
Boil Volume: 34.30 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
2.70 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 45.0 % 
0.30 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1400.0 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
35.00 gm Hallertauer [6.60%] (60 min) Hops 21.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer [6.60%] (20 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer [6.60%] (2 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.046-1.052 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.016 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 55.9 EBC (33.5-88.7 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 28.0 IBU (22.0-32.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.6 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % (4.4-5.4 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.6 % 
Actual Calories: 90 cal/l 



Mash Grain Weight: 6.00 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 14.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 24.31 L

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 18.00 L of water at 76.3 C 67.0 C 90 min 


Rook


----------



## bonj (27/7/07)

therook said:


> Going to dump this on a S189 yeast cake once the german Pilsner has finished fermenting



Recipe looks good to me. Very similar to the last kit based brew I did before I moved to AG. I actually based it on a recipe from the database. I was very happy with it. I can say that 300g of carafa III (I think I used about 360g) would be fine. I found mine to be quite roasty.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/7/07)

This is going down tonight:

Shot of Sheedy Stout

Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Volume: 34.28 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Equipment: Marks Equipment Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.97 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3 EBC) Grain 82.1 % 
0.57 kg JWM Roasted Malt (1200 EBC) Grain 9.4 % 
0.28 kg Barley, Flaked (3 EBC) Grain 4.6 % 
0.23 kg TF Amber Malt (100 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
18.00 gm Warrior [15.1%] (60 min) Hops 31.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [8.8%] (15 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (White Labs #WLP004) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.035-1.050 SG) 
Estimated Color: 77 EBC (69-394 EBC)
Bitterness: 36.6 IBU (30.0-50.0 IBU) 

C&B
TDA


----------



## TerritoryBrew (27/7/07)

goatherder said:


> I've just put down a cider. 4 litres of Speyton Fresh Tassie Crush cloudy apple juice, some yeast nutrient and half a pack of S-04. Man these things are easy to make...



I just put down a cider too...

15 Litres of Preservative Free Apple Juice
2 Litres of Preservative Free Apple and Pear Juice.
1 pkt of Champagne Yeast

OG - 1.054

I hopefully will get the yeast to get the FG down to 1.000, making it about 6.4%.

It's for the ladies...


----------



## troydo (27/7/07)

TerritoryBrew said:


> I hopefully will get the yeast to get the FG down to 1.000, making it about 6.4%.
> 
> It's for the ladies...



havin trouble catching the ehh


----------



## yardy (27/7/07)

This is down to 1012, will be racking today and kegging next week.

1500 Golden Promise
1000 Marris Otter
1000 Rye
750 Munich Dark
750 Carared
500 Wheat Caramel

Nottingham
Pacific Jade to 35 IBU

Yard


----------



## Jye (27/7/07)

therook said:


> Going to dump this on a S189 yeast cake once the german Pilsner has finished fermenting
> 
> How does this recipe look, its based on Justins recipe.
> 
> ...



I used 350gm of carafa sp III in a Schwarz and it was roasty... but I also blended it up so my extraction could have been very high.

Here is this arvos brew to trial the new dry weizen yeast... its not of to a great start, I just lost 1L of the first runnings to the garage floor :angry: 

*Hefeweizen II*

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.55 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 56.0 % 
1.55 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 34.1 % 
0.35 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 7.7 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 2.2 % 

25.00 gm Hallertauer [3.70%] (60 min) Hops 10.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer [3.70%] (15 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 

5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Weizen (Fermentis #WB-06) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.044-1.052 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG (1.010-1.014 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 4.8 SRM (2.0-8.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 12.3 IBU (8.0-15.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 0.8 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.6 % (4.3-5.6 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/7/07)

yardy said:


> Pacific Jade to 35 IBU



Hey Yardy... Any early prognosis on the Pacific Jade? I'm planning to unleash some soon. Be interested to see what you think.  

Warren -


----------



## fixa (27/7/07)

Double brew day today, whilst i was "building a gate dear" ahem....

Brewed an APA;
3kg Light Munich
1 Kg Galaxy
0.5kg Carapils
20g willamette 60 mins
20g willamette 20g cascade 30, 20, 20, 5 mins

And a kinda ESB
4 kg Golden Promise
1 kg Galaxy
0.5 Carapils
0.2 choc
0.1 melanoidan
0.1 amber
30g EKG 60 mins
15g ekg 15g styrian goldings 30 mins


----------



## Weizguy (27/7/07)

POL's Easy Vienna Lager today

Linky

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 27-07-07 
Style: Vienna Lager Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Volume: 31.51 L Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.70 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) Grain 50.0 % 
2.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) Grain 46.3 % 
0.20 kg Vienna (Joe White) Grain 3.7 % (lhbs had no more Weyermann Vienna on the shelf)
65.00 gm Hallertauer [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 29.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Lager 
pinch of Yeast nutrient added at 30 min (coz I have some here)

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.051 SG 
Estimated Color: 8.2 EBC (19.7-31.5 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 29.3 IBU (18.0-30.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % (4.5-5.7 %) 


Mash In Add 14.08 L of water 67.8 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 7.89 L of water 75.6 C 10 min 
Simple single infusion mash f

Notes
Pre-boil gravity is 11 Brix = 1.043 (79.5% efficiency into the kettle...happy  )
Colour is a a tad pale, but who cares the flava is great?

Apologies to POL for any mods to her recipe. Hope it turns out well with the Cali Lager yeast. I suppose I have some time to substitute yeast if I no-chill. Shall send a pm to POL for suggestions/feedback.

Seth out (with my first Vienna - just about to add the Whirfloc)


----------



## goatherder (27/7/07)

fixa said:


> Double brew day today, whilst i was "building a gate dear" ahem....



So did the gate get built?


----------



## fixa (27/7/07)

goatherder said:


> So did the gate get built?



I, errrrr, contemplated possible innovative features i could possibly incorporate in the building of said item dear...


----------



## goatherder (27/7/07)

fixa said:


> I, errrrr, contemplated possible innovative features i could possibly incorporate in the building of said item dear...



An unavoidable and essential step in the process, I understand completely.


----------



## yardy (28/7/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey Yardy... Any early prognosis on the Pacific Jade? I'm planning to unleash some soon. Be interested to see what you think.
> 
> Warren -



Gday Warren,

Yeah mate, smelling and tasting fruity at this stage out of the hydro jar, thats with 24gm @ 60min and 10gm @ 10min.

Cheers

Yard


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/7/07)

yardy said:


> Gday Warren,
> 
> Yeah mate, smelling and tasting fruity at this stage out of the hydro jar, thats with 24gm @ 60min and 10gm @ 10min.
> 
> ...



Cheers Yardy... Sounds like it may have some worth in an APA or similar. B) 

Warren -


----------



## tangent (28/7/07)

i did a "Pot Luck Porter" yesterday.

GP base
then just started throwing handfulls of whatever I could find, choc malt, amber malt, crystal rye, caramunich1, schooner barley, roast barley, etc, etc, and a can of Lyles invert sugar.
Bramling X at 60
EKG at 20

Smelled bloooody beeeeooootiful


----------



## Steve (29/7/07)

Steve said:


> Put this down yesterday.
> 
> Nelson's Bastard Ale (Nelson coz of the hops and Bastard coz ive no idea what it'll turn out like) :blink:
> 
> ...



Kegged this yesterday....drinking today. Bloody bewidul. That sharp zing of the NS is wonderful.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## kirem (29/7/07)

basic pils;

9kg of German Pils malt
500g of melanoidin malt

30gram each of Hersbrucker, Saaz, Tettnanger and Hallertauer at 60mins
30gram each of Hersbrucker, Saaz, Tettnanger and Hallertauer at 20mins
30gram each of Hersbrucker, Saaz, Ttettnanger and Hallertauer at 7mins

Swiss Lager yeast

52degC for 30mins
62degC for 30mins
67degC for 40mins

40L of 1049 SG aimed for 45IBU

currently sitting in the ferment fridge at 12degC

My parents were visiting so I brewed with my father and split the batch. He seemed to like brew day.


----------



## TerritoryBrew (29/7/07)

Froken Knee Hefeweizen 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 64.1 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 25.6 % 
0.20 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (8.5 SRM) Grain 5.1 % 
0.20 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 5.1 % 
10.00 gm Pearle [8.00%] (30 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Pearle [8.00%] (10 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 % 
Bitterness: 9.5 IBU
Est Color: 3.7 

Mashing at 67 C for 50mins then mash out at 75C fo 10 mins. Making this once the grain gets here.


----------



## Duff (2/8/07)

Just knocked this one up for the first brew Sunday. Will follow it with a Bitter of sorts, but yet to be thought out. Have a bit of Styrian Goldings, Fuggle and EKG in the freezer.

Cheers.

----------

07-36 American IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.50
Anticipated OG: 1.057 Plato: 13.94
Anticipated SRM: 6.4
Anticipated IBU: 54.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
52.6 5.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
26.3 2.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
15.8 1.50 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
5.3 0.50 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.039 8

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 13.40 24.6 60 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 9.50 7.0 20 min.
35.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 7.5 20 min.
20.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 7.3 20 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 9.50 3.5 5 min.
50.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 3.5 5 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.90 1.2 5 min.


Yeast
-----

US05
WLP862 Cry Havoc


----------



## Jye (2/8/07)

Mmmm I think thats gonna need some more hops of the dry form


----------



## randyrob (2/8/07)

Duff said:


> US05
> WLP862 Cry Havoc



How come two yeasts duff? a blend? and where did you get the wlp862 from?


----------



## Duff (2/8/07)

randyrob said:


> How come two yeasts duff? a blend? and where did you get the wlp862 from?



No blend RR. Just a double batch split between two yeasts to compare. I got the 862 from Gerard_M who had some in stock recently. Being a sucker for new things, I thought I'd give it a try.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (3/8/07)

doing some hop experimentation this weekend, 2 pilsners, one with all saaz the other all tett

4 kg pilsner
.75 kg vienna
.25 kg carapils

split the batch to make two 11.5L brews

better with saaz/tett to 45 IBU
12.5g tett/saaz @ 20 min
12.5g tett/saaz @ flame out
5G dry hop

-Phill


----------



## matti (3/8/07)

You are a hop monster Phil. hehehe 
45 Ibu on pilsner. Hope your water is soft.
I generally aim for 30-35. And a long lagering
I.e 2-3 weeks at 2 degrees then 8 weeks in bottle.
Arrgh the wait.
good luck


----------



## DarkFaerytale (3/8/07)

matti said:


> Arrgh the wait.
> good luck



thats why i hate winter

brewing with soft melb water 

2 weeks primary @ 10C with wyeast czech pils and one month cold conditioning

will be a change to have a couple of hoppy beers on the go, latly theve all been big beers with one bittering addition and maybe a small flav or aroma addition

-Phill


----------



## mikem108 (3/8/07)

Brewing the hallowed LCPA clone this weekend


----------



## Stuster (3/8/07)

I've got in early on the brewing weekend.  

I brewed up a Biere de Mars last night, one slanted to the blonde and hoppy side, and then a Cascade/Columbus APA this morning.

All cleaned up now and down to work.


----------



## winkle (3/8/07)

Double batch brewing tomorrow, gotta feed some empty kegs  

A Summer Ale

4.5kg Marvis Otter
0.5kg Wheat Malt
26gm Pacific Gem 60 min
16gm Amerillo 15min
16gm Amerillo 0min

US05

and an Eyre-ish Red


----------



## crozdog (3/8/07)

Stuster said:


> I've got in early on the brewing weekend.
> 
> I brewed up a Biere de Mars last night, one slanted to the blonde and hoppy side, and then a Cascade/Columbus APA this morning.
> 
> All cleaned up now and down to work.



I can almost hear you this evening ..... "hi Honey, gee I had a tough day on the thesis, how was your day?"  B) lol


----------



## Jye (3/8/07)

crozdog said:


> I can almost hear you this evening ..... "hi Honey, gee I had a tough day on the thesis, how was your day?"



Im gonna have to borrow this line for tonight  <_< squeezing this brew in since I wont get a chance to brew this weekend  

*Roggenbier*

Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.60 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 47.3 % 
1.30 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 23.6 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 18.2 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 9.1 % 
0.05 kg Carafa I (Weyermann) (320.0 SRM) Grain 0.9 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 0.9 % 

40.00 gm Hallertauer [3.70%] (60 min) Hops 16.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer [3.70%] (15 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 

1 Pkgs Weizen (Fermentis #WB-06) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.053 SG (1.046-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG (1.010-1.014 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 15.0 SRM (14.0-19.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 19.1 IBU (10.0-20.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.2 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.1 % (4.5-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## Jye (3/8/07)

This is my first time using 50% rye and it felt like stirring rocks when mashing in for a p-rest. But when stepping up to sac-rest it started to feeling like good old rye... glue :lol: The sparge is gonna be fun :blink:


----------



## Fents (5/8/07)

Type: All Grain
Date: 28/07/2007 
Batch Size: 35.00 L
Brewer: Fenton 
Boil Size: 45.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.40 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 80.0 % 
0.80 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.0 % 
0.40 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.40 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
40.00 gm Pearle [6.40%] (60 min) Hops 18.2 IBU 
50.00 gm Tettnang [4.20%] (30 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
50.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (0 min) 
1 PKGS W 34/70 YST

First time i've used corn and first time i've pushed my system beyond 23litres batch. Ended up with 32 i think. Great day! :beerbang:


----------



## Steve (5/8/07)

Currently chilling after a nice brew day with my son:

Charlies Special Ale

3.5gk Maris Otter Ale
1kg Weyermann Pilsner
150gms Chocolate malt
150gms Caraaroma (350 EBC)
20gms Roasted malt

25gms Bamling Cross @ 60
20gms Styrian Goldings @ 30
15gms Styrian Goldings @ 15 + Whirlfloc
20gms English Fuggles @ 0 mins

Nottingham Dry yeast

Mashed @ 67 mins for 60 mins

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (5/8/07)

Jye said:


> This is my first time using 50% rye and it felt like stirring rocks when mashing in for a p-rest. But when stepping up to sac-rest it started to feeling like good old rye... glue :lol: The sparge is gonna be fun :blink:



47.3 rye malt  

Jye..... are you still sparging that ?

mine was 40% (cracked fine) and was a nightmare. 

worth it though. :chug: 

I brewed a nice Weissebier today. was very cloudy into the firmenter so should hold a head. there was a mountain of break as well, it actually blocked the outlet and stopped the flow. the wort was pumped to the kettle after recitculating and clars as a bell..... german wheat was worth it.

recipe:

weizen

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 55.00 Wort Size (L): 55.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.30
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.38
Anticipated EBC: 7.6
Anticipated IBU: 13.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
56.9 7.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
32.5 4.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
4.1 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
0.8 0.10 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5
5.7 0.70 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount  Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.50 10.6 45 min.
40.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.50 3.3 10 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


----------



## bconnery (5/8/07)

Put down my sour orange flanders red today...

Some issues with technique and stuff meant the efficiency was way down to 65 but 1046 is a nice level for the sort of beer I'm hoping for...



Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.20 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 47.8 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 21.7 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 6.5 % 
0.30 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (2.0 SRM) Grain 6.5 % 
0.30 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 6.5 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 5.4 % 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80%] (70 min) Hops 13.8 IBU 
6.00 items Sour Orange Rind (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
8.00 items Sour Orange Juice (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.25 kg Golden Syrup (2.0 SRM) Sugar 5.4 % 
1 Pkgs Bastogne Belgian Ale (White Labs #WLP510) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Jye (5/8/07)

Tony said:


> 47.3 rye malt
> 
> Jye..... are you still sparging that ?
> 
> ...



I added 4 big handfuls of gulls before the first sparge and that went fine... but the second sparge decided to stick <_< another 2 handfuls sorted that out.

Its been fermenting at 17C for 48 hours now and nearly complete, should be kegged in a week :chug:


----------



## Tony (5/8/07)

rice gulls saved the day again.

I used 1 liter/kg of wheat and had no problems with stuck sparge while riciculating 60% wheat malt for an hour.

flowed as good if not better than an all barly mash

mate i just had a better look at that recipe and i recon its going to be a bloody top beer. close to mine in recipe..... lots of rye with ale, munich, german crystals and darks.

enjoy. it will be smooth and spicy

cheers


----------



## brendanos (5/8/07)

Chilling a Biere de Garde inspired by Farmhouse Ales, and about to get started on a just-cj style imperial pale ale. I'll post recipes later. I think it's going to be a late night...


----------



## kook (5/8/07)

Brewed what was supposed to be a foreign export stout this morning. Due to an overly vigourous boil and miscalculation of pre-boil wort, it ended up 1.082 rather than 1.062. Ended up pitching a combination of Windsor and Nottingham. Should be more like an Imperial Stout, we'll see how it ends up tasting.

Also bottled two batches, and cleaned, rinsed & sanitised 7 kegs. Somehow managed to clean the pool too.

Quite a productive Sunday!


----------



## mika (5/8/07)

Kook's been sniffing the Whipper ! :blink:


----------



## TerritoryBrew (5/8/07)

This is what I am going to throw on top of the Weizen Yeast Cake...

Hopefully brewing on Wednesday.

Recipe: Wednesday Weizenbock
Style: Weizenbock
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.071 SG
Estimated Color: 11.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 18.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------ 
3.60 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) 60.5 % 
0.90 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 15.1 % 
0.85 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (8.5 SRM) 14.3 % 
0.60 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) 10.1 % 
35.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00%] (90 min) Hops 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00%] (15 min) Hops 
1 Pkgs Hefeweizen Ale (White Labs #WLP300) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.95 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.52 L of water at 77.0 C 70.0 C 45 min 
Mash Out Add 6.21 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## Kai (5/8/07)

Just racked an extract american brown to secondary, have a koelsch-like substance fermenting and an extract dunkelweizen (with WB-06) next on the drawing board. Have been off the brewing wagon for a while, it's good to be back on it.


----------



## brendanos (6/8/07)

I fit two in today....

Biere de Garde

61% W Pils
15% W Vienna
9% W Munich I
5% W Melanoidin
3% W CaraMunich I
1.5% Bairds Amber
0.5% W Carafa I
5% Dextrose

20L @ 1.058, 30IBU
Wyeast 3275 (smelt amazing in the smack pack)

20g NZ Willamette 5.9% FWH
20g NZ Styrian Goldings 5.3% FWH
20g NZ Hallertau Aroma 6.8% 20 mins



45g/L IPA

32% JW Ale
32% JW Pils
16% W Vienna
4% W CaraMunich I
4% W Melanoidin
12% Dextrose

17L @ 1.068, ???IBU
2 x S05

FWH'd with 20g each of Nelson Sauvin 12.2%, Southern Cross 13.7%, Horizon 9.3%

Hopburst - 8 additions from 45, 30, 25, 20, 15, 10, 5, 0 mins before flameout.
Each addition was made up of 20g of a flower mix containing Styrian Goldings, Willamette, B Saaz, and Saaz, and 50g of a pellet mix containing Amarillo, Simcoe, Nelson Sauvin, Horizon, Southern Cross, and Hallertau.

Will be dry hopping in primary with 20g each of B Saaz and Nelson Sauvin, and in secondary with the same again plus 10g each of Simcoe, Amarillo, and Styrian Goldings.

The total hop mass used weighed in at about 770-780grams. Yeah it's pretty bitter. Seperating the wort from the hops was made ridiculously easy with a little help from my friends Lauter Tun and Hop Sock.

I think it's past my bed time.


----------



## Stuster (6/8/07)

brendanos said:


> Wyeast 3275 (smelt amazing in the smack pack)



What yeast is that?

Both brews sound very interesting. The IPA is a real monster. Like to know how that one turns out. Interesting mix. :super:


----------



## Kingy (6/8/07)

Brewer: KINGY
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Doppelbock
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.078 SG
Estimated Color: 39.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Munich Malt dark (17.7 EBC) Grain 58.1 % 
3.00 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 34.9 % 
0.40 kg Caraaroma (350.0 EBC) Grain 4.7 % 
0.20 kg Melanoiden Malt (70.0 EBC) Grain 2.3 % 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.50%] (60 min) Hops 15.8 IBU 
50.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.10%] (60 minHops 10.2 IBU 


To sick to go to work today :lol: So some therapy time in the brew shed for me


----------



## Tony (6/8/07)

Kingy said:


> To sick to go to work today :lol: So some therapy time in the brew shed for me





:lol: :super:


----------



## phonos (6/8/07)

Kingy said:


> Brewer: KINGY
> Style: Doppelbock
> TYPE: All Grain
> 
> ...



Hey Kingy, you're doing BIAB aren't you? Make sure you post in one of the BIAB threads how your efficiency etc went with such a high gravity brew.
And I hope the magic potion fixes you up :chug:


----------



## Fents (6/8/07)

hey kingy, in that recipe it says your boil is 45litres? how come batch size only 25 litres? Do you boil off 20litres?


----------



## Kingy (6/8/07)

Fents said:


> hey kingy, in that recipe it says your boil is 45litres? how come batch size only 25 litres? Do you boil off 20litres?



Thats what i start with before i add the grain bag and grain. Boil volume is less that that after the grain bag is removed. I do it the hard way lol


----------



## Ross (6/8/07)

Kingy said:


> Thats what i start with before i add the grain bag and grain. Boil volume is less that that after the grain bag is removed. I do it the hard way lol



Hi Kingy,

If you are using a brewing programme, you'll need to get your figures entered correctly or your bitterness values etc will be all wrong.

cheers Ross


----------



## Kingy (6/8/07)

Ross said:


> Hi Kingy,
> 
> If you are using a brewing programme, you'll need to get your figures entered correctly or your bitterness values etc will be all wrong.
> 
> cheers Ross



oh ok that does make sense now that i think of that and just played around with the software 
cheers kingy


----------



## eric8 (6/8/07)

Phonos said:


> Hey Kingy, you're doing BIAB aren't you? Make sure you post in one of the BIAB threads how your efficiency etc went with such a high gravity brew.
> And I hope the magic potion fixes you up :chug:




Phonos,
with my first BIAB my OG was around 1.080. I ended up adding about 6 litres to get 21l for fermenting and still had a gravity of 1.075. My eefiency was 79.1 according to beersmith. To be honest it doesn't mean much to me at the moment, all I care about is getting great tasting beer, which I got  .
Eric


----------



## goatherder (6/8/07)

Boiling an Alt right now...

47.4% Weyermann Pils
47.4% Weyermann Munich II
3.6% Melanoidin
1.5% Carafa Special III
Spalter and Hallertauer Mittelfrueh at 60 min to 45 IBUs
Mash at 65 degrees
OG 1.053
Wyeast 1007


----------



## Mothballs (6/8/07)

I am brewing a golden ale today and I've got 5 minutes to go on the boil of the 2nd batch . It smells fantastic.


----------



## Kai (6/8/07)

Stuster said:


> What yeast is that?



Biere de Garde.


----------



## glennheinzel (6/8/07)

Blackbird Belgian Dark Strong Ale (partial mash). 

* It is named after the CBR1100 (motorcycle) because the expected starting gravity is 1.100.
* Authentic ingredients include dark candi syrup from Grain & Grape, Special B + Belgian Aromatic malt from Daves Homebrew and a 4 litre starter of WLP575 Belgian Ale Blend.
* I'll wait a couple of days before pitching the dextrose (which I believe Rochefort does). This gives the yeast a couple of days to step up at a lower gravity.

Size: 20 L
Efficiency: 72%
Attenuation: 81.6%
Calories: 703.37 per 0.75 L

Original Gravity: 1.100 (1.075 - 1.110)
Terminal Gravity: 1.018 (1.010 - 1.024)
Color: 23.1 (15.00 - 20.00)
Alcohol: 10.83% (8.00% - 12.00%)
Bitterness: 21.76 (15.00 - 25.00)

Ingredients:
1.0 kg Australian Pale Malt
0.3 kg Special B - Caramel malt
0.3 kg Belgian Aromatic

2.15 kg Dry Light Extract
0.33 kg Candi Syrup Dark (tastes awesome)
2.0 kg Corn Sugar
0.4 kg Dry Wheat

60 g Fuggle (4.8%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 min
14 g Styrian Goldings (4.3%) - added during boil, boiled 20 min

WLP575 Belgian Style Ale Yeast Blend


----------



## Stuster (6/8/07)

Kai said:


> Biere de Garde.



The 3275 yeast is not on the Wyeast site, and a google didn't turn up any info on it.

Ah, now I get it, it's actually the 3725 yeast, also not on the Wyeast site, but there's some minimal info through google. Apparently the Fantome yeast.


----------



## Tony (6/8/07)

The wheat beer is goiung to hold a head........ if there is any left :angry: 

I pitched last night at 15 deg and set the temp control to slowly warm it up to 20 deg over night.

came out in the morning to find it bubbling away steadily at 20 deg...... perfect and very happy.

went to work dreaming of tall 500ml glasses of weissbier, what a great thought at 6am

got home this arvo to find this








I cleaned it up and found its heated itsself up to 21 deg. I put the airlock back in with some water in it and it is just boiling, not bubbling, its going mad.

came up and had dinner, went back down an hour later to find the same mess.... F%#K IT :angry: 

I dont have any tube to rig a blow off tube so i tried the old WLP023 burton ale trick of open firment to stop it spewing out the top....... NO..... screw you it said...... in comming out.

So in have stripped it of its lecky blanky and its dropped to 20.5 in the last hour. airlock is boiling less  

I am going down every 10 min and rocking the firmenter to knock the froth down, its been at the lid each time.

Hopefully it will calm down before i go to bed.

time for a beer and a wheat beer check

ahhhhhhh 3068...... and it was strait out of the smack pack into 50 liters.... well a small starter to get it going. Its going to be a great wheat.

cheers


----------



## brendanos (7/8/07)

Stuster said:


> The 3275 yeast is not on the Wyeast site, and a google didn't turn up any info on it.
> 
> Ah, now I get it, it's actually the 3725 yeast, also not on the Wyeast site, but there's some minimal info through google. Apparently the Fantome yeast.



In my defense, I was posting at 4am after a double brew day, or alternatively I'd copied it incorrectly off the pack into my recipe book. Sorry for the confusion, and thanks Kai for grabbing my back. Despite starting in the pack, and being pitched into a well aerated wort, it's pretty lifeless at 18-20. Any suggested temperatures for optimum performance/characteristics?


----------



## brendanos (7/8/07)

Upon reading a bit more about Fantome, I'm guessing I should try somewhere closer to 30C... D:


----------



## Stuster (7/8/07)

brendanos said:


> In my defense, I was posting at 4am after a double brew day, or alternatively I'd copied it incorrectly off the pack into my recipe book. Sorry for the confusion, and thanks Kai for grabbing my back. Despite starting in the pack, and being pitched into a well aerated wort, it's pretty lifeless at 18-20. Any suggested temperatures for optimum performance/characteristics?



No problems. It does sound like it could do with being warmer. The info I saw suggested up to 35C.


----------



## brendanos (7/8/07)

It seems pretty happy at 22C, I think I'll leave it there for a day or two then ramp it up to 28C over the following few days, then find somewhere chiller for it to garde for a few weeks.


----------



## matti (7/8/07)

Put this one down last week.
Pardon the sacrilege of actually brewing with sugar h34r: 

25 Litre 
2 kgs JWM pilsner export mash 90 min at 65-64 
1.7 kgs blonde LME Blackrock 
300g Crystal steeped prior to boil 
600g white cane sugar 
100 g Maltodextrine 
30 g NB for 60 min IBU 22 
13 g Saaz 30 min IBU 6 

Og 1.050 

Just found the S.G. 1.020 right on racking after 7 days with WLP830 recultured yeast.
Must be the darn sugar hey? ah well shite happen. 
Taste ok though and a wee bit on the dry side.

One for the megaswill out there?


----------



## browndog (9/8/07)

Doing a Hop burst IIPA tomorrow using left over bits of grain and some leftover hops. The hop mix is
Warrior 8g
Perle 16g
Nelson Sauvin 12g
Simcoe 12g
Should make for an interesting mix. I am also going to dry hop one lot of mix for 3 days then add another lot of the mix for 3 days. This brew should keep me pretty close to the kettle and the scales.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BD's Leftover IIPA
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.096 SG
Estimated Color: 18.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 102.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.30 kg Pilsner (2 Row) UK (2.0 EBC) Grain 57.92 % 
1.10 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 12.02 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 10.93 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 5.46 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.73 % 
0.25 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.73 % 
24.00 gm IPA Hop mix [8.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
24.00 gm IPA Hop mix [8.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
24.00 gm IPA Hop mix [8.00 %] (50 min) Hops 14.6 IBU 
24.00 gm IPA Hop mix [8.00 %] (45 min) Hops 14.1 IBU 
24.00 gm IPA Hop mix [8.00 %] (40 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
24.00 gm IPA Hop mix [8.00 %] (35 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
24.00 gm IPA Hop mix [8.00 %] (30 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
24.00 gm IPA Hop mix [8.00 %] (25 min) Hops 10.6 IBU 
24.00 gm IPA Hop mix [8.00 %] (20 min) Hops 9.3 IBU 
24.00 gm IPA Hop mix [8.00 %] (15 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
24.00 gm IPA Hop mix [8.00 %] (10 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
24.00 gm IPA Hop mix [8.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
24.00 gm IPA Hop mix [8.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
0.75 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 8.20 % 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 8.40 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 21.92 L of water at 76.0 C 65.0 C 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (10/8/07)

browndog said:


> Doing a Hop burst IIPA tomorrow using left over bits of grain and some leftover hops. The hop mix is
> Warrior 8g
> Perle 16g
> Nelson Sauvin 12g
> ...



Looks good Tony, hope its as good as the Caseswap one.
I'm redoing the bitter and stout (no chilli this time) that I had on then, on Saturday.


----------



## AUHEAMIC (10/8/07)

Im brewing RobWs robust porter vic case swap recipe on Sunday

50 litre batch
Type /%	/Kg
JW Ale malt 77.59/	8.535
JW Chocolate malt 5.17/	0.569
JW Amber malt 5.17/	0.569
TF Brown malt 5.17/	0.569
JW med crystal 140 3.45/	0.380
JW Wheat 3.45/	0.380

Type /AA%	/Boil time	/Grams	/IBU
EK Goldings /4.75	/60	/107	/29.1
EK Goldings /4.75	/15	/40	/5.4

S04


----------



## Doc (10/8/07)

Abbey's Dubbel for me on Sunday. 
Finally getting to use the Belgian sugar I've been sitting on for a while.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Steve (10/8/07)

Jyes Hef on Sunday for me  

Hefeweizen 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.55 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 56.0 % 
1.55 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 34.1 % 
0.35 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 7.7 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 2.2 % 

25.00 gm Hallertauer [3.70%] (60 min) Hops 10.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer [3.70%] (15 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 

1 Pkgs Weizen (Fermentis #WB-06) Yeast-Ale 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Aussie Claret (10/8/07)

Double brew day for me today first batch just mashing in now EKG Special Bitter then a Hallertau Kolsch.
(67) EKG Bitter 
Special/Best/Premium Bitter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 10/08/2007 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Paul 
Boil Size: 30.01 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 64.52 % 
0.70 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 15.05 % 
0.40 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 8.60 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.45 % 
0.20 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 4.30 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBC) Grain 1.08 % 
28.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 15.7 IBU 
28.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.8 IBU 
28.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tbsp Ph 5.2 Staiblizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.044 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.047 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.36 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 29.8 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 20.4 EBC Color: Color 



Koelsch 


Type: All Grain
Date: 10/08/2007 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Paul 
Boil Size: 30.01 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 80.00 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
0.50 kg Pale Wheat Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
28.00 gm Hallertau Mittelfruch [2.60 %] (60 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
28.00 gm Hallertau Mittelfruch [2.60 %] (30 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
5.00 gm NZ Saaz [7.70 %] (20 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
28.00 gm Hallertau Mittelfruch [2.60 %] (20 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tbsp Ph 5.2 Staiblizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Ale (DCL Yeast #S-33) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.62 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 21.9 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 8.0 EBC Color: Color 


:super: 
AC


----------



## mikem108 (10/8/07)

US Barley wine recipe from the latest BYO, now theres two methods listed one is to boil the wort down to the desired gravity and the other is to use first runnings only..which one to use hmmm


----------



## Stuster (10/8/07)

mikem108 said:


> US Barley wine recipe from the latest BYO, now theres two methods listed one is to boil the wort down to the desired gravity and the other is to use first runnings only..which one to use hmmm



Maybe you could do a parti-gyle. Do a barley wine with the first runnings, maybe an APA with the second runnings. Get that no-sparge maltiness in the barleywine, and get a second beer for free.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (10/8/07)

2 batches this weekend 

Cheers

Mild Mannered Northern English Brown Ale

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.00
Anticipated OG: 1.042 Plato: 10.51
Anticipated SRM: 20.1
Anticipated IBU: 32.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name  Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.0 3.20 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.035 5
5.0 0.20 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.002 2
5.0 0.20 kg. Melanoidin Malt 1.002 35
6.2 0.25 kg. Crystal 75L Great Britian 1.002 75
2.5 0.10 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.001 475
1.2 0.05 kg. Roasted Barley Great Britain 1.000 575

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Pacific Gem Pellet 7.05 14.3 60 min.
15.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 3.72 5.2 25 min.
10.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 2.77 1.9 15 min.
10.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 10.15 6.8 15 min.
15.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 10.15 4.1 5 min.
15.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 2.77 0.0 0 min.


Yeast

Windsor

================================================================

Creaky Boat ESB

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.70
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.94
Anticipated SRM: 15.7
Anticipated IBU: 39.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
36.2 1.70 kg. JW Export Pilsner Australia 1.018 2
36.2 1.70 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.018 5
4.3 0.20 kg. Crystal 55L Great Britian 1.002 55
8.5 0.40 kg. JW Malted Wheat Australia 1.004 2
4.3 0.20 kg. Melanoidin Malt 1.002 35
8.5 0.40 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.007 0
1.1 0.05 kg. Roasted Barley Great Britain 1.000 575
1.1 0.05 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.000 475

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Pacific Gem Pellet 7.05 13.3 60 min.
10.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 10.15 12.8 60 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 3.72 7.2 30 min.
15.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 3.26 2.2 10 min.
15.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 10.15 3.8 5 min.
18.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 3.26 0.0 0 min.


Yeast

Windsor


----------



## mikem108 (10/8/07)

Stuster said:


> Maybe you could do a parti-gyle. Do a barley wine with the first runnings, maybe an APA with the second runnings. Get that no-sparge maltiness in the barleywine, and get a second beer for free.




Thanks Stu, I was comtemplating that but unless I do some bottling this weekend , I've run out of fermenters although I could store it in a cube for future use!


----------



## Stuster (10/8/07)

mikem108 said:


> I could store it in a cube for future use!



Definitely. :super:


----------



## Maple (10/8/07)

I thought long and hard about this one, being my fiorst AG, I figured I should start simple, and get a feel for the whole process. Well, I chose one of the recipies here and gone for the Cali common - Full steam ahead. As usual, initial common sense goes out the window, and now it'll be a double first - AG and Lager. will do all my prep work tonight, and get stuck into this in the morning.


----------



## Steve (10/8/07)

Maple said:


> I thought long and hard about this one, being my fiorst AG, I figured I should start simple, and get a feel for the whole process. Well, I chose one of the recipies here and gone for the Cali common - Full steam ahead. As usual, initial common sense goes out the window, and now it'll be a double first - AG and Lager. will do all my prep work tonight, and get stuck into this in the morning.




:super: a double brew day for your first AG!!!! Good onya maple :beerbang: hope all goes well.....take some pics?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## razz (14/8/07)

Just about to sparge Doc's Aidan's Irish Red ale.


----------



## Steve (16/8/07)

Home alone this weekend :chug: 


FRIDAY: 

Saaz Pilsner 

5.5kg of JWM Pilsner grain. 
250 gms Carapils 

bitter to 40 IBU's using Saaz hops 
flavour with 25 gms Czech saaz, 10 minutes from the end of boil 
aroma with 25 gms Czech saaz hops, 1 minute from the end of boil 
single infusion mash at 65 deg 

S189 


SATURDAY: 

Nelson's Ale 

3.5kg Marris Otter 
500gms Wheat Malt 
500gms Caramunich II 
40gms Choc Malt 
30gms Roast Malt 

35gms Northern Brewer (6.20% AA) @ 60 mins 
15gms Nelson Sauvin (13% AA) @ 30 mins 
15gms NS @ 15 mins + Whirlfloc 
15gms NS @ 10 mins 
20gms NS @ 0 mins 

1 x Nottingham Ale yeast 

SUNDAY: 

Skunk Fart APA 

2.5 kg Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner 
2.0 kg Golden Promise Ale 
0.5 kg Wheat Malt 

30 g Amarillo (8.5 AA%) @ 60 mins 
20 g Amarillo @15 mins 
20 g Cascade at flameout 
20 g Amarillo dry hop 

Half a tab of whirlfloc at 15 mins 

Nottingham ale yeast 

IM BLOODY EXCITED!!!! 
Cheers 
Steve


----------



## roger mellie (17/8/07)

Kegs are running at critically low levels - need to address this:

Planned for tonight and thanks to Tony for inspiration - the last 2 LCBA's have been superb. This one will test out the D Saaz.

LCBA Clone III
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 17/08/2007 
Style: Blonde Ale Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Batch Size: 26.00 L Assistant Brewer: Tom 
Boil Volume: 33.85 L Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.20 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 77.3 % 
0.40 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 7.4 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.5 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Bel (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.5 % 
0.13 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 2.4 % 
0.10 kg Caramel Wheat Malt (90.6 EBC) Grain 1.8 % 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (45 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
15.30 gm D Saaz [6.00%] (45 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
15.30 gm D Saaz [6.00%] (20 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (90 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
20.00 gm D Saaz [6.00%] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
20.00 gm D Saaz [6.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - add 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG (1.008-1.015 SG) 
Estimated Color: 11.4 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 33.3 IBU (15.0-33.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.3 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.4 % (4.0-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.2 % 
Actual Calories: 487 cal/l 

Notes
Mash in with 16.2 Litres of 74 Degree Water
Mash out with 7.8 Litres of 98 Degree Water
Sparge with 17 Litres of 86 Degree Water

RM


----------



## glennheinzel (17/8/07)

Made a basic APA last night using leftover ingredients. This was in aid of showing a mate the brewing process. He emailed me today to say that he has spent all morning browsing brewing sites and that he can't wait to get his own kit. 

Category: American Ale 
Subcategory: American Pale Ale 
Recipe Type: Partial Mash 
Batch Size: 20 liters 
Volume Boiled: 6.5 liters 
Mash Efficiency: 72 % 
Total Grain/Extract: 3.50 kg. 
Total Hops: 80.0 g. 
Calories (12 fl. oz.): 207.4 

Ingredients 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
-- 
1.3 kg. Australian Pilsner 
.2 kg. Munich Malt 
2 kg. Dry Light Extract 
20 g. Target (Pellets, 11.00 %AA) boiled 60 minutes. 
20 g. Cascade (Pellets, 5.70 %AA) boiled 30 minutes. 
20 g. Amarillo (Pellets, 8.9 %AA) boiled 15 minutes. 
20 g. Amarillo (Pellets, 8.9 %AA) boiled 5 minutes. 
20 g. Amarillo (Pellets, 8.9 %AA) added to Primary. 
20 g. Cascade (Pellets, 5.50 %AA) added to Primary. 
Yeast: US-56 American Ale 


Vital Statistics 
------------------------------------------------------------------------
-- 
Original Gravity: 1.052 
Terminal Gravity: 1.012 
Color: 4.57 SRM 
Bitterness: 33.7 IBU 
Alcohol (%volume): 5.3 %


----------



## Stuster (17/8/07)

Looks good, Mr Mellie. I'm sure you'll be happy with the D Saaz. :wub:


----------



## yardy (17/8/07)

just about to go and force carb Ross' Full Nelson Summer Ale, looking fwd to this one. :chug: 

Cheers

Yard


----------



## goatherder (18/8/07)

AIPA mashing away as I type

83% Maris Otter
14% Munich II
3% Dark English Crystal

OG 1.070, mashed at 65 degrees

NZ Cascade, Centennial and Amarillo in a hopburst mix
70 IBUs in 5 min increments starting at 20 min
240g of hops for a 23litre batch (and then some for dry hopping)

Wyeast 1007 from slurry


----------



## eric8 (18/8/07)

I BIABed this last night. Only my second one. Did this in between packing to go to a wedding today, making dinner and giving the kids a bath. :blink: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Warriors APA
Brewer: Jungle Brewer
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.072 SG
Estimated Color: 12.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 63.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 78.57 % 
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 14.29 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 7.14 % 
18.01 gm Warrior [15.10 %] (60 min) Hops 26.5 IBU 
16.01 gm Warrior [15.10 %] (40 min) Hops 20.7 IBU 
15.01 gm Warrior [15.10 %] (20 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Glacier [5.80 %] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [StartYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 7.00 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 0.00 L of water at 65.0 C 65.0 C 
20 min Mash Out Add 0.00 L of water at 75.0 C 75.0 C


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/8/07)

Dark Mild... Maiden voyage of Craphaus III. 

It's good ta be back in the saddle. :beerbang: 

Brummie Bog

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

11-A English Brown Ale, Mild

Min OG: 1.030 Max OG: 1.038
Min IBU: 10 Max IBU: 25
Min Clr: 31 Max Clr: 65 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.70
Anticipated OG: 1.037 Plato: 9.34
Anticipated EBC: 42.0
Anticipated IBU: 23.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 64.52 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.029 SG 7.28 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
3.9 0.30 kg. Bairds Amber Malt UK 1.033 133
77.9 6.00 kg. Baird's Maris Otter Pale Ale UK 1.037 7
3.9 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 470
2.6 0.20 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 5
6.5 0.50 kg. Weyermann Caramel Rye Germany 1.035 167
5.2 0.40 kg. Baird's Pale Chocolate UK 1.033 500

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name  Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Goldings - NZ Whole 3.70 2.3 30 min.
30.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Plug 4.70 0.0 Dry Hop
20.00 g. Goldings - NZ Whole 3.70 0.0 Dry Hop
30.00 g. Goldings - NZ Whole 3.70 6.6 60 min.
8.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 8.0 60 min.
10.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 5.9 60 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - NZ Whole 3.70 0.9 10 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

Lallemand Windsor


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Burton On Trent
Profile known for: Strong Pale Ales

Calcium(Ca): 268.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 62.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 30.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 638.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 36.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 141.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 7.70
Total Water Qts: 24.41 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 23.10 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
sacc 5 90 68 68 Infuse 75 23.10 3.00


Total Water Qts: 24.41 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 23.10 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 28.24 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


Notes
-----

Added to water;

10g Gypsum

8g Calcium Carbonate

8g Bicarb Soda

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (19/8/07)

Warren, that looks like it will be a very tasty, full flavored mid strength beer, can you let me know how it turns out?

I don't know what to call this beer I brewed yesterday, it's a one hop one malt variety, Summer ale ?
Cheers
Andrew

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 5.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBGrain 100.00 % 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (90 min) 11.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (80 min) Hops 16.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (20 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) 
1 Pkgs US-05 (Safale #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
40 min Mash in Add 19.42 L of water at 74.5 C 67.0 C 
10 min Step Heat to 78.0 C over 20 min 78.0 C


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/8/07)

Will do Andrew, thanks... Whole idea was to create a Dark Mild (one of my faves) that's a little outside the box. To quote the Iron Chef I'm using two challenge ingredients. :lol: Caramel Rye and NZ Goldings whole hops. 

Summer Ale looks Cascade-a-licious Andrew. B) 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/8/07)

A single hopped lager going down today.

*PG Lager * 

Type: All Grain
Date: 19/08/2007 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.00 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 85.7 % 
0.60 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 10.7 % 
0.20 kg Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
15.00 gm Pacific Gem [14.00%] (60 min) Hops 27.3 IBU 
12.00 gm Pacific Gem [14.00%] (20 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Pacific Gem [14.00%] (5 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs European Lager II (Wyeast Labs #2247) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.3 % 
Bitterness: 37.7 IBU 
Est Color: 14.9 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Kai (19/8/07)

Nice one, TDA. I used Pac Gem in a weizenbock on friday, it's fermenting merrily away right now.


----------



## brendanos (19/8/07)

I'm brewing a Super Saison to get a second run out of the Biere De Garde yeast that would otherwise be getting bored when I rack the BDG in preperation for the garding. From what I understand Fantome use it for mostly Saison's anyway.

Super Saison

1.073 in 23L @ 65% efficiency (have been sparging minimally lately => low numbers)
40IBU calculated (prob closer to 30 on my system)

6.5kg (78%) W Pils
0.6kg (7.2%) W Munich I
0.4kg (5%) JW Wheat
0.2kg (2.5%) Unmalted Wheat

0.6kg Dextrose (added halfway into fermentation)

FWH 50g Hallertau Tradition Pellets (3.7%)
FWH 10g Horizon Pellets (9.3%)
15mins 10g Nelson Sauvin Pellets (12.2%)
2mins 20g Nelson Sauvin Pellets (12.2%)

Currently stressing over the Dupont mash schedule (constant heating from 45C up to 72C over 108 minutes). Every time I hit a hot spot with the thermometer I kill the gas and freak out, then after some stirring realise I was overreacting.


----------



## tangent (19/8/07)

MkII of my dunkelweizen today
kegging, filtering, tweaking and cleaning as well.
maybe time for a small beer every 20 minutes


----------



## NickB (20/8/07)

Thought a Monday Morning brew was in order (due to night shift tonight!)

Just waiting for the kettle to boil on my "Noosa Nelson" - An all Nelson Sauvin brew, with 90% Ale malt, 10% Flaked Maize, and a liberal dosing of Nelson hops... Yum!


----------



## kook (20/8/07)

brendanos said:


> From what I understand Fantome use it for mostly Saison's anyway.



I wouldn't create a recipe then. Just pick some grains at random, and find things in your kitchen to throw into the boil  

Fantome create some incredibly awesome beers. But they're about as consistant as a politician.


----------



## Mothballs (20/8/07)

Light American Amber Ale AG schedule
No Chill Batch # 150 20-08-2007

Batch size- 42 Lt
Total Bitterness - 24 IBUS

2.2 kg Aust ale malt grain
2.2 kg German Pils malt grain
1.0 kg Light Munich malt grain 
0.6 kg Dark Munich malt grain 
0.5 kg Medium crystal malt grain 
0.3 kg Carapils malt grain
0.2 kg Chocolate malt grain
0.2 kg Caramunich malt grain
(7.2kg total grain)
Bittering hops 31g Cascade pellets (6.7%AA) 
(30 min boil 12 IBU)

Flavour Hops 22g Amarillo pellets (8.9 % AA) 
(15 min boil 7 IBU)
Flavour Hops 22g Cascade pellets (6.7% AA) 
(15 min boil 5 IBU)

Aroma Hops 20g Amarillo hop pellets (8.9 % AA) (0 min boil 0 IBU)
Aroma Hops 20g cascade hop pellets (6.7 % AA) (0 min boil 0 IBU)

1x whirlfloc tablet
US56 ale yeast 

Just finished an AAA this afternoon. MY first using my new 60 lt pot. So much eaiser to do a double batch. I previously used a 30lt urn as my kettle and had to split the first runnings and sparge and do 2 boils which made it a PITA. Very happy doing one boil only now


----------



## glennheinzel (20/8/07)

Wheat beer mini mash

Final Size: 20.0 L (boiled 7 litres)
Original Gravity: 1.045 (1.044 - 1.052)
Terminal Gravity: 1.011 (1.010 - 1.014)
Color: 7.5 (2.0 - 8.0)
Alcohol: 4.46% (4.3% - 5.6%)
Bitterness: 9.6 (8.0 - 15.0) Used Rager's formula

Ingredients:
2 kg Dry Wheat Extract
0.7 kg Australian Pilsner
0.5 kg Australian Wheat
0.10 kg Melanoidin

20 g Hallertau (3%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
10 g Hallertau (3%) - added during boil, boiled 30 min

Yeast: Fermentis WB-06


----------



## Doc (20/8/07)

American Brown (with 80gr of Cascade flowers in a hop bag in the cube which smelt great), and a Schwarzbier today.

Doc


----------



## brendanos (20/8/07)

kook said:


> I wouldn't create a recipe then. Just pick some grains at random, and find things in your kitchen to throw into the boil
> 
> Fantome create some incredibly awesome beers. But they're about as consistant as a politician.




Hahaha :lol: I take it you tried these in Belgium? The more I read about them, the more I think that they're my kind of brewery!


----------



## Screwtop (20/8/07)

browndog said:


> Doing a Hop burst IIPA tomorrow using left over bits of grain and some leftover hops. The hop mix is
> Warrior 8g
> Perle 16g
> Nelson Sauvin 12g
> ...




You've been standing too close to Jye :lol:


----------



## Kingy (21/8/07)

the missus has gone to newcastle to meet photgraphers and wedding celebrants and due to the rain (not working) im stuck at home all alone  damn what am i going to do  
Mashing now
Recipe: Doppelbock #2
Brewer: KINGY
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Doppelbock
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.083 SG
Estimated Color: 42.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Munich Malt dark (17.7 EBC) Grain 60.11 % 
3.00 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 32.79 % 
0.45 kg Caraaroma (350.0 EBC) Grain 4.92 % 
0.20 kg Melanoiden Malt (70.0 EBC) Grain 2.19 % 
40.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.50 %] (50 min) Hops  20.2 IBU 
75.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.10 %] (50 miHops 12.2 IBU 


Then if my keg arrives today ill free up a cube for this one later on


Recipe: Pils, Ian Hard
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 38.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 7.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 92.44 % 
0.45 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.56 % 
27.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.80 %] (60 min) Hops 19.1 IBU 
45.00 gm Saaz [3.80 %] (30 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
45.00 gm Saaz [3.80 %] (10 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.20 %] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 


cheers kingy


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/8/07)

APA brewed last night. Yeast is US-05.

C&B
TDA 

View attachment Rat_Turd_3.txt


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/8/07)

Love it TDA :beerbang: 

Which part of the boil do you add the turd? :lol: 


Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/8/07)

Warren!

The name comes from when I first brewed the RAT TURD with a friend.
He dropped one lot of hop additions on the garage floor and whilst he was picking 
them up I told him to make sure they were hop pellets and not rat turds.
This is Ver3.0

C&B
TDA


----------



## fraser_john (25/8/07)

Well, the RIMS unit is heating, the march pump is circulating....what are you brewing today? 

The mash tun now holds for me....

Bigfoot Barley Wine

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

19-C Strong Ale, American Barleywine

Min OG: 1.080 Max OG: 1.144
Min IBU: 50 Max IBU: 100
Min Clr: 10 Max Clr: 19 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.81
Anticipated OG: 1.080 Plato: 19.43
Anticipated SRM: 14.3
Anticipated IBU: 97.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
72.2 5.64 kg. Pale Malt(2-row Maris Otter) Great Britain 1.038 3
12.8 1.00 kg. Rice Hulls Japan 0.000 0
5.8 0.46 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt England 1.033 12
3.3 0.26 kg. Light Dry Malt Extract 1.046 7
3.2 0.25 kg. Crystal 75L Great Britian 1.034 75
2.6 0.20 kg. Crystal 105L Great Britain 1.033 105

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
28.46 g. Chinook Pellet 13.00 55.6 60 min.
9.03 g. Chinook Pellet 13.00 15.8 45 min.
21.34 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 17.2 30 min.
14.23 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 6.0 15 min.
14.23 g. Cascade Plug 5.75 3.0 15 min.
28.46 g. Chinook Pellet 13.00 0.0 Dry Hop
28.46 g. Centennial Pellet 10.50 0.0 Dry Hop
28.46 g. Cascade Plug 5.75 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

US56 Amercan Ale

Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 7.55
Water Qts: 20.08 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 19.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.52 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 152 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 0 Time: 0


Total Mash Volume L: 24.04 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Fahrenheit.​
Whats yours?


----------



## Jye (25/8/07)

fraser_john here is the master thread. Link

Whats the reason for the carapils? big beers have enough problems attenuating as it is. Nice chunk of dry hops and should last a while during aging.


----------



## fraser_john (25/8/07)

It was just in the recipe I cloned out of Skotrats archive, so I left it there. Depending on how it attenuates I have a packet of champagne yeast to make sure I get the last of the fermentables out and just leave the residual unfermentables for mouthfeel.

Yes, nice dose of hops, this will be the hoppiest (.sp?) brew I have made. My only concern is that the last three beers I have made from the sack of Powells I bought is efficiency! Its the first I have used Powells and have REALLY struggled to get good efficiency out it. So, I am going to try a two pass batch sparge on it, my first attempt at a batch sparge as well!

Sorry folks for the wrong post thread


----------



## Jazzafish (25/8/07)

Just mashed in a reddish ale of sorts...

Target Gravity = 1.050
Total IBU = 24.7

70% Marris Otter
20% Weyermann cara red
5% Weyermann Dark Wheat
4% Rolled Oats
1% JW Roasted Wheat

18g of Brambling Cross at 60mins = 22ibu
14g of Hersbrucker at 10mins = 1.5ibu
14g of Hersbrucker at 5mins = 1.2ibu

I actually have had a starter on the stir plate, so I'm going to use my chiller this brew as I have plenty of WLP005 ready to go!

:beer:


----------



## faryg (25/8/07)

Halfway through brewing an IPA.


----------



## Keifer (25/8/07)

Need to get a beer going quick as my double batch which is in the kegs is not drinkable  (yet..)

Morgans 1.7kg wheat kit
Morgans 1kg liquid wheat malt
350gm LDME
1 saaz plug boiled for 10 mins with LDME in 2-3 litres water
1 Pack of the new wheat yeast - Safbrew WB-06
23 Litres


----------



## citizensnips (25/8/07)

Just completed this, should be a beauty

Morgans Blue Mountain Lager
600gm Dex
250gm Light Malt Brew Improver 
250gm Wheat Malt Brew Improver 
12g Hallertau 
S-23 Salflager 

Keifer keep us posted on how that wheat beer turns out becuase i'm looking to do one for my next recipe.

Cheers
-eddy-


----------



## Bobby (25/8/07)

Bright Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.63
Anticipated SRM: 6.8
Anticipated IBU: 24.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 29.68 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.040 SG 9.88 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.0 2.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
20.0 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
40.0 2.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. B Saaz Pellet 6.70 8.5 45 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 7.3 45 min.
15.00 g. B Saaz Pellet 6.70 4.8 20 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 4.1 20 min.
20.00 g. B Saaz Pellet 6.70 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US56


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/8/07)

Lightweight woozy attempt at a hopburst.  

Jaded Columbus

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-A American Ale, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 54
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 36 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.85
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.59
Anticipated EBC: 13.5
Anticipated IBU: 30.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 58.82 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.040 SG 9.91 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.5 0.25 kg. Weyermann Caramel Rye Germany 1.035 167
2.0 0.20 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 5
47.7 4.70 kg. Barrett Burston Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
47.7 4.70 kg. Baird's Maris Otter Pale Ale UK 1.037 7

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 4.6 30 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 5.1 30 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 3.6 25 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 4.0 25 min.
5.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 1.5 20 min.
5.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 1.7 20 min.
5.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 1.2 15 min.
5.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 1.3 15 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 1.8 10 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 2.0 10 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 1.5 5 min.
10.00 g. Pacific Jade Pellet 15.20 1.7 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast US56 US56 Yeast


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Marin County CA
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 12.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 10.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 15.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 17.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 13.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 74.0 ppm

pH: 8.31


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.85
Total Water Qts: 30.91 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 29.25 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sacc rest 5 90 65 65 Infuse 72 29.25 2.97


Total Water Qts: 30.91 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 29.25 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 35.83 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.




Warren -


----------



## Tony (26/8/07)

boiling a LCBA at the moment

The NZ cascade flowers smell fantastic. Milder and spicier i think. Less pine to me

LCBA 2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.40
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.41
Anticipated EBC: 6.3
Anticipated IBU: 26.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
76.9 8.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
9.6 1.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
6.7 0.70 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
6.7 0.70 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 9.1 45 min.
30.00 g. NZ Cascade Whole 5.80 7.8 45 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 4.9 15 min.
30.00 g. NZ Cascade Whole 5.80 4.2 15 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. NZ Cascade Whole 5.80 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05


----------



## bonj (26/8/07)

Tony said:


> boiling a LCBA at the moment
> 
> The NZ cascade flowers smell fantastic. Milder and spicier i think. Less pine to me



I'm mashing the same recipe right now, but all Weyermann and a 23L batch. I'm about to open the hops and measure them out. Same hops, flowers also.


----------



## Tony (26/8/07)

they smell fantastic.

I can smell it outside all around the house too 

cant wait to get this one on tap.

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/8/07)

Let me know how the Cascade flowers go Tony... Got a packet of them burning a hole in my freezer right now.  

Actually that recipe looks like a good place to stick 'em too. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## Tony (26/8/07)

Oh mate......... Do it.... DOOOOO IIIIIIT !

I have just got it chilled and the smell in the kettle is incredible to say the least.

ITs sweet, spicy, citrusy..... i cant stop sticking my face in the top and breathing deep.

Im not a cascade fan and i do recal when i made this the first time i could smell that..... pungent cascade..... smell. It was a nice beer but thats why i went to amarillo on the second one and it was tops but lacked the spicyness.

I can smell the cascade but i dont find it offensive like i always do.

Im sold!

I can feel an APA comming on and thats a big thing for me to say regarding cascade.

Will have to try the NZ Goldings too.

anyone already given them a run?

cheers


----------



## bonj (26/8/07)

Tony,

That "witbier style" beer that I gave you used NZ Goldings exclusively. If you could taste it under the spices.

-Bonj


----------



## matti (26/8/07)

Cheers for the info
Iv'e got amarillo plugs and cascade plugs.
Looking at brewing an IPA or APA later in the year.
(Still waiting for the Kettle an mashtun.)
keep coming up with great recipes Tony and gang
Matti


----------



## Tony (26/8/07)

Bonj said:


> Tony,
> 
> That "witbier style" beer that I gave you used NZ Goldings exclusively. If you could taste it under the spices.
> 
> -Bonj



Corriander got in the way i think.

Goldings is a subtle hop and is easily overshadowed...... will get some and make a nice summer ale.

Will be a 1 hop 1 grain thing.

100% Golden Promise and NZ Goldings. Should be nice if the hops are up to it.

I haven found a NZ hop i dont like yet. and all those fresh unprocessed flowers. Its hop heaven

Did you get yours boiling mate...... how did it smell?

cheers


----------



## bonj (26/8/07)

Not yet... Had a sleep in this morning  
A nice leisurely brewday today... will start the sparge in about 5 minutes... I'd better go check my HLT temp.


----------



## Tony (26/8/07)

MMM hop flowers. These make it so easy. No hop trub and much better flow through the hops than a hop sock with the SS mesh basket

cheers


----------



## deckedoutdaz (26/8/07)

Tony said:


> MMM hop flowers. These make it so easy. No hop trub and much better flow through the hops than a hop sock with the SS mesh basket
> 
> cheers



Hey Tony,

do you just sit them in there while you boil??

Daz


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/8/07)

Tony said:


> Will have to try the NZ Goldings too.
> 
> anyone already given them a run?
> 
> cheers



Yeah got them (NZ Goldings) in a Dark Mild that's almost finished in the primary. Bit hard to say one way or another with so much dark malt in the foreground. :lol: 

My only complaint with them is the low AAUs. From memory only around 3.5% so ya gotta use a boatload of them.

Might have to try and do that NZ Cascade bright ale next. Think the planned stout may have to be pushed into the background for a while.  

Warren -


----------



## Tony (26/8/07)

Not quite sure what you mean there :unsure: 

I just put the hops in it and lower it into the boiling wort. take it out and top up for late additions

too easy

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/8/07)

Heh! Heh! I like riding 'em bareback. :lol: 

Picture of around 100g of NZ Stryrian Golding flowers. 

Warren


----------



## Tony (26/8/07)

I have plans for a FB in the kettle but the bottom of the old 18 gallon keg isnt even, its all over the place.

I used to do this in my 50 liter keg kettle (its now my HLT) and it works fantastic.

I contacted Metal Mesh a few weeks back and a sheet of SS mesh thats 1.4M x 1M is only about $70

I have a sheet of 2mm hole PErfirated plate that i found a bit thin for a FB in the mash tun so if i cant get that to fit in, might get some more mesh and make a really big basket to fit inside the Chiller.

IT only just holds 180G of hops. Would go any more.

I Want to develop a house Pale Ale with POR flowers so will be looking into a FB for the kettle for sure

Ahhhh another thing to clean 

cheers


----------



## bugwan (26/8/07)

Finished off my best brewday ever a few hours back...now just relaxing in the Melbourne sunshine (22 degrees in the shade). Hit all my temps and volumes, no spillages, no taps left on and I even remember the Irish moss..!

I ran off a recipe from Vicbrew's 2005 booklet for an English Special Bitter (by Tony Wheeler), which not only won the ESB comp, but after diluting the same batch with carbonated water, he won the English Ordinary Bitter category too :blink: 

Recipe: Tony Wheeler's ESB
Brewer: Bugwan
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.20 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 22.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (5Grain 84.8 % 
0.68 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Bairds) (118.2Grain 15.2 % 
18.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (90 min) (First Wort Hop)Hops 17.2 IBU 
18.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (90 min) (FirHops 10.8 IBU 
13.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (20 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
13.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (20 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
13.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops - 
13.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (0 min) (AromHops - 
1 Pkgs London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) Yeast-Ale  

I mashed out at 77 and did a single batch sparge after draining the tun. 30 litres in kettle, boiled down to about 21 in the no-chill vessel. Haven't taken a gravity reading yet, will do so before pitching tomorrow...
Plan is to primary ferment for 7 days with Wyeast 1318 (London Ale III) and let it spend 3 weeks in secondary.

First time I've tried first wort hopping and my reading on it promises some good results. If this can come out even vaguely like Tony's original, I'm set for some good drinking in the months to come.


----------



## AndySmith (26/8/07)

Just finished my first AG brew, few hickups and a few mods needed to the equipment, but went pretty well. I'll post pics later.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.09 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 8.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 83.3 % 
0.50 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 8.3 % 
0.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 8.3 % 

10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
10.00 gm D Saaz [5.60%] (60 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 

10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
10.00 gm D Saaz [5.60%] (20 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (20 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 

10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Hops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops - 
10.00 gm D Saaz [5.60%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 

1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Tony (26/8/07)

mate that looks fantastic..... ytou will love it.

very close to what me and Bonj brewed today.

must be that time of yeat...... out with the thick dark ales, in with the light summer ales 

cheers


----------



## AndySmith (26/8/07)

Yeah the summer ales are the go at the moment.

Those cascade flowers were fantastic :wub:


----------



## Steve (27/8/07)

Put this down yesterday: 

5kg Weyermann Pilsener 

15gms Nelson Sauvin flowers (13% AA) @ 60, 30, 15 (+ Whirlfloc), 10 mins 
25gms Nelson Sauvin @ 0 mins 

Nottingham Ale yeast 

Cheers 
Steve


----------



## bindi (27/8/07)

G'Day Guys, have not posted on this site for months but I have not stopped brewing  .
All quick and easy stuff and for those that know me NEVER to style like this I am doing as I type.

Trappist Excommunated
OG 1071
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.65 kg Pale Malt (Weyermann) (3.3 SRM) Grain 42.9 % 
2.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 40.5 % 
0.35 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (13.0 SRM) Grain 5.7 % 
0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 4.9 % 
26.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40%] (30 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 19.4 IBU 
28.30 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60%] (10 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.00%] (10 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
Just enough! Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 6.0 % 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## Doogiechap (27/8/07)

Just finished a 40l batch of SFPA with a London 1028 Yeast in Half and a US 05 (rebadged 56) dry yeast in the other. I was very happy with the Amarillo/ Cascade combo additions last time so will keep it the same.
AA IBU Time
Chinook 34 Grams 9.8 37.7 80 min.
amarillo 12 Grams 7.1 2.1 15 min.
cascade 12 Grams 4.5 1.3 15 min.
amarillo 12 Grams 7.1 1.6 10 min.
cascade 12 Grams 4.5 1 10 min.
amarillo 23 Grams 7.1 2.6 5 min.
cascade 24 Grams 4.5 1.7 5 min.
amarillo 34 Grams 7.1 0 0 min.
cascade 36 Grams 4.5 0 0 min.

I've got another 40l batch of Doc's Choc Oatmeal Porter just starting to roll in the kettle  I'll split the yeast between another US05 and a T58 to spice things up a bit more  . I brewed this about 18 months ago and am looking forward to having another taste  .
Lovely relaxed day, started at 5 and should be wound up by 2.
Cheers
Doug


----------



## brettprevans (27/8/07)

*Kenzie's Scottish Pride* (Scottish Heavy)
3kg Light Dry Malt Extract
1.5kg Amber Liquid Malt Extract
Mini mash grains 300gms Chocolate Malt
300gms Light Crystal Malt
200gms Peat Smoked Malt
200gms Amber Malt
20gms Roast Barley
POR @ 60 (not sure of how much - aiming for 20IBU so 20g?)
Wyeast 1084 Irish or Wyeast 1786 Scottish
120min boil
21L, 8.5%

*RIS* 
1.7kg can Draught
1.7kg can Porter
1.7kg can Stout (no brand names are listed)
1kg brewing sugar
1kg dried brew booster
500g cracked roast barley (steeped)
500g cracked light crystal (steeped)

60g styrian goldings @60
40g EKG @15
20g saaz @0
40g nottinham yeast, 1 pack champaigne yeast
20L, 12.2%


*Cerveza* 
1 cerveza can
250g Dex
250g LDME
10g Glacier hops @15
10g Glacier @10
20g Glacier @ flameout 
2 x saflager @ 12C for 3 weeks, then chill as cold as I can for for another 2.
22L, 4.1%


----------



## glennheinzel (27/8/07)

edit: Moved post to more relevant section.


----------



## mje1980 (29/8/07)

An APA.

4kg Pils ( weyermann )
150g caramunich 1
50g dark xtal
30g amber.

FWH Cascade 20g, amarillo 20g

10 mins Cascade 20g, amarillo 20g

5 mins cascade 10g, amarillo 10g

US 56 dry.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (30/8/07)

Putting down this bad boy on Saturday - Aussie Sparkle Arkle Ale

I like to think of myselft as another *"Proud Defender of the POR Hop!"*

Roll on summer!

DK
:super:


----------



## AndrewQLD (30/8/07)

Brewed a Pilsner tonight, was supposed to be 1.048 into the fermenter but I ended up with 1.057. An increase in efficiency from my usual 70% up to 83%, only changes were using 100% Galaxy malt instead of Powells Pilsner malt and a continuous recirculation through my Herms and a 63, 72 step mash then 78 mashout as per the Zwickel method (sort of), when will I learn to make changes one step at a time?. I hope I get the same results using the Cryer Ale malt I have just taken delivery of.

Cheers
Andrew

Here's the recipe
Recipe: Pilsner
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Northern German Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 5.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0Grain 100.00 % 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 12.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (40 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
0.30 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #34/70) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Zwickels Pilsner mash
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Zwickels Pilsner mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
40 min Saach Step Add 20.00 L of water at 69.7 C 63.0 C 
20 min Sacch Step Heat to 72.0 C over 20 min 72.0 C 
5 min Mash out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C


----------



## Tony (30/8/07)

DK said:


> I like to think of myselft as another *"Proud Defender of the POR Hop!"*
> 
> Roll on summer!



:super: 

 

That makes 2 of us !

I prefer them whole though.  

this is what i have planned next

Australian Keg Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.20
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.91
Anticipated EBC: 7.2
Anticipated IBU: 27.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
49.0 5.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
44.1 4.50 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
5.9 0.60 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
1.0 0.10 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Pride of Ringwood (whole) Whole 9.60 9.7 First WH
30.00 g. Pride of Ringwood (whole) Whole 9.60 12.7 45 min.
30.00 g. Pride of Ringwood (whole) Whole 9.60 5.0 10 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05





cheers


----------



## 0M39A (31/8/07)

finally put down the hefeweizen.

very basic, seemed too basic, but oh well.

3kg dried wheat extract (usually 50/50ish wheat/ale malt)
35g tettnang for 60min
wb-06 yeast
23L

thats it...

pitched yeast at 24C, left in garage overnight to chill, hoping it got down to 15-16 or so overnight and putting the heater on it later, to slowly bring the temperature up to 22-24 over the course of the fermentation.


----------



## barls (31/8/07)

im in the middle of this
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry239195 . got the yeast to kick after 36hrs and all systems are go


----------



## Ross (31/8/07)

Just put this one down to give the NZ Goldings flowers a workout.
Slightly fiddly grain bill, but just ongoing tweaking of past recipes.

Goldings Best Bitter 

Date: 29/08/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 34.94 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Efficiency: 85.00 


Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 66.19 % 
0.50 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 11.82 % 
0.40 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 9.46 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.73 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 2.36 % 
0.10 kg Caramel Wheat Malt (90.6 EBC) Grain 2.36 % 
0.10 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 2.36 % 
0.03 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 0.71 % 
48.00 gm Goldings [3.70 %] (60 min) Hops 16.0 IBU 
40.00 gm Goldings [3.70 %] (20 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings [3.70 %] (15 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings [3.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings [3.70 %] (5 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.041 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.6% 
Bitterness: 34.7 IBU Calories: 414 cal/l 
Est Color: 18.3 EBC Color: Color 
Mashed at 64c


----------



## Ross (31/8/07)

& put this one down as well....

Rugger Watson II 

Date: 29/08/2007 
Batch Size: 30.00 L
Boil Size: 39.23 L
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 35.09 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt Weyermann (3.5 EBC) Grain 35.09 % 
1.50 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 26.32 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Rye Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (157.6 EBC) Grain 3.51 % 
20.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (50 min) Hops 25.0 IBU 
20.00 gm NZ Saaz D [5.60 %] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs CraftBrewer Weizen (Fermentis #S-08) Yeast-Wheat 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.69 % 
Bitterness: 27.0 IBU 
Est Color: 12.5 EBC 

cheers Ross


----------



## Steve (31/8/07)

It must be a hard life! Can tell who does the work at craftbrewer....onya Josh....  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/8/07)

Ross said:


> & put this one down as well....
> 
> Rugger Watson II
> 
> ...




See always time to brew Ross if bloody Vics don't hold ya up. :lol: 

Luvs the recipe. :super: 

Warren -


----------



## Keifer (31/8/07)

Keifer said:


> Need to get a beer going quick as my double batch which is in the kegs is not drinkable  (yet..)
> 
> Morgans 1.7kg wheat kit
> Morgans 1kg liquid wheat malt
> ...




So 7 days later i take a SG of 1013 with an estimate of 1012 FG so i'll keg this today.

Eddy you wanted to know how it turns out, never have i drunk an entire sample from the fermenter!
Flat and 23c it tastes very good, cold and carbed will be awesome


----------



## barls (31/8/07)

here is mine 
experimental belgian
Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 10.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 6.00 l
Volume Transferred: 6.00 l Water Added To Fermenter 14.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.029 SG Expected OG: 1.048 SG
Expected FG: 1.010 SG Apparent Attenuation: 78.6 %
Expected ABV: 5.1 % Expected ABW: 4.0 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 22.9 IBU Expected Color: 24.7 SRM
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % Approx Color:	
Boil Duration: 30.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	When
German Munich Malt 1.00 kg 29.4 % In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich I 0.25 kg 7.4 % In Mash/Steeped
Extract - Light Liquid Malt Extract 1.70 kg 50.0 % End Of Boil
Sugar - Candi Sugar Dark 0.45 kg 13.2 % End Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	Form	When
US Mount Hood 4.5 30 g Loose Whole Hops 30 Min From End
US Mount Hood 4.5 30 g Loose Whole Hops 15 Min From End
US Mount Hood 4.5 15 g Loose Whole Hops At turn off

Yeast
Wyeast 1388-Belgian Strong Ale


----------



## AndrewQLD (31/8/07)

Oliver Cromwell Bitter, brewing tommorrow and giving the Styrian goldings another try. I plan on lightly priming 6 lt in my party keg and connecting to my beer engine to give it a test run. The rest will be kegged as normal.


Recipe: Oliver Cromwell Bitter
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.039 SG
Estimated Color: 10.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) 93.09 % 
0.15 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) 3.99 % 
0.11 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) 2.93 % 
25.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (60 min) 23.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60 %] (15 min) 4.5 IBU 
0.30 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 3.76 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 18.00 L of water at 71.4 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 20 min 78.0 C


----------



## brettprevans (31/8/07)

citymorgue2 said:


> *Kenzie's Scottish Pride* (Scottish Heavy)
> 3kg Light Dry Malt Extract
> 1.5kg Amber Liquid Malt Extract
> Mini mash grains 300gms Chocolate Malt
> ...



1 down and 2 to go. yah partials tomorrow, got to remember to take pics. the house will smell awsome after 4 hours of paartial grain boils! i really got to stop reading this thread as all i do is add more recipes to my brew list!


----------



## winkle (1/9/07)

Double brew day
Got a Hefe-weizen in a no-chill cube waiting for some yeast.
Also did a CAP with jasmine rice.

4.0kg Pilsner malt
0.5kg Cooked jasmine rice
0.2kg Med Crystal
0.1kg Cara-pils
mashed at 67 C
22gm Green Bullet 60 minutes
15gm B-Saaz 15 minutes
15gm B-Saaz 5 minutes

How long does a whirfloc tablet take to work? I took one 10 minutes ago and had a lie down but the wort isn't any clearer :blink:


----------



## Zwickel (1/9/07)

Im doing an ASSSMP (Aussie Style Single Step Mash Pilsener) right now  
want to compare with my tradionally brewed multi step mash Pilsener  

Ive modified a little the procedure to fit into my system.

The brewery all dressed up:





mashing in, at the side you can see hot and cold water intake:




the water intake is controlled by a level sensor and a solenoid valve:




at the side you can also see the chiller, connected to cold water:




currently Im heating up to 67C and rest for 60min.

Should I do a mashout or just start lautering after the rest?

Any comments are highly appreciated.

Cheers Brewers :beer: 

btw: the way is the target


----------



## tangent (1/9/07)

the way is the target?

your beer shouldn't be called Australian style Zwickel, we don't have many sweet pilsners here.

I love your brewery!


----------



## Zwickel (1/9/07)

tangent said:


> the way is the target?



yeah, that means not only to get some beer to drink is the aim/target/goal, just to do the work, to brew (the way to get the beer) is the most pleasure.

pooooohhh...why you speak such a complcated language?



> your beer shouldn't be called Australian style Zwickel, we don't have many sweet pilsners here.


do you think the beer will become too sweet? why?


> I love your brewery!



Thanks mate, me too, but dont tell it to the missus  

referring to the discussion we had recently about doing step mash, Id like to find out how my Pilsener will taste if I doing it your way  

I havent changed anything else.

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (1/9/07)

Zwickel, you make the Aussie beers, I'm happy to make the Zwickel beers. The dry North German beers suit my palate, am drinking the Zwickel Weizen tonight, almost warm enough 28C today. Going to the gem fields in central QLD for 10 days, west of Rockhampton, you might remember from your 2005 trip. Will be introducing the locals there to the Zwickel Pilsener and Zwickel Weizen, now there is a challenge, XXXX country :lol:


----------



## Tony (1/9/07)

whats your recipe mate

For an authentic VB, just melt a few handfulls of old rubber bands and dilute with water till its thin and pale golden.

But seriously.... what hops are you using.

Aussie "lagers" are hardly pilsners. they are not very bitter...... say 18 to 22 IBU in a 4.8% ABV beer.

Generally they are made with pils malt, some caramalt (carahell) for bady and colour and will use ..... not sure exactly of amounts...... 10 to 20% cane sugar.

Typicly hopped with Pride Of Ringwood (the most hated hop in the craft brewing comunity in aus) and/or cluster hops.

I like POR though..... and dont like cascade much but im different 

Generally hopped only for bitterness. Hops will be completly undetectable. Malt is not really there either... maybe a bit.

Filtered to within an inch of its life and god knows what else added in to make it last more than a week in the keg.

Served at almost freezing point to hide the poor... non existant flavour quality of the beer.

Thats about it.

Oh..... and if you want to charge an extra 30% on the price, you just put the word "Premiun" on a fancy label and bobs your profitable unkle

So now can you see why we are all so keen to learn more about the great beers form germany, england ect

Things are getting better here now with smaller micro brewerys making some real beer with character and class but the mainstream beer is not so flash

cheers


----------



## Zwickel (1/9/07)

Screwtop said:


> Zwickel, you make the Aussie beers, I'm happy to make the Zwickel beers. The dry North German beers suit my palate, am drinking the Zwickel Weizen tonight, almost warm enough 28C today. Going to the gem fields in central QLD for 10 days, west of Rockhampton, you might remember from your 2005 trip. Will be introducing the locals there to the Zwickel Pilsener and Zwickel Weizen, now there is a challenge, XXXX country :lol:


Hi Screwy,
youre lucky guys, having 28C in winter time wheras here in G were in summertime having 16C outside :angry: 
Are you going to Emerald? or Rubinvale? Ive been there two years ago, a lovely nice place  
sorry for being off-topic.

@Tony, thank you so much for your suggestions. One day I will brew that way.

But today I just wanna find out wether a single step mash is enough or I have to do multi step mashes, thats all.
To have a proper comparison, I have to do the Pilsener as I used to do, using the same amount of Hops, just changing the mash schedule.
If Im going to change too much in one time, so I dont know in the end what is resposible for the change in flavor.

So little by little Im going to switch over to an Aussie Style Lager.
In the end I wanna be able to tell ya what procedere has changed most of the flavor.

Cheers mates :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (1/9/07)

Zwickel said:


> Hi Screwy,
> youre lucky guys, having 28C in winter time wheras here in G were in summertime having 16C outside :angry:
> Are you going to Emerald? or Rubinvale? Ive been there two years ago, a lovely nice place
> sorry for being off-topic.
> ...



Zwickel,

Rubyvale, the caravan park is right opposite the pub, do you remember. I am interested to know which procedures change most of the flavour also, keep us posted.

Screwy


----------



## tangent (1/9/07)

i think your pilsner will be too sweet Zwickel.
if i had to use a single infusion, i'd mash at 64C :beer:


----------



## Zwickel (1/9/07)

tangent said:


> i think your pilsner will be too sweet Zwickel.
> if i had to use a single infusion, i'd mash at 64C :beer:


damn....Tangent...you should have told me earlier  its too late now. Im boiling the hops right now.
Anyway, Ive to brew again next saturday, using the yeast cake from this brew.
We had many parties recently, so I ran almost empty, have to do three brews in a row.
Always putting the new brew just over the old yeast cake, that makes the best beers  

So the next batch will be held at 64C.
Thanks for that.

Cheers


----------



## tangent (1/9/07)

i still think a stepped mash is best for lagers and wheat beers but you have to experiment! give it to the ladies, they seem to like sugar


----------



## Screwtop (2/9/07)

Zwickel said:


> damn....Tangent...you should have told me earlier  its too late now. Im boiling the hops right now.
> Anyway, Ive to brew again next saturday, using the yeast cake from this brew.
> We had many parties recently, so I ran almost empty, have to do three brews in a row.
> Always putting the new brew just over the old yeast cake, that makes the best beers
> ...




Interested to know what yeast you are using Zwickel?

Screwy


----------



## Kingy (2/9/07)

My first go at a wheat beer

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.62 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 7.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 50.00 % 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 50.00 % 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [2.10 %] (45 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.50 %] (45 min) Hops 16.8 IBU 
yeast is saf wb-06 wheat 

Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg

----------------------------


----------



## Screwtop (2/9/07)

Kingy said:


> My first go at a wheat beer
> 
> Recipe Specifications
> --------------------------
> ...




Should be great Kingy, ferm at 22 for some banana esters. Great summer drink in the keg from primary and drinking in 10 days. Give it good carbonation of about 2.9 volumes, nothing looks better than a big glass full of pale cloudy Weizen with a big thick white foamy head. Mmmm, what time is it? Bit early to start yet :lol:


----------



## tangent (2/9/07)

stop it, you're making me thirsty at 9am on a Sunday!


----------



## Jazzafish (2/9/07)

Zwickel said:


> damn....Tangent...you should have told me earlier  its too late now. Im boiling the hops right now.
> Anyway, Ive to brew again next saturday, using the yeast cake from this brew.
> We had many parties recently, so I ran almost empty, have to do three brews in a row.
> Always putting the new brew just over the old yeast cake, that makes the best beers
> ...



Keep us posted Zwickle, I am interested in how the German pilsner malt turns out with a single step mash. What pilsner malt are you using? I know that Joe White Pilsner Malt is fine with this method, but was led to believe this was due to modifications in the malting process???


----------



## yardy (2/9/07)

this is down to 1008 now

3000 Wheat Malt
2000 Pils Malt
.250 Melanoiden malt
.250 Vienna Malt

40gm Hallertau Hersbrucker 60min
10gm NS 30min
10gm NB 1min

WB-06 Weizen

will try and get this on today or tomorrow

1750 Rye Malt
1500 MO
1500 Ale Malt BB
.250 Wheat Malt

Columbus/Tomahawk ?min
Mount Hood ?min

Craftbrewer American Ale Yeast

Yard


----------



## brendanos (3/9/07)

I was only planning one brew today, but after hearing about MJ's passing, I thought I'd brew a second beer in his honour.

MJ Commemorative Barleywine

2.5kg 47% Maris Otter
1.0kg 19% Weyermann Vienna
0.1kg 2% Weyermann Rauchmalt
1.5kg 28% Coopers LME (extract late)
0.2kg 4% brown sugar (mid fermentation)

Mashed at 65C for 65 minutes, mash out at 72C, sparged at 74C for total pre-boil volume of 15L.

Boiled for 65 minutes, and hopped as follows:

15g Nelson Sauvin 12.2% FWH (40IBU)
25g Horizon 9.3% FWH (50IBU)
20g Amarillo 8.9% 20minutes (14IBU) +yeast nutrient, +irish moss
5g (haven't decided yet) DRY (0IBU)

...for a total of 65g of hops.

11L in the fermenter @ 1.096 (pre-pitching) 55% eff S). After the brown sugar addition the OG would be approximately 1.105.

Pitched a 2L starter of the yeast cake from a saison (3725 - biere de garde) with a sachet of S05 (chico ale). Planning to repitch mid-fermentation with 1007, more S05, and a champagne yeast. I'm also tempted to re-culture some 4366 (distillers malt strain) from a RIS to bring the total strains involved to 5.

After primary fermentation I'm going to split the batch into two glass demijohns for a secondary/maturation of 65 days on oak chips that have been pre-soaked in La Gavulin.


...and currently mashing is Act 2 of Shakespeare, The Stout, my second clone of the Rogue oatmeal stout. It went so quickly and with such good reception that I had to brew it again. I should probably put it in the recipes section. The only change I've made to the recipe I used last time is the addition of 75g of toasted oatmeal, for a hint of biscuit/nuttiness.



brendanos said:


> 17L, 1.062, 72IBU, 45.5SRM
> 
> 3.7kg (74%) Joe White Ale
> 0.4kg (8%) Bairds XXX
> ...



And on top of these two brews, I also bottled 28L of dark hard lemonade. Quite a productive day.


----------



## Zwickel (3/9/07)

Screwtop said:


> Interested to know what yeast you are using Zwickel?


Screwy, the yeast Im using comes from the "Binding Brewery" from Frankfurt, is just a bottom fermenting lager yeast.
Fermenting Temp ~8C, high flocculating.



Jazzafish said:


> Keep us posted Zwickle, I am interested in how the German pilsner malt turns out with a single step mash. What pilsner malt are you using? I know that Joe White Pilsner Malt is fine with this method, but was led to believe this was due to modifications in the malting process???


hmmm.... I dont know much about the Pilsener Malt Im using, just bought Pilsener Malt.
Here in Germany we dont make any differnces in Pilsener Malts, its just Pilsener Malt 

Of course Ill let you know how the beer turnes out, Im in suspense already.
One thing Ive noticed already, I had much more trub (hot break) lying on the bottom of the boiler after the whirlpool was done than I was used to, dont know if that matters.

btw. pitched the yeast this morning, now at afternoon its bubbling already like crazy.

Cheers


----------



## Tony (3/9/07)

tangent said:


> stop it, you're making me thirsty at 9am on a Sunday!



your making me thirsty at 7:45 AM on a monday


----------



## winkle (6/9/07)

Ok - if I bottle the wifes' wine and get over the inexplanable urge to make a mead, this weekend I'm going with a Weizen-doublebock to pitch on top of a WB06 yeast cake left over from a Hefe-weizen.

"Drunken Weasel"
20 litre
Single infusion, medium body
Mash temp 67 C

5.0kg JW Wheat malt
1.20kg JW Lite munich
1.20 kg JW Trad Ale
0.4kg Caraaroma
0.15kg Melanoidin
0.04kg JW Chocolate

50gm Herbrucker 90 minutes
15gm Hersbrucker 15 minutes


----------



## Steve (7/9/07)

Another KOBA for me on Sunday :chug: 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=397

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Maple (7/9/07)

I have a bit of an "off the path" experimental to brew this weekend. Toying with the idea and ingredients today to brew, all comments suggestions welcome:

Target - to create a beer that has similar characteristics to Crown Royal (Canadian Rye Whiskey)

Here's what I have so far:

3.0 Kg JWM Trad Ale
1.5 Kg JWM Vienna
0.5 Kg W. Rye malt
0.3 Kg W. Cara Munich I

x mL of Pecan extract/essance

Hop to ~34 IBUs with citrus hops (chinook/Cascade) and amarillo

yeast (thinking a lager like s189 at 16-17 degrees for the fruitiness)

Open to comment....

Maple


----------



## oldbugman (8/9/07)

Getting these d saaz their maiden use in the maiden run of my brewery in the new house.

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.50
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.54
Anticipated SRM:  5.2
Anticipated IBU: 32.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.9 4.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
5.6 0.25 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
5.6 0.25 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 5.60 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 5.60 8.5 30 min.
20.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 5.60 16.7 60 min.
20.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 5.60 4.4 15 min.
20.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 5.60 2.8 5 min.


Yeast
-----

US05


----------



## Tony (8/9/07)

Brewing a nice simple blond ale to try a few things.

Firstly i wanted to see if i could make a beer with IMC ale that wasnt cloudy after filtering. I know... I know.... polyclar..... but i want it clear cause its made right. Every time i have used this malt...... and i have now finnished off a 50 KG bag...... i get horrid chill haze.

So i started out planing a 52 deg protein rest for 15 min then infuse up to 64 for 40 min then up to 71 for 20 min.

Hit the protein rest perfect but the infusion to 64 onlky made it to 60 :angry: 

So i pulled a 6 liter decoction and put it on the stove, heated it to 67 and held for 15 min then brought to the boil and boiled for 5 min. Tipped it back in for 66.5 deg.

Thats better  

not sure what 1/2 hr at 60 deg will do to the beer. It still looked milky so i dont think i got too much conversion

I was going to make it with POR but im itching to try this sothern cross. Man they smell good. The flowers leave your fingers sticky :super: 

here is the recipe:

Bull Ring Golden Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.67
Anticipated EBC: 6.4
Anticipated IBU: 28.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 10.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
14.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 11.8 First WH
20.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 14.1 45 min.
40.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Whole 6.50 2.5 5 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05


----------



## fraser_john (8/9/07)

Today I am brewing one of Tonys recipes, his Australian Ale. I am using Maris Otter for the ale malt, might give it a bit more maltiness? The yeast is Coopers from a six pack of sparkiling ale that I raised up to a nice big one litre starter.

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 38.00 Wort Size (L): 38.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.00
Anticipated OG: 1.052  Plato: 12.90
Anticipated SRM: 4.6
Anticipated IBU: 26.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
93.7 7.50 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.038 3
6.3 0.50 kg. Wheat Malt Germany 1.039 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
13.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Whole 10.00 10.1 60 min.
24.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Whole 10.00 16.7 45 min.


Yeast
-----

Coopers Coopers Sparkling Ale


Start Edit:
Came out at 1.052 and 82% efficiency, tastes pretty good as it went into the fermenter!
End edit


----------



## revdrjbob (8/9/07)

Brewing for Iron Brewer 3 - Halloween today. A Belgian Specialty of sorts, and scary as hell.

Original Gravity: 1.055 (1.040 - 1.070)
Terminal Gravity: 1.014 (1.008 - 1.016)
Color: 23.9 (3.0 - 8.0)
Alcohol: 5.38% (4.0% - 8.0%)
Bitterness: 34.64 (20.0 - 40.0)

Ingredients:
4.5 kg Australian Traditional Ale
0.1 kg Melanoidin Malt
0.1 kg Australian Wheat Malt
.5 kg Some Sort of Cinnamon Flavoured Candy
.5 g Pumpkin (fresh) - added during mash
5 g Cinnamon (ground) - added during boil, boiled 5 min
5 g Corriander crushed - added during boil, boiled 5 min
15 g Pacific Gem (14.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
20 g Fuggle (4.8%) - added during boil, boiled 1 min
500.0 mL WYeast 3522 Belgian Ardennes

TIM


----------



## Tony (8/9/07)

fraser_john said:


> Today I am brewing one of Tonys recipes, his Australian Ale. I am using Maris Otter for the ale malt, might give it a bit more maltiness? The yeast is Coopers from a six pack of sparkiling ale that I raised up to a nice big one litre starter.



That looks tops. MO is a great malt for beers like this.

and you used the whole POR hops :super: top stuff  

hope you like it

cheers


----------



## Tony (8/9/07)

Well at the end of the day i ended up with the highest efficiency into my firmenter i have ever had.

I got 89% efficiency. 10kg...... and i know it was right cause i double checked it. Wet the grain to soften the husks and cracked it. (IMC ale) crack was fine with lots of flour and the husks still in tact.... almost whole. no grain ends left in the husks or anything.

Man..... if anyone adjusts my grain mill on me.... I will kill them! Its set to the sweet spot.

was aining for 54 liters @ 1.047 as per recipe above.

I got 52 liters in firmenter @ 1.054 

WOW

I have been brewing with my efficiency set at 75% as i always have but since i have been using this IMC malt....... its through the roof.

have been getting 83 % or there abouts with it but today with a protein rest ect...... i got the 89%. Im a bit shocked. I think i have sorted my brewing practices too which helps.

I will have to water it down. I only wanted a 4.8% lawnmower beer. NOw i have a 5.5% ale on my hands.

Oh well thats life 

cheers

PS..... the beer smells and tastes fantastic. The sothern cross is a winner

cheers


----------



## blackbock (8/9/07)

Brewed my version of the Jovial Monk's Aventinus clone this morning (changed from single infusion to multi-step mash, had no Melanoidin so left it out). 

Was aiming for 15L of 1.084 wort, but lately I have been overshooting my expected O.G's so I added an extra 7.5L to sparge water. What I ended up with is 19L of 1.083 after boil, so I'm happy. Now what yeast will do the job on this? I have 1 sachet of Safbrew WB06 dry, but I am dubious about it finishing off the job. I also have Safbrew S33 on hand. Any feedback on how S33 would go in a Weizenbock? :unsure:


----------



## Zwickel (8/9/07)

gday mates,

Im doing a CoronaClone right now.

Yeah....I know....

But I like it, also the women around me are very pleased with that beer, especially the 20years old doughter find it very fancy to drink it with a slice of lemon in it.

for those who like to know how the recipe goes: http://www.elcom-mayer.de/bier/corona.pdf

estimated OG: 1048-1052

further details see at the corona.pdf file.

Cheers


----------



## deckedoutdaz (8/9/07)

Zwickel said:


> gday mates,
> 
> Im doing a CoronaClone right now.
> 
> ...



Purchased 40kg of cracked corn and 25 kg of JW Pilsner malt today, just need some rice and i'm making this brew Zwick........


----------



## tangent (8/9/07)

you missed a few beers in there somewhere Zwickel 

a tightarse adds lemon to a Corona. a lime is the correct way to mask the flavour IMO


----------



## Zwickel (8/9/07)

tangent said:


> you missed a few beers in there somewhere Zwickel
> 
> a tightarse adds lemon to a Corona. a lime is the correct way to mask the flavour IMO


your absolutely right Tangent, should be more beer and also a slice of lime.

I meant lime, but wrote lemon, sorry


----------



## tangent (8/9/07)

it's a mistake we all make at some stage :lol:


----------



## Weizguy (8/9/07)

Excerpted from Tony's post


Tony said:


> Man..... if anyone adjusts my grain mill on me.... I will kill them! Its set to the sweet spot.


Tony, hate to burst ya bubble, buut the sweet spot may only suit that bag of malt. Here's hoping that it's a universal fit, though.

As 4 me, I'm making a single decoction weizen tonight.
Yeah, I know it's a late start, and I have to go to work for overtime tomorrow morning.
Watchagonnado? I'm a brewer!

Gonna test the WB-06. Sorry Ross for not taking up your offer of a free yeast, but I wasn't ready to make one yet and my lhbs has the yeast now. Same price as your offer - Free sample for a trial brew.

Here's the recipe, modified from the Weyermann Johann Baptist Weissbier, as it was a tad too acidic with my water, so I dropped some of the acid malt. Replaced the Wey. pils with Wey. BoPils as I was aaving the lhbs from opening a new bag :lol: 

*Weizen revisited (Weyermann- inspired)* 
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 08-09-07 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier Brewer: Weizguy 
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: Mr Weyermann 
Boil Volume: 31.16 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: XX Equipment: Brew Pot (12.5 gal) and Igloo Cooler (10 Gal) 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.64 kg Wheat Malt, German (3.9 EBC) Grain 61.3 % 
1.64 kg Pilsner - Bohemian (4.0 EBC) Grain 27.6 % 
0.31 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 5.2 % 
0.25 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
0.10 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 1.7 % 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Strisselspalt [2.50%] (10 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
0.50 items Whirfloc tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs WB -06 (Lesaffre #WB-06) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.051 SG (1.044-1.052 SG) 
Estimated Color: 9.7 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 10.8 IBU (8.0-15.0 IBU) 

Mash Profile Name: Decoction Mash
Mash Grain Weight: 5.94 kg
Grain Temperature: 13.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Mash Profile
Protein Rest Add 25.00 L of water at 58.5 C to give 53.0 C mash temp for 30 min 
Saccharification Decoct 9.82 L of mash and boil it. Add back to the mash to give a 68.3 C rest for 45 min 
Mash out Decoct 7.29 L of mash and boil it 76.0 C 20 min

A mash out decoction coz it's easiest in my Esky.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Tony (8/9/07)

tangent said:


> a tightarse adds lemon to a Corona. a lime is the correct way to mask the flavour IMO



What flavour?  



Les the Weizguy said:


> Excerpted from Tony's post
> 
> Tony, hate to burst ya bubble, buut the sweet spot may only suit that bag of malt. Here's hoping that it's a universal fit, though.



But mate...... it is  

No shit. IT IS!

I adjusted it and repaired a broken screw in the adjustment plates that was causing flexing and inconsistant results.

I have been getting 80+% efficiency ever since.

I checked the locknuts to see if they were tight 

The weisse sounds tops mate. Im interested to know how you find the Strisselspalt. Ive seen it in said lhbs  and wondered what to use it in.

cheers


----------



## Ross (8/9/07)

Zwickel said:


> gday mates,
> 
> Im doing a CoronaClone right now.
> 
> ...



Zwickel,

just in case you're interested....

The only hop in Corona is Galena. Though to be totally correct, it's isohop plus Galena extract.


Cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (8/9/07)

so the coopers Mexican Cerveza kit wouldnt be far off then  

I bought a 6 pack once.......

I took up home brewing

:lol: 

cheers


----------



## Zwickel (8/9/07)

Ross said:


> Zwickel,
> 
> just in case you're interested....
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Ross for the hint  
Ill keep in mind.

but Im not really shure if I wanna do an exact clone of it  

I did it the described way many times already and everyone loved it, so I dont dare to change it.

I knew, Im in danger to lose my reputation as a homebrewer, when I tell ya that Im going to brew a Corona clone and that I love it  

But anyhow I love it


----------



## Tony (8/9/07)

well zwickle..... i love Pride of ringwood and dislike cascade

that makes me an Home brew outcast

welcome aboard to the ship mate 

my last brew has cascade in it, i tried the NZ ones and they smelt great out of the pack but in the brew....... they are cascade alright.

ITs like cigarettes. I love the smell of them in the pack but..........

cheers


----------



## Zwickel (8/9/07)

hahahahaha....Tony.... we are mates then....

I dislike cascade either, but mine has smelled like long time used old socks and the beer has tasted even worse


----------



## Weizguy (8/9/07)

Tony,
I'd use the Strisselspalt wherever you'd use a noble German hop: weizen, alt, pilsner, witbier, bock, and the list goes on.

Congrats on "dialling in" your mill.

I'm only up to the mash-out, right now.
A little more forumming and then the sparge..long night ahead.

Seth


----------



## Tony (8/9/07)

have fun mate

Im off to bed now

Mine is starting to bubble already at 18 deg 

all packed up, put away, and a few beers drank since 

including a bottle of IIPA

cheers


----------



## Tony (8/9/07)

Zwickel said:


> hahahahaha....Tony.... we are mates then....
> 
> I dislike cascade either, but mine has smelled like long time used old socks and the beer has tasted even worse



yep... thats the one mate

I made a aussie pale ale with Pride or Ringwood a while back that beat countless american pale ales in the same catagory in a big comp.

It felt really good. not to get a first place but to knock off dozens of cascade driven beers with something considered shit!

cheers


----------



## tangent (8/9/07)

at the moment i've got 14L of cider fermenting away
wyeast cider yeast and craftbrewer yeast nutrient.
that and a crapload of 1L boxes of apple juice.

the test batch i did was with an Oztop and 1.75L of cheap arse apple juice + champagne yeast
still slightly sweet and heaps of apple flavour and aroma left over
"here's one for the ladies..."


----------



## bconnery (9/9/07)

blackbock said:


> Brewed my version of the Jovial Monk's Aventinus clone this morning (changed from single infusion to multi-step mash, had no Melanoidin so left it out).
> 
> Was aiming for 15L of 1.084 wort, but lately I have been overshooting my expected O.G's so I added an extra 7.5L to sparge water. What I ended up with is 19L of 1.083 after boil, so I'm happy. Now what yeast will do the job on this? I have 1 sachet of Safbrew WB06 dry, but I am dubious about it finishing off the job. I also have Safbrew S33 on hand. Any feedback on how S33 would go in a Weizenbock? :unsure:



Actually personally I think it would work. I would recommend, and of course it might now be too late as this was yesterday, bulking up the WB06 with a starter or rehydration but if you pitch both I think you would be alright. For reasons best not repeated I put WLP300 and s33 in a brew recently and it has a weizenbock character. It was a belgian so a lot of it could come from that. 

The danger would be that the S33 would grow faster, and who knows if it would, and you wouldn't get the weizen characteristics so much...

All this is of course an opinion based on very little so do with it what you will. 

I say you should have gone with it , if you haven't already


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/9/07)

3 Shades of Stout with an extra Shade. Name was difficult to think of.  

*Four Shades of Stout
*
A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

13-A Stout, Dry Stout

Min OG: 1.036 Max OG: 1.050
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 65 Max Clr: 126 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------
Warren -

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.30
Anticipated OG: 1.043 Plato: 10.66
Anticipated EBC: 94.0
Anticipated IBU: 36.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 64.52 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.033 SG 8.33 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
5.4 0.50 kg. Bairds Amber UK 1.033 133
48.4 4.00 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
4.3 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special III Germany 1.035 1748
4.3 0.40 kg. Baird's Roasted Barley UK 1.033 1400
5.4 0.50 kg. Baird's Pale Chocolate UK 1.033 500
10.8 1.20 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 5
21.5 2.50 kg. Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale M UK 1.037 7

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.30 29.8 60 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Plug 6.80 6.2 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Lallemand Nottingham


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Dublin
Profile known for: Dk Lager, Dry Stout

Calcium(Ca): 118.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 4.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 12.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 54.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 19.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 319.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.30
Total Water Qts: 24.17 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 22.87 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 20.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
sacc 10 90 65 65 Infuse 72 22.87 2.46
mashout 5 15 75 75 Infuse 99 11.20 3.66


Total Water Qts: 36.00 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 34.07 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 40.28 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


Notes
-----

1tsp gypsum to mash and kettle
2 tsp chalk to mash and 1 to kettle.
1/2tsp salt to kettle and 1 tsp baking soda.

Warren -

Edit: Stuffed with the recipe as per usual.


----------



## JasonY (9/9/07)

Just brewed a simple pale ale today, 100% pale, warrior and about 100g of Willamette flowers that the LHBS had a sack of (joys of the US). The new grain mill (Crankenstein) kicked ass and I got 1.060 despite spilling about 3L on the ground due to various cock ups. 

Kegged an APA, but can't drink it until I get a regulator  nice beer at the supermarket here but its costing a bit to buy it all for a change os time to get the kegs fired up.


----------



## blackbock (9/9/07)

bconnery said:


> Actually personally I think it would work. I would recommend, and of course it might now be too late as this was yesterday, bulking up the WB06 with a starter or rehydration but if you pitch both I think you would be alright. For reasons best not repeated I put WLP300 and s33 in a brew recently and it has a weizenbock character. It was a belgian so a lot of it could come from that.
> 
> The danger would be that the S33 would grow faster, and who knows if it would, and you wouldn't get the weizen characteristics so much...
> 
> ...



Well it's done. I rehydrated the WB06 (I reckon it will need it!) but chickened out on using the S33 as well. I have never used the S33 before but I didn't want to risk it dominating the mix. If the WB06 stalls (and it may well) I'll consider my options IF that happens!


----------



## bconnery (9/9/07)

blackbock said:


> Well it's done. I rehydrated the WB06 (I reckon it will need it!) but chickened out on using the S33 as well. I have never used the S33 before but I didn't want to risk it dominating the mix. If the WB06 stalls (and it may well) I'll consider my options IF that happens!



Well that is probably the best plan. You only want to add the S33 if you have to...



Put down an ESB today which should hopefully be the first beer into my new kegs :beerbang: 



Recipe: e=sb4 (that should read to the power of...) I've made a few of these now with changes here and there. This is the first AG one though. 
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 28.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 79.68 % 
300.00 gm Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.98 % 
250.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.98 % 
200.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 3.98 % 
100.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 1.99 % 
100.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (216.7 EBC) Grain 1.99 % 
70.00 gm Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 1.39 % 
50.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 26.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Northdown [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 10.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (White Labs #WLP004) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Weizguy (9/9/07)

Blackbock,

Weyermann website recommends the S33 or W68 (W3068?) to brew the decocted weissbier recipe there.

I recall reading a statement from one of the learned yeast producers that very rarely does one yeast dominate in a blend, or at least not in the first generation, so that could still be an option.

Anyway, *back to me * sez the Arrogant one. I started a weizen last night, and now I'm on to brew a very basic (good basics, though) English pale ale. The main ingredients are Maris and EKG hops. I believe in a 90 min mash for Maris, based on evidence in this very forum (and personal experience).
Your opinion (although irrelevant coz I already started the mash)?
Gypsum in the boil, perhaps?


Clasic English Pale Ale
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 09-09-07 
Style: English Pale Ale/Strong Bitter Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: Nosmo King
Boil Volume: 31.51 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 95.2 % 
0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4.8 % 
75.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [6.00%] (60 min) Hops 43.6 IBU 
28.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.5 Whirfloc tab
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) [Starter 1250 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Measured Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Color: 17.3 EBC (11.8-27.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 43.6 IBU (30.0-65.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.5 % 

Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, 
Mash Grain Weight: 6.30 kg 
Grain Temperature: 15.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 12.69 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 16.43 L of water at 78 C to mash @ 67.8 C for 90 min 
Mash Out Add 9.20 L of water at 92.4 C to raise mash temp to 75.6 C for 10 min 

This is my first Pommie Pale for some time. There's always been something else to brew, hasn't there? 
Anyone else know that feeling?

Seth


----------



## NickB (9/9/07)

Have this planned for when I get my hands on some more grain. As you can tell from the weird combo of Hops and the strange amounts, I'm trying to get the dregs out of the freezer.
Should be an interesting one!!!

--------------------------
*Freezer Dregs Pale Ale*

10A-American Ale-American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 SG Max OG: 1.060 SG
Min FG: 1.010 SG Max FG: 1.015 SG
Min IBU: 30 IBU Max IBU: 45+ IBU
Min Color: 5.0 SRM Max Color: 14.0 SRM

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 24.00 l
Volume Transferred: 23.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 23.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.041 SG Expected OG: 1.051 SG
Expected FG: 1.013 SG Apparent Attenuation: 72.9 %
Expected ABV: 5.0 % Expected ABW: 3.9 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 51.0 IBU Expected Color: 4.3 SRM
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % Approx Color:	Boil Duration: 70.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 

Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	When
Australian Export Pilsner Malt 2.70 kg 50.0 % In Mash/Steeped
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 2.70 kg 50.0 % In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	Form When
US Nugget [11.2] 10 g Pelletized Hops 60 Min From End
Australian Cascade (Tasmania) [4.8] 24 g Pelletized Hops 20 Min From End
US Willamette [4.2] 16 g Pelletized Hops 20 Min From End
Australian Cascade (Tasmania) [4.8] 24 g Pelletized Hops 15 Min From End
US Willamette [4.2] 16 g Pelletized Hops 15 Min From End
US Cascade [4.5] 7 g Pelletized Hops 10 Min From End
NZ Nelson Sauvin [12.2] 5 g Pelletized Hops 10 Min From End
German Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.9] 5 g Pelletized Hops 10 Min From End
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh [4.2] 17 g Pelletized Hops 5 Min From End
NZ Nelson Sauvin	[12.2] 7 g Pelletized Hops 5 Min From End
German Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.9] 5 g Pelletized Hops 5 Min From End
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh [4.2]17 g Pelletized Hops At turn off
US Nugget [11.2] 10 g Pelletized Hops At turn off
NZ Nelson Sauvin [12.2] 5 g Pelletized Hops At turn off
German Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.9] 5 g Pelletized Hops At turn off

Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Koppafloc 1 g In Boil
Table Salt 1 g In Boil


Yeast
DCL S-04-SafAle English Ale


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (66C/151F)
--------------------------


Cheers


----------



## Tony (9/9/07)

left over beers rock !

I have made a few and they are always great.

They tend to make you step outside the brewing square which is a good thing

cheers


----------



## bindi (13/9/07)

Just brewed 44L of 1.062 wort to feed to to some Belgian yeast, not my best brewing day. <_< 
1 A few small stones in one of the malts which the mill did not like much. 
2 HLT sprung a leak [easy to fix but a pain in the @r$e]
3 STUCK sparge, have not had one in yonks. :unsure: 
4 Small boil over not a problem with the spray bottle, BUT  the hop sock fell into the boiling wort.
5 The kettle tap blocked up with hop flowers.

Good news it smells great with some noble hops. :super:

I put it in my signature below even thought it's not in the fermenter until tomorrow, I called it Pisstus Youbeutus Dubbel
Edit typos and spelling


----------



## noodles (13/9/07)

Geez you've got some big beers on tap Bindi. Nice to see you offer a light option of a mixed ale at 6%


----------



## bconnery (15/9/07)

Putting down a bitter...



Recipe: Bitter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Special or Best Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 17.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2600.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 55.32 % 
1500.00 gm Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 31.91 % 
300.00 gm Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.38 % 
250.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 5.32 % 
50.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (689.Grain 1.06 % 
20.00 gm Northdown [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 21.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 9.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Northdown [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) (AroHops - 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Tony (15/9/07)

brewing a kristall weissbier. Im going to filter this one....... i know its against the AHB law but i want to try it.

see how clear i can get it. I love a wheat with yeast but i find the kristall version more refreshing. 

just finished the second decoction. Damn boiling malt smells great.

recipe:

weizen

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.70
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.78
Anticipated EBC: 7.3
Anticipated IBU: 14.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
59.8 7.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
29.9 3.50 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
4.3 0.50 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 24
6.0 0.70 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
44.00 g. Perle Pellet 6.80 14.2 45 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: wheat beer

Total Grain kg: 11.70
Total Water Qts: 27.20 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 25.74 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.08
Grain Temp: 18.28 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
mash in 2 30 43 43 Infuse 48 25.74 2.20
pritein rest 2 30 52 52 Infuse 99 5.76 2.69
mash step 30 40 63 63 Decoc 99 9.38 2.29 (Decoc Thickness)
high mash 30 20 71 71 Decoc 99 8.53 2.51 (Decoc Thickness)
mash out 2 20 77 77 Infuse 99 10.01 3.55


----------



## Bobby (15/9/07)

good to see those rice gulls are still getting a run tony...haha


----------



## Tony (15/9/07)

:lol: yeah thats what i have them listed as in my promash database

 

cheers


----------



## browndog (15/9/07)

Started at 8am and just finished a NC American Brown Ale. This is the first time in a long while that I have only used 60g of hops  

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BD's first american brown MKII
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 34.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 77.98 % 
0.40 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 7.34 % 
0.35 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.42 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 4.59 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC) Grain 3.67 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 28.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (10 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.45 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 14.20 L of water at 76.7 C 65.6 C 



cheers

Browndog


----------



## fraser_john (16/9/07)

Dunkelweizen, first time use of Craftbrewers dry weizen yeast, starter smells good  

Not sure about my use of black malt, had no chocolate wheat and had decided too late in the week to change from a hefeweizen to my first Dunkel!

We will see, it might have too much roast flavour in it, but at 100gms for a 40 odd litre batch, its just there for color!

Dunkel Weizen

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

17-B Wheat Beer, Bavarian Dunkelweizen

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 10 Max IBU: 20
Min Clr: 10 Max Clr: 23 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 39.00 Wort Size (L): 39.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.60
Anticipated OG: 1.060 Plato: 14.68
Anticipated SRM: 11.2
Anticipated IBU: 18.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
58.1 5.00 kg. Wheat Malt Germany 1.039 2
23.3 2.00 kg. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 8
11.6 1.00 kg. Pilsener Germany 1.038 2
5.8 0.50 kg. Vienna Malt Germany 1.037 3
1.2 0.10 kg. Black Malt Belgium 1.030 600

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
46.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Plug 4.75 16.3 60 min.
10.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Plug 4.75 1.8 30 min.


Yeast
-----

Craftbrewer Weizen


----------



## fixa (16/9/07)

Double brew day today.

Bat'z Altbier first up, followed by an APA;


APA
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 6/18/2007 
Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Barking Hound Brewhaus and Drinkery 
Batch Size: 21.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 25.61 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency: 12.30 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 90.91 % 
0.50 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 SRM) Grain 9.09 % 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] (15 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] (10 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (5 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] (5 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US56 (Fermentis #US56) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.053 SG (1.045-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.015 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 9.9 SRM (4.0-11.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 60.0 IBU (20.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 19.3 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.89 % (4.50-5.70 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.65 % 
Actual Calories: 90 cal/l


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/9/07)

Something simple

First brew for the spring..( yes...I have been a bit lazy..)


4.5kg Pale malt
500gms Wheat

90gms Saaz @ 60mins (2.2%aa )
45gms Saaz @ 15mins
45Gms Saaz @ 5 mins

US-56 yeast


Simple but effective :chug:


----------



## PostModern (17/9/07)

Brewed an APA yesterday. My malt scale's batteries died, so I measured old skool:

1 bucket IMC Pale Ale malt
1 large bowl IMC Munich malt
250g of Crystal

Pre-boil gavity was 13 plato (1.052)
Est post boil 1.056 (will confirm when I pitch)

15g Warrior pellets 15.7%AA 60 mins
45g Nelson Sauvin pellets Whirlpool
45g Amarillo pellets Whirlpool
20g Tas. Tettnanger Flowers Whirlpool
15g Cascade Pellets cube-hopped.

US-05


----------



## jayse (20/9/07)

First brew down in quite sometime here, nothing out of the square just 50L of APA with trad ale a fair wack of wheat malt and a little bairds crystal. Simcoe for the kettle and lots and lots of nice fresh cascade pellets to finish. American ale II will find its way into it shortly
Wonderfull brewday, go again tomorow with similiar grist but whatever english hops I can find in the freezer and london ale III.





PostModern said:


> Brewed an APA yesterday. My malt scale's batteries died, so I measured old skool:
> 
> 1 bucket IMC Pale Ale malt
> 1 large bowl IMC Munich malt
> ...



Should that be 2-3 hand fulls of crystal?
Metric or imperial bucket? B) 

Nicely done except the hops are all over the place :unsure: 




...and for no real reason other than I'am feeling good a pic for you all, Zakk with his randy rhoads polka dot V.


----------



## Doc (22/9/07)

American Pale Ale for me today. Came out a little darker than I was shooting for, but looked and smelt great. In cubes waiting for some yeast 

Doc


----------



## Fents (22/9/07)

Put down my vic xmas case swap today...a koelsch.

Kris Kringle Koelsch'

Type: All Grain
Date: 15/09/2007 
Batch Size: 34.00 L
Brewer: Fenton 
Boil Size: 46.57 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 70 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 100.0 % 
34.97 gm Pearle [6.40%] (60 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
22.98 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.10%] (30 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
5.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.10%] (15 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.10%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.70 tbsp Moss Tab (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) [Starter 650 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.009 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.5 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.6 % 
Bitterness: 23.1 IBU Calories: 483 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.7 EBC Color: 

Was a good day, spent a bit more time on everything and as a result got a better efficency than i was after. all cleaned up time tyo relax.


----------



## Duff (22/9/07)

An APA first up, followed by a single malt, single hop Oktoberfest today.

Grain delivery this afternoon, so a nice Pilsner tomorrow.

Cheers.


----------



## Doc (22/9/07)

Duff said:


> Grain delivery this afternoon, so a nice Pilsner tomorrow.



I got a grain delivery today too 
So either a RyeIPA, Wit or a Saison tomorrow :super: 

Doc


----------



## Screwtop (22/9/07)

Yesterday: An attempt at Ross' great English Bitter


Style: English Special or Best Bitter

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.57 L
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 17.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.30 kg Pale Malt, (Barrett Burston) (3.4 Grain 58.97 % 
0.70 kg Munich, Dark (Weyermann) (29.6 EBC) Grain 17.95 % 
0.35 kg Maize, Flaked (Generic) (2.6 EBC) Grain 8.97 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Powells) (3.5 EBC) Grain 7.69 % 
0.20 kg Carared (Weyermann) (39.4 EBC) Grain 5.13 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 1.28 % 
28.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 25.5 IBU 
10.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (20 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
20.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (5 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Cooking Salt (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 



Today: The tried and true - ROGER WATSON

Style: Specialty Beer

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.26 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 12.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 Grain 62.50 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 17.86 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Powells) (3.5 EBC) Grain 17.86 % 
0.10 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 1.79 % 
27.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 23.9 IBU 
12.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (20 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
12.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
0.25 tsp Sodium Metabisulphate (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## Jazman (22/9/07)

SAAZ B pale ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.50
Anticipated OG: 1.05232 Plato: 12.937
Anticipated EBC: 10.4
Anticipated IBU: 32.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 0 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.9 5.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 317.420 7
9.1 0.50 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 317.420 7

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Pacific Gem Pellet 14.40 18.7 60 min.
20.00 g. Saaz B Pellet 7.00 9.3 30 min.
25.00 g. Saaz B Pellet 7.00 4.6 10 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico


----------



## Stuster (22/9/07)

After not brewing for more than 7 weeks, I decided to go crazy today. I started out thinking I'd do a double brew day, but somehow I've ended up doing four batches in the day.









It's been fun actually, though I'm fading now, doing the boil on the last one. Started out with a rye pale ale, hopped with ahtanum.

The next one was actually batch number 100, so I did a special beer, a sour Flanders red which I'll use the Wyeast Roeselare yeast for. That should be ready sometime next year.

Then onwards to an ordinary bitter hopped with EKG and Bramling Cross and finally a low gravity APA with Nelson Sauvin and Saaz.

And all that after giving SWMBO a lie in and so not mashing the first one in until nearly 11, and then SWMBO going out this evening leaving me with child duties. Seems like a five batch day should be a snap next time.


----------



## brendanos (23/9/07)

Amazing work Stu! Hearty congratulations.


----------



## Doc (23/9/07)

Great work Stu. Cubes until Xmas now I'm sure 

Brewed a Wit today that will likely be for my wifes Xmas party (mostly females) :icon_chickcheers: 

Beers,
Doc


----------



## oldbugman (23/9/07)

Stuster said:


> After not brewing for more than 7 weeks, I decided to go crazy today. I started out thinking I'd do a double brew day, but somehow I've ended up doing four batches in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guess your ready for another malt bulk buy then stu?


----------



## redbeard (23/9/07)

Wow Stu, what are you going to do on the long weekend ??!?

buy some more cubes to fill ?


----------



## domonsura (23/9/07)

did a couple of brews today amongst getting some work done.
One was a plain old ale to get on tap nice and quick as I am out of beer...

_Anything Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

08-A English Pale Ale, Standard/Ordinary Bitter

Min OG: 1.032 Max OG: 1.040
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 35
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.51
Anticipated SRM: 4.0
Anticipated IBU: 31.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 29.41 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG 9.84 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 5.00 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 10.70 14.1 60 min.
25.00 g. Hallertau Pacific Whole 5.80 17.3 60 min.
10.00 g. Hallertau Pacific Whole 5.80 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

Danstar Nottingham


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 5.00
Water Qts: 11.04 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 10.45 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.09 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 75 Time: 5
Sparge Temp : 75 Time: 30

and the other was my very first attempt at anything dark. I've never done a dark beer before (obviously) and the recipe section was down here - so I had to make something up. (Which is always risky)
The main motivation being that I have 25kg of black malt sitting there, along with a couple of others I haven't used, so expect the recipe to not fit into any style as such because I have not a clue when it comes to making a dark beer. I thought I'd throw a small handful of black peppercorns and 2 split vanilla beans into a cup of 80 degree water, cool and throw in when it comes time to secondary. Just for the hell of it. Bets on what it will taste like are now being taken............seems ok at present, dark wort (tick - was looking for dark wort) coffee like aroma (tick another one) the right gravity...etc.....tastes ok.....
Guess I'll find out in a week or two! 

Whoknows Dark Ale 

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------


Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.065
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 48
Min Clr: 22 Max Clr: 60 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 30.00 Wort Size (L): 30.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.65
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.76
Anticipated SRM: 19.2
Anticipated IBU: 25.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 38.71 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.037 SG 9.20 Plato

Formulas Used

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.5 5.00 kg. Cryer Ale 1.038 2
1.8 0.10 kg. Melanoidin Malt 1.033 35
1.8 0.10 kg. CaraPilsner France 1.035 10
4.4 0.25 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 23
3.5 0.20 kg. TF Black Malt UK 1.033 645

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.75 9.5 60 min.
12.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 15.8 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Danstar Nottingham

Mash Schedule
-------------
Mash Type: Single Step
Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 70
Mash-out Rest Temp : 75 Time: 5
Sparge Temp : 75 Time: 30_


----------



## bindi (23/9/07)

A Belgian [what else?] nice and light at 1.066, pitched the dry Belgian Ale yeast from Ross.
Going well* but* I am hooked on the smell of Wyeast 3787 fermenting  and when it's done.... Great, can't beat it.
I hope this is as good or close.
Have two on this yeast and one is a mix of the two, just can't help myself.


----------



## Steve (24/9/07)

Put down a simple 23 litre APA yesterday

5kg JW Ale malt

Chinook pellets @ 60 mins
Cascade @ 30 mins
Northern Brewer @ 15 + 1 Whirlfloc - was going to use Centennial but they smelt off
Cascade @ 0 mins

Mashed @ 66 degrees for 60 mins

US05 Dry yeast. No chilled over night.

SG 1048

Cheers
Steve


----------



## goatherder (24/9/07)

Nearly finished the boil on a Hefe.

55% Weyermann Wheat
22.5% Weyermann Pils
22.5% Weyermann Munich I
A little handful of Carafa Special III

Single infusion at 66, OG 1.050
Hallertauer Mittelfrueh plugs at 60min to 14 IBUs
Wyeast 3068 at 18 degrees.


----------



## tangent (24/9/07)

CAP with a twist for me
damn the rice seems to have slowed the sparge though :angry:


----------



## Stuster (24/9/07)

tangent said:


> CAP with a twist for me



What's the twist, tangent?


----------



## tangent (24/9/07)

lemongrass in the mash and the boil 
matched with pacific hallertaur


----------



## Stuster (24/9/07)

That's um, well, ah, unusual. Actually, sounds like it might work well. Especially with those hops which are a bit lemony aren't they. Hope you've finished sparging by now. Tasting time reports please.


----------



## tangent (24/9/07)

i did one in my extract days, so i thought i might update it
i was going to use glacier but i can't find them, so i'm bombing it with a whole 90gm packet of whole pac haller and it smells awesome so far just with 10gms FWH
NASA is lit


----------



## Zwickel (25/9/07)

Friend of mine dropped in today, brought me fresh harvested hops (grown in hes garden), ahhhh....what a smell.... :wub: 

Magnum 45er Bullets, 1Kilo  

please have a look:






isnt it lovely? can you smell it?

So 500g of it Im going to use coming saturday for an outstanding dry and hoppy Pilsener 

Alpha acid should be around estimated 10%, because its fresh and still green (wet) I have to take 4.3 times more than dried one.

So 500g should be good for 36 IBUs in 60l of beer.

ahhh....I got an idea....what about to fill a pillow with that hops and have a nice sleep on it?  

ohhh... it takes effect like drugs...I can feel it already.... 

Cheers mates


----------



## crozdog (25/9/07)

redbeard said:


> Wow Stu, what are you going to do on the long weekend ??!?
> 
> buy some more cubes to fill ?


Nah, he's going to fill mine! h34r: :super:


----------



## oldbugman (29/9/07)

Me and Mikem brewed a double decoction bohemian pilsner

Using all saaz plugs.(great for salads)

The aroma of opening the 2kg seal of last years crop was awesome.



Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 46.50 Wort Size (L): 46.50
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.79
Anticipated SRM: 3.3
Anticipated IBU: 43.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 10.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
140.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 3.00 26.7 60 min.
140.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 3.00 13.6 30 min.
80.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 3.00 3.1 10 min.
85.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 3.00 0.0 0 min.








You can see the hops left in the 70L pot


----------



## Kai (29/9/07)

That's a full mash tun!

I've had a horn for the hops the last couple weeks so I'm brewing an extract / minimash india pale ale later tonight:



> *EPA*
> Extract Pale Ale
> 
> OG 1.065
> ...


----------



## deckedoutdaz (29/9/07)

Hi all, last night i set out to start the workings on a Zwickel Corona Clone, wasn't that a task, and yes i was warned bu Zwickel...pre-boil the crushed corn and crushed rice.....turned out like thick porridge, using a 15 litre s/s pot to boil 5 kg of this mixture with 20 litres of water just doesn't seem to calculate, the reason was that i was cold and lazy and decided to utilise the gas stove inside our nice warm house...anyway, it turned out OK....

Today was a different story, water was to temp at 6.15am to add the 6kg of pilsener malt, went like a dream, whilst adding the pre-boiled mixture i realised i could not fit it all into my 50 litre boiler, left out about 1/5 of the corn and rice mix.....then trying to raise the temp from 52 to 66 degrees, my electric element could not handle the thickness of the brew and kept scalding, i worked it several times but in the end got a burnt taint smell to the wort, didn't even try to resurect it, the chooks were very appreciative of all that fine food and hopefully i will be having golden googies for breakfast tommorrow....

A lesson learn't......my brewery makes a great beer, but it can't make every recipe, i think i need to ask some questions about gas....even just to have it for certain recipes......

I have a great Lager starter ready to pitch if anyone can use it!!!.....might just put down a lager tommorrow.....yeah, get back on that horse  .....

Daz


----------



## Jye (30/9/07)

Im using up a few bits and pieces today in the nerdiest way  

*Fibonacci XPA*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 30/09/2007 
Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Jye
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.40 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 100.0 % 

10.00 gm Liberty, Mt Hood, Williamette [4.50%] (30 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Liberty, Mt Hood, Williamette [4.50%] (25 min) Hops 3.5 IBU
20.00 gm Liberty, Mt Hood, Williamette [4.50%] (20 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Liberty, Mt Hood, Williamette [4.50%] (15 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
50.00 gm Liberty, Mt Hood, Williamette [4.50%] (10 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
80.00 gm Liberty, Mt Hood, Williamette [4.50%] (5 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
130.00 gm Liberty, Mt Hood, Williamette [4.50%] (0 min) Hops - 

1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 4.4 SRM (5.0-14.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 38.3 IBU (30.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.8 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 % (4.5-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.6 %


----------



## Chad (30/9/07)

What, no Fibonacci sequence for the hop addition times too :lol: . 0, 5, 5, 10, 15, 25, 40


----------



## Jye (30/9/07)

Your to hard core for me


----------



## tangent (30/9/07)

Daz, use your hot rice/corn mix as a way to help stepping up the temp, so you don't need your element in the mash, then add boiling water and stir like crazy to complete the temp step.
I did a CAP last week to do this. The rice made the sparge a bastard but it's ready for some finings and a chill. Tasting great too :beer:


----------



## Screwtop (30/9/07)

Jye said:


> Im using up a few bits and pieces today in the nerdiest way
> 
> *Fibonacci XPA*
> 
> ...




Jye, I "figure" you're in some sort of "hop spiral". I worry about you, sure you're not hoppin with the cousin?


----------



## Screwtop (30/9/07)

Yesterday, another Roger Watson (RoggenWeizen), come on Summer! And another version of Brown Dogs Magnum Pale Ale

Recipe: Roger Watson RoggenWeizen
TYPE: All Grain
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.26 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 12.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU  
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 Grain 62.50 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 17.86 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Powells) (3.5 EBC) Grain 17.86 % 
0.10 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 1.79 % 
27.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 23.9 IBU 
12.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (20 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
12.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
0.25 tsp Sodium Metabisulphate (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.60 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 17.00 L of water at 77.4 C 65.0 C 
20 min Glyco Protien Rest Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 5 min 77.0 C 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Recipe: Magnum APA Mod#3
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.92 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 14.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.4 Grain 75.76 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner Malt (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 20.20 % 
0.20 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 4.04 % 
10.00 gm Centennial [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Magnum [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 14.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40 %] (20 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
0.24 tsp Sodium Metabisulphate (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Cooking Salt (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US - 56) [Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: APA Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.95 kg
----------------------------
APA Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Saccharification ReAdd 15.00 L of water at 76.6 C 64.0 C 
20 min Glyco-Protien Rest Heat to 72.0 C over 15 min 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 15 min 77.0 C


----------



## Jye (30/9/07)

Screwtop said:


> Jye, I "figure" you're in some sort of "hop spiral". I worry about you, sure you're not hoppin with the cousin?



What??? too many hops :lol: 

Doesnt everyone use a 2L jug to measure hops :huh:


----------



## Bobby (30/9/07)

About to start the sparge on this....

A ProMash Brewing Session 
Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.09
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.76
Anticipated SRM: 16.3
Anticipated IBU: 25.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.7 4.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
19.7 1.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
1.7 0.09 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 558

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 4.00 17.0 60 min.
25.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 4.00 7.2 30 min.
15.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 4.00 1.4 5 min.

Yeast
-----

Swiss Lager

Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 5.09
Water Qts: 16.12 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 15.25 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 75 Time: 15
Sparge Temp : 70 Time: 10


Total Mash Volume L: 18.65 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.

Recorded 83% Efficiency for this one....yay! best yet


----------



## Screwtop (30/9/07)

Jye said:


> What??? too many hops :lol:
> 
> Doesnt everyone use a 2L jug to measure hops :huh:
> 
> View attachment 15161




Wow, where do you buy them with 1, 2, 3, 5, 8 graduations.


----------



## joecast (30/9/07)

pale ale 056

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-A American Ale, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 54
Min Clr: 5 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 21.00 Wort Size (L): 21.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.20
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.90
Anticipated SRM: 7.3
Anticipated IBU: 37.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 24.71 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.041 SG 10.18 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
46.9 1.50 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 8
31.3 1.00 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
15.6 0.50 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0
3.1 0.10 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
3.1 0.10 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 51

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
14.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.60 24.8 45 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 5.2 30 min.
10.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.60 5.3 15 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 2.0 10 min.
14.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 0.0 Dry Hop
14.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.60 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico


got this mashing BIAB style now.
really looking forward to the nelson sauvin hops. was very impressed with knappstien reserve lager.
only changes to the promash report are the corn syrup is actually dextrose, and the yeast is dry us-05 which i think is the same thing?? cheers.
joe


----------



## Jye (30/9/07)

It shouldnt have come as a surprise but I was about 2L short in the fermenter <_< 

... and about 50mm deep of hop sludge in the kettle :lol:


----------



## browndog (30/9/07)

Jye said:


> Im using up a few bits and pieces today in the nerdiest way
> 
> *Fibonacci XPA*
> 
> ...



I thought you were refering to the Fibonacci off Prison Break......... or was that someone else B) Looks the good anyhow Jye.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## deckedoutdaz (30/9/07)

Thanks Tang, thats a great idea nad something i never thought of, but Zwickels recipe asks for a stepped mash and a sparge temp of 78 degrees.....i'm gonna have to get a gas burner anyway, i might as well have everything, best of both worlds, suppose i need to talk to ross to see whats the best burner...any ideas??


Daz


----------



## Weizguy (1/10/07)

Today it's a batch of Alt, to be split with a girl at my work.

It's a double-decocted Altbier, as she wanted a beer that's "malty". My suggestion was that Altbier is maltier than the Nut brown ale she was proposing. What's maltier than all-Munich malt, apart from maybe a Doppelbock with even more Munich?

*Carol's Altbier* (recipe adapted from BYO magazine)
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 01-10-07 
Style: Dsseldorf Altbier Brewer: Weizguy 
Batch Size: 22.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 28.00 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Equipment: Les - Plastic 50 litre Esky and 45 litre S/S kettle 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg Munich light (14.0 EBC) Grain 100.0 % 
77.00 gm Spalt [4.00%] (60 min) Hops 35.4 IBU 
33.00 gm Spalt [4.00%] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.040-1.055 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.012-1.019 SG) 

Bitterness: 35.4 IBU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 % 

Mash Profile Name: Decoction Mash, Double
Mash Grain Weight: 4.80 kg 
Grain Temperature: 19.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 14.00 L of water at 55.2 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccharification Decoct 4.95 L of mash and boil it 64.0 C 30 min 
Step Decoct 2.46 L of mash and boil it 69.0 C 30 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 90.3 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Hope it comes out OK. Will ferment at close to 13C for a nice clean flavour.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## razz (1/10/07)

Just finished my latest brew, 40lts of Octoberfest, Just went into the fermenter.  
Now if I could only work out how to post my Beersmith recipe I would put it on the forum. 
Thanks Jye, but it won't paste.


----------



## Jye (1/10/07)

razz said:


> Now if I could only work out how to post my Beersmith recipe I would put it on the forum.



In the recipe preview (just before opening the file) select the recipe and use the mouse right-click and copy, then paste into AHB post window. For some reason ctrl-x doesnt work <_<


----------



## razz (1/10/07)

Still no good, it copies, but will not paste.


Type: All Grain
Date: 1/10/2007 
Batch Size: 42.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 43.55 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 91.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 87.54 % 
0.60 kg Munich Malt - 20L (80.0 EBC) Grain 7.50 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 4.95 % 
90.00 gm Saaz [3.40 %] (60 min) Hops 16.8 IBU 
90.00 gm Spalter [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 9.8 IBU 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.053 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.93 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.08 % 
Bitterness: 26.6 IBU Calories: 500 cal/l 
Est Color: 18.1 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 8.00 kg 
Sparge Water: 0.00 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 24.00 L of water at 71.8 C 66.0 C 
15 min Mash out Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min 78.0 C 
25 min Fly sparge Add 26.24 L of water at 78.0 C 78.0 C 



Mash Notes: 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Kegged (Forced CO2) Volumes of CO2: 2.7 
Pressure/Weight: 96.5 KPA Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 4.0 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 4.0 C 

Notes


----------



## Stuster (1/10/07)

Right click on the recipe, then export as. Export it as a text file (middle box), copy the text, paste.


----------



## tangent (1/10/07)

Daz, all i do is stepped mashes. Not using a burner apart from the boil 
Boiling water should do the trick for 3 steps. I drain the first runnings, then sparge with a mashout.


----------



## Screwtop (1/10/07)

tangent said:


> Daz, all i do is stepped mashes. Not using a burner apart from the boil
> Boiling water should do the trick for 3 steps. I drain the first runnings, then sparge with a mashout.




Tangent's got it, use a mash out/sparge step, will work for most profiles depending upon the capacity of your tun and mash in liquor to grist ratio. Used to do this before direct heat, now HERMS.


----------



## razz (1/10/07)

Stuster said:


> Right click on the recipe, then export as. Export it as a text file (middle box), copy the text, paste.


Thanks Stuster and Jye. Amended previous post.


----------



## roger mellie (1/10/07)

Mark II of the Rogers Clone - bit higher OG than Mark I - Chinook and Cascade this time.



Rogers Clone
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 21/09/2007 
Style: American Amber Ale Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Batch Size: 21.00 L Assistant Brewer: Tom 
Boil Volume: 28.75 L Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 80.5 % 
0.30 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 6.9 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.9 % 
0.15 kg Dark Crystal (350.0 EBC) Grain 3.4 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 2.3 % 
15.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 24.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (5 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (10 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
20.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Color: 30.6 EBC 
Bitterness: 39.2 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.2 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 % 

Mash Profile Name: My Mash Mash Tun Weight: 2.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 4.35 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 0.00 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.05 L of water at 76.1 C 70.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 5.80 L of water at 99.3 C 78.3 C 20 min 
Sparge Add 14.50 L of water at 82.4 C 80.0 C 40 min 


Notes
Mash in with 13.0 Litres of 76 DegC water
Mash out with 6 Litres of 98 Deg C water
Sparge with 14.5 Litres of 85 Deg C Water


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/10/07)

Chad said:


> What, no Fibonacci sequence for the hop addition times too :lol: . 0, 5, 5, 10, 15, 25, 40



I like it.

From now on, I will Fibonacci all my beers, but probably extended to a 65 min bittering addition.


----------



## Steve (5/10/07)

This is going down on Sunday under the carport....sticking the TV outside, camping chair, cold beers, making beer and watching Bathurst all day! Im excited :chug: 


Nelson's Bastard Ale 

3.5kg Marris Otter 
500gms Wheat Malt 
500gms Caramunich II 
40gms Choc Malt 
30gms Roast Malt 

35gms Northern Brewer (6.20% AA) @ 60 mins 
15gms Nelson Sauvin (13% AA) @ 30 mins 
15gms NS @ 15 mins + Whirlfloc 
15gms NS @ 10 mins 
20gms NS @ 0 mins 

1 x Nottingham Ale yeast 

Mashed @ 67 for 60 mins 

Cheers 
Steve

Edit......this is for the NSW Xmas Swap!


----------



## therook (5/10/07)

Having a crack at this tomorrow while watching a replay of the mighty Cats win last week. 

Rooks Alt
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 6/10/2007 
Style: Dusseldorf Altbier Brewer: Rook 
Batch Size: 27.00 L Assistant Brewer: Sammy boy 
Boil Volume: 34.94 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 70.3 % 
1.30 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 20.8 % 
0.50 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 8.0 % 
0.06 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1400.0 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
90.00 gm Spalter [3.30%] (60 min) Hops 27.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Spalter [6.60%] (30 min) Hops 14.2 IBU 
1.00 tsp Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.051 SG (1.046-1.054 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) 
Estimated Color: 29.0 EBC (25.6-33.5 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 42.1 IBU (35.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.4 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.0 % (4.5-5.2 %)


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out 
Mash Grain Weight: 6.26 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 



Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 16.39 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 90 min 


Rook


----------



## yardy (5/10/07)

45 % Rye Roggenbier planned for tomorrow B) 


just been reading the Rye = Ergot = LSD thread, might up it to 60 % :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## Duff (5/10/07)

Another single malt, single hop brew tomorrow. First try with Nelson Sauvin, have had the Knappstein Lager and enjoyed it, but not out to clone or replicate it at all  Real brewers don't set out to clone commercial beers B) 


:lol: 


07-45 NS Lager

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.00
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.81
Anticipated SRM: 3.1
Anticipated IBU: 33.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 8.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.70 33.0 60 min.


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-189 SafLager German Lager


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/10/07)

Duff said:


> Another single malt, single hop brew tomorrow. First try with Nelson Sauvin, have had the Knappstein Lager and enjoyed it, but not out to clone or replicate it at all  Real brewers don't set out to clone commercial beers B)
> :lol:
> 07-45 NS Lager
> 
> ...



Was contemplating something similar Duff. I've got a packet of Southern Cross flowers that I've been wondering what do do with.  

All the blurbs on this this hop say it can be used in similar applications to Euro Lager hops. We shall see.

Warren -


----------



## Steve (6/10/07)

Duff....i made one exactly the same not too long ago. Its in the recipe section. I used Nottingham as I was in a hurry to get some beer in a keg. S189 wouldve been my second choice if I had more time.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## goatherder (6/10/07)

Put down a CAP this morning, my first go at the style:

Classic American Pilsner

77% Weyermann Pils
23% Home Brand Cornflakes
Single infusion at 65 to OG 1.053
60 min boil
Southern Cross at 60 min to 28 IBUs
2 plugs of Tettnang at 20min for 4 IBUs
2 plugs of Tettnang at 10min for 2 IBUs
2 plugs of Tettnang at flameout
Chilled to 8 degrees and pitched a 4 litre starter of Wyeast 2001


----------



## Jazman (6/10/07)

warren i onced used southern cross in a german pils came 4th in sabsossa missed a place by 1 point


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/10/07)

Double brew day today
First off
Mitchells Country Mild
Recipe: Mitchells Country Mild
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Mild
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.036 SG
Estimated Color: 29.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) 
0.20 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) 
0.12 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (550.0 EBC) 
0.04 kg Roasted Barley (Thomas Fawcett) 
40.00 gm Fuggles [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.5 IBU 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 3.36 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp  
40 min Mash in Add 17.89 L of water at 73.1 C 68.0 C 
10 min Step Heat to 78.0 C over 20 min 78.0 C 

Followed closely by Heffe Weizen
Recipe: Schofferhoffer Weizen Clone
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (45.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 5.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item 
2.75 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.4 EBC) 
1.75 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) 
45.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 18.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weizen yeast


Mash Schedule: Hefeweizen mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.50 kg
----------------------------
Hefeweizen mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Ferulic rest Add 20.00 L of water at 44.3 C 42.0 C 
30 min Sacch rest Heat to 63.0 C over 10 min 63.0 C 
30 min Step Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 

Mild is on the boil and the Hefe is just getting to sacch temp.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## razz (6/10/07)

goatherder said:


> Put down a CAP this morning, my first go at the style:
> 
> Classic American Pilsner
> 
> ...


It would be good to find out how that one tastes after a few weeks GH. I made two with flaked rice because I couldn't get flaked maize. A very clean flavour but often wondered what it would be like with maize.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/10/07)

First brew in a while.
I have had this yeast since early this year so it is time to try it out.

Favourite Lady Pale Belgian 
Belgian Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 9/10/2007 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.3 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg JWM Export Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 67.3 % 
1.00 kg Weyermann Vienna (7.9 EBC) Grain 19.2 % 
0.50 kg Weyermann Munich II (23.6 EBC) Grain 9.6 % 
0.20 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
42.00 gm Styrian Goldings Plugs [4.60%] (60 min) Hops 23.1 IBU 
28.00 gm Styrian Goldings Plugs [4.60%] (15 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Schelde Ale (Wyeast Labs) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Bitterness: 27.2 IBU 
Est Color: 13.0 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Jazman (9/10/07)

Plan to brew this small baby

Evil Golden Strong ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.50
Anticipated OG: 1.08228 Plato: 19.842
Anticipated EBC: 7.7
Anticipated IBU: 31.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 0 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
73.3 5.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 317.420 4
16.7 1.25 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 386.000 0
6.7 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 334.126 4
3.3 0.25 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 317.420 7

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Styrian Goldings NZ Pellet 5.70 20.2 60 min.
15.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.70 7.6 20 min.
20.00 g. Saaz B Pellet 7.00 3.3 10 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1762 Belgian Abbey II


----------



## Screwtop (10/10/07)

Today:

BeerSmith Recipe Printout
Recipe: Klsch Mk VIII
Style: Klsch
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.65 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 5.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg Pilsner Malt (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 94.44 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (3.5 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 11.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Select Spalt [4.75 %] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
0.63 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) [StarterYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule:
Total Grain Weight: 4.50 kg
----------------------------
Klsch Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash in - Sacc Rest Add 16.00 L of water at 73.8 C 63.0 C 
20 min Glyco - Protien Rest Heat to 72.0 C over 15 min 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 10 min 77.0 C


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/10/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> I have had this yeast since early this year so it is time to try it out.
> 1 Pkgs Schelde Ale (Wyeast Labs) Yeast-Ale



:icon_chickcheers: :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## Dave86 (11/10/07)

Just put my third AG in to ferment with a windsor starter after NC overnight.

Necessity Best Bitter

4.4kg Maris Otter
300g Wey. Caramunich II
250g Toasted Quick Oats
50g Bairds Choc

mashed @ 66

17g Chinook @ 60 min
1 EKG plug @ 45, 15 & 5

25litres,OG:1.046, 34 IBUs

Is there anything more satisfying than kicking back,doing your hop additions with a beer in hand?

Dave


----------



## Adamt (11/10/07)

Dave86 said:


> Is there anything more satisfying than kicking back,doing your hop additions with a beer in hand?



Unless you miss the kettle when throwing your plugs in the kettle from the couch! :lol: 

Oats will be interesting in a bitter. Looks the goods.


----------



## oldbugman (11/10/07)

15 plugs @ 5?


guess that'd be ~ 180grams.. nice and hoppy


----------



## Dave86 (11/10/07)

Adamt said:


> Oats will be interesting in a bitter. Looks the goods.




I've seen a few of the guys on here recommend the oats, they did give off a delicious biscuit smell when I took the out of the oven :icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB (11/10/07)

Attempted my first double brew day yesterday. Done and dusted in 6 hours. Only added another 90 mins to my normal routine. Thought I'd keep things fairly simple:

Brew 1. 
Freezer Dregs Pale Ale
2kg BB Galaxy
2kg BB Ale
1kg Weyermann Pale Wheat
assorted hops left in the freezer (170g all up), including US cascade, Tassie Cascade, Willamette, Hallertau, Hersbrucker, Nelson Sauvin, and Nugget. (actual recipe posted a few pages back I think)

Undershot my gravity a bit, and the hops sucked up an extra 3L of wort! Should be interesting none the less!

and then

Brew 2. 
Summer Ale
3.5kg BB Galaxy
.5kg Weyermann Pale Wheat
and a handful (20g) of Nugget boiled for 60 mins.

Once again, undershot my gravity, but I think I'm not crushing either the wheat, or the Galaxy enough, as both are smaller than the ale. Oh well, got over 60% for each, and will make beer!

Both NC'ed and waiting for a spare fermenter, and a couple of yeast starters!

Rock on.

Cheers


----------



## Dave86 (11/10/07)

OldBugman said:


> 15 plugs @ 5?
> 
> 
> guess that'd be ~ 180grams.. nice and hoppy



 

No, not going too nuts on this one, just the three plugs in all, thinking of putting a plug in the keg in my newly acquired hop ball (cheers ross!) Although Tony's english IIPA did look mouthwatering...


----------



## fixa (11/10/07)

Did a brew during the week. The BVIP i love so much..
Problem was i tried a batch where i mad 36 litres post boil. Enough to fill a 15 and 20 litre jerry..
Let me tell you. 
13 kg of grain does not go in a 36 litre mash tun with 20 litres of water....
The danger signs were there.
The crushed grain took up 2 1/2 buckets of 20 litre capacity, but it didn't twig.....
*Dickhead.*  
Ah well.. lost prob 200grams on the floor. Very thick mash. Took 4 sparges to get the required amount into the kettle, and then i couldn't boil it as hard as i wanted, so ended up with about 3 litres more than i wanted...
Ah well.


----------



## jayse (12/10/07)

Got 50L of american wheat down and 50L of bitter, thing are looking up after a slow year so far.
As Zakk would say...OOOOooooAH YEeeeaaAAAAH!


----------



## browndog (12/10/07)

fixa said:


> Did a brew during the week. The BVIP i love so much..
> Problem was i tried a batch where i mad 36 litres post boil. Enough to fill a 15 and 20 litre jerry..
> Let me tell you.
> 13 kg of grain does not go in a 36 litre mash tun with 20 litres of water....
> ...



Jeez Fixa,
Is that stuck sparge city or what ? are you using a V8 powered march pump ? BTW I love that BVIP

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (12/10/07)

Getting up in a few hours to brew an English Brown Ale

4.1kg BB Ale
100g CaraRed
100g Choc
100g Med Crystal
100g Weyermann Pale Wheat

18g EKG @ 60
15g Fuggle @ 30
18g EKG @ 20
15g Fuggle @ 10

will ferment with Nottingham, which I've yet to try! (I know, I know!)

Should come out OK (I hope!).... Gotta love night shifts.... Have brewed three batches on weekdays this week, and the cubes are now all full, awaiting a free fermenter!

Cheers


----------



## bindi (12/10/07)

Two brews done today now in cubes and a Saison starter ready.
Saison wort 1.060 which the 565 yeast will go nuts over and a Stout 1.058 [light for my stouts], have not done a stout in yonks, what yeast to feed to it? thinking 1084 or Nottingham, BUT I just happen to have a 2.4 L starter of Saison 565 and I don't need that much in the Saison <_< why not? We can do anything and make some funky beers. I brew for no one else but my taste  bugger the comps and style police :icon_cheers:


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/10/07)

bindi said:


> Two brews done today now in cubes and a Saison starter ready.
> Saison wort 1.060 which the 565 yeast will go nuts over and a Stout 1.058 [light for my stouts], have not done a stout in yonks, what yeast to feed to it? thinking 1084 or Nottingham, BUT I just happen to have a 2.4 L starter of Saison 565 and I don't need that much in the Saison why not? We can do anything and make some funky beers. I brew for no one else but my taste bugger the comps and style police



You da man!! :beerbang: :beerbang: 

That's gunna be one different stout. :wub: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (12/10/07)

bindi said:


> Two brews done today now in cubes and a Saison starter ready.
> Saison wort 1.060 which the 565 yeast will go nuts over and a Stout 1.058 [light for my stouts], have not done a stout in yonks, what yeast to feed to it? thinking 1084 or Nottingham, BUT I just happen to have a 2.4 L starter of Saison 565 and I don't need that much in the Saison <_< why not? We can do anything and make some funky beers. I brew for no one else but my taste  bugger the comps and style police :icon_cheers:



Go for it Bindi, you're the King of Funk & your beers are a delight :super: 

cheers Ross


----------



## Stuster (12/10/07)

Interesting. Sounds fun. Please tell us how it turns out. :icon_drunk:


----------



## crozdog (12/10/07)

goatherder said:


> 23% Home Brand Cornflakes


Does that make it a breakfast beer? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (12/10/07)

yardy said:


> 45 % Rye Roggenbier planned for tomorrow B)
> just been reading the Rye = Ergot = LSD thread, might up it to 60 % :lol:
> 
> Cheers



Mine was 40% rye and i never saw colours or wrote songs about purple haze and riders on the storm but it was nice and spicy 



warrenlw63 said:


> Was contemplating something similar Duff. I've got a packet of Southern Cross flowers that I've been wondering what do do with.
> 
> All the blurbs on this this hop say it can be used in similar applications to Euro Lager hops. We shall see.
> 
> Warren -



have had a pale ale made with Sothern Cross on tap for a few days now and had a few people try it. Its got nothin but thumbs up and i recon its great too. Very clean bittering hop with a fantastic character.

recipe is on the recipe page

cheers


----------



## Screwtop (12/10/07)

NickB said:


> Getting up in a few hours to brew an English Brown Ale
> 
> 4.1kg BB Ale
> 100g CaraRed
> ...




Geez Nick,

You've been a busy little brewer since the bulk buy grain arrived - brew, brew


----------



## bindi (12/10/07)

Ross said:


> Go for it Bindi, you're the King of Funk & your beers are a delight :super:
> 
> cheers Ross




Thanks Ross, I must admit the Yanky Amber I fed to my morphed 3787 Trappist that I put on tap today is "out there" and "*wow*"! I am loving it, the taste and smell is amazing.


----------



## NickB (12/10/07)

Screwtop said:


> Geez Nick,
> 
> You've been a busy little brewer since the bulk buy grain arrived - brew, brew




lol, tell me about it! It's the combination of lots of night shifts, an excess stock of old hops and specialty grains, and nearly two months off from brewing that's done it! (oh, and a couple of smack-packs that are near use-by date...)

At least my cubes are all full now, and I squeezed in a 1 hour nap this morning while I was mashing  I plan to keep the cubes full as long as possible, and get on the hunt for some more bottles...or maybe just save up some cash for a fridge and some kegs  (as unlikely as spare cash is!)

Plus I've got to decide on a recipe for the Xmas swap!

Happy Days!

Cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/10/07)

Tony said:


> Mine was 40% rye and i never saw colours or wrote songs about purple haze and riders on the storm but it was nice and spicy
> have had a pale ale made with Sothern Cross on tap for a few days now and had a few people try it. Its got nothin but thumbs up and i recon its great too. Very clean bittering hop with a fantastic character.
> 
> recipe is on the recipe page
> ...



Just checked it Tony. Looks the goods. :beer: 

Thanks... Might give it a burl.

Edit: That false bottom you set up in your kettle is obviously doing the job. :lol:

Warren -


----------



## Doc (13/10/07)

Sparging an Aussie version of Denny Conn's RyeIPA right now.
I think this is the first time I've done it with his hopping schedule. The Mt Hood FWH's smell great.

Doc


----------



## Jye (13/10/07)

Doc, what changes did you make for it to be Oz?

Im just about to pitch the yeast into my house APA.


----------



## Doc (13/10/07)

Jye said:


> Doc, what changes did you make for it to be Oz?
> 
> Im just about to pitch the yeast into my house APA.



I'm using JW Trad Ale and JW CaraMalt.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Jazzafish (13/10/07)

Brewed this one the other day... my first wheat beer. 

A Dunkel Wiezen

40% JW Wheat
30% JW Pils
15% Weyermann Dark Wheat
09% Special B
03% Weyermann Carahell
03% Weyermann Caramunich II

Hopped with 14 IBU's of Pacific Hallertauer at 60mins and 0.5g/Litre Pacific Hallertauer @ 5mins


----------



## Weizguy (13/10/07)

Jazzafish said:


> Brewed this one the other day... my first wheat beer.
> 
> A Dunkel Wiezen
> 
> ...


Looks the goods, Jazza. Do you plan on using yeast in it?  


Do you find better efficiency with the JW malts as compared to Weyermann? I think that I do, but I need a bit more data to be sure.

Seth


----------



## Steve (13/10/07)

Putting this doofer down tomorrow (was gonna do it today but couldnt be arsed)....

Canberra Homebrewers Club are doing a GREAT BREWING EXPERIMENT. 18 Volunteers (@ $20 each) are going to brew it and present it at the December meeting for a club competition.

Best Bitter

OG 1044
IBU 34

4kg Maris Otter
300gms Crystal

Mash in 11.5 litres (treated with gypsum) at 66 degrees for 90 min
19 litre sparge at 78 degrees (treated with gypsum)
60 min boil with three hop additions

Goldings 4.8% AA

Hop 1 (45gms) @ 60 mins
Hop 2 (20gms) @ 15 mins
Hop 3 (15gms) @ 2 mins

S04 dry yeast

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (13/10/07)

Steve said:


> Canberra Homebrewers Club are doing a GREAT BREWING EXPERIMENT. 18 Volunteers (@ $20 each) are going to brew it and present it at the December meeting for a club competition.



So are you all brewing the same thing? Different hops? Different yeasts?


----------



## Steve (13/10/07)

Stuster said:


> So are you all brewing the same thing? Different hops? Different yeasts?




Sorry its not a comp just an experiment. We are all doing the EXACT same recipe to see the differences between 18 brewers brewing practices. It'll be interesting.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (13/10/07)

Realised it was an experiment, just not sure how you were running it. I'd bet there'll be some pretty big differences in how they come out. Should be interesting.


----------



## Jazzafish (14/10/07)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Looks the goods, Jazza. Do you plan on using yeast in it?
> Do you find better efficiency with the JW malts as compared to Weyermann? I think that I do, but I need a bit more data to be sure.
> 
> Seth




yeast, not important in beer h34r: 

just kidding, I took home some slurry from a belgian wit beer I made at work and did the old pitch at 12*C and let rise to 18*C and ferment out. Holding a nice krausen at the moment. May draw off a fermentation sample tonight? Not a traditional dunkel weizen yeast but had a character i liked.

I only used JW wheat as I had it in stock. I am no expert here, and have limited experience... but I think that JW malts are fine for a single step saccharification, sure a protien rest is a good thing but effort verses results suggest it isn't all that important. I feel weyermann rely on a multi step mash plan... seem to be made for it.

the jury is out!

cheers,
Jarrad


----------



## eric8 (14/10/07)

I doing this one now, just mashing out.
:icon_cheers: 

Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.075 SG
Estimated Color: 25.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 48.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 78.57 % 
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 14.29 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 7.14 % 
60.00 gm Cascade [4.20 %] (60 min) Hops 23.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [4.20 %] (45 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [4.20 %] (30 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [4.20 %] (20 min)  Hops 4.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [4.20 %] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [4.20 %] (5 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 7.00 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 0.00 L of water at 66.0 C 66.0 C 
20 min Mash out Add 0.00 L of water at 72.0 C 72.0 C 

not sure if I should use an s-04 I ahve lying around or 001 or 005????
eric


----------



## Ross (16/10/07)

Did my 1st true Roggenbier today. even if it's a little off the style guidelines with the Rye volume.

Roggenbier (German Rye Beer) 

Type: All Grain
Date: 16/10/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 35.31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 89.00 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.50 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (25.0 EBC) Grain 25.00 % 
1.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 25.00 % 
1.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.0 EBC) Grain 25.00 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt Weyermann (3.5 EBC) Grain 16.67 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Rye Malt (Bairds) (157.6 EBC) Grain 3.33 % 
0.20 kg Melanoiden Malt (Weyermann) (39.4 EBC) Grain 3.33 % 
0.10 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (1150.0 EBC) Grain 1.67 % 
10.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (60 min) Hops 13.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (10 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (CraftBrewer)
1 Pkgs CraftBrewer Weizen (Fermentis #S-08) Yeast-Wheat 

Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG (Expecting 85% efficiency)
Measured Original Gravity: 1.058 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.0%
Bitterness: 18.5 IBU Calories: 546 cal/l 
Est Color: 32.0 EBC 


cheers Ross


----------



## yardy (16/10/07)

Ross said:


> Did my 1st true Roggenbier today. even if it's a little off the style guidelines with the Rye volume.
> 
> Roggenbier (German Rye Beer)
> 
> ...



looks good Ross, i love this beer, hope it turns out as good as mine, imho.
interesting choice the Pacific Jade.

Cheers
Yard


----------



## sjc (16/10/07)

Ross said:


> Did my 1st true Roggenbier today. even if it's a little off the style guidelines with the Rye volume.
> 
> Roggenbier (German Rye Beer)
> 
> ...



Hi Ross
no stuck sparge then?
Cheers
Stephen.


----------



## Ross (16/10/07)

sjc said:


> Hi Ross
> no stuck sparge then?
> Cheers
> Stephen.



If I'm honest yes B) - Put a quick hole dug, did the trick  

cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (16/10/07)

Ross said:


> If I'm honest yes B) - Put a quick hole dug, did the trick
> 
> cheers Ross




Digging a hole in your mash --Tragic :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (16/10/07)

Planned for a 5.30am start tomorrow for the Qld Xmas case swap. This is a family favourite.

Newky Brown
Style: Northern English Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.39 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 24.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.30 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Golden Promise) (5.9 EBC)Grain 93.48 % 
0.10 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.17 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 2.17 % 
0.10 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 2.17 % 
20.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hops 11.5 IBU 
15.00 gm  Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (15 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
1.00 tsp Cooking Salt (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Tony (16/10/07)

why did you use the pacific jade ross...... not to get sales going is it 

but seriously.... whats it like?

cheers


----------



## Ross (16/10/07)

Tony said:


> why did you use the pacific jade ross...... not to get sales going is it
> 
> but seriously.... whats it like?
> 
> cheers



Because it's bloody beautiful mate.... *The aroma of this hop is described as bold as it delivers a herbal infusion of fresh citrus and crushed black pepper.*. I thought this would suit the Roggenbier perfectly, & as you know, I like to give my beers a little twist B) 

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (17/10/07)

Another double brew day today. 40L of Brewers Gold to top up yesterdays disaster. (The 2nd keg will most likely be my Christmas swap keg beer)
Followed up with a Double Chocolate Porter.
Both beers finished & in the fermenters B) 

Double Choc Porter 
Robust Porter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 16/10/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 35.31 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (5.3 EBC) Grain 58.39 % 
0.80 kg Munich Malt II (Weyermann) (25.0 EBC) Grain 11.68 % 
0.60 kg Brown Malt (Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 8.76 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt Barret Burston (40.0 EBC) Grain 7.30 % 
0.35 kg Amber Malt (Bairds) (85.0 EBC) Grain 5.11 % 
0.20 kg Carafa II (Weyermann)(1150.0 EBC) Grain 2.92 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (1300.0 EBC) Grain 2.92 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt pale (Bairds) (500.0 EBC) Grain 2.92 % 
55.00 gm Williamette [4.60 %] (60 min) Hops 22.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Magnum [13.10 %] (60 min) Hops 28.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Williamette [4.60 %] (10 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
0.50 kg Dark Chocolate 2 x 250gm Bars (72% cocoa) (Boil 80.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.065 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.3%
Bitterness: 54.9 IBU 
Est Color: 78.6 EBC 

Single infusion batch sparge Mashed at 65c.

cheers Ross


----------



## petesbrew (18/10/07)

Doing an Altbier this weekend, my 2nd partial

2.5Kg Light Munich
1.5kg Morgans Extra Pale Malt
90g Spalt @ 60min
WLP029 German Ale/Kolsch

And a Biere de "what's left in the garage" brew...


----------



## Steve (19/10/07)

Prolly doing a simple Aussie ale type of thing this weekend.

5kg BB Ale
a smidging of crystal and an even smaller smidging of roasted malt

Cluster for bittering
POR home grown flowers @30, 15 and 2 mins

Nottingham ale dry yeast.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Duff (19/10/07)

Going to try a mild. Will mash high around 67/68C.

Cheers.

----------

07-46 Mild I

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.50
Anticipated OG: 1.039 Plato: 9.66
Anticipated SRM: 6.0
Anticipated IBU: 26.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
92.3 6.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
3.8 0.25 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
3.8 0.25 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 63

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Plug 4.75 26.3 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Lallemand Windsor


----------



## NickB (19/10/07)

Hopefully brewing a Stout tomorrow, and using up some old grain.

Clear Out Stout

3.5kg BB Ale
0.5kg Flaked Barley
0.27kg Roast Barley
0.27kg Black Patent
0.05kg Chocolate

A handful of Newport in at 60 mins (coz it's getting old and I don't know what else to use it for!) and either ferment with S-04, Nottingham, or Wyeast 1028 (I no-chill so I have some time to think about it!)

And to top off the day, will be using my new Keg-Style Mash Tun in anger for the first time, meaning it could be a disaster all round! Fingers crossed!!!

Cheers


----------



## bindi (19/10/07)

A simple beer this time.Yanky hops and a Pommie yeast.
Shed Rat Ale.  
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt UK Grain 40.19 % 
2.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 40.19 % 
0.50 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 8.04 % 
0.35 kg Corn, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 5.63 % 
55.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 30.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 12.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (15 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 5.95 % 
1.5L starter British Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1335) Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile

Measured Original Gravity: 1.064 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.34 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.01 % 
Bitterness: 59.0 IBU Calories: 613 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.3 SRM Color


----------



## Duff (19/10/07)

bindi said:


> A simple beer this time.Yanky hops and a Pommie yeast.
> Shed Rat Ale.
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 2.50 kg Pale Malt UK Grain 40.19 %
> ...



G'day Bindi,

You seem to adhere to Denny Conn's philosophy that 'Life begins at 60.....1.060 that is"

:lol: 

Cheers.


----------



## bindi (19/10/07)

Duff said:


> G'day Bindi,
> 
> You seem to adhere to Denny Conn's philosophy that 'Life begins at 60.....1.060 that is"
> 
> ...


 

In a couple of years the 60 thing will be complete.


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/10/07)

Clear skies ahead and hopefully a window of opportunity to crank out a Weibier.  

Warren -

Earwig Weizen II

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

15-A German Wheat and Rye Beer, Weizen/Weissbier

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.052
Min IBU: 8 Max IBU: 15
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 20 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.05
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.76
Anticipated EBC: 14.5
Anticipated IBU: 14.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 58.82 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.044 SG 10.92 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.5 0.05 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 470
27.1 3.00 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.039 19
45.2 5.00 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
27.1 3.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.10 13.4 60 min.
15.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.10 0.8 10 min.


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast WB-06 Weizen


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Munich
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 76.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 18.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 1.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 10.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 2.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 152.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: Weizen Mash

Total Grain kg: 11.05
Total Water Qts: 17.48 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 16.54 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ferulic 5 20 42 42 Infuse 49 16.54 1.50
Sacc 5 45 66 66 Infuse 95 17.16 3.05
mashout 5 15 78 78 Decoc 99 15.09 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)


Total Water Qts: 35.61 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 33.70 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 41.08 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Step Time for Decoction Steps represent how far back in time the Decoction was pulled.
Infusion amounts for Decoction Steps represent the amount pulled for the Decoction.
Infusion ratios for Decoction Steps represent the Decoction Thickness.


----------



## therook (19/10/07)

About time you brewed Warren.

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/10/07)

Yes Rook... Checked the fridge and those kegs are feelin' a bit light. ^_^ 

Warren -


----------



## bindi (20/10/07)

bindi said:


> A simple beer this time.Yanky hops and a Pommie yeast.
> Shed Rat Ale.
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 2.50 kg Pale Malt UK Grain 40.19 %
> ...




Oh dear edit: Wrong yeast, did not have my specs on when I made up the starter  It's Wyeast 1338 NOT 1335 and it's going like a steam train and smells great, so it's all good.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/10/07)

Doing my Red Ale for the Qld Swap meet this weekend


----------



## tangent (20/10/07)

> Did my 1st true Roggenbier today. even if it's a little off the style guidelines with the Rye volume.


 Actually, I read the average is 25% malted rye. It's just homebrewers who push the envelope


----------



## yardy (20/10/07)

tangent said:


> Actually, I read the average is 25% malted rye. It's just homebrewers who push the envelope



where did you find that tangent ?

i read a bit about this before i brewed it and didn't come across any figures that low.

Cheers 
Yard


----------



## yardy (20/10/07)

did my rye ipa again today but changed a couple of things

grain bill still the same @
35% Rye
30% Pale
30% Marris Otter
5% Wheat 
300ml Macadamia Honey 

FWH Columbus 13.7% 20gm 60 min
Boil Mt Hood 4.2% 15gm 40 min
Boil Mt Hood 4.2% 15gm 10 min

changes are the honey, altered the hops a bit and mashed @ 64*C instead of 68*C.

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Tony (20/10/07)

http://www.germanbeerinstitute.com/Roggenbier.html

I enjoyed mine with 40% rye but will have a go at something simple and less "viscous" like this in future. It was full bodied but had a dry light mouth feel. I liked it and all that tried it aggreed. even judges.

cheers

here is a quote:


Definition:
Roggenbier is a medieval ale usually made from a grain bill of about half barley malt and equal portions of wheat and rye malts. Today, a Roggenbier may be either an ale or a lager. Modern renditions of the brew have about 5 to 5.5% alcohol by volume. Rye ales are mildly hopped, which allows the grain flavors to be dominant. Filtration appears to be optional in a rye ale and many, such as the Paulaner (depicted right) are "naturtrb," meaning naturally turbid. A yeast-turbid Roggenbier is more authentic, considering that the style had been around long before beer filtration was invented in 1878. 

Being ancient brews, Roggenbiers can have a faint whiff of earthiness in the nose that is reminiscent of rye bread. The up-front sensation is one of mild fruitiness. There is a slight to extreme yeastiness and breadiness in the middle, and an almost smoky, spicy, faintly sour and very dry finishclearly the effects of the rye malt. Effervescence ranges from medium to spritzy like a Hefeweizen. The body is substantial, almost reminiscent of a Bockbier. The brew has a pleasant, rich, off-white head when poured. 

For the most part, Roggenbiers are tart, refeshing summer quaffing beers, a nice alternative to a Hefeweizen. They go extremely well with a succulent slice of barbequed roast pork.


----------



## yardy (20/10/07)

Hi Tony,

yeah i had read that but read elsewhere of much higher %ages, will find it in my bookmarks. 

just blew the keg today of my 45% Roggenbier, a sad day indeed  

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Tony (20/10/07)

yeah i origionally made mine from the BJCP guidelines that sait up to 50% or something like that.

I was origionally going to go for 60% rye but was scared off by the "imposible to mash" storries so cut it to 40%.

glad i did..... took a while to spearg after a double decoction soffened everything up but i got there after about 4 hrs.

was worth it.

cheers


----------



## yardy (20/10/07)

Tony said:


> yeah i origionally made mine from the BJCP guidelines that sait up to 50% or something like that.
> 
> I was origionally going to go for 60% rye but was scared off by the "imposible to mash" storries so cut it to 40%.
> 
> ...



i had one stuck sparge after a single @ 68*C, blew back up the hose and all was good but blooooooooooooody sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.

you said it though, well worth it.
i'm thinking of cutting mine back to 40%, back off on the carafa II and having a it as the house special :icon_drunk: 

Cheers


----------



## Tony (20/10/07)

this is what i did

Roggenbier

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 46.00 Wort Size (L): 46.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.40
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.07
Anticipated EBC: 31.2
Anticipated IBU: 18.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.3 5.00 kg. TF Pale Rye Malt UK 1.034 8
24.2 3.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
12.9 1.60 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0
16.1 2.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
4.8 0.60 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
1.6 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I Germany 1.036 950

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.20 10.1 60 min.
45.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.20 5.6 15 min.
45.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 4.20 2.3 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen




I cracked the rye on its own and it wqas a very course crack so i ran it through again......... made it very fine.

Well didnt that make it interesting.

I ended up getting about 86% efficiency for 1.063 which threw out the ballance a bit. It was a bit sweet which judges picked up on. It got a 2ns in te wheat slass at NSW state comp. 

bloody hell it was a nice beer though.

cheers


----------



## Brewer_010 (20/10/07)

very simple brew tonite, a ND Brewing FWK hefeweizen, with 10g d-saaz dry hopped and WB-06 (with a blow off tube just in case). Will pop another 10g into it at around day 4 for a little extra aroma.

No time to brew atm so its FWK all the way....mind you they are easy - 40 minutes & it's all done.

What would life be like without FWK I wonder?


----------



## Tony (20/10/07)

DIY AG mate

thast what !

cheers


----------



## Brewer_010 (20/10/07)

Tony said:


> DIY AG mate
> 
> thast what !
> 
> cheers



Yeah yeah, I'm getting there. One of these years <_<


----------



## Tony (20/10/07)

you will get there mate.

There is nothinh better than inventing your own recipe...... making it, having it turn out perfect and have it crystal clear from the keg on the first pour without filtering.

takes a while but we can help 

cheers


----------



## yardy (21/10/07)

Tony said:


> this is what i did
> 
> Roggenbier
> 
> ...



nice looking beer Tony,
well done on the 2nd place, i thought that it would go in the specialty beer category, not that i know anything about comps etc.

mine ended up a bit darker than yours, beautiful, one of my best imho.


----------



## Dave86 (21/10/07)

Just pitched a struggling WLP570 starter into this:

TDA's Fly Blown Belgian (Mild Version)

4.38kg Wey. Bo Pils
348g Wey. Munich I
115g Wey. Caraamber
79g Wey. Melanoidin
232g White Sugar

27g Strisselspalt & 14g Nthn Brewer @ 60
26g Czech Saaz Plugs @ 15

WLP570 starter

OG:1.050, 23 IBUs

Used up some hops from the freezer instead of styrians, looks the goods so far!

Beers, Dave


----------



## bindi (21/10/07)

Dave86 said:


> Just pitched a struggling WLP570 starter into this:
> 
> TDA's Fly Blown Belgian (Mild Version)
> 
> ...




Odd amounts there Dave, any reason for 79g Mel, 232g Sugar etc? :unsure: I tend to round the amounts out or are you converting from a Yanky recipe?.


----------



## Dave86 (21/10/07)

Nah no yanky amounts, just scaling it back from TDA's recipe in the recipe section, as well as my shoddy weighing of the grains


----------



## bconnery (21/10/07)

Miracle on Wunulla St Xmas Case Swap Best

So called because this beer tasted fine going into the fermenter, which was a miracle. Braid manifold issues, crush issues, scale issues....
And yes the green bullet is a little odd but I had inventory issues too...

Style: English Special or Best Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 12.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4300.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 93.89 % 
200.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.37 % 
80.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (216.7 EBC) Grain 1.75 % 
20.00 gm Green Bullet [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Northdown [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## bindi (22/10/07)

A moment of weakness Ale  I have 2 Kg of POR to use and can I go below 1.060?
My first job after 20yrs in the Military was working in a well known brewery up here [they can't spell beer.XXXX] the smell takes me back and I must say we had some good times there. :beer: the staff drinks [at the time] were nothing like what the punters got.

My dead sh$t mates will love it. :blink: 
24L, OG 1.054

4.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 87.21 % 
0.21 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 4.07 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 0.97 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [11.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 23.7 IBU 
16.00 gm Cluster [5.30 %] (15 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [11.00 %] (15 min) Hops 10.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [11.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.40 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 7.75 % 
1 Pkgs SafAle US-56 (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale


----------



## DarkFaerytale (22/10/07)

need to get rid of some hops in my freezer so some kind of american pale ale it is

23L
1.046
around 30 IBU's

golden promise 3K
wey. vienna 1.25
carapils 0.25
jwm dark crystal 0.10

and an assortment of hops, havn't calculated A/A's and stuff like that yet but it'll be something like

northern brewer - bittering
10g cascade - 30m
10g each cascade and amarillo - 15m
10g each cascade and amarillo - 5 mins
10g each cascade and amarillo - 0mins

with t-58 yeast for soemthing different

throwing a witish type beer on the trub but using coles brand cerial as part of the grist, gonna come out really funky  .Then maybe a belgian dubble on top of that

-Phill


----------



## Steve (22/10/07)

Steve said:


> Prolly doing a simple Aussie ale type of thing this weekend.
> 
> 5kg BB Ale
> a smidging of crystal and an even smaller smidging of roasted malt
> ...




Ended up doing:

3.5kg BB Ale
1.5kg BB Galaxy
90gms Caraaoma

35gms Cluster flowers @ 60
15gms POR [email protected] 30
15gms Nelson Sauvin flowers @ 5

Whirlfloc
Gypsum

1 x Sachet Nottingham

Mashed at 64 for 60 mins, no chilled overnight, pitched yeast this mornng.

SG 1044

Cheers
Steve


----------



## randyrob (22/10/07)

24. Chloe's House Mouse Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.10
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.17
Anticipated EBC: 13.6
Anticipated IBU: 35.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
65.9 6.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
27.5 2.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
2.7 0.25 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 145
2.7 0.25 kg. CaraPilsner France 1.035 20
1.1 0.10 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 11.0 60 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 8.3 60 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 3.9 15 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 2.9 15 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 2.9 10 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 2.2 10 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 2.4 5 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 1.8 5 min.
250.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05


----------



## Steve (22/10/07)

randyrob said:


> Hops
> 
> Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



:beerbang: sensational hop usage


----------



## randyrob (22/10/07)

Steve said:


> :beerbang: sensational hop usage



it's a tasty mix isn't it steve! 
the 250g were plugs via a hopback. i went for 1g/l for 15/10/5 and just bumped up the ibu's for bittering so it was about 35ibu's came out in nice rouded numbers.
i'm going to try and keep this one on tap throughout the chrissy break.

Rob.


----------



## Stuster (22/10/07)

That is some serious late hopping. Can almost smell it from here.  :super:


----------



## floppinab (22/10/07)

Finally got round to getting some of the AG kit together over the weekend.  

Unfortunately it's only the kettle and burner  

But that said it was lovely to have a full volume boil (and associated breaks clearly happening) from some real heat as opposed to waiting for an hour for 7 litres to boil on the barbecue burner <_< 

So we have an ESB made from around half a kilo of 4 different steeped speciality grains, 3kg of light LME and POR, Spaalt and EKG hops.

Looked a little dark going into the no chill cube but we'll see how it goes.

The kettle went well, attracted strong interest from usually ambilivant junior brewers and SWMBO. I think the "jet engine" burner provided the main source of interest. One downside was the installed ball valve on the kettle being a good 8-10cm from the bottom of the kettle and not enough bits in the garage on Sundy to make a pickup tube meant a little more left inside the kettle than I would've hope but the cube was filled to within a cm or two from the cap so all good from around a 28 litre pre boil


----------



## Stuster (22/10/07)

Good stuff, Gav. Great that you are getting it all together. :super: 

The pickup tube is handy as you now know, but it's fairly easy to put together. (It must be, because I did.)

Interesting hop choice there. Not necessarily bad as I think Spalt is a nice hop, but unusual for an ESB. Were the Spalt for flavour?

You did better than the ISBers in filling your cube anyway. h34r:


----------



## crozdog (22/10/07)

floppinab said:


> Finally got round to getting some of the AG kit together over the weekend.
> 
> Unfortunately it's only the kettle and burner
> 
> ...


Top stuff Gav,

have a read of post 5 here for a way to do full batch brews without a HLT. FWIW, Reverse Garbage have some 80L drums which you could use to make a mash tun like the mother of all. I have some insulation leftover so you could get a tun going for less than $40 & a couple of hours work. i can give you the insulation when you come to get that cube.


----------



## mikem108 (22/10/07)

OOh youre so close now Gav... Just a few more items and the mantra AG, AG, AG


----------



## floppinab (22/10/07)

crozdog said:


> Top stuff Gav,
> 
> have a read of post 5 here for a way to do full batch brews without a HLT. FWIW, Reverse Garbage have some 80L drums which you could use to make a mash tun like the mother of all. I have some insulation leftover so you could get a tun going for less than $40 & a couple of hours work. i can give you the insulation when you come to get that cube.



Thanks Phil, I've got a HLT (30L urn) and mash tun (esky) and other bits and pieces (braid etc.), which I've been collecting over the previous months, simply a matter of putting them together now. Getting closer............


----------



## NickB (23/10/07)

Up early today brewing my Xmas case swap beer, a AAA. Just finished doughing in:

AAA
40L pre-boil
28L batch (final volume)
65% efficiency


3.5kg BB Galaxy
2kg BB Ale
2kg Weyermann Munich I
0.2kg Med Crystal
0.2kg CaraRed
0.08kg Black Patent

65C mash


15g Chinook @ 60 mins
15g Simcoe @ 20 mins
15g Centennial @ 20 mins
15g Simcoe @ flameout
15g Centennial @ flameout
10g Chinook @ Dry Hop (5 days)

Fingers crossed it comes out OK. Was planning on the usual suspects in Cascade and Amarillo, but don't have any, and quite liked Simcoe in the last AAA I brewed, so thought I'd give it a go with Centennial and see what happens!

Cheers


----------



## bindi (25/10/07)

bindi said:


> Two brews done today now in cubes and a Saison starter ready.
> Saison wort 1.060 which the 565 yeast will go nuts over and a Stout 1.058 [light for my stouts], have not done a stout in yonks, what yeast to feed to it? thinking 1084 or Nottingham, BUT I just happen to have a 2.4 L starter of Saison 565 and I don't need that much in the Saison <_< why not? We can do anything and make some funky beers. I brew for no one else but my taste  bugger the comps and style police :icon_cheers:



Update on the Saison Stout, racked it to 2nd today [Saisons look like they are finished but they often kick on again] at 1.015 and sure enough it's off and running again, tastes great to me [but I have odd tastes  ] the dark malts are coming through a little strong but again this happened with the strong Russian Imp I did, and that mellowed out in time, it's sitting in the laundry at 22c so this one has not seen a fridge to ferment in, as I do with all the Saisons, just let them go .

bindi out.

New edit: Finished at 1.003 !! Refrac 6 was Refrac 14.8 7.1%


----------



## petesbrew (26/10/07)

petesbrew said:


> Doing an Altbier this weekend, my 2nd partial
> 
> 2.5Kg Light Munich
> 1.5kg Morgans Extra Pale Malt Extract
> ...



Got postponed last weekend. Took an RDO today, the wife's at the hairdressers, the bub's at the inlaws and the Munich is mashing away as I type!
Cheers to Duff for helping me with the recipe, and Gerard for the gear.
Pete


----------



## Steve (26/10/07)

Home along this weekend.....  

Going back to basics for a couple of easy quaffers

Saturday: All Cascade APA, 5kg BB Ale, Whirlfloc and Nottingham dry yeast
Sunday: All Saaz Psuedo Pilsner, 5kg BB Galazy, Whirlfloc and Nottingham dry yeast

:chug: 

Im excited!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## bljpoad (26/10/07)

After reading the NZ Hops thread I think I might have a crack at an all Pacific Gem summer ale on Sunday. Was planning on doing a double brew day, not sure about the second one yet <_< 

Saturday: 120km bike ride  
- Berwyck


----------



## bindi (26/10/07)

Going to do Ash In Perth Aussie Pale from the recipe section. Aussie Pale
I will up the base malt a little to 4.5kg of Bairds and use dry So4 yeast, I will bottle this one for camping trips.


----------



## Inge (26/10/07)

Put down a big partial ESB with fuggles + EKG about 2 weeks ago, and it's sitting in secondary conditioning. Tastes great out of the fermenter.

In primary I have a simple extract weissbier for the week after next and I have just finished sparging the grain for an chinook + cascade big partial APA. 

First time fly sparging, with roughly 80% efficiency so I am pretty chuffed. 15L of 1050 wort into the boiler from 2.5 kg of grain! It's a great little ghetto rig as well, using a cube as the liquor tank and sparging via 1/2 inch silicon hose with a copper jiggler siphon attatched, with the flow rate lowered to a gentle trickle by a pair of multigrips 3 feet away from the end of the hose.

Might do a small (15L) all-grain bock next, as my first AG.


----------



## troywhite (26/10/07)

Did my first "double batch" on Sunday which was a APA (SN type clone).

Ended up with 2 ferms of 18L wort each, topped up with water to 21L and still measuring in at a big 1058!!

For an experiment I left one alone and pitched a US-05, while the other one I tossed in a further 30g of Cascade pellets and pitched with a Deliverance (TWOC) Ale Yeast.

5 days later and they are both down to around 1012 and both taste nice, yet completely different to each other (as you'd sort of expect). I was hoping the dry hopped one would end up more towards an improv IPA which I think it has.

For this weekend I have the ingredients ready for a basic wheat beer, aka Redback but as usual I will probably vary some bits. Also thinking of breaking out a small amount and adding some honey for a friend who likes Beez Neez.


----------



## browndog (26/10/07)

Just about to mash out on an APA

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: AS APA
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 13.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.91 % 
0.25 kg AA Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
20.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (30 min) Hops 19.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (15 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (10 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 14.35 L of water at 74.7 C 64.0 C 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## Jye (26/10/07)

Love the hop selection BD :wub: but I would be saving the flame out addition for dry hopping.


----------



## randyrob (26/10/07)

browndog said:


> Just about to mash out on an APA
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: AS APA
> ...



Hey Tony,

that beer looks BTABJ

Rob.


----------



## browndog (26/10/07)

Jye said:


> Love the hop selection BD :wub: but I would be saving the flame out addition for dry hopping.



Ever dry hopped with Simcoe Jye?


----------



## Jye (26/10/07)

browndog said:


> Ever dry hopped with Simcoe Jye?



Your hop schedule is very similar to what I use with my house apa and the amarillo/simcoe is beautiful, I always get a great floral aroma.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (26/10/07)

About to run this out of the kettle.

Special One 
Belgian Specialty Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 26/10/2007 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg JWM Export Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 49.2 % 
1.40 kg Weyermann Vienna (7.9 EBC) Grain 23.0 % 
1.00 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 16.4 % 
0.20 kg Weyermann Caraaroma (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
0.20 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
14.00 gm Magnum [13.50%] (60 min) Hops 24.6 IBU 
0.30 kg Candi Sugar, Dark (541.8 EBC) Sugar 4.9 % 
1 Pkgs Schelde Ale (Wyeast Labs) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG
Bitterness: 24.6 IBU 
Est Color: 43.2 EBC


----------



## bindi (26/10/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> About to run this out of the kettle.
> 
> Special One
> Belgian Specialty Ale
> ...




Oh yes  one of my "Habibi" [beloved] styles.
Cut and paste to my files, thanks. B)


----------



## Jazman (26/10/07)

Another smokey

wildfire ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.50
Anticipated OG: 1.06165 Plato: 15.126
Anticipated EBC: 12.9
Anticipated IBU: 29.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 0 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.0 3.25 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 317.420 7
11.5 0.75 kg. JWM Dark Munich Australia 325.774 25
15.4 1.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 317.420 4
23.1 1.50 kg. Weyermann Smoked Germany 309.066 4

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Southern Cross Pellet 12.10 22.6 60 min.
20.00 g. Saaz B Pellet 7.00 7.0 25 min.


Yeast
-----


----------



## schooey (26/10/07)

So I built meself a mash tun today out of a 45 L esky I had lying around and decided I'd have a go at the AG thing, albeit doing the boil in two 20 L pots in a split version. I have a very partial liking to the Knappstein beer, so i thought Ii'd have a crack at Ross's Nelson sauvin Summer Ale and see how I fared. 

So at the moment it's happily boiling away at the moment with the first hop addition added and those Nelson Sauvin's smell absolutely freakin fantastic wafting in from the garage. 40 mins to go and it's time for the next hops so I guess I will see how I go. If I am at least remotely successful I can see me upsetting the wife severely and fast tracking the gathering of more desirable equipment to do this AG thing properly


----------



## Ross (26/10/07)

schooey said:


> So I built meself a mash tun today out of a 45 L esky I had lying around and decided I'd have a go at the AG thing, albeit doing the boil in two 20 L pots in a split version. I have a very partial liking to the Knappstein beer, so i thought Ii'd have a crack at Ross's Nelson sauvin Summer Ale and see how I fared.
> 
> So at the moment it's happily boiling away at the moment with the first hop addition added and those Nelson Sauvin's smell absolutely freakin fantastic wafting in from the garage. 40 mins to go and it's time for the next hops so I guess I will see how I go. If I am at least remotely successful I can see me upsetting the wife severely and fast tracking the gathering of more desirable equipment to do this AG thing properly



Good on ya Schooey :super: Welcome to the world of AG. Hope it's a ripper :beer: 

Cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/10/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> About to run this out of the kettle.
> 
> Special One
> Belgian Specialty Ale





:super: "تركيا تملك وحدها حق اتخاذ قرار التدخل عسكريا في شمال العراق"، ردا على ما ورد على لسان وزيرة الخارجية الامريكية التي حثت تركيا على ضبط النفس.
الرئيس التركي عبد الله غول ذ :wub: :icon_chickcheers: 

Warren -


----------



## schooey (27/10/07)

Is that the same script from Frodo's ring?


----------



## Trough Lolly (27/10/07)

Currently mid-boil on a robust porter....I'm gonna need a steak knife to get through this one! :lol: 

Cheers,
TL


----------



## bindi (27/10/07)

Trough Lolly said:


> Currently mid-boil on a robust porter....I'm gonna need a steak knife to get through this one! :lol:
> 
> Cheers,
> TL



Nah  not that thick at 1.065.....You will only need a spoon. :lol:


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/10/07)

Yesterday I made 2 Pilsners using Zwickels mash regime.
I thought I would share a couple of things I have learnt:

1) Be happy with your 80% efficiency and don't crush the grains finer to see if you can increase it!
2) Continuous recirculation through a herms is fantastic but *not* when your grains are crushed almost to flour ( the husk was still pretty much intact).
3) Concrete _*can*_ be made from flour and hot water.
4) Plastic spoons don't work well mixing concrete.

The end result was 90% efficiency but at the cost of standing for 2 hours continously stirring the mash through it's 4 temperature rises.
At this point brain power :huh: finally kicked and and I crushed another lot of grains for my second mash as I would normally do.
Result, mash finished in 1.5 hours and I didn't need to stir it once throughout all the step increases, 83% efficiency.

Moral to this story is, _don't play with something you know works, and works well_.

Oh and for those interested here's the recipe.


Recipe: HTFU Pilsner
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 9.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item  Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) 95.74 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (70.0 EBC) 4.26 % 
25.00 gm Saaz B [8.30 %] (60 min) 21.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (40 min) 11.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [3.00 %] (20 min) 5.7 IBU 
0.30 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Zwickels Pilsner mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.70 kg
----------------------------
Zwickels Pilsner mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Mash In Add 20.00 L of water at 55.9 C 52.0 C 
30 min Saach Step Heat to 63.0 C over 20 min 63.0 C 
30 min Sacch Step Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 
5 min Mash out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C


----------



## eric8 (28/10/07)

I'm about to get started on 100% wheat, doing BIAB. My first one and got some plugs donated to me by Duff, so first time using plugs as well. Can't wait to smell this in the boil.  
Eric
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Wit
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 6.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
45.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (60 min)Hops 18.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weizen Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min mash In Add 0.00 L of water at 65.0 C 65.0 C


----------



## AndrewQLD (28/10/07)

Eric, I wouldn't be using 100% wheat if I were you, Wheat has no husk so you will end up with a slab of concrete unless you put a ton of rice hulls in there when you start to drain the wort. I would go 50% wheat and 50% pilsner or ale malt if you are brewing a Wit.

Are you making a Wit or a Weizen?

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Duff (28/10/07)

Andrew,

Eric is a BIAB'er, it may work out. At worst he may have to punch a few holes through the bed while the bag is suspended.

Cheers.


----------



## eric8 (28/10/07)

AndrewQLD said:


> Are you making a Wit or a Weizen?
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew



Andrew as Duff has said, I do Biab, so no problems with sparging. I will just have to drain the bag well, which I hope won't be a problem. I am making a Weissen, I will change my recipe to say weizen.
eric


----------



## eric8 (28/10/07)

Just started the boil on my 100% Weizen, managed to squeze out a good couple of litres from the bag as well. Just waiting to add the plugs now  .
eric


----------



## Doc (28/10/07)

Just completing the boil on the house Kolsch. Smells great and will be ready for Mrs Doc's Xmas party. A beer for the masses.

Doc


----------



## bonj (28/10/07)

I'm about 20 minutes into the boil for my Xmas case swap beer. Tony's Bright Ale.... a house favourite.


----------



## Jye (28/10/07)

Just mash in a Wheat Wine and will mash in the Berliner before souring it over night and boiling in the morning.

*Wheat Wine*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 28/10/2007 
Style: American Barleywine Brewer: Jye
Batch Size: 16.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 23.00 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Actual Efficiency: 0.0 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 70.2 % 
1.20 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 19.8 % 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (60 min) Hops 43.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [10.30%] (20 min) Hops 18.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [10.30%] (5 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
0.60 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 9.9 % 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.100 SG (1.080-1.125 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.023 SG (1.020-1.035 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 4.6 SRM (10.0-22.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 69.7 IBU (50.0-100.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 5.2 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 10.1 % (8.0-13.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 % 
Actual Calories: -4 cal/l 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 9.26 L of water at 61.7 C 55.0 C 20 min 
Saccrification Add 7.08 L of water at 81.0 C 65.0 C 60 min 


*Berliner Weiss*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 28/10/2007 
Style: Berliner Weiss Brewer: Jye 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 25.00 L Boil Time: 30 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Actual Efficiency: 0.0 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.75 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 60.3 % 
1.15 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 39.7 % 
10.00 gm Mt. Hood [6.00%] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.032 SG (1.028-1.032 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.008 SG (1.004-1.006 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 2.8 SRM (2.0-3.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 3.6 IBU (3.0-8.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 0.3 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 3.1 % (2.8-3.6 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 % 
Actual Calories: -4 cal/l 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 8.70 L of water at 70.1 C 65.0 C 120 min


----------



## roger mellie (29/10/07)

I am determined to get this one right.

Mark I - went down the drain - 
Mark II - Too bitter - too much chocoloate malt - very coffee nose, too much Chinook - nice but way off.

Here is Mark III - will post the results

I know the ABV is > the 3.8 that the 'real' Rogers is - but thats not the part I am trying tp replicate.

Cheers

RM

*Rogers Clone III*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 24/10/2007 
Style: American Amber Ale Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: Tom 
Boil Volume: 31.25 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: Keg Kettle 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 68.6 % 
1.00 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 19.6 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.9 % 
0.25 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 4.9 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [7.50%] (15 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [7.50%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.052 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Estimated Color: 24.3 EBC (19.7-33.5 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 29.7 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.0 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.1 % (4.5-6.0 %) 


Mash Profile Name: My Mash Mash Tun Weight: 2.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 5.10 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 


Notes
Mash in with 14 Litres of 76 DegC water
Mash out with 7 Litres of 98 Deg C water
Sparge with 15 Litres of 85 Deg C Water

Mashed at 66 DegC


----------



## bindi (30/10/07)

Just ran this into the kettle. Called "Stairway To Kevin"

25.2L per boil, should have 22L of 1.062 or there abouts.



5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 90.09 % 
0.20 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (13.0 SRM) Grain 3.60 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 3.60 % 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 21.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 13.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Liberty [3.60 %] (15 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (15 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.40 %] (5 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Liberty [3.60 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.15 kg Sugar, Raw (3.0 SRM) Sugar 2.70 % 

I will feed it to:
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast

Edit: Add name.


----------



## oldbugman (30/10/07)

Stairway to Kevin???
shouldn't you just copy someone elses recipe


----------



## bindi (30/10/07)

OldBugman said:


> Stairway to Kevin???
> shouldn't you just copy someone elses recipe




I know  Just wanted to throw out some "bait" and see who would bite with that name. :lol:


----------



## randyrob (30/10/07)

roger mellie said:


> I am determined to get this one right.
> 
> Mark I - went down the drain -
> Mark II - Too bitter - too much chocoloate malt - very coffee nose, too much Chinook - nice but way off.
> ...



WOW nearly 20% Amber, that sure sounds like alot?

i would half the Amber and add crystal in there as well to balance it up?

all thye best Roger, i really hope this one works out for you!

Rob.


----------



## razz (30/10/07)

Doing this pils first thing tomorrow morning.

Nelson Lager 
German Pilsner (Pils) 


Type: All Grain
Date: 31/10/2007 
Batch Size: 42.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 42.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (60 min) Hops 21.0 IBU 
60.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (5 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.053 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.65 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.34 % 
Bitterness: 29.3 IBU Calories: 497 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.5 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 8.00 kg 
Sparge Water: 26.01 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 24.00 L of water at 69.6 C 64.0 C 
15 min Mash out Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min 78.0 C 



Mash Notes: 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Kegged (Forced CO2) Volumes of CO2: 2.7 
Pressure/Weight: 96.5 KPA Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 4.0 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 4.0 C 

Notes


----------



## NickB (2/11/07)

Got a CAP planned for the morning:

3.5kg BB Galaxy
0.5kg Weyermann Wheat
1.0kg Jasmin Rice (boiled)
0.1kg Melanoidan

Mashed at 64C

20g of Southern Cross @ 60 mins

My first attempt at the style, and will probably ferment with Wyeast 2112 as I don't have a fridge to ferment it, but can keep it under 18C...

Cheers!


----------



## bindi (2/11/07)

NickB said:


> Got a CAP planned for the morning:
> 
> 3.5kg BB Galaxy
> 0.5kg Weyermann Wheat
> ...




OK, what's a CAP or is just me that does not know?


----------



## razz (2/11/07)

bindi said:


> OK, what's a CAP or is just me that does not know?


Classic American Pils


----------



## bindi (2/11/07)

Mashing this as I type
Style: No idea, beer I am sure B) 

22L should get 25.2-5 in the kettle.

5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 85.47 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (25.0 SRM) Grain 3.42 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 3.42 % 
0.15 kg Corn, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 2.56 % 
27.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.18 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 13.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
28.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.30 kg Sugar, Raw (3.0 SRM) Sugar 5.13 % 

Not sure on the yeast, may go with.
1 Pkgs SafBrew Specialty Ale (DCL Yeast #T-58) Yeast-Ale

Edit: came in OG 1.066 and used my chiller


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/11/07)

bindi said:


> Style: No idea, beer I am sure B)



:lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop (2/11/07)

FINALLY - TODAY


Been looking forward to doing this recipe.

American Brown Ale



> Style: American Brown Ale
> 78% Pale Malt
> 7% Amber Malt
> 6% Cara-Pils
> ...



Does it smell great?


----------



## Jye (2/11/07)

Nice hops but I dont think you need the carapils with all the other crystal thats in there.


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/11/07)

Jye said:


> Nice hops but I dont think you need the carapils with all the other crystal thats in there.



Chew(y)top ? B) 

Warren -


----------



## Kingy (3/11/07)

Back to brewing today after about 2 months off,rearranged the whole shed with shelves and benches and turned it into a real brewing room. Even got a speakers in the roof :lol: Double batch first up as i have 2 kegs to fill. 


Recipe: November Rainy Ale
Brewer: KINGY

TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 44.00 L 
Boil Size: 62.41 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 22.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 93.14 % 
0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 2.94 % 
0.25 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.45 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 1.47 % 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.50 %] (60 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.50 %] (45 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
35.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (15 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (15 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
35.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (5 min) Hops 2.6 IBU


----------



## jimmyjack (3/11/07)

> Back to brewing today after about 2 months off


 Me too. Happy Days :icon_cheers: I have had a 6 onth hiatus from brewing and just mashed in! God it feels good to be a gangster (brewer). Recipe

5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale 
0.25 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 4.27 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 3.42 % 
0.20 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 3.42 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 3.42 %


15.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (30 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz D [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz D [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz D [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
25.00 gm Saaz D [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

0.95 tbsp 5.2 Buffer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
0.95 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.11 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 

1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001)


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/11/07)

Making this tomorrow "vaguely" in the sparkling/aus mainstream ale style. An attempt to showcase Southern Cross hops. :beerbang: 

Very basic recipe but will do the job.

Under the Southern Cross

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-B Light Hybrid Beer, Blonde Ale

Min OG: 1.038 Max OG: 1.054
Min IBU: 15 Max IBU: 28
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 12 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.00
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.96
Anticipated EBC: 7.7
Anticipated IBU: 25.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 52.94 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.041 SG 10.23 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 9.00 kg. Barrett Burston Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name  Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Southern Cross Whole 15.90 0.0 Dry Hop
20.00 g. Southern Cross Whole 15.90 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Southern Cross Whole 15.90 4.2 10 min.
10.00 g. Southern Cross Whole 15.90 10.6 60 min.
20.00 g. Southern Cross Whole 15.90 10.8 30 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast US56 Yeast


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Marin County CA
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 12.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 10.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 15.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 17.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 13.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 74.0 ppm

pH: 8.31


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.00
Total Water Qts: 14.31 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 13.54 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 20.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
protein 5 15 52 52 Infuse 60 13.54 1.50
Sacc 5 60 66 66 Infuse 90 9.83 2.60


Total Water Qts: 24.70 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 23.37 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 29.38 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.




Warren -


----------



## T.D. (3/11/07)

Looks the goods Warren. :beerbang: Recently I have decided to simplify my brewing a lot. Its surprising how good the beers are that are brewed with simple recipes - one or two malts and one hop.


----------



## winkle (3/11/07)

Finally got round to brewing the Qld Case Swap contribution.

Acerola Fruit Ale

4.0kg BB Pils malt (pale)
0.5kg Carapils
15gm Pacific Gem (60min)
pretty basic stuff, boiling as I type.

and Ross's Smoked Robust Porter with a touch more smoke.
Must be close to beer o'clock. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Doogiechap (3/11/07)

Stuck at work for another hour. hoping to mash in at around dinner time. A variation on Tony's Kolsch. Can't wait  .
I might try a 50 rest to try and iron out my chill haze issues.
This will be for my Sandgropers Xmas case contribution.

Kolsch 
Volume At Pitching: 39.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 37.00 l 
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.045 SG Expected OG: 1.046 SG 
Expected FG: 1.011 SG Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 % 
Expected ABV: 4.6 % Expected ABW: 3.6 % 
Expected IBU (using Rager): 21.0 IBU Expected Color: 2.6 SRM 
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % Approx Color: 
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 
Fermentables 
Ingredient Amount % When 
Cryer Galaxy Malt 8.23 kg 88.8 % In Mash/Steeped 
German Wheat Malt 0.47 kg 5.1 % In Mash/Steeped 
German Munich Malt 0.47 kg 5.1 % In Mash/Steeped 
US Rice Hulls 0.10 kg 1.1 % In Mash/Steeped 
Hops 
Variety Alpha Amount Form When 
Czech Saaz 2.5 26 g Pelletized Hops 60 Min From End 
German Hallertauer Hersbrucker 2.2 100 g Pelletized Hops 45 Min From End 
Other Ingredients 
Ingredient Amount When 
Yeast 
Wyeast 2565-Kolsch 

Mash Schedule 
Mash Type: Full Mash 
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) 
Step Type Temperature Duration 
Rest at 66 degC 90 


Cheers
Doug


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/11/07)

T.D. said:


> Looks the goods Warren. :beerbang: Recently I have decided to simplify my brewing a lot. Its surprising how good the beers are that are brewed with simple recipes - one or two malts and one hop.



Heya T.D. Thought it my float ya boat. :lol: 

After years of brewing predictability it's nice to try a hop that's totally unknown to me. Should be interesting. :icon_cheers: 

Warren -


----------



## Ross (3/11/07)

warrenlw63 said:


> Heya T.D. Thought it my float ya boat. :lol:
> 
> After years of brewing predictability it's nice to try a hop that's totally unknown to me. Should be interesting. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Warren -



Warren,

Please post the results; will save me doing that one, as I have so many different hops to trial & that was on the list  - I'm just about to do one with 100% Pacific Jade...


cheers Ross


----------



## Screwtop (3/11/07)

Doogiechap said:


> Stuck at work for another hour. hoping to mash in at around dinner time. A variation on Tony's Kolsch. Can't wait  .
> I might try a 50 rest to try and iron out my chill haze issues.
> This will be for my Sandgropers Xmas case contribution.
> 
> ...




Had problems with the last 5 batches using 2565, nowhere as agressive as the blerb and performance specs from Wyeast, very low AA around 64%. Wyeast labs advised that probs may be due to viability, all of mine were fresh enough, but I suspect storage or transport, possibly high temps in post. Strange that so many batches have been crook though, if you don't mind keep me posted on the results. 

Screwy


----------



## Doogiechap (3/11/07)

Screwtop said:


> Had problems with the last 5 batches using 2565, nowhere as agressive as the blerb and performance specs from Wyeast, very low AA around 64%. Wyeast labs advised that probs may be due to viability, all of mine were fresh enough, but I suspect storage or transport, possibly high temps in post. Strange that so many batches have been crook though, if you don't mind keep me posted on the results.
> 
> Screwy





I'll be interested too Screwy,
This will be fermented with an active 1.5l starter from about 5ml of original smack pack yeast (12 months past use by). My last batch had took about 36 hours to fire (possibly underpitched) but took off like a freight train (glad I fitted a blow off tube).


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/11/07)

Ross said:


> Warren,
> 
> Please post the results; will save me doing that one, as I have so many different hops to trial & that was on the list  - I'm just about to do one with 100% Pacific Jade...
> cheers Ross



Will do Ross. I'm pretty anxious to find out myself.

Blurb says lemon, pine needles, woodiness and some spice. What's not to like? :wub: 

I also bought a bottle of Mildura Brewery's Desert Premium Lager which is about the only beer I know of that contains Southern Cross. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## reveler (3/11/07)

Brewing a Pilsner

1x Thomas Cooper Pilsner Kit

700g LDME
300g Dextrose

300g CaraPils

25g Saaz @ 15
25g Saaz @ flame out.

Yeast = Wyeast 2278


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/11/07)

Summer ale for me today on this wintery day in Adelaide.

Altise Summer Ale 

Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.0 % 
0.50 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.0 % 
25.00 gm Challenger [8.30%] (60 min) Hops 27.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Challenger [8.30%] (15 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Bitterness: 34.2 IBU 
Est Color: 9.2 EBC 

Will dry hop this with Challenger as well.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Ross (3/11/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Summer ale for me today on this wintery day in Adelaide.
> 
> Altise Summer Ale
> 
> ...



Nice one TDA, my first & one of my favourite summer ales...

cheers Ross


----------



## Zwickel (3/11/07)

T.D. said:


> ....Recently I have decided to simplify my brewing a lot. Its surprising how good the beers are that are brewed with simple recipes - one or two malts and one hop.


thats the way Im brewing my beers all the time, I love those beers  

Doing "Zwickels Sunrise" today.
was supposed to be a Corona Clone, but tastes much better than an original Corona, so I wont mention Corona anymore.

Must have an OG of 1052 at least to get the sun rising  


Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## tangent (3/11/07)

Zwickel, how do you get your female friends to drink your Corona clone when they're not in dick shaped bottles? Surely without the boutique bling, it's just cheap maize beer in a glass??


----------



## Zwickel (3/11/07)

tangent said:


> Zwickel, how do you get your female friends to drink your Corona clone when they're not in dick shaped bottles? Surely without the boutique bling, it's just cheap maize beer in a glass??


basically youre right tangent, but a Corona Clone cannot be a Corona Clone if served in ordinary beer glasses. Once I bought a case of original Corona and since then Im keeping all the bottles for my own Corona Clone, just to preserve the style and also Im going to serve it with a slice of lime.

Cheers mate


----------



## voota (3/11/07)

Brewing a Weihenstaphener Hefeweizen clone, 
50% BB pils
50% BB wheat
mashed at 66deg to an OG of 1051

Hellertau Mittlefruh 40gm @60mins 
Hellertau Mittlefruh 20gm @10mins
to 19IBU

Yeast: Weihenstaphener (Wyeast)

About to sparge, should be fun


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/11/07)

Ross said:


> Nice one TDA, my first & one of my favourite summer ales...
> 
> cheers Ross



Ross, the grainbill is pretty much the same as yours and I reckon it should go well.
Looking forward to having it on tap. Have you tried it solely with Challenger hops?


----------



## Ross (3/11/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Ross, the grainbill is pretty much the same as yours and I reckon it should go well.
> Looking forward to having it on tap. Have you tried it solely with Challenger hops?



Yes mate - Inspired by a brew called Catapult from the now defunct Porchester Brewery in England.
It's a beautiful single hopped ale....


cheers Ross


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/11/07)

Ross said:


> Yes mate - Inspired by a brew called Catapult from the now defunct Porchester Brewery in England.
> It's a beautiful single hopped ale....
> cheers Ross



That's what I want to hear Ross :beer: 
I love Challenger hops :beerbang: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (4/11/07)

Just doughed in the latest Aidan's Irish Red. 
This will almost bring me back to full capacity again (just in time for Xmas party season :beerbang:

Doc


----------



## Pumpy (4/11/07)

Mashing forty litres this morning a beer for the summer evenings 



Rossco's First Gold Bitter 
English Ordinary Bitter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 31/10/2007 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Pumpys 
Boil Size: 50.78 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 40 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.31 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 58.27 % 
0.97 kg Weyermann Munich II (23.6 EBC) Grain 16.99 % 
0.55 kg TF Flaked Maize (0.0 EBC) Grain 9.71 % 
0.41 kg JWM Wheat Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.28 % 
0.27 kg Weyermann Carared (47.3 EBC) Grain 4.75 % 
0.17 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt (600.0 EBC) Grain 2.99 % 
41.51 gm First Gold [7.50 %] (60 min) Hops 22.0 IBU 
13.84 gm First Gold [7.50 %] (20 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
34.48 gm First Gold [7.50 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
34.59 gm First Gold [7.50 %] (5 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.033 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.009 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.18 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 30.1 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 20.4 EBC Color: Color


----------



## oldbugman (4/11/07)

Heating up the HLT for a IPA, 1 cube of 20L and 1 cube of 16L(for dilution down to a APA)

Evil C IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 38.00 Wort Size (L): 38.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.10
Anticipated OG: 1.067 Plato: 16.32
Anticipated SRM: 13.9
Anticipated IBU: 63.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
82.2 8.30 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
5.9 0.60 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 28
5.9 0.60 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 112
3.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
3.0 0.30 kg. Crystal 55L Great Britian 1.034 55

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Chinook Pellet 11.00 21.5 Mash H
35.00 g. Chinook Pellet 11.00 30.7 60 min.
75.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.70 9.1 15 min.
25.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.70 1.9 5 min.


Yeast
-----
US05


----------



## winkle (4/11/07)

Pumpy said:


> Mashing forty litres this morning a beer for the summer evenings
> Rossco's First Gold Bitter
> English Ordinary Bitter
> 
> ...


 Bloody hell Pumpy, your scales are MUCH more accurate than my lame digital


----------



## AndySmith (4/11/07)

Just mashing this one, trying an APA with Ale malt rather than pils

Recipe: APA Cascade/D Saaz #11
Brewer: Andrew
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 12.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 62.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.20 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 95.6 % 
0.10 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 1.8 % 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) Hops 12.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (30 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
10.00 gm D Saaz [5.60%] (30 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
10.00 gm D Saaz [5.60%] (15 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
20.00 gm D Saaz [5.60%] (1 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.25 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.75 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.14 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 2.6 % 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Fermentis #US-56) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Fents (4/11/07)

^^^ did the same thing yesterday, usually use pils but went back to the ale for a change

Batch Size: 31.00 L 
Boil Size: 39.21 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 10.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.20 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9Grain 90.0 % 
0.80 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.0 % 
25.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [16.40%] (60 min) Hops 32.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60%] (25 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60%] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-05Yeast-Ale


----------



## Tony (4/11/07)

brewed 2 seperate batches at once today. Had Schooey around to watch and help. Nice to meet you mate!.

Brewed an aussie pale ale in the rig as per recipe below. the 6g of hops at 30 min were added in when it was discovered we got 82% efficiency instead of the 75% i set in the recipe.

Go the Pride of Ringwood..... bloody hell it smelt nice into the firmenter :beerbang: 

Bulls Tail Pale Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.00
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.09
Anticipated EBC: 9.8
Anticipated IBU: 27.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 11.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
14.00 g. Pride of Ringwood (whole) Whole 9.60 6.6 First WH
40.00 g. Pride of Ringwood (whole) Whole 9.60 16.4 45 min.
6.00 g. Pride of Ringwood (whole) Whole 9.60 2.1 30 min.
24.00 g. Pride of Ringwood (whole) Whole 9.60 2.1 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.59 Oz Irish Moss Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

US-05





In my old faithful esky we double decoction mashed a doppelbock that i will (can i say it) no-chill h34r: 

We named it Sticky Fingers Bock because we were dipping our fingers into the 1.102 first runnings to taste it (you could have put it on icecream) and our fingers were sticky.

Gravity in the kettle was 1.075 before i started boiling and a gentle 90 min to 2 hr boil should see the target 1.110 gravity achieved. 18 liters of it in a 33 liter esky. not bad hey.

Summer quaffer for Bindi but the biggest beer i have ever brewed.

recipe:

Stick Fingers Doppelbock

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 18.00 Wort Size (L): 18.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.80
Anticipated OG: 1.110 Plato: 25.86
Anticipated EBC: 25.0
Anticipated IBU: 32.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
38.5 3.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
25.6 2.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
25.6 2.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
6.4 0.50 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 24
3.8 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
22.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 32.9 60 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP833 German Bock




So its been buisy here. The bock took forever to sparge and a long boil + decoctions has taken a while. Still have to clean out the rig tonight and will run the bock into the cube to firment another day when i have strong lager yeast on hand.

cheers


----------



## schooey (4/11/07)

Mate I don't know why you say 'we', you did all the work, I was just lucky enough to be able to watch and learn. Thanks again and it was great to meet you too. Those two brews looked and smelled fantastic.

Cheers again..


----------



## Tony (4/11/07)

ended up boiling it for 120 min..... got 1.112 .......AG. No sugar!

will run it to the 17 liter cube after we shower the kids ect to see hoy much i got but i think it will be on the money...... Schooey, its just below that line we drew on the dipstick and i acounted an extra liter for just such a contingency 

cheers


----------



## schooey (4/11/07)

Mate that's going to be one big beer. I hope you can manage to save me a bottle for chrissy 2009 

I can still smell it.


----------



## roach (4/11/07)

After a bit of a hiatus brewed a 100% Pils Pils yesterday, and a Schwarzbier today. Both with 2278 czech pils yeast.

Probably back up with an English ale of some sort tomorrow(maybe 100% progress hops).


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (4/11/07)

Brewed a Mild today..

Used Caraaroma, Amber and Melanoiden to make a shortfall of ale malt, cause I could not be bothered opening up a whole sack for 1kg of grain

Swapmeet mild

A ProMash Recipe Report


% Amount Name 

25.0 0.80 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin 
12.5 0.40 kg. Amber Malt 
50.0 1.60 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt 
9.4 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma 
3.1 0.10 kg. Chocolate Malt 



Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time

32.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.4% 21.0 60 min.



Going to find out at the QLD swapmeet if it is any good B)


----------



## JSB (4/11/07)

Coupla APAs


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 0016 Alpha Paler Ale v1
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 23.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.10 kg BB Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 93.24 % 
0.30 kg JWM Crystal 140 (145.8 EBC) Grain 5.48 % 
0.07 kg Bairds Pale Chocolate Malt (500.4 EBC) Grain 1.28 % 
25.00 gm CB-05 Centennial [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 25.3 IBU 
5.00 gm CB-06 Cascade [6.70 %] (30 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
5.00 gm CB-05 Centennial [9.40 %] (30 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
20.00 gm CB-06 Cascade [6.70 %] (5 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
20.00 gm CB-06 Cascade [6.70 %] (1 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 
5.00 gm CB-06 Amarillo [8.90 %] (Dry Hop 10 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm CB-06 Cascade [6.70 %] (Dry Hop 10 days) Hops - 
0.05 tsp Sodium Met (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) Yeast-Ale 


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 0017 Alpha Paler Ale v2
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 23.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.10 kg BB Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 93.24 % 
0.30 kg JWM Crystal 140 (145.8 EBC) Grain 5.48 % 
0.07 kg Bairds Pale Chocolate Malt (500.4 EBC) Grain 1.28 % 
20.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (60 min) Hops 25.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (30 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
5.00 gm CB-06 Amarillo [8.90 %] (30 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
20.00 gm CB-06 Amarillo [8.90 %] (5 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
20.00 gm CB-06 Amarillo [8.90 %] (1 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
5.00 gm CB-06 Amarillo [8.90 %] (Dry Hop 10 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm CB-06 Cascade [6.70 %] (Dry Hop 10 days) Hops - 
0.05 tsp Sodium Met (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) Yeast-Ale


----------



## bindi (5/11/07)

Wanted a single malt, single hop recipe and found one in the recipe data base, Steves Nelsons Lager, I will do something close to this and post the results. Nelsons Lager single infusion, just mashed in and hit 66c

This is what I have weighed up for 22L

5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 100.00 % 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.20 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 16.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.20 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.20 %] (30 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.20 %] (15 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 



Yeast? Nottingham very cool or the Swiss Dry Lager.

Edit: 21L in a cube refrac 14.8 1.059 as I boiled a little longer.


----------



## Steve (5/11/07)

bindi said:


> Wanted a single malt, single hop recipe and found one in the recipe data base, Steves Nelsons Lager, I will do something close to this and post the results. Nelsons Lager single infusion, just mashed in and hit 66c
> 
> This is what I have weighed up for 22L
> 
> ...



Bindi - if you have time i'd go the S189 (Swiss Dry Lager)..... Enjoy it - I did.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bonj (5/11/07)

I recently brewed the following, with S189. It turned out a nice easy drinker at 6% 


```
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com

Recipe: AG08 - Half Nelson Lager

Brewer: Bonj

Asst Brewer: 

Style: Premium American Lager

TYPE: All Grain

Taste: (35.0) 



Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 23.00 L	  

Boil Size: 28.44 L

Estimated OG: 1.049 SG

Estimated Color: 6.0 EBC

Estimated IBU: 25.6 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00 %

Boil Time: 90 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount		Item									  Type		 % or IBU	  

5.25 kg	   Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain		100.00 %	  

10.00 gm	  Nelson Sauvin [11.90 %]  (60 min)		 Hops		 11.7 IBU	  

12.00 gm	  Pacific Hallertau [6.90 %]  (20 min)	  Hops		 4.9 IBU	   

12.00 gm	  Nelson Sauvin [11.90 %]  (20 min)		 Hops		 8.5 IBU	   

7.00 gm	   Pacific Hallertau [6.90 %]  (2 min)	   Hops		 0.4 IBU	   

2.00 gm	   KoppaFloc (Boil 15.0 min)				 Misc					   

11.00 gm	  PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min)		 Misc					   

1 Pkgs		SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189)  Yeast-Lager



Mashed at 63 deg C
```


----------



## blackbock (6/11/07)

An ale to keep the cobwebs out of the kettle:

Smells nice and fresh, but never again will I perform a crappy single infusion mash.

3.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 92.1 % 
0.30 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 7.9 % 
30.00 gm B Saaz [6.80%] (20 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
20.00 gm B Saaz [6.80%] (40 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
40.00 gm B Saaz [6.80%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Ale (DCL Yeast #S-33) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Jye (10/11/07)

Just about to sparge my xmas case contribution which is my AABC APA with some slight modifications. I may end up bottling half of this and half of my aabc entry so I can get some feed back on the 2 recipes.

*House APA (Xmas Case Swap '07)*

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.30 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 75.0 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 22.7 % 
0.10 kg Amber Malt (100.0 EBC) Grain 2.3 % 

15.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%] (20 min) Hops 14.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (20 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (20 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 

20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 

5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 12.2 EBC (9.9-27.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 35.1 IBU (30.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 3.0 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 % (4.5-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 % 
Actual Calories: -4 cal/l 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 11.00 L of water at 75.5 C 66.0 C 90 min


----------



## floppinab (10/11/07)

Currently putting together a partial/extract full boil APA (still waiting for for the HLT and Mash Tun to be put together).

Mashing about a half kilo each of Wheat and Pils with some Caramunich and Caramalt in a hop bag inside the kettle. That'll get around 3 kilos of light LME thrown in.

With the boil up we'll be bittering with POR and flavouring/aromaing with Amarillo and Glacier.


----------



## sluggerdog (10/11/07)

First brew in over 3 months, just finished.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.13 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 9.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7000.00 gm Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 89.74 % 
400.00 gm Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 5.13 % 
400.00 gm Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5Grain 5.13 % 
45.00 gm Saaz [3.40 %] (60 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz B [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Saaz [3.40 %] (20 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [3.70 %] (20 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer [3.70 %] (5 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz B [8.20 %] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz [3.40 %] (5 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 75.0 minMisc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189Yeast-Lager


----------



## bonj (10/11/07)

They look like some tasty recipes Jye and sluggerdog. I'm looking forward to tasting your contribution Jye, as I have been planning an APA along very similar lines. Sluggerdog, that lager hop bill looks very interesting. Please let us know how the B Saaz goes in that combination. I'm a B Saaz fan.


----------



## Dave86 (11/11/07)

Just put in my first AG wheat beer yesterday, about to pitch a WLP400 starter:

Backstep witbier

3kg Wey. Bo. Pils
2.7kg Organic Bourghoul
300g Coles Quick oats

10g Nelson Sauvin flowers - 90 min
14g Czech Saaz plug - 50 min
14g Czech Saaz plug - 5 min
zest of two valencia oranges, 25g indian coriander, 20g dried chamomile, 5g cassia bark all added 30 seconds before flameout and steeped for 20 mins.

24.5 litres, OG:1.050, 17 IBUs

Smells bloody tasty!


----------



## Fourstar (11/11/07)

Just put down my 1st AG yesterday.


American Amber Ale

Type: All Grain
Date: 10/11/2007 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 27.70 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 


Ingredients

5.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 92.3 % 
0.35 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (65.0 EBC) Grain 6.5 % 
0.07 kg Chocolate Malt (886.0 EBC) Grain 1.3 % 
15.00 gm Chinook [12.40%] (90 min) Hops 20.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (40 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (10 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Safale US-56 (Fermentis #US-56) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 %
Bitterness: 37.6
Est Color: 22.3 EBC


Mash Profile
Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 5.42 kg 
Sparge Water: 14.49 L 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Mash In Add 14.14 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 90 min 
Mash out Add 5.00 L of water at 98.3 C 75.0 C 10 min


----------



## devo (11/11/07)

I'm doing a simple, slapped together lager to finish of some spare grain and hops I've had sitting around. It also gives me a chance to try out the swiss lager yeast I purchased from Ross.

4.16kg BB Galaxy malt
700gm BB Ale malt
100gm pale crystal
50gm dark munich

15gm POW bittering hops
15gm german spalt 20 min
10gm czech saaz 5 min
10gm czech saaz dry hop

CraftBrewer Swiss Lager

expect colour 4.7 SRM


----------



## Tony (11/11/07)

brewed 2 at once today

52 liters of American Wheat beer.....with no american hops 

American wheat

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.70
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.92
Anticipated EBC: 11.8
Anticipated IBU: 24.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
51.3 6.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.037 4
29.9 3.50 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
0.9 0.10 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 230
4.3 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 48
8.5 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
5.1 0.60 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
66.00 g. Perle Pellet 6.80 21.8 45 min.
20.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 3.10 1.2 10 min.
20.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.50 1.3 10 min.
50.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 3.10 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. D SAAZ Pellet 5.60 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

US-05



And then knocked up a Golden Ale as a back up case swap beer cause im not happy with the ESB i made for the HAG swap.

Im calling "Ahhhh Crap" Golden Ale because i picked up the jar with the flavour addition to the American Wheat and chucked it in the Golden ale as a bittering addition. A quick change on Promash said i needed 10g of the Amarillo i was going to use to bring the bitterness into spec.

"Ahhhh Crap" Golden Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 26.00 Wort Size (L): 26.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.90
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.79
Anticipated EBC: 11.6
Anticipated IBU: 26.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
91.8 4.50 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
4.1 0.20 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 100
4.1 0.20 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 50

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 3.10 6.3 45 min.
20.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.50 7.1 45 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 8.1 40 min.
10.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.50 1.4 10 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 3.4 10 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.40 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. D SAAZ Pellet 5.60 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05


----------



## kook (11/11/07)

First brew in 11 weeks today. Brewed an American Amber ale this morning, slightly lower ABV (OG 1.046) with Nelson Sauvin & Amarillo. FWH then everything else after 30.

Currently boiling down a pseudo lambic. No turbid mash though, just single infusion @ 69, then sparged with 90 degree water. Will brew another in a few weeks time with the same grist / hop rate, but using a turbid mash.


----------



## Weizguy (11/11/07)

Weizen Doppelbock for the HAG Xmas case (loosely based on Jamil's Aventinus clone)

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 

4.50 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) Grain 52.3 % 
3.20 kg Pilsner (IMC) Grain 37.2 % 
0.65 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 7.6 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 2.3 % 
0.045 kg Carafa I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 0.6 % 
70.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20%] (60 min) Hops 13.6 IBU 
1.00 items Whirfloc tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 yeastcake Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.076 SG 

Estimated Coluor: 23.9 EBC 
Bitterness: 13.6 IBU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 7.4 % 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Step Add 14.00 L of water at 59.1 C 50.0 C 20 min 
Step Add 8.50 L of water at 98.5 C 65.5 C 90 min 
Step Add 11.10 L of water at 99.8 C 75.5 C 10 min 

Hoping to bottle within 2 weeks, coz this yeast is pretty good & quick.

Beerz
Seth


----------



## Simon W (11/11/07)

Gonna try another Hopburst American Amber Ale tomorrow, 

3.7kg JW Trad. Ale (84%)
0.5kg Wey. Melanoidin (11.5%)
0.2kg Wey. CaraAroma (4.5%)

48g each of Amarillo, Cascade and Willamette
8g Chinook

22L batch
Predicted: OG = 1050, FG = 1012, EBC = 27.7, IBU = 33.3
60min Boil with 19g mixed additions at 30,25,20,15,10,5,0 + Dry
15g pack US-05(BrewCellar American Ale)

The IBU is ofcourse averaged with with equally mixed additions, reality could be anything.
Thinking I might drop the Chinook.... :huh:


----------



## goatherder (11/11/07)

Made a simple Pils today to try out D Saaz.

97% pils, 3% melanoidin, mashed at 66 to 1.054
Nelson Sauvin to bitter at 60min to 35 IBUs
D Saaz 1g/l at 10min and flameout.

No chill and it will be getting a big pitch of Wyeast 2001 from a slurry once I bottle up the case swap brews.


----------



## Simon W (12/11/07)

Me said:


> Gonna try another Hopburst American Amber Ale tomorrow,



Ahhh, maybe not. 40degrees today :blink:


----------



## randyrob (12/11/07)

Simon W said:


> Ahhh, maybe not. 40degrees today :blink:



so you're dough in water's already half way there. sweet!


----------



## Simon W (12/11/07)

LOL yeah! First step in my mash schedule(40-60-70) so coulda done it, if it wasn't too hot to move.
You got a breeze in Cannington yet?


----------



## oldbugman (12/11/07)

goatherder said:


> Made a simple Pils today to try out D Saaz.
> 
> 97% pils, 3% melanoidin, mashed at 66 to 1.054
> Nelson Sauvin to bitter at 60min to 35 IBUs
> ...



You'll be well impressed by dsaaz.. not sure how well it goes in a pils though. more of a NEW WORLD APA.


----------



## bconnery (17/11/07)

About to fire up the hlt for the first of a planned three brew weekend...

Recipe: summer lager (silly name to follow...)
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 7.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4500.00 gm Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 90.91 % 
300.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 6.06 % 
150.00 gm Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.03 % 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Hops 15.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Hops 12.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4950.00 gm
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 9.29 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 
30 min Saccrification Add 8.26 L of water at 86.6 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.26 L of water at 99.1 C 75.6 C 

Which should be followed by:

Recipe: D Saaz Ter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 13.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4300.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 81.19 % 
500.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 9.90 % 
200.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 3.96 % 
200.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3.96 % 
50.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 0.99 % 
30.00 gm D Saaz [5.60 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm D Saaz [5.60 %] (20 min) Hops 12.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [11.00 %] (15 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
15.00 gm D Saaz [5.60 %] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [11.00 %] (5 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
15.00 gm D Saaz [5.60 %] (5 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5050.00 gm
----------------------------
My Mash, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.15 L of water at 73.6 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.07 L of water at 94.4 C 75.6 C


----------



## winkle (17/11/07)

Two hefe-weizens down.
One Belgian IPA to go-

5kg Pale Ale
1kg Wheat malt
36gm NZ Hallertau 60 min
40gm Brewers Gold 15 min
20gm Brewers Gold 0 min
Coriander seed addition 5 min
T-58 yeast (ta Ross!)


----------



## warra48 (17/11/07)

I have a hefeweizen scheduled for next week.

3000 Wheat Malt
2000 Pilsner Malt
.250 Melanoiden Malt
.250 Vienna Malt

Hallertau Hersbrucker Hops (yet to work out hopping schedule) 

Will do a protein rest with the wheat @ 52C for 30 minutes, then mash all @ 66C. Boil for 75min, 15min aggresive boil, and then cut back to rolling boil for 60min.

Using the new Weizen Yeast from Craftbrewer.


----------



## Screwtop (17/11/07)

bconnery said:


> About to fire up the hlt for the first of a planned three brew weekend...




Geez Moose, have you stepped up from radical brewing to marathon brewing :lol: :lol:


----------



## bconnery (17/11/07)

Screwtop said:


> Geez Moose, have you stepped up from radical brewing to marathon brewing :lol: :lol:


The family is away so I'm stocking up for summer. 
In fact I was ordered to do so...
Brew lots of beer while we are away says the wife so like any husband I obeyed


----------



## glennheinzel (18/11/07)

Oh my goodness, the chips! (ESB) 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Category: English Pale Ale
Subcategory: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
Recipe Type: Partial Mash
Batch Size: 20 liters
Volume Boiled: 7 liters
Mash Efficiency: 72 %
Total Grain/Extract: 3.40 kg.
Total Hops: 58.0 g.
Calories (12 fl. oz.): 202.3

Ingredients
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 kg. Australian Pale Malt
.3 kg. German Dark Crystal
.100 kg. English Amber Malt
2 kg. Dry Light Extract
20 g. Target (Pellets, 11.00 %AA) boiled 90 minutes.
14 g. Challenger (Pellets, 7.9 %AA) boiled 15 minutes.
10 g. Target (Pellets, 11.00 %AA) boiled 10 minutes.
14 g. Fuggle (Pellets, 4.5 %AA) boiled 1 minutes.
20 g. Fuggle (Pellets, 4.5 %AA) added to Primary.
Yeast: DCL Yeast Safale S-04 Top Quality Ale Yeast

Vital Statistics
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Original Gravity: 1.051
Terminal Gravity: 1.012
Color: 11.88 SRM
Bitterness: 38.8 IBU
Alcohol (%volume): 5.1 %


----------



## bconnery (18/11/07)

Today it's a family summer favourite, Strawbeery. 

Recipe: Strawbeery 2007
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (32.5) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.041 SG
Estimated Color: 8.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 13.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2600.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 59.77 % 
1000.00 gm Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 22.99 % 
700.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 16.09 % 
50.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 1.15 % 
35.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (60 min)Hops 9.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (30 min)Hops 4.1 IBU 
4.00 kg Strawberry (Secondary 7.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safwheat (DCL Yeast #WB06) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## randyrob (18/11/07)

EVERYDAY HEFEWEIZEN

to show a mate how to brew who happens to be fond of wheat beers  

50% Wheat, 50% Pils 
Hallertau to 15 IBU's 
WB-06

should be a nice summer quaffer.

then thinking of something to keep myself happy

THE NAKED GUN:

33.3% Pils Malt, 33.3% Munich Malt, 33.3% Wheat Malt
some hops from the fridge, bittered to 33.3 IBU's

Rob.


----------



## Kai (18/11/07)

I'm brewing a hefeweizen today too. Similar grist but a partial.


----------



## randyrob (18/11/07)

Kai said:


> I'm brewing a hefeweizen today too. Similar grist but a partial.



good stuff, we'll have to have a taste off mate???

i'm really trying hard kai not to add my own magic, but i have to keep telling myself it's for a mate that i'm trying
to help with AG.

if it was me i'd be doing something different chuching some unmalted wheat in, munich, different hops etc

but it is good to stick to basics see how good you can get a simple recipe

still leaning towards a small flavour addition.

have fun rob.


----------



## Kai (18/11/07)

The simple things in life are often the best. Yours makes mine look complicated:

1.2kg wheat malt
1.2kg pils
100g acidulated malt
1.7kg wheat LME

US Tettnang to 15 IBU
0.5g/L Glacier @ flameout

WB-06

Gravity somewhere in the region of 1.045.

I was going to use my new kettle for it but think I will stick to the old stovetop method for now. A taste off sounds like a grand idea.


----------



## kook (18/11/07)

Woke up half an hour ago expecting to dough in.

Turns out the fuse on my HLT controller blew 

Now I need to wait for my water to warm up! I have a full HLT (85 litres) for 2 brews too, so its going to take a while!

The controller requires a 315mA fuse, but as I'm also controlling a large (40A) relay on it too, I think the startup current might exceed 315mA at times as I've been through 4 fuses now since Jan.


----------



## yardy (18/11/07)

got my 45% rye roggenbier pencilled in for tomorrow, going to try T-58 with it this time though.

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Kai (18/11/07)

Kai said:


> 1.2kg wheat malt
> 1.2kg pils
> 100g acidulated malt
> 1.7kg wheat LME
> ...



Changed my mind, using Tassie Hallertau since I have an open pack. Boil is underway and smelling great.


----------



## mika (18/11/07)

kook said:


> The controller requires a 315mA fuse, but as I'm also controlling a large (40A) relay on it too.



Relay should take stuff all to drive, but then 315mA is stuff all. Can't sequence the relay to throw in after the controllers on and buzzing ?


----------



## bindi (19/11/07)

Just mashed this.

22L OG 1.065 IBUs 27.1

5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 88.97 % 
0.25 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 4.45 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (30 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (15 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 6.58 % 

Not sure on the yeast yet but T 58 is simple to re hydro and pitch  
1 Pkgs SafBrew Specialty Ale (DCL Yeast #T-58) Yeast-Ale 

Smells amazing. 

Edit: Typos


----------



## Jye (23/11/07)

Its a double today.

*067 - Sunset Wheat*

Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 27.83 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brewery 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.45 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 53.8 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 44.0 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (1000.0 EBC) Grain 2.2 % 

16.00 gm Magnum [14.00%] (60 min) Hops 24.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Mt. Hood [6.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.040-1.055 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 24.6 EBC (5.9-11.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 24.3 IBU (15.0-30.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.3 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.9 % (4.0-5.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 % 


*068 - Alpha Pale Ale Clone *

Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brewery

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.70 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 97.3 % 
0.13 kg Chocolate Malt Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (650.0 EBC) Grain 2.7 % 

23.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 25.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Mt. Hood [6.00%] (15 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (5 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [6.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

10.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.053 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 23.5 EBC (9.9-27.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 36.7 IBU (30.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.0 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.3 % (4.5-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## Ross (23/11/07)

Finally got 2 down yesterday - been far too long between brews.

Goldings Best Bitter II 

Type: All Grain
Date: 22/11/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 34.94 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 89.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.70 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.3 EBC) Grain 65.38 % 
0.50 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 12.11 % 
0.40 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (25.0 EBC) Grain 9.69 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (4.2 EBC) Grain 4.84 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 2.42 % 
0.10 kg Caramel Wheat Malt (115.0 EBC) Grain 2.42 % 
0.10 kg Carared (Weyermann) (43.0 EBC) Grain 2.42 % 
0.03 kg Chocolate Malt (1300.0 EBC) Grain 0.73 % 
18.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (30 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
36.00 gm Fuggles [4.32 %] (20 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (15 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (10 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs CraftBrewer Premium Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale - My 1st time using SO-4

Est Original Gravity: 1.042 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.042 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.06 % 
Bitterness: 33.1 IBU 
Est Color: 22.1 EBC 
Single infusion mash 64c - batch sparge. Pitched 17c ferment 19c

+++

Banana Bender Heffe 

Type: All Grain
Date: 22/11/2007 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 35.31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 35.71 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 35.71 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 17.86 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 7.14 % 
0.20 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 3.57 % 
17.00 gm Pearle [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Pearle [6.30 %] (15 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
1.00 items Banana (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs CraftBrewer Weizen (Fermetis #S-08) Yeast-Wheat 

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.17 % 
Bitterness: 12.1 IBU 
Est Color: 10.2 EBC
Single infusion mash 65c - Batch sparged - pithced at 15c, ferment 21c


cheers Ross


----------



## Fatgodzilla (23/11/07)

Ross said:


> Finally got 2 down yesterday - been far too long between brews.
> 
> Goldings Best Bitter II
> 
> ...




Two simple questions

1. Amarillo surrounded by british standards. What's your thinking process here - what are you hoping it will add to the brew and the resulting flavour .

2. The banana (and no I don't want to go anywhere near yesterday's thread about Fruit In Beers, no sir eee. Look at the trouble I caused there !!) How ripe, mashed, blended ?? What's your thinking process on what you hope it will bring to the brew.


----------



## bindi (23/11/07)

1 Pkgs CraftBrewer Premium Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale - My 1st time using SO-4


cheers Ross
[/quote]


You will not be disappointed in SO 04 where as US 56 [05 of whatever they call it now] has .


----------



## Ross (23/11/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Two simple questions
> 
> 1. Amarillo surrounded by british standards. What's your thinking process here - what are you hoping it will add to the brew and the resulting flavour .
> 
> 2. The banana (and no I don't want to go anywhere near yesterday's thread about Fruit In Beers, no sir eee. Look at the trouble I caused there !!) How ripe, mashed, blended ?? What's your thinking process on what you hope it will bring to the brew.



1. I find Amarillo a great bittering hop that adds a lovely spicy/fruitiness to a lot of beers. For instance, a cezch pilsner made with amarillo for bittering, cleaned up in all comps it was entered in local & interstate last year. I recently found out its used in a very nice commercial english bitter available here, but won't reveal which, as not sure the brewer would want it mentioned. It is also gaining popularity in the old dart, with several English bitters now using it.
I used in my brewers Gold summer ale as well for bittering & very pleased with the results.

2. The CraftBrewer Weizen (WB-06) yeast has a wonderful tartness & clove character, but is a little subdued on the banana, as it's a German rather than Bavarian strain. For this beer I wanted a more Bavarian character & through previous trials I've found that the fresh banana does this admirally.
A single banana is frozen in a plastic bag & then defrosted on brewday & mashed to a pulp within the bag. It's then added to the last 5mins of the boil inside a hop sock to retain the fruit flesh - works a treat  

cheers Ross


----------



## Adamt (24/11/07)

Can ya smell it?

American Imperial India Pale Ale, for the case swap. Fresh Sauvin flowers (thanks Wayne!), cascade, bit of chinook, and a few surprises! 

Cheers. :super:


----------



## domonsura (24/11/07)

I'm brewing tomorrow and I'm going for something different, a 'helles' (probably only according to the numbers that promash shows me) but I'm going to bastardise it a little (or maybe a lot depending on who you ask I spose) and do it with Nottingham at 12 degrees as a 'pseudo helles' :lol:

Recipe is here, I'd appreciate comments on it. Going to try and get some more malt character to come out of the grain bill with a protein rest at 50 degrees, then a decoction (my first) to bring the temp up to 62-63 for the sac rest (60 mins). I've done this grain bill before but no decoction/protein rest, and it was good but needed more malt coming through to balance the similar bitterness (but with hallertau pacific)
First brew with either of Nelson Sauvin or Green Bullet. Been sleeping with the Nelson under the pillow for 'inspiration'....

But anyway, what I'm aiming for is a BIG crisp clean golden beer, enough hop bitterness in there for it to need some time to mellow slightly, and enough of the Nelson to cope with Nottingham's tendency to strip hop aroma out a little, I want the Green bullet to end up sitting in the background behind Nelson  (I may end up dry hopping with some more Nelson or into the keg if it seems lacking)............1.070 OG but I'm expecting the Nottingham to chew it down to at least 1.015 if not 1.010 as it's a monster of a yeast, At predicted abv of somewhere between 7-8% depending on where it finishes, it should be a pleasant tallie in the sun this summer . 
If it all comes good, it will be my swap contribution, though I expect it to not be at it's best until at least the new year. Hope you swappers like Hops and alcohol :lol:


----------



## Jye (24/11/07)

Bindi I notice your using alot of sugar lately, is this a Belgian influence making its way into all of your brews?


----------



## Screwtop (24/11/07)

Jye said:


> Bindi I notice your using alot of sugar lately, is this a Belgian influence making its way into all of your brews?




Influence, it's his Deity. You should know you've visited the Abbey De Dicky Beach :lol:


----------



## bindi (25/11/07)

Jye said:


> Bindi I notice your using alot of sugar lately, is this a Belgian influence making its way into all of your brews?




Does not make it into all my brews, I have made this before and it's nice, very nice but do not add any sugar with any [a little may be OK?] wheat in the grain bill IMHO, especially with this much sugar, don't know what the reaction is but it's awful :huh: The Aussie Pride on tap has this much sugar POR and Cluster and it's Oh so nice and it's nothing like Mega swill.

Your right Jye, I have upped the grain bill and left out the sugar it's not a Belgian [this time :lol: ]

5.20 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 96.12 % 
0.15 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (13.0 SRM) Grain 2.77 % 
0.06 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 1.11 % 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 10.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 7.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (30 min) Hops 13.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.40 %] (10 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 

22L


----------



## browndog (25/11/07)

I put this Cascade pale ale down yesterday and have decided to name it in honour of the election.

John's gone APA

Recipe: John's gone APA
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 11.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 46.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 86.96 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 8.70 % 
0.25 kg AA Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.35 % 
15.00 gm Cascade Plugs [6.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (50 min) Hops 23.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (20 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (15 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (10 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 100 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.75 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 14.98 L of water at 76.7 C 65.6 C 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## devo (25/11/07)

I did a batch of Pale Ale yesterday with minimal/simple ingredients.

8.5kg BB Ale malt
600gms Pale crystal
1kg Corn sugar

50gm NZ Green Bullet whole hops, 60min
25gm Golding whole hops, 20mins
25gm Golding whole hops, 10mins

not sure what yeast to use as of yet? I have some dried Windsor but find it's attenuation is a tad low so may grab a wyeast London III or similar.

Will dry hop with about 20gm of Golding flowers in secondary.


----------



## Screwtop (25/11/07)

browndog said:


> I put this Cascade pale ale down yesterday and have decided to name it in honour of the election.
> 
> John's gone APA




You'll have to make a dark beer next Tony and call it RUDSLIDE !


----------



## bconnery (25/11/07)

More summer stocks... Amarillo American Amber Ale...
I may drop the dry hop and just go for more late additions though...

Recipe: AAAA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 28.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4700.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 85.84 % 
500.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 9.13 % 
150.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (216.7 EBC) Grain 2.74 % 
75.00 gm Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 1.37 % 
50.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (689.Grain 0.91 % 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (60 min) Hops 20.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (10 min) Hops 11.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (5 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 75.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale S05 (US56) (Safale #S05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash, Single Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 5475.00 gm
----------------------------
My Mash, Single Infusion, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
45 min Mash In Add 16.42 L of water at 73.8 C 68.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.66 L of water at 93.9 C 75.6 C


----------



## randyrob (25/11/07)

browndog said:


> 20.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (50 min) Hops 23.2 IBU
> 
> Browndog




Hey BD,

do you like simocoe bittering? i've noticed it has a very low Cohumulone (15-20%) and a very high Alpha acids (12.0 - 14.0%) was thinking of using it for bittering my next apa and i'm looking for something clean.

Let me know your thoughts.

Cheers Rob.


----------



## Kai (25/11/07)

Simcoe gets my vote as a bittering hop. Not sure how it would fare outside an APA though.


----------



## brendanos (25/11/07)

Speaking of Simcoe and APA, I'm brewing something along those lines to pop my brewing cherry at my new house. 


Currently halfway into the boil of:

2kg JW Ale (30.8%)
2kg Weyermann Vienna
2kg Maris Otter
0.25kg Bairds Medium Crystal (3.8%)
0.25kg Bairds Light Crystal

23L, 1.057 @ 70% Eff
Mash 60mins @ 67 in 2.3l/kg
60ish IBU

90 min boil
60 min addn - 20g Horizon 9.3%AA
30, 20 and 10 min addns - 30g Riwaka 5.6%AA and 10g Simcoe 11.9%AA
Irish moss and yeast nut at 20 mins

I'm yet to brew with Riwaka, but I'm expecting great results, and hoping it goes down well with Simcoe. Does anyone know which of the kiwi beers use this hop as opposed to Motueka? I've found they just tend to reference "new zealand saaz" without specifying which one.

*Edit: Oh, and fermenting with S05.


----------



## Kai (25/11/07)

New Zealand Saaz would probably mean Motueka / Saaz B. Never used Riwaka but that's a nice ballsy recipe you've got there.


----------



## brendanos (25/11/07)

Thanks, and thanks. Hopefully the blend of base malts will add a decent malt complexity to balance the hops without being overwhelmingly melanoidin-esque.


----------



## Tony (25/11/07)

randyrob said:


> Hey BD,
> 
> do you like simocoe bittering? i've noticed it has a very low Cohumulone (15-20%) and a very high Alpha acids (12.0 - 14.0%) was thinking of using it for bittering my next apa and i'm looking for something clean.
> 
> ...



NZ Sothern Cross........ ssssssssssssssssmoooooooooooooooooth

15.9% AA and about 25% cohumulone.

I recently bittered a 1.068 beer to 68 IBU with it and its very smooth. the bitterness comes in late on the sides o your tongue and lingers but not harsh up ront.

I havnt tried Sincoe but plan to or this very reason.

cheers


----------



## browndog (26/11/07)

randyrob said:


> Hey BD,
> 
> do you like simocoe bittering? i've noticed it has a very low Cohumulone (15-20%) and a very high Alpha acids (12.0 - 14.0%) was thinking of using it for bittering my next apa and i'm looking for something clean.
> 
> ...



Hi Rob,
I do find simcoe great for bittering APAs and late in the boil or dry hopped I get passionfruit big time. Another of my favourites for bittering is magnum.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (26/11/07)

browndog said:


> Hi Rob,
> I do find simcoe great for bittering APAs and late in the boil or dry hopped I get passionfruit big time. Another of my favourites for bittering is magnum.
> 
> cheers
> ...




Same BD Magnum for bittering APAs, must harden up and explore simcoe. Your Magnum APA is a permanent fixture here, getting very close to 12 months since I made the first batch.


----------



## randyrob (26/11/07)

Hey Guys,

thanks for the input, anythings gotto be better than what i've been using lately for bittering my apa's. i'll have to give em a go!

Rob.


----------



## bindi (26/11/07)

Screwtop said:


> Same BD Magnum for bittering APAs, must harden up and explore simcoe. Your Magnum APA is a permanent fixture here, getting very close to 12 months since I made the first batch.




Deleted what I was going to brew today as I had to change it due to a lack of some malts and hops ie no Amarillo hops and little Cascade left, removed the sugar on Jyes advice and added more malt.
This is what's mashing now.

Screwtop note the Simcoe, I like it.  

22L

4.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 82.87 % 
0.72 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 13.26 % 
0.15 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (13.0 SRM) Grain 2.76 % 
0.06 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 1.10 % 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 7.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 13.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.40 %] (60 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (30 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Liberty [3.60 %] (15 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.40 %] (15 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 3.6 IBU 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale

Edit: Just finished washing up the gear and have 22L of 1.060 of wort in a cube with 10g of Simcoe.


----------



## Screwtop (26/11/07)

bindi said:


> Deleted what I was going to brew today as I had to change it due to a lack of some malts and hops ie no Amarillo hops and little Cascade left, removed the sugar on Jyes advice and added more malt.
> This is what's mashing now.
> 
> Screwtop note the Simcoe, I like it.
> ...




See you've gone for a softer bittering hop, that looks like a tasty combo. Give me a hoy if your ever short of stuff.


----------



## NickB (29/11/07)

Just about to mash out on a 'Ross' First Gold Bitter'. Mmmm, First Gold


----------



## Kai (29/11/07)

Two brews planned for this weekend. First, a summer ale:

OG 1.048
25 IBU
8 EBC

50% weyermann pils
30% weyermann vienna
20% joe white wheat

glacier bittering
2g/L glacier @ flameout
1g/L goldings @ flameout

danstar nottingham


second, a wit:

OG 1.045
15 IBU
7 EBC

50% weyermann pils
40% coarse bourghul
5% rolled oats
5% acidulated malt

saaz bittering
0.4g/L simcoe @ flameout
0.4g/L styrian goldings @ flameout

3944 wyeast belgian wit


I know the wit's not exactly traditional, and I've never brewed one before either, but what the hey


----------



## goatherder (1/12/07)

Just mashed in an APA

80% Pils
15% Vienna
5% Pale English Crystal
mashed at 67, shooting for 1.050
Nelson Sauvin at 60min for 15 IBUs
NS at 10min for 9 IBUs
D Saaz at 10 min for 5 IBUs
NS at 5 min for 5 IBUs
D Saaz at 5 min for 2.5 IBUs
NS and D Saaz at flameout and probably dry hop
Total 34 IBUs
US-05 at 18 deg


----------



## bconnery (1/12/07)

goatherder said:


> Just mashed in an APA
> 
> 80% Pils
> 15% Vienna
> ...


That sounds the good goatherder!
My D Saaz APA has had a week in the keg now and it is tasting great!! Very interested to hear how the NS combo goes!


----------



## yardy (1/12/07)

brewed my Roggenbier again yesterday, 45% Rye, 26% Munich, 21% Pils, 7% Caramunich with a bit of Carafa thrown in, *man* that sparge takes some time, only had one stick though.

going to pitch the Belgian Ale onto it this time and see how it goes.

Cheers
Yard


----------



## AndySmith (2/12/07)

Just mashed in this one:

Type: All Grain
Date: 2/11/2007 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Andrew 
Boil Size: 29.11 L Asst Brewer: Dee 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Turkey Head Brewery 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 62.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 92.6 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 3.7 % 
10.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 10.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50%] (30 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (10 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (10 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
10.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (10 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Octoberfest/Marzen Lager (White Labs #WLP820) Yeast-Lager


----------



## Dave86 (7/12/07)

Just mashing in an easy summer blond for the family and to use up some odds and ends, apparently hefeweizen is "alright, but can't drink too many of em" My mates loved it though  

4kg Wey. Bo pils
400g JWM Munich
100g Caramunich II

Mashed @ 66

Some columbus and chinook for bittering and a saaz plug at 15 mins, all to about 25 IBU.

Ferment @ 19 with nottingham

Dave


----------



## Thommo (7/12/07)

I have been having a bit of back trouble lately, so took today off work and did a triple brew day. :lol: 

Blonde Ale, Aussie Brown, and a Wheat. Didn't quite get the wheat finished before the storm came. Had to sit outside with an umbrella and make sure I didn't get too much water in the kettle, and I left it for a good half an hour after the whirlpool while the storm passed.

Will be tipping into fermenters tomorrow to get the Chrissy stocks up. There is no beer at my place until I pick up my Xmas case from Mike.


----------



## bindi (7/12/07)

Turkey Head Brewing said:


> Just mashed in this one:
> 
> Type: All Grain
> Date: 2/11/2007
> ...




Looks the goods  an Ale yeast at that malt/hop bill would work well.

Brewhouse Efficiency: 62.0  Is that correct?


----------



## devo (7/12/07)

I'm into the last 20mins of boiling my attempt at an AG Chimay Red.


----------



## devo (8/12/07)

....and now I'm doing a Weizen/Weissbier.


----------



## joecast (8/12/07)

heyhey! my first post in a WAYB thread. about time.

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.90
Anticipated OG: 1.077 Plato: 18.68
Anticipated SRM: 18.0
Anticipated IBU: 76.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 28.39 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.060 SG 14.69 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.8 3.00 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 8
33.9 2.00 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.038 3
8.5 0.50 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.039 8
3.4 0.20 kg. Crystal 150L Great Britain 1.033 150
3.4 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 178

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 47.4 60 min.
20.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 24.0 40 min.
20.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 5.3 5 min.

this is my attempt at an arrogant bastard ale clone. he is in cooling down in the new brew fridge now, but i dont think he likes it one bit. :angry: 
ended up with 19.5L but hit my OG spot on (according to promash). 
now need to update the BIAB thread. cheers
joe


----------



## browndog (19/12/07)

Since the boss has given me the day off tomorrow, I am going to have a crack at an aussie ale. I've put this recipe together looking at what others have done, anyone see where an improvement can be made?

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: POR Aussie Ale
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: Australian Pale ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 8.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.25 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 77.38 % 
0.15 kg AA Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3.57 % 
0.15 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 3.57 % 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (50 min) Hops 14.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (25 min) Hops 10.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
0.65 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 15.48 % 
1 Pkgs US05 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 3.55 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 9.27 L of water at 74.7 C 64.0 C 

Cheers

Browndog


----------



## TidalPete (19/12/07)

Looks good Browndog.
I found that my last hop schedule with PoR (FWH-45-5) turned out well.
I havn't used US05 in an Aussie ale though. Let us know how it goes.

TP :beer:


----------



## bindi (19/12/07)

Total Grain Weight: 3.55 kg ?Tony
+ 650g of sugar = 4.2 total <_< I think without going to Beersmith [after a little taste of my new Belgian on tap]  can't count, more beer me thinks. :lol:

Edit: typo after typo :icon_drunk: .


----------



## AndySmith (19/12/07)

bindi said:


> Looks the goods  an Ale yeast at that malt/hop bill would work well.
> 
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 62.0  Is that correct?



Yes unfortunately my efficiency is only 62% but 78% into the kettle, not sure of why a difference arises, sugguestions welcome.

SWMBO likes beer very malty so was trying one with the oktoberfest yeast to see what happened, got it cheap and needed to use it.


----------



## browndog (19/12/07)

bindi said:


> Total Grain Weight: 3.55 kg ?Tony
> + 650g of sugar = 4.2 total <_< I think without going to Beersmith [after a little taste of my new Belgian on tap]  can't count, more beer me thinks. :lol:
> 
> Edit: typo after typo :icon_drunk: .


Yeah, I hear you Bindi, my easy drinkers are anything under 6%, but I have to have a fair dunkum crack at it here, 4.8% is the target and it can be consumed by all and sundry, I'll work on the other three taps.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## johnno (23/12/07)

Have not brewed for months. 

Got up this morning and was inspired. 

Cracked 5 kg of marris otter and 500gm melanoidin, basically the first grains I could find.

56 gms Cascade 60 mins and 56 gms Saaz at 30.

I call it beer.

cheers
johnno


----------



## JSB (23/12/07)

sounds the goods jonno - summer ale stylii


----------



## joecast (23/12/07)

whatever it takes to get back into the swing of things johnno.

chilling another apa now to fill the second keg. yippee!


----------



## ohitsbrad (25/12/07)

Brewed my first all grain batch today. Had brewed 5 extract and 2 partial mash before. Went with a forgiving American pale ale.

88% (4.4kg) BB ale malt
8% (400g) Weyermann Munich I
4% (200g) Weyemann Caramunich I

Mashed at 67 deg.

Cascade, Amarillo and Simcoe at 20min and 5min for approx 42 IBUs (Tinseth formula)
Will dryhop.

2 x US-05
Fermenting at 19 deg for 2 weeks.

Estimated 70% efficiency and was targeting 19 litres at 1.058. Ended up with 21 litres for 1.058.


----------



## winkle (25/12/07)

Tomorrow er today,
pitching 1.2 kg of arerola cherries on a 3 day old pale ale.
fun times ahead....


----------



## bindi (25/12/07)

ohitsbrad said:


> Brewed my first all grain batch today. Had brewed 5 extract and 2 partial mash before. Went with a forgiving American pale ale.
> 
> 88% (4.4kg) BB ale malt
> 8% (400g) Weyermann Munich I
> ...




Well done on your first AG  no going back now .


----------



## Jye (27/12/07)

Im finally brewing a berry hefe based on Bens HefeBerryWeizen. Its a 30L batch and 10L will be bottles before adding the berries. 

Heres hoping it turns out half as good as yours Ben  

*Berry Hefeweizen*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 27/12/2007 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier Brewer: Jye 
Batch Size: 32.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 41.84 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Actual Efficiency: 0.0 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
3.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 

35.00 gm Mt. Hood [4.20%] (60 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Weizen (Fermentis #WB-06) Yeast-Ale (Pitching cool and letting rise to 22C) 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.047 SG (1.044-1.052 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.010-1.014 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 7.0 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 12.0 IBU (8.0-15.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 0.6 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % (4.3-5.6 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## mikem108 (27/12/07)

Been dying to get a Classic Rauchbier down since developing a taste for the Redoak version of it, but with everything going on at this time of year will have to make it the first brew of 2008! on the 10th of January when I get back from SA, exploring Lobethal Brewery, Barossa and Knappstein!

...I'm so itching to do some brewing its killing me.


----------



## browndog (28/12/07)

Just about to mash in a Burton-on-Housatonic IPA . Mmmmmm EKG.....

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BYO Burton-on-Housatonic IPA
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.97 L
Estimated OG: 1.070 SG
Estimated Color: 14.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 63.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.40 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 95.81 % 
0.28 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 4.19 % 
60.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.30 %] (90 min) Hops 58.1 IBU 
28.30 gm Goldings, East Kent Pellets [5.10 %] (10 Hops 5.1 IBU 
28.30 gm Goldings, East Kent Pellets [5.10 %] (0 mHops - 
28.30 gm Goldings, East Kent Plugs [5.00 %] (Dry HHops - 
1 Pkgs Burton Ale (White Labs #WLP023) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.68 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
45 min Mash In Add 17.43 L of water at 79.1 C 67.5 C 



cheers

Browndog


----------



## mikem108 (28/12/07)

How do you find that recipe browndog , have you made it before?


----------



## winkle (28/12/07)

Browndog, that is almost the same recipe as my bitter - except you've doubled the hops!  
Should be great :beerbang:


----------



## BoilerBoy (28/12/07)

Brewing side by side lagers,
one today the other tomorrow

Both 90% wey pils
5% melanoidin
5% carapils

Both with early additions of NZ Super Alpha
one with late additions of Saaz 'B'
the other finished with Saaz 'D'

and using a Bavarian lager yeast.

Never used any of these hops before so I am looking forward to a side by side comparison.

Cheers
BB


----------



## browndog (28/12/07)

mikem108 said:


> How do you find that recipe browndog , have you made it before?



Got it out of the BYO mag Mike, I've brewed it before using nottingham and it WAS tasty indeed.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Chad (30/12/07)

My 30th birthday today, and Jye is over to help brew up a Belgian Tripel. Today marks the pilot run of the new brew stand. Currently finishing off the mash, but so far so good.




I've had two taps (no shanks) for the past year, and Jye gave me a shank for a birthday pressy, so we had to take a page out of Campbells book and throw together a makeshift font, until I get my bar built which wil be directly on the other side of the wall.


----------



## Jye (30/12/07)

Chad said:


> View attachment 16929



Oh man thats bodge


----------



## winkle (30/12/07)

Jye said:


> Oh man thats bodge



Campbell should have patented the stick!

Love the stand. :super:


----------



## Jye (1/1/08)

Fronting up after new years to brew a Weizenbock, plus bottle 10L of hefe and rack the remaining 20L onto some mashed up berries.

*Weizenbock*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 1/01/2008 
Style: Weizenbock Brewer: Jye 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.40 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 52.7 % 
2.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 38.7 % 
0.25 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (8.5 SRM) Grain 3.9 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (71.0 SRM) Grain 2.3 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt Pale (Bairds) (329.9 SRM) Grain 2.3 % 

15.00 gm Magnum [14.00%] (60 min) Hops 20.3 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Weizen (Fermentis #WB-06) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.070 SG (1.064-1.085 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.017 SG (1.015-1.022 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 14.4 SRM (12.0-25.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 20.3 IBU (15.0-30.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.2 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 7.0 % (6.5-8.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## glennheinzel (1/1/08)

APA partial

Size: 20 L
Original Gravity: 1.054 (1.045 - 1.060)
Terminal Gravity: 1.013 (1.010 - 1.015)
Color: 7.8 (5.0 - 14.0)
Alcohol: 5.27% (4.5% - 6.0%)
Bitterness: 38.98 (30.0 - 45.0)

Ingredients:
2 kg Dry Light Extract
1 kg Golden Promise Malt
.25 kg Caramunich TYPE I
.320 kg Australian Pilsner
35 g Amarillo (8.9%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
20 g B-Saaz (6.8%) - added during boil, boiled 20 min
20 g Cascade (6.7%) - added during boil, boiled 5 min
50 g Cascade (6.7%) - added dry to secondary fermenter


----------



## redbeard (2/1/08)

simcoe ipa. had to wait till the sun was low, so finished late. also blooded my new mash paddle :lol:


----------



## roger mellie (2/1/08)

Inspired by Goats Hefe

*ZiegeWeizen*


Brew Type: All Grain Date: 2/01/2008 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Batch Size: 26.00 L Assistant Brewer: Tom 
Boil Volume: 32.94 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency: 87.4 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 58.8 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt (3.5 EBC) Grain 29.4 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 9.8 % 
0.10 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 2.0 % 
15.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00%] (50 min) Hops 20.7 IBU 
10.00 gm B Saaz [6.70%] (10 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Craftbrewer Weizen Yeast - WB-06 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.051 SG (1.044-1.052 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.015 SG (1.010-1.014 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Estimated Color: 7.4 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 23.1 IBU (8.0-15.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.2 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % (4.3-5.6 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % 
Actual Calories: 493 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: My Mash Mash Tun Weight: 0.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 5.10 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 0.00 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
MAsh In Add 15.30 L of water at 69.3 C 64.0 C 60 min 
MAsh Out Add 6.49 L of water at 98.7 C 73.5 C 10 min 
Sparge Add 16.41 L of water at 84.5 C 78.0 C 10 min

I should add - I will aim for a horror stuck sparge - so as to add the correct amount of Hot Side Aeration.

Cheers

RM


----------



## johnno (5/1/08)

Was brewing yesterday and after adding the sparge water I picked up the utensil I use as a mash paddle to stir the mash and a cockroach went into the mash with it.

Bastard died pretty quick but I had to fish around to find it. Have not named the brew yet. I'm sure it was GL who ran one through the mill once.


----------



## Screwtop (5/1/08)

johnno said:


> View attachment 17009
> 
> 
> Was brewing yesterday and after adding the sparge water I picked up the utensil I use as a mash paddle to stir the mash and a cockroach went into the mash with it.
> ...




Hows about Rockin Coach "Beer Style"


----------



## browndog (6/1/08)

johnno said:


> View attachment 17009
> 
> 
> Was brewing yesterday and after adding the sparge water I picked up the utensil I use as a mash paddle to stir the mash and a cockroach went into the mash with it.
> ...



Good one to save for the swap case johnno  You could call it *Blattodea Ale*

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (6/1/08)

Enter it in one of the NSW case swaps


----------



## johnno (6/1/08)

OK.

Rockin Coach Blattodea Ale it is then.  

cheers
johnno


----------



## brendanos (6/1/08)

ohitsbrad said:


> Brewed my first all grain batch today. Had brewed 5 extract and 2 partial mash before. Went with a forgiving American pale ale.



Congrats dude! This is great news. Was this on Christmas, or Christmas eve?


----------



## browndog (12/1/08)

Got the timer on and getting up early to do a Wolf Creek IPA, this beer was pretty well received in the QLD case swap, so I thought I better make a keg for myself.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Wolf Creek IPA
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (42.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 19.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 64.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 69.23 % 
1.50 kg AA Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 23.08 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 7.69 % 
35.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (60 min) Hops 33.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (20 min) Hops 21.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (10 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteepHops - 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteeHops - 
15.00 gm Centennial [9.90 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-StHops - 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteepHops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Sodium Chloride (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In  Add 16.96 L of water at 78.5 C 67.0 C 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Doc (13/1/08)

American Red for me last night. First brew for 2008. Wooohooo.

Doc


----------



## Tony (13/1/08)

2nd brew for 2008, this will be 100 liters already 

I love holidays 

Pale ale concoction today with B-SAAZ and POR flowers.

Pale Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.15
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.76
Anticipated EBC: 16.2
Anticipated IBU: 28.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.7 9.00 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
5.9 0.60 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 100
4.9 0.50 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 24
0.5 0.05 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 900

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 7.2 First WH
40.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Whole 9.60 18.5 60 min.
40.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 2.6 5 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05 at 18 to 19 deg.

Mashed at 52 for 20 min then infusion up to 64 for an hour. Mash out at mash temp and batch sparge at 72 deg. 
Will be nice and easy drinking for the summer heat.
I need something to mature quick because by the way the koelsch in the fridge goes down it wont be there long. I give that 50 liter keg 3 weeks in this heat and the way family and friends dont mind getting into it as well  must be good!

Cheers


----------



## lonte (13/1/08)

Threw together the following 'Aussie Ale' yesterday ...

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.40 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 9.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 23.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.95 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SGrain 99.00 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 1.00 % 
28.00 gm Cluster [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 23.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz [2.50 %] (5 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
0.25 tsp Sodium Met (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
5.00 ml Phosphoric Acid (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-56 aka Yeast-Ale 

My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Sacchrification Add 13.50 L of water at 71.7 C 65.0 C


----------



## bconnery (13/1/08)

First beers for 2008. Have to replenish the kegs 

NZ pale ale with NS and hallertau aroma
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: NZPA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 15.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3700.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 80.87 % 
500.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 10.93 % 
200.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.37 % 
100.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (216.7 EBC) Grain 2.19 % 
75.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 1.64 % 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Hops - 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Hops 8.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (15 min) Hops 12.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Hops 4.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (5 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
0.25 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale 


Follow up lager, the last one was all gone within 6 weeks of brewing it...
Ran out of pilsner malt so this one will be a bit more malty. Upped the bitterness a bit to go with it...

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: larger
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Munich Helles
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 11.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1800.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 40.00 % 
1800.00 gm Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 40.00 % 
900.00 gm Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 20.00 % 
25.00 gm Smaragd [8.00 %] (40 min) Hops 22.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Smaragd [8.00 %] (10 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
0.30 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager West European Lager (DCL Yeast #SYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4500.00 gm
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 8.45 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 
30 min Saccrification Add 7.51 L of water at 86.6 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.51 L of water at 99.1 C 75.6 C


----------



## bindi (13/1/08)

Just pitch some yeast into an AAA [style] a bit big at 1.070 and IBUs at 47 for an amber. :unsure: But who cares? Not me.


----------



## Ross (13/1/08)

Finally got some brews down...

A big arse 100 IBU+ APA with Simcoe, Centeenial & D Saaz.
A CAP with 30% maize, single hopped with Nelson Sauvin.
My 1st attempt at Pilsner Urquell
& finally my Carbrook Alt.

Roggenbier with 50%+ Rye & Double Choc porter MkII next off the ranks.

Happy days...... Ross


----------



## NickB (13/1/08)

Might get a quick summer ale in when I get home this arvo.

50% Galaxy
45% Ale
2% Med Crystal
2% Melanoidin 
1% CaraPils

Southern Cross at 60 & 20
Little bit of Amarillo at 5

Will be aiming for a nice session beer, around 3.5% ABV.

Yum.

Cheers!


----------



## 65bellett (13/1/08)

Just doing an Aussie pale with 50/50 Ale and Pils malt and about 38 IBU's of POR pellets. This is my second Aussie pale ale for the year hopefully by Christmas I will have my ultimate house ale.


----------



## Ross (20/1/08)

Kegged an Imperial PA & a CAP (100% Nelson Sauvin) last night & filled the empty 2 fermenters today with
a Roggenbier (50%+ Rye) & a double Chocolate Porter. I've used Cocoa instead of choc bars this time & first impressions aren't as good,
but guess it's a bit early to be sure.


Cheers Ross


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (20/1/08)

I've got an Amber coming out of secondary and going into the keg at the end of the week (Thanks Ross!)

I'm doing 2 Pale Ales this week for a friends B-Day party, and am going to create a clone for Rogue's Imperial Stout, to be done as soon as the Pale Ales are out primary.


----------



## yardy (20/1/08)

happily burping away is the all D Saaz Summer Ale, 4500 MO, 500 Car Wheat, 500 Wheat US-05 @ 18*C.





Ross said:


> filled the empty 2 fermenters today with a *Roggenbier* *(50%+ Rye)* & a double Chocolate Porter.
> 
> Cheers Ross



how did the sparge go with this one Rossco ?

Cheers
Yardy


----------



## Ross (20/1/08)

yardy said:


> how did the sparge go with this one Rossco ?
> 
> Cheers
> Yardy



Hi Yard,

I needed an extra 7L of sparge water. That Rye sure soaks up the liqour B) 

cheers Ross


----------



## randyrob (20/1/08)

two of my favourite brews to kick of 2008

Waggin' Tail Pale (APA) followed by Nine Lives Ale (IPA)

====================================

WAGGIN TAIL PALE

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.05
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.18
Anticipated EBC: 11.6
Anticipated IBU: 34.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
86.2 7.80 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
5.5 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
5.5 0.50 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
2.8 0.25 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 145

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Magnum Pellet 13.10 21.5 60 min.
17.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 3.3 15 min.
33.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 4.8 15 min.
17.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 2.1 5 min.
33.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 3.0 5 min.
17.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 0.0 0 min.
33.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale

====================================

NINE LIVES ALE

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.81
Anticipated OG: 1.069 Plato: 16.88
Anticipated EBC: 18.2
Anticipated IBU: 70.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 70 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
93.6 7.31 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
6.4 0.50 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 70

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Nugget Pellet 9.80 70.5 60 min.
200.00 g. Cascade Whole 6.70 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


----------



## Adric Hunter (21/1/08)

I just bottled a Blackrock Cider made with mainly dextrose with a bit of malt and apple Schnapps, and i just started drinking marvilous pale ale which i made up out a Coopers Australian Pale Ale Kit and Coopers Brew Enhancer 2 with about ten grams of Cascade finishing hops


----------



## Doc (21/1/08)

A brew work from home day today.
Two cubes of Bavarian Dunkelweizen, and kegged the lasted RyeIPA which came in great at 7.5% and is tasting mighty fine. :beerbang:
American Red going into the fermenter tonight. Got a lot of real work done too. A very productive day.

Doc


----------



## Duff (21/1/08)

Picked up 5 sacks of grain Saturday and fired up the mash tun yesterday :beerbang: 

Brewed a Blonde style, 60 Pilsner, 40 Wheat. NB to bitter and Saaz plugs to flavour, fermenting now with US-05.

Hope to brew this long weekend with all the family here (again). Plan to do a CAP. Still to buy a chest freezer to ferment in. Need it up here, today was 35C in the house.

Cheers.

----------

08-03 CAP

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.00
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.36
Anticipated SRM: 3.0
Anticipated IBU: 31.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
77.8 7.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
22.2 2.00 kg. Flaked Corn (Maize) America 1.040 1

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Super Alpha Pellet 11.00 23.9 60 min.
50.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 2.20 4.1 20 min.
50.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 2.20 2.5 10 min.
25.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 2.20 0.7 5 min.


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-189 SafLager German Lager


----------



## T.D. (21/1/08)

Duff said:


> Picked up 5 sacks of grain Saturday and fired up the mash tun yesterday :beerbang:
> 
> Brewed a Blonde style, 60 Pilsner, 40 Wheat. NB to bitter and Saaz plugs to flavour, fermenting now with US-05.
> 
> ...



G'day mate, good to see you've got the brewery up and running! 

So did you ferment the blonde @ 35degC??? :lol:


----------



## Pumpy (21/1/08)

This was done using the Craftbrewer Weizen yeast 
I have had a pint and not quite carbonated 


Pumpy's Weizen 
Weizen/Weissbier 


Type: All Grain
Date: 4/01/2008 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Pumpy 
Boil Size: 50.78 L 
Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 40 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg JWM Wheat Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 48.35 % 
2.12 kg Vienna Malt (12.0 EBC) Grain 24.12 % 
2.12 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 24.12 % 
0.30 kg Weyermann Caramunich II (124.1 EBC) Grain 3.41 % 
110.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (30 min) Hops 11.4 IBU 
35.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (15 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.07 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 13.7 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 13.5 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Decoction Mash, Double Total Grain Weight: 8.79 kg 
Sparge Water: 23.91 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Decoction Mash, Double Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Protein Rest Add 36.68 L of water at 52.7 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccharification Decoct 11.84 L of mash and boil it 63.9 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 



Mash Notes: Used for some authentic German styles. Attempt to draw decoction from the thickest portion of the mash. Profiles vary. Some traditional German mashes use a long acid rest at 40 deg C. Also some sources recommend the decoction amount be given a 15 minute saccharification rest at 158 F (70 C) before boiling it. 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Corn Sugar Volumes of CO2: 2.4 
Pressure/Weight: 226.6 gm Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 15.6 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 11.1 C 

Notes


----------



## Stuster (21/1/08)

Pumpy said:


> This was done using the Craftbrewer Weizen yeast
> I have had a pint and not quite carbonated




How did it taste anyway, Pumpy?


----------



## Screwtop (21/1/08)

Pumpy said:


> This was done using the Craftbrewer Weizen yeast
> I have had a pint and not quite carbonated
> Pumpy's Weizen
> Weizen/Weissbier
> ...




Aim for 3 or even 3.2 volumes in Weizens Pump!


----------



## T.D. (21/1/08)

Stuster said:


> How did it taste anyway, Pumpy?



Not sure about the Craftbrewer version but I have been really impressed with the Fermentis WB-06. For a dried yeast it really produces a respectable Weizen. In particular a Weizen that a mate made recently with that yeast was up there with any wheat I've tried at a Bavarian Beer Cafe or the like.


----------



## KoNG (21/1/08)

T.D. said:


> Not sure about the Craftbrewer version but I have been really impressed with the Fermentis WB-06. For a dried yeast it really produces a respectable Weizen. In particular a Weizen that a mate made recently with that yeast was up there with any wheat I've tried at a Bavarian Beer Cafe or the like.


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/1/08)

T.D. said:


> Not sure about the Craftbrewer version but I have been really impressed with the Fermentis WB-06. For a dried yeast it really produces a respectable Weizen. In particular a Weizen that a mate made recently with that yeast was up there with any wheat I've tried at a Bavarian Beer Cafe or the like.






KoNG said:


>



Particularly good for when one locks oneself out of the house.  :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Duff (22/1/08)

T.D. said:


> G'day mate, good to see you've got the brewery up and running!
> 
> So did you ferment the blonde @ 35degC??? :lol:



Whoops, forgot that part. Although I would be able to ferment faster and get beers back in the kegs.....  



KoNG said:


>



Keen on brewing a Weizen shortly up here K

*cough*receipe*cough*


----------



## KoNG (22/1/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Particularly good for when one locks oneself out of the house.  :lol:
> 
> Warren -



yep, how good was that.. lock my house keys in the house, but randomly have a garage key.?!?!?
heeeeellooo Keg fridge.....



Duff said:


> Whoops, forgot that part. Although I would be able to ferment faster and get beers back in the kegs.....
> Keen on brewing a Weizen shortly up here K
> 
> *cough*receipe*cough*



will dig it up for you Duff, i'll try and flick you the BS file too.
tis nothing special, but caramel wheat plays a role.


----------



## 0M39A (22/1/08)

bottled my extract ESB today

was 
3kg light dried extract
200g 120ebc crystal
100g 60ebc crystal
300g white sugar

25g super alpha @ 60min
35g EKG @20min
35g EKG @ whirlpool

23L, fermented with s-04 @ 18C

last longneck i was bottling only got to 3/4 full, so i obviously couldnt let it go to waste, so down the hatch it went. just finished, and even though it was a little warm and had pretty much no carbonation to speak of, it was lovely 

now in the process of brewing an american IPA hopburst style

3.5kg light dried extract
500g dextrose
200g 60ebc crystal

15g POR @ 60min (done this recipe before, could have done with a touch more bitterness so trying it out this time)

hopburst mix of 50g cascade, amarillo and golden cluster
starting at 30min and adding some every 5min thereafter.

fermenting with s-04 (thought i had some us-05 but it turns out i dont :'( ahh well, s-04 is better than nothing)


----------



## warra48 (22/1/08)

This one is in the fermenter in the fridge at present.

Marching In Mrzen 19 
Oktoberfest/Marzen 


Type: All Grain
Date: 14/01/2008 
Batch Size: 22.00 L
Brewer: Robert 
Boil Size: 31.00 L Asst Brewer: Elsie 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 54.55 % 
2.00 kg Munich Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 36.36 % 
0.25 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
0.25 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
42.04 gm Sterling [5.90 %] (45 min) Hops 25.5 IBU 
28.03 gm Sterling [5.90 %] (15 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
14.01 gm Sterling [5.90 %] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Lager (White Labs #WLP830) [Starter 35 ml] Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.057 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.77 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.13 % 
Bitterness: 36.5 IBU Calories: 478 cal/l 
Est Color: 16.2 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Decoction Mash, Double Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg 
Sparge Water: 14.06 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Decoction Mash, Double Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
35 min Protein Rest Add 22.95 L of water at 52.5 C 50.0 C 
20 min Saccharification Decoct 7.37 L of mash and boil it 63.9 C 
20 min Saccharification Decoct 4.49 L of mash and boil it 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 



Mash Notes: Used for some authentic German styles. Attempt to draw decoction from the thickest portion of the mash. Profiles vary. Some traditional German mashes use a long acid rest at 40 deg C. Also some sources recommend the decoction amount be given a 15 minute saccharification rest at 158 F (70 C) before boiling it.


----------



## KoNG (24/1/08)

Duff,
here's the recipe you asked for.. nothing much to it.
Been pitching the WB06 at 17*C then holding it around 18-19*C for most of the ferment, before letting it go up to 22*C.
This has been giving me some half decent banana (thats all of course if you are going to use the dry wheat.. haha)
(ps. can you flick me another email, your old address keeps popping up.. )

Beers
KoNG


*Zossen 60*
Brew Type: All Grain	Date: 21/12/2007
Style: Weizen/Weissbier	Brewer: Dowdy
Batch Size: 27.00 L	Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 31.60 L	Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %	Equipment: KoNG's Brury
Actual Efficiency: 72.44 %	
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0
Ingredients
Amount	Item	Type	% or IBU
3000.00 gm	Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC)	Grain	54.55 %
2000.00 gm	Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC)	Grain	36.36 %
300.00 gm Caramel Wheat Malt (90.6 EBC) Grain 5.45 %
200.00 gm Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain	3.64 %
20.00 gm B Saaz [8.00 %] (60 min) Hops	17.7 IBU
1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat (DCL Yeast #WB-06) Yeast-Ale	

Beer Profile
Estimated Original Gravity: 1.044 SG (1.044-1.052 SG)	Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.014 SG)	Measured Final Gravity: 1.009 SG
Estimated Color: 12.1 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC)	Color [Color]
Bitterness: 17.7 IBU (8.0-15.0 IBU)	Alpha Acid Units: 5.6 AAU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.10 % (4.30-5.60 %)	Actual Alcohol by Volume: 4.82 %


----------



## MrChokChai (25/1/08)

hmmmm seems i am a bit ot of my league here but what the heck

i love ginger beer

both with and without alcohol

i am developing the best ginger beer in the world

i am trying all diffrent styles and processes

when i have it refined i will post it till then i would take on any advice

mcc


----------



## sam (26/1/08)

Haven't brewed in a while, but warming up with an IPA.

13lb Pale (85ish)
2lb Munich (10ish)
0.5lb Crystal 40 (5ish)

1oz Columbus @60
1oz Columbus @15
0.5 Cascade @15
1oz Columbus @0
0.5oz Cascade @0

All flowers. Sorry about the units - thats what my hb store guy uses, I start talking metric and we both get confused, so Imperial it is. I guess it will come to about 1065, and 70+ IBU's.

Yeast will prob 1056. Has anyone used Ringwood in a NW style IPA? Any comments? Wazza?

sam


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/1/08)

G'day Sam, how's things?

Ringwood in an IPA? Not so sure. Going to have a few things to deal with... High FG, quite a bit of diacetyl (this yeast leaves quite a bit) and a "very" estery profile that's going to compete with your hops.

Probably be a little tempted in an English IPA. Maybe not American though.  

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (26/1/08)

KoNG said:


> yep, how good was that.. lock my house keys in the house, but randomly have a garage key.?!?!?
> heeeeellooo Keg fridge.....
> will dig it up for you Duff, i'll try and flick you the BS file too.
> tis nothing special, but caramel wheat plays a role.



Hey, hold on a minute... who said it was your wheat beer KoNG???   I have more than one friend you know!!! :lol: 

Well, err, ok fine, it was your recipe...

Give it a go Duff, its a nice brew.


----------



## T.D. (26/1/08)

Duff said:


> Whoops, forgot that part. Although I would be able to ferment faster and get beers back in the kegs.....



What can you do when you've gotta build stocks up after a big move interstate?! Grain to brain in 48 hours! Nice! :lol:


----------



## bconnery (26/1/08)

Double brew day for Australia Day...

Style: English Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 27.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2800.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 83.58 % 
250.00 gm Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.46 % 
100.00 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 2.99 % 
100.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 2.99 % 
100.00 gm Chocolate - Pale (700.0 EBC) Grain 2.99 % 
10.00 gm First Gold [7.50 %] (60 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
10.00 gm First Gold [7.50 %] (15 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) (AroHops - 
10.00 gm First Gold [7.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 



Recipe: larger  
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 6.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3750.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 90.36 % 
250.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 6.02 % 
150.00 gm Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.61 % 
20.00 gm B Saaz [7.00 %] (40 min) Hops 17.2 IBU 
25.00 gm B Saaz [7.00 %] (15 min) Hops 12.1 IBU


----------



## winkle (28/1/08)

Brewing up a batch of Warren's Mild as a mid-strenght beer for a mates house-tap.
Mashing as I type, hot work today but the pool and a few cold ones should fix that in a couple of hours  
Have to like Monday holidays.


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/1/08)

winkle said:


> Brewing up a batch of Warren's Mild as a mid-strenght beer for a mates house-tap.
> Mashing as I type, hot work today but the pool and a few cold ones should fix that in a couple of hours
> Have to like Monday holidays.



Hope you like it Winkle... Don't forget being mid strength means it will be gone in half the time.  

Just finished an APA. Cleaning the gear up now. 

Warren -


----------



## winkle (28/1/08)

> Don't forget being mid strength means it will be gone in half the time. biggrin.gif


Too right!
Judging by the interest level after I mentioned I was brewing it - double batch next time B)


----------



## hughman666 (28/1/08)

Brewed a fruity APA based on Tony's LCBA Clone on Friday. It smells fantastic at the moment, bubbling away happily.

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
45.5 2.50 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 3
45.5 2.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
9.1 0.50 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.00 g. Cascade Plug 5.75 8.2 45 min.
10.00 g. Saaz B Whole 6.80 8.0 45 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Plug 5.75 3.9 20 min.
15.00 g. Saaz B Whole 6.80 4.5 20 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Plug 5.75 3.1 8 min.
20.00 g. Saaz B Whole 6.80 3.5 8 min.

Yeast
-----
WYeast 1272


and then today I had a spare afternoon so decided on a Summer Ale, seeing as the hot weather is continuing over here for some time yet. It's a hybrid Kolsch which should be refreshing!

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.1 2.57 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 3
34.3 1.75 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
15.6 0.80 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
14.00 g. Hallertau Pacific Whole 6.00 11.4 60 min.
14.00 g. Saaz B Whole 6.80 6.6 30 min.
14.00 g. Saaz B Whole 6.80 4.4 20 min.
14.00 g. Saaz B Whole 6.80 2.6 10 min.

Yeast
-----
WYeast 2565


----------



## Ross (28/1/08)

About to brew a green tea lager - Can't find the old thread on it, so any advice welcomed.

Green Tea Rice Lager 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 54.55 % 
1.50 kg Jasmin Rice (2.0 EBC) Grain 27.27 % 
0.50 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 9.09 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 9.09 % 
30.00 gm NZ Saaz B [8.10 %] (60 min) Hops 23.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
60.00 gm Green Tea (China) (Boil 0.0 min/steeped for 20 mins) Misc 
2 x CraftBrewer Swiss Lager Yeast

Est Original Gravity: 1.054 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.20 % 
Bitterness: 25.3 IBU Calories: 0 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.0 EBC Color: Color 
Mashed cool at 63c

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/1/08)

Ross said:


> About to brew a green tea lager - Can't find the old thread on it, so any advice welcomed.



Yep, leave out the green tea Yech! and replace it with extra hops.  

Warren -


----------



## sam (30/1/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> G'day Sam, how's things?
> 
> Ringwood in an IPA? Not so sure. Going to have a few things to deal with... High FG, quite a bit of diacetyl (this yeast leaves quite a bit) and a "very" estery profile that's going to compete with your hops.
> 
> ...



G'day

Things are good, back in Vancouver, riding my pushi in the snow again, after a trip back to Melbourne for the festive season. Caught up with John and Chris a few times in the shop, the conference sounds like its going to be a pretty big thing. Shame I'm not going to be there. Hopefully it becomes an annual do.

Yeah, I'll skip the ringwood this time. Apparently a heap of micros in Colorado use it extensively, I think it's an east coast thing as well.

Righty right.

sam


----------



## roger mellie (31/1/08)

Following up from the Xmas case offering - changing 2 things.

B Saaz for the mash hop
35 IBU's instead of 45

Summer Pils
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 30/01/2008 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils) Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: Tom 
Boil Volume: 33.33 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: Keg Kettle 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 84.9 % 
0.40 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 7.5 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.7 % 
0.10 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 1.9 % 
30.00 gm B Saaz Mash Hop 6.0 IBU
22.50 gm D Saaz [6.70%] (60 min) Hops 17.0 IBU 
22.50 gm D Saaz [6.70%] (15 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
22.50 gm D Saaz [6.70%] (5 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
22.50 gm D Saaz [6.70%] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
12.15 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.053 SG (1.044-1.050 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.051 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.008 SG 
Estimated Color: 7.1 EBC (3.9-9.9 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 34.8 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.8 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.1 % (4.4-5.2 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.6 % 
Actual Calories: 472 cal/l 

Ferment at 12 Deg C


Notes
Mash in with 15 Litres of 70 DegC water
Mash out with 8 Litres of 98 Deg C water
Sparge with 17 Litres of 85 Deg C Water

RM


----------



## winkle (2/2/08)

Just mashing-in the first of two batches of hefe-weizen for the day.
Standard 50-50% grain bill.
Will use the Ross "banana method" in the first batch (sorry lonte)


----------



## justsomeguy (2/2/08)

English mild tomorrow for SWMBO's birthday next week.


----------



## T.D. (2/2/08)

Tomorrow I plan to brew a beer in tribute to the kinds of beers my grandfather brewed after WWII when beer supplies were rationed. I am "modernising" his process just a touch though! He used to boil up the wort in the wood-fired laundry copper! I will be using my usual boiler with "modern" 3-ring burner under it! He also used extract apparently, and I'll be using grain.

But in the spirit of those brews I have decided to use the most readily available Australian malt (JW Ale) and a commonly available English hop (Fuggles) that would have been around back in those days (it was a toss up between EKG and Fuggles but I thought I'd give old fuggles a run). 

I'll use 100% JW Ale, but to get some colour and flavour I am going to vigorously boil the first runnings down to half their initial volume, and then sparge after that as per normal. For the hops I am going to measure out what a "hand full" of hops weighs and use that as my unit. So probably a hand full at the start of the boil and another hand full at the end. I am going to cheat a bit and check in Beer Smith what IBU that will give before I go ahead and do it. 

Should be a really interesting brew, I'm really looking forward to trying it! I have named it "ANR", the initials of my grandfather.


----------



## goatherder (2/2/08)

T.D. said:


> Tomorrow I plan to brew a beer in tribute to the kinds of beers my grandfather brewed after WWII when beer supplies were rationed. I am "modernising" his process just a touch though! He used to boil up the wort in the wood-fired laundry copper! I will be using my usual boiler with "modern" 3-ring burner under it! He also used extract apparently, and I'll be using grain.
> 
> But in the spirit of those brews I have decided to use the most readily available Australian malt (JW Ale) and a commonly available English hop (Fuggles) that would have been around back in those days (it was a toss up between EKG and Fuggles but I thought I'd give old fuggles a run).
> 
> ...



Sounds great TD. I made a post WWII era brew a while back from an old family recipe of a friend. The recipe was basically 50% malt extract, 25% honey and 25% sugar. I get the impression that the malt extract was expensive in relation to the honey and sugar, so maybe some kettle sugars might make yours a bit more authentic?

Here's the old recipe I used as a base for my brew. It makes for an interesting read.

View attachment boydsbestbitter.pdf


----------



## oldbugman (2/2/08)

Doing 50L of AnrewQLDs Cooper Pale Ale clone

something to fill the taps with easy drinking fluid.


----------



## browndog (2/2/08)

Got a leave pass this morning and couldn't wait to get into the brewery. Knocked up this aussie ale.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: POR Aussie Ale II
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: Australian Pale ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 8.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.25 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 74.71 % 
0.30 kg AA Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 6.90 % 
0.15 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 3.45 % 
30.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 29.4 IBU 
12.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
0.65 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 14.94 % 
1 Pkgs US05 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 3.70 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 9.66 L of water at 74.7 C 64.0 C 

I know the IBUs look a bit high for POR, but the previous one I did to 27 IBUs and comparing it to a coopers pale ale, it lacked a lot of bite. I think this one will be a lot closer.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## winkle (2/2/08)

Finally finished cleaning up after brewing the double batch of weizen. It would have made a entertaining brew day demonstration of "Brewing outside in a tropical downpour 101". My sparky mate, who dropped in for a beer, was most amused <_<


----------



## MVZOOM (2/2/08)

Starting the boil on an Amarillo / Cascade Ale. Bittering with PoR at 60mins, then 15g of both Amarllo and Cascade at 20mins and another 30g of Amarillo @ 5mins.

Other than that, just 4.5kg of JW Ale and .5kg of wheat.

Hope she's got a nice summary type flavour and aroma!

Cheers - Mike


----------



## T.D. (3/2/08)

goatherder said:


> Sounds great TD. I made a post WWII era brew a while back from an old family recipe of a friend. The recipe was basically 50% malt extract, 25% honey and 25% sugar. I get the impression that the malt extract was expensive in relation to the honey and sugar, so maybe some kettle sugars might make yours a bit more authentic?
> 
> Here's the old recipe I used as a base for my brew. It makes for an interesting read.
> 
> View attachment 17513



Thanks for the recipe goatherder. Its fascinating looking at old recipes I reckon. Yep, bit of sugar probably would make it more authentic. I'll see what I have down in my stuff, might throw some in.

Just about to finalise the recipe and get things rolling. But first, I need a coffee!


----------



## goatherder (3/2/08)

I'm having a go at a Zwickel Pils today. First shot at a step mash.

100% IMC pils. Steps at 53, 63, 72 and 78. OG 1.048
NS at 60 and 15 to 35IBUs
Wyeast 2001

Here's hoping it will be good.


----------



## Adamt (3/2/08)

Just mashed in my first house beer today. Meant to do it last week but.. I was lazy.

20-22L batch

5kg Galaxy
Metric handful of Caramalt

25g B Saaz flowers FWH
25g B Saaz flowers 5 min

S-189 yeast

Currently mashing at 64C, bewdiful.

EDIT: Just got off the phone with my mate... he's bringing over some quality lamb sandwiches. The day can't get much better!


----------



## Steve (3/2/08)

Well its my first AG since moving into our new house in December....what a f^%$^%kin nightmare trying to find all me bits n pieces!

Just pulled this one outta me arse as usual

4kg BB Pale
1kg Weyermann Pilsner
500gms Weyermann Caramunich 1

35 gms Cluster @ 60
15 gms Saaz @ 30, 15 and 0

Whirlfloc @ 15

Mashed at 64

Yeast: US05

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Kai (3/2/08)

Very simple English brown ale this evening.

OG 1.046
22 IBU
42 EBC

92% JW trad ale
5% TF medium crystal
3% TF choc

Goldings bittering
0.5g/L Goldings @ flameout

Nottingham


----------



## Kai (4/2/08)

And it looks like efficiency has bumped to 80% or so. Not sure I want an OG 1.053 brown ale, I'll have to mull it over a little.


----------



## bindi (5/2/08)

A 1.072 wort I will throwing 2 yeast at, my morphed 3787 that's very nice and T 58 [a small amount from a beer fermenting] let's see which comes out on top.
Here is the bill.

5.10 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 74.45 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 14.60 % 
0.20 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 2.92 % 
0.05 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 0.73 % 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 5.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 8.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 8.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (30 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (75.0 SRM) Sugar 7.30 % 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Specialty Ale (DCL Yeast #T-58) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat 

The starter is going crazy.


----------



## Jye (5/2/08)

Finally had room to brew after a month and put down a different APA for me... and its not even for me  

*APA*

Boil Volume: 27.83 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 100.0 % 

16.00 gm Horizon [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 22.5 IBU 
14.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (20 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [12.20%] (20 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
14.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (5 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [12.20%] (5 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 

1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 4.4 SRM (5.0-14.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 40.1 IBU (30.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.4 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.9 % (4.5-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.7 %


----------



## Stuster (5/2/08)

Looks interesting, Bindi. What's happened to your 3787 yeast then? Just got used to your system?

I'm currently running off the sparge from my first beer of the year. Woohoo. Pretty straightforward APA. Pretty easy to tell I'm rusty. I forgot to check my mash temp.  


Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 13.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item  Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 95.24 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
25.00 gm Centennial [9.50 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hops 23.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [9.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [9.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [9.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [9.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [9.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Amarillo [9.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Centennial [9.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Centennial [9.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Ross (8/2/08)

My first go with mint in a beer...Been boiling for 30 minutes now & smelling awesome.
*
Midnight Mint *
Schwarzbier (Black Beer) 

Type: All Grain
Date: 8/02/2008 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 35.31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg Munich Malt II (17.7 EBC) Grain 55.36 % 
2.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 34.60 % 
0.24 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 4.15 % 
0.12 kg Chocolate Malt (1300.0 EBC) Grain 2.08 % 
0.12 kg Chocolate Pale Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 2.08 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 1.73 % 
40.00 gm Pearle [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 23.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Pearle [6.30 %] (20 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
26.00 gm Pearle [6.30 %] (2 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
0.20 kg Dark Mint Chocolate (Boil 80.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.07 % 
Bitterness: 31.7 IBU Calories: 503 cal/l 
Est Color: 62.3 EBC Color: Color 
Mashed at 64c


----------



## bindi (8/2/08)

Great looking recipe Ross :super: You have got me thinking how a Chocolate would go in a Belgian style Ale.  Dark Rum might work.


----------



## joecast (8/2/08)

kolsch

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-C Light Hybrid Beer, Koelsch

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.050
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 2 Max Clr: 5 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 18.00 Wort Size (L): 18.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.00
Anticipated OG: 1.044 Plato: 11.01
Anticipated SRM: 3.5
Anticipated IBU: 19.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 21.18 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.038 SG 9.41 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.0 1.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
16.7 0.50 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 2
16.7 0.50 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 8
16.7 0.50 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.30 18.1 60 min.
14.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.30 1.7 10 min.


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast K-97 SafAle German Ale

boiling as i type. just have to be patient enough to let cool for a decent pitching temp.


----------



## Ross (8/2/08)

...& followed up by this one...

Bananabread Bitter 
Special/Best/Premium Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 8/02/2008 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Boil Size: 35.31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 92.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.70 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 61.36 % 
0.70 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 15.91 % 
0.40 kg Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 9.09 % 
0.40 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 9.09 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 15.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (15 min) Hops 11.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (5 min) 

1.00 kg Banana flesh (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.3%
Bitterness: 33.1 IBU Calories: 420 cal/l 
Est Color: 27.4 EBC Color: Color 
Mashed at 63c

Cheers Ross

Edit: Styrian Goldings switched to all Challenger.


----------



## mikem108 (8/2/08)

Ross, are you after the "Dog Fish Head" award for wierd stuff in beers


----------



## Ross (8/2/08)

mikem108 said:


> Ross, are you after the "Dog Fish Head" award for wierd stuff in beers



Keeps me out of trouble  ...

The Bananabread bitter is a commercial drop in the UK made by Charles Wells - It's actually an excellent drop. This is my first attempt at something close.

Cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (8/2/08)

Ross said:


> Keeps me out of trouble  ...
> 
> The Bananabread bitter is a commercial drop in the UK made by Charles Wells - It's actually an excellent drop. This is my first attempt at something close.
> 
> Cheers Ross


Looking forward to tasting your attempt at that one Ross. 
Was very surprised by just how much the Wells beer tasted exactly like it sounded...


----------



## randyrob (9/2/08)

wasn't going to brew today but the missus is getting a haircut that takes about 4 hours so instead of twiddling my thumbs
i checked the fridge and improvised on my usual house brew. it's a bit more malty but i'm sure it will do the job.

WAGGIN TAIL PALE MK4

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.25
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.71
Anticipated EBC: 16.4
Anticipated IBU: 34.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
64.9 6.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
27.0 2.50 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
5.4 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
2.7 0.25 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 145

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Magnum Whole 13.10 14.6 60 min.
30.00 g. Simcoe - USA 06 Pellet 11.90 7.8 15 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 4.4 15 min.
30.00 g. Simcoe - USA 06 Pellet 11.90 4.9 5 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 2.7 5 min.
30.00 g. Simcoe - USA 06 Pellet 11.90 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


----------



## Doc (9/2/08)

Brewing my Yardglass Hoppy Lite.

90% Marris Otter
10% Dark Wheat

Magnum @ 60 mins
Cascade & Centennial @ 10 mins
Cascade & Centennial @ 0 mins

About 3.5% and it is nice and hoppy. Beautiful.

Doc


----------



## neonmeate (9/2/08)

brewin a remake of my "brett-pils" from last year - except even hoppier. should be good in a few months' time.

brettpils2

Recipe Overview
Wort Volume After Boil: 20.00 l
Expected OG: 1.047 SG
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 49.7 IBU Expected Color: 2.5 SRM

Fermentables
German Pilsner Malt 4.00 kg

Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	Form	When
Slovenian Styrian Goldings 4.2 70 g Pelletized Hops First Wort Hopped
Czech Saaz 3.3 84 g Loose Whole Hops 1 Min From End
German Brewers Gold 5.0 55 g Pelletized Hops 1 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings 4.2 30 g Pelletized Hops 1 Min From End

Yeast: primary with Wyeast 3711 french saison (should get it down to 1000-1002 or so!) and then 2 months with orval dregs


----------



## Stuster (9/2/08)

Interesting stuff as usual, neonmeate. 170g of flame out hops is a lot. How did that work out last time? And how did the hoppiness work with the brett?


----------



## neonmeate (9/2/08)

well last time i used 100g hersbrucker for bittering and 100g saaz at flameout - was dripping with saaziness early on and then after 9 months or so balanced out with the brett but perhaps lost a bit of hops in the nose - and the malt began to come through. so this one is built for ageing - i still want to smell the hops in a year's time. and i don't think you can overdo aroma hops...

brett always goes well with hops!!! look at orval itself. especially nice herbal noble hops - fruity hops would not work. i wouldnt go near amarillo and cascade with brett. yecch.


----------



## neonmeate (9/2/08)

actually i just found another two plugs of tettnang lying around in the freezer so that will take the flameout addition to a nice even 200g.


----------



## Stuster (9/2/08)

neonmeate said:


> brett always goes well with hops!!! look at orval itself. especially nice herbal noble hops - fruity hops would not work. i wouldnt go near amarillo and cascade with brett. yecch.



Doh. Didn't think of Orval. Doh again. No fruity hops and brett? But some brett is supposed to give pineapple which might work with something like Amarillo, no? Might have to culture up the dregs from the porter I did and try something like that.


----------



## neonmeate (9/2/08)

yeah perhaps the anomalus would make it a fruitcup sort of beer with US hops... how was your brett anomalus porter anyway?


----------



## Stuster (9/2/08)

neonmeate said:


> yeah perhaps the anomalus would make it a fruitcup sort of beer with US hops... how was your brett anomalus porter anyway?



It turned out ok. Could probably have done with more brett contribution. I might have left it in secondary too long. Still, I enjoyed it. I have a few left so I could drop you by a bottle some day.


----------



## bindi (9/2/08)

Mashing overnight [have not done this for years].
Wobbly Boot Bitch, APA
24L
5.63kg Grain [5.06 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) almost 90%]
Simco and a little Cascade for IBUs of 40
About 1.060 OG, I will know soon enough

05 yeast will eat it. 

Edit: Was doing a Belgian Blond :huh: But found all these Yanky hops and 05 yeast ready to go and I hit 1.060 on the nose.


----------



## mika (9/2/08)

randyrob said:


> wasn't going to brew today...



This from the dude who was telling me last night that he needed to stop brewing for a while to catch up. Was Friday that big of a night ?


----------



## randyrob (9/2/08)

mika said:


> This from the dude who was telling me last night that he needed to stop brewing for a while to catch up. Was Friday that big of a night ?



ummm... i opened the fridge and a smack pack fell out of the fridge and the dog stood on it, so being the good brewer i am i knew that the yeasties were destined for bigger and better things than the bin so i had to brew, thats my story and i'm sticking to it!


----------



## Stuster (9/2/08)

randyrob said:


> ummm... i opened the fridge and a smack pack fell out of the fridge and the dog stood on it, so being the good brewer i am i knew that the yeasties were destined for bigger and better things than the bin so i had to brew, thats my story and i'm sticking to it!



:lol: :lol: :lol: 

I think it's time for an intervention, rr.


----------



## mika (9/2/08)

Oh....well that makes it OK then...I mean you can't help bad luck


----------



## Zizzle (9/2/08)

randyrob said:


> ummm... i opened the fridge and a smack pack fell out of the fridge and the dog stood on it,



My dog ate my homework!


----------



## Steve (11/2/08)

Chucked a sickie today....so I had a choice from SWMBO to either re-grout the tiles in the bathroom or make beer!!!! I have a feeling i'll be doing the bathroom later tonight after ive put this beer down :lol: 

23litre APA

2.5kg BB Ale
2.5kg Weyermann Pils

35gm Amarillo @ 60
20gms Cascade @ 30
20gms Amarillo @ 15 + 1 Whirlfloc
20gms Cascade @ 0

US05

Halfway through the mash @ 66 degrees

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wrenny (11/2/08)

Had a crack at Ashers Green Tea Lager on the weekend. Then I couldn't find my new box of green tea leaves. Had to cut up green tea bags individually until I had 60 grams.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (11/2/08)

bindi said:


> Great looking recipe Ross :super: You have got me thinking how a Chocolate would go in a Belgian style Ale.  Dark Rum might work.



Did a few experiments with adding Bundy rum to fermenters with no luck (sugar fermented away and too little rum flavour remained. Only time I got any real rum taste was from adding rum at bottling. Ordinary adding it to beer though. So decided to do next best - drink rum with a beer chaser. That's the sweet pea baby !


----------



## Ross (11/2/08)

Wrenny said:


> Had a crack at Ashers Green Tea Lager on the weekend. Then I couldn't find my new box of green tea leaves. Had to cut up green tea bags individually until I had 60 grams.



We'll have to compare brews - My interpretation is currently bubbling away.

cheers ross


----------



## 0M39A (11/2/08)

Got a lager in the fermenting fridge atm.

blackrock nz can (christmas present =\ )
500g ldm
500g dextrose
25g hallertau 20min boil (with some malt extract of course)
25g flameout

23L

fermenting with s-23 @ 11C-12C


----------



## Weizguy (13/2/08)

Another APA with some very fresh hops. I was in the shop when the 5 kg bag of Cascade was opened.

Beersmith recipe displayed here:

Teninch APA again (based on SFPA)
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 13-02-08 
Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Weizguy 
Batch Size: 28.00 L Assistant Brewer: n/a
Boil Volume: 33.50 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 72.1 % 
0.63 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 11.4 % 
0.45 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 8.1 % 
0.34 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 6.1 % 
0.13 kg Wheat Malt, Joe White (3.9 EBC) Grain 2.3 % 
51.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (60 min) Hops 31.8 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (5 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (10 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (1 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
1.00 ml Boil-over insurance (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
0 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [Starter 1500 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.043 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) 
Estimated Color: 15.4 EBC (9.9-27.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 39.1 IBU (30.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.6 AAU 


Mash Grain Weight: 5.55 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 23.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 23.52 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE

*post edited rapidly before the spelling police grab me


----------



## the_fuzz (13/2/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Another APA with some very fresh hops. I was in the shop when the 5 kg bag of Cascade was opened.



I would love to have been there just for the smell


----------



## razz (13/2/08)

Knocked this out yesterday, first brew since late October. Slowly bubbling away at 16 degrees, I want it to naturally rise to 19 degrees for the bulk of fermentation. 
Will be knocking out a batch of Hopgoblin a soon as this is in the kegs,

SNPA 
American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 12/02/2008 
Batch Size: 42.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 42.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 93.75 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (115.0 EBC) Grain 6.25 % 
30.00 gm Magnum [12.20 %] (60 min) Hops 20.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Pearle [6.30 %] (25 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
60.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (10 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Americal ale Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.009 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.55 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.08 % 
Bitterness: 35.5 IBU Calories: 445 cal/l 
Est Color: 14.5 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 8.00 kg 
Sparge Water: 26.01 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C Tun Temperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 24.00 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 
15 min Mashout Heat to 76.0 C over 15 min 76.0 C 

Notes

First time I have crushed my own grist, missed the SG by 4 points. The MM is really a freaky piece of hardware, and I cranked it by hand as well. What a work out that was ! A kilo of grain in about 1 minute, can't wait to motorize it.
Decided to try the JZ method of chilling, I ran the wort back into the kettle via the plate chiller. Bloody amazing! I think it's more efficient than going straight to the fermenter but it takes more time because I still have to transfer to fermenter. Dropped to 40 degrees in about 10 minutes, 25 degrees in 25 minutes, tank water at 21 degrees. I left the hop bag into soak and continued running plate chiller while I transfered to the fermenter.


----------



## Duff (13/2/08)

A couple of brews this weekend. Continuing the APA theme starting with a Hopburst:

08-06 Hopburst APA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 
Total Grain (kg): 8.50
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.39
Anticipated SRM: 5.4
Anticipated IBU: 36.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
64.7 5.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
23.5 2.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
11.8 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 13.40 26.0 20 min.
50.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 7.3 10 min.
40.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 3.2 5 min.


Yeast
-----

US05



Then an Altbier:

08-05 Altbier

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 
Total Grain (kg): 8.50
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.23
Anticipated SRM: 9.7
Anticipated IBU: 45.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.6 6.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
14.7 1.25 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
11.8 1.00 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36
2.9 0.25 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 63

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
200.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.30 45.4 90 min.


Yeast
-----

Danstar Nottingham


----------



## Jye (15/2/08)

A couple of blondes today from one massive mash, the tun is packed to the rim so I have found my limit. I have been wanting to try Ahtanum for a while now so cant wait for it to be kegged.

After mashing in I thought I should have tried a reiterated mash just for fun, eh next time  

*072 - Simcoe Blonde*

Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 27.83 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.40 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 100.0 % 

30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (20 min) Hops 23.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (5 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Chiller (Boil 30.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.038-1.054 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 4.4 SRM (3.0-6.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 31.7 IBU (15.0-28.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.1 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 % (3.8-5.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 % 


*073 - Ahtanum Blonde*

Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 27.83 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.40 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 100.0 % 

10.00 gm Warrior [14.80%] (60 min) Hops 16.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70%] (20 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70%] (5 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Chiller (Boil 30.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.038-1.054 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 4.4 SRM (3.0-6.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 31.2 IBU (15.0-28.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.9 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 % (3.8-5.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/2/08)

Jye said:


> A couple of blondes today from one massive mash, the tun is packed to the rim so I have found my limit. I have been wanting to try Ahtanum for a while now so cant wait for it to be kegged.
> 
> After mashing in I thought I should have tried a reiterated mash just for fun, eh next time
> 
> ...



That will be a ripper Jye. I've got a blonde on tap at the moment that's all BB Pale and late hopped with Simcoe. Bloody delicious. Tastes almost like a fruity pilsner.  

Warren -


----------



## devo (15/2/08)

I've currently got an APA in primary that's taking it's sweet arse time, it's only at 1.020 after 15 days. <_< I'm hoping to start brewing a Kolsch tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Jye (15/2/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> That will be a ripper Jye. I've got a blonde on tap at the moment that's all BB Pale and late hopped with Simcoe. Bloody delicious. Tastes almost like a fruity pilsner.
> 
> Warren -



Simcoe has got to be my favorite hop :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## therook (15/2/08)

Rooks Alt
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 17/2/08 
Style: Dusseldorf Altbier Brewer: Rook 
Batch Size: 27.00 L Assistant Brewer: Sammy boy 
Boil Volume: 34.94 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 % Equipment: Brew Pot (12.5 gal) and Igloo Cooler (10 Gal) 
Actual Efficiency: 73.6 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 77.5 % 
1.00 kg Ale ( Barrett Burston ) (8.0 EBC) Grain 17.2 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.3 % 
0.06 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1400.0 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
45.00 gm Spalter [6.20%] (90 min) Hops 28.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Spalter [6.20%] (40 min) Hops 12.9 IBU 
1.00 tsp Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Bit different to your grain bill Duff, but still an ALT

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/2/08)

devo said:


> I've currently got an APA in primary that's taking it's sweet arse time, it's only at 1.020 after 15 days. <_< I'm hoping to start brewing a Kolsch tonight when I get home from work.



Heya Devo... What yeast are you using? That really seems slow.  



Jye said:


> Simcoe has got to be my favorite hop :icon_chickcheers:



Yep, starting to think that Jye. Seems to sit well with other hops too. I used some Styrian Golding and Tettnang plugs 10 minutes from flameout. Used the Simcoe as the flame-out hops (40g in the NC cube). The Grapefruit/Melon sits really nicely with the feint floral tones from the plugs.

Warren -


----------



## devo (15/2/08)

Wyeast American Ale II which I've used a number of times previously and never had it go this slow. May have purchased a suspect batch cause it was still well within it's viable date.


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/2/08)

Maybe toss a sachet of US-05 in to finish it off ?? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## tangent (15/2/08)

Haven't brewed in a while. Cranked the MM.

Just a bitza today:

NS Ale



Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 28.00 l
Volume Transferred: 27.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 27.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 26.50 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG Expected OG: 1.050 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Expected ABV: 5.0 % Expected ABW: 3.9 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 27.0 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 18.9 EBC
BU:GU ratio: 0.54 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Pale Ale Malt 3.000 kg 49.6 % 3.0 In Mash/Steeped
German Pilsner Malt 2.500 kg 41.3 % 1.0 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Wheat Malt 0.350 kg 5.8 % 0.2 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Dark Crystal 0.200 kg 3.3 % 6.6 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
NZ Nelson Sauvin 11.0 % 25 g 24.7 Loose Whole Hops 60 Min From End
NZ Nelson Sauvin 11.0 % 30 g 1.3 Loose Whole Hops 1 Min From End
US Cascade 8.0 % 30 g 0.9 Loose Whole Hops 1 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When


Yeast
DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale


Thinking about chucking a kilo of plum puree into the end of the boil...


----------



## devo (15/2/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Maybe toss a sachet of US-05 in to finish it off ?? :unsure:
> 
> Warren -




mmm don't have any US but do have some more of the wyeast variety. May have to do another small starter and pitch that.


----------



## kook (15/2/08)

Well, this evening I had to do something pretty depressing. Poured an all-grain batch onto the front lawn.

I brewed an American Blonde (1.050 OG, 95% Pilsner, 2.5% Caraamber, 2.5% Carared, 25IBU Columbus) last Sunday. Pitched 15gm of "Brewcellar American Ale" (US-56) at about 9PM that night. Checked on Monday, no activity. Checked again Tuesday, still no activity. Left it another night and pitched a second 15gm pack on Wednesday night. Checked again tonight, and the gravity has not moved, there is no krausen, but there was one small (tiny) patch of greeny blue mould  

I guess the yeast must have been killed in transit between the manufacturer, distributor and HBS. The HBS does store all their yeast (and hops) refridgerated. I'll have to give them a call and let them know as it may not only be me who has had this problem. I guess opening the fermenter on Tuesday night introduced some bugs to the fermenter that showed themselves today. Have left it soaking in hot napisan, and will give a caustic rinse tomorrow.

Going to brew another American Blonde tomorrow though, changed the brew slightly:

1.051 OG

75% Weyerman Pils
22.5% Weyermann Vienna
2.5% Weyermann Caraamber

22 IBU Columbus @ 75 min
0.34g / litre Mt Hood @ 10 min
0.51g / litre Mt Hood @ Flame out

Going to use Nottingham instead of US-56, as it's all i've got (dry) in the fridge.

Will follow that up with a Witbier:

1.045 OG

45% Weyermann Pils
45% Flaked Wheat
5% Rolled Oats
5% Weyermann Acidulated

13 IBU Styrian Goldings @ 60 min
0.69g / litre Fresh Valencia Orange Peel @ 5 min
0.86g / litre Crushed Indian Coriander Seeds @ 5 min

Have a 2L stirred starter of WY3944 chilled ready to decant for this one. Once it's finished I'm going to rack 20L worth on top of 3kg of frozen raspberries and leave that for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/2/08)

Hoping to knock this out over the weekend. Sort of stuck between Irish Dry and Baltic Porter with Kiwi hops.  

Three Shades of Stout Mk II

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

13-A Stout, Dry Stout

Min OG: 1.036 Max OG: 1.050
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 65 Max Clr: 126 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.00
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.10
Anticipated EBC: 86.0
Anticipated IBU: 37.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 64.52 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.038 SG 9.47 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
5.6 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special III Germany 1.035 1748
5.6 0.50 kg. Baird's Pale Chocolate UK 1.033 500
11.1 1.00 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 5
22.2 2.00 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
11.1 1.00 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 268
44.4 4.00 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Green Bullet Whole 13.60 32.5 60 min.
30.00 g. Green Bullet Whole 13.60 4.9 10 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-189 SafLager German Lager



Notes
-----
1tsp gypsum to mash and kettle
2 tsp chalk to mash and 1 to kettle.
1/2tsp salt to kettle and 1 tsp baking soda.

Warren -


----------



## gap (16/2/08)

Hello,

Trying this recipe today for the first time

Ruddles County

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

08-C English Pale Ale, Extra Special/Strong Bitter

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.072
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 60
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 35 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.12
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.49
Anticipated EBC: 19.4
Anticipated IBU: 35.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 5.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 20.54 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.047 SG 11.59 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Tinseth
Tinseth Concentration Factor: 1.30

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.7 0.03 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 936
87.4 3.60 kg. Goldern Promise UK 1.038 6
7.3 0.30 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0
4.6 0.19 kg. Crystal 55L Great Britian 1.034 108

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 8.60 2.5 5 min.
10.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 8.60 12.7 60 min.
10.00 g. Golding Whole 5.30 3.5 15 min.
15.00 g. Northdown Pellet 7.50 16.6 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Fermentis Safale s-04


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: 65 C Mash

Total Grain kg: 3.82
Total Water Qts: 16.19 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 15.32 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.30
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp  Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mash 5 60 65 65 Infuse 75 15.32 4.01
Mash Out 5 5 75 75 Infuse 100 6.77 5.78


Total Water Qts: 23.34 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 22.09 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 24.64 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


Regards

Graeme


----------



## devo (16/2/08)

I'm doing a German Pilsner today. Was originally going to do a Kolsch but found I didn't have any munich left.


----------



## Chad (17/2/08)

Two new first for me today. Firstly it's my first extract brew, and second it's my first gluten free beer.
This is for my partner, who is gluten intollerant. As it's the first time I have brewed gluten free, I thought I would do a split batch. I used the same base recipe, and in one I left as is, and the other I have added some honey at flame out. The recipe below shows 0.8kg of honey which is for a full batch, but in reality I used half that (0.4kg) since it was a split batch.


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.18 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 4.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 21.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.80 kg Liquid Sorghum Extract (Briess) (4.0 SRM) Extract 77.78 % 
16.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.5 IBU 
4.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (15 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
3.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.80 kg Honey (1.0 SRM) Sugar 22.22 % 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/2/08)

Started this at 7pm tonight. Hopefully turn out to be a great winter warmer!

Old Cove Ale 
Old Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 20/02/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 33.28 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 120 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.75 kg Bairds Marris Otter (5.0 EBC) Grain 76.2 % 
1.00 kg Weyermann Munich II (23.6 EBC) Grain 13.2 % 
0.40 kg Bairds Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 5.3 % 
0.20 kg TF Flaked Maize (0.0 EBC) Grain 2.6 % 
0.20 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt (500.4 EBC) Grain 2.6 % 
32.00 gm Target [9.50%] (60 min) Hops 39.5 IBU 
28.00 gm EKG [5.5%] (Dry hop 14 days)
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.072 SG
Bitterness: 39.5 IBU 
Est Color: 40.3 EBC 


Notes

Mashed at 68C. Took 2 Litres of first runnings and boiled down to 0.5 Litres. No chilled. 

Pictures of the the caramelisation of 2 litres of first runnings down to 0.5 litres.

I am about to run it out of the kettle.  

C&B
TDA


----------



## Stuster (21/2/08)

Looks great, TDA. Recipe and runnings. :wub:


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/2/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Started this at 7pm tonight. Hopefully turn out to be a great winter warmer!
> 
> Old Cove Ale
> Old Ale
> ...



Great looking recipe TDA... My first runnings are at the mouth. :icon_drool2: 

Warren -


----------



## Dave86 (21/2/08)

Just put in a PNAU cider yesterday for the girls I live with (I still haven't organised myself enough to set up my gear, hopefully rectify that this weekend with tony's LCBA clone or a witbier)

20 litres of cedar creek 100% apple juice
juice of 12 punnets of strawberries
couple of tablespoons of bakers yeast boiled up for nutrient
1 pack of nottingham 

21.5 litres, 1.048, a lovely pinkish red coulour in the fermenter

looking mighty tasty so far..


----------



## PostModern (21/2/08)

I have 20 litres of this going in the fermenter at the moment:


50% Weyerman Wheat
25% Pils (IMC or Weyermann if I have some left)
15% Munich
5% Rye Malt
5% Munich II

OG 1.072 
20IBUs of Aus Cascade flowers.
20g extra Aus Cascade flowers thrown in for 10mins
1 sachet WB-06 fermenting at 20C

I used the 12 litres of 1.034 second runnings to mash in another beer:

17litres of IMC Ale malt (I'm using a bucket to measure grain these days) 
handful or two of crystal 
pinch of Carafa Special II, 

mashed in with the preserved wort and some extra hot water. 
Preboil gravity came to something stupid like 1.075 in a full keggle.

40IBUs with 15%AA Warrior 

From 25 mins or so, I constantly added a mix of flowers, Aus Tettnanger, NZ Hallertau (both pretty low AA) and 7.6%AA Aus Cascade flowers. The hopsock (no kettle false bottom hop porn shot, sadly) came out looking like a football!
Got 34Litres of 1.08+ wort. Diluted the first 17L cube to 19L with tap water and pitched 2x US-05. It's fermenting with the Weizenbock at 20C Depending how this tastes, I'll work out what to do with the second cube.


----------



## Linz (21/2/08)

Im on the slacker side side of brewing......

Just pitched- US05 to a HBW.com American draught..also SO4 to an ND pale ale(i think) and another SO4 to either a Stout/porter/pivo.. the last 2 were a gift from Franko and werent labelled..all made up to 20lt each

Also cleaned and sanitized 6x15lt cubes in readiness for the home brewery rebuild and production run


----------



## Wrenny (21/2/08)

therook said:


> Rooks Alt
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 17/2/08
> Style: Dusseldorf Altbier Brewer: Rook
> Batch Size: 27.00 L Assistant Brewer: Sammy boy
> ...







Hey Rook.

I was thinking of doing something very similar.

Where did you get Spalt with that high AA? The stuff I got from Ross was only 3.3%


Cheers,
Wrenny


----------



## Screwtop (21/2/08)

All done and dusted, in the freezer, waiting for the temp to drop to pitching temp.

Recipe: Dead Easy ESB
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.65 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 7.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 27.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 96.15 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (74.6 SRM) Grain 3.85 % 
55.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 27.8 IBU 
0.50 tbsp 5.2 PH Stabiliser (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.27 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
15 g Nottingham (Danstar) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion 66.7
Total Grain Weight: 5.20 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion 66.7
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Sacrification Add 16.00 L of water at 77.8 C 66.7 C 
20 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 20 min 77.0 C


----------



## Kai (21/2/08)

kook said:


> Well, this evening I had to do something pretty depressing. Poured an all-grain batch onto the front lawn.
> 
> I brewed an American Blonde (1.050 OG, 95% Pilsner, 2.5% Caraamber, 2.5% Carared, 25IBU Columbus) last Sunday. Pitched 15gm of "Brewcellar American Ale" (US-56) at about 9PM that night. Checked on Monday, no activity. Checked again Tuesday, still no activity. Left it another night and pitched a second 15gm pack on Wednesday night. Checked again tonight, and the gravity has not moved, there is no krausen, but there was one small (tiny) patch of greeny blue mould



That's no good. Did you rehydrate the yeast first? If so did it look ok?


----------



## kook (21/2/08)

Kai said:


> That's no good. Did you rehydrate the yeast first? If so did it look ok?



No rehydration with the first pack, just sprinkled on top. Second was rehydrated in 450ml water. It did "cascade" down like yeast normally does under rehydration, but it did look a bit darker than normal when stirring.

I've never had this issue with dried yeast before, it's always taken off quickly whether rehydrated or sprinkled.


----------



## kook (21/2/08)

Stuster said:


> It turned out ok. Could probably have done with more brett contribution. I might have left it in secondary too long. Still, I enjoyed it. I have a few left so I could drop you by a bottle some day.



Where'd you pick up anomalus? Did you ferment the porter entirely with brett, or add in secondary?

How long did your starter take to build up?


----------



## Kai (21/2/08)

kook said:


> No rehydration with the first pack, just sprinkled on top. Second was rehydrated in 450ml water. It did "cascade" down like yeast normally does under rehydration, but it did look a bit darker than normal when stirring.
> 
> I've never had this issue with dried yeast before, it's always taken off quickly whether rehydrated or sprinkled.



Yeah, I'd expect a viable yeast to take off with our without rehydration given that timeframe, I was more curious about exploring the old 'proofing' concept tied to rehydrating. Did it foam up? My rehydrated yeasts normally do that and I've always taken that as the indicator of viability.


----------



## kook (21/2/08)

Kai said:


> Yeah, I'd expect a viable yeast to take off with our without rehydration given that timeframe, I was more curious about exploring the old 'proofing' concept tied to rehydrating. Did it foam up? My rehydrated yeasts normally do that and I've always taken that as the indicator of viability.



I've always presumed that foaming up look was more about the yeast absorbing water and just creating a foamy look rather than the actual production of gas, but I have no idea at all about how dried yeast rehydrate themselves  It did look the same though, just darker than I'd normally seen.


----------



## ozpowell (21/2/08)

Doing this American Hefeweizen tomorrow:

All grain

51% Wheat Malt
44% Pale Malt
5% Acidulated Malt
Step infusion @ 67oC for 60min (2.5:1 grain to water) and 76oC mashout for 10 min

35g 4.6% Williamette pellets @ 90 min
12g 4.6% Williamette pellets @ 0 min
12g 9.4% Centennial pellets @ 0 min

Target OG 1052

1.5L starter Wyeast 1010 American Wheat ferment @ 18oC

Cheers,
Michael.


----------



## Stuster (21/2/08)

kook said:


> Where'd you pick up anomalus? Did you ferment the porter entirely with brett, or add in secondary?
> 
> How long did your starter take to build up?



Got the anomalus from neonmeate. Thanks, nm. Will drop you round a bottle or two for some expert tasting notes. :beerbang: 

Got a bottle from him which had a bit of a pellicle still in it. Just added it (had to use a knife :unsure: ) to 2 small batches (4L each) of robust porter in secondary. It sat on that for a few months, then bottled. It certainly had an impact, positive IMO, especially on the batch with a higher FG going to secondary. The brett had chewed up a few points on each batch, but more on the higher FG batch not surprisingly. Could have done with a bit more brett in it though. I've still got some of the bottles left, and was going to get it going in a starter and try another small batch with it. Of course, now it's a mixed culture with the original sacc. but hoping to get more brett character out of it that way next time. Have you made an all brett beer, kook?


----------



## kook (21/2/08)

Stuster said:


> Got the anomalus from neonmeate. Thanks, nm. Will drop you round a bottle or two for some expert tasting notes. :beerbang:
> 
> Got a bottle from him which had a bit of a pellicle still in it. Just added it (had to use a knife :unsure: ) to 2 small batches (4L each) of robust porter in secondary. It sat on that for a few months, then bottled. It certainly had an impact, positive IMO, especially on the batch with a higher FG going to secondary. The brett had chewed up a few points on each batch, but more on the higher FG batch not surprisingly. Could have done with a bit more brett in it though. I've still got some of the bottles left, and was going to get it going in a starter and try another small batch with it. Of course, now it's a mixed culture with the original sacc. but hoping to get more brett character out of it that way next time. Have you made an all brett beer, kook?



Ahh cool. I didn't think that WYeast produced it anymore for homebrewers, must of been a BBB special 

I haven't made an all brett beer yet, only used WYeast blends (Roselare, lambic) and added orval dregs to an amber ale. That turned out quite well, it's dry, yet still has some Saaz B hop flavour which seems to work well. My first batch with Roselare will be a year old in a few weeks. Tastes pretty good, though still not quite lactic enough for my tastes ;-) Going to add 2.5kg of belgian cherries to it in April if it tastes ready.

I've got a pack of WYeast brett lambicus which I'm going to split on the weekend. Will pitch about 40-50ml worth into a small starter and build it up over the next few weeks. Once it's ready I'll pitch it into a small (11-12L) batch of simple pale ale. That will hopefully build me up a nice slurry for a couple other all brett beers I have planned with it. I've heard mixed reports about how long it can take to propagate though, some people say days, some weeks. I guess I'll find out!


----------



## Kai (21/2/08)

kook said:


> I've always presumed that foaming up look was more about the yeast absorbing water and just creating a foamy look rather than the actual production of gas, but I have no idea at all about how dried yeast rehydrate themselves  It did look the same though, just darker than I'd normally seen.



Heh, that's funny. I'd always assumed the foaming was an indicator of vialbility and the cascading to the bottom was just a sign of taking on water.


----------



## Screwtop (21/2/08)

All ready for a 5.30am start in the morning, timer running for HLT and HERMS.

BeerSmith Recipe
Recipe: Screwys Magnum APA Ver 4.0
Style: American Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.65 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 5.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.70 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.7 Grain 77.08 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 20.83 % 
0.10 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 2.08 % 
17.00 gm Centennial [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 16.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Magnum [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.40 %] (20 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
0.50 tbsp 5.2 PH Stabiliser (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Cooking Salt (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US - 56) [Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion APA Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.80 kg
----------------------------
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Saccharification Rest Add 15.00 L of water at 78.7 C 66.7 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 20 min 77.0 C


----------



## randyrob (21/2/08)

i can see why you call it magnum apa screwwy, there sure is alot of magnum in there :icon_cheers: 

trying to stretch it out to 2009 eh?


----------



## bindi (22/2/08)

Insane beer  Inspired by Ross's efforts.

Called "Blow it out your Rum and Raisin" 
Specialty Beer 


5.07 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 84.92 % 
0.15 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 2.51 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 0.84 % 
0.04 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 0.67 % 
0.04 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 0.67 % 
15.00 gm Chinook [12.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 16.4 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [6.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 5.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (20 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 6.20 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Rum and Raisins 


If the Wyeast 1335 does not fire a Saison yeast will be thrown at it.

The smell is amazing.


----------



## therook (22/2/08)

Having a crack at a Dunkel Weizen tomorrow.

Dark Willie Wheat
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 24/02/2008 
Style: Dunkelweizen Brewer: Rook 
Batch Size: 26.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 33.03 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % 
Equipment: Brew Pot (12.5 gal) and Igloo Cooler (10 Gal) 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 53.1 % 
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 35.4 % 
0.30 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 5.3 % 
0.28 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (120.0 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.07 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1400.0 EBC) Grain 1.2 % 
50.00 gm Tettnang [3.00%] (60 min) Hops 14.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs Safbrew (Fermentis #WB-06) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.047 SG (1.044-1.056 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.009 SG (1.010-1.014 SG) 
Estimated Color: 30.5 EBC (27.6-45.3 EBC) 
Bitterness: 14.9 IBU (10.0-18.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.0 % (4.3-5.6 %) 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Mash Tun Weight: 15.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 5.65 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 26.69 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 73.4 C 67.0 C 90 min 




Rook


----------



## drsmurto (22/2/08)

Landord Mach 3 going down tomorrow. Mach 2 in the keg waiting for a free tap was the same recipe but with melanoidin instead of munich. Since our english ale malts are lacking compared to our pommy brethren i am trying to add some extra oomph. Munich was wessmith's suggestion. The colour will be out slightly (too light) but am going for flavour/aroma first and will deal with colour issues later.

I managed to grab a sample of wyeast 1469 from The Drunk Arab so am hoping this and some help for the MO might get me closer. Used it in the last batch so will be dumping this onto the yeast cake. The other suggestion was to try all vienna...... 

Recipe: TTL - with munich
Brewer: DrSmurto
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Special or Best Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.39 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 9.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 92.59 % 
0.30 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 7.41 % 
45.00 gm Fuggles [4.40 %] (60 min) Hops 25.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.70 %] (20 min) (AromaHops - 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (20 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs TTL (Wyeast #1469) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.05 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 10.13 L of water at 72.6 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.59 L of water at 98.4 C 78.0 C 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## devo (24/2/08)

I'm currently half way through a single malt, single hop brew using BB ale malt and NZ green bullet flowers.


----------



## hughman666 (24/2/08)

2 brews today. 10 mins into the first 90 minute boil.

recipes are:

western wheat

and an english pale ale:

2.6kg marris otter pale
2.4kg weyermann pils
100g crystal

20g fuggles @ 60
15g e.k. goldings @ 30
15g e.k. goldings @ 15
15g e.k. goldings @ 7

0.5 tab whirlfloc @ 20

mashed at 67c

wyeast 1272


----------



## Screwtop (24/2/08)

randyrob said:


> i can see why you call it magnum apa screwwy, there sure is alot of magnum in there :icon_cheers:
> 
> trying to stretch it out to 2009 eh?




:lol: Well spotted Rob, started life as 30g of magnum for bittering, then Browndogs 20 perle/10 magnum bittering hop profile, still too big for my liking and two brews down the track it's now 5 magnum and 17 centenial for bittering. Hops changed but not the name.


----------



## troydo (24/2/08)

experimental pseudo lager, 

5.5kg galaxy malt (mashed at 63)
30gm Northern brewer (60 mins)
35gm Saaz (10 min)
35gm Saaz (0 min)

us-05


I would have used all saaz but didn't have enough... just using leftovers

Edited for mash temp


----------



## goatherder (24/2/08)

I put down a Maibock today, first go at the style.

2/3 IMC Pils
1/3 Weyermann Munich I
steps at 53 and 68 to 1.070
Southern Cross pellets at 60min to 27 IBU
Big cold pitch of Wyeast 2001, my favourite.

Simple is good...


----------



## MVZOOM (24/2/08)

Put down the house ale today, however got a bit tardy with the measurement of the water into the kettle (BIAB).. 

3.5kg BB Ale
1kg Munich
.5kg Wheat

25g PoR @ 60Mins
25g Amarillo @ 20mins
20g Cascade @ 5mins

Ended up with 28L in the fermentor, at 1036... So a mid strength - and lots of it!

Cheers - Mike


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/2/08)

devo said:


> I'm currently half way through a single malt, single hop brew using BB ale malt and NZ green bullet flowers.



:icon_cheers: Please keep me informed? This has me fascinated.  

Warren -


----------



## SteveSA (25/2/08)

A couple of weeks ago, I finally found some time to dust off the mash tun and get around to my 100th brew

Hundred's Up IPA
Style: Imperial IPA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.50 L 
OG: 1.079
FG: 1.013
ABV: 8.6%
Color: 22.5 EBC
IBU: 100 IBU
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
29.73% BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.6 EBC)
29.73% JWM Traditional Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) 
29.73% Weyermann Light Munich (15.0 EBC) 
2.70% Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) 
2.70% Weyermann Caramunich II (123.9 EBC)
2.70% Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) 
2.70% Weyermann Pale Wheat (3.9 EBC) 

Target & Northern Brewer @ 60min to 65IBU 
Target, EKGoldings & Fuggles @ 30 min to 21IBU
10g each EKGoldings & Fuggles @ 20 min to 4IBU
10g each EKGoldings & Fuggles @ 15 min to 3IBU
10g each EKGoldings & Fuggles @ 10 min to 3IBU
15g each EKGoldings & Fuggles @ 5 min to 4IBU
30g EKGoldings (Dry Hop 14 days)

Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728) [Starter 2000 ml]

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out
----------------------------
Step Time Step Temp 
60 min 67.0 C 

Good times!


----------



## Steve (25/2/08)

Put down a simple wheat yesterday.

50/50 Golden Promise ale and Wheat.

Hallertau @ 60 and a sprinkle of saaz @ 15 to 18 IBUs

One frozen and thawed banana @ 10 (thanks Ross for the idea)

No chilled over night and added 1 sachet of WB06 this morning

Mashed at 65 for 60 mins.

OG 1044

Cheers
Steve


----------



## SteveSA (25/2/08)

And yesterday I found a spare few hours between replanting a dozen chilli plants and watching the cricket to concoct a bitter inspired by Ruddles and an APA that I'm trying to get redder more than golden.

I think it may need to be redefined as an American Brown though. It seems that the black malt is a tad darker than allowed for. I would have preferred to use roast barley instead but I don't have any on hand at the moment. Hard to believe if you saw my grain stocks.

Anyway, here they are for your reading pleasure...

*Puddles*
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.50 L 
OG: 1.047
Color: 31.3 EBC
IBU: 37.2 IBU
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
87.1% Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt (5.3 EBC)
4.9% TF Dark Crystal (300.0 EBC)
2.1% TF Black Malt (900.0 EBC)
5.9 % 0.2kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) added at end of boil

21.00g Target [10.00 %] (60 min) 29.2 IBU 
25.00g Bramling Cross [8.60 %] (15 min) 8.0 IBU 
20.00g Bramling Cross [8.60 %] (Aroma Hops 10mins) 

British Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1335) [Starter 1000ml]

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium/Full Body
----------------------------
Step Time Step Temp 
75 min 68.0 C 
10 min 76.0 C 

I'll post the APA tonight. I don't have the recipe with me right now...


----------



## mje1980 (26/2/08)

Next up, my fave, a bitter, which may be in danger of losing it's place to weizen.

82.9% Wey pils
2.8% Medium crystal
2.8% Caramunich 1
2.2% Brown
1.1% carafa 1
8.3% Cane sugar

50g Northdown FWH 
10g Northdown 60 min
25g Northdown 5 min

Whitbread ale yeast. 

1.041
32.8 IBU


----------



## razz (29/2/08)

Currently in the mashtun. 
Hopgoblin Strong Ale 
Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale) 


Type: All Grain
Date: 29/02/2008 
Batch Size: 42.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 42.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Munich Malt 1 (17.0 EBC) Grain 49.65 % 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 42.55 % 
0.45 kg Dark Crystal (250.0 EBC) Grain 6.38 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 1.42 % 
90.00 gm Fuggles [5.70 %] (60 min) Hops 30.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (plugs) (15 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (plugs) (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.043 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.09 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.69 % 
Bitterness: 36.1 IBU Calories: 449 cal/l 
Est Color: 29.0 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 7.05 kg 
Sparge Water: 27.91 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Step Add 21.15 L of water at 71.8 C 66.0 C 
15 min Step Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min 78.0 C 



This isn't the same recipe as the one on Beersmith but it fits with what is in my inventory, I kept the SG down as I'm trying to watch my figure. LOL


----------



## winkle (29/2/08)

A double batch of Warrens Mild, I've got a 40 litre keg to fill up  .
Windsor yeast seems to work well with this, the mob sure liked it on Saturday (mind you it was 40 C).


----------



## oldbugman (29/2/08)

Making a triple batch of kolsch. 3x~16L cubes for dilution into fermenter, and the left overs going to starters.

Using Aussie Tettnang from a 1kg plug of flowers.



Dortworthy Kolsch

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-C Light Hybrid Beer, Koelsch

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.050
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 2 Max Clr: 5 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.00
Anticipated OG: 1.061 Plato: 15.02
Anticipated SRM: 4.0
Anticipated IBU: 27.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 16.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 59.52 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.051 SG 12.72 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
85.0 10.20 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
10.0 1.20 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
5.0 0.60 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Tettnanger Whole 3.90 1.8 5 min.
100.00 g. Tettnanger Whole 3.90 22.1 60 min.
50.00 g. Tettnanger Whole 3.90 3.7 20 min.


----------



## Stuster (29/2/08)

Making some cubes for next year, Oldbugman.  

I knocked up a Freedom ale today. Finished studying, so time for brewing.   

Tried a step mash (for the second time). Easy to do. Have to wait and see if it makes any difference. The first batch I tried it with is dry hopping now. The two lots of NS - pellets for bittering with flowers for flavour and aroma (thanks Steve).

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 13.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Vienna Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 96.15 % 
0.13 kg Crystal malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.40 % 
0.08 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 1.44 % 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.90 %] (45 min) Hops 11.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Liberty [3.70 %] (20 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [13.00 %] (20 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Liberty [3.70 %] (15 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [13.00 %] (15 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Liberty [3.70 %] (10 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [13.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Liberty [3.70 %] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Liberty [3.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Liberty [3.70 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.20 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
15 min Protein Rest Add 7.79 L of water at 68.2 C 55.0 C 
45 min Saccrification Add 7.79 L of water at 83.8 C 66.5 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.59 L of water at 100.0 C 75.6 C


----------



## oldbugman (29/2/08)

Stuster said:


> Making some cubes for next year, Oldbugman.




2 for me, 1 for bernd, who is my assistant brewer tomorrow.


----------



## razz (29/2/08)

OldBugman said:


> Making a triple batch of kolsch. 3x~16L cubes for dilution into fermenter, and the left overs going to starters.
> 
> Using Aussie Tettnang from a 1kg plug of flowers.
> 
> ...


Are you going for the classic Koelsch yeasties for this delectable brew OB ? :chug:


----------



## Jye (29/2/08)

Stuster said:


> I knocked up a Freedom ale today. Finished studying, so time for brewing.



Nice one Stu :super: Ive been under external examination for the past couple of months and just kicking around home until I start work next week... feels great B)


----------



## oldbugman (29/2/08)

razz said:


> Are you going for the classic Koelsch yeasties for this delectable brew OB ? :chug:


Gunna try hunt down some wyeast for it.

Used to use the wlp029 back in my pre lager days during winter, to put out pseudo lagers, heard the wyeast is the better option


----------



## 0M39A (29/2/08)

Made up another lager today (using some yeast saved from the yeastcake of the previous one).

used a can of brewcraft munich lager i had laying about still, thought id give it a go (plus money is tight, only just started new job, dont get paid for another 2 weeks or so and im broke  )

can of brewcraft munich lager
1kg light dried malt
300g white sugar
30g saaz @ 20min
20g saaz @ whirlpool
23L

s-23 yeast @ 11C for 2 weeks, diacetly rest @ 20C for 2 days then into a cube to lager for 2 weeks.


----------



## goatherder (1/3/08)

Just mashed in a harvest ale. I picked 128g of home grown cluster hops yesterday.

79% IMC Ale
17% JW Munich
4% Medium Crystal

Single infusion at 67 to 1.048, 23l batch

NZ Goldings flowers at 60min to 18 IBU
128g wet home grown cluster by the handful from 15min to flameout

Wyeast 1469


----------



## DJR (1/3/08)

Saturday Night in Hobart - finally back in and doing a brew in the new setup (much the same as the old setup but with a different burner and new handy pail mash tun)

Just a simple Pale ale recipe

11EBC/26IBU/1.041SG @ 85% target

98% JW Pils
2% Wey Cara-aroma


60m 8g Magnum pellets 13%
5m 18g Amarillo pellets 9%
5m 10g Cascade AU pellets 5.5%
5m 10g Tomahawk pellets 14%
5m 10g Saaz pellets 3.3%
0m 10g Cascade AU pellets 5.5%

+ whirlfloc + 5g CaCl2

Will hit it up with a sachet of dry Chico in the morning after no chilling.

Smells great from the boil at the moment - good to be back brewing again!


----------



## mika (1/3/08)

Tomorrow will be the first brew for '08, taken long enough :angry:
I've added a control box since last brew, so hopefully that will make life a bit easier. Tonight is prep night, cleaning all the ball valves and a proper shakedown of the electrics. If it doesn't work, you shold be able to hear my cries of anguish.
Got a bit of a fetish for Golden Promise at the moment, so I've decide to give it a go in an APA, see if I can get a real malty background to it.

CALCINE TRAY APA
A ProMash Recipe Report
Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.46
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato:  11.94
Anticipated SRM: 7.0
Anticipated IBU: 42.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------
Evaporation Rate: 6.00 L Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 34.00 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.035 SG 8.88 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
77.4 5.00 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 3
20.1 1.30 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
2.5 0.16 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.00 20.5 60 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 7.6 30 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 7.9 20 min.
25.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 5.9 10 min.
25.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 0 min.

Yeast
-----
WYeast 1272 American Ale II

Comments welcome, haven't bought the grain yet.


----------



## Batz (1/3/08)

A double of Far Kin Ale


:icon_drunk: 

Batz


----------



## Weizguy (2/3/08)

This morning, I'm just at the point of heating my strike water for this little gem:

Leffe Blonde Clone from TDA (aka Fly-Blown Belgian)
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 02-03-08 
Style: Belgian Blond Ale Brewer: Sethule Esbian III 
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: Nil
Boil Volume: 30.48 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0+ % Equipment: Les - Plastic 50 litre Esky and 45 litre S/S kettle 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.20 kg Pale Malt, Ale (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 85.2 % 
0.49 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 6.7 % 
0.16 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 2.2 % 
0.11 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 1.5 % 
412 gm Styrian Goldings [5.50%] (60 min) Hops 19.9 IBU 
22 gm Saaz [3.50%] (15 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
0.32 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 4.4 % 
1 Pkgs Canadian/ Belgian (Wyeast Labs #W3864) [Starter 2000 ml] [Cultured] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.067 SG (1.062-1.075 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.008-1.016 SG)
Estimated Color: 12.7 EBC (7.9-11.8 EBC) 
Bitterness: 23.3 IBU (20.0-30.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 7.0 % (6.0-7.5 %)

Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge 
Mash Grain Weight: 6.96 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Sparge Water: 21.46 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 16 L of water at 759 C to give a mash temmp of 66.0 C. Hold for 90 min.

I'll need to bottle up some samples in PET bottles for shipping. One will be going to TDA.
I'll also be paying homage to TDA by performing a 90 minute mash, as it works for him. Linky

I have brewed once previously with this yeast (cultured from a commercial bottle) in a extract-based Belgian Pale. I didn't think it was a great beer (to my taste, at least), but the judges at the NSW State brew comp that year placed it 2nd in the Belgians , behind Best of Show (I have a trophy to show for it). I really, really enjoy the Unibroue beers and was happy to obtain the Canadian/Belgian yeast locally from an importer. If anyone else has used this yeast, please post here or shoot me a pm.

It's dirty shame that I polished off the last of the weizen in the keg last weekend, or I'd have a brekky Weissbier now. Prost!

Beerz
Les :beerbang:


----------



## kook (2/3/08)

About to dough in a very slightly modified Pliny The Elder clone in a little while. Differences are mainly due to grain availability and the fact I dont see the sense in using ~200g dry hops in a 23L batch. ~100g should be fine (I hope!). All up this uses pretty much 300g in the mash and boil on a 23L batch.

OG 1.074
64C Single Infusion
90 Min Boil
Rager Formula

85% Marris Otter Pale (UK)
6% Carapils (GER)
2% Caramunich II (GER)
7% Dextrose

1.95g/L Chinook Mash Hops
170 IBU Warrior @ 90
25 IBU Chinook @ 90
40 IBU Simcoe @ 45
25 IBU Colmbus @ 30
2.91g/L Centennial @ Flame Out
1.3g/L Simcoe @ Flame Out

Will also dry hop with 2.1g/L Columbus, 1.13g/L Centennial and 1.13g/L Simcoe. I've actually halved the dryhops from the original recipe, mainly due to the hop shortage. Seems wasteful as I'm not sure there will be much difference in doubling them. Going to pitch two packs of rehydrated US-05.

Original recipe can be seen here.


----------



## Duff (2/3/08)

Go the Pliny!!

Mashing a Brewers Gold Summer Ale. Receipe stolen mostly from the one Ross posted, but a slight change in malt. Anything you'd do differently Ross before I boil and add hops?

Cheers.


08-14 Brewers Gold Summer Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.00
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.07
Anticipated SRM: 5.4
Anticipated IBU: 36.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
66.7 6.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
22.2 2.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
11.1 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
45.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.20 23.1 60 min.
45.00 g. Brewer's Gold Pellet 7.70 10.8 15 min.
55.00 g. Brewer's Gold Pellet 7.70 2.2 2 min.


Yeast
-----

Fermentis US05 American Ale


----------



## Ross (2/3/08)

Duff said:


> Go the Pliny!!
> 
> Mashing a Brewers Gold Summer Ale. Receipe stolen mostly from the one Ross posted, but a slight change in malt. Anything you'd do differently Ross before I boil and add hops?



Duff,

The BG is a fairly aggressive hop & took a while to become really drinkable (drinking great now). I'd drop the IBU's to probably 30 if doing again as a thirst quencher...

cheers Ross


----------



## Duff (2/3/08)

And so it is. Final receipe.


08-14 Brewers Gold Summer Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 
Total Grain (kg): 9.00
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.07
Anticipated SRM: 5.4
Anticipated IBU: 31.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
66.7 6.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
22.2 2.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
11.1 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Amarillo  Pellet 8.20 20.6 60 min.
40.00 g. Brewer's Gold Pellet 7.70 9.6 15 min.
40.00 g. Brewer's Gold Pellet 7.70 1.6 2 min.


Yeast
-----

Fermentis US05 American Ale


----------



## kabooby (2/3/08)

Did a double batch today

40L of Tony's LCBA clone but replaced the saaz hops with Amarillo and 40L of Hefeweizen.

Single decoction on the hefe and a double infusion on the LCBA

Dont think I needed the rice hulls. Run off was great.

Started at 8:00 and all finished and cleaned up by 3:00. I love productive days  

Tried out my new false bottom and it worked a treat. 

Hefe
0.15 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 1.86 % 
5.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 68.32 % 
1.60 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 19.88 % 
0.80 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 9.94 % 
40.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 11.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Tettnang [4.30 %] (10 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 

LCBA
5.40 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 69.03 % 
1.50 kg Vienna Malt (Joe White) (12.0 EBC) Grain 19.17 % 
0.46 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 5.90 % 
0.46 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 5.90 % 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (45 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (45 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (20 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 10yr Anniversary Ale (White Labs #WLP010) [Cultured] Yeast-Ale


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/3/08)

Finally after not brewing since November 07, a brew day and a double at that.
Hefe Weizen
&
Pilsner

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bonj (2/3/08)

kabooby said:


> 40L of Tony's LCBA clone but replaced the saaz hops with Amarillo and 40L of Hefeweizen.



I'll be interested to know how that one goes. Tony's LCBA is a house beer at my place, usually with B Saaz and NZ Cascade (both flowers), but I've got an Amarillo and B Saaz version in the fermenter.


----------



## Steve (3/3/08)

Steve said:


> Put down a simple wheat yesterday.
> 
> 50/50 Golden Promise ale and Wheat.
> 
> ...



Kegged n gassed this one the weekend. The ole banana trick is excellent. Huge banana hit coming through (not overwhelming though). Thanks for the tip Ross. Not sure why I used pale instead of pilsner like my previous wheats but?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Doc (3/3/08)

Aidans Irish Red.
Wanted to do a Helles, but as it is an impromptu brewday I didn't have time to plan the recipe.

Doc


----------



## kabooby (3/3/08)

Bonj said:


> I'll be interested to know how that one goes. Tony's LCBA is a house beer at my place, usually with B Saaz and NZ Cascade (both flowers), but I've got an Amarillo and B Saaz version in the fermenter.



No worries Bonj

I am going to ferment the hefe first and that cant go in the fermenting freezer untill I have killed of the weavils in my Marris otter  

I will let you know though. 

Kabooby


----------



## glennheinzel (3/3/08)

AG number 2. Here is the recipe that took inspiration from Tony's LCPA recipe (minus a lot of late Chinook and I added in some CaraMunich instead of CaraPils) -

APA (AG2)
------------
2 kg Pale Malt
2 kg Pilsner Malt 
1.00 kg Munich I
0.35 kg Wheat Malt
0.10 kg CaraMunich 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent Pellets 
5.00 gm Chinook (60 min) 
30.00 gm Cascade (20 min) 
30.00 gm Cascade (10 min) 
10.00 gm Chinook (5 min) 
30 g Chinook (Dry hop - secondary)
30 g Cascade (Dry hop - secondary)

1 tsp Irish moss (Boil 15.0 min)


----------



## the_fuzz (3/3/08)

Steve said:


> Put down a simple wheat yesterday.
> 
> 50/50 Golden Promise ale and Wheat.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a winner, just got to go and buy some bananas


----------



## Steve (3/3/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> That sounds like a winner, just got to go and buy some bananas




go the pilsener instead of ale malt for esthetics Hahn. Its just not the right colour for a wheat with the ale malt  dont know what I was thinking!


----------



## roger mellie (3/3/08)

A week later than I had hoped

Work getting in the way of brewing .... Again

Already in the kettle so have passed the stuck sparge stage - yipeeeee

Dunno about a banana in the boil though - might chicken out there

Yeast will be WB-06 

And will be utilising the SPUNDING valve - will decant to the keg at 1.022 and set the pressure to <enter guesstimatory figure> 

Any ideas?

RM

*RoggenBeeeeeeeer*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 2/3/2008 
Style: Roggenbier (German Rye Beer) Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: Tom 
Boil Volume: 29.41 L Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.50 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (29.6 EBC) Grain 25.4 % 
1.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 25.4 % 
1.50 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 25.4 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 16.9 % 
0.17 kg Crystal Rye Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (157.6 EBC) Grain 2.9 % 
0.17 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.9 % 
0.06 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
24.00 gm B Saaz [6.70%] (50 min) Hops 16.1 IBU 
10.00 gm B Saaz [6.70%] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
1.00 items Banana (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Wheat WB-06 or the Craftbrewer Equivalent

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.057 SG (1.046-1.056 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.015 SG (1.010-1.014 SG) 
Estimated Color: 28.4 EBC (27.6-37.4 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 18.6 IBU (10.0-20.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 0.9 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.5 %


----------



## Steve (5/3/08)

Steve said:


> Kegged n gassed this one the weekend. The ole banana trick is excellent. Huge banana hit coming through (not overwhelming though). Thanks for the tip Ross. Not sure why I used pale instead of pilsner like my previous wheats but?
> Cheers
> Steve



Almost too embarrased to say this but I finished the keg after two pints when I got home from work last night. I nearly fell over. Only bloody kegged it on Saturday. Must have a leak in the keg. I did have a couple or three on Monday when off work crook. Bloody spewing... it was excellent.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Screwtop (5/3/08)

Double Brewday Friday. SNPA and a Northern Brown.

Style: Northern English Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.89 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 12.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
3.91 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 82.99 % 
0.30 kg Special Roast (Sub Brown Malt) (50.0 SRM)Grain 6.37 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 4.32 % 
0.20 kg Victory Malt (Sub Amber Malt) (25.0 SRM) Grain 4.25 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Pale) (266.5 SRM) Grain 2.07 % 
50.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
1.00 tbsp 5.2 PH Stabiliser (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.27 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
15 gm Nottingham (Danstar) rehydrated Yeast-Ale 

Mash:
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In - Sacc Rest Add 15 L of water at 78 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Step Heat to 77.0 C over 20 min 77.0 C 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.45 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 8.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:

3.87 kg Pale Malt (2 Row), Barrett Burston - GalaGrain 92.06 % 
0.33 kg Crystal (Joe White) (74.6 SRM) Grain 7.94 % 
14 gm Magnum [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 21.9 IBU 
14 gm Pearle [8.00 %] (30 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
23 gm Cascade [6.40 %] (10 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
45 gm Cascade [6.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2 Pkgs American Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US - 05) rehydrated Yeast-Ale 


Mash:
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In - Sacc Rest Add 13.00 L of water at 79.0 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Step Heat to 77.0 C over 20 min 77.0 C


----------



## Gerard_M (5/3/08)

Well today is the 1st time I have brewed at home in about 2 years! I have brewed everywhere else but at home, so it is a nice change. Yesterday I installed a new water filtration unit on the side of the garage, purchased 2 new fermentors & a couple of 20 litre no-chill cubes. It was strange only having to buy 2 cubes instead of 2000 of them! This afternoon was a test brew of a Pale Ale with a couple of generous additions Cascade late in the boil. Looks like I missed the target gravity so I ran it off into a cask & will use it for a yeast starter in a few weeks time. I adjusted the Barley Crusher & just mashed in batch # 2 for the day. Same recipe as this arvo's brew so interesting to see where we end up. Could be another 3 brews on between now & the weekend, although I am starting to run low on base malt & there are no Home-Brew shops near here :unsure: 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Duff (5/3/08)

G,

You're not selling wort kits now mate so the 'generous additions of Cascade late' don't cut it.

You missed your target gravity. Is there anything we could help with?

Love - D.


----------



## Gerard_M (5/3/08)

Duff said:


> G,
> 
> You're not selling wort kits now mate so the 'generous additions of Cascade late' don't cut it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the offer Duff but it looks like I am making some improvements as this batch is hitting all targets so far. I guess getting Kaitlyn to crush the grain wasn't such a smart move!
oh I gave the kettle a good clean out as this is it's first brew since you so kindly returned it. Where should I send all that carbonised hop crud that was jammed in the tap. Still a bit a bit of aroma to it, smells like fossilised Chinnook although the caustic could have thrown me a bit  
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## browndog (7/3/08)

Half way though the boil of a Nelson Sauvin Ale looking something like this

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Nelson Sauvin Ale II
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 11.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 88.24 % 
0.30 kg AA Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.88 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 5.88 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 29.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20 %] (10 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20 %] (5 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs US05 From Trub (Safale) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.10 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 13.31 L of water at 74.7 C 64.0 C 

I'm hoping the low mash temp and light crystal will bring our the flavour of the late addition NS.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/3/08)

Just finished a German pilsner and having an Imperial stout to sooth the aching back.

Recipe:
5.4 % Acidulated malt (Mash pH 5.23 spot on) H2O at start 6.9 pH.
5.0% Cara pils
89.6% Bohemian Pils

Mash:
55C for 10 min
65C for 45 mins 
72C for 25 min
76c mash out

Hops:
Perle 6.0 AA , 21 gms at 60 mins
Saaz 2.5 AA, 27 gms at 40 mins
Saaz 2.5 AA, 43 gms at 5 mins

OG 1045 (20 L) and IBU 26.
Last runnings 1010 at pH 5.75.

Just a small brew to build up the yeast for a 50 L run.
Ferment at 10 C.
Now to wait.
GB


----------



## Screwtop (7/3/08)

Almost finished a double brewday, see previous post. Brown Ale - all targets spot on, a tad over in gravity. The SNPA clone - ummm, a little low on efficiency all the way through, probably the 1.5 kg of old stale Powells grain. Thats what I get for using up bits. Found a part bag of Golden Promise in the shed that was full of moths and web. Should have cleaned up the bits sooner.

Boy would I like a beer, but have to shower and shop before cooking dinner for SWAMBO.


----------



## warra48 (7/3/08)

Put this one down last Wednesday. It's a bit of a jumble, but I'm trying to rationalise my stocks, and use up some bits and pieces of malts and hops. 

The sparge was slow as could be, and it took 1 hours to drain it, but it didn't get stuck. Possibly the Rye and Wheat might be responsible? Maybe I had the gap on my mill set too small at 1 millimetre? 

Still, Beersmith tells me I got 88% efficiency into the boiler. 

*Mill Pale Ale 21* 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain 
Date: 5/03/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Brewer: Robert 
Boil Size: 30.00 L Asst Brewer: Elsie 
Boil Time: 75 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 63.16 % 
0.50 kg Munich (15.0 EBC) Grain 10.53 % 
0.50 kg Rye (6.0 EBC) Grain 10.53 % 
0.25 kg Amber (100.0 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.26 % 
15 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
9 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (60 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
20 gm Horizon [9.30 %] (15 min) Hops 10.1 IBU 
20 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (2 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
5 gm Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
40 L Local Water Water 
1 Pkgs American Ale (CraftBrewer #also know as 1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile 

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Measured Original Gravity: 1.049 SG


----------



## Avit (7/3/08)

i plan on brewing a dunkel wiezen in the next week or so (a style which i have never done before)...

from a little bit of research, i came up with the following receipe, any thoughts would be apreciated

Wheat malt extract 3.2Kg
Carafa malt 110g
Caramunich malt 110g
Hallertauer hops (not sure of the schedule as yet)
WYeast 3068 

does anyone have an extract dunkel wiezen receipe they would kindly share?

avit


----------



## Weizguy (7/3/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> This morning, I'm just at the point of heating my strike water for this little gem:
> 
> Leffe Blonde Clone from TDA (aka Fly-Blown Belgian)
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 02-03-08
> ...


*edited to correct hop quantities and IBUs


----------



## Steve (8/3/08)

Having a bash at Trents brown porter (from the NSW Xmas Case) tomorrow. I cant believe I simple the recipe is for such a tasty beer.....

5.2 kg Golden Promise
350gms Chocolate malt

Northern Brewer to 25 IBUs @ 60

Nottingham Ale yeast.

Cheers
Steve

Edit.....n if yer lucky n this one goes well you'll be drinking it at the Xmas in July case.


----------



## Gerard_M (8/3/08)

Here we go again, 3 brews in a week is pretty good considering that lack of use all this gear has had to endure lately. Tonight we have another version of a Pale Ale with heaps of Cascade in the kettle late. Hopefully all cleaned up by 10.30pm as I have an early tee-time Sunday morning up the road. 2 rounds of golf in a week is also a bit of a record! Might get out for a few earl morning mid-week rounds this week.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## lefty2446 (8/3/08)

Just put in the fridge and cleaned up after brewing a Blond, fairly simple recipe. Hope it turns out nice.
38L in the kegs:
1kg JW trad ale
7kg galaxy pilsner
300g english crystal
infusion mash at 67C
2 packets S04

Wish I had some munich to go in it but oh well.

Probably not going to be anywhere near style but should be drinkable none the less. :icon_drunk: 

Adrian


----------



## yardy (8/3/08)

brewing my first crack at an Oktoberfest/Marzen tomorrow

2250 Munich 1
2000 Bo Pils
1250 Vienna
.750 Munich 2
.150 Acid Malt
.070 Carafa

Saaz & NB to 24 IBU
S-189 Swiss Lager

pretty malty i know, but it's a starting point :icon_cheers: 

cheers


----------



## yardy (8/3/08)

warra48 said:


> Put this one down last Wednesday. It's a bit of a jumble, but I'm trying to rationalise my stocks, and use up some bits and pieces of malts and hops.
> 
> The sparge was slow as could be, and it took 1 hours to drain it, but it didn't get stuck. Possibly the Rye and Wheat might be responsible? Maybe I had the gap on my mill set too small at 1 millimetre?
> 
> ...



looks nice Warra, that your first go with Rye ?

cheers


----------



## razz (9/3/08)

Doughed in at 7am. First time I've used Galena, so a single hop brew should show what it's made of.
Pils 
German Pilsner (Pils) 


Type: All Grain
Date: 9/03/2008 
Batch Size: 42.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 42.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 85.71 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 14.29 % 
20.00 gm Galena [12.20 %] (60 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
70.00 gm Galena [12.20 %] (10 min) Hops 17.4 IBU 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.047 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.48 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.69 % 
Bitterness: 31.2 IBU Calories: 438 cal/l 
Est Color: 5.9 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 7.00 kg 
Sparge Water: 28.01 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 21.00 L of water at 68.4 C 63.0 C 
15 min Step Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min 78.0 C 



Mash Notes: 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Kegged (Forced CO2) Volumes of CO2: 2.6 
Pressure/Weight: 89.2 KPA Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 4.0 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 4.0 C 

Notes

Doughed in and forgot to acidify water, made up Ph 5.2 and added to mash.


----------



## warra48 (9/3/08)

yardy said:


> looks nice Warra, that your first go with Rye ?
> 
> cheers



Yep yardy, inspired by your many brews with Rye.

cheers


----------



## Adric Hunter (9/3/08)

just bottled an Australianised IPA and are about to put down a James Squire Golden Ale clone


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (9/3/08)

Today's effort. Managed a Special Bitter yesterday as well to get the stocks up.

Kiwi Brown 

Type: All Grain
Date: 9/03/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 32.3 % 
1.95 kg Bairds Marris Otter (5.0 EBC) Grain 31.5 % 
1.45 kg JWM Export Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 23.4 % 
0.40 kg Bairds Dark Crystal -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 6.5 % 
0.30 kg TF Pale Chocolate Malt (500.4 EBC) Grain 4.8 % 
0.10 kg TF Amber Malt (100.5 EBC) Grain 1.6 % 
12.00 gm Southern Cross 07 [15.90%] (60 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
7.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (60 min) Hops 14.6 IBU 
30.00 gm NZ Styrian Goldings 07 [4.40%] (20 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
20.00 gm NZ Styrian Goldings 07 [4.40%] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG 
Bitterness: 43.8 IBU 
Est Color: 46.2 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## mikem108 (9/3/08)

Saturdays brew was a AIPA

5.8 Kg Ale malt
0.35Kg TF Pale Crystal
0.34Kg Weyermann Munich Type 1
0.125 Carared
0.115 Caramalt 40L

Horizon 9.3% 36 gms 60mins
Centenial 8.8% 28 gms 10 mins
Simcoe 11% 28 gms 5 mins
Amarillo 8.5% 14gms 0
Cascade 6.8% 14gm Plug 0
WLP001 3 gen harvested from last weeks APA
Pre Boil OG 13.6 Plato 
OG 15.9Plato
IBU 64 
For 23l in the fermenter 
Mash @ 65C for 1.5hrs
Ferment at 19C


----------



## warrenlw63 (10/3/08)

A CAP for the long weekend down here.  

Kamikaze Rice Lager

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

02-C Pilsner, Classic American Pilsner

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 7 Max Clr: 15 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.10
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.33
Anticipated EBC: 4.7
Anticipated IBU: 21.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 92 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 58.06 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.035 SG 8.86 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.9 5.60 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
21.1 1.50 kg. Flaked Rice 1.040 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Green Bullet Whole 13.60 18.1 60 min.
75.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Plug 2.80 3.8 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-189 SafLager German Lager


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Pilsen
Profile known for: Pale, Dry, Hoppy Lager

Calcium(Ca): 7.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 3.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 3.2 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 5.8 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 5.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 9.0 ppm

pH: 8.16


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 7.10
Total Water Qts: 11.25 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 10.65 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 20.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
protein rest 5 20 55 55 Infuse 64 10.65 1.50
sacc 5 60 65 65 Infuse 90 5.44 2.27


Total Water Qts: 17.00 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 16.09 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 20.83 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Warren -


----------



## bugwan (11/3/08)

Nice one Warren. I took the day off work today and planned two brews (first time brewing since wedding planning began back in July '07 <_< ) - but I got busy and only got the stout done. Happy enough though - the smell of that grist was enough to floor me!

Used Warren's Three Shades recipe and hit every temp, volume and gravity - like falling off a bike.

Will hopefully get my Steam beer down (planned for this afternoon...but, oh well) next weekend. Stocks are depleted to the point where I'm raiding the red wine collection...not healthy.
I also found 5 litres of unfermented porter I froze back in early 2007 as I didn't have fermenter space...! Wonder how that'll turn out? It's survived one house-move already, I might throw it some US56 and see what happens...


----------



## DJR (11/3/08)

Just a simple Pale ale recipe, again. I'm trying to get a bit of a house style going, while using what i have and trying for a bit of a floral/herby flavour from the Saphir and Saaz as well as citrus from Cascade and Tomahawk (i have quite a lot of Saaz, Saphir, Aussie cascade, Tomahawk and some B Saaz and magnum to use up)

5EBC/21IBU/1.041SG @ 85% target

86% JW Pils
13.2% Cane sugar
0.8% Wey Cara-aroma


60m 6g Tomahawk pellets 14%
5m 10g Cascade AU pellets 5.5%
5m 20g Saphir pellets 4.5%
5m 20g Saaz pellets 3.3%


+ whirlfloc + 2g CaCl2 + 2g CaSO4

Will get some reused US05 slurry from the last batch which came out a treat


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/3/08)

bugwan said:


> Nice one Warren. I took the day off work today and planned two brews (first time brewing since wedding planning began back in July '07 <_< ) - but I got busy and only got the stout done. Happy enough though - the smell of that grist was enough to floor me!
> 
> Used Warren's Three Shades recipe and hit every temp, volume and gravity - like falling off a bike.



Hey Dave... Good to see you're back on the bike.  

Yep, nothing beats getting a whiff of Brown Malt in the mash which also carries well over to the finished beer. I've got a batch of 3 Shades about to be kegged today. Looking forward to it.

Hope you enjoy the resultant beer. :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## therook (12/3/08)

bugwan said:


> Nice one Warren. I took the day off work today and planned two brews (first time brewing since wedding planning began back in July '07 <_< ) - but I got busy and only got the stout done. Happy enough though - the smell of that grist was enough to floor me!
> 
> Used Warren's Three Shades recipe and hit every temp, volume and gravity - like falling off a bike.
> 
> ...



Bugs,

You're going to love this stout

We need to catch up for a beer with devo at the Portland shortly

Rook


----------



## bugwan (13/3/08)

Just saw your posts gents - thanks very much - looking forward to this drop - Warren you're right, that Brown malt wafts nicely. Pitching tonight.

Rook - I'm up at the Portland for lunch most Fridays now...just kicking around on my own, although I've caught up with their brewer (Dave) a couple of times and chatted away. Always interesting to speak to the commercial lads. They've run out of Speculator again (shame they don't brew past 5%ABV) but the Highwayman "thrice-hopped" is pretty good quaffing. Let me know when you're up for a drop.

Back on topic now - the five litres of Porter I found in the freezer had actually been there since October 2006, so that's about 18 months frozen solid. There was a little bit of growth on the lid of the bucket, so I decided to boil it for 10 mins, just to be safe. I will pitch some S-O4 into it tonight and see what happens! 5 litres is too much to chuck out...plus it tasted great back in '06!


----------



## Mothballs (13/3/08)

I am brewing a chocolate porter today. Just about to mash in.

Choc Wheat Porter AG schedule
No Chill Batch # 186, 13-03-2008

Batch size- 40 Lt (into Fermenter 38lt)
Total Bitterness - 32 IBUS

2.5kg Aust Ale malt grain
3.0kg Vienna malt grain
1.0kg Dark Munich malt grain
0.6kg Flaked barley grain
0.5kg caramalt grain
0.5kg choc wheat malt grain 
0.4kg medium crystal malt grain 
0.1kg roast barley grain
(8.6kg total grain)

Bittering hops 41g Pride of Ringwood Flowers (9.6%AA) 
(60 min boil 25 IBU)

Flavour Hops 40g Willamette pellets (4.5 % AA) 
(15 min boil 7 IBU)

Aroma Hops 30g Willamette hop pellets (4.5 % AA) 
(0 min boil 0 IBU)

2x whirlfloc tablet
2x safale US05 ale yeast


----------



## Steve (13/3/08)

Mothballs said:


> I am brewing a chocolate porter today. Just about to mash in.
> 
> Choc Wheat Porter AG schedule
> No Chill Batch # 186, 13-03-2008
> ...



sounds like a beauty moth!

I took today and tomorrow off and am half way through the mash of an APA.

3kg BB Galaxy
2kg Golden Promise

17gms Nelson Sauvin (flowers) @ 60
10gms Amarillo (plugs) @ 30
10gms Cascade (plugs) @ 15 + 1 Whirlfloc
10gms Cascade (plugs) @ 0

1 teaspoon Gypsum in mash and sparge water.

Mashing at 66 degrees

1 x Nottingham ale yeast.


----------



## Duff (13/3/08)

Steve said:


> sounds like a beauty moth!
> 
> I took today and tomorrow off and am half way through the mash of an APA.
> 
> ...




Please tell. Where from?

:beerbang:


----------



## Steve (13/3/08)

Duff said:


> Please tell. Where from?
> 
> :beerbang:




'Brew Your Own At Home' brew shop here in Canberra  Why do you ask?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Duff (13/3/08)

Steve said:


> 'Brew Your Own At Home' brew shop here in Canberra  Why do you ask?
> Cheers
> Steve




Never seen them.


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/3/08)

Are they definitely plugs Steve? Good score if they are. :unsure: 

Your addition is 10g... Unless you busted one up I factor them in at around 15g per plug.

Warren -


----------



## Steve (13/3/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Are they definitely plugs Steve? Good score if they are. :unsure:
> 
> Your addition is 10g... Unless you busted one up I factor them in at around 15g per plug.
> 
> Warren -




definately plugs Warren - yeah had to bust them up.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/3/08)

Steve said:


> definately plugs Warren - yeah had to bust them up.
> Cheers
> Steve



Lucky bugger! You have it all up the nation's capital. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Steve (13/3/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Lucky bugger! You have it all up the nation's capital. B)
> 
> Warren -



Dunno about that? They could've built a beach into their plans! :lol:


----------



## Steve (13/3/08)

ere they are:





Cheers
Steve


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/3/08)

Steve said:


> ere they are:
> 
> View attachment 18126
> 
> ...



Oh stop it! That's just torture. B) 

Warren -


----------



## randyrob (13/3/08)

Steve said:


> ere they are:
> 
> View attachment 18126
> 
> ...



looks like some of the other retailers need to step up to th plate


----------



## Duff (13/3/08)

Steve said:


> ere they are:
> 
> View attachment 18126
> 
> ...



You take a bite out of the one on the right Steve? 

 

Brew Your Own's phones have just hit meltdown....


----------



## Steve (13/3/08)

Duff said:


> You take a bite out of the one on the right Steve?




yeah - sprinkled it on my cereal for breakfast  

Honestly though I didnt know they werent readily available?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## browndog (14/3/08)

Just got my 100th AG on the boil, it went into the kettle at 1.061, a bit higher than Brewsmith anticipated, I'll put it down to my thorough sparging technique  It is a big american red. Designed to be malty with a big clean hop finish, should be interesting to see how the late columbus marries with the cascade.

Recipe: 100th AG
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: American Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.077 SG
Estimated Color: 25.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 68.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 52.29 % 
2.00 kg AA Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 26.14 % 
1.25 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 16.34 % 
0.40 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 5.23 % 
40.00 gm Magnum [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 48.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.70 %] (10 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.70 %] (5 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (1 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US05 From Trub (Safale) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.65 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 19.97 L of water at 78.5 C 67.0 C 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## hughman666 (14/3/08)

just mashed in a kolsch:

4.5kg weyermann pils
0.5kg wyermann wheat

20g hallertau @ 60 mins
15g hersbrucker @ 10 mins
15g hersbrucker @ 0 mins (dry hop)

wyeast 2565 kolsch

mashed @ 65c


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/3/08)

randyrob said:


> looks like some of the other retailers need to step up to th plate


What do you want me to stop Vacuum packing?The label is nice but the packaging is all wrong.I use clear Oxygen barrier bags so you can see what you get.Nothing brown and crumbling hidden in no see bags as you find in some HBS. :icon_cheers: Most of that info on the label would be generic and not batch specific IMHO.
GB


----------



## goatherder (14/3/08)

I heard some Amarillo plugs came into the country last year at one stage. I remember talking to the brewer at the Wig & Pen about them - he had dry hopped one of his beers with them. I got the impression they were a special import or a trial or some such thing. They obviously didn't hit the usual channels.


----------



## kook (15/3/08)

Have two brews planned for tomorrow. The first is my interpretation of an abbey style single ale (ala Petit Orval, Westmalle Extra, Chimay Doree etc) fermented entirely with brettanomyces lambicus. Second is a berliner weisse using the current WYeast VSS strain, which is a combination of German ale yeast, lactobacillus and a strain of brettanomyces (possibly anomalus).


*Recipe: *100% Brett L. Abbey Single
*Style: *Belgian Specialty Ale
*Target OG: *1.043
*Yeast:* WY5526 Brettanomyces Lambicus
*Boil Time:* 90 mins

*Grist:*
100% Weyermann Pilsner

*Mash Schedule: *Single Infusion, 60 min at 66 degrees

*Hopping Schedule:*
20 IBU Northern Brewer (90 min)
1g / litre Styrian Goldings (1 min)


*Recipe:* Elsholz Elixer
*Style: * Berliner Weisse
*Target OG:* 1.030
*Yeast:* WY3191 Berliner Weisse Blend
*Boil Time:* 10 mins

*Grist:*
50% Barrett Burston Wheat Malt
47% Weyermann Pilsner
3% Weyermann Acidulated

*Mash Schedule: *Single Infusion, 60 min at 66 degrees

*Hopping Schedule:*
0.8g / L Hallertau Mittelfruh (in mash)


----------



## big d (15/3/08)

Temperature on the day looks good so plan on brewing a pale ale.Nothing special but will use some cascade flowers ive stashed away.Should keep the Gryphon off my back for awhile.  

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Pumpy (16/3/08)

This was done using the Craftbrewer Weizen yeast 
I posted it earlier and I enjoyed it being my first Weizen, Just reporting back on it .
despite being reminded by Tangent that it was a bit short on the wheat to be an official Weizen .
I must say I really enjoyed it though the Summer .
Weizens are Great beers to drink prior to drinking Malty beers as they 'reset your palette'and accentuate the Malty flavours .





Pumpy's Weizen 
Weizen/Weissbier 


Type: All Grain
Date: 4/01/2008 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Pumpy 
Boil Size: 50.78 L 
Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 40 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg JWM Wheat Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 48.35 % 
2.12 kg Vienna Malt (12.0 EBC) Grain 24.12 % 
2.12 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 24.12 % 
0.30 kg Weyermann Caramunich II (124.1 EBC) Grain 3.41 % 
110.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (30 min) Hops 11.4 IBU 
35.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (15 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.07 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 13.7 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 13.5 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Decoction Mash, Double Total Grain Weight: 8.79 kg 
Sparge Water: 23.91 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Decoction Mash, Double Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Protein Rest Add 36.68 L of water at 52.7 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccharification Decoct 11.84 L of mash and boil it 63.9 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 



Mash Notes: Used for some authentic German styles. Attempt to draw decoction from the thickest portion of the mash. Profiles vary. Some traditional German mashes use a long acid rest at 40 deg C. Also some sources recommend the decoction amount be given a 15 minute saccharification rest at 158 F (70 C) before boiling it. 
Carbonation and Storage


----------



## Doc (16/3/08)

Mashing an ESB right now.
Been a long time since I brewed and ESB, but there was impetus . Gives me time to have another crack at it too if this one isn't on the money.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Duff (16/3/08)

A Weizen up here mashing now. Gone back to the 3068 from the dried wheat yeast. At first I thought the dried version was pretty good, until I bought a few bottles of commercial weizens. No comparison to the liquid version.


08-09 Weizen

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 
Total Grain (kg): 8.25
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.34
Anticipated SRM: 3.5
Anticipated IBU: 16.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
51.5 4.25 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
45.5 3.75 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
3.0 0.25 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 5.00 16.0 60 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


----------



## Gerard_M (16/3/08)

Well with the weather being a bit hot I decided to brew today rather than play golf. This morning was a Porter, which will be used on a couple of guys that like to tell me how much they don't like darker beers. It was nice to brew something other than the pale ales that I have been running lately. Early this week I will do another Summer Ale type of thing, followed by another batch of Dirty Angel (strong dark ale) late in the week. If I find a fridge I will run a couple of lagers, but I was also looking forward to lower our electricity bill.
I think I will play golf on Monday morning now, sure beats sitting in traffic on Epping Road!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Kai (16/3/08)

Very cruisy brew day here today, first one in over a month. Decided to repeat my wa xmas case american cream ale with a few slight changes.



> Kai's CACA
> 
> OG 1.044
> 25 IBU
> ...


----------



## matti (20/3/08)

3 months almost to the day since last brew.  
Tomorrow morning when I wake I get stuck into following recipe. 
Just finished crushing the grain with my barley crusher and weighed the hops out.
I managed to keep a fair bit of husk intact by crushing at a steady but slow speed. 
My intention is to fly-sparge and no chill.
My starter began this morning and wont be ready until Monday-Tuesday


Swedes Saaz Pilsner

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines N/A
-------------------------------

Pilsner My way (Pils)

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.050
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 2 Max Clr: 5 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 29.90 Wort Size (L): 29.90
Total Grain (kg): 6.39
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.93
Anticipated SRM: 5.9
Anticipated IBU: 29.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 38.58 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.037 SG 9.33 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------



Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.1 4.99 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.039 2
15.7 1.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.008 4
3.1 0.20 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.001 74
3.1 0.20 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.000 2

Extract represented as S.G.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellets 3.75 10.3 60 min.
27.00 g. Saazer Pellets 5.20 14.3 60 min.
25.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellets 3.00 3.3 30 min.
25.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellets 3.00 1.5 10 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP830 German Lager


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Ingleburn
Profile known for: MY carbon filtered H2O

Calcium(Ca): 35.2 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 6.5 ppm
Sodium(Na): 13.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 10.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 4.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 25.4 ppm

pH: 8.04


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Multi Step

Grain kg: 6.39

Water L: 18.07 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.8 - Before Additional Infusions


Intermediate Rest Temp : 55 Time: 10
Saccharification Rest Temp : 64 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 78 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 77 Time: 60

woooshhhka


----------



## kabooby (20/3/08)

Nice one Matti

Should be nice and Sazzy

Kabooby


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/3/08)

Just finished the boil for another Weizen and started the mash for an Alt, and just to complicate matters I'm halfway through a batch of Camembert Cheese as well.

Andrew


----------



## yardy (21/3/08)

AndrewQLD said:


> Just finished the boil for another Weizen and started the mash for an Alt, and just to complicate matters I'm halfway through a batch of Camembert Cheese as well.
> 
> Andrew



certainly making up for lost time :beerbang:


----------



## AndrewQLD (21/3/08)

yardy said:


> certainly making up for lost time :beerbang:



You guy's will need something to drink on the brew day when you pick up your grains, and I need to empty my grain buckets for the fresh stock  

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## matti (21/3/08)

> Nice one Matti
> 
> Should be nice and Sazzy
> 
> Kabooby smile.gif



I forgot how busy brewing is without a proper rig.  

The Pils is cooling down ATM. hope she turns out good.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (21/3/08)

Easter Ale

4.5 Kg Ale amlt
200gm Malanoiden
200gm Wheat Malt

46gm Cascade 5%AA @ 60 mins
22gm Cascade @ 15 Mins

US 56 yeast


----------



## Tony (21/3/08)

Just chucked together (litterally deciced on it and recipe in 15 min) an Aussie Stout

It has been affectionatly named the "WIld Boar Ale"

One of my 4 yearolds was watching me stir the mash in the esky and said....... why are you making mud dad?..... the pigs will like that.

funny thing is we dont have a pig 

I added a bit of the Iron Bark smoked malt i made a couple of years ago. I chewed a few grains and it still tastes great and smokey. Im hoping for just a touch of complexity with the roast. It was very smokey malt and didnt take much to make a beer taste like a bushfire when i made it....... hopefully its mellowed

here is the recipe.



Australian Stout

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 26.00 Wort Size (L): 26.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.00
Anticipated OG: 1.062 Plato: 15.20
Anticipated EBC: 72.5
Anticipated IBU: 48.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
71.4 5.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
8.6 0.60 kg. TF Flaked Barley UK 1.034 0
8.6 0.60 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 145
7.1 0.50 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 550
1.4 0.10 kg. Iron Bark JW pilsner Tamworth 1.036 5
1.4 0.10 kg. TF Black Malt UK 1.033 1300
1.4 0.10 kg. JWM Roasted Wheat Australia 1.032 1300

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 10.20 46.7 45 min.
10.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 10.20 2.0 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1338 European Ale


----------



## Gerard_M (21/3/08)

Just mashed in our Lady Bay Lager. Found a fridge that I can use for a couple of weeks so I couldn't pass up the chance. This is our 1st test brew of this particular beer. I expect to have 4 empty kegs on Sunday arvo, so plenty more test brews to follow. 
Happy Easter
Gerard


----------



## Trough Lolly (21/3/08)

Nice one Gerard! I'll be doughing-in a schwarzbier on Sunday - gotta stock up on kegs of lager for the impending winter!

Cheers,
TL


----------



## Dave86 (21/3/08)

Just pitched some US-56 into a blonde ale I made for the old man yesterday (87% MO, 11% Wheat malt & 2% caramunich II, bittered with POR and a plug of EKG @ 5 minutes to 22 IBU) More interestingly, just put my Gallipoli Ale into a cube (figured this was a more appropriate name) Smelt almost like my wit when it was finished :blink: lemon zest and cinnamon :icon_drool2: Recipe here

Dave


----------



## bindi (21/3/08)

Just boiled and cubed this:

Style: Beer [style unknown]  

5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 93.11 % 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.90 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 23.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.90 %] (20 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [5.90 %] (15 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
0.50 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 6.89 % 



22L OG 1.063, not sure which yeast I will feed it to tomorrow.


----------



## beers (21/3/08)

Choc Oatmeal Stout

2kg JW Munich
2kg JW Vienna
500g Quick Oats
300g Cara Aroma
300g Carafa Special II
250g Bairds Pale Choc
200g Carafa Special I

45IBU from Sticklebract

& 150g of Roasted Cocoa Nibs in secondary


----------



## randyrob (21/3/08)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Dirty Celebration Ale
Brewer: Rob & Darryn
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 80.00 L 
Boil Size: 98.04 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 19.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 61.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
20.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 78.4 % 
4.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 15.7 % 
1.00 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 3.9 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 2.0 % 
120.00 gm Nugget [9.80%] (60 min) Hops 34.0 IBU 
60.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.80%] (15 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
60.00 gm Centennial [7.20%] (15 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
60.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
60.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.80%] (5 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
60.00 gm Centennial [7.20%] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
60.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
60.00 gm Amarillo Gold [9.80%] (0 min) Hops - 
60.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
60.00 gm Centennial [7.20%] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## devo (21/3/08)

I'm doing a simple AG lager to use up some excess POR and Czech saaz pellets i have stinking up the freezer.


----------



## Tony (21/3/08)

yeah get rid of those Saaz...... they do stink a bit.

The POR though..........mmmmmmmm will make a good beer. Just used a whole heap myself.

hehehe

cheers


----------



## Hutch (22/3/08)

Put down an APA today, trying out the BSaaz/Amarillo hopburst combo ...

21Ltrs
2.5 kg Marris Otter
1.75kg JW Export Pils
0.5kg Weyermann Munich I
170gm Weyermann Caramunich I
50gm Bairds Crystal
40gm Weyermann CaraAroma

10gm Amarillo (30min)
10gm B Saaz flowers (30min)
15gm Amarillo (20min)
15gm B Saaz flowers (20min)
20gm Amarillo (10min)
20gm B Saaz flowers (10min)
30gm Amarillo (0min)
45gm B Saaz flowers (0min)

OG 1.060
Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/3/08)

Time to dust off some Willamette Sparkling Ale. Loved this drop last time I made it.  

WSA

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-B Light Hybrid Beer, Blonde Ale

Min OG: 1.038 Max OG: 1.054
Min IBU: 15 Max IBU: 28
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 12 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.70
Anticipated OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.86
Anticipated EBC: 14.3
Anticipated IBU: 27.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 58.06 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.044 SG 10.85 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
92.0 8.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
2.3 0.20 kg. Weyermann CaraWheat Germany 1.037 160
5.7 0.50 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 10.00 24.8 60 min.
20.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.60 1.7 15 min.
20.00 g. Willamette Pellet 4.60 1.1 5 min.


Yeast
-----

Coopers Australian Ale


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: 
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 0.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 0.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 0.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 0.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 0.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 0.0 ppm

pH: 0.00


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: 

Total Grain kg: 8.20
Total Water Qts: 13.00 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 12.30 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 20.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
protein rest 5 20 55 55 Infuse 64 12.30 1.50
Sacc Rest 5 60 65 65 Infuse 90 6.29 2.27


Total Water Qts: 19.65 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 18.59 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 24.07 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Warren -


----------



## kook (22/3/08)

Got two planned for tomorrow, about to go crush the grain, treat the water for the bitter and weigh out the hops.

*Recipe: *Chiswick Bitter Clone
*Style: *Standard / Ordinary Bitter
*Target OG: *1.038
*Yeast:* WY1968 London Ale (18 degrees)
*Boil Time:* 60 mins

*Grist:*
95% Barrett Burston Ale
5% Bairds Medium Crystal

*Mash Schedule: *Single Infusion, 60 min at 67 degrees

*Hopping Schedule:*
24 IBU Target (60 mins)
0.37g/L Northdown (15 mins)
0.37g/L Challenger (15 mins)
2.2g/L Goldings (dry hops)



*Recipe:* Dark Funk
*Style: * Belgian Specialty Ale
*Target OG:* 1.045
*Yeast:* WY3191 Berliner Weisse Blend (18 degrees)
*Boil Time:* 10 mins

*Grist:*
79% Barrett Burston Wheat Malt
5% Weyermann Caramel Wheat
3% Weyermann Chocolate Wheat
13% Dark Belgian Candi Syrup

*Mash Schedule: *Single Infusion, 60 min at 66 degrees

*Hopping Schedule:*
1g / L Northern Brewer (in mash)


I'll probably throw a good handful of rice hulls in the second beer just to be safe.


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/3/08)

kook said:


> *Recipe:* Dark Funk
> *Style: * Belgian Specialty Ale
> *Target OG:* 1.045
> *Yeast:* WY3191 Berliner Weisse Blend (18 degrees)
> ...



Man that's a highly interesting looking beer. :beerbang: 

Hey Kook can you post back and let us know how it turns out? I'd really like to know. :icon_cheers: 

Warren -


----------



## brendanos (22/3/08)

That second one sounds awesome kook! Put me down for a sample when it's ready


----------



## Duff (22/3/08)

kook said:


> *Recipe:* Dark Funk
> *Style: * Belgian Specialty Ale
> *Target OG:* 1.045
> *Yeast:* WY3191 Berliner Weisse Blend (18 degrees)
> ...




And please tell where to buy candi syrup.

Cheers.


----------



## kook (22/3/08)

I bought it from Grain & Grain late last year. They don't have it on their website though, best to phone them up or drop them an email.

Otherwise B3 in the states 

I plan to ferment the beer out for a week, then rack to a cube and leave it for about 2-5 months. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it after that. I could add some cherries, raspberries or red grape must to some of it. I'm sure i'll work something out though.


----------



## randyrob (22/3/08)

randyrob said:


> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Dirty Celebration Ale
> Brewer: Rob & Darryn
> Asst Brewer:
> ...



Parti-Gyle from previous batch

American Amber

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.50
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.41
Anticipated EBC: 29.8
Anticipated IBU: 28.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
57.4 6.60 kg. 2nd Runnings out of MOAMT 1.038 5
11.3 1.30 kg. Flaked Corn (Maize) America 1.040 1
7.8 0.90 kg. TF Crystal Wheat UK 1.034 100
13.9 1.60 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
3.5 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 48
5.2 0.60 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 56
0.9 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special III Germany 1.035 1300

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Nugget Whole 9.80 20.5 60 min.
50.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.10 4.5 15 min.
50.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.40 3.9 15 min.
50.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.10 0.0 0 min.
50.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.40 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05


----------



## Doogiechap (24/3/08)

Just turned the flame off this:
Nuggety Summer Ale 40L Batch
Cryer Ale Malt 8.546 kg 95.0 %
German Wheat Malt 0.450 kg 5.0

Hops 
Variety Alpha Amount IBU Form When 
UK Progress 5.7 % 40 g 17.5 Pellet Hops 60 Min From End 
German Saphir 4.5 % 12 g 1.4 Pellet Hops 20 Min From End 
Bibra Lake Nugget :super: 13.0 % (well somewhere around 13%) 89 g 16.5 Loose Whole Hops 5 Min From End 
Mashed at 64, US05 will be tossed in tomorrow (oops, this) morning after a few hours in the ferment fridge.


----------



## bindi (24/3/08)

2nd mash over Easter, very simple.

5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 91.41 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 1.83 % 
28.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 28.8 IBU 
18.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [6.60 %] (15 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 6.76 % 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) 

You can't beat the smell of these hops in a boil.


----------



## glennheinzel (24/3/08)

AG #3 is a Boho Pils from "Brewing Classic Styles". 
(I'm still playing around with the brewing software to try and calibrate it to the recipe, but the following is close enough).

Size: 22 L
Efficiency: 70.0%

Original Gravity: 1.054 (1.044 - 1.056)
Terminal Gravity: 1.014 (1.013 - 1.017)
Color: 5.2 (3.5 - 6.0)
Alcohol: 5.35% (4.2% - 5.4%)
Bitterness: 43.63 (35.0 - 45.0)

Ingredients:
5.5 kg Bohemian Pilsner Malt
.38 kg Carapils/Carafoam
50 g Czech Saaz (3.2%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
60 g Czech Saaz (3.2%) - added during boil, boiled 30 min
30 g Czech Saaz (3.2%) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
30 g Czech Saaz (3.2%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min
1.0 tsp Irish Moss - added during boil, boiled 15 min
1 ea White Labs WLP802 Czech Budejovice Lager

Mash temp 67 deg C.


----------



## Weizguy (24/3/08)

G'day Kook,

I was gonna ask how long you were gonna boil that beast, but then I replied to your post and read it ... 10 minutes, Dopey!

Best of luck with that beer. I suppose that's the one you were asking about a suggestion for a style/ name in another thread?

Sounds very nice. Be aware that the lacto will run out of puff quite early due to the higher alcohol level cf. Berliner Weisse, but the Brett will run all the way to a dry tank. I wouldn't mind a sample either, but that's logistically very difficult, so I'll have to brew one myself (as I have that yeast blend in the fridge). Maybe I'll use the yeastcake after the next Berliner?

Beerz
Les


----------



## JasonY (24/3/08)

Kegging capacity is limited at the moment so I went for a brew I wouldn't mind bottling so just pitched the yeast on a Dubbel, something for me to age until next winter (xmas over here). Used some of the liquid Belgian candi sugar from B3 in it (tasted nice!). Hopefully it will be a nice warming ale for the festive season. Not sure if its true to style but I have brewed a few permutations on this one and they have all tasted great.

Challenge will be keeping it warm, the garage is still about 12degC these days 

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.8 0.20 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 250.59	236
84.7 6.00 kg. Great Western Ale America 317.42 4
9.6 0.68 kg. Belgian Candi Sugar (liq - da Belgium 258.95	158
2.8 0.20 kg. CaraMunich Malt Belgium 275.65	148

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form	Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Glacier Whole	4.80 26.5 60 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1214 Belgian Ale


----------



## kook (24/3/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Best of luck with that beer. I suppose that's the one you were asking about a suggestion for a style/ name in another thread?
> 
> Sounds very nice. Be aware that the lacto will run out of puff quite early due to the higher alcohol level cf. Berliner Weisse, but the Brett will run all the way to a dry tank. I wouldn't mind a sample either, but that's logistically very difficult, so I'll have to brew one myself (as I have that yeast blend in the fridge). Maybe I'll use the yeastcake after the next Berliner?



Yep, that's the one. I'm not terribly creative so "dark funk" is the best I came up with.

With both my berliner weisse and this beer I didn't aerate inline as I normally do. This should allow the lacto to take over for a little while as the sacchromyces builds up. I'm hoping that as this was a repitch too the lacto should be even stronger.


----------



## Pumpy (24/3/08)

Just mashed 40 litres od Pumpy's ESB cant wait to get it in the fermenter 


Pumpy


----------



## bindi (24/3/08)

3 rd mash for the Easter break using up some grains, just starting the boil, hope to get around 1.064 ish.
22L

4.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 84.21 % 
0.90 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 15.79 % 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 11.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60 %] (30 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60 %] (15 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager [ I am liking this yeast]  never was a lager fan before this yeast.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (24/3/08)

Made these today - volume wise it pushed my system to the limit

IBU Case Swap - Brave New World Porter

Batch Size (L): 36.00 Wort Size (L): 34.00
Total Grain (Kg): 9.25
Anticipated OG: 1.060
Anticipated SRM: 33.0
Anticipated IBU: 40.6

69.2 6.40 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.042 5
13.0 1.20 kg. Weyermann - Munich II (Dark) Germany 1.008 9
3.2 0.30 kg. Black Patent Malt Great Britain 1.001 525
3.2 0.30 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.002 475
8.1 0.75 kg. JW Crystal Australia 1.004 72
3.2 0.30 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.002 2

15.00 g. Pacific Gem Pellet 9.93 12.8 60 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 8.83 7.6 60 min.
14.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.40 14.9 60 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.50 3.8 25 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.50 1.6 5 min.

============================================================

NSW Case Swap - Almost Dark Ale

Batch Size (L): 42.00 Wort Size (L): 35.00
Total Grain (Kg): 9.72
Anticipated OG: 1.054
Anticipated SRM: 19.8
Anticipated IBU: 29.8

85.4 8.30 kg. Bairds - Maris Otter Pale Mal England 1.047 3
7.2 0.70 kg. JW Crystal Australia 1.004 72
4.3 0.42 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.002 2
3.1 0.30 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.002 475

15.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 5.5 60 min.
15.00 g. Green Bullet Pellet 11.00 12.0 60 min.
15.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 6.10 6.7 60 min.
15.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 6.10 2.7 25 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 2.9 25 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.00 0.0 Dry Hop


----------



## drsmurto (25/3/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Made these today - volume wise it pushed my system to the limit
> 
> IBU Case Swap - Brave New World Porter
> 
> ...



And to think i copped some criticism for suggesting the use of amarillo in a porter  

Looks damn tasty Cortez! 

And i am liking the look of your dark ale, have one pencilled in for my next brew.


----------



## Hutch (25/3/08)

bindi said:


> 3 rd mash for the Easter break using up some grains, just starting the boil, hope to get around 1.064 ish.
> 22L
> 
> 4.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 84.21 %
> ...


Hey bindi,

Interesting combination! Sort of an English Pale with a lager yeast. 
What temp are you fermenting at?


----------



## bindi (25/3/08)

Hutch said:


> Hey bindi,
> 
> Interesting combination! Sort of an English Pale with a lager yeast.
> What temp are you fermenting at?




Done it before [close enough] and it was great, pitching temp of 15c and then set to 10c [along side a lager going at 10c made on Friday].
Can't get enough of this S 189 yeast .


----------



## Hutch (25/3/08)

bindi said:


> Done it before [close enough] and it was great, pitching temp of 15c and then set to 10c [along side a lager going at 10c made on Friday].
> Can't get enough of this S 189 yeast .


I've only used it once, in German Pils, and bugger me it was drinking beatifully within weeks, and was as good or better than the few lagers I've so far made with different Wyeast varieties. I'd love to know what the Wyeast/Whitelabs equivalent is?...


----------



## Stuster (25/3/08)

Hutch said:


> I've only used it once, in German Pils, and bugger me it was drinking beatifully within weeks, and was as good or better than the few lagers I've so far made with different Wyeast varieties. I'd love to know what the Wyeast/Whitelabs equivalent is?...



I think it's supposed to be the same as the White Labs Zurich Lager yeast WLP885, both sourced from the Hurlimann brewery.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (25/3/08)

Put this down on Good Friday, based very loosley on 3 Ravens Dark.


Smoked Ale
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Volume: 30.33 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 % 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.72 kg JWM Export Pilsner (4 EBC) Grain 33.5 % 
1.72 kg Weyermann Vienna (8 EBC) Grain 33.5 % 
1.60 kg Weyermann Smoked (4 EBC) Grain 31.1 % 
0.10 kg Weyermann Carafa Special I (950 EBC) Grain 1.9 % 
12.00 gm Magnum [13.5%] (60 min) Hops 21.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer [2.5%] (15 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs European Ale (Wyeast Labs #1338) Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Estimated Color: 25 EBC 
Bitterness: 23.7 IBU 

C&B
TDA


----------



## crozdog (25/3/08)

randyrob said:


> 57.4 6.60 kg. 2nd Runnings out of MOAMT 1.038 5



RR, care to share details of your MOAMT?

crozdog


----------



## randyrob (25/3/08)

crozdog said:


> RR, care to share details of your MOAMT?
> 
> crozdog




Hey Mate,

it's not actually mine, a fellow ahb'er (ant) who is living in the states bought it over last time he was here for us to use, Darren (Ausdb) made up a really nice copper manifold for it








i think it's quoted as being 136 Quarts


Rob.


----------



## warrenlw63 (25/3/08)

randyrob said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> it's not actually mine, a fellow ahb'er (ant) who is living in the states bought it over last time he was here for us to use, Darren (Ausdb) made up a really nice copper manifold for it
> 
> ...



Gawd! Does it come with it's own pall-bearers? B) 

Warren -


----------



## randyrob (25/3/08)

we've been told brewers in the states are using them for 2 x 25kg bags in the mash, it held the 38kg of grain and water we threw in it no problems and made brewing a big batch quite easy

perhaps you're onto something warren, every brewers dream to be burried in a giant mash tun!


----------



## Gerard_M (26/3/08)

Well it is very grey outside, the wind is blowing & the rain is coming in sideways. This is the Warrnambool I was told about. Today is to be spent in the garage brewing pilot brews. I may even attempt a 45 litre batch of the Dirty Angel, although the mash tun may not be up to that much grain, so I may have to have a think about it. I guess we can do a double batch of the Pale Ale first, & follow it with the Dirty Angel. That should give me just on 75 litres for the day.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## crozdog (26/3/08)

randyrob said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> it's not actually mine, a fellow ahb'er (ant) who is living in the states bought it over last time he was here for us to use, Darren (Ausdb) made up a really nice copper manifold for it
> 
> ...



Thanks RR, nice unit.

It is not quite as big as the one I made for the ISB brew days, its a modified 200l drum B) . Pics are here, here, here , here and here

sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/3/08)

See if you can get your hands on BYO 150 Clone recipes - it has a heap of Americanised styles. 

My recipe was based in part on "New World Ported" listed in there. 

Cheers



DrSmurto said:


> And to think i copped some criticism for suggesting the use of amarillo in a porter
> 
> Looks damn tasty Cortez!
> 
> And i am liking the look of your dark ale, have one pencilled in for my next brew.


----------



## randyrob (26/3/08)

crozdog said:


> Thanks RR, nice unit.
> 
> It is not quite as big as the one I made for the ISB brew days, its a modified 200l drum B) . Pics are here, here, here , here and here
> 
> sorry for the thread hijack.



hehe looks great, what did u use for a manifold? and did it work as expected? 
i've got a 180L Steam jacketed kettle i'm looking at converting into a mash tun but thats still 20L short of yours 
ah well can't always have the biggest willy around


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/3/08)

randyrob said:


> perhaps you're onto something warren, every brewers dream to be burried in a giant mash tun!



Or cremated on a NASA?  

Warren -


----------



## crozdog (26/3/08)

randyrob said:


> hehe looks great, what did u use for a manifold? and did it work as expected?
> i've got a 180L Steam jacketed kettle i'm looking at converting into a mash tun but thats still 20L short of yours
> ah well can't always have the biggest willy around


Used 1' stainless braid (sourced from Earls Braided Hoses). there is a pic in post 21 here . It worked a treat - from memory we got over 80% efficiency. It held temp well too. To up the volumes more I really need a bigger kettle (500l would be good) :lol: cause the ussue at present is more logistics of having 3 kettles and the OH&S aspects of moving lots of hot water around. 

good luck with your steam jacketed tun project - how are you looking to maintain temp - pump hot water through the jacket?


----------



## randyrob (26/3/08)

crozdog said:


> good luck with your steam jacketed tun project - how are you looking to maintain temp - pump hot water through the jacket?



Hey Mate,

yeah thats pretty much the idea, prewarm it before use and then circulate some hot water through to maintain temps, 
i'd also like to add a motor to the top for stirring it to keep a consistent temp throughout.

here's a piccy of her:




it just needs a scrub, a manifold and i can at least give it a maiden voyage!


----------



## crozdog (26/3/08)

Good score RR. What are you using for a kettle?


----------



## randyrob (26/3/08)

crozdog said:


> Good score RR. What are you using for a kettle?



i've got a 98L Robinox and a 60L Kongs Special!


----------



## crozdog (26/3/08)

randyrob said:


> i've got a 98L Robinox and a 60L Kongs Special!


trust me - you'll need a bigger kettle to fully utilise the capacity of the new tun. My 180l pot could only handle half of the output (ie 2nd runnings) of the big brew day last year. we needed to use a 2 more kettles to deal with the 1st runnings.


----------



## Jye (28/3/08)

RDO today so I put down 2 brews, first up was a Premium American Lager  which is pretty much a yeast starter for an up coming Bo Pils and Munich Dunkel. Next was a Saison that I plan to secondary until next summer with the dregs of some Orval bottles. Both are happily sitting at their fermentation temp with yeast pitched  

*"Premium" Lager*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 28/03/2008 
Style: Premium American Lager Brewer: Jye
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 27.83 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Actual Efficiency: 79.4 %

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.60 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 75.0 % 
1.20 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 25.0 % 

35.00 gm Cluster [5.00%] (60 min) Hops 18.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Mt. Hood [4.20%] (5 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs S-189 - Swiss Lager Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.046-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.012 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 2.7 SRM (2.0-6.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 19.8 IBU (15.0-25.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.0 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.0 % (4.7-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 % 

Mash Profile Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Mash Tun Weight: 5.00 kg 
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.00 L of water at 71.1 C 66.0 C 90 min 


*Saison II*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 28/03/2008 
Style: Saison Brewer: Jye Smith 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 30.08 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Actual Efficiency: 79.4 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 70.3 % 
0.90 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 19.8 % 
0.45 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 9.9 % 

20.00 gm Magnum [13.10%] (60 min) Hops 29.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (10 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Saison I Ale (White Labs #WLP565) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.048-1.080 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG (1.010-1.016 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 8.4 SRM (5.0-12.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 32.5 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.5 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.6 % (5.0-8.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 6.4 % 

Mash Profile Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Mash Tun Weight: 5.00 kg 
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 11.37 L of water at 72.2 C 66.0 C 90 min


----------



## schooey (28/3/08)

Picked this up today to brew over the weekend if I get time;

I'm Thirsty Ale

Batch Size: 52.00 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 

7.00 kg Golden Promise Ale
2.00 kg Light Munich
1.00 kg CaraHell

40g POR flowers @ 90 min 9.6% AA
25g Amarillo pellets @ 15 min 8.6% AA
Whirlfloc @ 15 min

Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Estimated Color: 18 EBC 
Bitterness: 24.7 IBU


----------



## Chad (28/3/08)

Put down a Mark II gluten free beer today.


Recipe: 028 - Stingless Honey Blonde Ale
Brewer: Chad Smith
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: Extract
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.50 L 
Boil Size: 27.80 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 4.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.80 kg Liquid Sorghum Extract (Briess) (4.0 SRM) Extract 81.16 % 
15.00 gm Magnum [13.10 %] (60 min) Hops 23.6 IBU 
7.00 gm Saaz [2.50 %] (15 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
7.00 gm Saaz [2.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.75 tsp Table Salt (Boil 30.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.65 kg Honey (1.0 SRM) Sugar 18.84 % 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Notes:
------
Add the honey at boil flameout.
Pasturise 50gm honey and add when kegging.


----------



## Screwtop (28/3/08)

Chad said:


> Put down a Mark II gluten free beer today.



Hey Chad, where did you source the Liquid Sorghum Extract ? would love to make a beer for my Coeliac Daughter, looks the goods!

Screwy


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/3/08)

Jye said:


> *"Premium" Lager*
> 
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 28/03/2008
> Style: Premium American Lager Brewer: Jye
> ...



Jye that's alarmingly similar to the one I just kegged. Difference being I used Green Bullet for Bittering and Hersbrucker plugs for aroma... The heatwave down here pushed the S189 to 15 degrees over the course of the week (pitched @ 8 degrees). Mine came out alarmingly similar to an Oz Premium Lager like Hahn or Cascade.

I've worked out if S189 ferments a little warmish it pushes out trace amounts of "wet dog" that I associate with mega-lagers.

Other than that the grainbill of mine is dead identical to yours.

You'll definitely have a beer to give your non HB guests. 

Warren -


----------



## roger mellie (29/3/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> I've worked out if S189 ferments a little warmish it pushes out trace amounts of "wet dog" that I associate with mega-lagers.



Wet Dog!! - Chardonnay Beer - wait until I tell Tristram down the road - do you have anything that throws Latte Flavours??

Im doing a S-189 Pils over the weekend - will keep it at 12 based on that evidence.

RM


----------



## winkle (29/3/08)

Busy night, watching the Broncos kick arse and brewing 2 batches of special bitter and a tame version of Devos GB Ale.
23 litre batch.
5kg BB Ale malt
Green Bullet flower addditions-
16gm 60min
10gm 15min
10gm 5 min
10gm 0 min
pitching us-05 When the sun is up.
smells good ATM 

edit spelling


----------



## ausdb (29/3/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Gawd! Does it come with it's own pall-bearers? B)


Insert gratituos pic of MOAMLT http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&id=18267


randyrob said:


> we've been told brewers in the states are using them for 2 x 25kg bags in the mash, it held the 38kg of grain and water we threw in it no problems and made brewing a big batch quite easy
> perhaps you're onto something warren, every brewers dream to be burried in a giant mash tun!


Well my 8 year old nephew fits inside it quite easily, he can actually sit inside and then poke his head out of the quick access door in the lid! I did comment when we first were bequeathed it by Ant that it would be useful for storing a body in it so the next person who gets out of line at a brewday you have been warned h34r: theres plenty of room for a body as well as 38kg of spent grain and the wheels make it easy to move around as well so only one pall bearer is needed!
Not sure on the volume it is supposed to be 165 qt which is about 155litres but I have a sneaking suspicion that the volume includes the space of the raised lid, the manifold is about 5m worth of 1/2' copper slotted every 1/2" (only took about 40 minutes once I got going) and on its last outing we used a 4l hopback as a lauter grant and then pumped into our two kettles with a march pump. The grant worked a treat as we could recirc and then move hoses to kettles around without disturbing or run off. After a few minutes vorlaufen we had very clear runnings and as we were batch sparging managed to have the 1/2" valve on the MOAMLT fully open with no collapsed grain bed so Say YES to lauter grants, we are converted!!!


----------



## bconnery (29/3/08)

Putting down this one for sure.

Recipe: Brown ale bastardized from screwtop's recipe
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Northern English Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 34.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2700.00 gm Pale Malt - Perle (5.9 EBC) Grain 60.67 % 
1000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 22.47 % 
350.00 gm Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 7.87 % 
200.00 gm Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (150.0 EBC) Grain 4.49 % 
100.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 2.25 % 
100.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (689.Grain 2.25 % 
15.00 gm Green Bullet [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 21.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Northdown [6.90 %] (5 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
1.00 tbsp 5.2 PH Stabiliser (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Kopperfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Then, time permitting and stuff, maybe tone of these two...
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Brown Porter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Brown Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 47.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3800.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 85.88 % 
300.00 gm Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (150.0 EBC) Grain 6.78 % 
150.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.39 % 
125.00 gm Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 2.82 % 
50.00 gm Black Malt (Bairds) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 1.13 % 
15.00 gm Green Bullet [11.00 %] (45 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.40 %] (15 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Golden OrBs
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 22.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3400.00 gm Pale Malt - Perle (5.9 EBC) Grain 87.07 % 
250.00 gm Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.40 % 
100.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 2.56 % 
80.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (216.7 EBC) Grain 2.05 % 
75.00 gm Chocolate - Pale (700.0 EBC) Grain 1.92 % 
15.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm First Gold [7.70 %] (60 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (10 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
10.00 gm First Gold [7.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## bconnery (29/3/08)

Ended up doing the porter...

Recipe: Hey Porter, Bring me a Baby
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Brown Porter
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 49.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3800.00 gm Pale Malt - Perle (6.3 EBC) Grain 85.88 % 
250.00 gm Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (150.0 EBC) Grain 5.65 % 
200.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 4.52 % 
125.00 gm Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 2.82 % 
50.00 gm Black Malt (Bairds) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 1.13 % 
15.00 gm Green Bullet [11.00 %] (45 min) Hops 20.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.40 %] (15 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Tony (29/3/08)

Back to basic brewing...... and using up old stocks.

Was going to brew Pale ales with POR till i got it all right but a guy cant live on bread alone now can he 

Brewing a nice Wheaty with the Wyeast 3638 Bavarian Wheat culture i have in the fridge... (Thanks Les :super: ) Lots of Carahell and some caramunich 1 for character. 

ive done a few good beers now so confidence is building.



hefeweizen

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.80
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.95
Anticipated EBC: 13.1
Anticipated IBU: 15.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
23.4 3.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
58.6 7.50 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
7.8 1.00 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
3.9 0.50 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
6.3 0.80 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 15.0 40 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3638 Bavarian Wheat




Cheers


----------



## Weizguy (29/3/08)

Tony said:


> Back to basic brewing...... and using up old stocks.
> 
> Was going to brew Pale ales with POR till i got it all right but a guy cant live on bread alone now can he
> 
> ...


Tony, that sounds like a good recipe for that yeast. Do me a favour and taste the yeast culture before pitching. I don't wanna be involved with starting a new bug in your system.

Beerz
Les


----------



## roger mellie (30/3/08)

Woo Hoo 400 posts

Thought since the levels are low I would give this one a go

Nelson Centennial American Pilsener 

Type: All Grain
Date: 30/03/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Boil Size: 33.33 L Asst Brewer: Tom 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Keg Kettle 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 57.14 % 
1.50 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 28.57 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 9.52 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (60 min) (Mash Hop) Hops 6.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (50 min) Hops 21.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (10 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (10 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
10.35 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.97 % 
Bitterness: 42.0 IBU Calories: 472 cal/l 
Est Color: 7.9 EBC Color: Color 

Mash Temp - Single Infusion 65 Degrees C

Notes

Mash in with 16 Litres of 73 DegC water
Mash out with 9 Litres of 98 Deg C water
Sparge with 16 Litres of 85 Deg C Water
Total Water 41 Litres


----------



## Tony (30/3/08)

Let us know how it turns out Roger!

cheers


----------



## Doc (30/3/08)

Schwarzbier today for the NSW Xmas in July Case.
Smelt and looked divine.

Doc


----------



## roger mellie (30/3/08)

Tony said:


> Let us know how it turns out Roger!
> 
> cheers



She is in the Firmenter Tony - SG sample tastes gooooooooood - very Citrussy.


Will update in 2 weeks

RM


----------



## sqyre (30/3/08)

Doc said:


> Schwarzbier today for the NSW Xmas in July Case.
> Smelt and looked divine.
> 
> Doc



Team Sqyre brewed your Schwarzbier yesterday Doc... 
hopefully it will workout ok had a bit of a stuff up..
See Here

as you said it smelt and looked divine even with some missing bits...
Sqyre..


----------



## kabooby (30/3/08)

Did my Bock today for the NSW Xmas case and an ESB today. Crushed a lot finer this time to test out my new set up and she flowed like a dream, and my efficeincy was through the roof. 
Looks like we now have a dopplebock :icon_chickcheers: 

I cubed 25 litres of the bock and ran off 15 litres into the fermenter. Crash chilled the 15 litres and pitched the starter. The 25 litres can then go staight onto the yeast cake. This will also give me a comparison to the "chill" vs "no chill" saga

The ESB will be submitted into the ESB comp later this year

Dont have to brew for a while now, 4 full kegs and 120L in cubes 

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## brendanos (31/3/08)

kabooby said:


> Looks like we now have a dopplebock :icon_chickcheers:



Sounds like an eisbock trying to break free...?

Today I brewed 30L of berliner weiss (1.035) and pitched a slurry of the wyeast blend (thanks kook!), and am currently brewing 4L's of brown ale of comparable specs to fermement with what's left of the slurry.


----------



## kabooby (31/3/08)

brendanos said:


> Sounds like an eisbock trying to break free...?



You read my mind. I was laying awake last night thinking about doing an Eisbock. I have got 40l at the moment and need 21l for the NSW case swap. Its so tempting

Kabooby


----------



## jdsaint (31/3/08)

got 2 brewing Damalt-lager, aussie cascade pale ale
they are KK have not got the gear for all grain, but I use kits n extracts for now.
until I am taught all I need to know about ag, reading is only 50% of the process, with me and my old man making kk's, nobody we know makes ag.


----------



## matti (2/4/08)

Just finished.

Swedes Dark Ale
(No time for ag)

Extract 21L
1.5 amber LME
1.0kgs Dark DME
200g Crystal 140
100g brown sugar
100g cane sugar
25 litre boil down to 21.

Boil 90 minutes amber malt
25g Target 9%aa 60min
20g Fuggles 5.7%aa 40min
20g Golding 5.6%aa 20 min
15g Golding 2,5%aa flame out (Old stock)

teaspoon Carageenan GUM 15 minutes (wow works a treat M.A.L.E.'s)
3 Zinc tablets 10 minutes
Tablespoon Gypsum

Yeast Safale S-04

No chill.
Plan to ferment at 18 degrees.
rack to second with gelatine.

I haven't measure S.g. properly. Brix out of cube still hot reads 12.
If sg too high i'll dilute it to 1.047 with ibu around 39-42.
Time to catch some zzz from not sleeping since 1pm yesterday.

cherio MAtti


----------



## Hutch (2/4/08)

My latest keg-filler, based losely on Trough Lolly's Chock a Block Bock (partial mash):

1.7 kg Coopers European Lager kit
2.0 kg Weyermann Munich II
1.0 kg JW Exp. Pils
0.35 kg Weyermann Caramunich I
0.15 kg Weyermann CaraAroma
0.5 kg Light DME
OG - 1.068

17gm NZ Hallertau, 30min boil
Wyeast 2206 500ml slurry.

It's bubbling along nicely at 12deg, and early tasting shows minimal kit twang (I think the Coopers Euro and Bavarian lager kits are quite good in this respect). Minimal hop aroma in kit will suit a Bock, and it was an easy way to get a high OG beer down using a simple kitchen-stove mini-mash.

Hutch.


----------



## Screwtop (4/4/08)

Mashed in @ 5.30am

Not So Easy ESB
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain

Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.43 L
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 10.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 46.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 89.45 % 
0.18 kg Aromatic Malt (Sub Melanoiden) (26.0 SRM)Grain 3.22 % 
0.18 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 3.22 % 
0.13 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 2.33 % 
0.10 kg Special Roast (Sub Brown Malt) (50.0 SRM)Grain 1.79 % 
70.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 34.8 IBU 
35.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 10.5 IBU 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (1 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
15g Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Single Infusion Mash

60 min Sacrification Add 17.00 L of water at 78.8 C 66.7 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 15 min 77.0 C


----------



## Jye (4/4/08)

Someone has been listening to the Style Show hey Screwy B)


----------



## bindi (4/4/08)

This now fermenting, no chill from last weekend, step mash 52c 65c 72c.

Style: No idea, some type of Yanky thing with honey.  
Just using up some hops left in the freezer.

22L

4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 82.57 % 
0.15 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 2.75 % 
10.00 gm Chinook [12.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 12.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.7 IBU 
4.00 gm Cascade [6.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 2.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (30 min) Hops 14.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.00 %] (10 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Sugar, Raw (3.0 SRM) Sugar 9.17 % 
0.30 kg Honey (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.50 % 
1 Pkgs SafAle US-56 (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/4/08)

Jye said:


> Someone has been listening to the Style Show hey Screwy B)



Yeah I detected Bindi Screwy was going more "biscuity" :lol: 

Looks bloody the goods.

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop (4/4/08)

Jye said:


> Someone has been listening to the Style Show hey Screwy B)




More malty, biscuity, caramely, roasty, bready, toasty than normal Jye :lol:

Changed the bittering hops to Challenger at the last minute (bugger not being able to edit), same bittering alpha value though.

In a bit of an ESB funk of late Wassa


----------



## warrenlw63 (4/4/08)

Sorry Screwy

I'm up too early with a fuzzy brain. Was your ESB recipe I meant. Bindi goes more alcohol than biscuit. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Steve (4/4/08)

After doing a double batch last weekend im hooked. Thinking about doing a double batch of my KOBA (Kent Old Brown Ale). Here is my recipe for a 23 litre batch:

Kent Old Brown Ale 25 ish IBUs

4.7 kg Maris Otter
300 gm Caraaroma (350 EBC)
25 gm Roasted Malt

33 gm Cluster (60 min) Hop flowers (5.3% AA)
15 gm POR (30 min) Hop flowers home grown eek!
10 gm Fuggles (5 mins) Pellets (5% AA)

Whirlfloc @ 15 mins

Mashed at 68.5 degrees for 60 mins

1 x Nottingham Dry Yeast

Do I just double the grain bill for a double batch? I will be dropping the 5 min hop addition too.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (4/4/08)

Steve said:


> Do I just double the grain bill for a double batch? I will be dropping the 5 min hop addition too.



Yep, just double the grain bill. I find I usually get slightly higher efficiency with a double batch. Looks very good, Steve. I think it's a shame to use the homegrown at 30 minutes though. Why not chuck them in a bit later so you get a bit more flavour/aroma from them?


----------



## Steve (4/4/08)

Stuster said:


> Yep, just double the grain bill. I find I usually get slightly higher efficiency with a double batch. Looks very good, Steve. I think it's a shame to use the homegrown at 30 minutes though. Why not chuck them in a bit later so you get a bit more flavour/aroma from them?




cool - will chuck them in at 15 mins.
Cheers Stuster
Steve


----------



## mikem108 (4/4/08)

A clone of Dog Fish HEad Midas Touch- gonna try some of the "weird" beers this year


----------



## kook (4/4/08)

Got two planned for tomorrrow. First is a starter batch for a few lagers I have planned (the beer itself will go to the inlaws).

*Recipe: *Aussie Mid Lager
*Style: *Lite American Lager
*Target OG: *1.033
*Yeast:* WY2487 Hella Bock (10 degrees)
*Boil Time:* 60 mins

*Grist:*
89% Weyermann Pils
2% Bairds Med Crystal
9% White Sugar

*Mash Schedule: *Single Infusion, 60 min at 68 degrees

*Hopping Schedule:*
15 IBU Super Alpha (60 mins)



*Recipe:* Brett the Blonde
*Style: * Belgian Specialty Ale
*Target OG:* 1.062
*Yeast:* WY5526 Brettanomyces Lambicus (~ 20 degrees)
*Boil Time:* 60 mins

*Grist:*
65% Weyermann Pils
35% Barrett Burston Ale

*Mash Schedule: *Single Infusion, 60 min at 66 degrees

*Hopping Schedule:*
17 IBU Styrian Goldings (60 mins)


I've got a 2L stirred starter of Hella bock ready, and will have a huge pitch of brett slurry for the second brew. Hope this (cooler) weather continues in Perth as I'm going to do the Brett brew in a 100 can cooler with frozen milk bottles.


----------



## goatherder (4/4/08)

Jye said:


> Someone has been listening to the Style Show hey Screwy B)




But there's only 5% crystal in Screwtop's recipe...


----------



## Pumpy (4/4/08)

Made with 3 malts and German Spalt hops, Burragong Bock pours with a huge head; has a silky body, a perfumey, appetizing, malt character; suggestions of treacle toffee, and a resiny, hop balance. ("Beer", Michael Jackson , 1998) 

Going to make a Traditional Bock in memory of 'Screwtops' visit to Picton 'ow my head' 

Pumpy  



Pumpy's Bock 
Traditional Bock 


Type: All Grain
Date: 3/04/2008 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Pumpy

Boil Size: 47.96 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 40 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.67 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 72.22 % 
2.22 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 18.52 % 
0.44 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 3.70 % 
0.33 kg JWM Dark Crystal (220.6 EBC) Grain 2.78 % 
0.22 kg Weyermann Caraaroma (350.7 EBC) Grain 1.85 % 
0.11 kg TF Chocolate Malt (900.0 EBC) Grain 0.93 % 
68.24 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (60 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
34.12 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 15.1 IBU 
34.12 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.071 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.86 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 26.4 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 40.3 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 12.00 kg 
Sparge Water: 29.68 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 31.30 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C


----------



## goatherder (4/4/08)

Is there more than 3 malts in there Pumpy?


----------



## Screwtop (4/4/08)

Pumpy said:


> Made with 3 malts and German Spalt hops, Burragong Bock pours with a huge head; has a silky body, a perfumey, appetizing, malt character; suggestions of treacle toffee, and a resiny, hop balance. ("Beer", Michael Jackson , 1998)
> 
> Going to make a Traditional Bock in memory of 'Screwtops' visit to Picton 'ow my head'
> 
> ...



Hey Pump, mind if I copy it and make one here too, that was a memorable day thanks to you guys, top effort to welcome a fellow brewer. And a top beer as I recall.

Screwy


----------



## bugwan (5/4/08)

Big day today - two brews and a bottling done.

Decided to take the day off and brew up a California Common I had the grains for... All went very smoothly, so after packing everything away and lunch with Mrs Bugwan, decided to unpack everything and put down a decent APA. Awesome! Finally bottled my stout too - 41 stubbies worth, with the difference (about 8 litres) in a keg. I decided having bottles would make it last longer, but I forgot how much of a pain bottling is!

I was mashing the first brew (Calif. common) and realised my hop schedule read like a Euro ale - loads of noble hops etc. Weird, I must have mixed up recipes at some stage... A quick trip to G&G saw me back on track with some Northern Brewer.

Recipes as follows;

Style: *California Common Beer*

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.07 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 12.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 33.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 72.0 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 20.6 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 6.2 % 
0.06 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (508.0 SRMGrain 1.2 % 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60%] (60 min) Hops 21.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60%] (30 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60%] (5 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60%] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.86 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.68 L of water at 75.3 C 67.0 C 60 min

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Recipe: Devo's APA Hop Fantastic*
Style: American Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.84 L
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 12.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 48.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 74.1 % 
1.25 kg Munich Malt (Hoepfner) (9.0 SRM) Grain 18.5 % 
0.40 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 5.9 % 
0.10 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 1.5 % 
25.00 gm Chinook [12.10%] (60 min) Hops 34.8 IBU 
11.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (30 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
4.00 gm Target [12.00%] (40 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
12.40 gm Cascade [6.70%] (20 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
9.30 gm Cascade [6.70%] (0 min) Hops - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 17.59 L of water at 76.2 C 67 C 60 min 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Devo - the smell of this one coming together was magnificent. I scaled the recipe down and tweaked a bit around my hop inventory...if it tastes as good as it looked/smelled I'll be happy. The yeast cake from the stout looks too good to waste, so I'll dump this on top of that tomorrow. Saves scrounging around for a pack of US56/WY1056... Estimated OG came in a little over the style, but with all the dry hopping I'll be doing, I can't see it being a problem.

Hopefully some posts in the "What's in the Glass" thread in the not-too-distant future...

Cheers!


----------



## Chad (5/4/08)

Screwtop said:


> Hey Chad, where did you source the Liquid Sorghum Extract ?


Sorry, just noticed your post. I got it from Brewers Choice here in Brisbane. $40 for a 2.8kg tub.


----------



## Weizguy (5/4/08)

Bottled the 3-day Mild last night.

Brewin' up a competition today at Potters Brewery.

BTW: The public is welcome to attend!!!

Should be a great day.

I've fermented 4 (2 split batches) and bottled 5 beers in the last week.
Been a busy week, all right.
Got my yeast for the Wheat beer 2 days ago and there was no way that it would have been ready to bottle this morning.

If the comp's over today (judging etc), I'll make this one tomorrow...

Belgian GSA

St Arnold's brother
Brew Type: All Grain 
Style: Belgian Strong Golden Ale Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: n/a
Boil Volume: 29.17 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: Les - Plastic 50 litre Esky and 45 litre S/S kettle 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.93 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 36.6 % 
2.46 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 30.8 % 
1.46 kg Pilsner - Bohemian (Weyermann) (4.0 EBC) Grain 18.2 % 
0.15 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1.8 % 
50.00 gm Liberty [4.30%] (60 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
1.00 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 12.5 % 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.087 SG (1.065-1.080 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.022 SG (1.014-1.020 SG) 
Estimated Color: 8.6 EBC (7.9-11.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 18.1 IBU (25.0-35.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 8.5 % (7.0-9.0 %)

Sound OK?

I'll see a few of the AHB people there. It'll be superrrrrb.

Les out :super:


----------



## Pumpy (5/4/08)

goatherder said:


> Is there more than 3 malts in there Pumpy?




Mmmmm. Yep ,Goatherder ,I got a bit carried away trying to get the dark reddy colour.


Pumpy :huh:


----------



## Pumpy (5/4/08)

Screwtop said:


> Hey Pump, mind if I copy it and make one here too, that was a memorable day thanks to you guys, top effort to welcome a fellow brewer. And a top beer as I recall.
> 
> Screwy



I will let you know how it goes Screwy

Pumpy


----------



## kabooby (5/4/08)

I will also be interested to see how it goes Pumpy

Maybe we could compare Bocks  

Let me know if you want some WLP833

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## Juddy (5/4/08)

The grains have just hit the mash tun for my first go a a truely big beer!  

Its a cross between a Russian Imperial Stout and an Imperial Oatmeal Stout! Well thats what I reckon...

04-05-2008 Chunk's Russian Oatmeal Imperial Stout

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Saturday April 05, 2008
Head Brewer: Andrew Judd
Asst Brewer: Cooper, Bailey & Nelson
Recipe: Chunk's Russian Oatmeal Imperial Stout

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (Kg): 9.90
Anticipated OG: 1.103 Plato: 24.47
Anticipated EBC: 184.5
Anticipated IBU: 78.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.5 5.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 309.07 6
10.1 1.00 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 267.30 750
10.1 1.00 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 300.71 1400
10.1 1.00 kg. Generic DME - Dark Generic 367.54 39
9.1 0.90 kg. Flaked Oats America 275.65  4
6.1 0.60 kg. JWM Dark Munich Australia 325.77 25
4.0 0.40 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 309.07 70

Potential represented as IOB- HWE ( L / kg ).


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 8.80 52.2 60 min.
40.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 8.80 22.9 30 min.
20.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 8.80 3.0 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico

I am hoping to start cellaring a few big beers and with such a huge hit of roast grains, and a relatively high hop bitterness this one will probably be drinking well in a few years! :lol: 
Time to go stir the big black gooey mess thats in my mash tun.
Juddy


----------



## Doc (5/4/08)

Preparing for brewday tomorrow.
A *Gose*
Just been chewing on some of the Acidulated Malt. It is yummy :beerbang:

Doc


----------



## Steve (5/4/08)

Doing Docs wheat tomorrow with the new Danstar Munich yeast.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=473

No bananas in this one.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## kook (5/4/08)

kook said:


> *Recipe:* Brett the Blonde
> *Style: * Belgian Specialty Ale
> *Target OG:* 1.062
> *Yeast:* WY5526 Brettanomyces Lambicus (~ 20 degrees)
> ...



Ended up changing the hopping schedule on this as follows:

20 IBU Williamette (60 mins)
1g/L Styrian Goldings (10 mins)

Figured a it'd be better balanced out a bit more, plus some flavour hops wouldn't harm it either


----------



## Doc (6/4/08)

Sparging the Gose right now.
Thats right 6:44am and on to the sparge.
Anyone else remember that daylight savings finished last night, but forgot to change their alarm clock when they went to bed ? 
5am mash in :beerbang:

Doc


----------



## frogman (6/4/08)

Just put down my Wacky Nana Wheat beer for the July QLD case swap.
Smelt fantastic with the bananas on the boil.

Also put down a Blackrock Cider for the father out law.


----------



## devo (6/4/08)

Today I'm brewing a Weissbier and a variant of warrens 4 shades stout.


----------



## devo (6/4/08)

...well I butchered the weissbier due to the incorrectly adjusted false bottom of my new kettle. reVox was there to witness as the disaster unfolded.


----------



## reVoxAHB (6/4/08)

devo said:


> ...well I butchered the weissbier due to the incorrectly adjusted false bottom of my new kettle. reVox was there to witness as the disaster unfolded.



ah, the perils of new gear. you got through it... and a little hop leaf in the fermenter never hurt a thing ^_^ 

was a beaut meeting you today B) 

cheers, 
reVox


----------



## devo (6/4/08)

reVox said:


> was a beaut meeting you today B)
> 
> cheers,
> reVox



Likewise mate :super:


----------



## warrenlw63 (6/4/08)

Firstly details!

Secondly was too much beer involved? :lol: 

I trust the beer is still a goer all the same... BTW Devo your GB Ale rocks! :beer: 

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop (7/4/08)

Wednesday 5am this regular house brew. 


Inspectors Pocket Pale Ale

Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.26 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 5.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 33.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 86.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.35 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.7 Grain 77.08 % 
0.90 kg Pilsner Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 20.83 % 
0.09 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 2.08 % 
20.00 gm Centennial [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 20.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40 %] (20 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
15g American Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US - 56) [Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: 
75 min Mash In - Sacch Rest Add 14.01 L of water at 79.7 C 66 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 20 min 77.0 C


----------



## kabooby (7/4/08)

Hey Screwtop,

How do you find the JW Dark crystal? I was thinking of getting this next time instead of the regular crystal and just using less.

Kabooby


----------



## Screwtop (7/4/08)

kabooby said:


> Hey Screwtop,
> 
> How do you find the JW Dark crystal? I was thinking of getting this next time instead of the regular crystal and just using less.
> 
> Kabooby




Totally different flavour, try chewing some and then try chewing a lower SRM crystal. It's quite complex and fruity in comparison. I think it helps balance higher BU's,


----------



## Tony (7/4/08)

34.12 gm Saaz ...... Pumpy...... i would have used 34.16g to acheive ballance. It will only be good for tipping out.

WLP 833......... what an awsome yeast. I has some but it got infected like lots of other great yeasts i bought in the last few months.

Cant afford fresh liquids so cheap dried yeasts it is untill im confident infections are gone.

I just bottled my 1.106 Dobbelbock last night after being brewed in November last year. It sat in secondary for a few months till i got sick of it beimg in the way. I even fed it a bit of fresh US-05 as i didnt trust the yeast in the brew to carb. It was all black and dead looking.

cheers


----------



## kabooby (8/4/08)

Screwtop said:


> Totally different flavour, try chewing some and then try chewing a lower SRM crystal. It's quite complex and fruity in comparison. I think it helps balance higher BU's,



Thanks mate, I will give it a go


----------



## Gerard_M (8/4/08)

Just about to mash in another batch of Porter. I will be brewing a Stout later in the week that will be pitched on the slurry of the Porter. The rest of the day will be spent working on my 4 head counter pressure filler, & their won't be any pics posted of that anywhere!  
I might throw a couple of IPA type ales through, just to see how they go too.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Gerard_M (9/4/08)

Well another day, another brew. The postie arrived at lunch time with a nice selection of hops. (Big thanks to Kev & Janet @ Kirrawee Home Brew Shop, great service as always). This afternoon I am brewing yet another pale ale, which will be followed tomorrow by another version of the same beer. The hopping schedule is pretty much the same on these two, but the grain bill will change. Should be interesting drinking/research over the next few weeks. Another plus is that all the spent grain has our backyard looking great.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## roger mellie (9/4/08)

Doing an AG demo for a friend who wants to get into it - Was going to do a bitter as he is a Pom - but went and had a look in my hop fridge and GLARING at me was a packet of Simcoe a packet of Centennial and a packet of Amarillo.

Hopburst it is then :beerbang: 

RM


Chesney's APA 


Type: All Grain
Date: 8/04/2008 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Boil Size: 29.84 L Asst Brewer: Chesney 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Keggle 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 45.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Maris Otter (Crisp) (7.9 EBC) Grain 76.53 % 
0.60 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 10.20 % 
0.25 kg Caramel Wheat Malt (90.6 EBC) Grain 4.25 % 
0.25 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 4.25 % 
0.25 kg Crystal Light - 45L (Crisp) (88.7 EBC) Grain 4.25 % 
0.03 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 0.51 % 
45.00 gm American Hopburst [9.00 %] (20 min) Hops 19.3 IBU 
45.00 gm American Hopburst [9.00 %] (15 min) Hops 15.3 IBU 
45.00 gm American Hopburst [9.00 %] (10 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
45.00 gm American Hopburst [9.00 %] (5 min) Hops 9.6 IBU 
90.00 gm American Hopburst [9.00 %] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.066 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.55 % 
Bitterness: 55.7 IBU Calories: 424 cal/l 
Est Color: 27.5 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 5.88 kg 
Sparge Water: 18.09 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 98.0 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH


----------



## Adric Hunter (9/4/08)

My ANZUS Ale

1 can coopers Aussie ale
1kg Brew enhancer 2
500g light dry malt
250g Maltodextrin
20 grams cascade @ 15min
30 grams cascade @ 2min

ANZUS because it comes out a bit like an APA, the can is Aussie, and the hops are Kiwi. Simple, slack arse, tasty and its converting megaswillers by the truck load!


----------



## randyrob (9/4/08)

roger mellie said:


> 90.00 gm American Hopburst [9.00 %] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -



Noice Recipe! spread the AG Love!!

i'm guessing this addition is supposed to be a 0 min?

Rob.


----------



## roger mellie (9/4/08)

randyrob said:


> Noice Recipe! spread the AG Love!!
> 
> i'm guessing this addition is supposed to be a 0 min?
> 
> Rob.



Yep - Flame out.

Just turned kettle on - could be a late one - work getting in the way of brewing - again.

RM


----------



## roger mellie (10/4/08)

roger mellie said:


> Yep - Flame out.
> 
> Just turned kettle on - could be a late one - work getting in the way of brewing - again.
> 
> RM



Finished at midnight - Hit all my targets - gotta love the SG of 1.066 (my biggest beer yet) and 240 grams of hops - normally I use 90. I think that 2 hop socks would be better - was getting a bit clogged towards the end.

Fermenting heavily already.


RM


----------



## bindi (10/4/08)

Mashing this in the morning, just did the crush.

Style: let's call it an 'Oatmeal Stout' [of sorts]

22L 

4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 79.79 % 
0.49 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 8.69 % 
0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 5.32 % 
0.20 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 3.55 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 2.66 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 20.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60 %] (30 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60 %] (15 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale [this could change] <_< 

Ferment at 17c
I will post how it turns out.


----------



## Steve (10/4/08)

bindi said:


> Mashing this in the morning, just did the crush.
> 
> Style: let's call it an 'Oatmeal Stout' [of sorts]
> 
> ...



So you arent doing a 60 min addition as well as the FWH Bindi? What IBUs are you looking at? Reason im asking is im doing a brown on the weekend with NB and SG.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bindi (10/4/08)

Steve said:


> So you arent doing a 60 min addition as well as the FWH Bindi? What IBUs are you looking at? Reason im asking is im doing a brown on the weekend with NB and SG.
> Cheers
> Steve



Never do a 60min addition, only FWH all beers [well most] B) IBUs around 34 [Beersmith 33.7], NB pellets and SG flowers.
Bindi.


----------



## Steve (10/4/08)

bindi said:


> Never do a 60min addition, only FWH all beers [well most] B) IBUs around 34 [Beersmith 33.7], NB pellets and SG flowers.
> Bindi.



hmmm interrrresting - cheers


----------



## frogman (12/4/08)

How much trouble do you think I got into?


FROGMAN.....


----------



## Tony (12/4/08)

Just chucked in a German Pilsner...... cooling now at 6pm.

Smells great!

cheers



German Pils

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.90
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.88
Anticipated EBC: 7.5
Anticipated IBU: 37.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
96.3 10.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
2.8 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
0.9 0.10 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
200.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 35.9 45 min.
30.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 1.2 5 min.


Yeast
-----

swiss lager yeast


----------



## Zwickel (12/4/08)

Tony that looks great....a load of foin hops....yum

Im preparing a Pilsener too, will be brewed tomorrow/Sunday.

10,5 kg of Pilsener Malt (100%)

65 litres of wort at around 12P= ~1048 SG

Hops Im gonna choose the oldest one in my freezer, dunno yet wich one, but should be around 35 IBUs.

Recently I realized that Ive a load of very old hops in my freezer, should get used now.

Because my favorite composition is Magnum or Northern Brewer for bittering and Saazer for arome, Ive neglect my other stock of hops.
So it must be used now.

Will see how it turnes out.

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (12/4/08)

yeah lots or low alpha hops in 50 liters of beer...... makes for wonderful aromas in the garage!.

I did a 20 min proteir rest at 52 then mashed at 64 for a bit over an hour and the cooled wort in the kettle is crystal clear. I can see right to the bottom of the 70 liter kettle.

about to stick it in the fridge and pitch yeast.

cheers


----------



## Screwtop (12/4/08)

Zwickel said:


> Tony that looks great....a load of foin hops....yum
> 
> Im preparing a Pilsener too, will be brewed tomorrow/Sunday.
> 
> ...




Your Aussie accent is deafening Zwickel :lol:


----------



## Zwickel (12/4/08)

Screwtop said:


> Your Aussie accent is deafening Zwickel :lol:


hahaha.....my english Ive learned solely from this board, is there something wrong with it?


----------



## Screwtop (12/4/08)

Zwickel said:


> hahaha.....my english Ive learned solely from this board, is there something wrong with it?




Nah mate! It's noice, ezee ta undasteind :lol:


----------



## Tony (12/4/08)

can you say.... football, meat pies, kangaroos and holden cars!

I aggree with screwey............ zwickel, your oz accent it tops 

what a wonderful thing..... to see someone type with an aussie accent!

cheers


----------



## Zwickel (13/4/08)

Screwtop said:


> Nah mate! It's noice, ezee ta undasteind :lol:






Tony said:


> can you say.... football, meat pies, kangaroos and holden cars!
> 
> I aggree with screwey............ zwickel, your oz accent it tops
> 
> ...









btw. sorry for being off-topic


----------



## ausdb (13/4/08)

I just weighed out the grainbill below for tomorrows brew session, its a standard blonde ale /kolschy sort of thing and will be drunk on the Anzac day long weekend, there is only one problem. 
I am not sure how to hop it as I am going to give D saaz and Nelson Sauvin a try but I have never used them before. I have seen a 2:1 ratio of NS to D Saaz quoted as a good mix but I am not sure exactly how much to use to get a nice hop flavour and aroma (colonial style my fave) and somewhere between 20-25 IBU but without going over the top in approachability as it will be the beer for the masses. I have some NZ hallertauer and super alpha on hand for bittering and .was thinking of getting 10 IBU from a 60 min addition and the rest from the NS and D Saaz

Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.73
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.57
Anticipated EBC: 8.8
Anticipated IBU: 0.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
79.2 8.50 kg. Kirin Pilsener Australia 1.035 4
2.2 0.23 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.000 5
4.7 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
4.7 0.50 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
9.3 1.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Yeast
-----
US05

Mash Schedule: Single infusion at 65oC

Hops 
*Help Me Please!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Tony (13/4/08)

Forget the super alpha.

20g NS and 10g DS at 15 min
40g NS and 20g DS at flame out

Bitter with the pacific hallertau at 45 min to make up 24 IBU total with all the late hops in there.

and halve the acid malt addition. I find 100g in a pale beer works perfect. but that depends on how high your water pH is that your trying to drop. The rest of the malt bill looks tops. 

Thats what i would do anyway.

cheers


----------



## Tony (13/4/08)

I must be mad.

Im up at 5:30 AM, showered and dresses and mashing in on a Maibock. Going a decoction mash schedule and as its being brewed for a comp im going to have to keep the herbs and spices secret for a few months.

this will be my first mash paddle entry in a few years if it works out. It will also be my HAG case swap beer.

the only thing im putting in it that isnt from germany is the water 

cheers


----------



## Screwtop (13/4/08)

Tony said:


> I must be mad.
> 
> Im up at 5:30 AM, showered and dresses and mashing in on a Maibock. Going a decoction mash schedule and as its being brewed for a comp im going to have to keep the herbs and spices secret for a few months.
> 
> ...




Sounds great Tony, how about posting the recipe :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tony (13/4/08)

If it does OK i will post it in October  

But i can tell you it has pilsner malt in it


----------



## ausdb (13/4/08)

Tony said:


> Forget the super alpha.
> 
> 20g NS and 10g DS at 15 min
> 40g NS and 20g DS at flame out
> ...


Cheers Tony, 
No can do on getting the acid malt out its mixed in the bucket!

How many IBU do you figure on the flame out / off boil addition? This is where I have come unstuck in the past as I have counted them as 0 IBU's (promashh)and thrown a bucket load in yet the finished up way overbittered.


----------



## Tony (13/4/08)

i always count all my flame out 0 min addition as zero IBU.

put them in at 2 min from flame out and it will register a bit of bitterness if your worried.

I think it has a lot to do with how quick you chill it. once the temp drops under 80 or 90 deg you will stop adding any bitterness to the beer. I usually add my flame out addition when i crank up the chiller so as soon as they hit the wort its cooling down.

These NZ hops have a fantastic smooth nitterness anyway so i wouldnt worry too much

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (13/4/08)

Tony said:


> I must be mad.
> 
> Im up at 5:30 AM, showered and dresses and mashing in on a Maibock. Going a decoction mash schedule and as its being brewed for a comp im going to have to keep the herbs and spices secret for a few months.
> 
> ...


mad,...and flaming...
Oh I know...dresses, dresses, so many dresses to choose from. 



You may not need to keep the herbs secret as no-one else has the same brew rig and skill set (and experience) you have, so they can't exactly duplicate your beer. Just a thought!


----------



## Tony (13/4/08)

Im going to ignore you picking on my crap typing skills...... again 

All right.... all right...... here it is.

Maibock

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 46.00 Wort Size (L): 46.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.35
Anticipated OG: 1.068 Plato: 16.59
Anticipated EBC: 15.8
Anticipated IBU: ?
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
56.7 7.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
24.3 3.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
16.2 2.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
2.4 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
0.4 0.05 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

I cant give it all away 


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.18 Oz Irish Moss Fining 5 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-189 SafLager German Lager


----------



## roger mellie (13/4/08)

Aus - I have a little experience with these hops - add centennial and thats about all I use :super: 

This is a pils that I did - the one for the Xmas case. Used D Saaz and a smidge of Amarillo (which was a last minute 20 gm flameout addition).

I would make this again - and substitute the Amarillo with Nelson - maybe go 40 gms at flameout. From my experience late NS is better than early NS. D Saaz for bittering worked really well.

I would aim for 35 IBU's - this one was overbittered just slightly - I did whirlpool for 2o minutes.

Totally agree with Tony - use the Acid Malt sparingly.

As far as nice hop flavour and aroma - dont think you will struggle there - 

Just my 2c

Im sure it will be awesome.

RM

Summer Pils 
German Pilsner (Pils) 


Type: All Grain
Date: 30/01/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Boil Size: 33.33 L Asst Brewer: Tom 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Keg Kettle 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 84.91 % 
0.40 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 7.55 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.66 % 
0.10 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 1.89 % 
40 gms Bsaaz (Mash Hop) - 8 IBU's (only coz it was in the frigde unsealed)
22.50 gm D Saaz [6.70 %] (60 min) Hops 19.6 IBU 
22.50 gm D Saaz [6.70 %] (15 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
22.50 gm D Saaz [6.70 %] (5 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
22.50 gm D Saaz [6.70 %] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
20 gm Amarillo (I think) at flameout
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
12.15 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager


----------



## ausdb (13/4/08)

roger mellie said:


> Aus - I have a little experience with these hops - add centennial and thats about all I use :super:
> 
> This is a pils that I did - the one for the Xmas case. Used D Saaz and a smidge of Amarillo (which was a last minute 20 gm flameout addition).
> 
> ...


Cheers RM have a look through the Chrissy case post I finally drank your beer and really enjoyed it a few nights ago. 

I mus admit I have used that level of acid in every blonde ale / 'kolsch like I have made so just went with it.

I must admit I am scared sh!tless of the late additions tho! because if you remember my lost mojo blonde ale from the chrissy case it was WWAAAYYYYYY overbittered for what should have been sub 30 IBU's and my hopping schedule for a 30L batch is below.

Lost Mojo Blonde Ale
Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30 g. Hallertauer Pellet 4.50 14.5 60 min.
55 g. Czech Saaz Plug 3.30 6.0 20 min.
35.00 g. Hallertauer Pellet 4.50 5.8 20 min.
20 g. Czech Saaz Whole 3.30 0.0 0 min. (off boil)
25 g. Hallertauer Pellet 8.00 0.0 0 min. (off boil)
56.00 g. Czech Saaz Whole 3.30 0.0 0 min. (Hopback addition)​But I guess the off boil additions did steep for quite a while as the wort was run off through the hopback, I did throw them in before I whirlpooled then ran off through the plugs in the hopback.

The hopback will stay on the shelf for this brew!

And I will probably just bitter with the D Saaz as I still havent worked out which hop is which of the leftover Super Alpha and the NZ Hallertauer from the Great Iron Brewer Hops mixup of 2007


----------



## roger mellie (13/4/08)

ausdb said:


> Cheers RM have a look through the Chrissy case post I finally drank your beer and really enjoyed it a few nights ago.
> 
> I mus admit I have used that level of acid in every blonde ale / 'kolsch like I have made so just went with it.
> 
> ...



Dont know where the haze would have come from?? Never to mind.

Really interested in your final recipe Darren - I have had a couple of really good beers with the D Saaz - alll sorts of Stonefruits and Nectarine in particular. Make sure you share the recipe and the findings.

RM


----------



## winkle (15/4/08)

Just finished a double batch of weizen.
50% BB ale malt
50% BB Wheat
mashed at 65 c
got a effing stuck sparge on the second despite using rice gulls??  
will pitch the yeast (dry munich) tomorrow morning at sparrow fart.
crap is that the time


----------



## Tony (16/4/08)

I usually use 1 liter volume of rice gulls to each Kg of wheat malt in the grist....... works well.

I have a 2 liter jug i use for brewing so if i use 4kg of wheat malt, i put 2 full jugs in the grist.

how much did you use winkle?

cheers


----------



## winkle (16/4/08)

Not enough mate ie, four big mitts full in both. The first one snuck through - just, I think you've got it right and its not as if their expensive.


----------



## Dave86 (16/4/08)

Just put my ANZAC biscuit ale into the fridge to cool. Not sure wether to use US-56 or windsor in this one, mashed high (69) for the lack of crystal malts, as I wanted this one to be a bit sweet and I figure the amber and brown (and 80g of choc!) should probably dry it out a bit. Any suggestions for which of these yeasts to use?

Cheers and beers

Dave


----------



## therook (18/4/08)

Doing my first ordinary Bitter this weekend

English bitter
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 20/04/2008 
Style: English Ordinary Bitter Brewer: Rook 
Batch Size: 27.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 34.30 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Ale ( Barrett Burston ) (8.0 EBC) Grain 88.9 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Pale ( Bairds ) (100.0 EBC) Grain 5.6 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.6 % 
45.00 gm Fuggles [4.40%] (60 min) Hops 20.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (20 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.50 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
15.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.037 SG (1.030-1.038 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) 
Estimated Color: 13.3 EBC (11.8-27.6 EBC) 
Bitterness: 28.2 IBU (20.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.6 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 3.3 % (3.0-3.8 %) 

Mash in 65-66C

Rook


----------



## devo (18/4/08)

I'm thinking of doing either an IPA or an APA tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## Lukes (18/4/08)

> 15.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc



Look's a bit high Rook ?


----------



## therook (18/4/08)

Lukes said:


> Look's a bit high Rook ?




G'day Lukes,

I am on Tank water and Wes told me the amounts to add to Burtonise the water, but i'm prepared to listen to others

Rook


----------



## winkle (18/4/08)

Mixed results tonight'
Reds won
Broncos lost
brewed a

HIPA v 3.
Type: All Grain
Date: 22/03/07 
Batch Size: 19.00 L
Brewer: Winkle
Boil Size: 21.75 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 86.96 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 4.35 % 
0.25 kg Munich Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 4.35 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 4.35 % 
24.00 gm Sticklebract [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 36.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (30 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
12.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.066 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.019 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.13 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 58.1 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 8.3 SRM 

smells great


----------



## devo (18/4/08)

I've decided to do an IPA weighing in at 66 IBU's. Prepared my malt and the HLT is set to get strike temp over night so I can hit it first thing Satdee morning.


----------



## goatherder (18/4/08)

I'm due for a change after a run of malty type beers. Time for some hops.

LCPA Inspired Fibonacci XPA

23l batch

75% IMC Ale Malt
20% JW Munich
5% English Dark Crystal

Mash at 67 for 60min to 1.050

2 US Cascade plugs at 40min
2 US Cascade plugs at 25min
10g Chinook pellets at 15min
10g Chinook pellets at 10min
10g Chinook pellets at 5min
2 US Cascade plugs at 5min
Rest of the bag of Chinook pellets at flameout and maybe dry hops too
Should be somewhere between 40 and 50 IBUs

US-05 at 18 for a couple of weeks then drink it as soon as it's gassed.


----------



## Ross (18/4/08)

therook said:


> Doing my first ordinary Bitter this weekend
> 
> English bitter
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 20/04/2008
> ...



Rook,

i haven't found any need to burtonise an English bitter. Leave it for an IPA...otherwise the recipe looks nice.

cheers Ross


----------



## joecast (19/4/08)

after more than two months without brewing, its time...for another APA.


Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.40
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.25
Anticipated SRM: 5.7
Anticipated IBU: 37.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

% Amount Name 
----------------------------------------------
44.1 1.50 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) 
29.4 1.00 kg. Generic DME - Light
20.6 0.70 kg. Corn Sugar
5.9 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraamber

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
14.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.60 20.0 40 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 6.5 20 min.
20.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.60 7.5 10 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 3.2 5 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 0.0 Dry Hop
10.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.60 0.0 Dry Hop

american ale yeast. cant wait to start boiling the hops!! yum.


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/4/08)

Tomorrow's brew Sticklebract Bitter. I'll feed it to my Cooper's slurry. B) 

Sticklebract BA

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

08-B English Pale Ale, Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.048
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 41 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.24
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.29
Anticipated EBC: 30.8
Anticipated IBU: 28.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 52.94 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG 9.65 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.8 6.50 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
5.5 0.40 kg. Bairds Medium Crystal UK 1.034 160
1.4 0.10 kg. Bairds Amber UK  1.033 133
2.8 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 470
0.6 0.04 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special III Germany 1.035 1748

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Sticklebract Pellet 11.90 21.7 60 min.
20.00 g. Sticklebract Pellet 11.90 0.0 Dry Hop
15.00 g. Sticklebract Pellet 11.90 6.7 30 min.
30.00 g. Sticklebract Pellet 11.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

Coopers Sparkling Ale


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Burton On Trent
Profile known for: Strong Pale Ales

Calcium(Ca): 268.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 62.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 30.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 638.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 36.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 141.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: 

Total Grain kg: 7.24
Total Water Qts: 14.56 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 13.78 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 20.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Protein Rest 5 20 52 52 Infuse 58 13.78 1.90
Sacc 5 60 65 65 Infuse 90 8.96 3.14


Total Water Qts: 24.03 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 22.74 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 27.57 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Warren -


----------



## Jye (19/4/08)

goatherder said:


> I'm due for a change after a run of malty type beers. Time for some hops.
> 
> LCPA Inspired Fibonacci XPA
> 
> ...



WHAT... no Fibonacci hop additions  

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.40 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 100.0 % 

10.00 gm Liberty, Mt Hood, Williamette [4.50%] (30 min) Hops 3.9 IBU
10.00 gm Liberty, Mt Hood, Williamette [4.50%] (25 min) Hops 3.5 IBU
20.00 gm Liberty, Mt Hood, Williamette [4.50%] (20 min) Hops 6.1 IBU
30.00 gm Liberty, Mt Hood, Williamette [4.50%] (15 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
50.00 gm Liberty, Mt Hood, Williamette [4.50%] (10 min) Hops 9.2 IBU
80.00 gm Liberty, Mt Hood, Williamette [4.50%] (5 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
130.00 gm Liberty, Mt Hood, Williamette [4.50%] (10 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -


----------



## Jye (19/4/08)

Bo Pils this morning which will go onto the American lager yeast cake.

*Pilsner*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 19/04/2008 
Style: Bohemian Pilsner Brewer: Jye 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 27.83 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Actual Efficiency: 16.0 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.60 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 100.0 % 

10.00 gm Magnum [14.00%] (60 min) Hops 15.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [4.70%] (40 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [4.70%] (20 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs S-189 - Swiss Lager Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.044-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.013-1.017 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 2.8 SRM (3.5-6.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 40.3 IBU (35.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.4 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.0 % (4.2-5.4 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## hotboost (19/4/08)

Im half way thur primary of ALCHOLIC ginger beer - morgans. Using kit and 1kg of sugar . made to 19.5 litres.
Has anyone else done this kit? Would they change anything or add


----------



## Weizguy (20/4/08)

As foreshadowed in another thread, this appears to my most brewed Winter beer, so it's time for another-ee.

Just about to dough in. Remember: if you don't like it, you're not worthy
*
Arrogant Bastard clone-y*
Brew Type: All Grain
Date: 20-04-08 
Style: Old Ale (apparently it's a stock ale)
Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 24.00 L Assistant Brewer: n/a
Boil Volume: 29.03 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: Les - Plastic 50 litre Esky and brand newish 80 litre S/S kettle (with tap!)
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 43.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.03 kg Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 90.9 % 
0.70 kg Crystal, Dark (Hugh Baird) (300.0 EBC) Grain 9.1 % 
40.00 gm Chinook [12.00%] (60 min) Hops 42.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [12.00%] (30 min) Hops 16.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [12.00%] (5 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [12.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
2 litres American Ale (YeastLabs A01)

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.071 SG (1.060-1.100 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.017 SG (1.015-1.025 SG) 
Estimated Colour: 37.6 EBC (19.7-49.3 EBC) 
Bitterness: 63.3 IBU (30.0-65.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 7.0 %
Actual Calories: 675 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge Mash Tun Weight: 4.00 kg 

Mash In Add 21.00 L of water at 73.8 C to achieve 66.0 C for 75 min 

Carbonation Type: Dextrose Carbonation Volumes: 2.0 (1.8-2.5 vols) 
Estimated Priming Weight: 97.4 gm 

Notes
Drink it young to test your mettle.
Brewed 20/4 (Hitler's Birthday - and wasn't he the most Arrogant Bastard ever?)


----------



## Dave86 (20/4/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> As foreshadowed in another thread, this appears to my most brewed Winter beer, so it's time for another-ee.
> 
> Just about to dough in. Remember: if you don't like it, you're not worthy
> *
> ...



This reminds me of a pint I had last night with all those chinook hops. I was worried with all the chinook when I first brewed it, but it is a lovely drop, bursting with hop aroma from the second you crack the bottle open to the very last drop, had to wrest my pint back from one of my mates who does a few K&Ks, he wanted to know if he could make it from a kit  Looks tasty, is it wrong to be craving an 8.3% beer at nine in the morning?


----------



## Weizguy (20/4/08)

8.3% is not wrong, unless it's a bad (or maybe still green) beer.

For mine, I'd be happy to drink a Weizenbock of that alco level that early...but it's too late now, as it's nearly APA o'clock.

Your mate could make it (your beer) from a kit (or extract, at least), but it would actually be a little different.


----------



## Adamt (20/4/08)

I've been mash brewing now for nearly 2 years and I just realised I've never brewed an APA!! (shock horror!) So this evening or tomorrow im putting this down...

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.1 % 
0.25 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
0.25 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
0.05 kg Pale Chocolate (500.0 EBC) Grain 0.9 % 
30.00 gm B Saaz [7.00%] (60 min) Hops 21.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.50%] (15 min) Hops 9.6 IBU 
15.00 gm B Saaz [7.00%] (15 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.50%] (1 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
15.00 gm B Saaz [7.00%] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.053 SG (1.045-1.060 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) 
Estimated Color: 17.9 EBC (9.9-27.6 EBC)
Bitterness: 38.0 IBU (30.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.9 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.2 % (4.5-6.0 %)


----------



## Ross (20/4/08)

Adamt said:


> I've been mash brewing now for nearly 2 years and I just realised I've never brewed an APA!! (shock horror!) So this evening or tomorrow im putting this down...
> 
> Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.1 %
> ...



....& you still wont have... that's a NZPA  looks nice though  

cheers Ross


----------



## Tony (20/4/08)

Knocked up a robust porter tonight. Only a small 27 liter batch.

I brewed it old schook in my esky. I really enjoyed using the old equipment again. A lot less work to clean up but i wouldnt want to make 50 liters in it. The rig is better for bulk production.

Going to get this set up up and running for specialty beers and experiments. All i need is a chiller so i dont have to no chill.

Saving for a plate chiller now !

The smell of Challenger hops is fantastic as it runs to the cube. Really compliments the chocolate roast aromas in the air.

About to pitch the TTLB 1469 yeast into a No chill stout and will dump this on the yeast cake.

cheers

Recipe:



Robust Porter1

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 27.00 Wort Size (L): 27.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.90
Anticipated OG: 1.062 Plato: 15.24
Anticipated EBC: 57.3
Anticipated IBU: 52.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
82.6 5.70 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
8.7 0.60 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 145
4.3 0.30 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 550
2.9 0.20 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 900
1.4 0.10 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 230

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
54.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 46.6 60 min.
20.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 7.90 5.5 10 min.
30.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 7.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1469 TTLB yeast


----------



## schooey (20/4/08)

I did this one yesterday. It's probably over complicating things a bit with the grain bill, but I was interested in trying a few things. put it down to AG nOOb enthusiasm. Mark had a crack at me for not being a 'real brewer ' unless I was using 12 malts in my grist... <_<

Anyway..

*Chucked About Chocolate Porter*

Batch Size: 30L
Total grain: 6.900 kg
OG: 1.060
IBU: 46

3.250 kg Maris Otter
1.500 kg Light Munich
0.500 kg CaraMunich 2 
0.500 kg Medium Crystal
0.500 kg Pale Chocolate
0.250 kg CaraAmber
0.250 kg Amber
0.050 kg Roasted Barley
0.100 Flaked Oats

45g Fuggles @ 90 min
30g EKG @ 60 min
15g Fuggles @ 15 min
15g EKG @ 5 min

100g Lindt 85% Cocoa Dark choc @ 15 min
1 Whirlfloc @ 15 min

Single infusion mash 75 mins @ 68C, Sparge @ 78C

Fermenting with Safale S-04 @ 18C


----------



## Tony (20/4/08)

Looked bloody tops till you put Chocolate in it

The thought of this just........... well i will keep my opinions to myself......... ross will yell at me!

Chocolate is for cakes and muffins.

Mate............ save me a bottle. I will interested to see what it does. I have an open mind but its like adding salt to oysters............ they shoud be salty by themselves!

I will swap you for one of mine on the priviso you drop around to drink them with me.......... and others 

cheers

PS.......... nothing wrong with a complex grain bill with dark beers and if mark is giving you a hard time i will sort him out for you........ he is only a little fella.......... unlike me 

cheers


----------



## schooey (20/4/08)

You're on old son!

and it might just take the two of us to sort Mark out...


----------



## Tony (20/4/08)

Na...... just mention you grow your own hops and he is weakened

Then tell him Hoey Grand Cru is Shite and he will buckle from the pressure.

Thats when you run for your life as he comes after you with a Lobe pump held over his head  

hehehehehe

cheers


----------



## Brewer_010 (20/4/08)

Pagoda Head Porter

Brew Type: Extract 
Date: 20/04/2008 
Style: Robust Porter 
Brewer: Inhale 
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Volume: 22.89 L Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.30 kg Wheat Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 8.0 % 
3.00 kg Morgans Extra Pale LME (4.0 EBC) Extract 80.0 % 
0.18 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (650.0 EBC) Grain 4.8 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (400.0 EBC) Grain 4.0 % 
0.12 kg Carafa III (1300.0 EBC) Grain 3.2 % 
15.00 gm Pacific Jade [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 29.1 IBU 
15.00 gm NZ Fuggles [5.00%] (40 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
20.00 gm NZ Fuggles [5.00%] (10 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
20.00 gm NZ Fuggles [5.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppa Floc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile 
Estimated Original Gravity: 1.051 SG (1.048-1.065 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.012-1.016 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 
Estimated Color: 56.3 EBC (43.3-78.8 EBC) Color 
Bitterness: 40.7 IBU (25.0-55.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.8 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.1 % (4.8-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 
Actual Calories: 


It's smelling good - I'll be interested to see how the NZ fuggles go in this.


----------



## razz (20/4/08)

Just cracked the grain and hlt full ready to go tomorrow morning as soon as the misses is out the door. 

JSGA clone 
American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 21/04/2008 
Batch Size: 42.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 43.55 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.30 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 74.13 % 
0.80 kg Munich Malt 1 (17.0 EBC) Grain 11.19 % 
0.80 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 11.19 % 
0.25 kg Cara Red (256.1 EBC) Grain 3.50 % 
50.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (60 min) Hops 25.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (10 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
1.00 gm koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.22 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Americal ale Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.047 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.39 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.56 % 
Bitterness: 32.6 IBU Calories: 439 cal/l 
Est Color: 14.4 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 7.15 kg 
Sparge Water: 29.26 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Step Add 21.45 L of water at 71.8 C 66.0 C 


Thanks to one of you dudes for the recipe, I changed the grain bill slightly to what I had.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/4/08)

Last evenings brew, hard work whilst battling a lurgy!

Hallett Helles 
Munich Helles 

Date: 20/04/2008 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.35 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 76.3 % 
1.15 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 20.2 % 
0.20 kg Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.5 % 
14.00 gm Magnum [13.50%] (60 min) Hops 20.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Bitterness: 20.9 IBU 
Est Color: 8.9 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/4/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Last evenings brew, hard work whilst battling a lurgy!



Hey TDA here's to hoping the greenish tinge in your Helles is merely hops. (Bless you!)  

Warren -


----------



## troydo (21/4/08)

Just attempting to cube now.... Bloody stuck kettle run off

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Anzac ale
Brewer: Troy
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.11 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 13.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 89.3 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2Grain 5.4 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.4 % 
17.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.80%] (45 min) Hops 14.1 IBU 
9.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.80%] (90 min) (FirstHops 9.6 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## glennheinzel (22/4/08)

Jamil's Dry Stout
13-A Dry Stout

Size: 23.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Attenuation: 75.0%
Calories: 140.33 per 12.0 fl oz

Original Gravity: 1.042 (1.036 - 1.050)
Terminal Gravity: 1.011 (1.007 - 1.011)
Color: 26.1 (25.0 - 40.0)
Alcohol: 4.15% (4.0% - 5.0%)
Bitterness: 41.13 (30.0 - 45.0)

Ingredients:
3.5 kg Australian Pale Malt
.45 kg Black Roasted Barley
0.9 kg Flaked Barley
75 g East Kent Goldings (4.2%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 min


----------



## leeboy (22/4/08)

BIG RED AAA

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (LTR): 22.00 Wort Size (LTR): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.46
Anticipated OG: 1.066 Plato: 16.02
Anticipated SRM: 15.7
Anticipated IBU: 59.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
74.3 4.80 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) America 1.036 2
7.0 0.45 kg. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40
4.6 0.30 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
7.0 0.45 kg. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 8
6.2 0.40 kg. CarAmber France 1.034 30
0.9 0.06 kg. Chocolate Malt America 1.029 350

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Galena Pellet 12.20 33.8 60 min.
20.00 g. Tomahawk, F-10 Variety Pellet 16.40 12.1 15 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.90 5.5 10 min.
20.00 g. Tomahawk, F-10 Variety Pellet 16.40 7.6 5 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico


----------



## bindi (22/4/08)

Quick and easy English stlye bitter [I think]  Does not matter.

22L

4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 87.89 % 
0.25 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 4.88 % 
29.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (30 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60 %] (30 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60 %] (15 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 7.23 % 

1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale This could change.


----------



## remi (24/4/08)

Putting this down today,

some sort of ESB- fingers crossed....

remi


elected Style and BJCP Guidelines
8C-English Pale Ale-Extra Special/Strong Bitter

Minimum OG: 1.048 SG Maximum OG: 1.060 SG
Minimum FG: 1.010 SG Maximum FG: 1.016 SG
Minimum IBU: 30 IBU Maximum IBU: 50 IBU
Minimum Color: 14.7 EBC Maximum Color: 46.5 EBC


Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 32.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 25.00 l
Volume Transferred: 23.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 23.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 22.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.038 SG Expected OG: 1.049 SG
Expected FG: 1.013 SG Apparent Attenuation: 72.9 %
Expected ABV: 4.7 % Expected ABW: 3.7 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 30.9 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 34.4 EBC
BU:GU ratio: 0.64 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 70.0 % 
Boil Duration: 75.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Bairds Marris Otter 5.200 kg 92.0 % 4.1 In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.250 kg 4.4 % 5.0 In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.100 kg 1.8 % 15.0 In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.100 kg 1.8 % 0.6 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
UK Golding 4.3 % 48 g 24.4 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
UK Golding 4.3 % 12 g 4.7 Loose Pellet Hops 30 Min From End
UK Golding 4.3 % 10 g 1.8 Loose Pellet Hops 10 Min From End
UK Golding 4.3 % 10 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops At turn off


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Whirlfloc Tablet 5 g In Boil


Yeast
Wyeast 1318-London Ale III


Water Profile
Target Profile: No Water Profile Chosen
Mash pH: 5.2
pH Adjusted with: Five Star 5.2

Total Calcium (ppm): 0 Total Magnesium (ppm): 0
Total Sodium (ppm): 0 Total Sulfate (ppm): 0
Total Chloride(ppm): 0 Total Bicarbonate (ppm): 0


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 66 degC 60
Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC 10


----------



## Screwtop (24/4/08)

Sparging this Bock at present.


4.54 kg Pilsner Malt 
2.27 kg Munich Malt 
10.00 gm Magnum (60 min)
15.00 gm Northern Brewer (60 min)
10.30 gm Spalter (30 min)
27gm Yeast #S-189 


Mash Schedule

60 min Mash In - SaccharifAdd 21 L of water at 81.5 C 68.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min 78.0 C


----------



## bonj (24/4/08)

Screwtop said:


> Sparging this Bock at present.
> 
> 
> 4.54 kg Pilsner Malt
> ...



Looks tasty Screwtop!


----------



## matti (24/4/08)

I woke up and felt like brewing.
Realizing I haven't got any grains but some liquid malt and DME and shit load of hops.
A quick recipe without looking around too much
22 Litre
1.5 kg liquid malt
200g crystal
100g Chocolate
1 Kg DME
60 Target AA 9.6%
40 Fuggles AA 5.7%
20 Goldings AA 5.6%
1/2 whirlflock
S-04
Desperate measures for a habitual brewer.
got to fill my kegs up soon..... 

going to work out IBU to 38-42


----------



## browndog (25/4/08)

Dusted off the medals and headed off to the dawn service, flicked the switch on the HLT on the way out. It's 5:20 am and a double brewday about to start. First off is an Aussie Ale followed by an American Brown Ale. Have a great day all the AHB service and ex-service personnel out there.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bindi (25/4/08)

browndog said:


> Dusted off the medals and headed off to the dawn service, flicked the switch on the HLT on the way out. It's 5:20 am and a double brewday about to start. First off is an Aussie Ale followed by an American Brown Ale. Have a great day all the AHB service and ex-service personnel out there.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


 

:icon_offtopic: Been to the dawn service and have a reunion starting lunch time at the RSL, it's mega swill or they will [good chance] end up at my bar, either way most will be "hammered"


----------



## oldbugman (25/4/08)

Slapped a brew together.. just heating the HLT

40Litre
7.2kilo JW pils
1.3 kilo Wyer Munich
.5 kilo JW wheat

~250grams of amarillo. from 20mins down to flame out then chilled, not chilled.


----------



## Screwtop (25/4/08)

Hope you enjoy the day Bindi and Browndog, I have a few to remember today, and will have a few in their honour. No brewing here today.

Screwy


----------



## Barry (25/4/08)

Good Day
Brewed an American Brown Ale and Dunkelweizen yesterday. Going to the homebrew club meeting tonight (we decided to have it in honour of ANZAC Day). Great Aussie Pub Crawl tomorrow. Brewing a foreign stout and robust porter Sunday. About to bottle a southern brown now (will use the yeast for the porter and stout). Never enough time.


----------



## Weizguy (25/4/08)

Barry said:


> Good Day
> Brewed an American Brown Ale and Dunkelweizen yesterday. Going to the homebrew club meeting tonight (we decided to have it in honour of ANZAC Day). Great Aussie Pub Crawl tomorrow. Brewing a foreign stout and robust porter Sunday. About to bottle a southern brown now (will use the yeast for the porter and stout). Never enough time.


Too right, Barry. Never enough time.


----------



## Dave86 (25/4/08)

Halfway through the boil of tony's LCBA clone, smells bloody lovely, fresh B Saaz and cascade :icon_drool2:


----------



## brendanos (26/4/08)

Jus' finished an ANZAC Ale...

3kg JW Ale
2kg JW Wheat
200g JW Munich I
200g Wy Melanoidin
100g JW Amber
50g Wy Carafa II
300g Flaked Coconut
300g Rolled Oats

Mashed at 65C for 75 minutes, mashout at 75C, dump and two batch sparges for 30L into kettle

90min boil
30g Nelson Sauvin at 60mins for 40ish IBU's
500g Wildflower Honey at flameout

22L in fermenter at 1.069 diluted with bottled water to 1.061 in 25L. Bout 78% Eff?

Fermenting with S05... couldn't find the aussie strain!  (...and couldn't be bothered reculturing)

Will be dropping 200g each of roasted flaked coconut and roasted rolled oats into secondary.


----------



## glennheinzel (26/4/08)

Diggers smoke bomb
22-A Classic Rauchbier

Size: 20 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Attenuation: 75.0%

Original Gravity: 1.056 (1.050 - 1.056)
Terminal Gravity: 1.014 (1.012 - 1.016)
Color: 15.1 (14.0 - 22.0)
Alcohol: 5.53% (4.8% - 6.0%)
Bitterness: 27.95 (20.0 - 30.0)

Ingredients:
2.5 kg Pilsner Malt
0.8 kg Munich TYPE I
2 kg Smoked Malt
0.25 kg Caramunich TYPE I
0.113 kg Melanoidin Malt
0.057 kg Roasted Malt (Black Malt)
40 g Tettnanger (4.3%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
13 g Tettnanger (4.3%) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
1 Fermentis S-23 Saflager S-23
0.5 tsp Whirlfloc Tablets (Irish moss) - added during boil, boiled 20 min


----------



## Chad (27/4/08)

Recipe: 029 - 6B Blonde Ale
Brewer: Chad Smith
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 5.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 23.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.55 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 91.92 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Malt - 20L, Light (Bairds) (20.0 SRMGrain 4.04 % 
0.20 kg Munich I, Light (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 4.04 % 
44.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (60 min) Hops 19.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (20 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
7.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 30.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 Stabiliser (Mash 0.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Double Infusion
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
15 min Protein Rest Add 9.31 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 8.27 L of water at 90.0 C 67.0 C 

Ferment at 17c.


----------



## Barry (27/4/08)

Good Day
Just finished brewing the foreign stout and robust porter.


----------



## goatherder (27/4/08)

Made a munich dunkel on Friday. Dead simple recipe, looked and tasted great out of the kettle.

98% Weyermann Munich
2% Carafa special III
mashed at 68 to 1.052
75 min boil with Southern Cross pellets at 75min to 23 IBUs
two packets of Craftbrewer Swiss Lager yeast (S-189) at 11 degrees


----------



## Maple (27/4/08)

This was my long weekend project:

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
47.3 2.60 kg. Wheat Malt America 1.038 2
47.3 2.60 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
5.5 0.30 kg. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 8

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 12.9 60 min.
5.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 1.1 1 min.


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast T-58 SafBrew Specialty Ale (Craftbrewer Belgian Ale)


----------



## Jye (28/4/08)

With the currently fermenting Saison about to be kegged with some brett and stored for 6 months Im brewing another to dump on the yeast cake for immediate consumption. Not exactly to style but Im taking a Bindi approach to this one  

*Saison*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 28/04/2008 
Style: Saison Brewer: Jye
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 27.83 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Actual Efficiency: 0.0 

Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 56.6 % 
1.10 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (4.1 SRM) Grain 19.5 % 
0.55 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 9.7 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (76.1 SRM) Grain 7.1 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Malt - Dark (Thomas Fawcett) (121.8 SRM) Grain 3.5 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Malt - Pale (Thomas Fawcett) (50.8 SRM) Grain 3.5 % 

22.00 gm Magnum [13.10%] (60 min) Hops 29.0 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Belgian Saison I Ale (White Labs #WLP565) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.060 SG (1.048-1.080 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.017 SG (1.010-1.016 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 14.5 SRM (5.0-12.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 29.0 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.7 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.6 % (5.0-8.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 % 
Actual Calories: -4 cal/l 

Mash Profile Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Mash Tun Weight: 5.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 5.65 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 25.0 C Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C 
Sparge Water: 20.36 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.12 L of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C 90 min


----------



## Jye (28/4/08)

Heres a couple of pics to help everyone through their working day  






This one is so you can imagine the smell


----------



## geoff_tewierik (28/4/08)

You doing this brew right now Jye?

Should have let me know, I could have been your brew biatch


----------



## Jye (28/4/08)

Just starting the boil now.... you can be my bitch another day


----------



## geoff_tewierik (28/4/08)

Now there's something to look forward to


----------



## winkle (2/5/08)

I'll be mashing in a batch of Devos Green Bullet Ale in 1 hour 15 minutes  Crushed the grain last night and got the HLT on a timer - why is time going so slowly <_< .


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/5/08)

winkle said:


> I'll be mashing in a batch of Devos Green Bullet Ale in 1 hour 15 minutes  Crushed the grain last night and got the HLT on a timer - why is time going so slowly <_< .



Noice! Having tried it I am envious. B) 

Warren -


----------



## bonj (3/5/08)

```
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com

Recipe: AG15 - Santa Maria Pale Ale

Brewer: Bonj

Asst Brewer:

Style: American Pale Ale

TYPE: All Grain

Taste: (45.0)



Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 23.00 L

Boil Size: 28.19 L

Estimated OG: 1.046 SG

Estimated Color: 9.7 EBC

Estimated IBU: 31.9 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.00 %

Boil Time: 90 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount		Item									  Type		 % or IBU

4.56 kg	   Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain		93.83 %

0.30 kg	   Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC)		   Grain		6.17 %

6.00 gm	   Amarillo Gold [8.90 %]  (60 min)		  Hops		 6.0 IBU

2.00 gm	   Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.70 %]  (60 min)   Hops		 3.1 IBU

9.00 gm	   Simcoe [11.90 %]  (60 min)				Hops		 12.0 IBU

3.00 gm	   Amarillo Gold [8.90 %]  (15 min)		  Hops		 1.5 IBU

2.00 gm	   NZ Cascade [8.30 %]  (15 min)			 Hops		 0.8 IBU

1.00 gm	   Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.70 %]  (15 min)   Hops		 0.8 IBU

2.00 gm	   Simcoe [11.90 %]  (15 min)				Hops		 1.3 IBU

10.00 gm	  Simcoe [11.90 %]  (5 min)				 Hops		 2.7 IBU

8.00 gm	   NZ Cascade [8.30 %]  (5 min)			  Hops		 1.3 IBU

2.00 gm	   Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.70 %]  (5 min)	Hops		 0.6 IBU

10.00 gm	  Amarillo Gold [8.90 %]  (5 min)		   Hops		 2.0 IBU

2.00 gm	   KoppaFloc (Boil 15.0 min)				 Misc

13.32 gm	  PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min)		 Misc

1 Pkgs		SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05)	Yeast-Ale





Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out

Total Grain Weight: 4.86 kg

----------------------------

Single Infusion, Medium Body, No Mash Out

Step Time	 Name			   Description						 Step Temp

60 min		Mash			   Add 11.86 L of water at 79.8 C	  66.7 C
```


----------



## Jye (3/5/08)

Nice hops Bonj but come on... 8g at 15min :lol: 

Harden up and move the 60min hops to 20mins and increase the amount to get your 30IBUs.


----------



## bonj (3/5/08)

'Tis a good idea, Jye. I'll cogitate on that for the next one.


----------



## NickB (3/5/08)

Double for me tomorrow morning to start building up some stocks for the empty kegs....

Brew 1:

Rogers Clone (Mk I)

Australian Traditional Ale Malt 2.500 kg
German Munich Malt 0.850 kg
UK Medium Crystal 0.200 kg
German CaraRed 0.100 kg
UK Black Malt 0.075 kg

Slovenian Styrian Goldings (4.5 %) 25 g 60 Min From End
US Cascade (4.8 %) 30 g 15 Min From End

US-05 Yeast

70C mash for 60 mins & a 60 min boil.

Expected OG: 1.036 SG
Expected FG: 1.009 SG
Expected ABV: 3.5 %	
Color (using Morey): 13.0 SRM



______________________________________________

Brew 2:

He's not Hefe, He's My Brother (Mk I)

German Wheat Malt 3.000 kg
Australian Export Pilsner Malt 2.000 kg
German Munich Malt 0.500 kg
UK Black Malt (for colour) 0.025 kg

German Perle (7.0 %) 15 g 60 Min From End

Wyeast 3068 @ 20C

62C mash for 60 mins and a 90 min boil

Expected OG: 1.051 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG	
Expected ABV: 5.2 %	
Color (using Morey): 6.2 SRM


______________________________________________

Hoping to be wrapped up in around 7 hours or so.

Cheers


----------



## bindi (3/5/08)

Jye said:


> With the currently fermenting Saison about to be kegged with some brett and stored for 6 months Im brewing another to dump on the yeast cake for immediate consumption. Not exactly to style but Im taking a Bindi approach to this one
> 
> *Saison*
> 
> ...




How did I miss this? :huh: 

NICE, very nice........Saison  Style? Huh.


----------



## bindi (3/5/08)

Style.........Why, it's beer I like and it's not the usual?
Mashed a Beer yesterday and was going to feed to Wyeast 1335 but a German yeast starter was going off, so it got the feed [a free sample from the Sunshine Coast Brewery awhile back] It's going "Ape sh$t" and chewing it to bits at 17c.

4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter 87.38 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Dark 4.85 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley 1.94 % 
18.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 19.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60 %] (30 min) Hops 13.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60 %] (15 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.20 %] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
0.25 kg Brown Sugar, Dark4.85 % 
0.05 kg Candi Sugar, Dark 0.97 % 


It's wants to escape and find the grain bins I am sure.


----------



## Tony (3/5/08)

Putting down an Altbier tomorrow.

Short on Spalt so adding some other leftovers to bitter that should fit fairly well. Only a bit of simcoe.... shouldnt be detectable.

I also used up the last of all my crystal malts. I empties them all onto the scales......... weighed them and then worked out how much dark to add to get the colour i wanted. I crack the specialty malts seperately and it smelt fantastic actually. Kind of deep and nutty.

anyway..........

I have a question........... i have very soft water with almost Pilsn qualities.......... what is the general makup of the Altbiers water in Dusseldorf ?

Cheers



Bull Dust Alt

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 46.00 Wort Size (L): 46.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.60
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.51
Anticipated EBC: 28.2
Anticipated IBU: 46.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
52.1 5.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
36.5 3.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
4.2 0.40 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0
2.7 0.26 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 230
2.5 0.24 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.036 100
1.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350
1.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I Germany 1.036 850

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
18.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.90 13.1 60 min.
100.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 19.8 40 min.
60.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.50 11.2 40 min.
20.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.24 2.0 15 min.
50.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.24 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.10 Oz Irish Moss Fining 5 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1007 German Ale


----------



## Tony (4/5/08)

Mashed in at 6am..............after going to bed at 1am. <_<  I must be mad....... i even set my alarm for 5 to turn on the HLT

Its now 6.30 and im looking at bringing the first decoction to the boil............. mmmmmmmm you should smell that malt!

WOW!

I ended up adding some CaCO3 for some hardness and to control the mash pH a bit. My water is low pH and i get 5.2 with an all pilsnter malt grist. This puppy is almost 30 EBC so will need a lift to avoid tannin release, especially during decoction boils.

cheers


----------



## yardy (4/5/08)

planning a 75% rye Roggen with the remainder made up with munich1, havn't checked the hops yet but i'm sure there's something in the store to suit, danstar munich yeast.

cheers
yard


----------



## NickB (4/5/08)

Just doughing in my first batch from a few posts up, the Hefe. Was going to play with PH today, but I only have citric acid here and no PH strips, so will just leave it for now. Haven't brewed with water from the Northside of Brissy yet, so it might be all OK!

Cheers

EDIT: Had to change 15g Perle for 30g Saphire in the Hefe hop bill coz I'm an idiot and don't know what I have in the freezer....


----------



## the_fuzz (4/5/08)

Put this down yesterday, First go at a full AG - was doing BIAB

Skunk Fart Ale
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 3/05/2008 
Style: American Amber Ale Brewer: Michael
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 26.00 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency: 62.3 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 95.7 % 
0.25 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4.3 % 
16.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.70%] (60 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 
14.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.70%] (30 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
14.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (10 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.80%] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
14.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (5 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.80%] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
14.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (0 min) Hops - 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.80%] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs SafAlw S-05


----------



## hockadays (4/5/08)

Nickb

I live on the north side as well and a 1/4 teaspoon of citric in 20L should do, usually has my mash sitting at bout 5.2.

hockers


----------



## NickB (4/5/08)

Awesome hockadays.... Might give it a shot on brew 2 - the Rogers Clone. Almost half way through the Hefe mash now so probably too late to adjust. Just out of interest, roughly what is the PH out of your tap, and what suburb are you in? (I'm in Ferny Hills)

Cheers


----------



## hockadays (4/5/08)

I'm in aspley and ph is usually around 7.4, I only adjust for pale beers as anything with a bit of crystal or dark malt and the ph is normally fine without adjustment.


----------



## NickB (4/5/08)

Ahh ok, you're a champion!

Shall see if the 1/4 tsp made any difference to the Rogers Clone when it's ready to drink... Might not have, but I'm sure it can't have hurt!

Cheers


----------



## browndog (5/5/08)

Just mashed in a Denny Conn's Rye IPA, if this beer tastes as good as it looks on paper, it's going to be fantastic.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Steve (5/5/08)

Added the yeast to this double batch 6 days ago, kegged n gassed overnight, just sampling now and I have to say im very happy.  

Nelsons Liberty Thingemejig

40litre batch.

3kg Golden Promise
6kg BB Galaxy
40gms Roasted Malt

49gms Nelson Sauvin flowers (13%AA) at 60 mins
15gms Liberty pellets (4.5%AA) at 30, 15 & 5
2 Whirlflocs @ 15 mins

Mashed @ 66 degrees

2 x sachets of dry SO4

OG 1044
FG 1012

Darker than expected, looks like an APA but has that sharp, dry, spicy, tangy flavour of a lager or pils. A very (very) easy tasty quaffer. May even make it into the recipe section.

Cheers
Steve

Edit:

Whilst im here i'll share this little doofer with you too that im currently drinking

Styrian Porter (no idea if it fits the bill of a porter but I dont really care)

Brewed on 19 April

40 litre batch

8kg Golden Promise
1kg Chocolate Malt

50gms Northern Brew @ 60 mins
25gms Styrian Goldings @ 20
10gms Styrian Goldings @ 5

2 x Whirlflocs @ 15mins

2 x Nottingham ale dry yeast

Mashed @ 68 for 60 mins

OG 1044

A very tasty dark brown (red when held up to the light), malty, chocolaty ale.

Thank goodness for double batches.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## NickB (7/5/08)

Up early in the morning for a big brew day (gotta love RDO's!)


*Sir CAP-a-lot Classic American Pilsner*

*Fermentables*
Australian Export Pilsner Malt 5.000 kg In Mash/Steeped
Long Grain Rice (HomeBrand) 1.000 kg In Mash/Steeped

*Hops*
Southern Cross (13.7 %) 17 g Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
German Saphir (4.5 %) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops 10 Min From End

*Other*
Koppafloc 3g in boil
Table Salt 3g in boil
Citric Acid 1g in mash



Triple Decoction Mash (w/mash out) - 35C-52C-62C-(78C)

Yeast DCL S-189 SafLager German Lager @ 12C

Target OG: 1.053 SG	
Target FG: 1.014 SG	
Target ABV: 5.2 %
Target Color (using Morey): 3.2 SRM
Target IBU (using Tinseth): 39.0 IBU

Will be my first attempt at a decoction, but I've been swotting up on YouTube and hope it all goes to plan!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Ross (7/5/08)

NickB said:


> Triple Decoction Mash (w/mash out) - 35C-52C-62C-(78C)
> 
> Will be my first attempt at a decoction, but I've been swotting up on YouTube and hope it all goes to plan!!!!
> 
> Cheers



Best of luck NickB, hope it all goes well...

cheers Ross


----------



## NickB (7/5/08)

Thanks Ross.... Had a bit of a sleep in so it might be late finish. 

I'm using a modified double decoction schedule I found to emulate the triple decoction - essentially pulling 60% of your mash first up, resting at sacc temp, then adding however much you need back to the main mash to reach the 52C temp. Then you continue to boil the remainder of the decoction, adding it a little later to bring up to sacc rest at 62C. If you have any leftover, it is then cooled to the 62C and added in later. Then a third pull of mainly liquid to mash out with.

Should be fun!!!!

Cheers


----------



## winkle (9/5/08)

Sounded like fun Nick.
I'm mashing in a 'Batz's Altbier' ATM to recover from work.
Second batch of Irish Red goes down tomorrow - so I'd better find some bottles for the first batch. <_<


----------



## oldbugman (9/5/08)

NickB said:


> Triple Decoction Mash (w/mash out) - 35C-52C-62C-(78C)



I Doub thee 'Commander Keen'

Seriously let me know how it goes..


----------



## bconnery (9/5/08)

Cracked this ready for an early start tomorrow. 

Recipe: Golden OrBs
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 22.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3400.00 gm Pale Malt - Perle (5.9 EBC) Grain 87.07 % 
250.00 gm Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.40 % 
100.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 2.56 % 
80.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (216.7 EBC) Grain 2.05 % 
75.00 gm Chocolate - Pale (700.0 EBC) Grain 1.92 % 
15.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm First Gold [7.70 %] (60 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (10 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
10.00 gm First Gold [7.70 %] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## devo (9/5/08)

I'm thinking of doing a German Pils tomorrow.


----------



## schooey (9/5/08)

Doing a 50L batch of a NS crossbreed tomorrow..

7 kg IMC Pils
3 kg Light Munich
1 kg Torrified wheat

60g NS flowers @ 90
60g NS flowers @ 15
60g NS flowers @ flameout

Pitch a 2L starter of Wyeast 1099 for something different


----------



## NickB (9/5/08)

bconnery said:


> Cracked this ready for an early start tomorrow.
> 
> Recipe: Golden OrBs
> Brewer: Mooshells
> ...



Oh mate, that recipe looks tops! Did an all first gold bitter not long ago, and the keg lasted all of a week... But I think the addition of Challenger could only make things better.... Might have to re-shuffle my list of "To Brew" beers......


----------



## joecast (10/5/08)

mashing now: think its the simplest hop bill i've ever used. should make the boil nice a boring 

Baltic porter v2

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

12-C Porter, Baltic Porter

Min OG: 1.060 Max OG: 1.090
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 17 Max Clr: 30 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.30
Anticipated OG: 1.072 Plato: 17.52
Anticipated SRM: 20.7
Anticipated IBU: 32.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 25.88 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.061 SG 15.02 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
47.2 2.50 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 8
18.9 1.00 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.038 3
18.9 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
9.4 0.50 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0
3.8 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 178
1.9 0.10 kg. Weyermann Choc Wheat Germany 1.035 558

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 32.3 60 min.


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-189 SafLager German Lager


----------



## bconnery (10/5/08)

NickB said:


> Oh mate, that recipe looks tops! Did an all first gold bitter not long ago, and the keg lasted all of a week... But I think the addition of Challenger could only make things better.... Might have to re-shuffle my list of "To Brew" beers......


I'm a big First Gold fan. I made a very similar recipe to this with First Gold / Goldings but thought I'd try the challenger this time...
I hope it isn't too nice as I am giving most of it away to you guys.  
This is my case swap beer if all goes according to plan...


----------



## bconnery (10/5/08)

Got this one about to go in...

Recipe: bpa
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 17.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3800.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 82.61 % 
650.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 14.13 % 
100.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.17 % 
50.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 1.09 % 
20.00 gm Horizon [9.30 %] (45 min) Hops 23.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (15 min)Hops 2.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (10 min)Hops 1.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs WLP575 Belgian Style Ale Yeast Blend 
(If the starter works, which is looking likely, otherwise t-58)


----------



## Brewer_010 (10/5/08)

Thought it was time to brew an IPA considering the nights are cooler



Moo Brew IPA

Brew Type: Extract 
Date: 10/05/2008 
Style: India Pale Ale 
Brewer: Inhale 
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Volume: 22.89 L Boil Time: 70 min 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.70 kg Extra Light Dry Extract (5.9 EBC) Dry Extract 77.8 % 
0.23 kg Wheat Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 6.6 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 5.8 % 
0.18 kg Caraamber (59.1 EBC) Grain 5.2 % 
0.12 kg Caraaroma (300.0 EBC) Grain 3.5 % 
0.04 kg (Joe White) Chocolate Malt (600.0 EBC) Grain 1.2 % 
10.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20%] (60 min) Hops 22.7 IBU 
20.00 gm NZ Fuggles [5.00%] (60 min) Hops 14.9 IBU 
10.00 gm NZ Fuggles [5.00%] (40 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
20.00 gm NZ Goldings [3.70%] (10 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
20.00 gm NZ Goldings [3.70%] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppa Floc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
Windsor Ale Yeast Slurry 250mL

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.055 SG (1.050-1.075 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014SG (1.012-1.016 SG) 
Estimated Color: 25.8 EBC (15.8-27.6 EBC) 
Bitterness: 45.6 IBU (40.0-65.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.0 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.8 % (5.0-7.8 %) 
Actual Calories: 524 cal/l


----------



## Screwtop (16/5/08)

Yesterday, smoothest brewday ever.

Style: Irish Red Ale
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 14.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 31.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRMGrain 90.81 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (74.6 SRM) Grain 4.27 % 
0.10 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 2.14 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 2.14 % 
0.03 kg Black (Patent) Malt (500.0 SRM) Grain 0.64 % 
50.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.30 %] (60 min) Hops 23.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (40 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (5 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
5.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 tbsp 5.2 PH Stabiliser (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) [Starter 20Yeast-Ale 


Mash 
----------------------------
APA Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In - SaccharifAdd 16.78 L of water at 79.8 C 66.0 C 
15 min Mash Out Heat to 76.5 C over 20 min 76.5 C


----------



## Screwtop (16/5/08)

Screwtop said:


> Yesterday, smoothest brewday ever.
> 
> Style: Irish Red Ale
> --------------------------
> ...



Want to clarify, this recipe was originally EKG with added Styrian Goldings to add some complexity to the single hop, hopped to style the beer should be malt and yeast (low level diacetyl) focused.

To my palate straight EKG hopped beers at low IBU's can seem hop boring, I like more hop complexity.

Last minute change as my liquid yeast didn't fire. Used 05 and added a touch of Amarillo @ 40 min to provide some fruitiness. It's a touch high in IBU's for style too, but would be hard to pick using EKG. Changed the hops but forgot to change the yeast in the post above, too late to edit now.

Screwy


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/5/08)

Screwtop said:


> Changed the hops but forgot to change the yeast in the post above, too late to edit now.



Too late Screwy! You'll be hearing from my Solicitors in the morning.  

Warren -


----------



## Screwtop (16/5/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Too late Screwy! You'll be hearing from my Solicitors in the morning.
> 
> Warren -



What! after I printed a retraction/alteration :lol:


----------



## warrenlw63 (16/5/08)

Actually a timely posting... Rook and myself are planning on brewing Irish Reds respectively for comparison purposes. I've heard he's already been on your case. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## hockadays (16/5/08)

On the topic of reds I brewed this 10days ago. 

3.5 Marris Pale
.3 crystal 75L
.1 Roast Barley
.2 Carapils

OG 1.052

Bittered to 22IBUS with Challenger
20g Challenger @ 15mins

I used WL029 Kolsch to give it a nice clean taste and it's now conditioning at 3degc for a few weeks.

Only got it down to 1.015 as my stainless aeration stone broke and dropped into the fermenter whilst aerating a lack of O2 may have stalled it a little high. Still tasted good from the fermenter.
mmmm...

Do you think a drop of superglue to fix the stone would be OK in wort??


----------



## bindi (16/5/08)

Just mashed this Specialty, Experimental beer, Just starting to boil just over 25L should get 22L in the cube.
Never used Newport hops before.

4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked 
0.25 kg Crystal, Dark 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt 
10.00 gm Chinook [11.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 10.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 11.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (30 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
16.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (15 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
9.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (
0.38 kg Dememera Sugar 

Yeast...Let me think about that. <_<


----------



## TidalPete (16/5/08)

Just about to add 2nd hop addition to my version of "P-----t Pils" from a secret source away from AHB.
Hummm! Can't wait. 
Will let you know how it went.

TP :beer:


----------



## Steve (16/5/08)

bindi said:


> Just mashed this Specialty, Experimental beer, Just starting to boil just over 25L should get 22L in the cube.
> Never used Newport hops before.
> 
> 4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter
> ...



Havent even heard of Newport hops never mind try them? Id be going with US05 or SO4.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bindi (16/5/08)

Steve said:


> Havent even heard of Newport hops never mind try them? Id be going with US05 or SO4.
> Cheers
> Steve


 

This is what Brew-Monkey says about Newport hops Link, bought some from Ross for the hell of it.

Edit: Link.


----------



## Screwtop (16/5/08)

Tomorrow if the yeast has fired by 11pm tonight, otherwise Sunday.

Klsch

3.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 Grain 73.17 % 
0.45 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 10.98 % 
0.45 kg Spelt flour (1.6 SRM) Grain 10.98 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.88 % 
30.00 gm Hallertauer [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 16.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
2000ml Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) [StarterYeast-Ale


----------



## Ross (16/5/08)

Screwtop said:


> Tomorrow if the yeast has fired by 11pm tonight, otherwise Sunday.
> 
> Klsch
> 
> ...



interesting recipe michael....where did the inspiration come from?

Cheers Ross


----------



## boingk (16/5/08)

Just set down a darker winter brew - should come out something like a Pilsner Specialini with decent body, higher alcohol content [5.5%+], some chocolate-roasty undertones, plus the classic Sazz hopping.

Cascade Golden Harvest 1.7kg tin [on special for $7.50 haha],
1.5kg Liquid Amber Malt Extract,
150g Chocolate specialty grain,
12g Sazz @ 20min,
12g Sazz dry-hopping in secondary.

Yeast is a US-05 due to dodgy temp control [wet singlet method, giving 16-18'C], would rather use this for its clean crisp end pallate than a high-fermented lager yeast giving fruity flavours up the wazoo.

The recipe is actually more reminiscent of an American Brown, but the hopping is what is going to set it apart, Sazz as opposed to the classic Amarillo for an American Brown. Anyways, I expect I shall enjoy drinking it in mid-winter regardless 

Cheers - boingk


----------



## Screwtop (16/5/08)

Ross said:


> interesting recipe michael....where did the inspiration come from?
> 
> Cheers Ross



Replied in chat


----------



## bindi (17/5/08)

Steve said:


> Havent even heard of Newport hops never mind try them? Id be going with US05 or SO4.
> Cheers
> Steve


 
Now for something completely odd  I dumped it on K-97 yeast cake from a brew I just racked, looked too good to waste, and I did not want the little buggers to starve  .


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (17/5/08)

Just finished an Oktoberfest. Did a single decoction for this one too which considering I was also looking after the little fella was quite an achievement (for me anyway :lol: )

Lazy Marzen 
Oktoberfest/Marzen 




Boil Size: 30.33 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 60.4 % 
1.45 kg Weyermann Munich II (23.6 EBC) Grain 27.4 % 
0.60 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 11.3 % 
0.05 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 0.9 % 
70.00 gm Hallertauer [2.10%] (60 min) Hops 19.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50%] (40 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 


Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Bitterness: 24.0 IBU 
Est Color: 14.7 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Steve (17/5/08)

Screwtop said:


> Tomorrow if the yeast has fired by 11pm tonight, otherwise Sunday.
> 
> Klsch
> 
> ...



Whats Spelt flour?


----------



## brendanos (18/5/08)

bindi said:


> I dumped it on K-97 yeast cake from a brew I just racked, looked too good to waste, and I did not want the little buggers to starve



I was just about to suggest a saison/farmhouse strain! Though I did just read Zymurgy's article on Saisons, so I might be a little biased...


----------



## Barry (18/5/08)

Just mashed in an APA (haven't made a good one yet, hope this is the one) and a kind of JS golden ale clone.


----------



## bindi (18/5/08)

brendanos said:


> I was just about to suggest a saison/farmhouse strain! Though I did just read Zymurgy's article on Saisons, so I might be a little biased...




And a good suggestion it is, like you I am also biased.  
Next time.


----------



## Steve (18/5/08)

Put this double batch down yesterday

5kg Maris Otter
2.8kg BB Galaxy
1kg BB Wheat
680gms Munich 1
50gms Roasted Malt

60gms Northern Brewer @ 60
20gms Cascade @ 30
20gms Cascade @ 15 + 2 Whirlfloc
17gms Nelson Sauvin @ 0

SO4 x 2

Mashed @ 64 for 60 mins
No chilled overnight in fermenters
OG 1044 (tastes good)

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Paul H (18/5/08)

218 Fullers ESB

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

08-C English Pale Ale, Extra Special/Strong Bitter

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.072
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 60
Min Clr: 6 Max Clr: 18 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.50 Wort Size (L): 22.50
Total Grain (kg): 6.19
Anticipated OG: 1.060 Plato: 14.68
Anticipated SRM: 13.3
Anticipated IBU: 35.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.50 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 26.63 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.050 SG 12.50 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
74.3 4.60 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 3
16.1 1.00 kg. Flaked Corn (Maize) America 1.040 1
9.0 0.56 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
0.5 0.03 kg. Chocolate Malt Belgium 1.030 500

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 11.00 23.0 60 min.
11.00 g. Wye Challenger Whole 7.50 10.4 60 min.
15.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.20 2.3 15 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.20 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP002 English Ale


Cheers Paul


----------



## brendanos (18/5/08)

Currently mashing my first attempt at a mild with all the specialty malts (excluding the roast wheat) coming from my oven a few weeks ago. It all began it's life as Kirin malt.

It looks something like...

1.5kg Kirin
1kg Maris Otter
250g Medium Crystal (3.5h wet @ 70C, 2h @ 175C)
200g Light Roasted/Vienna (dry roast 1h @ 150C)
150g Dark Crystal (3.5h wet @ 70C, 3h @ 175C)
125g Medium Roast/Amber (dry roast 2h @ 150C)
100g Choc Wheat
75g Dark Roast/Brown (dry roast 3h @ 150C)

Mashed at 68C for an hour, mashout at 75C.
Expecting 1.034 in 22L. Bittering to 17IBU with Horizon. Fermenting with Wyeast London Ale cool-ish.
Also was the first time I've used salts. ~1g/L of calcium carbonate for residual alkalinity of 86, and a few grams of table salt.

Don't really know what to expect in terms of flavour from the specialties, but they tasted like the real deal, and anyway it's a fun experiment.


----------



## kabooby (18/5/08)

Productive day today. 40L of English Summer Ale and 40L of Dry stout. 

Thanks to Franko, Pumpy, Hogan, and Dravid for the company  

Dry Stout 

Type: All Grain
Date: 18/05/2008 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Grant 
Boil Size: 48.17 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Grants Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 71.90 % 
0.80 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 10.46 % 
0.60 kg Barley, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.84 % 
0.30 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 3.92 % 
0.25 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (925.9 EBC) Grain 3.27 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 2.61 % 
50.00 gm Target [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 35.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [6.10 %] (15 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (White Labs #WLP004) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.044 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.15 % 
Bitterness: 39.6 IBU Calories: 408 cal/l 
Est Color: 68.9 EBC Color: Color 

English summer ale 
Special/Best/Premium Bitter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 18/05/2008 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Grant 
Boil Size: 48.17 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Grants Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.91 % 
0.60 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 7.79 % 
0.10 kg Crystal Wheat Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (140.0 EBC) Grain 1.30 % 
30.00 gm Sticklebract [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 25.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (15 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (5 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs English Ale (White Labs #WLP002) Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.69 % 
Bitterness: 30.2 IBU Calories: 427 cal/l 
Est Color: 10.1 EBC Color:


----------



## Ross (18/5/08)

brendanos said:


> Currently mashing my first attempt at a mild with all the specialty malts (excluding the roast wheat) coming from my oven a few weeks ago. It all began it's life as Kirin malt.
> 
> It looks something like...
> 
> ...



Make sure you report back on how this one comes out....  

cheers ross


----------



## bindi (18/5/08)

Expecting 1.034 in 22L.

Huh, :unsure: there is a reading at 1.034 ? Oh my God, I got FG too high. :lol: :lol:


----------



## brendanos (18/5/08)

Ross said:


> Make sure you report back on how this one comes out....



Will do. It's looking mighty dark in the kettle, and i'm getting intermittent wafts of vegemite... which is a little worrying!



bindi said:


> Expecting 1.034 in 22L.
> 
> Huh, there is a reading at 1.034 ? Oh my God, I got FG too high.



I've brewed my fair share of 1.1+ worts, but variety is the spice of life  Plus it seemed like a perfect style to suss out how my home made specialties taste.

Also, forgot to note that the dark crystal also spent 15 mins at 200C. 

Cheers


----------



## glennheinzel (18/5/08)

For first thing tomorrow morning...

Roggenbier
15-D Roggenbier (German Rye Beer)

Size: 23.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%

Original Gravity: 1.055 (1.046 - 1.056)
Terminal Gravity: 1.014 (1.010 - 1.014)
Color: 16.9 (14.0 - 19.0)
Alcohol: 5.44% (4.5% - 6.0%)
Bitterness: 17.94 (10.0 - 20.0)

Ingredients:
1.6 kg Light Munich Malt
2.8 kg Rye Malt
1.4 kg Bohemian Pilsner Malt
.45 kg Caramunich TYPE III
0.06 kg Carafa Special TYPE II
28 g Tettnanger (4.5%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
9 g Czech Saaz (5.0%) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
0.5 ea Whirlfloc Tablets (Irish moss) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min
1 ea Danstar Munich Wheat


----------



## RobB (18/5/08)

Just brewed Matti and Pumpy's Hobgoblin homage (I don't believe in clones  ). Recipe Link.


----------



## brendanos (19/5/08)

brendanos said:


> Currently mashing my first attempt at a mild...
> 
> ...expecting 1.034 in 22L.



So it turned out a not-so-mild 19.5L @ 1.044. Typical - when I want to brew a weizenbock my extract efficiency plummets to 55%, and when I want to brew a mild it shoots up to 87. Will top up with another 6L though when I've got some safe water. The wort's tasting good so far!


----------



## Doc (19/5/08)

My yearly Oatmeal Chocolate Porter.
Was going to be a Toasted Oatmeal Chocolate Porter but I ran out of time to stuff around with toasting the oatmeal.
The mash looks sensational. Love doing Porters (esp early on a Monday morning) 

Doc


----------



## Doc (19/5/08)

The Oatmeal Chocolate Porter went so well, I decided to make it a double brewday. Just mashed in a clone of Pliny the Elder.

Doc


----------



## randyrob (19/5/08)

Doc said:


> The Oatmeal Chocolate Porter went so well, I decided to make it a double brewday. Just mashed in a clone of Pliny the Elder.
> 
> Doc



Doc you're a mad man if you just happened to have the hops 'on hand' required for pliny!


----------



## Doc (19/5/08)

randyrob said:


> Doc you're a mad man if you just happened to have the hops 'on hand' required for pliny!



That is my ethos. Have the grain and hops on hand to brew anything my heart desires at a moments notice.

Doc


----------



## drsmurto (19/5/08)

Slightly OT but i emailed several HBS in the UK trying to track down some Bramling X but they only have loose hops and i am too scared to ask AQIS what i need to do to get it here!

Anyways, back on topic, i brewed saturday and sunday much to my partners disgust.

Saturday was a FES

5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 80.00 % 
0.40 kg Medium Crystal (BB) (170 EBC) Grain 6.40 % 
0.35 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 5.60 % 
0.25 kg Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
Used up leftover hops so did FWH with some POR and NB and threw in a 20 min POR addition for ~ 50 IBU, OG 1.062
Found a conical of CPA yeast in the back of the fridge so chucked that in.

Sunday was my first ever 'chuck it all in' beer. used up all my opened bags of hops and a few bits and pieces of spec malts.

4.15 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 68.60 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 16.53 % 
0.50 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 8.26 % 
0.35 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 5.79 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (660.0 EBC) Grain 0.83 % 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (20 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
13.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (20 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
8.00 gm D Saaz [4.40 %] (20 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Saaz [2.50 %] (20 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.40 %] (20 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.70 %] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (10 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Chinook - home grown [12.40 %] (15 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

OG 1.054, 50IBU

Now i have cleaned out the freezer of opened hops i only have a kg left, must be time to order more?  

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## Linz (22/5/08)

On acid rest at the moment............

Dunkelweizen-Xmas case july08

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.70
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.37
Anticipated EBC: 28.7
Anticipated IBU: 13.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
57.1 2.69 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
38.1 1.79 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
2.4 0.11 kg. Biscuit Malt Belgium 1.035 47
2.4 0.11 kg. Weyermann Chocolate Wheat Germany 1.035 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
29.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 2.00 8.3 60 min.
8.50 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 4.50 5.5 60 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP300 Hefeweizen Ale


The Ale malt was replaced 1:1 with JW Pils malt....

and 2 different AAU% lots of Hersbrucker pellets


----------



## Linz (22/5/08)

So far stuck sparge and a seized march pump  :angry: !!!!!


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/5/08)

Linz said:


> So far stuck sparge and a seized march pump  :angry: !!!!!



Geez that sounds bad Linz.  

Hope you're able to get it sorted... Is there any way of still running your wort minus a pump? Be sad to see such a nice looking recipe go down the drain.  

Warren -


----------



## T.D. (22/5/08)

From memory your system is HERMS isn't it Linz? So probably looking a bit iffy without a pump I guess!


----------



## Linz (22/5/08)

Just as well Im a hefty fella!!

drained to the boiler on the ground, refill the mash tun on the ground, lift, drain off to boiler and then lift boiler onto burner....

Hoping the pump just got a gut full of grain and will go again once cleaned out....not the best but better than a seized motor


----------



## kabooby (22/5/08)

Bugger,

Hope it turns out ok Linz

I would come over and help but minding the kids tonight

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## roger mellie (22/5/08)

Low level Alarm going off in my fridge. Time for another Pils.

D Saaz Pilsener 

Type: All Grain
Date: 21/05/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Boil Size: 33.33 L Asst Brewer: Tom 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Keg Kettle 
Taste Rating(out of 50): ???? Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 80.00 % 
0.50 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
20.00 gm NZ Cascade [8.30 %] (50 min) Hops 18.2 IBU 
30.00 gm NZ D Saaz 06 [4.40 %] (50 min) Hops 16.1 IBU 
30.00 gm NZ D Saaz 06 [4.40 %] (10 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
30.00 gm NZ Cascade [8.30 %] (10 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
30.00 gm NZ D Saaz 06 [4.40 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
40.00 gm NZ Cascade [8.30 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 tsp Salt (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
10gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.82 % 
Bitterness: 43.5 IBU Calories: 472 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.2 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile



Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.24 L of water at 69.1 C 63.0 C 
2 min Step Add 9.52 L of water at 97.3 C 75.0 C 
40 min Step Add 15.24 L of water at 83.4 C 78.0 C 





Notes

Mash in with 16 Litres of 72 DegC water
Mash out with 9 Litres of 98 Deg C water
Sparge with 16 Litres of 85 Deg C Water
Total Water 41 Litres


----------



## bindi (22/5/08)

Looks like I will have tomorrow off [no phone call  ] 

Think I will make beer, Ale as I am bored with lagers, nice but........ <_< Out of 13 kegs there are 3 empty, shock horror.  

5+ Kg of some sort of grain [or more], have not done a large beer for some time.
Whatever hops I find in the freezer to suite the mood.
Mash in/out.
Boil the sh$t out of it.
Find a yeast that will do the job [with the hops and grain in mind].
Done.

I will post whatever comes to mind tomorrow.


----------



## razz (23/5/08)

Just doughed in this variation on Ross's Spalt Alt. 


Dusseldorf Altbier 


Type: All Grain
Date: 23/05/2008 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 40.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 95.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.75 kg Munich Malt 1 (17.0 EBC) Grain 40.20 % 
2.75 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 40.20 % 
0.75 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 10.96 % 
0.30 kg Dark Crystal (250.0 EBC) Grain 4.39 % 
0.25 kg Cara Red (256.1 EBC) Grain 3.65 % 
0.04 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 0.58 % 
50.00 gm Spalter [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 13.0 IBU 
50.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 24.6 IBU 
40.00 gm Spalter [4.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
5.00 gm koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle German Ale (DCL Yeast #K-97) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.049 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.74 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.82 % 
Bitterness: 39.7 IBU Calories: 459 cal/l 
Est Color: 27.2 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 6.84 kg 
Sparge Water: 26.33 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 20.52 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mashout Heat to 78.0 C over 20 min 78.0 C 



Mash Notes:


----------



## Screwtop (23/5/08)

HFH, have never ever been able to drink 500ml of any previous beer from the fermenter on the way to the keg. Usually have a taste to check, this time I had 500 ml left after filling the keg which I'd collected in a jug. Had a little taste, then another and another, was so good I couldn't stop. This beer is shaping up to be a cracker, interested to see what it's like when fined and carbonated.

From previous Post 1499



> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 4.25 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRMGrain 90.81 %
> 0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (74.6 SRM) Grain 4.27 %
> 0.10 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 2.14 %
> ...


----------



## Doc (23/5/08)

Just starting the boil on my Yardglass Session Lite.
Late arvo I'll be mashing in an American Brown. That will bring the tally to 4 brews this week :beerbang:

Doc


----------



## T.D. (23/5/08)

Yikes! That's impressive Doc! Bit better than my current record of "non-brewing". I reckon in my last 3-4 months I've only brewed a few times. And I just moved into a small-ish unit so the outlook is pretty grim too! Only got around 12 longnecks of HB in stock!

Having said that, I plan to do the following brews over winter:

American Mild
Special Bitter 
"Sassy Red" style ale
Bohemian Pils
Boston Lager


----------



## bindi (23/5/08)

Just mashing this from bits a pieces left over in bags, and also hops left over.
"Indooroopilly Piddle" I called it.  
Style: Does not matter
22L

3.60 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 59.70 % 
1.40 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 23.22 % 
0.40 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 6.63 % 
0.16 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 2.65 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 1.66 % 
10.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (30 min) 
15.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 17.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Simcoe [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 6.14 % 

1 Pkgs SafAle US-56 (DCL Yeast #US-56)


----------



## bconnery (23/5/08)

I had cracked all the grain for a mild when I thought stuff it, and fired up the HLT...

Recipe: Mild Thing III
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Mild Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.035 SG
Estimated Color: 34.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 19.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2500.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 73.53 % 
400.00 gm Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 11.76 % 
200.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 5.88 % 
150.00 gm Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 4.41 % 
100.00 gm Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 2.94 % 
50.00 gm Black Malt (Bairds) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 1.47 % 
20.00 gm First Gold [7.70 %] (30 min) Hops 16.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.40 %] (5 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Screwtop (23/5/08)

bconnery said:


> Mild Thing III



:lol: Reckon it's high time for a beer name thread, another cracker.


----------



## Screwtop (23/5/08)

bindi said:


> Just mashing this from bits a pieces left over in bags, and also hops left over.
> "Indooroopilly Piddle" I called it.
> Style: Does not matter
> 22L
> ...







WHO ARE YOU, AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH BINDI?

I make this out to be only just over 7% ABV :lol:


----------



## bindi (23/5/08)

Screwtop said:


> WHO ARE YOU, AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE WITH BINDI?
> 
> I make this out to be only just over 7% ABV :lol:




Just filling in, he has gone soft  Made a few mids for him. :lol: 

HTFU.....OK? Says he will,promise.


----------



## browndog (24/5/08)

Put this recipe from BYO down yesterday, it's my first attempt a the style, and I must thank visiting interstate brewer and exworkmate *Head* for coming around and finishing off the boil when I was called away 15mins from flame out. Beersmith has always been pretty good for me with the strike water, but with this stepped mash I had to do a lot of scrambling to hit the required temps, a relaxed brewday not.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Blanche Oreiller Clone
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 4.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 19.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.25 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 4.83 % 
2.20 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 42.47 % 
2.00 kg Wheat, Flaked (1.6 SRM) Grain 38.61 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 9.65 % 
0.23 kg AA Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 4.44 % 
27.00 gm Halertau Aroma (organic) [6.80 %] (60 minHops 19.8 IBU 
2.00 gm Chamomile flowers (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
15.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
55.00 gm Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.18 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
25 min Protein Rest Add 9.74 L of water at 58.9 C 50.0 C 
45 min Saccrification Add 8.66 L of water at 96.3 C 68.0 C 
5 min Mash Out Add 7.55 L of water at 98.7 C 75.6 C 


cheers

Browndog


----------



## bconnery (24/5/08)

A double brew day of big beers (for me at least. Milds for others ...)

FES
Style: Foreign Extra Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 102.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 59.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 50.63 % 
1600.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 27.00 % 
250.00 gm Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) Grain 4.22 % 
250.00 gm Roasted Barley (Bairds) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 4.22 % 
200.00 gm Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (1150.0 EBC)Grain 3.38 % 
200.00 gm Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 3.38 % 
150.00 gm Black (Patent) Malt (1350.0 EBC) Grain 2.53 % 
150.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (216.7 EBC) Grain 2.53 % 
100.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (689.Grain 1.69 % 
25.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 0.42 % 
20.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.70 %] (60 min) Hops 36.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.70 %] (15 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.70 %] (5 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale (Wyeast Labs #1275) Yeast-Ale


----------



## bconnery (24/5/08)

And to follow that an India Pale Ale. 
Kind of using left over hop packets so the hopping schedule doesn't follow any real logic...


Recipe: Third Fleet
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (36.7) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 15.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 63.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5200.00 gm Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 87.76 % 
300.00 gm  Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.06 % 
175.00 gm Carahell (Weyermann) (27.0 EBC) Grain 2.95 % 
150.00 gm Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.53 % 
100.00 gm Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 1.69 % 
30.00 gm First Gold [7.70 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.70 %] (60 min) Hops 19.0 IBU 
30.00 gm First Gold [7.70 %] (20 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
30.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (10 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (10 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (5 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.70 %] (5 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs Thames Valley Ale (Wyeast Labs #1275) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Screwtop (24/5/08)

Following up on Post#1543

Yep possibly one of the nicest beers I've made to date, to my palate, no giveaway that Amarillo or US56 was used.

This is really good.

Screwy





Screwtop said:


> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 4.25 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRMGrain 90.81 %
> ...


----------



## bindi (24/5/08)

Screwtop said:


> Following up on Post#1543
> 
> Yep possibly one of the nicest beers I've made to date, to my palate, no giveaway that Amarillo or US56 was used.
> 
> ...


 

Well done Screwtop,Yes you can brew "outside the square" and get the required results, you of all people [true to style, tech type etc] , great to see, now to taste it, OK.


----------



## Linz (24/5/08)

T.D. said:


> From memory your system is HERMS isn't it Linz? So probably looking a bit iffy without a pump I guess!




All fixed now...just some grain in the shaft and housing..Thanks to Franko for the exploded view; so I knew if anything fell out of it I knew where to it put back. Impeller seemed awful tight on the shaft...but its running quiet now..LEAVE IT ALONE!!!! <_<


----------



## Pumpy (24/5/08)

Linz said:


> All fixed now...just some grain in the shaft and housing..Thanks to Franko for the exploded view; so I knew if anything fell out of it I knew where to it put back. Impeller seemed awful tight on the shaft...but its running quiet now..LEAVE IT ALONE!!!! <_<




Have you oiled your march Pump recently Linz ?


pumpy


----------



## Linz (25/5/08)

Not recently...but it was the impeller inside the housing that was tight...the electric motor is very quiet..


----------



## Peter Wadey (26/5/08)

Yesterday morning
A Helles to counter the Stout, Porter, ESB's & Strong Ales I've been drinking of late
1.054 18 IBU
5% Carahell
10% Wey. Munich 1
85% Wey. Pils
Acidulated malt to suit
Bittering only addition with NZ Hallertau cones
White Labs German Bock

Change of heart from doing something Scottish - so glad I did.


----------



## bindi (29/5/08)

Experimental beer using corn flakes, some sort of lager I think.  I know I said "bored with lager" but I like S-189, the one dry yeast that is very good IMO.

4.60 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) 
1.20 kg Corn, Flaked 
22.00 gm Hallertauer [not enough Saaz]
35.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (20 min) 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

25+ L pre boil

Hit 48c and 63c so far.


----------



## bindi (29/5/08)

Have the worst stuck sparge I have ever had :angry: almost dumped the lot [almost  ] and was going to write it off as experience.
Could still happen, not happy. 

Edit: Glad I waited, almost there at 22L, 3 and a bit more to hit the target of 25.2L pre boil, now happy.


----------



## winkle (29/5/08)

I'll be bunging in the yeast into a Green Bullet Ale as soon as I'm home.
'Almost' had a stuck sparge last nite too  
Must remember to tweak the marga settings in preperation for a double batch on Saturday.


----------



## Kai (29/5/08)

Simple american pale ale brewing this arvo:

23L
OG 1.054
45 IBU

5.4kg JW trad
300g JW caramalt
300g kibbled wheat

Simcoe bittering
30g Simcoe @ flameout
20g Tassie Cascade (whole) @ flameout

US-05


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/5/08)

Theres a man who loves his job. Does it all day, then goes home and makes the same thing! Thats a no chill flameout bittering addition or will it be chilled?


----------



## Kai (29/5/08)

Well I do have ash's mashmaster plate chiller sitting here, but I can't be bothered using it so it'll be wort into the jerry on top of the flameout hops and then the jerry into the laundry sink with some ice. Treating the 'flameout' addition as a 5 minute one for bittering calculations.

It's relaxing churning out a nice ale at home, I've had a hankering for some simcoe for a few weeks now and I get to run around the back yard brandishing the paddle a little.


----------



## mika (29/5/08)

You mean the mash paddle that still hasn't got any holes ?  

I think GL's close to winning his bet.


----------



## Kai (29/5/08)

I don't doubt it. Did we stipulate any terms? I forget.


----------



## randyrob (29/5/08)

Hey Kai,

That recipe is very simular to one i just brewed except i used knibbled wheat, we'll have to have a taste off when she's ready
let me know  

Cheers Rob.


----------



## Kai (29/5/08)

I think a taste-off can be arranged, perhaps even at a brewday in my backyard now that I've moved and have room to host one. You can bring your hole saw


----------



## randyrob (29/5/08)

it's on like donkey kong...


----------



## Kleiny (29/5/08)

Brewing a Kolsch tomorrow

23l
Pilsner malt 5kg
Wheat melt 500g

hops
amarillo 15g (60min)
hallertau 15g (10min)
Tettnang 15g (flame out)

Wyeast Kolsch

what do you think any suggestions?


----------



## roger mellie (29/5/08)

Looks Good Kai.

Simcoe - my new best friend. :wub: Goes well with Centennial from experimentation (actally havent tried a hop that doesnt go with Centennial). I have an APA to prove it.

Does LC use any Simcoe at all?

RM


----------



## Guest Lurker (29/5/08)

roger mellie said:


> Does LC use any Simcoe at all?
> 
> RM



Phil Sexton told me last time I was playing chess with him that it uses Simcoe mash hopped.


----------



## Kai (29/5/08)

simcoe would definitely go very well with centennial, it's an absolute winner paired with cascade in an american brown. it's been my go-to american hop at home for a few years now, it's what I used to bend ears about before glacier.



Kleiny said:


> Brewing a Kolsch tomorrow
> 
> 23l
> Pilsner malt 5kg
> ...



looks a little hoppy to me, though that's not necessarily a bad thing. amarillo is an interesting choice for bittering, i'd be keen to try it without the late additions to see if any amarillo comes through, just out of curiosity.


----------



## drsmurto (30/5/08)

Dont have the net at home (still) so this is what i will be brewing on the weekend.

Warrens 'Just a trickle' Dark Mild (altho with the beerbelly falsie i get a clear runoff after less than 1L and can run it out as quick as i want...)

Testing out some kiwi styrian flowers. 

Gotta love the Ringwood yeast :beerbang: 

Then have to decide what to dump on the yeast cake - narrowed it down to 3 - Hobgoblin, Theakston Old Peculier or a Ruddles County :icon_drool2: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Dark Mild - case swap
Brewer: DrSmurto
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Mild
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.68 L
Estimated OG: 1.039 SG
Estimated Color: 33.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 54.05 % 
1.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 33.78 % 
0.15 kg Amber Malt (Bairds) (45.3 EBC) Grain 4.05 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (750.6 EBC) Grain 4.05 % 
0.15 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 4.05 % 
35.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 20.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (20 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.70 %] (20 min) (AromaHops - 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 3.70 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 10.00 L of water at 78.0 C 69.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.00 L of water at 93.0 C 78.0 C


----------



## Adamt (30/5/08)

This is what I will be doing today... a kind of interesting Belgian strong ale for the upcoming case swap. Not sure how well the ingredients will work (i.e. the rye) but I won't be drinking most of it anyway 

July Case Belgian
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 22/04/2008 
Style: Belgian Tripel Brewer: Adam 
Batch Size: 18.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 24.00 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency: 0.0 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 62.5 % 
1.00 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 12.5 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 12.5 % 
20.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50%] (20 min) Hops 10.3 IBU 
1.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 12.5 % 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.104 SG (1.075-1.085 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.022 SG (1.010-1.016 SG)
Estimated Color: 10.3 EBC (9.9-11.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 27.2 IBU (25.0-38.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.5 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 10.8 % (7.5-9.0 %)


I also get to try out my sexy new 70L SS kettle 




Cheers


----------



## drsmurto (30/5/08)

Adamt said:


> <snip?
> 
> Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 10.8 % (7.5-9.0 %)
> 
> Cheers



And this is why i am making a dark mild for the swap at 2.6% abv since you crazy buggers put in rocket fuel! 

Not that i am averse to drinking fuel.........  :lol:


----------



## Adamt (30/5/08)

It's not a Belgian unless...


----------



## Weizguy (30/5/08)

I pitched a 2 litre culture of Wyeast Bavarian Wheat yeast into a 25 litre batch of my Schneider weisse-style ale last night.
I just hope it doesn't foam out of the fermentor while I'm not there. I like to watch! :icon_cheers: 

I hope to culture more yeast tonight, for a pitching of W1007 - German Ale into a batch of Altbier early next week.

Then, I'll be needing to clean up (and ferment) some no-chilled ales and lagers, stored in various containers about the house. I have about 100 litres of no-chill wort to ferment.

Beers
Les (post #2002) Edit: wrong number


----------



## Steve (30/5/08)

Doing Tonys EKG Bitter on Sunday (40 litre batch)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=394

Cheers
Steve


----------



## hockadays (30/5/08)

Just finished a hefeweizen and pitched Munich Wheat Dry yeast. Brewday was going well till 15 mins left of boil and I got a call next thing I'm in the car heading to the airport to drop off a passport and giving the missus directions on when to turn off the gas. Got home 1.5hrs later. Asked the missus what time she turned off the heat and she said she forgot. Turned out it boiled for an extra 15mins. Bitterness may be up a bit so I diluted with a litre of water to bring the volume back up and IBUs down a little. Chilled it down and pitched. Hope it turns out alright  

Heres the recipe,

1.7 Pils weyermann
2.5 Wheat weyermann
.2 Vienna weyer
.2 carahell weyer

30g of hersbrucker @ 50mins turned out to be 65min
11g of Spalt @ 50 but turned into 65mins also

21L all up at 1.048 70% eff and 17IBU


----------



## Hutch (30/5/08)

Low IBUs should be fairly forgiving, and the longer boil will have had a diminishing effect. 
Hope for the best!


----------



## bindi (30/5/08)

hockadays said:


> Just finished a hefeweizen and pitched Munich Wheat Dry yeast. Brewday was going well till 15 mins left of boil and I got a call next thing I'm in the car heading to the airport to drop off a passport and giving the missus directions on when to turn off the gas. Got home 1.5hrs later. Asked the missus what time she turned off the heat and she said she forgot. Turned out it boiled for an extra 15mins. Bitterness may be up a bit so I diluted with a litre of water to bring the volume back up and IBUs down a little. Chilled it down and pitched. Hope it turns out alright
> 
> Heres the recipe,
> 
> ...





15 min is nothing, it will be fine  my even be better.


----------



## glennheinzel (31/5/08)

Jamil's Brown Porter. Ran out of Fuggles so threw in some EKG

Size: 21.5 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Attenuation: 75.0%
Calories: 171.92 per 12.0 fl oz

Original Gravity: 1.052 (1.040 - 1.052)
Terminal Gravity: 1.013 (1.008 - 1.014)
Color: 24.3 (20.0 - 30.0)
Alcohol: 5.08% (4.0% - 5.4%)
Bitterness: 27.08 (18.0 - 35.0)

Ingredients:
4.3 kg Perle Ale Malt
0.45 kg Brown Malt
0.45 kg Crystal Malt 40L
0.28 kg Chocolate Malt
30.0 g Fuggle (4.5%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
12 g East Kent Goldings (4.2%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
8 g East Kent Goldings (4.2%) - added during boil, boiled 10 min

0.5 ea Whirlfloc Tablets (Irish moss) - added during boil, boiled 15 min


----------



## Steve (1/6/08)

Steve said:


> Doing Tonys EKG Bitter on Sunday (40 litre batch)
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=394
> 
> ...



Ended up doing this late yesterday afternoon. I set everything up for a early start this morning....after a few beers I thought what the hell why wait. First time Ive brewed into the darkness.

Slightly modified Tonys recipe and ended up with:

48 litre batch (pre boil)

6kg Maris Otter
2kg Weyerman Pills
500gms Bairds pale crystal (100 EBC)
500gms BB Wheat
100gms Cararoma

110gms EKG (4.8%AA) @ 60 mins
50gms EKG @ 20mins and 0 mins

1 Whirlfloc @ 15 mins
1 heaped teaspoon Gypsum in Mash and Sparge water

SO4 x 2

Mashed with 27 litres @ 68 degrees
Sparged with 27 litres @ 78 degrees

Ended up with 34.5 litres after the boil = 17.5 litres into each fermenter, topped up to 19 in each.
No chilled overnight in fermenters and piched yeast this morning.

OG 1052

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Kleiny (1/6/08)

Rukh said:


> Jamil's Brown Porter. Ran out of Fuggles so threw in some EKG
> 
> Ingredients:
> 4.3 kg Perle Ale Malt
> ...


 Should be a good porter i made one almost exactly the same with a bit more chocolate malt and its a great beer my wife thinks it is pretty good as i think she can taste a real chocolate hit in it.


----------



## glennheinzel (1/6/08)

Kleiny said:


> Should be a good porter i made one almost exactly the same with a bit more chocolate malt and its a great beer my wife thinks it is pretty good as i think she can taste a real chocolate hit in it.



Cool. I'm looking forward to it already. Tis the weather to be supping Porter (and Stout and Rauchbier and Bock and Dunkleweizen and....)


----------



## winkle (1/6/08)

Pitching the yeast on a CAP after brewing it up last night.

24litres

4kg BB Pale Pils
500gm Jasmine Rice
200gm CaraPils
200gm light crystal

20gm Newport pellets 60min
15gm Saaz pellets 15min
15gm B-Saaz 2min

Just about to mash-in a basic pale ale, that'll have 1kg of Acerola cherrys to contend with at secondary.


----------



## Adamt (1/6/08)

Making it a double brew weekend for me, just a straight forward Aussie pale.

Adelaide Bitter
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 1/06/2008 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter Brewer: Adam 
Batch Size: 20.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 22.89 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency: 75.3 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 42.3 % 
1.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 42.3 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 14.1 % 
0.05 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 1.4 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00%] (60 min) Hops 23.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00%] (30 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs Cooper Ale (Coopers #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.042 SG (1.040-1.048 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.042 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG (1.008-1.012 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.006 SG 
Estimated Color: 7.2 EBC (9.9-31.5 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 32.3 IBU (25.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.8 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.1 % (3.8-4.6 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % 
Actual Calories: 384 cal/l 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 9.00 L of water at 68.5 C 62.5 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 7.00 L of water at 96.0 C 76.0 C 10 min 
Sparge Add 12.00 L of water at 76.0 C 76.0 C 10 min


----------



## Jye (1/6/08)

Brewing a Belgain pale ale today at Chads and drink his rye APA and 2.5 yr old mead :icon_drool2: 

Belgian Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 4/05/2008 
Batch Size: 24.00 L
Boil Size: 32.70 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Brew Sculpture (50L) 

Mash or Steep Grains
Ingredients for Mashing Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 91.84 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich III, Dark (Weyermann) (75.0 SRM) Grain 4.08 % 
0.20 kg Munich I, Light (Weyermann) (8.0 SRM) Grain 4.08 % 

60 min 41.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.30 %] (60 min) Hops 
40 min 20.00 gm Saaz [2.50 %] (40 min) Hops 
15 min 10.00 gm Saaz [2.50 %] (15 min) Hops 
5 min 0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs SafBrew Specialty Ale (DCL Yeast #T-58) Yeast-Ale


----------



## bindi (1/6/08)

Another experimental Beer  if it comes close to a style please let me know.
I have Wyeast 1335 and SafAle k-97 yeast cakes I am racking off in the morning [thinking the 1335].
22L
Step mash .

4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 8.33 % (J
0.25 kg Crystal 
0.25 kg Roasted Barley
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 26.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (30 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (15 min) 7.9 IBU

Edit: Add IBUs


----------



## Adamt (1/6/08)

Take a scoop of yeast cake from each brew!


----------



## bindi (1/6/08)

Adamt said:


> Take a scoop of yeast cake from each brew!


don't laugh,done that before [to great effect] , could happen again  .


----------



## bconnery (1/6/08)

Jye said:


> Brewing a Belgain pale ale today at Chads and drink his rye APA and 2.5 yr old mead :icon_drool2:
> 
> Belgian Pale Ale
> 
> ...



Looks nice Jye. I have a fairly similar one just coming good in the tap now. Bit of cara-aroma in mine too. Done with hallertau and WLP575 Belgian ale blend. 

Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 16.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3800.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 82.61 % 
650.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 14.13 % 
100.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.17 % 
50.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 1.09 % 
20.00 gm Horizon [9.30 %] (45 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (15 min)Hops 2.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (10 min)Hops 1.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs Belgian Style Ale Yeast Blend (White Labs Yeast-Ale


----------



## Weizguy (1/6/08)

Was hoping to find time to make this one today, but time's getting away from me, and triple decoction (+ decoction mash-out) can take some time. From BeerSmith:

Helles Weizenbock - "Starkbierzeit Weizenhellbock"
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 03-06-08 
Style: Weizenbock Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Volume: 31.51 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % 

Amount Item Type 
6.70 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 
3.00 kg Pilsner (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 
0.45 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 

--
Mash in: Add 25.38 L of water at 38.0 C 
20 min - Hold mash at 35.0 C for 20 min 
Step: Add 5.38 L of water at 99.3 C 
20 min - Hold mash at 45.0 C for 20 min 
Protein rest: Decoct 4.76 L of mash and boil it 40 min - Hold mash at 52.0 C for 40 min 
Low Saccharification: Decoct 7.79 L of mash and boil it 30 min - Hold mash at 62.0 C for 30 min 
High saccharification: Decoct 9.83 L of mash and boil it 30 min - Hold mash at 72.0 C for 30 min 
Mash out: Decoct 8.01 L of mash and boil it 10 min - Hold mash at 78.0 C for 10 min 
-- Sparge with 10.92 L of 75.6 C water. 
-- Add water to achieve boil volume of 31.51 L 
-- Estimated Pre-boil Gravity is: 1.071 SG with all grains/extracts added 
Boil for 60 min Start to Boil
Amount Item Type 
140.00 gm Strisslespalt [1.80%] (60 min) Hops 
45 min into boil Add 10.00 gm Strisslespalt [1.80%] (15 min) 
-- Cool wort to fermentation temperature 
-- Add water (as needed) to achieve volume of 25.00 L 
-- Siphon wort to primary fermenter and aerate wort. 
03-06-08 Measure Original Gravity: ________ (Estimate: 1.089 SG) 

*NOTE: *This brew meets most of the criteria for the Weizenbock style, except for colour. I figure if you can have a Maibock as a pale bock, why cannot a similar wheat bock exist?

Maybe Tuesday while I get a rego check and tune-up (for the car, not me...or the brew-rig).

I have assumed the same evap rate as my old BBQ burner (which will be wrong), and have also (upon recommendation) assumed a reduction of AA% to 1.8 for my hops. I will sparge more (volume) and hope for a higher extract efficiency.
Will be a good chance to test the Chinese spiral burner (with stand). Have borrowed an adjustable HP reg from MHB. Seems pretty good, and I'm scared to give it full bickies. I put the 80 litre s/s keg-like pot on, with 30l water and it's up to boil in about 20 min (or less), from tap temp. If it turn up the burner valve too much, the flame reflects off the pot and goes under the ring and is likely to burn my back verandah, despite being raised on bricks, too. Burner cost - $30. Two thumbs up!

Les out


----------



## Kai (2/6/08)

It's 7 AM and I'm supposed to be studying for an exam tomorrow, so what better time to brew up another batch?

Heating the strike water for a maibock right now:

OG 1.064
24 IBU

57% weyermann vienna
41.5% weyermann pils
1.5% weyermann melanoidin

US Tettnang bittering only

US-05


Perhaps a little heavy on the malt but I'm sure it'll survive.


----------



## brendanos (2/6/08)

Kai said:


> It's 7 AM and I'm supposed to be studying for an exam tomorrow, so what better time to brew up another batch?



It really is the ultimate procrastination. Last year I had a handful of assignments pending, none of which I'd finished, but I had a bathroom full of lively fermenters.

I doubt that much melanoidin will prevent it from being quaffed vigorously next summer... if you can wait that long.


----------



## Kai (2/6/08)

Oh, it won't make it to summer.

It's more the combination of vienna, mel and higher OG that makes me think it will lean to too malty. Then again I just undershot my mash temp and ended up at 63.... malty but dry.


----------



## Weizguy (3/6/08)

Just about to add the water for the 45C rest from my recipe above.

It's the most full my mash tun has ever been, and my new burner is so good that I overshot my mash-in temp by about 5 degrees. The proteins should still break down OK in the next step, as Warner suggests the low mash-in for dissolving compounds for the next steps.

Wish me luck!  

Weizguy out


----------



## bindi (3/6/08)

Wow, big beer and a lot of effort  let us know if you get close to 1.089 OG you expect.


----------



## Weizguy (3/6/08)

bindi said:


> Wow, big beer and a lot of effort  let us know if you get close to 1.089 OG you expect.


Will do!

I'm just boiling the 2nd decoction (for the 62 C sacc. rest), and it looks like milky porridge (but smells like heaven on a good day). Just up to the low 60's and the colour is becoming clearer. Enzymes are working well.

edit: BTW, I'll be adding rice gulls post-decoction, to help with the lautering. No point in decocting those, is there?


----------



## Weizguy (4/6/08)

G'day Bindi...

OK. It's in the jerry can. There is about 2 litres of trub and hop residue left over. The refractometer indicates 21.8. That's spot on 1.089. You wouldn't credit it. Only 70% extract efficiency. Not too shabby for a strong beer, though.

Having a Belgian Uber-blonde (7.5 % ABV) off tap to celebrate the end of this long and arduous day.
This beer marks the beginning of Starkbierzeit at my house.

Les


----------



## bindi (4/6/08)

1.089 [refrac 21.8] well done, don't you just love it when you "nail it". ^_^


----------



## Weizguy (5/6/08)

bindi said:


> 1.089 [refrac 21.8] well done, don't you just love it when you "nail it". ^_^


Love it, but a little surprised, too.  ...due to historical low efficiency on big beers.

Poured the jerry-can contents onto a yeast cake from my Schneider weisse clone tonight.
In order to avoid massive loss due to foaming/ too much yeast/ blow-off, I stirred the beer into the yeast cake and then split the batch across 2 fermentors. Should be nice for the HAG case swap, but may need some maturation time.
That's what I'm brewin'!


----------



## Doc (7/6/08)

Just kegged my Pliny the Elder clone.

I have also found the limit of dry hopping :beerbang:
If you look carefully at the following picture you can see the shadow of the yeast and hop trub in the fermenter.



180gr of dry hops 100 of which was Tomahawk and the other 80gr was a mix of Chinook and Simcoe.

This is the drained fermenter.
You can't see that tap 



The aroma is awesome.
7.6% 240+ IBU's and sensational.

Doc


----------



## Stuster (7/6/08)

Just squeezed the cube on an alt beer. Hoping it'll be ready for the fabulous ISB comp  but it'll only just be ready I guess. Hoping to get in another session tomorrow but haven't quite decided what to do. Porter or ESB or pilsner. Decisions can be fun.  

1838 Altbier

Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.64 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 27.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 64.36 % 
1.50 kg Pale malt (4.0 EBC) Grain 29.70 % 
0.10 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 1.98 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 1.98 % 
0.10 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 1.98 % 
60.00 gm Pacific Hallertau [6.90 %] (60 min) Hops 37.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Tettnang [4.30 %] (10 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) Yeast-Ale


----------



## brendanos (7/6/08)

You're an inspiration, Doc!


----------



## Steve (7/6/08)

Doing a double batch of german pilsener tomorrow (maybe this arvo if I can be arsed).

90% Weyerman Pils
10% Munich 1

2 lots of liberty hops at 60 and 15

S189

Simple as - just the way I like it.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## randyrob (7/6/08)

hmm..there's 4 empty kegs in the shed not earning their keep, House Pale it is! 

House Pale.

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 80.00 Wort Size (L): 80.00
Total Grain (kg): 17.39
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.03
Anticipated EBC: 10.1
Anticipated IBU: 25.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.0 12.17 kg. Kirin Malt 1.038 5
20.0 3.48 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
10.0 1.74 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Magnum Pellet 13.10 21.5 60 min.
45.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.90 4.4 10 min.
45.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05


----------



## Kai (7/6/08)

Looks beautiful, rob.


----------



## warra48 (7/6/08)

Put this one down yesterday. In the fridge overnight, and aerated and pitched yeast this morning.

25 Niangala Pale Ale 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 6/06/2008 
Batch Size: 23.20 L
Brewer: Robert 
Boil Size: 30.78 L Asst Brewer: Elsie the Pug 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients:

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Golden Promise (5.9 EBC) Grain 81.63 % 
500.00 gm Munich (15.0 EBC) Grain 10.20 % 
250.00 gm Wheat (4.0 EBC) Grain 5.10 % 
100.00 gm Amber (100.0 EBC) Grain 2.04 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.02 % 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Horizon [9.30 %] (60 min) Hops 15.5 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 6.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Super Alpha [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.053 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: ? SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.21 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: ? % 
Bitterness: 44.4 IBU Calories: 494 cal/l 

60 min Mash 66.5 C


----------



## Brewer_010 (7/6/08)

Using up some Green Bullet hops I've had in my freezer for quite some time. 

In honour of HRH I suppose, given the occassion 

Green Dragon Ale

Brew Type: Extract 
Date: 7/06/2008 
Style: English Special or Best Bitter 
Brewer: Inhale 
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Volume: 23.28 L Boil Time: 70 min 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 

2.30 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 79.0 % 
0.15 kg CSR Golden Syrup (0.0 EBC) Extract 5.2 % 
0.20 kg Caraamber (59.1 EBC) Grain 6.9 % 
0.15 kg (Joe White) Crystal (141.8 EBC) Grain 5.2 % 
0.11 kg Caraaroma (300.0 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 

10.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50%] (60 min) Hops 20.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50%] (15 min) Hops 13.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50%] (10 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50%] (0 min) Hops - 

0.50 tsp Koppa Floc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.045 SG (1.039-1.045 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.009-1.014 SG) 
Estimated Color: 24.3 EBC (11.8-27.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 41.7 IBU (20.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 3.2 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.5 % (3.7-4.8 %)


----------



## Kai (7/6/08)

Brewing a stout tomorrow:



> *Black Heart*
> 
> OG 1.065
> 85 EBC
> ...


----------



## craig maher (7/6/08)

Kai said:


> Brewing a stout tomorrow:



How do you find the rye in a stout Kai?
I love the stuff but hadn't thought of using it in a stout.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Kai (8/6/08)

I don't know yet, craig. It's my first time 

i'll post my impression upon consumption.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/6/08)

Kai said:


> Brewing a stout tomorrow:




That seems like a lot of Carafa for 22l Kai, I have found it very strong and overpoweringly chocolatey, but if thats your thing....


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/6/08)

Tomorrow's Ooorish Red.  

There should be a similar version going down in Tallarook too.  

Wazzie's Dargle

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

09-D Scottish And Irish Ale, Irish Red Ale

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 17 Max IBU: 28
Min Clr: 23 Max Clr: 47 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.85
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.31
Anticipated EBC: 40.5
Anticipated IBU: 25.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 52.94 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.046 SG 11.39 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
91.4 9.00 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
4.1 0.40 kg. Weyermann Caramunich III Germany 1.037 187
1.0 0.10 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 194
1.5 0.15 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 470
2.0 0.20 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1200

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Northdown Pellet 6.50 14.0 60 min.
50.00 g. Northdown Pellet 6.50 11.9 30 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1275 Thames Valley Ale


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Dublin
Profile known for: Dk Lager, Dry Stout

Calcium(Ca): 118.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 4.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 12.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 54.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 19.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 319.0 ppm

pH: 8.33


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: 

Total Grain kg: 9.85
Total Water Qts: 15.61 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 14.77 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
protein 5 20 55 55 Infuse 66 14.77 1.50
sacc 5 60 66 66 Infuse 90 8.15 2.33


Total Water Qts: 24.23 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 22.93 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 29.50 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.


Warren -


----------



## boingk (8/6/08)

Just bottled my 'Fuggley Ale':

Coopers Real Ale goop,
1500g light liquid malt extract,
500g Crystal grain,
12g Fuggles @ 20min,
12g Fuggles dry in secondary for a week.
(S-04 yeast).

Biggest use of grains to date in one hit, and I liked it! Thinking heavily towards Partial/AG here...

Stout coming up, will probably be something like this:

Tin of goop,
1500g Dark liquid malt extract,
500g Crystal grain,
300g Chocolate grain,
100g Black patent grain,
20g Goldings @ 20min,
20g Goldings dry in secondary for a week.
(S-04 yeast, made to 18L)

I know its not up to AG standards but any suggestions would be appreciated.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## Juddy (8/6/08)

Home from night shift @ 0830.
HLT on for todays brew...

06-08-2008 Chunk's Belgian Dubbel

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Anticipated OG: 1.085 
Anticipated EBC: 26.1
Anticipated IBU: 25.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
75.9 6.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 317.42 4
12.7 1.00 kg. Candi Sugar (clear) Generic 384.25 1
3.8 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 284.01 350
3.8 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 300.71 48
3.8 0.30 kg. Wheat Malt Germany 325.77 4

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Hallertau Pellet 3.70 13.1 60 min.
35.00 g. Hallertau Pellet 3.70 8.8 30 min.
28.00 g. Saaz Plug 2.20 2.5 15 min.
28.00 g. Saaz Plug 2.20 1.0 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1388 Belgian Strong Ale


Whilst waiting for the mash popped this one in the keg...


Chunk's Imperial India Pale Ale

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Anticipated OG: 1.082 
Anticipated EBC: 16.6
Anticipated IBU: 105.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
66.7 6.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 309.07 6
22.2 2.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 317.42 4
5.6 0.50 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 300.71 56
5.6 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 334.13 4


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.80 86.4 60 min.
40.00 g. East Kent Goldings Pellet 4.80 6.1 10 min.
40.00 g. Fuggles Pellet 4.80 6.1 10 min.
40.00 g. East Kent Goldings Pellet 4.80 3.4 5 min.
40.00 g. Fuggles Pellet 4.80 3.4 5 min.
40.00 g. East Kent Goldings Pellet 4.80 0.0 Dry Hop
40.00 g. Fuggles Pellet 4.80 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1098 British Ale


All in all a very productive day!  

Cheers
Juddy


----------



## Kai (8/6/08)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> That seems like a lot of Carafa for 22l Kai, I have found it very strong and overpoweringly chocolatey, but if thats your thing....



I've never used III but II has always been fairly bland in my experience. The wort going into the kettle was a lot lighter than I was expecting for 350g of dark grain; it's brown rather than black. Maybe roy gypped me h34r: 

Just drew off a sample from the kettle, at this stage it doesn't seem to strong.


----------



## barls (8/6/08)

heres what i have planned for tomorrow


----------



## Tony (8/6/08)

brewed a Scottish 70/- today. Base Golden promise, 2.2% caraaroma, 2.2% Roast Barley. 1.038, Bittered with EKG to 20 IBU

Tommorow is 50 liters or classic Rauchbier with 40% Rauchmalz, munick, pils, caramunich 2, caraaroma and some Carafe spec 2. 1.056, bittering to about 28 IBU with SAAZ! and a bit at the end for the hell of it.

Also mashing and no chilling a Belgian DDDDDDDubbel. GP, Munich 2, Caramunic 2 and caraaroma. Sugar will be added later. 1.068, 20 IBU with NZ Styrian goldings flowers at 45 min, 15 min and flame out. 3787 yeast.

ooooooooo i cant wait for tham all!

cheers

edit: 1.068, not 1.086


----------



## schooey (8/6/08)

Belgian Bubbel? Is that a big Belgian beer fermented in a '91 Mazda 121?


----------



## Tony (8/6/08)

if only there was a middle finger emicon!


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/6/08)

Or there's the Canadian-Belgian offering from Unibroue. The Belgian Bubl.  

Warren -


----------



## schooey (8/6/08)

Tony said:


> if only there was a middle finger emicon!



:lol: 

We are going to have to make a 'Tony Lexicon Wiki'

Rice gulls
Belgian Bubbels
Firmenters


----------



## Tony (8/6/08)

close enough


----------



## leeboy (8/6/08)

Munich Dunkel

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
86.7 8.30 kg. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 8
10.4 1.00 kg. Munich Malt(dark) Canada 1.034 30
2.8 0.27 kg. Carafa Special Germany 1.030 600

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
65.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 3.70 19.3 60 min.
35.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 3.70 3.5 20 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2308 Munich Lager


----------



## Tony (8/6/08)

Lots of Munich there leeboy......... will certanly live up to it name 

I have updated my brew list aproperatly 

If forever will be know as..................


----------



## PostModern (8/6/08)

Just finished brewing with some Marris Otter, JW Wheat Malt and EKG from a club buy.

On Scotty's wise council, I brewed a double batch, although as usual, my bucket measuring system means I'm probably a tad over gravity. Recipe was:

Grain and adjunct:
Bucket and a fifth of Marris Otter
10th of a bucket of wheat malt
250g of Dark Crystal
300g white sugar
65C mash

Hops:
20g EKG 4.6% first wort hopped (these were some I bought from HBW's sale)
50g Nothern Brewer 6.7% 60 mins
45g EKG pellets in whirlpool

Collected 34 litres in two cubes. I thought there might be another 4-5 litres, so I ran the rest into another cube just in case, but all it was was about a litre and a half of just trub and hops. Took the gravity reading from that cube and got 1.045, which is not too bad. I'll water that down to 1.039 or so in the fermenter for 20L batches (might adjust the gravity tomorrow once I take a reading from the fermenter, as the test wort was mushy and green as well as being warm).

The whole process smelt great. All the way thru from the crush, mash and boil. Nicest aroma from any malt I've ever used, I gotta say. Lovely smelling malt.

I did the floating mash thing and man, it ran great. Less than a litre needed recirculating before lovely bright wort ran into the kettle. I should have taken a pic of the first runnings before the heat went onto the kettle. Spectacular colour and clarity. Putting the heat on of course ruined that with protein break, as well as the FWHs but the runnings in the clear hose were clean and bright all the way. All thru the long, slow sparge, the grain bed floated up to the top of the water, like never before in my mash tun. Must be that the MO is meant to do this. It just floated and gave its all to the brew. I chewed some of the spent grain afterwards and nothing sweet at all was left. Lovely extraction. Hoping I didn't stuff up the bittering and boil, because the way the mash ran deserves to make a great beer.


----------



## Screwtop (9/6/08)

Tony said:


> if only there was a middle finger emicon!




Here Tony 


:lol:


----------



## Screwtop (9/6/08)

What is it with all the belgians.

Only my third attempt at this style, first AG attempt. Tomorrow or Wednesday.


Belgian Golden Strong


23.00 L 
90 min boil
OG: 1.072 SG
Color: 4.0 SRM
IBU: 30 IBU


80% Pilsner Malt 
20% Sugar Dememera
30 IBU B-Saaz
20g DCL Yeast #T-58


Infusion 90 min conversion @ 65.0 C 
Mash Out


----------



## Jye (9/6/08)

House APA today and the first time Im brewing a double batch... should be interesting  

*House APA*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 9/06/2008 
Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Jye
Batch Size: 40.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 52.30 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 72.3 % 
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 24.1 % 
0.30 kg Amber Malt (50.0 SRM) Grain 3.6 % 

40.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (20 min) Hops 18.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%] (20 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 

40.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (5 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
40.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (5 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 

30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

2 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 7.2 SRM (5.0-14.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 40.0 IBU (30.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.5 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.9 % (4.5-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## devo (9/6/08)

I'm having another crack at a Belgian dubbel today. I will be chilling this one, when its done condition half in a 10ltr keg, bottle the rest and forget about it for another 6-12 months before hooking in.

Chimay Red copy

Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
18B-Belgian Strong Ale-Belgian Dubbel

Minimum OG: 1.062 SG Maximum OG: 1.075 SG
Minimum FG: 1.008 SG Maximum FG: 1.018 SG
Minimum IBU: 15 IBU Maximum IBU: 25 IBU
Minimum Color: 25.3 EBC Maximum Color: 43.8 EBC

Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 27.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 23.00 l
Volume Transferred: 22.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 22.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 21.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.058 SG Expected OG: 1.074 SG
Expected FG: 1.015 SG Apparent Attenuation: 78.1 %
Expected ABV: 7.8 % Expected ABW: 6.1 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 20.1 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 35.3 EBC
BU:GU ratio: 0.27 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 70.0 % 
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 19 degC 

Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
German Pilsner Malt 6.000 kg 80.5 % 3.5 In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAmber 1.000 kg 13.4 % 9.8 In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - Candi Sugar Amber 0.450 kg 6.0 % 12.2 End Of Boil

Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh 5.0 % 35 g 17.2 Loose Whole Hops 60 Min From End
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh 5.0 % 10 g 3.0 Loose Whole Hops 20 Min From End
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh 5.0 % 10 g 0.0 Loose Whole Hops At turn off

Yeast
Belgian Ale yeast (AKA T-58)


----------



## Jye (9/6/08)

Looking at my records I havnt brewed this APA for near 7 months  and damn it smell great. Ended up hitting all my numbers and its now sitting at a nice 17C.


----------



## Tony (9/6/08)

Devo......... whats the Caraamber like. I almost got myself some a while back.

I had a great 2 days brewing. I have decided to explore belgian and scottich beers this winter and the Scottish 70/- i brewed is going to be tops!. If you read the Guideline it says a smoky character, and i always added smoked malt but this is soooooooo wrong! No crystal (well a bit of cararoma) and a good chunk of Roast Barley. It smelt smokey into the cube. It was a roasty smokyness and i cant wait to get it on some 1728.

brewed a 50 liter batch of Rauchbier and 27 liter batch of belgian Bubbel thismorning before 10 AM. I woke up at 4:30 am thismoring needing to use the loo and thought...... bugger it! Lets fire up the HLT.

Used NZ styrian goldings flowers in the Bubbel. They had a wonderful subtle aroma that was sweet and spicy. Reminded me of honey and cinamon :huh: 

The Rauchbier.......... well i put 80% into the Promash efficiency and aimed for a 1.056 beer. I got my volume at 1.064. I picked up the .......... well you cant call it a problem can you........ when i tested my pre boil gravity and it was 1.054 or there abouts. Promash said it should be 1.046  so i upped the bittering hops to match (and doesnt almost 200g of SAAZ in the boil smell great in the garage)

Pitched US-05 into it. I was going to make it a lager but i still have the Potters oktoberfest from october last year in cubes that needs to be brewed. Starter for the WLP 833 is getting done tonight


The Belgian Trippel was emptied out of the cube last night and i have 28 liters of it in a 30 liter firmenter. after 24 hrs its frothing on the lid so i have a blow off tube set up. I have just realised i now have to add the sugar during the firmentation so space is going to be at a premium with only about 2 to 3 inches of headspace <_< . 

Thats what im brewin 

cheers


----------



## devo (9/6/08)

Tony said:


> Devo......... whats the Caraamber like. I almost got myself some a while back.
> 
> brewed. Starter for the WLP 833 is getting done tonight



CaraAmber is drool worthy stuff Tony :icon_drool2: Second time I've used it and it's one of the best smelling malts I've come across.


----------



## NickB (10/6/08)

Just finishing up the boil (in the dark tonight!) of my Case Swap Beer

APA
3kg Munich
2kg Galaxy
250g Wheat
150g CaraRed
20g Black

Simcoe @ 60
Glacier @ 30 & 10
Ahtanum @ 15 & 5
Cascade and Simcoe Dry Hop

This will be slightly less bitter, and a bit more hoppy than the last attempt....

Cheers


----------



## Tony (10/6/08)

devo said:


> CaraAmber is drool worthy stuff Tony :icon_drool2: Second time I've used it and it's one of the best smelling malts I've come across.



Is it sweet like a crystal or dry and buiskety like amber malt?

I just had pictures of amber malt dryness and wasnt real sure.

cheers


----------



## Fourstar (10/6/08)

I did a 'sort of' hop burst APA on Sunday. (Couldn't resist a small bittering addition thou.)

Recipe: Simcoe Hopburst Pale
Brewer: Braden
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.71 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 9.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item 
4.50 kg Pale (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) 76.3 % 
1.00 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) 16.9 % 
0.40 kg Crystal (60.0 SRM) 6.8 % 

10.00 gm Amarillo (60 min) 
20.00 gm Simcoe (20 min) 
10.00 gm Amarillo (20 min) 
10.00 gm Cascade (20 min) 
10.00 gm Amarillo (5 min)
10.00 gm Cascade (5 min) 
10.00 gm Simcoe (0 min) 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet 
1 Pkgs SafAle (DCL Yeast #S-05) 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.90 kg
----------------------------
Name Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out 76.0 C 10 min


----------



## NickB (11/6/08)

Got woken up early, so decided to brew....

Doing a version of Dr. Smurto's Golden Ale....MMMMMM, Amarillo


----------



## Stuster (11/6/08)

Well, no work yesterday (even though I should have been doing some work at home). Instead it was Dunkel Tuesday.  

First up was a dunkelweizen. Strangely low efficiency which may be due to the wheat malt getting a bit slack.  Tastes yummy at pitching time anyway.  

Batch Size: 19.50 L 
Boil Size: 23.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 29.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.40 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 56.47 % 
1.60 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 37.65 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 2.35 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 2.35 % 
0.05 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 1.18 % 
22.00 gm Pacific Hallertau [6.90 %] (45 min) Hops 16.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs Safale Wheat (Fermentis #WB-06) Yeast-Wheat 


Followed up by a Munich Dunkel.

Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.51 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 30.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 97.80 % 
0.09 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 2.20 % 
30.00 gm Pacific Hallertau [6.90 %] (60 min) Hops 23.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Tettnang [4.30 %] (10 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Dark (drinking) days ahead.


----------



## devo (11/6/08)

Tony said:


> Is it sweet like a crystal or dry and buiskety like amber malt?
> 
> I just had pictures of amber malt dryness and wasnt real sure.
> 
> cheers



no, not sweet as crystal can be. Is a touch dry but not much as say..Melanoidin.


----------



## Duff (11/6/08)

Fourstar said:


> I did a 'sort of' hop burst APA on Sunday. (Couldn't resist a small bittering addition thou.)
> 
> Recipe: Simcoe Hopburst Pale
> Brewer: Braden
> ...




Looks like a good beer Fourstar. I think you'll enjoy that, I know I would.

Cheers.


----------



## Hutch (11/6/08)

Duff said:


> Looks like a good beer Fourstar. I think you'll enjoy that, I know I would.
> 
> Cheers.


+1.
I've got an almost identical hopburst APA to that on tap, and it is a beauty!
The Simcoe has a real pine-tang to it, not dissimilar to Chinook I reckon, and goes well with the Amarillo/Cascade combo.


----------



## Jez (11/6/08)

PostModern said:


> ...I did the floating mash thing...



I've tried to search for this but got nothing.

Is "floating the mash" the same as underletting?

Jez


----------



## PostModern (11/6/08)

Jez said:


> I've tried to search for this but got nothing.
> 
> Is "floating the mash" the same as underletting?
> 
> Jez



No. You crack coarse and barely stir at dough-in. Air is trapped in the husk which keeps the mash floating on the mash water. You fly sparge to keep the bed off the manifold and get very bright clear wort very quickly. I've been told it's the way Ye Olde English brewers do it.


----------



## PostModern (11/6/08)

More info from reading the Institute of Brewing and Distilling study guide exam 1 "AME".


Along with the air in the husk-testa interface, the starches and small air-filled "water-free" spaces in the endosperm in a good "mealy" kernel are entrapped in the protein matrix. That means two things:

1. The air-filled spaces allow easy water ingress into the matrix and an even pattern of hydration and hence better modification of the endosperm
2. A coarse milled grain without destroying the matrix allows the grain to float.

This is one argument against milling fine.

EDIT: Anyway, this thread is not the place for a detailed discussion. PM me if you want me to start a thread on floating the mash. I'll do a little more book learnin' about it and post some resources. All I have so far is the word of a couple pro brewers and my own experience, detailed above. 

I might end up having to ferment one of the brews for the NSW case swap if I can't get the intended batch sorted out at all


----------



## Jez (12/6/08)

PostModern said:


> Anyway, this thread is not the place for a detailed discussion....



Yep, agreed. Thanks for the clarification PoMo & sorry all for the hijack.

Jez


----------



## Weizguy (12/6/08)

schooey said:


> :lol:
> 
> We are going to have to make a 'Tony Lexicon Wiki'
> 
> ...


 Emicon

in case you missed it :icon_offtopic:


----------



## hockadays (12/6/08)

Just about to clean up after Hocktoberfest,

1.3kg Munich Light
3.0 Pils weyermann
.7 Vienna
.1 Cararoma
.1 caramunich 1 

northern brewer @50min
Hallertau @ 25min 28g

IBUs 28
OG 1.054
SRM 9

I'm trying letting it settle off the cold break this time while it chills down to 10degc currently at 22degc. I have a truck load of bock yeast WL 833 from a dortmunder ready to repitch. This yeast it a animal. On the dortmuder it ran at 10deg and fermented 1.051 down to 1.012 in 6days. I'm using a glass carbouy this time as well so I can watch. mmm mmm


----------



## Ronin (12/6/08)

Just finishing a RIS, it's down to 1.028 and just ticking over still...hoping it'll get to 1.025

Batch Size: 12.00 L 
Boil Size: 18.96 L
Estimated OG: 1.100 SG
Estimated Color: 167.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 77.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69.60 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.94 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 72.96 % 
0.54 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
0.41 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (650.Grain 7.59 % 
0.27 kg Brown Malt ( (Thomas Fawcett) (128.1 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
40.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (80 min) Hops 55.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [4.40 %] (30 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Fuggles [4.40 %] (20 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Fuggles [4.40 %] (10 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
0.24 kg Brown Sugar, Light (15.8 EBC) Sugar 4.44 % 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084)

and just about to start a brown ale

Batch Size: 11.00 L 
Boil Size: 22.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 32.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.82 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 85.73 % 
0.13 kg Brown Malt ( (Thomas Fawcett) (128.1 EBC) Grain 6.12 % 
0.09 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (650.Grain 4.08 % 
0.09 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 4.08 % 
12.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (80 min) Hops 25.4 IBU 
6.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
0.55 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028)


----------



## Stuster (12/6/08)

Ronin said:


> Batch Size: 11.00 L
> Boil Size: 22.00 L



Both beers sound great, especially the RIS. But that's quite a boil off you have there. Is that right or just the Beersmith set-up?


----------



## Ronin (12/6/08)

It's the beersmith setup to a degree...I ended up leaving about 2L in the kettle of the brown ale (I used it to grow the yeast), so the post boil volume is 13L.

I still get a large boil off in my setup though, about 25% per hour. I didn't believe it at first, considering the beersmith guidelines are 5-15%, but that's what I get. The RIS is more reflective of my standard boil. I still lose several litres over 90 minutes

The RIS is quite intense at the moment, can't wait to taste it in a years time.


----------



## Fents (12/6/08)

dont worry i get 20% boil of too in 60mins. start with 43 end up with 34. I blame my kettle's opening being too wide.


----------



## Ronin (12/6/08)

I think that's the same reason that I'm getting a lot of evaporation, it's about a 80L pot so the opening is huge.


----------



## Hutch (12/6/08)

Ronin said:


> I think that's the same reason that I'm getting a lot of evaporation, it's about a 80L pot so the opening is huge.


Just curious Ronin - why an 80Ltr pot for 12Ltr batches?


----------



## Ronin (12/6/08)

So I can make bigger batches if I find a recipe I like...I found smaller batches lets me brew more styles. I know it's overkill but I was looking to the future :chug:


----------



## drsmurto (13/6/08)

Woke up yesterday, didnt feel up to work so brewed instead.  

Racked my case swap Dark Mild and didnt want the 1187 yeast cake to go to waste so whipped up a Hobgoblin styled Old Ale

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Hobgoblin
Brewer: DrSmurto
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Old Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.84 L
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 40.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 92.20 % 
0.40 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 5.67 % 
0.10 kg Black Malt (Bairds) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 1.42 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (750.6 EBC) Grain 0.71 % 
25.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 25.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.70 %] (20 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [4.40 %] (20 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [4.40 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-SteeHops - 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.70 %] (20 min) (AromaHops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) [Starter Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 7.05 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 19.00 L of water at 76.8 C 68.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 12.00 L of water at 96.5 C 78.0 C 

2 hours after pitching yeast at 18C it was off and racing......... :super: 

Must have been the smell of the mash or the boil but i feel better today! :lol: 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Woke up yesterday, didnt feel up to work so brewed instead.
> 
> Racked my case swap Dark Mild and didnt want the 1187 yeast cake to go to waste so whipped up a Hobgoblin styled Old Ale
> 
> ...




:icon_drool2: :wub: 

Warren -


----------



## Adamt (13/6/08)

I think you should supplement the weakness of your mild with this ale at the case swap


----------



## Steve (13/6/08)

Doing a double batch of my KOBA on the weekend:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=16894&st=0

Will drop the fuggles.

Im excited!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## drsmurto (13/6/08)

Adamt said:


> I think you should supplement the weakness of your mild with this ale at the case swap



The Dark Mild isnt as weak as i had planned. First 'trial' batch was 2.6% abv. Efficiency went thru the roof (extra 4 points) plus lower mash temp and a 4h ro mash resulted in a whopping 3.5% abv.  

Tastes damn nice all the same. Will be bottling it instead of keg then bottles so free 1187 ringwood samples for all.

Am loving this yeast!  Might even have a shot at The Old Pecilier with it next.....

I think BYB will have a keg of Hobgoblin at the swap, if not, will happily bring my keg along! :icon_drunk: 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## bindi (13/6/08)

Mashing this: Let's call it some sort of beer.
22L 25.5L pre boil

4.15 kg Pale Malt 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) 
0.25 kg Crystal, Dark 
0.20 kg Oats, Flaked 
18.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (60 min) 
10.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (30 min) 
18.00 gm Simcoe [8.20 %] (15 min) 
10.00 gm Simcoe [8.5 %] [5 min]
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar 

Yeast......Not sure yet but 1335 looks good.

Edit: Add late hops.

Knocked over a half liter bottle of iodophor under the stand and boiler whilst boiling the wort  what a mess.


----------



## winkle (13/6/08)

If all goes well I'll be brewing up a version of Warrens 'Just a Trickle' Mild tonight.
Followed by a Smoked Robust Porter and a Tripple (provided I've sorted out the sugar additions by then).


----------



## drsmurto (13/6/08)

bindi said:


> Mashing this: Let's call it some sort of beer.
> 22L 25.5L pre boil
> 
> 4.15 kg Pale Malt
> ...




Bought a few packs of Newport recently but up till now have only used them for bittering. Whats the flavour/aroma like?


----------



## bindi (13/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Bought a few packs of Newport recently but up till now have only used them for bittering. Whats the flavour/aroma like?




It's new to me also, smells great great in the boil, the samples I have tried that were fermenting and when kegging [now in CC] were a little like Hallertauer or is it Fuggle, Nugget, a mix :huh: ? A little hard to pick but very nice, will let you know when it's on tap.


----------



## winkle (14/6/08)

Hopefully I'll get time to put down this tripple.
La Tripplette d'Hogshead

Type: All Grain
Date: 3/10/07 
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Brewer: Winkle 
Boil Size: 23.93 L 
Asst Brewer: the cat 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Brew Pot (6+gal) and Igloo/Gott Cooler (5 Gal) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.40 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 73.97 % 
0.65 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 8.90 % 
0.15 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 2.05 % 
0.10 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 1.37 % 
32.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
24.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 cup Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 13.70 % 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Specialty Ale (DCL Yeast #T-58) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.093 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.023 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 9.08 % 
Bitterness: 26.3 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 5.0 SRM 

I'll be dumping the sugar in as a syrup @ day 2 in primary


----------



## AUHEAMIC (14/6/08)

Millennium test batch. 

Thanks for the recipe help Warren.

46ltr batch

JW Ale 90% 9.5kg
JW Medium crystal 5% 0.5kg
Single infusion mash at 66deg C.


Millennium 14.4%AA 30mins 10 grams
Millennium 14.4%AA 25mins 10 grams
Millennium 14.4%AA 20mins 10 grams
Millennium 14.4%AA 15mins 15 grams
Millennium 14.4%AA 10mins 15 grams
Millennium 14.4%AA 5mins 15 grams
Millennium 14.4%AA Flame out 20 grams
Should be about 35IBU

US05


----------



## Peter Wadey (14/6/08)

Last weekend put up the tarp and mashed a Baltic Porter in the rain.
1.080 32IBU. Glad I don't often hand crank 8kg through the Valley Mill!
This weekend - no mashing - but just wondering now if I have enough small bottles to put it into when it's done!
Should be ready about XMAS time. 

Peter


----------



## pmolou (14/6/08)

Moloughney's Red Devil

OG 1.062
IBU 26
ESTIMATED FG 1.013

Ingredients
-----------
Belgian candi sugar, dark 0.80 kg, Sugar, Other
Crystal 40L 0.20 kg, Grain, Mashed
Light malt extract 1.50 kg, Extract, Extract
Wheat malt extract 1.50 kg, Extract, Extract

Kent Golding 15.00 g, Pellet, 60 minutes
Kent Golding 10.00 g, Pellet, 15 minutes
nelson sauvin 10.00 g, Pellet, 60 minutes

rooibos tea bags 3.00 unit, , 5mins
Belgian Abbey II yeast 1.00 unit, Yeast, 3 litre starter (temp 18-24 celcius)

Just a simple extract brew to highlight the yeasts flavour, but i think i over hopped it, mightve even accedently added 15g of nelson sauvin :angry: 
How does everyone measure there hops????? i can never accuratly do it


----------



## randyrob (14/6/08)

Peels said:


> Millennium test batch.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe help Warren.
> 
> ...



is the other 5% of the grain bill a secret?


----------



## Frank (14/6/08)

I think the other 5% is Hops by the look of the Hop Bill...


----------



## Stuster (14/6/08)

pmolou said:


> How does everyone measure there hops????? i can never accuratly do it



I've got some scales which are supposedly 1g accurate. I'm sure they're less but they're accurate enough to weigh hop additions. There are always plenty on ebay. Not sure which buyer it was from but the brand is Soehnle and they're much better than the trash I got the first time I got scales.  Mine do up to 5kg so I use them for hops and grains but another option is to get the ones which only go to 100g but at 0.1g accuracy which you can then use for you cocaine as well. 

Edit: Or I guess you could use them for water chemistry stuff as well. ^_^


----------



## devo (14/6/08)

I'm just prepping my HLT and grain bucket tonight to start a Dusseldorf Altbier first thing Sundee(2morro) morning.


----------



## yardy (15/6/08)

wonder how the sparge will go with this one ?

Rye Ale

6.0 Kg Wey Rye
1.0 Kg Rice Hulls

20gm Horyezon @ 60
18gm Horyezon @ 30
10gm Horyezon @ 10

Craftbrewer Nottingham


Cheers
Yardy


----------



## Steve (15/6/08)

Steve said:


> Doing a double batch of my KOBA on the weekend:
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=16894&st=0
> 
> ...




Going to replace 1kg ale for 1kg Wey smoked malt :huh:


----------



## Stuster (15/6/08)

Good luck with that one, yardy. Hope it doesn't all end in tears.  

Steve, I'm sure it'd be good with the smoked. Sounds yum to me. :chug: 

No brewing for me today, but just pitched some steam yeast on a Munich Dunkel. Hoping it'll make it good and malty.


----------



## jimmyjack (15/6/08)

Just mashed in Belgian Golden Strong Ale. The Stryrian Goldings smell unbelieveable, first time using flowers. I felt the need to go and pick the stems out reminds me of my college days.

Cheers,

JJ


----------



## Tony (15/6/08)

yardy said:


> wonder how the sparge will go with this one ?
> 
> Rye Ale
> 
> ...



Have fun with that one Yardy.......... your a mad bugger!

and i thought Danstar made Nottingham yeast :huh:  

cheers


----------



## yardy (15/6/08)

Tony said:


> Have fun with that one Yardy.......... your a mad bugger!
> 
> and i thought Danstar made Nottingham yeast :huh:
> 
> cheers



apologies to Danstar  

I was expecting some fun with the sparge ( $hitting myself actually :lol: ) but you wouldn't believe how smoothly it all went.

the aroma of an all Rye boil is awesome, I'll post up some details of how it went for any of those who are interested.

Cheers
Yardy


----------



## Tony (15/6/08)

Oh yess please!

I have a big box of Gulls here so may have to look at another roggen soon.

cheers


----------



## drsmurto (18/6/08)

Checked my sick leave balance and noticed i still had 4 days allowed without a medical certificate.

So yesterday was a double brew day!  

A simple pale ale for my first go with Williamette

90% ale
5% caramalt
5% wheat
Target at 60
Williamette 20g @ 20, 25g @ 5 mins
1028 london ale

And then since everyone else has been brewing my golden ale it was about time i brewed another. First one this year 

Recipe is here. I forgot how good amariloo smells when it hits the boiling wort! :icon_drool2: 

Beerbelly is selling this now as a 20L batch...... B) 

10 mins to chill the worts (25L) to 18C with the plate chiller! If i slow it down i can get down to 12C so i think i am due for a few pilsners next. I didnt even bother recirculating the water back into the tank as its due to rain for a few days so the garden got a nice water!  

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (18/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Checked my sick leave balance and noticed i still had 4 days allowed without a medical certificate.
> 
> So yesterday was a double brew day!
> 
> ...




Will be intersted to try that infamous APA from the expert before I make it. I am always tweaking my APA and hopefully my latest will be the grail....

BYB


----------



## Steve (18/6/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Checked my sick leave balance and noticed i still had 4 days allowed without a medical certificate.



Like your style DrS - sounds just like me! Ive often wondered how much we cost the country for the sake of our hobby!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## drsmurto (18/6/08)

I'll be leaving here by the end of the month and sick leave isnt paid out........ i have 19 days of sick leave in total. Need to break a bone - something that will still allow me to brew! :lol:


----------



## ~MikE (18/6/08)

I'm brewing an 8% APA with Simcoe bittering an amarillo flavour. *salivation*


----------



## Steve (18/6/08)

~MikE said:


> I'm brewing an 8% APA with Simcoe bittering an amarillo flavour. *salivation*




c'mon! share the recipe.....love those two hops.


----------



## ~MikE (18/6/08)

Steve said:


> c'mon! share the recipe.....love those two hops.



can't quite remember it exactly off the top of my head but it was however many kilo of 50:50 ale : pilsner malt (JW) for 8% - 23L batch (according to beer smith)

approx 25IBU of Simcoe for 60min boil

either 20 or 30g Amarillo for 20mins
30g Amarillo -10min/whirlpool

basic recipe to replenish my stocks


----------



## petesbrew (21/6/08)

Currently doing my 2nd AG, a Belgian Pale Ale, and a K&K stout. Double brew day!
Will post recipe in a bit... still watching it sparge.


----------



## roger mellie (21/6/08)

Nearly 2 months since the last time I brewed - Lager weather here I reckon.

Jeez I hate it when you 'think' you have the right ingredients then when you commit to the recipe you find you havent enough of something.

So instead of being my standard Pils - needed 250gms of Maize to make up the 500 of Rice Flakes.

Dunno what it will come up like - but I also fiddled with the gap setting *now 0.85mm and got close to 80 - OG was 1.058 instead of 1.050 (ish)

In the fermenter the grapefuit is really dominant - hope the D Saaz comes through - I just love the Nectarine I got last time i made it.

Anyway the recipe


Rude Kid Pils MKII

Type: All Grain
Date: 15/06/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Boil Size: 33.33 L Asst Brewer: Tom 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Keg Kettle 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 0.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 80.19 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 5.66 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.72 % 
0.25 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.72 % 
0.25 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 4.72 % 
20.00 gm NZ Cascade [8.30 %] (50 min) Hops 18.2 IBU 
30.00 gm NZ D Saaz 06 [4.40 %] (50 min) Hops 16.1 IBU 
30.00 gm NZ D Saaz 06 [4.40 %] (10 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
30.00 gm NZ Cascade [8.30 %] (10 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
40.00 gm NZ Cascade [8.30 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
30.00 gm NZ D Saaz 06 [4.40 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.0 tsp Salt (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
10 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.054 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.060 SG 
Bitterness: 43.5 IBU Calories: 560 cal/l 

Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 5.30 kg 

Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.15 L of water at 69.1 C 63.0 C 
2 min Step Add 10.10 L of water at 97.3 C 75.0 C 
40 min Step Add 16.15 L of water at 83.4 C 78.0 C 


Mash in with 16 Litres of 73 DegC water
Mash out with 9 Litres of 98 Deg C water
Sparge with 16 Litres of 85 Deg C Water
Total Water 41 Litres 

Pitch yeast at 20 (ex chiller) - straight into fridge at 10C. Large Krasuen 6 hours later.

Ferment at 10 for 2 weeks. 

Cheers RM


----------



## winkle (22/6/08)

Pitching yeast into a hefe-weizen and just about to mash in a Summer Ale.

23 litres

4kg MO
1kg Wheat malt

Mash at 66 C.
16gm NZ Hallertau 60 min,
8gm Amerillo 
8gm B-Saaz at 45 min,
8gm Amerillo
8gm B-Saaz at 5 min,

Yeast US-05
(still considering dry hops)

Yes I do know what season it is...


----------



## goatherder (22/6/08)

Just about to add the flameout hops to this one:

CAP

79% IMC Pils
21% Flaked Maize
Mashed at 65 to 1.048

Southern Cross pellets at 60min to 27 IBUs
2 x Hallertauer Mittelfrueh plugs at 20min, 10min and flameout
34 IBUs total

S-189 at 12 deg for 3 weeks


----------



## Steve (22/6/08)

Chucked this doofer down yesterday.

4.5kg Maris Otter
3kg Wey Pils
770gms Wey Smoked Malt
500gms BB Wheat
200gms Caraoma
100gms Choc
50gms Roasted malt

50gms Northern Brewer (7.6%) at 60
50gms EKG (4.8%) at 15 + 1 Whirlfloc
50gms Cascade (6.3%) at 0

Nottingham dry yeast x 2
Heaped tablespoon Gypsum in mash and sparge water

No chilled in fermenters overnight...pitched yeast this morning

19 litres into each ferm, topped up to 20 litres

SG 1052

I was going to go with EKG @ 0 mins but havent had a cascade hit for a while so changed it last minute.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Hargie (22/6/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Was hoping to find time to make this one today, but time's getting away from me, and triple decoction (+ decoction mash-out) can take some time. From BeerSmith:
> 
> Helles Weizenbock - "Starkbierzeit Weizenhellbock"
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 03-06-08
> ...



....It does....its called Weinstephener Vitus....majestic beer but does not not score well as a BJCP weizenbock, even tho' it says weizenbock on the label...I'm studying the bjcp at the moment and Kurtz even got in contact with the US BJCP guys about this anomaly....as far as i'm concerned they're wrong....If the oldest and one of the most respected breweries in the world calls their pale wheat bock a weizenbock,then thats what it is....go buy it, youll be glad you did, then score it against the BJCP guidelines...btw the US guys advised that a beer like Vitus would have to be judged as a specialty...that is crap...my opinion only...

...Sorry about the OT...

...Cougar...


----------



## Chad (22/6/08)

Put this brew down today.

*Recipe: 032 - Pinot Noir Chocolate Porter*
Brewer: Chad Smith
Style: Specialty Beer
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.068 SG
Estimated Color: 23.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 31.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 75.99 % 
0.60 kg Munich II, Dark (Weyermann) (12.0 SRM) Grain 9.12 % 
0.40 kg Crystal Malt, Medium (Bairds) (75.0 SRM) Grain 6.08 % 
0.25 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 3.80 % 
0.15 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (580.0 SRM) Grain 2.28 % 
14.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.70 %] (60 min) Hops 21.2 IBU 
7.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.70 %] (45 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
0.50 gm Isinglass (Powder) (Secondary 7.0 days) Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 Stabiliser (Mash 0.0 min) Misc 
0.18 kg Chocolate, Pinot Noir Wine (100.0 SRM) Sugar 2.74 % 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.40 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
15 min Protein Rest Add 12.03 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 10.69 L of water at 92.4 C 68.0 C 

Notes:
------
Add the chocolate to the boil with 10 minutes remaining.


----------



## dbod (23/6/08)

Some impressive looking brews happening here, those Mash brews sound delicious.

I'm just a fairly new Kit Brewer. Always craving my English Ales and finally baulked at $7.99 for a bottle of Ruddles County so I've taken up the mantle to brew my own.

My first brew was a Hoppy English Bitter in the Ruddles Style:

Munton's Traditional English Bitter kit.
Morgan's Pale Malt Extract
-Just used the kit yeast first time out-
Finishing Hops - Goldings (teabag job)

4 months in the bottle and I'm shocked at how lovely it is. Creamy, rich malty tones, the inital hoppy tastes have really thinned out but it's still a delicious brew, down to my last 10 bottles.
Forgot to take any Hydrometer readings first time, just trusted to my eye and was fine, very active ferment for 5 days.


So, brew#2 I bottled on Sunday:

Munton's Nut Brown Kit
Morgan's Amber Malt Extract
Safale Yeast
Finishing Hops - Fuggles (another teabag)

1036/1008

This one smells like a real winter warmer, like a Scottish heavy Ale or something. Looking forward to sampling it, hopeful that Safale yeast will make a real difference.


I was impressed with the Finishing Hops in teabags, but perhaps the flavour from them doesn't really last, any tips/experiences?

Cheers, happy brewing all. One day I'll get onto some partial mashing I think but with toddlers around and precious little time, Kits are working a storm for me for now, another English Bitter again I think for #3.

Impressed with this forum and the number of Aussie Home Brewers, power to the homebrew peoples!


----------



## Dave86 (23/6/08)

Just put my NZ Mild into the fermenter to chill overnight. Going to make a small starter with a pack of windsor tonight, just to help leave the beer fairly clean. First brew in a month or so and forgot to add the mash out water before I started running off and the temp dropped quite significantly over the sparge :angry: (I only have one kettle/HLT) Hopefully this won't dry the beer out too much?

Just need to wait till morning for a cooled sample to see whether I hit my numbers or not.


----------



## warra48 (27/6/08)

Planning to put this one down tomorrow:

21 litre batch

2200.00 gm Wheat (4.0 EBC) Grain 44.90 % 
2000.00 gm Premium Pilsner (5.9 EBC) Grain 40.82 % 
500.00 gm Munich (15.0 EBC) Grain 10.20 % 
200.00 gm Chocolate Wheat Malt (788.0 EBC) Grain 4.08 % 
15.00 gm Hallertau [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 15.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Munich (Danstar #German Wheat) Yeast-Wheat 

Predicted OG 1050.

I intend to mash at 67C, and do a mashout decoction.
Should I do a protein rest first at say 52C ?
Haven't used choc wheat before, but I'm hoping it works out OK.
I've used the Munich wheat in a plain wheats before, and found it better than WB06, with much less tartness but also not much in the way of banana or bubblegum. I hope it suits this dark wheat.

Any thoughts, criticisms or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## browndog (27/6/08)

I have a Belgian Trippel mashing at the moment and an oven full of jerky drying and the kids and missus are asleep. What a great afternoon. I dumbed down the mash somewhat!

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BYO Westmalle Tripel Clone
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: Belgian Tripel
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.082 SG
Estimated Color: 4.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 39.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.63 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 88.98 % 
65.69 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 31.1 IBU 
18.95 gm Halertau Aroma (organic) [6.80 %] (15 minHops 5.6 IBU 
25.27 gm Saaz B [6.30 %] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
0.82 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 11.02 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ale (White Labs #WLP550) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.63 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 17.31 L of water at 72.2 C 62.0 C 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## randyrob (27/6/08)

my next mash:

EMU BITTER CLONE

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 30.00 Wort Size (L): 30.00
Total Grain (kg): 15.00
Anticipated OG: 1.103 Plato: 24.42
Anticipated EBC: 13.8
Anticipated IBU: 75.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 120 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 15.00 kg. Ale Malt 1.038 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
33.00 g. NZ Hallertau 06 Pellet 7.00 20.0 60 min.
33.00 g. NZ Super Alpha 06 Pellet 11.00 31.4 60 min.
35.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.40 6.8 30 min.
20.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 4.60 4.1 30 min.
25.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.20 4.6 30 min.
35.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.40 3.6 15 min.
20.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 4.60 2.1 15 min.
25.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.20 2.4 15 min.


Yeast
-----

waiting for someone to offer me a nice second hand english yeast cake????

Cheers Rob.


----------



## Zwickel (27/6/08)

preparing today and brewing tomorrow a double batch, 60l foinest Pilsener and 60l Hefeweizen.

Its summer here and we need more beer


----------



## Screwtop (27/6/08)

browndog said:


> I have a Belgian Trippel mashing at the moment




Another Belgian BD :huh:


----------



## devo (27/6/08)

no brewing this weekend for me but i will be fitting my new celli tap :wub:


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/08)

Welcome to the Italian pourer's club... C'mon be honest you saw mine in action and couldn't wait. :lol:

You won't regret it.

Warren -


----------



## goatherder (27/6/08)

Now if only Emu Bitter had these hops in it :wub: 



randyrob said:


> my next mash:
> 
> EMU BITTER CLONE
> 
> ...


----------



## browndog (27/6/08)

Screwtop said:


> Another Belgian BD :huh:



I recently saw "There's something about (Princess) Mary" hehehe............might look for another country after this one, any good African beers out there?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## hoohaaman (27/6/08)

I know this sounds lame to you forum regulars,but how do you guys copy and paste beersmith and promash recipes into here?


----------



## bconnery (28/6/08)

hoohaaman said:


> I know this sounds lame to you forum regulars,but how do you guys copy and paste beersmith and promash recipes into here?


You can paste beersmith recipes direct from the program. Just click on one and it will display in the bottom of your screen. You can then highlight it. This way it looks a bit funny on screen here though. 
I prefer to export it as a text file and copy it from there. 
Select your recipe and right click. Select Export As and change it to a txt file. 
Open that file up and copy the details in...


----------



## bonj (28/6/08)

I like to paste it in [ code] [ /code] tags to preserve the formatting.


----------



## Batz (28/6/08)

randyrob said:


> my next mash:
> 
> EMU BITTER CLONE
> 
> ...




Emu Bitter clone :huh: 
Don't think so


----------



## fraser_john (28/6/08)

Bit of a hodge podge version, but we will see how it turns out! 

The whole thing is being video'd and I plan on putting it on youtube in segments.

*Vienna Lager*

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

09-B German Amber Lager, Vienna Lager

Min OG: 1.046 Max OG: 1.052
Min IBU: 18 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 8 Max Clr: 12 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 37.80 Wort Size (L): 37.80
Total Grain (kg): 8.04
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.80
Anticipated SRM: 6.8
Anticipated IBU: 24.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

%  Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.4 1.00 kg. Rice Hulls Japan 1.000 0
31.1 2.50 kg. Pilsener Germany 1.038 2
56.0 4.50 kg. Vienna Malt Germany 1.037 3
0.5 0.04 kg. Black Malt Belgium 1.030 600

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Saaz B Whole 8.20 2.6 10 min.
30.00 g. Saaz B Pellet 8.20 21.4 60 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2124 Bohemian Lager


----------



## sama (28/6/08)

Anglers Brown Ale


Type: All Grain
Date: 26/5/2008
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: SAMA 
Boil Size: 30.72 
Boil Time: 60 min Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 87.15 % 
0.25 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 5.45 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.36 % 
0.14 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 3.05 % 


20.00 gm Target [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.044 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.18 % 
Bitterness: 26.1 IBU 
Est Color: 30.6 EBC Color: Color




Just cracked a bottle of this after 4 weeks of it sitting in the closet,very easy to drink,great head retention.Will add 500g of amber malt and go with whitelabs british ale yeast next time just to give it a bit more biscuit and maltiness.


----------



## bconnery (29/6/08)

Mashed this last night. 
Bubbling away now 

Recipe: Beer de Garde
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Biere de Garde
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 27.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2800.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 44.98 % 
1300.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 20.88 % 
1100.00 gm Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 17.67 % 
400.00 gm Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6.43 % 
250.00 gm Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (69.0 EBC) Grain 4.02 % 
225.00 gm Melanoidin (Weyermann) (70.0 EBC) Grain 3.61 % 
150.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.41 % 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 20.7 IBU 
30.00 gm NZ Styrian Goldings [4.40 %] (10 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Milliacus Bottle Yeast Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale 
0.5 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) [StarYeast-Wheat


----------



## randyrob (29/6/08)

adding this one to the queue.. minimalistic pale ale.

think it will be any good?

Rob.



A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.044 Plato: 10.99
Anticipated EBC: 13.9
Anticipated IBU: 25.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
95.0 4.75 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
5.0 0.25 kg. TF Crystal Wheat UK 1.034 100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.30 25.9 First WH


Yeast
-----
US-05


----------



## NickB (30/6/08)

Brewing a Robust Porter to celebrate annual leave from work!

3.25kg Maris Otter
2.00kg BB Ale
250g Bairds Choc
50g Bairds Black

66C mash for 180 mins (was supposed to be 60..... see this for more details!)

20g Fuggle @ 60 mins
10g Newport @ 60 mins
25g Styrian Goldings @ 30 mins

Target OG: 1.058
Target FG: 1.015
39 IBU
5.7% ABV

Fermentis S-04 yeast


Cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/6/08)

randyrob said:


> adding this one to the queue.. minimalistic pale ale.
> 
> think it will be any good?
> 
> ...



Hey Rob

Oddly enough as much as they bore us as brewing purists those simple recipes can turn out to be pretty bloody good.
Just makes you realise how overly artsy-fartsy we can be at times. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## katzke (30/6/08)

Well read my post to the Biab thread at the end of page 43.

I call it Riwaka IPA.

What hop shortage, we are getting them from New Zealand.

Will not tell you what I paid for them as either you or I will cry. I can say I am paying a sight less for Wyeat.


----------



## Screwtop (30/6/08)

Chilling this ATM:

One of my house beers.

Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 5.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 35.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

3.35 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy 
0.90 kg Pilsner Malt (Weyermann) 
0.09 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) 
5.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (60 min)
15.00 gm Centennial [9.40 %] (60 min) 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40 %] (20 min)
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) 

1 Pkgs American Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US - 56) [Rehydrated Dried Yeast-Ale ) 



60 min 14.01 L of water 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 15 min


----------



## randyrob (30/6/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey Rob
> 
> Oddly enough as much as they bore us as brewing purists those simple recipes can turn out to be pretty bloody good.
> Just makes you realise how overly artsy-fartsy we can be at times. :lol:
> ...



Sad but true i know!

i've never used crystal wheat on it's own or done a fwh only be interesting to see how the flavour/aroma compares to a traditional hop schedule
might split it in 2 and dry hop one of the fermenters.

got a mate just getting into ag and i need some nice simple recipes for him less hop additions the better!

Rob.


----------



## RobW (30/6/08)

Put this up yesterday, going nicely this morning - despite the yeast packet being 12 months out of date!

Basic Belgian

90.9 5.00 kg. Barret Burston Pilsner Malt 
9.1 0.50 kg. JWM Light Munich 

25.00 g. Target 60 min 
28.00 g. Saaz 15 min 

DCL Yeast T-58 SafBrew Specialty Ale


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/6/08)

randyrob said:


> Sad but true i know!
> 
> i've never used crystal wheat on it's own or done a fwh only be interesting to see how the flavour/aroma compares to a traditional hop schedule
> might split it in 2 and dry hop one of the fermenters.
> ...



Rob, crystal wheat is nice. Pretty much a crystal malt but different enough to be well... Different I guess.  

Rook and I recently used some in an American Pale Ale. Added a nice touch.

Warren -


----------



## razz (30/6/08)

Tomorrow's brew.

Super Alpha 
German Pilsner (Pils) 


Type: All Grain
Date: 1/07/2008 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 44.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 96.00 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
90.00 gm Super Alpha [13.00 %] (12 min) Hops 30.9 IBU 
1.00 items PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.044 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.18 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.69 % 
Bitterness: 30.9 IBU Calories: 427 cal/l 
Est Color: 5.6 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 6.25 kg 
Sparge Water: 31.51 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Step Add 18.75 L of water at 70.7 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash out Heat to 76.0 C over 20 min 76.0 C 



Mash Notes: 
Carbonation and Storage

Carbonation Type: Kegged (Forced CO2) Volumes of CO2: 2.7 
Pressure/Weight: 89.7 KPA Carbonation Used: - 
Keg/Bottling Temperature: 3.0 C Age for: 28.0 days 
Storage Temperature: 3.0 C 

Notes


Created with BeerSmith

First attempt at an all late hopped lager.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/6/08)

razz said:


> Tomorrow's brew.
> 
> Super Alpha
> German Pilsner (Pils)
> ...



That's late alright.

Curious to know what are your reasonings behind this razz? Should have plenty of hop flavour for sure.

C&B
TDA


----------



## razz (30/6/08)

Yep, that's it. As far as bittering goes, I read some blurb a couple of weeks ago about late hops. Can't remember which thread and which site I read it on. Might have been on Brewpoll.com. There was some discussion on using high alpha hops late in the boil but they're supposed to be either high or low in cohumulone.


----------



## Screwtop (30/6/08)

Mash in 6am tomorrow.


Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.26 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 10.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 47.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

5.27 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter 
0.19 kg Melanoidin 
0.330 kg Crystal Malt 
0.11 kg Brown Malt 
80.00 gm Goldings, East Kent
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings
25.00 gm Bramling Cross
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


60 min Mash In Saccharification 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out 77.0 C


----------



## warra48 (30/6/08)

Screwtop said:


> Mash in 6am tomorrow.



That looks like a cracker recipe.

I've been staring at my stock of Bramling Cross every time I open my freezer. 
Never used it as yet, but this is the next brew on the list.

4500.00 gm Golden Promise (5.9 EBC) Grain 84.91 % 
500.00 gm Munich Malt - 20L (29.6 EBC) Grain 9.43 % 
250.00 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 4.72 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 0.94 % 
35.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 25.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60 %] (10 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs British Ale Yeast (Fermentis #Nottingham) Yeast-Ale
23 litre batch mash @ 66C


----------



## hoohaaman (1/7/08)

bconnery said:


> You can paste beersmith recipes direct from the program. Just click on one and it will display in the bottom of your screen. You can then highlight it. This way it looks a bit funny on screen here though.
> I prefer to export it as a text file and copy it from there.
> Select your recipe and right click. Select Export As and change it to a txt file.
> Open that file up and copy the details in...



Thanks bconnery + Bonj, I knew there must have been an easy way.

Cheers


----------



## joecast (4/7/08)

getting the brewery together for this tomorrow morning. should be a quick brew, hopefully kegged and drinking in two weeks. dry hops will be in a hop ball in the keg. first time ive tried that so looking forward to the results. 
guessing 7-10 days primary, add some gelatine (havent used that before either), then keg and see how patient i am B) 
joe

mild bitter

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

08-A English Pale Ale, Standard/Ordinary Bitter

Min OG: 1.032 Max OG: 1.040
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 35
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 21.00 Wort Size (L): 21.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.25
Anticipated OG: 1.038 Plato: 9.61
Anticipated SRM: 12.3
Anticipated IBU: 30.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.10 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.030 SG 7.50 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
61.5 2.00 kg. Marris Otter Great Britain 1.038 3
15.4 0.50 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 8
15.4 0.50 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0
6.2 0.20 kg. Crystal 105L Great Britain 1.033 105
1.5 0.05 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 475

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 28.2 60 min.
20.00 g. Styrian Goldings Plug 4.75 2.8 10 min.
14.00 g. Styrian Goldings Plug 4.75 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-04 SafAle English Ale


----------



## randyrob (4/7/08)

randyrob said:


> my next mash:
> 
> EMU BITTER CLONE
> 
> ...



Brewed this today, it went well ended up with 1.116 torn between two worlds now to water it down or not?

Rob.


----------



## oldbugman (4/7/08)

Brewed this last saturday with mikem

Hop Shortage On The High Seas

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

14-A India Pale Ale, English IPA

Min OG: 1.050 Max OG: 1.075
Min IBU: 40 Max IBU: 60
Min Clr: 8 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.00
Anticipated OG: 1.066
Anticipated SRM: 7.6
Anticipated IBU: 60.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 16.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 50.00 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.056 SG 13.70 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
7.05kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
1.7kg JW pils
1.50 kg. Weyermann Munich Germany 1.038 4
0.25 kg. TF Med Crystal UK 1.034 34
0.50 kg. Wheat Malt America 1.038 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 11.00 49.4 60 min.
40.00 g. EKG/Fuggle Pellet 5.00 3.0 10 min.
40.00 g. Challenger Pellet 8.30 8.4 20 min.
40.00 g. EKG/Fuggle Pellet 5.00 0.0 0 min.

I am fermenting my half with notingham
But 1 plug of EKG and 1 plug of fuggles in the active ferment, 1 of each in the secondary and then 1 of each in the keg.


----------



## joecast (4/7/08)

OldBugman said:


> But 1 plug of EKG and 1 plug of fuggles in the active ferment, 1 of each in the secondary and then 1 of each in the keg.


thats it oldbugman, keep pluggin' away


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (6/7/08)

Had my first real go at a Double/Imperial IPA last night, a basterdised version on the Pliny the Elder recipe thats out there. Whilst compensating for the hop sludge factor I filled the boil kettle up just a bit to much and had my fist boil over!

Smelt great whilst boiling, damn its a lot of hops! Here is the recipe I modified and used - 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 'G' Bang DIPA
Brewer: DC
Asst Brewer: GC
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.04 L
Estimated OG: 1.075 SG
Estimated Color: 15.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 218.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 87.46 % 
0.23 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 3.35 % 
0.23 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3.35 % 
40.00 gm Simcoe [12.80 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
60.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.70 %] (Dry Hop 7 Hops - 
56.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (90 min) Hops 70.6 IBU 
40.00 gm Centennial [9.40 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
56.00 gm Warrior [16.40 %] (90 min) Hops 93.4 IBU 
22.00 gm Simcoe [12.80 %] (45 min) Hops 24.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.70 %] (30 min) Hops 30.0 IBU 
50.00 gm Centennial [9.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
28.00 gm Simcoe [12.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.40 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 5.83 % 
1 Pkgs California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [StartYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.46 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 16.86 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C 


Heres hoping it turns out ok! :lol:


----------



## Stuster (9/7/08)

Well, I finally made it to the century yesterday. 100 all grain beers brewed! Woohoo!

I decided on an APA since that was the first AG I did. And my wife was the assistant brewer on this one. The Vic's mix hops were a mix of all her favourites: Cascade, Amarillo, Chinook and Centennial. And after doing that yesterday I decided to start on the next century with a not particularly to style ryezenweizenbock.  


Recipe: Vic's brew
Brewer: Stuart Upton
Asst Brewer: Victoria
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 19.50 L 
Boil Size: 23.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 12.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.30 kg Pale malt (4.0 EBC) Grain 54.12 % 
1.30 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 30.59 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 11.76 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 3.53 % 
20.00 gm Pacific Hallertau [6.90 %] (60 min) (FirsHops 13.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Vic's mix [9.50 %] (15 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Vic's mix [9.50 %] (10 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Vic's mix [9.50 %] (5 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Vic's mix [9.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.80 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) Yeast-Ale 


Recipe: Ryezenbock
Brewer: Stuart Upton

Batch Size: 21.50 L 
Boil Size: 26.35 L
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 22.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 32.26 % 
1.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 24.19 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 24.19 % 
1.00 kg Pale malt (4.0 EBC) Grain 16.13 % 
0.15 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 2.42 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 0.81 % 
40.00 gm Pacific Hallertau [6.90 %] (70 min) Hops 26.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs Safale Wheat (Fermentis #WB-06) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## Screwtop (9/7/08)

Busy tomorrow so planned for Friday 5am

Another Rory


Screwys red ale
23.00 L 
Boil: 90 Minutes
OG: 1.054 SG
Color: 14.5 SRM
IBU: 31.2 IBU

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.31 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRMGrain 91.12 % 
0.14 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 2.96 % 
0.14 kg Crystal (Joe White) (74.6 SRM) Grain 2.96 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 2.11 % 
0.04 kg Black (Patent) Malt (500.0 SRM) Grain 0.85 % 
55.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.30 %] (60 min) Hops 25.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo [8.40 %] (40 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
Yeast Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) Starter 2L 


Mash
20min Mash In - Protien Rest Infusion 52.0C
60 min Saccharification at 66.0 C 
15 min Mash Out - Heat to 77.0C over 15 min


----------



## Ross (9/7/08)

that looks real nice Screwy  

cheers ross


----------



## SJW (9/7/08)

That does look good Screwy. I did a Red awhile ago and found it very lacking. Let us know how it goes.


Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5500.00 gm Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 78.57 % 
1000.00 gm Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 14.29 % 
500.00 gm Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 7.14 % 
20.00 gm Saaz B (NZ) [7.00 %] (60 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz B (NZ) [7.00 %] (20 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz B (NZ) [7.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz B (NZ) [7.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafLager West European Lager (DCL Yeast #S-23) Yeast-Lager


----------



## bindi (10/7/08)

Just starting the boil on this mash.
22L [expect post boil].

5.00 kg Pale Malt 
0.30 kg Melanoiden Malt 
30.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) 
30.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (30 min) 
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (15 min) 
10.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (5 min) 

Yeast: Was going to use Wyeast 1007 BUT it's gone, gone AWOL, off invading Poland ? Who knows  will see what's in the yeast bank.

Edit: Will use some Wyeast 1010 found in the fridge.


----------



## yardy (10/7/08)

this has had 9 days in primary, down to 1008, currently CCing @ 3*C for a week or so then into the keg.

3000 Pale
2000 Munich
1000 Wheat
mashed @ 66*C

27 NB @ 60
10 Hallertauer Aroma @ 10
20 Czech Saaz @ 5

Nottingham yeasties

planning a Kolsch with my first liquid, wyeast 2575.

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Screwtop (10/7/08)

SJW said:


> That does look good Screwy.



Steve, it's my house red, has been a real winner, and has changed a little with each batch, the last was by far my fav it's in the recipe DB. This time a little less Amarillo and Irish Yeast instead of 05, want to try replacing the hop fruitiness with yeast fruitiness.


Screwy


----------



## Snow (10/7/08)

Here's what I've got planned for the weekend:

Brisberg Rauchbier
Style: Classic Rauchbier
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.29 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 14.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 50.85 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 16.95 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner Malt Powells (1.5 SRM) Grain 16.95 % 
0.55 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (36.0 SRM) Grain 9.32 % 
0.25 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 4.24 % 
0.10 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 1.69 % 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [5.70 %] (60 min) Hops 11.6 IBU 
21.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [5.70 %] (30 min) Hops 9.3 IBU 
21.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [5.70 %] (15 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 mg Sodium Metabisulphite (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Lager (White Labs #WLP830) 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.90 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name 
30 min Protein Rest 50.0 C 
30 min Saccrification 65.0 C


----------



## yardy (10/7/08)

Snow said:


> 20.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [5.70 %] (60 min) Hops 11.6 IBU
> 21.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [5.70 %] (30 min) Hops 9.3 IBU
> 21.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [5.70 %] (15 min) Hops 6.0 IBU



interested to hear what you think of these hops, is this your first use of them ?

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Doc (10/7/08)

Haven't brewed for a few weeks (with finishing off the Fermenation Coolroom and being in the US).
This weekend will be the last brew in my trusty old Mash Tun and Kettle before the upgrade to bigger equip.

Going to brew my first Helles. Yep, I'm not big on lagers, but I'm keen to do a Helles. Plan on using Jamils recipe as reference, unless anyone already has a killer Helles recipe.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## therook (10/7/08)

Doc said:


> Haven't brewed for a few weeks (with finishing off the Fermenation Coolroom and being in the US).
> This weekend will be the last brew in my trusty old Mash Tun and Kettle before the upgrade to bigger equip.
> 
> Going to brew my first Helles. Yep, I'm not big on lagers, but I'm keen to do a Helles. Plan on using Jamils recipe as reference, unless anyone already has a killer Helles recipe.
> ...



Doc,

Mortz bought a really nice Helles to the Vic case swap a couple of weeks ago

Where are you Mortz?

Rook


----------



## fraser_john (10/7/08)

Got the Munich dry yeast getting ready to dump in a 750ml starter now for a Sunday brew day

McKenzie Wheat 38 Litre

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 38.00 Wort Size (L): 38.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.00
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.04
Anticipated SRM: 4.5
Anticipated IBU: 13.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 79 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
43.7 3.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
6.3 0.50 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
50.0 4.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
42.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Plug 4.10 13.6 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Munich Dry Yeast (Lallemand )


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Multi Step

Grain kg: 8.00
Water Qts: 23.31 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 22.06 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.76 - Before Additional Infusions

Acid Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Protein Rest Temp : 132 Time: 30
Intermediate Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Saccharification Rest Temp : 152 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 170 Time: 15
Sparge Temp : 170 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 27.40 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## tdh (10/7/08)

Why are you putting your dried yeast in to a starter?

tdh


----------



## fraser_john (10/7/08)

tdh said:


> Why are you putting your dried yeast in to a starter?
> 
> tdh



I mean I am making a starter with the dried yeast, the wort for the starter is in the fridge now. Its a double batch, so 11gm of yeast probably aint gonna cut it. It would stress it out and maybe give some more clovey flavours.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (11/7/08)

Brewed on Wednesday.

*Doomed Dopplebock*

46% Weyermann Munich I
35.7% Weyermann Munich II
15.3% BB Galaxy Pale Malt
2.8% Weyermann Melanoidin
30g German Northern Brewer 
WL 833 slurry

OG 1084
IBU 27.5
EBC 33

Efficiency copped a 10% hammering with this one due to the higher gravity. I may have been able to improve it if I did a double batch sparge.

C&B
TDA


----------



## devo (11/7/08)

I'm hoping to do a Vienna on Satdee.


----------



## Stuster (11/7/08)

fraser_john said:


> I mean I am making a starter with the dried yeast, the wort for the starter is in the fridge now. Its a double batch, so 11gm of yeast probably aint gonna cut it. It would stress it out and maybe give some more clovey flavours.



I think tdh was just suggesting there's no need to do a starter with dry yeast. If you are only making a 750ml starter, you're not going to get much growth and you'll lose the glycogen etc that the yeast manufacturers make sure the yeast have. I'd say you'd be best to leave it but if you've already done it then it'd be best to make at least a 2L starter.


----------



## bindi (11/7/08)

About to start boiling this, pre boil 26L

4.70 kg Pale Malt, Ale 
0.30 kg Melanoiden Malt 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine 
45.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (First Wort Hop)
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (30 min) 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) 
0.35 kg Candi Sugar, Amber

Will feed to this yeast.  

Belgian Saison I Ale (White Labs #WLP565)


----------



## drsmurto (11/7/08)

Screwtop said:


> Steve, it's my house red, has been a real winner, and has changed a little with each batch, the last was by far my fav it's in the recipe DB. This time a little less Amarillo and Irish Yeast instead of 05, want to try replacing the hop fruitiness with yeast fruitiness.
> 
> 
> Screwy



Just added that to beersmith. Bloody hell Screwy, i had whittled my to do list down below 20 beers too!

I have some 1084 in the fridge and this is just the excuse i need to fire it up! That and a few styrian plugs.... mmmmmmmmm

EDIT.....

Brewed 3 beers in 2 days while off sick....

My first decoction after watching Dr Gonzo at work.

100% wey pils, bittered with perle, flavour/aroma saaz. Wyeast 2000. Ticking along nicely in the shed at 9C. Even with a cold the boiling mash smelt amazing.

Then i threw together a Kolsch, 1st time making one of these.
90% wey pils
8% wey light wheat
2% melanoidin

Did a step mash - 52/63/71/78. Bittered with perle and thru in a few mittlefrueh plugs late. 1007 yeast cake from the Alt.

Then i whipped up some sort of rogers clone, in part inspired by docs yardglass lite but then complicated to buggery using up leftover malts/hops.

From memory it 2.75kg Wey pils, 500g munich I, 500g wheat, 250g caramalt, 150g carared, 100g choc. Amarillo/cascade hopburst to 27 IBUs and OG of 1.040 with a 69C mash. Damn it smelt good.

DrGonzo also lent me a few brewing books. Raced thru the Kolsch book which is where i got the step mash idea. Now chewing my way thru Noonan. 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## winkle (11/7/08)

Measuring & milling the grain for a Tripple (at last) tomorrow morning. :super: 
Next week will probably be a Belgian Pale Ale. There could be a theme happening here


----------



## goatherder (11/7/08)

All milled up ready for a double brewday tomorrow:

1: Dubbel

41% Bairds MO
41% Weyermann Pils
3.5% Weyermann Caraaroma
1.5% Weyermann Caramunich III
7.5% Soft Dark Candi Sugar at 10 min
5.5% Plain Old Table Sugar at 10 min

Mashed at 65 to 1.065 (including the sugar)

About 20 IBUs of Williamette at 60 min
A plug of Hall Mitt at 15 min

Wyeast 3463 (Forbidden Fruit) at about 20-22 for a couple of weeks


2: Flanders Red Ale, 2nd Attempt

54% IMC Pils
35% Joe White Light Munich
3.7% Weyermann Caraaroma
3.7% Weyermann Caramunich III
3.7% Weyermann Melanoidin

Mashed at 70 to 1.055

About 17 IBUs of Williamette at 60min

Wyeast 3463 (Forbidden Fruit) at about 18-20 for a couple of weeks, followed by an oak stick and Wyeast Roeselare in secondary for a year or so.


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (13/7/08)

Guys, a quick question. 
I just put the 150gm of dry hops into secondary The Recipe

When there are such a large amount of dry hops should you gently rouse the fermenter every now and then to get the hops moving around a bit or just leave them be?

Cheers
DK


----------



## Screwtop (13/7/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Just added that to beersmith. Bloody hell Screwy, i had whittled my to do list down below 20 beers too!
> 
> Brewed 3 beers in 2 days while off sick....



Shite DS you must be crook :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (13/7/08)

Hopefully today, depending on blow ins.

Screwy's IPA

24.00 L 
Boil: 90 Minutes
OG: 1.065 SG
Color: 10.8 SRM
IBU: 51.7 IBU


5.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter 
0.23 kg Caraamber
0.23 kg Crystal 
0.17 kg Crystal Dark
0.23 kg Wheat Malt 
40.00 gm Challenger (60 min)
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood (60 min)
40.00 gm Fuggles (10 min) 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 

16 G Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale  

Mash
20 min Mash In - Protien Rest Add 19.00 L of water at 60.6 C 52.0 C 
60 min Saccharification Heat to 66.0 C over 20 min 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 15 min


----------



## Weizguy (13/7/08)

Brewing another wheat beer today, to replenish drinking stocks, while my Altbier takes it's time fermenting at 13C.

Kelheim/ Schneider Weisse - BYO recipe (Jul/Aug 2006)
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 13-07-08
Style: Weizen/Weissbier Brewer: Seth
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: none
Boil Volume: 31.51 L Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: Les - Plastic 50 litre Esky and 45 litre S/S kettle

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
1.00 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 13.6 %
4.05 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 55.2 %
1.00 kg Pilsner - Bohemian (4.0 EBC) Grain 13.6 %
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 13.6 %
0.29 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 3.9 %
18.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.7%] (60 min) Hops 11.7 IBU
14.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.5%] (10 min) Hops 1.2 IBU
1.00 items Whirfloc tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc
1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) [yeastcake] 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.055 SG (1.044-1.052 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.009 SG (1.010-1.014 SG)
Estimated Color: 15.3 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC) Color [Color]
Bitterness: 13.0 IBU (8.0-15.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 0.6 AAU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 6.0 % (4.3-5.6 %)
Actual Calories: 520 cal/l


Mash Profile Name: Double Infusion, Light Body Mash Tun Weight: 6.00 kg
Mash Grain Weight: 7.33 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH
Grain Temperature: 20.0 C Sparge Temperature: 80.0 C
Sparge Water: 20.00 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE

Name Description Step Temp Step Time
Ferulic Acid/ Hydration rest Add 11.60 L of water at 42.2 C 37.0 C 30 min
Protein Rest Add 4.06 L of water at 99.0 C 50.0 C 20 min
Step Decoct 5.58 L of mash and boil it 63.0 C 60 min

Was gonna do a double infusion, but decided that a single decoction would be easy enough.
This is slightly different to my usual Schneider-style weisse, as I have used CaraMunich III instead of Caramunich I.
It should give me the toffee I get from the commercial Schneider Original.  

Beerz-out
Les


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/7/08)

Another malty lager  

Laura broke the bloody telly Marzen! 
Oktoberfest/Marzen 


Type: All Grain
Date: 13/07/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.80 kg Weyermann Munich II (23.6 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
1.90 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 33.9 % 
0.90 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 16.1 % 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.70%] (60 min) Hops 21.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Tettnanger [4.10%] (15 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs Munich Lager (Wyeast Labs #2308) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.055 SG 
Bitterness: 26.0 IBU
Est Color: 19.5 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## glennheinzel (14/7/08)

From the weekend...

Diggers smoke bomb
22-A Classic Rauchbier

Size: 20 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Attenuation: 75.0%

Original Gravity: 1.056 (1.050 - 1.056)
Terminal Gravity: 1.014 (1.012 - 1.016)
Color: 15.1 (14.0 - 22.0)
Alcohol: 5.53% (4.8% - 6.0%)
Bitterness: 27.95 (20.0 - 30.0)

Ingredients:
2.5 kg Pilsner Malt
0.8 kg Munich TYPE I
2 kg Smoked Malt
0.25 kg Caramunich TYPE I
0.113 kg Melanoidin Malt
0.057 kg Roasted Malt (Black Malt)
40 g Tettnanger (4.3%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
13 g Tettnanger (4.3%) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
1 Fermentis S-23 Saflager S-23
0.5 tsp Whirlfloc Tablets (Irish moss) - added during boil, boiled 20 min


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/7/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Laura broke the bloody telly Marzen!



ROTFLMAO!! :lol: That's what happens when you watch the Tiges in lieu of Dora The Explorer.  

Warren -


----------



## bindi (14/7/08)

Just mashed this experimental beer [for me], mix of Nelson Sauvin and Chinook hops, I like both, not to everyones taste.  Smells great.

23L


4.30 kg Pale Malt 73.50 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 17.09 % 
0.15 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 2.56 % 
25.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 23.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Chinook [11.00 %] (30 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.00 %] (15 min) Hops 12.9 IBU 

Feed it to this yeast [if the starter fires up] Thames Valley Ale (Wyeast Labs #1275), If it does not fire up I will top crop some Kolsch yeast for the job.


----------



## Hutch (14/7/08)

Looks great bindi - great mix of ingredients, very peculiar style!!
Please send me a bottle for experimental evaluation


----------



## pmolou (14/7/08)

my first partial mash


Moloughney's Old Ale

OG 1.082 (though software suggested it'd be around 1.065-1.07)?? is this possible


Ingredients
-----------
Brown sugar, light 0.10 kg, Sugar, Other
Cane sugar 0.40 kg, Sugar, Other
Dark German Munich 1.00 kg, Grain, Mashed
Joe White Cara 0.20 kg, Grain, Mashed
carared 0.20 kg, Grain, Mashed
coopers Light malt extract 3.00 kg, Extract, Extract

IBU's around 32-34

Fuggles 20.00 g, Pellet, 10 minutes
Fuggles 20.00 g, Pellet, 60 minutes
nelson sauvin 15.00 g, Pellet, 60 minutes

safale s04 1.00 unit, Yeast, 

could take the yeast a while to chew through this <_<


----------



## Adamt (14/7/08)

Depends on your final volume...


----------



## pmolou (14/7/08)

Adamt said:


> Depends on your final volume...



22 litres


----------



## Adamt (14/7/08)

For 22L you'll probably get around 1.060 with that recipe.

If you drop it to 18L you'll get 1.075, and closer to an old ale style.


----------



## bindi (14/7/08)

Hutch said:


> Looks great bindi - great mix of ingredients, very peculiar style!!
> Please send me a bottle for experimental evaluation


 

Style  no style police around here, and as for bottles, this will be kegged, everyone is welcome to my bar to sample what's on tap [long drive for you though] just PM me first  .


----------



## Screwtop (14/7/08)

Hutch said:


> Looks great bindi - great mix of ingredients, very peculiar style!!
> Please send me a bottle for experimental evaluation



That'd be the day! Bindi makes beer, you find a pidgeon hole for it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Weizguy (14/7/08)

Screwtop said:


> That'd be the day! Bindi makes beer, you find a pidgeon hole for it :lol: :lol:


Is Bindi part-Belgian?
Sounds like Belgian brewing to me.
I read somewhere that if you ask a Belgian brewer what style (s)he brews, (s)he'll say, "MY style!"

Les


----------



## PostModern (16/7/08)

The Mrs has taken the kids to Canberra for the day, leaving me rugrat-free so I just mashed in a bit of a kitchen sink Porter. Double batch.

1 Bucket Marris Otter
.75 Bucket JW Trad Ale
.1 Bucket Wey Munich II
.15 Bucket Wey Vienna
350g Dark Crystal
150g Light Crystal
150g Black Malt
100g Carafa Spec II
3 Handsful of Brown Malt
2 Grabs of JW Choc

My 44L esky tun is pretty much full, and as far as I can tell with a gentle stir, the mash is floating 

Going to bitter this with some 2 year old Pride Plus flowers to about 40 IBU then whirlpool lots of EKG at the end. Will also add about 300g of white sugar to bring the body down a little.

Not sure of yeast yet.


----------



## hockadays (16/7/08)

double brew day for me, an amber ale and a hefeweizen,

Amber
4kg Marris otter
.25kg crystal 40
.15kg crystal 75 mashed at 67degc

Challenger 17g @60min
EKG 30g @ 30min
Willamette 30g 10mins after flameout
London ale 1028 Wyeast

Hefeweizen
2.5kg of Weyermann Wheat
2kg Weyermann Pils
.2kg Carahell
.2kg Vienna Mash at 50degc for 30mins and 68degc for 40min decotion for mash out 76degc

Tettenger 60mins for 17IBU
Tettenger 20g @ 20mins

BUSY!


----------



## bindi (16/7/08)

PostModern said:


> The Mrs has taken the kids to Canberra for the day, leaving me rugrat-free so I just mashed in a bit of a kitchen sink Porter. Double batch.
> 
> 1 Bucket Marris Otter
> .75 Bucket JW Trad Ale
> ...




Love it :lol:  Bucket of this, a bit of a bucket of that, 2 grabs of choc, Like your style.


----------



## PostModern (16/7/08)

For consistency, I always use the same bucket and the same hand 

11:59 EDIT: The runoff is beautiful and clear. Dark but not black, only had to recirculate about a pint. Now a nice slow flysparge to fill the kettle. Had an early lunch so I could pour a pint (no drinking before lunch here ) Does it get any better than this? I don't think so.


----------



## PostModern (16/7/08)

Preboil gravity of that porter came out at 1.068, so I threw a few handfuls of EKG in with 20 mins to go.
Meanwhile, I'm mashing a 20L batch of dubbel:

1 bucket Wey Pilsner
"Some" JW Trad Ale
"A little bit less" Munich II
"About the same as the munich" of Wey Vienna
two handfuls of Carapils
Couple litres or so of wheat malt
half a cup of light crystal
half a cup of crystal wheat
three generous handfuls of Carafa Special III
Will add 375g of demerara sugar to the kettle.

For a 20L batch.

Really wish my scales weren't broken


----------



## Doc (17/7/08)

American Pale Ale this morning.
Almost finished the boil on a Dogbolter this arvo.
Both brews no chill, double cubes :beerbang:

Starting to plan tomorrows brew(s) 

Doc


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (17/7/08)

Doc said:


> American Pale Ale this morning.
> Starting to plan tomorrows brew(s)
> 
> Doc



Not working because of "Super Thursday"? :lol: 
Just saw the Pope go past on his boat, dreading the trip home tonight.


----------



## Doc (17/7/08)

DK said:


> Not working because of "Super Thursday"? :lol:
> Just saw the Pope go past on his boat, dreading the trip home tonight.



Yep, you got it in one.
Working from home. Did a SoW, and two small Solution Designs as well. Finished the arvo off by pressure washing the backyard. 
Tomorrow is another batch of Aidans Irish Red, then maybe a Weizen/Wit/Rye beer.

Doc


----------



## schooey (18/7/08)

Been traveling with work wayyyy to much lately and haven't had a chance to indulge, so today I put down a bog standard APA just so a man has a drink in the fridge when he needs one... 

*All over it APA*

Batch size: 23 L
OG: 1051
Efficiency: 75%
Boil time: 60 min

5.00 kg IMC Ale Malt
0.50 kg CaraPils/Foam
0.25 kg CaraMunich 2

25g Magnum 13.0% AA @ 60 min
15g Cascade 6.7% AA @ 10 min
15g Chinook 12% AA @ 10 min
15g Cascade 6.7% AA @ 0 min
15g Chinook 12% AA @ 0 min
Whirlfloc @ 5min

Mashed it at 67 C, sparged at 78C. It's in the fermenter fridge @ 18C now, innoculated with dried US-05


----------



## Zwickel (19/7/08)

got an invitation to a friends birthday party last Wednesday, of course I had to bring some beer with me.....bugger....they had boozed away all my Hefeweizen, not even had a look at my Pilsener, what a shame. So Ive lost a complete brew ( just had brewed 3 kegs of it).

So, tomorrow Im gonna brew again a double batch, Hefeweizen and a CoronaClone.....because its summer time (should be) in Europe 

Cheers :beerbang:


----------



## yardy (19/7/08)

as soon as the coffee kicks in, i'm up the shed for this one

5000 Pilsner Malt
.300 Melanoiden
.300 Carared
30gm Northern Brewer @ 60
15gm Liberty @ 20
15gm Liberty @ 5

Mash @ 66
K-97 German Ale

may dry hop some saaz

Cheers
Yardy


----------



## Dave86 (19/7/08)

Just mashed in a hefe

48% Bo Pils
48% JWM Wheat
4% Melanoidin

14 IBU with hallertau hersbrucker @ 60 min

wb-06


----------



## devo (19/7/08)

I'm about to mash in a single hop, NZ Willamtte, Best Bitter.


----------



## ohitsbrad (19/7/08)

Just about to run off this from the mash tun. Why isn't this Macs beer in Vintage Cellars anymore?!

Sassy Red

OG 1.047
18 SRM
30 IBUs
23 litres
90 min boil

3.4kg Galaxy malt (69%)
800g BB caramalt (16%)
450g Bairds crystal (9%)
220g Bairds dark crystal (4.5%)
80g Bairds chocolate malt (1.5%)

Mash at 67 degrees.

20g Motueka (B Saaz) 60 mins 21 IBUs
50g Motueka (B Saaz) 5 mins 9 IBUs
20g Motueka (B Saaz) dry hop

Wyeast 1028
Ferment at 19 degrees.


----------



## boingk (19/7/08)

Easy K&K to get back into the game for the uni term:

1.7kg Muntons Royal Oak Amber Ale,
500g LDME + 300g Dextrose,
150g Crystal malt,
12g Amarillo in secondary.

Cheap, quick, easy. Currently putting along at 17'C.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/7/08)

No particular style, cream or blonde ale I guess. Just wanted to use the rest of my Galaxy. What a wonderful smelling hop. :icon_drool2: 

Out of this Galaxy

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-A Light Hyrbid Beer, Cream Ale

Min OG: 1.042 Max OG: 1.055
Min IBU: 15 Max IBU: 20
Min Clr: 65 Max Clr: 12 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.50
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.63
Anticipated EBC: 7.0
Anticipated IBU: 27.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 83 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 58.06 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.043 SG 10.67 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.5 1.00 kg. Flaked Rice 1.040 0
47.4 4.50 kg. Barrett Burston Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
42.1 4.00 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name  Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 16.0 60 min.
10.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 5.7 15 min.
10.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 5.4 30 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

Repitched Coopers CSA

Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Pilsen
Profile known for: Pale, Dry, Hoppy Lager

Calcium(Ca): 7.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 3.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 3.2 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 5.8 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 5.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 9.0 ppm

pH: 8.16


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.50
Total Water Qts: 15.10 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 14.29 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PROTEIN 5 15 55 55 Infuse 66 14.29 1.50
SACC2 5 20 70 70 Infuse 100 9.13 2.46
MASH OUT 5 10 75 75 Decoc 100 4.90 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)
SACC 5 60 65 65 Infuse 90 0.00 2.46


Total Water Qts: 24.74 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 23.41 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 29.76 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Step Time for Decoction Steps represent how far back in time the Decoction was pulled.
Infusion amounts for Decoction Steps represent the amount pulled for the Decoction.
Infusion ratios for Decoction Steps represent the Decoction Thickness.


Warren -


----------



## reviled (20/7/08)

Ive got two brews going at the mo, a Mexican Cerveza, not my preferred style but my neighbour is a manager at brewcraft, so I get the dented cans for free  

The Cerveza's just the kit can, and a brewcraft #15 brewblend, plus some saflager yeast... Final volume 22 litres, nice and easy...

The other one im doing is my first batch using specialty grains,

I used Muntons Nut Brown Ale - 1.8kg
500grams of Dark dried malt extract
450grams of dextrose
200grams of chocolate malt
150grams of crystal malt
15 grams of roast barley
16 grams fuggles bittering hops
7 grams hallertau finishing hops
2 x packets of muntons gold yeast

Cos it was my first specialty grain batch I went out and got a strainer that was too fine, which resulted in me losing some of my specialty malt wort  stink, but hopefully it should still be tasty... Thoughts???


----------



## Screwtop (20/7/08)

Today or tomorrow, depending on grandkids.

24.00 L 
Boil: 90 Minutes
OG: 1.041 SG
Color: 6.2 SRM
IBU: 20.6 IBU

2.04 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy 
0.96 kg Wheat Malt 
0.60 kg Munich, Dark 
0.36 kg Caramalt 
7.80 gm Super Alpha (60 min) 12.2 IBU 
18.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40 %] (15 min) 8.4 IBU 
18.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40 %] (0 min)

20g American Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US - 56) Yeast-Ale 


30 min Mash In - Protien rest 52.0C
60 min Saccharification Rest 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 76.5 C over 15 min


----------



## yardy (20/7/08)

Screwtop said:


> *20g American Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US - 56) Yeast-Ale
> *



Hey Screwy,
just wondering why such a big pitch ?

Cheers
Yardy


----------



## Screwtop (20/7/08)

yardy said:


> Hey Screwy,
> just wondering why such a big pitch ?
> 
> Cheers
> Yardy




Want it to finish as low as possible, hmmm sugar or yeast, sugar or yeast, think I'll go yeast!

Didn't want to sacrifice body by mashing low.


----------



## enoch (20/7/08)

Firing up the new 100 litre pot and spiral burner for a porter. 





Having replumbed every other connection too it will probably be an afternoon of drip fixing.

07-20-2008 nightmare porter - plus flaked barley

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Sunday July 20, 2008
Head Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Recipe: nightmare porter - plus flaked barley

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

12-A Porter, Brown Porter

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.052
Min IBU: 18 Max IBU: 35
Min Clr: 20 Max Clr: 30 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 55.50 Wort Size (L): 55.50
Total Grain (Kg): 11.15
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.43
Anticipated SRM: 32.0
Anticipated IBU:  28.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.042 Plato: 10.58
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Alc by Weight: 3.12 by Volume: 4.00 From Measured Gravities.


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
4.5 0.50 kg. Flaked Barley America 1.032 2
80.7 9.00 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
6.7 0.75 kg. Crystal 120L Australia 1.033 120
4.5 0.50 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 475
3.6 0.40 kg. Roasted Barley Great Britain 1.029 575

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
37.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 26.3 60 min.
41.89 g. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.75 2.1 10 min.


Yeast
-----

Danstar Nottingham


Mash Schedule
------------
Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
first 0 120 65 65 Infuse 75 23.08 2.07


----------



## browndog (20/7/08)

Hey Enoch,
what is the idea of a temperature guage in your kettle?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## enoch (20/7/08)

It started because I didn't have a heated HLT so needed to heat sparge water in the boiler then transfer to the HLT.
Subsequently I have gone to the Jamil recirculating cooling method so I can easily hit lager temps and sterilise the pump and full circuit with boiling wort resulting in less things to sanitise.


----------



## Tony (20/7/08)

Just brewed a CAP, and its the best smelling wort i have had chilled in the kettle in a long time!

52 liter batch

7.5 kg Weyermann Bohemien Pils
2.5 kg Flaked Maize
600g Weyermann Carahell
600g Weyermann Carapils
100g Weyermann Acidulated
500g (5 liters volume) Rice Gulls

40g saphire FWH in 90 min boil
90g Cluster @ 45 min to go
50g Saphire flame out

1 tspoon kopafloc 10 min to go.


mashed in at 52 deg @ 2l/kg for 20 min
infused with boiling water to 55 deg for 90 min (to help convert the corn)
Slow 2 hour fly sparge
Got 85% efficiency after setting recipe at 75 %  was aiming for 1.050 and got 1.058. 

so in the end i got 

52 liters of 1.058, 42 IBU, 6 EBC wort

Smells fantastic as i said before. Love the Saphire! and even the cluster......... what a great hop. i could have eaten it from the pack.

All in all a great brew day.

Pitching it on a fresh yeast cake of WLP 833 German bock yeast tonight. 

cheers


----------



## Barry (20/7/08)

Good day

Brewed a rauchbier and Bopil this morning, a no sparge doppelbock and bock (second runnings) last Thursday, a Vienna and Munich Dunkel last Monday. Back to work tomorrow


----------



## Tony (20/7/08)

Preperation for the comp season carpet bombing barry?

Your a hard man to beat......... sounds like lots of quality beers.

What gravities did the bocks come out at mate?

cheers


----------



## Barry (20/7/08)

No fridge yet, so make lagers while the cold winds blow.
OG's were 84 and 64, could have een higher but I finished 50 mins earlier than usual so that was some compensation. Efficiency was 72% rather than 83% but it is usually lower for high gravity beers for me anyway. Had 9 kgs in each of the two mash tuns (Two Tun Doppelbock). Should be ready to drink this time next year. :beer:


----------



## Tony (20/7/08)

Sounds good.

I made a Dobbelbock to 1.106 and its taking its time to become palateable

12 months really sees big beers like this shine hey

cheers


----------



## yardy (21/7/08)

yardy said:


> as soon as the coffee kicks in, i'm up the shed for this one
> 
> 5000 Pilsner Malt
> .300 Melanoiden
> ...






Screwtop said:


> Want it to finish as low as possible, hmmm sugar or yeast, sugar or yeast, think I'll go yeast!
> 
> Didn't want to sacrifice body by mashing low.




Ah i see, i double pitched K-97 into the above yesterday and it almost blowing the lid off the pail, lucky i have a blow-off tube B) 

Cheers
Yardy


----------



## Batz (21/7/08)

browndog said:


> Hey Enoch,
> what is the idea of a temperature guage in your kettle?
> 
> cheers
> ...




I have one in my old kettle Tony and it was really handy,you don't get caught out with a boil over.

Batz


----------



## reviled (23/7/08)

Brewed this up last night, should be interesting...

1.5kg brewcraft czech pilsner
#62 czech pilsner kit converter
150grams crystal malt
65grams chocolate malt
65 grams caramalt
200grams dextrose

Bittering hops : 5grams saaz, 10grams Hallertau
Finishin hops : 15grams saaz, 10 grams Hallertau

And Saflager S23 yeast

Final volume 22 litres... OG was 1040


----------



## therook (25/7/08)

Hopefully brewing this on Sunday..

Any thoughts?

German Pilsner
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 27/07/2008 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils) Brewer: Rook 
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: Sammy 
Boil Volume: 33.60 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.75 kg Galaxy ( Barrett Burston ) (3.9 EBC) Grain 95.8 % 
0.25 kg Carapils (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
45.00 gm Pearle [6.30%] (60 min) Hops 29.6 IBU 
28.00 gm Saaz [2.20%] (20 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
28.00 gm Saaz [2.20%] (5 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Pilsen Lager (Wyeast Labs #2007) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.044-1.050 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) 
Estimated Color: 7.5 EBC (3.9-9.9 EBC) 
Bitterness: 34.4 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU) 


mash in at 67c for 90 minutes
Ferment at 10 c 
lager for 4 weeks

Rook


----------



## randyrob (25/7/08)

that looks tasty mate


----------



## winkle (25/7/08)

Just sparging a "Flying Pig Bitter", I was hoping to have it outta the way before the Broncos game but I'll be pushing you-know-what up hill <_< . Watch out for the "Brewing disasters while watching footy" thread coming soon to a forum near you.


----------



## schooey (25/7/08)

Tomorrow;

*Trippin' out Tripel*

Batch size: 19L
Est OG: 1090
IBU: 27
Boil time: 90 min

6.00 kg Bohemian Pilsener
1.00 kg Vienna
0.50 Muscavado sugar (day 3 of ferment)
0.50 Muscavado sugar (day 4 of ferment)

15g Northern Brewer @ 90 min
1 Plug of Styrian Goldings @ 30 min
2 plugs of Czech Saaz @ flameout

Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1388


----------



## bradsbrew (25/7/08)

This weekend is

Seeing Dubbel

5kg bohemian pilsener
0,8 Wheat
0.4 Dark Crystal

15g northern brewer 60min
15g Fuggles 40min
20g amarillo 15min
20g willamette Flameout
0.5 invert sugar @ day 2 or 3
3787 wyeast

I know the hops are not ideal but thats what is in the freezer.

Brad


----------



## Dave86 (25/7/08)

Just crushed the malts for a dunkelweizen

3kg Wey. Dark Wheat
2.4 JWM Dark Munich
300g Melanoidin
300g Choc Wheat

OG of 1.051, 14 IBU with Hallertauer Hersbrucker @ 60

WB-06 to ferment


----------



## Stuster (25/7/08)

bradsbrew said:


> 20g amarillo 15min
> 20g willamette Flameout
> 
> I know the hops are not ideal but thats what is in the freezer.



I think you could probably skip those two additions and be fine. Maybe move the Fuggles back to 60 minutes to get the right IBU level. No real need for late hops in a dubbel with all the other flavours you'll have and you get to keep the hops which is good in this time of hop shortages. :icon_cheers:


----------



## kabooby (25/7/08)

Work from home today and got 2 brews done. A Dunkelweizen to finish of some wheat malt I had and a Dusseldorf Altbier. Its my first go at an Alt so hope its all good.

Kabooby :icon_cheers: 

Recipe: Dunkelweizen

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 49.61 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 33.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 58.48 % 
3.00 kg Vienna Malt (Joe White) (12.0 EBC) Grain 35.09 % 
0.40 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 4.68 % 
0.15 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (925.9 EBC)Grain 1.75 % 
60.00 gm Tettnang [4.30 %] (60 min) Hops 16.2 IBU 
2.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 8.55 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Protein Rest Add 16.06 L of water at 56.7 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 14.29 L of water at 91.2 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 12.48 L of water at 97.3 C 75.0 C 


Recipe: Altbier

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 49.33 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 29.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.20 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 60.68 % 
1.70 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 19.84 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Joe White) (12.0 EBC) Grain 11.67 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 5.83 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 1.17 % 
0.07 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (925.9 EBC)Grain 0.82 % 
30.00 gm Tettnang [4.30 %] (60 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
35.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 30.3 IBU 
35.00 gm Tettnang [4.30 %] (15 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Dusseldorf Alt Yeast (White Labs #WLP036) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 8.57 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 16.08 L of water at 56.8 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 14.26 L of water at 86.5 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 14.31 L of water at 99.3 C 75.0 C


----------



## Tony (27/7/08)

Brewing a Dunkelweizen today.

Went with dark wheat and no crystal malts of sorts, just carawheat and chocolate wheat for colour and character.

The mash smells great, malty ans rich.

cheers

dark wheat weizen

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.50
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.77
Anticipated EBC: 34.1
Anticipated IBU: 18.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
61.5 4.00 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.038 15
23.1 1.50 kg. Weyermann Bohemien Pils GErmany 1.038 4
7.7 0.50 kg. Weyermann CaraWheat Germany 1.037 120
1.5 0.10 kg. Weyermann Choc Wheat Germany 1.035 1100
6.2 0.40 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
46.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.10 17.2 45 min.
10.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.10 0.8 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068


----------



## Dave86 (27/7/08)

Certainly seems to be the season for dunkelweizen! My gravity came in a little lower than expected, but that should make it a bit easier drinking  How awesome is dark wheat malt?! That has to be the best mash I've ever smelt, the choc wheat also helped in that department. Has anyone noticed a slightly lower efficiency with wey. dark wheat? I've only used JWM wheat malt in the past, not too worried though, it smells too good!


----------



## Tony (27/7/08)

+1 for the awsome smell. I was going to use munich as well but i thought........... the dark wheat is like munich wheat so i dropped it. Glad i did as its very malty. Still sparging but will get back on the efficiency soon. I usually get 80 to 85% efficiency to the fermenter using all barley malts but drop this back to around 75 to 80 for wheat beers.

Rice Gulls to stop channeling and a slow sparge is best for a wheat beer.

cheers


----------



## yardy (27/7/08)

Tony, that looks tasty, going to make it next on the list i think B) 

Cheers
Yardy


----------



## Tony (27/7/08)

Boiling now...... certanly smells the goods so far yardy.

I tried to get rye on thursday for a roggen but the cupboard was bare  

So dunkelweizen it is.

Now all i need is some 3068 

cheers

PS.......... got 80% efficiency  My best with a wheaty yet.


----------



## Dave86 (27/7/08)

I'd be happy to crack 80% on any beer  Doesn't really matter, but only got 64% on my dunkelweizen when I got 69% on my hefe the week before :huh: 

No matter, its beer, its good :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (27/7/08)

Do you crack your own malt or is it pre cracked?

It may be a bit course.

I crack fine, use 1 liter volume of rice gulls per kg of wheat malt and sparge slow to stop chanelling in the sticky boggy wheat mash.

It will still taste the same, just you use more grain and leave more fermentable sugars in the mash..... thats all.

cheers


----------



## Barry (27/7/08)

This morning brewed 20 L of maibock and 17 L of "boil over vienna" (hence only 17 L)


----------



## goatherder (27/7/08)

Big brew day today. Brewed an Ordinary Bitter and a Schwarzbier as well as bottling a Dubbel.


----------



## NickB (27/7/08)

RDO tomorrow, so getting up early (maybe) to brew a simple Ale and clear out some hops...

Olde Newport Ale

4.5KG BB Ale
25g Newport @ 60 mins

67C mash temp
Danstar Windsor yeast

OG: 1.047
FG: 1.012
38 IBUs
4.6%

Keen to see what the Newport brings to a single hop, single malt beer.... especially at the price Craftbrewer is selling them for!!!!

Cheers


----------



## Tony (27/7/08)

Try adding your single addition at 40 to 45 min. You will get the same bitterness (may need to ass 2g more) but i think it adds a bit more character to the beer, hop wise.

Especially if there are no late hops to spice things up.

I always bitter at 45 min these days. 

cheers


----------



## razz (29/7/08)

Just pumped this into the fermenter. 

Fugly Special bitter 
Special/Best/Premium Bitter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 29/07/2008 
Batch Size: 42.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 44.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 88.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 84.62 % 
0.25 kg Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 3.85 % 
0.25 kg Caramalt (40.0 EBC) Grain 3.85 % 
0.25 kg Dark Crystal (250.0 EBC) Grain 3.85 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 3.85 % 
40.00 gm Fuggles [3.80 %] (60 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
45.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.30 %] (30 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
90.00 gm Williamette [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
0.95 gm koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.043 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.045 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.20 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.56 % 
Bitterness: 25.9 IBU Calories: 418 cal/l 
Est Color: 16.9 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 6.50 kg 
Sparge Water: 26.51 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 24.00 L of water at 67.4 C 63.0 C 
15 min Mashout Heat to 72.0 C over 15 min 72.0 C 

This really is the best time of year for brewing, tank water is a chilly 6 degrees. Works great with a plate chiller.


----------



## schooey (30/7/08)

*Hellbent (Munich) Helles*

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 25.0 L
Boil Size: 34.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90

Ingredients

3.90 kg Bohemian Pilsener
1.10 kg Carared
0.50 kg Carapils
6.00 g Northern Brewer 6.2% AA @ 90min
15.0 g Hallertau Mittlefreuh 3.2% AA @ 30 min
15.0 g Hallertau Mittlefreuh 3.2% AA @ 0 min

Acid rest @ 38C for 15 min
Protein rest @ 50C for 30 min
Step to 65C for 35 min
Step to 69C for 30 min
Mashout @ 77C 
Sparge @ 77C

3L starter of Wyeast 2124 @ 10C for 3 weeks, rack to secondary at 10C for 2 weeks, then 1 week at 16C for diacetyl rest
Lager for 6 weeks @ 0C


----------



## kabooby (30/7/08)

Hey Schooey

Where's the Munich  

Kabooby


----------



## schooey (30/7/08)

Errrr... well *scratches head*

Does it need Munich to be a Munich Helles?


----------



## kabooby (30/7/08)

No it doesn't 

That was me trying to be quick and witty.

Crashed and burned. I'll try again tomorrow

Kabooby


----------



## Tony (30/7/08)

:lol: 

Gold


----------



## Quintrex (30/7/08)

Voota and myself had a crazy lambic making session

Lambert

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 60.00 Wort Size (L): 60.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.94
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.82
Anticipated SRM: 2.8
Anticipated IBU: 0.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 97 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
69.4 6.90 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 75.96 2
30.6 3.04 kg. BB Wheat Australia 78.75 2

Potential represented as % Yield, Coarse Grind As Is.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
360.00 g. Aged Czech Saaz Pellet 0.00 0.0 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Some will be spontaneously fermented/innoculated, some will be innoculated with wyeast lambic blend, some with cantillon dregs.


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: West Flanders
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 114.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 10.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 125.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 145.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 139.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 370.0 ppm

pH: 8.34



Its been a fun brew this one, long involved mash, long boil!


----------



## Stuster (30/7/08)

Quintrex said:


> Lambert, the sheepish lambic
> 
> Voota and myself had a crazy lambic making session
> 
> ...



Let us know how that goes, Quintrex. Fascinated to see what happens with the spontaneously fermented batch. :beerbang:


----------



## Quintrex (30/7/08)

Stuster said:


> Let us know how that goes, Quintrex. Fascinated to see what happens with the spontaneously fermented batch. :beerbang:



I think I will acidify it to pH 4 with lactic acid, just to help prevent enterobacteria( a lot of belgian brewers use this method) but it should be interesting. Voota has done a true spontaneous lambic before but he said it got way too sour.
We'll see how it goes. :lol:


----------



## drsmurto (31/7/08)

razz said:


> Just pumped this into the fermenter.
> 
> Fugly Special bitter
> Special/Best/Premium Bitter
> ...



:icon_drool2: thats one tasty looking beer Razz! Perfect for winter drinking. I have one very similar in the keg waiting for a tap - all fuggles and 1028.

Agree with the water temps, i can get the wort down to 10-12C on a single pass thru the plate chiller at this time of the year! Stocking up on lagers for summer drinking


----------



## razz (31/7/08)

Thanks Dr S. I made this as a vehicle for Williamette, all these years of brewing and haven't used them before. Do you think I will get a good appreciation of them with that much late in the boil ?


----------



## drsmurto (31/7/08)

90g at 10 mins in 42L. I would hope so! :lol: 

Only used williamette once, for both flavour and aroma - its on tap now. Kept the grain bill simple - 90% ale, 5% crystal, 5% wheat. Its such an easy drinking ale. I can see why its described as an english type hop.

I likes it!


----------



## Dave86 (1/8/08)

No time to brew tomorrow, so throwing in a kits and bits, hoping it will turn out robust and porter like  

1.7kg Coopers Dark Ale kit
1kg Morgans Masterblend Chocolate Malt
750g Pale DME

Ferment with nottingham to 21L

Should hopefully come in something like OG:1058, 48 IBU, 32 SRM


----------



## bonj (1/8/08)

Just finished brewing an easy drinking pale ale. 90% ale malt, 10% wheat (never gone this high in a non-wheat beer before, so it's a bit of an experiment). Nelson Sauvin and B Saaz flowers, bittering and flavour to about 32IBU.

Gotta love having a brewday done by lunchtime


----------



## NickB (1/8/08)

So, you've got the day off, have finished brewing, and are NOT heading down to Burleigh tonight???? Blasphemy Bonj, total blasphemy!!!



Cheers


----------



## bonj (1/8/08)

Hahaha... I haven't got the day off... gotta do the kindy run at 2pm


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/8/08)

Been reading Farmhouse Ales again.  

My maiden Biere de Garde. Name loosely translated is beer of wobbly legs. :lol: 

la bire de jambe de secousse

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

16-D Belgian & French Ale, Biere de Garde

Min OG: 1.060 Max OG: 1.080
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 15 Max Clr: 49 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.65
Anticipated OG: 1.072 Plato: 17.40
Anticipated EBC: 21.7
Anticipated IBU: 25.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 52.94 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.061 SG 14.93 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.0 10.50 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
7.9 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 19
5.5 0.70 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0
2.0 0.25 kg. Bairds Amber UK 1.033 133
0.8 0.10 kg. BB Caramalt Australia 1.036 40
0.4 0.05 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1200
0.4 0.05 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 470

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Hallertau Tradition Pellet 5.70 22.6 60 min.
30.00 g. Hallertau Tradition Pellet 5.70 3.0 15 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2042 Danish Lager


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Pilsen
Profile known for: Pale, Dry, Hoppy Lager

Calcium(Ca): 7.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 3.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 3.2 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 5.8 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 5.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 9.0 ppm

pH: 8.16


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: 

Total Grain kg: 11.95
Total Water Qts: 18.72 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 17.72 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 12.17 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Protein 5 15 55 55 Infuse 67 17.72 1.48
Sacc 1 5 30 62 62 Infuse 90 5.34 1.93
Sacc 2 5 15 68 68 Infuse 95 6.30 2.46
Mash out 5 10 75 75 Decoc 95 9.77 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)


Total Water Qts: 31.02 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 29.35 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 37.33 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Step Time for Decoction Steps represent how far back in time the Decoction was pulled.
Infusion amounts for Decoction Steps represent the amount pulled for the Decoction.
Infusion ratios for Decoction Steps represent the Decoction Thickness.


----------



## trevc (2/8/08)

Just ordered more grains/hops, and doing another order next week.

Starting these next week:

- Kokanee-Gold clone attempt (Canadian megaswill, dark lager)
- Ross's Double Chocolate Porter

And ordering supplies for these
- Steam Beer Anchor-clone, can't find the US Northern Brewer hops though 
- A double batch (52L) of Dr Smurto's JSGA clone


----------



## Tony (2/8/08)

Hey Warren........... if you deselect all the tick boxes in promash before you copy to clipboard you get a simple report without all the shit noone cares about

like this one for the Hefeweizen im mashing in right now 



hefeweizen

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.00
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.49
Anticipated EBC: 10.8
Anticipated IBU: 13.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
58.3 3.50 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
16.7 1.00 kg. Weyermann Bohemien Pils GErmany 1.038 4
11.7 0.70 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
6.7 0.40 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0
6.7 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 12.4 45 min.
10.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 0.9 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068


----------



## Weizguy (2/8/08)

First beer milled by the former Borret mill. Incidentally it didn't turn out to be a wheat beer, but still contained wheat (albeit, torrefied wheat).

Teninch Mild Mk II
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 02-08-08
Style: Mild Brewer: Seth
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer:
Boil Volume: 30.48 L Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: Les - Plastic 50 litre Esky and 45 litre S/S kettle

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
2.30 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 59.0 %
1.00 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 25.7 %
0.40 kg Wheat, Torrified (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.3 %
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80%] (60 min) Hops 13.4 IBU
14.00 gm Fuggles [5.70%] (60 min) Hops 8.9 IBU
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80%] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU
0.20 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 5.1 %
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.035 SG (1.030-1.038 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG (1.008-1.013 SG)
Estimated Color: 14.2 EBC (23.6-49.3 EBC) 
Bitterness: 24.2 IBU (10.0-25.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 3.2 %

Name: Double Infusion, Medium Body Mash Tun Weight: 4.00 kg
Mash Grain Weight: 3.70 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH
Grain Temperature: 22.2 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C
Sparge Water: 15.64 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE

Name Description Step Temp Step Time
Protein Rest Add 6.95 L of water at 56.7 C 50.0 C 30 min
Saccrification Add 6.20 L of water at 93.6 C 68.0 C 90 min
Mash Out Add 5.40 L of water at 97.0 C 75.6 C 10 min

Changes from the original recipe include the replacement of Dark crystal and part of the pale malt by Amber malt, suggested by MHB. Now I see that it leaves me out of style re colour. Didn't think of that when Mark offered me some Carafa for colour. That's OK, I can throw in some roast or Carafa special when I lauter. 90 minute mash helps clarity when brewing with Marris O.

Beerz
Les

BTW, Tony. tut,tut, language


----------



## gap (2/8/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Been reading Farmhouse Ales again.
> 
> My maiden Biere de Garde. Name loosely translated is beer of wobbly legs. :lol:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony (2/8/08)

since when did you don the halo mate?


----------



## goatherder (2/8/08)

I didn't think bad language was in your portfolio Les? I thought it was just spelling and grammar.


----------



## Tony (2/8/08)

Could have been worse............. i could have spelt it siht

:lol: 

No........... shite, thats the way i say it sometimes so will stick with that

 

cheers


----------



## Fents (2/8/08)

Gonna throw this on tommorow morning hopefully before pale ale mania..

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Pale Ale
Brewer: Fenton
Asst Brewer: Troy
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 76.50 L 
Boil Size: 90.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 11.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
17.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9Grain 94.4 % 
0.50 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 2.8 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (IMC) (11.8 EBC) Grain 2.8 % 
65.00 gm Horizon [9.50%] (60 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [8.60%] (30 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [8.60%] (15 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [8.60%] (0 min) Hops - 
4 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-05Yeast-Ale


----------



## goatherder (2/8/08)

This little number is cracked and ready to go in the morning:

Oatmeal Stout
77% Maris Otter
8% Uncle Toby's Quick Oats
6% Baird's Pale Choc
5% Roast Barley
4% Baird's Dark Crystal
Mash at 67 to 1.060
Some English type hops to 36 IBUs at 60 and 15
Wyeast 1469 at 18 for a couple of weeks


----------



## Tony (2/8/08)

Sounds tops mate......... the 1469 is definatly suited to a dark beer!

was thinking of making an old ale type of beer and fermenting it at 16 to 17 with the 1469 and leaving it in the bottle for a couple of years to age out.

See how it goes.

Ahhhh too many beers to brew.

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (2/8/08)

so I collected + sparged slowly. Slower than usual and may have achieved over 92% extract efficiency.
Boo-yaa for the new mill, I reckon.

The mild looks dark enough, so I didn't add any dark grains to adjust the colour.
It's quite biscuity and dryish. Let's hope it works well with W1187...but what beer doesn't? [that's a rhetorical question for those boobs who'd want to answer it].

Goatherder, I refuse to limit myself to spelling and grammar.  
Tony, I hear ya...too, too many brews


----------



## fraser_john (3/8/08)

Trying to get a nice semii dark Belgian ale together...its in the mash tun now:

08-03-2008 Belgian Dark
A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Sunday August 03, 2008
Head Brewer: John M Fraser
Asst Brewer: 
Recipe: Belgian Brunette

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (Kg): 9.50
Anticipated OG: 1.062 Plato: 15.15
Anticipated SRM: 7.9
Anticipated IBU: 21.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.060 Plato: 14.78
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Alc by Weight: 4.97 by Volume: 6.36 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 79.2 RDF 66.0 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.


Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
73.7 7.00 kg. Pilsener Germany 1.038 2
21.1 2.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 2
5.3 0.50 kg. Candi Sugar Syrup Belgium 1.031 80

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.24 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.25 6.2 60 min.
45.71 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 4.75 15.1 45 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3522 Belgian Ardennes


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step
Heat Type: Direct

Grain kg: 9.00
Water Qts: 31.72 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 30.02 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.34 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 80 F

Dough In Temp: 0 Time: 0
Saccharification Rest Temp: 0 Time: 0
Mash-out Rest Temp: 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp: 0 Time: 0

Runnings Stopped At: 1.010 SG 2.56 Plato


Total Mash Volume L: 36.03 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Fahrenheit.



Water Needed For Brewing Session
--------------------------------

Sparge Amount: 30.00 Sparge Deadspace: 1.00 Total Into Mash: 29.00

Total Grain Kg: 9.00 Ltr Per Kg: 3.34 Total From Mash: 21.00
Mash Liters: 30.02
Grain Absorption: 9.01

Amount Lost in Lauter Tun Deadspace,
Grant and Misc. to Kettle: 1.50

Top Up Water Added to Kettle: 0.00
Amount into Kettle: 48.50

Boil Time (min): 60.00 Evaporation Rate: 12.00
Amount after Boil: 42.68

Left in Kettle Deadspace: 1.00
Left in Hopback: 0.00
Left in Counterflow Chiller: 0.50
Left in Other Equipment / Other Absorption: 0.00

Amount to Chillers: 41.18
Amount After Cooling (4 perc.): 39.54



Grain absorption rate is: 1.01 (L Per kg)

Evaporation rate is Percent per Hour

This formulation will yield 39.54 liters of fermentable wort.

You will need 60.02 liters of water for the complete brewing session.


----------



## Screwtop (3/8/08)

This one again today, the flour makes it a real bitch to recirc through the HERMS, but by the time mash out has finished it's running well, so no stuck sparge.



Style: Kolsch

25.00 L 
Boil: 90 Minutes
OG: 1.044 SG
Color: 4.7 SRM
IBU: 28.8 IBU

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.28 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 Grain 73.17 % 
0.49 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 10.98 % 
0.49 kg Spelt flour (1.6 SRM) Grain 10.98 % 
0.22 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.88 % 
25.00 gm Hallertauer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 17.5 IBU 
45.00 gm Tettnang (Age Adjusted) [3.08 %] (30 minHops 11.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) [StarterYeast-Ale 



Mash
20 min Mash In - Acid rest Add 16.99 L of water at 45.6 C 40.0 C 
20 min Protein Rest Heat to 50.0 C over 15 min 50.0 C 
15 min Sacc B Rest Heat to 64.0 C over 15 min 64.0 C 
45 min Sacc A Rest Heat to 67.0 C over 10 min 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 15 min 77.0 C


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/8/08)

Tony said:


> Hey Warren........... if you deselect all the tick boxes in promash before you copy to clipboard you get a simple report without all the shit noone cares about



 Too much like hard work!

I must confess I alway find the water report part a bit borin' :lol: 

I included the mash schedule because I did similar (but not exactly the same) to the BDG mash schedule stipulated in Farmhouse Ales. I'm hoping to get some really good attenuation.

55 degrees for 20 mins
62 degrees for 45 mins
68 degrees for 15 mins
mashout.

Warren -


----------



## reviled (4/8/08)

Put this down last night, was going for a bock but dont think it will be dark enough...

1.8kg Muntons liquid light malt extract
Brewcraft #60 German Lager kit converter
500grams liquid glucose
150grams dextrose
200grams Caramalt
150grams Crystal malt
175 grams Chocolate malt
21 grams Hallertau finishing hops
Saflager s23 yeast

Final Volume - 22 litres.. OG was 1051


----------



## yardy (4/8/08)

goatherder said:


> This little number is cracked and ready to go in the morning:
> 
> Oatmeal Stout
> 77% Maris Otter
> ...




been looking for a stout recipe to try, whats the process for the oats, just run them through the mill with the other grain ?

Cheers
Yard


----------



## yardy (4/8/08)

Screwtop said:


> This one again today, the flour makes it a real bitch to recirc through the HERMS, but by the time mash out has finished it's running well, so no stuck sparge.
> 
> Style: Kolsch
> 
> ...



you make it sound so easy screwy  

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Screwtop (4/8/08)

yardy said:


> you make it sound so easy screwy
> 
> Cheers
> Yard



This one is a real biatch Yard, but worth it. Have to stir every 15 min during rests and steps as the flour packs down the grainbed nearly stopping the flow through the HERMS. Approaching mashout, once the mash reaches above 70 the wort is much lower in viscosity and flows really well, surprisingly the sparge goes through without sticking or slowing.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## bindi (4/8/08)

Mashing this using the Mystery hops from this post.

Moronic Monk #2

3.00 kg Pale Malt 
2.00 kg Munich I 
0.15 kg Melanoiden Malt 
15.00 gm Chinook [11.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.3 IBU 
20.00 gm 'Mystery hops' I think are Tettnang [4.50 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 8.4 IBU, [could be Hersbrucker]  
20.00 gm 'Mystery hops' could be Tettnang [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar 
0.15 kg Honey 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Morphed house yeast.

22L


----------



## goatherder (4/8/08)

yardy said:


> been looking for a stout recipe to try, whats the process for the oats, just run them through the mill with the other grain ?
> 
> Cheers
> Yard



Spot on Yardy, I just ran them through with the rest. You can probably get away with not crushing them at all.


----------



## yardy (4/8/08)

Cheers GH :beer: 

Yard


----------



## schooey (4/8/08)

schooey said:


> Tomorrow;
> 
> *Trippin' out Tripel*
> 
> ...



Didn't end up brewing this one until the Sunday and racked it tonight. OG was 1075 from the grain and I didn't have time to take readings before and after the sugar additions. Looking at it now in secondary it has a fantastic colour and tastes really good, big malty profile but maybe a bit too much alcohol warming from the sugar, but that may settle with bottle conditioning. It's sitting at 1035 at the moment and I'm hoping it'll get down to the 1015-1012 mark in a week or two. It's been sitting at 20C, but I'm wondering wether to leave it here or cool it slightly for the rest of the ferment?


----------



## NickB (4/8/08)

Brewing MKII of my Rogers Clone tomorrow, and unlike some forum members, I really like a good, flavourful midstrength ale!

1.10kg BB Ale
1.00kg BB Galaxy
1.00kg Weyermann Munich
350g Bairds Med Crystal
150g CaraAroma
100g CaraRed

20g Newport @ 60 mins
25g Cascade @ Flameout
Koppafloc

Mash @ 69C

OG: 1.038
FG: 1.009
US-05 yeast @ around 18C

Should be just a touch better than the on-tap version, with (I'm hoping) slightly more Cascade in the flavour and aroma!

Cheers!


----------



## horner34 (4/8/08)

Got my first FULL AG brewed yesterday arvo and i'll give you one guess at what I brewed.  

I set my effeciency to 65% but still fall 5 points short.

I still haven't got my chiller sorted so I went the cube option, then i had a bastard of a time when I had to put the lid on the willow water container. The heat from the wort softend the thread and the cap would not seal and I ended up having air in the cube. :angry: 

So I had a very eventfull arvo and can't wait for my next one, I think I'll get a vienna ready for barbie season.

Just pitched my yeast and cant wait to taste the spoils. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Weizguy (4/8/08)

Schooey, don't cool your Belgian yeast until you want it to go into a coma.
They are sensitive to temp decrease, drop out and can't be revived.
Just some thoughts...


----------



## schooey (4/8/08)

ok.. cheers for the heads up, Les. I'll let it keep chugging away at 20C then


----------



## Weizguy (4/8/08)

you might want to raise it a few degrees, depending on how many phenolics you want in there.
If it's the Duvel yeast, it can take a few more degrees and still be fairly clean.
Go too high and you may get fusels. It's a balancing act, you understand.

Enough proselytising. Check it on the googleweb or @ the Wyeast website for more info.
Les out


----------



## schooey (4/8/08)

As far as I know 1388 is the Duvel yeast? Hmmmm... I might knock it up to 22 for the secondary ferment and suck it and see...


----------



## Dave86 (5/8/08)

Kegged and bottled my dunkelweizen, racked my K&K porter and just cracked the grains for a fiddlers elbow type english wheat beer, using up some odds and ends. All in all, a pretty productive afternoon  

Here's whats on first thing in the morning:

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Fiddlers Elbow Type
Brewer: Dave
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Bairds Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 75.27 % 
0.64 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 13.76 % 
0.26 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (7.0 SRM) Grain 5.59 % 
0.21 kg Crystal Wheat (47.6 SRM) Grain 4.52 % 
0.04 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (50.0 SRM) Grain 0.86 % 
16.00 gm Northdown [6.90 %] (90 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.30 %] (15 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Northdown [6.90 %] (15 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.30 %] (10 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

First go at the 1968 (or any wyeast for that matter) looking forward to tasting this one, its destined for bottling for my school reunion in a months time  B)


----------



## boingk (5/8/08)

Another kits and bits here, really should do another partial or extract. But anyway...Black Pils on the go!

Morgans tin of Pils goo 1.7kg,
500g LDME,
300g Dextrose,
200g Crystal grain,
100g Chocolate grain,
020g Black grain,
012g Saaz in secondary.

Nothing special, but should come out alright with a US-05 yeast [fav at the moment] and 16-18'C ferment.

Cheers all - boingk


----------



## Muggus (5/8/08)

boingk said:


> Another kits and bits here, really should do another partial or extract. But anyway...Black Pils on the go!
> 
> Morgans tin of Pils goo 1.7kg,
> 500g LDME,
> ...


Black pils eh?
I did a 'black pils' once with a crazy sort of grain bill once...needless to say, it occured to me that there was no point doing a dark pils (cause theres no such thing), and it turned out to be an (amazing) imperial stout.
Having said that, yours looks more like a Schwartzbier.


----------



## tdack (6/8/08)

I've been trying a few of the "stove top brewery" kits that Dave puts together at Dave's Homebrew in North Sydney.

So far the results have been excellent. Just kegged an Amber Ale that tasted great out of the hydrometer tube, it'll take all my patience to leave it in the keg for a couple of weeks before drinking.

I've also got a Belgian Ale on the go at the and I can't wait it to finish. It smells and tastes awesome at the moment and it's still got a couple of days to go.


----------



## yardy (7/8/08)

got this mashing atm,

3000 Munich 1
2000 Pale
1000 Wheat
100gm Carafa Spec

25 Nor Brwr @ 60
25 Hallertauer Tradition @ 15
30 Czech Saaz @ 5
20 Czech Saaz @ FO

65*c Mash

Cheers
Yard


----------



## therook (8/8/08)

Doing this on Sunday

Occy
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 10/08/2008 
Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen Brewer: Rook 
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 33.60 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: Brew Pot (12.5 gal) and Igloo Cooler (10 Gal) 
Actual Efficiency: 70.1 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.35 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 EBC) Grain 54.9 % 
2.75 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (22.0 EBC) Grain 45.1 % 
60.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70%] (60 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70%] (15 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.054 SG (1.050-1.056 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG (1.012-1.016 SG) 
Estimated Color: 18.7 EBC (13.8-27.6 EBC) 
Bitterness: 26.0 IBU (20.0-28.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.2 % (


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Mash Tun Weight: 4.08 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 6.10 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 12.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 17.80 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 16.00 L of water at 75.7 C 66.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 8.91 L of water at 96.1 C 76 C 10 min 



Thanks for the yeast TDA

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/8/08)

Yummo! Make sure a bottle returns to your spiritual home of Pascoe Vale.  

Warren -


----------



## therook (8/8/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Yummo! Make sure a bottle returns to your spiritual home of Pascoe Vale.
> 
> Warren -




LOL, no worries Wazza, i also have an Amber and Mild for you.

TDA has to also get a bottle as it is his yeast and apparently he sleeps with it as he loves it so much

Rook


----------



## trevc (8/8/08)

Just mashed in my Canadian megaswill (dark lager ish). This is my second AG, and waaaay easier/more relaxed. 
Hit my mash-in temp perfectly within a couple of minutes. 15th Floor brewery in full swing, tunes cranking. 

Recipe: Kokanee Gold Clone attempt 01
Style: Standard American Lager

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 28.00 L 
Boil Size: 38.36 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 12.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 10.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.32 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 75.04 % 
1.42 kg Corn, Flaked (2.6 EBC) Grain 20.03 % 
0.35 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 4.94 % 
14.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.30 %] (60 min) Hops 10.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Safale US05 (or might use 2112, Cali Lager. haven't decided) 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.09 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 17.72 L of water at 70.4 C 63.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 14.18 L of water at 93.3 C 75.0 C 

Should be about 5.5%ABV. I'll ferment cold, and cold condition for as long as possible.

Cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (8/8/08)

therook said:


> LOL, no worries Wazza, i also have an Amber and Mild for you.
> 
> TDA has to also get a bottle as it is his yeast and apparently he sleeps with it as he loves it so much
> 
> Rook



I actually smear it all over my privates rook so I hope the sample I gave you is viable h34r: !

Recipe looks great BTW!

C&B
TDA


----------



## newguy (9/8/08)

I brewed a Northern English Brown today and two days ago I brewed a Mild. I have to publicly thank Stuster (I think it was Stuster) that turned me on to the idea of low pitching rates = high esters. I've never been able to brew a decent English ale because I've never been able to get a nice estery component. My beers always end up very clean. Not anymore. At least not for English styles, anyway. 

I used WLP005 British Ale for both batches. The mild is very nearly done fermenting already (only 1.035 OG) and I drew some of the slurry/beer from that to pitch into the brown. It smelled fantastic, but I was blown away by the taste. Full bready flavour with hints of berries throughout. I'm thrilled to actually be able to achieve "character" in a brew. Cheers Stuster! :beer: 

Mild (42l batch)
83.5% 2 row (5.03kg)
13% caramel 60 (853g)
3.5% chocolate malt (230g)

Mashed @ 68C for 60 minutes

17g Chinook pellets (12%) 90 minutes (12.6 IBU)

OG 1.035
WLP005 British Ale

Northern English Brown (42l batch)
88% 2 row (7.26kg)
6% biscuit malt (523g)
5% dark crystal (70-80L) (449g)
1% chocolate malt (90g)

Mashed @ 66C for 60 minutes

34g Chinook pellets (12%) 90 minutes
28g E K Goldings (4.2%) flameout (counted as 5 minute boil addition for IBU calcs) - combined 23.3 IBU

OG 1.053
WLP005 British Ale


----------



## Jye (9/8/08)

Something simple to try out Galaxy.

*Galaxy Blonde*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 9/08/2008 
Style: Blonde Ale Brewer: Jye
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 27.83 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: SK
Actual Efficiency: 0.0 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 100.0 % 

30.00 gm Galaxy [15.00%] (20 min) Hops 29.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [15.00%] (5 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [15.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 

10.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.038-1.054 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Color: 8.7 EBC (5.9-11.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 39.3 IBU (15.0-28.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.6 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.9 % (3.8-5.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.0 %


----------



## lefty2446 (9/8/08)

Doing this one first, want to do a second but have no idea what I want to brew. Probably end up doing a mild or IIPA B) 

Adrian

Recipe: Irish Red Ale
Brewer: Adrian Levi
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Irish Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 43.64 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 10.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 27.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item  Type % or IBU 
9.50 kg My Grain (3.0 SRM) Grain 95.96 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 3.03 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 1.01 % 
30.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (60 min) Hops 23.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (2 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
2 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.90 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body
​<h3 style="margin-top: 0px; margin-bottom: 1px;" align="left"> </h3> ​


----------



## browndog (9/8/08)

newguy said:


> I brewed a Northern English Brown today and two days ago I brewed a Mild. I have to publicly thank Stuster (I think it was Stuster) that turned me on to the idea of low pitching rates = high esters. I've never been able to brew a decent English ale because I've never been able to get a nice estery component. My beers always end up very clean. Not anymore. At least not for English styles, anyway.
> 
> I used WLP005 British Ale for both batches. The mild is very nearly done fermenting already (only 1.035 OG) and I drew some of the slurry/beer from that to pitch into the brown. It smelled fantastic, but I was blown away by the taste. Full bready flavour with hints of berries throughout. I'm thrilled to actually be able to achieve "character" in a brew. Cheers Stuster! :beer:
> 
> ...



Odd choise of a bittering hop there for an english style isn't it Newguy? or does all the grapefruit get boiled out?

cheers

Browndog


----------



## newguy (9/8/08)

browndog said:


> Odd choise of a bittering hop there for an english style isn't it Newguy? or does all the grapefruit get boiled out?



Yes, it gets boiled out. I'm kind of rationing hops at the moment too. I want to get rid of the Chinook before I switch to the pound of Magnum for bittering that I have in the freezer. I have a large variety of many different "classic" aroma hops, but only 90g of each. In a couple cases, 180g. That's why I'm rationing and using Chinook for bittering. Damn hop shortage.


----------



## Jye (9/8/08)

browndog said:


> Odd choise of a bittering hop there for an english style isn't it Newguy? or does all the grapefruit get boiled out?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog



My thoughts to BD and for your IRA Adrian.

... Adrian go the IIPA


----------



## randyrob (9/8/08)

going to test drive my new electric kettle with a batch of India Amber Ale:


Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.56
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.22
Anticipated EBC: 16.8
Anticipated IBU: 59.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.9 5.00 kg. Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
5.0 0.28 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
5.0 0.28 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 145

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.20 5.5 30 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 4.2 30 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.20 6.2 30 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.20 4.3 25 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 3.3 25 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.20 4.9 25 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.20 3.6 20 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 2.8 20 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.20 4.1 20 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.20 2.9 15 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 2.2 15 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.20 3.2 15 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.20 2.2 10 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 1.7 10 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.20 2.4 10 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 2.1 5 min.
15.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 3.9 5 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.20 0.0 0 min.
15.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----
US-05


----------



## Stuster (9/8/08)

Glad it turned out well for you, newguy. Nice looking recipes there as well. 

Looks like some hoppy beers out there today. Hop shortage sceptics?


----------



## warra48 (9/8/08)

This one is planned for the coming week.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Twisted Gut APA
Brewer: Robert
Asst Brewer: Elsie the Pug
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 19.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg Pale Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 83.33 % 
0.50 kg Munich (15.0 EBC) Grain 9.80 % 
0.20 kg Wheat (4.0 EBC) Grain 3.92 % 
0.05 kg Amber (100.0 EBC) Grain 0.98 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC) Grain 0.98 % 
0.05 kg Crystal (220.0 EBC) Grain 0.98 % 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
12.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (60 min) (First Wort HopHops 9.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (15 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Willamette [4.60 %] (15 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
5.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
38.00 L Port Macquarie Water 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.10 kg


----------



## lefty2446 (9/8/08)

Jye said:


> My thoughts to BD and for your IRA Adrian.
> 
> ... Adrian go the IIPA



Hmm, might have to be something American or Nobel.
Hops on hand:
Simcoe
Cascade
Amarillo
B Sazz
Hallertau
Centennial

Yeast:
Belgian
Swiss Lager
Premium Ale

Might brew a AHB Bastard...


----------



## Jye (9/8/08)

American all the way.... bitter it up with Centennial and then heaps of amarillo and simcoe as late addition.

Then ferment it as a lager to make it nice and dry :icon_drool2:


----------



## lefty2446 (9/8/08)

Jye said:


> American all the way.... bitter it up with Centennial and then heaps of amarillo and simcoe as late addition.
> 
> Then ferment it as a lager to make it nice and dry :icon_drool2:



:wacko: It's going to be a monster!! :chug:

Don't know about the late addition though, Might make it 30 mins.

Adrian


----------



## bconnery (9/8/08)

Big brew weekend for me, 3 going down...

Put this down last night. Latest of my semi-standard german pilsner recipe to get a lager in the fridge. 

Recipe: Nelson's BS Pilsner
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 7.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3800.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 90.48 % 
400.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 9.52 % 
10.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (60 min) Hops 11.4 IBU 
5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (60 min) Hops 8.8 IBU 
10.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (10 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager


----------



## bconnery (9/8/08)

This one is boiling away nicely. 

This will split with half the batch just as is and the other half going onto some Morello cherries...

Recipe: Dunkelweizen
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Bavarian Dunkelweizen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 45.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2800.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 52.58 % 
1800.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 33.80 % 
400.00 gm Caramel Wheat Malt (90.6 EBC) Grain 7.51 % 
200.00 gm Wheat Malt, Choc (Weyermann) (1000.0 EBC) Grain 3.76 % 
125.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 2.35 % 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Hops 14.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70 %] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs Safwheat (DCL Yeast #WB06) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: My Mash Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5275.00 gm
----------------------------
My Mash Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
50 min Mash In Add 15.81 L of water at 70.4 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.38 L of water at 99.1 C 75.0 C


----------



## bconnery (9/8/08)

And last but by no means least an English bitter because the fridge doesn't seem complete without something English in it, and the Mild is nearly all gone 

Recipe: Best Bitter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Special or Best Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 18.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3300.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 83.02 % 
225.00 gm Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.66 % 
200.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 5.03 % 
150.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (216.7 EBC) Grain 3.77 % 
100.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 2.52 % 
30.00 gm NZ Styrian Goldings [4.40 %] (Dry Hop 4 dHops - 
20.00 gm NZ Styrian Goldings [4.40 %] (60 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Bramling Cross [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 14.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Bramling Cross [5.10 %] (10 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
10.00 gm NZ Styrian Goldings [4.40 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## lefty2446 (9/8/08)

I'm in the middle of my extreeemy slow second sparge. Got some drinking time on my hands ATM.

;-)


----------



## winkle (9/8/08)

lefty2446 said:


> I'm in the middle of my extreeemy slow second sparge. Got some drinking time on my hands ATM.
> 
> ;-)



You're not on your own <_< 
Effing wheat malt, but it tastes sooo good.


----------



## Fourstar (9/8/08)

Here's the plan for tomorrow. Yes i know torrefied and wheat malt is cheating and not 'true' to style. just a test run and a brew for the masses for my housewarming.



Belgian Wit 


Type: All Grain 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.7 %
Bitterness: 14.5 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 4.2 SRM



Ingredients


2.00 kg Pilsner 39.6 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt 19.8 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt 19.8 % 
1.00 kg Wheat, Torrified 19.8 % 
0.05 kg Caramunich I 1.0 % 

15.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50%] (60 min) 
5.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50%] (0 min)
1.00 items Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 min) 
20.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) 

SafAle K-97


Mash In 64.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out 77.0 C 10 min 


Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Weizguy (10/8/08)

an English Bitter here too: A Fuller's London Pride copy

Still about halfway through the 2 hour boil. Still trying to get a handle on my increased efficiency; messing with my expected gravity.

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 09-08-08
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter Brewer: Seth
Batch Size: 27.00 L Assistant Brewer: Hercules the malt miller
Boil Volume: 38.62 L Boil Time: 120 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: Les - Plastic 50 litre Esky and 45 litre S/S kettle
Actual Efficiency: 85.9 %
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
2.58 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 62.4 %
0.40 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2 EBC) Grain 9.8 %
0.40 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 9.8 %
14.00 gm Target [11.00%] (60 min) Hops 16.0 IBU
14.00 gm Challenger [7.50%] (60 min) Hops 10.9 IBU
10.00 gm Northdown [8.50%] (15 min) Hops 4.4 IBU
0.30 gm Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.75 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 18.1 %

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.040 SG (1.040-1.048 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG (1.008-1.012 SG)
Estimated Color: 14.6 EBC (9.9-31.5 EBC)
Bitterness: 31.3 IBU (25.0-40.0 IBU)


----------



## Weizguy (10/8/08)

It looks like I'm the only looney up this late.
The Pride copy has been no-chilled and I've pitched the previous Mild out of the know-chiller and into a fermentor onto some W1187.
G'night all.


----------



## Barry (10/8/08)

Mashed in a German pils and a helles, now having breakfast. Will start sparging before 8 am. Gee can life be any better?


----------



## Weizguy (10/8/08)

Barry said:


> Mashed in a German pils and a helles, now having breakfast. Will start sparging before 8 am. Gee can life be any better?


Only if breakfast includes a tall glass of hefeweizen. That's all...

Still expecting more cool weather, Barry?
It's been too cool for my Altbier, and it stopped working for a couple of weeks. It's all about timing.


----------



## Barry (10/8/08)

I have finished, now having lunch.
Les, I have been caught a few time with sudden changes in seasonal temp changes (stuck stouts and fruity lagers). Next weekend is my last lager brews for the year, running out of fermenters. Planning a no sparge, two tun baltic porter and a rather big second runnings schwarzbier. I will take a rest (NSW and Bathurst comps) then brew a couple of steam beers.


----------



## Peter Wadey (11/8/08)

Barry said:


> I have finished, now having lunch.
> Les, I have been caught a few time with sudden changes in seasonal temp changes (stuck stouts and fruity lagers). Next weekend is my last lager brews for the year, running out of fermenters. Planning a no sparge, two tun baltic porter and a rather big second runnings schwarzbier. I will take a rest (NSW and Bathurst comps) then brew a couple of steam beers.



G'day Barry,
Good to see you're slipping in that Baltic Porter before giving up on lagers for the year. Mine should be ready to drink by XMAS. We can let them loose at the end of year bash . 

Kegged a Schwarzbier on Saturday morning & mashed a Dunkel in the afternoon sun - lovely. Will continue with lagers for some time yet - not suffering quite the same shortage of fermenters .

Rgds,
Pete


----------



## matti (11/8/08)

Swedes pilsner

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

02-A Pilsner, German Pilsner (Pils)

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.050
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 2 Max Clr: 5 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.90 Wort Size (L): 22.90
Total Grain (kg): 5.24
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.80
Anticipated SRM: 3.4
Anticipated IBU: 37.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 29.55 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.040 SG 10.01 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 3 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
67.1 3.52 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.037 2
28.6 1.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.015 2
4.3 0.22 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.000 2

Exract represented as SG.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.45 g. Perle Plug 6.35 30.0 60 min.
28.36 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Plug 2.60 5.0 30 min.
29.38 g. Czech Saaz Plug 2.14 2.8 20 min.
21.27 g. Czech Saaz Plug 2.00 0.0 0 min.

I will no chill and decide yeast later.

Hit the mash spot on 65 and dropped 1/2 degrees in 50 min.
Will top up soon and mash for 75 min + and flysparge.

matti


----------



## matti (11/8/08)

Well...
My fly sparge got stuck half way and I couldn't clear the it.
I ended up scooping the grains out and sparge it through my giant hops sock.
so there went my efforts of achieving a clear run off.

I hit the anticipated S.G of 1.038 or 9.5 brix pre boil anyway but instead of getting 32 L I ended up with 38L.
Then it was time for the boils. Wash up and beer time...
Because I forgot to clear my giant hops sock I ended up getting hops plugs stuck in the kettle tap as I ran it to my cube for no chill.
I once again ended up with scooping wort out and ran the last bit through a sieve through my spent "hopback".
25L plus in a cube and it is going to take some extended lagering to clear this on. 

No problem with efficiencies but a bit of an ad-hoc brew day can really bite your bum in many way LOL.

I think my next brew gear will be a false bottom in kettle and modify my false bottom in mash tun.
That or "ricegulls"  

(OG was 1.050 or a brix of 12.4)


----------



## bconnery (11/8/08)

The latest edition of what was previously my Belgian Sour Orange Ale, which now turns out to be my Belgian Rangpur Lime Ale, at least I think so. 
It was previously thought these fruit were Seville Oranges but we are fairly sure that isn't the case now. 

Recipe: Orange Beer
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Flanders Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 23.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
200.00 gm Brown Sugar, Light (15.8 EBC) Extract 4.17 % 
200.00 gm Brown Sugar, Light [Boil for 5 min] Extract 4.17 % 
2800.00 gm Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 58.33 % 
1000.00 gm Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 20.83 % 
250.00 gm Melanoidin (Weyermann) (70.0 EBC) Grain 5.21 % 
150.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.13 % 
15.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (60 min) Hops 16.3 IBU 
20.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (2 min)  Hops 1.8 IBU 
10.00 items Rangpur Lime Rind (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
700.00 ml Rangpur Lime Juice (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
200.00 gm Brown Sugar, Light (15.8 EBC) Sugar 4.17 % 
1 Pkgs Forbidden Fruit (Wyeast Labs #3463) Yeast-Wheat 

Caramelized 200g brown sugar with 700ml juice and all rind. Added 4L of first runnings for additional caramelization. 
Caremelized for approx 60 mins, added @45.


----------



## Screwtop (11/8/08)

bconnery said:


> The latest edition of what was previously my Belgian Sour Orange Ale, which now turns out to be my Belgian Rangpur Lime Ale, at least I think so.
> It was previously thought these fruit were Seville Oranges but we are fairly sure that isn't the case now.
> 
> Recipe: Orange Beer
> ...




Hmmm.....bconnery....Why am I not surprised


----------



## winkle (13/8/08)

OK next cab off the ranks should be this sucker, along the lines of De Ranke XX Bitter (without the brett).
Might yet up the IBUs a tad <_< 

UXB Belgian Ale (v.2)
Belgian Specialty Ale 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Boil Size: 24.04 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 91.67 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 8.33 % 
24.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 20.7 IBU 
3.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
24.00 gm Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] (30 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
16.00 gm Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] (15 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
16.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
3.00 gm Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.067 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.59 % 
Bitterness: 48.9 IBU 
Est Color: 4.3 SRM


----------



## bindi (13/8/08)

Can't edit posts after a set time so had to delete it and start again.

Done yesterday:

Style: Don't know/care , Belgian inspired.

23L

4.10 kg Pale Malt
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann)
0.15 kg Carafoam (Weyermann)
0.15 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann)
0.10 kg Roasted Barley
25.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [6.90 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 16.0 IBU
25.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [6.90 %] (30 min) Hops 12.5 IBU
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.60 %] (15 min) Hops 6.5 IBU
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 6.15 %
0.15 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (75.0 SRM) Sugar 2.49 %

Dumped on the yeast cake from a Saison 565 today

Mash 52c, 64c and 78c


----------



## TidalPete (13/8/08)

My first Vienna. Feel free to pick it to pieces but hurry as I plan to mill at 2.30 this arvo.  

________________________________________


Recipe: Viva Vienna

Brewhouse Efficiency: 87 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Actual Mash System Efficiency: 89 %
Anticipated Points From Mash: 48.49
Actual Points From Mash: 49.85






Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
54.2 3.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 317.42 8
33.6 1.86 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 317.42 19
4.0 0.22 kg. Bairds Dark Crystal Scotland 225.54 70
7.2 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 309.07 3
1.1 0.06 kg. Bairds Chocolate Malt Scotland 225.54 1300


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
47.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 6.60 30.9 60 min.
26.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 6.60 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.05 Tsp Sodium Met Other 80 Min.(mash) 
1.00 Tsp Calcium Chloride Other 80 Min.(mash) 
1.00 Tsp Table Salt Spice 90 Min.(boil) 
0.50 Unit(s)Whirlfloc Tablet Fining 15 Min.(boil) 
1.00 Tsp Yeast Nutrient Other 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-189 SafLager German Lager


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: 

Total Grain Kg: 5.54
Total Water Qts: 19.05 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 18.03 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 16 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Protein 2 20 50 50 Infuse 54 18.03 3.25
Saccharification 5 30 65 65 Direct --- ------- ----
Glyco-Protein 5 30 72 72 Direct --- ------- ----
Mashout 3 10 77 77 Direct --- ------- ----

--------------------------------------------------------------

TP :beer:


----------



## Steve Lacey (13/8/08)

Just my opinions, but,
1) Lose the dark crystal and perhaps also the chocolate (or at least cut them back, especially the crystal)
2) Maybe 4 or 5 IBUs lower and perhaps less of the 0 min hops (if you want to brew to style, but if you just like having the aroma hops, then go for it).

Otherwise looks good


----------



## TidalPete (13/8/08)

Steve Lacey said:


> Just my opinions, but,
> 1) Lose the dark crystal and perhaps also the chocolate (or at least cut them back, especially the crystal)
> 2) Maybe 4 or 5 IBUs lower and perhaps less of the 0 min hops (if you want to brew to style, but if you just like having the aroma hops, then go for it).
> 
> Otherwise looks good



Thanks for the input Steve.
Have cut the dark crystal by half, the choc by two thirds, & dropped the IBU's back to 27.5.
Worked out the original recipe after a read-up of Designing Great Beers which gave preference to aroma hops as opposed to flavour hops which seem to be preferred in the Marzen\Oktoberfest? Cutting back on the crystal (And the choc) meant that I was a little short of the style EBC's but not really a big deal when you realise that a pronounced caramel flavour in Vienna is a no-no.

TP :beer:


----------



## RobW (13/8/08)

Having a crack at a Strong Belgian/Dubbel on the weekend.:

Abbotsford Dubbel

78.6 5.50 kg. Barrett Burston Pilsner 
14.3 1.00 kg. JWM Light Munich 
7.1 0.50 kg. Candi Sugar (amber) 

Hops

25.00 g. Target Pellet 9.00 24.7 60 min.
28.00 g. Saaz Plug 2.20 1.8 15 min.

Yeast

DCL Yeast T-58 SafBrew Specialty Ale


----------



## warrenlw63 (13/8/08)

Hey Rob, looks nice but my guess is it's going to come out considerably lighter than a Dubbel. :unsure: 

Maybe a bit of Darker Crystal Malt like Cara Aroma?

Warren -


----------



## bindi (13/8/08)

RobW said:


> Having a crack at a Strong Belgian/Dubbel on the weekend.:
> 
> Abbotsford Dubbel
> 
> ...




Going to weigh that recipe up now but add a little melaniodin and use Wyeast 3787, otherwise looks good.


Edit: Warren you were reading my mind [again]


----------



## RobW (13/8/08)

Hi Warren

Promash calculates anticipated SRM of 11.2 so it is on the light side.
Some crystal might be the answer. 250g should bring it up to about 13.5.
Mind you I don't get too fussed about colour - maybe I should just extend the boil
and ramp up the burner :beerbang: 

Bindi

Was thinking about going with a liquid for this but I already have a slurry of T-58.
Next time.


----------



## bindi (13/8/08)

This is what I weighed up using the above:

5.50 kg Pale Malt 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann)
0.20 kg Melanoiden Malt 
0.50 kg Candi Sugar, Amber 

12.7 SRM

And I would not waste a good yeast cake either. :icon_cheers:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/8/08)

Brewed today. I liked Stuster's idea of some Amber malt in the grist so there it is :icon_cheers: .

NZ Steamer 


Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.90 kg BB Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 94.2 % 
0.20 kg Bairds Medium Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
0.10 kg TF Amber Malt (100.5 EBC) Grain 1.9 % 
20.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (30 min) Hops 21.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (25 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (20 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (15 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Bitterness: 35.5 IBU 
Est Color: 17.1 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Batz (13/8/08)

TidalPete said:


> My first Vienna. Feel free to pick it to pieces but hurry as I plan to mill at 2.30 this arvo.
> 
> ________________________________________
> 
> ...




Bit dark for a Vienna. :lol:


----------



## Stuster (13/8/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Brewed today. I liked Stuster's idea of some Amber malt in the grist so there it is :icon_cheers: .



I'd be interested to know how that turns out for your TDA. The late hopping looks good. :icon_cheers:


----------



## reviled (14/8/08)

This is what im planning for my first BIAB, ive been wanting to do a smoked beer for ages and now I can B) 

Im thinking a sort of smoked porter -ish type beer...

2kg Weyermann smoked malt
1kg Marris otter malt
500grams Golden Promise
500grams Munich
300grams Dark Crystal
300grams Chocolate malt
200grams Black malt

Any ideas/feedback? Im not planning to use too much malt am I?


----------



## reviled (14/8/08)

reviled said:


> This is what im planning for my first BIAB, ive been wanting to do a smoked beer for ages and now I can B)
> 
> Im thinking a sort of smoked porter -ish type beer...
> 
> ...



Also be keen on ideas on what hops would work well?


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/8/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Brewed today. I liked Stuster's idea of some Amber malt in the grist so there it is :icon_cheers: .
> 
> NZ Steamer
> 
> ...




Hey noice TDA!! Taking full advantage of the sabatical there I see.  

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/8/08)

Stuster said:


> I'd be interested to know how that turns out for your TDA. The late hopping looks good. :icon_cheers:



Will put one away for you Stuster. Pacific Gem is a great all purpose hop IMHO!

"Hey noice TDA!! Taking full advantage of the sabatical there I see."

Whilst the cat's away Warren and all that.

Hope to get a few more down before the end of next week.


----------



## goatherder (14/8/08)

The smoke is going to be the feature in the beer so let the hops take the back seat.

Seeing it's a porter, add an english hop (fuggles or EKG) at 60min with enough IBUs to keep it balanced.




reviled said:


> Also be keen on ideas on what hops would work well?


----------



## Tony (15/8/08)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm what to brew tomorrow?

I have fresh WLP 833

Its August

Only one choice really

OKTOBERFEST !!! 

The 1 liter steins are getting dusted off! 50 liters of it on tap for the month is looking good.

keeping it simple and colour at the pale end of the specs. Will go down easier by the liter this way.

cheers



oktoberfest 2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.75
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.94
Anticipated EBC: 14.9
Anticipated IBU: 25.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
69.8 7.50 kg. Weyermann Premium Pilsner Germany 1.038 3
18.6 2.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
9.3 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
1.9 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125
0.5 0.05 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
130.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 23.5 45 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 1.0 5 min.
20.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 0.8 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.20 Oz Irish Moss Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP833 German Bock


----------



## schooey (15/8/08)

Can I ask a favour mate? Can you put a pinch of the 833 in something in the fridge for me? I want to whack some on some slants, I plan on using it myself for an Oktoberfest in a few weeks or so.


----------



## JSB (15/8/08)

Same here Tony but not 50 litres

Cheers
JSB


Recipe: 0023 Jaybrew Oktoberfest v3.0
Brewer: Jason Burdett
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.71 L 
Boil Size: 33.77 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 8.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 27.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.35 kg Weyermann Pilsner (2.0 SRM) Grain 41.62 % 
1.88 kg Weyermann Munich II (12.0 SRM) Grain 33.33 % 
1.42 kg Weyermann Vienna (4.0 SRM) Grain 25.05 % 
32.00 gm CB-07 Hallertauer Traditional [5.70 %] (60 Hops 24.0 IBU 
12.00 gm CB-07 Hallertauer Traditional [5.70 %] (20 Hops 3.0 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Oktoberfest Blend (Wyeast Labs #2633) [StartYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.65 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.75 L of water at 79.0 C 66.0 C


----------



## goatherder (15/8/08)

Double brewday for me tomorrow. Yep, it's comp season.

American Brown
79.5% Bairds Maris Otter
9% Weyermann Munich II
7% Bairds Med Crystal
4.5% Bairds Pale Choc
Mashed at 65 to 1.056
Generous lashings of Simcoe, Cascade and Amarillo to about 35IBUs
Wyeast 1469 from slurry at 18 for a couple of weeks

Dorty Export
90% Weyermann Pils
10% Weyermann Munich II
a dash of gypsum
Mashed at 67 to 1.051
NB at 60min for 20 IBUs
1.2g/l HalMit at 20min
1.2g/l HalMit at 5min
Total 25 IBUs
Wyeast 2206 from slurry at 10 for a few weeks


----------



## Tony (15/8/08)

Schooey......... no problem, consider it done. I will boil up a 30 ml test tube thing in my mash infusion water...... kill 2 birds with one stone.

question is............. do you trust it?

............just [email protected]#k'in with ya

JSB........ similar looking brews.......... i like your taste 

Its going to be a happy oktober here  

cheers

And my birthday is in oktober. on a monday........... bugger  sick tuesday!

cheers


----------



## schooey (15/8/08)

Tony said:


> Schooey......... no problem, consider it done. I will boil up a 30 ml test tube thing in my mash infusion water...... kill 2 birds with one stone.
> 
> question is............. do you trust it?
> 
> ............just [email protected]#k'in with ya



:lol: Thanks mate..... and aren't we both talking about doing a lambic anyway if it doesn't...


----------



## Tony (15/8/08)

Interesting yeast choice for the ABA Scott! 

It may just work too. 

I have one in a cube waiting for the APA in the fermenter to finnish. It sat in the garage for a week and got so cold it stopped. Its been relocated indoors now and is almost there.

Yep comp season. I have a dunkelweizen and a hefe fermenting that im hopping to have carbed up in time. thets the best thing about wheat beers! fresh is best.

I did something similar but used Horizon and cascade with a touch of restraint........ in my own special way 

Stinky American Brown

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.20
Anticipated OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.82
Anticipated EBC: 37.2
Anticipated IBU: 38.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
64.5 4.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
16.1 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 24
8.1 0.50 kg. TF Flaked Maize UK 1.040 0
6.5 0.40 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 145
4.8 0.30 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 550



cheers


----------



## kook (15/8/08)

Brewing an Oatmeal Stout tomorrow, plan on adding 80g worth of fresh ground coffee to secondary.

I've got a quaffer for the inlaws on the go at the moment, should build up a nice cake of S189 for a series of lagers. Next weekend will be a Rauchbier and Schwarzbier. Then two weeks after that a Baltic Porter from the Schwarzbier cake. This will be for next winter, and I'll be adding bourbon soaked oak chips to secondary prior to bottling.

It's probably about time I brewed some more Flanders Red too - I've got two packs of Roselare waiting to go.


----------



## devo (15/8/08)

I'm gonna do a double batch of my IPA big hopper tomorrow but will be pitching Nottingham instead of Thames Valley.

Recipe here


----------



## Tony (16/8/08)

ended up with about 85% efficiency with the oktoberfect and a 1.057 beer. I upped the hops to suit to 28 IBU.

Nothing like the smell of the garage after boiling almost 200g of noble hops!

looking forward to this one 

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (16/8/08)

just brewed a K&K Golden ale (JS-style), and I'm sampling a yeast culture.
I revived a WLP002 from one of PoMo's swap beers from 2006 or somewhere between then and now.
I cultured it from the bottle this year in Feb. Re-cultured a few days ago on my leftover mild ale (at 1.040, so I'll dilute it at bottling/kegging). It's going in to a Fuller's London Pride clone.

Has anyone found that amber malt gives a grassy/fresh hay flavour to a beer, or is it that I can't make a decent mild?

Hi ho hi ho, it's off to drink the Aventinus clone from the Chrissy swap I go. Anyone in the area can come around and help me with it. You have 5 4 3 minutes. GO!
the doors will be closed promptly at that time.

Uncle Seth out :chug:
Edit: includes the bags-ing of the Aventinus glass


----------



## Fents (17/8/08)

mash in @ 10.30am i reckon..

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 60.00 L 
Boil Size: 75.29 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 10.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
14.75 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9Grain 100.0 % 
40.00 gm Galaxy [14.40%] (30 min) Hops 18.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Galaxy [14.40%] (60 min) Hops 15.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [14.40%] (0 min) Hops - 
3 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-05Yeast-Ale 


:icon_drool2:


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/8/08)

Looks a little similar to my recent Galaxy beer fents. Only difference is I used 10% rice and went slightly lighter on the Galaxy.

You'll like the results. Galaxy could become one of my favourite hops. :icon_chickcheers: 

Edit: Might as well include the recipe for comparison purposes.

Out of this Galaxy

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-A Light Hyrbid Beer, Cream Ale

Min OG: 1.042 Max OG: 1.055
Min IBU: 15 Max IBU: 20
Min Clr: 65 Max Clr: 12 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.50
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.37
Anticipated EBC: 7.0
Anticipated IBU: 27.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.5 1.00 kg. Flaked Rice 1.040 0
47.4 4.50 kg. Barrett Burston Ale Malt Australia 1.038 4
42.1 4.00 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 16.4 60 min.
10.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 5.8 15 min.
10.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 5.6 30 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

Slurry of recultured CSA yeast.



Warren -


----------



## Fents (17/8/08)

nice one mate...you think i should back off the hops a little? i know there strong and mine only comes out at 32.7ibu? whatcha think biggles?


----------



## Tony (17/8/08)

Looks like it the season for brewing with Galaxy.

Just knocked up this recipe for a Red Ale (this ones for you Stu :super: ) and thought i would give Galaxy a run in it.

Specked it to a top end gravity American Amber. Will mash it in late this arvo and boil it up tonight.



Red Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.72
Anticipated OG: 1.059 Plato: 14.48
Anticipated EBC: 27.9
Anticipated IBU: 40.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
81.8 5.50 kg. TF Perle Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
14.9 1.00 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 48
3.0 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350
0.3 0.02 kg. TF Roasted Barley UK 1.033 1300

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 24.9 40 min.
30.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 15.4 10 min.
40.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05


----------



## Barry (17/8/08)

Good Day
Pete, just saw your message, looking forward to sharing BP's at Christmas.
Brewed the baltic and schwarzbier today. 14.3 kilos of grain shared between two tuns. No sparged the baltic (1.084) and second runnings for the schwarzbier (1.050). About 74% efficiency so happy with that. 
Brew and be happy :beer:


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/8/08)

Fents said:


> nice one mate...you think i should back off the hops a little? i know there strong and mine only comes out at 32.7ibu? whatcha think biggles?



Nah Fents I reckon you can go for the doctor with this hop. Has that sort of character that would be hard to overhop with. :icon_drool2: 

Warren -


----------



## petesbrew (18/8/08)

Just whipped up a Pilsner K&K
*Pimp My Pilsner*
Morgans Golden Saaz Pilsner
Morgans Extra Pale LME
10g B Saaz (5min steep)
WLP800 Pilsner yeast culture.

Hopefully the pilsner yeast is a good one, but it's pitched now, so RDWHAHB. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (18/8/08)

Wow those Galaxy hops are potent stuff.

I added my bittering addition and the smell......... WOW! And it just kept coming and coming.

On that note i reduced the 10 and flame out additions to 10g and 20g acordingly

cheers


----------



## reviled (19/8/08)

Brewed this up last night and cubed it..

4kg Golden Promise
200 grams Crystal

60 mins : 30grams Cascade
30 mins : 18 grams Nelson Sauvin
15 mins : 25 grams Williamette
5 mins : 10 grams Nelson Sauvin, 15 grams Amarillo
Flame out : 15 grams Amarillo 

Ill be using US-05 yeast, ive got an APA which used US-05 yeast and im considering dumping this new wort on that yeast cake, but ive never done it before, im a bit sceptical...


----------



## glennheinzel (20/8/08)

I took two days off work (today/tomorrow) so that I could chill out/brew. Most of my prep was done beforehand so everything should go as planned. I am brewing the ESB, Hefeweizen and Alt from Brewing Classic Styles. I realised too late that my base malt quantities for the ESB/Alt was based off the DME quantities listed in the book. Doh! I had the correct ingredients for the Hefe and I wasn't too far off having the right quantities for the ESB so I decided to press ahead with my first double brew day. 

Jamils Hefe 15-A Weizen/Weissbier
Size: 20.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Original Gravity: 1.050 (1.044 - 1.052)
Terminal Gravity: 1.013 (1.010 - 1.014)
Color: 4.3 (2.0 - 8.0)
Alcohol: 4.96% (4.3% - 5.6%)
Bitterness: 18.43 (8.0 - 15.0) (This appears high, but I was using whole hops so bitterness should be a bit lower than expected)

Ingredients:
2.5 kg Pilsner Malt
2.5 kg Wheat Malt Pale
2 oz Hallertau Mittelfruh plugs (2.6%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 min
1 ea WYeast 3638 Bavarian Wheat
Mash at 67 deg C

All went well, until I tried to drain the kettle. This is the first time that I've used whole hops in the kettle and they jammed the pick up tube. I thought that it was a gravity/pressure issue and buggered around with it for 30 minutes until I realised that the hops were the issue. Therefore I had to siphon the wort into the NC cube (of course I had to sterilise my mouth by rinising some high octane spirits).

The Hefe was out of the way and I had already started on the ESB. I was only missing about 400g of Maris Otter so I am thinking that I can use a bit of DME or even dextrose (to help dry it out). It took ages for the vorlouf to clear and it wasn't running very fast. I had done a mash out so temp wasn't the issue. For the 2nd(?) sparge I added rice hulls which helped it to clear quicker, but was still terribly slow running. 

Jamils ESB 8-C Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

Size: 20.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Original Gravity: 1.055 (1.048 - 1.060)
Terminal Gravity: 1.014 (1.010 - 1.016)
Color: 11.5 (6.0 - 18.0)
Alcohol: 5.45% (4.6% - 6.2%)
Bitterness: 41.96 (30.0 - 50.0)

Ingredients:
5 kg Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
0.34 kg Crystal 30
2 oz East Kent Goldings plugs (5.92%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 min
1 oz East Kent Goldings plugs (5.92%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min
1 ea WYeast 1968 London ESB Ale
1 tsp Wyeast Nutrient - added during boil, boiled 10 min
.5 tsp Whirlfloc Tablets (Irish moss) - added during boil, boiled 15 min

The boil is now about half through and it is probably time to sit back and relax (until I have to siphon the ESB into the NC cube). 

Wait.. Its nearly time to pick Frank the Tank up from childcare... Doh!


----------



## glennheinzel (21/8/08)

Based on Jamils Dsseldorf Altbier

Size: 21.0 L
Original Gravity: 1.051
Terminal Gravity: 1.013
Color: 16.7
Alcohol: 5.04%
Bitterness: 46

Ingredients:
3.8 kg Pilsner Malt
.9 kg Munich TYPE I
.45 kg Melanoidin Malt
0.23 kg Caramunich TYPE III
85 g Carafa TYPE II 
45 g Northern Brewer (6.7%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
15 g Tettnanger (4.3%) - added during boil, boiled 15 min

Notes:
Jamil uses Magnum for bittering, but I don't have it.
Mash temp 65 deg C


----------



## reviled (22/8/08)

Did my Mild last night after work and cubed it... My syphon broke again <_< But it wasnt my fault this time and I got a refund this morning :beerbang: 

1kg Golden Promise
1kg Munich
700grams Vienna
250 grams Medium Crystal
150 grams Dark Crystal
100 grams Chocolate
60 grams Black Patent

60 min hops : 10 grams Nelson Sauvin
20 min hops : 15 grams Williamette
Flame out : 15 grams Williamette

Planning on using S-04 yeast, or maybe Muntons Gold...

I got about 19 litres all up, havnt checked the OG yet...


----------



## mje1980 (22/8/08)

88.2% MO
4.3% Dark crystal
5.9% Carahell
1.5% BRown malt

10g Columbus 60 mins

18g Columbus FWH
40g Ahtanum FWH

20g Ahtanum Flameout
20g Columbus Flameout

Probably use white labs 005 British ale yeast (?)
1.038
29.4 IBU

I used carahell in an american blonde, and the aroma and flavour was brlliant, nice malt profile. SO i thought i'd pair it up with some caramunich 3, BUT, i dont have any D'OH, so im using Bairds dark crystal instead. Kind of an american/english bitter with the hops. Those hops make a great combo, very nice.


----------



## reviled (22/8/08)

mje1980 said:


> 88.2% MO
> 4.3% Dark crystal
> 5.9% Carahell
> 1.5% BRown malt
> ...



Can I ask what Carahell is?!?! And what its good for?? I went and got me some the other day, but dont know what to do with it...


----------



## gibbocore (22/8/08)

In fermenters atm;

Drsmurtos TTLPA
Nealson sauvin APA

To be mashed this weekend;

Duvel clone
Honey weizen


----------



## mje1980 (22/8/08)

reviled said:


> Can I ask what Carahell is?!?! And what its good for?? I went and got me some the other day, but dont know what to do with it...



Its a very light german crystal. Very good for malt aroma and flavour, but not intense like the darker crystal malts. Look it up on weyermann.com.de. I think thats the site, just google weyermann, it has a list of all their malts and a brief description of their flavour profile. Handy site


----------



## mikem108 (22/8/08)

Hoping to do:

Munich 5 kg
Carapils 250gm
Galaxy 15gm 60min
Galaxy 20gm 30 min
Galaxy 20gm 15 min
Galaxy 25 gm Flame out

Ferment with 1272



Depends on the weather.


----------



## drsmurto (22/8/08)

gibbocore said:


> In fermenters atm;
> 
> Drsmurtos TTLPA
> Nealson sauvin APA
> ...



Damn it mate, you have just reminded me how long its been since i brewed a TTL. For the umpteenth time this weekend the 'To Brew' list has been reshuffled!

Let me know how it goes, still have some 1469 in the fridge to brew more of this. Was actually drinking a bottle of the real deal last night :icon_drool2:


----------



## gibbocore (22/8/08)

dude its tasting amazing out of the fermenter, just tying to rouse the last few points out if it, then its off to the conditioning fridge for the weekend. Not going to filter this one, i want to see if the 1968 is all its cracked up to be.


----------



## drsmurto (22/8/08)

Brewing this tomorrow - found a packet of NS flowers in the freezer....

Nice and simple beer to take camping with the mates. Dont want something over the top or something i have spent hours decocting to be quaffed in 5 mins. Based on Ross NS summer ale.

Recipe: 81 Bowie Quaffer #1
Brewer: DrSmurto
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 9.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 88.89 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 11.11 % 
20.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.90 %] (20 min) Hops 16.5 IBU 
30.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.90 %] (20 min) (Aroma HHops - 
20.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.90 %] (10 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
0.50 item Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 13.00 L of water at 74.1 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 13.00 L of water at 91.9 C 78.0 C 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## gibbocore (22/8/08)

super similar to the NS ale i just did.

Only diff is i used MO and 200g of caramunich. And i mashed at 64, the dryer finish accentuates the Sav Blac flavour, while the CM gives it a bit of backbone. I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## drsmurto (22/8/08)

I'm not sharing my MO with the unwashed..... h34r: :lol:


----------



## SteveSA (22/8/08)

Brewed this last weekend. 2nd decoction went as smooth as the first... easy!

Colour is a little lighter than expected

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Raunchbier
Style: Classic Rauchbier


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.45 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 40.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 79.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item
2.30 kg Weyermann Dark Munich (28.0 EBC) 48.32 % 
2.30 kg Weyermann Smoked (3.9 EBC) 48.32 % 
0.16 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II (1000.0 EBC) 3.36 % 
15g Magnum [13.90 %] (60 min) 28.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) 


Mash Schedule: Steve's Double Decoction


----------



## bonj (22/8/08)

SteveSA said:


> Brewed this last weekend. 2nd decoction went as smooth as the first... easy!
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...


Raunchy! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## SteveSA (22/8/08)

It's "sexy" beer <_<


----------



## bindi (22/8/08)

2nd brew for the day, first was a 'pop the cherry' AG for jayandcath, I will let him post that,  a 1.044 Sierra Nevada Pale Ale clone.
Mine was as simple Belgian inspired mash.

24L 1.072 of sweet wort  

5.50 kg Pale Malt 
1.00 kg Munich I 
0.20 kg Melanoiden Malt 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.70 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) 
15.00 gm Hallertauer [5.70 %] (30 min) 
15.00 gm Hallertauer [5.70 %] (15 min)
0.15 kg Candi Sugar, Amber 

1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (22/8/08)

SteveSA said:


> Brewed this last weekend. 2nd decoction went as smooth as the first... easy!
> 
> Colour is a little lighter than expected
> 
> ...



Looks the goods Steve :icon_drunk: . You have tempted me to have a go at the exact same recipe apart from the yeast.

C&B
TDA


----------



## razz (23/8/08)

Half way through the mash on this one. 

Premium australian Lager 
Premium American Lager 


Type: All Grain
Date: 23/08/2008 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 44.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 92.31 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt (40.0 EBC) Grain 7.69 % 
90.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.80 %] (15 min) Hops 24.3 IBU 
0.95 gm koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager


----------



## Stuster (23/8/08)

razz said:


> 90.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.80 %] (15 min) Hops 24.3 IBU



Wow! That's be...umm...interesting. :unsure: 

You been talking to Tony again?


----------



## razz (23/8/08)

Stuster said:


> Wow! That's be...umm...interesting. :unsure:
> 
> You been talking to Tony again?


I'm throwing caution to the wind and hops in the kettle. Tony is a bit of a trendsetter, rice gulls and all those other wonderful sayings.


----------



## Duff (23/8/08)

Just steeping the aroma hops in the kettle now for my first beer in close to two months. Will back it up tomorrow with either a Chiswick Bitter or another batch of the D Saaz/Cascade APA that I brewed with FNQ Bunyip one day, awesome combination of hops :beerbang: 

Cheers.


08-24 Pilsner

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.40
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.08
Anticipated SRM: 3.5
Anticipated IBU: 40.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
95.2 8.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
4.8 0.40 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Super Alpha Pellet 11.00 21.3 60 min.
80.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 2.50 11.3 40 min.
80.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 2.50 7.8 20 min.
100.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 2.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2278 Czech Pils


----------



## winkle (24/8/08)

This bad boy is going down.

Carpathian Darkling 
Belgian Strong Dark Ale 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 22.00 L
Brewer: Winkle
Boil Size: 25 L Asst Brewer: Katleen 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.70 kg Pilsner (2 Row) UK (1.0 SRM) Grain 76.31 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 3.35 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 3.35 % 
0.12 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 1.61 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt (400.0 SRM) Grain 1.34 % 
0.05 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 0.67 % 
25.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 23.5 IBU 
14.00 gm Goldings, B.C. [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
7.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (2 min) Hops 0.2 IBU 
0.28 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Anise, Star (Boil 30.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (50.0 SRM) Sugar 13.39 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat

edit: spkellinhg


----------



## Screwtop (24/8/08)

winkle said:


> Carpathian Darkling




Fcuk Perry :lol: Named after the beatle???


----------



## the_fuzz (24/8/08)

Put down a simple one to keep the stocks up

Recipe: Micks Dark Pale
Brewer: Michael
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.88 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 12.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.Grain 80.0 % 
0.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 10.0 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 10.0 % 
35.00 gm Target [9.00%] (60 min) Hops 31.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (10 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter Yeast-Ale


----------



## kook (24/8/08)

Brewed two recipes today, Jamil Z's Schwarzbier (from Brewing Classic Styles) and 1903 Weyermann Schlotfegerla (a Rauchbier). Both will have S-189 slurry pitched in a few hours time once they're down below 14 degrees.

Also racked my Oatmeal Stout onto 80g of coarse ground Five Senses 24/7 Roast coffee. Will leave it there for a few days at 18 degrees, then stick it in the cold fridge and keg it next weekend.


----------



## drsmurto (27/8/08)

60 min addition just went in for this beer

Recipe: 81 DrSmurto's Publican
Brewer: DrSmurto
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Special or Best Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 16.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.63 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 12.38 % 
0.04 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 0.99 % 
50.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (60 min) Hops 25.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (20 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.70 %] (20 min) (AromaHops - 
0.50 items  Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.04 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 11.00 L of water at 73.4 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 11.00 L of water at 93.2 C 78.0 C 

Made a starter cos smackpack was >9 months old. Noticed when i turned the stir plate off how quickly this yeast flocs. Will need daily rousing for sure. Never used it before and was inspired to revisit TTL after gibbocores post.


----------



## TidalPete (27/8/08)

Batz said:


> Bit dark for a Vienna. :lol:



Just saw this. :lol: 

TP :beer:


----------



## gibbocore (28/8/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Damn it mate, you have just reminded me how long its been since i brewed a TTL. For the umpteenth time this weekend the 'To Brew' list has been reshuffled!
> 
> Let me know how it goes, still have some 1469 in the fridge to brew more of this. Was actually drinking a bottle of the real deal last night :icon_drool2:



Drinking this now (not right now) and what can i say, i think the best accolade a recipe can get is knowing that i'll brew it again, and again and again. I havent tried the origional, but i'll try and describe it and you can tell me if i even came close.

First up you get the 'juicy' malt flavour, juicy in that its like a malt sandwich with marmalade. Then the bitterness washes out your mouth and leaves you with a grassy/citrus dryness that begs for another sip.
Love this so much, as soon as my herms is up and running i'll be doing a double batch of this so i always have a keg handy.

So, thanks!!!


----------



## bindi (28/8/08)

Early morning brew day, changed the recipe as I went along ie oats and carapil.  
Tribute ale.
23L

3.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann)
2.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) 
0.15 kg Oats, Flaked 
0.10 kg Cara-Pils
23.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.70 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 22.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [5.70 %] (30 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar 
Bire de Garde (Wyeast #3725)


----------



## drsmurto (28/8/08)

gibbocore said:


> Drinking this now (not right now) and what can i say, i think the best accolade a recipe can get is knowing that i'll brew it again, and again and again. I havent tried the origional, but i'll try and describe it and you can tell me if i even came close.
> 
> First up you get the 'juicy' malt flavour, juicy in that its like a malt sandwich with marmalade. Then the bitterness washes out your mouth and leaves you with a grassy/citrus dryness that begs for another sip.
> Love this so much, as soon as my herms is up and running i'll be doing a double batch of this so i always have a keg handy.
> ...



Get yourself some of the real deal. Its well worth it. I will have a cartons worth of empty bottles soon..... MMMMMmmmmmm

The smell of the styrians plugs hitting the boiling malt at flameout is heaven. I could stand there for hours sniffing that aroma.

Checked the brew this morning expecting to have to give it a kick to wake it up only to find an inch thick krausen and the airlock farting away like a night after a vindaloo..... 

In the words of that late fat guy with the crazy shirts - I'm excited!


----------



## randyrob (28/8/08)

something nice to chew on for the summer months....


Biere de Garde

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.20
Anticipated OG: 1.060 Plato: 14.64
Anticipated EBC: 17.9
Anticipated IBU: 26.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
68.6 7.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
17.2 1.75 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
7.8 0.80 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0
5.9 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
0.5 0.05 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special III Germany 1.035 1300

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
85.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 3.90 26.0 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 3725 PC Bier de Garde


----------



## bindi (28/8/08)

randyrob said:


> something nice to chew on for the summer months....
> 
> 
> Biere de Garde
> ...




40L of 1.060 and Wyeast 3725 NICE :super: .


----------



## buttersd70 (28/8/08)

DrSmurto said:


> The smell of the styrians plugs hitting the boiling malt at flameout is heaven. I could stand there for hours sniffing that aroma.



If I could work out how to melt styrian on a spoon, I'd be cookin' up right now...... :icon_drool2:


----------



## KHB (28/8/08)

Put this down yesterday is my 1st AG wheat beer

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier
Brewer: Ben Sparks
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.29 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 7.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.27 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 4.62 % 
2.76 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 47.69 % 
2.76 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 47.69 % 
19.00 gm Hallertauer [6.90 %] (60 min) Hops 14.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) [Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.79 kg

Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 15.11 L of water at 81.4 C 65.0 C


Batch Sparge with 24.99lt at 76.5c


----------



## randyrob (28/8/08)

bindi said:


> 40L of 1.060 and Wyeast 3725 NICE :super: .



yeah looking foward to it, just checked the yeast specs "Temperature Range 70-95F (21-35C)" 
sounds like you can really ramp up this sucker!


----------



## bindi (28/8/08)

randyrob said:


> yeah looking foward to it, just checked the yeast specs "Temperature Range 70-95F (21-35C)"
> sounds like you can really ramp up this sucker!



Have my Biere de Gardes [Wyeast 3725] sitting at 20c and the first one is almost done in 7days, will rack that one to 2nd for a week [a little warmer] and use the yeast cake for a 1.072 wort ready for the little buggers to chew on .

Edit: Typo


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/8/08)

randyrob said:


> yeah looking foward to it, just checked the yeast specs "Temperature Range 70-95F (21-35C)"
> sounds like you can really ramp up this sucker!






bindi said:


> Have my Biere de Gardes [Wyeast 3725] sitting at 20c and the first one is almost done in 7days, will rack that one to 2nd for a week [a little warmer] and use the yeast cake for a 1.072 wort ready for the little buggers to chew on .
> 
> Edit: Typo



Must be BDG season! :lol: 

Mine has "just" finished fermenting at 16 degrees. Only difference is I used Wyeast 2042 Danish Lager. 

Took exactly three weeks to pull the beer from 1.072 to 1.015. I'm going to put it to sleep at around 3-5 degrees for the next month now.

Tastes mighty alcoholic already. :blink: Not far off the mark BDG wise though.

Might have to make my next one with 3725.

Can you blokes post back or PM me your results on the flavour profile of this yeast please?  

Warren -


----------



## randyrob (28/8/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Can you blokes post back or PM me your results on the flavour profile of this yeast please?



oohh.... can't i just send u a bottle and u can work it out yourself (and reculture it!)

much less work for me then


----------



## Duff (28/8/08)

randyrob said:


> oohh.... can't i just send u a bottle and u can work it out yourself (and reculture it!)
> 
> much less work for me then



Opening yourself up there RR for a few trips to the post office  

Cheers.

PS: Port Douglas is post code 4877......


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/8/08)

randyrob said:


> oohh.... can't i just send u a bottle and u can work it out yourself (and reculture it!)
> 
> much less work for me then



You've twisted my arm.  

Thanks... maybe a BDG swap is in order?

Warren -


----------



## reviled (29/8/08)

randyrob said:


> oohh.... can't i just send u a bottle and u can work it out yourself (and reculture it!)
> 
> much less work for me then



Can you post me some? B)


----------



## ausdb (30/8/08)

Beer 3 for my wedding goes in the mashtun tomorrow, I have been building a starter of Wy1007 since last weekend from the kolsch I brewed earlier and have been offered a filter so hopefully this will be clear in time for the big day

I have gone for a "traditional" grist I think rather than a million different specialties to let the german munich malt speak for itself. Plus the only specialties I have on hand that would fit the bill is 500g of melanoidin which I might throw in for good measure

Big_Day_Alt

Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 60.00 Wort Size (L): 60.00
Total Grain (kg): 14.08
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.65
Anticipated EBC: 21.6
Anticipated IBU: 40.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------
Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 66.67 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.050 SG 12.34 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
71.0 10.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
28.4 4.00 kg. Galaxy Pale Australia 1.037 3
0.5 0.07 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special III Germany 1.035 1300
(carafa III will be pulverised and added to mash at sparge)
Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
165.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 4.50 39.6 60 min.
30.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 4.50 1.2 5 min.

Yeast
-----
WYeast 1007 German Ale, 10L starter 

Mash Type: Single Step
Saccharification Rest Temp : 65 Time: 60


----------



## Tony (30/8/08)

Tonight im brewing another English Strong Ale. My state comp winning one has been entered into the state comp again and i have 2 bottles on standby for the AABC if it makes it............ that leaves me 3 bottles.

And they will be enjoyed at christmas with family i expect.

I drank most of it in the first 12 months thinking it was shit. All the crystal ect made it a bit much but i moved and the remainder got stored in a cold dark garage for over a year. On cracking one i realised my error in drinking it young.

So i have decided to brew a small (17L) batch each year, ferment it and put it away for at least 12 months. Maybe one in a stubby to try at 6 months to check carb levels, infection ect.

Will make a simple label up with year of vintage on it. looking forward to being able to sample vintage beers with friends in years to come.

here is what im brewing tonight. It will be no chilled, like the origional one.

cheers



Strong Old Ale 2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 17.00 Wort Size (L): 17.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.43
Anticipated OG: 1.076 Plato: 18.50
Anticipated EBC: 35.2
Anticipated IBU: 44.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
79.2 4.30 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
9.2 0.50 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 100
5.5 0.30 kg. TF Flaked Barley UK 1.034 0
2.8 0.15 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 230
1.8 0.10 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0
1.5 0.08 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 550

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.20 42.6 45 min.
10.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.20 2.1 10 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP002 English Ale


----------



## Dave86 (30/8/08)

Just made the bittering addition on tony's ekg bitter. 

Made a few changes to suit what I had on hand, the crystal is made up of JWM crystal and caraamber. Had to use some NZ goldings to make up the difference of the hopping as well as added a 5 minute addition. Fermenting with the 1968 london ESB, should be pretty tasty I reckon. :super:


----------



## Tony (30/8/08)

Ahhh yes this one is getting a following like the LCBA clone

Planning to do it myself very soon with the same WLP002 im brewing the old ale with.

Will make a nice break from the run of lagers i have in fermenters

cheers and enjoy


----------



## oldbugman (30/8/08)

OldBugman said:


> Darth Weizen
> 
> Recipe Specifics
> ----------------
> ...



Gunna give this prize winning beer another crack, hope to have it for the club night at the ANHC..will probably tweak it slightly going from the scoresheets I got on it.


----------



## Maple (30/8/08)

This is in the fermenter now:

Irish Setter Spit

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

09-D Scottish And Irish Ale, Irish Red Ale

Min OG: 1.044 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 17 Max IBU: 28
Min Clr: 9 Max Clr: 18 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 46.00 Wort Size (L): 46.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.10
Anticipated OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.89
Anticipated SRM: 14.8
Anticipated IBU: 22.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
81.2 8.20 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
14.9 1.50 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 24
3.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 178
1.0 0.10 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.00 g. Newport Whole 11.00 8.3 60 min.
40.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.10 14.1 60 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1084 Irish Ale


----------



## brendanos (30/8/08)

"Southern Pride"
Double IPA

6.5kg Kirin Malt
1.8kg Weyermann Vienna
660g Weyermann Munich
300g Weyermann Cara Munich II
300g Weyermann Wheat

Mashed in 25L @ 66C
Sparged in two batches* for preboil volume 32L approx.
*Couldn't fit it all in my lauter tun so did two fly/batch hybrids with the last runnings of the first used as the sparge liquor for the second.

700g Dextrose to be boiled in wort/water and added mid fermentation.

90min
-80g Galaxy 08 (15% pellets)
-40g Horizon 07 (9.3% pellets)
45min
-20g Galaxy 08 (15% pellets)
30min
-30g Galaxy 08 (14.4% flowers)
-20g Nelson Sauvin 06 (12.2% pellets)
20min
-25g Galaxy 08 (15% pellets)
-15g NZ Cascade 08 (8% flowers)
Flameout
-65g Galaxy 08 (15% pellets)
-30g Galaxy 08 (14.4% flowers)
-20g NZ Cascade 08 (8% flowers)

Dry
-100g Galaxy 08 (15% pellets)
-30g Galaxy 08 (14.4% flowers)
-20g NZ Styrian Goldings 08 (4.4% flowers)

In fermenter: 20L @ 1.078
Estimated OG 1.090 w/ dextrose addition & 2L yeast starter.
Fermented with S05 @ 19C.


----------



## goodbrew (31/8/08)

Tony said:


> Ahhh yes this one is getting a following like the LCBA clone
> 
> Planning to do it myself very soon with the same WLP002 im brewing the old ale with.
> 
> ...



I haven't tried an english ale before but I'm liking the sounds of this one!! can you tell me what the mash schedule is for this?
what wyeast pack should I use for this?
cheers

John


----------



## kook (31/8/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Man that's a highly interesting looking beer. :beerbang:
> 
> Hey Kook can you post back and let us know how it turns out? I'd really like to know. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Warren -




Tasting Notes:

_Deep dark ruby colour, lovely clear red highlights when held to light. Medium-large off white head, fading to small after a minute or two.

Initial aroma is balsamic, berries and cherries. Some citrus notes and a faint malty bread aroma there in the background. Mouthfeel is medium-thin, prickly due to pH and carbonation. Flavour starts suprisingly malty, with some rum/dark sugar notes. Finishes tart and acidic.
_

I'm actually pretty impressed, it's quite similar to Goudenband, if not a bit more acidic. You'd never guess the grist was 100% wheat, it is quite clear when held to light.

Will post more tasting notes later down the track, as I only bottled half the batch. The rest (~ 9L) is slowly eating away at around 2kg worth of red grape must.


----------



## Tony (31/8/08)

goodbrew said:


> I haven't tried an english ale before but I'm liking the sounds of this one!! can you tell me what the mash schedule is for this?
> what wyeast pack should I use for this?
> cheers
> 
> John



Just a single infusion mash will work fine @ 66 deg.

Use any good english ale yeast but something a bit drier works well.

WLP005
1275
1318
WLP002 for something a bit sweeter
SO-4 for a dry yeast

cheers


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (31/8/08)

Brendan, what is the predicted IBU of your beast?

I brewed a basic pale ale today using Galaxy for the first time, Mrs Vlad was alarmed at that funny smell coming from the shed. looking forward to this one.
Doing a Saison tomorrow, with Bourghal.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (31/8/08)

Got this one brewed today. Should keep me out of the doghouse :lol: !

Clear The Inbox Stout! 
Foreign Extra Stout 


Type: All Grain
Date: 31/08/2008 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 32.96 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.93 kg BB Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 86.6 % 
0.25 kg Bairds Medium Crystal- 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
0.25 kg JWM Roast Barley (1400.7 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
0.25 kg Bairds Pale Chocolate Malt (500.4 EBC) Grain 3.6 % 
0.18 kg TF Amber Malt (100.5 EBC) Grain 2.6 % 
25.00 gm Green Bullet [13.60%] (60 min) Hops 36.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Green Bullet [13.60%] (15 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.060 
Bitterness: 44.4 IBU 
Est Color: 66.9 EBC

First time I have used Green Bullet since the late 90's!
The flowers have an awesome aroma.

C&B
TDA


----------



## brendanos (31/8/08)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Brendan, what is the predicted IBU of your beast?
> 
> I brewed a basic pale ale today using Galaxy for the first time, Mrs Vlad was alarmed at that funny smell coming from the shed. looking forward to this one.
> Doing a Saison tomorrow, with Bourghal.



How much bourghal? I love that Saison's have so much room for grainy/spicey/fruity flavours.

Promash reckons approx 300IBU for the Southern Pride. It's off to a great start and the smell is amazing! There were half a kilo of hops in there, and you can taste it.

Today's beer was...

*Sassy Burgundy*
_ New World Amber Lager/Imperial Common_

5.3kg Kirin malt
550g Weyermann Carared
200g Bairds Crystal
200g Weyermann Melanoidin
150g Weyermann Caraaroma
80g Weyermann Carafa Special III

Mashed in 15L @ 68C

90 min boil

30mins
-20g Galaxy 08 (15% pellets)
-10g NZ Cascade 08 (8% flowers)
-15g Nelson Sauvin 06 (12.2% pellets)
-15g Nelson Sauvin 08 (13% flowers)
15mins
-10g Nelson Sauvin 06 (12.2% pellets)
-10g Nelson Sauvin 08 (13% flowers)
10mins
-10g Nelson Sauvin 06 (12.2% pellets)
-10g Nelson Sauvin 08 (13% flowers)
5mins
-10g Galaxy 08 (15% pellets)
2mins
-10g NZ Styrian Goldings (4.4% flowers)
Flameout
-10g NZ Cascade 08 (8% flowers)
-20g Nelson Sauvin 06 (12.2% pellets)
-20g Nelson Sauvin 08 (13% flowers)

Dry
-5g Galaxy 08 (14.4% flowers)
-10g NZ Cascade 08 (8% flowers)
-10g Nelson Sauvin 06 (12.2% pellets)
-10g Nelson Sauvin 08 (13% flowers)
-10g NZ Styrian Goldings 08 (4.4% flowers)

20L @ 1.063, to approx 23L @ 1.060 (with yeast and starter beer). 
Approx 55-60 calculated IBU's, though hopburst so expecting a pretty smooth bitterness.
Fermenting with 2112 California Lager yeast at 17-18C.


----------



## reviled (1/9/08)

Put down a golden Ale with a hint of smoke, got a good feeling about this one...

1kg Pilsner
1kg Munich
1kg Marris Otter
500 grams Smoked Malt
300 grams CaraWheat
100 grams CaraMunich II
200 grams Carahell

60 min hops : 15grams Southern Cross
15 min hops : 15 grams Amarillo, 10 grams Williamette
5 min hops : 15 grams Amarillo, 8 grams Williamette
Flame out : 12 grams Amarillo

No chilled, planning on using US-05... This should make a tasty summer ale B)


----------



## bindi (1/9/08)

Mashing this as I type: Called '1970 Dutch Tavern' [Tribute ale, long story  ]. 

Easy.  

23L

5.00 kg Pale Malt
0.50 kg Munich I 
0.15 kg Cara-Pils
0.10 kg Melanoiden Malt 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.70 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 24.9 IBU 
28.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [5.70 %] (20 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar 

Bire de Garde (Wyeast #3725) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Adamt (1/9/08)

2000th post in this thread! :icon_chickcheers: 

I'm brewing.... nothing.


----------



## therook (1/9/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Got this one brewed today. Should keep me out of the doghouse :lol: !
> 
> Clear The Inbox Stout!
> Foreign Extra Stout
> ...



I love the name of the beer TDA  

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/9/08)

therook said:


> I love the name of the beer TDA
> 
> Rook



:lol: I bags a bottle in naming rights. 

Warren -


----------



## mikem108 (1/9/08)

Finally did this one


----------



## reviled (3/9/08)

Brewed up a smoked ale yesterday

2.5kg Weyermann Smoked
1kg Maris Otter
300 grams Carawheat
250 grams CaraMunich II
250 grams Dark Crystal
100 grams Chocolate

60 mins : 20 grams Nugget
20 mins : 20 grams Goldings, 10 grams Fuggles
10 mins : 10 grams Styrian
Flame out : 15 grams Styrian

No chilled, going to pitch some Muntons gold yeast when I get home tonight...


----------



## Flex Broker (3/9/08)

Jez and I brewed up our first attempt at a saison about 10 days ago. 7 kg of Weyermann pilsener, 1 kg wheat malt, 0.5 kg rye malt. 20 IBU.

After a week in the fermenter, the beer's already showing some impressive ester characters. Smells like citrus fruit and tutti-fruiti gum. Still sitting at about 1.026 after a week of primary at 26 C, but that's what saison yeast does. I think it's the Wyeast Dupont strain. Really, really impressed with this yeast.


----------



## warra48 (4/9/08)

Brew day tomorrow, and using up some odds and ends to rationalise some stocks.
Should be roughly in the style of an English Brown Ale.

Smashed Bar Brown Ale
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 5/09/2008 
Style: Northern English Brown Ale Brewer: Robert 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: Elsie the Pug 
Boil Volume: 30.5 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency: 77.71 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 40.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4400.00 gm Pale Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 87.34 % 
300.00 gm Crystal (220.0 EBC) Grain 5.95 % 
200.00 gm Wheat (4.0 EBC) Grain 3.97 % 
80.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.59 % 
58.00 gm Amber (100.0 EBC) Grain 1.15 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 14.3 IBU 
35.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (15 min) Hops 14.8 IBU 
25.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs British Ale Yeast (Fermentis #Nottingham) Yeast-Ale


----------



## reviled (5/9/08)

This is what ive got planned for my next brew, a tweaked version of Tony's Sheep Shagger, im doing an 18 litre batch with czech saaz instead of NZ saaz and pellets instead of flowers (cos thats all I can get), but all the hops im using are grown in NZ anyway, so its still pretty much gonna be an NZIPA...

5kg Golden Promise
200g Carahell
200g Medium Crystal

60 mins : 12g saaz, 20g Southern Cross
15 mins : 12g Saaz, 8g Southern Cross, 12g Nelson Sauvin, 12g NZ Hallertau
Flame out : 24g Saaz, 24g Nelson Sauvin, 24g Hallertau, 8g Southern Cross

Will probably use US-05 yeast


----------



## brendanos (6/9/08)

Currently mashin...

ANHC Commemorative Oktoberfest

2.1kg Kirin Malt (46%)
1.12kg Weyerman Vienna (25%)
1.12kg Weyerman Munich (25%)
180g Weyermann Caramunich I (4%)

Mashed in 10L @ 65C 90mins

60 minute boil
60 mins - 32g Tettnang 4.9% 25.7IBU
20 mins - 15g Hallertau Hersbrucker 2.2% 1.8IBU

Expecting 20L @ 1.051, 27.5IBU

Fermenting with Wyeast 2112 (Cali Lager) @ 15C


And when that one's all wrapped up, I'll kick off a Kolsch, to the effect of:

3.8kg Kirin Malt (96%)
80g Weyerman Vienna (2%)
80g Weyerman Munich (2%)

Mashed in 10L @ 65C 90mins

90 minute boil
60 mins - 15g Tettnang 4.9%, 30g Hallertau Hersbrucker 2.2%

Expecting 18L @ 1.048, 25.5IBU

Fermenting with Wyeast 2575 (Kolsch II) @ 15C


Possibly the two lightest beers I've ever brewed, and definately the closest I've come brewing lagers!


----------



## ohitsbrad (6/9/08)

Boiling now:

NZ red ale

25L
OG 1.067
IBU 67
SRM 16
6.6% ABV

6.4kg maris otter (80%)
500g Bairds pale crystal (6.3%)
500g Weyermann munich I (6.3%)
250g Bairds dark crystal (3.1%)
250g Weyermann caraamber (3.1%)
100g Bairds pale chocolate (1.3%)

Mash at 67deg.

24g Pacific Jade (60min) 43 IBU
45g Nelson Sauvin (10min) 14 IBU
45g Sticklebract (5min) 10 IBU
45g Riwaka (0min)

Wyeast 1056 (3.5L starter) ferment at 18deg.


----------



## Screwtop (6/9/08)

Bright and early tomorrow morning, house APA big fav here,

Style: American Pale Ale

24.00 L 
Boil: 90 Minutes
OG: 1.045 SG
Color: 5.1 SRM
IBU: 35.4 IBU

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.35 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.7 Grain 77.08 % 
0.90 kg Pilsner Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 20.83 % 
0.09 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 2.08 % 
5.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 15.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40 %] (20 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
0.50 tbsp 5.2 PH Stabiliser (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Cooking Salt (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US - 56) [Yeast-Ale 


APA Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Saccharification ReAdd 14.01 L of water at 80.0 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 15 min 77.0 C


----------



## Tony (6/9/08)

What difference do you find the salt makes screwy?


----------



## Screwtop (6/9/08)

Tony said:


> What difference do you find the salt makes screwy?




Mum used to cut the shank off of a lamb roast and so did I untill someone asked me why, so I asked mum. She didn't know why she did it, just that Nan used to do it so we asked Nan - "because I only had a small baking dish" she said.

Pretty much because it was in the recipe Tony :lol:


----------



## Jye (7/9/08)

Tony said:


> What difference do you find the salt makes screwy?



It adds some chloride to emphasis the maltiness. 

Screwy have you tried this recipe with calcium sulphate in place of the salt? It would suit the style better and help to bring out the hops... which in my eyes the recipe is lacking for an APA


----------



## Screwtop (7/9/08)

Jye said:


> It adds some chloride to emphasis the maltiness.
> 
> Screwy have you tried this recipe with calcium sulphate in place of the salt? It would suit the style better and help to bring out the hops... which in my eyes the recipe is lacking for and APA




Thanks Jye, it's my housie and I love it as is. Maybe I could run it through a randall for you if you were to visit :lol:


----------



## Jye (7/9/08)

Screwtop said:


> Thanks Jye, it's my housie and I love it as is.



Awe common.... you know you want to try the calcium sulphate, live a little :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (7/9/08)

Jye said:


> Awe common.... you know you want to try the calcium sulphate, live a little :lol:




Used to use it but don't anymore, don't think my water needs it. I'm sure you'll begin to have flashbacks one day Jye, all those hops can't be good for you


----------



## reviled (8/9/08)

Fantastic brew weekend :lol: Gotta love fathers day!

I did Tony's sheep shagger on saturday, and put this up yesterday, bourbon Porter courtesy of screwtop B) 

5.2kg Aussie Pale 

1.2kg Munich

500 grams Amber

500 grams Caramalt

500 grams Chocolate

120 grams Medium Crystal

130 grams CaraMunich II 
200grams Carafa I

60 mins : 40 grams Nugget

Secondary : 300mls Bourbon, 1 tsp Vanilla essence, 1 coffee shot.

Im going to pitch yeast on this bad boy tonight and take OG reading... But ive got a good feeling about this one


----------



## white.grant (8/9/08)

reviled said:


> Fantastic brew weekend :lol: Gotta love fathers day!




Yep, the best present is time  

I brewed a dunkelweizen post lunch

Recipe: Dunkelweizen
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dunkelweizen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.96 L
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 10.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 11.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.13 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 56.60 % 
1.20 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 21.70 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 18.08 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 3.62 % 
28.30 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (60 min)Hops 11.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.53 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
45 min Mash In Add 14.42 L of water at 79.0 C 70.0 C 

Going to drop it on the yeast cake of a hefeweizen on Thursday.

cheers

Grant


----------



## white.grant (10/9/08)

I have the day off so have just mashed in a Weizenbock, this will get pitched on the yeast of the dunkelweizen.

My mashtun has never been so full.

Recipe: Whyzenbock?
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizenbock
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.96 L
Estimated OG: 1.088 SG
Estimated Color: 13.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 22.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.53 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 53.11 % 
2.30 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 26.96 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 11.72 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 3.52 % 
0.30 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 3.52 % 
0.10 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 1.17 % 
45.00 gm Hallertauer [5.70 %] (90 min) Hops 22.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 8.53 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
45 min Mash In Add 22.26 L of water at 73.5 C 67.0 C


----------



## matti (11/9/08)

Going to max out my 36L mashtun Friday.
I might dough in with 3-3.5L/Kg to leave space for mash out.


North2South APA

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-A American Ale, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 54
Min Clr: 5 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 30.00 Wort Size (L): 30.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.82
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.33
Anticipated SRM: 7.2
Anticipated IBU: 42.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 35.29 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.046 SG 11.41 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 3 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
77.5 5.28 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.042 3
15.5 1.06 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.008 2
3.5 0.24 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.002 74
3.5 0.24 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.002 2

Extract represented as SG.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.09 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 6.80 25.6 60 min.
17.09 g. Cascade Pellet 5.95 5.6 30 min.
22.09 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.00 7.2 20 min.
22.09 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.00 4.3 10 min.
15.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 9.00 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----
S-05


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 6.82
Water Qts: 30.90 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 29.24 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 4.29 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 75
Mash-out Rest Temp : 15 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 76 Time: ??? batch / fly


Total Mash Volume L: 33.79 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.

Time to check and prepare for the morning


----------



## lagers44 (11/9/08)

Looks good Matti , i'd like to try it when it done been wanting to do one of those for a while now.

Are you sure you want to use so much of your $140 / kg Amarillo in one hit ? :lol: 

Lagers


----------



## kabooby (11/9/08)

lagers44 said:


> Looks good Matti , i'd like to try it when it done been wanting to do one of those for a while now.
> 
> Are you sure you want to use so much of your $140 / kg Amarillo in one hit ? :lol:
> 
> Lagers



Wouldn't want to drop any  

recipe looks good. I am also thinking of making another APA soon. A nice schooner of fresh LCPA the other week has got me interested in APA's again

When are you going to brew yours Lagers. We will have to do a comparison

Kabooby


----------



## lagers44 (11/9/08)

> When are you going to brew yours Lagers. We will have to do a comparison
> 
> Kabooby



I think it'll be some time off yet i've got a few cubes banking up + still some Pils & Munich malts but no Ale malt so that purchase will be a few months away at least.

I definately wont be using amarillo even though i would have liked to but i've got a load of cascade to use + i want to research some more recipies & try some more examples first. Maybe closer to xmas time  

Lagers


----------



## matti (12/9/08)

Cheers boys.
I didn't spill a drop of amarillo LOL
Just finished cleaning up.
I rolled my ankle yesterday so the brewday took a wee bit longer as I am "hopping" along on crutches.
Also had help from the family yesterday crushing all the grain.

Ending up mashing at 67.5 degrees.
Efficiency was down to 70%.

I'll bottle some for you Lager and MALES and bring it to one of the meets
Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (12/9/08)

Tomorrow

Style: English IPA

24.00 L 
Boil: 90 Minutes
OG: 1.052 SG
Color: 5.4 SRM
IBU: 51.5 IBU


3.50 kg Pale Malt 
1.50 kg Munich Malt 
35.00 gm Super Alpha 47 IBU (60 min)
30.00 gm Fuggles 4 IBU (10 min) 
20.00 gm Fuggles (Dry Hop 7 days)
2 Pkgs English Ale (Fermentis #S-04)


Mash 
30 min Protein Rest 55.0 C 
75 min Saccharification 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out 77.0 C


----------



## Doc (12/9/08)

I've been dialling in the new brew system (see my AHB Blog).

Rukh and I have collaborated on a Westvletern Blonde clone (also see my AHB Blog), and I brewed it today. Three cubes concentrated right on the gravity.
Second up coming to the end of the boil now is 3 cubes of Weizen. One will be getting some rhubarb in secondary (also see my AHB Blog).

So a big day. 6 cubes, and just over 100 litres (pre-dilution) of wort ready for fermentation.

Doc


----------



## Duff (12/9/08)

Brew bud Bunyip here tomorrow for a long overdue BIG BREW session. Five kegs ready, aaahhhhhh  Thank goodness for women and shopping  

I'll start early with an Oktoberfest, then a Vanilla Bourbon Porter when he arrives, then a Galaxy Ale. We'll probably skip the Galaxy Ale I guessing  Probably end up brewing it Sunday with another Pilsener.


08-27 Oktoberfest

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 
Total Grain (kg): 9.00
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.07
Anticipated SRM: 8.2
Anticipated IBU: 25.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.6 5.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
44.4 4.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.00 25.1 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 2633 Oktoberfest Lager Blend


Vanilla Bourbon Porter

08-26 Vanilla Bourbon Porter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 
Total Grain (kg): 9.00
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.02
Anticipated SRM: 28.5
Anticipated IBU: 24.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
61.1 5.50 kg. Bairds Marris Otter England 1.038 3
16.7 1.50 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
8.3 0.75 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 28
5.6 0.50 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 23
5.6 0.50 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 254
2.8 0.25 kg. TF Black Malt UK 1.033 645

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Target Pellet 11.00 24.2 60 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1318 London Ale III

- Whole vanilla bean @ 5min
- Vanilla extract to taste
- Jim Beam to taste


Galaxy Ale

08-28 Galaxy Pale Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.00
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.07
Anticipated SRM: 5.4
Anticipated IBU: 33.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
66.7 6.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
22.2 2.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
11.1 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 22.8 20 min.
30.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 10.2 10 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1318 London Ale III


Off to start cracking grain :beerbang: 

Cheers.


----------



## eric8 (12/9/08)

God damn Doc, you sure don't beat around the bush!


----------



## Doogiechap (12/9/08)

Time to brew something a little smaller for a change. 
I'm going to give the Galaxy a bit of a shot in Doc's Yardglass Lite APA.
I'm still leaning towards the classic Amarillo/ Cascade combo to finish with but hopefully I'll get a glimpse of Galaxy with my 15 min addition  .


Doc's Yardglass Sesion Lite 

Minimum OG: 1.045 SG Maximum OG: 1.060 SG 
Minimum FG: 1.010 SG Maximum FG: 1.015 SG 
Minimum IBU: 30 IBU Maximum IBU: 45 IBU 
Minimum Color: 5.0 SRM Maximum Color: 14.0 SRM 


Recipe Overview 
Wort Volume Before Boil: 45.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 36.00 l 
Volume Transferred: 34.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 5.00 l 
Volume At Pitching: 39.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 38.00 l 
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.036 SG Expected OG: 1.039 SG 
Expected FG: 1.010 SG Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 % 
Expected ABV: 3.9 % Expected ABW: 3.0 % 
Expected IBU (using Rager): 26.6 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 3.9 SRM 
BU:GU ratio: 0.69 Approx Color: 
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 

Fermentables 
Ingredient Amount % MCU When 
Bairds Marris Otter Ale Malt 6.200 kg 90.0 % 3.1 In Mash/Steeped 
Weyermann Dark Wheat Malt 0.690 kg 10.0 % 1.0 In Mash/Steeped 

Hops 
Variety Alph 
a Amount IBU Form When 
Australian Galaxy 15.0 
% 19 g 21.8 Bagged Pellet Hops 60 Min From End 
Australian Galaxy 15.0 
% 10 g 3.1 Bagged Pellet Hops 15 Min From End 
US Amarillo 5.0 % 14 g 0.9 Bagged Pellet 
Hops 1 Min From End 
US Cascade 4.5 % 14 g 0.8 Bagged Pellet 
Hops 1 Min From End 

Other Ingredients 
Ingredient Amount When 
Yeast Nutrient 5 g In Boil 


Yeast 
DCL US-05 (formerly US-56) SafAle 

Mash Schedule 
Mash Type: Full Mash 
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (70C


----------



## KHB (12/9/08)

Screwtop said:


> Mum used to cut the shank off of a lamb roast and so did I untill someone asked me why, so I asked mum. She didn't know why she did it, just that Nan used to do it so we asked Nan - "because I only had a small baking dish" she said.




Thats my favourite part of a lamb roast!!!


----------



## white.grant (12/9/08)

KHB said:


> Thats my favourite part of a lamb roast!!!




That's a great story.

I brewed a belgian blonde today, a test run for the xmas case swap - only one cube 17l. Great day.


----------



## Doc (12/9/08)

eric8 said:


> God damn Doc, you sure don't beat around the bush!



There's a bush ???

Doc


----------



## joecast (12/9/08)

just finished cracking the grain on my new marga! loving it!!
brewing a rye pale ale tomorrow morning with amarillo and cascade.
joe


----------



## Screwtop (13/9/08)

Screwtop said:


> Tomorrow
> 
> Style: English IPA
> 
> ...




In the kettle now 30 min to go. Chickened out on 35g of Super Alpha for 60 min (ducking in case Jye reads this) new hopping schedule below.


30.00 gm Super Alpha 41.1 IBU (60 min)
60.00 gm Fuggles 10.7 IBU (15 min) 
20.00 gm Fuggles (Dry Hop 7 days)


Screwy


----------



## matti (13/9/08)

nice screwy.
mashing at the moment as missus is away and a day off work because a rolled right ankle.

SPA special bitter

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

08-B English Pale Ale, Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.048
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 5 Max Clr: 16 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.50
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.61
Anticipated SRM: 7.1
Anticipated IBU: 41.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 29.68 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.036 SG 9.07 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 3 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
77.8 3.50 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.036 3
11.1 0.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.005 2
4.4 0.20 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.002 2
4.4 0.20 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.002 74
2.2 0.10 kg. Brown Sugar Brown cooking sugar 1.002 4
+ 10 ml of bourbon essence



Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
5.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 8.60 6.1 60 min.
15.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 19.3 60 min.
10.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 8.60 9.3 40 min.
15.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.92 4.3 20 min.
5.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 8.50 2.0 20 min.


Yeast
-----

decide later

Nochill



Mash Schedule
-------------


Grain kg: 4.40
Water Qts: 20.46 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 19.36 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 4.40 - Before Additional Infusions

Protein rest temp: 55 Time: 10
Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 75
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 78 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 22.30 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Duff (13/9/08)

Duff said:


> Brew bud Bunyip here tomorrow for a long overdue BIG BREW session. Five kegs ready, aaahhhhhh. Thank goodness for women and shopping.
> 
> I'll start early with an Oktoberfest, then a Vanilla Bourbon Porter when he arrives, then a Galaxy Ale. We'll probably skip the Galaxy Ale I guessing. Probably end up brewing it Sunday with another Pilsener.
> 
> ...



Brew bud Bunyip couldn't make it at the last moment with car problems, so I've soldiered on  

Oktoberfest finished, Vanilla Bourbon Porter with 60min to go, grain cracked for the Galaxy Ale.

AC/DC on the Bose, cold beer tasting nice, beautiful sunny day in Port Douglas, aahhhhhh.......  

He'll hopefully be here next weekend to brew the celebratory ale for our first bub due in March next year  A repeat of the Rochefort 10 which I'll age until next March. Providing I can get my hands on some 1762 Abbey Ale II in the next week or so as well.

Cheers.


----------



## joecast (13/9/08)

got this in the fermenter now. just waiting for the temp to drop a few more degrees to pitch the yeast. pale malt was JW trad ale.

pale rye

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-A American Ale, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 54
Min Clr: 5 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.50
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.83
Anticipated SRM: 5.4
Anticipated IBU: 36.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 23.53 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.041 SG 10.12 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
57.1 2.00 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.038 3
28.6 1.00 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 8
14.3 0.50 kg. Rye Malt America 1.030 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.00 23.6 45 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 7.2 20 min.
12.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.00 3.2 10 min.
12.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 2.6 10 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.00 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico


----------



## Stuster (13/9/08)

Duff said:


> Brew bud Bunyip
> 
> He'll hopefully be here next weekend to brew the celebratory ale for our first bub due in March next year



You're having a baby with Bunyip!   


Congratulations, Duff. :beer: :super: 

And make sure you brew plenty now for when you've got less time later.


----------



## reviled (17/9/08)

IPA yesterday, and ive got some beef jerky in the oven at the mo B) 

3.8kg Aussie Pale
1kg Munich
220g carapils
200g Carahell
130g Amber
120g dk crystal

60 mins : 15g Southern Cross
45 mins : 10g Northern Brewer
20 mins : 10g Northern Brewer, 15g EKG, 15g Fuggles
10 mins : 20g EKG, 15g Styrian, 15g Fuggles
Flame out : 20g EKG, 20g Fuggles, 15g Styrian


----------



## randyrob (18/9/08)

randyrob said:


> something nice to chew on for the summer months....
> 
> 
> Biere de Garde
> ...




finally got around to taking a gravity rwading of this 1060-1010 in 3 weeks and its got some great esters going on!
that give sme 83% Attenuation, Wyeast site states 74-79%

what is everyone else getting with this yeast?

i'm planning on pitching the cake on something nice and big say 1090.

Rob.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (19/9/08)

Gonna try to find time for brewing this weekend - need to christen new RIMS unit. Decided to brew a beer that will hide any scorching it may or may not do. I'm on holidays in a few weeks and I don't wanna know!! A double IPA that I might just manage to have ready for ANHC club night - just gonna have to be a sad lonely club of one.

Whatever this monstrosity turns out like - it shouldn't lack flavour of some description, probably hoppy.

PS - Ultra Late Hopping is using the French Press method described in the September BYO to extract flavour and aroma, but I only steep for 1-5mins.

Thirsty

*Galactic Overlord IIPA*

*Recipe Specifics*

Batch Size (L): 23.20 Wort Size (L): 23.20
Total Grain (kg): 7.70
Anticipated OG: 1.080 Plato: 19.346
Anticipated EBC: 13.4
Anticipated IBU: *201.5*
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

*Grain/Extract/Sugar*

 % Amount Name Origin Potential EBC

87.0 6.70 kg. Pale/Lager malt (CUB) Australia 1.037 4
3.2 0.25 kg. Wheat Malt - JWM Australia 1.039 4
1.6 0.13 kg. Crystal 25 - JWM Light Crysta Australia 1.034 50
1.6 0.13 kg. Crystal 65 - JWM Crystal Australia 1.034 130
6.5 0.50 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0


*Hops*

 Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time

10.00 g. Cascade Whole 5.75 5.0 Mash Hop
10.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 14.50 13.8 Mash Hop
15.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 14.50 26.5 First WH
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 7.0 First WH
10.00 g. Millennium Whole 14.50 16.1 First WH
10.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 11.80 14.4 First WH
20.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 14.50 35.7 60 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 7.1 60 min.
10.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 11.80 14.5 60 min.
20.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 14.50 18.2 30 min.
10.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 11.80 7.4 30 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 3.6 30 min.
20.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 14.50 12.0 NC cube Hop
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 2.4 NC cube Hop.
10.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 11.80 4.9 NC cube Hop
25.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 14.50 7.4 Ultra Late Hop
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 1.8 Ultra Late Hop
15.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 11.80 3.6 Ultra Late Hop
15.00 g. Cascade Whole 5.75 0.0 Dry Hop
15.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 14.50 0.0 Dry Hop
10.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 11.80 0.0 Dry Hop

*Extras*

 Amount Name Type Time

0.50 Tbsp 5.2 pH Buffer Other 60 Min.(mash) 
7.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulphate) Other 60 Min.(mash) 
1.00 Unit(s)Whirlfloc Fining 10 Min.(boil) 

*Yeast*

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico

*Mash Schedule*

Mash @ 66 with a short protien rest at 56

*Notes*

0.5kg sugar added to primary fermentor in 2 batches. 1st on 3rd day of 
fermentation or @ high krausen, 2nd when krausen starts to drop off.

Ultra late hops in with dry hops @ transfer to secondary


Edit - oh and I might hop the strike water too


----------



## Goofinder (19/9/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Whatever this monstrosity turns out like - it shouldn't lack flavour of some description, probably hoppy.


Yeah, I reckon there's a fair chance that it will turn out a bit hoppy.


----------



## warra48 (19/9/08)

I'm planning to put down a basic hefe next week. The plan then is to dump a Pikantus clone onto the yeastcake.
How does this look for a hefe? Any comments would be welcome.

2700.00 gm Wheat (4.0 EBC) Grain 53.47 % 
1900.00 gm Premium Pilsner (2.5 EBC) Grain 37.62 % 
450.00 gm Munich 2 (25.0 EBC) Grain 8.91 % 
5.00 gm Sterling [5.90 %] (60 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Spalt [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Chalk - Calcium Carbonate CaCO 
39.00 L Port Macquarie Water 
1 Pkgs Weizen (Wyeast #Weihenstephan 3068) Yeast-Wheat 

Mash at about 65 to 66C.


----------



## brauer.erik (20/9/08)

I am planning on doing a Traditional Bock on Sunday. Here is a .pdf file of the preview of my recipe. I made a starter of 3.84 liters of wort, with two tubes of bock yeast. I usually pitch cold and let it slowly rise. I set my refrigerator at 6 C, and then change the temp to 9 C after I put the batch in. I use a lot of oxygen with a lager. I will see signs of fermentation in about 24 - 36 hours, but with cold pitching, it can be fermenting and it takes longer to show signs. I have done this procedure a lot, and it works great, and tastes very similar to the imported german lagers. I am predicting a 1.070 gravity.

I will do a single step mash at 67C

Since I am from the USA, I hope the temps are correct in celcius, but I used an online calculator to convert them.


Happy Brewing.

Erik 

View attachment Preview_of__Ur_Bock_oder_Der_Bock_.pdf


----------



## goatherder (20/9/08)

Brewing a festbier this morning, inspired by the ANHC beer the Fosters boys brewed up for the conference.

48% Weyermann Pils
48% Weyermann Munich II
4% Weyermann Caramunich I
Mash at 65 to 1.052
22 IBUs of NB at 60min
1.2g/l Hal Mit plugs at 20min
Total IBUs 26
Wyeast 2206, nice and cold for a few weeks


----------



## Tony (20/9/08)

Knocking out my NSW Xmas swap beer

The Belgian Rye Dubbel

Belgian Rye Dubbel

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.85
Anticipated OG: 1.073 Plato: 17.66
Anticipated EBC: 24.0
Anticipated IBU: 28.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
38.9 5.00 kg. TF Pale Rye Malt UK 1.036 8
27.2 3.50 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
23.3 3.00 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.037 18
7.8 1.00 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000  0
2.3 0.30 kg. TF Crystal Rye UK 1.031 180
0.4 0.05 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special I Germany 1.036 850

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
48.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 9.80 26.0 45 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 2.0 10 min.
30.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3787 Trappist High Gravity


----------



## Weizguy (20/9/08)

warra48 said:


> I'm planning to put down a basic hefe next week. The plan then is to dump a Pikantus clone onto the yeastcake.
> How does this look for a hefe? Any comments would be welcome.
> 
> 2700.00 gm Wheat (4.0 EBC) Grain 53.47 %
> ...


I see you bought some Premium Pils malt too :icon_cheers: 

The recipe seems pretty good to me.
The Munich malt may make the brew a little dark for style, but a little more malty and tasty. Perhaps more of a Dunkelweizen than a "Hefe" style. Please pm me with the results.



Tony said:


> Knocking out my NSW Xmas swap beer



Is it that time already? I better get started on my project beer too. I need more fermentors if I don't bottle the London Pride clone today. Only 5 on the go until I rack the JSGA K&K "drinker" onto dry hop. Then the American wheat can go on to the sediment/cake. Then it'll be 6 fermentors (English Pale, Ordinary Bitter, Golden Ale, Altbier, Witbier and Am wheat). Mild ale bottled yesterday. That's what I'm brewing. Dampfbier and Hoey Grand Cru to come, and an American Amber. Oh, and the NSW case beer. More kegs required and ordered from lhbs.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
To Mr Goatherder: See you at the ANHC. I met an old (not old as such, but long-time) friend at the brew shop on Thursday and he's going as well. Should be an experience to remember.


----------



## Tony (20/9/08)

Just turned on the pump to recirc through the HERMS.

MMmmmmmmmmm :unsure: 

Think recirculating mobil 1 through porridge


----------



## winkle (20/9/08)

Methinks its time for a Devo Green Bullet Ale.
Just chrushed the grain.

OOps offer to go fishing/drinking, I'll mash tomorrow


----------



## Dave86 (20/9/08)

Just put in the third version of my PNAU cider, smelt tops going into the fermenter

24L preservative free apple juice
4.4 kg strawberry flesh (18 punnets worth)

Ferment at 18 with US-56

The last of our end of uni brews to be bottled once its ready. It'll be joining 50L of ginger beer for our graduation trip to the coast B) 

Now all I have to do is pass the final exams...


----------



## Screwtop (20/9/08)

Brauer.Erik said:


> I am planning on doing a Traditional Bock on Sunday. Here is a .pdf file of the preview of my recipe. I made a starter of 3.84 liters of wort, with two tubes of bock yeast. I usually pitch cold and let it slowly rise. I set my refrigerator at 6 C, and then change the temp to 9 C after I put the batch in. I use a lot of oxygen with a lager. I will see signs of fermentation in about 24 - 36 hours, but with cold pitching, it can be fermenting and it takes longer to show signs. I have done this procedure a lot, and it works great, and tastes very similar to the imported german lagers. I am predicting a 1.070 gravity.
> 
> I will do a single step mash at 67C
> 
> ...



Looks the goods Erik, what's your mash schedule, notice the melanoidin in there, so no decoction right? 

Screwy


----------



## warrenlw63 (20/9/08)

Belgian Pale Ale slated for tomorrow.

Many thanks to Tidalpete for the Leuven Pale Ale yeast. You're a legend Pete! The starter took off like a rocket.  

I'll probably be putting a dubbel on the yeastcake. :beerbang: 

Het speciale aal van Leuven

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

16-B Belgian & French Ale, Belgian Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.054
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 20 Max Clr: 36 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.50
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.67
Anticipated EBC: 24.4
Anticipated IBU: 26.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 83 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.5 1.00 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 93
68.4 6.50 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
21.1 2.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 31

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
45.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.70 18.2 60 min.
20.00 g. Styrian Golding Pellet 2.30 3.3 60 min.
35.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.70 3.8 15 min.
20.00 g. Styrian Golding Pellet 2.30 0.9 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 3538 Leuven Pale Ale




Warren -


----------



## Zwickel (20/9/08)

at the moment doing my last Hefeweizen for this year, wintertime is coming soon.

will give em an extra kick, aiming an OG of 1054

batch size: 60l 

mash in at 40C
8kg wheat malt
4kg pilsener malt
into 40l of water.

1. batch sparge will be 28l of water
2. fly sparge another 16l of water


1. rest at 42C for 15min. (ferulic acid rest)
2. rest at 63C for 30min. (beta amylase rest)
3. rest at 72C for 30min. (alpha amylase rest)
heat up to 78C and mashout

75g of Hallertauer Perle added when the boil begins. 90min boil.

Im awaiting to get around 65 to 68 liters of wort in the end.
Everything thats over 60l Im gonna freeze for the next yeast starter. 

oooops, have to get back to the brew, lautering....


----------



## bconnery (20/9/08)

Double brewday tomorrow. 
Starting of with a lambic. I'm going into the world of bugs...

Planning on topping up the usual 23L with water to get two 18L batches. 
Half to be fermented straight with lambic blend, half with 3522 which will then get lambic blend and maybe some Orval dregs and other stuff when I get it...

Recipe: Silence of the Lambics
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Straight (Unblended) Lambic
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 36.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 7.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
100.00 gm Rice Gulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 1.18 % 
5800.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 68.24 % 
2400.00 gm Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 28.24 % 
200.00 gm Carahell (Weyermann) (27.0 EBC) Grain 2.35 % 
50.00 gm Pacific Hallertau [5.80 %] (45 min) Hops 14.1 IBU 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 8650.00 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
45 min Mash In Add 22.54 L of water at 77.0 C 70.0 C


----------



## bconnery (20/9/08)

This will be followed up by an American Amber Ale. 

Recipe: DC AAA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 27.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3500.00 gm Pale Malt - Perle (6.3 EBC) Grain 65.12 % 
1200.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 22.33 % 
350.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 6.51 % 
125.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 2.33 % 
125.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 2.33 % 
75.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (689.Grain 1.40 % 
15.00 gm D Saaz [4.40 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (45 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
15.00 gm D Saaz [4.40 %] (20 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (20 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
15.00 gm D Saaz [4.40 %] (15 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (15 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (10 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
15.00 gm D Saaz [4.40 %] (10 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs Northwest Ale (Wyeast Labs #1332) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5375.00 gm
----------------------------
My Mash Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.13 L of water at 71.5 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.52 L of water at 98.8 C 75.6 C


----------



## bonj (20/9/08)

Weighing out those hops should keep your visitors/helpers/observers busy.


----------



## Screwtop (20/9/08)

bconnery said:


> I'm going into the world of bugs...



Oooohh the Divil take us !!!!


----------



## Cocko (20/9/08)

Ok, doing second BIAB tomorrow so I figure I can post here...

Its is basically adamt's Bohemian blonde:

Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 32.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 25.00 l
Volume Transferred: 25.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 25.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 25.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG Expected OG: 1.050 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Expected ABV: 5.0 % Expected ABW: 3.9 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 27.2 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 6.6 EBC
BU:GU ratio: 0.55 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 65.0 % 
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
German Pilsner Malt 5.500 kg 90.2 % 2.4 In Mash/Steeped
German Wheat Malt 0.600 kg 9.8 % 0.3 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
UK Golding 6.5 % 20 g 14.6 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
NZ B Saaz 7.0 % 20 g 9.5 Loose Pellet Hops 20 Min From End
NZ B Saaz 7.0 % 20 g 3.1 Loose Pellet Hops 5 Min From End

And of course my old friend - US05!!

Good?


----------



## Quintrex (21/9/08)

Thirsty Boy said:


> Gonna try to find time for brewing this weekend - need to christen new RIMS unit. Decided to brew a beer that will hide any scorching it may or may not do. I'm on holidays in a few weeks and I don't wanna know!! A double IPA that I might just manage to have ready for ANHC club night - just gonna have to be a sad lonely club of one.
> 
> Whatever this monstrosity turns out like - it shouldn't lack flavour of some description, probably hoppy.
> 
> PS - Ultra Late Hopping is using the French Press method described in the September BYO to extract flavour and aroma, but I only steep for 1-5mins.



NIIIICE add the to the must taste list thirsty! One Weekend soon?


----------



## Duff (21/9/08)

Warming up here so time for a weizen. First time trying out the Danstar wheat yeast.



09-30 Weizen

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 
Total Grain (kg): 8.75
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.15
Anticipated SRM: 4.8
Anticipated IBU: 15.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
57.1 5.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
28.6 2.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
14.3 1.25 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.00 15.0 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Danstar Munich


----------



## Adamt (21/9/08)

Duff said:


> Warming up here so time for a weizen. First time trying out the Danstar wheat yeast.
> 
> Should maybe call it the Fibonacci Wheat



Apart from the lack of Fibonacci-ness, looks tasty! (unless I'm obviously missing something)


----------



## brauer.erik (21/9/08)

Screwtop said:


> Looks the goods Erik, what's your mash schedule, notice the melanoidin in there, so no decoction right?
> 
> Screwy



Screwy,

You are right. I am not doing a decoction. I am trying this for the first time and will determine if I should or not next time. I will do a single step infusion for 60 minutes at 67.2 C or 153 F.

I will let you know how the brewday went.

Erik


----------



## Jye (22/9/08)

Heres my "Oh crap Im running out of time and need something to drink Oktoberfest" beer.

*Munich Ale *

Type: All Grain
Date: 22/09/2008 
Batch Size: 30.00 L
Brewer: Jye
Boil Size: 37.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 

6.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 100.0 % 

20.00 gm Magnum [13.10%] (60 min) Hops 21.8 IBU 
26.00 gm Mt. Hood [4.20%] (20 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.30 tsp Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
6.50 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 27.3 IBU Calories: -4 cal/l 
Est Color: 16.0 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg 
Sparge Water: 29.01 L Grain Temperature: 25.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 25.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C 90 min


----------



## bindi (25/9/08)

About to start boiling this mash.
should get 22-23L in the cube.

4.00 kg Pale Malt
1.00 kg Munich I 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked 
0.50 kg Vienna Malt 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 21.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
0.37 kg Sugars 

Will feed to this yeast if I can't aquire some 3787 Trappist
1 Pkgs Bire de Garde (Wyeast #3725) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Stuster (25/9/08)

I was going to do an American wheat, but the wheat ran out so I subbed in some rye instead. Perhaps too hoppy for Jye  but should be nice for summer. My first try with this yeast but have tried a few beers made with it and it should work with this style being a lowish flocculator.


Recipe: Hoppy Ryzer
Brewer: Stuart Upton

Style: American Wheat or Rye Beer

Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.51 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 9.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 48.19 % 
1.40 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 33.73 % 
0.60 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 14.46 % 
0.09 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 2.17 % 
0.06 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 1.45 % 
20.00 gm Pacific Hallertau [6.90 %] (75 min) (FirsHops 14.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.90 %] (15 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
12.00 gm Pacific Hallertau [6.90 %] (15 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Riwaka (D Saaz) [5.60 %] (15 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
12.00 gm Pacific Hallertau [6.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
5.00 gm Riwaka (D Saaz) [5.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs East Coast Ale (White Labs #WLP008) Yeast-Ale


----------



## bradsbrew (25/9/08)

schooey said:


> *Hellbent (Munich) Helles*
> 
> Type: All Grain
> Batch Size: 25.0 L
> ...


Hey Schooey how did this one turn out. Just done one very similar on


----------



## white.grant (25/9/08)

I've just mashed in on the Belgian blonde I'm contributing to the NSW xmas case swap. Smells glorious

I brewed a test batch a couple of weeks ago and its just finished fermenting- thanks to Cortez the killer for the 1214 - just checked the FG and its sitting on 1009 and the sample tube went down a treat. 

here's the recipe

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Whitey's Blondie
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Blond Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.44 L
Estimated OG: 1.068 SG
Estimated Color: 5.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 23.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 80.26 % 
0.30 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 4.82 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.01 % 
51.93 gm Hallertauer [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 23.7 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.68 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 10.91 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ale (Wyeast Labs #1214) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.55 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.49 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.11 L of water at 95.1 C 75.6 C 


cheers

grant


----------



## Screwtop (25/9/08)

Tomorrow morning Tony's LCBA 5am start.

24.00 L 
Boil: 90 Minutes
OG: 1.046 SG
Color: 3.2 SRM
IBU: 25.5 IBU

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.10 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 Grain 68.63 % 
0.89 kg Vienna Malt (Powells) (3.6 SRM) Grain 19.61 % 
0.27 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.88 % 
0.27 kg Wheat Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.88 % 
10.00 gm B Saaz [6.80 %] (45 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.40 %] (45 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
14.00 gm B Saaz [6.80 %] (20 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [6.40 %] (20 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
18.00 gm B Saaz [6.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
18.46 gm Cascade [6.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 tbsp 5.2 PH Stabiliser (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 


Mash
Step Time Name  Description Step Temp 
15 min Mash In Add 13.00 L of water at 65.6 C 55.0 C 
60 min Saccharification Heat to 66.0 C over 15 min 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 15 min 77.0 C


----------



## trevc (25/9/08)

Screwy: Brewday Friday? Lucky bugger... 

Trying to reduce my work schedule for the more important things in life. I've had a batch in primary for over 2 weeks now, cranked it down to 3C at day 14, though. Hoping to rack and give it the gelatine treatment tomorrow.


----------



## yardy (26/9/08)

heating the strike for this one,

APA SPAC

4500 Pale
0.500 Crystal
0.500 Munich 1
0.250 Amber
0.05 Choc

12 gm Simcoe FWH
12 gm Pearle FWH
10 gm Amarillo 20 min
10 gm Cascade 10 min
10 gm Amarillo FO
10 gm Cascade FO

US-05

Cheers
Yard


----------



## reviled (26/9/08)

My IPA, been in the cube for about 2 weeks, gonna pitch some US-05 yeast on this bad boy today

3.8kg Aussie Pale
1kg Munich
220g Carapils
200g Carahell
130g Amber
100 Dk Crystal

60 mins : 15g Southern Cross
45 mins : 10g Northern Brewer
20 mins : 10g Northern Brewer, 15g EKG, 15g NZ Fuggles
10 mins : 20g EKG, 15g Styrian, 15g NZ Fuggles
Flame out : 20g EKG, 20g UK Fuggles, 15g Styrian

Thinking of dry hopping some EKG and Styrian as well, maybe 10-15 of each...


And then ive got an ESB planned for sunday B)


----------



## bindi (26/9/08)

Belgian Golden Ale [of sorts] 22-23L
About to start the boil.

5.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 82.37 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.94 % 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.12 % 
0.10 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 1.65 % 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 8.8 IBU 
32.00 gm Tradition [5.70 %] (30 min) Hops 13.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Tradition [5.70 %] (20 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
0.42 kg Sugars, Light (8.0 SRM) Sugar 6.92 % 

Yeast, not sure yet.


----------



## Doc (26/9/08)

Just finished the sparge on the "Hoppy Red Summer Arvo BBQ Quaffer Lite Ale"

All going great.

Doc


----------



## eric8 (26/9/08)

Doc said:


> Just finished the sparge on the "Hoppy Red Summer Arvo BBQ Quaffer Lite Ale"
> 
> Doc



Thats a mouthful, and no doubt the beer will be as well, haha


----------



## yardy (26/9/08)

yardy said:


> *heating the strike for this one,
> 
> APA SPAC
> 
> ...





bloody record brewday for me, 4 hours including cracking grain & cleanup ! :super: 


Cheers
Yard


----------



## sinkas (26/9/08)

IIPA Hopburst all Galaxy, 120IBU's OG 1080

This is half the dregs from the kettle (5L carboy), pitched with 3 belgian dregs , chimay, unibrou and chouffe


----------



## Doogiechap (26/9/08)

sinkas said:


> IIPA Hopburst all Galaxy, 120IBU's OG 1080
> 
> This is half the dregs from the kettle (5L carboy), pitched with 3 belgian dregs , chimay, unibrou and chouffe



Oh I hope this is for the Case Swap  .


----------



## sinkas (26/9/08)

Doogiechap said:


> Oh I hope this is for the Case Swap  .



Yeh I thought you'd all like a 750 of dregs....


----------



## Doc (26/9/08)

eric8 said:


> Thats a mouthful, and no doubt the beer will be as well, haha



I'm sure it will make an appearance at a Hills Brewers Guild meeting 
3 cubes worth. Slightly darker than I was aiming for but hit the gravities and everything else.

Tomorrow is a double batch of American Amber. Aiming for 6.66% and 66IBU. Oh yeah.

Doc


----------



## kook (26/9/08)

Planning on getting a few brews down this weekend. I want to get this years (double) batch of Flanders Red going before it warms up too much. Also want a batch of strong porter bottled for next winter  Plus I need to get my Christmas case beer done as I'd like it to be ready for drinking straight out of the case.

Tomorrow:

*Recipe:* Bourbon Imperial Porter
*Style:* Baltic Porter
*Target OG:* 1.091 (23 Litres)
*Yeast: *US-05 (18 degrees)
*Boil Time:* 90 mins

*Grist:*
58% German Munich Malt
34.2% Kirin Malt
2.4% German CaraAroma
2.4% German CaraMunich II
1.8% German Carafa II
1.2% Australian Chocolate Malt

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, 75 min at 64 degrees

*Hopping Schedule:*
34 IBU US Columbus (90 mins)

*Other:*
Bourbon soaked oak chips in secondary (keg) before bottling


Sunday:


*Recipe:* Flanders Red '08
*Style:* Flanders Red Ale (43L)
*Target OG:* 1.047
*Yeast: *US-05 (18 degrees)
*Boil Time:* 240 mins

*Grist:*
60.3% Kirin Malt
13.1% German Munich Malt
8.5% Australian Wheat Malt
5% German CaraAroma
4.5% German CaraRed
2.5% German Caramel Wheat Malt
1.5% German Melanoidin Malt

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, 60 min at 69 degrees

*Hopping Schedule:*
18 IBU NZ Hallertau Aroma (90 mins)

*Other:*
After primary fermentation complete, rack into 2x 21L jerry cans. Pitch pack of WYeast Roselare Blend in each.


----------



## MVZOOM (27/9/08)

couple of the hills boys are going to do a 140L mash today.... six batches in one. Wish us luck! Will take photos.
Cheers - Mike


----------



## winkle (27/9/08)

Today I be mostly brewing....
Saison.

80% BB Ale
20% Wheat
pinch of dark crystal for colour
NZ Hallertau bittering
plug Tetnanger (15 min)
plug Tetnanger (dry hop)
Wyeast Farmhouse


----------



## Duff (27/9/08)

This morning:

- Brewed a Schwarzbier
- Filtered and gassed an Oktoberfest
- Kegged a Weizen, Galaxy Ale and Vanilla Bourbon Porter
- Pitched another Weizen and Galaxy Ale onto the cakes
- Cleaned the mess left by WY1318 second generation which decided to spew out the top of a 20L batch in a 30L fermenter (mental note: use blowoff tube with 1318)
- Cleaned the pool

All set for a nice afternoon in the pool and the AFL Final. And of course, a few HB's :chug: 

Cheers.


----------



## Dave86 (27/9/08)

Just milled the grain for Warren's SSB. 

Using JWM crystal for the medium crystal and all NZ styrians with southern cross for the extra bittering charge. Perhaps should be called a NZ special bitter


----------



## schooey (27/9/08)

I have two weeks holiday as of yesterday and I'm planning to go nuts and replenish the beer stocks since I haven't been able to brew for a while....

Just sparging a Mild for entry in Bitter and Twisted, if it's any good I'll post the recipe. gonna do a double decoction Munich lager this arvo, and in between bottle a Trippel I've had in secondary for 7 bloody weeks....

Tomorrow I'm finally going to brew my NSW case swap Wee Heavy, and next week I'm going to construct my brewstand and put my rig together and try and get my keg freezer/font together... *draws breath* 

If time permits I reckon I might have a crack at a Schwarzbier, an Oktoberfest and a CAP next week...


----------



## schooey (27/9/08)

bradsbrew said:


> Hey Schooey how did this one turn out. Just done one very similar on



G'day Brad, sorry I didn't see this until someone gave me a gentle prod... 

It turned out ok from tasting early samples, but I'm going to do the same recipe this week with a double decoction mash schedule, similar to a schedule that somebody posted a link to on here somewhere of a guy double decocting a Marzen on youtube. From memory I think his user name was KaiserBrau or something like that...


----------



## matti (27/9/08)

AAA
Another American Ale!?
Just finished crushed the grain time for a glass of you know what... 
Mashing late afternoon or early morning depending how entertaining the AFL final is.
I hope this one to be a great Melbourne Cup Quaffer :icon_cheers: 

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------
Not sure

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.054
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 10 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.60
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.48
Anticipated SRM: 6.6
Anticipated IBU: 38.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 23.53 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.046 SG 11.53 Plato



Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
54.3 2.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.030 2
21.7 1.00 kg. Munich Malt Australia 1.012 6
21.7 1.00 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.012 3
2.2 0.10 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.001 74

Extract represented as SG.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Perle Pellet 6.30 15.2 60 min.
28.35 g. Willamette Pellet 6.00 20.8 40 min.
12.00 g. Willamette Pellet 6.00 2.3 10 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.75 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----
S-05


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step
Grain kg: 4.60

Water L: 16.56 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.60 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 65 Time: 60+
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 15
Sparge Temp : 78 Time: 45


Total Mash Volume L: 19.63 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.

Matti


----------



## oldbugman (27/9/08)

gave tonys bright ale clone a go today.


----------



## kook (27/9/08)

kook said:


> Tomorrow:
> 
> *Recipe:* Bourbon Imperial Porter
> *Style:* Baltic Porter
> ...




Oops. I left a kilo of Munich out by accident. Ended up around 1.080 rather than 1.091. I'm trying to decide whether to pick up a tin of dark malt extract tomorrow and add it to the batch, or to simply leave things as is. It'll still be a nice strong porter, but I wanted something to lay down for a year before drinking.


----------



## randyrob (27/9/08)

some brett in secondary would definitely get u those 10 extra points of gravity you desire


----------



## Weizguy (28/9/08)

I am brewing an American blonde, while listening to a bit of music...

*Blonde ale*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 28-09-08
Style: Blonde Ale Brewer: Seth
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: #1 girl
Boil Volume: 30.64 L Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 75 litre kettle


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
4.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 95.2 %
0.23 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 4.8 %
27.50 gm Glacier [6.00%] (60 min) Hops 19.7 IBU
1 Pkgs American Ale (YeastLabs #A01) [Starter 1500 ml] [Cultured] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.047 SG (1.038-1.054 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.008-1.013 SG)
Estimated Color: 6.8 EBC (5.9-11.8 EBC) 
Bitterness: 19.7 IBU (15.0-28.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.6 % (3.8-5.5 %)


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Mash Tun Weight: 3.00 kg
Mash Grain Weight: 4.73 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH
Grain Temperature: 24.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C
Sparge Water: 17.30 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE

Name Description Step Temp Step Time
Mash In Add 14.17 L of water at 73.9 C 67.0 C 60 min
Mash Out Add 6.90 L of water at 96.0 C 75.6 C 10 min

An easy Summer drinker. First time using Glacier hops. 5 kg vac. package was opened at the lhbs to get the hops out for this beer. Fresh!


----------



## NickB (28/9/08)

A Nelson Pils today for me - just doughed in.

5.5kg BB Galaxy
18g Nelson Sauvin @ 80mins
15g Nelson Sauvin @ flamout

S-189 slurry from my current batch

Just a single infusion @ 64C - was going to decoct but don't have the patience today!

Cheers


----------



## troydo (28/9/08)

just mashing in a simple bsaaz lager

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 90.9 % 
0.50 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 9.1 % 
33.00 gm B Saaz [6.80%] (60 min) Hops 20.2 IBU 
13.00 gm B Saaz [6.80%] (20 min) Hops 4.8 IBU


----------



## Chad (28/9/08)

Today I start something I have been wanting to do for some time now, a Perpetual Flanders Red Barrel Program. :lol: 
This brew will eventually go into a 50L barrel along with a second one. Each year half of the barrel will be emptied into a keg or bottles and filled back up with a new batch. Guess I won't know the results for another 2 years. <_< 

Recipe: 035 - Flanders Red Ale
Style: Flanders Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 11.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 16.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.23 kg Pilsner, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 42.56 % 
2.23 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 SRM) Grain 42.56 % 
0.38 kg Munich I, Light (Weyermann) (8.0 SRM) Grain 7.25 % 
0.21 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (200.0 SRM) Grain 4.01 % 
0.19 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.63 % 
38.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (60 min) Hops 16.7 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 Stabiliser (Mash 0.0 min) Misc 
28.00 gm Oak Cubes (French Medium Toast) Misc 
1 Pkgs Roselare Belgian Blend (Wyeast Labs #3763) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.24 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Step Temp 
10 min Protein Rest 55.0 C 
60 min Saccrification 68.0 C


----------



## quantocks (28/9/08)

just kegged my second ever brew, Coopers Real Ale. filled keg to about 18-19L and hit it quick with the gas then released all pressure. 

put it in the fridge, now waiting for it to get down to a good enough temp to smash it with c02 and force carb it.


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (28/9/08)

Just two days into these, Bitter Ale and Euro Lager, both Coopers tins but only to 21litre odd... added only inverted sugar which i left to long on the stove and it was almost toffee. 
Funny doing a lager and an ale next to each other in the outside world, these ferment rain, hale or shine. Not to long though before I temp control my ferment.


----------



## Stuster (28/9/08)

Sunshine_Brewer said:


> Funny doing a lager and an ale next to each other in the outside world, these ferment rain, hale or shine.



Careful there, SB. Sunlight will skunk beer that's outside like that leaving it pretty much undrinkable. I hope you've got those covered in something. :huh:


----------



## NickB (28/9/08)

+1 

Cover those bad boys up ASAP! Skunky flavour does not equal good, believe me!!!

:icon_vomit: 

Cheers


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (28/9/08)

NickB said:


> +1
> 
> Cover those bad boys up ASAP! Skunky flavour does not equal good, believe me!!!
> 
> ...



chill out guys, took the two towels off to take a photo. They live next to a creek under many trees so not much sunlight getting through anyhow 

thanks for the concern anyhow! In fact, when I took the photo the sunlight that you see is about the only light that gets through all day and its patchy. I used to ferment on the other side of the cabin in direct morning sun with the sun visors and beach towels as protection. The ones you get for your car but I stopped doing this as it used to warm the ferment up to much.
After our wedding beers that i brewed im no longer worthy of the kitchen bench to ferment so next to the cabin it is.


----------



## NickB (28/9/08)

LOL, you can't ever say that we don't care! 

I'm sure we all expect samples if you're ever in this neck of the woods!

Cheers


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (28/9/08)

NickB said:


> LOL, you can't ever say that we don't care!
> 
> I'm sure we all expect samples if you're ever in this neck of the woods!
> 
> Cheers



Yeah no worries, my brother in law lives at Marsden, so next time we are down ill bring some sapmles as i normally do anyhow.


----------



## NickB (28/9/08)

lol, good to hear! 

Was living in Noosaville on Gympie Tce until Feb of this year! Small world!

Cheers


----------



## Jye (28/9/08)

Chad said:


> Today I start something I have been wanting to do for some time now, a Perpetual Flanders Red Barrel Program. :lol:
> This brew will eventually go into a 50L barrel along with a second one. Each year half of the barrel will be emptied into a keg or bottles and filled back up with a new batch. Guess I won't know the results for another 2 years. <_<
> 
> Recipe: 035 - Flanders Red Ale
> ...



What are to cubes for?


----------



## Stuster (28/9/08)

Well, with a name like Sunshine brewer of course we were worried. :lol: 

We're just concerned because we care.


----------



## Chad (28/9/08)

Jye said:


> What are to cubes for?


Just the amount I was going to put in if it wasn't to go into a barrel, or if the barrel is well used.


----------



## kram (28/9/08)

NickB said:


> A Nelson Pils today for me - just doughed in.
> 
> 5.5kg BB Galaxy
> 18g Nelson Sauvin @ 80mins
> ...


How'd you go with your Monster? I just finished my first brew with it also, managed the estimated 80% efficiency so i'm damn happy!


----------



## NickB (28/9/08)

Yeah looks like I was around the 80% mark as well - but I do need an accurate Hydrometer - Mine's not so good! Well the computer wouldn't lie would it?????


----------



## kram (28/9/08)

Sweet. Will I be tasting that beer next BABBs meeting?


----------



## NickB (28/9/08)

lol, depends if it's ready or not!

Maybe the one after - does need to Lager!!

Cheers


----------



## kook (28/9/08)

Chad said:


> Today I start something I have been wanting to do for some time now, a Perpetual Flanders Red Barrel Program. :lol:
> This brew will eventually go into a 50L barrel along with a second one. Each year half of the barrel will be emptied into a keg or bottles and filled back up with a new batch. Guess I won't know the results for another 2 years.



Where abouts are you storing the barrel? I'd love to get something like this happening, but have concerns about barrel storage during summer. Moving plastic fermenters into cupboards inside isn't a big hassle, but I can't see the Mrs letting me have a barrel inside!


----------



## mje1980 (29/9/08)

My first batch in my new 47 litre coleman esky. Great esky, no mod';s required, just take the tap out, and a half inch bulkhead fitting goes straight through. 







It's a porter, although it doesnt look dark as the dark malts aren't in yet.

6.3kg MO
200g Melanoiden
410 Caramunich 3
570 Choc
75g Smoked
170g Brown

Brown and choc in at last 15 mins of mash

40g Progress @ 60 mins

45g Willamette FWH
45g Willamette Flameout

1.045

26 IBU

Have no idea if the new tun is going to give different efficiencies etc, so im just doing what i do in my small one, in this one. 


Cheers


----------



## reviled (29/9/08)

mje1980 said:


> My first batch in my new 47 litre coleman esky. Great esky, no mod';s required, just take the tap out, and a half inch bulkhead fitting goes straight through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why add the brown and choc at the last 15 mins? Whats the benifit? Havnt heard of that before :huh:


----------



## mje1980 (29/9/08)

reviled said:


> Why add the brown and choc at the last 15 mins? Whats the benifit? Havnt heard of that before :huh:




You get less astringency, and a smoother flavour. Dark malts dont need to be converted. I used to never brew dark brews, they all had a sharp bite to them, even with small amounts of dark malts. Since adding them at the last 15 mins, im loving dark malts. This batch is a repeat of a porter i made a few months ago. Best beer i've ever brewed in 4+ years of all grain brewing.

EDIT: i believe it is a german method from memory. I will try to find some info about it. Geoffi tried it with great results, so i tried it, and it definatelky worked for me. He's in Vanuatu at the moment ( lucky bugger ) so when he returns i'll ask him if there's any written info on the intermanet.


----------



## reviled (29/9/08)

mje1980 said:


> You get less astringency, and a smoother flavour. Dark malts dont need to be converted. I used to never brew dark brews, they all had a sharp bite to them, even with small amounts of dark malts. Since adding them at the last 15 mins, im loving dark malts. This batch is a repeat of a porter i made a few months ago. Best beer i've ever brewed in 4+ years of all grain brewing.
> 
> EDIT: i believe it is a german method from memory. I will try to find some info about it. Geoffi tried it with great results, so i tried it, and it definatelky worked for me. He's in Vanuatu at the moment ( lucky bugger ) so when he returns i'll ask him if there's any written info on the intermanet.



Interesting... Next question  How do I put my finger on astringency? What is it? Are my beers astringent? Im not sure???

I make heaps of dark beers, and not sure if ive noticed an astringency, but it never seems to be as roasty as I want, is this some how related? Would I get more of a smooth roasty flavour by adding them late? 

Cheers mate


----------



## mje1980 (29/9/08)

reviled said:


> Interesting... Next question  How do I put my finger on astringency? What is it? Are my beers astringent? Im not sure???
> 
> I make heaps of dark beers, and not sure if ive noticed an astringency, but it never seems to be as roasty as I want, is this some how related? Would I get more of a smooth roasty flavour by adding them late?
> 
> Cheers mate




A very sharp bite, or harsh bitter like flavour. Some people dont mind it all ( maybe yourself? ) and some people dont like it one bit ( me! ). If you brew a lot of dark beers and are happy, no reason to stop. If you wanna experiment, try it on your next one. Do a beer you usually do, but throw the dark grains in at 15mins to go. Some would say to add more to compensate for being in the mash for less time, which you could do, maybe 10% more. OR you could do the exact same amount, and see what difference it makes. I love the big roasty flavour this beer has, but you can still taste other things in the beer ( Caramunich 3 ). Try it and see mate, i would be interested to hear how it works for someone who brews a lot of dark beers.


----------



## reviled (29/9/08)

mje1980 said:


> A very sharp bite, or harsh bitter like flavour. Some people dont mind it all ( maybe yourself? ) and some people dont like it one bit ( me! ). If you brew a lot of dark beers and are happy, no reason to stop. If you wanna experiment, try it on your next one. Do a beer you usually do, but throw the dark grains in at 15mins to go. Some would say to add more to compensate for being in the mash for less time, which you could do, maybe 10% more. OR you could do the exact same amount, and see what difference it makes. I love the big roasty flavour this beer has, but you can still taste other things in the beer ( Caramunich 3 ). Try it and see mate, i would be interested to hear how it works for someone who brews a lot of dark beers.



Maybe some of my beers are astringent, allthough I havnt really minded it if they are??? I need to get someone else to taste them to give me feedback <_< 

Im definately gonna give it a try, im quite interested, only problem is brewing something I do all the time  Cos I havnt done the same brew twice, but I have a smoked Porter which is one of my faves, so I might redo it and throw the dark malts in for the last 15-20 mins... Will let you know mate

Cheers


----------



## mje1980 (29/9/08)

reviled said:


> only problem is brewing something I do all the time  Cos I havnt done the same brew twice,



Mate this porter is probably the only brew that i have copied and not changed anything, malt wise anyway, i had to change the hops a little due to what i had. But the grains are exactly the same, scaled up to a double batch. I know what you mean, i mostly do bitters, and i always change this or that slightly.


----------



## Kai (29/9/08)

It's been a lovely sunny day over here, perfect for brewing a nice light wheat beer:



> *Hefeweizen*
> 
> OG 1.042
> 16 IBU
> ...



And just for kicks I've got the same grain bill twice over, the next one will get around a kilo of frozen raspberries added post-fermentation.


----------



## Screwtop (29/9/08)

reviled said:


> Why add the brown and choc at the last 15 mins? Whats the benifit? Havnt heard of that before :huh:




As dark specialty malts contribute mostly flavour and aroma and contribute little in the way of sugars there is little use in leaving them in the mash longer than the required time to convert with the assistance of the base malt. Will leave it up to Chad to provide his reasons, but for many it provides a softer flavour.

Reviled, for astringent/tannin/tanic flavour try black tea.

Screwy


----------



## kram (29/9/08)

Just knocked up a quick lager, forgot the specialty malts so this is what I ended up with:

3.50kgs BB Pale Pils
0.50kgs Rice

60min 30gms Tettnang (estimated to 3.5%) 
0min 15gms Tettnang (estimated to 3.5%) 

S-189 yeast, prob pitch high and bring down.


----------



## bconnery (30/9/08)

My beer from the QABC that got a place is all gone so a quick brew to get something down in time to send off. 

Luckily mine was a wheat beer as I can brew a weizen in the time frame...

It might not be quite ready but at worst I've had another excuse to brew 

Half will be a hefe, half will form the base for the annual Strawbeery. 4kgs in half a batch this time, should be interesting...

Recipe: Halfaweizen
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (32.5) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.50 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 6.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 11.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
100.00 gm Rice Gulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 1.82 % 
3300.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 60.00 % 
1100.00 gm Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 20.00 % 
1000.00 gm Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 18.18 % 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70 %] (60 min)Hops 8.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70 %] (15 min)Hops 3.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs Munich (Danstar) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## kram (30/9/08)

I only just started fermenting my APA for the AABC haha. I had to enter something.


----------



## bindi (1/10/08)

Going to feed Wyeast 3787 to this tomorrow.

Grinding the grains now.
22-23L 

5.00 kg Pilsner Weyermann 
0.50 kg Munich I Weyermann 
0.25 kg Cara-Pils 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt Weyermann 
0.13 kg Oats, Flaked 
10.00 gm Tradition 5.70 % 60 min First Wort Hop 
25.00 gm Saaz 4.00 % 60 min First Wort Hop 
20.00 gm Saaz 4.00 % 20 min 
20.00 gm Tradition 5.70 % 20 min
0.16 Sugars 
0.08 kg Honey


----------



## Adamt (1/10/08)

A Belgian Light, bindi? Looks tasty.

What kind of fermentation regime do you run with the 3787?


----------



## bindi (1/10/08)

Adamt said:


> A Belgian Light, bindi? Looks tasty.
> 
> What kind of fermentation regime do you run with the 3787?




Yeah light enough [in colour]. 
18-20c and around 22c to finish for a day or two if I think of it or just give it more time at 20c.


----------



## SJW (1/10/08)

I just finished brewing my first Rauchbier. All went very well except for lower efficiency than I normally get, but appart from that its fermenting like crazy after pitching a large cup full of 2124 slurry from a Bo Pils, thats now in CC.

Steve


----------



## devo (2/10/08)

I'm gonna hopefully do a big 60ltr brew on Sunday of my Polish lager but will use a wyeast 2042 danish yeast that I've had sitting in the fridge instead of the usual 2124.


----------



## schooey (2/10/08)

When I get home from my weekend holiday interruptingf work trip.. <_<,

I'm gonna put down this Saison


*Whatya Saison*

Batch size 23L
OG 1075

5.50 kg IMC Pils
1.00 kg Wheat
0.50 kg Vienna
0.50 kg CaraPils
0.15 kg Melanoidin

3 x Plugs Styrian Goldings @ 60 min
1.5 x plug Czech Saaz @ 10 min
0.5 x plug Czech Saaz in secondary

Fermented at 23C with WY3724


----------



## SteveSA (3/10/08)

Kai said:


> It's been a lovely sunny day over here, perfect for brewing a nice light wheat beer:
> 
> 
> 
> And just for kicks I've got the same grain bill twice over, the next one will get around a kilo of frozen raspberries added post-fermentation.


Why would you want to ruin a lovely sunny day by brewing a wheat beer :lol:


----------



## SteveSA (3/10/08)

Dopplebock tomorrow which should be ready for New Years Eve.

Dopple the Fun
Style: Doppelbock

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.45 L
Estimated OG: 1.091 SG
Estimated Color: 37.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
5.00kg Weyermann Light Munich (15.0 EBC) 59.67% 
2.00kg Weyermann Vienna (7.9 EBC) 23.87% 
1.25kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.0 EBC) 14.92% 
0.13kg Weyermann Carafa Special I (900.1 EBC) 1.55% 
44g Hallertau [4.50 %] (60 min) 25.7 IBU 
0.5 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min)
1Pkgs Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) [2L Starter] 


Mash Schedule: Steve's Double Decoction
Total Grain Weight: 8.38 kg
----------------------------
10min Acid Rest 38.0 C 
15min Alpha Rest 70.0 C 
10min Protein Rest 55.0 C 
45min Saccrification 66.0 C 
10min Mash Out 76.0 C


----------



## bindi (3/10/08)

About to start the boil on this wort
Beer style: Unkown

22-23L [post boil]

5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale 
0.25 kg Crystal 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt 
0.20 kg Oats, Flaked 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 10.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 10.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Tradition [5.70 %] (20 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 

Yeast, let me think about that, ideas anyone? I have 'ship loads' of dry and Wyeast yeasts
Thinking dry for a change K-97 or Nottingham.


----------



## yardy (3/10/08)

not really brewing, planning my first Irish Red,(must check the recipe db) just ordered some Fuggles and EKG B) 

Cheers
Yard


----------



## mikem108 (3/10/08)

ANHC Big Bang APA V2

JW Pils 4kg
Munich 1 0.5kg
JW Wheat 0.5Kg
Crystal 40L 160gms
Carapils 220 gms
Melanoidin 100gms

Nelson Sauvin 30 gms 60 min
B- Saaz 30 gms 10 min
Galaxy 35 gms 0 mins

S04 yeast- for its quick fermenting and flocculating properties

Mash 66 C
Boil 1.5 hrs all up

Bit of a leftovers recipe, just went down to the garage last night and emptied out some bags of grain into the hopper.


----------



## matti (3/10/08)

Lager

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

01-E Light Lager, Dortmunder Export

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 23 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 6 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.23
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.15
Anticipated SRM: 6.0
Anticipated IBU: 29.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 25.88 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.045 SG 11.25 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
57.4 3.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.032 2
19.1 1.00 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.011 10
19.1 1.00 kg. Vienna Malt Australia 1.010 4
4.3 0.23 kg. Acidulated Australia 1.000 2

Extract represented as SG.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
14.18 g. Perle Pellet 6.30 13.1 60 min.
30.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 2.60 10.3 45 min.
30.00 g. Hallertau Hersbrucker Pellet 2.60 5.9 30 min.
7.09 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 2.20 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-189 SafLager German Lager


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 5.23

protein rest 52 10 min
Sacch. rest 65 60 min
Lauter rest 72 20 min

No chill. FWH Perle. Strike out SAAZ in cube.

Matti


----------



## Kai (3/10/08)

SteveSA said:


> Why would you want to ruin a lovely sunny day by brewing a wheat beer :lol:




Because they are tasty and delicious. Don't worry, you and batz can huddle in the corner and mutter in a disgruntled manner.

Nice doppel... you should make it a weizenbock


----------



## SteveSA (3/10/08)

Kai said:


> Because they are tasty and delicious. Don't worry, you and batz can huddle in the corner and mutter in a disgruntled manner.
> 
> Nice doppel... you should make it a weizenbock


Tasty and delicious? mutter, mutter, mutter... chortle, mutter


----------



## the_fuzz (3/10/08)

boiling away now, 

Micks Wedding Wheat (Getting married tomorrow)
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.84 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 4.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 15.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.25 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 63.1 % 
0.80 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 15.5 % 
0.80 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 15.5 % 
0.30 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 5.8 % 
30.00 gm Hallertauer [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 14.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer [4.50%] (5 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) [StarteYeast-Wheat


----------



## matti (3/10/08)

> Micks Wedding Wheat (Getting married tomorrow)


bucks beer? :huh: 
Congrats?


----------



## NickB (3/10/08)

Continuing my run of easy-drinking Lagers for the summer drinking months - Doughed in at around 5pm - currently just added my 60 min hops:

Springfield Pils

2.5kg BB Galaxy
2.5KG BB Ale
75g Melanoidan

Mashed 90 mins @ 65C

12g Green Bullet @ 60mins
12g Super Alpha @ 60mins

90 min boil
Target OG 1.050

Fermentis S-189 slurry @ 12C

Cheers


----------



## the_fuzz (3/10/08)

matti said:


> bucks beer? :huh:
> Congrats?




Cheers mate,

no, bucks was a couple of weeks ago. But the misses has gone to her mums for the day/night with the "girls", so I did what any HB addict does - fired up the HB gear  

But now I've got to get back to writing my speech........


----------



## n00ch (3/10/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> boiling away now,
> 
> Micks Wedding Wheat (Getting married tomorrow)
> Style: Weizen/Weissbier
> ...



Looks like we are both brewing out of "Brew Classic European Beers at Home" WWWH

I'm putting down their Schneider Weisse clone over the long weekend some time in tune with this warm weather:

Batch Size: 45.00 L 

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.70 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 61.75 % 
1.80 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 16.59 % 
1.80 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 16.59 % 
0.55 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 5.07 % 
100.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50 %] (75 min) Hops 13.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50 %] (15 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
2.38 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## NickB (4/10/08)

Looks like I hit 84% efficiency for my brew a couple of posts back.... Did however get distracted and forgot the Koppafloc in the boil! Oh well, will still be beer! 

Cheers


----------



## white.grant (4/10/08)

Just brewed my first wit. Everything ran just fine.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Whitey's whitey
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.96 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 3.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 15.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.20 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 3.95 % 
2.49 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 49.21 % 
2.26 kg Wheat, Torrified (1.7 SRM) Grain 44.66 % 
0.11 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 2.17 % 
34.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (60 min)Hops 15.0 IBU 
1.00 gm Chamomile Flowers (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
11.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
43.00 gm Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) [StartYeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.06 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 13.20 L of water at 73.7 C 65.6 C


----------



## Weizguy (5/10/08)

G'day Grant,
Any particular reason you used the torrefied rather than rolled wheat? I think that torrefied gives a slightly toasty flavour to the beer. I use it in Brit ales, but I have a 25 kg bag of rolled wheat here.

N00ch, have you brewed that Schneider clone yet? I'd sure like a taste when it's ready. Prob better than my last one, which scored me the lowest points in the State comp (wheat/ rye). :lol: 

Tomorrow, I think, I'll brew the Dampfbier, as I picked up a package of W3068 at the BJCP session yesterday, held at Potters.

*Dampfbier*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 06-10-08
Style: Dampfbier Brewer: Seth
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: Not allocated
Boil Volume: 31.51 L Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Les - Plastic 50 litre Esky and 45 litre S/S kettle

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
3.42 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 69.6 %
1.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 30.4 %
37.50 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (45 min) Hops 16.1 IBU
30.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG

Ferment at 20C to bring out some mild phenolics
Estimated Color: 9.5 EBC (5.9-15.8 EBC)
Bitterness: 16.1 IBU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.9 %


----------



## white.grant (5/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> G'day Grant,
> Any particular reason you used the torrefied rather than rolled wheat? I think that torrefied gives a slightly toasty flavour to the beer. I use it in Brit ales, but I have a 25 kg bag of rolled wheat here.



Hi Les,

Back in the day I thought it would be cool to brew a heogaarden clone and a few of the recipes I researched used torriefied wheat, so I got some in the grain store and it became the base for this recipe. 

It's the first time out for the this one and the first wit I've done so I daresay it will change. 

cheers

grant


----------



## winkle (5/10/08)

Busy day today, smacked my wyeast pack up for a Belgian Pale, just waiting for the HLT to reach the mash temp for a Dark Mild and have been down the laundry to tell the Saison yeast to hurry TFU.


----------



## n00ch (5/10/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> N00ch, have you brewed that Schneider clone yet? I'd sure like a taste when it's ready. Prob better than my last one, which scored me the lowest points in the State comp (wheat/ rye). :lol:



Nah mate haven't yet. Planned to yesterday but I've been told I have 50 other things to tile, paint and fix around the house more important then brewing  

Grain is there cracked and ready so fingers crossed it goes down tomorrow and when its done Ill be bottling a few and Ill swing some your way as well as some eisbock I promised you.

I might even enter the Schneider in the B&T comp. Apparently the wheat king has lost it temporarily?   Just joking mate, although I am really surprised to not cop a spray from you re the state comp judging sheet you got from me on that beer. 

Cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (8/10/08)

Brewed on Monday public holiday. 

View attachment Ringwood_NZ_ESB.txt


----------



## winkle (10/10/08)

Brewing this one for the QLD Xmas case swap, using a slurry of Wyeast Farmhouse from the "Shootin' Saison" I just kegged. If it goes feral, I should have enough time for a plan B.

Rootin Saison 
Saison 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Brewer: Winkle 
Boil Size: 22.89 L Asst Brewer: catlean 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 72.73 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 18.18 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 9.09 % 
26.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 23.9 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.065 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.059 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.28 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.05 % 
Bitterness: 27.1 IBU Calories: 546 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.1 SRM


----------



## Barry (10/10/08)

Brewed a no sparge barleywine and an old ale today. 18 kgs of MO plus some caraAroma, dark crystal and caramunich divided between two mash tuns. No sparge for the barleywine (1.108) and second runnings for the old ale with 100 gms of roast barley added and 500 gms of golden syrup (1.070). Started 5.50 am and finished just before mid day. I love brewing. :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto (10/10/08)

Grain crushed and HLT on timer for tomorrow.

Doing my Golden Ale

And then on Sunday will be brewing BenH's Saucy Wench Lager from last years SA xmas case swap.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 83 BenH German Lager
Brewer: DrSmurto
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (40.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 9.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 77.78 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 22.22 % 
40.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (60 min) Hops 30.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Tettnang [2.20 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-SteHops - 
15.00 gm Tettnang [2.20 %] (20 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Budvar Lager (Wyeast Labs #2000) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.50 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Protein Rest Add 8.00 L of water at 61.6 C 52.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 5.00 L of water at 90.8 C 65.0 C 
20 min Step Add 4.00 L of water at 93.5 C 71.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.00 L of water at 97.1 C 78.0 C 


I have a big slurry of Wyeast 2000 on a stirplate with 1L of wort to wake it up. Prob nearly 400mL of slurry which in itself is easily enough to ferment a 20L batch but its been in the fridge for 3 months now so its more a wake up call for the yeast than aiming to build up yeast population. Yeast viability and all that jazz.

Will have both of these on tap for the case swap at my place come Dec 13th.

'Re-built' the brewery last night. After 18 months i finally have got rid of everyone elses furniture from my shed so i can set up my brewery in a more permanent setting. Found a nice 1930s sideboard that was my great grandmas to use as a brew bench and with the help of milk crates and the odd occy strap its time to test out the 'new' setup. Hope the move doesnt mess with my efficiency.....


----------



## Stuster (10/10/08)

Whats_Wrong_with_Hahn said:


> no, bucks was a couple of weeks ago. But the misses has gone to her mums for the day/night with the "girls", so I did what any HB addict does - fired up the HB gear



Admirable effort. :super: 

Perhaps for your speech you could just start from the beginning of Palmer and see how far you get. h34r:


----------



## yardy (11/10/08)

Coffee first and then Fuggin Amber

4300 Pale
.250 Pale Crystal
.200 Caraaroma
.100 Choc Wheat
.100 Amber
35gm EKG 60min
30gm Fuggles 30min
10gm Fuggles 5min


----------



## Jye (11/10/08)

Double batcher today. Both will be mashed and boiled together, then the Hefe will be cubed before adding Centennial and finishing off the American Wheat which will be chilled.


*American Wheat VII *

Batch Size: 21.00 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.10 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
2.10 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (60 min) Hops 19.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (5 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile 
Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 24.6 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.1 EBC Color: Color 

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 10.50 L of water at 73.4 C 67.0 C 90 min 



*Hefeweizen*

Batch Size: 21.00 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.10 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
2.10 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (60 min) Hops 19.9 IBU 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.6 % 
Bitterness: 19.9 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.1 EBC Color: Color 

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 10.50 L of water at 73.4 C 67.0 C 90 min


----------



## Jye (11/10/08)

Just ended up with 88% eff in the kettle :angry: normally this would be a good thing and result in a larger batch however the kettle is absolutely full and Ill need to chuck some wort and dilute


----------



## kram (11/10/08)

Hey Jye, why not put it aside and add it to the boil as you lose volume to boil off?

88% good stuff!


----------



## Stuster (11/10/08)

Jye said:


> Just ended up with 88% eff in the kettle :angry: normally this would be a good thing and result in a larger batch however the kettle is absolutely full and Ill need to chuck some wort and dilute



Jye, maybe you can save some for starters. Just freeze it and boil it up before use.  

I've just finished my Xmas Case Saison. Next it's time for a no-chill/chill APA.


----------



## Jye (11/10/08)

I ended up growing some balls and diluting in the kettle without removing any wort... and OMG it was FULL


----------



## Jye (11/10/08)

kram said:


> Hey Jye, why not put it aside and add it to the boil as you lose volume to boil off?
> 
> 88% good stuff!



This still wouldn't decrease the gravity as youre not reducing the amount of sugar... still so much to learn young Padawan  

And 92% is my record so far, it was also a wheat beer.


----------



## kram (11/10/08)

I forget about you folk that make adjustments and hit gravity targets.


----------



## Tony (11/10/08)

Boiling the hops for the my HAG case swap beer behind me

360g of NZ flowers

Yes........... its the Sheep Shagger!

An American IPA made with NZ hop flowers. It was a big hit so im making it again. 46 liters of it.

12.5kg of grain and 360g of hops makes for a fun brew day 

Oh wow........ the smell of it 

It would put a horn on a jellyfish!



Golden Fleece IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

14-B India Pale Ale, American IPA

Min OG: 1.056 Max OG: 1.075
Min IBU: 40 Max IBU: 90
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 30 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 46.00 Wort Size (L): 46.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.50
Anticipated OG: 1.068 Plato: 16.54
Anticipated EBC: 17.3
Anticipated IBU: 79.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
44.0 5.50 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
40.0 5.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
8.0 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
4.0 0.50 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 100
4.0 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 48

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 34.3 40 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 5.0 15 min.
30.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 8.7 15 min.
30.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Whole 6.90 5.1 15 min.
20.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 7.8 15 min.
60.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 6.80 4.0 5 min.
60.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Whole 11.90 7.0 5 min.
60.00 g. Pacific Hallertau Whole 6.90 4.1 5 min.
20.00 g. Sothern Cross Whole 15.90 3.1 5 min.


Yeast
-----


US-05


----------



## drsmurto (11/10/08)

Had one of those moments when you wander about the intelligence in wearing the vietnamese safety boots whilst brewing.

Not quite what you are thinking tho.

Brewing my golden ale and digging the vegie patch for planting. Had my timer with me so i wouldnt miss hop additions. Realised i was 1 min behind on the 20 min addition so made a sprint for the shed. 

Almost there and thought, what did i almost step on then. 

Turned around to see a rather unhappy brown snake looking at me.

Faaaaaark. No boots and no shovel in hand.

Thankfully the cheeky bastard slunk away.

Lost a little bit of wee tho. :huh: 

So this version is called the Golden Brown Ale.  

21L in the fermenter with US56 pitched 4.5 hours after i doughed in. And half a vegie patch dug ready for planting.

Was going to make the lager tomorrow but got a call suggesting i attend the ANAWBS presentation tomorrow..................


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/10/08)

Tony said:


> 360g of NZ flowers



Holy crap Tony!! Just out of curiousity (for no other reason) how much wort did you lose in the hop cone ??  

Or were you tempted to press them for an extra 4-6 litres of very hoppy wort?  

Warren -


----------



## buttersd70 (11/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Lost a little bit of wee tho. :huh:


You, or the snake?



DrSmurto said:


> So this version is called the Golden Brown Ale.


You could cal it "Golden2" Ale  . More German than American, though. :lol:


----------



## Tony (11/10/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Holy crap Tony!! Just out of curiousity (for no other reason) how much wort did you lose in the hop cone ??
> 
> Or were you tempted to press them for an extra 4-6 litres of very hoppy wort?
> 
> Warren -



About to find out mate. Fermenter ect is steralising now.

The break has settled 2 inches under the surface of 46 liters which has me a bit worried. It was thick with hops..... like thick soup!

Im going to drain it slowly and expect to loose a couple of liters. Thats life!

F#$k me it smells good though. Bugger the expense 

cheers


----------



## Barry (11/10/08)

360 gms hops > brown snake re reaction, I love home brewing


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/10/08)

Tony said:


> F#$k me it smells good though. Bugger the expense



A photo for "show us your drained boiler" thread? This I gotta see. B) 

Warren -


----------



## Tony (11/10/08)

took photos as it drained.

I ended up with 45 liters in the fermenter and the hops were exposed after 25 liters drained. Hit target gravity so about 78% efficiency to the fermenter. Not bad for a big beer with all those hops!

They are 6 to 8 inches deep in the drained kettle.

cheers


----------



## bconnery (15/10/08)

Finished work early for hopefully a double brew day. 
I have no idea about what goes in Jever other than that it is around 45 IBU and very very tasty. 

I don't normally do an aroma addition but I think it is suitable for this beer. 

So I am sticking to something close to my standard german pils grain bill, although I've dropped back the munich a little, and I'm kind of following the Zwickel mash. 

Recipe: You Give Me Jever (ambitious title here...)
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 7.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4900.00 gm Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 94.23 % 
300.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5.77 % 
35.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Hops 30.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Hops 7.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70 %] (15 min)Hops 3.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2 Pkgs SafLager Swiss Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Pilsner
Total Grain Weight: 5200.00 gm
----------------------------
Pilsner
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Protein Rest Add 10.32 L of water at 57.7 C 52.0 C 
40 min Beta Add 4.01 L of water at 96.7 C 63.0 C 
20 min Saccrification Add 6.31 L of water at 95.3 C 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 4.59 L of water at 93.4 C 75.6 C


----------



## drsmurto (15/10/08)

Looks tasty BC, am brewing something similar this weekend.

Nice to see a post on AHB about beer.......


----------



## bconnery (15/10/08)

Then, if the gas bottle holds out, I'll be putting down a Saison...

Recipe: Tis the Saison
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Sauvin Saison
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 12.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 69.57 % 
1000.00 gm Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 17.39 % 
500.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 8.70 % 
50.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 0.87 % 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Hops - 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (60 min) Hops 15.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (15 min) Hops 15.5 IBU 
100.00 gm Brown Sugar, Light (15.8 EBC) Sugar 1.74 % 
100.00 gm Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 1.74 % 
1 Pkgs French Saison (Seasonal) (Wyeast Labs #371Yeast-Ale


----------



## matti (15/10/08)

Nice one Bconnery.
oput a similar one together a couple of weeks and no chilled with the zero hops into cube.
yet to fement it though.


----------



## Stuster (15/10/08)

bconnery said:


> 25.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Hops -
> 10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (60 min) Hops 15.6 IBU
> 20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.60 %] (15 min) Hops 15.5 IBU
> 
> 1 Pkgs French Saison (Seasonal) (Wyeast Labs #371Yeast-Ale



Be very interested to know how that works out, Mr Connery. NS and a Saison yeast. Hmm. Thinking outside the box for sure. :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (15/10/08)

That sounds real good Ben, I might do a double B-Saaz addition in the next one on a Farmhouse slurry


----------



## bconnery (15/10/08)

Stuster said:


> Be very interested to know how that works out, Mr Connery. NS and a Saison yeast. Hmm. Thinking outside the box for sure. :beerbang:



I don't know if it will but there were two reasons, three if you count wanting to use up the last of the packet...
One is that there is something in the character of NS to me that says it just might, that wine like aspect. 
The other is I just love Nelson Sauvin...

Time will tell...

Winkle, I think B Saaz would go great. That lemony citrus character would come through well in a lighter colour type saison I think.


----------



## kram (15/10/08)

bconnery said:


> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 4900.00 gm Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 94.23 %
> ...


Whats the big secret about addition times huh?

Ran out of rice gulls so no brewing til the weekend for me.


----------



## Paul H (15/10/08)

bconnery said:


> I don't know if it will but there were two reasons, three if you count wanting to use up the last of the packet...
> One is that there is something in the character of NS to me that says it just might, that wine like aspect.
> The other is I just love Nelson Sauvin...
> 
> ...



Gotta be better than that Bridge Roads stuff we tasted. :icon_drool2:


----------



## bconnery (15/10/08)

kram said:


> Whats the big secret about addition times huh?
> 
> Ran out of rice gulls so no brewing til the weekend for me.


Dare I say brew without them? Although I have some 800g to spare if you can't wait until then...

The addition times are a test. 
I'll review your answers tomorrow 
Or, beersmith export cuts them off because of the long hop name, you choose


----------



## kram (15/10/08)

Yeah I normally brew without them - did so on Monday and got a stuck sparge with... 3 kilos of grain!!! In went the last of the hulls and I was (un)set.

Tonight was my only chance to brew until the weekend, thanks for the offer though. Where abouts are you anyway Ben?


----------



## bconnery (16/10/08)

Family is still away so brewed up my beer for the QLD case swap. 
The latest in my run of belgian ales with Rangpur Lime, or Sour Orange. 
The last one of these was my favourite so far so I hope this one comes somewhere near that, with the tinkering I have done...

I'm using the remainder of my saison starter with some t58. 
I'm hoping I'll get a little of both but if as I expect the t58 dominates it won't be the end of the world. 

Recipe: Have yourself a sour little christmas
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Flanders Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 23.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2000.00 gm Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 33.90 % 
1500.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 25.42 % 
1500.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 25.42 % 
200.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 3.39 % 
175.00 gm Melanoidin (Weyermann) (70.0 EBC) Grain 2.97 % 
75.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 1.27 % 
50.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 0.85 % 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 
15.00 gm D Saaz [4.40 %] (2 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 
10.00 items Rangpur Lime Rind (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
600.00 ml Rangpur Lime Juice (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
900.00 ml Rangpur Lime Juice (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
200.00 gm Brown Sugar, Dark (98.5 EBC) Sugar 3.39 % 
200.00 gm Palm Sugar (98.5 EBC) Sugar 3.39 % 
small starter French Saison (Seasonal) (Wyeast Labs #371Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Specialty Ale (DCL Yeast #T-58) Yeast-Ale 

Caramelized 200g brown sugar and 200g brown sugar with some of the juice and all the rind. Added about 5L of first runnings and the remainder of 900ml juice and boiled down in a separate pot while the boil was taking place. 
Caremlized for approx 60 mins. 
Added 600ml of juice for 5 mins.


----------



## goatherder (18/10/08)

Just mashed in a pale roggenbier, based on craigm's beer from a few case swaps back:

47% Wey Pils
25% JW Wheat
25% Rye
3% Carawheat
mashed at 66 to 1.045
11 IBUs of Hal Mit at 60min
1/2 g/l Hal Mit at 15min
Danstar Munich Wheat yeast


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/10/08)

Tomorrow's brew... Named because it's around half my regular batch size. B) 

This will be the first time I'm using dark candi syrup. Should be interesting.

Half the Dubbel

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.75
Anticipated OG: 1.071 Plato: 17.21
Anticipated EBC: 43.8
Anticipated IBU: 22.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
32.3 2.50 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
25.8 2.00 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
25.8 2.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 31
10.3 0.80 kg. Dark Candi Syrup Belgium 1.042 180
3.9 0.30 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0
1.9 0.15 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 470

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.70 18.2 60 min.
25.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.70 4.0 15 min.


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 3538 Leuven Pale Ale




Warren -


----------



## devo (18/10/08)

Looking good warren, hankering to sample that drop. I was going to do the same but will be doing a version of DrSmurto's Golden Ale today because I want to have plenty of beer flowing for the coming warm weather.


----------



## leeboy (18/10/08)

IMPERIAL PORTER

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (LTR): 22.00 Wort Size (LTR): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.05
Anticipated OG: 1.075 Plato: 18.17
Anticipated SRM: 29.0
Anticipated IBU: 43.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.9 5.00 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.038 3
19.9 1.40 kg. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 8
4.3 0.30 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
2.8 0.20 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 475
2.1 0.15 kg. Carafa Germany 1.030 400


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Centennial Pellet 7.20 14.4 60 min.
15.00 g. Perle Pellet 6.80 13.6 60 min.
15.00 g. Centennial Pellet 7.20 3.8 15 min.
15.00 g. Perle Pellet 6.80 3.6 15 min.
10.00 g. Columbus Pellet 14.60 5.2 15 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 7.20 1.6 5 min.
10.00 g. Perle Pellet 6.80 1.5 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1318 London Ale III

Yum


----------



## goatherder (18/10/08)

That looks awesome Lee. I hope that's a Hag case swap beer...


----------



## Adamt (18/10/08)

Well, I just mashed in my Flying Spaghetti Monster Tribute Ale, with 2kg of spaghetti.

It was a definite Ron Burgundy moment: "I immediately regret this decision", after deciding to throw it in raw instead of cooking it first. Ahh well. I'm sure it'll be fine


----------



## Stuster (18/10/08)

Umm, I think his noodliness has abandoned you in your hour of need. :blink:


----------



## NickB (18/10/08)

LOL AdamT. Think you might have benefitted from cooking the stuff first. My guess is you're efficiency is gonna stink big-time!

Oh well, anything for His Noodly Appendage I suppose. 

Cheers

(A fellow Pastafarian)


----------



## Adamt (18/10/08)

Believe! For He may strike you down, or maybe He won't, only if He feels like it.


----------



## devo (18/10/08)

WTF :huh: I guess I shouldn't be surprised by anything around here anymore!!


----------



## Doogiechap (18/10/08)

I brewed this last night and had a healthy Krausen 6 hours after pitching :beerbang: 
After a lifetime of batch sparging the grain bill maxed out my Mash Tun so a Flying I went  73% eff is fine for such a high gravity first effort.
Sandgropers Christmas Case here we come 

Forbidden Fruity Fart Juice

Gravity Before Boil: 1.079 SG (19.7 Brix) 
Volume Before Boil: 45.00 l 
Volume Transferred: 34.00 l 
Volume At Pitching: 39.00 l 
Total Water Required: 65.13 l 
Original Gravity: 1.102 SG (25.5 Brix) 
Final Gravity: 1.016 SG (12.8 Brix) 
Volume After Boil: 36.00 l 
Water Added To Dilute: 5.00 l 
Volume Of Finished Beer: 38.00 l 

13.11 kg of Barrett Burston Pale Galaxy Malt 
0.475 kg of German CaraAroma 
0.413 kg of US Flaked Oats 
0.330 kg of German CaraMunich I 
0.310 kg of German Wheat Malt 
0.289 kg of German CaraAmber 
0.206 kg of German Melanoidin Malt 

120 Min mash @ 65

29 g of UK Challenger (alpha 7.8%) (60 Min From End) 
25 g of Slovenian Styrian Goldings (alpha 5.4%) (60 Min From End) 
50 g of NZ Syrian Golding (alpha 4.4%) (15 Min From End) 
25 g of Slovenian Styrian Goldings (alpha 5.4%) (1 Min From End) 


Also add the following during the boil. 
30 g of Orange Peel, Bitter @ 15 Mins
20 g of Coriander Seed @ 15 Mins
11 g of Orange Peel, Bitter @ 1 min
1 Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Mins
2 g of Foam Control (Anti-Foam) 

1.35 kg of Sugar - Invert Sugar (Golden) Syrup 
0.600 kg of Sugar - Candi Sugar Pale 

Wyeast 3463-Forbidden Fruit @ 19 

Will add Oak during Secondary


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/10/08)

devo said:


> WTF :huh: I guess I shouldn't be surprised by anything around here anymore!!



Al dente ??? :blink: 

Warren -


----------



## Adamt (18/10/08)

By my calculations (based on my standard efficiency) I think I extracted about 25% of the mass of the spag. I was expecting more and aiming for OG1.064, havent checked it yet but it'll be under. I think the Flying Spaghetti Monster in His infinite wisdom lowered my expected efficiency to make the stout more enjoyable over summer!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (19/10/08)

This brew is based on the Boiler Boy's most excellent Pils.
Should be good to go for Xmas day.

BB Pils 

Type: All Grain
Date: 19/10/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 97.0 % 
0.15 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 3.0 % 
12.00 gm Super Alpha [11.00%] (60 min) Hops 17.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Super Alpha [11.00%] (30 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
30.00 gm D Saaz [4.40%] (15 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
20.00 gm D Saaz [4.40%] (20 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
20.00 gm D Saaz [4.40%] (10 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
20.00 gm D Saaz [4.40%] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Bitterness: 35.2 IBU 
Est Color: 8.4 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## TidalPete (19/10/08)

Adamt said:


> Believe! For He may strike you down, or maybe He won't, only if He feels like it.
> 
> View attachment 21894



Looks like you forgot the Red Ned mate. :lol: 
Let us know how the tastings go.

TP :beer:


----------



## Duff (19/10/08)

Just kegged this one, pitched 2 smack packs of 1762 to build up population for my Rochefort 10 clone. Fermented at 17C and came out nice and clean, no dominant esters which was nice.

08-07 Australian Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.00
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.70
Anticipated SRM: 6.0
Anticipated IBU: 27.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
75.0 6.00 kg. Bairds Marris Otter England 1.038 3
12.5 1.00 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0
6.2 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
6.2 0.50 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 36

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 8.80 22.3 60 min.
20.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 8.80 5.5 15 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1762 Abbey Ale II


Nice cake, now fermenting this one. Going to bottle and open when the bub arrives in March next year.

08-29 The Bean's Rochefort 10

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 14.50
Anticipated OG: 1.095 Plato: 22.59
Anticipated SRM: 14.5
Anticipated IBU: 27.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
69.0 10.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
13.8 2.00 kg. Brown Sugar Generic 1.046 4
2.4 0.35 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 178
4.1 0.60 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74
5.5 0.80 kg. Candi Sugar (clear) Generic 1.046 1
5.2 0.75 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
105.00 g. Styrian Goldings Whole 4.60 23.9 80 min.
40.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 5.00 3.4 10 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1762 Belgian Abbey II


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (20/10/08)

Im doing a trial on two identical Pale Ales, one using Nottingham and the other coopers pale ale yeast.

20litre Batch
1 can Coopers Pale Ale
500g dry light extract
250g dry dark extract
Steeping grains:
500g Carapils
250g CaramunichII

45grams dry hops(Williamette) after krausen drops

fermenting at 18 degrees ramping up to 20

sound alright?

SB


----------



## reviled (20/10/08)

Tony said:


> About to find out mate. Fermenter ect is steralising now.
> 
> The break has settled 2 inches under the surface of 46 liters which has me a bit worried. It was thick with hops..... like thick soup!
> 
> ...



+1 This beer really is awesome Tony! I did an 18 litre batch recently which im drinking at the mo, I remember looking at the recipe and thinking "this is a bit nuts" so I scaled it back to make a smaller batch... 

Wish I didnt cos ive almost run out


----------



## raven19 (20/10/08)

Hi All,
Put down a Jovial Monk (partial mash) nut brown ale last night, and it was bubbling away nicely by lunchtime today when I ducked home briefly... (just a 22L batch).


:icon_offtopic: But more importantly got the green light from the better half to use our old 55 Litre Esky for the Mash Tun. AG here we come... once I locate a HLT, burner and kettle...

There is always something else to get isnt there.... rhetorical question i know... :lol: 

Cheers!


----------



## Weizguy (20/10/08)

Today...

NSW Case Swap Weird beer
*Dampfbier Mk II*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 20-10-08
Style: Dampfbier Brewer: Seth
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: n/a
Boil Volume: 32.63 L Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 80 litre kettle

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
3.42 kg Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 69.6 %
1.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 30.4 %
22.00 gm Perle [6.80%] (45 min) Hops 16.0 IBU
35.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.50%] (15 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Color: 9.5 EBC (5.9-15.8 EBC) Color [Color]
Bitterness: 16.0 IBU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.2 %

Cheers, Stuster, for helping me decide. I have a brand new package of yeast (no reculture), FWIW.


----------



## white.grant (20/10/08)

Adamt said:


> Believe! For He may strike you down, or maybe He won't, only if He feels like it.
> 
> View attachment 21894




It is truly a miracle, that and that the cooper's spoon has not snapped in twain.

grant


----------



## razz (21/10/08)

Just heating the strike water and about to dough in. 

Sierra Nevada porter 
Robust Porter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 21/10/2008 
Batch Size: 42.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 44.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 88.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 79.06 % 
0.75 kg Munich Malt 1 (17.0 EBC) Grain 8.49 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt (40.0 EBC) Grain 5.66 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 3.40 % 
0.30 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (500.0 EBC) Grain 3.40 % 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
90.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.18 %] (60 min) Hops 22.4 IBU 
50.00 gm Williamette [4.60 %] (30 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
40.00 gm Williamette [4.60 %] (10 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US05 Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.058 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.058 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.37 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.61 % 
Bitterness: 39.5 IBU Calories: 550 cal/l 
Est Color: 42.7 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 8.85 kg 
Sparge Water: 28.91 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 23.96 L of water at 74.4 C 68.0 C 
20 min Mashout Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C


----------



## Weizguy (21/10/08)

Today, prior to my preparations or leaving to attend the ANHC...I present:

*Teninch Grand Cru*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 21-10-08
Style: Belgian Tripel Brewer: Seth
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer:n/a
Boil Volume: 32.63 L Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 80 litre kettle


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
6.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 86.7 %
41.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80%] (60 min) Hops 22.2 IBU
30.00 gm Strisslespalt [1.80%] (60 min) Hops 6.1 IBU
25.00 gm Strisslespalt [1.80%] (15 min) Hops 1.4 IBU
25.00 gm Crushed Coriander (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
45.00 gm fresh Orange Peel - Navel (it's in season, OK?) (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 13.3 %
1 Pkgs Belgian Wit II (White Labs #WLP410) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-cake from Witbier 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.081 SG (1.075-1.085 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.021 SG (1.010-1.016 SG)
Estimated Color: 7.6 EBC
Bitterness: 29.6 IBU (25.0-38.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 7.9 % (7.5-9.0 %)


Mash Grain Weight: 6.50 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C
Sparge Water: 13.71 L

Name/ Description Step Temp Step Time
Acid/hydration Add 11.5 L of water at 43.8 C 39.0 C 100 min
Saccrification Add 14.00 L of water at 95.8 C 66.0 C added over 50 min

Any suggestions? Too much sugar? Mash too low? Some Munich or coloured malt required.
Get back to me soon. The hydration step is already in progress.

Les out


----------



## Weizguy (21/10/08)

I have decided to add 500 ml boiling water, via underletting, every 2 minutes to achieve my sacc temp.

Oops, there goes the alarm now...


----------



## bindi (21/10/08)

60 min hops just gone into this:
Should get 23L around 1.065-67 in the cube.

4.50 kg Pale Malt 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) 
0.25 kg Crystal 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) 
0.15 kg Cara-Pils
12.00 gm Tradition [5.70 %] (60 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
22.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.70 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 21.7 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
0.37 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) 

Wyeast 3787 to chew and fart on this on this.


----------



## Fourstar (21/10/08)

Just pitched the yeast lastnight

Raspberry American Wheat

64% JW Wheat malt
28% JW Trad Ale Malt
8% JW Pils

Amarillo 15 IBU (60 min)
Amarillo 7.5 IBU (20 min)
Amarillo 20g flameout.

US-05
OG 1.052

Mash In @ 66 Deg for 70 min
Mash Out 77 Deg 10 min

Secondry, rack onto puree` of raspberries 2L (1kg) for 2 weeks and keg.


----------



## bindi (22/10/08)

This will be mashed in the morning, done it it before and sometimes add heaps of cherries in 2nd ferm, will see what the base wit is like.
Have had it set like concrete [read stuck] before but I have it 'sussed' now without rice gulls [love that gulls/hulls Tony]. :lol: 

A Wit of sorts.
22-23L

2.50 kg Pale Malt 
2.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) 
0.25 kg Oats, Flaked 
0.12 kg Cara-Pils
22.00 gm Tradition [5.70 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
Good guess of Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
Good guess of Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## warra48 (26/10/08)

This one is planned for tomorrow.
It's a bit of a mongrol to use up some odds and ends of hops to rationalise my stocks.

Elsie's Birthday Bitter
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 4/10/2008 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter Brewer: Robert 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: Elsie 
Boil Volume: 30.54 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency: 77.70 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Golden Promise (5.9 EBC) Grain 84.57 % 
250.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 5.29 % 
250.00 gm Crystal (145.0 EBC) Grain 5.29 % 
200.00 gm Crystal Dark (260.0 EBC) Grain 4.23 % 
30.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 0.63 % 
10.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
12.00 gm B Saaz '07 [8.20 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 12.2 IBU 
10.00 gm First Gold '06 [7.90 %] (10 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
19.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60 %] (10 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
19.00 gm B Saaz '07 [8.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (UK) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.044 SG (1.040-1.048 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.008-1.012 SG)
Estimated Color: 31.1 EBC (9.9-31.5 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 29.6 IBU (25.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 5.8 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.10 % (3.80-4.60 %) 

Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Full Body


----------



## barls (26/10/08)

newkbrownomicon-ag

Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
11C-English Brown Ale-Northern English Brown Ale

Minimum OG: 1.040 SG Maximum OG: 1.052 SG
Minimum FG: 1.008 SG Maximum FG: 1.013 SG
Minimum IBU: 20 IBU Maximum IBU: 30 IBU
Minimum Color: 12.0 SRM Maximum Color: 22.0 SRM


Recipe Overview
Target Wort Volume Before Boil: 23.00 l Actual Wort Volume Before Boil: 24.00 l
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 20.00 l Actual Wort Volume After Boil: 17.50 l
Target Volume Transferred: 20.00 l Actual Volume Transferred: 17.50 l
Target Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l Actual Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l Actual Volume Of Finished Beer: 20.00 l
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG Actual Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.043 SG
Target OG: 1.044 SG Actual OG: -No Record-
Target FG: 1.011 SG Actual FG: -No Record-
Target Apparent Attenuation:: 73.9 % Actual Apparent Attenuation: 0.0 %
Target ABV: 4.4 % Actual ABV: 0.0 %
Target ABW: 3.4 % Actual ABW: 0.0 %
Target IBU (using Tinseth): 29.7 IBU Actual IBU: 27.1 IBU
Target Color (using Morey): 16.6 SRM Actual Color: 16.6 SRM
Target Mash Efficiency: 70.0 % Actual Mash Efficiency: 81.3 %
Target Fermentation Temp: 18 degC Actual Fermentation Temp: 18 degC


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 3.500 kg 83.0 % 5.0 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Caramalt 0.350 kg 8.3 % 4.1 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Crystal 140 0.200 kg 4.7 % 6.2 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Amber Malt 0.085 kg 2.0 % 0.8 In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa III 0.080 kg 1.9 % 17.5 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
German Northern Brewer 8.0 % 20 g 23.7 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
UK Golding 5.5 % 15 g 6.1 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Whirlfloc Tablet 1 In Boil


Yeast
Wyeast 1098-British Ale


Water Profile
Target Profile: No Water Profile Chosen
Mash pH: 5.2
pH Adjusted with: Unadjusted

Total Calcium (ppm): 13 Total Magnesium (ppm): 5
Total Sodium (ppm): 54 Total Sulfate (ppm): 10
Total Chloride(ppm): 27 Total Bicarbonate (ppm): 107


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (68C/154F) w/Mash-Out


----------



## Fourstar (26/10/08)

Currently whirlpooling, about to be transferred to a cube.

Hefeweizen II

Type: All Grain
Date: 20/10/2008 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Time: 60 min 


2.80 kg Pale Malt (Weyermann) (3.3 SRM) Grain 50.00 % 
2.80 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 50.00 % 
40.00 gm Hallertauer [3.20 %] (60 min) Hops 13.9 IBU 

1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG

Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.94 % 
Bitterness: 13.9 IBU 
Est Color: 4.7 SRM 


Mash Profile
30 min Acid Rest at 35 C 
60 min Mash In 65 C 
10 min Mash Out 76 C


----------



## Dave86 (26/10/08)

Productive day so far:

- Kegged a Norwest Pale Ale FWK
- Bottled 25L of strawberry cider
- Racked 45L of a quickndirty for a mates 21st
- Put in an Amarillo Ale FWK for said 21st
- Milled the grist for Tony's porter recipe which I'll be mashing in first thing. I'm making a this one a little more robust in terms of gravity and flavour (more choc, more IBUs) for the 21st as well.

Time for a beer...


----------



## bindi (27/10/08)

First Wort hops just went into this:
23L [around that]

4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Pale 
0.25 kg Munich I 
0.10 kg Crystal, Dark 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley 
18.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 17.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Tradition [5.70 %] (30 min) Hops 10.1 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
0.35 kg Dememera Sugar 
0.10 kg Candi Sugar, Dark 

Yeast, 3787 or T 58.


----------



## white.grant (28/10/08)

Just about to mash in on this improvised brown ale


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Grant's Brown Again
Brewer: Grant
Style: Northern English Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (50.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 14.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 25.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.45 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 92.71 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 6.25 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 1.04 % 
34.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 23.6 IBU 
14.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.80 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
45 min Mash In Add 12.52 L of water at 78.8 C 70.0 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

cheers

Grant


----------



## barls (28/10/08)

just finished a modified version of doc yard glass light and cubed it. the new urn works a treat now that ive gotten it back and the im getting use to the rest of the equipment so im hitting my volumes but not my gravities im still a little high

Recipe Overview
Target Wort Volume Before Boil: 24.00 l Actual Wort Volume Before Boil: 24.65 l
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 20.00 l Actual Wort Volume After Boil: 19.00 l
Target Volume Transferred: 20.00 l Actual Volume Transferred: 19.00 l
Target Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l Actual Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 20.00 l Actual Volume Of Finished Beer: 20.00 l
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.030 SG Actual Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.037 SG
Target OG: 1.036 SG Actual OG: -No Record-
Target FG: 1.009 SG Actual FG: -No Record-
Target Apparent Attenuation:: 74.9 % Actual Apparent Attenuation: 0.0 %
Target ABV: 3.6 % Actual ABV: 0.0 %
Target ABW: 2.8 % Actual ABW: 0.0 %
Target IBU (using Tinseth): 29.4 IBU Actual IBU: 27.7 IBU
Target Color (using Morey): 3.2 SRM Actual Color: 3.2 SRM
Target Mash Efficiency: 70.0 % Actual Mash Efficiency: 88.0 %
Target Fermentation Temp: 18 degC Actual Fermentation Temp: 18 degC


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Export Pilsner Malt 3.100 kg 90.0 % 2.1 In Mash/Steeped
German Dark Wheat Malt 0.345 kg 10.0 % 0.9 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
super pride 15.1 % 11 g 24.2 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
US Cluster 7.5 % 8 g 4.7 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
US Cluster 7.5 % 8 g 0.4 Loose Pellet Hops 1 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Whirlfloc Tablet 1 In Boil


Yeast
DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale


Water Profile
Target Profile: No Water Profile Chosen
Mash pH: 5.2
pH Adjusted with: Unadjusted

Total Calcium (ppm): 13 Total Magnesium (ppm): 5
Total Sodium (ppm): 13 Total Sulfate (ppm): 10
Total Chloride(ppm): 27 Total Bicarbonate (ppm): 0


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (66C/151F)


----------



## Stuster (28/10/08)

barls said:


> im hitting my volumes but not my gravities im still a little high



A good situation to be in there. Can make more or use less malt I guess. Recipe looks fine as well, although Doc might be worried by the amount of late hops you are using.  Are you really using US Cluster?


----------



## barls (28/10/08)

ive just adjusted the program i use to calculate to use the higher efficiency. as for the recipe i only changed the base malt to pilsner and the bittering to super pride from magnum, besides i dont mind cluster.


----------



## KHB (29/10/08)

Busy day today got both of these made and in fermenters. Started at 7am fininshed at 1:30pm not to bad i thought



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Wheaty
Brewer: Ben Sparks
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.50 L 
Boil Size: 32.28 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 7.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.23 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 4.01 % 
2.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 43.63 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 34.90 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 17.45 % 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [6.90 %] (60 min) Hops 14.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) [Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 5.73 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 14.94 L of water at 79.8 C 66.0 C 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Merlin IPA
Brewer: Ben Sparks
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.50 L 
Boil Size: 32.28 L
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 26.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 64.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 78.80 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 7.16 % 
0.50 kg Munich 1, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 7.16 % 
0.45 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 6.45 % 
0.03 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBGrain 0.43 % 
22.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.30 %] (60 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
22.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 27.8 IBU 
18.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (15 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
18.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [StartYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 6.98 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 18.20 L of water at 81.2 C 66.0 C 


Cheers KHB


----------



## drsmurto (30/10/08)

I hope 1 of these 2 beers finds it way to the case swap.....

They look real nice mate, i should pull my finger out and brew a hefe again. Been a year since my last (and only) one.


----------



## KHB (30/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> I hope 1 of these 2 beers finds it way to the case swap.....
> 
> They look real nice mate, i should pull my finger out and brew a hefe again. Been a year since my last (and only) one.




The Heffe wont that is for a trip going away, i will bring some IPA though


----------



## newguy (30/10/08)

Going to brew my long planned Belgian blond on the weekend. One carboy of the double batch is going to receive ~4kg of strawberries. :icon_drool2:


----------



## glennheinzel (30/10/08)

I just finished brewing the following Saison-

22 litres
Original Gravity: 1.060 (1.048 - 1.065)
Terminal Gravity: 1.008 (1.002 - 1.012)
Color: 5.55 (5.0 - 14.0)
Alcohol: 6.73% (5.0% - 7.0%)
Bitterness: 30.0 (20.0 - 35.0)

Ingredients:
4.8 kg Pilsner Malt
.34 kg Wheat Malt Pale (Organic)
.34 kg Munich TYPE I
.06 kg Caramunich TYPE I
.45 kg Invert Sugar (how good does Lyles syrup taste?!)
.10 kg White Table Sugar (Sucrose)

35.0 g Hallertau Tradition (5.7%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 min
21 g Hallertau Tradition (5.7%) - flameout

Wyeast 3726 Farmhouse Ale.


----------



## Screwtop (30/10/08)

Planned for a 5am start, QLD XMAS case - Again :angry: 

4.40 kg Pale Malt, Ale 
0.15 kg Crystal, Dark 
0.14 kg Carared 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley
53.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.30 %] (60 min)
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (40 min) 
10.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (5 min) 
5.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (0 min)
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale


----------



## drsmurto (31/10/08)

Brewing on Saturday but thought i would throw the recipe out a few days prior since its the first time i have attempted to brew something outside my comofrt zone (not that i dont like having a constant supply of golden ale and landlord.....)

I have a wyeast 2000 yeast cake ready to use.

I have several kgs of weyermann vienna.

I have a pack of NS flowers. 

Cant see why the combo wouldnt work but calling it an Oktoberfest is probably stretching the friendship...

Any thoughts/comments/criticisms?


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 85 Oktoberfest
Brewer: DrSmurto
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.96 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 16.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.30 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 94.51 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 5.49 % 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 13.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.00 %] (20 min) Hops 15.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.00 %] (15 min) (Aroma HHops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Budvar Lager (Wyeast Labs #2000) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Single
Total Grain Weight: 4.55 kg
----------------------------
Decoction Mash, Single
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
20 min Protein Rest Add 14.00 L of water at 56.5 C 52.0 C 
60 min Saccharification Decoct 5.02 L of mash and boil it 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 12.00 L of water at 94.1 C 78.0 C


----------



## Doc (31/10/08)

Brewing tomorrow.
Have three recipes formulated, but still haven't decided which one to knock out.
Either a Summer Ale (with NZ Sauvin), an APA or a Roggenbier. mmmmmmmmmmm

Doc


----------



## winkle (31/10/08)

"Tootin' Saison" brewing tonight.

Bluewit goes down tomorrow, mmmm blueberries in a wit :icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery (31/10/08)

winkle said:


> "Tootin' Saison" brewing tonight.
> 
> Bluewit goes down tomorrow, mmmm blueberries in a wit :icon_cheers:


What saison yeast are you using winkle?
I've just kegged a beer with the seasonal French Saison WY3711 and initial tastes are pretty promising. 
It fermented down to 1004! (I checked this on separate days because I didn't believe the first reading) with no issues and mucking about with 30+C temps which I read some other yeasts have had trouble with.


----------



## winkle (31/10/08)

bconnery said:


> What saison yeast are you using winkle?
> I've just kegged a beer with the seasonal French Saison WY3711 and initial tastes are pretty promising.
> It fermented down to 1004! (I checked this on separate days because I didn't believe the first reading) with no issues and mucking about with 30+C temps which I read some other yeasts have had trouble with.


Wyeast 3726 Farmhouse, a pretty well behaved yeast, at 20C 8-9 days fermented down to 1010 then stopped for both batches so far. This one will be slightly stronger and spicer. :icon_cheers:


----------



## jbirbeck (31/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Brewing on Saturday but thought i would throw the recipe out a few days prior since its the first time i have attempted to brew something outside my comofrt zone (not that i dont like having a constant supply of golden ale and landlord.....)
> 
> I have a wyeast 2000 yeast cake ready to use.
> 
> ...



:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## Katherine (31/10/08)

Brewing on Sunday

A Chilli and Kaffir Lime summer ale, 
Thats if I can find some kaffir...

Decided to use Mt Hood, not quite sure why.

I see that it is mainly used for aroma. How do you think it will go with bittering?????


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/10/08)

Rukh said:


> Saison
> Wyeast 3726 Farmhouse Ale.






winkle said:


> "Tootin' Saison"






bconnery said:


> What saison yeast are you using winkle?






winkle said:


> Wyeast 3726 Farmhouse, a pretty well behaved yeast, at 20C 8-9 days fermented down to 1010 then stopped for both batches so far. This one will be slightly stronger and spicer. :icon_cheers:



 Tis the season to be saisoning by the looks of things.

Your statement has given me great hope Winkle. Gunna give the 3726 a burl myself. Starter smells great.

Got this slated for Cup Day. Public holiday down here dontchaknow?.  

Saison Trois Grain

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L):  45.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.50
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.99
Anticipated EBC: 7.7
Anticipated IBU: 27.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
5.3 0.50 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 5
73.7 7.00 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
21.1 2.00 kg. Bourghul Turkey 1.036 6

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. B Saaz Motueka Pellet 6.70 21.5 90 min.
10.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.10 4.1 90 min.
20.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.70 2.2 15 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.10 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 
1tsp Cumin Seeds 15 min (boil)

Yeast
-----

WYeast 3726 Farmhouse Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: straight infusion

Total Grain kg: 9.50
Total Water Qts: 15.06 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 14.25 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 15.50 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
protein 5 20 55 55 Infuse 66 14.25 1.50
Sacc 1 5 45 63 63 Infuse 90 5.20 2.05
sacc 2 5 20 70 70 Infuse 90 8.46 2.94
mashout 5 15 76 76 Decoc 90 9.51 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)


Total Water Qts: 29.49 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 27.91 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 34.25 - After Additional Infusions

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.
All infusion amounts are in Liters.
All infusion ratios are Liters/Kilograms.

Step Time for Decoction Steps represent how far back in time the Decoction was pulled.
Infusion amounts for Decoction Steps represent the amount pulled for the Decoction.
Infusion ratios for Decoction Steps represent the Decoction Thickness.


Warren -


----------



## winkle (31/10/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Tis the season to be saisoning by the looks of things.
> 
> Your statement has given me great hope Winkle. Gunna give the 3726 a burl myself. Starter smells great.
> 
> ...



Cumin Saison? h34r:


----------



## Katherine (31/10/08)

> Brewing on Sunday
> 
> A Chilli and Kaffir Lime summer ale,
> Thats if I can find some kaffir...
> ...



ok Im not going to get shitty that nobody helping me out (he he he)...
Not quite sure of the quanity of Mt Hood as yet but thinking 60 min and flame out.

Still need to decide weather to go dried chilli or fresh chilli. I made a amatriciana pasta last night that had dried chilli in it and loved the flavour. Maybe some dried chilli in with the boil. And some fresh into the fermenter with the kaffir lime leaves. I have tonight and tommorow to think about it.


----------



## raven19 (31/10/08)

Katie said:


> ok Im not going to get shitty that nobody helping me out (he he he)...



Sorry Katie, I wish I could give you some advice! Maybe butters can expand?

I like chilli in most things...

Please keep us informed how it goes!

Cheers!


----------



## Katherine (31/10/08)

> Sorry Katie, I wish I could give you some advice! Maybe butters can expand?
> 
> I like chilli in most things...
> 
> ...



I was only kidding due to the silly thread this morning. Sometimes I get a little impatient as people normally do help out (and Im leaving my PC soon). I usually find what Im after by doing a SEARCH! I will keep you informed..


----------



## Doogiechap (31/10/08)

Katie said:


> Brewing on Sunday
> 
> A Chilli and Kaffir Lime summer ale,
> Thats if I can find some kaffir...
> ...



A good localish possibility for the Kaffir Leaves is Tony Ales
I'm looking forward to hearing about the outcome of this drop.


----------



## newguy (31/10/08)

DrSmurto said:


> Brewing on Saturday but thought i would throw the recipe out a few days prior since its the first time i have attempted to brew something outside my comofrt zone (not that i dont like having a constant supply of golden ale and landlord.....)
> 
> I have a wyeast 2000 yeast cake ready to use.
> 
> ...



Who cares what you call it, it sounds very good. :icon_drool2: From the recipe it kind of looks like you could almost call it a Northern German Altbier.


----------



## Tony (31/10/08)

Got out of work early.......... had my grain cracked last night, rig set up, just phoned ahead and had the better half switch it on for me.

Mashing a nice Summer ale. need something to knock out quick for the keg.

I have 1272 in the fridge and lots of SAAZ so what the heck.

Was going to brew the Dr's Goldnen ale but i just cant bring my self to use just amarillo in a beer....... im not that nuch of a fan.

So im doing this



Pips 30th Summer Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.40
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.32
Anticipated EBC: 7.2
Anticipated IBU: 30.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
87.2 8.20 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
6.4 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
5.3 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.037 3
1.1 0.10 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
120.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 27.7 45 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 3.0 20 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/10/08)

winkle said:


> Cumin Saison? h34r:



 I'll save a "money shot" for the What's in the Glass thread. 

Warren -


----------



## Fourstar (31/10/08)

Quasi SNPA clone ive devised for Saturday.

Almost the same % grist and grain type type as well as the same IBU per hop addition but with different hops (still got the big cascade aroma addition) 

As taken from the SNPA clone discussion on northernbrewer

SNPA 
American Pale Ale 
Type: All Grain
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 


5.60 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 94.1 % 
0.35 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 5.9 % 

20.00 gm Horizon [11.30%] (60 min) Hops 24.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.20%] (30 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.30%] (10 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
50.00 gm Cascade [6.30%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops 

1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 %
Bitterness: 37.7 IBU
Est Color: 9.2 SRM 


Mash In 66.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out 77.0 C 10 min


Still tossing up between horizon and simcoe thou... Hmmmmm



Below Is the actual clone

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale Clone 
Grain %'s and IBU/hopping schedule as advised by the brewer!

Anticipated OG: 1.053
Anticipated SRM: 8.0
Anticipated IBU: 37.0

8% Crystal 60L/SRM
92% 2 Row Malt

Magnum 25.4 IBU's (60 min)
Perle 7.3 IBU's (30 min)
Cascade 4.3 IBU's (10 min)
Cascade 2.2g:Litre Flameout/whirlpool addition (0 min) (50g~)

Wyeast 1056

Mash In: sacchrification temp: @ 67 degree's (60 min)
Mash Out: 77deg (10 min)


----------



## newguy (31/10/08)

My Belgian Strawberry Blond which I'm planning to brew on Sunday. Since that's the first full day off of daylight savings time around here, I'm contemplating a time-themed name. [OT: I'm reminded of an email joke I got from a friend regarding DST. An elderly native man, upon hearing about DST, remarked "Only a white man would cut a foot off the bottom of a blanket, sew it to the top, and claim he had a longer blanket." But I digress.....  ]

All grain 42l batch
Anticipated efficiency: 75%

Grist:
97% 2 row 12.21 kg
3% Gambrinus honey malt 466g

26g Magnum pellets (13.1%) 90 minutes
28g Spalt pellets (3.3%) 20 minutes

White Labs 570 Belgian Golden Ale

~3.5kg frozen strawberries added to one carboy (21l) @ ~ day 5.

Estimated OG: 1.070
17.7 IBU

Mash @ 64.5C 60 minutes


----------



## horner34 (31/10/08)

Due to Katie's Kaffir and lime summer ale, I've got an urge to do the same

When I can find the time this weekend I'm going to brew this.

23l

45% JW Pils
45% JW Wheat Malt
5% Wey Carapils 
5% Torrified Wheat

Bitterd with EKG 20 IBU
Aroma with Hall Mitilfreu

? Lemon zest
? Dried Chilli

Wyeast 1056

If anyone can help me with the lemon and chilly that would be grouse.

I'll even give you a tip for the cup!

Thanx for ya Help.

Horner


----------



## Tony (31/10/08)

Oh man you should smell all that saaz boiling. 

Hit all my temps perfect, crystal clear wort to the kettle........... i love my HERMS

Tested pre boil wort............ on target for 80 to 85% efficiency to the fermenter!

I Will post a pic of the drained mash later on............ the husks are whole but empty. Looks like un cracked grain. Wetting the husks before milling helps heaps. And milling slow helps too.

cheers


----------



## yardy (31/10/08)

planning a small kolsch (thanks Andrew)

3000 Pilsner Malt
.500 Wey Wheat Malt

NB to 18 IBU

Wyeast 2575 Kolsch

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Tony (31/10/08)

Hey what do you know.

Im planning one next too.

Will be using 1007 though

and tetnanger.

YUM

cheers


----------



## ohitsbrad (1/11/08)

About to drain off this American IPA from the mash tun:

25L
OG 1.065
65 IBUs
7 SRM

87% Barrett Burston ale malt
6.5% Carared
5% Munich I
1.5% Caramunich I
7.36kg total.

Mashed at 65deg.

10g Columbus 60min
45g Sticklebract 10min
45g Nelson Sauvin 10min
90g Simcoe 5min
90g Amarillo 0min
80g Columbus dryhop

360g total.

2x S-05 yeast. Ferment at 18deg.

A fine day here in Perth for brewing!


----------



## Muggus (1/11/08)

ohitsbrad said:


> 10g Columbus 60min
> 45g Sticklebract 10min
> 45g Nelson Sauvin 10min
> 90g Simcoe 5min
> ...


WOAH! Thats alot of late hops you've got there Brad! 
That must smell awesome!


I put down my backup NSW Caseswap beer down today. A NZPA of sorts.
Basically just threw together some ingredients I had spare from previous beers.

Beached Whale Pale Ale

1.0kg Joe White Pilsner Malt
0.3kg Light Crystal Malt
0.15 Carapils
1.5kg Coopers Light Malt Extract
1.5kg Coopers Wheat Malt Extract

10g Super Pride (15.1%AA) 60min
10g Green Bullet (13.0AA) 15min
10g Pacific Jade (15.2%AA) 15min
20g Green Bullet (13.0AA) 5min
10g Pacific Jade (15.2%AA) 5min
20g Green Bullet (13.0AA) Dry (secondary)

Mash at 65 degrees
10L boil
24L batch
Ferment with 1L starter of US-05 at 20 degrees

Bit wierd with the large amount of crystal and the pilsner malt in there, but I wanted to get rid of them.


----------



## neonmeate (1/11/08)

Muggus said:


> WOAH! Thats alot of late hops you've got there Brad!
> That must smell awesome!



i'm bottling a westvleteren blond imitation tomorrow that i put 270g hops in... 210g Brewers gold, saaz and hersbrucker at flameout... heheheh

and on the 530 slurry going to throw a variant on mosher's three nipple tripel with lots of jaggery, GOP and coriander

Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 23.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 22.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 22.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 22.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.057 SG Expected OG: 1.073 SG
Expected FG: 1.014 SG Apparent Attenuation: 80.3 %
Expected ABV: 8.0 % Expected ABW: 6.3 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 21.6 IBU Expected Color: 7.0 SRM
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % Approx Color:	
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	When
Weyermann Pilsner 5.00 kg 79.1 % In Mash/Steeped
Weyermann Melanoidin 0.50 kg 7.9 % In Mash/Steeped
Jaggery 0.82 kg 13.0 % Start Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	Form	When
German Tettnang 4.5 50 g Pelletized Hops 60 Min From End
German Tettnang 4.5 20 g Pelletized Hops At turn off


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Coriander Seed 15 g In Boil
Seeds of Paradise 2 g In Boil


Yeast
White Labs WLP530-Abbey Ale


----------



## The Scientist (1/11/08)

In the pipe line but will probably be put down around Xmas:

Leffe Brune Clone - Belgian Dubble 

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 26.50 Wort Size (L): 26.50
Total Grain (kg): 6.51
Anticipated OG: 1.060 Plato: 14.66
Anticipated SRM: 21.2
Anticipated IBU: 22.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------
Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 31.18 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.051 SG 12.55 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
73.9 4.81 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
6.9 0.45 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
5.2 0.34 kg. Candi Sugar (dark) Generic 1.046 275
3.5 0.23 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0
3.5 0.23 kg. Aromatic Malt Belgium 1.036 25
3.5 0.23 kg. CaraMunich 60 France 1.034 60
3.5 0.23 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 120

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
43.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.50 22.9 60 min.

Yeast
-----
White Labs WLP530 Abbey Ale

Comments?

Anyone come close to the desired clone? 

Cheers,

TS


----------



## Doc (1/11/08)

A Summer Pale Ale today.
Smelt fantastic with the Sauvin flowers and D Saaz.

Doc

*Doc's Homesick Summer Pale Ale*

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

06-A American Pale Ales, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 9 Max Clr: 28 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 65.00 Wort Size (L): 65.00
Total Grain (kg): 14.00
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.61
Anticipated EBC: 12.1
Anticipated IBU: 31.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 10.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 76.47 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.043 SG 10.78 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
92.9 13.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
7.1 1.00 kg. TF Torrefied Wheat UK 1.035 3

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
34.00 g. NZ Sauvin Whole 11.90 18.5 60 min.
90.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 5.60 8.5 20 min.
90.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 5.60 4.2 5 min.



Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 14.00
Water Qts: 44.38 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 42.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 67 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 72 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 79 Time: 45


Total Mash Volume L: 51.34 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Barry (2/11/08)

Just finished breakfast after mashing in a brown ale of sorts and a bitter (never again to be called an ordinary bitter). MO, some crystal with Norhtdown and EKG, Wyeast West Yorkshire yeast. Will start sparging in 45 minutes. Life is good


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/11/08)

Plans for 2 x single batches of "MyBurger BitBurger" from "Brewing Classic Styles".
1st batch as per my normal method of brewing and the second batch to test John Palmers residual Alkalinity theories with water additions (3g MgSO4, 2ml Lactic Acid) as per his residual alkalinity worksheet based on my local water.
I hope it's drinkable :lol:

Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.41 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 5.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner Malt, (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
50.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (60 min) Hops 31.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma N.Z [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
14.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma N.Z [8.50 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
0.30 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 ml Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) [SYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.50 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash in Add 18.00 L of water at 70.9 C 64.0 C 
5 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 20 min 78.0 C


----------



## yardy (3/11/08)

just mashing out on the _Wee Kolsch_, 

3000 Pils
.500 Wheat
NB to 18 IBU
2575 Wyeast Kolsch @ 18*C


Cheers
Yard


----------



## Katherine (5/11/08)

> A good localish possibility for the Kaffir Leaves is Tony Ales
> I'm looking forward to hearing about the outcome of this drop.



I found the kaffir lime leaves at Peaches on Hampton Road.....

Doug
Ill keep a bottle a side for you...


----------



## paulwin (5/11/08)

Katie said:


> I found the kaffir lime leaves at Peaches on Hampton Road.....
> 
> Doug
> Ill keep a bottle a side for you...


hi katie i have a kaffir lime tree in my garden so when you need some 
cheers


----------



## Katherine (5/11/08)

> hi katie i have a kaffir lime tree in my garden so when you need some
> cheers



fantastic, thanks Paul! I love the stuff for cooking they freeze well to. Is the tree in the front yard? Or do I have to pop in for a beer to get a hand ful of leaves, cos that would be horrible! LOL!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/11/08)

Tonight! 

Hopefully my NSW Xmas Case Swap Beer

05-Nov-2008 Smug Bastard

Batch Size (L): 26.00 Wort Size (L): 26.00
Total Grain (Kg):  8.54
Anticipated OG: 1.072 Plato: 17.54
Anticipated SRM: 16.5
Anticipated IBU: 71.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Mash Temp: 67

Actual OG: 1.072 Plato: 17.48
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.5 0.04 kg. Roasted Barley Belgium 1.000 575
90.2 7.70 kg. Bairds - Maris Otter Pale Mal England 1.066 3
9.4 0.80 kg. JW Crystal Australia 1.006 72

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.40 49.4 60 min.
30.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.40 21.6 30 min.
15.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.40 0.0 0 min.

Yeast
-----
1272 - American Ale II

Cheers


----------



## bindi (6/11/08)

Mashing this: Obama Pale Ale [don't say it, OK]
Was going to be a pale Belgian but my order from Ross arrived as I was mashing in, so I changed the hops and put the yeast back in the bank.

5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 90.91 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 9.09 % 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.5 IBU 
45.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (20 min) Hops 22.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 

Yeast: Wyeast 1275


----------



## Jye (6/11/08)

Something about your recipe doesnt look right bindi.... no sugar


----------



## DiscoStu (6/11/08)

Did my 3rd All grain today, a Northern English Brown

23Ltr batch

3.6kg Maris Otter
0.5kg JW Amber Malt
0.2kg JW Chocolate Malt
0.5kg Brown Sugar

22gr Target Hops (60min)
15gr EKG (30min)
Safale S04

35 EBC, 27 IBU 

Should be around 4.75% ABV, will test SG tomorrow when its cooled before I pitch the yeast. Ran out of gas heating the 2nd batch of sparge water and required a quick run to Mitre10 for a refill but all worked in the end.

Note to self: buy a second LPG cylinder !!!



Cheers

Stu


----------



## Dave86 (6/11/08)

DiscoStu said:


> Should be around 4.75% ABV, will test SG tomorrow when its cooled before I pitch the yeast. Ran out of gas heating the 2nd batch of sparge water and required a quick run to Mitre10 for a refill but all worked in the end.
> 
> Note to self: buy a second LPG cylinder !!!



I remember the terror that seized me the first time I ran out of gas mid-boil, it's something you'll only do once :lol:


----------



## bindi (7/11/08)

bindi said:


> Mashing this: Obama Pale Ale [don't say it, OK]
> Was going to be a pale Belgian but my order from Ross arrived as I was mashing in, so I changed the hops and put the yeast back in the bank.
> 
> 5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 90.91 %
> ...




Done it again, way out of style, the 1275 starter has not fired up [yet] and wanted to pitch today, now the Wyeast 3787 was powering along for the next brew and smelling great so you guessed it,
in it went in the above wort.  Can't help myself.


----------



## Muggus (8/11/08)

Just put my partial mash for a coffee stout. The smell of it! WOAH....my house smells like a coffee shop!

Double Shot Coffee Stout

2.0kg Joe White Ale malt
0.25kg Medium Crystal malt
0.25kg Chocolate malt
0.15kg Roasted Barley(1500ebc)
0.1kg Rolled oats
0.1kg Vitoria Espresso Coffee bean
Mashed at 67 degrees

1.5kg Coopers Light Malt extract
1.5kg Coopers Amber Malt extract

Hops
60min: 15g Super Pride (15.1%AA)

Gonna pitch a 1L starter of S-04 once its all said and done.

Also plan to chuck another 100g of coffee bean in the 2ndary for a week.


----------



## Fents (9/11/08)

monday rdo special! (preparing today, sunday)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Millenium Pale Ale
Brewer: Fenton
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Australian Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 70.00 L 
Boil Size: 81.02 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 10.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
14.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9Grain 90.3 % 
1.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 9.7 % 
40.00 gm Millenium [14.40%] (60 min) Hops 20.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Millenium [14.40%] (10 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Millenium [14.40%] (0 min) Hops - 
2.00 tbsp Moss Tab (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
3.00 tbsp Gypsum (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
3 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-05Yeast-Ale


----------



## yardy (9/11/08)

got to get a simple one down for the FIL who's lobbing up in the next couple of weeks

3.700 TFFMMO
0.500 Wheat
0.100 Caraaroma
0.100 Melanoiden
0.100 Crystal

All Northern Brewer to about 23 IBU
Nottingham Ale @ 19*C

summer ale with a twist i suppose :icon_cheers: 

cheers


----------



## hockadays (9/11/08)

Just brewed my first bitter.

4kg of MO
.25kg caramunich 1 
.1kg dark crystal

1.044

challenger to 36IBU
25g EKG at 20mins
35g EKG at flameout

24L total 8.5 SRM

1L starter of WY1275 Thames Valley

bubbling away at 20degc

Cant wait to taste it. Anyone know the turnaround time for this yeast ?


----------



## Tony (9/11/08)

Muggus said:


> Just put my partial mash for a coffee stout. The smell of it! WOAH....my house smells like a coffee shop!
> 
> Double Shot Coffee Stout
> 
> ...



Hi mate

Did you crack the coffee beans and when did you add them? mash or boil?

Ive been thinking of running some through the mill with the grain and mashing it.

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/11/08)

Tony I reckon you'd be better off putting a few shots through your Espresso machine (if you have one). You could add it anywhere during the fermentation process then because the 90 degree water should sanitize the coffee to some degree.

One of those "to do" projects I've been wanting to add to a stout for some time. :icon_drool2: 

Warren -


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (9/11/08)

Just brewed this one yesterday for the xmas case swap. Hope it pulls nicely through the beer engine that I will be taking on the day.

Recipe: Inspectors Pocket ESB SABSOSA #2
Brewer: Back Yard Brewer
Asst Brewer: Jimmy the Rabbit
Style: Extra Special Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (40.0) Used 1098 for this one. Second time around. 2 Styrian plugs for dry hopping 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 50.74 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 25.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.34 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 88.39 % 
0.31 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 3.24 % 
0.30 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (150.0 EBC) Grain 3.18 % 
0.30 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (275.0 EBC) Grain 3.18 % 
0.19 kg Special Roast (TF Brown Malt) (120.0 EBC) Grain 2.01 % 
56.00 gm Target [9.10 %] (60 min) Hops 30.7 IBU 
77.30 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.40 %] (20 min) Hops 12.4 IBU 
66.76 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.40 %] (1 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings (20 Plugs) [4.60 %] (0 mHops - 
1 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion 152
Total Grain Weight: 9.43 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion 152
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Sacrification Add 28.68 L of water at 72.5 C 66.7 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 15 min 77.0 C 



Back Yard Brewer


----------



## Muggus (9/11/08)

Tony said:


> Hi mate
> 
> Did you crack the coffee beans and when did you add them? mash or boil?
> 
> ...


Didn't crack them, just chucked them in whole in the mash. 
By the time i'd finished the sparge the beans had practically no flavour at all.


----------



## reviled (10/11/08)

Did a double brew weekend, wasnt supposed to, but when I pitched yeast on sunday I thought "stuff it, im doing another one" :lol: 

The first was a Pilsner

5kg Pilsner
210g Cara-Pils
60 : 50g Riwaka
15 : 25g Riwaka
FO : 25g Riwaka
Fermenting with Wyeast 2000 (hopefully)

The second was a case of, "What can I make with what I have?" So after looking at what was available, I thought a type of Altbier would be cool, allthough im fermenting with an english yeast but who cares  

2.5kg Munich
1kg Vienna
200g Wheat
200g Cara-Wheat
100g Dark Crystal
60g Carafa I
60 : 20g Northern Brewer, 10g Hallertau 
15 : 15g Hallertau 
FO : 15g Hallertau
Fermenting with Wyeast 1469


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (10/11/08)

This will be brewed tomorrow sometime.

The beer is based on the recipe for W Youngers Ale number 3 from the Durden Park book.
Will be matured for 6 months before trying.

4.46kgs BB Ale malt
3.33kgs BB Galaxy
175g EKG (5.1%AA) 90 minutes
50g EKG (5.1%AA) Flameout
Wyeast London Ale 1028

Batch size 21 litres
OG 1076
IBU 122
EBC 12

C&B
TDA


----------



## Duff (10/11/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> This will be brewed tomorrow sometime.
> 
> The beer is based on the recipe for W Youngers Ale number 3 from the Durden Park book.
> Will be matured for 6 months before trying.
> ...




Damn man, that looks unreal :super:


----------



## KoNG (10/11/08)

Brewed for the first time in 3 months yesterday... my maiden Perth brew.
i decided on a bitch prototype of LC's Pale, Bright and Rogers (for obvious reasons). Heading home to pitch it tonight, IF its cooled down yet. 

No recipe here at work. but heres a list of stuff.

Ale (80)
Wheat (12)
Amber (4)
Dark xtal (2)
Pale xtal (2)

simcoe (60)
cascade (20)
cascade (0)
Pac Hal (dry Hop)

See Ya
KoNG

ps. wow, my first post in months too.
pps. if any of you perth lads are reading this, i wouldn't mind a PM chat about water analysis and treatment over here.! (i know i need to Brita anything i drink..!)


----------



## randyrob (10/11/08)

Hey Kong,

recipe looks tops!

i know nothing about water chemistry tho a few of the perth guys around here know their stuff.

u should cruise up to a wcb meeting if your free sometime!

Rob.


----------



## KoNG (10/11/08)

Hey Rob,
i'm sure someone will have some local knowledge for me.
yesterdays brew just went straight tap H2o.. 

Cheers
KoNG

ps funnily enough i' just moved to EVP...!


----------



## Stuster (10/11/08)

Welcome back, kONg. Nice mix with the C hops, that Pac Hal. I'm sure you'll have something better than those LC beers on your hands.


----------



## KoNG (10/11/08)

It has been a while Stu.
agreed the Pac Hal finishes most beers off well.. i love letting some float in the keg for a day or 3.
time to head home and feed my wort some dried stuff


----------



## Kleiny (11/11/08)

Kids at creche and a day off

so ive got this on the go

Armed with some feedback from Vicbrew the APA has a few tweaks from last time (it got 5th at Vicbrew) just upped th hops a bit 


4.5kg Ale
400g Caramalt
400g Wheat

25g Amarillo (60min)
25g Centennial (30min)
20g Centenial (10mins)
20g Cascade Dry Hop

US - 56 Safale


Hope the changes make some noticeable difference and maybe a podium next comp :icon_cheers:


----------



## Quintrex (11/11/08)

Muggus said:


> Just put my partial mash for a coffee stout. The smell of it! WOAH....my house smells like a coffee shop!
> 
> Double Shot Coffee Stout
> 
> ...



My advice is to make the coffee and add the coffee to secondary. Adding beans can give a vegetabley smell.

Randy mosher recommends cold extraction of the coffee to avoid the bitterness hot extraction can give, but I just made up espresso shots and added them.

Cheers
Q


----------



## Timmsy (11/11/08)

1st time posted in this thread


I have a weeks leave as of Thursday and mite put this down. Not sure how it will go so open to ideas but either way i can see it been that bad


Recipe: Steamo
Brewer: timmsy
Asst Brewer: 
Style: California Common Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 18.93 L 
Boil Size: 15.44 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 21.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.60 kg Lager Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 80.00 % 
0.30 kg Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) Grain 6.67 % 
0.30 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 6.67 % 
0.20 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 4.44 % 
0.10 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 2.22 % 
35.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.70 %] (60 min) Hops 23.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.70 %] (15 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.70 %] (5 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 

Wyeast Californian 2112


----------



## Tony (11/11/08)

God i love being alive

On hols for a few days..... went to the local irish pub and had the most wonderful meal for $9 and 2 pints of Guiness. Oh i could have died happy at that point. Got home and the wife informs me she has been called into work from 7 till midnight..

Brew time!

Quickly cracked some malt and chiucked it in the mash tun at 66 deg for this.

Bulls Head Sleepless Night Porter

I had a heap of fantastic fresh coffee Beans just sitting there. So chucked in 100g of Dutch Chocolate Truffle and 50g of French Vanilla beans with the specialty malts in the mill.

Oh god the smell from the mash.......... it smells like a coffee shop in my garage.. Amazing.

Being Chocolate and Vanilla flavoured coffee i went with a porter. Chocolate and vanilla being the nost common themes for this variery

Recipe:

Sleepless Night Porter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.40
Anticipated OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.75
Anticipated EBC: 55.6
Anticipated IBU: 40.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
85.9 5.50 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
7.8 0.50 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 145
4.7 0.30 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 900
1.6 0.10 kg. Weyermann Choc Wheat Germany 1.035 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
44.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 9.55 37.3 45 min.
10.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.20 2.0 15 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.20 1.6 5 min.


Yeast
-----

1272 American ale 2


----------



## Guest Lurker (11/11/08)

KoNG said:


> simcoe (60)
> cascade (20)
> cascade (0)
> Pac Hal (dry Hop)
> ...



Hey Kong

As you have noticed there is plenty of chlorine in the water. I found in the past this can lead to chlorophenols in the beer, and that the problem was most evident in beers using cascade. The water varies from suburb to suburb and you may find the beer is fine. But as a rule:
Perth water has a fair amount of salts in it and you generally dont need to be adding them.
Perth water has alkalinity, if doing a lighter beer its a good idea to drop the pH of the tap water with some acid.
Perth water has a lot of chlorine and maybe some chloramines in it, adding campden tablets is the simplest way to be sure of fixing it.


----------



## Tony (11/11/08)

sounds like a good reason to NOT live in perth!


----------



## Thirsty Boy (11/11/08)

Just cubed up a what will hopefully be a nice Munich Helles - first brew through the new RIMS unit.

Worked well but a few little niggles to sort out.

If only my damn yeast pack would swell... 24hrs days and no action. grrr


----------



## Tony (11/11/08)

Added 50g od French Vanilla coffee beans and about 10g of EKG at flame out for the hell of it

God it smells great!

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (11/11/08)

Tony said:


> Added 50g od French Vanilla coffee beans and about 10g of EKG at flame out for the hell of it
> 
> God it smells great!
> 
> cheers


Testify Bro Tony.
It is written that if you wave a red flag at a bull, he can't help but have a dig, due to the spelling error, and so you have doubled my smile, and allowed me to use many commas, including an Oxford one.
It is good to be alive. Can you save me a jar of that aroma. That would make a tasty splash-on Cologne.

Lez out


----------



## hayden (11/11/08)

well i decieded to try a step further away from the kits, i bought a coopers australian pale ale kit but used a malt kit rather than sugar so ill see how that turns out for me.


----------



## Tony (12/11/08)

Will save you a bottle Les, if i dont have to tip it out  

Brewing another today, an IPA this time.

Bulls EyePA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.80
Anticipated OG: 1.060 Plato: 14.67
Anticipated EBC: 18.3
Anticipated IBU: 50.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
94.1 6.40 kg. TF Perle Pale Ale Malt UK  1.037 6
5.9 0.40 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 145

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
46.00 g. Pilgrin Pellet 10.40 41.3 45 min.
20.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.30 4.9 20 min.
20.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.30 2.9 10 min.
30.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.30 1.0 2 min.




Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


----------



## Fatgodzilla (12/11/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Testify Bro Tony.
> It is written that if you wave a red flag at a bull, he can't help but have a dig, due to the spelling error, and so you have doubled my smile, and allowed me to use many commas, including an Oxford one.
> It is good to be alive. Can you save me a jar of that aroma. That would make a tasty splash-on Cologne.
> 
> Lez out




Sounds like that fall you had in Melbourne has caused long term brain damage young Les. :icon_offtopic: 

Alternatively, I picture Les, with his splashed on beer cologne, having his body licked by nubile beer wenches ............ 

thought too sickening even for me to continue.


On brewing matters, my new brew is a simple APA with lots of chinook and liberty, just to see if the use of sodium met in the water means it was the water and nor just me 



> As you have noticed there is plenty of chlorine in the water. I found in the past this can lead to chlorophenols in the beer, and that the problem was most evident in beers using cascade.



Same problem here at Tuross - thrown out five brews before working out it was the water.


----------



## Tony (12/11/08)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Sounds like that fall you had in Melbourne has caused long term brain damage young Les. :icon_offtopic:



I think the damage was done long before then FGZ :icon_cheers:


----------



## Duff (12/11/08)

Tony said:


> Hops
> 
> Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Tony,

Have I missed something in all the threads on AHB about 'Pilgrin' hops?

Or is it along the lines of the Rice Gulls?


----------



## Tony (12/11/08)

Most definatly a close relation to a rice gull mate

Thanks for picking that up, will corect it in promash.

cheers

Edit: You dont have a brother named "Les" by any chance do you?


----------



## bindi (13/11/08)

Made this for my neighbour today as he was going to buy a fresh wort kit from LHBS but asked "will it be as red and malty as the one you made not long ago?" No, Ok I will make you one and split the cost and bottle it for Xmas. Never tried Caraaroma before though, on Ross's advice in it goes, smells great

Matt's Red Rover.
23L

4.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) 
0.25 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) 
0.20 kg Carared (Weyermann)
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.6 IBU 
22.00 gm Galaxy [13.50 %] (20 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy [13.50 %] (10 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 

1 Pkgs SafAle US-56 (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale


----------



## bconnery (13/11/08)

bindi said:


> Never tried Caraaroma before though, on Ross's advice in it goes, smells great



You make belgians galore but have never tried caraaroma!? Definitely add some to your next belgian dark style beer bindi! 
Great grain for me this one. One I always like to have around.


----------



## randyrob (13/11/08)

bindi said:


> 1 Pkgs SafAle US-56 (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale




i/m shocked, what no 3787?


----------



## winkle (13/11/08)

Blueberry Wit is go (finally).


----------



## NickB (13/11/08)

You brewing today Perry? Slacker!


----------



## winkle (13/11/08)

NickB said:


> You brewing today Perry? Slacker!



Pitched the yeast


----------



## bindi (13/11/08)

randyrob said:


> i/m shocked, what no 3787?




Yeah, don't want to scare them too much with esters and other odd tastes hey?


----------



## Jye (15/11/08)

Today was the maiden brew for my Dads new brewery that I built for him. Just a simple 2 vessel system (forgot the pics  ) and all went smoothly, ended up hitting 74% eff. Stole the below recipe from TD :beer: 

JS Amber Ale Clone 
American Amber Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 15/11/2008 
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 30.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Dads Brewery 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.65 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 79.3 % 
0.45 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 9.8 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Malt Dark (Bairds) (240.0 EBC) Grain 4.3 % 
0.15 kg Amber Malt (Bairds) (100.0 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Malt Pale (Bairds) (100.0 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
30.00 gm Williamette [4.60%] (60 min) Hops 18.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.60%] (20 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.30%] (5 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs Safale American US-06 Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 28.1 IBU Calories: -4 cal/l 
Est Color: 24.8 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 4.60 kg 
Sparge Water: 23.11 L Grain Temperature: 25.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 25.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 11.50 L of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C 90 min


----------



## winkle (15/11/08)

Virtually everything on tap seems to be over 6%, so I better brew a simple weizen tomorrow.

2.5kg BB wheat malt
2.5kg BB Pale Pils malt

16gm NZ Hallertau 60 min
1 plug Tettnanger 15 min
1 frozen banana 15 min

WB-06

Might be ready in time for the swap Batz


----------



## NickB (15/11/08)

Looks tasty Perry. Might have to pinch that recipe and put down a nice quick brew. Will use Danstar Munich though. What temp you fermenting at mate?

Cheers


----------



## white.grant (15/11/08)

winkle said:


> Virtually everything on tap seems to be over 6%, so I better brew a simple weizen tomorrow.
> 
> 2.5kg BB wheat malt
> 2.5kg BB Pale Pils malt
> ...



What's with the frozen banana, or is that a qld case swap thing that us southerners don't understand  ?


----------



## NickB (15/11/08)

Belive the banana gives - and brace yourself for this... - a Banana flavour that is lacking in that particular yeast. Think Ross might have started the trend a while back when he still had time to Brew 

Cheers


----------



## glennheinzel (15/11/08)

Leffe Blonde clone.

Size: 21.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Original Gravity: 1.065
Terminal Gravity: 1.012
Color: 5.68
Alcohol: 6.87%
Bitterness: 25.0

Ingredients:
5 kg Pilsner Malt
0.230 kg Wheat Malt Pale
0.230 kg Melanoidin Malt
0.7 kg Sugar
35.0 g Hallertau Tradition (6.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min

0.5 tsp Whirlfloc Tablets (Irish moss) - added during boil, boiled 15.0 min
1.0 tsp Yeast Nutrient (AKA Fermax) - added during boil, boiled 10.0 min
1.0 ea White Labs WLP550 Belgian Ale


----------



## Punter (16/11/08)

Low Alc. Ale for the old man for Christmas.

Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 46.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.030 SG
Estimated Color: 8.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.23 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 83.27 % 
0.48 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (17.7 EBC) Grain 9.45 % 
0.37 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 7.28 % 

16.60 gm Pride of Ringwood [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 15.2 IBU 
15.20 gm Cluster [7.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 

2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale (DCLYeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Total Grain Weight: 5.08 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
80 min Mash In Add 13.25 L of water at 77.0 C 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 5.30 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C 
Sparge Add 29.42lt of water at 75.6 c

Hit all targets, should be a nice quaffer.


----------



## Duff (16/11/08)

Soon as the strike water gets to temp, will be doughing in this one for my Dad and Bro for Christmas.

Cheers.


08-33 Australian Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.25
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.42
Anticipated SRM: 5.7
Anticipated IBU: 30.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
72.7 6.00 kg. Bairds Marris Otter England 1.038 3
18.2 1.50 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
6.1 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
3.0 0.25 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 8.80 28.4 45 min.
10.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 8.80 2.0 10 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1968 London Extra Special Bitter


----------



## eric8 (16/11/08)

Doing this when my lil helpers get home. :icon_cheers: 

Recipe: Warramacade
Brewer: dNb Brewer
Asst Brewer: Jaslyn & Liliana
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.077 SG
Estimated Color: 12.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 62.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 91.55 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.23 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (17.7 EBC) Grain 4.23 % 
30.00 gm Warrior [15.10 %] (60 min) Hops 41.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (30 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [8.30 %] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 7.10 kg

Yeast: US-05, yeastcake


----------



## AndySmith (16/11/08)

Just boiling this one for the QLD Swap

Recipe: #21 Swap Hefe
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.10 L
Estimated OG: 12.057 Plato
Estimated Color: 10.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 12.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.20 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 4.1 % 
2.60 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 53.5 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 41.2 % 
0.05 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
0.01 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 0.2 % 
35.00 gm Tettnang [4.10%] (25 min) Hops 12.8 IBU 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


I might change my mind and add a flameout addition of Tettnang or Hallertau


----------



## white.grant (16/11/08)

Just doughed in on a mild

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Bitter
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Mild
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.04 L
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 18.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 20.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.70 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 94.87 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 5.13 % 
28.30 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (60 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
14.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (30 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
14.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (1 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
1.16 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 3.90 kg
----------------------------


----------



## Muggus (16/11/08)

Turkey Head Brewing said:


> 0.01 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 0.2 %


10g of Chocolate Wheat!? Will that do anything at all? :huh:


----------



## AndySmith (16/11/08)

Probably not. 

But it seemed like a good idea last night when I cracked it, after a few beers :chug:


----------



## barls (16/11/08)

just finished this one
party blonde
Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Export Pilsner Malt 2.900 kg 85.0 % 1.9 In Mash/Steeped
German Vienna Malt 0.313 kg 9.2 % 0.5 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Crystal 140 0.050 kg 1.5 % 1.5 In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - White Sugar/Sucrose 0.150 kg 4.4 % 0.0 End Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
NZ Sticklebract 13.5 % 10 g 20.5 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
sumer saaz 4.7 % 15 g 6.5 Loose Pellet Hops 20 Min From End
sumer saaz 4.7 % 25 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops At turn off


----------



## Fourstar (17/11/08)

about to start the sacch rest on this one. CAP.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: CAP
Brewer: Braden
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Classic American Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 3.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 31.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 Grain 76.9 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 7.7 % 
0.50 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (2.0 SRM) Grain 7.7 % 
0.50 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 7.7 % 

20.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.20%] (60 min) (First WorHops 14.7 IBU 
50.00 gm Saaz [2.40%] (40 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [2.40%] (20 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [2.40%] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 

1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 8.50 L of water at 58.1 C 50.0 C 20 min 
Saccrification Add 8.00 L of water at 85.6 C 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 13.00 L of water at 94.5 C 77.0 C 10 min 


Cheers!


----------



## raven19 (17/11/08)

How does the Rasberry Wheat taste Fourstar?


----------



## Fourstar (17/11/08)

Sublime!

Did you see the latest post in 'whats in the glass'?

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=375944

Since then, the clarity is even better. its crystal clear at around 10 deg once the chill haze dissipates.

If i was doing it again i would up the raspberry ratio to around 100g/L or 2 kilos for a standard 19-20L keg batch.

The Raspberry aroma and flavour is great it is all 'balanced' rather tahn at the forefront which is usually expected.

Overall an awesome quaffer for a hot day.


----------



## raven19 (17/11/08)

Fourstar - Thanks for the linky and update. I must've missed it! This work thing gets in the way...

I shall be giving your Rasberry version a go once the AG is setup - just the kettle to go... SS has been ordered, just awaiting fabrication. Cant wait....

Will PM closer to brew day so I can discuss the recipe with you.

Beers!


----------



## KHB (17/11/08)

Busy day today Mashed in the 1st one at 5am and finished chilling the second one at 1130am


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Bushmans Pale Ale
Brewer: Ben Sparks
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.50 L 
Boil Size: 32.28 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 9.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 100.00 % 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.30 %] (60 min) Hops 14.8 IBU 
12.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.30 %] (45 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.30 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 14.34 L of water at 81.4 C 66.0 C 



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Bitter Convict
Brewer: Ben Sparks
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Special or Best Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.50 L 
Boil Size: 32.28 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 20.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 84.83 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 9.98 % 
0.25 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 4.99 % 
0.01 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 0.20 % 
15.00 gm Fuggles [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Fuggles [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Fuggles [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 5.01 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 13.06 L of water at 79.8 C 66.0 C 

Cheers KHB


----------



## Effect (17/11/08)

Brewed my first beer and my first AG beer to boot. Doc's Bavarian Hefeweizen Link

Got it in my fermentation fridge. Pitched some WB-06 at about 9am this morning @ 12 degrees. Nothing happenening sofar...after pitching set the temp to 18. I wonder when the yeast will start doing its stuff.....

Was a no chill as well


----------



## Damian44 (17/11/08)

For my second AG i did a light Redback clone. 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.60 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.0 SRM) Grain 50.00 % 
2.60 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 50.00 % 
19.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.30 %] (45 min) Hops 14.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle 06 Ale Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.040 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.82 % 
Bitterness: 19.0 IBU
Est Color: 4.5 SRM 


I had a couple extra litres in the pot i had to boil off. I hope it wont add to much bitternes. I used a Hopsock. Nochill.


----------



## joecast (18/11/08)

currently enjoying an english bitter so having a go at an american version:

american bitter

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.50
Anticipated OG: 1.042 Plato: 10.43
Anticipated SRM: 6.6
Anticipated IBU: 31.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
28.6 1.00 kg. JWM Dark Munich Australia 1.039 13
28.6 1.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
28.6 1.00 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 8
14.3 0.50 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.00 20.5 45 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.00 4.6 10 min.
20.00 g. Columbus Pellet 12.00 6.9 10 min.
20.00 g. Columbus Pellet 12.00 0.0 Dry Hop
10.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.00 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico

was planning on using some light crystal, but all the lhbs had was dark. went with dark munich instead so if anyone has any opinion or experience with that i would appreciate it. cheers.
joe


----------



## TasChris (18/11/08)

My latest batch was a version from Daniels book Desining Great beers. Thought it looked OK.
Come out as a very pleasant lawn mowing beer

Mr Squinty Summer Ale

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 26.00 Wort Size (L): 26.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.71
Anticipated OG: 1.041 Plato: 10.31
Anticipated EBC: 7.7
Anticipated IBU: 40.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 7.00 L Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 33.00 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.033 SG 8.18 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
53.1 2.50 kg. Bairds Maris Otter Great Britain 1.038 6
31.8 1.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
8.5 0.40 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
6.6 0.31 kg. Demerara Sugar Generic 1.041 1

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 7.90 27.2 60 min.
14.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 7.90 9.8 30 min.
14.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 7.90 2.5 5 min.
14.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 2.20 0.7 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1098 British Ale



Cheers
Chris


----------



## mikem108 (21/11/08)

A special Bitter this saturday, keeping it simple which is the script these days

4 kg Maris Otter
0.3 Kg Bairds Crstal 75L

25 gms Target at 60 min
2 plugs of EKG at 15min

66C Mash
Ferment with Burton Ale Yeast @20C


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/11/08)

mikem108 said:


> A special Bitter this saturday, keeping it simple which is the script these days
> 
> 4 kg Maris Otter
> 0.3 Kg Bairds Crstal 75L
> ...



That is uncannily similar to what I brewed last night Mike! (apart from the fact I added some wheat malt):beerbang: 

4kg Maris Otter
300g Bairds Medium Xtal (150EBC)
200g Bairds Torrified Wheat
20g Target (60min)
30g EKG (15min)
20g EKG (5min)
West Yorkshire Yeast (Wy#1469)

OG 1041
IBU 30

68C mash.

Hope they both turn out well.

C&B
TDA


----------



## devo (21/11/08)

Depending on whether my starter of wyeast 2001 reaches a vigorous enough level I'm hoping to do a Bohemian pilsner on the weekend.


----------



## mikem108 (21/11/08)

Snap... Nice idea with the wheat might add that in and the late hop addition, thanks for the inspiration


----------



## drsmurto (21/11/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> That is uncannily similar to what I brewed last night Mike! (apart from the fact I added some wheat malt):beerbang:
> 
> 4kg Maris Otter
> 300g Bairds Medium Xtal (150EBC)
> ...



TDA

What does the torrified wheat add as opposed to a wheat malt addition?

Love the choice of yeast :super: 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/11/08)

DrSmurto said:


> TDA
> 
> What does the torrified wheat add as opposed to a wheat malt addition?
> 
> ...


Gidday Dr S,

First off I have never used ordinary wheat in and English beer, always torrified.
Compared to a brew with a grist of just base malt and xtal I find it adds a subtle 
biscuity flavour and gives a lighter, fluffier and longer lasting head.
My best bitters have always been the ones with the torrified wheat additions (to my taste anyway)

Yeast wise, well I know you like it but how much :lol: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/11/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Yeast wise, well I know you like it but how much :lol:



Nudge-Nudge, Wink-Wink. :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## Lachlan (21/11/08)

I have a double brew day planned for Sunday.

First up: Tony's LCBA clone

Second: Doc's Bavarian weizen

I hope the weather is good as covered area is at a premium.


----------



## Goofinder (21/11/08)

Stuck at home alone this evening, so I figured I'd do a brew. Trying to use up some hops that I've had around for a while. Would have gone with US-05 except I forgot to pick some up when I got the grain. 

Red
American Amber Ale


Type: All Grain
Date: 24/08/2008

Batch Size: 24.00 L
Brewer: Dan
Boil Size: 28.84 L Asst Brewer:
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00
Taste Notes:


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 72.92 %
0.50 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 10.42 %
0.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 10.42 %
0.20 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 4.17 %
0.10 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.08 %
20.00 gm Cluster [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 14.0 IBU
10.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (20 min) Hops 7.9 IBU
20.00 gm Cluster [6.60 %] (20 min) Hops 8.5 IBU
30.00 gm Chinook [12.40 %] (0 min) Hops -
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.008 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.51 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.82 %
Bitterness: 30.4 IBU Calories: 415 cal/l
Est Color: 25.4 EBC Color:
Color


----------



## Tony (22/11/08)

Wife is working tonight......... brew time again.

Was planning on brewing 50 liters of Keolsch tomorrow for my keg and still will

Premiun Pils Koelsch

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 12.02
Anticipated EBC: 8.6
Anticipated IBU: 28.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.0 8.00 kg. Weyermann Premium Pilsner Germany 1.038 3
7.0 0.70 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
6.0 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
6.0 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.037 3
1.0 0.10 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
130.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.10 26.8 45 min.
30.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.10 1.3 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1007 German Ale




But while i was cracking the grain i thought......... mmmm might no chill a cube of something i can chuck strait in with the fresh 1007.

so Doing an all Spalt Alt

went to the big end of the specs and stuck with all german malts. Looking forward to this one.

Bull Dust Alt

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.05
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.45
Anticipated EBC: 28.2
Anticipated IBU: 50.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
49.6 3.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany  1.038 26
41.3 2.50 kg. Weyermann Bohemien Pils GErmany 1.038 4
3.3 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 70
3.3 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125
2.5 0.15 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
170.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.30 50.2 45 min.
14.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.30 0.0 0 min.



Yeast
-----

WYeast 1007 German Ale


Mashing in on the Alt in 1 hour and counting!

cheers


----------



## Dave86 (22/11/08)

Goofinder, what temp are you mashing at? Over 16% crystal malts seems like a lot. Won't it make the beer a bit too sweet?


----------



## Tim F (23/11/08)

We made this last night - the idea was a pretty easy drinking ale with a bit of fruit and just a touch of choc malt to add interest. Hopefully it works! All went very smoothly, I used my own home made mill and got better efficiency than expected so it must have been a decent crush. Mashed at 65 and I'm going to ferment it at 22.

[codebox]Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00

Total Grain (kg): 7.90

Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.31

Anticipated SRM: 14.1

Anticipated IBU: 31.7

Brewhouse Efficiency: 82 %

Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes





Grain/Extract/Sugar



% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

94.9 7.50 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2

2.5 0.20 kg. Chocolate Malt Belgium 1.030 500

2.5 0.20 kg. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40



Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.





Hops



Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

17.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 21.0 60 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 3.5 20 min.
10.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 4.2 20 min.
15.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 3.1 2 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP023 Burton Ale[/codebox]


----------



## Barry (23/11/08)

Have just mashed in a mild (trying to get more malt flavour in this one) and an 80/- (which I am happy with). Just finished my toast and finishing my tea. Will start the sparge at 7.45. A great day to brew.


----------



## warrenlw63 (23/11/08)

Was going to be a porter but the sudden Arctic blast down here changed my mind. This could be more befitting. <_< 

Three Shades of Oatmeal Stout

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.65
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.72
Anticipated EBC: 66.5
Anticipated IBU: 39.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
72.5 7.00 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
10.4 1.00 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 268
9.3 0.90 kg. Flaked Oats America 1.033 5
5.2 0.50 kg. Baird's Pale Chocolate UK 1.033 500
2.6 0.50 kg. TF Roasted Barley UK 1.033 1640

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Northdown Pellet 8.10 35.2 90 min.
30.00 g. Northdown Pellet 8.10 4.3 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast US-05 American Ale




Warren -


----------



## Paul H (23/11/08)

231 JZ APA v1.02

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

10-A American Ale, American Pale Ale

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.060
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 54
Min Clr: 5 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.50 Wort Size (L): 22.50
Total Grain (kg): 5.60
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.27
Anticipated SRM: 6.7
Anticipated IBU: 40.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 17.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.11 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.045 SG 11.10 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.3 5.00 kg. BB Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
4.5 0.25 kg. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40
1.8 0.10 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
4.5 0.25 kg. Munich Malt Australia 1.038 6

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
17.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 29.3 60 min.
15.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 6.8 20 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 4.9 20 min.
15.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 0.0 0 min.
15.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


& just kegged a Choc brown porter.


----------



## Tony (23/11/08)

warrenlw63 said:


> Was going to be a porter but the sudden Arctic blast down here changed my mind.



Freezing cold and gale force winds here in the hunter today too.

Too horid outside to do anything so glad im brewing the Keolsch today 

Its sparging as i type.

Toast and tea............ Ha........ i had poached eggs and tea :icon_cheers: 

Im with Barry....... its a great day to brew

cheers


----------



## James Squire (23/11/08)

Mashing this one as I type. To be split into two batches, one to ferment with recultured Coopers yeast and the other to throw onto a cake of Wyeast 1388 Belgian Strong Ale.

6.2 Kgs Pils
0.35 Kgs Wheat
0.1 Kgs Crystal 130
1Kgs Cane Sugar

Mash @ 65C. 

Pride of Ringwood @ 60min to 28IBU

20L with Coopers Yeast
20L with 1388 Belgian Strong

Bloody freezing at the minute, looking forward to firing up the burner...

Cheers.


----------



## Goofinder (23/11/08)

Dave86 said:


> Goofinder, what temp are you mashing at? Over 16% crystal malts seems like a lot. Won't it make the beer a bit too sweet?


Mashed this one at 65C, so hopefully it attenuates a fair bit. I was a bit concerned after reading another thread on here about 15% crystal or more but sounds like it is in style for an American Amber. Will see how it goes!


----------



## Tony (23/11/08)

nothing wrong with 16% crystal, as long as you mash a bit cooler, as you did, and have enough hops and bitterness to ballance the beer.

cheers


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (23/11/08)

I agree...you can have high % of Xtal, but you must balance it out.


In my red Ale at had 13% carared, balanced with a small amount of Roast barley to take the sweet edge of it..


----------



## bconnery (23/11/08)

Currently cooling this, trying out Pacific Jade in a single hop beer. Gone for a lot of late additions and will dry hop as well...

Recipe: Jaded Blonde
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 10.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2500.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 45.87 % 
1400.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 25.69 % 
1000.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 18.35 % 
500.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 9.17 % 
50.00 gm Carahell (Weyermann) (27.0 EBC) Grain 0.92 % 
30.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (45 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (15 min) Hops 12.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (5 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Pacific Jade [15.20 %] (1 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale


----------



## 3G (23/11/08)

Rukh said:


> I just finished brewing the following Saison-
> 
> 22 litres
> Original Gravity: 1.060 (1.048 - 1.065)
> ...



How did you find the 3726? about to use one for a saison. what temp did you ferment at what what flavours did the yeast impart?
Cheers


----------



## winkle (26/11/08)

I'm showing Half-fix how a batch of UXB is done, with a bit of luck it'll be more successful that the AG demo I did with NickB  . Note to self - no drinking until after mashing.


----------



## razz (27/11/08)

Just heating the water on a slight variation of Tony's LCBA

Tony's LCBA 
American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 27/11/2008 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 43.72 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 68.18 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (6.9 EBC) Grain 15.15 % 
0.60 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 9.09 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 7.58 % 
20.00 gm B Saaz (Motueka) [5.00 %] (45 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade 07 [6.80 %] (45 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
30.00 gm B Saaz (Motueka) [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade 07 [6.80 %] (20 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
40.00 gm B Saaz (Motueka) [5.00 %] (0 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops - 
40.00 gm Cascade 07 [6.80 %] (0 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops - 
0.95 gm koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US05 Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.62 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.56 % 
Bitterness: 26.7 IBU Calories: 429 cal/l 
Est Color: 8.1 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 6.60 kg 
Sparge Water: 25.96 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 24.37 L of water at 69.6 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mashout Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min 78.0 C


----------



## reviled (28/11/08)

Brewed an Anzac Pale Ale yesterday

4kg Golden Promise
200g Wheat
220g Cara-Pils
90g CaraHell

60: 5g Nelson Sauvin (11.4%), 5g Galaxy (15%)
20: 15g Nelson Sauvin, 15g Galaxy
10: 10g Nelson Sauvin, 15g Galaxy
FO: 20g Galaxy, 15g Nelson Sauvin

Going to pitch some US-05 on this today


----------



## schooey (28/11/08)

Did a double today;

Devil's Tail Pale Ale for Christmas drinking and a Frogjuice no chill for similar...


*Frogjuice Saison*

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.90
Anticipated OG: 1.072 Plato: 17.45
Anticipated SRM: 5.4
Anticipated IBU: 34.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
68.8 4.75 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 2
14.5 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
7.2 0.50 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 4
7.2 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
2.2 0.15 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 8.50 11.0 60 min.
40.00 g. Styrian Goldings Plug 4.60 22.0 60 min.
23.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 3.50 1.9 10 min.


Yeast WY3724
-----

Mashed 90 min @ 64C, mash out at 72C, sparge at 75C. No chi8lled, to ferment later at 20C.



*Devil's Tail Pale Ale*

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 13.36
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.64
Anticipated SRM: 8.8
Anticipated IBU: 34.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
61.2 8.17 kg. IMC Ale Malt Australia 1.038 2
21.3 2.85 kg. Vienna Malt  Germany 1.037 3
11.9 1.59 kg. CaraPilsner France 1.035 10
5.6 0.75 kg. CaraMunich 60 France 1.034 60

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Magnum Pellet 12.70 18.8 60 min.
20.00 g. Chinook Pellet 11.70 7.1 30 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.75 4.1 30 min. 
25.00 g. Chinook Pellet 11.70 3.1 3 min.
25.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.75 1.7 3 min.

Yeast
-----
WY1056


Mashed at 67C, mashout at 75C, Sparge at 78C. Ferment at 18C

Santa's gonna have the wobbly boot on this year ...


----------



## drsmurto (30/11/08)

English clone weekend for me

Left work a few hours early Friday so whipped up a batch of Deuchars IPA (wyeast 1187)

Saturday i churned out a batch of Ruddles County (wyeast 1275)

The 1275 has thrown a krausen like i have never seen before from an english ale yeast, its more impressive even than 1007.

23L in a 30+L fermenter and 24h after pitching its spewing out of the airlock all over the wall behind it. Its at 20C. The deuchars has a normal 2 inch krausen as it as the same temp.

For both of them i started with a prop pack, made a 3L starter, fermented out, chilled o/n, poured off the liquid and then saved 50mL of the slurry for 'ron and pitched the remaining. 

I wouldnt say i aerate excessively. Comes out of the chiller and drops into the fermenter from the lid height. 

Is 1275 normally this vigorous?


----------



## warra48 (1/12/08)

Put this one down on Saturday. 
The malt quantities are a bit funny, as I scaled one of my previous recipes down to 19 litres, but ended up with 19.5 litres into the fermenter.

33 Emily's APA
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 29/11/2008 
Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Robert 
Batch Size: 19.50 L Assistant Brewer: Elsie 
Boil Volume: 25.36 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency: 83.76 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3510.87 gm Pale Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 83.33 % 
413.04 gm Munich (15.0 EBC) Grain 9.80 % 
165.22 gm Wheat (4.0 EBC) Grain 3.92 % 
41.30 gm Amber (100.0 EBC) Grain 0.98 % 
41.30 gm Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC) Grain 0.98 % 
41.30 gm Crystal (220.0 EBC) Grain 0.98 % 
12.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 10.8 IBU 
12.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 10.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
17.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (15 min) Hops 7.2 IBU 
17.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
31.39 L Port Macquarie Water 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Mashed at 65.2C for 75 minutes (I was busy doing other things)

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.047 SG (1.045-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: ? SG 
Estimated Color: 18.9 EBC (7.9-21.7 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 35.3 IBU (20.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 13.3 AAU


----------



## ham2k (1/12/08)

Not exactly beer (not at all in fact) but something that might be of interest to some. Bottling this tonight for Xmas night this year.

*Plum Pudding Vodka
*
_Ingredients_
1 bottle (about 700ml) vodka 
250g dark brown sugar 
100g mixed peel 
250g sultanas
150g raisins 
Grated rind and juice of 1 orange 
1 tsp almond essence 
6 cloves 
2 cinnamon sticks 
2 vanilla beans, split, seeds scraped 
1/2 tsp nutmeg 
1 tsp mixed spice 

*Method*
To prepare the vodka, place all ingredients in a large bowl and cover well with plastic wrap (reserve the vodka bottle and cap). Set aside in a cool place for 1 week, stirring once a day. Strain the contents through a very fine sieve, pressing down well to extract all the liquid. Pour liquid back into the vodka bottle and screw the cap on tightly. Store in the refrigerator for up to 6 months.

http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/5530/choco...m+pudding+vodka


----------



## bconnery (1/12/08)

ham2k said:


> Not exactly beer (not at all in fact) but something that might be of interest to some. Bottling this tonight for Xmas night this year.
> 
> *Plum Pudding Vodka
> *
> ...


We've made this before in our household, or something similar. Very tasty. We kept ours on the ingredients for 3 weeks. 
Then you can mix the leftover vodka infused fruit into some slightly melted ice-cream and refreeze...


----------



## Cortez The Killer (1/12/08)

Brewing this when I get home from work...

Wheat As Far As The Eye Can See (American Wheat)

Batch Size (L): 21.00 Wort Size (L): 21.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.00
Anticipated OG: 1.045 Plato: 11.11
Anticipated SRM: 3.6
Anticipated IBU: 24.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Mash Temp: 66

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.0 2.40 kg. JW Malted Wheat Australia 1.038 2
15.0 0.60 kg. JW Vienna Australia 1.036 5
25.0 1.00 kg. JW Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
18.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 6.00 16.9 60 min.
13.00 g. Hallertauer Pellet 2.87 2.4 25 min.
8.00 g. Cascade  Pellet 4.77 2.4 25 min.
8.00 g. Cascade Pellet 4.77 1.2 10 min.
13.00 g. Hallertauer Pellet 2.87 1.2 10 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 4.77 0.0 Dry Hop
5.00 g. Hallertauer Pellet 2.87 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast
-----
1272 American Ale II


----------



## schooey (4/12/08)

Have a few extra drinkers coming for Christmas that I didn't know about...<_<

So I put this one down today for the VB drinking proles

Nasty Neville

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.30
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.46
Anticipated SRM: 6.2
Anticipated IBU: 26.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.5 10.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
4.4 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
4.4 0.50 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 34
2.7 0.30 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
65.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 6.70 26.5 60 min.


Yeast Saflager S-23 2 x 11g
-----

Single step infusion mash at 65C, mash out at 76C, sparged at 78C. Also chucked in 40g of POR flowers at flame out that I had left over from a fair while ago, but they smelt ok. Fermenting now at 14C. Gonna see where the SG is in a week, then hopefully lower the temp down to 4 or 5 or maybe lower depending. Whatever it is on Saturday the 20th, it's going into a 50L keg with a teaspoon or two of gelatin and will sit on the gas at 200kPa till the 23rd and they can drink it whether it's any good or not..... I doubt they'll know the difference anyway


----------



## Kleiny (5/12/08)

Got thie belian dubbel on today

hope its a good 8+% and plan on cellaring some 


3kg pils
2.5kg munich I
1kg Caramalt
500g caramalised suger

2xfuggles plugs 60min
2xfuggles plugs 30min

Wyeast Belgian Ardene's (thanks Haysie)


Single infusion 63C for 1hr
boil for 70min total


catchya
Kleiny


----------



## reviled (5/12/08)

Kleiny said:


> Got thie belian dubbel on today
> 
> hope its a good 8+% and plan on cellaring some
> 
> ...



Yowsa, thats alot of caramalt!


----------



## Kleiny (5/12/08)

reviled said:


> Yowsa, thats alot of caramalt!



sorry reviled

was
500g Caramalt not 1kg


typing not so good today


----------



## therook (5/12/08)

This is going onto the Belgian Pale Ale yeast cake after it's finished fermenting

Belgian Daily Dubbel
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 7/12/2008 
Style: Belgian Dubbel Brewer: Rook 
Batch Size: 20.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 26.37 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % 



Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 55.1 % 
1.50 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (31.0 EBC) Grain 23.6 % 
1.00 kg Candi Syrup Dark (180.0 EBC) Grain 15.7 % 
0.20 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 3.1 % 
50.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70%] (60 min) Hops 20.4 IBU 
1.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.15 kg Cane Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 2.4 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.072 SG (1.062-1.075 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.018 SG (1.010-1.018 SG) 
Estimated Color: 44.9 EBC (19.7-27.6 EBC) 
Bitterness: 20.4 IBU (15.0-25.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 7.1 % (6.0-7.5 %) 

Mashed at 67c - 90 minutes

Rook


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/12/08)

therook said:


> This is going onto the Belgian Pale Ale yeast cake after it's finished fermenting
> 
> Belgian Daily Dubbel
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 7/12/2008
> ...




:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (5/12/08)

therook said:


> This is going onto the Belgian Pale Ale yeast cake after it's finished fermenting
> 
> Belgian Daily Dubbel
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 7/12/2008
> ...



That looks mighty fine there Mr Rook :icon_drool2: 

I have a pack of the Ardennes yeast sitting in the fridge waiting for some use!

C&B
TDA


----------



## fraser_john (5/12/08)

therook said:


> This is going onto the Belgian Pale Ale yeast cake after it's finished fermenting
> 
> Belgian Daily Dubbel
> Brew Type: All Grain Date: 7/12/2008
> ...



Make sure you ferment that in the right temp range, last time I used Ardennes I fermented too cool by about 2 degrees and it was missing a boat load of flavours  44 litres of dubbel that was not quite a dubble


----------



## therook (5/12/08)

fraser_john said:


> Make sure you ferment that in the right temp range, last time I used Ardennes I fermented too cool by about 2 degrees and it was missing a boat load of flavours  44 litres of dubbel that was not quite a dubble



I hear you John, Wazza gave me the word on this last week. Pitched at 21c and have slowly bought it up to 25 - 26c over the week. Sample taste was excellent.

Rook


----------



## fraser_john (5/12/08)

therook said:


> I hear you John, Wazza gave me the word on this last week. Pitched at 21c and have slowly bought it up to 25 - 26c over the week. Sample taste was excellent.
> 
> Rook



That warm, I fermented at 21, so I was way out of line, was certainly missing those esters and higher ethanols!


----------



## Duff (6/12/08)

Off now to crush the grain for a Blonde Ale, then will follow it up with something else later, not sure yet.

Will FWH the Nelson Sauvin only and ferment with WY2565 nice and cool. Should be nice for Christmas Day.

Cheers.


08-34 Blonde

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.50
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.39
Anticipated SRM: 3.7
Anticipated IBU: 26.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
76.5 6.50 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
17.6 1.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
5.9 0.50 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 10.80 26.6 First WH


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2565 Kolsch


----------



## Ross (6/12/08)

Keen to hear how that one turns out Duff, was planning one similar myself until my brewing hiatus kicked in.

Cheers Ross


----------



## yardy (6/12/08)

planning a Cream Ale for tomorrow 

it's pretty much JZ's recipe but i'm substituting either Perle or Simcoe for the 60 min addition of Liberty

2260 Pils
2260 Pale
.450 Flaked Maize
.450 Table Sugar
Perle or Simcoe to 19 IBU (FWH)

2575 Kolsch (fantastic  )

btw, should i dissolve the sugar before adding to the kettle ?

cheers

yard


----------



## winkle (6/12/08)

Mashing in a mild right now and preping a fruit beer for tomorrow.
Acerola Pale Ale #2
Type: All Grain

Batch Size: 23.00 L

Boil Size: 26.33 L
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 86.77 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 10.85 % 
0.11 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 2.39 % 
16.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.1 IBU 
1.00 kg Acerola Cherries (Secondary 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.28 % 
Bitterness: 26.1 IBU Calories: 408 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.7 SRM 

Still trying for a stable colour in this, hence the crystal.
I'll do a batch of the original in a week or so to compare (more girly pink beers I'm afraid Troydo)


----------



## razz (6/12/08)

yardy said:


> planning a Cream Ale for tomorrow
> 
> it's pretty much JZ's recipe but i'm substituting either Perle or Simcoe for the 60 min addition of Liberty
> 
> ...


Yardy, I usually get a boil proof plastic jug and lift out about 500ml and dissolve the sugar into that and then add back to the keggle.


----------



## Jye (8/12/08)

Something a little different today and primarily to harvest the yeast for a 1.100 braggot I have planned next.

It also had the whitest head of foam when it started to boil, I havent seen anything like it :huh: 





*Farmhouse Wheat *
Belgian Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 8/12/2008 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Jye 
Boil Size: 25.41 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.70 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 75.0 % 
0.65 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 18.1 % 

15.00 gm Magnum [13.10%] (60 min) Hops 24.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (20 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.50 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.25 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (50.0 SRM) Sugar 6.9 % 

1 Pkgs Farmhouse Ale (Wyeast Labs #3726) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.5 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 30.2 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.1 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 5.70 L of water at 61.7 C 55.0 C 20 min 
Saccrification Add 4.35 L of water at 81.0 C 65.0 C 60 min


----------



## kram (8/12/08)

75% Wheat Jye, how many tonnes of rice gulls did you use for that?


----------



## newguy (8/12/08)

An American Amber I brewed yesterday.

Double (~42l) batch.
Grist:
7.06kg 2 row
561g caramel 60L
388g caramunich III
104g dark crystal (70-80L)

Mashed @ 155F (68C) for 60 minutes.

Hops:
28g Cascade (9.1%) FWH
28g Nelson Sauvin (12.2%) FWH
28g Columbus (15.1%) 90 minutes
57g Cascade (9.1%) 20 minutes

White Labs WLP051 California V Ale yeast.
OG 1.048
~40 IBU


----------



## Jye (8/12/08)

kram said:


> 75% Wheat Jye, how many tonnes of rice gulls did you use for that?



I nearly wasnt going to add any but to save me any trouble sparging I added 2 handfuls. Sparged no worries and was one of the lightest and clearest beer Ive done so far.


----------



## reviled (8/12/08)

newguy said:


> View attachment 23088
> 
> 
> An American Amber I brewed yesterday.
> ...



That blow off bucket looks so crusty :lol: Thats an intense ferment youve got going on there!


----------



## yardy (8/12/08)

razz said:


> Yardy, I usually get a boil proof plastic jug and lift out about 500ml and dissolve the sugar into that and then add back to the keggle.



cheers razz, that's pretty much what i ended up doing 

yard


----------



## razz (8/12/08)

yesterday's effort

Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale 
Special/Best/Premium Bitter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 7/12/2008 
Batch Size: 42.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 44.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 92.31 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 7.69 % 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [13.30 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 10.2 IBU 
80.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [13.30 %] (7 min) Hops 17.2 IBU 
0.95 gm koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.042 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.042 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.00 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.16 % 
Bitterness: 27.4 IBU Calories: 389 cal/l 
Est Color: 7.2 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 6.50 kg 
Sparge Water: 30.49 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Step Add 20.00 L of water at 70.6 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mashout Add 0.02 L of water and heat to 78.0 C over 15 min 78.0 C 



Mash Notes:
Credits to Ross for the original recipe !


----------



## newguy (8/12/08)

reviled said:


> That blow off bucket looks so crusty :lol: Thats an intense ferment youve got going on there!



This is how mine all look no matter what the beer/yeast. They only do that for 1-2 days, then they settle down enough that I can put in an airlock and not have to worry about it being ejected from the carboy. That isn't pretty - particularly if it's a stout and it erupts onto a stippled ceiling. Not good.


----------



## reviled (10/12/08)

The Amarillo Galaxy APA

4kg NZ Pale
500g Wheat
500g Munich
250g CaraMalt

60 : 10g Galaxy (15%), 10g Amarillo (8.2%)
15 : 10g Galaxy, 15g Amarillo
5 : 15g Galaxy, 15g Amarillo
Dry hop : 15g Galaxy, 15g Amarillo

Fermenting out with US-05, got an OG of 1058 on 20 litres, should be tasty B)


----------



## drsmurto (10/12/08)

reviled said:


> The Amarillo Galaxy APA
> 
> 4kg NZ Pale
> 500g Wheat
> ...



How many batches have you made since turning AG? You are pumping them out there mate and each one looks very tasty. Have you made a beer without munich in it? I have to force myself not to add a good whack of munich into every beer.....


----------



## reviled (10/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> How many batches have you made since turning AG? You are pumping them out there mate and each one looks very tasty. Have you made a beer without munich in it? I have to force myself not to add a good whack of munich into every beer.....



Hey buddy, this one was AG batch number 19, about 5/6 months since I went to the dark side, I just love it aye, love making it just as much, sometimes more, than I do drinking it B) I have no other place but here to thank for it really...

Ive made a few beers without Munich, but ive noticed the little bit of Munich and Wheat really go down well in Pale Ales... My Unspeakable hasnt got Munich, but im planning take III and was thinking of trying some h34r: Its just such a good malt! 

Id love to know what my efficiency is for the above, my beersmith trial ran out today  I will buy it, but not when the US $ is so bloody low <_<


----------



## randyrob (10/12/08)

it's wet here in perth so what better time to brew a "summer ale"

87.5% BB Pale Malt
10% BB Wheat Malt
2.5% Carahell

Magnum to 15 ibu @ 60
Simcoe 1g/l @ 10
Simcoe 1g/l @ 0

US-05


----------



## winkle (10/12/08)

i'll be cracking the grain for a summer ale tomorrow and brewing Friday nite.
Hogshead Suma Ale 
Blonde Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 22/03/07 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Boil Size: 24.04 L 
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 80.00 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 20.00 % 
16.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.4 IBU 
3.00 gm B-Saaz [7.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
3.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
8.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
8.00 gm B-Saaz [7.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
8.00 gm B-Saaz [7.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.057 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.060 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.009 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.24 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.65 % 
Bitterness: 36.2 IBU Calories: 561 cal/l 
Est Color: 4.8 SRM 

Then trying to sneak in a batch of UXB Belgian Ale (in the Recipe DB) on Saturday


----------



## reviled (11/12/08)

Brewing my Unspeakable with another tweaking on friday night... 

4kg Golden promise
200g Wheat
250g CaraMalt
200g Munich h34r: 

60 : 30g Cascade
30 - 10g Nelson Sauvin
15 - 25g Williamette
5 - 10g Nelson Sauvin, 15g Amarillo
FO - 20g Amarillo

US-05 B)


----------



## bindi (11/12/08)

Mashing this at the moment, using up some bits and pieces of malts left in bags.
Called: Red Malty Belgian Bliss Piss

4.00 kg Munich I 
0.60 kg Pale Malt 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt 
0.25 kg Carared 
0.25 kg Melanoidin 
0.23 kg Caraaroma 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.1 IBU 
14.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [5.70 %] (30 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
35.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 

0.37 kg Dememera Sugar 

One of the Belgian yeasts will feed on this.


Edit: Did not have the hops I thought I would use, so a quick change.


----------



## joecast (13/12/08)

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

08-A English Pale Ale, Standard/Ordinary Bitter

Min OG: 1.032 Max OG: 1.040
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 35
Min Clr: 4 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.21
Anticipated OG: 1.038 Plato: 9.40
Anticipated SRM: 12.0
Anticipated IBU: 33.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.06 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.032 SG 8.03 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
62.3 2.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 3
31.2 1.00 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 8
4.7 0.15 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
1.9 0.06 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 711

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 23.2 First WH
24.00 g. Styrian Goldings Plug 4.75 5.1 20 min.
20.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 5.1 10 min.
16.00 g. Styrian Goldings Plug 4.75 0.0 Dry Hop
10.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 9.00 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.25 Oz Irish Moss Fining 14 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-04 SafAle English Ale


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 2.21
Water Qts: 21.13 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 20.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 9.05 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 65 Time: 75
Mash-out Rest Temp : 75 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 0 Time: 0

Notes
-----

2 tsp. gypsum

1/4 tsp. salt

mashing this now. changed out the crystal for roast barley for some color. want to keep the color about the same but with a bit less sweetness. see how it goes. the first keg of this went pretty quick.
joe


----------



## yardy (13/12/08)

joecast said:


> 2.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK



got one on tap atm made with TF floor malted MO, the nutty/caramel that you get from it it awesome B) 

i may as well order another lot now because i can't see this bag lasting very long.

cheers
Yard


----------



## white.grant (13/12/08)

I plan to do Mikem108's big bang APA later on today

I have the recipe as

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 19.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 72.99 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 9.12 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 9.12 % 
0.22 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.01 % 
0.16 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 2.92 % 
0.10 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 1.82 % 
28.30 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 15.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
35.00 gm Galaxy [10.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 



cheers

grant


----------



## Tony (13/12/08)

Wet crappy day here today so going to fill a cube with Strong Ale to put away and forget about for at least a year!

My last well awarded batch was 3/4 gone by the time is started to get good.

Not this time !

Have fresh 1098 under an IPA so will chuck it on that tomorrow night if i get a chance to rack it.

cheers


Strong Old Ale 2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 18.00 Wort Size (L): 18.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.56
Anticipated OG: 1.080 Plato: 19.42
Anticipated EBC: 32.0
Anticipated IBU: 55.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
76.2 5.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037  5
12.2 0.80 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 100
7.6 0.50 kg. TF Flaked Barley UK 1.034 0
3.0 0.20 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0
0.9 0.06 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 550

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
42.00 g. Pilgrim Pellet 10.40 50.8 45 min.
10.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.30 3.3 20 min.
14.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.30 1.5 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1098 British Ale


----------



## joecast (13/12/08)

yardy said:


> got one on tap atm made with TF floor malted MO, the nutty/caramel that you get from it it awesome B)



good to hear yardy. hopefully it comes through in this one. might not be ready to drink until after christmas though  
joe


----------



## reviled (15/12/08)

reviled said:


> Brewing my Unspeakable with another tweaking on friday night...
> 
> 4kg Golden promise
> 200g Wheat
> ...



Decided to do this without the Munich and used 200g Amber malt which I had lying around instead, should make for something different than the original...

Also, went round to a mates yesterday, took all my BIAB gear and did a brew side by side, him with his traditional 3 vessel set up... Cubed the batch up and drove home, was awesome B) 

I brewed a Munich Dunkel

3kg Munich
1.5kg Vienna
200g Carafa I
60 : 20g Northern Brewer 8.5%
15 : 15g Hallertau 6.4%
Wyeast 2000


----------



## goatherder (19/12/08)

The hop and grain store both needed a cleanout. This is cracked and ready for the morning:

RyePA

52% IMC Pale Malt
23% Weyermann Pils Malt
20% Weyermann Rye Malt
5% Bairds Medium Crystal Malt
A scoop and a bit of Rice Gulls
Single infusion mash at 64 deg for 60 min to 1.060
49 IBUs Simcoe pellets at 60min
6 IBUs Cascade pellets at 15min
8 IBUs Amarillo pellets at 15min
Total IBUs 63 (Tinseth method)
Wyeast 1768 at 18 degrees for 2 weeks, pitched from slurry
Dry hop with 1g/l Cascade and 1g/l Amarillo in the keg


----------



## Tony (20/12/08)

That sounds like a great beer Scott! Save me one.

It must be that time of the year......... i was thinking i should use up some roast grains and other odds and ends in the stocks so what better than a RIS (Rutherford Imperial Stout)

1.092, 84IBU and almost 100EBC. Its gonna be a put away beer i think. Will chuck it on the very healthy 1098 that ate the 1.080 Old Ale in 4 days.

Fairly complex grain bill but i want it to be like a big malty barley wine, only very dark and roasty. Lots of complexity is the goal.

Mashing now  God i love brewing.

cheers



IRS (Imperial Rutherfrod Stout)

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 17.00 Wort Size (L): 17.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.00
Anticipated OG: 1.092 Plato: 22.09
Anticipated EBC: 97.1
Anticipated IBU: 84.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.0 4.20 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
14.3 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 24
7.1 0.50 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 145
7.1 0.50 kg. TF Flaked Barley UK 1.034 0
5.7 0.40 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 900
1.4 0.10 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0
2.9 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350
1.4 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 9.80 77.8 45 min.
14.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.20 4.4 20 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.20 2.1 5 min.


Yeast
-----

1098 @ 20 deg


----------



## Doc (20/12/08)

Brewed my champion Schwartzbier today.
Three cubes worth, so that should see that as a regular until end of Q1.

Was planning on doing a Weizen and a RyeIPA today too. I was supposed to have the house to myself, but that didn't happen. Too many kids around to go a double/triple brewday.

Doc


----------



## drsmurto (20/12/08)

This one is going gangbusters after pitching Bostons US05 yeast cake only 3 hours ago. 

Airlock is doing its best impression of an AK47.

57% efficiency is due to a leaky tap on the kettle which i discovered as i was running it out thru the chiller. Was aiming for 65% and OG 1.099. OG 1.088 is still technically a barleywine but not the beast i was after.

Type: All Grain
Date: 20/12/2008 
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Brewer: DrSmurto 
Boil Size: 27.63 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 120 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 57.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.75 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 73.37 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 10.87 % 
0.40 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 4.35 % 
0.40 kg Crystal Malt, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 4.35 % 
50.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 58.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (20 min) Hops 28.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
42.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.65 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 7.07 % 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Will let this bulk condition for 6 months minimum.


----------



## Tony (20/12/08)

Aww mate...... aining for 1.099

you scared of tripple figures?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/12/08)

Brewed this yesterday.

Once it is fermented I am planning to chuck some Roesalare yeast into about 10 litres of it.
I have never used a Brett yeast before so I have a fair bit of boning up to do to ensure that I will be doing it correctly :lol: 

Smoked Porter Yorkshire Style 

Batch Size: 26.00 L
Boil Size: 34.28 L Asst Brewer: 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.49 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 35.4 % 
2.09 kg Weyermann Smoked (3.9 EBC) Grain 29.7 % 
0.93 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 13.2 % 
0.53 kg BB Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 7.5 % 
0.38 kg Bairds Pale Chocolate Malt (500.4 EBC) Grain 5.4 % 
0.37 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (150.0 EBC) Grain 5.3 % 
0.09 kg Bairds Amber Malt (100.5 EBC) Grain 1.3 % 
0.09 kg TF Brown Malt (200.9 EBC) Grain 1.3 % 
0.07 kg Weyermann Carafa Special II (1099.3 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 
25.00 gm Green Bullet [13.60%] (60 min) Hops 35.2 IBU 
3.00 gm Pacific Gem [17.80%] (60 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile

OG 1062
IBU 40.7
EBC 51

C&B
TDA


----------



## NickB (21/12/08)

Just doughed in on a DunkelWeizen:


Slam Dunk
Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Expected OG: 1.053 SG
Expected FG: 1.013 SG	
Expected ABV: 5.3 %	
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 14.4 IBU	
Expected Color (using Morey): 16.8 SRM
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins	


Grain Bill

Ingredient	Amount	%
German Wheat Malt 2.500 kg
German Pilsner Malt 1.000 kg
German Munich Malt 1.000 kg	
German CaraAroma 0.250 kg
UK Chocolate Malt 0.100 kg
German Melanoidin Malt 0.075 kg

Hop Bill

Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
US Santiam 5.2 % 20 g 14.4 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End

Mash @ 67C for 60 mins
Mashout 78C for 10 mins

Yeast: Danstar Munich Wheat @ 22C


Cheers


----------



## Muggus (21/12/08)

Just about the pitch the yeast in my annual "Belgian Chocolate Ale".
Officially this is my first AG and I wasn't too sure how my OG would work out. Only have a 12L pot, so I had to split up the mashes and boils! 
Gravity wound up being a good 25 or so points higher than I hoped...probably helped along by the kilo of sugar 
The recipe I kinda just winged, but it seems nice about the right colour and flavour to what i'm after at this point.

Belgian Chocolate Ale '08
4.0kg Joe White Ale malt
1.0kg Light Munich
0.5kg Torrified Wheat
0.25kg Light Crystal malt
0.2kg Chocolate malt
1.0kg CSR Dark Brown Sugar

10g Super Pride (15.1%AA) - 60min
20g Styrian Goldings (2.3%AA) - 10min

Yeast: WLP500 Trappist Ale 300ml starter

Mashed at 67 degrees
Preboil Volume: 17L
Wort Collected: 14.5L
OG: 1.098
Est. IBU: 29


----------



## Barry (21/12/08)

Good Day
Cracked the malt and set up the HLT's and mash tuns etc for an early start tomorrow on a robust porter and a brown porter (first one, using the JZ recipe except using WLP004 yeast from a non red IRA <_< I bottled yesterday rather than WLP013). Life is good.


----------



## boingk (21/12/08)

I'm going to put down a Witbier in the next few days, thinking Saaz hopping. Also a Coopers Pale Ale with recultured yeast and perhaps a dark lager. Just basic kit stuff really.

With the wit I'll probably just chuck the tin in with the 500g of LDME and 300g of dextrose that the can recommends and then add 200g wheat and a fair dose of Saaz.

The CPA is going to be run the same as my Dads which he recently bottled, everything identical bar the yeast - we're keen to see what the difference is between the stock kit yeast and a recultured Coopers one.

The dark lager will be an odds and sods type of thing, but I'll use a decent yeast; probably W34/70. The kit will be a Tooheys Lager I found lying around (I know, I know...). I'm thinking Amarillo and Saaz for the hopping, although I've some Hallertau that may go in instead. 200g crystal, 100g choc and 10g black grains, amber liquid malt...a favourite I haven't brewed in a while. Hell, I may even add in some lighter grain and get a real partial going.

Cheers all - boingk


----------



## drsmurto (22/12/08)

Tony said:


> Aww mate...... aining for 1.099
> 
> you scared of tripple figures?



Yes, yes i am!  

1.088 is easily the highest OG i have hit to date, my previous PB was the 1.077 IIPA.

Even with the leaky tap i figure i still would have only hit 1.088. Volume was 2.5L under target. I aimed for 65% instead of my normal 70%. Next time i will aim for 60% and see if i cant get a higher OG altho i will still aim for 1.099...   

Did a 3hr mash and a 2 hour boil. Longer brew day than the last decoction i did!


----------



## Bribie G (22/12/08)

Having just invested in hundreds of dollars in AG equipment I'm on my way up to the LHBS to pick up a can of Coopers Lager and some dex. :blink: The AG West Yorks bitter is going into secondary today and as a quick in-fill brew before I do my Welsh Bitter I'm going to do my Pilsen ale that hits the spot for a crisp hoppy golden fake lager (and have had a couple of good reviews from forum members who have sunk a pint). I've nearly run out so I'm tonguing for the next batch.

Tin Coopers Lager original series
Mash 1kg UK lager malt 68 degrees.

Small addition of Green Bullet
two smallish additions of BSaaz 20 and 5 mins

Kilo of raw sugar (trying a kilo of dex this time)

Notto ale yeast
Chill to buggery and gelatine fine then polyclar.





I had been using a lot of LDME in my partials and getting a real twang so decided to cut it out on this occasion. Very pleasantly surprised at the outcome.


----------



## KoNG (22/12/08)

brewed a wit yesterday arvo.

1040 and 19 IBU
50% raw wheat
35% pils
15% malted wheat

Cascade @ 60
Indian corriander and chamomile @ 5

was too lazy to go and get the yeast over the weekend, so now i am just going to pitch it with Munich wheat dry (so its ready for boxing day)
so its not a wit anymore..!


----------



## razz (29/12/08)

Tomorrow mornings brew. Just mucking around with FWH and first go with D Saaz.  

Dortmunder 
Dortmunder Export 


Type: All Grain
Date: 30/12/2008 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 40.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 96.55 % 
0.25 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 3.45 % 
90.00 gm D Saaz (CB) [4.40 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 27.3 IBU 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (CB) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.61 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.95 % 
Bitterness: 27.3 IBU Calories: 446 cal/l 
Est Color: 8.2 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 7.25 kg 
Sparge Water: 23.26 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Step Add 24.00 L of water at 70.2 C 65.0 C


----------



## Gavo (29/12/08)

My first AG, A small 15 lt no-chill batch for a trail to see how it goes.

A little light on the EBC side for the style. Its in the Primary now and smells great. Very easy to do although I will be getting a Burner before the next one to make it easier and to take it outside.

Recipe:Guinea Pig Ale
Brewer: Gavin
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 15.00 L 
Boil Size: 20.62 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 18.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 77.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Ale - Perle Malt (Bairds) (6.3 EBC) Grain 86.96 % 
0.30 kg Munich Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 8.70 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Malt Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 4.35 % 
14.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (60 min) Hops 22.9 IBU 
9.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (15 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 3.45 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 9.00 L of water at 75.6 C 67.8 C 

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Jye (30/12/08)

Something a little different today.

Rabbit's Foot Meadery - Hel 
Braggot 


Type: All Grain
Date: 30/12/2008 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Jye
Boil Size: 25.41 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.60 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 32.5 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 SRM) Grain 12.5 % 
0.50 kg Amber Malt (22.0 SRM) Grain 6.3 % 
0.50 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (200.0 SRM) Grain 6.3 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich I, Light (Weyermann) (45.0 SRM) Grain 6.3 % 

30.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (45 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (10 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 

2.00 gm Calcium Carbonate (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 

15.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
30.00 gm Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 

2.65 kg Honey (1.0 SRM) Sugar 33.1 % 
0.25 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (75.0 SRM) Sugar 3.1 % 

1 Pkgs Farmhouse Ale (Wyeast Labs #3726) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.100 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.021 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.3 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 18.0 IBU Calories: -4 cal/l 
Est Color: 26.5 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK - Double Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 5.10 kg 
Sparge Water: 16.22 L Grain Temperature: 25.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 25.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 8.67 L of water at 61.7 C 55.0 C 20 min 
Saccrification Add 6.63 L of water at 81.0 C 65.0 C 60 min


----------



## Jye (30/12/08)

Well I totally missed my OG due to a terrible boil off which is probably due to the hight humidity in Brissy atm  ended up with a grand total of 1.082 even after upping the honey to 2.8 kg. Wont end up cracking 10% alc but will come close with the Farmhouse Ale 3726 yeast due to it having over 90% attenuation  The Farmhouse Wheat I brewed as a starter went from 1.044to 1.004


----------



## barls (30/12/08)

very interested to see how this one turns out jye


----------



## Tony (30/12/08)

what sort of flavours does the farmhouse ale yeast produce Jye?

I have a pack in my fridge awaiting duty in Warrens Saison but that sounds fantastic.

cheers


----------



## Fourstar (30/12/08)

Just put down a cream ale, Wort was crystal clear leaving the kettle. The tettnang was used just to empty the packet.

Should be sparkling, cant wait for it to hit the keg.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Willies Secret Stash (Cream Ale)
Brewer: Braden
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Cream Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 3.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 22.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
3.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) 53.6 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 17.9 % 
0.60 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) 10.7 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) 8.9 % 
0.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) 8.9 % 

15.00 gm Tettnang [4.50%] (60 min) 7.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.20%] (60 min) 14.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.20%] 0.6 IBU 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 70.5 C 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 13.00 L of water at 92.6 C 77.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
flameout hops added to cube @ 50deg.


Cheers!


----------



## Jye (30/12/08)

Ill be able to tell you this weekend Tony 

However reports from Warren and Winkle are all positive.


----------



## James Squire (31/12/08)

Just finishing the boil on my first ever Saison. 

Will no chill overnight and pitch some 3726 Farmhouse onto it tomorrow. Looks like this yeast is the strain of the week!

Looking forward to drinking this one! 

Cheers.


----------



## goatherder (1/1/09)

I'm getting ready to sparge this one now:

Wheaty
50% Wey Pils
50% Wey Wheat
Mash at 66 to 1.045
Hall Mit plugs at 60min to 11 IBUs
0.5 g/l Hall Mit plugs at 15 min
Total 13 IBUs
Wyeast 3638


----------



## Doc (1/1/09)

Backing up after a massive night on the turps.
Crashed in around 3am but remembered to turn on the urns.
Passed out until 9am so the mash is almost finished. About to sparge the Weizen. 3 cubes worth.

Doc


----------



## white.grant (1/1/09)

I'm starting the year with a full head of steam B) and am enjoying the mashing aroma of


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Puffing Billy
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: California Common Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 21.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 51.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.78 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 74.85 % 
0.56 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 11.09 %  
0.45 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 8.91 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 3.96 % 
0.06 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 1.19 % 
26.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 30.0 IBU 
43.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 13.2 IBU 
43.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (1 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) Yeast-Lager 


and alarming puns.

cheers

grant


----------



## roger mellie (1/1/09)

First One for 09 (naturally)

Galaxy Summer Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 1/01/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Boil Size: 35.65 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Keg Kettle 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.20 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 3.85 % 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.54 % 
0.50 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 9.62 % 
10.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (20 min) Hops 9.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (10 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (5 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (5 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
12.15 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.50 % 
Bitterness: 40.1 IBU Calories: 500 cal/l 
Est Color: 9.1 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body Total Grain Weight: 5.20 kg 

Notes

Mash in with 15 Litres of 70 DegC water
Adjust to 64 DegC
Mash out with 10 Litres of 98 Deg C water
Sparge with 15 Litres of 85 Deg C Water

Happy New Year!

RM
B)


----------



## Tony (1/1/09)

any reports on the farmhouse ale yeast yet?

Id like to know if its a big frother in the fermenter too!

planning this for the next week or so.


Saison

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.30
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.26
Anticipated EBC: 8.4
Anticipated IBU: 29.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.4 3.20 kg. Weyermann Bohemien Pils GErmany 1.038 4
18.9 1.00 kg. Bourghul Turkey 1.036 5
7.5 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
5.7 0.30 kg. Honey Bees Arse 1.042 0
5.7 0.30 kg. TF Flaked Barley UK 1.034 0
1.9 0.10 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 24.7 60 min.
20.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 4.0 15 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.20 1.2 2 min.


Yeast
-----

3726 Farmhouse Ale 








cheers


----------



## Jye (1/1/09)

RM, you may want to move your steeping hops to dry hops. Galaxy has a great aroma and the beer is going to be fantastic!

Tony, no tasting reports yet but it ferments like a normal ale yeast. Mine threw about a 2 inch krausen.


----------



## roger mellie (1/1/09)

Jye said:


> RM, you may want to move your steeping hops to dry hops. Galaxy has a great aroma and the beer is going to be fantastic!
> 
> Tony, no tasting reports yet but it ferments like a normal ale yeast. Mine threw about a 2 inch krausen.



Cheers Jye

I might just split these up and do a bit of both.

Just opened the packet for obligatory whiff - they smell awesome.

Will report back.

Beers

RM


----------



## Guest Lurker (1/1/09)

Hi Jason
If you tried my APA at the caseswap it was dry hopped in the keg with about 30 g of galaxy and that is pretty much where all the flavour was coming from as the underlying APA was pretty old.


----------



## roger mellie (1/1/09)

Guest Lurker said:


> Hi Jason
> If you tried my APA at the caseswap it was dry hopped in the keg with about 30 g of galaxy and that is pretty much where all the flavour was coming from as the underlying APA was pretty old.



Simon

Someone must have hacked into your account

There is a chap named Guest Lurker who made an APA beer with Galaxy?

I cant believe him - next he will be trying to tell me he made a Wheat Beer!! :huh: 

Cheers

RM

PS - Will innoculate with 20 grams of Galaxy in the keg.


----------



## Tony (1/1/09)

thanks Jye.

I didnt want to put it in a 30 liter fermenter with 3 inches head spage if it went like a volcano.

cheers


----------



## bconnery (2/1/09)

First brew day of 2009 

Recipe: Monkey's Dunkel or some other pun on uncle...
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Munich Dunkel
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 31.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3800.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 62.50 % 
2200.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 36.18 % 
80.00 gm Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (1150.0 EBC)Grain 1.32 % 
20.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70 %] (60 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Spalter [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
2 Pkgs SafLager Swiss Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: My Mash Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6080.00 gm
----------------------------
My Mash Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 18.25 L of water at 70.4 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.51 L of water at 99.2 C 75.0 C 


Notes:
------

Followed up my a rye ESB. Not quite a clone attempt of the Sunshine Coast one, but inspired by that excellent beer anyway...

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Rye ESB
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 31.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 42.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4400.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 78.22 % 
600.00 gm Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 10.67 % 
200.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 3.56 % 
200.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (216.7 EBC) Grain 3.56 % 
125.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (689.Grain 2.22 % 
100.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 1.78 % 
50.00 gm Brewer's Gold [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 27.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Bramling Cross [5.10 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Brewer's Gold [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Bramling Cross [5.10 %] (15 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Bramling Cross [5.10 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Brewer's Gold [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5625.00 gm
----------------------------
My Mash Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.88 L of water at 70.4 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.87 L of water at 99.2 C 75.0 C


----------



## Duff (2/1/09)

Dust off the brewery tomorrow for a double.

First up a Munich Helles:

08-02 Munich Helles

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.25
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.15
Anticipated SRM: 4.8
Anticipated IBU: 17.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.9 7.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
6.1 0.50 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
3.0 0.25 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 36

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 5.00 17.2 90 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2206 Bavarian Lager


Then a Vienna Lager:

08-36 Vienna Lager

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.50
Anticipated OG: 1.051 Plato: 12.52
Anticipated SRM: 4.8
Anticipated IBU: 25.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
76.5 6.50 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 4
23.5 2.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 5.00 15.9 60 min.
50.00 g. Mt. Hood Pellet 5.00 9.6 20 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2206 Bavarian Lager



If excited on Sunday, then my luuuvely Weizen.

Cheers.


----------



## bconnery (2/1/09)

And, because everything has been going faster than expected tomorrow's brew has been bought forward to today 

Recipe: Wit
Brewer: Ben Connery
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Witbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (47.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3300.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 58.93 % 
2300.00 gm Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 41.07 % 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Aroma, New Zealand [8.50 %] (Hops 24.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
30.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Forbidden Fruit (Wyeast Labs #3463) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## johnno (2/1/09)

Made this Rye IPA today.

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 43.75 % 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 37.50 % 
1.50 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 18.75 % 
21.00 gm Horizon [10.90 %] (60 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 
22.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (45 min) Hops 10.7 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (30 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (15 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (5 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.076 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.070 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.019 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.35 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 8.50 % 
Bitterness: 53.5 IBU 
Est Color: 13.5 EBC 


cheers
johnno


----------



## warra48 (2/1/09)

Brewed a dunkelweizen yesterday.
This one is planned for next week.

Hobble Gobble Ale 
Old Ale 
Type: All Grain
Date: 10/01/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Robert Asst Brewer: Elsie the Pug 
Boil Size: 32 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

5600.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 92.18 % 
350.00 gm Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 5.76 % 
75.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.23 % 
50.00 gm Black Malt (Bairds) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 0.82 % 
26.00 gm First Gold '06 [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 20.9 IBU 
28.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (20 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
20.00 gm First Gold '06 [7.90 %] (20 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
15.00 gm First Gold '06 [7.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
23.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #WY1469) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.019 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.71 %
Bitterness: 34.5 IBU 
Est Color: 40.4 EBC 

Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge 
Total Grain Weight: 6075.00 gm


----------



## James Squire (3/1/09)

Opening 2009's account with a Yankee Rice Lager.

3Kgs Pils
1Kgs Steamed White Rice
Cluster @ 60 to 20IBU
W34/70

OG- 1.045
FG- 1.012

Never brewed with Rice before, should be a laugh. It's going to be a cubed, no-chiller too so I'm hoping for the best.

JS


----------



## yardy (3/1/09)

johnno said:


> Made this Rye IPA today.
> 
> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 3.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 43.75 %
> ...



johnno,

have you brewed this before ?
interested to know how this turns out, i've got everything here in the grain/hop store, might give it a go.

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Fourstar (3/1/09)

James Squire said:


> Opening 2009's account with a Yankee Rice Lager.
> 
> Never brewed with Rice before, should be a laugh. It's going to be a cubed, no-chiller too so I'm hoping for the best.
> 
> JS




They turn out great man, Best bit of adjunct you can use i recon. I recently made a CAP with 10% Rice 10% kibbled maize (chopped up like coffee grounds) turned out supurb. Just knocked out a Cream ale with rice also, should be a cracker.


yesterday i put down my 1st pilsner. heres hoping she turns out as expected!


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: German Pils
Brewer: Braden
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.16 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 3.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 87.7 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.8 % 
0.20 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 3.5 % 

30.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.20%] (90 min) Hops 23.0 IBU 
40.00 gm Hallertauer [3.20%] (40 min) Hops 13.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [3.20%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteeHops - 

1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.70 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 70 min 
Mash Out Add 10.18 L of water at 97.2 C 77.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
Add aroma to cube @ <70DEG


----------



## James Squire (3/1/09)

G'day Fourstar,

Thanks for the vote of confidence!  

How do you use the rice? Do you use flaked rice or plain rice? I have given plain rice a go for this and just cooked the kilo up with a 1:2 rice to water ratio till nice and gluggy and added it to the mash.

JS.


----------



## johnno (3/1/09)

yardy said:


> johnno,
> 
> have you brewed this before ?
> interested to know how this turns out, i've got everything here in the grain/hop store, might give it a go.
> ...



yardy, yes I have twice before. last time was in 2006. the rye gives it a great taste, a bit sourish from memory. This is actually one of my favorite beers but unfortunately I do not brew enough.

cheers
johnno


----------



## yardy (3/1/09)

johnno said:


> yardy, yes I have twice before. last time was in 2006. the rye gives it a great taste, a bit sourish from memory. This is actually one of my favorite beers but unfortunately I do not brew enough.
> 
> cheers
> johnno



love the rye, have done a few Roggens and Rye/Wheats, also bastardised Denny's Rye IPA once, looks like I'll give this one a go B) 

Cheers
Yard

what yeast did you use btw ?


----------



## johnno (3/1/09)

yardy said:


> love the rye, have done a few Roggens and Rye/Wheats, also bastardised Denny's Rye IPA once, looks like I'll give this one a go B)
> 
> Cheers
> Yard
> ...




This one I'm using a dry US 56. Previously I have used Thames Valley Ale Yeast II (Wyeast Labs #1882) and Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007).

Mine were also based on Denny's recipe as well.

cheers
johnno


----------



## yardy (3/1/09)

johnno said:


> This one I'm using a dry US 56. Previously I have used Thames Valley Ale Yeast II (Wyeast Labs #1882) and Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007).
> 
> Mine were also based on Denny's recipe as well.
> 
> ...




The 3 Roggens were US56, WB06 & T58 Belgian, can't remember what the Denny rip-off was but i think I'll try yours with Notts and see how it goes.

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Tony (3/1/09)

I recon Wyeast 1272 American Ale II would work great in the above beer!

It shits all over US-05.

I like US-05 and keep it in my fridge as a "oh shit the yeast is dead" backup but the 1272 is a great yeast.

Not quite as dry and a touch more character. Perfect for a Rye IPA!

cheers


----------



## yardy (3/1/09)

Tony said:


> I recon Wyeast 1272 American Ale II would work great in the above beer!
> 
> It shits all over US-05.
> 
> ...




waddayareckon about the notts for it Tony ?

it and a Budvar 2000 is all i have atm.

Cheers


----------



## Tony (3/1/09)

Na too dry. If your going to brew a special beer like a rye IPA...... get a good yeast!

Spend the dollars mate. dont be a tight arse!

If not....... the Not will do, but wont be the same.

cheers


----------



## johnno (4/1/09)

Cleaning out some older stock and am brewing this today.



7.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 93.33 % 
0.50 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 6.67 % 
56.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (60 min) Hops 27.4 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (45 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (30 min) Hops 10.7 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.074 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.019 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.18 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 60.5 IBU 
Est Color: 27.8 EBC Color


These cascade are the Aussie ones which are pretty crap IMHO.

Not sure what yeast I will be using with this but there is a good chance I will throw it on the cake of the previous one.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Brewer_010 (4/1/09)

Revised chocolate stout recipe for next weekend, any comments appreciated. Haven't decided on the yeast yet, might go with something liquid....but will mull that over during the next few days. Going to age this one for a couple of months after fermentation is complete.

*Chocolate Stout*
Brew Type: Extract 
Date: 10/01/2009 
Style: Dry Stout 
Brewer: Inhale 
Batch Size: 20.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 22.89 L Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 

0.20 kg Wheat Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 5.0 % 
3.00 kg Morgans Pale LME (8.0 EBC) Extract 75.4 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (400.0 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.20 kg Choc-Chit Malt (700.0 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt (750.0 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.18 kg Roasted Barley (Bairds) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 

10.00 gm Green Bullet [13.50%] (60 min) Hops 20.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Fuggles [4.00%] (40 min) Hops 13.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [4.00%] (15 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppa Floc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile 
Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG (1.036-1.050 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.007-1.011 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 
Estimated Color: 85.3 EBC (49.3-88.7 EBC) Color 
Bitterness: 37.0 IBU (30.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.2 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.0 % (4.0-5.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume:


----------



## raven19 (4/1/09)

Partial Ale cooling in fermenter at the moment...

Only have minimal info I'm afraid... which shall change once AG starts next week-ish.

Coopers PA Can
LHBS Kit incl approx 1.5kg crushed grain & malt
Kit hops @ 45 & 60

Batch size 17L

SG - tbc

This gets rid of my kits bits also, freeing up space for grain and more grain!


----------



## mje1980 (6/1/09)

This year im going back to basics, and im starting with a Coopers Pale ale style ale. 

89.1% MO
.8% Dark crystal
4.7% Dark wheat
5.4% Sugar

85g tettnanger boiled 60 mins

1.045
25 IBU

I'll use some cultured coopers yeast, thanks geoffi !!


----------



## barls (6/1/09)

just put this one on the boil. also this is the first for the year.
wurtenburger ale

Recipe Overview
Target Wort Volume Before Boil: 27.00 l Actual Wort Volume Before Boil: 27.40 l
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 20.00 l Actual Wort Volume After Boil: 20.00 l
Target Volume Transferred: 20.00 l Actual Volume Transferred: 20.00 l
Target Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l Actual Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l Actual Volume Of Finished Beer: 20.00 l
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.036 SG Actual Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.048 SG
Target OG: 1.049 SG Actual OG: -No Record-
Target FG: 1.012 SG Actual FG: -No Record-
Target Apparent Attenuation:: 73.9 % Actual Apparent Attenuation: 0.0 %
Target ABV: 4.8 % Actual ABV: 0.0 %
Target ABW: 3.8 % Actual ABW: 0.0 %
Target IBU (using Tinseth): 36.8 IBU Actual IBU: 31.4 IBU
Target Color (using Morey): 10.1 SRM Actual Color: 10.1 SRM
Target Mash Efficiency: 80.0 % Actual Mash Efficiency: 108.2 %
Target Fermentation Temp: 18 degC Actual Fermentation Temp: 18 degC


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 3.500 kg 87.5 % 5.0 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Crystal 140 0.350 kg 8.8 % 10.8 In Mash/Steeped
German Dark Wheat Malt 0.150 kg 3.8 % 0.4 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
super pride 15.1 % 10 g 22.1 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
homegrown wurtenburger 4.5 % 44 g 13.5 Loose Whole Hops 15 Min From End
homegrown wurtenburger 4.5 % 44 g 1.2 Loose Whole Hops 1 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Whirlfloc Tablet 1 In Boil


Yeast
Wyeast 1098-British Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (66C/151F)

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 66 degC 60



the scary part is the efficency how did i get it so high???? i did nothing out of the ordinary apart from a handful of rice hulls before adding the strike water.


----------



## boingk (6/1/09)

Just an easy K&B to start off the year, followed by a more intriguing Schwartzbier-type thing made up from stuff lying around and found in the back of the cupboard:

22L vol - kit yeast
Coopers Wheat 1.7kg,
500g LDME/300g Dextrose,
150g wheat micro-mash,
10g Saaz @ 10min.

22L vol - W34/70
1.7kg Tooheys Lager,
1kg LDME,
300g Brewcellar light malted grain,
100g chocolate malted grain,
10g black patent malted grain,
20g Saaz @ 15min,
10g Saaz dry in secondary.

Should go alright, definitely have to try my hand at BIAB soon though...

- boingk


----------



## barls (6/1/09)

barls said:


> just put this one on the boil. also this is the first for the year.
> wurtenburger ale
> 
> Recipe Overview
> ...


just finished the boil with 19L and put in the post boil gravity and its dropped down to its normal figure.
so here is the modified figures
get Wort Volume Before Boil: 27.00 l Actual Wort Volume Before Boil: 27.40 l
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 20.00 l Actual Wort Volume After Boil: 19.00 l
Target Volume Transferred: 20.00 l Actual Volume Transferred: 19.00 l
Target Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l Actual Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l Actual Volume Of Finished Beer: 20.00 l
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.036 SG Actual Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.048 SG
Target OG: 1.049 SG Actual OG: 1.054 SG
Target FG: 1.012 SG Actual FG: -No Record-
Target Apparent Attenuation:: 73.9 % Actual Apparent Attenuation: 100.0 %
Target ABV: 4.8 % Actual ABV: 7.1 %
Target ABW: 3.8 % Actual ABW: 5.7 %
Target IBU (using Tinseth): 36.8 IBU Actual IBU: 33.9 IBU
Target Color (using Morey): 10.1 SRM Actual Color: 10.1 SRM
Target Mash Efficiency: 80.0 % Actual Mash Efficiency: 88.9 %
Target Fermentation Temp: 18 degC Actual Fermentation Temp: 18 degC
tell you what though it has a lovely aroma. im going to enjoy this one.


----------



## Doc (7/1/09)

It is 44degC in my backyard.
And I'm out in it brewing a triple batch (60+ litres) of Roggenbier. Just started the sparge.
Am I the only nutter in Sydney brewing today ?

Doc


----------



## Bizier (7/1/09)

Doc said:


> It is 44degC in my backyard.
> And I'm out in it brewing a triple batch (60+ litres) of Roggenbier. Just started the sparge.
> Am I the only nutter in Sydney brewing today ?
> 
> Doc



Sparging a triple batch of roggenbier, on a f###in' hot day, in the hottest part of the day...
Are you a masochist, or is that about making thirsty work?


----------



## Tony (7/1/09)

Doc...... your mad!

Im brewing in my garage with the door open letting cold air from the house trickle in and a fan blowing.

Ordered some TF Floor malted MO from Ross..... just 5kg to try, and it turned up cracked <_< but vac packed. Opened my malt store today and found the bag had done its seal so the Aussie ale i had planned has been put down with 100% Floor malted MO.

Bit pissed off as i wanted to do a bitter but i have no english yeast so Aussie ale on some Nottingham thats eating an Alt will have to do it.

Simple recipe:

BTPA 3

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.044 Plato: 10.98
Anticipated EBC: 7.3
Anticipated IBU: 26.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 5.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.00 g. NZ Styrian Goldings Whole 4.40 26.9 45 min.
20.00 g. NZ Styrian Goldings Whole 4.40 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

Nottingham

10 min protein rest and infuse to mash at 65 deg for 90 min.
90 min boil and no chill.

cheers


----------



## barls (7/1/09)

Doc said:


> It is 44degC in my backyard.
> And I'm out in it brewing a triple batch (60+ litres) of Roggenbier. Just started the sparge.
> Am I the only nutter in Sydney brewing today ?
> 
> Doc


shit doc if i had of know i would of come to watch


----------



## Tony (7/1/09)

Doc..... you could turn on the sprinkler and run through it in your undies while you brew. Id love to know what the neighbours think 

cheers


----------



## mika (7/1/09)

Tony said:


> I recon Wyeast 1272 American Ale II would work great in the above beer!
> 
> It shits all over US-05.
> 
> ...



Just as an interesting side note. I split a simple Pale Ale batch and pitched US-05 against WY1272, sat the fermentors side by side and tried to keep it as alike as I could. Bottled, left the same time before drinking. I had just marked the bottles with a 1 and 2, so relatively blind taste testing, checked my notes and I preferred the 1272. Took a bunch of bottles along to the brewers meeting, true blind taste test, pretty much everyone picked a difference between the two and voted for US-05 over 1272. So there ya go, take what you will away from that little test.....but I'm still using 1272.


----------



## Doc (7/1/09)

Well the temp has dropped 15degC and it is all now heavy rain and thunderstorms.
Thought I lived in Sydney not Melbourne 

Boil is going great. The Roggenbier smells awesome. Same recipe that scored me some winners in the comps last year.

Doc


----------



## Tony (7/1/09)

Well you can turn the sprinkler off and put your shirt back on mate


----------



## Doc (7/1/09)

I'm having to tie everything down. 
Massive winds. Super heavy rain (almost hail).
Was just about to do the first hop addition, and I was assessing the situation. Thought, there have been 4-5 storms like this recently with nothing in them. Pass really quickly. THe alternative was to stop the boil before the first hop addition, then fire it back up tomorrow.
Looked like things were dying down, so pitched the 60 min hop addition, then POW all hell broke loose. Lightening, massive rain swirling winds.

Knew I should have brewed this morning and taken the kids to the movies this arvo. Instead I did it the other way round.

Oh well, riding it out.

Doc


----------



## Tony (7/1/09)

Mate its days like that that make the beers great!

What direction is it heading?

North?

cheers


----------



## Doc (7/1/09)

Yep, it is coming North.

Doc


----------



## Tony (7/1/09)

Tony looks out garage window to the south looking for cool change

This burner is heating the garage up!


----------



## malbur (7/1/09)

mje1980 said:


> This year im going back to basics, and im starting with a Coopers Pale ale style ale.
> 
> 89.1% MO
> .8% Dark crystal
> ...


Hi mje1980,
How does the tettnanger go campared to POR.(just curios)


----------



## winkle (7/1/09)

Probably not until Thursday/Friday night or Saturday, but definately soon.

Galaxian APA 
American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 7/01/09 
Batch Size: 20 L
Brewer: Winkle 
Boil Size: 25 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 80.00 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 20.00 % 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (15 min) Hops 17.4 IBU 
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.25 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.80 % 
Bitterness: 43.6 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.9


----------



## Tony (7/1/09)

Recipe looks good Winkle.

That Galaxy is potent stuff!

cheers


----------



## yardy (7/1/09)

up early and into this one tomorrow,

4.500 Vienna
.750 Munich
.150 Acid

28Gm Northern Brewer FWH
20Gm Strisslespalt Flame Out
20Gm T-45 Saaz Flame Out

Notts yeast cake as low as it'll stand it, probably 14*C :huh: 



Yard


----------



## bindi (8/1/09)

Mashing this:

Should get around 22-23L

5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 86.96 % 
0.20 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 3.48 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 2.61 % 
18.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [11.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 18.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Tradition [5.70 %] (20 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
0.40 kg Dememera Sugar (2.0 SRM) Sugar 6.96 % 

Yeast 05
Going to call it an Aussie Ale only because of the POR.


----------



## kenlock (8/1/09)

BIAB/No Chilled this yesterday. About to put into the fermentor and lager at 10C

Recipe: Hi Knee Ken
Brewer: Ken
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dortmunder Export
TYPE: All Grain

Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 4.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 96.77 % 
0.15 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 3.23 % 
27.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.2%] (90 min)Hops 10.8 IBU 
13.50 gm Northern Brewer [9.70%] (60 min) Hops 10.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.2%] (15 min)Hops 1.8 IBU 
1.11 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Danish Lager (Wyeast Labs #2042) Yeast-Lager


----------



## KHB (8/1/09)

Just finished putting this down got 22.5ltr

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Bitter Convict
Brewer: Ben Sparks
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Special or Best Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.73 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 18.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 87.50 % 
0.40 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
0.10 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 2.50 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.30 %] (60 min) Hops 21.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (45 min) Hops 10.7 IBU 
23.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
23.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 10.50 L of water at 79.9 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 5 min 75.6 C


----------



## pmolou (8/1/09)

bindi said:


> Mashing this:
> 
> Should get around 22-23L
> 
> ...



i'm considering brewing something similar soon but have no idea how its gonna taste????? is this sortof a mountain goat hightale type of beer???

ps. im and extract brewer so instead of pale malt it'llbe 3 litres of coopers amlt extract


----------



## Screwtop (10/1/09)

Yesterday. 45 litres of Tony's LCBA


Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 3.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

5.80 kg Pale Malt 
1.70 kg Vienna Malt 
0.50 kg Cara-Pils 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt 
18.00 gm B Saaz
18.00 gm Cascade
25.00 gm B Saaz
25.00 gm Cascade
35.00 gm B Saaz 
35.00 gm Cascade 
2 Pkgs American Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US - 05) Yeast-Ale 

15 min 52.0 C 
60 min  66.0 C 
10 min 77.0 C 

All done and dusted by midday.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (10/1/09)

2 kegs worth of ordinary bitter - 1.038, ready in time for Australia Day (maybe)

dont often do double batches so I am going single infusion today to make life easy - must get a bigger kettle, the 47-48 I can get in my converted keg just isn't quite enough for a full double batch... think I need a 60-65

so a somewhat concentrated brew diluted back to drinking strength post boil.


----------



## Rob C (10/1/09)

Just finished the boil on this APA, Will NoCHill and ferment in a couple days time.

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 5.9 Grain 70.0 % 
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 20.0 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC)Grain 10.0 % 
17.00 gm Magnum [12.50%] (60 min) Hops 21.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (15 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30%] (15 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.30%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter 50Yeast-Ale 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Duff (11/1/09)

Just finished a Weizen. Decided to base it loosely along the lines of Les' in this post in the ReceipeDB.

Picked up a few bottles of the Krystal at 1st Choice recently. Fantastic beer.


09-01 Weizen

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 
Total Grain (kg): 8.40
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.74
Anticipated SRM: 3.8
Anticipated IBU: 14.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
59.5 5.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
20.2 1.70 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 4
20.2 1.70 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.00 13.9 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Danstar Munich


----------



## drsmurto (11/1/09)

1st brew for 2009 and its an extract for a mate. 

He escaped from his missus' baby shower so it was the least i could do.

He was after a dry, crisp lager.

Bit of a bitsa recipe - used up some open hops and gave him the last of the Wyeast 2000 yeast cake.

2.25 kg Light Dry Malt Extract (5.9 EBC) Dry Extract 80.36 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 7.14 % 
0.15 kg Carapils (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.36 % 
25.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (60 min) Hops 18.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [3.20 %] (20 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [2.20 %] (15 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
28.00 gm Tettnang [2.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.20 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 7.14 % 
1 Pkgs Budvar Lager (Wyeast Labs #2000) 

21L
OG 1.043
IBU 24
EBC 12

The sugar is there to dry it out a bit and the caramunich and carapils to add some body. 

Finally got around to cleaning the kettle, 40+ brews worth of beerstone gone in minutes with caustic. Forgot how shiny it was when i bought it :icon_chickcheers: 

I've never made a full extract beer so i hope my thinking on this is ok. In the back of my mind i am worried that 7% caramunich might have been a bit heavy handed. He wanted some munich in there but we didnt have time for mashing. Will the sugar addition counteract it enough? Aiming for the lower end of the abv to reduce the body as well.


----------



## bindi (12/1/09)

Mashed this early today, used palm sugar instead of the usual candy sugar, smells great.
Called "All Same Belgian Bugger-Up"
22L

4.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) 75.00 % 
0.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) Grain 8.33 % 
0.30 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 5.00 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 3.33 % 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Tradition [5.70 %] (20 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (5 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 
0.50 kg Palm Sugar 8.33 % 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787)


And a big THANKS to Dane so I could log back on to this site.


----------



## Tony (13/1/09)

BRewing a simple Munich Dunkel as i type.

I love being on hols.

cheers

Dunkel 

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.10
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.62
Anticipated EBC: 31.8
Anticipated IBU: 26.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
65.6 4.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 24
32.8 2.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
1.6 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
74.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 24.4 45 min.
14.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 1.8 10 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP833 German Bock


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/1/09)

Tony said:


> BRewing a simple Munich Dunkel as i type.
> 
> I love being on hols.
> 
> ...




:icon_drool2: 

Looks like a nice simple recipe there Tony!

C&B
TDA


----------



## Tony (13/1/09)

Thanks TDA but i wont take credit. Tried a couple brewed to similar recipes bu Goatherder and they are spectacular. So simple yet so complex.

cheers


----------



## BoilerBoy (13/1/09)

Brewed this last Saturday as a First brew for 2009, infact for 3 months sadly.

3kg Galaxy
3kg Vienna

20g Super alpha (11%) FWH 
60g Summer Saaz (4.7%) 20 min
30g Summer Saaz (4.7%) Flame out

30L Batch size
OG - 1.051
36 IBU
WLP 833


Anybody used "Summer Saaz" ?
Craft brewer describes it as passionfruit? melon flavour.
The aroma from the boil seem to have a Saaz character, but also a kind of POR thing happening as well? (I think :unsure

Cheers,
BB


----------



## drsmurto (13/1/09)

Noticed a few Adelaideans are using White labs yeast.

Are you getting that locally or online?

WLP833 is one i have noticed being used quite frequently......


----------



## Tony (13/1/09)

Dr............. 833, IMHO, is the best lager yeast available.

I love it.

I use it just about anything.

CAP, Vienna. OCtoberfest, Munich Dunkel, Schwarzbier, Bock's of course, German Pils and more. GOing to try it in a Boh Pils soon.

It leaves the beer with a malty profile but lifts the hops as well. It also gets 80% attenuation and drops like lead when its done.

I love it.

cheers


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (13/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Noticed a few Adelaideans are using White labs yeast.
> 
> Are you getting that locally or online?
> 
> WLP833 is one i have noticed being used quite frequently......



A well known microbrewery uses said yeast and it just so happens that I have some 1st generation 
833 if you want to give it a go Dr S  

C&B
TDA


----------



## warra48 (15/1/09)

Just put the fermenter in the fridge for this one.
The mash had a glorious smell as soon as I had doughed in, no doubt due to the Maris Otter.
Hit all my targets spot on, and had the easiest sparge I've yet had to date.
As soon as it's down to pitching temperatures, I'll inoculate it with a starter of WY1469.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Hobble Gobble Ale
Brewer: Robert
Asst Brewer: Elsie the Pug
Style: Old Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32 L
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 36.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5300.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 91.70 % 
350.00 gm Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 6.06 % 
50.00 gm Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 0.87 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 0.87 % 
30.00 gm Black Malt (Bairds) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 0.52 % 
26.00 gm First Gold '06 [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 21.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (20 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
28.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (20 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
23.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
3.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #WY1469) [Yeast-Ale 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge. Mashed at 66.5C.
Total Grain Weight: 5780.00 gm


----------



## Bobby (16/1/09)

brewing again this weekend. It has been a long time between drinks - i have not brewed for at least 4 months  h34r: 

I think i will brew a nice and simple APA. Can't wait, i have missed the smell of malt and hops on the boil :wub:


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (16/1/09)

Doing this one tomorrow. :lol: 

Almost Dead Guy Ale

Mashed at 66c for 60 min. Make a 2L yeast starter. This is a bit bigger and a little more hoppy than the original Dead Guy, but damn its good.

Beer Style Maibock/Helles Bock
Recipe Type All Grain

malt and fermentables
% Kg Malt or Fermentable ppg L
74% 5.000 Munich Malt 37 7
22% 1.500 American Two-row Pale 37 1
4% 0.300 American Crystal 60L 34 60	6.8

Batch size: 19.0 liters

Original Gravity 1.080 (1.072 to 1.084)
Final Gravity 1.027 (1.023 to 1.029)
Color 13 SRM (Copper to Red/Lt. Brown)
Mash Efficiency 75% 

Hops
time grams variety form aa
60 30 Perle pellet 6.0
40 20 Perle pellet 6.0
30 30 Czech Saaz pellet 4.0
10 20 Czech Saaz pellet 4.0
Boil: 11.4 avg liters for 60 minutes

Bitterness
6.3 HBU
31.7 IBU 

Yeast
White Labs English Ale (WLP002)
ale yeast in liquid form with very high flocculation

Alcohol
7.1% A.B.V.
5.5% A.B.W.

Calories
269 per 12 oz.

Misc
use time amount ingredient
Boil 15 min 25 grams Irish Moss 


***Roll on the Weekend!!***


----------



## Gavo (16/1/09)

Doing this one tonight for the upcoming Miles Picnic Race day, I live across the road from the racecourse.
It will be my third partial. Thought I would try out some Galaxy Hops for bittering, although a little out of style. Hoping it will be a good drop.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout
Recipe: Raceday Red Ale
Brewer: Gavin
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: Partial Mash
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 9.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 27.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.30 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 35.14 % 
2.00 kg Ale - Perle Malt (Bairds) (6.3 EBC) Grain 54.05 % 
0.20 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 5.41 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Dark (260.0 EBC) Grain 4.05 % 
0.05 kg Carafa I (950.0 EBC) Grain 1.35 % 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
12.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (45 min) Hops 17.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
5.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 2.40 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 6.26 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 

Cheers
Gavo,


----------



## kabooby (16/1/09)

Just about finished these two. I was getting a bit nervous first brewday in over 2 months  

Nice to have some beer in cubes again

Kabooby  

Harrington Pale Ale V2
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 49.61 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 12.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 85.37 % 
0.60 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.32 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 3.66 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 3.66 % 
35.00 gm Horizon [10.90 %] (60 min) Hops 24.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (20 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
50.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
200.00 ml Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Ale V (White Labs #WLP051) Yeast-Ale 

Vienna Pils
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 49.61 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 10.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
50.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.30 %] (60 min) Hops 30.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [7.90 %] (0 min)Hops - 
200.00 ml Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager


----------



## Jye (16/1/09)

kabooby said:


> 200.00 ml Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc



Hey kabooby, 

Liquid calcium sulfate is this a mistake? If not whats the weight equivalent in the dried form?


----------



## Tony (17/1/09)

Brewing a slight variation of my LCBA clone today.

Varied due to lack of both pale wheat and vienna malt. Went with carahell and dark wheat for some malt backbone under the hops.

Also slight variation in hopping schedule and upped the bitterness a bit......... i like my beer bitter.

cheers


LCBA 3

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.20
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.80
Anticipated EBC: 8.2
Anticipated IBU: 31.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
82.4 8.40 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
5.9 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carapils Germany 1.037 3
5.9 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
5.9 0.60 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.037 18

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 10.6 45 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 10.6 45 min.
10.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 2.3 20 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 2.3 20 min.
20.00 g. B-Saaz  Whole 8.00 2.8 10 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 2.8 10 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Whole 8.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US-06


----------



## kabooby (17/1/09)

Jye said:


> Hey kabooby,
> 
> Liquid calcium sulfate is this a mistake? If not whats the weight equivalent in the dried form?



No mistake, I add 100g of gypsum to 2 litres of water and let it sit, all the crap goes to the bottom. This allows me to use a clear calcium solution. 200ml is only 10g but it raises my calcium up over 50ppm and lowers my ph

Kabooby


----------



## Jye (17/1/09)

When ever Ive added calcium sulfate straight to water it doesnt dissolve and sinks to the bottom, this is why I always add it to the mash and the already reduced mash pH helps it dissolve.

Are you sure its not all dropping out of solution?


----------



## mje1980 (17/1/09)

malbur said:


> Hi mje1980,
> How does the tettnanger go campared to POR.(just curios)




Malbur, it is really really smooth. It went from 1.045 to 1.006, and i think it could use a little more bitterness, but other than is a good first attempt at an aussie ale, CPA style ale. I'll put more hops in next time, probably some FWH, my fave, not too much though.


----------



## kabooby (17/1/09)

Jye said:


> When ever Ive added calcium sulfate straight to water it doesnt dissolve and sinks to the bottom, this is why I always add it to the mash and the already reduced mash pH helps it dissolve.
> 
> Are you sure its not all dropping out of solution?



I have found that it is still dropping the PH to the required level. I make up a bottle and shake it around, some of it disolves and some of it sinks to the bottom. 

No harm in adding it straight to the mash either I suppose, I just thought all that other crap in gypsum would be better of at the bottom of the bottle than in my beer.

Kabooby


----------



## Tony (17/1/09)

i use a few tspoons of it in english beers and never have white powder drop in my glass.


----------



## Tony (17/1/09)

Well my brew day went well. BEer smels great and is cooling down in the fridge.

Hit targers but all those hop flowers held back a liter or more of precious beer.

I was wringing it out like a wet dish cloth as i cleaned them out.

THats their only downfall.

Might have to build a bigger hop flower basket so i can drain them before empting the kettle.

cheers


----------



## raven19 (17/1/09)

Tony said:


> Well my brew day went well. BEer smels great and is cooling down in the fridge.
> 
> Hit targers but all those hop flowers held back a liter or more of precious beer.
> 
> ...



Tony - I assume you are still capturing what was wringed out for future starters, etc?

8 days till my first AG, cant wait!!!


----------



## Tony (17/1/09)

No..... for starters i catch the trickle that still comes out of the mash tun for 1/2 hr after you finnish sparging.

I get a couple of liters at 1.020, boil it down for 20 min and chill.

Free starters.

Do you know how many years i paid for dry malt extract and threw my free starters in the bin or gargen with the grain!

good luck with your first brew mate.

cheers


----------



## Trough Lolly (17/1/09)

Innoculated 23L of Koelsch wort with US-05 yeast last night. I plan on using some of the active wort in an APA tomorrow night.

Cheers,
TL


----------



## brendanos (18/1/09)

Passionfruit farmhouse witbier!

3.0kg Joe White Wheat
2.5kg Kirin (lager) malt
0.5kg Rolled oats
0.5kg Weyermann Rye Malt
lots of rice hulls

Mashed @67C 60 mins, mashout @77C, sparge @72C
90 min boil, 54g Hallertau Hallertau 3.7% @60 min for 21 IBU

Ended up with 25L @ 1.052 in the fermenter, split into two fermenters.

Fermenting 15L with Wyeast 3942 (belgian wit) @ 19->22
Fermenting 10L with Wyeast 3726 (farmhouse) @ 19->26

When they are both finished I'm going to blend a keg full to taste, throw in the pulp of ~20 passionfruit, then bottle the remainder for comparison.


----------



## Millet Man (18/1/09)

This is the first brew I've made at home for a good 6 months and I've got Millet Woman is helping out to make our wedding beer (we'll give a bottle to all the guests to take home). Should be almost ready to drink by 2 May but will be made to be aged. Something along the lines of a strong Belgian dark ale but of course it's gluten free.

Megandrew Wedding Ale

23 lt Batch
OG 1.100
FG 1.020
EBC 30
IBU 38

4.4 kg Millet pils malt
0.6 kg Millet crystal malt (~100 EBC)
2.8 kg Sorghum extract syrup
750 g Dark Belgian candy sugar

20 g Millenium 14.4%AA 60 min
10 g Galaxy 15.0%AA 60 min
10 g Galaxy 15.0%AA 10 min
10 g Saaz 3.3%AA 10 min
20 g Saaz 3.3%AA 0 min

I'll throw in a little bit of dried pink grapefruit peel, coriander seeds and cardomom pods - not as much as I would use in a wit but enough to give a bit of spice background. Should go well with the passionfruit/grapefruit from the galaxy.

2 packets of T-58 yeast.

Will start fermentation at around 18C and let it run into the low 20's. Not sure about that so any comments would be good.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## bonj (18/1/09)

Recipe looks good to me, Andrew. A great idea too.

I brewed this one this morning. I ran out of BB Ale malt so I substituted some BB Galaxy.


```
2779.00 gm	Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain		55.58 %

1721.00 gm	Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain		34.42 %

300.00 gm	 Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC)		   Grain		6.00 %

200.00 gm	 Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC)	Grain		4.00 %

15.00 gm	  NZ Cascade [8.30 %]  (60 min)			 Hops		 12.4 IBU

10.00 gm	  B Saaz [6.80 %]  (60 min)				 Hops		 6.8 IBU

10.00 gm	  B Saaz [6.80 %]  (15 min)				 Hops		 3.4 IBU

5.00 gm	   NZ Cascade [8.30 %]  (15 min)			 Hops		 2.1 IBU

20.00 gm	  NZ Cascade [8.30 %]  (Dry Hop 3 days)	 Hops		  -

1 tsp		 Salt (Boil 15.0 min)					  Misc

2.00 gm	   KoppaFloc (Boil 15.0 min)				 Misc

13.32 gm	  PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min)		 Misc

1 Pkgs		SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05)	Yeast-Ale
```


----------



## Kingy (18/1/09)

Brewing a simple wheat beer for australia day barby next weekend, not much thought when in to this as i have a killer tequila hangover. Im never drinking again lol..
2.5kg wheat 
2.5kg pils
25 gms pearle @ 45 min

anyone feel like coming over to clean my brew gear when i finished brewing lol.


----------



## Millet Man (18/1/09)

Bonj said:


> Recipe looks good to me, Andrew. A great idea too.


It's better than just handing out some chocolates and wedding cake to all the guests!

Almost finished the sparge and it's smelling very nice indeed.


----------



## bonj (18/1/09)

Millet Man said:


> It's better than just handing out some chocolates and wedding cake to all the guests!


I know what I'd rather take home! :super:



> Almost finished the sparge and it's smelling very nice indeed.


Awesome. I'm all finished, cleaned and packed away. And so is my brew


----------



## barls (18/1/09)

did this one yesterday with redbeard
trios pistole (BC)

Recipe Overview
Target Wort Volume Before Boil: 54.00 l Actual Wort Volume Before Boil: 54.00 l
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 40.00 l Actual Wort Volume After Boil: 42.00 l
Target Volume Transferred: 40.00 l Actual Volume Transferred: 42.00 l
Target Volume At Pitching: 40.00 l Actual Volume At Pitching: 42.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 38.00 l Actual Volume Of Finished Beer: 40.00 l
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.053 SG Actual Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.055 SG
Target OG: 1.088 SG Actual OG: 1.089 SG
Target FG: 1.012 SG Actual FG: -No Record-
Target Apparent Attenuation:: 85.5 % Actual Apparent Attenuation: 100.0 %
Target ABV: 10.2 % Actual ABV: 12.0 %
Target ABW: 8.0 % Actual ABW: 9.5 %
Target IBU (using Tinseth): 24.0 IBU Actual IBU: 22.0 IBU
Target Color (using Morey): 26.7 SRM Actual Color: 25.9 SRM
Target Mash Efficiency: 80.0 % Actual Mash Efficiency: 86.4 %
Target Fermentation Temp: 18 degC Actual Fermentation Temp: 18 degC


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Export Pilsner Malt 11.00 kg 78.9 % 3.7 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Crystal 140 0.450 kg 3.2 % 6.9 In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich I 0.450 kg 3.2 % 3.3 In Mash/Steeped
German CaraAmber 0.226 kg 1.6 % 1.3 In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - Candi Sugar Dark 0.906 kg 6.5 % 52.0 Start Of Boil
Sugar - Invert Sugar (Golden) Syrup 0.906 kg 6.5 % 0.0 Start Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
Slovenian Styrian Goldings 4.4 % 94 g 22.1 Loose Whole Hops 60 Min From End
Slovenian Styrian Goldings 2.3 % 28 g 1.9 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
Czech Saaz 3.0 % 14 g 0.1 Loose Pellet Hops 1 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Orange Peel, Bitter 14 g In Boil
Whirlfloc Tablet 2 g In Boil
Star Anise 2 g In Boil
Star Anise 1 g In Boil


Yeast
Wyeast 3864-Canadian/Belgian Style


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (65C/149F) 90minute

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 65 degC 90

heres the drained boiler


----------



## Screwtop (18/1/09)

Back to Caloundra to brew this tomorrow or Tue. 

Recipe: Inspectors Pocket IPA
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 54.02 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 7.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 51.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.56 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 Grain 70.02 % 
2.81 kg Munich, Dark (Weyermann) (15.0 SRM) Grain 29.98 % 
55.00 gm Super Alpha [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 38.8 IBU 
140.00 gm Fuggles (age adjusted) [3.40 %] (15 min)Hops 11.0 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
25.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs English Ale (Fermentis #S-04) Yeast-Ale 


Mash
Time Name Step Temp 
15 min Protein Rest 55.0 C 10 Min 
75 min Saccharification 67.0 C 15 min 
10 min Mash Out 77.0 C 10 min


----------



## schooey (19/1/09)

Pliny the Elder clone 

Size: 23 L
Efficiency: 75.0%

OG: 1.079 
FG: 1.016
Abv: 8.31%
Bitterness: stupid

5.75 kg IMC Ale
0.50 kg Wheat Malt
0.50 kg Carapils
0.25 kg Light Crystal 
800g Dextrose

Single step infusion @ 66C

80g Chinook 13.0% AA FWH
150g Warrior 15.5% AA 90 min
25g Chinook 13.0% AA 90 min
55g Columbus 15.0% AA 30 min
55g Simcoe 13.0% AA 30min
125g Centennial 10.5% AA 0 min
55g Simcoe 13.0% AA 0 min

Whirlfloc @ 10 min

2L starter of White Labs WLP001 California Ale

185g Columbus 15.0% AA added to secondary
110g Centennial 10.0% AA added to secondary
100g Simcoe 13.0% AA added to secondary

Gonna have a crack at this one this weekend, should be fun.... :blink:


----------



## Barry (20/1/09)

Just mashed in an all Northdown special bitter (for a real ale day in Feb) and a Belgian Pale ale for itself and yeast for a tripel and Belgian strong dark.


----------



## Goofinder (20/1/09)

schooey said:


> Bitterness: stupid


Yeah, looks like there's a few hops in that one!


----------



## Tony (20/1/09)

schooey said:


> Pliny the Elder clone
> 
> Size: 23 L
> Efficiency: 75.0%
> ...




What hop shortage :lol:


----------



## Hutch (20/1/09)

schooey said:


> 185g Columbus 15.0% AA added to secondary
> 110g Centennial 10.0% AA added to secondary
> 100g Simcoe 13.0% AA added to secondary



400gm dry-hop :blink: ...mouth-puckering insanity. I hope you manage to squeeze some beer out of the hop sludge  

indeed - what hop shortage!


----------



## schooey (20/1/09)

Woops.... in converting this one, I forgot to halve the hop amounts for a single batch... Even I was wondering don't worry. Rule number 1, don't convert recipes after a 4 pack of La Trappe Quadrupel... :blink:

Should look like this;

Pliny the Elder clone

Size: 23 L
Efficiency: 75.0%

OG: 1.079
FG: 1.016
Abv: 8.31%
Bitterness: stupid

5.75 kg IMC Ale
0.50 kg Wheat Malt
0.50 kg Carapils
0.25 kg Light Crystal
800g Dextrose

Single step infusion @ 66C

40g Chinook 13.0% AA FWH
75g Warrior 15.5% AA 90 min
13g Chinook 13.0% AA 90 min
28g Columbus 15.0% AA 30 min
28g Simcoe 13.0% AA 30min
65g Centennial 10.5% AA 0 min
28g Simcoe 13.0% AA 0 min

Whirlfloc @ 10 min

2L starter of White Labs WLP001 California Ale

95g Columbus 15.0% AA added to secondary
55g Centennial 10.0% AA added to secondary
50g Simcoe 13.0% AA added to secondary


----------



## Hutch (20/1/09)

schooey said:


> 95g Columbus 15.0% AA added to secondary
> 55g Centennial 10.0% AA added to secondary
> 50g Simcoe 13.0% AA added to secondary


So only 200gm dry-hops then - ah, that's quite normal :lol:
Love that mix of hops!


----------



## drsmurto (20/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> Back to Caloundra to brew this tomorrow or Tue.
> 
> Recipe: Inspectors Pocket IPA
> Style: English IPA
> ...



An english IPA is on my to do list. I love the simplicity. Is this a regular Screwy?


----------



## white.grant (20/1/09)

Tony said:


> No..... for starters i catch the trickle that still comes out of the mash tun for 1/2 hr after you finnish sparging.
> 
> I get a couple of liters at 1.020, boil it down for 20 min and chill.
> 
> ...



[slaps forehead] Thanks Tony, that's a good tip.

cheers

grant


----------



## DiscoStu (20/1/09)

AG#6 - Starting 09 with an ordinary english bitter. Brewed on Saturday, no chilled and pitched yeast Sunday night. Bubbling away happily when I got home from work last night. 

Started a yeast library from the NSW Xmas case swap and this is the first time I've then started one up and used it. Thanks Gulpa this is the WY1968 from your IPA. By my calculations actual efficiency was 77%, hit 1.040 instead of the 1.036 I was aiming for.

Recipe: AG6 - Bitter
Brewer: Stuart
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.29 L
Estimated OG: 1.036 SG
Estimated Color: 14.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.35 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 89.10 % 
0.26 kg Crystal, Light (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 6.91 % 
0.15 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 3.99 % 
19.00 gm Target [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.2 IBU 
23.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (Dry Hop 5 daysHops - 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (20 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (20 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
12.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (1 min) Hops 0.1 IBU 
12.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (1 min) Hops 0.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 3.76 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 9.81 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C

Edited: spelling


----------



## browndog (20/1/09)

Hutch said:


> 400gm dry-hop :blink: ...mouth-puckering insanity. I hope you manage to squeeze some beer out of the hop sludge
> 
> indeed - what hop shortage!



Yes Hutch, I was going to recommend a coffee plunger to get all that goodness out of the kettle.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (20/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> An english IPA is on my to do list. I love the simplicity. Is this a regular Screwy?




Sure is Mark, very similar to a commercial beer which I like, but just a tad better:blush: :lol:


----------



## bindi (21/1/09)

Mashing this:

Reinheitsgebot Beer.

22L 

4.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann)
0.08 kg Caraaroma 
0.08 kg Carafoam 
0.08 kg Melanoidin 
16.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 16.2 IBU 
16.00 gm Tradition [5.70 %] (30 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) 

Yeast will be a German.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (22/1/09)

Denny Con's Rye IPA

Love a post night shift mid week brew - 8:30am and the mash is more than half done... all going well I should be showered and in bed by lunchtime.

This might be my last brew on the plastic fantastic braid based mash tun - I'm trading it in for a false bottom/converted keg MT in order to get better flow rates through my RIMS.... except that today the damn braid is working perfectly. Oh well, at least everything in my brewery will be nice solid metal now.

TB


----------



## kabooby (23/1/09)

If have just added 50g of Horizon to the fermenter of APA I brewed the other day (recipe below). I am only fermenting 20l atm. It was @ 1010 and tasting nice but didn't have the strong aroma I was after. I will leave it for a few more days than crash chill into the keg.

Kabooby  

Harrington Pale Ale V2
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 49.61 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 12.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 85.37 % 
0.60 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.32 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 3.66 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 3.66 % 
35.00 gm Horizon [10.90 %] (60 min) Hops 24.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (20 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
50.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
200.00 ml Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Ale V (White Labs #WLP051) Yeast-Ale


----------



## devo (23/1/09)

I'm gonna do a galaxy hop pale ale this sunday.


----------



## Katherine (23/1/09)

Some kind Kolsch for us next... hunting for a recipe now! only have Amarillo hops any suggestions?


----------



## randyrob (23/1/09)

Katie said:


> Some kind Kolsch for us next... hunting for a recipe now! only have Amarillo hops any suggestions?




Hey Katie,

how about something like

90% pils/ale/pale malt
5% munich 1
5% wheat malt

amarillo only for bittering to about 15-17 ibu

mash 65

kolsch yeast


----------



## Katherine (23/1/09)

randyrob said:


> Hey Katie,
> 
> how about something like
> 
> ...




sounds good!


----------



## randyrob (23/1/09)

Katie said:


> sounds good!



if u need some actual figures give me ur batch size, efficiency and aa% of your hops and i'll look into it a bit more for you!


----------



## Weizguy (23/1/09)

Katie said:


> Some kind Kolsch for us next... hunting for a recipe now! only have Amarillo hops any suggestions?


Uuumm, no Klsch with Amarillo. I believe that Amarillo will overpower the subtle maltiness, even if hopped sparingly.

It'll be good to hear the feedback on this style experiment.

As for me, I've just milled 6-odd kilos of grain for a 25l batch of Roggenbier.
Just about to mash in at 68C, after I cool down a bit after the (hand) milling.


----------



## Tony (23/1/09)

I told you you would want a motor on that beast.

I only hand cranked twice with mine. Went and bought pullys!

cheers


----------



## schooey (23/1/09)

Hahahhaahaha.... I love this hobby!

Doing my Pliny clone today...at FWH time, the garage filled with hop aromas and I thought mmmmmmmm... At the 90 min additions, the whole house filled with hop aroma and the missus came down and said "What are you brewing?", at the 30 min additions the whole neighbourhood smelt of hop aroma and the old bloke ten houses up wandered down for a beer....

 How's the serenity?


----------



## drsmurto (23/1/09)

First ever double batch.

First time using the TF floor malted MO.

2 x 20L of Landlord done - 1 x 1275, 1 x 1187. (they were there and i didnt get around to getting a 1469 starter going....)

Was a close call but the 50L keggle had room for a few more drops i reckon.....

Good to have Phillip around to help out and listen to my inane banter on brewing.


----------



## Hutch (23/1/09)

DrSmurto said:


> First ever double batch.
> 
> First time using the TF floor malted MO.
> 
> ...


Like the sound of this side-by-side DrS. 
Keen to here how it goes with the 1187 - I plan to put this yeast and 1469 into a split-batch Landlord Clone over the coming months.
Let us know how it goes...
Hutch.


----------



## Goofinder (23/1/09)

Just about finished the boil on my 'Groaning Ale' (Old Ale). Forgot that I was going to make a bit less to be sure it all fit in the esky mash tun and ended up collecting enough wort for a standard 22L batch. Ended up doing a 120 min boil to get it back to the 18L into the fermenter I wanted! Longest brew I've done by far!


----------



## Tony (23/1/09)

schooey said:


> Hahahhaahaha.... I love this hobby!
> 
> Doing my Pliny clone today...at FWH time, the garage filled with hop aromas and I thought mmmmmmmm... At the 90 min additions, the whole house filled with hop aroma and the missus came down and said "What are you brewing?", at the 30 min additions the whole neighbourhood smelt of hop aroma and the old bloke ten houses up wandered down for a beer....
> 
> How's the serenity?



I remember brewing my Choke a apom IPA with like 600g in a 25 liter batch or something.

My wifes Ex turned up to see the kids and couldnt stand the smell so he left.

We actually get along and he stays here to see his son now and then........ kids come first!!!

But it was the first time the massive smell from hps has driven visitors away 

The wife complaned the smell got in the washing out in the back yard!

Love it.

cheers


----------



## Screwtop (23/1/09)

bindi said:


> Mashing this:
> 
> Reinheitsgebot Beer.
> 
> ...




You feeling ok Bindi ? this recipe appears to be very much ............between the lines :lol:


----------



## Jye (24/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> You feeling ok Bindi ? this recipe appears to be very much ............between the lines :lol:



And no sugar  

Here is this mornings effort, its little brother (9.4%) is 15 months old now and coming along great :icon_drool2: Im only using the first runnings and the second runnings will eventually contribute to wheat wine number 3 in one form or another  


*Wheat Wine II *


Type: All Grain
Date: 24/01/2009 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Jye 
Boil Size: 27.46 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 100.0 % 

55.00 gm Simcoe [11.90%] (60 min) Hops 47.6 IBU 
55.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (20 min) Hops 21.6 IBU 
55.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (5 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
3.50 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
15.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.125 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.029 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 12.7 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 76.3 IBU Calories: 1,223 cal/l 
Est Color: 5.8 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK - Double Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 12.00 kg 
Sparge Water: 10.48 L Grain Temperature: 25.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 25.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 20.40 L of water at 61.7 C 55.0 C 20 min 
Saccrification Add 9.60 L of water at 91.0 C 65.0 C 60 min


----------



## Weizguy (24/1/09)

The eX (aka Dragon) messed around too long yesterday, so I didn't get the Roggenbier down.
Got up (relatively) early today and started the mash. Just finishing the deliberately slow sparge now.

J.C.'s Roggenbier (Jamil recipe)
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 24-01-09 
Style: Roggenbier (German Rye Beer) Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 27.00 L Assistant Brewer: n/a 
Boil Volume: 33.68 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Les - Plastic 50 litre Esky and 80 litre S/S kettle 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.85 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 45.1 % 
1.59 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 25.2 % 
1.37 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 21.7 % 
0.45 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 7.2 % 
0.06 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 0.9 % 
31 gm Tettnang [4.00%] (60 min) Hops 13.7 IBU 
10 gm Saaz [3.50%] (15 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan0 Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3068) [Starter 1200 ml] Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.053 SG (1.046-1.056 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.009 SG (1.010-1.014 SG)
Estimated Color: 25.5 EBC (27.6-37.4 EBC) 
Bitterness: 14.7 IBU (10.0-20.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.7 % (4.5-6.0 %)
Actual Calories: 456 cal/l

wish me luck. It's my first rye beer (of any sort).
Les


----------



## yardy (24/1/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> The eX (aka Dragon) messed around too long yesterday, so I didn't get the Roggenbier down.
> Got up (relatively) early today and started the mash. Just finishing the deliberately slow sparge now.
> 
> J.C.'s Roggenbier (Jamil recipe)
> ...



although i don't think you need it, good luck :icon_cheers: 

it's a beautiful beer this one, i've brewed it a few times and all versions were fantastic imho, i'd like to try it with the liquid yeast.

let us know what you think

cheers

btw, there's an excellent Roggen thread here @ AHB started by Tony in case you hadn't seen it


----------



## Benniee (24/1/09)

Doing a Northern English Brown Ale tomorrow (hope's it's not going to be as hot as it is today).

4.7kg Ale (Barrett Burston)
340g Brown (Bairds)
230g Amber (Bairds)
115g Pale Chocolate (Bairds)

15g Challenger Pellets 12%AA @ 60 mins
25g EKG Pellets 5%AA @ 60 mins
15g EKG Pellets 5%AA @ 5 mins

Wyeast 1968 ESB

Prot rest at 52 for 10 mins
Sach rest at 67 for 60-90 mins

Final Volume in Fermenter 25L
Target OG of [email protected] 75% eff.

Hopefully be good drinking once the really hot weather eases back a bit.

Benniee


----------



## Jye (24/1/09)

What a biatch of a day and I am very annoyed :angry: 

This is the second time I have lost 10+ kg of wheat malt to burning  First time was 10kg of 100% wheat that burnt in the mash by getting stuck under the FB while I was heating with direct fire. BUT today totally caught me off guard... burnt in the kettle! The mash run off was cloudy but I thought thats ok its 100% wheat. However it turns out all those little particles sunk and stuck to the bottom of the kettle... where they proceeded to burn. The whole thing smelt like an ash tray within 10 mins so I stopped the boil and just dumped it, 27L of 1.090 wort (plus some simcoe hops  ) down the drain.

May give the Wheatwine another go tomorrow but with 20% malt so the sparge can be recirculated until clear and reduce the amount of wheat sediment getting into the kettle. 

To top it off Im out of PBW to clean the kettle <_<


----------



## winkle (24/1/09)

Sounds like a hell of a day, Jye.
I've just finished the clean up after brewing yet another UXB.

UXB Belgian Ale 
Belgian Specialty Ale 

Batch Size: 21.00 L
Boil Size: 24.04 L 
Boil Time: 90 mint 

Ingredients

5.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 91.67 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 8.33 % 
24.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 20.7 IBU 
3.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [6.60 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
24.00 gm Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] (30 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
16.00 gm Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] (15 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
16.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [6.60 %] (15 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
3.00 gm Brewer's Gold [8.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat 

Talk about a slow sparge, 2 effing hours for a simple batch sparge. Time to give the old braid the flick. :angry: 
Now for a few hefes to recover....


----------



## Weizguy (24/1/09)

Jye said:


> What a biatch of a day and I am very annoyed :angry:
> 
> This is the second time I have lost 10+ kg of wheat malt to burning  First time was 10kg of 100% wheat that burnt in the mash by getting stuck under the FB while I was heating with direct fire. BUT today totally caught me off guard... burnt in the kettle! The mash run off was cloudy but I thought thats ok its 100% wheat. However it turns out all those little particles sunk and stuck to the bottom of the kettle... where they proceeded to burn. The whole thing smelt like an ash tray within 10 mins so I stopped the boil and just dumped it, 27L of 1.090 wort (plus some simcoe hops  ) down the drain.
> 
> ...


Why compromise the ideal beer? Rice gulls.

That should be OK with the most pyromaniacal of LPG burners.


----------



## BEC26 (25/1/09)

Sadly, nothing at the moment . . .too bloody hot for when it goes into the fermenter (35+ the last week or so)

Oh t have a fermenting fridge, or a 100 can coler lol

Cheers


----------



## raven19 (25/1/09)

Doing my first AG tomorrow (with a mate), 50L batch of Dr Smurto's Golden Ale.

Have done 4 AG's with the Brew Boyz at TAFE, but this is an exciting step up! 

Yeast starters already prepared.

Planning on no chilling this one.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Golden Ale
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 50.00 L 
Boil Size: 67.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 7.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 33.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 56.47 % 
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 18.82 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 18.82 % 
0.63 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 5.88 % 
50.95 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (60 min) Hops 23.6 IBU 
37.50 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
38.21 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (10 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
38.21 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (5 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
1.25 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
3 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05(56))Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.62 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 30.00 L of water at 73.0 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 20.00 L of water at 98.8 C 78.0 C


----------



## Paul H (25/1/09)

236 BABS Lager

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

01-C Light Lager, Premium American Lager

Min OG: 1.046 Max OG: 1.056
Min IBU: 15 Max IBU: 25
Min Clr: 2 Max Clr: 6 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.50 Wort Size (L): 22.50
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 12.01
Anticipated SRM: 4.0
Anticipated IBU: 21.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 17.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.11 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.040 SG 10.04 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.0 4.50 kg. BB Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
10.0 0.50 kg. Flaked Rice 1.040 1

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 3.70 21.6 60 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2007 Pilsen Lager


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: 
Profile known for: 

Calcium(Ca): 0.0 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 0.0 ppm
Sodium(Na): 0.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 0.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 0.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 0.0 ppm

pH: 0.00


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 5.00
Water Qts: 0.00 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 0.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 0.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Mash-out Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Sparge Temp : 0 Time: 0


Total Mash Volume L: 0.00 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## Wardhog (25/1/09)

Enthused by previous success with a hefeweizen, going to do it again. But, I just can't leave well enough alone, so there's some extras this time.

38L batch

5kg JWM wheat
1.7 pils
1.7 Vienna
.5kg Caramunich
80g Carafa III

25g Northern Brewer @ 60
15g Cascade @ 5

Wyeast 3068.

I figured with the 3068 throwing enough fruit that the late Cascade addition will complement, and I'm on a bit of a Carafa III jag at the moment. 
Not going to please a BJCP judge, but this beer is for me.


----------



## Muggus (25/1/09)

Put down my 2nd AG yesterday. Bit of an improvised recipe of malt and hops I had lying around, in a vain attempt to make a hoppy Belgian blond of sorts.
A few firsts for me...first time using Summer Saaz and B Saaz, first time using my new rig, first time using FWH additions, first time using my new grain mill.

Belgian Blond
3.0kg Joe White Pilsner
1.5kg Wheat Malt
0.5kg Weyermann Carapils
0.25kg Caramalt (40-60ebc)
1.0kg White sugar

10g Summer Saaz pellets - (Aus 08 4.7%AA) - FWH
10g Motueka (B Saaz) pellets (NZ 08 7.1%AA) - FWH
10g Summer Saaz pellets - (Aus 08 4.7%AA) - 15 min
10g Motueka (B Saaz) pellets (NZ 08 7.1%AA) - 15 min
10g Summer Saaz pellets - (Aus 08 4.7%AA) - 0 min
10g Motueka (B Saaz) pellets (NZ 08 7.1%AA) - 0 min

WLP500 Trappist Ale yeast - 300ml starter

Mash at 66
90 minute boil
Kettle runnings 12L
Batch size 18L
OG: 1064

Smells awesome!


----------



## mika (25/1/09)

A late start today to miss the warm weather while I'm chilling. 1st Brew for '09, I need to drink faster I think, still haven't got the keg room for it...yet.
My attempt at an English Bitter.

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.25
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.47
Anticipated SRM: 11.6
Anticipated IBU: 34.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.6 5.60 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 3
4.0 0.25 kg. Bairds Medium Crystal 60L England 1.034 60
4.8 0.30 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
1.6 0.10 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 254

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Pioneer - UK Pellet 9.50 22.0 60 min.
15.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.10 6.8 30 min.
15.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.10 4.4 15 min.
10.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.40 1.2 5 min.


Yeast
-----
WYeast 1318 London Ale III


----------



## randyrob (25/1/09)

mika said:


> A late start today to miss the warm weather while I'm chilling. 1st Brew for '09, I need to drink faster I think, still haven't got the keg room for it...yet.
> My attempt at an English Bitter.
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> ...



Yum yum!

i just free'd up a some keg room in my fridge


----------



## mika (25/1/09)

Great, you can finish off my keg of Maibock then 

Whose idea was it to make a 7% Lager, the damn stuff's Rocket fuel ! :wacko:


----------



## kram (25/1/09)

Paul H said:


> 236 BABS Lager


Getting in early Paul?


----------



## Ross (25/1/09)

Brewing tomorrow....My first since the 2nd April last year  

Carbrook Best Bitter 
Special/Best/Premium Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 25/01/2009 
Batch Size: 27.00 L 
Boil Size: 35L
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.10 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 84.54 % 
0.50 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.31 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 5.15 % 
45.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (80 min) Hops 21.4 IBU 
45.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (20 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
45.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (5 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
45.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs TTL (Wyeast #WY1469) Yeast-Ale 
Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.4%
Bitterness: 31.4 IBU Calories: 430 cal/l 
Est Color: 22.5 EBC 

May put down my 1st attempt at an Aussie Ale as well....if the weather holds out..

cheers ross


----------



## Jakechan (25/1/09)

Did my 2nd AG today, with the help of Chris_tannum

*Red Rover Ale

*Type: All Grain
Date: 25/01/2009 
Batch Size: 19.00 L
Brewer: Jake 
Boil Size: 25.19 L Asst Brewer: Chris
Boil Time: 75 min 
Equipment: Jake's Brewing Engine 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5000.00 gm Golden Promise (3.0 SRM) Grain 86.96 % 
500.00 gm Wheat Malt Organic (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.70 % 
250.00 gm Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 4.35 % 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 11.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [5.70 %] (60 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
28.30 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.066 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.056 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.40 %
Bitterness: 26.7 IBU Calories: 517 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.8 SRM


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out Total Grain Weight: 5750.00 gm 
Sparge Water: 16.65 L Grain Temperature: 30.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 30.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C 


Wort transferred to keg and floated in pool for an hour while we relaxed with a home brew. After which the wort had dropped to 32, then into fermenter in fridge. Pitching Nottingham soon.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## TidalPete (25/1/09)

Ross said:


> Brewing tomorrow....My first since the 2nd April last year
> Carbrook Best Bitter
> Special/Best/Premium Bitter
> 
> ...



Looks good Rossco but I am concerned for your sake about the use of Maris Otter when a CraftBrewer identity urged us to buy Maris Otter Floor Malted in the recent SE Qld Bulk Buy as it was a much better choice in HHO? 

Good to see you back brewing again Ross. :icon_cheers: 

TP :beer:


----------



## Jakechan (25/1/09)

If its TF it _is _Floor Malted isnt it?


----------



## TidalPete (25/1/09)

Jakechan said:


> If its TF it _is _Floor Malted isnt it?



Oh Sh*t my error Rossco.h34r: :lol: 

Bairds Maris Otter
TF Maris Otter Floor Malted

Put my BIG FOOT in it again mate. 

TP :beer:


----------



## Ross (25/1/09)

Jakechan said:


> If its TF it _is _Floor Malted isnt it?



Yes Jakechan, spot on, i think Pete's celebrating Australia Day a little early  

cheers Ross

edit: bugger...Pete got in b4 me


----------



## Jye (25/1/09)

Ross said:


> Brewing tomorrow....My first since the 2nd April last year



Make sure Josh is there to show you how to do it


----------



## raven19 (26/1/09)

Ok, finished our first AG this afternoon.

4.5 hrs, including an 80L boil. Thinking we may have overdone our fly sparging a little.

I calculated my efficientcy as 70%.

Ended up with 62L in a no chill cube & two fermenters. One of the fermenters we will dry hop for side by side sampling.

Beersmith output below.

Beers!


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BC 63L Golden Ale
Brewer: Brad & Cam
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 62.00 L 
Boil Size: 80.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 6.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.30 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 56.47 % 
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 18.82 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 18.82 % 
0.63 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 5.88 % 
70.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (60 min) Hops 27.8 IBU 
37.50 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
38.21 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (10 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
38.21 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (5 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
1.25 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
3 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05(56))Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.62 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 30.00 L of water at 73.6 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 20.00 L of water at 99.1 C 78.0 C


----------



## buttersd70 (26/1/09)

Good one Raven. The lure of the dark side is strong...
Was that OK deliberately low, or did you count on higher efficiency?


----------



## Jye (26/1/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Why compromise the ideal beer? Rice gulls.
> 
> That should be OK with the most pyromaniacal of LPG burners.



I would have but Im currently out 

Round 2 <_< 

*Wheat Wine II *
American Barleywine 


Type: All Grain
Date: 26/01/2009 
Batch Size: 18.00 L
Brewer: Jye
Boil Size: 24.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 80.0 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 20.0 % 

45.00 gm Simcoe [11.90%] (60 min) Hops 47.2 IBU 
45.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (20 min) Hops 21.4 IBU 
45.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90%] (5 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
15.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.122 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.028 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 12.4 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 75.6 IBU Calories: -4 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.4 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 10.00 kg 
Sparge Water: 15.01 L Grain Temperature: 30.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 30.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 20.00 L of water at 74.6 C 65.0 C 90 min


----------



## raven19 (26/1/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Good one Raven. The lure of the dark side is strong...
> Was that OK deliberately low, or did you count on higher efficiency?



The force is indeed strong in this one (AG)! :lol: 

My mate and I had previously done the TAFE Mash Brewing course, so we figured we would get a higher efficiency than the starting 70% especially using a fly sparge.

Not exactly sure if I understand you Q though, I think we may have done a little too much fly sparging, hence our beer may be a little watery? Beersmith stated 50L total to sparge (although this was for batch sparging - we fly sparged).

My calculated efficiency (based on Zwickel's method) is based on 9 Brix (1.035) pre-boil and 80L into kettle (hence 90 gms sugar or 9% x 80 x 1.035 = 7.45kg sugar / 10.6 kg grain = 70.3%). Will be posting a separate topic this morning of our brew day.

Zwickel's method:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=19202

Edit:
New topic for our first AG:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...ic=29370&hl=


----------



## Steve (26/1/09)

Just no chilling this double batch in fermenters. Using up scraps of grain

3.5kg Maris Otter
2kg Munich II
1kg BB Galaxy
1kg BB Wheat
400gms Melanoidin
200gms Choc
150gms Carapils

60gms Cascade (6.8%) @ 60
15gms Summer Saaz (4.7) @ 30, 10, 5 & 0

US05

Should be interesting :blink: 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Jye (26/1/09)

Finally finished brewing and ended up with 16 L of 1.110 wheat wine  but it didnt come easy... sparging took about 3 hrs and after cleaning the mash tun it turns out the suction of my pump had inverted my false bottom, which no doubt didnt help with the run off. I also filtered the run off through a hop bag to remove some sediment and out of fear of scortching the bottom of the kettle again I recirculated the wort for the whole boil. Lot of good that did since there was still a small patch of burn wort on the base :angry: however there was no ash smell so there is still hope it will be ok.


----------



## bindi (26/1/09)

Screwtop said:


> You feeling ok Bindi ? this recipe appears to be very much ............between the lines :lol:




Ok, got that out of the way, feeling much better.

Mashing in the morning.
22-23 around 1.075 [or there abouts]

Called: Belgian Midshipmans Left Leg

3.70 kg Pale Malt 
2.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann)
0.30 kg Wheat Malt 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 18.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Tradition [5.70 %] (30 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
0.50 kg Candi Sugar

1 Pkgs Belgian Ale (Wyeast Labs #1214) Yeast-Ale to eat and fart this one.

Will post results.


----------



## Dave86 (27/1/09)

Just christened my new herms yesterday and broke a 3 month brewing drought, planned for a blonde/summer ale, ended up with an IPA  

Recipe was:

2.3kg MO
1.43kg Wey Bo Pils
.69kg JW Wheat
.17kg JW Crystal

20g Northdown @ 60 & 15g @ 15 & 5 
15g NZ Goldings @ 5 & flame out

Ferment cool with nottingham.

Should have ended up with about 20-22 litres @ 1.045, 25ish IBU but due to lack of attention and reduced efficiency ended up with 15L of 1.061 wort at 48 IBU! Could have watered it down to desired gravity, but it sounds like a nice english IPA to me!


----------



## Weizguy (29/1/09)

My 2nd AG for the year. The first, a Roggenbier is chilling to 17C in the jerry can, waiting for yeast, and now I can get back to "Primary Business". A weizen, of course!  
It's been a long time...no wonder I'm feeling a bit down. Last wheat beer I made was in Sept '08 and I gave most of it away in a swap. Here's the old fave again:

*Schneider Weisse *- Classic Euro beer book
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 29-01-09 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 28.00 L
Boil Volume: 37.63 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 80 litre kettle 


*Ingredients*
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.77 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 60.2 % 
1.07 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 17.1 % 
1.06 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 16.9 % 
0.36 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 5.8 % 
25.00 gm Hallertauer [5.70%] (90 min) Hops 15.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50%] (10 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
1.00 tsp Whirfloc tablet (Boil 3.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) [Starter 1500 ml] Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Color: 13.5 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC)
Bitterness: 16.0 IBU

Slow sparging, right now. Really slow, and we'll see if that drags any extra efficiency out.
As long as I get to bed b4 midnight, I'll be happy.
Mmmm, Wheat Beer  :lol: :icon_cheers:


----------



## goatherder (29/1/09)

Nice one Les. I had my first taste of 3638 today when I cracked a virgin keg. All I can say is wow! Amazing flavour profile, I'm now converted to the word of Les.


----------



## Tony (29/1/09)

Thinking of brewing a wheat with just pils and dark wheat malt.

3068 will be used.

Also thinking of no chilling 5 liters of the 50 and saving it till ferment is done and priming the keg with it. Only problem will be the break.

Sooooooooo my solution is to mix the unfermented wort with the finished beer and filter it to the keg, Then pitch a bit of fresh yeast and let it gas up, producing lots of fresh yeast for the drinking with the beer.

thats my silly plan anyway

cheers


----------



## Weizguy (29/1/09)

goatherder said:


> Nice one Les. I had my first taste of 3638 today when I cracked a virgin keg. All I can say is wow! Amazing flavour profile, I'm now converted to the word of Les.


...And the word was good! Testify, Brother Scott! :beerbang:


----------



## winkle (30/1/09)

Provided the braid is replaced tomorrow morning a double batch will be going down.
First up an Acerola Ale which will free up space for more ice in the freezer by removing a swag of frozen fruit, followed by:

Mahaffey's Eire-ish Red 
Irish Red Ale 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 26.33 L 
Boil Time: 75 min
Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 93.56 % 
0.16 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 3.33 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 2.08 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 1.04 % 
18.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 16.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
12.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.87 %
Bitterness: 18.9 IBU Calories: 487 cal/l 
Est Color: 15.6

Might even back up on Sunday with a Wit :icon_cheers:


----------



## Effect (30/1/09)

I too am brewing an irish red ale...got this recipe from DrSmurto. I hope it turns out alright. Crushing the grain as we type 



Irish Red Ale
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 3/04/2008 
Style: Irish Red Ale Brewer: Phillip
Batch Size: 20.00 L Assistant Brewer: Beer
Boil Volume: 27.10 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: My Equipment 
Actual Efficiency: 69.6 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 93.0 % 
0.20 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 4.7 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (Bairds) (659.9 SRM) Grain 2.3 % 
45.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50%] (60 min) Hops 26.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) [Starter 2500 ml] Yeast-Ale


----------



## Tony (30/1/09)

one thing i have always wondered.

On these beersmith printouts it has a taste rating. 

How can you give it a taste rating before youve brewed it?


----------



## schooey (30/1/09)

I guess a certified beer nerd would judge it like it was a comp, or enter it into a comp and go back and update the recipe later, Probably useful if you had a big list of recipes. Useful also when swapping or downloading recipes


----------



## Effect (30/1/09)

Tony said:


> one thing i have always wondered.
> 
> On these beersmith printouts it has a taste rating.
> 
> How can you give it a taste rating before youve brewed it?




I got it from DrSmurto (but I think that 35 is default)

Did you also notice the date?


----------



## buttersd70 (30/1/09)

yes, 35 is the default. :lol:


----------



## Effect (31/1/09)

Tony said:


> one thing i have always wondered.
> 
> On these beersmith printouts it has a taste rating.
> 
> How can you give it a taste rating before youve brewed it?






Tony said:


> I can look at a recipe on paper and taste it in my mind if you know what i mean. I can picture what it will be like and you only get this from experience.
> cheers




 :lol:


----------



## BoilerBoy (31/1/09)

Being only 42C in Adelaide yesterdayI thought I would go ahead with planned brew anyway (Getting used to it now <_< )

A half batch of an Aussie pale of sorts with "Mash hop" & "Flame out" additions of POR only

86.7% Ale malt
8.3% Wheat malt
5.0% Med crystal

Recultured Coopers Ale yeast

It was suggested to me that Mash hopping adds nothing at all, I have mash hopped many times in the past (but not on its own) I know it comes up on this site from time to time and promash gives it an IBU value which I have long susupected as being nominal. 

So I have rolled the dice and gone with a Promash estimation of 30 IBU and see what happens.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Effect (31/1/09)

BoilerBoy said:


> Being only 42C in Adelaide yesterdayI thought I would go ahead with planned brew anyway (Getting used to it now <_< )
> 
> A half batch of an Aussie pale of sorts with "Mash hop" & "Flame out" additions of POR only
> 
> ...



I will be very interested to see what the outcome is!


----------



## Fourstar (31/1/09)

time to drop the whirlflock

brewingin anticipation of st. patties day! Dry stout. 1st tie using plugs in a AG... feels good, i think i might post a show us your empty boiler!



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Dry Stout
Brewer: Braden
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dry Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 29.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 34.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 72.7 % 
1.00 kg Barley, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (2.0 SRM) 18.2 % 
0.50 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (413.0 SRM) 9.1 % 

60.00 gm Goldings, East Kent Flowers [5.06%] (60 min) Hops 34.5 IBU 

1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 73.2 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 15.00 L of water at 88.4 C 77.0 C 10 min 


Yep, cant wait! :chug:


----------



## Dave86 (1/2/09)

BoilerBoy said:


> Being only 42C in Adelaide yesterdayI thought I would go ahead with planned brew anyway (Getting used to it now <_< )
> 
> A half batch of an Aussie pale of sorts with "Mash hop" & "Flame out" additions of POR only
> 
> ...



I think Ross has done side by side brews comparing all mash hopping to a more conventional hopping schedule (can't remember what though!) From what I recall, the regular hop schedule won hands down...


----------



## NickB (1/2/09)

Brewing tomorrow - my first brew of 2009 and my first for more than two months.

Yet to decide on a recipe, so guess I'm winging it tomorrow..... Mind you, a Lager is sounding good, see if my tank water really affects anything.....

Cheers


----------



## winkle (2/2/09)

NickB said:


> Brewing tomorrow - my first brew of 2009 and my first for more than two months.
> 
> Yet to decide on a recipe, so guess I'm winging it tomorrow..... Mind you, a Lager is sounding good, see if my tank water really affects anything.....
> 
> Cheers



Why not a CAP?


----------



## James Squire (3/2/09)

Double brew day today. This one is now finished:

Irish Red

20L
1.048
28IBU
32EBC

4.0 Kgs Golden Promise
0.5 Kgs Light Crystal
0.25 Kgs Caraaroma

40g EKG @ 60min
15g EKG @ 5min

Wyeast 1968 London ESB Ale

The next one is now finishing the sparge:

Special Bitter

20L
1.049
39 IBU
20 EBC

4.5 Kgs Golden Promise
0.25 Kgs Wheat
0.05 Kgs Carafa III

50g EKG @ 60min
15g EKG @ 15min
15g EKG @ 5min

Wyeast 1968 London ESB Ale

Mmmmmm... EKG...

Cheers,

JS.


----------



## winkle (3/2/09)

I think I'll take my own advice.
Tomorrow nite or Thurs...

Klassic Septic Pills 
(Classic American Pilsner) 



Batch Size: 24.00 L

Boil Size: 27.47 L : 
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 81.63 % 
0.50 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 10.20 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.08 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 4.08 % 
25.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 22.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (15 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.45 % 
Bitterness: 28.0 IBU Calories: 411 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.0 SRM 

Need to give that Summer Saaz a proper work-out - this should have a good dry finish :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Thirsty Boy (5/2/09)

just filtered and kegged a rye IIPA ... it smells teriffic and taste pretty damn good.. although I am not sure I'm a big fan of the rye - swmbo is though...... and orders from swmbo for beer, ARE fulfilled. When your wife wants you to brew a 100+IBU IIPA... you thank your lucky stars and brew the damn thing for her.

I had a massive amount of goo left inteh fermentor - a combination of the heap of yeast needed for this thing, the rather large amount of dry hop, and the fact that unusually for me, I let a reasonable amount of break material get into the fermentor. I'm talking 3+ litres that wouldn't go through the filter no mater how much I tried to jiggle it.

So.... I thought I would like to recover that beer (greedy) and have tipped the entirety of teh lees into a funnel with a filter screen in it. After a 100ml or so, the hop pellets from the dry hops, formed a filter bed... and the drips started to come through clear. I will decant off the clear beer from whatever collects and carb it up in a PET bottle with a carb cap. That way I get to drink a little pre-veiw of the keg while its sitting in the keggerator carbing up.

Heres the funnel and the results so far... If I get one half drinkable beer out of it... well, thats better than pouring it down the sink.

TB


----------



## Dave86 (5/2/09)

That's a mighty interesting sounding beer TB! Any chance of a look at the recipe?


----------



## NickB (5/2/09)

winkle said:


> Why not a CAP?




Should have looked back at the thread before I brewed, I forgot all about the CAP!

That said, I went with a Pils...

99% Weyermann Pils Malt
1% Melanoidan

33g Northern Brewer @ 60
40g Saaz @ 5

OG: 1.049
33 IBU


Should be nice!!!

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (5/2/09)

Well TB thats nuts! be interested in seeing a recipe aswell!


About to drop the 60Min addition into this bad boy! Was crystal clear into the boiler, my sparges have been second to none as of late... cant wait!



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Cascading APA
Brewer: Braden
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 7.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.20 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 Grain 88.1 % 
0.35 kg Crystal (Joe White) (22.9 SRM) Grain 5.9 % 
0.35 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (6.8 SRM) Grain 5.9 % 

25.00 gm Horizon [11.30%] (60 min) Hops 31.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.30%] (10 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.30%] (whirlpool)

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.90 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 71.4 C 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 97.7 C 77.0 C 10 min


----------



## Mantis (5/2/09)

Hey TB, I am just blown away by the size of that funnel, and how well you have it balanced on that wee flask. 

Have you got Irish/Jewish bloodlines happening to try to wring the last drop out of the sludge


----------



## Ross (5/2/09)

Ross said:


> Brewing tomorrow....My first since the 2nd April last year
> 
> Carbrook Best Bitter
> Special/Best/Premium Bitter
> ...



I'm back B) ....Kegged tonight - This bitter is bloody beautiful


----------



## Paul H (5/2/09)

Ross said:


> I'm back B) ....Kegged tonight - This bitter is bloody beautiful



I think there'll be a few of us tomorrow night who'll be the judge of that :icon_cheers:


----------



## goatherder (6/2/09)

Sparging this one right now. If I'm gunna swelter, I might as well do it brewing.

Aussie Pale Ale

87% TF Maris Otter
10% Wey Pale Wheat
3% Baird's pale crystal
Mash at 62 to 1.040
35 IBU EKG pellets at 60min
Coopers Yeast (recultured from CPA)


----------



## cubbie (6/2/09)

Tomorrow morning

American Brown Ale

JWM Tad Ale 87%
JWM Dark Crystal 8%
JWM Choc 5%

Mash at 66 to 1.053
Chinook Pellets at 60min
Cascade ( and maybe Fuggles) Pellets at 15 min

total about 35 IBU

Wyeast 1332


----------



## winkle (7/2/09)

Had to put the CAP on hold to next week (no yeast).
Just finished a batch of Acerola Ale, now mashing a APA

Galaxian APA 
American Pale Ale 

Batch Size: 22.00 L
Boil Size: 25.18 L
Boil Time: 75 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 80.00 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 20.00 % 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 24.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (15 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.25 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.054 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.054 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.008 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.97 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.00 % 
Bitterness: 36.2 IBU Calories: 501 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.2 SRM 

Love this hop :icon_drool2:
Hope the've planted a sh*t load this season.


----------



## Doc (7/2/09)

Brewed my second attempt at a hoppy red lite today.
Got started early before things got too hot.
Missed my colour again.
I swear all published SRM figures for Bairds Pale Choc are wrong (to light) 

Doc


----------



## BEC26 (7/2/09)

Nothing.

Too bloody hot . . . . . .no fermenting fridge . .. . Grrrrr

Cheers


----------



## schooey (7/2/09)

I think I may have stuffed up today...

I brewed a bog standard APA a couple of weeks ago, and for one reason or another I ended up leaving it in primary (18C) for the past 3 and a bit weeks. Anyway, I no chilled an RIS a little while ago and planeed to chuck it on the cake of 1056 that the APA came off. Anyway, I transferred the APA to the keg, gassed it burped it, gassed it again, shut the freezer yatter yatter... Then I drained the tiny little bit of wort left on the yeast cake, gave the slurry a little swish and poured in the RIS. Sprayed the lid with no rinse, airlocked it and in the fridge it went.

After a little bit of clean up, I thought... I wonder what that APA tastes like.... went to the keg freezer with a fresh glass and ran off a sample. It has this really slick mouthfeel... Not sure, but it feels like DMS bigtime. It also seems to have lost a lot of the hop intesity. Not really sure whats going on with it, but now I'm wishing I had of sampled it before I threw the RIS in...


----------



## Tony (7/2/09)

Sounds like the same bug i get mate.

leaves the beer with a slick thin kind of feel and masks the hops and malt.

Doesnt taste bad.......... juts not as it should.

I have lost my last couple to this one after a great run of clean beers.

I have all my fermenters rinsed out and waiting for cooler weather next week to bomb with bleach.

cheers


----------



## joecast (8/2/09)

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.20
Anticipated OG: 1.040 Plato: 9.90
Anticipated SRM: 6.6
Anticipated IBU: 27.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 45 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 25.92 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.035 SG 8.81 Plato


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
31.3 1.00 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 8
31.3 1.00 kg. JWM Dark Munich Australia 1.039 13
31.2 1.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
6.3 0.20 kg. Cane Sugar Generic 1.046 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
18.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.00 22.8 First WH
18.00 g. Centennial Pellet 8.00 4.1 10 min.
30.00 g. Centennial Pellet 8.00 0.0 0 min.

yeast: US05 dry

just about to start the boil and added the fwh columbus. love the smell right now. have used the same grain bill with columbus and amarillo and think its great. the centennial might make it even better!
joe


----------



## drsmurto (9/2/09)

Doc said:


> Brewed my second attempt at a hoppy red lite today.
> Got started early before things got too hot.
> Missed my colour again.
> I swear all published SRM figures for Bairds Pale Choc are wrong (to light)
> ...



I have been shifting the EBC of Bairds Pale Choc up from 500 EBC to my current setting of 800 EBC. 

I too found that a few beers i used it in were way over the predicted EBC. 

Have a 3.5% Deuchars IPA on tap that tastes very nice but is SOOOO much darker than i was after.


Brewed twice yesterday, the first was an all-challenger IPA - first time using this hop and the cask ale yeast.

5.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 98.21 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt, Pale (Bairds) (800.0 EBC) Grain 1.79 % 
40.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 35.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (20 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (10 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Cask Ale (Wyeast Labs #1026) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale 

21L
OG 1.059
IBU 48
EBC 25

And then i mashed this h34r:

7.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 53.85 % 
6.00 kg Peat Smoked Malt (5.5 EBC) Grain 46.15 % 
1 Pkgs SafWhisky-M1 (Fermentis #M-1) Yeast

16L
OG 1.100

Finally got a drill bit so i didnt have to hand mill all of that!

Also have a new tap on my HLT so i was able to underlet rather than lifting the bloody thing trying not to burn myself!

The day went very smoothly other than the bit where the hose popped off the plate chiller while i was chilling the IPA and showered me in water. 

And for all the no-chillers out there, i struggled to get the IPA wort below 35C yesterday due to the rainwater tank being nearly empty and the temps being quite high of late so i ended up no chilling the 2nd 'beer'.  Left it outside overnight and it was 18C this morning so pitched the yeast before brekky.


----------



## warrenlw63 (9/2/09)

DrSmurto said:


> And then i mashed this h34r:
> 
> 7.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 53.85 %
> 6.00 kg Peat Smoked Malt (5.5 EBC) Grain 46.15 %
> 1 Pkgs SafWhisky-M1 (Fermentis #M-1) Yeast



That should make some nicely-scented "essential oil" DocSmurt. :icon_drunk: 

Warren -


----------



## Thirsty Boy (9/2/09)

Dave86 said:


> That's a mighty interesting sounding beer TB! Any chance of a look at the recipe?



Its also a mighty nice beer - details in my Whats in the glass? post for it.

The funnel thing was working really well, over a litre of really quite clear beer in there already when I heard a horrible crash.... so rather than any pre-view drink, I got to spend 45mins cleaning up a god awful mess of yeast, break and hops googe that managed to get into truly remote corners of the kitchen :lol: 

Here's the recipe. Its Denny Con's rye IPA adjusted for local malts and my system. I normally adjust my sparge technique for "big" beers, but this time I stuck with no-sparge and got a horrible 69% eff... so I tweaked it back up to 1.071 (target 1.073) with DME and kept on going.

I changed Denny's recipe a little inasmuch as I subbed the 30min addition out for an NC-Cube addition, and I left the 0min addition out in favour of an Ultra Late Hop addition at the same time as the Dry Hop addition (75ish% through fermentation, in the primary) - 18C rising slowly to 21 during the last third, Terminal gravity of 1.014 (79% ADF), Chill, Silica Gel, filter, keg - bloody awesome.

View attachment Thirsty__s___DC_Rye_IPA.txt


----------



## Jakechan (9/2/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> The funnel thing was working really well, over a litre of really quite clear beer in there already when I heard a horrible crash.... so rather than any pre-view drink, I got to spend 45mins cleaning up a god awful mess of yeast, break and hops googe that managed to get into truly remote corners of the kitchen :lol:



Bugger! Not how I thought the story was going to end...


----------



## drsmurto (9/2/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> That should make some nicely-scented "essential oil" DocSmurt. :icon_drunk:
> 
> Warren -



In theory i could take the 'beer' once it has fermented out and purify it and then age it on oak.........


----------



## Ross (9/2/09)

DrSmurto said:


> I have been shifting the EBC of Bairds Pale Choc up from 500 EBC to my current setting of 800 EBC.
> 
> I too found that a few beers i used it in were way over the predicted EBC.




Our current batch of Bairds Pale Chocolate is 800 EBC, so yes, it's right at the top of its colour range at present.

Cheers Ross


----------



## devo (9/2/09)

With the cooler temp on Sunday I managed to find the time to squeeze out a 50lt batch of pilsner using D Saaz hops for flavour/aroma instead of Czech saaz(which i had run out of).


----------



## drsmurto (9/2/09)

Ross said:


> Our current batch of Bairds Pale Chocolate is 800 EBC, so yes, it's right at the top of its colour range at present.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Cheers for the confirmation Ross. 

I love this malt :super:


----------



## Ross (9/2/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Cheers for the confirmation Ross.
> 
> I love this malt :super:




so do I...using in an American Brown tomorrow.


American Brown Ale 
Type: All Grain
Date: 10/02/2009 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 38L
Boil Time: 90 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 78.57 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 7.14 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Malt Pale (900.0 EBC) Grain 4.29 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 3.57 % 
0.25 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 3.57 % 
0.20 kg Brown Malt (112.0 EBC) Grain 2.86 % 
60.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (60 min) Hops 44.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
20.00 gm Centennial [7.60 %] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (5 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (5 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
2 Pkgs CraftBrewer American Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.063 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.25 % 
Bitterness: 53.7 IBU Calories: 540 cal/l 
Est Color: 54.5 EBC 

Cheers ross


----------



## eamonnfoley (9/2/09)

Tony said:


> Sounds like the same bug i get mate.
> 
> leaves the beer with a slick thin kind of feel and masks the hops and malt.
> 
> ...



I think i've been having this problem too. Beer has no taste whatsoever to begin (masked hops and malt), then slowly develops a gushing infection..... Anyone know what it is???? I've reverted to using my glass carboy for a primary as I can't avoid this problem with the plastic primary (will see how it goes). It seems this bug is getting more common but is not documented anywhere. I've even detected it in some commericial microbrewed beers.


----------



## warra48 (9/2/09)

I was planning to brew a BoPils this month, but I don't have access to tank water until it rains again.
So, this is what's now on the menu, planned for this Friday. Will build the WY1469 starter from Wednesday.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Browned Off Ale
Brewer: Robert
Asst Brewer: Elsie the Pug
Style: Northern English Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 34.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4170.00 gm Pale Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 83.40 % 
300.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 6.00 % 
200.00 gm Wheat (4.0 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
100.00 gm Amber (100.0 EBC) Grain 2.00 % 
100.00 gm Carared (43.0 EBC) Grain 2.00 % 
80.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.60 % 
50.00 gm Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 1.00 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 14.3 IBU 
35.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (15 min) Hops 14.9 IBU 
25.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
5.00 gm Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #WY1469) 2.5 litre starter 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge


----------



## Jakechan (9/2/09)

I'm brewing a Porter this week when my grains arrive from Craftbrewer.

Unless someone pipes up with a must-do Porter  recipe for me I will just pick one from the DB and give it a go.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Bribie G (9/2/09)

Ross said:


> so do I...using in an American Brown tomorrow.
> 
> [ ....recipe....]
> 
> Cheers ross



And the BABBs mini comp for March just happens to be American (pale, amber, brown). Hmmmm. Great to hear your'e brewing but.
Dont' worry I'm going to do the amber so you should have a clear run on the brown with that recipe  

Currently four days into the fermentation of my second Yorkshire Bitter.

No Beersmith but:

5 kg Maris Otter floor malted
200g medium crystal
300g dark crystal (looking for a darker John Smith style this brew)

67 degrees

30g Fuggles and one plug EKG 60 mins
20g EKG pellets 20 mins
dry hop 20g EKG pellets

300g dex as common UK commercial practice

WYeast West Yorkshire 1469

This yeast is a very unique beast, it's bred for use in the stone square system and you have to go in every day or so and rouse and beat the crap out of it (loves it!)


----------



## TidalPete (9/2/09)

BribieG said:


> 5 kg Maris Otter floor malted
> 200g medium crystal
> 300g dark crystal (looking for a darker John Smith style this brew)
> 
> ...



Bribie,

That seems a lot of crystal? Do you mean you are using 300g Dark Crystal rather than the 200g of medium? :unsure: 

TP


----------



## Bribie G (9/2/09)

warra48 said:


> I was planning to brew a BoPils this month, but I don't have access to tank water until it rains again.
> So, this is what's now on the menu, planned for this Friday. Will build the WY1469 starter from Wednesday.
> 
> .........
> Recipe: Browned Off Ale



Warra, I'm a Geordie myself and have been wanting to try a Newcastle Brown lookalike for ages, and discovered that since the 1920s they have used Northdown hops and also, surprise surprise, import Hallertau Hops from Germany. 

Hallertau
Northdown
Northern Brewer
Target

I expect they had to ditch the Hallertau during the recent stoush with Herr Hitler but all friends again now  

I'd love to hear how the Yorkie yeast goes in it. Newcastle beer was always very attached to Scottish Brewing traditions but I've got some 1469 breeding up nicely at the moment and would certainly give it a go myself ( Brisbane club mini comp in May is Northern style brown so I'm keen to hear how you go)

Cheers
Michael

PS stayed at Port last week for 2 nights, very impressed. Nice Squire on tap at the Town Common (?) pub and sank numerous porters.


----------



## Bribie G (9/2/09)

TidalPete said:


> Bribie,
> 
> That seems a lot of crystal? Do you mean you are using 300g Dark Crystal rather than the 200g of medium? :unsure:
> 
> TP



I'll confess that I was going to use 200 and 200 but the bag had 300 of dark left in it so I thought "what the hell  "

My first Yorkie was 200 medium and 100 dark and came out this colour:





I'm looking more for a John Smith colour that is copper coloured, for example a bit darker than a Kilkenny. Yes I was a bit apprehensive that the crystal flavour would be obtrusive but had a sneaky taste of the wort while dry hopping and rousing and it's not Over the top at the moment. Bloody delicious in fact :icon_cheers: 

Have you ever used the 1469 ? It's a great ale yeast but need special treatment. I'm going to rouse my present brew every day for five days, sort of like they do in the Yorkshire Square system in the UK where they mix the top cropping yeast with some wort and blend it back into the fermenter several times during fermentation. The beer turns out like liquid silk.


----------



## TidalPete (9/2/09)

BribieG said:


> I'll confess that I was going to use 200 and 200 but the bag had 300 of dark left in it so I thought "what the hell  "
> 
> My first Yorkie was 200 medium and 100 dark and came out this colour:
> 
> ...



Never used the 1469 yet Bribie but should have some in my hot little hands any day now & plan to make my first Yorkshire Bitter very soon.
Thanks for the tip re the yeast rousing. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Doc (9/2/09)

Ross said:


> Our current batch of Bairds Pale Chocolate is 800 EBC, so yes, it's right at the top of its colour range at present.
> 
> Cheers Ross



That would explain my current batches colour. I calculated on 500 EBC.
This is my second attempt at this beer. Maybe by the third crack I'll get it right.

Doc


----------



## Ross (9/2/09)

BribieG said:


> Have you ever used the 1469 ? It's a great ale yeast but need special treatment. I'm going to rouse my present brew every day for five days, sort of like they do in the Yorkshire Square system in the UK where they mix the top cropping yeast with some wort and blend it back into the fermenter several times during fermentation. The beer turns out like liquid silk.



BribieG,

Just done my first bitter with WY1469 & i reckon it's my best ever (interested in your opinion at next brew meet if I have any left - lol). Didn't need any special attention other than my usual approach of warming as fermentation ends. Attenuated well & dropped beautifully bright.

cheers Ross


----------



## leeboy (9/2/09)

My first use of fruit in beer. Always been hesitant to try it since 4 ingredients makes an awesome drink on its own, but got given crap loads of cherries after christmas and froze them to do this.

ProMash Recipe Printout

Recipe : Cherry Porter

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

15-B Porter, Brown Porter

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.050
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 20 Max Clr: 35 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (LTR): 40.00 Wort Size (LTR): 40.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.44
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.51
Anticipated SRM: 20.4
Anticipated IBU: 24.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
77.3 7.30 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.038 3
6.4 0.60 kg. CaraMunich 40 France 1.034 40
5.3 0.50 kg. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 8
3.2 0.30 kg. Chocolate Malt America 1.029 350
5.3 0.50 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
2.1 0.20 kg. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40
0.4 0.04 kg. Carafa Special Germany 1.030 600
0.7kg Cherries (boiled, then strained the juice made up to 2L and reboiled and thown in with 5Mins remaining. no infections here I hope. Everything was hot for a long time.

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Styrian Goldings Pellet 5.90 18.9 60 min.
50.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.00 5.4 15 min.


Yeast
-----
Muntons

edit = forgot to put cherries in the recipe


----------



## Bribie G (9/2/09)

Ross said:


> BribieG,
> 
> Just done my first bitter with WY1469 & i reckon it's my best ever (interested in your opinion at next brew meet if I have any left - lol). Didn't need any special attention other than my usual approach of warming as fermentation ends. Attenuated well & dropped beautifully bright.
> 
> cheers Ross



My current 1469 should be about drinkable at next BABBs so we can have a slurp. My first AG was a 1469 that I took to the last meeting. I had just 'winged' it whilst gazed in amazement at the rocky popcorn head in the fermenter and thought "when the f%^$k is this going to stop fermenting?, but this second brew is the first one I am bashing the shyte out of and trying to emulate the stone square system so it will be an interestng tasting session :icon_cheers:


----------



## warra48 (9/2/09)

BribieG said:


> Have you ever used the 1469 ? It's a great ale yeast but need special treatment. I'm going to rouse my present brew every day for five days, sort of like they do in the Yorkshire Square system in the UK where they mix the top cropping yeast with some wort and blend it back into the fermenter several times during fermentation. The beer turns out like liquid silk.



I used WY1469 on a Hobgoblin inspired ale brewed on 15/1/09.
It certainly produces a very dense top cropping kraeusen. It ran well for about 3 days, when I had to give a good rousing, and it took off again at a run.
I had to rack it on 24/1/09, as I was going to NZ for a family wedding, and didn't want to leave it sitting on the yeast while I was away.
It attenuated extremely well, from 1.059 to 1.010 by the time I racked it for CCing.
I bottled it on 7/2/09. Didn't take a sample, and didn't taste it, but the aroma was great.

I'll give you a run down on the Brown when it's all done. My planned brew is a copy of one I did on 5/9/08 with Nottingham. It's a good drink but has a tad too obvious bitterness from the chocolate and amber, so I've upped the crystal a touch, which I think will balance it better. WY1469 should add its own special character (I hope).


----------



## AndySmith (9/2/09)

BribieG said:


> My current 1469 should be about drinkable at next BABBs so we can have a slurp. My first AG was a 1469 that I took to the last meeting. I had just 'winged' it whilst gazed in amazement at the rocky popcorn head in the fermenter and thought "when the f%^$k is this going to stop fermenting?, but this second brew is the first one I am bashing the shyte out of and trying to emulate the stone square system so it will be an interestng tasting session :icon_cheers:



I'll be bringing mine along too for your feedback. Having a pint right now actually 

I didn't rouse mine at all it just did it's thing.


----------



## Bribie G (9/2/09)

Turkey Head Brewing said:


> I'll be bringing mine along too for your feedback. Having a pint right now actually
> 
> I didn't rouse mine at all it just did it's thing.



Yup we were talking about that, it should be an interesting taste off! Will have to talk in Yorkshire accent: "ey up by gum, sethee I tell you nay, that's a grand Yorkshire Bitter Grommitt . :super: "


----------



## boingk (9/2/09)

Dirty kits & bits Dutch lager. Stock filler while I wait for my AG kettle...all the while staring temptuously at my sack of JW Traditional Ale.

Coopers Lager,
700g LDME/300g Dex,
150g Munich,
20g Tettnang @ 15min.

Planning on 10g Tettnang dry in secondary, and fermenting with W-34/70 once its ice-bath cools it to a nice 18'C pitching temp. 

Just dawned on me that this may be my last kit-based brew. Not sure how I feel about that...

Cheers all - boingk

EDIT: Woo, 700th post!


----------



## Bribie G (10/2/09)

boingk said:


> ............................
> Just dawned on me that this may be my last kit-based brew. Not sure how I feel about that...
> 
> Cheers all - boingk
> ...



Nothing wrong with a kit as a base goop if it makes a beer you enjoy. I now do all grain UK bitters but also enjoy an Australian lager and find that a can of coopers lager plus a partial mash plus some dex plus some light hop additons plus a better yeast makes something just as good as a Melbourne Bitter or a XXXX depending on the hops. Sinking a pint right now.
I actually make a full AG mash brew with a pilsener malt, hop it heavily and cube it between four 5L jerry cans from Bunnings, so I can do an 'instant' partial with tin, dex and the jerrycan of wort. A brew that can be assembled in 15 mins that is fairly equivalent to an Oz brew from the bottleshop as a good quaffing or lawnmower lager.

Horses for courses.


----------



## kram (10/2/09)

First APA since September

Recipe: #49 AG36 APA
Brewer: kram
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (-50.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.50 L 
Boil Size: 29.80 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 13.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 80.81 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 6.06 % 
0.25 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 5.05 % 
0.25 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 5.05 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 3.03 % 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [10.30 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
12.20 gm Amarillo Gold [10.30 %] (40 min) Hops 11.9 IBU 
12.10 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (40 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
12.00 gm Amarillo Gold [10.30 %] (10 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
12.00 gm B Saaz [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs US-56 Yeast-Ale


----------



## reviled (10/2/09)

kram said:


> First APA since September
> 
> Recipe: #49 AG36 APA
> Brewer: kram
> ...



Shit Kram I like that hop combo, looks tasty!  Let us know how it turns out..


----------



## schooey (10/2/09)

schooey said:


> Woops.... in converting this one, I forgot to halve the hop amounts for a single batch... Even I was wondering don't worry. Rule number 1, don't convert recipes after a 4 pack of La Trappe Quadrupel... :blink:
> 
> Should look like this;
> 
> ...



Bottled this one tonight. Its, ummmm......... 

Hoppy!

but bloody lick your lips yum


----------



## Matau (10/2/09)

No Beersmith.....using Promash but haven't figured it all out yet so I'll fudge it

Recipe: The Four Black Utes of the Apocalypse APA

Batch Size: 45 L 
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 18.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------

JWM Pale 9kg
JWM Caramalt 500g
JWM Wheat Malt 500g
Simcoe 20g (60min)
Simcoe 50g (5min)
Cascade 50g (0 min)


----------



## FreemanDC (10/2/09)

Can of tooheys Larger !!!!!!!!

1kg of Malt !!!!!!!!!!!

Some Dex !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Standard YEAST !!!! ( made to a starter though ) 

All on Special !!!!! ( 8 Bucks all up )

bit of a surprise, but on the tin it actually says to ferment between 18 and 24 ! yes folks 18 !!!!


----------



## sponge (10/2/09)

Matau said:


> No Beersmith.....using Promash but haven't figured it all out yet so I'll fudge it
> 
> Recipe: The Four Black Utes of the Apocalypse APA
> 
> ...



A little low on the IBU's isnt it?


----------



## Matau (10/2/09)

sponge said:


> A little low on the IBU's isnt it?



Seems a little low for an APA ....first AG brew so still fumbling around


----------



## reviled (12/2/09)

Milled the grain for my 1st brew of 2009 last night :beerbang: Really looking forward to it!

Going for something different, and im also messing with my hop additions, counting the 15 as a 30min, and the FO as a 15 min addition due to no chilling, and to make up for lack of aroma by dry hopping...

3.5kg NZ Pale
800g Rye
230g Med Crystal

60 : 12g Nelson Sauvin
15 : 10g Northern Brewer
FO : 15g Fuggles, 13g Nugget, 11g Williamette
Dry hop : 15g Fuggles

Not sure what yeast, got a pack of nottingham I might use cos may not have time to get a 1469 starter going?? Using the Beer recipator puts my figures at OG - 1052 and about 47 IBU's (if my calcs are correct)


----------



## Thirsty Boy (12/2/09)

2/3rds of the way through mashing an American wheat

60/40 pale/wheat, OG 1.046 - hopped with Nelson Sauvin and a very light touch of Galaxy. Wyeats 1056 ... supposed to be a crowd pleaser for a non beer geek party

Neigbours are looking at me funny... out in the backyard with brewing gear and on my third beer. I am a night shift worker though, so its after work beers for me... funny how people dont seem to thik you should be downing Coopers red at 7:30 in the morning. :lol:


----------



## KHB (12/2/09)

Thirsty Boy said:


> 2/3rds of the way through mashing an American wheat
> 
> 60/40 pale/wheat, OG 1.046 - hopped with Nelson Sauvin and a very light touch of Galaxy. Wyeats 1056 ... supposed to be a crowd pleaser for a non beer geek party
> 
> Neigbours are looking at me funny... out in the backyard with brewing gear and on my third beer. I am a night shift worker though, so its after work beers for me... funny how people dont seem to thik you should be downing Coopers red at 7:30 in the morning. :lol:




No wonder your getting wierd looks!

KHB

Finished this one at quarter to two this morning!!!

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: #19 Yardglass Light
Brewer: Ben Sparks
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.035 SG
Estimated Color: 7.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.10 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 88.57 % 
0.40 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 11.43 % 
11.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 16.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (15 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.53 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [CultuYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 3.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 9.62 L of water at 82.5 C 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 2 min 75.6 C


----------



## Jakechan (12/2/09)

Big day up here in Happy Rock today 

Brewed my 4th and 5th AGs, and now that I know how to actually batch sparge (thanks to Ross) I was hitting my targets left right and centre.

First up was a Robust Porter. All the stars aligned for this one, right on the strike temp, volume and gravity into the boiler spot on, and OG perfect. Its already fermenting with some Nottingham. Efficiency 77%! 

2nd was an American IPA. This was a real spur of the moment recipe as I hadnt planned to do 2 brews today. But in it went. Although the targets werent as spot on as the Porter it still turned out great with 25l after boiling but a slightly lower OG leaving me an efficiency of 70%.

All in all, a very tiring yet very satisfying day. And to top it off "February is it" for me too, so I didnt have a beer all day.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## tourist (13/2/09)

KHB said:


> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: #19 Yardglass Light
> Brewer: Ben Sparks
> Asst Brewer:
> ...



Can someone please tell me how to post a recipe all sexy like this from Beersmith? Cheers.


----------



## bconnery (13/2/09)

tourist said:


> Can someone please tell me how to post a recipe all sexy like this from Beersmith? Cheers.



There might be an easier way but I export it as a text file and then paste from that...
Select your recipe(s) and select File-->Export As from the menu. 
Change to text, save it wherever and then open it...


----------



## tourist (13/2/09)

Cheers, bconnery.

My gift to my special lady:


Recipe: Happy vALEntine
Brewer: Charlie Buckles
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 21.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 8.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) UK (2.0 EBC) Grain 80.0 % 
0.50 kg Carahell (27.0 EBC) Grain 10.0 % 
0.50 kg White Wheat Malt (4.7 EBC) Grain 10.0 % 
8.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 10.5 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
14.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (15 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg


I know - I spoil her.....


----------



## Screwtop (13/2/09)

bconnery said:


> There might be an easier way but I export it as a text file and then paste from that...



There is but IT geeks like to do things the hard way  

No need to open the recipe, just highlight it, in the pull down menu above select the text view of the recipe 

which will then appear in the preview pane below, simply highlight, right click and select copy. Paste this into your post, edit if you want, then you can highlight it and place the text in quotes using the tool on the menu (the text bubble 
) above the open post window.

Screwy


----------



## bonj (13/2/09)

Screwtop said:


> There is but IT geeks like to do things the hard way
> 
> No need to open the recipe, just highlight it, in the pull down menu above select the text view of the recipe View attachment 24690
> which will then appear in the preview pane below, simply highlight, right click and select copy. Paste this into your post, edit if you want, then you can highlight it and place the text in quotes using the tool on the menu (the text bubble View attachment 24689
> ) above the open post window.



I should add that if you're being a real geek and running Beersmith in Linux with WINE, then Screwy's method doesn't seem to work. I use the same method as bconnery above, which will henceforth be known as the "Ben Method".


----------



## schooey (13/2/09)

Screwtop said:


> There is but IT geeks like to do things the hard way
> 
> No need to open the recipe, just highlight it, in the pull down menu above select the text view of the recipe View attachment 24690
> which will then appear in the preview pane below, simply highlight, right click and select copy. Paste this into your post, edit if you want, then you can highlight it and place the text in quotes using the tool on the menu (the text bubble View attachment 24689
> ...



When I do this, I end up with big ass text like this;



*Marzen*
*Brew Type:* All Grain*Date:* 5/02/2009*Style:* Mrzen (traditionel oktoberfest l)*Brewer:* Schooey*Batch Size:* 55.00 L*Assistant Brewer:* *Boil Volume:* 62.96 L*Boil Time:* 60 min*Brewhouse Efficiency:* 75.0 %*Equipment:* My Equipment*Actual Efficiency:* 76.7 %*Taste Rating (50 possible points):* 35.0

*Ingredients*AmountItemType% or IBU5.01 kgPilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM)Grain40.7 %3.01 kgMunich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM)Grain24.4 %2.50 kgVienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM)Grain20.3 %1.00 kgWheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM)Grain8.1 %0.40 kgCaraamber (Weyermann) (36.0 SRM)Grain3.3 %0.40 kgCaraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM)Grain3.3 %130.00 gmTettnang [4.90%] (60 min)Hops27.6 IBU30.03 gmHallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (15 min)Hops2.6 IBU30.00 gmSaaz [2.50%] (15 min)Hops1.6 IBU1 PkgsBohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124)Yeast-Lager
*Beer Profile**Estimated Original Gravity:* 1.053 SG (1.052-1.060 SG)*Measured Original Gravity:* 1.054 SG*Estimated Final Gravity:* 1.015 SG (1.012-1.020 SG)*Measured Final Gravity:* 1.013 SG*Estimated Color:* 11.2 SRM (5.6-17.8 SRM)*Color* *[Color]**Bitterness:* 31.7 IBU (22.0-28.0 IBU)*Alpha Acid Units:* 2.0 AAU*Estimated Alcohol by Volume:* 5.0 % (5.2-6.2 %)*Actual Alcohol by Volume:* 5.3 %*Actual Calories:* 508 cal/l

*Mash Profile**Name:* My Mash*Mash Tun Weight:* 0.00 kg*Mash Grain Weight:* 12.32 kg*Mash PH:* 5.4 PH*Grain Temperature:* 22.2 C*Sparge Temperature:* 75.6 C*Sparge Water:* 40.79 L*Adjust Temp for Equipment:* FALSE
NameDescriptionStep TempStep TimeStepAdd 34.50 L of water at 41.8 C39.5 C20 minStepDecoct 10.90 L of mash and boil it55.0 C60 minStepDecoct 10.40 L of mash and boil it66.0 C20 minStepAdd 0.00 L of water at 66.0 C66.0 C40 minStepDecoct 11.26 L of mash and boil it75.0 C40 min


*Carbonation and Storage**Carbonation Type:* Corn Sugar*Carbonation Volumes:* 2.4 (2.5-2.8 vols)*Estimated Priming Weight:* 311.6 gm*Temperature at Bottling:* 15.6 C*Primer Used:* -*Age for:* 4.0 Weeks*Storage Temperature:* 11.1 C


----------



## schooey (13/2/09)

And if I export as a text file, I get all the code tags with it....


----------



## bconnery (13/2/09)

Bonj said:


> I should add that if you're being a real geek and running Beersmith in Linux with WINE,



Well there's your problem. 
This is a BEER forum Ben


----------



## Screwtop (13/2/09)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bonj (13/2/09)

bconnery said:


> Well there's your problem.
> This is a BEER forum Ben


touche :lol:


----------



## white.grant (13/2/09)

Screwtop said:


> There is but IT geeks like to do things the hard way
> 
> No need to open the recipe, just highlight it, in the pull down menu above select the text view of the recipe View attachment 24690
> which will then appear in the preview pane below, simply highlight, right click and select copy. Paste this into your post, edit if you want, then you can highlight it and place the text in quotes using the tool on the menu (the text bubble View attachment 24689
> ...



I get a similar result to schooey, but I have just mashed in on this

Taste: (35.0) Recipe Specifications -------------------------- Batch Size: 26.00 L Boil Size: 33.03 L Estimated OG: 1.051 SG Estimated Color: 22.5 SRM Estimated IBU: 16.9 IBU Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % Boil Time: 90 Minutes Ingredients: ------------ Amount Item Type % or IBU 4.31 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 74.44 % 0.45 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 7.77 % 0.45 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 7.77 % 0.29 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 5.01 % 0.29 kg Wheat Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.01 % 35.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (60 min) Hops 15.7 IBU 14.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (10 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 1.37 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) [Starter 12Yeast-Ale Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5.79 kg ---------------------------- Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 60 min Mash In Add 15.10 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 10 min Mash Out Add 8.46 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C Notes:


----------



## Ronin (13/2/09)

BribieG said:


> Warra, I'm a Geordie myself and have been wanting to try a Newcastle Brown lookalike for ages, and discovered that since the 1920s they have used Northdown hops and also, surprise surprise, import Hallertau Hops from Germany.
> 
> Hallertau
> Northdown
> ...



I just kegged a brown ale that I brewed with 1469...

3.33 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.6 EBC) Grain 82.00 % 
0.24 kg Crystal Malt - Medium (Bairds) (140.0 EBC) Grain 6.00 % 
0.16 kg Amber Malt (Bairds (85.0 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
0.08 kg Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (1130.0 EBC) Grain 2.00 % 
0.24 kg Dememera Sugar (3.9 EBC) Sugar 6%

27IBU with EKG, O.G. 1.044, F.G. 1.012.

It's a recipe I've fermented with 1028 a few times and works well, this time it was so much maltier and nuttier. I think more hops are called for next time, 1469 really suppresses any hop character.


----------



## Screwtop (13/2/09)

Grantw said:


> Taste: (35.0) Recipe Specifications -------------------------- Batch Size: 26.00 L Boil Size: 33.03 L Estimated OG: 1.051 SG Estimated Color: 22.5 SRM Estimated IBU: 16.9 IBU Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % Boil Time: 90 Minutes Ingredients: ------------ Amount Item Type % or IBU 4.31 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 74.44 % 0.45 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 7.77 % 0.45 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 7.77 % 0.29 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 5.01 % 0.29 kg Wheat Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.01 % 35.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (60 min) Hops 15.7 IBU 14.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (10 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 1.37 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) [Starter 12Yeast-Ale Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5.79 kg ---------------------------- Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 60 min Mash In Add 15.10 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 10 min Mash Out Add 8.46 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C Notes:




Is this (above) how the your recipe appears in the preview pane at the bottom of the screen when text is selected? Weird

Screwy

This is how it appears for me:


----------



## white.grant (13/2/09)

Screwtop said:


> Is this (above) how the your recipe appears in the preview pane at the bottom of the screen when text is selected? Weird
> 
> Screwy
> 
> ...



Pretty much, your font sets a bit different




I've got Beersmith version 1_40 build 037 on XP

cheers

grant


----------



## warra48 (13/2/09)

I've been building up a starter of WY1469 for the last couple of days, in readiness for a Brown Ale planned for tomorrow.
The starter was stepped up from a split of an earlier starter.
Here's the before and after result.


----------



## Ronin (13/2/09)

warra48 said:


> I've been building up a starter of WY1469 for the last couple of days, in readiness for a Brown Ale planned for tomorrow.
> The starter was stepped up from a split of an earlier starter.
> Here's the before and after result.



I think 1469 worked amazing in that brown ale I mentioned above. Anything where you want malty with some nuttiness. I'm considering using it for an oatmeal stout over winter...

And fast too...5 days fermenting, 5 days at 2C and it dropped really clear and pretty much ready to drink after that.


----------



## white.grant (13/2/09)

Grantw said:


> I get a similar result to schooey, but I have just mashed in on this
> 
> Taste: (35.0) Recipe Specifications -------------------------- Batch Size: 26.00 L Boil Size: 33.03 L Estimated OG: 1.051 SG Estimated Color: 22.5 SRM Estimated IBU: 16.9 IBU Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % Boil Time: 90 Minutes Ingredients: ------------ Amount Item Type % or IBU 4.31 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 74.44 % 0.45 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 7.77 % 0.45 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 7.77 % 0.29 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 5.01 % 0.29 kg Wheat Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.01 % 35.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (60 min) Hops 15.7 IBU 14.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (10 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 1.37 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) [Starter 12Yeast-Ale Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body Total Grain Weight: 5.79 kg ---------------------------- Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 60 min Mash In Add 15.10 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 10 min Mash Out Add 8.46 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C Notes:




Great brew day today and despite a few issues with my mastun thermometer, I managed to hit 89% efficiency, which the annals say is my best ever. Got a nice fat cube of porter cooling on the garage floor and now celebrating with a weizenbock. 

I love brewing!

cheers

grant


----------



## yardy (14/2/09)

brewing my first Irish Red today,

3.000 Pale
2.000 TFFMMO
0.200 Carared
0.150 Caraaroma
0.100 Melanoidian 
0.050 Chocolate

40gm EKG @ FWH
05gm EKG @ 30 min

1 lt starter Wyeast 1968 London ESB

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Screwtop (14/2/09)

Grantw said:


> Pretty much, your font sets a bit different
> 
> View attachment 24698
> 
> ...




Grant, just select the text in the preview pane that you want to post and copy it, then paste into your post and enclose in quotes.

Geez Ben did I say this method was easier :lol:

THE LAST OFF TOPIC POST FROM ME IN THIS THREAD


----------



## blackbock (14/2/09)

Just nearing the end of the boil for Jamil's Roggen.

The sparge was slow but no rice hulls used :beerbang: . Once I upped the temperature of the sparge water to about 90 it ran off pretty well like a barley beer. Should be an interesting drop. I plan to ferment it at 17 using the Danstar Munich dry yeast (never used it before)


----------



## yardy (14/2/09)

blackbock said:


> Just nearing the end of the boil for Jamil's Roggen.
> 
> The sparge was slow but no rice hulls used :beerbang: . Once I upped the temperature of the sparge water to about 90 it ran off pretty well like a barley beer. Should be an interesting drop. I plan to ferment it at 17 using the Danstar Munich dry yeast (never used it before)




it's a good drop alright, i've brewed it 3 times with 3 different yeasts, all outstanding imho.

cheers
Yard


----------



## glennheinzel (14/2/09)

blackbock said:


> Just nearing the end of the boil for Jamil's Roggen.
> 
> The sparge was slow but no rice hulls used :beerbang: . Once I upped the temperature of the sparge water to about 90 it ran off pretty well like a barley beer. Should be an interesting drop. I plan to ferment it at 17 using the Danstar Munich dry yeast (never used it before)



I've done that combo before and it has come out quite good, although I do prefer it with Saf WB-06. I've got some White Labs Hefe IV to try next time.


----------



## glennheinzel (14/2/09)

Jamil's American Brown Ale (Janets Brown Ale)
Size: 22.7 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Attenuation: 76.0%

Original Gravity: 1.067 (1.045 - 1.060)
Terminal Gravity: 1.016 (1.010 - 1.016)
Color: 19.8 (18.0 - 35.0)
Alcohol: 6.67% (4.3% - 6.2%)
Bitterness: 63.31 (20.0 - 40.0)

Ingredients:
5.5 kg Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt (Thomas Fawcett floor malted)
0.5 kg Pale Wheat Malt
0.6 kg Carapils/Carafoam
0.6 kg Crystal Malt
0.230 kg Chocolate Malt
67.0 g Northern Brewer (6.7%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
20.0 g Northern Brewer (6.7%) - added during boil, boiled 15 min
23.0 g Cascade (6.7%) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
43 g Cascade (6.7%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min
60.0 g Centennial (7.2%) - added dry to primary fermenter
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient (AKA Fermax) - added during boil, boiled 15 min
1.0 ea Whirlfloc Tablets (Irish moss) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
1 ea Fermentis US-05 Safale US-05


----------



## Tony (14/2/09)

Got a starter of 1272 going to see if its alive after 4 months in the fridge so needed something to brew with it.

Going to No Chill an American Rye to throw on it if it kicks up.

No american "C" hops either 

American Rye

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 27.00 Wort Size (L): 27.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.70
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.71
Anticipated EBC: 10.9
Anticipated IBU: 25.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
52.6 3.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
26.3 1.50 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.037 18
17.5 1.00 kg. Weyermann Pale Rye Malt Germany 1.034 6
3.5 0.20 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Horizon Pellet 10.90 20.3 40 min.
20.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 4.7 15 min.
30.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

1272 American ale II or US-05 if its dead.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/2/09)

Got my dark grains steping ready for a Stout..  

Sick of getting stuck sparges doing stouts, :angry: the the dark grains are going in after the mash


----------



## Tony (14/2/09)

Ive never had dark grain stick a mash before?

Dont ever put Rye Malt in your mash tun then!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/2/09)

I have...nearly always it gives me grief.. :angry: 


Maybe I need some rice gulls


----------



## blackbock (14/2/09)

yardy said:


> it's a good drop alright, i've brewed it 3 times with 3 different yeasts, all outstanding imho.





Rukh said:


> I've done that combo before and it has come out quite good, although I do prefer it with Saf WB-06. I've got some White Labs Hefe IV to try next time.





Looks like there are a few other Rye enthusiasts out there!

It's a unique experience emptying those jelly-like spent grains and seeing an oily rainbow appear in your brew kettle


----------



## yardy (14/2/09)

blackbock said:


> *Looks like there are a few other Rye enthusiasts out there!*



ryed on, tried a 100% rye once, mash never stuck but it tasted like sump oil from a datsun 200B.


----------



## Tony (14/2/09)

I remember you making it but not raving about it mate. I can imagine it was thick.

60% is like oil. The bubbles move up at half speed in the glass.

my american Rye is sparging now and flowing no problems at all!.

cheers


----------



## yardy (14/2/09)

not raving ?

should've been in the shed at the tasting :lol: 

yeah, sometimes too much of a good thing is true.

cheers

the IPA i'm chugging atm is not bad though, up the shed with the number 1 son (10 years and 2 months), discussing Neil Young, Pink Floyd, Tom Petty etc.. he loves the old stuff
sitting at the bar, he's armed with some Tim Tams and Milk and me and the IPA, doesn't get any better  

Cheers


----------



## schooey (14/2/09)

yardy said:


> the IPA i'm chugging atm is not bad though, up the shed with the number 1 son (10 years and 2 months), discussing Neil Young, Pink Floyd, Tom Petty etc.. he loves the old stuff
> sitting at the bar, he's armed with some Tim Tams and Milk and me and the IPA, doesn't get any better



:lol:

Good tunes and good beer... the kid couldn't get a better education  Time well spent


----------



## winkle (14/2/09)

'Contract brewing'* tomorrow - a mild and a Green Bullet Ale (single hop/malt).

(*-well I've been asked to brew a couple of beers for a piss-up anyway  )


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (14/2/09)

Last nights brew:

Nirvana Knock-off 



Type: All Grain
Date: 13/02/2009 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 32.96 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg BB Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 87.6 % 
0.27 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (150.0 EBC) Grain 4.8 % 
0.22 kg TF Torrefied Wheat (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
0.22 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
16.00 gm B Saaz [6.80%] (60 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
16.00 gm Hallertau Pacific [5.60%] (60 min) Hops 9.6 IBU 
26.00 gm B Saaz [6.80%] (15 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
26.00 gm Hallertau Pacific [5.60%] (15 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

OG 1.052 
Bitterness: 30.6 IBU 
Est Color: 16.8 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## bulp (14/2/09)

Rukh said:


> Jamil's American Brown Ale (Janets Brown Ale)
> Size: 22.7 L
> Efficiency: 70.0%
> Attenuation: 76.0%
> ...



Rukh can you post how this beer turns out, i've heard good things about it on TBN and its on my "must brew soon list" which is getting longer by the day .

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## glennheinzel (15/2/09)

bulp said:


> Rukh can you post how this beer turns out, i've heard good things about it on TBN and its on my "must brew soon list" which is getting longer by the day .
> 
> Cheers :icon_cheers:



I have tried Doc's version of this and it turned out awesome. You'll love it.

As an aside, guess who came up a couple of litres short yesterday when brewing this recipe yesterday? <_< If you are used to brewing with around 5kg of grain, then don't forget that the extra couple of kg's of grain soak up more water in the mash. Also keep an eye on your transfer from the mash tun as you might lose another couple of litres of malt if the hose slips out of the kettle. And if your water wort levels are low, then you should definitely avoid substituting plugs into the recipe at the last minute. I'm sure that it will be fine...


----------



## fraser_john (15/2/09)

Yeast not correct, but did not have correct one on hand.....will see how it turns out, will be fermenting at 12c.


Munich Helles

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

01-D Light Lager, Munich Helles

Min OG: 1.045 Max OG: 1.051
Min IBU: 16 Max IBU: 22
Min Clr: 3 Max Clr: 5 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 44.00 Wort Size (L): 44.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.70
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.17
Anticipated SRM: 4.4
Anticipated IBU: 20.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.3 0.20 kg. Cara-Pils Dextrine Malt 1.033 2
69.0 6.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
23.0 2.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
5.7 0.50 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
45.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 5.70 19.2 60 min.
15.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 5.70 1.7 15 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2042 Danish Lager


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Multi Step

Grain kg: 8.70
Water Qts: 18.39 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 17.40 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.00 - Before Additional Infusions

Acid Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Protein Rest Temp : 132 Time: 15
Intermediate Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Saccharification Rest Temp : 150 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 170 Time: 15
Sparge Temp : 170 Time: 60


Total Mash Volume L: 23.21 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## bindi (15/2/09)

Mashed this before lunch. Red In The Head Belgian


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/2/09)

This got its name because a dirty big European Wasp kept hovering around the runoff to the kettle. I hates wasps.  

Effen Wasp APA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.50
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.37
Anticipated EBC: 22.8
Anticipated IBU: 36.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
5.3 0.50 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 93
63.2 6.00 kg. BB Ale Malt Australia 1.038 8
31.6 3.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 31

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.40 13.2 First WH
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 13.4 First WH
10.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.40 1.5 5 min.
15.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.40 3.6 15 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 2.3 5 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 2.4 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1098 British Ale



Warren -


----------



## glennheinzel (15/2/09)

Hefeweizen. 

Size: 20.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Attenuation: 75.0%

Original Gravity: 1.050 (1.044 - 1.052)
Terminal Gravity: 1.013 (1.010 - 1.014)
Color: 3.5 (2.0 - 8.0)
Alcohol: 4.96% (4.3% - 5.6%)
Bitterness: 16.96 (8.0 - 15.0)

Ingredients:
2.5 kg Wey Pilsner Malt
2.5 kg Australian Wheat Malt
23 g Hallertau Tradition (5.9%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient (AKA Fermax) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
1 ea White Labs WLP380 Hefeweizen IV Ale
Mash at 67 deg C


----------



## NickB (15/2/09)

Tested out my 'new' 60L aluminium pot (has been in storage for over two years) this morning.

APA

Target OG: 1.048 SG
Target FG: 1.012 SG	
Target IBU (using Tinseth): 38.2 IBU
Target Color (using Morey): 7.9 SRM

Grain
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 4.400 kg
UK Medium Crystal 0.250 kg

Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
US Centennial 9.4 % 15 g 16.2 Loose Whole Hops 45 Min From End
US Centennial 9.4 % 15 g 13.6 Loose Whole Hops 30 Min From End
US Cascade '06 6.7 % 20 g 8.3 Loose Whole Hops 15 Min From End
US Cascade '06 6.7 % 30 g 0.0 Loose Whole Hops At turn off

Koppafloc 15 Min From End
10g Gypsum in the mash (using tank water) - clearest mash runoff I've had!

US-05 Yeast


Also tried out my new immersion chiller (6m 1/2" copper) with pre-chiller (2m 1/2" copper).... Temp went down from 90C to 25C in 30 mins.... 

Also, hit 83% efficency!

Totally stoked!!!

Cheers


----------



## reviled (16/2/09)

reviled said:


> Milled the grain for my 1st brew of 2009 last night :beerbang: Really looking forward to it!
> 
> Going for something different, and im also messing with my hop additions, counting the 15 as a 30min, and the FO as a 15 min addition due to no chilling, and to make up for lack of aroma by dry hopping...
> 
> ...



Does anyone know what yeast would work well with this Rye IPA? Im thinking Nottingham cos its an english yeast but im not sure? Any ideas??


----------



## mikem108 (16/2/09)

Did an Orval clone on the weekend, first foray into wild bugs,
4.4Kg Wey Pils
0.68 Caramunich I
0.45 Kg Sugar

80 gms 3 % AA Mt Hood 60Mins
14 gms 5 % AA Fuggle 15 mins
28 gms 5% AA Fuggle 0 mins

Currently fermenting with Wyeast Ardennes, will add Brett into the secondary along with more Fuggles


----------



## Jazzafish (16/2/09)

Yesterday was my first hack at using Rye, so I did a couple of brews, and invited some mates over for the fun.

Mashed in a single batch of Rye Porter
Leftover Crazy Rye Porter

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.50 Wort Size (L): 22.50
Total Grain (kg): 5.30
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.924
Anticipated EBC: 72.3
Anticipated IBU: 37.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
56.6 3.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
28.3 1.50 kg. TF Pale Rye Malt UK 1.034 8
4.7 0.25 kg. TF Torrefied Wheat UK 1.035 3
3.8 0.20 kg. Bairds Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 1200
3.8 0.20 kg. JWM Roasted Wheat Australia 1.032 1433
2.8 0.15 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 45

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
22.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 9.10 30.6 60 min.
24.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Plug 5.00 5.5 20 min.
12.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Plug 4.80 1.3 5 min.
12.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Plug 5.00 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Tsp Yeast Nutrient Other 5 Min.(boil) 
1.50 Tsp Magnifine Fining 14 Days(fermenter) 


Yeast
----- to 

Danstar Nottingham

This was my first chilled batch in a while. I was paranoid so soaked my kettle and chiller in iodorphor before running it into my fermenter. Used the hot water coming out of my immersion chiller to fill the HLT for a Rye IPA and planned to fill 2 cubes.

Rye IPA

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 32.00 Wort Size (L): 32.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.50
Anticipated OG: 1.062 Plato: 15.295
Anticipated EBC: 15.8
Anticipated IBU: 58.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
69.5 6.60 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.039 3
21.1 2.00 kg. TF Pale Rye Malt UK 1.034 8
5.3 0.50 kg. TF Torrefied Wheat UK 1.035 3
4.2 0.40 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Southern Cross Pellet 13.80 14.0 60 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 9.1 20 min.
30.00 g. B Saaz (Motueka) Pellet 7.10 7.3 20 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.80 5.9 20 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 5.4 10 min.
30.00 g. B Saaz (Motueka) Pellet 7.10 4.3 10 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.80 3.5 10 min.
24.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 3.6 1 min.
24.00 g. B Saaz (Motueka) Pellet 7.10 2.9 1 min.
24.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.80 2.3 1 min.
3.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 0.0 Dry Hop
3.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 0.0 Dry Hop
3.00 g. B Saaz (Motueka) Pellet 7.10 0.0 Dry Hop
3.00 g. B Saaz (Motueka) Pellet 7.10 0.0 Dry Hop
3.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.80 0.0 Dry Hop
3.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.80 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----


I guess I needed to allow for more wort to be lost in the hops as the 2nd cube was a little shy of full. Was awesome to see a green kettle though! Herms system worked very well too, rye had no effect at the amount used.

Rye proter is at high Krausen, so looking ok B)


----------



## petesbrew (16/2/09)

Jazza, now THAT is a hopbill!

What am I brewing? Nothing right now. Got 1/2 sack of grain, specialty grains, 2 kits & extract, hops and a good yeast bank, but I'm lacking a brewery right now. Once the garage front is resorted and a workbench built, I'll be back in form, and the cooler weather should be arriving. 

For the moment, I'm getting dangerously low on stocks (especially after a bottle bomb last month). I'm even having to go back to sharing bottles of wine!

Back on track, I reckon my first one back will be a APA.
Cheers Pete


----------



## bindi (17/2/09)

Mashed this today:
Reinheitsgebot Beer #2

23L in a cube
4.00 kg Pale Malt 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Saphire [4.50 %] (20 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 

Yeast: will be a German, no sure yet


----------



## mje1980 (17/2/09)

Just brewed this bitter. I was going to brew a bitter from "Pale ale", but didn;t have all the malts, so went for this. I added the choc to compensate for the pils malt. The colour is awesome. 

92.9% IMC pils
3.2% Dark wheat
3.2% Dark crystal
.7% Choc malt ( last 15 mins of the mash )

1.045
13SRM
33.7 IBU

Nottingham yeast ( I'll pitch it tomorrow )

Newport 11% 25g 60 mins

Progress 5.7% 70g FWH


----------



## Goofinder (20/2/09)

Currently mashing this one, based on Tony's LCBA recipe and adjusted to use up various hops that are taking up room in the freezer:

69% JW Pils
19% Vienna
6% Carapils
6% Wheat

22L
OG 1.046

NZ Cascade 0.75g/L @ 0 min
B Saaz 1g/L @ 0 min
NZ Cascade 0.75g/L @ 20 min
Amarillo 0.75g/L @ 20 min
NZ Cascade @ 60 min to 27 IBU
Amarillo 0.75g/L dry hop in secondary

US-05 yeast


----------



## winkle (21/2/09)

Got the rice cooking, and milling the grain. Been promising myself a CAP for a while now.
Klassic Septic Pills 
Classic American Pilsner 

Batch Size: 24.00 L
Boil Size: 27.47 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 90.00 % 
0.50 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 10.00 % 
10.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Sticklebract [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 27.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (15 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
0.30 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.61 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.17 % 
Bitterness: 33.5 IBU Calories: 411 cal/l 
Est Color: 3.4 SRM


----------



## bradsbrew (21/2/09)

Had this one in no chill by 10.30 this morning. Was a bit of a throw together of dwindling stocks.

2.5kg BB Ale
1.5kg Floor malted Golden Promise
1kg JW premium Pilsener
0.45kg Carared
0.1kg Choc Malt

12g Goldings @ 60min
14g Fuggles @ 60min
9g Amarillo @ 20min
6g fuggles @ 20min
4g Amarillo @ 5min
5g Fuggles @ 5min

mashed in @ 68
sparged @ 75
Got 25L @ 1046

Hop schedule wasn't quite as planned but didnt have what I thought was in the freezer.

Cheers Brad


----------



## bconnery (21/2/09)

Putting down an english bitter something around Landlord to try the 1469 yeast...
Some munich and vienna for extra maltiness. 
Not aiming for a clone per se but something in that general region. 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 16.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3800.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 70.37 % 
800.00 gm Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 14.81 % 
700.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 12.96 % 
100.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 1.85 % 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (Dry Hop 5 daysHops - 
45.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70 %] (60 min) Hops 27.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (20 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
35.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Brewer_010 (21/2/09)

I'm not actually brewing anything just atm, but as an interesting addition to this thread (or maybe a new thread entirely) how about a "show us your krausen" with a picture of your full krausen?

it may be a complete woftam but we could all strive for the biggest, thickest and yummy looking krausen possible??

Next brew day for me is Saturday week so I'll post in a picture then...


----------



## bradsbrew (21/2/09)

Brewer_010 said:


> I'm not actually brewing anything just atm, but as an interesting addition to this thread (or maybe a new thread entirely) how about a "show us your krausen" with a picture of your full krausen?
> 
> it may be a complete woftam but we could all strive for the biggest, thickest and yummy looking krausen possible??
> 
> Next brew day for me is Saturday week so I'll post in a picture then...



Probably better in its own thread if there isnt one already.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Tony (22/2/09)

Just for a laugh.

Would probably benifit from its own thread yes!

Hop flower blocked the airlock. took out the temp probe and it sprayed the roof. Took of the lid and it grew out of the fermenter in under 60 seconds.

cheers


----------



## Tony (22/2/09)

Back on topic...............

Mashing an American Rye today. Will be putting it on tap. I made one a week or so back and no chilled it for bottles but it smelt so good....... and i have 1272 up and running!

rough recipe:

50% IMC Pils
30% Weyermann Dark Wheat
20% weyermann Pale Rye

Bitter with Galaxy
Saaz 15 min boil
Halertau flame out

1.050, 28IBU 11EBC.

1272 American Ale II

Should be nice

Cheers

Edit: fotgot to add......... im brewing it with rain water i colected last weekend! First time with rain water


----------



## boingk (22/2/09)

Good stuff Tony...let us know how you go with the water - got a tankful of it myself  

This may be the inaugral recipe for Boingks [email protected] Barley Creations...first AG (BIAB method) coming up next weekend, let me know what you think of this one. I've never really composed a recipe from scratch before so this might be interesting.

'Experimental ESB'

4200g (84%) JWM Traditional Ale [4.9EBC]
500g (10%) Crystal [140EBC] 
250g (6%) JWM Amber [100EBC]
50g (1%) Chocolate [800EBC] 

30g Cluster (6%AA) @ 60min
20g Goldings (6%AA) @ 20min
10g Goldings (6%AA) @ 00min

DCL S-04 SafAle English Ale

OG 1.054 / FG 1.015 / 29 EBC / 31 IBU

Budgeting 75% efficiency with 35L boil volume, aiming for 23L.

Any comments would be great, I'm running down a dark hallway here 

Cheers - boingk

EDIT: Changed JWM T. Pale to 4200g, must've read my notes wrong.


----------



## yardy (22/2/09)

Tony said:


> Back on topic...............
> 
> Mashing an American Rye today. Will be putting it on tap. I made one a week or so back and no chilled it for bottles but it smelt so good....... and i have 1272 up and running!
> 
> ...




shit that sounds a nice beer, let us know how it turns out.
what additions to the water are you using ?

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Tony (22/2/09)

looks good.

Id double the flame out hops to 20g and increase the bitterness to around 42 to 44 IBU. Using SO-4 you will have a sweeter finnish and the bitterness wont go astray with all that crystal.

cheers

Edit: Just read..... JW amber. Id cut it back to 2 or 3% mate....... fairly potent stuff. Maybe 100g? The english stuff is lighter from memory and you can use a bit more but it still can be overpowering


----------



## Tony (22/2/09)

yardy said:


> shit that sounds a nice beer, let us know how it turns out.
> what additions to the water are you using ?
> 
> Cheers
> Yard



I used a 50/50 mix of CaCl and CaSo4. about 3 tspoons over 100 liters of water for mash and sparge.

No idea what PPM that adds to the water but its better than nothing :lol: 

Wing it brewing at its best! B) 

I really REALLY need to spend $20 on a set of 0.1g scales dont i  

cheers

PS......... runnings from the kettle taste great. Will report back on efficiencies ect later today.... sparging now


----------



## Ross (22/2/09)

Tony said:


> looks good.
> 
> Id double the flame out hops to 20g and increase the bitterness to around 42 to 44 IBU. Using SO-4 you will have a sweeter finnish and the bitterness wont go astray with all that crystal.
> 
> cheers




+1. It needs a little more bitterness to balance it.


cheers Ross


----------



## boingk (22/2/09)

Cheers fellas, I'll up the hopping and let you know how it goes once its all said and done.

Thnaks again - boingk


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (22/2/09)

Porter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.35
Anticipated OG: 1.057 Plato: 13.98
Anticipated EBC: 66.4
Anticipated IBU: 40.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes



Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
74.8 4.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
11.2 0.60 kg. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 16
5.6 0.30 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 220
5.6 0.30 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750
0.9 0.05 kg. Black Patent Malt Great Britain 1.027 1034
1.9 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
52.00 g. EKG Pellet 4.50 33.8 60 min.
30.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.40 6.4 20 min.


Yeast
-----


w1728 scottish


----------



## winkle (22/2/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Porter
> 
> A ProMash Recipe Report
> 
> ...


Looks good to me Stu. I've got to slot a porter into the brewing to-do list. Brewing a basic hefe-weizen with wb-06 this arvo.


----------



## NickB (22/2/09)

Brewing MKII of Mothballs Vienna (Non Bastardised Version) today.

Will be interesting to see the differences from the last batch - have backed the bitterness off a couple of IBU, and I'm now using tank water with a small addition of Gypsum to the mash, as well as chilling!

2.0 KG German Pils (Weyermann)
1.5 KG Munich (Weyermann)
1.0 KG Vienna (Weyermann)
150g CaraPils
100g Melanoidan
20g CaraFa Special II

Mash @ 66C

50g Australian Tettnang @ 60
15g Australian Tettnang @ 0

Chill and ferment with S-189 at around 10C

OG: 1.051
FG: 1.014
30 IBU
7.1 SRM

Cheers


----------



## boingk (22/2/09)

Thanks again Tony, 100g Jay-Dub Amber it is...cuts it back from 6% to a more modest 2.4%.

Cheers - boingk

EDIT: NickB, that one looks grouse! Bit of a fan of Tettnang so may have to have a shot at it.


----------



## NickB (22/2/09)

Thanks boingk - can't take credit for the grain bill, as it was all Mothballs 

I have changed the hops though to what I have on hand. Previously did a batch with different hops and I no chilled it. Was good, but just a tad bitter, and obviously no aroma due to the NC thing.....

Chilling this batch so really looking forward to something a little bit better! Plus now that I have tank water, my mashes have been the clearest I've ever had! Think I must have nailed my PH finally!

Have hit my temps and volumes so far, will hopefully be on track for the OG as well... just finishing my second batch sparge now...

Cheers


----------



## bconnery (22/2/09)

Picked up a load of ripe figs at the market today so it's fruit beer time. 
Was going to do a belgian something but my wife suggested a porter and I like the idea. 
I don't know how much fruit it will be until I've sorted out the trays but a few kilos anyway...

I plan to caramelize them a little with some brown sugar, or on their own...

Recipe: Fig Porter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Brown Porter
TYPE: All Grain

Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 43.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3900.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 81.68 % 
250.00 gm Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 5.24 % 
200.00 gm Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 4.19 % 
200.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 4.19 % 
100.00 gm Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (1150.0 EBC)Grain 2.09 % 
25.00 gm Black Malt (Bairds) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 0.52 % 
25.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70 %] (60 min) Hops 16.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (15 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
2000.00 gm Fig (Secondary 7.0 days) Misc 
100.00 gm Brown Sugar, Light (50.0 EBC) Sugar 2.09 % 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Nihed (22/2/09)

This is my first attempt at a rye beer, an IPA and creating my own recipe so I'm not sure what to expect.

I put this one down yesterday, was going to use Wyeast 1028 London ale but the starter smelled a bit odd so stuck with the dry yeast for safety.


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.88 L
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 21.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 65.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 76.34 % 
0.75 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 11.45 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 7.63 % 
0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4.58 % 

25.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (60 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 23.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 15.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (20 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (20 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
14.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (10 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 7 d Hops - 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (Dry Hop 7 days Hops - 

5.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Tony (24/2/09)

Nihed...... that looks like a very interesting Rye IPA there. The rye will add a nice touch of spice and body to the beer.

Its amazing how oily Rye makes a beer.

Make one with around 50% rye one day...... it runs like engine oil from the mash.......... awsome!

cheers


----------



## Screwtop (24/2/09)

bconnery said:


> Picked up a load of ripe figs at the market today so it's fruit beer time.
> Was going to do a belgian something but my wife suggested a porter and I like the idea.
> I don't know how much fruit it will be until I've sorted out the trays but a few kilos anyway...
> 
> ...




Bout time you got yourself "back on style" :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (24/2/09)

bconnery said:


> Putting down an english bitter something around Landlord to try the 1469 yeast...
> Some munich and vienna for extra maltiness.
> Not aiming for a clone per se but something in that general region.
> 
> ...



Will be cloning this ASAP.

Screwy


----------



## barls (25/2/09)

im 10minutes into the boil of this one and damn it smells good, slightly smokey
Smoked Schwarz

Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Export Pilsner Malt 2.647 kg 66.0 % 1.8 In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 0.882 kg 22.0 % 2.0 In Mash/Steeped
hickory smoked tradional ale 0.321 kg 8.0 % 0.5 In Mash/Steeped
Weyermann Carafa Special II 0.160 kg 4.0 % 27.8 In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
German Northern Brewer 8.0 % 20 g 25.1 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End

Yeast
White Labs WLP838-Southern German Lager

Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (66C/151F)


----------



## Ronin (25/2/09)

I just kegged a Brown Ale with 1469, I'm liking it so much I'm going to have a go at a lower gravity southern brown ale. Never done a light beer before, so going to mash at 70 and see what happens.

2.61 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter 74.00 % 
0.35 kg Crystal Malt - Dark 10.00 % 
0.35 kg Wheat Malt, Pale 10.00 % 
0.14 kg Pale Chocolate Malt 4.00 % 
0.07 kg Carafa Special III 2.00 % 
18.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (60 min) 12.0 IBU 
18.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (10 min) 4.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) 
1.00 tsp Polyclar (Secondary 1.0 days) 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469)

Aiming for 1.035 O.G. to finish somewhere around 1.013-4. 45EBC and 16 IBU.

I've heard people say that 1469 doesn't attenuated well. I've yet to get less than 72% with it, and I'm trying to get 62%.

Anyone got any suggestions to keep the attenuation low? Should I mash hotter than 70? Add more crystal malt?

James


----------



## reviled (26/2/09)

Tony said:


> Nihed...... that looks like a very interesting Rye IPA there. The rye will add a nice touch of spice and body to the beer.
> 
> Its amazing how oily Rye makes a beer.
> 
> ...



I did just that, and wow, youre right! The wort was like greasy oily stuff instead of the usual sticky stuff that it normally is.. Cracked up when I took the OG reading the hydrometer veeery slowly slid into place, not bouncing around like it usually would :lol: Definately awesome.. Just hope it tastes good  lol

2.1kg Rye
1kg NZ Pils
1.2kg Munich
330g Cara-Munich II
45g Carafa I
60 : 25g Hallertau 4.5%
FO : 23g Czech Saaz 2.5% (no chill) 

Fermenting with temp control cos im using WB-06 and I dont want any banana off of it, OG was 1052 on 21 litres, pitched at 15* and fermenting at 17*.. Was going to use a lager yeast but didnt have time to do a starter... Should be interesting


----------



## Stuster (26/2/09)

And now for something completely different............

I decided it was time for a saison stout. So here it is. Different base grains only to use a few things up. Mashing now at 67C. Will split the batch between the two saison yeasts. Still time to change the yeasts if you think I'm mad. 

Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.59 L
Estimated OG: 1.072 SG
Estimated Color: 51.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 77.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.40 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 32.00 % 
2.20 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 29.33 % 
1.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 16.00 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 13.33 % 
0.50 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 6.67 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 2.67 % 
40.00 gm Target [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 33.3 IBU 
28.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Farmhouse Ale (Wyeast Labs #3726) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs French Saison (Wyeast #3711) Yeast-Ale


----------



## mika (26/2/09)

What sort of flavours do you get from Chocolate Wheat Stu ?


----------



## Stuster (26/2/09)

Basically roasted flavours, mika, not hugely different to carafa say. It's on the smooth side though which is what I was after. Want it black but without an intense roast hit.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/2/09)

Stuster said:


> Still time to change the yeasts if you think I'm mad.




I know you're mad, so the yeasts won't change anything  

If this turns out at all fermentable, save me a bottle please ! Love the idea of saison yeast with stout malts .. maybe be silly enough to work !


----------



## Stuster (26/2/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I know you're mad, so the yeasts won't change anything
> 
> If this turns out at all fermentable, save me a bottle please ! Love the idea of saison yeast with stout malts .. maybe be silly enough to work !



 

Bottle saved for you. Whether it turns out right or not you have to drink it.


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/2/09)

Currently have a dunkelweissen in primary, and this sunday will be making my 1-1 beer- a SMASH beer using Marris Otter and Nelson Sauvin


----------



## cliffo (26/2/09)

Doing an Amber Ale tomorrow morning:

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.06 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 86.38 % 
0.59 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 12.55 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 1.06 % 
19.00 gm Northern Brewer [7.60 %] (60 min) Hops 17.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Williamette [4.60 %] (20 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.60 %] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 

Haven't done this since December 2007 for some reason. Odd as I remember it being a fantastic beer.

I think I stole the recipe from this site (as I do for a lot of my brews hehe)

cliffo


----------



## bconnery (26/2/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> I know you're mad, so the yeasts won't change anything
> 
> If this turns out at all fermentable, save me a bottle please ! Love the idea of saison yeast with stout malts .. maybe be silly enough to work !


Bindi on here made one. If you search around you should be able to find some details and notes...


----------



## Dave86 (26/2/09)

Ronin said:


> I just kegged a Brown Ale with 1469, I'm liking it so much I'm going to have a go at a lower gravity southern brown ale. Never done a light beer before, so going to mash at 70 and see what happens.
> 
> 2.61 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter 74.00 %
> 0.35 kg Crystal Malt - Dark 10.00 %
> ...



I did a NZPA/mild sort of beer last year (mild as in alcohol level) Went from 1036 to 1014, used windsor ale yeast, mashed at 68, fermented at 18 with nearly 15% crystal malt (150g carapils, 350g bairds pale crystal) base malt of half dark munich & half MO.

Applying the same principles, you could up your crystal a little, but perhaps with a lighter variety, so it doesn't become too cloying, mash at 69-70 and you should probably come somewhere close to what you're after. OT, I quite like the idea of brewing low alcohol beers, it's my own personal challenge to see how low I can get the alcohol in a beer and it not be too noticeable in the flavour profile (when I get round to it)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Tony (26/2/09)

Great to see you have gone the Saison Stout Stu!

My Farmhouse ale got infected........ wasnt happy as i didnt keep a bit before pitching.

So the Belgian style stout has been put on hold for now.

THis winter i plan a belgian strong dark with 3787 and will make one with that yeast for sure.

As for the Weyerman Choc wheat........ its a wonderful malt. It has a slightly dryer roast character but it quite smooth. The JW Roast Wheat is another good one and is a good replacement for Roast Barly. Smooth and dry but very roasty. Goes great with Roast Barley in a stout.

cheers


----------



## boingk (26/2/09)

Finally got to do my first AG...woo! Recipe got a bit altered of course, but thats how things go.

35L full-volume [BIAB] mash @ 66.5'C

4500g JW Traditional Ale
0350g Crystal
0100g JW Amber
0050g Chocolate

30g Cluster [7.2%AA] @ 90min
20g Goldings [6%AA] @ 20min
20g Goldings [6%AA] @ 00min

Going to use S-04 once its cooled. And yes, its a no-chill 

Cheers to everyone here for helping me come this far - boingk

EDIT: 37 IBU and 25 EBC, aiming for an OG of 1.051 for 23L. Will take a sample once cooled.


----------



## Doc (28/2/09)

Today I'm brewing a Baltic Porter (using a slightly modified Jamil recipe).
As per my Blog entry, using No Chill with one cube at 22.5 litres and the other at 17.5 litres.
The 22.5 will be the full strength Baltic Porter, and the second I'll dilute for more of a session beer.

It is looking as smelling great. Almost finished the boil.

Doc


----------



## Paul H (28/2/09)

241 JZ APA v1.03

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 26.00 Wort Size (L): 26.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.39
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.08
Anticipated SRM: 10.1
Anticipated IBU: 44.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.2 5.63 kg. BB Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
4.7 0.30 kg. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40
4.7 0.30 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 12
1.8 0.12 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
0.6 0.04 kg. Black Patent Malt America 1.028 525

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
22.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 32.9 60 min.
17.33 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 6.8 20 min.
17.33 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 4.9 20 min.
17.33 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 0.0 0 min.
17.33 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


----------



## Brewer_010 (28/2/09)

mashed this morning, will do the boil tonight when the kids are asleep  
Not sure about the 10% dextrose though, will ponder that during the day

Spalt Altbier 
Brew Type: Partial Mash 
Date: 28/02/2009 
Style: Dusseldorf Altbier 
Brewer: Inhale 
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Volume: 23.28 L 
Boil Time: 70 min 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 

0.37 kg Dextrose (0.0 EBC) Dry Extract 10.1 % 
2.00 kg Morgans Lager LME (5.0 EBC) Extract 54.6 % 
1.00 kg (Joe White) Munich, Light (17.7 EBC) Grain 27.3 % 
0.15 kg Caraamber (59.1 EBC) Grain 4.1 % 
0.06 kg Caraaroma (400.0 EBC) Grain 1.6 % 
0.04 kg Chocolate Malt (600.0 EBC) Grain 1.1 % 
0.04 kg Roasted Barley (Bairds) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 1.1 % 

20.00 gm Northern Brewer [7.60%] (70 min) Hops 22.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Select Spalt [4.00%] (70 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Select Spalt [4.00%] (30 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Select Spalt [4.00%] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppa Floc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.053 SG (1.046-1.054 SG) 
Measured Original Gravity: 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) 
Measured Final Gravity: 
Estimated Color: 29.8 EBC (25.6-33.5 EBC) 
Bitterness: 53.4 IBU (35.0-50.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.2 % (4.5-5.2 %)


----------



## thylacine (28/2/09)

"Theaksons Old Peculier Type"

http://www.morgansbrewing.com.au/recipes.a...amp;filter=true

Nottingham Ale yeast- 17-21 (not Morgan's 22-30 degree range...)


----------



## warrenlw63 (28/2/09)

Tony said:


> My Farmhouse ale got infected



Ah shit Tony.  Sorry to hear that as I was anxious to hear how it worked out for you.

You're not having much luck lately.  

Edit: Stu that saison stout looks a ripper!

Warren -


----------



## Tony (28/2/09)

Yeah i lost a couple..... have made some great beers in between.

Someone did drop a good line somewhere else about that beer......... "how can you tell a saison is infected?"

It got a nasty white layer grow on the top after i left it sitting to dry right out.

I have more Bourghal and will try again!

cheers


----------



## boingk (28/2/09)

Damn Tony, that infection biz isn't any good - I lost one a month ago myself and am paying for it now with low stocks :angry: 

Second AG is down in tandem with the first, just a simple pseudo-lager using US-05. 90min mash at 67'C, although this was dropping 2'C every 15 minutes so had to constantly heat and agitate to keep it up there. Did a 120min boil to reduce the volume...probably got a bit of kettle caramelisation from this too.

4500g JW Traditional Ale
0250g JW Light Munich
0250g JW Wheat
0040g PoR [5.6%AA] @ 60min

Running a final volume of 21L, 11 EBC and 27 IBU. Efficiency was crappy, less than 60%, although I'm beginning to suspect my hydrometer as its getting dodgy readings all over the place. Might be as simple as a crap testing tube. Otherwise, looks like I can budget on cruddy efficiency for a while until I get my method nailed down solidly. No matter, I knew there was a reason I bought a whole sack of Traditional Ale to start off with 

Cheers all - boingk


----------



## Weizguy (28/2/09)

American-style amber with an irregular mix of grains, not that we can get Yank grain here (and why would you want to?).
I have tuned this one down from 5.3% (last time) to about 4.6% to help the tasting session last a bit longer. This will kick off a drinking/feasting day at a friend's house in a few weeks. No reason, except we like to get together and share a beer occasionally.

Amber Ale
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 28-02-09 
Style: American Amber Ale Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 28.00 L 
Boil Volume: 37.84 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 75 litre kettle 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.55 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 81.8 % 
0.38 kg Carawheat (Weyermann) (98.5 EBC) Grain 6.9 % 
0.30 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 5.3 % 
0.20 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 3.5 % 
0.14 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 2.5 % 
15.96 gm Magnum [13.00%] (60 min) Hops 22.2 IBU 
15.12 gm Cascade [6.30%] (10 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
14.28 gm Willamette [4.90%] (10 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
8.40 gm Willamette [4.90%] (10 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Whirfloc tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (W1056) [Starter 1500 ml] [Cultured] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.047 SG (1.045-1.060 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.010-1.015 SG)
Estimated Color: 19.1 EBC (19.7-33.5 EBC)
Bitterness: 25.7 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.6 % (4.5-6.0 %)
Actual Calories: 450 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Mash Tun Weight: 3.00 kg 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.51 L of water at 75.7 C 67.8 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 8.12 L of water at 92.0 C 75.6 C 10 min

Last time I made this, it was complex (both malt and hop) and very delicious when young. Didn't last too long.

Les (off to dough/mash in)


----------



## Tony (28/2/09)

boingk said:


> Running a final volume of 21L, 11 EBC and 27 IBU. Efficiency was crappy, less than 60%, although I'm beginning to suspect my hydrometer as its getting dodgy readings all over the place. Might be as simple as a crap testing tube. Otherwise, looks like I can budget on cruddy efficiency for a while until I get my method nailed down solidly. No matter, I knew there was a reason I bought a whole sack of Traditional Ale to start off with
> 
> Cheers all - boingk



If your getting less than 60% efficiency there a few common problems or a combonation of them that will cause the problem.

Course Malt Crush: The grain should be cracked to contain a fair amount of flour...... mainly fine grits and husk. If the grain is just broken into a few bits you wont get good efficiency.

Too fast a sparge: You should throttle back your runnings to the kettle so it takes about an hour to drain for a 23 odd liter batch. If it runs through too quick, the water cant pull the remaining sugars from the grain particles in the mash. Dont rush your sparge.

Chaneling: THis can be related to fast sparge speeds. Its when the mash's grain bed cracks and water flows strait through to the false bottom without collecting any sugars. Keep an eye out for cracks while sparging. Sparging quickly can also cause chanelling as the water will find the path of least resistance.

Buy a Refractometer! You can then take small drop sized samples while mashing sparging and boiling to check process and if your channeling of sparging to slow you will catch it. The gravity of the sparge should not really drop below 1.020. If your getting 1.008 your leaving sugars behind.

hope this helps a bit

cheers


----------



## boingk (28/2/09)

Tony said:


> Course Malt Crush
> 
> Too fast a sparge
> 
> ...



Cheers for the advice Tony, but I do BIAB so that rules out the second and third options. My grain is cracked by somone else [fellas at Jay-Dub], so thats out. A refractometer, however, seems like a good idea. I am, unfortunately, financially challenged though...so thats that out. Damn!

Whoa, hold on a sec...water! I've just had the brainwave - I live in Goulburn and we are renowned for having really terrible water. Perhaps this has something to do with it. Might have to get a few test strips and some kettle adjuncts.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## mckenry (28/2/09)

boingk said:


> I live in Goulburn and we are renowned for having really terrible water.
> Cheers - boingk



My oath you do. Still, bad tasting water to drink often lends itself to making some excellent styles of beer. Check Goulburns water profile on your local council website.


----------



## Tony (28/2/09)

Oh well there's your problem................. BIAB

h34r: 

And just because your grain is cracked by someone else, doesnt make it cracked croectly.

cheers


----------



## boingk (28/2/09)

Well, cheers for the advice and info fellas. Looks like I've got some research to do. 

Meanwhile...back to the brews! 

- boingk


----------



## lucas (1/3/09)

i think it's been damn near a year since I fired up the AG rig, so yesterday was spent cleaning the cobwebs out of everything and I've just started mashing a double batch of APA

"It's been a long time" pale ale

9.00 kg Pale Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 93.75 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.21 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 1.04 % 
28.30 gm american mix (old cascade and northern brewer I had in the freezer) [7.00 %] (80 min) Hops 12.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Magnum [13.50 %] (80 min) Hops 8.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (30 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (5 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops 

Batch Size: 40L
Est OG: 1.051
Est FG: 1.013
Alc: 4.92%
Bitterness 37.5 IBU

Hopefully I dont forget anything crucial


----------



## Tony (1/3/09)

lucas said:


> Hopefully I dont forget anything crucial



Did you pitch the yeast


----------



## lucas (1/3/09)

Tony said:


> Did you pitch the yeast


is this some new discovery while I was gone? like mash hopping but with yeast?


----------



## bconnery (1/3/09)

Another English to put on the yeast cake of my 1469 West Yorkshire
This is a semi standard grain bill I use with 100/100/100g of Pale Choc, Dark Crystal and some other crystal (plus the extra 30g to use up my stocks today...)
I also ran out of ale malt, hence the munich and wheat...
This of course just means I might be forced to by some floor malted something this week 

Recipe: Mooshell's 1470
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 28.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2700.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 63.83 % 
500.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 11.82 % 
300.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 7.09 % 
250.00 gm Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.91 % 
150.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 3.55 % 
130.00 gm Crystal, Dark (Bairds) (216.7 EBC) Grain 3.07 % 
100.00 gm Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.36 % 
100.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (800.Grain 2.36 % 
20.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (60 min) Hops 8.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (20 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (20 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (2 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (2 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale


----------



## winkle (1/3/09)

Need to get a bitter down pretty damm soonish Ben, however today is another crack at a blueberry wit.

Bluewit 
Witbier 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 22.00 L
Boil Size: 25.18
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 50.00 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 25.00 % 
1.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (1.7 SRM) Grain 25.00 % 
11.00 gm Sticklebract [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 17.4 IBU 
12.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
0.25 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1025.00 gm Blueberries (Secondary 4.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Specialty Ale (DCL Yeast #T-58) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.042 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.06 %
Bitterness: 20.2 IBU Calories: 373 cal/l 
Est Color: 3.0 

Applying lessons learnt from the case swap batch


----------



## bconnery (1/3/09)

winkle said:


> Need to get a bitter down pretty damm soonish Ben, however today is another crack at a blueberry wit.



Yes you do. 
Tasted the beer I am reusing the yeast cake from and it is tasting very nice. Looking forward to getting it in the keg!

Wit looks good. Are the blueberries strong enough to get away with 1kg? I can't remember what you put in last time. 
Interested to see how t58 works. I still love wb06 for fruit wheats but t58 could be interesting, it certainly works in a spiced beer...


----------



## NickB (1/3/09)

MK III of my NS Pils mashing as I type...

NS Pils

3.00kg BB Galaxy
1.75kg BB Ale
350g Weyermann Munich

20g Green Bullet @ 90
25g Nelson Sauvin @ flameout

US-05 yeast this time as I don't have any lager yeast ATM... Will try to ferment at around 15-16C and see what happens

OG 1.052
FG 1.013
Mash Temp 67C

Also giving my new March Pump a run recirculating my mash today........... I'm a real brewer now 

Cheers

PS: Agree with you Winkle, really need to get a Bitter of some sort down soon!


----------



## winkle (1/3/09)

bconnery said:


> Yes you do.
> Tasted the beer I am reusing the yeast cake from and it is tasting very nice. Looking forward to getting it in the keg!
> 
> Wit looks good. Are the blueberries strong enough to get away with 1kg? I can't remember what you put in last time.
> Interested to see how t58 works. I still love wb06 for fruit wheats but t58 could be interesting, it certainly works in a spiced beer...



Last time it was about 850gm, so I've upped it a bit and will hit them with a stick blender the pour it all into a stocking to prevent those chewy bits in the last batch. T-58 should be good just have to give it a bit more conditioning time.

Looks like another trip to craftbrewer for some floor malted MO.


----------



## Muggus (1/3/09)

Finally getting around to brewing my NSW Easter Case Swap entry. Trying to use the ingredients I have on hand.

Brutus - Belgian Brown
3.0kg Pilsner
0.5kg Carapils
0.5kg Torrified wheat
0.4kg Caramalt
0.2kg Amber Malt
0.1kg Crystal Malt
0.1kg Dark Crystal Malt
0.1kg Chocolate Malt
1.5kg Coopers Light Malt extract

Mash at 68 for an hour

Hops
FWH - 10g Motueka pellets (7.1%AA)
- 5g Green Bullet pellets (13.0AA)
15 min - 10g Motueka pellets (7.1%AA)
- 5g Green Bullet pellets (13.0AA)

Ferment with WLP500 Trappist Ale

Should be interesting...


----------



## white.grant (1/3/09)

Ag number 20 for me today so thought I would do something different. Got this recipe from Mosher's radical brewing, but swapped in tettnang for the original spalt.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Grant gose mad in dorking
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Spice, Herb, or Vegetable Beer
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.032 SG
Estimated Color: 2.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 25.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.45 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 12.61 % 
1.59 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 44.54 % 
0.68 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 19.05 % 
0.45 kg Acid Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 12.61 % 
0.40 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 11.20 % 
28.30 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (90 min) Hops 17.3 IBU 
14.50 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (45 min) Hops 8.0 IBU 
28.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 0.0 min) Misc 
28.00 gm Salt (Boil 0.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


Had a munch on the acidulated malt, wow I think I like it.

cheers

grant


----------



## bconnery (1/3/09)

Ended up caramelizing about 1.5kgs with 100g brown sugar and 200mls of cointreau as well...
All up a shade under 4kgs of figs went into the secondary, plus I've got another 1.7 frozen for something else in the future 



bconnery said:


> Picked up a load of ripe figs at the market today so it's fruit beer time.
> Was going to do a belgian something but my wife suggested a porter and I like the idea.
> I don't know how much fruit it will be until I've sorted out the trays but a few kilos anyway...
> 
> ...


----------



## bconnery (1/3/09)

Well this has become more of a best bitter my as new false bottom raised my efficiency by 5%...
I didn't change anything else as yet so I think the better deadspace and possibly less channeling? Not sure but I was getting bang on 70% consistently and I've gone to 75 today. 



bconnery said:


> Another English to put on the yeast cake of my 1469 West Yorkshire
> This is a semi standard grain bill I use with 100/100/100g of Pale Choc, Dark Crystal and some other crystal (plus the extra 30g to use up my stocks today...)
> I also ran out of ale malt, hence the munich and wheat...
> This of course just means I might be forced to by some floor malted something this week
> ...


----------



## bindi (2/3/09)

Mashing this:
Style: Unkown
22L

3.50 kg Munich I 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt
0.25 kg Chocolate Rye 
0.25 kg Melanoidin 
0.10 kg Caraaroma
0.10 kg Carared
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 20.4 IBU 
26.00 gm Tettnang [4.20 %] (20 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 

Yeast: Wheat [not sure which one yet].


----------



## Stuster (2/3/09)

Mashing for a parti-gyle at the moment. Just straight Thomas Fawcett Maris Otter. The first half will be an old ale, somewhere round the 1060-70 mark. I'm going to use the Wyeast Old ale yeast on that one (love that brett  ). The second runnings are for a 1040 summer ale with Challenger and the 1026 cask ale yeast.


----------



## reviled (2/3/09)

Hoping to get this down this week, Belgian Rye revised with some assistance from neonmate B) 

4kg NZ Pils
2kg Rye
800g Munich
150g CaraMunich
150g Cara-Aroma
500g Brown Sugar
60 : 30g Super Alpha
20 : 20g Styrian
FO : 15g Styrian
3787

Think im gonna dry hop this as well, maybe 10-15g Styrian, should be tasty! :icon_drool2: Def gonna bottle this as a full keg would be too much and would last forever and a day..


----------



## drsmurto (2/3/09)

Stuster said:


> Mashing for a parti-gyle at the moment. Just straight Thomas Fawcett Maris Otter. The first half will be an old ale, somewhere round the 1060-70 mark. I'm going to use the Wyeast Old ale yeast on that one (love that brett  ). The second runnings are for a 1*040 summer ale with Challenger and the 1026 cask ale yeast*.



:chug: 

Sounds uber tasty Stu. I have an IPA ccing at the minute that was TF MO with a dash of pale choc for colour and all challanger with the cask ale yeast. Dropped bright after 2 weeks in primary! Tastes promising.

I may have a new fave yeast....... :super:


----------



## boingk (2/3/09)

Bindi and reviled - lookin' good with those recipes fellas! Don't look bad at all. Also, Bindi...looks like a bit of a hybrid robust wheat porter thingy...interesting to see how that one goes.

Meanwhile thought I might get a stout down in time for winter. Its based on a partial I did last year that turned out really well, so I'm at it again BIAB style.

6000g JW T. Ale [85%]
0500g JW Crystal [7%]
0350g JW Chocolate [5%]
0200g JW Roast Malt [3%]
0030g Cluster @ 60 [7.6%AA]
0040g Goldings @ 20 [6%AA]
0020g Goldings @ 00 [6%AA]

Should come out with 1.057 OG, 1.015 FG, 44 IBU and 76 EBC in 23L at 60% efficiency. 0 minute addition of Goldings to be done as a dry-hopping in secondary, fermenting with S-04.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## Kleiny (3/3/09)

Ok This is my Oatmeal Stout Recipe (my first stout)

Im brewing this one on friday and if you have any comments feel free to let me know, I have some reserve about the amount of Black patent and if i should cut it and up the Carafa II.

Promash

35L

6kg Marris Otter
1kg Blue lake rolled oats (toasted)
600g Caramalt
350g Roasted Barley
300g Choc Wheat
300g Carafa special II
100g Black Patent

SRM 41
Est OG: 1.065

Fuggle pellets to 38 IBU


Kleiny


----------



## reviled (3/3/09)

Kleiny said:


> Ok This is my Oatmeal Stout Recipe (my first stout)
> 
> Im brewing this one on friday and if you have any comments feel free to let me know, I have some reserve about the amount of Black patent and if i should cut it and up the Carafa II.
> 
> ...



Do you like coffee? That amount of carafa youre gonna get heaps of coffee on the nose, not that it wont be nice of course  To be honest, with all that carafa you might not even need any black patent, but ive never done a true stout so I might be wrong??


----------



## chappo1970 (3/3/09)

Ok so i finally got around to making version 2 of the Father & Son Special Ginger Beer.

Version 1 was lacking in a few areas so I have tweaked it a little and changed a few things to see if I can improve it.

Recipe

1.5kg Fresh Ginger
2.0kg Brown Sugar
1.0kg Iron Bark Honey
4 Cinnamon Sticks
5 Large Bush Lemons
5 Limes
Zest of 2 Lemons and Limes (No pith)

Boil for 60mins

Yeast Safale S-05 

OG 1055
FG ?


----------



## Muggus (3/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Ok so i finally got around to making version 2 of the Father & Son Special Ginger Beer.
> 
> Version 1 was lacking in a few areas so I have tweaked it a little and changed a few things to see if I can improve it.
> 
> ...


Do you use any yeast nutrient for fermenting that?

I reckon the FG would get down pretty damn low (<1.000) with nothing but sugar and honey to ferment.
Still sounds nice though! B)


----------



## A3k (3/3/09)

Chappo, is that drawing on your face changing throughout the day?


----------



## chappo1970 (3/3/09)

Muggus said:


> Do you use any yeast nutrient for fermenting that?
> 
> I reckon the FG would get down pretty damn low (<1.000) with nothing but sugar and honey to ferment.
> Still sounds nice though! B)


Yep I have pumped nutrients (dead yeast) into it to get it going but don't let it ferment all the way out needs a little sweet edge IMO



A3k said:


> Chappo, is that drawing on your face changing throughout the day?


Yep I get bored... Thought I might add some ears tomorrow!


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/09)

kram said:


> First APA since September
> 
> Recipe: #49 AG36 APA
> Brewer: kram
> ...



Kram, I note the use of B Saaz and hadn't thought of using that although I've got mobs in the fridge (March American minicomp coming up and all  ) - any hints on why you would use a Saaz type hop rather than say a Cascade or other American hop or was it an experiment as such? I used Newport and Chinook for bittering but was struggling to come up with a late hop, ended up using Bramling Cross which apparently goes well in an AA but had never given B Saaz a thought.


----------



## Bribie G (3/3/09)

Braggott day tomorrow: 24 L batch

2kg Maris Otter
200g Carared 

Mash 69 degrees 60 mins BIAB

15g Newport 60 mins
20g Cascade 15 mins
cinnamon stick
ten cloves
zest of two oranges

3 kg ALDI honey 

US - 05

The grain bill is just cleaning up some excess stock. I had been going to use Fuggles but decided on a fruitier hoppiness.
This is a pure experiment, if I like it I'll look at tweaks such as more malt and make it Munich, get stronger honey from the farmers market etc etc.


----------



## Muggus (3/3/09)

BribieG said:


> Kram, I note the use of B Saaz and hadn't thought of using that although I've got mobs in the fridge (March American minicomp coming up and all  ) - any hints on why you would use a Saaz type hop rather than say a Cascade or other American hop or was it an experiment as such? I used Newport and Chinook for bittering but was struggling to come up with a late hop, ended up using Bramling Cross which apparently goes well in an AA but had never given B Saaz a thought.


I think its best to think of B Saaz as more of an NZ hop, than a relative of the Saaz hop, ie, big aromatics liken to tropical fruits and zesty citrus. Like a good number of NZ varietals, it would make an excellent addition to an American style Ale...possibly better than using American varietals.

Brambling X on the other hand... fantastic hop for sure, and its got an amazing character, but IMO it just screams British hop all over. 
Has those mellow bitter citrus/marmalade-y undertones, with an intriguingly delicious hint of dark berry, hint of leafiness, where as American and NZ hops are more intense with the citrus with grapefruits and lemons, and bold unripe stone fruits, often tropical fruits that you can't even name, and tend to have a pine-like/cedary and grassy quality about them.
Sounds good to me either way...best of both worlds!


----------



## razz (3/3/09)

Tomorrow's brew, Vicelor and a mate will be around for a late morning kickoff. His mates a chef and will be putting on lunch. Plenty of draught to go with whatever he knocks up !


Fat tire amber ale 
American Amber Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 4/03/2009 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 40.00 L Asst Brewer: Vicelor & Chris 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 47.06 % 
3.50 kg Munich Malt 1 (17.0 EBC) Grain 41.18 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt (40.0 EBC) Grain 5.88 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 5.88 % 
30.00 gm Green Bullet (CB) [13.40 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 25.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent (GG) [4.90 %] (15 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Williamette (GG) [4.60 %] (5 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
1.00 items PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Fat tyre amber ale (Wyeast Labs) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.056 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.50 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.74 % 
Bitterness: 33.2 IBU Calories: 526 cal/l 
Est Color: 19.2 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 8.50 kg 
Sparge Water: 23.01 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Main rest Add 25.50 L of water at 71.8 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mashout Heat to 76.0 C over 20 min 76.0 C


----------



## Jakechan (4/3/09)

Just pitched Nottingham into this little black beauty. The smell is just amazing, rich coffee/chocolate. A good one for winter I reckon 
Could call it a Sweet Stout I reckon, but for the lack of Roasted Barley.

Cheers,
Jake

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Hearty Porter
Brewer: Jake
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 30.00 L 
Boil Size: 36.13 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 74.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 79.71 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcett)Grain 73.53 % 
0.90 kg Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 13.24 % 
0.50 kg Chocolate Malt Pale [Bairds] (800.0 EBC) Grain 7.35 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (390.0 EBC) Grain 2.94 % 
0.10 kg Amber Malt [Bairds] (85.0 EBC) Grain 1.47 % 
0.10 kg Black Malt (Bairds) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 1.47 % 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (90 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (30 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (10 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.70 %] (5 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs CraftBrewer Nottingham 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.80 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 19.04 L of water at 74.4 C 67.2 C 


Notes:
------


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Bribie G (4/3/09)

Muggus said:


> I think its best to think of B Saaz as more of an NZ hop, than a relative of the Saaz hop, ie, big aromatics liken to tropical fruits and zesty citrus. Like a good number of NZ varietals, it would make an excellent addition to an American style Ale...possibly better than using American varietals.
> 
> Brambling X on the other hand... fantastic hop for sure, and its got an amazing character, but IMO it just screams British hop all over.
> Has those mellow bitter citrus/marmalade-y undertones, with an intriguingly delicious hint of dark berry, hint of leafiness, where as American and NZ hops are more intense with the citrus with grapefruits and lemons, and bold unripe stone fruits, often tropical fruits that you can't even name, and tend to have a pine-like/cedary and grassy quality about them.
> Sounds good to me either way...best of both worlds!



Cheers for that. I'm going to do some mega ultra extreme late hopping into secondary before I polyclar and then bottle. So a good dose of B Saaz it is ! In fact I might do it right now.  I used the BX at on Butter's recommendation and I'm sure it will add rich overtones to the beer, but being a comp brew I know I'm up against some American Ale gun brewers in BABBs on this occasion.


----------



## Effect (5/3/09)

Brewing a corona type of 'beer' for friends etc. Girlfriends dad is having his birthday in April, and he brews the Cerveza kit from Coopers. He reckons it is the ducks nuts so, I know he won't admit that my beers (even though they are better, more flavoursome and over all higher quality) are better than his, so I thought that he would at least appreciate a beer with no flavour.

6 parts JW Pilsner malt (have to get rid of it somehow  )
2 parts Polenta
1 part Rice

Mash Pilsner - boil polenta and rice for 15 mins and add to mash (calculate it so all together it reaches 65 degrees).

I bittered with northern brewer to 16 IBUs. But ANY hop would have been ok, as it is really just for bittering - and we don't really want any flavour to shine through.

Going to ferment this with US-05.

Anyone done something similar (AG)?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Kleiny (6/3/09)

Kleiny said:


> Ok This is my Oatmeal Stout Recipe (my first stout)
> 
> Im brewing this one on friday and if you have any comments feel free to let me know, I have some reserve about the amount of Black patent and if i should cut it and up the Carafa II.
> 
> ...



HLT up and running heating mash water for this right now

Should mash in at about an hours time

Be finished all clean and done by around 1700

Kleiny


----------



## razz (6/3/09)

Travis, don't you just love shift work? Plenty of time weekdays to brew.


----------



## Kleiny (6/3/09)

razz said:


> Travis, don't you just love shift work? Plenty of time weekdays to brew.



Razz

Tues and Fri are days the kids are at creche so awesome brew days and yes i do love shift work and all the time i can devote to my brew.


----------



## glennheinzel (6/3/09)

English IPA. I used Jamils recipe as a base and then substituted ingredients that I could get (so I guess it isn't Jamil's recipe anymore?!). I'm currently getting ready to mash out.

Size: 21.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%

Original Gravity: 1.064 
Terminal Gravity: 1.015
Color: 15.1
Alcohol: 6.41% 
Bitterness: 50.01

Ingredients:
5.6 kg Pale Ale Malt
0.230 kg Australian Wheat Malt
0.230 kg Crystal Malt
0.170 kg Dark Crystal
0.23 kg English Brown Malt
47.0 g Challenger (7.9%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
20.0 g Fuggle (6.1%) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
43 g Styrian Goldings (5.4%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min
0.5 ea Whirlfloc Tablets (Irish moss) - added during boil, boiled 15 min
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient (AKA Fermax) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
1 ea WYeast 1026 British Cask Ale Yeast


----------



## glennheinzel (6/3/09)

Rukh said:


> English IPA. I used Jamils recipe as a base and then substituted ingredients that I could get (so I guess it isn't Jamil's recipe anymore?!). I'm currently getting ready to mash out.
> 
> 
> 47.0 g Challenger (7.9%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
> ...



The Styrian Goldings is a last minute substitution for EKGoldings. Is anyone able to comment on whether this hop combo will work? In particular, should I swap the Fuggles for Stryrian Goldings or even Target?


----------



## bonj (6/3/09)

Rukh said:


> The Styrian Goldings is a last minute substitution for EKGoldings. Is anyone able to comment on whether this hop combo will work? In particular, should I swap the Fuggles for Stryrian Goldings or even Target?


I'm pretty sure from memory that Fuggles/Styrian Goldings combination is used in Hobgoblin


----------



## mikem108 (6/3/09)

Styrian Goldings is fuggle but grown in Slovenia

From Brewiki
Although referred to as Styrian Golding, this hop is actually genetically derived from Fuggle rather than Golding hops. At one time the less desirable Fuggles were exported to some areas as "Fuggle Golding," which is probably the source of the name. 
Because it is genetically identical to Fuggle, it is not surprising that Styrian Goldings also resembles Fuggle in character, with a pleasant spicy aroma


----------



## glennheinzel (6/3/09)

Bonj/Mikem108 - Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## Fourstar (6/3/09)

Phillip said:


> Anyone done something similar (AG)?
> Cheers
> Phil



Hey Phil,

Looks like you have got a Cream Ale going on. Personally my favourite lawn mower beer. I usually over bitter it and add an aroma addition, also with northern brewer. I usually go

75% Ale Malt
5% Carapils
10% Rice
10% Corn
25 IBU Northern Brewer 60 min
1.5g/l whirlpool or nc-cube addition <70 deg. also of NB'er.

I shoot for 4.5% ABV. You can also sub some of the Ale Malt for up to 5% Sucrose/dex of you want to dry it out.


----------



## Effect (6/3/09)

Well...after brewing the 'cream ale' yesterday...I couldn't help but brew another beer but with more flavour.

Styrian Special Bitter

3.80 kg Pale Malt JW
0.70 kg Munich Malt 
0.11 kg Medium Crystal Malt
0.11 kg Dark Crystal Malt
16.80 gm Target [11.00%] (60 min) Hops 20.3 IBU
19.20 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (60 min) Hops 11.4 IBU
13.44 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU
7.20 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (15 min) Hops 2.1 IBU
4.80 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (5 min) Hops 0.6 IBU
12.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
21.60 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
0 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale 



Am about 15 mins into the boil (well, 45 mins into boil...45 mins to go).


----------



## Effect (6/3/09)

Update...

I just put it into the fermenter...24 litres after I added 4 litres - had 23 litres in the kettle, but after chilling I only got 20 - so topped up to 24.

Measured the gravity. 10.5 brix - 1.041, just like I had planned. I planned for 70%.

Should I be happy with 70% - or should I be continuously trying to get more efficiency?


----------



## matti (7/3/09)

I just started running this off to kettle.
Initial run off 14.3 brix
Wahhoo
Time to fwh and turn the heat on  

Highjack Lager

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

03-A European Amber Lager, Vienna Lager

Min OG: 1.046 Max OG: 1.052
Min IBU: 18 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 10 Max Clr: 16 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.40 Wort Size (L): 23.40
Total Grain (kg): 5.42
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.41
Anticipated SRM: 8.5
Anticipated IBU: 27.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.53 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.046 SG 11.48 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 3 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %
Additional Utilization Used For First Wort Hops: -10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
37.7 2.04 kg. Munich Malt Australia 1.021 6
37.7 2.04 kg. Vienna Malt Germany 1.020 3
20.9 1.13 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.012 2
3.7 0.20 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.002 74

Exract represented as SG.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.00 g. Czech Saaz Plug 2.20 3.1 First WH
28.36 g. Perle Plug 6.25 20.5 45 min.
28.91 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.00 4.0 20 min.
14.18 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP802 Czech Budejovice Lager


Water Profile
-------------

Profile: Ingleburn
Profile known for: Brenda carbon filtered

Calcium(Ca): 35.2 ppm
Magnesium(Mg): 6.5 ppm
Sodium(Na): 13.0 ppm
Sulfate(SO4): 10.0 ppm
Chloride(Cl): 4.0 ppm
biCarbonate(HCO3): 25.4 ppm

pH: 8.04


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: step

Total Grain kg: 5.42
Total Water Qts: 17.27 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 16.34 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 36.06 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
protein rest 5 10 42 53 Infuse 42 16.34 3.02
sacch rest 5 21 53 64 Direct --- ------- ----
high sacch rest 5 54 64 70 Direct --- ------- ----
mashout 8 15 70 77 Direct --- ------- ----


Total Water Qts: 17.27 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 16.34 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 19.96 - After Additional Infusions

PH of mash right on 5.3


----------



## Muggus (7/3/09)

matti said:


> White Labs WLP802 Czech Budejovice Lager


Just quietly, I love this yeast!

Takes a good long time to fully condition/lager, but turns out so clean and crisp! 
Had all extract brews ferment down to 1.004...amazing stuff.


----------



## Doc (7/3/09)

Just finished transferring from the kettle on my Oatmeal Stout.
Looks and smells great.

Doc


----------



## matti (7/3/09)

Nice one Doc.
Next time I find time it will be a winter brew for sure.
matti

Muggus.
The yeast I'll use will be 2206.
Cheers


----------



## Rob C (7/3/09)

Half way through the mash of Doc's Bavarian Weizen at the moment. Mm cant wait to try this one. Still trying to decide what yeast to use 3068 or 3638.

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Steve (8/3/09)

Half way through the boil of this:

8kg BB Ale
1kg Choc
500gms Light crystal

30gms super pride (15.1%AA) @ 60
10gms super pride @ 10 + Whirlfloc and 2 packs old yeast.

US 05

Cheers
Steve

Feels weird only putting 40gms in a double batch!


----------



## yardy (8/3/09)

an attempt to appease the Cyclone God (who is bearing down on my current place of work)

Take it Easy Hamish

2.000 Pilsner Malt
2.000 Munich 1 Malt
2.000 Vienna Malt
0.150 Melanoidian Malt

15.00 gm Pacific Jade @ 60 min
25.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh @ 20 min
10.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh @ 00 Flame Out

Mash @ 65*C
S-189 @ 8*C

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Bribie G (8/3/09)

Steve said:


> Half way through the boil of this:
> 
> 8kg BB Ale
> 1kg Choc
> ...



Is this intended to turn out like a Tooheys Old or Kent black or similar? Sounds on the money.


----------



## Steve (8/3/09)

BribieG said:


> Is this intended to turn out like a Tooheys Old or Kent black or similar? Sounds on the money.




Yep - spot on fella. Its my Kent Old Brown ale (KOBA). I've done it a few times with little tweaks here n there after talking to T.D. and Trent. Normally do it with just ale and choc but I had some crystal left over so chucked that in too.
Cheers
Steve

Edit - its a bloody nice quaffer


----------



## Bribie G (8/3/09)

Steve said:


> Yep - spot on fella. Its my Kent Old Brown ale (KOBA). I've done it a few times with little tweaks here n there after talking to T.D. and Trent. Normally do it with just ale and choc but I had some crystal left over so chucked that in too.
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> Edit - its a bloody nice quaffer



I've got BB Ale sitting there for my next BIAB on Wed, was going to do an APA. On the other hand I have some lubberly fresh POR and some Carafa and crystal, and the US-05, I never ever thought about an old, slipped right under my radar. Dammit I'll go the old this time as I don't mind it at the RSL. 

:super:

PS: what mash temp??
Double edit: are the old yeast packets for nutrient? or is this something that the breweries used to do?


----------



## matti (8/3/09)

Steve
Do you use same yeast all the time or have you tried some different types on KOBA?

matti


----------



## Steve (8/3/09)

BribieG said:


> I've got BB Ale sitting there for my next BIAB on Wed, was going to do an APA but I have some lubberly fresh POR and some Carafa and crystal, I never ever thought about an old, slipped right under my radar. Dammit I'll go the old this time as I don't mind it at the RSL.
> 
> :super:



Ive got a recipe in the DB if you're interested. Or search for KOBA. Yeah I reckon its not bad on tap hence the reason for trying to make on. 
Cheers
Stve


----------



## Jakechan (8/3/09)

yardy said:


> an attempt to appease the Cyclone God (who is bearing down on my current place of work)
> 
> Take it Easy Hamish
> 
> ...



Let us know how it goes Yardy (the recipe that is) I might brew it myself.

As for Hamish, Im right in the firing line, so I think I'll find out how _that_ pans out.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Steve (8/3/09)

matti said:


> Steve
> Do you use same yeast all the time or have you tried some different types on KOBA?
> 
> matti




Just had a look in my book. The first 3 times I made it with Nottingham. The last time I did it I used Whitelabs 500 in one fermenter and I think 530 in the other, so it was a Blegian brown. Its was interesting from memory. :huh: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bradsbrew (8/3/09)

yardy said:


> an attempt to appease the Cyclone God (who is bearing down on my current place of work)
> 
> Take it Easy Hamish
> 
> ...


Well I hope your appeasement works Yardy. I fly in to Rocky at 4pm this arvo  could be rather interesting :huh: . That mittelfraeh is a nice hop.

Cheers Brad


----------



## yardy (8/3/09)

Jakechan said:


> Let us know how it goes Yardy (the recipe that is) I might brew it myself.
> 
> As for Hamish, Im right in the firing line, so I think I'll find out how _that_ pans out.
> 
> ...




Yeah, will do Jake, could be awhile though, going to try and CC this one properly, really looking fwd to seeing how the combo of the Jade and Hallertauer go.




:icon_offtopic: I've been on a Shut in Gladstone for the past 2 weeks, got told yesterday to grab the tools and bugger off until further notice, didn't have to tell me twice  

good luck but it looks like it's heading to Mackay though

Cheers
Yard


----------



## The King of Spain (8/3/09)

[Just cubed a brown ale. Hope I don't get any problems with oxidisation. I did not have a hose clamp on and had half filled the cube before noticing that air was being sucked in at the ball valve fitting.

Here is the brew, missing a few specialty grains that the original recipe had from Brown Dog.

Brown Ale


% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
4.0 0.20 kg. Pale Chocolate Malt Germany 1.029 350
92.0 4.60 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
4.0 0.20 kg. Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 2

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Galena Whole 13.00 28.9 60 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Whole 8.90 7.2 10 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Whole 5.75 2.6 5 min.

Extras

1tsp Yeast Nutrient 

Yeast
-----
US56


----------



## Barry (8/3/09)

Just finished brewing an Aussie pale ale and a Belgian pale ale. Using the WLP Belgian ale yeast blend in the Belgian. Intend to use the WLP Saison blend in a Saison in the near future. Has anyone used either of these two blends and what are your opinions?


----------



## Gavo (8/3/09)

Cubed yesterday, will pitch yeast next week when fermenter fridge comes out of its current CC cycle.

English Special/Best


Batch Size: 22.50 L 
Boil Size: 27.25 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 26.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.20 kg Light Dry Extract (10.0 EBC) Dry Extract 34.68 % 
1.90 kg Ale - Perle Malt (Bairds) (6.3 EBC) Grain 54.91 % 
0.20 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 5.78 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 2.89 % 
0.06 kg Carafa I (950.0 EBC) Grain 1.73 % 
34.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.6 IBU 
22.00 gm Bramling Cross [6.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Bramling Cross [6.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

A modified version of my Dogwood EKG.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/3/09)

Nothing beats a public holiday brew. B) 

Tomorrow's beer shall be an Irish Red.

Back On Yer Bike PhUGGLY Red

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.35
Anticipated OG: 1.046 Plato: 11.51
Anticipated EBC: 34.4
Anticipated IBU: 25.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
83.8 7.00 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
14.4 1.20 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 93
1.8 0.15 kg. TF Roasted Barley UK 1.033 1400

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 3.90 22.8 60 min.
40.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 3.90 3.0 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1098 British Ale



Warren -


----------



## np1962 (8/3/09)

The tension is building!
About to mash in AG #1
Nice Ordinary Bitter

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Beer1
Brewer: Nigel Peters
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.45 L
Estimated OG: 1.034 SG
Estimated Color: 16.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter(Bairds) (5.3 EBC) Grain 72.46 % 
0.45 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 13.04 % 
0.20 kg Crystal, Medium(Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 5.80 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.80 % 
0.10 kg Brown Malt(Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.90 % 
23.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 13.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (30 min) Hops 9.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 3.45 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 9.49 L of water at 76.6 C 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 6.00 L of water at 92.4 C 78.0 C 


Wish me luck  
Nige


----------



## Bribie G (8/3/09)

Steve said:


> Ive got a recipe in the DB if you're interested. Or search for KOBA. Yeah I reckon its not bad on tap hence the reason for trying to make on.
> Cheers
> Stve



Steve you twisted my arm. I wasn't going to brew till Wed but with the cyclone coming down the coast....  

Your DB recipe looked the goods and I liked the increased ABV so I adapted it to what I had on hand and currently mashing:

5 kg BB Ale
150 dark crystal
150 carared because I can't get enough of the malt aroma of the current batch
65g carafa T3 (black as the ace of spades)

I used the 5.2 mash stablilizer for the first time.

65 degrees to drop to 63

Then I'll just do 30 g POR 60 mins
whirlfloc
2 packs of old Morgans

cube it, and pitch US-05 tomorrow night.


:icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers: 

There was a bit of cross editing went on earlier so here goes again: .. what's actually with the old packs of yeast, is that just for yeast nutrient or is it something the old breweries used to do with their spent yeast?


----------



## Bribie G (8/3/09)

NigeP62 said:


> The tension is building!
> About to mash in AG #1
> Nice Ordinary Bitter
> 
> ...



Nige:
Looks like a nice quaffing session bitter for a pint or two or three... :icon_chickcheers: 
Just a caution, there was some discussion about Windsor yeast on the forum in the last fortnight and some talk about it being a poor flocculator and taking a long time to settle out. I've never used it personally. Are you bottling or kegging? You might want to give it a few days of cold conditioning beforehand and then use a good dose of gelatine to drop the yeast.

Happy brewing.

Edit: just had another look at your hop list, if the EKG turns out a bit 'same-ish' then to my own taste I would look at dry hopping with 20g of Styrian Goldings or Challenger pellets straight into the fermenter on around day 4. My 2c


----------



## warra48 (8/3/09)

Brew day planned for tomorrow.

Recession BoPils
Brewer: Robert
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 32 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 5.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4500.00 gm Premium Pilsner (2.5 EBC) Grain 90.00 % 
500.00 gm Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
20.00 gm Saaz T45 [4.50 %] (120 min) (First Wort HHops 12.0 IBU 
9.00 gm Super Alpha [12.20 %] (80 min) Hops 12.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (80 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Saaz T45 [4.50 %] (20 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs Urquell Lager (Wyeast #WY2001) [Starter 30Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 5000.00 gm
----------------------------
Decoction Mash, Double
Step Time Name Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest 53.0 C 
60 min  Saccharification 66.0 C 
30 min Step 73.0 C 
1 min Mash Out 78.0 C


----------



## np1962 (8/3/09)

BribieG said:


> Looks like a nice quaffing session bitter for a pint or two or three... :icon_chickcheers:
> Just a caution, there was some discussion about Windsor yeast on the forum in the last fortnight and some talk about it being a poor flocculator and taking a long time to settle out. I've never used it personally. Are you bottling or kegging? You might want to give it a few days of cold conditioning beforehand and then use a good dose of gelatine to drop the yeast.
> 
> Happy brewing.




BribieG
Butters said the same thing, am planning on gelatine and CC in secondary so hoping it will clear well before bottling. Had originally planned on Nottingham but others thought that would attenuate too much with it being a smallish beer.

Nige


----------



## Stuster (8/3/09)

Sure you don't want to splash out on a liquid yeast to honour your first AG, Nige?  

I'm boiling the second runnings beer from a parti-gyle mash, a light Belgian ale. It's basically the starter beer for the bigger beer which the first runnings made, a Belgian Dark Strong. I'll be using 3787, revived from the fridge and looking lively.  

This is the recipe for the BDSA. I'll be adding the sugar into secondary.

Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.41 L
Estimated OG: 1.098 SG
Estimated Color: 32.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Bohemian Pilsner (5.9 EBC) Grain 66.95 % 
1.33 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 17.87 % 
0.17 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 2.28 % 
0.17 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.23 % 
0.05 kg Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 0.63 % 
30.00 gm Horizon [10.90 %] (60 min) Hops 29.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.75 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 10.04 % 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## np1962 (8/3/09)

Stuster said:


> Sure you don't want to splash out on a liquid yeast to honour your first AG, Nige?




Baby steps Stu  
In truth no time during the week to get a starter going. Will brew this again with a liquid yeast and compare the two.

Nige


----------



## Bizier (8/3/09)

I have a fruity black ale on at the moment. I decided to do it all on a whim, so it is all pretty strange and was from on-hand ingredients. Also trying to use my ageing DME stash and some old spec malts, but switch it up and try to make an interesting beer of it.

I have 1L souring with some grain open on my kitchen counter + a cedar cigar scroll. This will be pasteurised and added back when I see fit.

It is somewhere between robust porter and old ale.

Amber 0.15 kg, Grain, Mashed
Black Treacle - English 0.68 kg, Sugar, Other
British Pale chocolate malt 0.25 kg, Grain, Mashed
British black patent 0.20 kg, Grain, Mashed
Cane sugar 0.70 kg, Sugar, Other
Carafa I malt 0.07 kg, Grain, Mashed
Carahell 0.20 kg, Grain, Mashed
Light D.M.E. 4.00 kg, Extract, Extract

Fuggles 60.00 g, Pellet, 60 minutes
Fuggles 40.00 g, Pellet, 35 minutes

4 x Coopers Yeast rehydrated, nothing else on hand.

- treacle and cane sugar were added after 4 days.
Very bitter, but hopefully will age OK.


----------



## Steve (8/3/09)

BribieG said:


> Steve you twisted my arm.



Its easily done on here sometimes eh? Yeah the old yeast packs are yeast nutrients. Let us know how it goes.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## drsmurto (8/3/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> Nothing beats a public holiday brew. B)
> 
> Tomorrow's beer shall be an Irish Red.
> 
> Back On Yer Bike PhUGGLY Red



Hope ur wearing yer phUGGs for the brew mate!

aka NZ safety boots :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (8/3/09)

Steve said:


> Its easily done on here sometimes eh? Yeah the old yeast packs are yeast nutrients. Let us know how it goes.
> Cheers
> Steve



Cubed and pitch tomorrow. Also when cubing it was amazing how much hop aroma remains after a single sixty minute hop addition. That carafa T3 is so black it's horrendous, but has come up with the colour and I'm picking up some nice malt from the Carared as well mmmmmmmm. I'm racking a US 05 brew off primary tomorrow and I'll have a good scoop of yeast cake available, so it's all slotted in nicely :icon_cheers:


----------



## Tony (8/3/09)

yardy said:


> an attempt to appease the Cyclone God (who is bearing down on my current place of work)
> 
> Take it Easy Hamish
> 
> ...



Hey Yardy.........

Why did you add a bit of melanioden with 60% vienna and munich malts in there?

Sorry but im an Anti Melanoiden malt brewer. I think its a "flavor replication" malt and hence dont like it

would have been better off adding the amount of Carafa spec 2 to make a dunkel.

Just my dodgy opinion 

cheers


----------



## Bribie G (8/3/09)

Tony, I've never used melanoidin and have heard rave reviews, and was thinking of ordering 500g from Ross next time because I love malt aroma and thought it might give a boost to BB malts for ales etc. 

What's the downsides of it? Are you suggesting that I would be better off just incorporating Munich etc in the mash?

Advice appreciated as I'm just beginning to venture out from the good ol cookin' crystal at the moment.


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/3/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Hope ur wearing yer phUGGs for the brew mate!
> 
> aka NZ safety boots :icon_cheers:



 In the cupboard alongside my jandals and flip flops... She's crowded eeez.

Warren -


----------



## jayse (9/3/09)

Robust Porter just mashed in 30 mins ago


----------



## bindi (9/3/09)

ANZAC Ale ready for the 25th Apr.
22L

4.75 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy
0.30 kg Melanoiden Malt I like it Tony.
0.30 kg Munich I
16.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.40 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 16.4 IBU 
22.00 gm Galaxy [13.50 %] (20 min) 

yeast: Something simple like 05.


----------



## jeddog (9/3/09)

Tomorrows Mission...

Little Creatures Bright Ale Clone 

Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 47.99 L 
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG 
Estimated Color: 11.2 EBC 
Estimated IBU: 34.8 IBU 


5.25 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White)
1.50 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann)
0.75 kg Caramalt (Barett Burston)) (49.3 EBC) 
0.45 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) 
0.45 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) 
21.61 gm Cascade [8.00 %] (45 min) 
21.61 gm B-Saaz [8.00 %] (45 min) 
32.42 gm B-Saaz [8.00 %] (20 min) 
32.42 gm Cascade [8.00 %] (20 min) 
30.77 gm B-Saaz [8.00 %] (0 min) 
30.77 gm Cascade [8.00 %] (0 min) 
2.00 items Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) 
2 Pkgs US-56 Yeast-Ale

to get some more of this yummy stuff


----------



## reviled (9/3/09)

bindi said:


> ANZAC Ale ready for the 25th Apr.
> 22L
> 
> 4.75 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy
> ...



Wheres the NZ in that Bindi? <_< More of an AAC Ale isnt it?


----------



## Jazzafish (9/3/09)

I'm keen on my ANZAC Lager being brewed ASAP. Aussie malt, Kiwi Hops

Target 1.048 using
90% JW Pilsner
7% JW Wheat
3% JW Caramalt

20 IBU's of Southern Cross @ 60mins
1 gram per litre of Southern Cross @ Flame Out

Pretty simple, but a really good session beer... will be pitching a big pilsner on the slurry of this one


----------



## bindi (9/3/09)

reviled said:


> Wheres the NZ in that Bindi? <_< More of an AAC Ale isnt it?




It's for drinking around that time, not about what it's made from, I make an ANZAC Ale every year and most [if not all] is drunk by my Motorcycle Club brothers, all beer here is not safe around ANZAC day [before and after the 25th], they know I brew and I can't hide, we have a few Kiwis in the Club, does that count?


----------



## reviled (9/3/09)

bindi said:


> we have a few Kiwis in the Club, does that count?



:lol: haha, i guess itll have to do..

:icon_offtopic: ANZAC day is on a weekend this year, you guys 'observe' this on the following monday which means you still get a day off work, NZ isnt <_< Not cool..


----------



## Rob C (9/3/09)

Will put down this APA tomorrow morning.


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.18 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 15.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 Grain 75.3 % 
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 21.5 % 
0.15 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.2 % 
15.00 gm Magnum [12.50%] (60 min) Hops 20.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Pearle [6.30%] (25 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.30%] (10 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.30%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## drsmurto (10/3/09)

jayse said:


> Robust Porter just mashed in 30 mins ago



Care to share the recipe jayse?

Keen to get a good robust porter going asap, its getting chilly at night already up here!

My robust porters just never seem robust enough :unsure:


----------



## bconnery (10/3/09)

reviled said:


> :lol: haha, i guess itll have to do..
> 
> :icon_offtopic: ANZAC day is on a weekend this year, you guys 'observe' this on the following monday which means you still get a day off work, NZ isnt <_< Not cool..



Actually we don't this year. In the future that will be the case again but for this year, at least in QLD, the public holiday is the Saturday...


----------



## bindi (11/3/09)

Mashing this Ash In Perth Aussie Pale

And I have stuck to the recipe, true, don't believe me? [Except for the yeast which I don't have]


----------



## razz (11/3/09)

Just doing the mashout.

Irish Red Ale 
Irish Red Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 11/03/2009 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 40.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 83.33 % 
0.50 kg Caramalt (40.0 EBC) Grain 6.94 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 6.94 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (900.0 EBC) Grain 1.39 % 
0.10 kg Roast Barley (1400.0 EBC) Grain 1.39 % 
45.00 gm Challenger (CB) [7.90 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 24.5 IBU 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (CB) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.73 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.69 % 
Bitterness: 24.5 IBU Calories: 449 cal/l 
Est Color: 30.5 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 7.20 kg 
Sparge Water: 18.21 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Step Add 19.00 L of water at 71.5 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mashout Heat to 76.0 C over 20 min 76.0 C


----------



## jayse (11/3/09)

Just mash in for a APA, going da NZ cascade flowers.


----------



## reviled (11/3/09)

jayse said:


> NZ cascade flowers.



mmmmm black pepper and citrus :icon_drool2:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (11/3/09)

jayse said:


> Just mash in for a APA, going da NZ cascade flowers.



Bloody hell jayse, two brews in a week h34r: ! What's going on?

C&B
TDA


----------



## warra48 (11/3/09)

Brewday planned for last Monday turned out to be today.

I brewed a Pils, with 4.5 kg Premium Pils, .5 kg Vienna. 
A little Super Alpha and Northern Brewer for bittering, but all the rest Saaz T45 to 40 IBU. 

I don't normally brew lagers/pils, and was rather taken aback by the very pale colour going into the kettle.
Howver, I got 1.050 for 29 litres into the kettle from 5 kg grains, after a double decoction.
BeerSmith tells me that's 100.32% mash efficiency.
OG into the fermenter is 1.059. Rather stronger than predicted, but I'm not arguing. 

As soon as the fridge gets the brew down to 12C I'll pitch my WY2001 starter. Plan is to ferment at 11C.


----------



## jayse (11/3/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Bloody hell jayse, two brews in a week h34r: ! What's going on?
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Found my mojo in the bottom of the freezer with a pile of hops some '04
Still need a new aircon for the cool room, gunna be old school doing whatever I can too keep these cool.


----------



## reviled (12/3/09)

Double brew this weekend, I am in desperate need of some Hops, craving in fact!!! Im thinking I may even speed the process up for one of em and dry hop in the keg? What do you reckon?

Cascade APA
3.5kg Global Pils
500g Munich
150g Medium Crystal
150g Cara-Munich II
60 : 10g US Cascade 5.8%
20 : 15g Cascade
10 : 15g Cascade
5 : 10g Cascade
FO : 15g Cascade
Dry hop : 35g Cascade (maybe dry hopped in the keg?)


And then this nice lil combo

3.5kg Global Pils
600g Munich
130g Medium Crystal
120g Cara-Munich II
60 : 8g US cascade 5.8%, 8g Southern Cross 13.2%
15 : 12g US cascade 5.8%, 12g Southern Cross 13.2%
FO : 15g US Cascade 5.8%, 15g Southern Cross 13.2%
Dry : 20g Cascade, 20g Southern Cross

S-05 for both :icon_drool2:


----------



## winkle (12/3/09)

Just put a saison into a no-chill to chill overnite, the farmhouse starter seems sourer then previously but should be ok (tastes clean), think I'll start this at 20 C tomorrow and ramp it up a bit over the next week.
Tomorrow is also either a UXB belgian ale or a summer ale, I'll sleep on it tonight.


----------



## Muggus (12/3/09)

Trying to get my ass into gear for a brewday on Saturday.

Have plenty of pilsner, some varied crystal/cara malts, and the best part of 2kg of NZ hops to play with. Not to mention starters of British, American ale, and Hefeweizen yeast...Just not sure what I wanna make. 

Though it's been a long while since i've made a really dark ale...


----------



## winkle (12/3/09)

Muggus said:


> Trying to get my ass into gear for a brewday on Saturday.
> 
> Have plenty of pilsner, some varied crystal/cara malts, and the best part of 2kg of NZ hops to play with. Not to mention starters of British, American ale, and Hefeweizen yeast...Just not sure what I wanna make.
> 
> Though it's been a long while since i've made a really dark ale...



Dunkle weizen (with an NZ twist?)?

edit ?


----------



## reviled (13/3/09)

reviled said:


> Cascade APA
> 3.5kg Global Pils
> 500g Munich
> 150g Medium Crystal
> ...



 Holy shit, pitched yeast on this bad boy this morning and took an OG reading - 1057 21 litres... Wow!!! This global Pilsner malt is the fu*king business! Only one guy who can get it in NZ, imported, the guy who set up the carlsberg BUL brewery over here, and you have to go to his house to pick it up :lol: Loving the underground awesomeness!


----------



## BEC26 (13/3/09)

Nothing at the moment.

Took some advice seen here and let my last batch sit on the trub for 3 weeks (cool, stable temps throughout).

1st ever infection.

Fermenter is sitting in bleach solution as we speak.

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## enoch (13/3/09)

Nightmare Porter - a not too robust easy drinker
Currently mashing overnight as I don't have time to do a full brew tomorrow.

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 55.50 
Total Grain (kg): 10.22
Anticipated OG: 1.045 

% Amount Name -
7.3 0.75 kg. Crystal 150L 
3.6 0.37 kg. Roast Barley 
4.9 0.50 kg. Pale Chocolate Malt
84.1 8.60 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
37.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 12.00 26.3 60 min.
41.89 g. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.75 2.1 10 min.

Yeast
-----
Danstar Windsor or Nottingham


----------



## kabooby (14/3/09)

I was going to brew tomorrow but was laying in bed wide awake this morning and thought, might as well get up and make beer.

Just about to mash out on the Belgian Dark Strong and Ill be making the Mocha Porter after that. 

I am going to ferment half of the Belgian Dark Strong with the Abbey Ale yeast. With the other 20L I am going to use some different strains of Brett and Sour yeast cultures. B) 

Kabooby  

Belgian Dark Strong Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 14/03/2009 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Boil Size: 48.17 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 EBC) Grain 64.29 % 
3.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 21.43 % 
0.50 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.57 % 
40.00 gm Target [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Fuggles [6.10 %] (15 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.50 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (50.0 EBC) Sugar 10.71 % 
1 Pkgs Abbey Ale (White Labs #WLP530) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.085 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 9.3 % 
Bitterness: 27.6 IBU Calories: 798 cal/l 
Est Color: 36.6 EBC Color: 

Mocha Porter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 14/03/2009 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Boil Size: 48.17 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.75 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 66.09 % 
1.25 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 14.37 % 
0.70 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 8.05 % 
0.50 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 5.75 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 5.75 % 
60.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.30 %] (60 min) Hops 34.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Williamette [4.90 %] (10 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.08 % 
Bitterness: 39.8 IBU Calories: 478 cal/l 
Est Color: 46.9 EBC Color: Color


----------



## Stuster (14/3/09)

kabooby said:


> I am going to ferment half of the Belgian Dark Strong with the Abbey Ale yeast. With the other 20L I am going to use some different strains of Brett and Sour yeast cultures. B)



Hmmm, interesting. A different recipe there for a dark strong. Be very interested to know how that comes out. What kind of wildness are you going to add? :super:


----------



## Barry (14/3/09)

Brewing two special bitters based on the Chiswick bitter recipe. I will use Bairds MO in one and TF MO in the other. Aim to the have a blind tasting at our ESB meeting next month.


----------



## technocat (14/3/09)

Making this one up in a day or two, any changes needed. I am on tank water hence additions to water profile. Any criticisms graciously recieved

View attachment 25421


----------



## puffer_pics (14/3/09)

I was planning on doing this beer today, but i got off work earlier yesterday so decided to do it then.

Was my first wheat beer and Protein rest too, trhe day went great with no probs  

here is my recipe;

Schneider Weisse style

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 27.00 Wort Size (L): 27.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.30
Anticipated OG: 1.055  Plato: 13.64
Anticipated EBC: 17.7
Anticipated IBU: 18.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
61.9 3.90 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 4
17.5 1.10 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 8
15.9 1.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
4.8 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 167

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 5.60 17.9 45 min.
15.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 2.60 0.9 10 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen


----------



## Bribie G (14/3/09)

My Ruddles County wannabee has been in secondary for a week and then cold crashed for the last 5 days so I'm going to slip some extra hop tea into it, polyclar tomorrow and bottle Monday.

It occurs to me that this is the hoppiest beer I have ever made:

30g NZ Fuggles 60 min
20g Bramling Cross 20 min
20g Bramling Cross 10 min

20g Challenger pellets dry hopped 4 days 
30g EKG flowers hop tea 

That's 120g of hops  

Well County is supposed to be hop driven so driven it is. Might freight a bottle to Butters :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (14/3/09)

Double brew day today hopefully

1st cab off the rank, a Red Rocket clone! Ive toned her down from the killer 6.8% to a much more relaxed 5.2%  (i know, I'm a girl!)

Subbing Horizon for Simcoe as I ran out and Centennial for Chinook just to put some hair on my balls!

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Red Rocket AWAY!!!
Brewer: Braden
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.92 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 16.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 68.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:

4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) 75.0 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) 8.3 % 
0.45 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) 7.5 % 
0.25 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) 4.2 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (130.0 SRM) 4.2 % 
0.05 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SRM) 0.8 % 
35.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) 55.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [11.00%] (10 min) 8.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (10 min) 4.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (Whirlpool) 
30.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (Whirlpool) 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Mash In Add 16.80 L of water at 71.4 C 65.5 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 11.22 L of water at 96.6 C 77.0 C 10 min


----------



## Muggus (14/3/09)

winkle said:


> Dunkle weizen (with an NZ twist?)?


Too your suggestion and am just finishing up brewing this...

HARDASS Hefeweizen Dunkel

3.0kg Joe White Wheat Malt
1.0kg Joe White Pilsner
1.0kg Joe White Light Munich
0.2kg Caramalt
0.05kg Chocolate malt
0.05kg Roasted malt

Mashed at 67 for 90 minutes

5g Green Bullet (13.0%AA) - FWH
5g Motueka B Saaz (7.1%AA) = FWH
5g Green Bullet (13.0%AA) - 15 min
10g Motueka B Saaz (7.1%AA) - 15 min
10g Motueka B Saaz (7.1%AA) - 5 min

Ferment with WLP300 Hefeweizen ale

Had a bit of problem with a blackout halfway through the mash, but no biggy!


----------



## Fourstar (14/3/09)

Round II

Munich Dunkel. Just completing the sparge now.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Munich Dunkel
Brewer: Braden
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Munich Dunkel
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications

Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 15.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 20.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) 98.2 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) 1.8 % 
35.00 gm Hallertauer [4.80%] (60 min) (First Wort Hops) 20.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer [4.80%] (0 min) (Whirlpool) 
1 Pkgs Munich Lager (Wyeast Labs #2308) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule:
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 11.20 L of water at 55.3 C 50.0 C 20 min 
Saccrification Add 10.08 L of water at 91.8 C 68.0 C 30 min 
Mashout Decoct 7.01 L of mash and boil it 77.0 C 30 min 


Notes:
aroma hops @ 70 deg in the cube


----------



## NickB (14/3/09)

Smoked Porter to test out the new HERMS tomorrow morning....


2.75G Maris Otter
1.7KG RauchMalt
200g Chocolate
100g CaraFa II

20g Target @ 60
20g EKG @ 10

Gypsum and Calcuim Carbonate in the mash (Tank Water)

Mashing @ 67C with a mashout

Chucking onto a cake of S-189 (so really a smoked Schwarz I suppose!)

Will see if my efficiency jumps with the HERMS!

Cheers


----------



## Uncle Fester (14/3/09)

My Mayflower Ale is currently at 18 degrees and 1020 gravity..

Mayflower Ale 
Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 9/03/2009 
Batch Size: 22.00 L
Brewer: Uncle Fester 
Boil Size: 25.18 L Asst Brewer: Chook 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Joe White Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 49.6 % 
2.00 kg Joe White Pilsner Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 49.6 % 
0.03 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 0.7 % 
11.00 gm Pilgrim [10.80%] (60 min) Hops 14.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Pilgrim [10.80%] (20 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Pilgrim [10.80%] (7 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Pilgrim [10.80%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 20.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 Yeast-Ale 



Bitterness: 25.6 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 7.8 EBC Color: Color


----------



## kabooby (14/3/09)

Stuster said:


> Hmmm, interesting. A different recipe there for a dark strong. Be very interested to know how that comes out. What kind of wildness are you going to add? :super:



I am a different kind of guy  

I am thinking of splitting it 5 ways with 
-WLP645 Brettanomyces Claussenii
-WLP650 Brettanomyces Bruxellensis
-WLP653 Brettanomyces Lambicus
-WLP655 Belgian Sour mix
-WLP677 Lactobacillus Delbrueckii

Wish me luck h34r: 

Kabooby


----------



## loikar (14/3/09)

Mexican Mongrel

Brewcraft Cerveza goop
1kg 50/50 blend of LDME and DEX
200g Dried wheat malt
15g saaz 
Safale US-05
Dry Enzyme (I know, I know, I tossed a coin and the enzyme won)

I'm hoping that the wheat malt will make up for the enzyme and maybe dry hop after a week in the primary to give it a kick.

My second brew in 10 years.
And my first non "off the shelf" brew (although swinging beef and butters chipped in on the refining)

Loving it!!


----------



## Barry (15/3/09)

Just mashed in the two special bitters 75 minutes later than normal. Mate came for dinner. stayed, a few beers and three bottles of red wine, got to bed at 3.15 am, up at 7.09. Nothing gets in the way of brewing.
PS Mate still a asleep on the couch.


----------



## blackbock (15/3/09)

Beernut said:


> Making this one up in a day or two, any changes needed. I am on tank water hence additions to water profile. Any criticisms graciously recieved
> 
> View attachment 25421




Your recipe looks OK. 

I would not add the Epsom salts to the rainwater, and would hesitate about adding so much Gypsum as well as the CaCl.
You are not brewing a Burton Ale! WY1338 is the true Alt yeast, but 1007 will work OK. I think you may want to look at your mash regime as well, Alts should have a dryish finish, a step mash with 67 and 75 degree steps will produce lots of dextrins. I suspect the Hersbrucker might get drowned out by the Saaz, but no reason not to use all three hops if you like them.

2c...


----------



## bconnery (15/3/09)

I've had a run of wild yeast infections so I basically have no beer...
Didn't know when I'd be able to get down and get more ale malt so something a little different for the base...

Please Don't Be Infected APA
2300.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 46.28 % 
2300.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 46.28 % 
200.00 gm Caramalt (Joe White) (40.0 EBC) Grain 4.02 % 
170.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 3.42 % 
30.00 gm Centennial [7.20 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Centennial [7.20 %] (60 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
5.00 gm Southern Cross [14.80 %] (60 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Centennial [7.20 %] (15 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (10 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [7.20 %] (2 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale 


Also put the yeast in my Eagle Heights Brew Day Babbs Bitter wort, wyeast Belgian Saison, fermenting at ambient, start it off in a cooler spot then will put it somewhere as warm as I can for the finish off...


----------



## chappo1970 (15/3/09)

Moony's Drowned Faery Golden Ale

Mashed in 12 noon

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 47.85 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 12.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg BB Ale Malt 
2.00 kg Wey Wheat Malt Pale 
2.00 kg Wey Munich 1
0.60 kg BB Caramalt malt 
30.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops  15.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
75.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs S05 Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.10 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 23.73 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 13.29 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C


----------



## Adamt (15/3/09)

Well it's been a while but I'm mashing again! Wootah.

Vintage Ale

25L Batch

5kg JW Ale
2kg Weyermann Munich II
0.2kg Weyermann Caraaroma

Mashing at 67C->65C for around 90 minutes due to a mid-mash game of indoor soccer.

40g POR flowers at 60
30g Saaz pellets at 15

Coopers yeast at 19C

OG: 1.063
IBU: 35-40ish


----------



## Steve (15/3/09)

Steve said:


> Half way through the boil of this:
> 
> 8kg BB Ale
> 1kg Choc
> ...



Kegged one of the fermenters this morning and just force carbed it. Obviously still very young, smells nice and malty, tastes nice and malty but a tad to sweet for me. Would probably use 40-45gms of the super pride at 60 mins next time.

Cheers
Steve

P.S. Hows yours going Bribie?


----------



## Fantoman (15/3/09)

Am currently in the middle of the boil of my first AG (BIAB) in a Crown 40 litre urn from Craftbrewer

Is a slightly modified version of Dr Smurto's Golden Ale...

21 Litre Batch
Estimated IBU: 31.6

2.4kg Premium Pilsner
0.8kg Munich
0.8kg Wheat
0.25kg Caramunich

Mash at 66c for 60 minutes - no mashout

22gm [email protected]
15gm [email protected]
15gm [email protected]


Just put in the 20 minute addition, so not long to go now... will be NC'ing and will hopefully be able to pitch tomorrow night... :icon_cheers: 

Will be interesting to see how it turns out! :icon_drunk:


----------



## reviled (16/3/09)

Adamt said:


> Mashing at 67C->65C for around 90 minutes due to a mid-mash game of indoor soccer.



Awesome!!! And who says this AG game takes ages and leaves you unable to do anything else - Go the mid mash activities :super:


----------



## reviled (18/3/09)

reviled said:


> 2.5kg Global Pils + 500g Dextrose
> 600g Munich
> 130g Medium Crystal
> 120g Cara-Munich II
> ...



Brewed this last night cos I didnt get time over the weekend, a few mods, 2.5kg Global and 500gs of dextrose, everything else the same...

I used a PH meter for the first time, PH of the water was 6.8, after I added the grains I juiced two non ripe lemons (didnt have citric acid on hand) and rechecked the PH at 5.5 which I was pretty happy with.. Be interesting to see if it makes much of a difference.. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/09)

My goodies have arrived from Ross and today's experiment is:

bye bye* Sol* Trujillo

3.5 kg Galaxy
1 kg rice

Mash 90 mins at 66

500g tub rice malt syrup ($2 Chinese supermarkets)
20 Chinook 90 mins

US-05 (started last night)


_Yarriba Yarriba andere andere _ :icon_drunk: 
However you should see the bloody price of limes.


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/3/09)

BribieG said:


> My goodies have arrived from Ross and today's experiment is:
> 
> bye bye* Sol* Trujillo
> 
> ...



Bribie probably not my business to pry but as an AG brewer don't you see what you're doing as a step backwards? Flaked rice is a similar price, standard rice a whole lot cheaper and is probably going to give you more accurate results for what you're trying to achieve? :unsure: 

Good luck with the beer all the same. I'll be interested to hear your outcome.

Warren -


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/09)

As I said, experiment only. There's been a thread on this rice syrup which has a nice malty flavour and also is fairly low attenuating so I'm seeing if it will give a boost to the malt aroma and mouthfeel of a Cerveza. Also some UK recipes call for syrup e.g. Newcastle Brown where it is definitely used commercially and the headbanging superlagers so this substance may come in handy there (can't seem to get Lyles at the moment).


----------



## boingk (18/3/09)

Interesting to see how it comes out, Bribie.

Meanwhile finally got around to doing my Soul Beer recipe in the database, been waiting for a time in between uni work and actual work, plus niggling stuff around the place.

Came out with an into-kettle efficiency of 60% (35L @ 1.038), which places it ahead of my last two efforts by 10%. I'm happy. No idea what the fermenting gravity is, but should be around the 1.055 mark as it was made to 24 not 23L. Probably could've gone with a 120min boil but did 100min instead. 

Fermenting away now with S-04 after no-chilling overnight, wish me luck. BTW, first AG (Blockbuster Bitter) has come good - excellent drinking beer, highly sessionable and exactly what I thought it'd be like from the ingredients I put in! WOW! 

Loving AG - boingk


----------



## chappo1970 (18/3/09)

Keen to follow this experiment as well BribieG.




BribieG said:


> However you should see the bloody price of limes.



I'll bring a bag of limes from the tree for ya on Sunday BribieG.

Never tweaked to me your a CORONA drinker thou? :icon_vomit:


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/09)

MMMM limes ... thank's Chappo. Actually I haven't had a Corona since about 1995 but have a yen for something ice cold and lethal the exact opposite of a Yorkshire Bitter. Probably just menopause. :icon_drunk:


----------



## dj1984 (18/3/09)

Brewing an export 80 in the mourning it should be malty as hell with some sweetness not a lot of bitterness recpie is a secret cause it might be :icon_vomit:


----------



## jayse (18/3/09)

mashed in somekind of thing for a beer just now, aiming for somewhere between three sheets, bitter & twisted, hop thief and bright ale :unsure: 
somekind of summer ale anyway


----------



## Stuster (18/3/09)

Good to see you back on the horse, Jayse. What hops are you shoving in that summer ale?


----------



## jayse (18/3/09)

been 3 brews down in 8 days, whole bsaaz for this, yorkie ale yeast with galaxy malt and munich II around 15plus %.


----------



## Muggus (18/3/09)

Had to brew something for St Patricks Day. And being a country known for its Stout, I brewed a stout yesterday. 
Probably a bit different from Guinness though...

Shamrock Stout
3.0kg Pilsner
0.10kg Roasted malt
0.15kg Chocolate Malt
0.10kg Roasted Barley
0.20kg Dark Crystal
0.20kg Crystal Malt
1.5kg Coopers Light malt extract
Mashed at 70-40 degrees for 11 hours(!!!)

15.0g Warrior Hops (AA 16.4%) - 60 min

Yeast - WLP005 British Ale 

Batch size: 18L
OG: 1.074
Approx IBU: 36.4


It must be the Irish blood in me and I simply had to do something a bit silly to celebrate the occasion. so I started the mash at 5 in the morning.
Came back from work 11 hours later, ran off my wort from the mash tun, did a sparge, did my boil, and churned out something thick and black that could pass as a stout.


----------



## chappo1970 (19/3/09)

Be brewing this tomorrow night for shits and giggles seeing I missed St Patrick's Day

Recipe: Irish red ale
Brewer: Trent Chapman
Asst Brewer: DeeJay the Dog
Style: Irish Red Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 33.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt Grain 88.24 % 
0.18 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L Grain 3.53 % 
0.18 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L Grain 3.53 % 
0.14 kg Roasted Barley Grain 2.75 % 
0.10 kg Carared Grain 1.96 % 
45.06 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.20 %] (60 min) Hops 25.5 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.10 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.31 L of water at 77.0 C 70.0 C


----------



## Bribie G (19/3/09)

Chappo do yourself a favour, knock the crystals back to one, and bump the Carared up to about 250 at least. The current batch from Ross is choice, it's like walking past the Arnotts factory when they are baking the malted milk cookies :icon_drool2: I've been putting a bit in everything lately. Yummy.


----------



## Screwtop (20/3/09)

BribieG said:


> MMMM limes ... thank's Chappo. Actually I haven't had a Corona since about 1995 but have a yen for something ice cold and lethal the exact opposite of a Yorkshire Bitter. Probably just menopause. :icon_drunk:




Have you seen Zwickels Corona clone recipe Bribie ?? Should be on here somewhere.

Screwy


----------



## chappo1970 (20/3/09)

BribieG said:


> Chappo do yourself a favour, knock the crystals back to one, and bump the Carared up to about 250 at least. The current batch from Ross is choice, it's like walking past the Arnotts factory when they are baking the malted milk cookies :icon_drool2: I've been putting a bit in everything lately. Yummy.



Cheers BribieG will have a play with it on BS. Originally upped the Carared but then backed it off after reading the Jamil article in this months BYO mag on Irish Red Ales. I'm still finding my feet with the crystals to be honest. But thanks for the feed back.


----------



## Brewer_010 (20/3/09)

Brewing this porter tomorrow evening, will be using nelson sauvin as I have some left over and need to use it. Haven't used it in a stout / porter before so if anyone has suggestions on the quantity that would be great, I don't want to overpower it. Other options are to use Super Alpha and Chinook, or Northern Brewer and Chinook, but not sure about those combinations either....

*Antipodean Porter*
Brew Type: Partial Mash 
Date: 21/03/2009 
Style: Robust Porter 
Brewer: 
Batch Size: 20.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 22.89 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Actual Efficiency: 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 

3.00 kg Extra Pale LME (4.0 EBC) Extract 80.0 % 
0.30 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 8.0 % 
0.19 kg Chocolate Malt (900.0 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (400.0 EBC) Grain 4.0 % 
0.11 kg (Joe White) Roasted Malt (1199.7 EBC) Grain 3.0 % 

20.00 gm Super Alpha [11.00%] (60 min) Hops 32.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [13.20%] (10 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 

0.50 tsp Koppa Floc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Irish Ale (White Labs #WLP004) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile 
Estimated Original Gravity: 1.053 SG (1.048-1.065 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.015 SG (1.012-1.016 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 
Estimated Color: 59.4 EBC (43.3-78.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 38.8 IBU (25.0-55.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.5 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.0 % (4.8-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume:


----------



## Effect (20/3/09)

I'm really pushing to get my stocks up.

Right now have got 3 beers in primary or secondary.

Twisted gut - secondary
Landlord - primary
Styrian special bitter - secondary

Just bottle the corona style cream ale.

Thinking of doing a double batch of Smurto's golden ale - one chilled and the other no-chilled - to really put this no-chill extra bitterness to rest. Pics and samples to come!


----------



## goatherder (20/3/09)

Here's my effort for tonight which is halfway sparged:

Seppo Stout

80% TF MO
10% RB (it was supposed to be this, but I only had a bit so topped it up with black malt and CS III)
5% Bairds med crystal
5% flaked barley
Mash at 64 to 1.060
30 IBUs of Chinook at 60min
30 IBUs of Chinook at 10min
Coopers PA yeast at 22 deg for a week or so


----------



## Tony (20/3/09)

goatherder said:


> 10% RB (it was supposed to be this, but I only had a bit so topped it up with black malt and CS III)



I recon it will better for the extra's mate!

I love to mix a few dark malts for some roast complexity in a beer like this. 

Will be a rippa......... shame about the hops  

cheers


----------



## Jye (20/3/09)

Im all set for tomorrow after a couple of months off  

This one wont be aged to let the brett do its thing but the Old Ale Im going to chuck onto the yeast cake will be aged in a keg for a year... yummers :icon_drool2: 

*Screwy's Butchered Red Ale *
Irish Red Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 21/03/2009 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Jye
Boil Size: 25.41 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.40 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 89.5 % 
0.15 kg Carared (Weyermann) (23.0 SRM) Grain 3.9 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Malt, Dark (Bairds) (120.0 SRM) Grain 3.9 % 
0.10 kg Roasted Barley (Bairds) (700.0 SRM) Grain 2.6 % 

37.00 gm Challenger [6.60%] (60 min) Hops 29.9 IBU 

1.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.50 gm Calcium Carbonate (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs PC Old Ale Blend (Wyeast #9097) Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.045 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.009 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 29.9 IBU Calories: -4 cal/l 
Est Color: 18.9 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 9.50 L of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C 90 min


----------



## Screwtop (20/3/09)

Jye said:


> Im all set for tomorrow after a couple of months off
> 
> This one wont be aged to let the brett do its thing but the Old Ale Im going to chuck onto the yeast cake will be aged in a keg for a year... yummers :icon_drool2:
> 
> ...




29.9 IBU.......Marriage, stable employment, a few Kg's has turned you into a Sofcock :lol:


----------



## Jye (20/3/09)

Screwtop said:


> 29.9 IBU.......Marriage, stable employment, a few Kg's has turned you into a Sofcock :lol:



After visiting Ross this arvo Ive had enough IBUs to last me a while... just ask him next time you see him


----------



## Screwtop (20/3/09)

Jye said:


> After visiting Ross this arvo Ive had enough IBUs to last me a while... just ask him next time you see him



Has he time shifted back to 2006 again :lol:


----------



## Jye (20/3/09)

You will find out... and then we will see who soft


----------



## Screwtop (20/3/09)

Jye said:


> You will find out... and then we will see who soft




Remember his 400IBU things from back then


----------



## NickB (20/3/09)

I Remember the 200IBU beasty..... I'm sure the 400IBU would have harmed me mentally and physically....


MMMMM....IBUs..... (not the brewers mind you - they're filthy both physically and mentally)



Cheers


----------



## goatherder (20/3/09)

I'll save a bottle for you mate.

Just so I can watch you drink it...

 



Tony said:


> I recon it will better for the extra's mate!
> 
> I love to mix a few dark malts for some roast complexity in a beer like this.
> 
> ...


----------



## np1962 (21/3/09)

Mashed in at 3.00pm Adelaide Time
Fantastic aroma from this mash  

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: AG Robust Porter
Brewer: NigeP
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.94 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 61.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 46.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter(Bairds) (5.3 EBC) Grain 75.00 % 
0.60 kg Chocolate Malt (500.0 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
0.40 kg Amber Malt (100.0 EBC) Grain 6.67 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
0.10 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 1.67 % 
0.10 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 1.67 % 
62.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 30.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [7.70 %] (60 min) Hops 15.5 IBU 
13.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (5 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.00 L of water at 72.2 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 94.3 C 76.0 C

Edit:-50mins in and still sitting right on 66C.


----------



## Jye (21/3/09)

Jye said:


> *Screwy's Butchered Red Ale *
> Irish Red Ale



No problems with this one this morning, chilled to 16C and pitched with a healthy starter by 11:30am


----------



## Thommo (21/3/09)

Just boiling a wheat at the moment.

for 20 Litre batch.
2.5kg JW Wheat.
1.5kg JW Pils
1.0 kg JW Munich

Northern Brewer at 60min to 16.5 IBU's, feeding it to 3068.

My first AG at our new place. Everything that could go wrong did. (except for a stuck sparge). Mill got stuck, boilover, had a fight with the misses because I was brewing and sorting out the garage instead of packing away crap in the house.

Worth it. Bloody worth it. Now all I need to do is smuggle a tv out to the garage so I can watch the V8's and I won't have to go back inside all weekend.


----------



## boingk (21/3/09)

> Worth it. Bloody worth it. Now all I need to do is smuggle a tv out to the garage so I can watch the V8's and I won't have to go back inside all weekend



Go down to the local secondhand store and pick one up for twenty bucks, or get a little portable one with radio as I've done. Nothing flash, but it works a charm.

Anywho...next of the rank is a Coopers Dark Ale kit with 3kg of JW Pale mashed for 60 minutes @ 65'C. Nothing else except for some S-04 yeast. Just wanting to compare it with the Soul Beer I put down a few days ago, be interesting to see how big the difference is in regards to overall impression and depth of flavour.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## kram (21/3/09)

Jye said:


> You will find out... and then we will see who soft


 :lol:


----------



## Jye (21/3/09)

kram said:


> :lol:



Was you manhood tested today?


----------



## kram (21/3/09)

Haha nah a couple of weeks ago.

"Yeah this isn't too bad... wait... oh ****... jesus... my tongue... my lips!"


----------



## Jye (21/3/09)

I squirted 1 ml of it on my tongue :blink: :lol:


----------



## kram (21/3/09)

Josh would've been admitted to hospital if he attempted the glass/shot of it!


----------



## Tony (21/3/09)

goatherder said:


> I'll save a bottle for you mate.
> 
> Just so I can watch you drink it...



Your on! 

My American Rye should be on tap soon if you want to try that one 

Brewed tonight. No Chilled a Belgian Pale Ale.


BPA 2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.82
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.91
Anticipated EBC: 20.3
Anticipated IBU: 27.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
68.7 4.00 kg. IMC Pilsner Australia 1.038 3
13.7 0.80 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
6.4 0.38 kg. Bourghul Turkey 1.036 5
5.2 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
3.4 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 70
2.6 0.15 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Czech Saaz  Pellet 4.50 24.5 45 min.
16.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.30 2.6 15 min.
24.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.30 0.4 1 min.


Yeast
-----

Undecided as yet.


----------



## schooey (21/3/09)

Tony said:


> Brewed tonight. No Chilled a Belgian Pale Ale.





Snap!

But sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! It's my NSW Easter case swap beer that I've been meaning to brew for 4 weeks.... :blink:... Wuldn't want Fatz thinking I'm leaving it to the last minute.....


----------



## Barry (22/3/09)

Have just mashed in a couple of wheats. Using WLP800 in one and some Mauri dry wheat yeast in the other. Will do a taste test in a couple of months.


----------



## mje1980 (22/3/09)

A couple of months barry? Will they last that long? haha, i drink weizens faster than any other style, just so easy. 

Im next brewing a bitter with cara red and a touch of choc next. Interested to see how it goes as i have never used this malt, and it sounds nice. 

Also planning a rice lager, and a 1.058ish English IPA with a shed load of first gold.


----------



## Stuster (22/3/09)

A wheat with WLP800, Barry? :huh: 

Planning something similar to that IPA you are, mje. I was thinking more of an ESB with all First Gold. Never used it before so wanted to get an idea of what it's like by itself first.


----------



## NickB (22/3/09)

MK III of my Vienna Lager doing it's protein rest at 40C at the moment. Will ramp it up to 66C shortly for an hour. Grain bill same as last brew, had to change the hops a little due to stocks. Trying a step mash this time too.

2.0kg German Pils
1.5kg Munich
1.0kg Vienna
150g CaraPils
100g Melanoidan
20g CaraFa II

20g Northern Brewer @ 60
10g Aus. Tettnang @ 60
15g Aus. Tettnang @ flameout

Chilled and fermented with S-189


Only brew I've re-done whilst I still have the previous on tap... Bloody loving this beer!!
Cheers


----------



## Barry (22/3/09)

I meant WLP300, my body gets up before my brain on brew days at times. Yes, it might be tasted by the ESBers at the end of next month.
The Vienna looks good Nick. What yeast are you going to use?


----------



## NickB (22/3/09)

s-189 Barry. Past two have been done with it, and being nice and neutral, brings all that German malty goodness to the fore. 

:icon_drool2: 

Will try some of the liquid yeasts once I have organised my slanting gear. 

Cheers


----------



## Jye (22/3/09)

NickB said:


> MK III of my Vienna Lager doing it's protein rest at 40C at the moment.



At 40C thats more of an acid rest, 50-55C for a p-rest.


----------



## NickB (22/3/09)

D'oh, that's what I meant! <_< 

My Mashmaster thermometer even has that on it! See what happens when I brew without drinking!! 

Cheers


----------



## hockadays (22/3/09)

NickB said:


> D'oh, that's what I meant! <_<
> 
> My Mashmaster thermometer even has that on it! See what happens when I brew without drinking!!
> 
> Cheers




Are you trialing out the herms unit nick??


----------



## NickB (22/3/09)

Yeah, second brew on it - more a test of my calibration from the maiden voyage. Looks like a 3C differential between sensor and mash temp.

Everything ran smoothly today, ramped up from around 40C to 66C in about 25 mins or so.... Not too bad I reckon! Runoff into the kettle was the clearest ever, so that bodes well. Decided to adjust my mash today too - 2g Gypsum and 3g Calcium Carbonate (I'm on tank water). Previously used just 5 - 10g Gypsum. Hopefully it does good things for this beer!

Will just go check my pre-boil efficiency......... looks like 88.7% into the kettle.... Pretty happy with that!!!!!

Also testing out my kettle hop screen made from one of those $2 splatter guards.... Will see if it makes any difference at all!

Cheers


----------



## Mantis (22/3/09)

atch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 19.12 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 25.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 93.46 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 5.61 % 
0.03 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (1100.0 EBC) Grain 0.56 % 
0.02 kg Roasted Barley = Bairds (1400.0 EBC) Grain 0.37 % 
25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.30 %] (60 min) Hops 18.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (20 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs US-05 Yeast-Ale 

This is boiling now, and doesnt appear to have enough colour to be an amber ale like I wanted. I thought I may have been a bit light on with the chocolate. 
But time will tell


----------



## Fourstar (22/3/09)

Well this is my 1st brew with water adjustments. 
Got the Sulphate up to 150ppm, Magnesium 20ppm and calcium to 70ppm from memory. Will be interesting to see how this effects the bitterness considering Melbourne's water profile is almost as soft as Pilsen. Note: Don't taste Mag Sulphate even if the crystals ask you to.... yukkkkk!


AIPA 
American IPA 

Type: All Grain
Date: 19/03/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 86.3 % 
0.40 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 5.8 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.8 % 
0.15 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 2.2 % 
30.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 44.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (15 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (15 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 



Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.0 %
Bitterness: 66.3
Est Color: 6.8 SRM

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 18.07 L of water at 70.1 C 64.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 15.00 L of water at 94.9 C 77.0 C 10 min


----------



## bconnery (22/3/09)

Another brew to boost the well and truly empty stocks and use up some ingredients. 
Another of my semi-standard dark bitter grain bill. Cara-aroma and medium crystal to go with the pale choc, which had always been there whenever I've used this 100g of three specialty grains recipe. 

Recipe: Bitter
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 27.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3200.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 85.33 % 
250.00 gm Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.67 % 
100.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.67 % 
100.00 gm Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.67 % 
100.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (800.Grain 2.67 % 
20.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 18.7 IBU 
20.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (15 min) Hops 9.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (1 min) Hops 0.2 IBU 
10.00 gm First Gold [7.90 %] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Ross (22/3/09)

Looks great Ben  

cheers Ross


----------



## bconnery (22/3/09)

Ross said:


> Looks great Ben
> 
> cheers Ross


Cheers Ross. I do like the slightly darker aspect this gives. 
I adapted it from my Red Baron Bitter extract recipe that I rate as one of my best extracts and the first time I tried the 100/100/100g in an AG I found that it still worked really well. 
I've tried a few combinations now but as I said, Pale Choc remains a constant 
The First Gold is making the bar smell fantastic as I measure them out...


----------



## Dave86 (22/3/09)

2nd Brew (of the year! Damn full time work!) on the new herms. The first ended up too strong with a low volume. This ended up to low in gravity and more than I could fit in the fermenter :angry: Next brew I will get it right...

So this one will be hefe-light, hopefully not too watery..

53% Wheat Malt
34% Bo Pils
13% JWM Vienna

13 IBU US Hallertauer @ 60 min

Danstar munich wheat to ferment

Electric element boilers are too different to the old trusty 4-ring burner, I think I might go back to gas for the boil...

Edit: More a hefe-light than a mid-strength


----------



## warra48 (23/3/09)

I've not brewed a Mild before, but am planning this for later this week.

Style: Mild
TYPE: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 24.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

3500.00 gm Pale Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 82.16 % 
390.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 9.15 % 
220.00 gm CaraMunich II (120.0 EBC) Grain 5.16 % 
150.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 3.52 % 
20.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 17.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Willamette [4.60 %] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash at 68C


----------



## jayse (25/3/09)

Got some wort for an american brown ale just about to start boiling in the kettle


----------



## DiscoStu (25/3/09)

Pitched the yeast into this one last night, first go at a mild

Recipe: Heathcote Mild
Brewer: Stuart
Style: Mild
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.27 L
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 29.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 80.46 % 
0.40 kg Crystal, Light (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 9.20 % 
0.30 kg Brown Malt (Bairds) (180.0 EBC) Grain 6.90 % 
0.10 kg Barley, Flaked (Joe White) (3.3 EBC) Grain 2.30 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 1.15 % 
5.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
16.00 gm Target [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 15.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (10 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.09 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.35 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
45 min Mash In Add 11.35 L of water at 74.7 C 68.0 C


----------



## Fourstar (25/3/09)

warra48 said:


> I've not brewed a Mild before, but am planning this for later this week.



Hey Warra48, Im thinking the same thing, might do a scottish /60 as well soon. I have a 5.5% Am Amber fermenting and a 7% AIPA ready to hit the slurry as soon as the amber is done... i dont want to be knocking my self out every night and 2 low ABV beers sound like a good idea.


----------



## Ronin (25/3/09)

Going to brew my first dark lager this weekend, very pleased with 2124 in a Helles, hoping it'll be just as good in a schwarzbier. :icon_cheers: 

2.50 kg Munich II 50.00 % 
2.20 kg Pilsner 44.00 % 
0.15 kg Carafa Special III 3.00 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich III Grain 2.00 % 
0.05 kg Pale Chocolate Malt 1.00 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (60 min) 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.60 %] (20 min) 
1.0 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) [Starter 3000 ml] Yeast-Lager


----------



## jayse (25/3/09)

almost getting into munich dunkel teritory there with 50% munich II, should be a cracker.


----------



## bindi (25/3/09)

Just mashed 23L of Red Ale, inspired by Screwys Red Ale.


----------



## gibbocore (25/3/09)

Marzen

mlzen Juggernaught munchen 


Type: All Grain
Date: 18/03/2009 
Batch Size: 22.00 L
Brewer: Gibbo 
Boil Size: 27.88 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.40 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
2.20 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 45.8 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
23.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.50%] (60 min) Hops 25.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00%] (30 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.056 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.7 % 
Bitterness: 25.0 IBU Calories: 526 cal/l 
Est Color: 13.7 

Mash Profile

Mash Name: Decoction Mash, Double Total Grain Weight: 4.80 kg 
Sparge Water: 13.61 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 20.03 L of water at 58.0 C 55.0 C 35 min 
Saccharification Decoct 4.57 L of mash and boil it 63.9 C 20 min 
Saccharification Decoct 3.92 L of mash and boil it 70.0 C 20 min 
Mash Out Decoct 5.40 L of mash and boil it 77.0 C 10 min 

I don't think i'll be able to wait untill september.


----------



## jeddog (25/3/09)

bindi said:


> Just mashed 23L of Red Ale, inspired by Screwys Red Ale.



Did this on Sunday
Got to say that the Wyeast Labs 1084 yeast fire up unbelievably (nearly spitting water from the air lock)

OG 1.047 to 1.010 in two days @ 18c


looking good

Not sure when to crash chill...how many days should I leave it for?

anyone?


----------



## NickB (25/3/09)

Waiting on the boil atm for this Special Bitter:

4.25kg Maris Otter
100g CaraRed
100g Medium Crystal
100g CaraAroma
50g CaraFa II

67C Mash

60 min boil

15g Target @ 60
10g First Gold @ 25
15 g First Gold @ 15
20g First Gold @ Flameout

10g Gypsum to the mash (Tank Water)

Fermenting with Windsor @ 19C

Should be good!! Hoping to be done and dusted by 12:30am!!!

Cheers


----------



## devo (28/3/09)

I'm attempting this Belgian golden strong ale today. Still short 1kg of clear candi sugar so will nick into the kitchen and make some up while the wort is on the boil.


----------



## yardy (28/3/09)

not sure what i'm brewing, put a recipe in beersmith and approx 6kg of assorted grain in a 20lt bucket before i went away for work, whilst away for 2 weeks the pc shat itself, all my recipes etc gone, and now i've no idea whats in there, remember putting in mostly vienna...
suck it and see i guess...

cheers
Yard


----------



## reviled (28/3/09)

yardy said:


> not sure what i'm brewing, put a recipe in beersmith and approx 6kg of assorted grain in a 20lt bucket before i went away for work, whilst away for 2 weeks the pc shat itself, all my recipes etc gone, and now i've no idea whats in there, remember putting in mostly vienna...
> suck it and see i guess...
> 
> cheers
> Yard



:lol: Yardy's Mystery Ale - Should line up a few different yeasts and blind fold yourself before you pick one! lol


----------



## yardy (28/3/09)

reviled said:


> :lol: Yardy's Mystery Ale - Should line up a few different yeasts and blind fold yourself before you pick one! lol



just went up and had a look what yeasts i've got, Notts, Koelsch 2575, Wyeast 1968, Budvar 2000, Munich Wheat, S-189 and a Wyeast 1968 yeast-cake still in the bucket, lager i think...

cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (28/3/09)

Mashing in FatzGodzilla's "Better Red Than Dead". Smells really good


----------



## Tony (28/3/09)

Dunkelweizen today..... i need something ready quick cause the American Rye on tap wont last long 



Dunkelweizen

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.87
Anticipated EBC: 31.1
Anticipated IBU: 15.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.0 6.00 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.037 15
33.0 3.30 kg. Weyermann Bohemien Pils GErmany 1.038 4
3.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann CaraWheat Germany 1.037 120
2.0 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125
2.0 0.20 kg. Weyermann Choc Wheat Germany 1.035 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.00 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Pellet 4.10 14.5 45 min.
20.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 0.8 5 min.



Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen........ what else 

Sparging now and the colour is fantastic. Smells good too!

cheers


----------



## winkle (28/3/09)

Just put a basic wb-o6 hefe to bed, and cracked the grain for a saison tomorrow.
Rootin' SAISON

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L

Boil Size: 22.89 L
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 72.73 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 18.18 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 9.09 % 
26.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 23.9 IBU 
14.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [6.60 %] (15 min)
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 

Est Original Gravity: 1.065 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.059 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.28 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 7.05 % 
Bitterness: 27.1 IBU Calories: 546 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.1 SRM

Yeast - Wyeast farmhouse

Might fiddle around with the hops a bit.


----------



## Barry (29/3/09)

Just mashed in a saison and Aussie pale ale. Now having toast and a nice cup of tea.


----------



## reviled (29/3/09)

Barry said:


> Just mashed in a saison and Aussie pale ale. Now having toast and a nice cup of tea.



2 brews at once?  Noice!

Im playing around with this recipe, an Irish Red for a friendly comp in about 6 weeks...

3.3kg Global Pils
900G Munich
140g Cara-Red
140g Dark Crystal
100g Roast Barley
60 : 35g Williamette 6.8%
10 : 10g Styrian 5.5%, 10g Williamette 6.8%
FO : 5g Styrian

Probably 1469 - Any thoughts?


----------



## chappo1970 (29/3/09)

Looks good RevKnut.

Grains look good and balanced.

Why the 1469 over 1084? Mind you I've been looking for an excuse to try a yorkie ale.

There's no such beast as a "Friendly" comp, is there? <_<


----------



## reviled (29/3/09)

Chappo said:


> Looks good RevKnut.
> 
> Grains look good and balanced.
> 
> ...



I really love the 1469 :wub: Reckon it could give me a really malt focussed irish red. Plus I dont have any 1084 and dont really fancy buying a whole smackpack of it cos I wouldnt use it much... If you havnt got on the yorkie bandwagon yet mate youre missing out  

And this comp is pretty friendly, more just an excuse to talk beer, rules are simple, put in $10 and winner takes all, and it doesnt need to be 100% to style either Linky


----------



## Steve (29/3/09)

Half way through the mash of this simple aussie ale:

9kg BB Galaxy
1kg Light Crystal

60gms Super Pride @ 60

US05

Cheers
Steve


----------



## yardy (29/3/09)

yardy said:


> not sure what i'm brewing, put a recipe in beersmith and approx 6kg of assorted grain in a 20lt bucket before i went away for work, whilst away for 2 weeks the pc shat itself, all my recipes etc gone, and now i've no idea whats in there, remember putting in mostly vienna...
> suck it and see i guess...
> 
> cheers
> Yard



found the beersmith printout B) 
_VMP Lager 23 litre

_2.000 Vienna
2.000 Munich
2.000 Pilsner
0.150 Melanoiden

Pacific Jade 15gm 60 min
Hallertauer Mittelfreuh 25gm 10 min
Hallertauer Mittelfrueh 10gm 00 min

S-189 @ 10*C

as an aside, I'm going to make use of the recipe DB here from now on...

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Muggus (29/3/09)

Brewed myself an English (Best) Bitter of sorts yesterday with grain I have on hand. Officially my 3rd AG to date...w00t!
Interested to see how these NZ Styrian flowers go.

Styrian Best Bitter
3.0kg JW Pilsner
0.5kg JW Munich
0.2kg Medium Crystal
0.05kg Dark Crystal
0.05kg Roasted Barley

Mash at 67 degrees

Hops
10g Warrior pellets (AA 16.4%) - 60 min
20g Styrian Goldings SLO (2.3%AA) - 15 min
10g Styrian Goldings NZ flowers (AA 4.4%) - 15 min
20gStyrian Goldings SLO (2.3%AA) - 0 min
10g Styrian Goldings NZ flowers (AA 4.4%) - 0 min
20g Styrian Goldings NZ flowers (AA 4.4%) - 7 days

Batch size 20L
OG: 1.044
IBU: Approx 31

Fermenting with WLP005 British Ale yeast

Prospects are good thus far.


----------



## Bribie G (30/3/09)

Sounds like a good session bitter.

Haven't tried the NZ Styrians yet, what I love about NZ hops is that they come mostly as flowers and get great results using a hopsock and also making hop tea for ultra late hopping (genuine hop tea not pellet hop _sludge_ :lol: )



I'm about to post my NZ blonde showcasing those yummy hops from over the ditch.


----------



## drsmurto (30/3/09)

Brewed a double batch based on Wazza's 4 shades of stout yesterday.

Base malt was TF FM MO. Northdown at 60 and 20. Cask ale yeast. OG 1.054.

Couple of boilovers that i did a half-arsed job of cleaning the shed floor but the kettle needed a soak.


----------



## Bribie G (30/3/09)

*Strawberry Blonde Kiwi Lass*

Strong cold 'lagerish' blonde showcasing kiwi hops
Also using up stock on hand.
​4kg BB Galaxy
100g Carared
1kg Polenta (cooked mushy)

120 minute mash at 65 degrees. 5.2 pH stabilizer.

90 minute boil
whirlfloc

30g NZ Green Bullet Flowers 90 min
20g NZ Cascade 10 min
20g NZ BSaaz hop tea in secondary

500g white sugar inverted with 5g citric acid and reduced to a mid-golden syrup

Nochill

US-05
18 degrees

Gelatine at end of secondary
Polyclar
High prime and serve 4 degrees.​



Sorry couldn't resist :lol: ​


----------



## A3k (30/3/09)

I brewed this on friday; Belgian Pale Ale. Ferment is going strong now after a slow finish due to low temp. Now it's at 24, but i want it at 22 so finally decided to put it in the ferment fridge. sample tasted good this morning


Recipe: Belgian Pale
Brewer: Al
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35billion) 



Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.87 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 9.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 27.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.50 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.10 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 91.89 % 
0.34 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 6.13 % 
0.11 kg Amber Malt, Bairds (60.9 SRM) Grain 1.98 % 
48.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (60 min) Hops  27.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (0 min) (AroHops - 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.55 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.65 L of water at 72.6 C 67.0 C


----------



## glennheinzel (31/3/09)

This is my attempt to do a TTLL style beer. It is based off Duff's recipe, however I have added 100gm of crystal (I only had Dark Crystal on hand, but I'm sure that it will be okay). Unfortunately I lost a few litres of the first running as I had forgotten to attach the tap to the kettle. Just about time to throw the Fuggles (Edit: and Styrian Goldings).

Size: 20 L
Efficiency: 72.0%

Original Gravity: 1.042
Color: 7.6
Alcohol: 3.92%
Bitterness: 30.39

Ingredients:
3.8 kg Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
.1 kg Dark Crystal
19.0 g Fuggle (6.1%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
20.0 g Styrian Goldings (5.4%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
10 g East Kent Goldings (4.8%) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
10 g Styrian Goldings (5.4%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min
0.5 ea Whirlfloc Tablets (Irish moss) - added during boil, boiled 15 min
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient - added during boil, boiled 10 min
1 ea Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale


----------



## jayse (31/3/09)

just about to start running some wort for a oatmeal stout into the kettle. recipe is pretty much as you'd expect for the most part and using 3 different roasts.


----------



## razz (1/4/09)

Just doing the boil on this baby.

Stop thief! 
American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 1/04/2009 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 40.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 
Taste Notes: 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 93.33 % 
0.25 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 3.33 % 
0.25 kg Caramalt (40.0 EBC) Grain 3.33 % 
45.00 gm Chinook (GG) [11.10 %] (20 min) Hops 17.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) 06 (CB) [13.70 %] (20 min) Hops 14.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) 06 (CB) [13.70 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Polyclar (Secondary 1.0 days) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (CB) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US05 Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.10 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.21 % 
Bitterness: 31.6 IBU Calories: 487 cal/l 
Est Color: 11.5 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 7.50 kg 
Sparge Water: 15.01 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Step Add 22.50 L of water at 71.8 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mashout Add 0.00 L of water and heat to 78.0 C over 20 min 78.0 C 



Mash Notes:


----------



## reviled (2/4/09)

BribieG said:


> *Strawberry Blonde Kiwi Lass*
> 
> Strong cold 'lagerish' blonde showcasing kiwi hops
> Also using up stock on hand.
> ​



Bribie - Keen for your thoughts on this blandish type ale im thinking of knocking up for swmbos 22nd bday, something for the masses but still drinkable for me B) 

3kg Global Pils
250g Munich
20 : 15g each of NZ cascade, pacific hallertau, and motueka (b saaz)

Should give me an OG of 1041 and about 23 IBU's, prolly ferment cool with S-05 or wlp001

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## chappo1970 (2/4/09)

reviled said:


> 3kg Global Pils
> 250g Munich
> 20 : 15g each of NZ cascade, pacific hallertau, and motueka (b saaz)



mmmmm :icon_drool2: Kiwi cascades and B Saaz are such bloody good mates in a beer like this, No? Sounds good RevKnut BTW.


----------



## reviled (2/4/09)

Chappo said:


> mmmmm :icon_drool2: Kiwi cascades and B Saaz are such bloody good mates in a beer like this, No? Sounds good RevKnut BTW.



Im still yet to try B Saaz and ive become a bit of a hater towards our home grown cascade lately in favour of the US grown variety, but I still have some in the freezer so ill give them another chance, they just better be good and keep the black pepper to a minimum :angry: 

:lol:


----------



## chappo1970 (2/4/09)

reviled said:


> Im still yet to try B Saaz and ive become a bit of a hater towards our home grown cascade lately in favour of the US grown variety, but I still have some in the freezer so ill give them another chance, they just better be good and keep the black pepper to a minimum :angry:
> 
> :lol:



Oh yeah forgot your black peeper (tehe!) thing. OT but I thinks it's valid are the local NZ brewers not getting the same "export" grade hops that perhaps we are getting here in Oz? Reason I say/suspect this I am drinking and enjoying Tony's LCBA which has a fair whack of the NZ cascades plus B Saaz and I don't get any peeper (tehe!) over tones at all? Merely a thought?


----------



## reviled (2/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Oh yeah forgot your black peeper (tehe!) thing. OT but I thinks it's valid are the local NZ brewers not getting the same "export" grade hops that perhaps we are getting here in Oz? Reason I say/suspect this I am drinking and enjoying Tony's LCBA which has a fair whack of the NZ cascades plus B Saaz and I don't get any peeper (tehe!) over tones at all? Merely a thought?



Allways a possibility cos NZ hops prefer to deal with commercial clients.. In fact so much I sometimes get turned away cos theyre so busy with commercial orders and harvest etc. But in saying that, a big craft beer over here Epic Pale ale uses US Cascade hops exclusively, apparantly he tried to work with NZ hops so that he could use their cascade instead of importing spensy hops all the time, and the process to rid the hops of all the myrcene (apparantly) takes 31 days out in the sun, and then they can be used for only two days before they turn to cheese :blink: It just wasnt viable, so he keeps getting US Cascade even with the $$$ the way it is.. 

Plug - The brewer for Epic, Luke Nicholas is currently over in the UK brewing a big ass batch of Epic Pale ale for the real ale fesitval :super:


----------



## bonj (2/4/09)

Don't go over board on the B Saaz, and use that pacific hallertauer for flavour and/or aroma. it is tasty stuff, but B Saaz can be overdone (Don't dry hop with it... I learnt that lesson  ) Dry hop to you hearts content with cascade though.....


----------



## reviled (2/4/09)

Bonj said:


> Don't go over board on the B Saaz, and use that pacific hallertauer for flavour and/or aroma. it is tasty stuff, but B Saaz can be overdone (Don't dry hop with it... I learnt that lesson  ) Dry hop to you hearts content with cascade though.....



Interesting, so I guess B Saaz is quite like D saaz where as it shouldnt be overused too much? Anyone else found this? Bribie-you dry hopped with B Saaz recently didnt you? What aromas are you getting off it?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (2/4/09)

Bonj said:


> Don't go over board on the B Saaz, and use that pacific hallertauer for flavour and/or aroma. it is tasty stuff, but B Saaz can be overdone (Don't dry hop with it... I learnt that lesson  ) Dry hop to you hearts content with cascade though.....



Well I used a small amount of B saaz in dry hopping with this beer and am quite happy with it.

5.00 kg BB Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 87.6 % 
0.27 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (150.0 EBC) Grain 4.8 % 
0.22 kg TF Torrefied Wheat (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
0.22 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
16.00 gm B Saaz [6.80%] (60 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
16.00 gm Hallertau Pacific [5.60%] (60 min) Hops 9.6 IBU 
26.00 gm B Saaz [6.80%] (15 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
26.00 gm Hallertau Pacific [5.60%] (15 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

1.052 SG
30.6 IBU 
16.8 EBC 

Dry hopped with 15g Pac Hal and 5g B Saaz straight into the keg.

I reckon the NZ hop flowers are fantastic :beerbang: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## bonj (2/4/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Well I used a small amount of B saaz in dry hopping with this beer and am quite happy with it.
> 
> 5.00 kg BB Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 87.6 %
> 0.27 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (150.0 EBC) Grain 4.8 %
> ...


Yes I think 5g sounds like it would work. I used 20g and it was too much.


----------



## warrenlw63 (2/4/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> and am quite happy with it.



It appears to be true.

Warren -


----------



## therook (2/4/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Well I used a small amount of B saaz in dry hopping with this beer and am quite happy with it.
> 
> 5.00 kg BB Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 87.6 %
> 0.27 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (150.0 EBC) Grain 4.8 %
> ...



I was fortunate to try this beer on the weekend.......instant chubby  

Rook


----------



## Pennywise (3/4/09)

Had this beer in the bottle for about 2 months and I wanna have another go but with US-05 to bring out some hops,

Coopers Real Ale
500g LDME
1.5kg Liquid Amber Extract
150g Med Crystal
100g Caramunich 1
50g Choc Malt
100g Carapils
20g Cascade @ 5 mins
10g Chinook @ 2 mins
10g Amarillo @ flameout
And 2 x kit yeast (only because it was a bit of a throw togeather and didn't expect much)

Made to 23 litres and fermented at 22 deg

Must say I am very impressed, veeeeery malty, just on the verg of too malty but good enough to have one or two without getting tired of it, hence the want of a good hop driven yeast to help the feel.

I honestly thought this would turn out like dogs arse but I needed to use up some supplies and just threw it together in about half an hour (and no, I don't know what dogs arse tastes like  )


----------



## goatherder (3/4/09)

I just added the bittering addition to a CAP

70% Wey Prem Pils
30% Flaked Maize
mashed at 67 to 1.050
30 IBUs of NB at 60min
2 plugs of Tetts at 20, 10 and flameout (23l batch)
Wyeast 2124 at 12 for a few weeks


----------



## white.grant (3/4/09)

Just added the bittering to a dunkelweizen, 

3.13. Wheat
1.3 Munich
1.0 Pilsener
.2 caraaroma
.2 Chocolate malt

28gm Hallertau

Very sticky down in the gong. Am drinking a Rogue Chocolate stout to keep the fluids up.


----------



## white.grant (3/4/09)

Just added the bittering to a dunkelweizen, 

3.13. Wheat
1.3 Munich
1.0 Pilsener
.2 caraaroma
.2 Chocolate malt

28gm Hallertau

Very sticky down in the gong. Am drinking a Rogue Chocolate stout to keep the fluids up.


----------



## Steve (4/4/09)

Hunting and gathering the ingredients for a double batch of Docs Aiden's Irish Red tomorrow  

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=158

EKG @ 60
Whirlfloc @ 10

SO4

Will also use a big handful of Roasted malt. Im excited!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Barry (4/4/09)

Just about to grind the grains for a no sparge 60 shilling and a no sparge Southern English Brown tomorrow. Trying to get that extra maltiness into less low % beers. I am aiming at 57% efficiency and I will be proud of it.


----------



## Fourstar (4/4/09)

Double Brewday,

1st cab off the rank, a Mild!

Maltly Mild 
Mild 


Type: All Grain
Date: 24/03/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65%
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (3.0 SRM) Grain 86.4 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 4.9 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 4.9 % 
0.15 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 3.7 % 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 16.3 IBU 
0.50 tsp Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.036 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.2 % 
Bitterness: 16.3 IBU 
Est Color: 20.0 SRM 


Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 10.57 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 5.91 L of water at 95.1 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## randyrob (4/4/09)

Beautiful Day in Perth for a change!

was going to be a Double Brewday and knock out a Porter as well but a small mishap has prevented that  

House Amber Ale with Dsaaz

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 50.00 Wort Size (L): 50.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.36
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.39
Anticipated EBC: 27.0
Anticipated IBU: 28.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.0 10.00 kg. Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
8.0 0.91 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.036 48
3.0 0.34 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 145
1.0 0.11 kg. TF Black Malt UK 1.033 1270

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Magnum Whole 13.10 25.1 75 min.
50.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 4.40 3.9 15 min.
50.00 g. D Saaz Pellet 4.40 0.0 0 min.


Mash
----

Mash Single Infusion @ 67*c

Yeast
-----

US-05 @ 18*c


----------



## Fourstar (4/4/09)

Secnd cab off the rank, American Brown ale with a twist, Bacon & Pancakes Brown.
Its got some rauch malt to add some smokiness and maple syrup... mmm pancakes. I think i need more rauch malt, I can't smell any smokiness in the tun. Anyone have any idea if the smoke aroma will come out during fermentation? i think ive made a dud recipe! Probably should have stuck with the 20% i originally had down  knowing my luck it will end up superb minus the smokiness 


Bacon & Pancakes Brown 
American Brown Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 31/03/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (3.0 SRM) Grain 64.8 % 
0.80 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 14.8 % 
0.30 kg Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.6 % 
0.25 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (36.0 SRM) Grain 4.6 % 
0.15 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 2.8 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 1.9 % 
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 16.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.30 kg Maple Syrup (35.0 SRM) Sugar 5.6 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 % 
Bitterness: 29.3 
Est Color: 18.3 


Mash Profile

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.31 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.74 L of water at 92.6 C 77.0 C 10 min 


Notes

Add maple direct to the NC cube. must be PURE maple syrup not maple 'flavoured' syrup.
6g epsom salt (Mag Sulphate) (heavy teaspoon)
3.6g chalk (calcium carbonate)


----------



## Barry (4/4/09)

You might need about a kilo of rauch malt to get definate smoke character. However 300 gms should give a subtle hint of smoke. Different people have different levels of smoke detection (and appreciation).


----------



## Fourstar (4/4/09)

Barry said:


> You might need about a kilo of rauch malt to get definate smoke character. However 300 gms should give a subtle hint of smoke. Different people have different levels of smoke detection (and appreciation).



Yeah thats the problem, i love rachbeer but i wantedit to be sessionable and palatable for majority of people who drink my beer.

At this point, i cant smell dddly squat, the reason i opted for arund 6% was due to the maple. I dont want to smoke to overpower any suble maple aromas. i guess this recpie is now a lose lose situation... a difficult balancing act.  I can always brew more!  

Oh by kilo, can you put that in a %? Say 15-20% for a mellow smoke or 10-15 for a subtle smoke character? Because 6% is basically nothing.. not even a distant barbequeue smell or uncooked bacon


----------



## JSB (4/4/09)

Recipe: 0028 Jaybrew ESBitter v1.0
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.12 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 14.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 43.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.25 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 89.30 % 
0.30 kg TF Crystal (74.0 SRM) Grain 5.14 % 
0.05 kg TF Roasted Barley (609.1 SRM) Grain 0.83 % 
0.05 kg Weyermann Caraaroma (178.0 SRM) Grain 0.83 %  
30.00 gm CB 05 Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 31.8 IBU 
15.00 gm CB-05 Bramling Cross [8.60 %] (30 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
16.00 gm CB-05 Bramling Cross [8.60 %] (10 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
0.05 tsp Sodium Met (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.23 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 3.91 % 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #1469) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.65 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.82 L of water at 72.8 C 67.0 C 

Basic ESB, with left over Brambling X

Cheers
JSB


----------



## Bribie G (4/4/09)

Old fashioned smooth cream mild ale. The sort of thing you would have got pi$$ed on after four pints when you got back from the Boer War.

25L

5kg Maris Otter TF floor malted
500g Polenta
500g Munich 2
100g Carared
100g Joe white chit choc
100g Melanoidin
50g Carafa 3
100g Wheat Malt

90 min mash 66 degrees

500g inverted sugar

90 min boil
20g Target 90 min
10g Styrians flameout
S-04

Mash finishes in ten minutes so need to get a wriggle on to cube before 1am.
I don't use Beersmith, so will do an OG out of the cube. If it turns out nice I'll send you a 750 PET Butters and you can drink it listening to Vaughan Williams and Elgar with the tears streaming down your face as mine will be too (insert icon of union jack waving pom wearing knickerbockers )

God I wish we could get Hovis here to eat with the Wensleydale cheese and Branston Pickle while drinking. And the pickled walnuts.

JSB.. that ESB looks the goods as well. Not thinking of moving to Brisbane are you by any chances??


----------



## AndrewQLD (5/4/09)

Brewing a Lite Lager today 22% rice very lightly hopped.

Style: Lite American Lager
Recipe: AndrewQld Lite Lager TYPE: All Grain
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
Est SRM: 4.4 EBC SRM RANGE: 3.9-5.9 EBC
Est IBU: 11.7 IBU IBU RANGE: 8.0-12.0 IBU
Est OG: 1.037 SG OG RANGE: 1.028-1.040 SG
Est FG: 1.006 SG FG RANGE: 0.998-1.008 SG
Est BU:GU: 0.313 EE%: 80.00 % 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Ingredients for Mashing 
2.75 kg Pilsner Malt, (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 77.46 % 
0.80 kg White Rice (2.0 EBC) Grain 22.54 % 

Total Grain Weight: 3.55 kg Total Hops: 15.00 oz.
---MASH PROCESS-----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Mash in Add 10.65 L of water at 46.7 C 42.0 C 
15 min Add Rice boiled with 4.00 L of water at 92.0 C 54.0 C 
50 min Sacch Rest Heat to 62.0 C over 10 min 62.0 C 
20 min Sacch Rest Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 
10 min Mash out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 

---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.029 Est OG: 1.037 SG
Boil Ingredients
Boil Amount Item Type 
60 min 15.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [6.50 %] (60 min) Hops 
10 min 0.30 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
10 min 1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc


----------



## mje1980 (6/4/09)

Andrew be sure to update on how ot goes, im making my first one tomorro, fingers crossed!

Today though, im brewin an Irish red ale, or at least an attempt. 

"Shilaley"

92.2% Pils ( no ale at the moment )
.8% Choc malt
1.3% Black patent
5.8% carared. 

11g Newport for 60 mins
50g First gold FWH
50g First gold 1 min.

Whitbread ale. 

1.042
25 IBU
14 SRM
4.3%

THis is for a double batch. 

Cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/4/09)

mje1980 said:


> Andrew be sure to update on how ot goes, im making my first one tomorro, fingers crossed!
> 
> Today though, im brewin an Irish red ale, or at least an attempt.
> 
> ...



Looks Good, what are the Newport hops like?

The Lite Lager went well, 85% eff. and it's the palest beer I've made yet. Just pitched the S-189 yeast into the 8c wort so I should get a nice clean ferment, I'll let you know how it goes.

Andrew


----------



## mje1980 (6/4/09)

Hey definately post results mate, im planning on using s189 also. 

Newport so far is an excellent bittering hop. Good alpha ( 11% ), and a very smooth bitterness. At some stage i'll probably do an all Newport american blonde or APA.


----------



## mje1980 (6/4/09)

Well, my Irish Red Ale attempt is looking a bit more like an Irish Amber Ale haha. Just looks like a copper/amber coloured bitter. Maybe after the boil and fermentation it may develop a reddish tinge. FIngers crossed.


----------



## mje1980 (7/4/09)

"Kung Fu Panda Lager"

79.3% Pils
2.4% Dark munich
12.2% Cooked rice
6.1% Rice syrup

17g Newport for 60 mins
50g Hallertau for 1 min.

1.046
14.6 IBU

Double batch

S-189 yeast. 

I ended up deciding to throw in the syrup as well. Still under 20% rice, so shouldn't be too thin. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Pumpy (7/4/09)

Harrington Park American Pale Ale 

Jamil Zainasheff English IPA 


Pumpy


----------



## Snow (7/4/09)

Just mashed in a copy of Jeff renner's CAP. I'm going with the 50c protein rest and 70c sacc rest, as he has won so many awards with that schedule.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## Kleiny (7/4/09)

Well once again i missed brewing my Oktoberfest beer in March (early April it is)

4kg Munich I
2kg Pils
500g Vienna
500g Melanoidan

FWH 
5g Hallertau
5g Tettnang

60min
25g Hallertau
25g Tettnang

10min
15g Hallertau
15g Tettnang


This is the second go at an Oktoberfest and the first was not bad, this one has a lot more munich in it.


----------



## Effect (7/4/09)

Southerly Buster Clone II
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 07/04/2009
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale) Brewer:
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer:
Boil Volume: 30.91 L Boil Time: 90 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: 55 Litre Willow Mashtun and 50 Litre Keggle
Actual Efficiency: 74.7 %
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
4.60 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 85.8 %
0.30 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 5.6 %
0.26 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 4.9 %
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 3.7 %
23.00 gm Target [11.00%] (60 min) Hops 28.1 IBU
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (15 min) Hops 4.1 IBU
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.051 SG (1.048-1.065 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.015 SG (1.010-1.016 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Color: 22.4 SRM (6.0-18.0 SRM) Color [Color]
Bitterness: 32.3 IBU (30.0-55.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.9 AAU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % (4.6-6.2 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 4.6 %
Actual Calories: 483 cal/l



Brewing this for the adelaide case swap! Mashing in in about 10 mins.


----------



## jayse (7/4/09)

Phillip said:


> snippidy do.....
> 
> Southerly Buster Clone II
> 
> ...



Looks good, personally for the southerly after spending many afternoons drinking it at the kingshead my first thought would have been choc malt rather than roast barley and some amber malt, even some munich.
Either way its looking good.

brewing a robust porter today and just about to chuck in the first hop addition.


----------



## Effect (7/4/09)

jayse said:


> Looks good, personally for the southerly after spending many afternoons drinking it at the kingshead my first thought would have been choc malt rather than roast barley and some amber malt, even some munich.
> Either way its looking good.
> 
> brewing a robust porter today and just about to chuck in the first hop addition.



I sort of agree as well with the choc instead of roasted barley - but I do get a slight roasted flavour in there as well. This recipe is a slight variation of what I have pieced together from various brewers including the head brewer from steam exchange. I am just trying to emphasis the bits of the beer that I like. I will be forever changing this until it gets closer and closer.

First hop addition is about 20 mins away for me.

This was also my first decoction mash as well, thanks to my new beaut' $12 19L 'stainless steel' pot from big w. Just a single decoction mash out, but still fun all the same.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## jayse (7/4/09)

Phillip said:


> I sort of agree as well with the choc instead of roasted barley - but I do get a slight roasted flavour in there as well. This recipe is a slight variation of what I have pieced together from various brewers including the head brewer from steam exchange. I am just trying to emphasis the bits of the beer that I like. I will be forever changing this until it gets closer and closer.
> 
> First hop addition is about 20 mins away for me.
> 
> ...



Cool, Simon is a great brewer and a pretty good percussionist afer a few pints :lol: 
Nice on on the bit of decoction.
The plan here so far for the AMB case swap for me is currently a some what of a almost imperial rauchbier, most likely get it down next week with the wyeast oky blend yeast


----------



## Ronin (7/4/09)

Planning on doing an oatmeal stout to give the golden naked oats that Ross has a go...

3.90 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter 78.00 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Golden Naked 10.00 % 
0.40 kg Pale Chocolate Malt 8.00 % 
0.20 kg Black Malt 4.00 % 
22.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.60 %] (60 min) 
22.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (30 min) 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Polyclar (Secondary 5.0 days) Misc 
2.00 gm Chalk 
2.00 gm Gypsum 
West Yorkshire Ale (1469)

Will mash at 67, should end a little sweet with 1469.

Have no idea what effect crystal oats will have. My last recipe had crystal and oats, so I'm replacing both with the one malt. Will see how it goes.

James


----------



## jayse (7/4/09)

I think for oatmeal stout you'd still want the flaked/quick oats but would be cool to see/taste how this comes up.


----------



## Ronin (7/4/09)

jayse said:


> I think for oatmeal stout you'd still want the flaked/quick oats but would be cool to see/taste how this comes up.



Yeah I originally had the quick oats in there...maybe split the oats half/half between the quick and the golden?

What's the difference between unmalted and malted oats? Never used the malted variety.


----------



## mckenry (8/4/09)

Doing my first Marzen / Oktoberfest over easter. Its April I know.... Just think of brew day as the 42nd March (Marzen) 
Any suggestions?

35L batch

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Joe Whyte Malts JWM Pilsner (3.0 EBC) Grain 71.43 % 
1.50 kg Melanoiden Malt (70.0 EBC) Grain 17.86 % 
0.50 kg Joe Whyte Malts JWM Munich (18.0 EBC) Grain 5.95 % 
0.40 kg Joe Whyte Malts JWM Vienna (12.0 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
45.00 gm Pearle [6.00 %] (60 min) Hops 18.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.60 %] (20 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Mt. Hood [3.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [3.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) Yeast-Lager


----------



## Mantis (8/4/09)

A wheat of some sort not sure which but here tis and is boiling as I type

Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 17.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 58.33 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 16.67 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 16.67 % 
0.50 kg Caramel Wheat Malt (110.0 EBC) Grain 8.33 % 
30.00 gm Saaz [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 16.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Craftbrewer Weizen Yeast-WB-06


----------



## Fourstar (10/4/09)

In preperation for the Melbourne Brewers British Ale comp! I think i will dry hop in the keg for a week if she aint hoppy enough!


Bradens Best Bitter 
Special/Best/Premium Bitter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 10/04/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (3.0 SRM) Grain 90.9 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 3.6 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 3.6 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 1.8 % 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80%] (60 min) Hops 21.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80%] (15 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)

1.00 tsp Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) 
1.00 gm Salt (Mash 60.0 min) 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [Starter 125 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.5 % 
Bitterness: 27.0 IBU 
Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 9.7 SRM


Mash Profile
Mash In Add 14.35 L of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 9.18 L of water at 93.9 C 76.0 C 10 min


----------



## Wardhog (10/4/09)

Mmmm... Good Friday Vienna Lager

2.5kg JW pils
2.5kg JW Vienna
200g CaraAroma
10g Milennium @ 60

SafLager 34/70


----------



## Barry (10/4/09)

Plan to do a no sparge weizen bock tomorrow, using the second runnings for a dunkelweizen.
Two batch tuns each with;
Wheat 4 kg
Munich 1.4 kg
Vienna 1 kg
Pils 1 kg
Caraaroma 0.2 kg
Caramalt 0.3 (or some low crystal have to check supplies)
Carafa special 1 01 kg

Mash at 66oC, 5gms CaCl2, 60 gms Hersbrucker 3.5% ( all base malts are Weyermann)
Might need to adjust with treated water or extra boil to get OG's in the ball parks.


----------



## yardy (11/4/09)

bit of a late start, haven't even measured the grain out yet..

my first attempt at this beer

*Black Betty Schwarzbier

*2.750 Pilsner Malt
2.750 Munich 1 Malt
0.150 Medium Crystal
0.150 Chocolate Malt
0.100 Roasted Barley

Hallertauer Mittlefreuh 40 gm @ 60 min
Hallertauer Tradition 25 gm @ 20 min
Czech Saaz 15 gm @ 5 min

1 cup S-189 slurry from Vienna Lager @ 8*C

Cheers
Yard 


Edit: cocolate malt :huh:


----------



## Stuster (12/4/09)

Just sparging a First Gold bitter, which it turns out is batch 150. After bottling 149 batches, I'm really hoping I can get this batch into kegs.


----------



## yardy (12/4/09)

Stuster said:


> Just sparging a First Gold bitter, which it turns out is batch 150. After bottling 149 batches, I'm really hoping I can get this batch into kegs.





congrats on the 150 B) 

cheers
Yard


----------



## Weizguy (12/4/09)

About half way through the boil on this little baby:

Arrogant Bastard clone - Easter '09
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 12-04-09 
Style: Old Ale / Stock Ale Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 28.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 34.31 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 80 litre kettle 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.03 kg Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 90.9 % 
0.70 kg Crystal, Dark (Hugh Baird) (300.0 EBC) Grain 9.1 % 
40.00 gm Chinook [12.00%] (60 min) Hops 51.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [12.00%] (30 min) Hops 13.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [12.00%] (5 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [12.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) 

Mmm, grapefruit. Oh, I hear the call of the timer for the next hop addition. must run.
Got the gravity close prior to the boil... should be good. I ensured that my sparge water didn't get over 80C to avoid massive astringency from the dark grain, as has happened in the past.


----------



## petesbrew (12/4/09)

Was attempting a knk schwarzbier but my WLP029 Starter didn't take.

*Easter Dark Ale*
Coopers Dark Ale
1.5kg LLME
100g Choc Malt
65g Roast Malt
32g B-Saaz @ 60min
8g Pacific Hallertau @ 60min
13g Pacific Hallertau @ 20min
12g Pacific Hallertau @ 0min

Split between 2 fermenters, with Whitbread 1099 and WLP500 Trappist for comparison.


----------



## Osangar (13/4/09)

Today I brewed a weizen

50% wheat malt 
50% pilsner 

mash:
43c - 20 min
66c 60 min
20 min Decoction 5L 
75c 10 min

In pot = 32L @ 13brix

90 min boil 

40g 4.5% Hallertau 60min
tab Whirlfloc 10m 

Pitch 25c
Ferment at 17c
(I know about the 30 rule but cant get my liquid to 12c I only have a copper immersion coil running with tap water through it. It gets to 25 or so, and thats about it.


I have a compressed c5s1 spinal joint so I have constructed a pulley system to let me move the porridge from water cooler mashtun to my 50L stainless pot with my 4 ring burner to hit required step temps used the same pot to boil decoction. 

Interesting, if not overly complicated but with a few of Docs yard glass session lights o hand, its been a great brew day.


----------



## chappo1970 (13/4/09)

Fourstar said:


> ...
> Date: 10/04/2009
> Batch Size: 23.00 L
> Brewer: Braden
> ...



Stealin' this one 4star! Cheers Mate!


----------



## hughman666 (13/4/09)

Had a few guests over the past couple of weeks so I'm all out. Decided on the following English Ale due to available ingredients more than anything.

45L batch:

9kg Barrett Burston Ale
0.5kg Crystal
0.5kg Chocolate Malt

40g Fuggles @ 60
30g EKG @ 20
50g EKG @ 10

No chill into the fermenters.

Yeast will be Proculture 10 which appears to be a 1056 or WLP001. Not to style but neutral enough to be masked by the hops.

Next weekend will be a weizen...


----------



## Fourstar (13/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Stealin' this one 4star! Cheers Mate!



No worries chappo! Interested to-do a bottle swap when shes done?? I'll post 1 up in a aus post wine box if interested?!?!

She looked great going into the NC cube, golden/copper. when my mild is done, she will be hittin the cake post-haste!

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## technocat (14/4/09)

Had a session on this at Ironhouse Pt. over Easter so this is first attempt at a clone of their APA which was a excellent beer, not sure how close this will be but a reasonable guess after much discussion on identifying ingredients


View attachment 26206


----------



## Barry (14/4/09)

Have just finished breakfast after mashing in a kolsch and Belgian pale ale. Life is good.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/4/09)

My take on a Hunter Old. May have to change the yeast though as my old smack pack of Wy 1762 is a bit slow on the blowing up phase. <_< Was hoping to build up a big enough slurry for a copy of TDA's Flyblown Blonde and just fermenting the Old on the low end of the temp scale. Contingency yeast (for the Old) could be Wyeast 1098.  


Old Coal Dust

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.60
Anticipated OG: 1.049 Plato: 12.11
Anticipated EBC: 42.3
Anticipated IBU: 22.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
75.6 6.50 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
11.6 1.00 kg. Home Roast (Amber) Great Britain 1.035 92
5.8 0.50 kg. Palm syrup amber candi Generic 1.046 198
2.3 0.20 kg. Flaked Oats Australia 1.033 5
2.3 0.20 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1200
1.2 0.10 kg. BB Caramalt Australia 1.036 40
1.2 0.10 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 59

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.70 20.6 60 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.70 1.8 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1762 Belgian Abbey II


----------



## Stuster (14/4/09)

Just started the boil on an APA. Mainly Centennial and Cascade, with possibly a plug or two or Cascade to dry hop.

I might just start a sneaky second batch later on. Historic porter.


----------



## warrenlw63 (14/4/09)

Stuster said:


> I might just start a sneaky second batch later on. Historic porter.



Hey Stu are you planning to do the equal parts pale, amber & brown malt on this one? If you do let me know how it all goes. It's something I've been entertaining for years but have been worried about it all converting.  

Warren -


----------



## Stuster (14/4/09)

Would love to, but after checking my grain supplies I don't have enough brown and amber. It's more or less the same recipe I did a couple of years back but with a different strain of brett (and a couple of grain choices based on trying to finish up various things  ).

Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.64 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 56.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 53.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 79.49 % 
0.40 kg Brown Malt (200.0 EBC) Grain 6.36 % 
0.22 kg Pale Chocolate (500.0 EBC) Grain 3.50 % 
0.20 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 3.18 % 
0.20 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 3.18 % 
0.17 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 2.70 % 
0.10 kg Medium crystal (145.0 EBC) Grain 1.59 % 
50.00 gm Horizon [10.90 %] (60 min) Hops 51.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.30 %] (5 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs Old Ale Blend (Wyeast #9097) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Lachlan (14/4/09)

I brewed this on Saturday.

Oatmeal Rye Porter :super: 

Batch Size: 25.00L​Boil Size: 28.62L​Est OG: 1.052​Est Color: 51.6 EBC​Est IBU: 26.1​Brewhouse Eff: 80.0%​Boil Time: 60 min​​​3.00kg Pale Malt​1.50kg Rye Malt​0.30kg Oats​0.25kg Wheat Torrified​0.20kg Choc Malt​0.20kg Roasted Wheat​0.15kg Amber​22gm Northern Brewer 8.5% 60 min​24gm EKG 5.0% 20 min​12gm EKG 5.0% 5 min​12gm EKG 5.0% 0 min​PH 5.2 (mash)​Whirlfloc 15 min​1 pkt Nottingham​


----------



## sav (15/4/09)

Doin this as I type 30min left on boil,havent had a dark beer on tap for ages,

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: SAVS US Brown Ale
Brewer: sav
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 46.00 L 
Boil Size: 55.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 44.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 65 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 90.00 % 
0.56 kg Chocolate Malt (500.0 EBC) Grain 5.63 % 
0.34 kg Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 3.38 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt (1100.0 EBC) Grain 1.00 % 
66.52 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 22.4 IBU 
50.87 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (20 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
42.39 gm B Saaz [7.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
44.64 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.60 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.37 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs us 05 Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 28.00 L of water at 74.0 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 14.60 L of water at 92.4 C 75.6 C 


Going to use nottingham for 23lts and cube the other and use uso5 the other 23lts to compare favours


----------



## Barry (15/4/09)

The ABA looks good. Brewed an Aussie Brown Dog ale (based on a ABA) and a not ordinary bitter this morning. Ground the malt for foreign extra and dry Irish stouts for Friday. Will bottle a sthern brown tomorrow and will use the WLP004 yeast from this for the stouts. The lawn needs a mow but its not going anywhere.


----------



## Barry (17/4/09)

Just finished brewing the foreign extra and Irish stouts. It is a beautiful day.


----------



## chappo1970 (17/4/09)

Barry said:


> Just finished brewing the foreign extra and Irish stouts. It is a beautiful day.



:icon_offtopic: Just in time to start up the lawn mower! h34r:


----------



## Gavo (17/4/09)

Just cubed Ross's NS summer ale. No changes made. I wanted to try out my new esky MLT. Wound up with 76% efficiency... not to bad for the first use of the tun. Will ferment it with craftbrewers 1056 when a fermenter becomes available.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## reviled (17/4/09)

Planning this for a friendly comp either this weekend or mid week.. Any thoughts advice would be awesome? The style is Irish Red but its flexible and doesnt get judged on style guidelines, more on taste, one of the guys has hopped his to hell with US cascade :lol: But im trying to be just a wee bit more authentic but with more of a malty flavour :beerbang: 

3.3kg Global Pilsner 
900g Munich 
130g Cara-Red 
130g Dark Crystal 
85g Cara-Aroma 
45g Melanoidin (for extra maltiness - 1%???) 
65g Roast Barley 

60 : 25g Williamette 6.8% 
10 : 10g Williamette, 10g Styrian 
FO : 5g Styrian

Wyeast 1469 :wub: My last gen 1 lot of this yeast, im gonna thrash it and reuse the cake about 4 times lol..


----------



## Fourstar (17/4/09)

Looks good Reviled!

Some how the %'s below worked out that way off the top of my head. Just plugged mine into beermsith, ive so got too a red again soon, its been too long! Too bad ive got a Helles and Dry Stout prepped for the weekend.. a red will just have to wait!

It goes a little something like this.. *Q RunDMC

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.20 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 84.85 % 
0.25 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 5.05 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 4.04 % 
0.15 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 3.03 % 
0.10 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 2.02 % 
0.05 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 1.01 % 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 23.9 IBU


----------



## winkle (17/4/09)

Double batch tomorrow.
UXB Belgian Ale + Devos Green Bullet Ale, to replace badly diminished stocks, dunno how that happened.  
(both in the recipe database)


----------



## NickB (17/4/09)

Was planning a hopburst IPA for this weekend, however the hop stocks are a little low on the American varieties...... Only have Simcoe and a little Centennial....

How would any of these go in an IPA?

Southern Cross
Santiam
Sterling

Cheers


----------



## Stuster (17/4/09)

NickB said:


> Was planning a hopburst IPA for this weekend, however the hop stocks are a little low on the American varieties...... Only have Simcoe and a little Centennial....
> 
> How would any of these go in an IPA?
> 
> ...



I used Southern Cross in a Rye pale ale a while back, mainly for bittering with NZ Hallertau Organic to finish and thought it worked well for that. High alpha, smooth. Should be fine to bitter most things really. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jye (17/4/09)

I would stick with the simcoe and centennial for late additions (hopburst) and just use one of the others to up the bitterness with a 60 min addition if needed.


----------



## NickB (17/4/09)

Hmm, OK....

However, while I have 90g Simcoe, I only have 10g Centennial left....

Hmmmmmmm


Cheers


----------



## Stuster (17/4/09)

Why not use some of the other two late then, Nick. I haven't used those ones, but I think mixing up US hops with some noble (or noble-like) hops works well. You could use the Southern Cross and or Simcoe to bitter, chuck in some of both Santiam and Sterling for the final additions, then dry hop with the Simcoe. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (17/4/09)

OK, how's this sounding....


OG 1.068
FG 1.016
IBU 64
ABV 6.9%
Efficiency 75%

6.25 KG BB Ale
250g Medium Crystal

25g Southern Cross @ 60
15g Simcoe @ 15
15g Santiam @ 15
15g Simcoe @ 10
15g Santiam @ 10
15g Simcoe @ 0
15g Santiam @ 0
20g Centennial @ 0

5g Calcium Carbonate in mash
1tsp Table Salt in boil

Chilled and fermented with US-05

Cheers


----------



## kirem (18/4/09)

Special Bitter - Baird's GP, melanoidin, caramunich2 and amber for 1045. Galena to bitter, EKG/Fuggles/Styrian at 20min and 1 minute for 30IBU. Wyeast Denny's 50 (CL-50)

followed by

RIS - Baird's GP, wheat, amber, roasted barley, chocolate and caramunich2 for 1090. Galena to bitter, EKG/Fuggles/Styrian at 10min and 1 minute for 75 IBU. Wyeast Irish ale.


----------



## Fourstar (18/4/09)

Today im putting down a folow up to my 1st stout from this year. adding a protien rest and water salts additions. My last one finished very high @ around 1.020 hopefully the protien rest will fix that.

Dry Stout II 
Dry Stout

Type: All Grain
Date: 14/04/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (bairds) (3.0 SRM) Grain 75.5 % 
0.80 kg Barley, Flaked (bairds) (2.0 SRM) Grain 15.1 % 
0.50 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (412.9 SRM) Grain 9.4 % 
70.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 41.8 IBU 

0.50 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.50 tsp Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.4 % 
Bitterness: 41.8 IBU Calories: 482 cal/l 
Est Color: 30.1 SRM Color: Color 

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 9.54 L of water at 55.9 C 50.0 C 15 min 
Saccharification Add 5.72 L of water at 92.3 C 64.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 9.55 L of water at 94.9 C 75.0 C 10 min


----------



## winkle (18/4/09)

NickB said:


> OK, how's this sounding....
> 
> 
> OG 1.068
> ...



It'd be better if you spelt Centennial with a S :blink:


----------



## browndog (18/4/09)

Just put down one of these.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Nelson Sauvin IPA
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: New Zealand IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 6.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 46.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 87.30 % 
0.40 kg AA Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 6.35 % 
0.40 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 6.35 % 
25.00 gm Warrior [16.40 %] (60 min) Hops 39.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20 %] (5 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US05 From Trub (Safale) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.30 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.44 L of water at 77.2 C 66.0 C 


Am having NS withdrawal symptoms, this should fix it up nicely.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (18/4/09)

Scrapped the IPA for today, decided on a CAP:

3.5KG BB Galaxy
1.5KG Rice
5g Calcium Carbonate in mash

protein rest @ 35C for the malt while I boil the rice, then step up to 66C for 2 hours

10g Saphir @60
30g Sterling @ 60
20g Sterling @ 0

Chill and ferment with S-189

Should be a nice session beer 

OG 1.050
FG 1.013
IBU 30


Cheers


----------



## winkle (18/4/09)

browndog said:


> Just put down one of these.
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Nelson Sauvin IPA
> ...



Looking good mate (keep me a sample) :beerbang:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/4/09)

Just finishing this one off.

NZ Pils 
Bohemian Pilsner 



Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.80 kg IMC Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 97.0 % 
0.15 kg Weyermann Melanoidin (70.9 EBC) Grain 3.0 % 
38.00 gm B Saaz [6.80%] (60 min) Hops 30.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertau Pacific [5.60%] (15 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
14.00 gm Hallertau Pacific [5.60%] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Bitterness: 37.0 IBU 
Est Color: 9.4 EBC 


C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/4/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Just finishing this one off.
> 
> NZ Pils
> Bohemian Pilsner
> ...



I needs "another" beer. :icon_drunk: 

Warren-


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (18/4/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> I needs "another" beer. :icon_drunk:
> 
> Warren-



I need one too after the curry I just ate :lol: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## Doc (18/4/09)

I'm praying for rain tomorrow.
Then the current plans will be cancelled and brewday will be on.
Planning an Imperial Vanilla Bourbon Porter and a Hazelnut Chocolate Porter. (Split batch different adjuncts).

***RAIN*******RAIN*******RAIN*******RAIN*******RAIN*******RAIN*******RAIN****

Doc


----------



## NickB (18/4/09)

***rain***rain***rain***


Will also prevent me from doing anything productive in the yard, but will allow me to brew another batch of...ummm...something....

***rain***rain***rain*** (and for Doc too)


Cheers


----------



## Kleiny (19/4/09)

Hopefully brewing a traditional Bock on Tuesday

Im going to rack it onto a yeast cake from my oktoberfest.


Traditional Bock

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.34 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 3.87 % 
0.45 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 5.12 % 
4.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 45.51 % 
4.00 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 45.51 % 
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (90 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Hallertauer [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 14.5 IBU 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.072 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.018 SG Measured 
Bitterness: 21.7 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 25.3 SRM


----------



## Fourstar (19/4/09)

Punching out a Munich Helles.... Just finishing the final batch sparge. Mmmm cant wait.

Helles 
Munich Helles 

Type: All Grain
Date: 14/04/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 92.6 % 
0.30 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.6 % 
0.10 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 1.9 % 
35.00 gm Hallertauer [4.80%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 20.7 IBU 
0.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Munich Lager (Wyeast Labs #2308) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 %
Bitterness: 20.7 IBU 
Est Color: 4.5 SRM 

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.12 L of water at 71.9 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 9.00 L of water at 93.9 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## flattop (19/4/09)

Bottled one of my last Kits yesterday to make room for a....

AG...Dr Smurto's today
I also bottled a small (approx 10 litre) batch of my first AG which came to around 13 bottles.

I cut the grass last week!
I did have yard work to do but i varnished the banister on the stairs instead.
Next weekend i better pull my finger out and do some housework instead of renovations and making beer.

Unfortunately i left my beer making too late this year and my supplies are really low, i am drinking the leftover kit brews that i didn't like enough to drink over summer.
Some improved, some didn't


----------



## drsmurto (19/4/09)

Very chilled out brewing day today. 

After a run of english beers i decided i need to brew a bitter :blink: That and the fact its been 3 whole months since i used the ringwooid yeast and i am suffering severe withdrawals.

My take on Black Sheep Ale

3.75 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 87.25 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 5.82 % 
0.25 kg Wheat, Torrified (Bairds) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.82 % 
0.05 kg Black Malt (Bairds) (1300.0 EBC) Grain 1.12 % 
45.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (60 min) Hops 23.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (20 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (20 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale 

20L
OG 1.044
IBU 33
EBC 27

Taking a flex day tomorrow  , HLT is on a timer for a relaxing 10am start and grain is crushed - on a much smaller gap setting to see how that effects the efficiency. Using my home-grown chinook and bits and pieces of grain.

3.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 69.03 % 
0.90 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 17.75 % 
0.30 kg Amber Malt (Bairds) (100.0 EBC) Grain 5.92 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3.94 % 
0.17 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 3.35 % 
25.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (45 min) Hops 30.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Chinook - Mt Torrens [9.00 %] (15 min) Hops 14.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Chinook - Mt Torrens [9.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [Starter 1500 ml] Yeast-Ale 

20L
OG 1.056
IBU 45
EBC 16


----------



## Barry (20/4/09)

Have mashed in a robust porter and a 80/- and will start the sparge shortly.
It is a wonderful morning.


----------



## jbirbeck (20/4/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Taking a flex day tomorrow  , HLT is on a timer for a relaxing 10am start and grain is crushed - on a much smaller gap setting to see how that effects the efficiency. Using my home-grown chinook and bits and pieces of grain.
> 
> 3.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 69.03 %
> 0.90 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 17.75 %
> ...



Damn you people with flex days...despite being in an organisation with flex days I'm on flexible working hours...oh well I still get to go home and spend time with the kids at 4 everyday.

Just put down Devo's Big hopper from the database using Ringwood and my new methodology to minimise trub in the fermenter (thank you beerbelly kettle with tap and pick up) and ensure the right amount of yeast is pitched, will be interesting to see how it turns out.

Have a Belgian planned for the weekend. My bro gave me a stack of grain from a recipe he picked up of the grain and grape website for a Belgian trappist. 

3000g Pilsner Malt 
2000g Dark Munich Malt
1000g Vienna Malt
500g Cara Aroma Malt
50g Chocolate Malt
500g Coffee sugar
32BU Hallertau Hops

I was going to mash and boil as per the recipe and split the ferment to do a side by side of the 1762 and 1388.


----------



## Peter Wadey (20/4/09)

Barry said:


> Have mashed in a robust porter and a 80/- and will start the sparge shortly.
> It is a wonderful morning.



A flurry of activity in the Old Garage Brewery lately comrade 
8 beers mashed in 7 days. I envy your time.

Rgds,
Pete


----------



## christmasbender (20/4/09)

i just brewed a variation of goatherders very ordinary english bitter. changed the recipe a bit as per recommendations from nigep62 (some munich malt) and dr.smurto (ringwood ale wyeast).

it was also my first am brew. started at 6.30 yesterday morning and was all done and cleaned up by 1pm. which left the rest of the day for relaxing and enjoying, which i did. think most of my brews will be in the am from now on.

cheers

christmasbender


----------



## np1962 (20/4/09)

christmasbender said:


> i just brewed a variation of goatherders very ordinary english bitter. changed the recipe a bit as per recommendations from nigep62 (some munich malt) and dr.smurto (ringwood ale wyeast).
> 
> it was also my first am brew. started at 6.30 yesterday morning and was all done and cleaned up by 1pm. which left the rest of the day for relaxing and enjoying, which i did. think most of my brews will be in the am from now on.
> 
> ...



Good stuff christmasbender, am drinking my version now. Pic HERE and the munich was also Smurto's suggestion originaly.

Nige


----------



## Bribie G (20/4/09)

orgy of brewing about to start in about an hour. Bottle the Strawberry Blonde Kiwi. Rack Bribie Bitter into cold crash. Pitch the Camerons Strongarm (has been sitting in cube for three days).
Meantime:

*Aussie mainstream single malt single hop*

4 kg BB Pilsener
500g rice
30g Superpride 90 mins

800g inverted white sugar

US-05 or maybe do it cold with Saflager s-23. Tossing up on that.

I'm betting this will turn out not unlike the old Carlton Draught from the 70s when it was just a pale blonde bitter pub beer and before they gentrified it and poonced it up in the late 90s with that brewery fresh w&nk.


----------



## chappo1970 (20/4/09)

BribieG said:


> orgy of brewing about to start in about an hour. Bottle the Strawberry Blonde Kiwi. Rack Bribie Bitter into cold crash. Pitch the Camerons Strongarm (has been sitting in cube for three days).
> Meantime:
> 
> *Aussie mainstream single malt single hop*
> ...



Save me a tipple please BribieG sounds very nice indeed.


----------



## Supra-Jim (20/4/09)

BribieG said:


> *Aussie mainstream single malt single hop*
> 
> 4 kg BB Pilsener
> 500g rice
> ...



Sorry Bribie, can't see this one working, CUB clearly state in their advertising that Carlton Draught is 'made from beer', not those crazy malt and hops things you've listed there  Other than that it looks good!

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## Bizier (20/4/09)

I am about to pitch US05 in a "don't look at me" disfigured Quasimodo Frankenstein beer... brought the mash to a boil because I got distracted. Decided not to use my nice fresh hops, and used all my remaining cascades at 30 (about 60g) and put in 225g frozen wet POR at 5... Might even chuck another 200g frozen POR in as pot-ferment wet hop.

The Phantom of the Hopera


----------



## Bizier (20/4/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> CUB clearly state in their advertising that Carlton Draught is 'made from beer'



Fosters only acquires pubs to tap the extra urinals.


----------



## Barry (20/4/09)

Yes Pete it is fun being on holidays. Going down the coast tomorrow and I am not allowed to bring the mash tun (and we are staying in a unit). Want to do a tripel and strong dark next weekend before the work begins again. See you Friday?


----------



## mika (20/4/09)

See a lot of people using the Ringwood Ale Yeast, I'd heard in the past that it floccs out real easy, gets lazy and won't finish the beer. Suposedly you have to keep stirring it up to keep it working. Is this still the case ? or have I been mislead ? I avoided purchasing a pack on the weekend for this very reason.


----------



## Bribie G (20/4/09)

mika said:


> See a lot of people using the Ringwood Ale Yeast, I'd heard in the past that it floccs out real easy, gets lazy and won't finish the beer. Suposedly you have to keep stirring it up to keep it working. Is this still the case ? or have I been mislead ? I avoided purchasing a pack on the weekend for this very reason.



I would say that you would have to beat the crapper out if it, if this is the Ringwood ale yeast I am thinking of. If it's the same strain as used in the Ringwood brewery in Hampshire, they (for some unknown and wierd reason) got the yeast from the defunct Northern Brewers Hull (Yorkshire) brewery and it's a typical Yorkshire yeast, high flocculating and needs frequent rousing a-la-stone-square system. From what you report, sounds like the same beast.

I didn't know you could get it in Wyeast form - I see it's 1187. Never thought to look for it. Man, I'm going to try this in a Yorkshire Bitter seeing as we can't get 1469 for the forseeable.

Thanks for the _inadverten_t heads up Mika :icon_cheers:

Edit: beat the krausen back into the beer twice a day for the first few days then when primary is finished, rack to secondary and seal up tight until ready to bottle or keg. That way you are sort of emulating what goes on in the stone square where they have an upper yeast section and a lower wort section that gets the yeast pumped back into it every few hours and eventually sealed off tight for secondary.

Edit: apparently it produces heaps of diacetyl and needs a good long rest unless you like butterscotch beer


----------



## drsmurto (20/4/09)

Hmm, seems my Black Sheep Ale was AG # 50. Finally got around to renumbering my batches since the 1st 40 odd were kits and bits.....



mika said:


> See a lot of people using the Ringwood Ale Yeast, I'd heard in the past that it floccs out real easy, gets lazy and won't finish the beer. Supposedly you have to keep stirring it up to keep it working. Is this still the case ? or have I been mislead ? I avoided purchasing a pack on the weekend for this very reason.



I love this yeast. :beerbang: 

I did ask when i first picked up this yeast about the reputed laziness and diacetyl rest. 

In my limited experience ( 7 out of 51 batches) it does need a bit of attention for the first 3-4 days during which i 'rouse' the yeast by gently swirling the fermenter to stir up the yeast. I also like to ferment at 20-22C as ringwood produces so many wonderful esters :icon_drool2: . 

As for the diacetyl rest, i leave the beer in primary for a full 2 weeks making sure it stays at or above 20C the whole time. 

I havent picked diacetyl in any of my beers but i am pretty sure my palate cant pick it.

It flocs out brilliantly. My current batch of Landlord used 1187 and with no finings at all is clear, not quite bright but it only just hit the keg so early days.

Cheers and ester laden beers :icon_drunk: 
DrSmurto

EDIT - the smell of the home grown chinook hitting the boiling wort was effin gorgeous! If it wasnt so damn hot i would have kept my face there......


----------



## np1962 (21/4/09)

And this should follow the Dr's last post  

Just mashed in an original recipe Dr. Smurtos Golden Ale.
woohoo 66C on the dot.
Now to see how it holds up for 75mins.

Opened the 08 Amarillo Hops... still yummy!  

Nige


----------



## reviled (22/4/09)

Got my malt crushed for this last night - the Carafa addition was for a bit of extra colour, really trying to showcase the Motueka here as id like to know what exactly it gives..

OG - 1045, IBU's - 34
2.5kg Pils
800g Munich
120g CaraMunich III
25g Carafa Special III
250g Cane Sugar - Caramelised/inverted with some wort
60 : 20g Motueka 6.7%
20 : 25g Motueka 6.7%
FO : 10g Motueka 6.7%
WLP-001


----------



## Peter Wadey (23/4/09)

Kegged a Dark Mild & English Pale last night and made a starter of WY1968.
Still undecided what I will make with it.
Thinking either a quaffer, an ESB or a sweet stout of some kind, ......... perhaps an Oatmeal Stout?
Much prefer to use London in an Oatmeal Stout.......but hey!
Either way I'll be mashing, so I'll be happy 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## warra48 (23/4/09)

I haven't brewed for 7 weeks, but tomorrow is definitely my day to brew a Mild.

Just made a starter of WY1968, so all systems "go" for tomorrow.

Not Wild Mild
Brewer: Robert
Asst Brewer: Elsie the Pug
Style: Mild

TYPE: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 24.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

3500.00 gm Pale Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 82.16 % 
390.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 9.15 % 
220.00 gm CaraMunich II (120.0 EBC) Grain 5.16 % 
150.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 3.52 % 
35.00 gm EK Goldings [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 17.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Willamette [4.60 %] (10 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion 68C, Batch Sparge


----------



## .DJ. (23/4/09)

Put down a Weizen this week.

1.5kg Light Liquid Malt
1kg Wheat Malt
25g Tettanager 4% @60mins 
19L

Craftbrewer Weizen yeast..

Hope it turns out drinkable... thrown together at the last minute!


----------



## white.grant (23/4/09)

Just pitched the EKG into the Big Brew Day Minnow Mild Ale. Smells really lovely. A starter of 1028 is whirling on the stir plate readying to pitch. 

Will be serving this on cask at the IBU Big Brew Day. 10 Days, grain to brain. 

cheers

grant


----------



## Tony (23/4/09)

Made this last weekend. Its almost finnished on US-05

Aussie Pale Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.79
Anticipated EBC: 9.0
Anticipated IBU: 30.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 10.00 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 1.037 6

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Cluster Pellet 7.20 13.4 First WH
40.00 g. Cluster Pellet 7.20 14.6 45 min.
30.00 g. Cluster Pellet 7.20 2.4 5 min.

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (26/4/09)

Was going to make TDA's Flyblown but got carried away with the spec malts so decided on a Dubbel. B) 

On The Dubbel

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

18-B Belgian Strong Ale, Belgian Dubbel

Min OG: 1.062 Max OG: 1.075
Min IBU: 15 Max IBU: 25
Min Clr: 25 Max Clr: 36 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.46
Anticipated OG: 1.066 Plato: 16.20
Anticipated EBC: 31.8
Anticipated IBU: 21.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
39.3 4.50 kg. Bairds Perle Pale Ale Malt  UK 1.037 6
30.5 3.50 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 1.037 3
8.7 1.00 kg. Bourghul Turkey 1.036 6
8.7 1.00 kg. Candi Sugar (amber) Generic 1.046 9
8.7 1.00 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 93
2.6 0.30 kg. Simpson's Medium Crystal UK 1.034 150
0.9 0.10 kg. Bairds Amber UK 1.033 133
0.5 0.06 kg. TF Roasted Barley (sparge) UK 1.033 1640

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.70 9.5 60 min.
30.00 g. Tettnanger Pellet 4.90 9.9 60 min.
10.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.70 1.1 20 min.
10.00 g. Tettnanger Pellet 4.90 1.1 20 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1762 Belgian Abbey II


Mash Schedule
-------------




Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
protein 5 20 55 55 Infuse 66 15.69 1.50
sacc1 5 60 63 63 Infuse 90 5.73 2.05
sacc2 5 20 70 70 Infuse 90 9.31 2.94
mashout 5 15 75 75 Decoc 90 9.42 3.13 (Decoc Thickness)





Warren -


----------



## technocat (26/4/09)

I was going to try this simple recipe today from Brad Smith. A change from the APA's




View attachment 26560



Any one tried this


----------



## Barry (27/4/09)

Have just mashed in a tripel and a Belgian strong dark ale. Will sparge in a few minutes time. Mowed the lawn yesterday (a waste of good brewing time).


----------



## Brewer_010 (27/4/09)

Made an American amber ale the other night using some left over chinook and simcoe. Based on an APA recipe I've used loads and is simple and tasty

Ingredients 
Amount Item Type % or IBU 

3.00 kg Extra Pale LME (4.0 EBC) Extract 87.4 % 
0.22 kg Caraamber (59.1 EBC) Grain 6.5 % 
0.17 kg Caraaroma (350.0 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
0.03 kg Roasted Barley (Bairds) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 1.0 % 

5.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (60 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [11.00%] (60 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (20 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [11.00%] (20 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (15 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [11.00%] (15 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (10 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [11.00%] (10 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
5.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
5.00 gm Chinook [11.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [11.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (0 min) Hops - 

0.50 tsp Koppa Floc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile 
Estimated Original Gravity: 1.046 SG (1.045-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 
Estimated Color: 28.8 EBC (21.7-35.5 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 34.3 IBU (20.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.3 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.3 % (4.5-5.7 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 
Actual Calories:


----------



## Muggus (27/4/09)

So I got back from a week away and was keen to get cracking on another brew.
Usually I make a habit of giving my neighbours my spent grain for their chickens. To my surpise, I found a sealed bucket full of spent grain lying around full of spent grain from a stout I brewed... a month ago! :blink: '
Needless to say, it had soured over time, almost bourbon-like in flavour. I could've brewed something normal, but I couldn't let this opportunity go to waste!

Sour Mash Ale
2.0kg Joe White Pilsner
~3.0kg Stout grist (soured over a month)
Mash at 65 degrees

Hops
Warrior pellets(16.4%AA) - 60 min

Boil size: 17.5L
Batch size: 12.0L
OG: 1.038
Approx IBU: 20.2

Yeast WLP005 British Ale


----------



## devo (29/4/09)

My Czech Pilsner is on it's last legs so I will brew another 50lr batch this coming Saturday. Will be using the whitelabs 800 czech yeast instead if the usual wyeast urquell 2000 this time around.


----------



## jayse (29/4/09)

brewed a oky today 50/50 munich II and galaxy 30 ibu tetts, everything is now full up since brewing once a week for the last 2 months. ATM trying my hardest to drain the last bit of a keg of APA to make room in the chest freezer to fit the oky in for a lager ferment, oh what a hard chore :icon_drunk: :lol:


----------



## jayse (30/4/09)

Brewing again today, BB pale ale with galaxy hops and euro ale yeast.


----------



## reviled (30/4/09)

Muggus said:


> So I got back from a week away and was keen to get cracking on another brew.
> Usually I make a habit of giving my neighbours my spent grain for their chickens. To my surpise, I found a sealed bucket full of spent grain lying around full of spent grain from a stout I brewed... a month ago! :blink: '
> Needless to say, it had soured over time, almost bourbon-like in flavour. I could've brewed something normal, but I couldn't let this opportunity go to waste!
> 
> ...



Thats interesting mate, would be keen to hear the results!


----------



## mje1980 (1/5/09)

Balls up IPA

Broke my thermometer, forgot the brewing salts til halfway through, and lost 40g of hops as i dropped them on the garage floor. God im happy im nearly finished this brewday. 


87.4% pils ( no ale at the moment )
5.8% Carared
1.9% Brown ( to make up for no ale malt )
4.9% Sugar

Newport for 60

First gold at FWH, 10 mins, and 5 mins

1.058
47 IBU
8.7 SRM
6%

Using a whitbread x coopers yeast. I made a starter with the whitbread, but it didn't fire, so i added 6 stubbies worth of coopers yeast, and it ired the next day. Don't know which one it is.


----------



## Lachlan (1/5/09)

Brewing this Sunday

Amarillo Steam Dream (calafornia common)
55% Pils
23% Wheat
14% Amber
9% Crystal

Amarillo [email protected]
" " [email protected]
" " [email protected]
" " [email protected]

Saflager

1054
36.2 IBU
5.25%


----------



## browndog (1/5/09)

Put this one down this morning.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Ipswich Amber Ale
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 9.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 37.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 87.72 % 
0.40 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 7.02 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (80.0 SRM) Grain 3.51 % 
0.10 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 1.75 % 
20.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (30 min) Hops 18.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (15 min) Hops 9.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (10 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (Safale) [Starter 200 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.70 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 14.88 L of water at 74.7 C 64.0 C 

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Fourstar (2/5/09)

1st cab off the rank for a possible 3 batch brew day. SWEET SWEET STOUT! :icon_drool2: 

Crme de Stout 
Sweet Stout 

Type: All Grain
Date: 30/04/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (3.0 SRM) Grain 72.1 % 
0.40 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (413.0 SRM) Grain 7.2 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 4.5 % 
0.20 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SRM) Grain 3.6 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 3.6 % 
0.50 kg Milk Sugar (Lactose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 9.0 % 
50.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 31.6 IBU 
0.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.50 tsp Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 %
Bitterness: 31.6 IBU
Est Color: 36.9 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 71.6 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 9.00 L of water at 97.7 C 77.0 C 10 min


----------



## daemon (2/5/09)

Currently mashing my "Service Ale", just serviced all the cars this morning and started prepping the brew gear in between.

First brew is just using up some specialty grains that were already cracked, so it's currently a "add-as-you-go" style recipe  Using BB pale as the base, and added 5% carared, 5% caraaroma with a bit of crystal and carafa II for extra colour. Need to check the hops shortly, not sure yet what I'll use.

Just tweaking another porter to brew afterwards, the brown porter I have that's just finished fermenting is already delicious.


----------



## Peter Wadey (2/5/09)

Fourstar said:


> 1st cab off the rank for a possible 3 batch brew day. SWEET SWEET STOUT! :icon_drool2:
> 
> Crme de Stout
> Sweet Stout
> ...



Ahhhh, 
This is a much better beer to be attempting with WY1968 than your dry stout.

Happy brewing,
Peter


----------



## Fourstar (2/5/09)

Peter Wadey said:


> Ahhhh,
> This is a much better beer to be attempting with WY1968 than your dry stout.
> Happy brewing,
> Peter



Cheers peter, the 1st Dry Stout i did with 1028 london ale was way to minerally. I am about to keg the dry stout with the ESB yeast in the next few days. Look out for its descriptor in the 'whats in the glass thread' ill let you know how it goes.
Second runnings about to go on the Cream ale, only the CAP left! About to start to prep the 1kg of polenta!

Cream Ale II
Cream Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 28/04/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 78.4 % 
0.50 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 9.8 % 
0.40 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 7.8 % 
15.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 10.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 9.4 IBU 
1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.20 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 3.9 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 %
Bitterness: 19.6 IBU
Est Color: 3.2 SRM Color: Color 

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.00 L of water at 70.0 C 64.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 9.00 L of water at 98.5 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Dang i need a beer right about now! :chug:


----------



## atkinsonr (2/5/09)

First brew in a couple of months is in the cube!

It's actually my first non-BIAB AG as well. I finally finished making a mashtun, and it worked pretty well. I measured 80.5% efficiency! Pretty happy with that.

Recipe was Ross's Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale, with the hop schedule delayed by 10mins to compensate for no-chill. 
The final hop was 10mins after cubing (Which was a whopping 40g of 11.5% AA NS - sure hope it was late enough!). I'm fast no-chilling in the fridge so hopefully will get this on to some US-05 later tonight.

Cheers
Richy


----------



## warra48 (2/5/09)

That's it.

I'm done with ever attempting to brew another lager.
Last year I tried to brew a Mrzen. It wouldn't attenuate below 1.020, in spite of a large starter. It was full of diacetyl. Horrible.

I bottled a BoPils two weeks ago. Produced a beautiful clear wort, pitched the slurry from a 5 litre built up starter of WY2001. Fermented at 9.5C, and did the obligatory diacetyl rest after about 10 days. Fermented from 1.059 to 1.013, so that's reasonable. Lagered for 1 month a 2C. At least it's reasonably clean, and the Saaz hops come through nicely. Once again, it has hints of diacetyl.

I think I prefer ales. I only want to drink a Pils on a rare occasion, and I can buy the local Wicked Elf product from the Little Brewing Company. 
It's just not worth the hassle. Life's too short for lagers. Takes up too much fermenting fridge space for too long, for too little return.


----------



## flattop (2/5/09)

Brewing my 2nd Dr Smurto's GA, this time i substituted Nelson for Amarillo for the 60m bittering addition, shouldn't make too much difference as the AA rating was similar.
The first version was bottled today after i mashed the 2nd version and set it to boil.
I left the cube tap open when i was draining the urn and lost a good half litre on the floor. What a waste of good beer!
The other problem was my racking cane lost the end bit in a bottle, it's the second time that's happened.

The trub of Us-05 i harvested was huge, probably 500mls +.
I will let it settle overnight and pitch some on the 2nd brew tomorrow.


----------



## Cocko (2/5/09)

First attempt at a Murrays Sassy blonde clone:



View attachment 26758






Cheers to Fourstar!


----------



## Fourstar (2/5/09)

Cocko said:


> First attempt at a Murrays Sassy blonde clone:
> Cheers to Fourstar!



NP! Mate thats allot of crystal there! 18%~

What happened to the standard munich? did you get confused or adjust the recipe??!?!

OG 1.048 - 1.050
SRM of 8-9
Maris Otter 64%
Ale Malt 19%
Munich 8%
Carahell (15Lov~ light crystal) 4%
Caramunich II (Typical 60lov medium crystal) 5%

Hopping all syrian
18 IBU (60 min boil)
6 IBU (5-10 min boil)
1.5g L at whirlpool or flamout?!?!?!


Well im brining my CAp to the boil now.... mmmmm so corny!


CAP II
Classic American Pilsner 

Type: All Grain
Date: 28/04/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 81.8 % 
1.00 kg Corn, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 18.2 % 
20.00 gm B Saaz - Motueka [7.10%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 17.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Pearle [6.00%] (20 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer [4.80%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 5.9 IBU 
20.00 gm B Saaz - Motueka [7.10%] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Munich Lager (Wyeast Labs #2308) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 %
Bitterness: 34.7 IBU
Est Color: 3.3 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 69.8 C 64.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 93.8 C 75.0 C 10 min


----------



## Cocko (2/5/09)

Fourstar said:


> NP! Mate thats allot of crystal there! 18%~
> 
> What happened to the standard munich? did you get confused or adjust the recipe??!?!



Confusion and rushed! Got word my yeast was instock and just threw together the grain bill! Missed the munich.. Hmmm..

It is what it is - It will be brewed and adjustments made next attempt!

Nice looking hops schedule there!

Do you brew outside? At night? Don't you get bug issues?

Cheers!


----------



## Fourstar (2/5/09)

Cocko said:


> Confusion and rushed! Got word my yeast was instock and just threw together the grain bill! Missed the munich.. Hmmm..
> It is what it is - It will be brewed and adjustments made next attempt!
> Nice looking hops schedule there!
> Do you brew outside? At night? Don't you get bug issues?
> Cheers!



hehe, fair enough mate, it might be sweet/cloying, if it is, dont blame me! :lol: 


Yeah i got the B Saaz today from Ross, went to the post office and picked them up thismorning.

Yeah i brew outside, no bugs annoying me, besides the sound of collingwood station!  

About to put it into the cube, over and out!


----------



## Barry (3/5/09)

I am waiting to sparge an oatmeal stout and Aussie dark ale.


----------



## Peter Wadey (3/5/09)

Barry said:


> I am waiting to sparge an oatmeal stout and Aussie dark ale.




We're doing it again.
Mashed an Oatmeal Stout last w/end.
June taste-off?

Oh, mashed a little ESB last Monday too

Pete


----------



## Barry (3/5/09)

Pete! I aim to brew an ESB next weekend. Will bottle/keg a bitter this week for the yeast (Essex). We must be on the same brewer astral plane. Did you toast your oats? I toasted mind and the flavour might be too toasty?! We shall see at our future taste off.


----------



## AndrewQLD (3/5/09)

Double brew day today.

Coopers Sparkling Ale Clone

4.30 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) 92.67 % 
0.24 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) 5.17 % 
0.10 kg Crystal Dark Bairds (240.0 EBC) 2.16 % 
39.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.30 %] 35.3 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) 
2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) 
2.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) 
2.50 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) 
1 Pkgs Coopers pale Ale Cultured [Starter 1000 mlYeast-Ale 


Coopers Dark Ale Clone

3.20 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (4.0 EBC) 82.05 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.4 EBC) 5.13 % 
0.15 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1300.0 3.85 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt Bairds (1100.0 EBC) 3.85 % 
32.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.30 %] (60 min) 30.4 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.20 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 5.13 % 
1 Pkgs Coopers pale Ale Cultured [Starter 


Both will be using the yeast cake from my CPA.

Andrew


----------



## kenlock (3/5/09)

Recipe: Gold Inn Ale
Brewer: Ken
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 3.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 34.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) UK (1.0 SRM) Grain 81.30 % 
0.67 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 13.62 % 
0.25 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 5.08 % 
17.36 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (60 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
17.36 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
17.36 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (10 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
26.03 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
17.39 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.06 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4.92 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 12.84 L of water at 74.0 C 65.0 C 


I think I've got enough Amarillo in there


----------



## DiscoStu (3/5/09)

Just mashing my first go at an Oat Stout

Recipe: AG09 - Oat Stout
Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 83.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.90 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (4.Grain 70.91 % 
0.60 kg Uncle Tobys Quick Oats (2.0 EBC) Grain 10.91 % 
0.40 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 7.27 % 
0.35 kg Crystal, Light (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 6.36 % 
0.25 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
35.00 gm Target [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 32.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (15 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
1.00 tsp Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Burton Ale (White Labs #WLP023) [Starter 500ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.35 L of water at 74.7 C 68.0 C


----------



## Maple (3/5/09)

Bella Vanilla - Robust Porter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 42.00 Wort Size (L): 42.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.22
Anticipated OG: 1.057 Plato: 14.07
Anticipated SRM: 25.5
Anticipated IBU: 30.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 49.41 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.049 SG 12.05 Plato



Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.3 8.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
11.7 1.20 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
4.4 0.45 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 28
3.3 0.34 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381
2.2 0.23 kg. Black Malt Belgium 1.030 600

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.10 30.8 60 min.

Adding a Vanilla Bean 10 minutes from flame-out. Yeast will be the WY1098 Vanilla extract to taste post ferment.


----------



## Chad (3/5/09)

Doing a standard Weizen recipe today, but am splitting the fermentent into two with Weihenstephan Weizen #3068 and the other with American Wheat Ale #1010.

Tomorrow will be an Oktoberfest;

Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 9.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 25.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.91 kg Pilsner, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRMGrain 38.46 % 
1.53 kg Munich I, Light (Weyermann) (8.0 SRM) Grain 30.77 % 
1.14 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (4.0 SRM) Grain 23.08 % 
0.38 kg Caramunich II, Medium (Weyermann) (60.0 SRGrain 7.69 % 
38.00 gm Hallertauer [5.70 %] (60 min) Hops 22.9 IBU 
6.00 gm Hallertauer [5.70 %] (20 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
0.50 gm Isinglass (Powder) (Secondary 7.0 days) Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc  
2.50 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 Stabiliser (Mash 0.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.96 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
15 min Protein Rest Add 9.33 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 8.29 L of water at 87.6 C 66.0 C


----------



## Jye (3/5/09)

American Wheat Ale #1010  Im looking forward to trying that one.


----------



## A3k (3/5/09)

Chad said:


> Tomorrow will be an Oktoberfest;



Nice work, Your Recipe is almost identical to the Oktoberfest i did yesterday. Mine from brewing classic styles, but i increased the size to get some bottles out of it.
The hop screen got blocked (think cos i forgot whirlfloc), so i had to scoop it into the nochill cube trub and all. It's on the yeast now, hope no infection due to heat loss before the cube (tasted good today).

Recipe: Oktoberfest
Brewer: Al
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.44 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 10.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.40 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 37.08 % 
2.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (8.5 SRM) Grain 30.90 % 
1.56 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 24.06 % 
0.52 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 7.96 % 
33.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [5.60 %] (60 minHops 21.2 IBU 
16.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [5.60 %] (20 minHops 3.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs Oktoberfest Lager (Wyeast Labs #2633) Yeast-Lager (Yeast cake from the Helles below) 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just Racked this Helles into the secondary. Put the above oktoberfest on the yeast cake of this.
This tastes pretty good, but i'm sure it'll improve a lot after some lagering.

Recipe: Munich Helles
Brewer: Al
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Munich Helles
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 38.82 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 4.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 16.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 85.93 % 
0.39 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 6.69 % 
0.30 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (1.8 SRM) Grain 5.16 % 
0.13 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 2.22 % 
26.00 gm Hallertauer [5.60 %] (60 min) Hops 16.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs Oktoberfest Lager (Wyeast Labs #2633) Yeast-Lager


----------



## Chad (3/5/09)

Yeah, I've been using a different recipe the last few years, and thought I would try something different this year. It is pretty much JZ's recipe.


----------



## Steve (3/5/09)

Boddingtons Bitter clone

Double batch

9kg BB Ale
500gms Light crystal
56gms Black patent (roasted malt)
200gms white sugar

50gms Fuggles @ 60
20gms EKG @ 60
15gms Perle @ 15 + whirlfloc

Mashing at 66

One fermenter WLP002 British ale and the other Wyeast 1335 British Ale.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bribie G (3/5/09)

I always remember Boddingtons as being a lager coloured bitter that became a 'cult' drink amongst younger drinkers who liked the colour but couldn't stand the bland pom lagers of the day and prompted some other breweries such as Stones (a Bass subsidiary) and Theakston (Yorkshire) to lighten their brews as well. 

I notice that it's gone a lot darker in the last 20 years but If I were making it I'd go for maybe 300 light crystal and just leave it at that. 

Should still turn out a tasty drop, maybe more like a Thwaites. I've just done a double batch of a Camerons of Hartlepool Strongarm tribute which has 250 dark xtal and 100 Carafa t3 and that's definitely a copper colour. :icon_cheers: 

FWIW Dennis Wheeler in his Brew Your Own UK Bitters suggests: 23 L

3220 pale malt
200 xtal (the poms seem to use medium for everything)
100 white sugar

39 whitbread goldings 90 min
13 fuggles 10 min

He comes out with 30 IBU, again I remember Boddys was quite bitter but like many UK bitters probably been toned down over the years. <_< Your hop additions should give a healthy bitterness more like the original.

Cheers


----------



## Steve (3/5/09)

BribieG said:


> I always remember Boddingtons as being a lager coloured bitter that became a 'cult' drink amongst younger drinkers who liked the colour but couldn't stand the bland pom lagers of the day and prompted some other breweries such as Stones (a Bass subsidiary) and Theakston (Yorkshire) to lighten their brews as well.
> 
> I notice that it's gone a lot darker in the last 20 years but If I were making it I'd go for maybe 300 light crystal and just leave it at that.
> 
> ...



I grew up drinking Boddies. Loved it. I borrowed Graham Wheelers book yesterday from Sammy and that has Boddies in it. Ive never heard of the whitbread goldings so using an old Boddies recipe that I did years ago and tweaking it. Im doing it to 20 IBU as Wyeast have boddies listed under cream ale and they mention it rarely is any higher than 25 IBUs. I cant remember Boddies as bitter at all.
Cheers
Steve

P.S. Bribie when are you going to be putting some of your northern english recipes in the database?


----------



## ozpowell (3/5/09)

Belgian Dubbel. Mashing in first thing tomorrow morning - HLT set on timer for 4am  

Using Dingeman's pilsener and specialty malts and Dark Candi Syrups for the first time.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Belgian Dubbel
Brewer: Michael Powell
Style: Belgian Dubbel
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 28.00 L 
Boil Size: 39.56 L
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 16.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 22.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.20 kg Pilsen (Dingemans) (1.6 SRM) Grain 69.80 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (8.0 SRM) Grain 6.71 % 
0.25 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) (19.0 SRM) Grain 3.36 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (60.0 SRM) Grain 3.36 % 
0.25 kg Special B (Dingemans) (150.0 SRM) Grain 3.36 % 
67.00 gm Tettnang [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.6 IBU 
1.60 tbsp 5.2 Stabilizer (Buffer) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.60 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Candi Sugar Rocks, Clear (0.5 SRM) Sugar 6.71 % 
0.25 kg Belgian Candi Syrup, Dark (78.0 SRM) Sugar 3.36 % 
0.25 kg Belgian Candi Syrup, Dark 2 (98.0 SRM) Sugar 3.36 % 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast  


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.45 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 17.80 L of water at 73.0 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 14.00 L of water at 89.8 C 74.0 C 


Notes:
------
- Areate with stone for 20 minutes prior to pitching.
- 1.8L Yeast Starter.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Quintrex (4/5/09)

Out of interest does using dingemanns contribute a noticeable difference to using aussie pilsner? Anyone used it?

My first attempt at a Russian Imperial Stout based off a recipe I found somewhere.

RIS 1

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.40
Anticipated OG: 1.088 Plato: 21.22
Anticipated SRM: 60.3
Anticipated IBU: 97.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Coarse Grind As Is.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
74.8 5.53 kg. BB Pale Malt Australia 75.96 2
8.6 0.64 kg. Brown Malt Great Britain 65.04 70
4.3 0.32 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 70.93 178
3.6 0.27 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 68.91 477
2.9 0.21 kg. TF Amber Malt UK 69.13 51
3.6 0.27 kg. TF Roasted Barley UK 69.13 619
2.2 0.16 kg. Black Patent Malt America 56.73 525

Potential represented as % Yield, Coarse Grind As Is.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.40 g. Green Bullet Pellet 13.00 21.6 90 min.
10.00 g. Millenium Pellet 14.40 23.0 90 min.
20.00 g. Centennial Whole 10.50 30.5 90 min.
25.00 g. Santiam Pellet 3.91 7.2 30 min.
20.00 g. Pacific Gem Pellet 15.70 15.3 20 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Whole 5.75 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.50 Tsp Yeast Nutrient Other 10 Min.(boil) 
0.50 Tsp Koppafloc Fining 10 Min.(boil) 
0.50 Tsp Calcium Sulfate Other 0 Days(boil) 
0.50 Tsp Calcium Chloride Other 0 Days(boil) 


Yeast
-----
Rogue Pacman Yeastcake



Mash Schedule
-------------

50-62-70


----------



## reviled (4/5/09)

Knocking up this Doppelbock recipe - doing a 10 litre kit starter to make sure ive got enough healthy yeasties to avoid a let down... 

Its my sons 1st birthday next week - I was drinking Monteiths Doppelbock in the delivery room so was thinking ill brew a _proper _Doppelbock in memory of that horrible yet amazing day  Surely anyone who has been through it knows what I mean by that :lol: 

5.25kg Munich
910g Pilsner
210g Cara-Aroma
140g Melanoidin
140g Cara-Red
140g Cara-Amber
140g Cara-Munich III
70g Carafa Special III

Wyeast Munich Lager

I still havnt worked out hopping schedule yet, does anyone know what sort of BU:GU ratio I should be looking at for this kind of beer?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/5/09)

reviled said:


> Knocking up this Doppelbock recipe - doing a 10 litre kit starter to make sure ive got enough healthy yeasties to avoid a let down...
> 
> Its my sons 1st birthday next week - I was drinking Monteiths Doppelbock in the delivery room so was thinking ill brew a _proper _Doppelbock in memory of that horrible yet amazing day  Surely anyone who has been through it knows what I mean by that :lol:
> 
> ...



What is the planned OG reviled?


----------



## reviled (4/5/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> What is the planned OG reviled?



Gunning for between 1075 and 1081, probably the lower...

Edit : was thinking maybe 35 ibus?


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/5/09)

reviled said:


> Gunning for between 1075 and 1081, probably the lower...
> 
> Edit : was thinking maybe 35 ibus?



25 to 30 IBU's tops added as bittering hops and nothing else. And use something noble (Hallertau, Hersbrucker, Tettnanger or even Northern Brewer etc.). You want the malt to shine in this style of beer and the hops play a minimal role.

Looking at your grainbill I reckon youn have too many Cara malts in the grist. Use Munich, melanoidin, some pils and some Carafa for colour. That should allow for the malt to come through without being muddled with all those crystal additions.

That would be my take on it anyway reviled. Here is my last dopplebock recipe:

Doomed Dopplebock

46% Weyermann Munich I
35.7% Weyermann Munich II
15.3% BB Galaxy Pale Malt
2.8% Weyermann Melanoidin
30g German Northern Brewer 
WL 833 slurry

OG 1084
IBU 27.5
EBC 33


----------



## mje1980 (4/5/09)

Steve said:


> Boddingtons Bitter clone
> 
> Double batch
> 
> ...




Hey steve, let us know how it goes.


----------



## reviled (4/5/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> 25 to 30 IBU's tops added as bittering hops and nothing else. And use something noble (Hallertau, Hersbrucker, Tettnanger or even Northern Brewer etc.). You want the malt to shine in this style of beer and the hops play a minimal role.
> 
> Looking at your grainbill I reckon youn have too many Cara malts in the grist. Use Munich, melanoidin, some pils and some Carafa for colour. That should allow for the malt to come through without being muddled with all those crystal additions.
> 
> ...




Wow man those are some low IBU's, the beer wasnt too sweet at all? I decided on the crystal %'s after reading Designing Great Beers, the Pils is only in there to help the Melanoidin convert, was originally going with 2% cara-aroma but ive really taken a shine to it lately so upped it to 3%... Would be good if I could get ahold of some Munich II id definately be keen for that! 

I was also considering a 20 min hop addition of Hallertau, just a small one for a bit of flavour say 15-20gms cos ive never been too fond of beers with no hop flavour at all personally...


----------



## Bribie G (4/5/09)

Steve said:


> I grew up drinking Boddies. Loved it. I borrowed Graham Wheelers book yesterday from Sammy and that has Boddies in it. Ive never heard of the whitbread goldings so using an old Boddies recipe that I did years ago and tweaking it. Im doing it to 20 IBU as Wyeast have boddies listed under cream ale and they mention it rarely is any higher than 25 IBUs. I cant remember Boddies as bitter at all.
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> P.S. Bribie when are you going to be putting some of your northern english recipes in the database?



The first time I drank Boddies was when I went to visit my Cousin in Manchester. At that time you could only get it locally because that was before Whitbreads took it over. I'd been on Brains of Cardiff for years and Welsh Ales weren't highly hopped, so maybe it just tasted bitter at the time. I must admit it tasted quite mild when I had a few pints in 2003 in Hexham Northumberland of all places but it no longer tasted like the old stuff we used to drink. Of course my tastebuds could have been cauterised by Melbourne Bitter by then :lol: 

I'm bottling my Camerons of Hartlepool Strongarm tribute today, if it turns out DB worthy I'll post it up next week and put a photo in the Whats in the glass as well, shaping up very nicely. I'm going draught style, low carb, (edit: low carbonation you've got to be careful what you type nowadays, sheesh) and it's been gelatined and polyclared so won't take long :icon_cheers:


----------



## reviled (4/5/09)

Just picked up a Coopers lager kit from the supermarket for my Doppelbock starter... There was something not quite right about the whole thing!

I feel so.. so dirty  lol


----------



## Bribie G (4/5/09)

Whenever I do anything like that I always have a few beers first to get the beer goggles going but I do feel dirty the next day :unsure: 

Anyway back on topic:

*Battle of the yeasts*​As I mentioned on another thread I'm looking for a replacement for my Partial lawnmower Bribie Bitter as I've finally cut my ties with partials - however look out winter as I'll be doing a Coopers Stout Toucan headbanger again for sure h34r: - and about 10 days ago I put down an Old style Carlton Draught, aiming for the style they put out from the old Bulimba Brewery in Bris. Very pale and quite bitter compared to the XXXX of the day.

I'm just mashing no.2 with identical recipe and will hoist me bag shortly. 

*Brew no. 1* 
Cool ferment with W 34/70 lager yeast, lager for 10 days like Fosters do (how can they afford to spend sooo much time on it?). 

*Brew no. 2 *
I became interested in looking for an Aussie Lager yeast and discovered Mauri Lager Yeast, couldn't get any but there is evidence that it's the yeast of Morgans Lager Yeast, so obtained some. Very interesting specs (also confirmed by Grant Sampson in an email to another AHB member):

PRODUCT
Selected Pure Active Dry Brewing Yeast
STRAIN
Y497
Origin - AB Mauri Culture Collection - Sydney,
Australia
TYPE
Saccharomyces cerevisiae
Bottom Fermenting Lager Brewing Yeast
FERMENTATION CHARACTERISTICS
RATE OF FERMENTATION
When temperatures are maintained above 20C
(68F) the fermentation of normal worts is complete
within 5 days. When the temperature is below 20C
(68F) the rate of fermentation proceeds in a more
controlled fashion and at a reduced rate. The strain
has low oxygen requirements through fermentation.
TEMPERATURE RANGE
Desirable flavour characters result from ambient
fermentations with this strain through the 15-30C
(59-86F) temperature range.
LAGERING
Final gravity loss may be achieved through lagering
down to 10C (50F).
DEGREE OF ATTENUATION
Sweet wort OG 1040-1045 is fermented normally to
low final gravity.
YEAST HEAD FORMATION
This lager strain forms no yeast head throughout
fermentation.
FINAL CLARITY
This general brewing strain has very good natural
setting properties and results in a green beer of
good clarity and compacted yeast deposit.
USING DRIED BREWERS YEAST
Reconstituting 25 to 50g of Mauribrew dried yeast
per 100 litres of wort will achieve 5 to 10 x 106
viable cells per ml of wort.
w Rehydrate the yeast by slowly sprinkling it into 5
to 10 times its weight of clean water between 37
to 40C (98 to 104F).
w Allow to stand for 15 minutes then adjust the
temperature of the rehydrated yeast to within 5C
(41F) of the wort to be inoculated by adding wort
to the yeast and water solution. Never subject the
yeast to temperature shock. For best results the
wort should be 15C (59F) or higher.
w Add this rehydrated yeast to the wort to initiate
fermentation and aerate.
w Use the rehydrated yeast within 30 minutes of
rehydration.

The idea of fermenting a lager at ale temperatures then cold crashing for a while sounds intriguing, so what I'm going to do is pitch this yeast, run it at 20 and arrange to bottle brew 1 and brew 2 on the same day. I'll take bottles of each to the next BABBs meeting and collar a few volunteers. 

*Simple recipe:*

4kg BB Pilsener
60g Carared
500g rice
5.2 stabiliser

20g Superpride 90min
whirlfloc
500g inverted white sugar

Polyclar


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/5/09)

Brewed a Pils yesterday and the plan was to do a double decoction. Unfortunately I pulled too much grain and not enough liquid for the second step to reach the mashout temperature so I had to pull another portion of the mash and boil it to get to mashout. It was a longer process than expected but lets hope it was worth it.

5kg Weyermann Pils
31g Northern Brewer 6.7%(60 min)
25g Czech Saaz 3.6%(40 min)
30g Czech Saaz 3.6%(20 min)
Wyeast 2000 (Budvar)

OG 1050
IBU 40
EBC Who knows after all that boiling but hopefully around 10-12.

C&B
TDA


----------



## Screwtop (6/5/09)

Clone of Samuel Smiths Old Brewery Bitter

Mashed in at 7am this morning

45.00 L 
OG: 1.037
FG: 1.009
IBU: 30.8 IBU
Boil 90 Minutes

90% Pale Malt, Maris Otter 
10% Crystal 
Goldings, East Kent 17 IBU 90 min 
Fuggle 15 IBU 90 min
Nottingham Danstar Yeast-Ale 


Mash
10 min Protein Rest 52.0 C 
60 min Saccrification 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out 76.0 C 


2 litres of unhopped wort boiled in a saucepan on the stove for reduction to 500ml of syrup. Added back to boil for colour and toffee flavour/aroma


----------



## NickB (6/5/09)

Just mashing out atm on a Simcoe Blonde


5kg BB Ale

20g Simcoe FWH
50g Simcoe Flameout

US-05


Will be in my glass in less than two weeks... Can't wait 

How's your new rig going Screwy? Coming down for my brew day on the 17th?

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (6/5/09)

NickB said:


> Just mashing out atm on a Simcoe Blonde
> 
> 
> 5kg BB Ale
> ...



Long time since I had a pissup in your town, about 1985 I think. Would love to Nick but not the right day for me, other stuff on.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Bribie G (6/5/09)

Screwy Pleeeeese don't use Notto for this beer, if you haven't already pitched. S-04 would be better or (for future brews) Wyeast Ringwood - an East Yorkshire Yeast or, if it ever comes back, again Wyeast 1469 

I cut my beer glands on Sam Smiths over thirty years ago in Newcastle, which was a real ale desert and Old Brewery Bitter was a shining oasis. Not the Notto not the Notto ........... :unsure:


----------



## winkle (7/5/09)

Well provided my care package from Craftbrewer arrives I'm stouting tomorrow. B) 
_
Choc-oat-late Express Stout 
Oatmeal Stout 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 23.93 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Brew Pot (6+gal) and Igloo/Gott Cooler (5 Gal) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.30 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 79.63 % 
0.40 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 7.41 % 
0.30 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 5.56 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 3.70 % 
0.20 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 3.70 % 
30.00 gm Target [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 34.7 IBU 
20.00 oz Expresso coffee (Primary 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.92 % 
Bitterness: 38.0 IBU Calories: 557 cal/l 
Est Color: 38.8 SRM

Mash temp 70 C
Batch sparge
Yeast - Windsor or Nottingham 
_
There is a serious requirement for dark beers in ma fridge! 
Probably followed by a CAP or a Suma Ale on the weekend.


----------



## browndog (7/5/09)

Up at 6am tomorrow to mash in an English IPA. One of my last frivolous brew sessions before I get serious for the big BABBs comp.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BD's English IPA
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.069 SG
Estimated Color: 9.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 55.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 90.91 % 
0.20 kg Amber Malt (22.0 SRM) Grain 3.03 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (80.0 SRM) Grain 3.03 % 
0.20 kg Munich Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 3.03 % 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
50.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 37.6 IBU 
40.00 gm Fuggles [5.70 %] (15 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent Pellets [5.10 %] (10 Hops 7.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [5.70 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-SteepHops - 
20.00 gm Fuggles [5.70 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-StHops - 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent Pellets [5.10 %] (DryHops - 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent Pellets [5.10 %] (0 mHops - 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.60 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 17.23 L of water at 76.7 C 65.6 C 



cheers

Browndog


----------



## drsmurto (8/5/09)

Had a relaxing brewday today. Got to love a flex day!

So belted out a double batch of the golden ale - 1st one this year  

Decided since i had all day to try fly sparging.... let the sparge water dribble down the side of the tun as i drained, seemed to work well. Did a concentrated 30L batch and then topped up to 40L post boil. Hit all targets so pretty happy with that! 

Had an american ale II yeast cake so will see how that goes instead of US05

Also managed to bake a loaf of sourdough.


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Had a relaxing brewday today. Got to love a flex day!
> 
> So belted out a double batch of the golden ale - 1st one this year
> 
> ...



how did that go for you... what's the texture of the sourdough like? are you using a water spray? 

mmmm imagine a golden ale sour dough! :super:


----------



## drsmurto (8/5/09)

1000 times better than the 1st attempt. Its got that chewy texture i love but the crust isnt like a rock like last time!

No water spray, i put a loaf tin of water in 10 mins prior to the loaf so nice and humid.

I'm eating a piece now, nothing added. I could gte used to this!

Golden sourdough? When its on tap i will have a go at that!

Back to the brewing - forgot to mention this was my 1st batch of beer since i switchd over to rainwater. Didnt even think how that would impact on my brewing. Ive added salts before but that was to tap water for either hopy beers or stouts. I held back on the SO4 for this one as the golden ale isnt that hoppy, the best examples i have tasted (Muckey, Boston) have been well balanced.


----------



## Katherine (8/5/09)

mmmm ive got two brews already planned but I think I need to have another go at the golden at this will be the third batch! Second batch I added some galaxy which I quite liked.


----------



## KoNG (8/5/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Unfortunately I pulled too much grain and not enough liquid
> 
> C&B
> TDA



Wow.. TDA, and not a Warren rhetorical in sight... (He's slowing)


----------



## bradsbrew (8/5/09)

just done the 60min add on my
Double Plugga APA

4.7kg BBale

.4kg Carared

.24kg pale wheat

.1kg choc
mash @ 65 

15g cascade plug @ 90
10g newport @ 60
15g Bsaaz @15
30g cascade plug @ flameout

whirlfloc @ 15

Cheers Brad


----------



## glennheinzel (9/5/09)

Just about to mash out the following-

Belgian Dubbel

Size: 21.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%

Original Gravity: 1.065 (1.062 - 1.075)
Terminal Gravity: 1.012 (1.010 - 1.018)
Alcohol: 6.94% (6.0% - 7.5%)
Bitterness: 22.75 (15.0 - 25.0)

Ingredients:
4.9 kg Pilsner Malt
0.45 kg Munich TYPE I
0.23 kg Caramunich TYPE II
0.23 kg Special B - Caramel malt
0.23 kg Aromatic Malt (Amber 50) 
0.3 kg Soft Candi Sugar
0.23 kg White Table Sugar (Sucrose)
37.0 g Tettnanger (4.3%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
0.5 tsp Whirlfloc Tablets (Irish moss) - added during boil, boiled 15 min
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient (AKA Fermax) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
1 ea White Labs WLP500 Trappist Ale


----------



## Tony (9/5/09)

Brewing a nice Special Bitter today. Its starting to cool off and my garage is about 19 deg so this will sit on the floor and do its thing. No point running it in a fridge now 

best bitter

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.30
Anticipated OG: 1.044 Plato: 10.97
Anticipated EBC: 22.0
Anticipated IBU: 34.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
86.0 8.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
7.5 0.70 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 145
5.4 0.50 kg. TF Flaked Maize UK 1.040 0
1.1 0.10 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 900

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 7.90 26.7 60 min.
20.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.30 2.9 20 min.
30.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 7.90 4.8 10 min.
50.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.30 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1469


----------



## Bribie G (11/5/09)

Altogether 1420 in the Shire was a marvellous year. Not only was there wonderful sunshine and delicious rain, in due times and perfect measure, but there seemed something more: an air of richness and growth, and a gleam of beauty beyond the mortal summers that flicker and pass upon this Middle Earth.

.............

The Northfarthing barley was so fine that the beer of 1420 malt was long remembered and became a byword. Indeed a generation later one might hear an old gaffer in an inn, after a good pint of well-earned ale, put down ihis mug with a sigh: "Ah! that was proper fourteen-twenty, that was! "




*Fourteen-Twenty Ale* 25L batch to bottle to 24L

5000g Maris Otter (Northfarthing, floor malted)
500g Munich 2 (Imported Gondor)
150g Melanoidin - Elvish blend
150g Carared - ditto

67 degrees for 90 minutes

45 g Fuggles from the hopyards of Buckland 90 mins
30g Southfarthing EKG 10 mins

Ye Olde Dwarvish wyeast 1187

No foul orcish adjuncts or brewing sugars.

Just hoisted the bag and nearly passed out from the malt aroma. Barliman Butterbur will be contracting out a hit on me for sure


----------



## KHB (11/5/09)

Tony said:


> Brewing a nice Special Bitter today. Its starting to cool off and my garage is about 19 deg so this will sit on the floor and do its thing. No point running it in a fridge now





Lucky man im having to get the heater pad out already my shed gets down to single digits overnight!

Scotsman


----------



## reviled (11/5/09)

Brewed my Cereal Pest AIPA yesterday...

Cooked the rice for 30 mins untill it was mush, it looked completely feral with this disgusting skin on top of it, needless to say I felt sorta guilty adding it to the mash :huh: 

Didnt bother with a Protein rest either so it will be hazy, but theres so much hops in there it probably would have been anyways  Single infusion mash at 65*c so should be nice and fermentable!


----------



## Supra-Jim (11/5/09)

How's the Cereal Pest coming along?

Cheers SJ


----------



## reviled (11/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> How's the Cereal Pest coming along?
> 
> Cheers SJ



Ill find out in 20 mins when I clock out and get some yeast onto it, will update tomorrow B)


----------



## reviled (12/5/09)

reviled said:


> Ill find out in 20 mins when I clock out and get some yeast onto it, will update tomorrow B)



OG of 1062 for 22 litres, pitched at 18*c allthough its so cold here atm when I woke up it was bubbling away healthily at 16*c so should be a really nice clean ferment!


----------



## Supra-Jim (12/5/09)

All sounds good.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Screwtop (12/5/09)

BribieG said:


> Screwy Pleeeeese don't use Notto for this beer, if you haven't already pitched. S-04 would be better or (for future brews) Wyeast Ringwood - an East Yorkshire Yeast or, if it ever comes back, again Wyeast 1469
> 
> I cut my beer glands on Sam Smiths over thirty years ago in Newcastle, which was a real ale desert and Old Brewery Bitter was a shining oasis. Not the Notto not the Notto ........... :unsure:



Nott is great in this Bribie, used S-04 in one fermenter and Nott in the other as I normally do. This morning S-04 1.012 and Nott 1.009 both taste great, surprised how well the Nott holds this bitter up. Both are up there in attenuation levels for to Bitters, generally like to keep attenuation down to maintain body in such low ABV beers but caramelisation of some wort really helps. 

Cheers,

Screwy

PS: Ever visit the Blue Man in Grantham, a relative owned it at the time they changed the name to The Malt Shovel, was a Sam Smiths Pub


----------



## warra48 (12/5/09)

Planning to put this one down tomorrow.

Style: Northern English Brown Ale
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 20.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

4300.00 gm Golden Promise (5.9 EBC) Grain 91.98 % 
125.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.67 % 
100.00 gm Crystal Dark (260.0 EBC) Grain 2.14 % 
100.00 gm Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC) Grain 2.14 % 
50.00 gm Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 1.07 % 
20.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 17.5 IBU 
20.00 gm EK Goldings [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
35.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (15 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Slurry harvested from current Bitter 

Mash Schedule: 68.0 C


----------



## jayse (12/5/09)

warra48 said:


> Planning to put this one down tomorrow.
> 
> Style: Northern English Brown Ale
> 
> Estimated Color: 20.1 EBC



Something missing in this recipe, can you guess?


----------



## warra48 (12/5/09)

jayse said:


> Something missing in this recipe, can you guess?



Oh, crappola, thanks for the reminder jayse.
I forgot the 2 kilos of white sugar.


----------



## schooey (13/5/09)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Gonzo Clone
Brewer: Schooey
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Porter/stout special
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.11 L
Estimated OG: 1.076 SG
Estimated Color: 48.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 71.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.50 kg Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SGrain 79.8 % 
1.00 kg Crystal Extra Dark - 120L (Crisp) (120.0 SGrain 12.3 % 
0.45 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 5.5 % 
0.20 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (660.0 SRM) Grain 2.5 % 
30.00 gm Warrior [15.00%] (90 min) Hops 39.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50%] (60 min) Hops 17.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50%] (30 min) Hops 13.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (2 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
45.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs London Ale (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale 
1 Pkgs London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 8.15 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Step Add 26.08 L of water at 71.2 C 66.0 C 90 min 


If I don't get to go on the Sydney crawl this weekend, I'm going to attempt to put this one down. Otherwise I'll probably try for next weekend or the one after...

Already have the yeast blend from a Galaxy ale in the fridge


----------



## winkle (14/5/09)

Well this weekend will either see another UXB batch brewed or I'm toying with this one:

Sub-tropic Triple 
Belgian Specialty Ale/Tripple

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 48.48 % 
3.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 42.42 % 
0.25 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 3.03 % 
6.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 24.5 IBU 
8.00 gm B-Saaz [7.50 %] (15 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
0.50 cup Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.60 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Inverted Sugar (0.0 SRM) Sugar 6.06 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.101 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.024 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.04 % 
Bitterness: 26.9 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.3 SRM 

Sugar added after 3 days (home made light crystal ala the Guru method)

Edit : fingers had been drinking.


----------



## Duff (16/5/09)

Just doughed in a California Common, to be followed by a Biere de Garde.

Both fermented at 17C with WLP029 Kolsch for a little of the fruity esters and the attenuation needed for both.


----------



## brendanos (16/5/09)

Having a crack at parti-gyle today with 10kg of Bairds Maris Otter.

First beer - Barleywine
Mashed 30 mins @ 60C, 60mins at 65C, decoction to raise to mashout (75C)
15L @ 1.098 topped up to 20L (now 1.074)
Hopped to 64IBU with 38g Horizon and 15g Galaxy (60 mins)
Expecting approx 1.080-1.090 in fermenter, fermenting with Wyeast Imperial Blend.

Second beer - Pale Ale
Mash capped with 85g home-made Crystal, 60g Carafa II, 45g Choc Wheat
Will run off til runnings get weak then top up to approx 25L, will boost with DME if necessary to get to approx 1.050
Hopped to approx 40IBU, Galaxy at 60mins, Hopburst from 20mins - 0 mins with Nelson Sauvin, Galaxy, Cascade and NZ Cascade (90g total, avg 7.7% AA)
Will ferment with US05 @ 20C.

Parti-gyle is fun!!


----------



## Fourstar (16/5/09)

My Vic Case swap contribution. An American IPA. :icon_drool2: 

AIPA - Xmas In July! 
American IPA 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Boil Size: 33.38 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 71.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 85.7 % 
0.45 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 6.4 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.7 % 
0.15 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 2.1 % 

20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 27.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 11.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (15 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (15 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Chinook [13.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
5.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
0.50 tsp Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.50 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.062 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.2 %
Bitterness: 59.5 IBU
Est Color: 6.6 SRM


Mash Profile
Mash In Add 17.00 L of water at 70.5 C 64.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 15.12 L of water at 93.9 C 77.0 C 10 min 


Notes
pitch dry hops at 1.024 SG


----------



## Jye (17/5/09)

Just mashed in this big boy which is based on Denny Conns BVIP. It will also be a partigyle and the second beer will be inspired by Rogues hazelnut brown ale.

*Imperial Porter *


Type: All Grain
Date: 17/05/2009 
Batch Size: 18.00 L
Brewer: Jye
Boil Size: 25.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 61.2 % 
1.50 kg Munich I, Light (Weyermann) (8.0 SRM) Grain 15.3 % 
0.80 kg Brown Malt (Bairds) (75.0 SRM) Grain 8.2 % 
0.60 kg Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (600.0 SRM) Grain 6.1 % 
0.60 kg Crystal Malt, Dark (Bairds) (120.0 SRM) Grain 6.1 % 
0.30 kg Carared (Weyermann) (23.0 SRM) Grain 3.1 % 

30.00 gm Magnum [13.10%] (90 min) Hops 43.9 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm 5.2 (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
11.00 gm Calcium Carbonate (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 




Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.100 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.023 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.1 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 43.9 IBU Calories: -4 cal/l 
Est Color: 65.0 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK - Double Infusion, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 9.80 kg 
Sparge Water: 10.81 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Saccrification Add 25.00 L of water at 77.8 C 67.0 C 60 min


----------



## A3k (17/5/09)

I've got an oktoberfest and a helles just racked, both with 2633, and an emergency mongrel pale ale just nearing the end of primary.
Oktoberfest hydro sample tasted awesome when i racked, but ended dryer than expecting.
Not too sure what to expect from the pale ale. 


Recipe: Oktoberfest
Brewer: Al
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste:

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.44 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 20.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.40 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 37.08 % 
2.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 30.90 % 
1.56 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 24.06 % 
0.52 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 7.96 % 
33.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [5.60 %] (60 minHops 21.2 IBU 
16.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [5.60 %] (20 minHops 3.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs Oktoberfest Lager (Wyeast Labs #2633) Yeast-Lager 
_____________________________________________________________________________

Recipe: Munich Helles
Brewer: Al
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Munich Helles
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 38.82 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 8.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 85.93 % 
0.39 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 6.69 % 
0.30 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 5.16 % 
0.13 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 2.22 % 
26.00 gm Hallertauer [5.60 %] (60 min) Hops 16.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs Oktoberfest Lager (Wyeast Labs #2633) Yeast-Lager 

________________________________________________________________________

Recipe: Mongrel PA
Brewer: Al
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: Extract
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 10.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.70 kg Coopers Pale Ale Can (4.9 EBC) Extract 53.13 % 
1.50 kg Pale Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 46.88 % 
19.00 gm Coopers Can Bittering [6.70 %] (60 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
8.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [5.60 %] (20 minHops 2.1 IBU 
8.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (10 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
8.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
8.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [5.60 %] (10 minHops 1.3 IBU 
8.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
6.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
8.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [5.60 %] (0 min)Hops - 
1 Pkgs US05 Yeast-Ale 


Cheers,
Al


----------



## Jye (17/5/09)

My partigyle beer came to a grand total of... 1.024 :lol: thats 14% eff of the total mash! Anyway I hopped it with Amarillo to 20 IBUs and we will see how it turns out.


----------



## flattop (17/5/09)

Bottled my Dr Smurto's variance today... now to decide for my next brew, i have 2 weeksto decide and get the grain, i'm thinking Belgian...... oh and i will probably make some mead


----------



## Muggus (18/5/09)

Just pitched my yeast for my latest and first fully All-Grain Weizenbock.
Wasn't sure what specialities to use, so I just finished off a few I had onhand.

Winter Warmer Weizenbock

3.0kg Joe White Wheat malt
1.5kg Joe White light Munich malt
0.5kg Joe White Pilsner
0.5kg Weyerman Carapils
0.18kg Caramalt
0.15kg Amber malt
0.05kg Roasted Barley

Mashed at 67 for 90 min

Hops
7g Warrior pellets (USA - Crop '06 (AA 16.4%)) - FWH

Yeast WB-06

Boil size: 19.5L
Batch size: 18L
OG: 1.064
IBU: Approx 22.8

Gotta say, the gravity reading from the fermenter was the tastiest i've had to date! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Cortez The Killer (20/5/09)

Just finished cleaning up after this one

Gosh it's great to brew when no one is home - Just me and Tom Waits, Neil Young swung past too

Even had time to clean out the fermenting fridge 

Really warm tonight here in the gong - thermometer read 19.5*C in the garage with the door wide open - warm wind out side too

Sipping an IPA and everything is right with the world

Cheers

Winter 09 Dry Stout

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (Kg): 3.90
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.87
Anticipated SRM: 29.3
Anticipated IBU: 44.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes
Mash Temp: 66

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
3.8 0.15 kg. Roasted Barley Great Britain 1.029 575
3.8 0.15 kg. Black Patent Malt Great Britain 1.027 525
79.5 3.10 kg. Bairds - Maris Otter Pale Mal England 1.038 3
12.8 0.50 kg. JW Malted Wheat Australia 1.038 2

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
50.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.93 44.1 70 min.

Yeast
-----
1084 - Irish Ale


----------



## Cortez The Killer (20/5/09)

Just noticed that there's 3131 posts in this thread 

3132 now...

Time for a split?

What are you brewing III - the revenge!


----------



## Tony (20/5/09)

Fourstar said:


> 0.45 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 6.4 %






Muggus said:


> 0.18kg Caramalt



Whats going on?

I think people post great recipes in this thread and no one reast them!

If i posted something saying to use JW caramalt in a beer i would be shot down in flames............ its crap.....used my megaswill merchants to boost malt profile in megaswill lagers.

I recon its a great malt and use it often. Good to see others using caramalt as well.

cheers


----------



## roger mellie (20/5/09)

Smurto you are a dead set legend - I cant see a time in the future when I havent got a keg of your TTL clone on tap.

Just finished this - this time 1968 - hit all my targets - 

Timothy Taylor Landlord III 
English Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 20/05/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mellie 
Boil Size: 37.08 L Asst Brewer: Tom 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Keggle 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 86.42 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 12.35 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 1.23 % 
3 Plugs [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 23.4 IBU
3 Plugs Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
3 Plugs gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.042 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.045 SG 
Bitterness: 30.0 IBU Calories: 418 cal/l 
Est Color: 17.6 EBC Color: Color 

Mash @ 66 

Notes

Mash in with 12 Litres of water at whatever temp Beersmith says to get to desired Mash Temp
Mash out with 11 Litres of 98 Deg C water
Sparge with 18 Litres of 85 Deg C Water


----------



## Muggus (21/5/09)

Tony said:


> Whats going on?
> 
> I think people post great recipes in this thread and no one reast them!
> 
> ...


I'm with you Tony.
I bought a kilo worth just to try it out a while back, and just finished off what I had in my last brew. 
And i've gotta say, I like it and am gonna get some more ASAP.
Seems a bit more subtle and refined compared to a crystal malt of similar colour. Might just be me, but i've been happy with my results thus far.

Edit: Having said that, I try to keep use of it in non-British style beers. Crystal seems to be the go for that more authentic British style 'toffee' malt complexity.


----------



## devo (21/5/09)

Thinking of doing warrens 3 shades stout this weekend. That reminds me I better prep a starter!


----------



## Fourstar (21/5/09)

Tony said:


> If i posted something saying to use JW caramalt in a beer i would be shot down in flames............ its crap.....used my megaswill merchants to boost malt profile in megaswill lagers.
> I recon its a great malt and use it often. Good to see others using caramalt as well.



Totally agreed, it can be used up to high %'s with a very subtle Crystal character if used correctly. However if its in a base malt +caramalt beer it can end up sweet! I doubt you would get shot down tony! You are widely respected in this forum for having simple recipes with all grains having a purpose.. not just there because they 'should be'.

I always like to balance mine with some darker crystals such as an 80L crystal or in some cases a 120+L in a lower %'age. :icon_drool2: 

My AIPA is an exception as i want the sweetness of the crystal to stand up against all of those hops! :icon_cheers:


----------



## lucas (23/5/09)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.92 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 26.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 39.60 % 
2.50 kg Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 24.75 % 
1.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 14.85 % 
1.25 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 12.38 % 
0.30 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 2.97 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Malt (300.0 SRM) Grain 2.97 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 2.48 % 
30.00 gm Magnum [13.50 %] (90 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
28.30 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 


This is my first crack at a smoked beer and my first crack at a porter, so any feedback on the recipe would be much appreciated. I'm hoping for a big malty beer with a noticeable smokey character


----------



## BoilerBoy (23/5/09)

Yes I did a "Smoked Porter" as well yesterday,

30L Batch size

3.0kg Smoked Malt
2.7kg JW Dark Munich
300g Cara Aroma
400g Pale choc
300g Amber Malt
300g Brown Malt
100g Black Malt
100g Carafa II
300g Flaked Barley

20g Challenger (7.9%)FWH 13.0 IBU
30g Fuggles (3.9%) 30 min 7.9 IBU
40g E.K. Goldings (4.8%) 20min 10.2 IBU

OG 1.060
IBU 31.1
1026 Cask Ale yeast


----------



## Duff (23/5/09)

An Uncle Toby's Breakfast Oatmeal Stout today (OG: 1.059) and a Traditional Bock tomorrow (1.069).


----------



## Steve (24/5/09)

5.30 start for me this morning. Half way through the mash of another Kolsch. Same as last time. Simple as an a ripper!

8kg BB Galaxy
1kg BB Wheat

60gms Perle @60
35gms Hall Mitt @ 10 + Whirlfloc

WLP029

Mashing at 63

Cheers!
Steve


----------



## warra48 (24/5/09)

Tomorrow is Brewday, as a reward to myself for finishing repainting the kitchen/family room.

Wicked Gobble Ale
Brewer: Robert Asst Brewer: Elsie the Pug
Style: Old Ale TYPE: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 32.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

5000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 91.91 % 
250.00 gm Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 4.60 % 
100.00 gm Crystal Dark (260.0 EBC) Grain 1.84 % 
40.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 0.74 % 
30.00 gm Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 0.55 % 
20.00 gm Black Malt (Bairds) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 0.37 % 
20.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (Dry Hop 10 days)Hops - 
26.00 gm First Gold '06 [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 21.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (20 min) Hops 9.8 IBU 
28.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (20 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
23.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeastcake. 

Mash Schedule: 68C


----------



## warrenlw63 (24/5/09)

Nice ordinary bitter... Ringwood the yeast of choice. 

Ordinary HUH?

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.67
Anticipated OG: 1.042 Plato: 10.55
Anticipated EBC: 27.4
Anticipated IBU: 27.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
91.3 7.00 kg. Bairds Perle Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
7.8 0.60 kg. Simpson's Medium Crystal UK 1.034 150
0.9 0.07 kg. TF Roasted Barley (sparge) UK 1.033 1640

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.00 8.8 60 min.
30.00 g. Styrian Golding Pellet 4.80 10.5 60 min.
50.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.00 3.9 15 min.
50.00 g. Styrian Golding Pellet 4.80 4.7 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1187 Ringwood Ale


----------



## devo (24/5/09)

Just mashed in my stout but my starter ain't looking or smelling the best so I may be falling back on a satchel of Nottingham dry yeast for this one.

Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 25.00 l
Volume Transferred: 23.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 23.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 23.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.045 SG Expected OG: 1.054 SG
Expected FG: 1.013 SG Apparent Attenuation: 75.0 %
Expected ABV: 5.5 % Expected ABW: 4.3 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 40.7 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 86.8 EBC
BU:GU ratio: 0.75 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 70.0 % 
Boil Duration: 70.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 5.000 kg 76.9 % 5.7 In Mash/Steeped
UK Brown Malt 0.500 kg 7.7 % 9.5 In Mash/Steeped
UK Flaked Barley 0.500 kg 7.7 % 0.2 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Chocolate Malt 0.250 kg 3.8 % 31.7 In Mash/Steeped
UK Black Malt 0.250 kg 3.8 % 45.1 In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
NZ Super Alpha 11.0 % 35 g 38.3 Loose Whole Hops First Wort Hopped
US Glacier 4.5 % 25 g 2.4 Loose Pellet Hops 5 Min From End

Yeast
Danstar-Nottingham


----------



## clean brewer (24/5/09)

Hopefully tomorrow if I can get over this cold....  And the last of my Grain until 7th June...

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Ordinarily Bitter EPA
Brewer: Jody Fischer
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 8.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.30 kg Ale - Maris Otter Malt (5.6 EBC) Grain 95.56 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt Pale (4.2 EBC) Grain 4.44 % 
15.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.70 %] (Dry Hop 10 dHops - 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.00 %] (60 min) Hops 28.8 IBU 
15.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.70 %] (20 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
0.48 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor (CraftBrewer) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Bribie G (24/5/09)

Yup, that's right


----------



## Quintrex (24/5/09)

Brewing a dark mild for the vic case swap, grain bill based off Warren's 'just a trickle' recipe. Thought I'd see how some challenger went in this. Was going to use the yorkie yeast but don't have a starter big enough for this batch. However I have a rogue pacman yeastcake.... hmmm will probably use that. Thoughts?

A low ester yeast should be fine right?

A Challenge to the Mild

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 44.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.66
Anticipated OG: 1.038 Plato: 9.45
Anticipated EBC: 35.3
Anticipated IBU: 16.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 86 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Coarse Grind As Is.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
84.9 6.50 kg. BB Ale Australia 64.92 5
6.5 0.50 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 70.27 66
3.9 0.30 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 67.86 750
3.9 0.30 kg. Amber Malt Great Britain 65.04 69
0.8 0.06 kg. TF Black Malt UK 69.13 1270

Potential represented as % Yield, Coarse Grind As Is.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.50 g. Pacific Gem Whole 15.00 11.8 60 min.
30.00 g. Challenger Whole 7.50 4.8 20 min.
40.00 g. Challenger Whole 7.50 0.0 0 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.90 Tsp Calcium Chloride Other 0 Days(boil) 
1.00 Tsp Koppafloc Fining 10 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

Rogue Pacman


Mash Schedule
-------------
5 mins at 65 
35mins at 68


----------



## drsmurto (24/5/09)

Just about to chuck in the 60 min addition on this if i can stop sniffing the styrians.... :lol: 

Based on therook's BPA

4.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 68.38 % 
1.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 25.64 % 
0.25 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 4.27 % 
0.10 kg Brown Malt (Bairds) (180.0 EBC) Grain 1.71 % 
56.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (60 min) Hops 23.8 IBU 
28.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (15 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Wheat 

25L
OG 1.052
IBU 30
EBC 16


----------



## Muggus (24/5/09)

Quintrex said:


> Was going to use the yorkie yeast but don't have a starter big enough for this batch. However I have a rogue pacman yeastcake.... hmmm will probably use that. Thoughts?


Where'd you get this yeast?
After trying many a Rogue beer, I certainly can't complain about it's effectiveness. Especially considering they use it in SO many of their beers...including strong ones.


----------



## roger mellie (24/5/09)

Bit of a throw together - have had some Rye malt sitting there for far too long. So...


RoggenBeeeeeeeer 
Roggenbier (German Rye Beer) 


Type: All Grain
Date: 24/05/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Roger Mellie 
Boil Size: 29.41 L Asst Brewer: Tom 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 25.42 % 
1.50 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 25.42 % 
1.00 kg Maris Otter (Crisp) (7.9 EBC) Grain 16.95 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (17.7 EBC) Grain 16.95 % 
0.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC) Grain 8.47 % 
0.17 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.89 % 
0.17 kg Crystal Rye Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (157.6 EBC) Grain 2.88 % 
0.06 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 1.02 % 
24.00 gm B Saaz [6.70 %] (50 min) Hops 19.6 IBU 
10.00 gm B Saaz [6.70 %] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3333) Yeast-Wheat 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.057 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Bitterness: 21.3 IBU Calories: 551 cal/l 
Est Color: 28.1 EBC 



Notes

Mash Temp 66


Mash in with 16 L @ 74
Mash out with 7 @ 98
Sparge with 18 @ 85


----------



## Quintrex (24/5/09)

Muggus said:


> Where'd you get this yeast?
> After trying many a Rogue beer, I certainly can't complain about it's effectiveness. Especially considering they use it in SO many of their beers...including strong ones.



It was a wyeast VSS probably about a year ago! Guess I've just looked after it.
Going to try and slant it, as I've been very happy with it's performance. But I think realistically it's not so different from 1056!

If you get one of rogue's bottle conditioned beers apparently it is also able to be cultured from these.
The last starter I got going off my starter stock got used for an apa first, then a stout, then an imperial stout.

Anyway back to the mild
I decided to keep 11L of the mild for starters so being left with 33L of the mild I ended up just pitching the yorkshire yeast(1.1L starter)probably a bit underpitched so I'll keep the temp down. I'll see if it's active tomorrow otherwise I'll supplement it.

Q


----------



## reviled (27/5/09)

OMG i think im in love with my new brewery ) Took a day's annual leave yesterday and brewed up a storm, everything went really well!

A couple of firsts for me - 1. I used an Immersion Chiller!! Thats right, me, a no-chiller, using a chiller, I liked it so much in fact that it allowed me to do two brews in one day as I didnt have to no-chill in the kettle, awesome!

2. I set up a 'sparge bucket' made out of an old bucket fermenter I had lying around the place, basically what I did was remove the bag, place into the sparge bucket, line the bucket with the bag and spread the grain around forming a grain bed in the bucket.. I then sparged with about 8 litres of water at 78*c and recirculated it twice, the wort that was coming through was pretty clear, and it left me with a heap of wort in the kettle...

I brewed a Doppelbock, and got an OG of 1072 and a massive 23litres even after a 2 hour boil. 77% efficiency on a big beer (7.1kg of malt) in my small pot, im super stoked!! Pitched last night onto the yeast cake I built up with a coopers lager kit..

And then I brewed Pliny the Elder clone, I had to do another 2 hour boil but hit my exact target, 1073 and 20 litres ;o) It smelt absolutely awesome, and the best thing (I think) is that I could smell the hops like crazy untill about 5 mins after the immersion chiller was on, and it was like the aroma had been trapped because it wasnt so prominent?? I added the FO hops after about 5 mins of chilling in the hope I get a massive aroma!

Such an awesome day, im so stoked with my new set up and my immersion chiller ;o) lol


----------



## Supra-Jim (27/5/09)

Nice work there Reviled. Pliny the Eldar clone ey? Nice, wouldn'ty be able to flick me your recipe would you?
Top work on you efficiency too.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Bribie G (27/5/09)

Yes the sparge bucket tweak is a good BIAB 'add on'. Some members posted brewday photos of this a few months ago, they were from Maryborough or Bundy, I forget which just ATM. The other tweak is to run off six or seven litres of first runnings into a stockpot, pour six or seven litres of hot 'mash out' liquor into the bag, stir like buggery then hoist and drain the bag, and put the first runnings back into the kettle. Also gets me a good 25 litres ( a cube plus a couple of litre bottles) which is ideal for my 24 litre bottling volume.


----------



## reviled (27/5/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Nice work there Reviled. Pliny the Eldar clone ey? Nice, wouldn'ty be able to flick me your recipe would you?
> Top work on you efficiency too.
> 
> Cheers SJ



Its the recipe I sent you about a month ago mate, ill dig it up at home tonight and post it up :icon_cheers: 

Im considering getting a bigger pot, using my 30litre as an HLT, and building a BIAB 3 tier sculpture, I know it goes against everything BIAB stands for in regards to equipment saving etc, but im so loyal to it I dont care


----------



## Bribie G (27/5/09)

Dont you have 40 L urns in NZ? Or maybe you can take one home in your hand luggage


----------



## chappo1970 (27/5/09)

reviled said:


> Its the recipe I sent you about a month ago mate, ill dig it up at home tonight and post it up :icon_cheers:
> 
> Im considering getting a bigger pot, using my 30litre as an HLT, and building a BIAB 3 tier sculpture, I know it goes against everything BIAB stands for in regards to equipment saving etc, but im so loyal to it I dont care



Well thanks for sharing the recipe with me you two timing [email protected]! <_< 

So is a 3 tier BIAB system simular to 3 tier gravity system or what? Not being a smarty pants RevKnut just not up the all the BIAB developments.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## reviled (27/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Well thanks for sharing the recipe with me you two timing [email protected]! <_<
> 
> So is a 3 tier BIAB system simular to 3 tier gravity system or what? Not being a smarty pants RevKnut just not up the all the BIAB developments.
> 
> ...



Sh*t sorry Chap ol boy, didnt mean to leave you out of it :icon_cheers: I promise ill post up the recipe tomo for all to see.

Bribie - we do have urns, they pop up from time to time but a wee bit spensy for this brewer...

a 3 tier BIAB system doesnt even really technically exist (yet), I was thinking, it could be the kettle, hlt, and sparge bucket, however all vessels could be on the same level, so I guess 3 vessel instead of 3 tier would be more appropriate? Its probably more of a wank than anything, may as well just get an esky, but I dont want to  I did without the HLT but it would be a nice luxury to have it there keeping the sparge water stable.. Its a slight pain sitting with a therm, stopping the kitchen jug when the water hits 78*c, and doing it 2 litres at a time...


----------



## bum (27/5/09)

First extract brew.

3.4kg Bacchus & Barley Wheat Malt (this stuff is pretty dark, huh?  ) 
100g Carapils
25g Hallertau Mittlefrueh (AA 4.6%) @60min
10g Hallertau Mittlefrueh (AA 4.6%) @10min
Wyeast 3942 (first liquid yeast, too)

2/3 of the way in I'll bung in 20g corriander seed and some orange zest (both boiled) and maybe another 10g Hallertau.

I know it's pretty boring but I'm making it for the missus and a mate who likes the style so I don't mind. OG was a little higher than anticipated at 1052.


----------



## chappo1970 (27/5/09)

bum said:


> First extract brew.
> 
> 3.4kg Bacchus & Barley Wheat Malt (this stuff is pretty dark, huh?  )
> 100g Carapils
> ...



Woohoo Bum your gunna love it. I still have fond memories my first extract the step in taste and flavour away from kits is so satisfying!

On ya mate

Chappo


----------



## Screwtop (27/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> Clone of Samuel Smiths Old Brewery Bitter
> 
> Mashed in at 7am this morning
> 
> ...




Brew this !

Very pleased with this English Bitter. Love the toffee aroma from the wort caramelisation, also changed the colour to that beautiful red copper so many of the UK bitters have. Maybe wind back on the bittering hops by 2 - 3 IBU. The one fermented using 04 is slightly more fruity, Nottingham has produced a better beer IMO, has scrubbed off a little more hop bitterness but finished more dry which has balanced it out about the same as far as sweetness/bitterness balance goes. Toffee is more noticeable in the beer fermented using Nott. Will post again after they have had a few more weeks in the keg. 

Screwy


----------



## chappo1970 (27/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> Brew this !
> 
> Very pleased with this English Bitter. Love the toffee aroma from the wort caramelisation, also changed the colour to that beautiful red copper so many of the UK bitters have. Maybe wind back on the bittering hops by 2 - 3 IBU. The one fermented using 04 is slightly more fruity, Nottingham has produced a better beer IMO, has scrubbed off a little more hop bitterness but finished more dry which has balanced it out about the same as far as sweetness/bitterness balance goes. Toffee is more noticeable in the beer fermented using Nott. Will post again after they have had a few more weeks in the keg.
> 
> Screwy


Screwy,

Loved this recipe from the start but having never reduced wort before, How exactly did you go about this? Is it a vigorious boil or more a rolling boil and how to you determine when your done?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## NickB (27/5/09)

Sounds bloody tasty Screwy, would love a sample at some stage!!! 

Just coming to the boil on a Smoked Porter...

Peat Smoked Porter:

OG: 1.050
FG: 1.012

4.25KG Maris Otter
200g Choc
100g CaraFa II
150g Peated Malt

Mash @ 68C 90 mins
Mashout @ 78C 10 mins

Boil 70 Mins

22g Pilgrim (UK) 60 mins

Chill and pitch S-189 

Ferment @ 10C


Will be interesting to see the difference between the Peated malt in this batch, and the 2.7KG Smoked Malt in the previous!

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (27/5/09)

NickB said:


> Sounds bloody tasty Screwy, would love a sample at some stage!!!
> 
> Just coming to the boil on a Smoked Porter...
> 
> ...




There is something about peat and porter that gives me a chubby. Reckon we should swap beers down the track?.


----------



## winkle (27/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> Brew this !
> 
> Very pleased with this English Bitter. Love the toffee aroma from the wort caramelisation, also changed the colour to that beautiful red copper so many of the UK bitters have. Maybe wind back on the bittering hops by 2 - 3 IBU. The one fermented using 04 is slightly more fruity, Nottingham has produced a better beer IMO, has scrubbed off a little more hop bitterness but finished more dry which has balanced it out about the same as far as sweetness/bitterness balance goes. Toffee is more noticeable in the beer fermented using Nott. Will post again after they have had a few more weeks in the keg.
> 
> Screwy



That really does sound good, I'll have to squeeze one into the shedule  .


----------



## NickB (27/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> There is something about peat and porter that gives me a chubby. Reckon we should swap beers down the track?.



Yep, for sure.... as long as it actually swapping "beers" and not your smoky chubby........  Ahem.....




Nah, for sure, one of us will need to make the 2hr trek one weekend for sure  Sometime soon I promise!

Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (27/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Screwy,
> 
> Loved this recipe from the start but having never reduced wort before, How exactly did you go about this? Is it a vigorious boil or more a rolling boil and how to you determine when your done?
> 
> ...



Reduced it from 2L to 300ml, rolling boil for about 35min then lower the heat as it begins to caramelise. Colour change is amazing adding this back. S-04 beer is 3.25ABV but full of character with good mouthfeel, have been trying to nail a great bitter for a while, low ABV but no way you would know. The Nott is 3.7 ABV different but very much the same - really has character, doesn't seem light in body at all.

Screwy


----------



## NickB (27/5/09)

winkle said:


> That really does sound good, I'll have to squeeze one into the shedule  .




What, at 49th on the "To Brew" Schedule! 

Really, you just need to quit your job, install another 5 or 6 taps, and become the premiere venue on the Northside for Quality Beers 







h34r:







Cheers!


----------



## NickB (27/5/09)

PS: Screwy, If I remember correctly, at the Xmas Swap, you had a glass of my RauchBier, then proceeded to destroy Sqyre's bar glass by glass...... h34r:




Nah, I'm with you, smoky beers are bloody awesome. Honestly, my obsession stared with that arvo at yours in Caloundra where you fed me some Red Oak Rauch.... :icon_drool2:  **** knows how I got home that night!

So now a tops Smoked beer has become my aim... been pretty close twice (Rauch with 85% Smoked Malt, and Smoked Porter MK I with 58%), so just need to get it perfect.... At that point, I guess I'll make some space in the spare room seeing as you'll likely move in (until the new shed it finished at least!!!)

Cheers!

PS: 1000 posts - **** the March pump - I'm truly a REAL brewer now  (mind you, the constant brewing on a Wed night is REALLY helping )


----------



## Screwtop (27/5/09)

NickB said:


> PS: Screwy, If I remember correctly, at the Xmas Swap, you had a glass of my RauchBier, then proceeded to destroy Sqyre's bar glass by glass...... h34r:




And myself after that beer of Beersom's faark I was wasted, why were all the best beers so freaking big 

Screwy


----------



## NickB (27/5/09)

LOL, because they're GOOOOOOD 

Nah, really, the belgian beers are great, but Faark, really, just a nice bitter like yours screwy would be great, not only for the fact that you could function after 10, but you'd be an absolute legend with your megaswill mates... "**** mate, went to a mate's place mate on the weekend mate and fucken' downed 25 of the C***ts....." 



h34r:

PS: Screwy - I didn't break 'anything' at that swap, however if I had, I would most certainly blamed you...........

........


.......


h34r:


PPS: Sqyre, it was ALLLLLL Screwy....


----------



## goomboogo (27/5/09)

Screwtop, in the English Bitter, was the 10% crystal from Bairds? If so, was it the pale or medium crystal?


----------



## chappo1970 (27/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> Reduced it from 2L to 300ml, rolling boil for about 35min then lower the heat as it begins to caramelise. Colour change is amazing adding this back. S-04 beer is 3.25ABV but full of character with good mouthfeel, have been trying to nail a great bitter for a while, low ABV but no way you would know. The Nott is 3.7 ABV different but very much the same - really has character, doesn't seem light in body at all.
> 
> Screwy



Cheers Screwy! I'm going to give it a go. Both the recipe and the technique that is. Hopefully won't burn the bejesus out of it.

Chappo


----------



## Screwtop (27/5/09)

goomboogo said:


> Screwtop, in the English Bitter, was the 10% crystal from Bairds? If so, was it the pale or medium crystal?




Medium crystal mate, buy it 2Kg at a time, has Med Crystal on the bag but not the Maltster's name, from CB so maybe Bairds sorry can't remember. Due to grist of Pale and a little Crystal the wort was pale until the reduced wort was added. Will add a pic in the what's in the glass thread to give an idea of the colour.

Screwy


----------



## bum (27/5/09)

Chappo said:


> Woohoo Bum your gunna love it. I still have fond memories my first extract the step in taste and flavour away from kits is so satisfying!
> 
> On ya mate
> 
> Chappo



I dunno. Not too keen on the style - and probably even less keen on my halfarsed version of it, but we shall see.

Actually more excited about putting down the next one - an IPA. Based on the Tom Cooper (we go way back) tin but I've got some Fuggles for extra bittering, I'll chuck in some crystal to sit under the extra IBU. A bit of reading has got me thinking I maybe should have gone with some EKG but I'm sure I'll muddle through somehow.


----------



## goomboogo (27/5/09)

Thanks for that Screwtop. I have enough Bairds medium crystal left to have a go at your recipe. I will definitely try the 2 litre wort reduction. The one thing I will alter is the yeast as I still some wyeast 1469 on hand. It should go well in this beer. I'm looking forward to brewing this one.


----------



## Screwtop (27/5/09)

goomboogo said:


> Thanks for that Screwtop. I have enough Bairds medium crystal left to have a go at your recipe. I will definitely try the 2 litre wort reduction. The one thing I will alter is the yeast as I still some wyeast 1469 on hand. It should go well in this beer. I'm looking forward to brewing this one.




Should be authentic using the 1469. Remember to get all of the wort in the kettle, then remove the wort to reduce before adding any hops.

Screwy


----------



## goomboogo (27/5/09)

Screwtop said:


> Should be authentic using the 1469. Remember to get all of the wort in the kettle, then remove the wort to reduce before adding any hops.
> 
> Screwy



Will do. Bring on the week-end.


----------



## drsmurto (28/5/09)

30 mins into the mash of Warrens 3 shades of stout.

Since i made an early-ish start (gotta love flex days) seriously thinking about backing up with an imperial Landlord......

7.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 83.82 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 11.56 % 
0.40 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 4.62 % 
75.00 gm Northdown [6.90 %] (60 min) Hops 53.4 IBU 
14.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (20 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (20 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (20 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (10 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
14.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (10 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (10 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (0 min) Hops - 
28.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
25.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (0 min) Hops 
28.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.70 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 

20L
OG 1.079
IBU 77
EBC 26


----------



## reviled (28/5/09)

As promise, my Pliny clone with a few things subbed due to ingredients...

5.5kg Perle
130g Cara-Red (sub for crystal 40L)
390g Cara-Pils
455 Cane Sugar - added to boil 15 mins
Mash hop : 42g Chinook
90: 70g Southern Cross (sub for warrior), 15g Columbus
45 : 28g Simcoe
30 : 28g Columbus
FO :64g Centennial, 28g Simcoe
Dry : 28g Columbus, 21g Centennial, 35g Simcoe

And good ol US-05 :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: The krausen is green at the mo :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (28/5/09)

Geared up for a batch of Rootin'Saison tonight  , with my UXB and probably an Acerola Pale over the weekend (hangovers permitting). I hope the hefe finishes up soon, I need its fermenter!


----------



## therook (29/5/09)

Going to have a go at AndrewQLD St Louis Golden Lager this weekend, the only differance is i'm using Wyeast 2007 and not S189

Link to Andrews Lager

Hopefully this will be okay as a No Chill, unless i can get to a hardware store and buy another hose to connect to the chiller so i can run it back into the water tanks

Rook


----------



## Quintrex (29/5/09)

therook said:


> Going to have a go at AndrewQLD St Louis Golden Lager this weekend, the only differance is i'm using Wyeast 2007 and not S189
> 
> Link to Andrews Lager
> 
> ...



don't use all of the hallertau rookie, think of ze germans h34r: 




What malt are you going to use? The couple of times i've no chilled a lager i've got away with it most times without dms, however when I used the joe white pilsner malt it was noticeable.
Spose if you still want to no-chill maybe just extend your boil to 90 mins, to get rid of the precursor to dms.

Q


----------



## therook (29/5/09)

Quintrex said:


> don't use all of the hallertau rookie, think of ze germans h34r:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Q

I'm using Galaxy Malt and always do 90 minutes boils except for my wheaties.The hops are NZ Hallertau so the German stuff is safe

Rook


----------



## fraser_john (30/5/09)

Wrapt, hit the pre-boil specs spot on! Its in the kettle as I type.

Filbay Common

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

07-B Amber Hybrid Beer, California Common Ale

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.054
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 10 Max Clr: 14 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.69
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.29
Anticipated SRM: 12.0
Anticipated IBU: 37.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 12.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 25.00 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.047 SG 11.76 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
78.1 3.67 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
5.2 0.24 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 63
10.4 0.49 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
5.2 0.24 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 2
1.0 0.05 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 475

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
24.44 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.00 32.3 60 min.
9.78 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.00 4.3 20 min.
4.89 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.00 1.1 1 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2112 California Lager


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Multi Step

Grain kg: 4.69
Water Qts: 13.41 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 12.69 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.70 - Before Additional Infusions

Acid Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Protein Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Intermediate Rest Temp : 0 Time: 0
Saccharification Rest Temp : 152 Time: 70
Mash-out Rest Temp : 172 Time: 30
Sparge Temp : 170 Time: 30


Total Mash Volume L: 15.82 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## yardy (30/5/09)

the #1 son and I just weighed out the grain for this one tomorrow B) 

Choc Wheat

2.400 Pilsner Malt
2.400 Wheat Malt
0.100 Choc Wheat

Mash @ 67*C

Northern Brewer and Perle to 16 IBU with maybe a little orange peel chucked in @ 5 min.

Danstar Munich @ 17*C

cheers


----------



## Fourstar (31/5/09)

Well, about to help/watch my hosuemate mash in his maiden beer. His 1stg batch i was holding his hand. This one i will only cut in if he is going todo something detrimental to his beer. May the brewing gods have mercy on his soul. :icon_chickcheers: 

Robs Beer II 
Blonde Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 25/05/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Rob
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer: Braden
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 


Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 85.7 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 9.5 % 
0.25 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.8 % 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.20%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 23.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.20%] (30 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 % 
Bitterness: 34.0 IBU 
Est Color: 4.0 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.19 L of water at 71.0 C 65.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 8.51 L of water at 95.8 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## Screwtop (31/5/09)

Tomorrow if the freeloaders piss off, otherwise Tue

Screwy's House ESB
Brewlength:45.00 L 
OG: 1.062 SG
FG: 1.015 SG
IBU: 40
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pale Malt, Maris Otter 90.00 % 
Melanoiden 2.00 % 
Crystal Light 3.00 % 
Crystal Dark 3.00 % 
Brown Malt 2.00 % 

Challenger Bittering 60 min Hops 31 IBU 
Goldings, East Kent 30 min Hops 9 IBU
Goldings, East Kent Steep Hops 20 min @ 80C 

20g Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Styrian Goldings (Dry Hop) 14 days 


60 min Single Infusion Saccharification Rest 66.0 C


----------



## Muggus (31/5/09)

Created something diabolically big for the NSW July Caseswap.

Jake The Muss Imperial Pilsner

5.0kg Joe White Pilsner
2.0kg Joe White Munich
0.5kg Weyermann Carapils
1.0kg Raw Sugar

Mash at 65 degrees for 90 minutes

Hop mix 9.2%AA (D Saaz pellets NZ Crop '08 (AA 5.4%), Hallertau Aroma Flowers NZ - Crop '08 (AA 6.6%), Motueka (B Saaz) pellets NZ Crop '08 (AA 7.1%), Pacific Hallertau flowers NZ - Crop '07 (AA 5.3%), Southern Cross pellets 90gm NZ - Crop '08 (AA 14.8%), Rakau Pellets NZ - Crop '08 (AA 11.5%), Pacific Gem flowers NZ - Crop '05 (AA 13.7%))

49g Mix - Mash
49g Mix - FWH
49g Mix - 30 min
49g Mix - 15 min
49g Mix - 5 min
49g Mix - 0 min(dry)
49g Mix - 14 days(secondary dry)

Yeast S-23 (2L starter)

Boil volume 26.5L
Volume Collected 18L
Batch Size 24L
OG: 1.090
Approx IBU: 98.3-123.3 (mix of flowers and pellets, CBF doing it individually )


----------



## yardy (31/5/09)

yardy said:


> the #1 son and I just weighed out the grain for this one tomorrow B)
> 
> Choc Wheat
> 
> ...





didn't exactly go to plan with this one, mash ended up at 64*C instead of 68*C, threw in the 20gm of zested orange peel @ 5min as well, the boil smelt great though, hope the lower mash temp doesn't affect it too much.

Yard


----------



## Bizier (31/5/09)

3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 87.50 %
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 6.25 %
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt - Pale (800.0 EBC) Grain 3.75 %
0.10 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 2.50 %
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 14.5 IBU
Ringwood Yeast

I torturously did this last night, and I am currently boiling top up water as the gravity is much higher than I expected. It nearly weighed in at 1.050.

I might use this yeast for my swap beer whatever that will be...


----------



## Phoney (2/6/09)

Ill be making this as soon as I get home tonight 

(Extract Hefeweizen clone)

3kg Coopers Wheat Extract
500g Carapils
25g tettnang @ 60mins
500g dex
3068 yeast

batch: 22L 
IBU: 12
ABV: 5%


----------



## reviled (3/6/09)

Brewed my old ale and pitched some 1469 into it on monday, eagerly awaiting it to finish so I can infect it with Brett :icon_drool2: 

Also brewed this straight after - using a wort chiller again, I think it comes under American Brown?? Not really sure...

5.1kg Perle
300g Munich
180g Cara-Aroma
180g Cara-Munich
120g Cara-Amber
60g Carafa special III
60g Melanoiden

FWH : 10g Columbus 14.2%
20 : 15g Columbus
15 : 20g Columbus
10 : 10g Columbus
5 : 15g Columbus
FO : 20g Columbus
Dry : 10g Columbus, 5g US Cascade
US 05

:icon_drool2: Should hopefully be ready when I get back from QLD


----------



## Ronin (3/6/09)

Going to give the Golden Naked Oats that Ross has a go, I haven't heard anyone use them yet.

4.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter 
0.40 kg Oats, Golden Naked
0.40 kg Pale Chocolate Malt
0.20 kg Black Malt

Expecting about 70EBC, 1.056 O.G., IBU to about 35 with EKG/northern brewer.

Fermenting with 1469.


----------



## Ross (3/6/09)

Been a while since I brewed a big APA... Put this one down at the weekend for the club strong ale night...

Imperial IPA 

Type: All Grain
Date: 31/05/2009 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 35.31 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter Fawcetts (5.3 EBC) Grain 88.79 % 
0.50 kg Carared (43.0 EBC) Grain 4.67 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 0.93 % 
25.00 gm NZ Saaz D [6.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
180.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (30 min) Hops 118.9 IBU 
65.00 gm NZ Saaz D [4.40 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
65.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
0.60 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (79.0 EBC) Sugar 5.61 % 
4 Pkgs CraftBrewer American Ale (Safale #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.094 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.24%
Bitterness: 118.9 IBU Calories: 919 cal/l 
Est Color: 26.2 

cheers Ross


----------



## mckenry (3/6/09)

I havent brewed for a while. Not sure if I like making these double batches now that I've upsized my brewery. I think I enjoy making beer as much as drinking it. Common thought I know, but didnt think I'd miss it as much as I do. Could drink more I guess...
So, I am taking tomorrow p.m. off, Friday off then the long weekend  

Anyway, another Tony's LCBA for me except I'll be using home grown Chinook at 20 mins & flameout.

Happy Long weekend!


----------



## drsmurto (3/6/09)

mckenry said:


> I havent brewed for a while. Not sure if I like making these double batches now that I've upsized my brewery. I think I enjoy making beer as much as drinking it. Common thought I know, but didnt think I'd miss it as much as I do. Could drink more I guess...
> So, I am taking tomorrow p.m. off, Friday off then the long weekend
> 
> Anyway, another Tony's LCBA for me except *I'll be using home grown Chinook at 20 mins & flameout.*
> ...



Have a simple APA on tap using fresh chinook flowers. Effin gorgeous! :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (3/6/09)

last of my extract/partial brews is planned and ready for brewing over the next few days. this will clear out my stock of bits and peices.
Then its AG baby!!

Hunt for Brown October - Octoberfest style
lACCey burst APA - hop burst
Black Belgian Nights - chimay style strong black belgian. recipe not on db yet.

Reviled, remember to keep me posted on the old ale. it will be one of my first 5 AGs.


----------



## Brewer_010 (3/6/09)

Will be brewing this extract brew over the long weekend, paley with lots of hallertau and saaz....plus a kit coopers stout kit with a good whack of extra choc and roasted grain so I can make some hearty casseroles and stews with it over winter YUM

*Shale*
Brew Type: Extract 
Date: 7/06/2009 
Style: Australian Ale 
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Volume: 22.89 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 

3.00 kg Pale LME (4.0 EBC) Extract 93.2 % 
0.15 kg Caraamber (59.1 EBC) Grain 4.7 % 
0.07 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 2.2 % 

20.00 gm Northern Brewer [7.60%] (60 min) Hops 22.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer [5.70%] (10 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (10 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer [5.70%] (0 min) Hops - 

0.50 tsp Koppa Floc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-56) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile 
Estimated Original Gravity: 1.046 SG (1.035-1.055 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG (1.008-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 
Estimated Color: 10.1 EBC (3.9-59.1 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 32.6 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.0 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.2 % (3.0-5.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 
Actual Calories:


----------



## Screwtop (3/6/09)

Got around to this today, changed the hopping schedule to test the UK style - 75% bittering from first hop addition, 25% at 15 min then a steep at 80 for 20 min



Screwtop said:


> Screwy's House ESB
> Brewlength:45.00 L
> OG: 1.062 SG
> FG: 1.015 SG
> ...


----------



## warra48 (3/6/09)

Planning to brew my Twisted Gut APA again this Friday.
Will set up everything tomorrow, weigh and crush grains, weigh hops and water additions, fill HLT etc etc ready for a 6:00AM start Friday.
And I'll clear the primary fermenter by racking my Old English Ale into secondary.

American Pale Ale
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.50 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 19.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

4150.00 gm Pale Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 83.00 % 
500.00 gm Munich (15.0 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
200.00 gm Wheat (4.0 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
50.00 gm Amber (100.0 EBC) Grain 1.00 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC) Grain 1.00 % 
50.00 gm Crystal (220.0 EBC) Grain 1.00 % 
12.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (60 min) (First Wort HopHops 8.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 10.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (15 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Mash at 65 to 66C.


----------



## yardy (3/6/09)

Ross said:


> Been a while since I brewed a big APA... Put this one down at the weekend for the club strong ale night...
> 
> Imperial IPA
> 
> ...



gday Ross,

been doing a bit of research on Imperials lately (wouldn't mind trying JZ's Russian Imperial Stout  from the podcast)

approximate i know, but how many points does the candi give in this recipe and when do you add it ?
I wouldn't use candi in a RIS but just trying to get a clue on these big beers for sugar additions.

67*C / 68*C mash even with the carared/caraaroma ?

btw mate, where's the perle and amarillo :icon_cheers: 

cheers
Yard


----------



## Jye (5/6/09)

Its not a real SMASH beer due to the sugar but close enough 

*Columbus SMASH IPA 
*American IPA 


Type: All Grain
Date: 5/06/2009 
Batch Size: 30.00 L
Brewer: Jye
Boil Size: 37.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 93.4 % 
0.60 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 6.6 % 

60.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%] (30 min) Hops 46.4 IBU 
60.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%] (5 min) Hops 12.0 IBU 
60.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00%] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 gm Calcium Carbonate (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 
14.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

2 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.070 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.0 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 58.4 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 5.7 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 8.50 kg 
Sparge Water: 25.26 L Grain Temperature: 25.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 25.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 21.25 L of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C 90 min


----------



## brettprevans (5/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> last of my extract/partial brews is planned and ready for brewing over the next few days. this will clear out my stock of bits and peices.
> Then its AG baby!!
> 
> Hunt for Brown October - Octoberfest style
> ...


*Black Belgian Nights recipe *
2.0kg Dark DME
1.2kg Light LME 
1kg Morgans Masterblend Dark Crystal
0.5L Belgian Candi Syrup - Dark2
0.4kg Creamed Honey
0.03kg black patent malt
0.10kg special B

50g hallertau 50g @ 40
30g goldings @ 40
10g hallertau 50g @ 10
10g goldings @ 10

T58 yeast cake & when half way through fermenting, add some simle sugar and reculutred chimay blue yeast and crank heat up to 23C


----------



## reviled (5/6/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> Reviled, remember to keep me posted on the old ale. it will be one of my first 5 AGs.



Sure thing mate :icon_cheers: I actually pitched the Brett last night, the 1469 got it down to 1030 in a couple of days, sample was tasting awesome!!! Im glad i stuck with the small dash of molasses cos it has this really subtle licorice flavour in the back ground! Cant wait for that sweaty cherry aroma to come out to play!


----------



## Fourstar (6/6/09)

Havn't done an amber ale in quite some time and decided today is the day. Ive been living off the dark ales for a few months. Ive decided i need to go through a slow SRM reduction process so i dont get 'the bends' from coming up too fast to pilsner territory 

Bradens Amber II 
American Amber Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 4/06/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 73.4 % 
0.80 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 14.7 % 
0.45 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 8.3 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 2.8 % 
0.05 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 0.9 % 
20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 31.9 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (20 min) Hops 8.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (20 min) Hops 3.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
3.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 % 
Bitterness: 44.4 IBU 
Est Color: 14.5 SRM

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 73.2 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 7.96 L of water at 98.4 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
Add salts to mash
.5 tsp baking soda
1 tsp gypsum
Add Salts to Kettle
.5 tsp Baking Soda
2 tsp Gypsum


----------



## A3k (6/6/09)

Currently mashing this English Bitter. Am about to do a decoction mash out. No real reason, but cos i feel like it today.

It's my first English bitter, so will see how it goes.
It's also my first attempt at using salts and a pH meter. Mash pH was actually lower than i'd hoped for (5.2 when at room temp), but hopefully it still turns out good.

Any thoughts on if i should add the Golden Syrup or not. Will be 3.5% without and 4.1 with.
Looking back at it i probalby should've used more grain... maybe i'll make a smaller batch with higher OG.


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Al's Bitter
Brewer: Al
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.55 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 15.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.20 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 83.17 % 
0.20 kg Medium Crystal Grain 3.96 % 
0.20 kg Light Crystal Grain 3.96 % 
48.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (60 min) Hops 23.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (20 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (1 min) (AroHops - 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.45 kg Lyle's Golden Syrup (0.0 EBC) Sugar 8.91 % 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (WYeast #1469) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.60 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 13.80 L of water at 72.2 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Decoct 4.74 L of mash and boil it 75.6 C


----------



## devo (6/6/09)

I may attempt this dubble tomorrow.

Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 34.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 25.00 l
Volume Transferred: 25.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 23.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 23.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.041 SG Expected OG: 1.068 SG
Expected FG: 1.010 SG Apparent Attenuation: 84.4 %
Expected ABV: 7.7 % Expected ABW: 6.0 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 23.4 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 51.1 EBC
BU:GU ratio: 0.34 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Boil Duration: 70.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 

Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
German Pilsner Malt 5.000 kg 71.9 % 2.2 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Wheat Malt 0.500 kg 7.2 % 0.3 In Mash/Steeped
Belgian Special B 0.300 kg 4.3 % 14.7 In Mash/Steeped
Belgian Aromatic Malt 0.150 kg 2.2 % 1.0 In Mash/Steeped
Homemade Candi Sugar Amber 1.000 kg 14.4 % 25.0 into fermenter.

Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
NZ Super Alpha 11.0 % 20 g 22.1 Loose Whole Hops 60 Min From End
German Hallertauer Mittlefruh 2.6 % 25 g 1.3 Loose Whole Hops 5 Min From End

Yeast
White Labs WLP500-Trappist Ale


----------



## warra48 (6/6/09)

Yesterday I brewed the APA in post #3201 as planned.
Managed to get 23 litres into the fermenter at 1.054, chilled to 20C.
Pitched a pack of Fermentis US05.
Today, not a single sign of even a start to fermentation.  

Decided drastic action was required. Proofed a pack of CraftBrewer's Nottingham, which bubbled up rather nicely after 30 minutes. Pitched that, and I'm now hoping for the best. Will be interesting to see how an APA turns out fermented with Nottingham, but if I control the temp to about 18 or 19C there should be minimal esters, if any.


----------



## mckenry (6/6/09)

mckenry said:


> I havent brewed for a while. Not sure if I like making these double batches now that I've upsized my brewery. I think I enjoy making beer as much as drinking it. Common thought I know, but didnt think I'd miss it as much as I do. Could drink more I guess...
> So, I am taking tomorrow p.m. off, Friday off then the long weekend
> 
> Anyway, another Tony's LCBA for me except I'll be using home grown Chinook at 20 mins & flameout.
> ...




All done. 
What a great day. Hit all my targets, nothing went wrong. No interuptions. Perfect.
I use a hop sock for all my bittering additions and the flameout adds go straight in. The in betweens - 30 or 20mins however I feel on the day. 
Here is my flameout addition of my home grown Chinook. All those flowes only weigh 30g


----------



## yardy (6/6/09)

warra48 said:


> Managed to get 23 litres into the fermenter at 1.054, chilled to 20C.
> 
> Pitched a pack of Fermentis US05.
> 
> Today, not a single sign of even a start to fermentation.



gday warra,

i'm a big fan of pitching the wort onto the yeast, straight from the NC cube onto the yeast with plenty of aeration, _touch wood_, i've never had a misfire with this procedure, there's always activity through the blow-off tube within 10 to 12 hours with ale and weizens, very healthy ferments with huge krausens at std ale temps of 18*c to 20*C, if i'm using S-189 i pitch 1 packet into the fermenter, wort onto that and then the other packet i sprinkle onto the aerated wort.
btw, when i no chill and the cube is down into the 20's i put both the cube and the yeast pkt in the ferment fridge together to keep them as similar in temp as possible.

cheers
Yard

hope it fires up for you :icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery (6/6/09)

Brewing again after 3 months off due to renovations  
An Aussie Pale Aleish beer
Coopers ale is the yeast recultured from a couple of tallies...

Recipe: Aussie Pale
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Australian Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 8.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2200.00 gm Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EGrain 50.00 % 
2000.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 45.45 % 
200.00 gm Caramalt (Joe White) (40.0 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.30 %] (60 min) Hops 23.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.30 %] (10 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (10 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs Coopers Ale (Coopers #-) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Ross (6/6/09)

yardy said:


> gday Ross,
> 
> been doing a bit of research on Imperials lately (wouldn't mind trying JZ's Russian Imperial Stout  from the podcast)
> 
> ...



Hi mate,

Added approx 6 points brought it up from 1086 to 1094.
I added at beginning of the boil & mashed at 65c (was aiming for 63/64c but over shot & too much in the mash tun to drop). Fermented at 17c - It's down to 1020 today, still a lovely thich krausen, dry hopped & upped the temp to 22c. planning to keg next weekend. Tasting great from the sample.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (6/6/09)

About to keg this one ready for this months Club comp.
Quite different from my normal Porter recipe, but inspired by Meantime Porter

Robust Porter 

Type: All Grain
Date: 17/05/2009 
Batch Size: 30.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 39L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Munich Malt 1 (17.0 EBC) Grain 35.29 % 
2.00 kg Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 23.53 % 
1.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.3 EBC) Grain 17.65 % 
0.60 kg Caramalt Barret Burston (40.0 EBC) Grain 7.06 % 
0.50 kg Naked Oats (15.0 EBC) Grain 5.88 % 
0.50 kg Wheat, Torrified (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.88 % 
0.20 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 2.35 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Malt pale (500.0 EBC) Grain 2.35 % 
25.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (80 min) Hops 28.6 IBU 
50.00 gm Fuggles [4.60 %] (60 min) Hops 17.8 IBU 
40.00 gm Fuggles [4.60 %] (20 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.064 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.40 % 
Bitterness: 55.1 IBU Calories: 609 cal/l 
Est Color: 71.5 EBC Color: 

Tasting good in the fermenter.

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (6/6/09)

Did a Porter today 'Fullers London' clone

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg BB Ale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 90.00 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 4.00 % 
0.20 kg Copy of Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 4.00 % 
0.10 kg Copy of JWM Roast Barley (711.0 SRM) Grain 2.00 % 
50.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.5 IBU 
7.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
7.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 
7.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 



Batz


----------



## Barley Belly (6/6/09)

Just cubed and cleaned all my gear on my fourth AG

My first attempt at an English Bitter
Have kept initial IBU low to offset for No-Chill

Hopefully will turn out OK



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Adam's EKG Bitter
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.69 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 25.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 89.9 % 
0.20 kg Amber (Crisp) (45.0 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Medium (Crisp) (150.0 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Crisp) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 1.1 % 
15.00 gm Pilgrim [11.50%] (45 min) Hops 18.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (0 min) (AromHops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Dry Ale Yeast (Fermentis #S-04) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.45 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 11.61 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.43 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
Aroma hops added at flameout once whirlpool started and lid on for 20mins. 
Then drain to cube for No-chilling.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## winkle (6/6/09)

I think I'll rename this the *Swine Flew Bitter*...
Flying Pig ESB 
English Special or Best Bitter 


Type: All Grain
Date: 4/05/07 
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 71.43 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 20.41 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich 2 Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 4.08 % 
0.15 kg Dark Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 3.06 % 
0.05 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 1.02 % 
22.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 21.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
Wyeast ESB

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.057 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.28 %
Bitterness: 27.6 IBU Calories: 530 cal/l 
Est Color: 12.1 SRM


----------



## bconnery (7/6/09)

Hazelnut Brown Ale inspired by Rogue. 
Will add the syrup either at kegging/bottling or at the end of primary. More likely the kegging phase. 
Still trying to work out just how much to use, it might be a bit more than this in the end...

Porter tomorrow to round out a nice brewing long weekend. Plus it will be my 50th AG too 

Recipe: Hazelnut brown
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 37.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 31.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3800.00 gm Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EGrain 66.90 % 
1200.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 21.13 % 
280.00 gm Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 4.93 % 
200.00 gm Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 3.52 % 
150.00 gm Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (630.4 EBC) Grain 2.64 % 
50.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (689.Grain 0.88 % 
10.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.30 %] (45 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
45.00 gm Spalter [4.00 %] (45 min) Hops 16.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Spalter [4.00 %] (20 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
250.00 ml  Hazelnut Syrup (Bottling 1.0 weeks) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (US56) (DCL Yeast #S-0Yeast-Ale


----------



## Jye (7/6/09)

bconnery said:


> Hazelnut Brown Ale inspired by Rogue.



YUM... Ill look forward to try this one :icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery (7/6/09)

My 50th AG! Inspired by others who have celebrated their 100th with the 1.100, 100IBU beers I've gone for 50s...
The numbers will be slightly off but close enough...
Grains amounts are a little unrounded but they were what actually came out of the bags as opposed to what the inventory said I had left...

Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 52.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 51.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3800.00 gm Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EGrain 69.28 % 
1000.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 18.23 % 
240.00 gm Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (800.Grain 4.38 % 
190.00 gm Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.46 % 
110.00 gm Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 2.01 % 
105.00 gm Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 1.91 % 
40.00 gm Black Malt (Bairds) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 0.73 % 
40.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.30 %] (60 min) Hops 35.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Southern Cross [14.80 %] (15 min) Hops 15.9 IBU


----------



## 3G (7/6/09)

A big brew day(s)

First off the cab yesterday

Munich Dunkel

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.90 Wort Size (L): 40.90
Total Grain (kg): 9.60
Anticipated OG: 1.054 Plato: 13.41
Anticipated EBC: 42.6
Anticipated IBU: 22.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
96.9 9.30 kg. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 16
3.1 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.59 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Whole 4.50 12.5 First WH
39.60 g. Tettnanger Tettnang Whole 4.50 9.5 40 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2308 Munich Lager



Followed by
Mild

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 41.40 Wort Size (L): 41.40
Total Grain (kg): 6.29
Anticipated OG: 1.036 Plato: 8.98
Anticipated EBC: 38.6
Anticipated IBU: 18.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
45.2 2.84 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
45.2 2.84 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
6.5 0.41 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350
3.2 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.036 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.79 g. Styrian Goldings Whole 2.25 1.6 15 min.
40.59 g. Styrian Goldings Whole 2.25 6.5 First WH
11.88 g. Magnum Whole 12.50 10.1 60 min.


Yeast
-----

Then Raven19 came around to help brew 



A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.90 Wort Size (L): 40.90
Total Grain (kg): 8.92
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.39
Anticipated EBC: 51.0
Anticipated IBU: 39.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.7 8.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
5.2 0.46 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 936
5.2 0.46 kg. Crystal 150L Great Britain 1.033 296

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
52.62 g. Amarillo Gold Whole 8.50 29.4 First WH
51.61 g. Amarillo Gold Whole 8.50 9.9 10 min.
40.59 g. Amarillo Gold Whole 8.50 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

And this morning

Fukwit II

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.40 Wort Size (L): 40.40
Total Grain (kg): 8.75
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.90
Anticipated EBC: 7.7
Anticipated IBU: 16.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
45.7 4.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4
45.7 4.00 kg. White Wheat Belgium 1.040 5
8.6 0.75 kg. Rolled Oats Aussie 1.033 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.44 g. Saazer Whole 4.00 14.5 First WH
35.64 g. Czech Saaz Whole 4.00 1.8 5 min.


Yeast
-----

3944



The first two brews were chilled and now fermenting the second two no chilled.


----------



## Muggus (7/6/09)

Put down an American-style brown ale yesterday. Pretty happy with how it came out, richly malt and very hoppy. Here's hoping the fermentation gods are on my side.

Imonab Oat Brown Ale

4.0kg Joe White Pilsner
0.5kg Joe White Munich
0.5kg Joe White Wheat malt (baked)
0.5kg Rolled oats (baked) 
0.3kg Crystal Malt
0.2kg Joe White Chocolate malt

Mash at 68 degrees for 90 min

Hops
Green Bullet Hops (flowers 90gm) NZ - Crop '07 (AA 13.6%)
Sticklebract Hops (pellets 90gm) NZ - Crop '07 (AA 11.2%) 
Super Alpha Hops (flowers 90gm) NZ - Crop '07 (AA 11.9%) 
Willamette Hops (flowers 90gm) NZ - Crop '07 (AA 7.1%) 
Hop mix = 10.95%

28g at FWH
28g at 15 min 
28g at 5 min 
28g at 0 min 
28g at 14 days 

Yeast
S-04 1L starter

Boil volume: 26.5L
Kettle runnings: 19.5L
Batch size: 24L
OG: 1.054
IBU: 56.2 - 70.2


----------



## Tony (8/6/09)

Brewing an Aussie wheat beer today. Sparging now 

Using fresh 08 crop NZ flowers all the way. God the smell good. I keep sniffing them and i thing these two hops will work very very well together. The spice and peper for the B SAAZ and the floral softness of the Hallertau. 

Cant wait for thins one to be on tap.



Aussie Wheat Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.00
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.42
Anticipated EBC: 9.5
Anticipated IBU: 33.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
54.5 6.00 kg. BB Wheat Malt Australia 1.038 4
36.4 4.00 kg. TF Golden Promise UK 1.037 6
3.6 0.40 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 50
5.5 0.60 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 14.4 45 min.
40.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Whole 6.60 11.9 45 min.
20.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 3.9 15 min.
20.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Whole 6.60 3.2 15 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Whole 8.00 0.0 0 min.
30.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Whole 6.60 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

US-05


----------



## 3G (8/6/09)

Looks good Tony, all those fresh flowers.


----------



## Steve (8/6/09)

Half way through the boil of:

Mentally Challenged Ale

Ale, wheat, cararoma, roast and straight challenger to 37 IBUs.

Farking boiled over too.

Slurry of WLP 002 in one ferm and Wy1315 in the other. With a good slurp of first runnings in their starters to get em excited!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Steve (8/6/09)

Tony said:


> Brewing an Aussie wheat beer today. Sparging now
> 
> Using fresh 08 crop NZ flowers all the way. God the smell good. I keep sniffing them and i thing these two hops will work very very well together. The spice and peper for the B SAAZ and the floral softness of the Hallertau.
> 
> ...



How come you're using US05 Tone?


----------



## Mantis (8/6/09)

Have a simple amber ale mashing now

Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.04 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 14.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 27.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU  
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 92.44 % 
0.30 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (25.0 SRM) Grain 5.04 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 2.52 % 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.50 %] (60 min) (FWH) 13.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.50 %] (45 min) Hops 11.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.9 IBU


----------



## Tony (8/6/09)

Steve said:


> How come you're using US05 Tone?



because its easy, convenient, and i like the results i get from it. Its clean and firments fast. eats everything and leaves the beer nice and dry, which is what im after with this one.
It doesnt mute the hops like some pommy yeasts do.

I do prefer the 1272 as it has similar properties but adds a little something of its own to the beer. I used the starter i had of 1272 in the chipottle ale yesterday and its putting away nicly at 19 deg.

I was going to use some 1469 but i want the beer dry, crisp, hoppy and clean.

I also like just sprinkling a pack on the bottom of the fermenter and racking the cooled wort onto it. Its so easy.

cheers


----------



## mje1980 (8/6/09)

Im brewing an all Newport APA. Have a heap of it so im gunna try it. Around 6% vienna, around 2% each of cara red, and caramunich 2 for some malty goodness, and the rest pils. Of course, i'll be using US05


----------



## yardy (10/6/09)

brewing a tweaked version of my Black Betty Schwarz for Notts yeast

2.75 Pils
2.75 Munich
.100 Roast Barley
.200 Crystal
.200 GN Oats 

Mash @ 65*C

Northern Brewer & Pearle to 30 IBU with 10gm Hallertauer @ FO

Danstar Notts @ 17*C

cheers


----------



## AndrewQLD (10/6/09)

yardy said:


> brewing a tweaked version of my Black Betty Schwarz for Notts yeast
> 
> 2.75 Pils
> 2.75 Munich
> ...




Yumm!!!

What kind of tweaking have you done Yardy, the version you had on tap was pretty near to perfect in my opinion.

Andrew


----------



## yardy (10/6/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> Yumm!!!
> 
> What kind of tweaking have you done Yardy, the version you had on tap was pretty near to perfect in my opinion.
> 
> Andrew



Thanks mate, realised at weigh in that i didn't have any Chocolate malt, I was going to sub it with Black malt but I wanted to try the Golden Oats in something so they got the nod instead, it's a bit bastardised now but we'll see how it goes  

cheers
Yard


----------



## Ross (10/6/09)

yardy said:


> Thanks mate, realised at weigh in that i didn't have any Chocolate malt, I was going to sub it with Black malt but I wanted to try the Golden Oats in something so they got the nod instead, it's a bit bastardised now but we'll see how it goes
> 
> cheers
> Yard




Yardie, i hope it turns out to be a ripper, but I think it will miss the chocolate.

cheers Ross


----------



## Batz (10/6/09)

Ross said:


> Yardie, i hope it turns out to be a ripper, but I think it will miss the chocolate.
> 
> cheers Ross




I think your right there Ross,bet it will be nice brew all the same.

Batz


----------



## yardy (10/6/09)

Ross said:


> Yardie, i hope it turns out to be a ripper, but I think it will miss the chocolate.
> 
> cheers Ross






Batz said:


> I think your right there Ross,bet it will be nice brew all the same.
> 
> Batz



done and dusted now ( sippin on a Schwarzbier :icon_drunk: ) in hindsight i should've used Black Malt in half the recipe amount of the Chocolate, boil smelt great though :icon_cheers: 

had a blinder actually, managed to keg the chocolate orange weizen whilst the boil was roaring, nice to see a keg filling with another not far behind it B) 

cheers
Yard


----------



## bconnery (10/6/09)

yardy said:


> the chocolate orange weizen
> 
> cheers
> Yard



More info please!!!! Is the recipe for this posted anywhere?
A search didn't find any reference (not even this thread.. Indexing isn't instant it appears ...)
This sounds like something I'd find interesting...


----------



## yardy (10/6/09)

bconnery said:


> More info please!!!! Is the recipe for this posted anywhere?
> A search didn't find any reference (not even this thread.. Indexing isn't instant it appears  ...)
> This sounds like something I'd find interesting...




it's not a tested recipe but i can put it up if you want, just going to sample one in a minute actually...

Yard


----------



## MitchDudarko (10/6/09)

Please do!


----------



## yardy (10/6/09)

here you go then,

Chocolate Orange Weizen

2.400 Wheat 
2.400 Pils
0.100 Choc Wheat
23gm Orange Zest @ 5 min

15gm Northern Brewer @ 60 min
15gm Pearle @ 10 min

Munich Dry Wheat @ 17*C

very little clove with some banana, quite tart, not bad :icon_cheers: 

cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (10/6/09)

Chap Chap Topaz Aussie Lager

I'll be putting a double of this down tomorrow morning whilst on Holidays. 

80% Wey Pils
20% Wice

45gr Topaz @ 60mins
30gr Topaz @ 5mins

Swiss Lager

It'll be interesting to see what this hop has got on offer.

Chappo


----------



## Tony (10/6/09)

be sure to let us know how it goes chap man.

I have some on its way too 

and POR flowers....... WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  

Oh its been so long.


----------



## chappo1970 (10/6/09)

I was going to go good old POR but having a new Aussie hop variety in the brewery is like having your birthday present and an x ray machine in the same room :blink: ... Your gunna stick one inside the other to have a look see...


----------



## Tony (10/6/09)

Mate.......... you dont have to explain the need to know to me


----------



## Kleiny (11/6/09)

Brewing this one tomorrow (double batch).
This is a house favourite (always on one tap) Simple APA in its 4th Generation. 
Has a bit more munich in it this time. Nice bitterness with great hop flavour.

Route 66 APA

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 42.00 L
Boil Size: 49.18 L Asst Brewer: 2 Little Monsters 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: Keggle setup 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 64.81 % 
3.00 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 27.78 % 
0.60 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 5.56 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 1.85 % 
50.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 35.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (30 min) Hops 12.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade (dry hop) [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.058 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.010
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.60 % 
Bitterness: 47.9 IBU 
Est Color: 7.8 SRM


----------



## chappo1970 (11/6/09)

Just mashing this one now

Chap Chap Topaz Aussie Lager

I'll be putting a double of this down tomorrow morning whilst on Holidays. 

80% Wey Pils
20% Wice

45gr Topaz @ 60mins
30gr Topaz @ 5mins

Swiss Lager

It'll be interesting to see what this hop has got on offer.

And just finished dropping version 2 of Better Red than Dead into the fermenters. Yummo upped the malt a tad this time.

Chappo


----------



## roger mellie (11/6/09)

Just smacked the pack - first attempt at a CAP with liquid yeast.

D Saaz CAP 
German Pilsner (Pils) 


Type: All Grain
Date: 11/06/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.25 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 65.66 % 
1.00 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 20.20 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 8.08 % 
0.30 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.06 % 
30.00 gm NZ Riwaka 09 [5.90 %] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (30 min) Hops 13.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.40 %] (20 min) Hops 13.5 IBU 
20.00 gm NZ Riwaka 09 [5.90 %] (15 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
20.00 gm NZ Riwaka 09 [5.90 %] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
20.00 gm NZ Riwaka 09 [5.90 %] (5 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
12.15 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Pilsen Lager (Wyeast Labs #2007) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.67 % 
Bitterness: 36.4 IBU Calories: 472 cal/l 
Est Color: 7.5 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile


Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.85 L of water at 69.3 C 64.0 C


----------



## Dave86 (11/6/09)

Brewed a "freezer clearer" pale ale on monday to use up some of my hops stockpile. Was a bit unsure what had happened with the gravity as discussed here but all good now.

6kg pale DME in 48L for on OG of about 1.045

9g Northdown @ 60 min

14g Southern Cross @ 15 min
23g D Saaz @ 15 min
23g Nelson Sauvin @ 15 min
11g B Saaz @ 15 min

14g Southern Cross @ 5 min
23g D Saaz @ 5 min
23g Nelson Sauvin @ 5 min
11g B Saaz @ 5 min

14g Southern Cross @ 1 min
25g D Saaz @ 1 min
23g Nelson Sauvin @ 1 min
15g B Saaz @ 1 min

1272 is chugging away on this now, first time using this yeast, looking forward to seeing how it goes. Its smelling luuuurvely at the moment :super:

Edit: Also trying my hand at making fruit liquers for the first time as of monday. Got a raspberry and a pear started so far!


----------



## winkle (11/6/09)

I'm going to play around with some dubbel/abbey recipes this winter, and since I'm stuck at home this Saturday I might as well brew this:

Credentes Dark 
Belgian Dubbel 

Type: All Grain
Date: 2/04/09 
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L 
Boil Time: 70 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.70 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston)
2.0 kg Wheat Malt, (Barrett Burston)
0.25 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) 
0.25 kg Chocolate Rye Malt 
0.12 kg Carared (20.0 SRM)
0.10 kg Wheat, Roasted (425.0 SRM) 
0.05 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) 
12.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 16.6 IBU 
28.30 gm Pearle [8.00 %] (15 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
0.25 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
2 Pods star anise (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (50.0 SRM) Sugar 7.17 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.085 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.021
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.42 % 
Bitterness: 26.2 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 28.0 SRM


----------



## Tony (11/6/09)

Dave86 said:


> 1272 is chugging away on this now, first time using this yeast, looking forward to seeing how it goes. Its smelling luuuurvely at the moment :super:



You wont be disapointed! Its a great yeast. Its a happy and secure member of my top 5 yeasts.


----------



## drsmurto (12/6/09)

Brewing tomorrow, hoping to get motivated and belt out 2 in a day..

Have ringwood ready for a brown porter

TF MO, some JW choc chit (never used), bairds dark xtal and a dash of torrified wheat. EKG or fuggles. Might sneak some brown malt in....

If i have time for the 2nd batch it will be Barry's Robust Porter. 

Had this in my 'to brew list' for far too long and tis the season..... -1C here yesterday morning


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/6/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Brewing tomorrow, hoping to get motivated and belt out 2 in a day..
> 
> Have ringwood ready for a brown porter
> 
> ...



Sounds like some tasty winter brewing. :icon_drool2: 

Warren -


----------



## fraser_john (13/6/09)

An ESB using 1968

Filbay Pale Ale

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

08-C English Pale Ale, Extra Special/Strong Bitter

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.072
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 60
Min Clr: 6 Max Clr: 18 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 24.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.95
Anticipated OG: 1.060 Plato: 14.74
Anticipated SRM: 11.9
Anticipated IBU: 36.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
67.2 4.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
8.4 0.50 kg. Golden Naked Oats Great Britain 1.033 6
8.4 0.50 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 2
6.7 0.40 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
5.0 0.30 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
4.2 0.25 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 63

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Northdown Plug 5.80 24.6 60 min.
39.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.00 9.4 30 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Plug 5.00 2.0 5 min.
20.00 g. Fuggle Plug  5.00 0.0 Dry Hop
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Plug 4.75 0.0 Dry Hop


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.13 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1968 London Extra Special Bitter




Notes
-----

Balance water using water profiler and burton on trent rainwater adjustment


4.9gm CaSO4 Gypsum

1.9gm CaCl Calcium Chloride

4.7gm CaCO3 Chalk

1.6g
m NaHCO3 Baking Soda

4gm MgSO4 Epsom Salts


----------



## Paul H (13/6/09)

244 RIP IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 8.19
Anticipated OG: 1.072 Plato: 17.50
Anticipated SRM: 9.8
Anticipated IBU: 236.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 4.62 L Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.62 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.060 SG 14.72 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
82.4 6.75 kg. BB Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2
8.4 0.69 kg. Corn Sugar Generic 1.046 0
3.1 0.25 kg. Bairds Pale Crystal 90L America 1.033 100
3.1 0.25 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
3.1 0.25 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
57.00 g. Warrior Pellet 16.40 120.4 60 min.
57.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 88.1 60 min.
28.00 g. Columbus Pellet 15.00 27.6 30 min.
65.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 0.0 0 min.
25.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.00 0.0 0 min.
25.00 g. Columbus Pellet 15.00 0.0 0 min.
25.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 0.0 0 min.
25.00 g. Simcoe Pellet 11.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico


----------



## Jye (13/6/09)

Paul H said:


> 3.1 0.25 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2



WTF... you run out of ale malt? 

I take it you based it on the IIPA in Brewing Classic Styles?


----------



## Mantis (13/6/09)

Have a pale mashing at the moment with JW trad ale, some pilsner that was left over and some munich 1 and a bit of caramalt
FWH and 45 min with POR
5min with cascade


----------



## Thommo (13/6/09)

First brew for a while.

ESB (depending on what yeast I feed it to.)

4kg MO
400gm wheat
100gm CaraAroma
100gm Amber
50gm carafaII

NB at 60min
Perle and Simcoe at flame out (Perle from this years crop, Simcoe left over and wanted to get rid of it.)
32ibu's.

Cubed and chilling as we speak, just wondering what I'm going to feed it to.

Just started weighing out grain this morning without a recipe. Not extremely to style but still have high hopes for it. It's got a lovely copper colour to it.


----------



## Wardhog (13/6/09)

There was a thread a little while ago about creating a new Australian style of beer. Here's what I dreamed up.

Aussie Bitter



A ProMash Recipe Report



Recipe Specifics

----------------



Batch Size (L): 40.00 Wort Size (L): 40.00

Total Grain (kg): 6.75

Anticipated OG: 1.039 Plato: 9.70

Anticipated SRM: 8.8

Anticipated IBU: 29.6

Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %

Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes





Grain/Extract/Sugar



% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

29.6 2.00 kg. Munich Malt Australia 1.038 6

29.6 2.00 kg. Pale Ale Malt (2-row) Australia 1.037 2

29.6 2.00 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 1

7.4 0.50 kg. Brown Malt Great Britain 1.032 70

3.7 0.25 kg. Amber Malt Great Britain 1.032 35

0.1kg. Roast Malt <--Threw this in at the last minute for some colour.



Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.





Hops



Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

20.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 14.00 23.0 60 min.

40.00 g. Pride of Ringwood Pellet 10.00 6.6 10 min.


Going to ferment with US-05. Don't want any yeast character.


----------



## NickB (13/6/09)

20 Mins into the boil on an AIPA:

Winter IPA
OG: 1.069
FG: 1.018

Grain:
4.0KG Munich II
2.3KG BB Ale
230g Medium Crystal
15g Roast Malt (for Chill Haze Prevention - A test!)

Hops:
15g Warrior (30 mins)
15g Magnum (20 mins)
15g Warrior (15 mins)
15g Magnum (10 mins)
22g Centennial (5 mins)
35g Chinook Flowers (From Gilbrew) (flameout)

Chill

Ferment @ 16C with S-189 (to get it nice and dry!)


Cheers!


----------



## winkle (13/6/09)

Did the Belgian Dark/Dubbel whatever up thread a bit, and finished a hefe about five.
Now kicking back with a dark Campbell brew - lifes not bad.


----------



## reviled (14/6/09)

reviled said:


> Sure thing mate :icon_cheers: I actually pitched the Brett last night, the 1469 got it down to 1030 in a couple of days, sample was tasting awesome!!!



Help!! Ive just come back to check on my brews and the Old Ale is still sitting at 1030  Does Brett take a while to get going? Or was it possible there was no viable Brett left in the Porternoir?


----------



## Stuster (14/6/09)

Brett will take some time. You're looking at more like a couple of months. Is there a pellicle yet? You will probably get one in the next few weeks. Patience may be stretched.


----------



## reviled (14/6/09)

Stuster said:


> Brett will take some time. You're looking at more like a couple of months. Is there a pellicle yet? You will probably get one in the next few weeks. Patience may be stretched.



Theres no pellicle yet, i guess I just thought it would have gone down at least a grav point or two :huh: just a bit worried there wasnt much viable brett left seeing as the bottle was about 2 years old


----------



## Steve (14/6/09)

reviled said:


> Theres no pellicle yet, i guess I just thought it would have gone down at least a grav point or two :huh: just a bit worried there wasnt much viable brett left seeing as the bottle was about 2 years old



what on earth is a pellicle?


----------



## Jye (14/6/09)

Steve said:


> what on earth is a pellicle?



Just remember there are things that cant be unseen


----------



## Bribie G (14/6/09)

Chappo said:


> I was going to go good old POR but having a new Aussie hop variety in the brewery is like having your birthday present and an x ray machine in the same room :blink: ... Your gunna stick one inside the other to have a look see...


Topaz hops.........mmmm..........what have you done to me Chappo? Just as I'm desperately trying to work my way through my hop stash...
Gotta get some. Just this once, promise.

On the subject of Australian Hops I've just done my first brew with new season POR flowers. Opened the foil and nearly buckled at the knees :icon_drool2: Nothing like the old stuff we used to get - I used to be convinced that POR should be brown.

Aussie Pale, for a comp. The idea of the comp is Aussie Pale with a twist, my twist is to up the malt aroma compared to say a Coopers Sparkling.

5000g BB Ale
500 Munich 2
100 Dark Crystal
100 Wheat Malt
100 Melanoidin

90 min 64 degrees

30g POR 90 mins
500g da local sugaz

Coopers Recultured from 2 tallies. Hic. I intend to ferment at 18 to push the pears. No pear juice in this one, don't worry Ross :icon_cheers:


----------



## Maple (14/6/09)

Cal common style today

Calico

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 44.00 Wort Size (L): 44.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.50
Anticipated OG:  1.056 Plato: 13.90
Anticipated SRM: 13.1
Anticipated IBU: 34.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
85.7 9.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
9.5 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 12
3.8 0.40 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 178
1.0 0.10 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 120

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.10 26.4 60 min.
40.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.10 7.0 15 min.
10.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 9.10 1.1 1 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2112 California Lager


----------



## eamonnfoley (14/6/09)

*Dog and Bull Ordinary Bitter*

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 13/06/2009 
Style: Standard/Ordinary Bitter Brewer: Eamonn 
Batch Size: 24.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 34.35 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: beerbelly 
Actual Efficiency: 19.1 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.55 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 88.3 % 
0.25 kg Crystal (Bairds) Grain 6.2 % 
0.12 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 3.0 % 
0.10 kg Amber Malt (Bairds) Grain 2.5 % 
40.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (60 min) Hops 20.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (30 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20%] (1 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs London Ale III (Wyeast Labs #1318) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.039 SG (1.032-1.040 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG (1.007-1.011 SG) 
Estimated Color: 15.0 EBC (7.9-27.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 28.0 IBU (25.0-35.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.4 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 3.8 % (3.2-3.8 %)


----------



## Snow (14/6/09)

Just brewed a foreign extra stout:

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Snow 
Boil Size: 33.10 L 
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Maris Otter (Thomas Faucett) (4.0 SRM) Grain 80.54 % 
0.40 kg Barley, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.37 % 
0.40 kg Roasted Barley (Bairds) (695.0 SRM) Grain 5.37 % 
0.30 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 4.03 % 
0.15 kg Carafa II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 2.01 % 
40.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (75 min) Hops 31.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 18.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Challenger [7.90 %] (30 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
1.00 tsp Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
0.20 kg CSR Brown Sugar 2.68 % 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Craftbrewer) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.066 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.60 % 
Bitterness: 61.5 IBU 
Est Color: 43.3 SRM 

Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 7.25 kg 
Sparge Water: 25.24 L Grain Temperature: 12.3 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C 

Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In 66.0 C 

Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle (14/6/09)

Snow said:


> Just brewed a foreign extra stout:
> 
> Type: All Grain
> Batch Size: 23.00 L
> ...



Looks the goods Snow and at 6.6% - that'll get ya swonicles revolving.


----------



## white.grant (15/6/09)

I have not yet brewed a Stout, so today I've cracked the grains on Jamil's McQuakers Stout susbtituting some Dingemans Biscuit Malt for the Victory malt in the original recipe.

I haven't got a clue what victory is like, but that biscuit is delicious.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Oat stout
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 30.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 35.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.08 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 66.24 % 
0.45 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 9.68 % 
0.34 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 7.31 % 
0.34 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 7.31 % 
0.22 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 4.73 % 
0.22 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 4.73 % 
51.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 35.3 IBU 
1.16 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 


cheers

grant


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/09)

Snow, looks like it's going to be an interesting comp next week - I take it your'e in BABBs? I've done a FES that should taste good drunk young which it is certainly going to be by Thursday week  I used S04 and it was just about ready to bottle four days later


----------



## chappo1970 (15/6/09)

BribieG said:


> View attachment 28065



 Bribie what did you do to the normally well behaved S04? I have a baseball bat you can borrow...


Chap Chap


----------



## Snow (15/6/09)

BribieG said:


> Snow, looks like it's going to be an interesting comp next week - I take it your'e in BABBs? I've done a FES that should taste good drunk young which it is certainly going to be by Thursday week  I used S04 and it was just about ready to bottle four days later
> 
> View attachment 28065



You're on the money, Bribie. I do hope to enter it in the next BABBs mini-comp. I made this one last year and it was really fresh and tasty early on, then mellowed a lot (but in a good way) after a month or 2, changing the beer a lot. I'm going to put a few bottles aside for the BABBs and Sate comps later in the year, so it'll be interesting to see what the judges think as the beer ages.

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/6/09)

Put this one down on Sunday, first use of my 18 Gallon Boiler for a double batch (thanks Yardy :super: )

I plan to dry hop one fermenter and not the other, I'd like to see what the differences are as this matures.

Batch Size: 46.00 L 
Boil Size: 54.45 L
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 8.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 29.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 92.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.25 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM)Grain 87.41 % 
0.70 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (73.6 Grain 9.79 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.2 SRM) Grain 2.80 % 
10.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.50 %] (60 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
50.00 gm Target [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 25.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 daysHops - 
10.00 gm Target [9.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
3.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



Total Grain Weight: 7.15 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 28.60 L of water at 70.6 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 2 min 78.0 C


----------



## warrenlw63 (15/6/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> 10.00 gm Target [9.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -



Hey Andrew can you report back your findings on this? Target is one I've always pondered as a late/dry hop but have never been game enough.  

I'd be quite interested to see how it goes.

Warren -


----------



## AndrewQLD (15/6/09)

Sure Warren, I love the smell of target when you first open the pack, makes my mouth water.

Andrew


----------



## BEC26 (15/6/09)

Coopers Strawberry Blone

Canadian Blonde Hopped extract
1 kg BE2
375g Strawberry Clover Honey

Halfway through ferment now

Not as exotic as you guys and girls, but there you go

Cheers


----------



## mckenry (15/6/09)

mckenry said:


> All done.
> What a great day. Hit all my targets, nothing went wrong. No interuptions. Perfect.
> I use a hop sock for all my bittering additions and the flameout adds go straight in. The in betweens - 30 or 20mins however I feel on the day.
> Here is my flameout addition of my home grown Chinook. All those flowes only weigh 30g
> View attachment 27795





Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.50 kg Joe Whyte Export Pilsner (2.0 EBC) Grain 81.15 % 
0.51 kg Wyerman Carapils (Carafoam) (5.0 EBC) Grain 6.37 % 
0.50 kg Joe Whyte Malts (JWM) Wheat malt (4.0 EBC)Grain 6.24 % 
0.50 kg Joe Whyte Malts Munich (18.0 EBC) Grain 6.24 % 
12.00 gm Saaz B [8.00 %] (60 min) Hops 6.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
18.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (20 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
12.00 gm Saaz B [8.00 %] (20 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
30.00 gm Chinook - home grown [11.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [StartYeast-Ale]

Jinxed myself! Started at 1.056 - stalled at 1.030 after 3 days. Maybe the starter wasnt big enough. Temp control @ 19C - gave it a swirl, upped temp to 20.5 but still didnt want to go. Havent had any problem with 1272 before  but its chugging away on some US-05 now. Here's hoping...


----------



## reviled (17/6/09)

Just doughed in for my not so ordinary bitter  

3.6kg Perle
120g CaraAmber
200g CaraMunich II
80g Brown
90 - 10g Nugget 11.6%
20 - 12g Amarillo 8.6%
5 - 12g Amarillo 8.6%

And still tossing up between S-05 and 1469... Decisions decisions... What would you use?


----------



## Stuster (17/6/09)

reviled said:


> Just doughed in for my not so ordinary bitter
> 
> And still tossing up between S-05 and 1469... Decisions decisions... What would you use?



For an ordinary bitter, 1469 for sure.


----------



## therook (17/6/09)

Having a crack at this on the weekend.

Stalag 13

Style: German Pilsner (Pils) 
Batch Size: 25.00 L 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Galaxy ( Barrett Burston ) (3.9 EBC) Grain 83.3 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 16.7 % 
35.00 gm Northern Brewer [7.60%] (60 min) Hops 27.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Tettnang [4.10%] (20 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.10%] (5 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Pilsen Lager (Wyeast Labs #2007) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.044-1.050 SG) 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) 
Estimated Color: 9.7 EBC (3.9-9.9 EBC) 
Bitterness: 36.8 IBU (25.0-45.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % (4.4-5.2 %) 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 16.00 L of water at 75.1 C 67.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 11.00 L of water at 89.0 C 75.0 C 10 min 


Rook


----------



## Bribie G (17/6/09)

ve haf vays......... h34r: 

Love that Galaxy.


----------



## reviled (17/6/09)

Stuster said:


> For an ordinary bitter, 1469 for sure.



lol, knew that was coming, I think I was just being lazy and not wanting to do a starter... But it will be worth it in the end, 1469 it is  

Boils been going for 30 mins allready and I still have a shitload of wort, I think i sparged too much.. Oh well, its got a really nice colour to it!


----------



## reviled (17/6/09)

Stuster said:


> Brett will take some time. You're looking at more like a couple of months. Is there a pellicle yet? You will probably get one in the next few weeks. Patience may be stretched.



So... Um, how long is Brett supposed to take? 3 weeks? more? less? I know I shouldnt but im getting worried :huh: Still nothing happening...


----------



## schooey (17/6/09)

Was having a chat with Mr Beer (Barry Cranston) on the Sydney Pub Crawl. Barry was telling me how he has been thinking a lot lately about brewing unique Australian styles, like the Americans have done... So in that train of thought, along with a bit of collaboration with Uncle Les, and a big sniff of the first bag of Topaz to hit the Hunter, decided to brew an Imperial Aussie Pilsener... I should add that I have been having a bit of a love affair with SMASH beers lately


6.5 kg BB pils

15g Topaz @ 60 min 23 IBU
10g Topaz @ 15 min 7 IBU
10g Topaz @ 1 min 1 IBU

All up 5.7% @ 31 IBU

Fermented with WY2000 Budvar


----------



## Stuster (17/6/09)

reviled said:


> So... Um, how long is Brett supposed to take? 3 weeks? more? less? I know I shouldnt but im getting worried :huh: Still nothing happening...



Brett is just a sort of yeast really so things are temp dependent. The flavours it adds will develop over time and I'd aim for a couple of months on the brett but there should definitely be some action by now. I'm actually surprised that there's not something happening by now. Perhaps it's just the colder temperatures that are making things slow to move. What temp is it at now?


----------



## reviled (18/6/09)

Stuster said:


> Brett is just a sort of yeast really so things are temp dependent. The flavours it adds will develop over time and I'd aim for a couple of months on the brett but there should definitely be some action by now. I'm actually surprised that there's not something happening by now. Perhaps it's just the colder temperatures that are making things slow to move. What temp is it at now?



Its sitting at around 16*c but probably drops over night cos its so damn cold here  Should I try to bring the temp up to say 22?


Also, just doughed in this scottish 60 which im brewing to build up the 1728 for a scotch ale with basically the same percentages of malts...

2.1kg Perle
520g Munich
210g CaraRed
210g CaraMunich III
180g CaraAroma
69g Dark Crystal
69g Brown
35g Chocolae
35g Peated malt
90 - 12g Nugget 11.6%


----------



## Stuster (18/6/09)

reviled said:


> Its sitting at around 16*c but probably drops over night cos its so damn cold here  Should I try to bring the temp up to say 22?



It might help. On the other hand, you might be right and there wasn't much viable brett in the dregs you used. And what was the OG of the old ale?


----------



## mikem108 (18/6/09)

Brett can sit in the wort aclimatising for quite some time before doing anything, your dregs may not have had enough viable brett to take off at the expected rate as Stu says, it is a hard bugger to kill so likely there was some in the dregs.
When I did my brett beer I added a smack pack, and then a month later when I still could no detect brett character the dregs of two bottles, it was still another month before some brett started coming through, and even then there was never any airlock activity, you got to be patient with that wild stuff


----------



## reviled (18/6/09)

OG of the old ale was 1071, I pitched when it got down to 1030 and thats still where its sitting...

Cheers for the comments Mike, i guess ill just need to be patient.. I knew I was going to have to be patient with the ageing, but not this soon lol..

Ive got a mate who recently acquired a smackpack of Brett Brux and he said hed send some up in a couple of weeks, I guess if worse comes to worse I could just build some up then and pitch?

There wouldnt be any repurcussions of leaving it so long would there? Im sure there wont be...


----------



## Hutch (18/6/09)

mckenry said:


> 30.00 gm Chinook - home grown [11.00 %] (0 min) Hops -


Hey mckenry,
Would love to know how your home-grown Chinook comes through. 
I'm thinking of adding a Chinook Rhizome to the garden, but not sure how it will compare to the US-grown variety.


----------



## drsmurto (18/6/09)

Hutch said:


> Hey mckenry,
> Would love to know how your home-grown Chinook comes through.
> I'm thinking of adding a Chinook Rhizome to the garden, but not sure how it will compare to the US-grown variety.



I have a simple APA on tap now that used home grown chinook flowers, 30g @ 20 and 30g @ 0. 

Now i am completely unbiased but fark it tastes good! :lol: 

To my untrained palate its more like B Saaz than US chinook as the APA tastes more like LC bright ale than the pale ale..... not that i was attempting to make anything other than an APA!

Am getting a few more qualified opinions this evening......


----------



## white.grant (18/6/09)

I'm looking at brewing an Aussie Sparkling Ale tomorrow. It goes a little like this, but I'm thinking about scaling the bitterness backa touch, any thoughts?


Recipe: Aussie Sparkling Ale
Brewer: Grant
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Australian Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (41.0) Very similar to Australian beers in the 60's. Pride of Ringwood is the traditional hop used for a very large number of Australian beers. Although not considered a typical flavour hop it works very well as a single hopped beer. Aim for 50 - 100 ppm of C

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 6.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 34.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.90 kg Pale Malt Barrett Burston (3.0 SRM) Grain 87.50 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.93 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 3.57 % 
28.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 34.9 IBU 
1.27 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Coopers Yeast [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 5.60 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 14.62 L of water at 73.6 C 65.6 C


----------



## yardy (18/6/09)

planning to use some galaxy for the first time tomorrow

4.200 Galaxy
0.800 Munich 1
0.200 Crystal or Caraaroma
0.100 Amber

Northern Brewer and Hallertau Aroma to 27 IBU with maybe some Saaz at FO

S-189 @ 8*C

Yard


----------



## mje1980 (19/6/09)

Got some kiddy free time this morning, so trying a dark/amber malty lager. 

46.9% Pils
46.9% Vienna
1.7% Carafa 1
2.2% Melanoiden
2.2% Carared

Newport for 60 mins

Probably get a munich lager yeast for this one. 

1.049
20IBU

Gunna do a thicker mash than normal, mash high, and add the carafa1 at the last 15 mins




Grant, IBU looks ok for 1.055.


----------



## white.grant (19/6/09)

mje1980 said:


> Got some kiddy free time this morning, so trying a dark/amber malty lager.
> 
> 46.9% Pils
> 46.9% Vienna
> ...




Cheers Mark, just running into the kettle now, smells delicious.

grant


----------



## winkle (19/6/09)

A basic galaxy APA,
"Galaxian PA"

21 litres

4kg BB Ale malt,
1kg Munich 1,
mash at 68 c.
boil time 75 minutes
15gm Galaxy hops 60 min,
15gm Galaxy hops 15 min,
Koperfloc,
15gn Galaxy dry hop.
(Note - no-chilled)

This beer divides the drinkers who bludge here  , but the missus likes it - and more importantly so do I - over-the-top tropic fruit/passionfruit but some chewy malt for balance.


----------



## joecast (19/6/09)

been over two months since my last brew so itching to get going. everything is set for tomorrow morning. grain is cracked and kitchen brewery is all set up. giving the nasa its first run. bumped up the gravity on my american bitter so its is now in apa territory

american bitter v3

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.30
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 11.81
Anticipated SRM: 7.5
Anticipated IBU: 29.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
96.5 4.15 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
3.5 0.15 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
12.00 g. Columbus Pellet 11.00 21.7 60 min.
20.00 g. Centennial Pellet 8.00 5.3 10 min.
10.00 g. Centennial Pellet 8.00 2.2 1 min.
20.00 g. Centennial Pellet 8.00 0.0 Dry Hop


----------



## Tony (19/6/09)

Wardhog said:


> There was a thread a little while ago about creating a new Australian style of beer. Here's what I dreamed up.
> 
> Aussie Bitter
> 
> ...



I know this was a few pages ago but i recon it will end up very harsh and almost astringent from almost 10% brown and amber malt.

Id swap the hops. 40g POR at 10 min? Better off to use POR to bitter and the Galaxy at the end as its the one with the aroma qualities.

let us know how it turns out




BribieG said:


> Topaz hops.........mmmm..........what have you done to me Chappo? Just as I'm desperately trying to work my way through my hop stash...
> Gotta get some. Just this once, promise.
> 
> On the subject of Australian Hops I've just done my first brew with new season POR flowers. Opened the foil and nearly buckled at the knees :icon_drool2: Nothing like the old stuff we used to get - I used to be convinced that POR should be brown.
> ...



I just bought a heap of POR flowers....... all i can say on your comments is YES YES YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES! 

Im going to say i recon the malt bill for the beer is a bit complicated for an aussie pale as well. Aussie beer............ simple is best! 

I scored 127/150 with just 95% JW ale, 5% JW wheat and POR at FWH and 45 min in a 75 min boil. Single infusion at 66 deg and used 1318 @ 19 deg. Thats all. JUdging comments said it needed a bit more hops and recon i could have got 130 scores with 1/2g per liter of cluster at 5 min from end.

Hell, i encourage experimenting but i bet there arnt many ausseie pale ales out there with munich 2, melanoiden and dark crystal in them.

The best i have made are 100% ale malt, bittering and a bit or hops in the end, just enough for some character but not over the top.

Simple beers! But if made well can be so wonderful!

cheers


----------



## Scruffy (20/6/09)

So;

6kg Halcyon - don't know what Halcyon does - but it smells maris otter with more fruity/citrus when a few grains/husks are brewed as a tea -snip- bollox that's bullshit, i can't smell a difference now... might brew metallic? Dunno...
400g Caraaroma
400g Carared - i liked these! kind of traditional... ...for a pom... 
Bitter with Warrior (pellets), but not much bitter this time - maybe 10% push of my 50IBU target, 
Taste with NZ Goldings - now you'll see my hop addiction - I'll start adding at maybe 60 minutes and then at 5 minute intervals...
Smell and salivate with the new NZ Goldings (they smell ACE!!)
Might include steeped Chocolate to augment/bring out the Goldings but I don't know what I'm talking about so... I'll let you know...

Sunday. English Bitter Day.


----------



## Tony (21/6/09)

schooey said:


> Was having a chat with Mr Beer (Barry Cranston) on the Sydney Pub Crawl. Barry was telling me how he has been thinking a lot lately about brewing unique Australian styles, like the Americans have done... So in that train of thought, along with a bit of collaboration with Uncle Les, and a big sniff of the first bag of Topaz to hit the Hunter, decided to brew an Imperial Aussie Pilsener.



I just filtered and kegged my Aussie wheat beer this arvo. Used aussie wheat malt and NZ hops. 

Smells and tastes fantastic!

I also have some Topaz, and im planning an Aussie IPA with it, mixed with some Aussie Cluster and NZ hallrrtau aroma flowers.

Y.U.M. Cant wait.

PS........ schooey and les.............. I racked my Chippotle ale last night to let it clear at low temp while im in PNG for a while, and it is so close to the Rogue beer its not funny. Id almost say better but its not bottled yet.

cheers


----------



## schooey (21/6/09)

Is it as cloyingly sweet as the Rogue beer? I really didn't enjoy it.... If you were going to put chilli in your beer, I think they got the amount right, but I thought the malt sweetness was OTT... Just my opinion. I think it needed more balance to make it a great beer


----------



## Tony (21/6/09)

Mine has less malt sweetness and is hopped with SAAZ which really smothes it out. I fermented it with 1272 so its well attenuated.

I will be bottling it when i get back from work in PNG and will save you a bottle mate. Would like your opinion on it.

cheers


----------



## schooey (21/6/09)

No worries, mate... I'll swap you for a bottle of the IAP (Imperial Aussie Pilsener) I'm going to brew tomorrow


----------



## kirem (26/6/09)

06-26-2009 Special Bitter

Recipe: Special Bitter

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (Kg): 7.90
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 12.00
Anticipated SRM: 15.5
Anticipated IBU: 40.4
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.9 7.10 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 9.25 3
10.1 0.80 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 8.50 178

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
37.00 g. Magnum Pellet 12.50 37.2 90 min.
30.00 g. EKG/Fuggles/Styrian mix Pellet 4.75 3.2 20 min.
30.00 g. EKG/Fuggles/Styrian mix Pellet 4.75 0.0 0 min.

Yeast
WYeast 1187 Ringwood Ale


----------



## Screwtop (26/6/09)

kirem said:


> 06-26-2009 Special Bitter
> 
> Recipe: Special Bitter
> 
> ...




For some reason this intrigues me Kirk.

10% Crystal
Magnum for 90 Min
Fuggle/Styrian late and fermented with Ringwood......please keep me posted re the outcome.

Screwy


----------



## fraser_john (26/6/09)

+1

Be very interested in this result. Basic grain bill, but interesting hopping and yeast.


----------



## kirem (26/6/09)

well, if you are both very good boys, I'll send you one in the post.


----------



## Screwtop (26/6/09)

I will, I promise :icon_cheers:


----------



## bconnery (26/6/09)

Not a brewing post as such but tonight I kegged my Hazelnut Brown tonight. Very strong hazelnut smell and taste early on...

Then decided it was time and put the fruit in my two lambics. 

1.5kgs Figs in one. 
1.5kg Mixed berries in another. Raspberries, blackberries, wild blueberries, redcurrants and blackcurrants...

Samples have been nice so far so looking forward to these...


----------



## joecast (26/6/09)

bconnery said:


> Then decided it was time and put the fruit in my two lambics.
> 
> 1.5kgs Figs in one.


fig lambic??! love figs, but not sure about sour beers. hope it turns out well.
fruit going in secondary is it? for how long?


----------



## bconnery (27/6/09)

joecast said:


> fig lambic??! love figs, but not sure about sour beers. hope it turns out well.
> fruit going in secondary is it? for how long?



Not in secondary as such. In the end of primary...
For as long as seems right...

I love sour beers, and I decided that the figs I had left would be something different...


----------



## Screwtop (27/6/09)

bconnery said:


> Not a brewing post as such but tonight I kegged my Hazelnut Brown tonight. Very strong hazelnut smell and taste early on...
> 
> Then decided it was time and put the fruit in my two lambics.
> 
> ...




Been following your brewing projects on this thread Ben and was beginning to think you had lost your MoJo mate. Glad to see this is not the case :icon_cheers: 

Is it possible one of these might be ready by swap time.

Screwy


----------



## mje1980 (27/6/09)

kirem said:


> 06-26-2009 Special Bitter
> 
> Recipe: Special Bitter
> 
> ...



10% caraaroma??. You're keen!!. Have you done that before? I did one years ago with a fair whack of caraaroma, and wow, was it cloyingly sweet. 

Keen to hear how it turns out.


----------



## Jye (27/6/09)

Something really exciting today 

*American Wheat VIII *
American Wheat or Rye Beer 


Type: All Grain
Date: 27/06/2009 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Jye Smith 
Boil Size: 48.40 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.90 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 48.1 % 
3.90 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 48.1 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Malt, Light (Bairds) (50.0 SRM) Grain 3.7 % 

20.00 gm Magnum [13.10%] (60 min) Hops 16.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (15 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (0 min) Hops - 

4.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

2 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 20.8 IBU Calories: -4 cal/l 
Est Color: 4.9 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 8.10 kg 
Sparge Water: 37.26 L Grain Temperature: 25.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 25.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 20.25 L of water at 71.1 C 65.0 C 60 min


----------



## joecast (27/6/09)

bconnery said:


> I love sour beers, and I decided that the figs I had left would be something different...


no doubt about that :icon_cheers: 

got another one on today. checked how heavy the kegs are in the fridge and none too soon either. nearly down to my last keg 

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.40
Anticipated OG: 1.044 Plato: 10.98
Anticipated SRM: 10.8
Anticipated IBU: 27.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
90.9 4.00 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.038 3
5.7 0.25 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74
3.4 0.15 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 112

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 7.00 20.9 60 min.
22.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.50 3.9 15 min.
22.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.50 2.5 5 min.

a good helping of gypsum and epsom salts too. just about to start the boil. will rack that one to a cube and put my apa into secondary with some centennial.
joe


----------



## bconnery (27/6/09)

Screwtop said:


> Been following your brewing projects on this thread Ben and was beginning to think you had lost your MoJo mate. Glad to see this is not the case :icon_cheers:
> 
> Is it possible one of these might be ready by swap time.
> 
> Screwy



I know you get a little worried when I brew something "normal" screwy, but don't stress. 
The lambics will be a pretty much permanent project now, and a sour orange is never that far away...
Got a freezer full of frozen berries too


----------



## drsmurto (27/6/09)

kirem said:


> 06-26-2009 Special Bitter
> 
> Recipe: Special Bitter
> 
> ...



EKG/Fuggles/Styrian - mix made in heaven
Ringwood - along with west yorkshire, my fave english yeast

How could it be anything other than magic?


----------



## drsmurto (27/6/09)

Dunkel Day for DrSmurto

4.75 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 96.94 % 
0.15 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 3.06 % 
42.00 gm Tettnang [1.80 %] (45 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
78.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [2.20 %] (45 min) Hops 18.0 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm CaCO3 (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) [Starter 5000 ml] Yeast-Lager 

20L
OG 1.054
EBC 37
IBU 26

Double decoction.

1st crack at the bock yeast (cheers TDA)

Only thing i didnt allow for is how much wort 9 plugs suck up. 

But the smell of boiling mash more than made up for that. :icon_drool2:


----------



## randyrob (27/6/09)

Two brews down this weekend, an Oatmeal Stout and a Amber Ale

Rob.


HABS - Oatmeal Stout

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.76
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.49
Anticipated EBC: 83.1
Anticipated IBU: 36.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
72.9 5.66 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
7.7 0.60 kg. Flaked Oats USA 1.033 4
5.8 0.45 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 750
3.9 0.30 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 145
3.9 0.30 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 1400
5.8 0.45 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 45

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
65.37 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 36.0 60 min.


Yeast
-----

PRO-74


HABS - Amber Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.24
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.11
Anticipated EBC: 28.4
Anticipated IBU: 42.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
71.1 5.15 kg. Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
2.8 0.20 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 45
4.1 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 70
20.7 1.50 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 15
1.2 0.09 kg. Black Patent Malt Great Britain 1.027 1034

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 16.7 60 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.60 5.3 15 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 7.80 4.8 15 min.
20.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.70 6.0 15 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.60 3.3 5 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 7.80 3.0 5 min.
20.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.70 3.7 5 min.
20.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.60 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 7.80 0.0 0 min.
20.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.70 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----
US-05


----------



## cliffo (27/6/09)

I put down a simple lager today. 

I did the same brew about 2 months ago and am drinking it now - it's a nice easy drinking beer that makes a refreshing change from all the APAs and darker ales I've been doing the last few months.. 

This one will be in the keg until my Oktoberfest BBQ so should smooth out nicely in that time.

I've done this previously with Wyeast 2124 and prefer the Danish Lager yeast as it helps the hops stand out a bit more.

Undershot my target OG by 4 points (think due to mash out temp being off by a few degrees) but other than that everything went smoothly.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.46 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 24.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [7.60 %] (60 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
40.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50 %] (20 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer [2.50 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs Danish Lager (Wyeast Labs #2042) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 9.39 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 
30 min Saccrification Add 4.00 L of water at 99.7 C 63.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.50 L of water at 99.8 C 78.0 C


----------



## RobW (27/6/09)

Just finished a Belgian golden ale.

6.25 kg Wey pils
1kg candy sugar
OG 1070
EKG & Saaz to 29 IBU
Pitched onto Ardennes slurry from a Belgian pale

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/09)

RobW said:


> Looking forward to this one.



As will I  

Warren -


----------



## RobW (27/6/09)

You'll need to be quick


----------



## DJR (27/6/09)

Put down a simple, lightish APA today to usher in the new brewery.

Aiming for 75% efficiency only which should be cool, last time i was using the same sort of setup i was hitting 80+ all the time.

4 kg JW Pils
100g Wey Munich I
0.15 kg JW light crystal
50g Wey Cara-aroma

12g DE Magnum 11.5% 60'

10g NZ D Saaz 5% 15'
10g DE Saphir 4% 15'
15g AU Cascade 5% 15'

10g NZ D Saaz 5% 0'
10g DE Saphir 4% 0'
15g AU Cascade 5% 0'

No-chilled and will hit it with some US05 tomorro morning.

Good to be back into it - the smell of the D Saaz (vac packed direct from Richmond, Nelson, sitting in the freezer for a while now but still ace) was overwhelmingly lovely!

Have it all set up on a cheapo metal/MDF shelving unit, which is handy as it's at the right level, not too high and not too low, plus it all packs away neatly which is probably a first for me. All because i actually have a decent garage now!


----------



## warrenlw63 (27/6/09)

My first single batch in quite a while. Also a chance to play with some Dingemans spec grains.  

Ding The Man's Mild

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.64
Anticipated OG: 1.037 Plato: 9.31
Anticipated EBC: 44.8
Anticipated IBU: 21.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
68.7 2.50 kg. Simpsons Maris Otter Pale Ale UK 1.037 6
11.0 0.40 kg. Lyles Invert Syrup United Kingdom 1.036 10
5.5 0.20 kg. Dingemans Biscuit Malt Belgium 1.035 25
5.5 0.20 kg. Dingemans Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 300
5.5 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 93
3.8 0.14 kg. Bairds Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 5.00 17.9 60 min.
15.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 6.00 3.4 15 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1187 Ringwood Ale

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (27/6/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> My first single batch in quite a while. Also a chance to play with some Dingemans spec grains.
> 
> Ding The Man's Mild
> 
> ...



Wow, that looks very enticing Warren :icon_drunk: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## Barry (28/6/09)

Just mashed in a Vienna and Munich Dunkel. The dunkel is just 5 kg munich, 200 gms 
carafra special I and 100 gms caraaroma. Some perle and hersbrucker for 20 IBU. WLP Bock yeast.


----------



## Pumpy (28/6/09)

Maibock
Mailbock/Helles Bock 


Type: All Grain
Date: 21/06/2009 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Pumpy
Boil Size: 50.78 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 40 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 83.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.72 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 65.87 % 
4.00 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 34.13 % 
48.00 gm Horizon [10.90 %] (60 min) Hops 26.8 IBU 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.11 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
21.13 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.077 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.020 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.48 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 26.8 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 14.2 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Light Body Total Grain Weight: 11.72 kg 
Sparge Water: 32.95 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Light Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 30.57 L of water at 54.0 C 50.0 C 
75 min Saccharification Heat to 65.6 C over 15 min 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C


----------



## kirem (28/6/09)

DrSmurto said:


> EKG/Fuggles/Styrian - mix made in heaven
> Ringwood - along with west yorkshire, my fave english yeast
> How could it be anything other than magic?



Change of plans;


ESB

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.88
Anticipated OG: 1.067 Plato: 16.42
Anticipated SRM: 19.6
Anticipated IBU: 64.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.8 4.38 kg. TF Golden Promise Pale Ale Ma UK 9.25 3
10.2 0.50 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 8.50 178

Potential represented as Degrees Plato per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
35.00 g. Magnum Pellet 12.50 54.7 60 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.75 9.8 20 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.75 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

Ringwood

water adjusted to Mosher's ideal pale ale


----------



## Stubbie (28/6/09)

Yesterday was Dortmunder Day, my first lager for the season.

01-E Five O Dortmunder

Batch Size (L): 25.00 
Anticipated OG: 1.050 
Anticipated EBC: 7.8
Anticipated IBU: 27.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %

4.50 kg. JW Pilsner
0.35 kg. Wey Munich I
0.20 kg. Wey Cara-Pils
24 g. Perle 60 min.
27 g. Hallertauer Plugs 10 min.
25 g. Czech Saaz 0 min.
1.5 tsp Gypsum, 1/2 tab Whirfloc.
WYeast 2206 Bavarian Lager - 4.5L starter

Single Step Infusion @ 67C

Chilled to 6C before pitching and now slowly working its way up to 10C.

Turned out to be a long brew day!


----------



## dj1984 (28/6/09)

2 more hop additions too go for this one

9 kg joe white Traditional Ale

Galaxy 25gm @ 60
Galaxy 10 gm @ 20
Galaxy 10 [email protected] 5

46L batch
25.5 ibu's

Edit: flowers used not pellets


----------



## drsmurto (29/6/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Wow, that looks very enticing Warren :icon_drunk: !
> 
> C&B
> TDA



:icon_drool2: 

Had a nibble on some simpsons xtal malt on the weekend. Yummo!


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/6/09)

DrSmurto said:


> :icon_drool2:
> 
> Had a nibble on some simpsons xtal malt on the weekend. Yummo!



Something worth noting for those who use Simpsons MO. The kernels are fat little buggers. I'd suggest opening your mill gap up a little. I wound up with my efficiency 5% higher than usual and the sparge sticking on no less than 3 occasions.  

On the upside the mash smelled great.

Warren -


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/09)

Grantw said:


> I'm looking at brewing an Aussie Sparkling Ale tomorrow. It goes a little like this, but I'm thinking about scaling the bitterness backa touch, any thoughts?
> 
> 
> Recipe: Aussie Sparkling Ale
> ...



Grant, I just caught up on this one. With that typically Aussie 'bland' grain bill I wouldn't be cutting back too much on the hops, but if you want something a bit more 'muted' like CSA have you tried Superpride? 18 to 20g gives a very nice background bitterness and a bit of flavour comes through as well.

I'm about to keg an Aussie 'Pale' which is actually more amber and it's more malt driven:

5000 BB Ale
500 Munich 2
100 Dark Crystal
100 Wheat Malt
100 Melanoidin

20g Superpride 90 min
500 sugaz

Yeast cultured from two CSA tallies


----------



## Stuster (29/6/09)

Well, it's lambic time. Finally got round to this one. In the kettle now. Much lower efficiency than normal for some reason (my mill is playing up). No mucking about with turbid mashes or anything, just a straight infusion. I got a new 54L glass fermenter. Aiming to keep it for a least a year before bottling. I'll just see how it tastes next winter.  


Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 53.27 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 6.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 10.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 60.00 % 
4.00 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 40.00 % 
42.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (60 min) Hops 10.0 IBU 
2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Belgian Lambic Blend (Wyeast Labs #3278) Yeast-Ale 


Hopefully tomorrow it's more wild brewing with a Berliner Weisse. I'm going to do a parti-gyle and get a normal light BW and a stronger one around the 1050 mark. Imperial Berliner. :super:


----------



## kram (29/6/09)

BribieG said:


> Grant, I just caught up on this one. With that typically Aussie 'bland' grain bill I wouldn't be cutting back too much on the hops, but if you want something a bit more 'muted' like CSA have you tried Superpride? 18 to 20g gives a very nice background bitterness and a bit of flavour comes through as well.
> 
> I'm about to keg an Aussie 'Pale' which is actually more amber and it's more malt driven:
> 
> ...


Did you manage to get that one in the comp Bribie? Be keen to try it at the next meeting... if there'll be any left that is!


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (29/6/09)

Last night I put down a two batches the following English Special Bitter:

1.7kg Coopers English Bitter
2kg LDME
20g Styrian Goldings (2%AA) @ 30mins
25g Styrian Goldings (2%AA) @ 0mins
1469 Yeast
25L

Boil was 10L with 1kg LDME. Half of the liquor went in each fermentor with the kit
Remaining 1.5kg LDME to be added in a day or two due to small yeast starter

The kit extract designer spreadsheet gives me:
OG 1.051 / FG 1.013 / IBU 32.6 / EBC 23.4 / ALC 5.3%


----------



## warra48 (29/6/09)

Put this one down this morning.
I kept the malt bill simple for me, as I wanted to brew a beer to show me the character of Challenger hops.

Oddly, when I looked through my BeerSmith records, I noticed the previous two brews with Maris Otter had about a 10% drop in efficiency into the kettle, compared to my expected outcome. I decided to stretch the mash to 90 minutes to see if it would make a difference. It ended up a 100 minute mash, as I didn't have my sparge water ready in time. My efficiency was only down about 3 to 4% compared to my usual. Don't know if the longer mash made a difference, but it's an intriguing question.

Bitter & Twisted
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Measured OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 21.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

4500.00 gm Maris Otter (6.0 EBC) Grain 96.77 % 
100.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.15 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.08 % 
15.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (60 min) (First WHops 14.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 8.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (20 min) Hops 10.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (UK) Yeast-Ale 

Mashed at 68C, but the Notts yeast should help to dry it out somewhat.

Edit: Spelling


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/09)

kram said:


> Did you manage to get that one in the comp Bribie? Be keen to try it at the next meeting... if there'll be any left that is!



Kram
It's in the comp, kegging tomorrow and doing some comp bottles as well. I'll bring along a duplicate to the meeting as well. I actually brewed it for the Mt Tamborine comp but ran out of time, it's turned out quite amberish but that is ok for BJCP. The idea of the Mt Tamborine comp was 'Aussie Pale with a twist' and my twist was to up the malt characteristics.

BTW congratulations on the win on Thurs. What class was your beer in, didn't get a chance to quiz you?

Cheers

Michael

Edit of course I mean it's in the main comp but missed out on the Tamborine comp so the regulars at the Platform bar will just have to eat their hearts out.


----------



## kram (29/6/09)

I'm still tossing up what to brew for the BABBs comp, getting a bit close now.

Thanks, it was a Robust Porter. I took it out of the fermentor midnight wednesday, filtered, forced carbed and topped it up with a carb cap Thursday. I'll see how it holds up for the BABBs comp and probably enter it.

There were actually more entries in the BABBs comp that night than the sparkling ale comp. Bit surprised about that!


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/09)

kram said:


> I'm still tossing up what to brew for the BABBs comp, getting a bit close now.
> 
> Thanks, it was a Robust Porter. I took it out of the fermentor midnight wednesday, filtered, forced carbed and topped it up with a carb cap Thursday. I'll see how it holds up for the BABBs comp and probably enter it.
> 
> There were actually more entries in the BABBs comp that night than the sparkling ale comp. Bit surprised about that!



:icon_offtopic: Hmmmm......... maybe there's not too many Australian Pale Ale enthusiasts in BABBs, maybe not too many up against in the comp. 

Also I was on the robust table and I think I remember your brew, it was crystal clear and everyone voted that we would buy a pint if it was on at the Platform Bar :icon_cheers: DB entry required, please.


----------



## winkle (29/6/09)

I was going to put down a Robust Porter this week, but since StillScottish is brewing a CAP on his brew day this weekend I might do this as a style comparison (ie, excuse to sit down, talk gibberish and drink large amounts) :icon_cheers: .

*Klassic Septic Pills* 
Classic American Pilsner 
(with a New World twist) 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 24.00 L
Boil Size: 27.47 L
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 90.00 % 
0.50 kg Jasmine Rice, Steamed (1.0 SRM) Grain 10.00 % 
10.00 gm B-Saaz (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
20.00 gm Sticklebract [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 27.8 IBU 
10.00 gm B-Saaz (15 min) Hops
0.30 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.050 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.61 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 4.95 % 
Bitterness: ~33.5 IBU Calories: 468 cal/l 
Est Color: 3.4 SRM


----------



## clean brewer (29/6/09)

Going to do my 1st Double Batch tomorrow/or Wednesday and going to give this S.M.A.S.H with the Aussie Hop Topaz a go, high AA(16.2%) and no-one knows much about it so ill know a little bit after this... :unsure: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: S.M.A.S.H the Topaz
Brewer: Jody Fischer
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 44.00 L 
Boil Size: 49.31 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 10.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.00 kg Ale Malt (6.3 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
20.00 gm Topaz [16.20 %] (Dry Hop 9 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Topaz [16.20 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop)Hops 4.9 IBU 
22.00 gm Galena [12.70 %] (60 min) (First Wort HopHops 17.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Topaz [16.20 %] (20 min) Hops 10.8 IBU 
0.50 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: THIS IS THE MASH TO USE
Total Grain Weight: 10.00 kg
----------------------------
THIS IS THE MASH TO USE
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 26.10 L of water at 73.5 C 65.0 C


----------



## Jye (30/6/09)

You might want to remove the Galena for a SMASH beer.


----------



## Screwtop (30/6/09)

Jye said:


> You might want to remove the Galena for a SMASH beer.



+1 CB, Galena at 17 IBU over Topaz at 4.9IBU would swamp the bittering influence of the Topaz. The flavour/aroma addition at 20 min is good, could even add a 0 min addition at 1g/L or even try a 20 min steep at 80C.

Be interest to see how this turns out.

Screwy


----------



## clean brewer (30/6/09)

Jye said:


> You might want to remove the Galena for a SMASH beer.


You're right, to many Stouts last night... h34r: :chug: 


> +1 CB, Galena at 17 IBU over Topaz at 4.9IBU would swamp the bittering influence of the Topaz. The flavour/aroma addition at 20 min is good, could even add a 0 min addition at 1g/L or even try a 20 min steep at 80C.
> 
> Be interest to see how this turns out.
> 
> Screwy



Yes, yes.. I wasnt thinking straight when I did it, to many beers and over excited about my HP Regulator that arrived yesterday, got some real grunt now...

Thanks Guys

:icon_cheers: CB

Ill have to adjust the Recipe when I get home from work....


----------



## mckenry (30/6/09)

Hey Hutch,
Sorry, only just caught this one...



Hutch said:


> Hey mckenry,
> Would love to know how your home-grown Chinook comes through.
> I'm thinking of adding a Chinook Rhizome to the garden, but not sure how it will compare to the US-grown variety.






mckenry said:


> All done.
> What a great day. Hit all my targets, nothing went wrong. No interuptions. Perfect.
> I use a hop sock for all my bittering additions and the flameout adds go straight in. The in betweens - 30 or 20mins however I feel on the day.
> Here is my flameout addition of my home grown Chinook. All those flowes only weigh 30g
> View attachment 27795






mckenry said:


> Amount Item Type % or IBU
> 6.50 kg Joe Whyte Export Pilsner (2.0 EBC) Grain 81.15 %
> 0.51 kg Wyerman Carapils (Carafoam) (5.0 EBC) Grain 6.37 %
> 0.50 kg Joe Whyte Malts (JWM) Wheat malt (4.0 EBC)Grain 6.24 %
> ...




Cant tell you.  Picked up my first infection. Guess that starter was just too small. See above history.
Moral of the story - it was not a great day until the beer is tasted <_< 
Oh what a shame and what a waste of home grown Chinook. I was really looking fwd to that.
HOWEVER - I will brew with my home grown again though. Let you know how it goes.


----------



## Dave86 (30/6/09)

Just threw in a kits and bits golden ale type beer (25L)

Thom. coopers wheat beer kit
1.2 kg pale DME
300g caster sugar
175g crystal wheat (steeped)

Boiled the steeped wort and the DME in about 10L on the stove and added 25g amarillo pellets @ 15, 5 and 0.

Letting it cool overnight and pitching a big 1272 slurry in the morning.

Starting to get pangs for my mash-tun, need to get back into AG soon...


----------



## Barley Belly (30/6/09)

Bottled the first two yesterday and cubed the third today, the fourth I'm doing next week

I've only made a handful of AG's and are still very much in the experimental stage, playing around with different bitterness and times of hops additions to suit my 2 Vessel, No Chill setup.

The Aussie Brown turned out a little paler than I thought, but was chasing something close to Kent Old Brown, so wasn't too far off the mark, have to see how it drinks, nice from the hydro sample

The EKG Bitter, well I've never drank or made a Pommy Bitter so I thought I'd start with something simple, hydro sample drank smooth

The Golden Chinook is a take on Dr Smurto's Golden grain bill but with only a single hop addition. After a smooth lightly bittered/hopped beer that everyone might enjoy, a fermenter spot is about two weeks away so will have to wait to see how it tastes.



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Aussie Brown
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.69 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 26.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.5 EBC) Grain 87.9 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5.5 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Pale (Crisp) (500.0 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Dark (Crisp) (240.0 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00%] (45 min) Hops 19.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Cluster [7.00%] (10 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Cluster [7.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.55 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 11.87 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.59 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: EKG Bitter
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.69 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 25.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 89.9 % 
0.20 kg Amber (Crisp) (45.0 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Medium (Crisp) (150.0 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Crisp) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 1.1 % 
15.00 gm Pilgrim [11.50%] (45 min) Hops 18.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Dry Ale Yeast (Fermentis #S-04) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.45 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 11.61 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.43 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Golden Chinook
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Special or Best Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.57 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 14.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.5 EBC) Grain 54.3 % 
0.90 kg Munich Light (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 19.6 % 
0.90 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 19.6 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (90.0 EBC) Grain 6.5 % 
18.00 gm Chinook [11.00%] (45 min) Hops 20.7 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Dry Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.60 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.00 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.68 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Summer Sauvin
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.57 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 13.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.5 EBC) Grain 78.9 % 
0.50 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.0 EBC) Grain 10.5 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 10.5 % 
17.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50%] (45 min) Hops 20.2 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.39 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.93 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Screwtop (2/7/09)

In an attempt to replenish stocks, my fav Rory Red Ale. No roasted barley only roasted wheat that I use to make a JSPorter clone, interested to see what it turns out like.

Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 58.23 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 18.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 31.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 83.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
90 % Pale Malt, Ale 
4% Crystal Malt Med 
4% Crystal Dark
2% Roasted Wheat Malt 
27 IBU Goldings, East Kent 60 min
4 IBU Amarillo 40 min 
1g/L Styrian Goldings 15 min 
.5g/L Styrian Goldings 0 min

American Ale Yeast (Fermentis #S - 05)


----------



## drsmurto (2/7/09)

Just filled the HLT and set the timer for tomorrow morning (yep, another flex day altho am waiting for the satellite for broadband to be installed)

Tasted a few of BoilerBoys Amercian Rye IPAs - took out AABC last year. 

Bewdiful!

So will be brewing a version of it tomorrow.

3.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 51.47 % 
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 29.41 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 14.71 % 
0.15 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 2.21 % 
0.15 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.21 % 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (60 min) Hops 41.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.00 %] (20 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.00 %] (10 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (10 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
45.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) 

20L
OG
IBU
EBC

1st time using rye! If it tastes 1/2 as good as BBs beer then it wont be the last :icon_drunk: 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (2/7/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Just filled the HLT and set the timer for tomorrow morning (yep, another flex day altho am waiting for the satellite for broadband to be installed)
> 
> Tasted a few of BoilerBoys Amercian Rye IPAs - took out AABC last year.
> 
> ...



Aye, that is a great beer as made by BB. Hope yours hits the heights too Dr S.
Have a great brewday you lucky bugger :icon_cheers: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## hatchor (2/7/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Just filled the HLT and set the timer for tomorrow morning (yep, another flex day altho am waiting for the satellite for broadband to be installed)
> 
> Tasted a few of BoilerBoys Amercian Rye IPAs - took out AABC last year.
> 
> ...




I love that hop schedule, Those hops are the basis for my house beers, bloody fantastic.
Set a record this week, got 4 full fermenters all at different stages... Knapstein Reserve lager clone, my version of the Dr S GA, a AIPA hopburst full of C hops and a 'Welcome to the Dark Side' baltic porter. I have been wanting to include rye in a familiar grain/hop scheduled beer as have never used it before, so may be tempted to brew this one soon as well!

Gotta love that pilsener/munich blend of base malts :icon_drunk:

edit:beerfingers....


----------



## glennheinzel (2/7/09)

I can see that Rye beers will be dominating the "What's in the glass" thread before long. 

This will be my contribution-

Terrapin Rye Pale Ale clone
Size: 19 L
Efficiency: 70.0%

Original Gravity: 1.054
Terminal Gravity: 1.014
Color: 10.8
Alcohol: 5.35%
Bitterness: 45 

Ingredients:
3.8 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
0.45 kg Rye Malt
0.45 kg Munich TYPE I
0.150 kg Amber Malt
0.170 kg German CaraHell
25 g Challenger (8%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
19 g Fuggle (4.8%) - added during boil, boiled 30 min
13 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) - added during boil, boiled 20 min
13 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
28 g Cascade (5.5%) - added during boil, boiled 3 min
56 g Amarillo (8.5%) - added dry to primary fermenter

1 ea Fermentis US-05 Safale US-05


----------



## Muggus (2/7/09)

Rukh said:


> 56 g Amarillo (8.5%) - added dry to primary fermenter


Crickey! That's alot of dry Amarillo for a 19L batch!
Not worried about an grassiness, or one of those folk (like me) who enjoy it?


----------



## glennheinzel (3/7/09)

Muggus said:


> Crickey! That's alot of dry Amarillo for a 19L batch!
> Not worried about an grassiness, or one of those folk (like me) who enjoy it?



I'll make sure I have my anti-histamines to combat the grassiness. :icon_cheers: 

You'll have to come to a Hills Brewers night in a month or two so that you can try it.


----------



## eric8 (3/7/09)

Rukh said:


> I'll make sure I have my anti-histamines to combat the grassiness. :icon_cheers:
> 
> You'll have to come to a Hills Brewers night in a month or two so that you can try it.


Mmmm grass, the lawnies best friend!! 
I agree, you will have to come along Muggus, and that way maybe you can give me a lift, lol.
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus (3/7/09)

> You'll have to come to a Hills Brewers night in a month or two so that you can try it.





eric8 said:


> I agree, you will have to come along Muggus, and that way maybe you can give me a lift, lol.
> :icon_cheers:


Haha sounds good to me.
If i'm in the country at the time, I'll be sure to make an appearance. :beer:


----------



## drsmurto (4/7/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Just filled the HLT and set the timer for tomorrow morning (yep, another flex day altho am waiting for the satellite for broadband to be installed)
> 
> Tasted a few of BoilerBoys Amercian Rye IPAs - took out AABC last year.
> 
> ...



Wow, the smell of the beer as it came to the boil was like i had tossed a few loaves of bread in! Why did i resist rye for so long? 

Then the late hop additions :icon_drool2: 

Does anyone know if there are any commercial roggenbiers available in Oz? Might have to investigate this style.....


----------



## Weizguy (4/7/09)

tonight:

OSH (Morland's Old Speckled Hen)
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 27-06-09 
Style: Special/Best/Premium Bitter Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: n/a
Boil Volume: 41.49 L Boil Time: 120 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 75 litre kettle 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.75 kg Pale Malt, Halcyon (5.9 EBC) Grain 88.8 % 
0.60 kg Crystal Malt - Pale (Simpsons) (100.0 EBC) Grain 11.2 % 
52.00 gm Challenger [5.60%] (60 min) Hops 32.0 IBU 
16.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80%] (10 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
1 Whirfloc tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (VSS) (Wyeast Labs #W1469) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 18.8 EBC 
Bitterness: 35.0 IBU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.6 %


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, 
Mash Grain Weight: 5.35 kg 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 17.00 L of water at 74.2 C 66.0 C 90 min . *(Underlet the water)
Mash Out Add 8.93 L of water at 97.7 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Grist took about 3 minutes to mill via hand-crank.
Looking forward to this one, just like every other beer I've made :lol: 

Les
note: running off at ~ 0.5 l/min


----------



## flattop (4/7/09)

I'm planning an early start tomorrow, gonna have a crack at this one

If i start/finish early enough and the missus doesn't beat me around the head i may go for a ride on the motorbike in the afternoon, shitty wet weather all week, i want to clean out my pipes with a blast through the hills

Amarillo Honey Ale by Jazzafish
New Field - Edit your recipe to change this. 
Rating: 4 V

-----
Your rating: N/A
Total rates: 0

Recipe Details

Style American Pale Ale
Method All Grain
Original Gravity 1.050
Final Gravity 1.016
Alcohol Content 4.4%
Efficiency 75%
Total IBU (Bitterness) 29.7
EBC (colour) 10

Fermentation Details
Primary 7 days
Secondary 7 days 
Conditioning 0 weeks 

Ingredient List for 23L Batch
Volume/Amount Ingredient Name 
4 kg Powells Organic Malt (powells Malts) 
0.5 kg Powells Wheat (Powells Malts) 
0.3 kg JWM Light Munich 
0.15 kg JWM Crystal 140 
10 g Northern Brewer (Pellets, 9.0 AA%, 60 mins) 
10 g Amarillo (Pellets, 9.0 AA%, 60 mins) 
10 g Amarillo (Pellets, 9.0 AA%, 15 mins) 
10 g Amarillo (Pellets, 9.0 AA%, 5 mins) 
10 g Amarillo (Pellets, 9.0 AA%, 0 mins) 

(Brewer's Notes
My first honey beer, turned out a winner. Mashed for 1 hour @ 65*C. Fermented @19*C for both primary and secondary. 1Kg of Honey added in secondary after a short boil/rapid chill along with the 0min hops (no field for dry hop). Just kegged, chilled, carbonated then served and enjoyed! Fermented with WLP 060 American Blend. 60min Amarillo is a mash hop. 60min Northern Brewer is a first wort hop.)

Not my notes.... Flattop


----------



## Peter Wadey (5/7/09)

Has not been much of a Winter here yet. Thought I might try & encourage it a bit.
Double brew day today - a Pale Euro Lager followed by a Vienna.
1st mash at 5:30am, should be pitching the 2nd yeast about 2:30PM.

Another mild sunny one by the look of it again today.

Enjoy your brewing,
Peter
Eastwood


----------



## Screwtop (5/7/09)

Peter Wadey said:


> Has not been much of a Winter here yet. Thought I might try & encourage it a bit.
> Double brew day today - a Pale Euro Lager followed by a Vienna.
> 1st mash at 5:30am, should be pitching the 2nd yeast about 2:30PM.
> 
> ...



Just like washing the car brings rain, brewing lagers brings on warmer weather :lol:

Screwy


----------



## technocat (5/7/09)

7C down here at ATM trying to pluck up enough courage to go down the workshop and put down a batch of Stella Artois clone <_<


----------



## bulp (5/7/09)

My attempt at Newguys Scottish 70 that i brewed yesterday, Used a thicker mash than i usually do with this one at 3l per kg. And i got all paranoid halfway through that the mash was too thick so i give it a stir and ended up with 88% eff into the boil kettle (usually 80%) ? WTF i said so now its a Scottish 80 and i bumped the ibu's up to 20. The color into the boil kettle was amazing really rich looking ruby red. 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Scottish 70 Shilling
Brewer: Brett
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Scottish Heavy 70/-
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.65 L
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 14.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 15.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.30 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise ( Simpson ) (3.0Grain 62.40 % 
0.73 kg Crystal (Joe White) (74.6 SRM) Grain 19.95 % 
0.56 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 15.09 % 
0.04 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 1.02 % 
0.04 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (381.0 SRM) Grain 1.02 % 
0.02 kg Peat Smoked Malt (2.8 SRM) Grain 0.51 % 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 15.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs Scottish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1728) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 3.68 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Saccharification Add 11.04 L of water at 79.4 C 70.0 C 
15 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 10 min 77.0 C


----------



## warrenlw63 (5/7/09)

Still on the English theme. Another bitter. B) 

Bramling North Calibrator

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 3.93
Anticipated OG: 1.042 Plato: 10.41
Anticipated EBC: 34.3
Anticipated IBU: 31.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.1 3.50 kg. Simpsons Maris Otter Pale Ale UK 1.037 6
3.8 0.15 kg. Dingemans Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 300
3.8 0.15 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 93
1.3 0.05 kg. Bairds Amber UK 1.033 133
2.0 0.08 kg. Bairds Chocolate Malt (sparge) UK 1.033 1100


Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 5.00 7.1 60 min.
10.00 g. Northdown Pellet 9.60 13.7 60 min.
30.00 g. Bramling Cross Pellet 6.00 6.9 15 min.
15.00 g. Northdown Pellet 9.60 4.1 10 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1187 Ringwood Ale




Warren -


----------



## Bribie G (5/7/09)

*Leftovers Caribbean Stout*

Using up odds and ends of stuff in the brewery to make the strongest kick arse FES type stout.

1 tin Coopers Stout

2000g BB ale
150g Carafa T3
250g Roast Barley
500g Polenta dry weight then boiled

Mashed 66 degrees 90mins 

30g Target pellets 60 min

500g moist brown sugar

half a Ringwood yeast cake


yo ho ho and a bottle of rum, fifteen men on a dead man's chest :beerbang:


----------



## paulwolf350 (5/7/09)

Brewed a double batch of fest beer for october today

60 litre batch at OG 1.056
6.25 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC)
6.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC)
1.00 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC)
20.00 gm Galena [13.00 %] (60 min)
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (60 min)
50.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (30 min)
60.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (15 min)


pitching 30 litres with munich lager wyeast 2308
and the other 30 litres with octoberfest lager

Paul


----------



## reviled (6/7/09)

Currently building up some 2124 Bohemian lager yeast for a CAP which im going to hide away untill it gets a bit warmer... Recip as follows, I know the Amarillo shouldnt be in there, but I dont care  Plus its only a really small amount...

2kg Weyermann Pilsner and 1.5kg Bohemian Pilsner (i didnt do this on purpose, just had it lying around)
1.25kg Flaked Maize
250g Munich II
125g CaraPils

FWH : 12g Columbus 14.2%
15 : 10g Amarillo 8.6%, 15g Centennial 8%
FO : 15g Centennial 8%
2124 - Coopers lager kit starter B) 


Will also be brewing an IPA type beer in the weekend...

3.4kg Golden Promise
1kg Munich II
200g CaraAmber
200g Brown
100g CaraMunich II
100g Dark Crystal
FWH : 8g Nugget 11.6%
20 : 10g Columbus 14.2%, 20g US Williamette 4.5%, 10g NZ Goldings 4.8%
10 : 15g Columbus 14.2%, 15g US Williamette 4.5%, 10g NZ Goldings 4.8%
FO : 15g Columbus 14.2%, 20g US Williamette 4.5%, 10g NZ Goldings 4.8%

Still unsure about the yeast on this beer, might do S-05 but im considering something english, like 1026 or 1469?? Any thoughts?


----------



## clean brewer (6/7/09)

Doughed this in about 1/2 hour ago, smelling awesome...  2nd Double batch this week and loving it..

Gotta get stocks up... :unsure: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Something Old
Brewer: Jody Fischer
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 44.00 L 
Boil Size: 49.31 L
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 41.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.20 kg Munich 1 (16.0 EBC) Grain 90.79 % 
0.33 kg Crystal Malt Dark (260.0 EBC) Grain 4.16 % 
0.31 kg Choc Chit (700.0 EBC) Grain 3.91 % 
0.09 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (800.0 EBC) Grain 1.13 % 
40.00 gm POR [9.50 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 26.2 IBU 
0.50 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: THIS IS THE MASH TO USE
Total Grain Weight: 7.93 kg
----------------------------
THIS IS THE MASH TO USE
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 20.70 L of water at 73.5 C 65.0 C 


Notes:

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## bconnery (6/7/09)

reviled said:


> Still unsure about the yeast on this beer, might do S-05 but im considering something english, like 1026 or 1469?? Any thoughts?


I haven't tried it myself yet but quite a few homebrewers in the US rave about the use of 1026 in an IPA. 
There's a recipe on some forums there called Rising Sun JPA which has become a bit of standard and the originator of it says that the beer is never as good for him made with a different yeast...


----------



## reviled (6/7/09)

bconnery said:


> I haven't tried it myself yet but quite a few homebrewers in the US rave about the use of 1026 in an IPA.
> There's a recipe on some forums there called Rising Sun JPA which has become a bit of standard and the originator of it says that the beer is never as good for him made with a different yeast...



Sweet sounds good, ive been looking for a bit of redemption with this yeast as I wasnt too happy with the first couple of beers I did with it, maybe this is it B) 

Cheers


----------



## DiscoStu (6/7/09)

Did my tenth All Grain beer yesterday, no chilled overnight and will be pitching the yeast when I get home from work today.

Recipe: AG#10 - German Pils
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.95 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 6.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 100.00 % 
28.00 gm Northern Brewer [10.50 %] (75 min) Hops 32.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.20 %] (20 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Tettnang [4.20 %] (5 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager West European Lager (DCL Yeast #SYeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Protein Rest & Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg
----------------------------
Protein Rest & Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Protein Rest Add 8.90 L of water at 56.5 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccharification Add 5.78 L of water at 93.5 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.33 L of water at 99.9 C 75.6 C


----------



## drsmurto (6/7/09)

reviled said:


> Sweet sounds good, ive been looking for a bit of redemption with this yeast as I wasnt too happy with the first couple of beers I did with it, maybe this is it B)
> 
> Cheers



Brewed a very nice english IPA (single hop - challenger) using the cask ale yeast, went down well with those who tried it.

Also made a few dry stouts, one of which the SA case swap crew will be sampling in less than a week.

The yeast drops bright, no need for any fining agents.


----------



## glennheinzel (7/7/09)

Rukh said:


> Terrapin Rye Pale Ale clone
> Size: 19 L
> Efficiency: 70.0%
> 
> ...



Brewed the American Rye Pale Ale this morning. For the most part it went well, although I didn't have enough Challenger so I threw in some Target as well. 

I'll be brewing a Flanders Red tomorrow morning-

Size: 21.0 L
Original Gravity: 1.057
Terminal Gravity: 1.008
Color: 16.0
Alcohol: 6.46%
Bitterness: 21.45

Ingredients:
2.4 kg Pilsner Malt
2.4 kg Vienna Malt
0.23 kg Pale Wheat Malt
.45 kg Munich TYPE I
0.23 kg Aromatic Malt (Amber 50) 
0.23 kg German CaraMunich III
0.23 kg Special B - Caramel malt
25 g Styrian Goldings (6.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
Yeast - Wyeast Roeselare Blend


----------



## Stuster (7/7/09)

That looks nice, Rukh. I think the bugs will appreciate all the crystal malts. Where did you get the Roeselare from?


----------



## glennheinzel (7/7/09)

Stuster said:


> That looks nice, Rukh. I think the bugs will appreciate all the crystal malts. Where did you get the Roeselare from?



The recipe is JZ's, but with some minor tweaks. The Roeselare comes from our good friends at Craftbrewer. 

Now all I need is to convince the wife that we don't need to move anywhere for at least a year... :unsure:


----------



## bindi (8/7/09)

Koelsch

Reinheitsgebot [a rest from Belgians for now].

22L
3.30 kg Pilsner
1.70 kg Vienna Malt
20.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 18.8 IBU 
12.00 gm Tettnang [4.20 %] (30 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Saphire [4.50 %] (5 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1 Pkgs German Ale (Wyeast Labs #1007) Yeast-Ale

Before you say it, I like aroma hops in my Kloesch.


----------



## bulp (8/7/09)

Good to seeya back Bindi, that reminds me i've got some saved 1214 slurry i want to throw at one of the recipes you gave me. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## NickB (8/7/09)

Vienna Lager MK III

2.00 KG Weyermann Pils
1.50 KG Weyermann Munich
1.00 KG Weyermann Vienna
150g CaraPils
100g Melanoidan
20g CaraFa II

20g Northern Brewer @ 60
30g Hersbrucker @ flameout

Chill and pitch S-189, ferment @ 7C

Just coming to the boil 

Cheers


----------



## warra48 (8/7/09)

Mrs warra is on her way to Sydney tomorrow, until at least Monday.
She'll be doing the mum/daughter thing about wedding dresses etc, stuff I really don't want to be involved in.
So, time to put down two brews this weekend.

Bitter
Batch Size: 23 L 
Boil Size: 27.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.035 SG
Estimated Color: 16.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

3300.00 gm Maris Otter (6.0 EBC) Grain 89.31 % 
250.00 gm Carahell (27.0 EBC) Grain 6.77 % 
120.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 3.25 % 
25.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 0.68 % 
32.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) (First Hops 25.9 IBU 
22.00 gm EK Goldings [4.50 %] (45 min) Hops 10.1 IBU 
23.00 gm EK Goldings [4.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (UK) Yeast-Ale 

Mash at 68C

And I'll be brewing my Twisted Gut APA Mark IV from the recipe database as well.


----------



## winkle (8/7/09)

NickB said:


> Vienna Lager MK III
> 
> 2.00 KG Weyermann Pils
> 1.50 KG Weyermann Munich
> ...



I hope you are watching the ashes while your doing it  
Probably bloody cold at the Roy as well, better drink a few winter warmers for health reasons.


----------



## NickB (8/7/09)

Shit, forgot about the Ashes. 

No drinking tonight, trying to cut down during the week, so dry from Mon - Thurs. However, the brewing goes much quicker when you mash in at lunch time, then mash out when you get home! SWMBO even helped today, wonders will never cease!!!

Not too chilly actually, which is good! 

Efficiency was up, but so was volume. My new 'brewstand' also decided it didn't like the heat, with the paint burning off (such a tasty smell too!!)

Cheers


----------



## huit (9/7/09)

1.5kg honey
figs 500g
300g buckwheat (toasted)

this was cooked in a pressure cooker to sterilise then poured into 

23L water

1.5kg honey a little later cos i wanted more alcohol and to return some of the subtleties of the honey.

4 days in


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/09)

Planning for this on the weekend... will have to juggle between lunches & such.

Midson Rd English Ale (21L)

3.5kg JW Trad Ale
0.4kg JW Amber Malt
1.0kg Saunders LME (Last of my Trad Ale, so a partial it is)
40g Fuggles @60min
14g Sty Goldings @15min
14g Sty Goldings @0min
7g Sty Goldings @ Dry hop
7g Willamette @ Dry hop
1tsp Irish moss
Danstar Windsor yeast.


----------



## glennheinzel (9/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> Planning for this on the weekend... will have to juggle between lunches & such.
> 
> Midson Rd English Ale (21L)
> 
> ...



You should've grabbed some ale malt from me!


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/09)

Rukh said:


> You should've grabbed some ale malt from me!


Cheers Glenn, but, seeing as it's the maiden voyage of the new mashtun, I'll keep it small, just in case.


----------



## glennheinzel (9/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> Cheers Glenn, but, seeing as it's the maiden voyage of the new mashtun, I'll keep it small, just in case.



That's a shame. I thought that you would've given my last 2kg of Thomas Fawcett MO a good home. There's not much that I can do with it... I guess it may as well go in the bin. h34r:


----------



## petesbrew (9/7/09)

Rukh said:


> That's a shame. I thought that you would've given my last 2kg of Thomas Fawcett MO a good home. There's not much that I can do with it... I guess it may as well go in the bin. h34r:


Drop it by!


----------



## scrumpy (9/7/09)

trying this for my 1st IPA on sat what do ya recon??

4.5 Marris Otter
1.0 Munich Malt 10L
.300 Crystal/Caramel
.100 Wheat Malt

60min 60gms Goldings (east kent)
30min 40gms Fuggles
10min 30gms Goldings (east Kent)
00min 30gms Fuggles

wyeast London Ale III

23Litres

beersmith gives me 45IBU

OG1.060 FG1.015

peace! :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto (10/7/09)

scrumpy said:


> trying this for my 1st IPA on sat what do ya recon??
> 
> 4.5 Marris Otter
> 1.0 Munich Malt 10L
> ...



Ramp the IBUs up to minimum 50 with that OG. You want to be closer to a BU:GU of 1

I love the classic combo of fuggles and EKG. :icon_drunk:


----------



## A3k (10/7/09)

Just boiling (and getting splashed by) the polenta for this CAP.
Hopefully this one turns out awesome.



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Jamil - CAP2
Brewer: Al
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Classic American Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.55 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 7.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 76.39 % 
1.50 kg Polenta Grain 20.83 % 
0.20 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 2.78 % 
35.00 gm Saaz [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
35.00 gm Saaz [4.50 %] (20 min) Hops 6.1 IBU 
35.00 gm Saaz [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
35.00 gm Saaz [4.50 %] (5 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
35.00 gm Saaz [4.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2.50 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
26.00 L Rain Water Water 
1 Pkgs Budvar Lager (Wyeast Labs #2000) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 7.20 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
40 min Mash In Add 18.72 L of water at 54.1 C 50.0 C 
75 min Beta Rest Add 9.00 L of water at 97.4 C 64.0 C 
10 min Alpha Rest Add 6.30 L of water at 99.0 C 70.0 C 
40 min Mash Out Decoct 9.03 L of mash and boil it 77.0 C


Edit:
Infusions Aren't accurate, as the polenta and 500gm of malt were omitted from the main mash. Then added as the infusion to get to Alpha Rest.

Haven't made my mind up on the decoction to mash out yet. See how i'm feeling in half an hour.
Cheers
Al


----------



## winkle (10/7/09)

A3k said:


> Just boiling (and getting splashed by) the polenta for this CAP.
> Hopefully this one turns out awesome.
> 
> 
> ...



Tis the season to do CAPs, this arvo I'm brewing the one I was going to do last Sunday


----------



## TidalPete (10/7/09)

winkle said:


> Tis the season to do CAPs, this arvo I'm brewing the one I was going to do last Sunday



:icon_offtopic: 
You & Stillscottish didn't get on the piss again after I left did you Winkle? 
After all, it WAS nearly beero'clock anyway.  
Shame on you.  

TP


----------



## winkle (10/7/09)

TidalPete said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> You & Stillscottish didn't get on the piss again after I left did you Winkle?
> After all, it WAS nearly beero'clock anyway.
> Shame on you.
> ...



Tempted but no, went home and had a nanna nap  .


----------



## Maple (11/7/09)

CM2 and I are shooting for a double brew, double batch day today. First up:


17-C Sour Ale, Flanders Brown Ale/Oud Bruin

Min OG: 1.043 Max OG: 1.077
Min IBU: 15 Max IBU: 25
Min Clr: 15 Max Clr: 20 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 45.00 Wort Size (L): 45.00
Total Grain (kg): 13.35
Anticipated OG: 1.068 Plato: 16.60
Anticipated SRM: 19.5
Anticipated IBU: 0.0
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes



Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
59.9 8.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
15.0 2.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
7.5 1.00 kg. Rye Malt America 1.030 4
7.5 1.00 kg. Vienna Malt America 1.035 4
3.7 0.50 kg. Biscuit Malt Belgium 1.035 24
3.7 0.50 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 120
1.9 0.25 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 178
0.4 0.05 kg. JWM Roast Barley Australia 1.036 711
0.4 0.05 kg. Black Patent Malt Great Britain 1.027 525

Hops will be EKG @ 60 min to ~20 IBU
Yeast will be chico then Roesalare

Second batch shooting for this (but upping the volume I think...and the hops!!!):


Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 38.00 Wort Size (L): 38.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.10
Anticipated OG: 1.057 Plato: 13.96
Anticipated SRM: 9.1
Anticipated IBU: 62.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
85.7 7.80 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
6.6 0.60 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 28
5.5 0.50 kg. JWM Light Munich Australia 1.038 10
2.2 0.20 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
30.00 g. Nugget Pellet 13.00 32.7 60 min.
26.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 14.6 60 min.
30.00 g. Nugget Pellet 13.00 8.7 15 min.
26.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 5.2 15 min.
13.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 1.2 5 min.
15.00 g. Nugget Pellet 13.00 0.0 0 min.
13.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 0.0 0 min.
13.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 0.0 0 min.
25.00 g. Nugget Whole 13.00 0.0 Dry Hop
5.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 0.0 Dry Hop
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 0.0 Dry Hop

I believe CM2 is thinking 2112 for the yeast.

Water is heating, grain is milled, weather is...well give it 5 min, it is Melb after all.


----------



## winkle (11/7/09)

Finally got my CAP down and will brew up this puppy once the house chores  are dun.
Acerola Pale 1 
Fruit Beer 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 26.33 L 
Boil Time: 70 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Ale (BB) (1.6 SRM) Grain 86.77 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 10.85 % 
0.11 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 2.39 % 
16.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.1 IBU 
1.00 kg Acerola Cherries (Secondary 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.28 %
Bitterness: 26.1 IBU Calories: 446 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.7 SRM

That will take care of the lite weight beers fora while and I can go back to producing decent stuff over 6.5% :icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve (11/7/09)

Double batch of Galaxy ale tomorrow at 6.00am

9kg Maris Otter
Bowl full of carahell
Half a bowl full of cararoma

Galaxy @ 60, 10 and 0 (to 25 IBU's)

SO4


Cheers
Steve


----------



## flattop (11/7/09)

No brewing this weekend, i didn't get time to order grain and get it crushed, damn shame as it's perfectly shitty weather in Melbourne today so a good day for inside activities.
Anyhow i have an Amarillo Honey ale in the primary i need to add the honey to (cooling now) and dry hop


----------



## Steve (12/7/09)

Steve said:


> Double batch of Galaxy ale tomorrow at 6.00am
> 
> 9kg Maris Otter
> Bowl full of carahell
> ...




Dont you hate it.....up at 5.30, raring to go to find a HLT malfunction. Frigging leaking tap, half the water gone. Sneaking around with hammers and tools. Tap tap tapping as quietly as possible. All fixed now and warming up!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Barry (12/7/09)

Just mashed in an APA (will use Tasmanian Cascade hop flowers) and a German pils (pils malt, with 100 gms wheat malt, and 100 gms melanoidan, perle for bittering and hersbrucker for everything else). Having a nice cup of English Breakfast right now. Life is good.


----------



## goatherder (12/7/09)

A Festbier will be mashing in at midday, to coincide with 2nd half of the hottest 100 on the J's.

48% Wey Munich II
24% Wey Vienna
24% Wey Premium Pils
4% Caramunich II
Mash at 65 to 1.050
NB at 60min, Tetts at 20min, all to about 25 IBUs
Wyeast 2124


----------



## warra48 (12/7/09)

Just mashed in this American Pale Ale, 15 minutes ago.

Twisted Gut APA Mark IV
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 19.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %

4200.00 gm Golden Promise (5.9 EBC) Grain 83.17 % 
450.00 gm Munich (15.0 EBC) Grain 8.91 % 
200.00 gm Wheat (4.0 EBC) Grain 3.96 % 
50.00 gm Amber (100.0 EBC) Grain 0.99 % 
50.00 gm CaraMunich II (120.0 EBC) Grain 0.99 % 
50.00 gm Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC) Grain 0.99 % 
25.00 gm Crystal Dark (260.0 EBC) Grain 0.50 % 
25.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 0.50 % 
18.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (60 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
18.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (60 min) (First Wort HopHops 13.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [6.60 %] (15 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (15 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale US-05 (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Mash at 66C.


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/09)

From our BIAB brewday yesterday attended by Northsiders. Bloody Bruce Highway roadworks but they got here eventually in time for beers.

Classic Queensland Draught (Bulimba Style)

4kg Galaxy Pilsener 
500g rice
500 da sugaz (into fermenter)

32g POR flowers 90 mins.
Wyeast California Lager (steam beer) yeast 17 degrees


The EBC of the Galaxy was more like water than wort and we 'rescued' it with 200g Carared steeped and runnings added to boil
By common consent, 3 Plugs of Saaz 10 minutes why not.


----------



## NickB (12/7/09)

Chilling this baby down now:


*Bitsa Bitter*
OG: 1.040
FG: 1.010
IBU: 36.8
ABV: 3.8%

Tank Water with 5g Gypsum in Mash

2.800KG TF Floor Malted Maris Otter
0.400KG Weyermann Munich
0.250KG Weyermann Pale Wheat
100g Bairds Med. Crystal
87g Weyermann CaraAroma
80g Weyermann CaraRed
30g Bairds Chocolate Malt


5g Pilgrim @ 60
5g Target @ 60
10g Pilgrim @ 20
15g Northdown @ 15
15g Northdown @ 10
30g First Gold @ 0
10g EKG @ 0

Windsor @ 19C



Cheers


----------



## chappo1970 (12/7/09)

Just finished up yet another LCBA Et Al Tony... with a few twists

NZ Cascades Flowers and Amarillo. Should be nice.

80% Pale
10% Vienna
5% Wheat
5% Carared

S05

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Dave86 (12/7/09)

Using up some freebies and extras to turn out a winter warmer for a few years time. Won't have enough roast character (I think) to be classified as an imperial stout, perhaps its an imperial baltic porter...

Coopers IPA kit
Muntons barleywine kit
Cascade porter kit
1kg dark dme
1kg morgans roasted malt LME

OG of 1104 at 20L. Threw some 1272 slurry at it with a sachet of US-05 to eke out a couple of extra attenuation points and a couple of the coopers kit yeasts to build up the numbers. 

Thinking of throwing in a kilo of dark sugar in a few days time to push the alcohol content into the 12-13% ballpark, not too sure about this though. Might keep an eye on attenuation and see where it ends up (I'm guessing an FG of around 1030).

I imagine this will taste rubbish for the next couple of years, I might save the first tastings for my 25th (just less than two years away now!) to see how it goes. It should be fairly bitter from the three kits, so it'll need some time to smooth out


----------



## Muggus (13/7/09)

Put down a couple of lagers over the weekend. Very happy how they've turned out thus far.

Summer Saaz Lager (AG number 10 woo!)

4.0kg Joe White Pilsner 
0.5kg Weyermann Carapils
0.3kg Crystal Malt

Mash at 67 degrees for 90 minutes

Hops
10g Warrior hop pellets USA 06 (AA 16.4%) - FWH
5g Summer Saaz hop pellets AUS 08 (4.7%AA) - FWH
20g Summer Saaz hop pellets AUS 08 (4.7%AA) - 15 min
20g Summer Saaz hop pellets AUS 08 (4.7%AA) - 5 min
15g Summer Saaz hop pellets AUS 08 (4.7%AA) - Dry (14 days)

Yeast
500ml starter Saflager W34/70 

Boil volume 22L
Boil runnings 14.5L
Batch size 24L
OG: 1.044
IBU: 34.9


Darker Horse Schwarzbier

2.0kg Joe White Pilsner 
1.5kg Joe White Munich
1.0kg Weyermann Carapils
0.2kg Chocolate Malt
0.15kg Roasted Malt(1200ebc)

Mash at 66 degrees for 90 min

Hops
5g Warrior hop pellets USA 06 (AA 16.4%) - FWH
20g Tettnang hop pellets AUS 05 (AA 4.2%) - FWH
10g Tettnang hop pellets AUS 05 (AA 4.2%) - FWH
10g Tettnang hop pellets AUS 05 (AA 4.2%) - FWH

Yeast
500ml starter Saflager W34/70 

Boil volume 22.5L
Boil runnings 16.0L
Batch size 24L
OG: 1.056
IBU: 26.1


----------



## glennheinzel (15/7/09)

German Pils. Given the "green eggs" (WTF?!) that appeared in the boil, it looks like I'll have to name it after Dr Seuss.

Dr Seuess's Green Eggs and Ham
Size: 21.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Original Gravity: 1.048
Terminal Gravity: 1.012
Color: 4.2
Alcohol: 4.74%
Bitterness: 39.22

Ingredients:
5.1 kg Pilsner Malt
38 g Perle (6.3%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
12 g Hallertau (5.9%) - added during boil, boiled 15 min
12 g Hallertau (5.9%) - added during boil, boiled 1 min
0.5 ea Whirlfloc Tablets (Irish moss) - added during boil, boiled 15 min


----------



## Tony (17/7/09)

Just mashing in a Saison.

Saison

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.82
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.91
Anticipated EBC: 17.3
Anticipated IBU: 29.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
77.3 4.50 kg. Weyermann Premium Pilsner Germany 1.038 3
10.3 0.60 kg. Weyermann Wheat Dark Germany 1.037 18
6.4 0.38 kg. Bourghul Turkey 1.036 5
3.4 0.20 kg. Special B Belgium 1.035 310
2.6 0.15 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 4.50 24.5 45 min.
20.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.30 4.2 15 min.
30.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 0.9 2 min.


Yeast
-----

Wyeast 3724 Belgian Saison


Will stick it in a fermenter in the bar area where the fireplace keeps it at about 25 deg mark.

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/7/09)

Tony said:


> Just mashing in a Saison.
> 
> Saison
> 
> ...



Looks tasty Tony... Is this your first use of Special B? Oddly enough I've used some for some English Beers (bitter and mild). Tastes promising. Similar to Cara Aroma but more complex and plum/berry like. Seems to work well with Bramling X hops.

Warren -


----------



## Tony (17/7/09)

yeah mate, first go with it. When i chew it i can definatly pick up the dark fruit/sweetness that caraaroma lacks. 

I cant wait to drop a heap of it in a double with my bottle of D2 i have had sitting here for ages.

Anyone have any experience using the 3724 Belgian Saison yeast? Any tips?


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/7/09)

Tony said:


> Anyone have any experience using the 3724 Belgian Saison yeast? Any tips?



Yep keep it as close to 30 degrees as you can... Be patient because it will take about a month to finish.

The wort has very little krausen. Looks very milky or even like orange juice for a long time then just suddenly drops bright when you're about to give up hope.

Worth it in the end though.

Warren -


----------



## Tony (17/7/09)

Awsome, thanks mate.

I will be back in PNG for 2 1/2 weeks as of next week so when i get back it should be close.

May have to knock up a no chill stout to chuck on the yeast cake. I dont know how may times i have planned that, it will happen eventually!

cheers


----------



## Fents (17/7/09)

My house APA with some simcoe thrown in this time :

15.25KG JW Ale
.75KG Wey Carafoam
.75KG Wey Carared

45G Chinook @ 60min
35G Cascade @ 20min
20G Simcoe @ 15min
20G Cascade @ 10min
10G Cascade @ 0min
10G Simcoe @ 0min

US-05 for a change from 1056.

should come out arond the 30IBU mark i hop.


----------



## lobo (17/7/09)

first time posing on the WAYB

tomorrow morning will be a double brewday, ive been meaning to get some brews down after a recent housewarming party emptied all my four kegs.

porter

60% JW trad
11% WYE caramunich1
11% WYE munich1
9% pale choc bairds
6.8% pale wheat
2.2% WYE choc wheat

OG 1046

superpride @60mins to 34.5IBU 

nottingham

and then a sort of american brown ale (which ive never done before)

78.7% JW trad
6.7% TF brown malt
6.7% JW dark crystal
4.5% pale wheat
3.4% choc malt

OG 1045

10g superpride @60mins
10g horizon @ 30mins
10g horizon @ 15mins
20g horizon @ 5mins

38.9 IBU
wyeast 1332 northwest ale

any input would be great, i have alreday crushed the grain for the porter, but thats it anything else can change.

cheers, 

Lobo


----------



## mikem108 (18/7/09)

Belgian Pale Ale
4.5 kg Wey Pils
300gms Crystal 70L
150gms Biscuit Malt 
Goldings 60 min 42gms
Goldings 0 min 14gms
67C mash 3:1 liquor to grist
Ferment with wyeast1214

See also what are you listening to


----------



## devo (18/7/09)

Prepping today to do a batch of Kolsch on Sunday and will hopefully follow up by dumping and Alt on top of the yeast cake.


----------



## Weizguy (19/7/09)

*What's the matter Lagerboy? Afraid you might taste something?
*
Hobgoblin clone today (25 litres)

Hobgoblin clone
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 19-07-09 
Style: Northern English Brown Ale Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: n/a
Boil Volume: 34.17 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 75 litre kettle 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.40 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Simpsons) (6.0 EBC) Grain 79.7 % 
1.00 kg Crystal, Medium (Hugh Baird) (150.0 EBC) Grain 18.1 % 
0.12 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (650.0 EBC) Grain 2.2 % 
30.00 gm Fuggles [4.40%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.3 IBU 
35.00 gm Styrian Goldings [3.00%] (30 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
12.00 gm Styrian Goldings [3.00%] (10 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.040-1.052 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.014 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Color: 38.9 EBC (23.6-43.3 EBC) 
Bitterness: 25.2 IBU (20.0-30.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.4 % 

Any thoughts before I kick off? The colour may be a little light, but I can add some Carafa at sparge time if necessary to adjust colour.
I'm excited :excl: 

Les


----------



## warrenlw63 (19/7/09)

Foreign Extra Stout done and dusted. :icon_cheers: 

Three Shades of FES

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.20
Anticipated OG: 1.072 Plato: 17.48
Anticipated EBC: 146.0
Anticipated IBU: 51.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 81 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.6 4.00 kg. Bairds Perle Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
13.9 1.00 kg. TF Brown Malt UK 1.033 268
6.9 0.50 kg. Brown Sugar (dark) Generic 1.046 158
6.9 0.50 kg. TF Pale Oat Malt UK 1.032 4
6.9 0.50 kg. TF Roasted Barley UK 1.033 1640
4.2 0.30 kg. Weyermann Caraamber Germany 1.037 93
3.5 0.25 kg. Bairds Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 1100
2.1 0.15 kg. Dingemans Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 300

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
45.00 g. Northdown Pellet 9.60 51.2 60 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.00 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1098 British Ale


Warren -


----------



## barls (19/7/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> *What's the matter Lagerboy? Afraid you might taste something?
> *
> Hobgoblin clone today (25 litres)
> 
> ...


looks good les cnt wait to hear how close you got it.


----------



## Weizguy (19/7/09)

barls said:


> looks good les cnt wait to hear how close you got it.


I admit that I based this recipe on a clone from BYO magazine's chocolate beer clone issue (Dec 2007).
Why overthink when someone has done most of the work? Certainly a good starting point.
Also added 1 tsp Calcium Chloride, for the required minerality.

They also have a recipe for Sinebrychoff porter, Alaskan smoked porter, and Rogue Shakespeare stout. They might all get a run in the next few months.

I plan to have a Halloween tasting of the Hobgoblin if it turns out well. Will have a buy an appropriate shirt for the occasion
*edit: spelling, + additional info*


----------



## Barley Belly (19/7/09)

Brewing my first ever double today

First up is my No Chill variation of Smurto's GA

Then a SMASH No Chill



The Smurto's is safely cubed and the Simcoe is on the boil


Amarillo Gold
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 7/06/2009 
Style: English Special or Best Bitter Brewer: finners 
Batch Size: 22.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 26.57 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: finners Brewhouse 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.5 EBC) Grain 54.3 % 
0.90 kg Munich Light (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 19.6 % 
0.90 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 19.6 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (90.0 EBC) Grain 6.5 % 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20%] (40 min) Hops 16.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20%] (0 min) Added at flameout while whirlpooling 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20%] (0 min) Added after 20 min whirlpooling rest, while draining into cube 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 


Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.039-1.045 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.009-1.014 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 14.1 EBC (11.8-27.6 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 16.4 IBU (20.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.0 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.8 % (3.7-4.8 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.6 % 



Simple Simcoe
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 14/07/2009 
Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: finners 
Batch Size: 22.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 26.57 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 % Equipment: finners Brewhouse 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.75 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (6.0 EBC) Grain 100.0 % 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (40 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.051 SG (1.045-1.056 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.013 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Color: 9.5 EBC (7.9-21.7 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 18.1 IBU (20.0-40.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.1 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.9 % (4.5-5.7 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 0.6 %


----------



## reviled (19/7/09)

Just brewed an IPA and Mk IV of my Unspeakable PA, all the grain crushed on my new monster mill :super:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (20/7/09)

Brewed this Saturday. Adding the Molasses Sugar to the fermenting beer tomorrow.

STOUT CHALLENGE 
Foreign Extra Stout 


Type: All Grain
Date: 18/07/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 33.28 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 120 min Equipment: Marks Equipment 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.0 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 55.4 % 
1.00 kg BB Galaxy Pale Malt (3.0 EBC) Grain 13.9 % 
0.30 kg Bairds Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
0.30 kg Bairds Chocolate Malt (886.5 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
0.30 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
0.30 kg Bairds Amber Malt (100.5 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
0.30 kg TF Roasted Barley (1219.4 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
0.22 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (150.0 EBC) Grain 3.0 % 
85.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80%] (60 min) Hops 53.0 IBU 
0.50 kg Molasses Sugar (160.0 EBC) Sugar 6.9 % 
1 Pkgs Ringwood Ale (Wyeast Labs #1187) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile


Measured Original Gravity: 1.073 SG 
Bitterness: 53.0 IBU 
Est Color: 93.4 EBC 


C&B
TDA


----------



## winkle (21/7/09)

Just bunged the first Hop addition in.
Mahaffey's Eire-ish Red 
Irish Red Ale 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Size: 26.33 L
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 93.56 % 
0.16 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 3.33 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 2.08 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (710.0 SRM) Grain 1.04 % 
18.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 16.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
12.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.87 % 
Bitterness: 18.9 IBU Calories: 487 cal/l 
Est Color: 15.6 SRM 
:icon_cheers:


----------



## reviled (22/7/09)

American Cream Ale :icon_cheers: 

2.5kg Golden Promise
720g Flaked Maize
90g Munich II
90g CaraPils
36g CaraMunich II
180g Cane Sugar
60 - 5 g Nugget
15 - 15g Amarillo, 15g Cascade
0 - 12g Amarillo, 12g Cascade
Dry - 12g Amarillo, 12g Cascade

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Bribie G (22/7/09)

<total thread hijack>

Reviled, while I've got you online, I'm bottling a FES stout tomorrow and what are your thoughts on using a bottle of Club Port plus sugaz for priming?

<end of hijack back to business as normal> :icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop (22/7/09)

reviled said:


> Just brewed an IPA and Mk IV of my Unspeakable PA, all the grain crushed on my new monster mill :super:




Mill now............how the brewery hath grown.

IPA details please.

Brew Well

Screwy


----------



## Screwtop (22/7/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Brewed this Saturday. Adding the Molasses Sugar to the fermenting beer tomorrow.
> 
> STOUT CHALLENGE
> Foreign Extra Stout
> ...




Mark,

Have a Choc Treacle FES planned using this yeast would appreciate feedback on it's attenuation ability with your 73GU monster 

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## mika (22/7/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> I admit that I based this recipe on a clone from BYO magazine's chocolate beer clone issue (Dec 2007).
> ......
> They also have a recipe for Sinebrychoff porter, *Alaskan smoked porter*, and Rogue Shakespeare stout. They might all get a run in the next few months.
> ......



Don't belive I was a subscriber at that time, if you can post the Alaskan Smoked Porter recipe or add to the recipe database or PM me, twould be greatly appreciated.


----------



## reviled (23/7/09)

BribieG said:


> <total thread hijack>
> 
> Reviled, while I've got you online, I'm bottling a FES stout tomorrow and what are your thoughts on using a bottle of Club Port plus sugaz for priming?
> 
> <end of hijack back to business as normal> :icon_cheers:




I dont know about bottling with port bribie cos im not 100% sure how much of the sugar in it ferments out, be better to put the port into a 2ndary fermenter and leave it for a week to ferment out the port sugars, then bottle as usal...

If you are keen to try it id be more tempted to do it in a keg over bottles


----------



## reviled (23/7/09)

Screwtop said:


> Mill now............how the brewery hath grown.
> 
> IPA details please.
> 
> ...



Yep scored me a monster mill B) straight from the US and for only $250 landed! So good being able to walk downstairs, crush grain, then mash in!

The IPA I brewed is below, I was going for a toasty malty earthy IPA and its tasting great out of the fermenter!

3.4kg Golden Promise
1kg Global Munich II
200g Cara Amber
200g Brown
100g CaraMunich II
100g Dark Crystal

FWH - 8g Nugget
20 - 10g Columbus, 20g Williamette, 10g NZ Goldings
10 - 15g Columbus, 15g Williamette, 10g NZ Goldings
FO- 15g Columbus, 20g Williamette, 10g NZ Goldings

And seeing as I had a cake on brew day available, I used 1728 scottish ale and am really happy with the results thus far!



Also had a day off today and brewed a CAP

2kg German Pils
1.5kg Bohemian Pils
1.25kg Flaked Maize
250g Munich
125g CaraPils

FWH - 12g Columbus
15 - 10g Amarillo, 15g Centennial
FO - 15g Centennial

Wyeast 2124 - bohemian lager 10litre starter

Blog for the brewday with pics is here http://realbeernz.ning.com/profiles/blogs/biab-reviled-style


----------



## Ronin (23/7/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Hobgoblin clone
> 
> 4.40 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Simpsons) (6.0 EBC) Grain 79.7 %
> 1.00 kg Crystal, Medium (Hugh Baird) (150.0 EBC) Grain 18.1 %
> ...



Am I reading that right? 18% crystal malt? I don't think I've seen that much crystal in a recipe, does it work? It isn't too sweet?

James


----------



## reviled (23/7/09)

Ronin said:


> Am I reading that right? 18% crystal malt? I don't think I've seen that much crystal in a recipe, does it work? It isn't too sweet?
> 
> James



I used about 20% of various crystals in both of the scottish beers I made and they were great!! Nice and malty, but with a bit of peat smoke in there to counter balance the sweetness.. It just depends on the beer really..


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (24/7/09)

Screwtop said:


> Mark,
> 
> Have a Choc Treacle FES planned using this yeast would appreciate feedback on it's attenuation ability with your 73GU monster
> 
> ...



Screwy, 

I pitched onto the yeastcake of a special bitter (OG 1044) on Sunday and 48 hrs later it had attenuated by 68%.
I have added two 250g lots of Billingtons Unrefined Molasses sugar since then but haven't taken a measurement since. I will report back in a week or so.

What OG are you looking at for your Choc Treacle FES? Sounds delish btw :icon_drunk: !

C&B
TDA


----------



## Fourstar (24/7/09)

Finally decided to do my golden ale recipe thats been floating around. mashing as we speak. Thought it was almost identical to smurtos then realised my %'s are completly different and lower IBU. Not to mention Dark Crystal for a little added complexity.

cheers :icon_cheers: 

Golden Ale 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 24/07/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 67.3 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 19.2 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 7.7 % 
0.25 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 4.8 % 
0.05 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 1.0 % 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 20.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo [7.80%] (10 min) Hops 9.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [7.80%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
0.50 tsp chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.8 % 
Bitterness: 30.1 IBU 
Est Color: 5.7 SRM


Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 71.8 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 9.00 L of water at 97.7 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
10 min @ whirlpool
0 min @ 70deg in cube.

add 1tsp gypsum and 1/2 tsp of chalk to the mash
1tsp gypsum to the boil kettle


----------



## yardy (24/7/09)

something the boy and I came up with for my megaswill mates, should mash in by about 8 am hopefully :icon_cheers: 

Zac & Dad Blonde Ale

4.500 Galaxy
0.500 Wheat
0.200 Med Crystal
0.100 Amber

60 min addition Northern Brewer to 25 IBU with another 20gm NB at FO

Notts @ 15*C

Yard


----------



## goatherder (24/7/09)

Just cubed a bitter:

90% TF MO
5% Wey Caramber
5% Bairds Dark Crystal
Mashed at 65 to 1.036
EKG & Styrians at 60,20 & 0 to about 30 IBUs
I'll be using Wyeast 1026 if I haven't killed it. Otherwise it will be 1469.


----------



## Peter Wadey (26/7/09)

I like to keep a range of colours in the keg freezer.
Have a Porter & Stout already in keg.
Kegged a Pale Euro Lager & Vienna yesterday,
so just mashed in a Munich Dunkel to reuse the slurry.

Happy mashing,
Peter
Eastwood @ a mild 6 deg C


----------



## Screwtop (26/7/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Screwy,
> 
> I pitched onto the yeastcake of a special bitter (OG 1044) on Sunday and 48 hrs later it had attenuated by 68%.
> I have added two 250g lots of Billingtons Unrefined Molasses sugar since then but haven't taken a measurement since. I will report back in a week or so.
> ...



TDA

OG 58 - 60 want FG of about 15 - 16 so AA% of 72%

Looking forward to doing this one, may have to do a similar thing to get enough yeast. Make a lower gravity beer maybe a Bitter using a single pack, then I'll have enough yeast from that to pitch to the higher gravity beer.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Tony (26/7/09)

Was going to work in the yard bus seing as its wet and cold, i decided to brew instead!



Maibock

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 27.00 Wort Size (L): 27.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.50
Anticipated OG: 1.070 Plato: 17.08
Anticipated EBC: 14.0
Anticipated IBU: 32.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.0 6.00 kg. Weyermann Premium Pilsner Germany 1.038 3
13.3 1.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 24
5.3 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
1.3 0.10 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 125

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
80.00 g. Saphire Pellet 4.50 30.0 45 min.
14.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 2.3 15 min.
10.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 0.3 2 min.
10.00 g. Saphire Pellet 4.50 0.3 2 min.


Yeast
-----

WLP 833


----------



## Bribie G (29/7/09)

I seem to have done nothing but dark ales, old ales, milds and stouts lately and I crave the light !

Knocked up a likely contender and it's mashing at the moment:

*YORKSHIRE MODERN SUMMER ALE*

25L batch

4000 TF Golden Promise
300 Carared
500 Polenta

Mash 68 degrees 90 mins

500 sugaz in fermenter

35 EKG 90 mins
20 Northdown 90 mins
15 Styrian Goldings 10 mins

Whirlfloc

Yeast: 1469 recultured

Gelatine
Polyclar


I remember the old lager coloured Yorkshire beers such as Theakston bitter and Stones Bitter and even Tetley before they pimped them up for the Southern Trade.


----------



## Scruffy (29/7/09)

Ma furst Chimay attempt.

Recipe: Scruffy Grand Reserve
Brewer: Scruffy
Style: Belgian Dark Strong Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: Dunno?

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.90 L
Estimated OG: 1.083 SG
Estimated Color: 19.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 67.90 % 
1.80 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 22.22 % 
0.35 kg Special B Malt (180.0 SRM) Grain 4.32 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 2.47 % 
0.15 kg Aromatic Malt (26.0 SRM) Grain 1.85 % 
24.30 gm First Gold [7.50 %] (90 min) Hops 18.6 IBU 
24.30 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 11.5 IBU 
0.10 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (79.0 SRM) Sugar 1.23 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ale (Wyeast Labs #1214) [Starter 2.5l]

and half a whirlflock...

Will it make the grand reserve...


----------



## warra48 (29/7/09)

I'm a once a year lager brewer, but I'm about to break my rule and do another one.

I've just pitched some harvested WY2001 into a starter to build it up to an eventual 5 litres. I will pour off the starter beer and pitch only the slurry.

How's this look?

Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 6.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 45.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

4800.00 gm Premium Pilsner (2.5 EBC) Grain 96.00 % 
200.00 gm Carahell (27.0 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
31.00 gm Horizon [9.30 %] (60 min) Hops 30.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Saaz T45 [4.50 %] (30 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Saaz T45 [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
Urquell Lager (Wyeast Labs #2001) 

I plan to do just a single infusion at 66C. I can't be bothered doing decoctions this time.
Ferment at 10C for 3 to 4 weeks. As I pitch cold, I won't bother to do a diacectyl rest.
Lager at 2C for 2 months.


----------



## Kleiny (29/7/09)

warra48 said:


> I'm a once a year lager brewer



Why?

I love brewing lagers over winter and keep them lagering until a hot summers day, Kolsch and munch helles in january :icon_drool2:


----------



## Scruffy (29/7/09)

Kleiny said:


> Why?
> 
> I love brewing lagers over winter and keep them lagering until a hot summers day, Kolsch and munch helles in january :icon_drool2:



I know, and if you freeze them, you can use therm to keep your ALES cool over summer.


----------



## warra48 (29/7/09)

Kleiny said:


> Why?
> 
> I love brewing lagers over winter and keep them lagering until a hot summers day, Kolsch and munch helles in january :icon_drool2:



Because I love ales too much to spend the time on lagers.
Temperature control is not an issue for me. I use a TempMate on my fermenting fridge.


----------



## chappo1970 (30/7/09)

Considering I had yet another wild yeast infection :angry: eating into my stocks we are going to have another shot at a more Traditional Dreher Vienna tonight. Dad and I have spent the last 2 nights scrubing every fermenter, every pot, hose, tap, fridge, floor and the walls of the brewery. It's so clean and white you have to wear B) . This is driving us insane!!!! If this doesn't work I am going to nuke the place. Anyway back up onto the horse, Dad's informed me that he is about to start cracking the grain and running up the HLT for this little gem.

Recipe: Traditional Dreher Vienna
Brewer: Trent Chapman
Asst Brewer: DeeJay tha Dog
Style: Vienna Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 52.31 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 19.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 22.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item  Type % or IBU 
7.20 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 85.71 % 
0.40 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
0.40 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
60.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.60 %] (90 min)Hops 17.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.60 %] (20 min)Hops 5.0 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Salt (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Munich Lager (Wyeast Labs #2308) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 8.40 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 13.00 L of water at 56.8 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 14.02 L of water at 73.7 C 61.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 23.00 L of water at 98.0 C 77.0 C 


Hopefully this one will turn out!

Chappo


----------



## drsmurto (30/7/09)

Chappo

0.40 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 4.76 %
0.40 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 4.76 %
0.40 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 4.76 %

14% crystal with a 61C sacc rest. Interested in hearing how this turns out. 

I've never mashed that low before. What do you hope it will bring to the beer?


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/09)

warra48 said:


> Because I love ales too much to spend the time on lagers.
> Temperature control is not an issue for me. I use a TempMate on my fermenting fridge.



I'd brew more lagers if I had a cold room to keep them in, my good fridge can only hold one fermenter, and has been tied up for over a month with a Bohemian Pils and it's a total PITA because it has 'forced' me to do several brews that don't strictly need cold conditioning and has blocked me off from other brews I love such as my Kiwi Gold "pale ales" that benefit spectacularly from a ten day cold crash. The pils tastes really nice but for a three month brew, on a cost benefit and time analysis I'd sooner buy a couple of slabs of Pilsner Urquell.

Edit: sorry to hear about the infection, Chappo, hope it gets sorted.


----------



## chappo1970 (30/7/09)

DrS...Whoops (red faced) my bad 65C is the correct temp. I am however looking for a lower attenuated mash for this one as it's my preference in a lager.

Thanks BribieG, two in the last 6 months. Initially I thought is was because of all the fruit trees around the house but they have finished fruiting now so I thinks it's more environmental so Dad and I have been scrubbing and washing and sanitising and rinsing and bombing everything. Walls, Ceilings and Floors included!

Cheers Chappo


----------



## Scruffy (30/7/09)

Chappo said:


> two in the last 6 months. Initially I thought is was because of all the fruit trees around the house but they have finished fruiting now so I thinks it's more...



...all the thieving gypsy bastards you invite round...

h34r:


----------



## winkle (1/8/09)

Today I been mostly brewing...
Flying Pig Bitter (in the recipe DB).
Hopefully will also squeeze out a basic hefe tonight (or tomorrow if apathy/drinking sets in)


----------



## Steve (1/8/09)

Tomorrow will be:

25 IBU's

8kg Pils
1kg Wheat
500gms Munich II

102gms Saaz @ 60
30gms Saaz @ 10

US05

Never bittered with saaz before.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Damian44 (2/8/09)

I just mashed in a Dotmunder....

50L
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.90 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 66.68 % 
3.27 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 31.58 % 
0.18 kg Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM) Grain 1.74 %

75.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.60 %] (60 min) Hops 20.6 IBU 
24.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.60 %] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
24.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.60 %] (1 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
0 Pkgs Danish Lager (Wyeast Labs #2042) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.044 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.37 %
Bitterness: 22.8 IBU 


Im a bit worried about the bitterness being low. The recipe called for 29 IBUs for a 1.053 gravity. Ive lowered the bitterness as my gravity will be 1.044 to keep the IBU/SG ratio the same. I hope all goes well.
The recipe only required .11kg Melanoiden Malt not .18 but it came mixed with other grains.


----------



## Fourstar (2/8/09)

Just doughed in on a Roge Hazelnut Nectar clone i have written up. The hazelnut extract is a guesstimation i tried yeasterday by measuring .25 ml into 100ml of TEDs. Tasted/smelt quite hazelnutty. I might have to ramp up or down on the final product.

Cheers! :icon_cheers: 

Hazelnut Brown Ale 
American Brown Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 2/08/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 78.4 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 7.8 % 
0.20 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 3.9 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 3.9 % 
0.15 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 2.9 % 
0.15 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 2.9 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [14.00%] (60 min) Hops 16.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Pearle [6.00%] (60 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Pearle [6.00%] (10 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
3.00 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
45.00 ml Hazelnut Extract (Bottling 0.0 weeks) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.6 %
Bitterness: 27.8 IBU
Est Color: 19.7 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.47 L of water at 73.4 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 7.70 L of water at 97.0 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
2g CaCl and 3 of NaHCO3 into the mash
3g ea of MgSO4 and CaCl
Add hazelnut extract to keg, 2.5ml per 1L


----------



## chappo1970 (2/8/09)

Fourstar do yourself a favour and PM bconnery his hazelnut won the specialty beer at BABBS. Might be able to give you some tips with using extract? Just a thought mate!

Cracking grain and running up the HLT for this one. It's a bit of a departure from my normal brewing and a brand new style for me. Anyone got tips on 3068 as I have never used it. I have read that is does best at 17C?

Recipe: Jhap RoggenBier (Jye inspired)
Brewer: Chappo
Asst Brewer: DeeJay the Dog
Style: Roggenbier (German Rye Beer)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) A dunkelweizen made with Rye rather than wheat with a fuller body. A fine rye note with a rich malty character.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.73 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 27.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 63.15 % 
1.36 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 26.84 % 
0.45 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 8.88 % 
0.06 kg Carafa II (811.6 EBC) Grain 1.12 % 
25.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (90 min) Hops 14.7 IBU 
9.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
2 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.07 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 9.51 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 
30 min Saccrification Add 8.47 L of water at 90.0 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.70 L of water at 99.9 C 77.0 C 

I hope this works? And more importantly I have rid myself of that pesky wild yeastie! <_< 

Cheers


Chappo


----------



## Fourstar (2/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Fourstar do yourself a favour and PM bconnery his hazelnut won the specialty beer at BABBS. Might be able to give you some tips with using extract? Just a thought mate!



Suprised you didnt remember, http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=35333 you where involved in the discussions!


----------



## chappo1970 (2/8/09)

Fourstar said:


> Suprised you didnt remember, http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=35333 you where involved in the discussions!




ROFL! :unsure: Forgot my pills today....

Chap Chap


----------



## Fourstar (2/8/09)

Chappo said:


> ROFL! Forgot my pills today....



You're forgiven! Its been an arse of a day.. heaps of wind and it kept on knocking out my flame. I had a terrible boil, up and down like a yo-yo not to mention i missed my post boil volume slightly with around 3L extra still in the kettle but ive still managed to overshoot my efficiency by 6 SG points! :blink: 

It looks like i'll be recalibrating beersmith to 72-73%, as the past 3 batches have been like this. Im having to add 1-1.5 L of kettle water to the NC cube to adjust slightly.  Glad they have all been heavily hopped so i didnt notice the losses in IBU as much.

cheers.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/8/09)

I know how you feel 4star. Wow this rye is a PITA to crack! Been at it fo nearly an hour, keeps jamming up FFS. Oh well it's not a brew day with out a few dramas?

I hope it goes well 4star

Chappo :beerbang:


----------



## Mantis (2/8/09)

Doing an amber ale of sorts. Mash nearly finished


Recipe: AmberThing
Brewer: Richard
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.04 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 23.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 80.65 % 
1.00 kg Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 16.13 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 3.23 % 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.50 %] (60 min) (FirsHops 13.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.90 %] (45 min) Hops 10.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.90 %] (5 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.90 %] (2 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs US-05 Yeast 


Mash Schedule: Full volume Single Infusion, Medium body, No MO
Total Grain Weight: 6.20 kg
----------------------------
Full volume Single Infusion, Medium body, No MO
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Infusion Add 37 L of water at 67 C 64.0 C


----------



## Steve (5/8/09)

This is more of a "What are you drinking"

Brewed it on 26 July

8kg Mariss Otter
1kg Caramunich II

30gms Galaxy (16%) @ 60
20gms Cascade (7.8%) @ 30 & 20
15gms Cascade @ 15, 10 & 5
30gms Cascade @ 0

Mashed at 64 for 60 mins

US04 x 2


Bloody nice!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## bconnery (5/8/09)

Fourstar said:


> Just doughed in on a Roge Hazelnut Nectar clone i have written up. The hazelnut extract is a guesstimation i tried yeasterday by measuring .25 ml into 100ml of TEDs. Tasted/smelt quite hazelnutty. I might have to ramp up or down on the final product.


I'd definitely recommend going with more like the 25ml. 
The artificial nature of the essence was strong for the first couple of weeks before it blended in with the malt flavour. My beer was 6% as well and the essence still dominated at first.
Tastes great now though


----------



## Screwtop (5/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Considering I had yet another wild yeast infection :angry:




So you don't use bleach..........................?

Screwy


----------



## razz (6/8/09)

Just boling this one, trying out the very fresh smelling German Hallertau from last weeks club meeting.

Dortmunder II 
Dortmunder Export 


Type: All Grain
Date: 7/08/2009 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 40.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 90.32 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt 1 (17.0 EBC) Grain 6.45 % 
0.25 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (59.1 EBC) Grain 3.23 % 
30.00 gm Super Alpha [12.00 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 24.1 IBU 
80.00 gm Hallertau (Melb brewers) [2.30 %] (20 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
20.00 gm PH 5.2 Stabilizer (CB) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager Swiss Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.052 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.012 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.90 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.21 % 
Bitterness: 30.4 IBU Calories: 487 cal/l 
Est Color: 9.3 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 7.75 kg 
Sparge Water: 24.51 L Grain Temperature: 20.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 78.0 C TunTemperature: 20.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.2 PH 

My Mash Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
80 min Step Add 23.25 L of water at 68.4 C 63.0 C 
10 min mash out Heat to 76.0 C over 25 min 76.0 C


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (6/8/09)

Put this down on the weekend - can't wait to try it!

Weizenbock

Batch Size: 5.50 L

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1175.21 gm Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 59.50 % 
290.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (8.5 SRM) Grain 14.68 % 
260.00 gm Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 13.16 % 
250.00 gm Caramunich III (Weyermann) (71.0 SRM) Grain 12.66 % 
15.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.80 %] (90 min) Hops 13.9 IBU 
7.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.80 %] (15 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
0.24 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


And just tasted this after a week in the bottle - damn impressive.

Yank IPA

Batch Size: 5.0 L

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1250.00 gm Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 75.30 % 
150.00 gm Caramalt (Joe White) (25.0 SRM) Grain 9.04 % 
100.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 6.02 % 
100.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 6.02 % 
60.00 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 3.61 % 
6.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
6.00 gm Cascade [7.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
4.00 gm Horizon [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
4.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (60 min) Hops 13.4 IBU 
7.00 gm Williamette [4.60 %] (30 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [7.20 %] (1 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale


----------



## chappo1970 (6/8/09)

Ok HLT is warming up for this tonight after work.

I put thanks to Maple, Reviled, 4Star, CM2, Gavo and fellow AHBers for helping me put this one together...

*Recipe: Golden Wry Ape Ale*
Brewer: Trent Chapman
Asst Brewer: DeeJay tha Dog
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.02 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 25.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 42.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.20 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 56.64 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 17.70 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 17.70 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3.54 % 
0.15 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 2.65 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 1.77 % 
30.00 gm Cascade [7.20 %] (90 min) (First Wort HopHops 27.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (45 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (10 min) Hops 5.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.65 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
80 min Mash In Add 15.27 L of water at 72.2 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 9.16 L of water at 97.9 C 77.0 C 

This one's gunna be interesting?

Chao 

Chappo


----------



## glennheinzel (6/8/09)

Rauchbier for tomorrow. (I've doubled the amount of rauchmalt since the last time I brewed this)

Size: 20 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Attenuation: 75.0%
Original Gravity: 1.056
Terminal Gravity: 1.014
Color: 14.8
Alcohol: 5.51% 
Bitterness: 26.74

Ingredients:
4 kg Smoked Malt
0.8 kg Munich TYPE I
0.6 kg Pilsner Malt
0.23 kg Caramunich TYPE II
0.06 kg Carafa TYPE II 
0.115 kg Melanoidin Malt
42 g Hallertau Mittelfruh (4.6%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
13 g Hallertau Mittelfruh (4.6%) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
1 tsp Yeast Nutrient (AKA Fermax) - added during boil, boiled 15 min
0.5 ea Whirlfloc Tablets (Irish moss) - added during boil, boiled 10 min

I'll be using White Labs WLP830 German Lager yeast. I've got a starter going at the moment (for my Bav Lager) and it smells great at room temp. I'll admit that my sense of smell isn't that great, but running that yeast warm (18-20 deg C) might go well in a Belgian. h34r:


----------



## Kleiny (7/8/09)

Just boiling this right now. 

Brown Note Ale

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 55.94 % 
2.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 34.97 % 
0.40 kg Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM) Grain 5.59 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 3.50 % 
50.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 19.5 IBU 
14.30 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (30 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
14.30 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.065 SG
Bitterness: 26.6 IBU 
Est Color: 25.3 SRM


----------



## bradsbrew (7/8/09)

Cracked and ready to go into mash is.... Aussie Stout..
Missus is going out. So as soon as the kids are fed, I mash. Ready to go to kettle just after they go to bed.

4kg BB pale
1kg aromatic
1 kg vienna
0.5kg roasted Barley
0.25kg Black
0.25 Choc
0.4kg oats

20g POR @ 60
10g First gold @ 60
15g Custer @ 30
10g first gold @ 15
15g POR @ 0
5g cluster @ 0

Mash @ 65 for 90min


----------



## winkle (7/8/09)

Just cracking the grain for a Choc-oat-late Express Stout (which means I will start tomorrow morning). It'll be followed by either a Rootin'/Shootin'/Tootin' Saison (one of them  ) or a UXB Belgian Ale for QABC.


----------



## mikem108 (8/8/09)

Special Bitter
8-B Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Size: 25.8 L
Efficiency: 75.0%
Attenuation: 75.0%
Calories: 139.04 kcal per 12.0 fl oz

Original Gravity: 1.042 (1.040 - 1.048)
Terminal Gravity: 1.010 (1.008 - 1.012)
Color: 27.46 (9.85 - 31.52)
Alcohol: 4.11% (3.8% - 4.6%)
Bitterness: 31.8 (25.0 - 40.0)

Ingredients:
4.3 kg Maris Otter Pale
0.220 kg Aromatic Malt (Amber 50)
0.230 kg Crystal 130
0.110 kg Crystal 55
4 g Roasted Barley
15.0 g Target (10.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 min
14.0 g Challenger (6.1%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 min
14.0 g Northdown (5.8%) - added during boil, boiled 15.0 min
14.0 g Challenger (8.0%) - added during boil, boiled 15.0 min
14.0 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min
1.0 ea WYeast 1968 London ESB Ale




Notes
66c

Results generated by BeerTools Pro 1.5.3


----------



## chappo1970 (9/8/09)

Just waiting for the HLT to come up to strike for an ESB... sorry no recipe as it's on the work puter and I ain't typing it in (plus I don't want to give anything away to BribieG h34r: bloody Boil in a Baggers are getting way to cocky these days!)

Chappo


----------



## glennheinzel (9/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Ok HLT is warming up for this tonight after work.
> *Recipe: Golden Wry Ape Ale*
> Brewer: Trent Chapman
> Asst Brewer: DeeJay tha Dog
> ...



It will definitely be interesting! I'm filtering kegging my one tomorrow (recipe below) and I can't wait to try it.

Size: 19 L
Original Gravity: 1.054
Terminal Gravity: 1.014
Bitterness: 45 

Ingredients:
3.8 kg TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
0.45 kg Rye Malt
0.45 kg Munich TYPE I
0.150 kg Amber Malt
0.170 kg German CaraHell
25 g Challenger (8%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min (I also added some Target because I didn't have enough Challenger)
19 g Fuggle (4.8%) - added during boil, boiled 30 min
13 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) - added during boil, boiled 20 min
13 g East Kent Goldings (5.0%) - added during boil, boiled 10 min
28 g Cascade (5.5%) - added during boil, boiled 3 min
45 g Amarillo (8.5%) - added dry to primary fermenter

1 ea Fermentis US-05 Safale US-05


----------



## DJR (10/8/09)

Brewed a Kolsch yesterday and poured it into the fermenter this morning. Nothing special was just

85% JW Pils
8% Wey Vienna
7% JW Wheat

Mashed at 62C for 1.25h then added extra Pils malt for enzymes and raised temps to 72C for an extra half hour. Bit of CaCl2, even less CaSO4 and treated the water with some Sodium Met for chlorine and Citric Acid for alkalinity.

OG 1048 (i'd expect no more than 1009 FG for this one with the mash)

IBU 25 from Nelson Sauvin and Pacific Hallertau (cube hopped with some of the PH which is a first, might try a "cube hop only" IPA at some point)

Fermented coolish (15C) with WLP029 and will chill to 8C for a week or two after ferment finishes

Also have a Munich Helles almost ready to bottle (WLP833) and have brewed an Altbier (Nottingham, passable and less hassle but back to real Alt yeast methinks) and APA (US05) since i started brewing after a reasonable break 2 months ago


----------



## Screwtop (10/8/09)

Sacch rest just begun

Choc Treacle Stout


Batch: 47.00 L 
Boil: 55.63 L
OG: 1.058
Estimated SG: 1.016
Estimated Color: 35.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 59.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

5.64 kg Pale Malt 
2.82 kg Vienna Malt 
0.56 kg Roasted Barley 
0.47 kg Wheat, Torrified 
0.32 kg Chocolate Malt 
65.80 gm Fuggle (60 min) Hops
47.00 gm Northdown (60 min) Hops
47.00 gm Goldings, East Kent (60 min) Hops

0.56 kg Treacle [Boil for 15 min] 


250ml Wyeast 1098 Thick Slurry 


75 min Saccharification Heat to 66.0 C over 20 min 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C over 15 min 77.0 C


----------



## chappo1970 (10/8/09)

Screwtop said:


> So you don't use bleach..........................?
> 
> Screwy



I use bleech sparingly Screwy but the wild yeast is more driven by the native trees, fruit tress and bush surrounding my brewery. I have resorted to dropping the roller doors just before flame out. I then madly spray all contact surfaces etc. Problem is it's good now while the weather is cold but come summer I'm gunna loose 10kgs everytime I brew.

What type of treacle do you use Screwy?

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Screwtop (10/8/09)

Chappo said:


> I use bleech sparingly Screwy but the wild yeast is more driven by the native trees, fruit tress and bush surrounding my brewery. I have resorted to dropping the roller doors just before flame out. I then madly spray all contact surfaces etc. Problem is it's good now while the weather is cold but come summer I'm gunna loose 10kgs everytime I brew.
> 
> What type of treacle do you use Screwy?
> 
> ...




Maybe you should do what at least one other brewer does and spray left over yeast around your brew area in an attempt to beat the wild stuff :lol:

Lyles Black Treacle Chappo.

Screwy


----------



## chappo1970 (10/8/09)

Screwtop said:


> Maybe you should do what at least one other brewer does and spray left over yeast around your brew area in an attempt to beat the wild stuff :lol:
> 
> Lyles Black Treacle Chappo.
> 
> Screwy




I actually thought that was a joke? :huh: 

Ta Lyles great thanks Screwy been wanting to brew a stout with treacle just wasn't to sure what to use.

Chappo :icon_cheers:


----------



## browndog (10/8/09)

Chappo said:


> I use bleech sparingly Screwy but the wild yeast is more driven by the native trees, fruit tress and bush surrounding my brewery. I have resorted to dropping the roller doors just before flame out. I then madly spray all contact surfaces etc. Problem is it's good now while the weather is cold but come summer I'm gunna loose 10kgs everytime I brew.
> 
> What type of treacle do you use Screwy?
> 
> ...




You better start making Los Trios Ringbarkus Chappo!

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Bribie G (10/8/09)




----------



## chappo1970 (12/8/09)

Cracking the grain and warming up the HLT for this Tony inspired Aussie wheat with a kiwi twist...

Recipe: Aussie Kiwi Wheat
Brewer: Trent Chapman
Asst Brewer: Monkey Poo
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 52.31 L
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 10.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 50.51 % 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 40.40 % 
0.45 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
0.45 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
28.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (45 minHops 12.4 IBU 
28.00 gm Cascade [7.20 %] (45 min) Hops 10.5 IBU 
17.00 gm Cascade [7.20 %] (15 min) Hops 3.5 IBU 
17.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (15 minHops 4.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (0 min)Hops - 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tbsp Polyclar (Secondary 1.0 days) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gelatin (Secondary 5.0 hours) Misc 
1 Pkgs California Ale V (White Labs #WLP051) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.90 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 18.00 L of water at 55.8 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 16.00 L of water at 83.0 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 22.00 L of water at 99.3 C 77.0 C 


Just use S05 as the yeast. Should be a good beer.


----------



## therook (12/8/09)

Going to be having a crack at this on the weekend

This is going to be the first time i have used Wy3787.

3 questions

1. I have to build it up from a slant, what size starter do you Belgian Brewers recommend as i have read under pitching suits this style.

2. I have also read to pitch at about 20c and let it rise to 25ish over a few days.

3. how long does this yeast take to ferment out?

Belgian Golden

Style: Belgian Golden Strong Ale 
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Volume: 26.88 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 % 


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (4.0 EBC) Grain 76.9 % 
0.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3.8 % 
35.00 gm Northern Brewer [7.60%] (60 min) Hops 27.9 IBU 
28.00 gm Saaz [2.20%] (15 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.25 kg Cane Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 19.2 % 
1 Pkgs Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) Yeast-Wheat 

Mash 65c

OG of 1.081
FG 1.017
Alcohol 8.4%


Rook


----------



## therook (12/8/09)

therook said:


> Going to be having a crack at this on the weekend
> 
> This is going to be the first time i have used Wy3787.
> 
> ...



Come on all you Belgian Brewers


----------



## bradsbrew (12/8/09)

Rook i used the 3787 in a dubbell last year. I just smacked the pack waited until it was swollen and pitched. I was told I under pitched but it climed out the airlock for a couple of days then again after the second sugar feed. this beer came out around 1008 IIRC. Everyone who has tried it has commented how dry it was.

Top Yeast

Brad


----------



## Bribie G (12/8/09)

I put in an Australian Dark (Old) in a mini-comp at BABBs and it was judged a nice quaffing beer but needs more malt. So I let it mature for a further month, put it into the main BABBs comp and whilst getting a decent score it was judged a nice quaffing beer but needs more malt. In fact I had used 4kg BB pilsener as the base malt plus some choc and carafa because I wanted clean and dry. Got too clean.

So QLD State Comp effort with a bit more malt but otherwise the same.

25L

4000 BB Ale
500 Munich II
300 JW Choc Chit
200 Carafa T2

(64 degrees 90 mins)

25 Superpride 90 mins

Whirlfloc

500 white sugaz inverted


2 sachets Coopers kit ale yeast. Yup that's right. Works well in an old if kept around 18, gives Notto a run for its money IMHO.


:icon_cheers:


----------



## kirem (15/8/09)

Maibock 17.3P and 29IBU

66% Weyerman pilsner malt
34% IMC Munich
Mashed at 69degC for 17.3P

21g Galena for 90mins

S-189 at 9degC once high krausen forms reduce temp by 1degC/24hours until at 5degC then rack to keg and seal. keep at 5degC for 2 weeks then start lager process reducing 1degC/48 hours until at 0degC, hold there for as long as I can.

water adjusted for 76ppm Ca, 18ppm Mg, 72ppm SO4 and 114ppm HCO3 (9grams epsom salts and 9grams chalk)


----------



## randyrob (15/8/09)

kirem said:


> S-189 at 9degC once high krausen forms reduce temp by 1degC/24hours until at 5degC then rack to keg and seal. keep at 5degC for 2 weeks then start lager process reducing 1degC/48 hours until at 0degC, hold there for as long as I can.




that is a pretty amazing fermentation regime, i'm not a big lager brewer but one q'n how come there is no need for a d-rest?


----------



## kirem (15/8/09)

randyrob said:


> that is a pretty amazing fermentation regime, i'm not a big lager brewer but one q'n how come there is no need for a d-rest?



I should add that after two weeks at 5degC I check the amount of fermentable sugar left and if none or close to none, I start lagering, otherwise I give it another week and check again.

It is very easy to do with a fridgemate. I walk past the fridge every morning and every night on the way out the door to work, I just knock it down another degC every night or two.

pretty much taken from here;

http://braukaiser.com/wiki/index.php?title=Fermenting_Lagers
_Key for a good lagering is control of the yeast contents and temperature profile such that the fermentation slowly continues during the whole time the beer is lagered. Only this allows for the processes to happen that are commonly referred to as maturation: reduction of diacetyl, acedealdehyde, higher alcohols etc. The lagering takes between 4 weeks and 6 months. At the end of lagering the beer has the desired attenuation, which is generally a little higher than the limit of attenuation. For light colored beers this attenuation is about 2-4% and for dark beers as much as 6% above the limit of attenuation. Export style beers can have an attenuation as close as 0.5% below the limit of attenuation. A difference between actual and limit of attenuation means that there are fermentable sugars left in the beer which are a vital part of the flavor profile, but larger percentages of these sugars result in in a less shelf stable beer. 
_

of course raise the temp and do a quick and nasty diacetyl rest, but that is about it. Flavour development from traditional lagering is about a lot more than just diacetyl reduction.


----------



## mika (16/8/09)

:icon_offtopic: 
Hey Rob, weren't you looking at getting your Audrino dealio to drive the fridge temp ? <_mika - waiting, watching_ h34r: >

Kirem - How's the colour of that Maibock ? My impression was that it needed to be quite light/pale in colour. When I did a recipe for a Maibock and kept coming up way too dark with Munich, so resorted to Vienna. But then turned it around and used a large percentage of Vienna to try and get the malt back bone into it.


----------



## DJR (16/8/09)

Mashed + Boiled an Oktoberfestbier yesterday, probably more like a Novemberfest as I have probably left it a week or three too late. I haven't done one before so came up with a simple recipe. A lot of the Okto recipes i looked at specified a higher % of Pils and some munich, I prefer the Vienna malt profile so i thought i'd use that and use close to a 50/50 split of Pils and Vienna/specialty malt. The Melanoidin is because i would have done a double decoction, but i have 2 kids now so decoction days are over.

2.5kg JW Pils
2kg Wey Vienna
0.25kg Wey Melanoidin
0.2kg Wey Carapils

23L volume- 1054 SG 10 EBC @ 80%. Added 5g CaCl2, 3g CaSO4 and 2g CaCO3 (hit about 5.3 pH so all good)

Hops - 6g each NS & Magnum 60'
Saphir 28g + D Saaz 3g 20'

I added 2L more water than the recipe as i had a VERY slow sparge after adjusting my crush gap today+ more stirring of the mash during sparging (i batch sparge and have been getting poor extraction as i haven't been stirring the mash bed enough so the sugars at the bottom of the mash near the braid haven't been rinsing properly), so even though i had a preboil volume of 30L instead of 28L i still hit the target SG, so looks like this one may end up being a 23-24L batch at 1058 or so...

Will dump it out of cube and into fermenter with 250mL of WLP833 slurry from a Helles at about 12-13C then drop the temps to about 8C for a few weeks and hopefully be drinking it mid-late October.


----------



## kirem (16/8/09)

mika said:


> Kirem - How's the colour of that Maibock ? My impression was that it needed to be quite light/pale in colour. When I did a recipe for a Maibock and kept coming up way too dark with Munich, so resorted to Vienna. But then turned it around and used a large percentage of Vienna to try and get the malt back bone into it.



woke from my beer fueled dreams at 5.30am to a maibock mash sitting at 75degC. I love automation. final sparge happenig as we speak.

est colour at the low end 11.8EBC according to promash, according to style guidelines, I could go to 22 EBC.

I mashed at 69degC to try and keep some malt sweetness in the final beer.

IMC isn't to greatest of munichs and it is getting a bit old now


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (16/8/09)

kirem said:


> woke from my beer fueled dreams at 5.30am to a maibock mash sitting at 75degC. I love automation. final sparge happenig as we speak.
> 
> est colour at the low end 11.8EBC according to promash, according to style guidelines, I could go to 22 EBC.
> 
> ...



If the IMC is old I can't imagine you getting much out of it. Even when it is fresh it isn't a patch on Weyermann Munich.
I would have resorted to a lower mash temp too but interested to hear how this one comes out kirem :beer: .

C&B
TDA


----------



## drsmurto (16/8/09)

About to start the sparge on a bitter.

4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Bairds) (5.9 EBC) Grain 88.89 % 
0.25 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (170.0 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
0.25 kg Wheat, Torrified (Bairds) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.56 % 
22.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60 %] (60 min) Hops 24.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60 %] (15 min) Hops 8.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire

20L
OG 1.048
EBC 18
IBU 33

Have halved my normal FO addition and reduced the 15 min addition to 0.75g/L. Trying to slowly work my way towards the bitters i had on tap in the UK (malty with low hop aroma) rather than the hoppier english pale ales i tend to brew.


----------



## barls (16/8/09)

just mashed in on the dark braggot.
heres the recipe i had done
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=35961


----------



## randyrob (16/8/09)

mika said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> Hey Rob, weren't you looking at getting your Audrino dealio to drive the fridge temp ? <_mika - waiting, watching_ h34r: >




Hey Mate,

Yes i've got it working great. Does both heat and cool. I can remotely monitor and control (either via a computer or phone) and it has a live graph.

I've got an apa fermenting @ 19*c and a IPA @ 21*c in the same fridge at the moment.

Here's a screenshot where the two temp probes are connected to different fermenters.




The last thing i was looking at adding was the ability to choose a "Fermentation Schedule" depending on the flavour profile or yeast used during fermentation. e.g. start at 18*c and ramp a degree a day for a saison. that's why kirem's schedule sparked my interest.

Rob.


----------



## clean brewer (16/8/09)

A.I.P.A on the boil now...  Can finally get a new supply of Hops after this clean out......

Will probably dry hop also.. :icon_drool2: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: A.I.P.A
Brewer: Jody Fischer
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 50.43 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 15.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 50.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.00 kg Ale - Golden Promise (6.3 EBC) Grain 80.00 % 
2.00 kg Ale Malt (6.3 EBC) Grain 16.00 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich 1 (90.0 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
5.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.00 %] (90 min) (First Hops 2.3 IBU 
14.00 gm Galena [14.50 %] (90 min) (First Wort HopHops 11.8 IBU 
24.00 gm Chinook [11.10 %] (90 min) (First Wort HoHops 15.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Topaz [16.20 %] (20 min) Hops 4.9 IBU 
35.00 gm Willamette [4.60 %] (20 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (20 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (15 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
8.00 gm Willamette [4.60 %] (15 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
13.00 gm Tettnanger [3.00 %] (15 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
8.00 gm Willamette [4.60 %] (10 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 
5.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (10 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 
13.00 gm Tettnanger [3.00 %] (10 min) Hops 0.7 IBU 
13.00 gm Tettnanger [3.00 %] (5 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
5.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (5 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
8.00 gm Willamette [4.60 %] (5 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
13.00 gm Tettnanger [3.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
8.00 gm Willamette [4.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
5.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc


----------



## Katherine (16/8/09)

Brewed my first Munich lager yesterday

5.7kg of Munich 1
180g Caramunich 1

Hallertau 35g 60 min
Hallertau 15g 20 min

Wyeast Danish Lager

Mashed at 66
Mashed out 76

Smelt beautiful, had a little mishap though, I blew my pick up tube out with my plate chiller, so I only got 10 litres in the fermenter. Had to jug the rest. 

Stinks in the fridge pong that yeast stinks.


----------



## chappo1970 (16/8/09)

clean brewer said:


> 5.00 gm Northern Brewer [8.00 %] (90 min) (First Hops 2.3 IBU
> 14.00 gm Galena [14.50 %] (90 min) (First Wort HopHops 11.8 IBU
> 24.00 gm Chinook [11.10 %] (90 min) (First Wort HoHops 15.5 IBU
> 10.00 gm Topaz [16.20 %] (20 min) Hops 4.9 IBU
> ...



Holy crap J!  What a clean out mate... Save me bottle please? :icon_drool2: 



Katie have been taking chiller plate lessons from Pistol?




Katie said:


> Brewed my first Munich lager yesterday
> 
> 5.7kg of Munich 1
> 180g Caramunich 1
> ...


----------



## Katherine (16/8/09)

It was my 30th all grain yesterday also you would think I would have it right by now!


----------



## clean brewer (16/8/09)

Yes mate, only used up the Galena, Chinook and Northern Brewer..  Still have a shitload of Cascade, Willamette and US Tettnanger left of the Hops I got from Batz.. Time for a new order....  

All done and dusted now, 44ltrs into 2 cubes, hit 80% efficiency.... Going to try get it in the QABC..  

It was my 18th AG brew this year and 19th in Total, 5 of those brews have been doubles... :beerbang: 

CB


----------



## NickB (16/8/09)

Just finished an Aussie Dark Ale - was showing my dad how to brew as he's here on holiday for a couple of weeks!

Recipe: Aussie Old

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.036 SG
Expected OG: 1.050 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG
Expected ABV: 5.0 %
Expected ABW: 3.9 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 23.6
Expected Color: 23.0 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 4.300 kg (89.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.250 kg (5.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.250 kg (5.2 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Australian Super Pride (15.1 % alpha) 12 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Chiller 1000 g used In Boil
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: 64C



Ended up hitting 88% efficiency, so will be 22 IBUs or so. Should be a nice easy drinker.


PS: Bloody Hell CB - that beer should make the enamel peel off your teeth  Sounds bloody delicious!


----------



## KHB (17/8/09)

Just mashing this one in

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Amber Ale
Brewer: Ben 
Asst Brewer: Caitlyn
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 51.72 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 23.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 88.40 % 
0.35 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.87 % 
0.35 kg Crystal Medium, Bairds (150.0 EBC) Grain 3.87 % 
0.35 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 3.87 % 
35.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 24.0 IBU 
60.00 gm Williamette [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 10.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.30 %] (5 min) Hops 1.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [StartYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.05 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Protein Rest Add 27.15 L of water at 55.8 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccharification Heat to 68.0 C over 15 min 68.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 

Mashing in at 68.c to try and sort out my over attentuation ive been getting recently

Cheers
Scotsman


----------



## reviled (19/8/09)

Yea boi!! Just took a hydro sample of my Old Ale and shes down to 1016, so thats 14 points worth of sugar that the bretts munched its way through, the smell is awesome, like sweaty socks and cherry pie :icon_drool2: Yum!!!

Now the question is - when do I keg it?? Its been in the primary for about 3 months now, the Bretts been in there for 2 months, and activity appears to have slowed, allthough maybe not stopped completely?? I was considering kegging it, then hoping a few more points will drop giving me some natural carbonation - any thoughts??


----------



## Stuster (19/8/09)

Managed to squeeze in two batches yesterday. B) 

First up was a Simcoe IPA. Mostly Simcoe but bittered with Horizon. Pale, Munich, Wheat and Caramunich I. Just pitched some 1728 slurry on it.

Then was an amber weizen. Pale, wheat and a couple of kilos of dark wheat. Interesting to see what flavours that gives. The grain itself tasted and smelled along the lines of Coco Pops when I was milling it. :lol: Just pitched a packet of the dry Munich wheat yeast. First try using that. Seems like there's really mixed reports on that one, but hopefully even if the yeast doesn't contribute as much as a liquid variety the grains should carry the beer.

Edit: Reviled, I think that you should be fine kegging it. I doubt it'll drop much more though so it might not carbonate up by itself.


----------



## reviled (19/8/09)

Stuster said:


> Managed to squeeze in two batches yesterday. B)
> 
> First up was a Simcoe IPA. Mostly Simcoe but bittered with Horizon. Pale, Munich, Wheat and Caramunich I. Just pitched some 1728 slurry on it.
> 
> ...



Cheers Stu - ill keg it now, can allways force carb it later if it doesnt carb up...

Re the Simcoe IPA, keen to know how that turns out, I recently did an IPA with Williamette and Columbus fermented with 1728 and it was pretty tasty, the strain does hide the hops abit but in my case it balanced out the beer perfectly!! I think it would go great with some of the woody simcoe characteristics :icon_cheers:


----------



## A3k (20/8/09)

Just sparging this one at the moment. It was going to be an american blonde ale, but i keep adding to it. i'm thinking it's closer to an APA now.

Cheers,
Al

Al's American Blonde
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 20/09/2009 
Style: Blonde Ale Brewer: Al 
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: 
Boil Volume: 31.38 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % Equipment: Brew Pot (7.5 gal) and Igloo Cooler (10 Gal) 
Actual Efficiency: 81.17 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 72.92 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRM) Grain 20.83 % 
0.20 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (25.0 SRM) Grain 4.17 % 
0.10 kg Crystal Pale (Bairds) (50.8 SRM) Grain 2.08 % 
6.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 6.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (60 min) Hops 14.6 IBU 
6.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (20 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
6.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (20 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
6.00 gm Saaz-B [8.00 %] (20 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
6.00 gm Saaz-B [8.00 %] (10 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
6.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (10 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
10.00 gm Saaz-B [8.00 %] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.045 SG (1.038-1.054 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.049 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Color: 5.9 SRM (3.0-6.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 30.4 IBU (15.0-28.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 12.2 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.47 % (3.80-5.50 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.08 % 
Actual Calories: 456 cal/l


----------



## mika (20/8/09)

randyrob said:


> Hey Mate,
> 
> Yes i've got it working great. Does both heat and cool. I can remotely monitor and control (either via a computer or phone) and it has a live graph.
> 
> ...




So get on with it then. I'll be back home and brewing within a fortnight


----------



## Cortez The Killer (21/8/09)

Putting this down tomorrow

Rye In Your Eye!
Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (Kg): 4.45
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.47
Anticipated SRM: 6.1
Anticipated IBU: 35.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
4.5 0.20 kg. Weyermann - Carared Germany 1.036 24
32.6 1.45 kg. Weyermann - Rye Malt Germany 1.029 3
62.9 2.80 kg. Simpson Marris Otter England 1.037 3

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Chinook Pellet 8.46 21.9 60 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo  Pellet 6.69 4.7 25 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 4.77 3.3 25 min.
10.00 g. Hallertauer Pellet 2.23 1.6 25 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 6.69 1.9 5 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 4.14 1.2 5 min.
10.00 g. Hallertauer Pellet 2.23 0.6 5 min.

Yeast
-----
1272 American Ale II


----------



## bradsbrew (21/8/09)

Put this one down today whilst digging the footings for the new deck.

Brads Best Bitter

4kg BB Ale
1kg Aromatic
1kg Vienna
0.25kg Carared
0.25kg Special B
0.15kg Pale Wheat

10g Willamette FWH 90min
35g First Gold 60min
15g First Gold 15min
15g Styrian Goldings 15min
15g Styrian Goldings 0min

Colour looks fickin awesome
Will throw in some 1275 tomorrow. 

Brad


----------



## Bizier (22/8/09)

Cubed 50L earlier this afternoon, a mild with on-hand ingredients (thus no brown malt and why I used JW Trad instead of my precious MO):

7.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 85.26 % 
0.35 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 4.26 % 
0.35 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 4.26 % 
0.20 kg Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 2.44 % 
0.16 kg Chocolate Malt - Pale (800.0 EBC) Grain 1.95 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2Grain 1.83 % 
20.00 gm Northdown [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.10 %] (30 min) Hops 5.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs British Cask Ale (Wyeast Labs #1026) Yeast-Ale 

TF Crystal is actually Med Simpsons Crystal... mm mmm.

I am really surprised with the pellet aroma of Northdown, I might have to dry hop something with it, really quite nice.


----------



## fraser_john (22/8/09)

Never used Galaxy before and decided to try a single hop APA with it! Those hops are the stickiest I have ever used and they smell sooooo gooood.

Brewing Date: Saturday August 22, 2009
Head Brewer: John M Fraser
Asst Brewer: 
Recipe: Galaxy APA

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (Kg): 5.60
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.78
Anticipated SRM: 8.7
Anticipated IBU: 48.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Actual OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.39
Actual FG: 1.012 Plato: 3.07

Alc by Weight: 3.91 by Volume: 5.00 From Measured Gravities.
ADF: 75.2 RDF 62.6 Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 86 %
Anticipated Points From Mash: 51.66
Actual Points From Mash: 54.09


Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
4.2 0.23 kg. Crystal 60L America 1.034 60
4.2 0.23 kg. Weyermann Caramunich II Germany 1.035 63
87.5 4.90 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.038 3
4.2 0.23 kg. Wheat Malt Germany 1.039 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Galaxy Whole 14.90 15.8 60 min.
15.00 g. Galaxy Whole 14.90 21.2 45 min.
15.00 g. Galaxy  Whole 14.90 8.0 20 min.
12.00 g. Galaxy Whole 14.90 3.8 10 min.
17.00 g. Galaxy Whole 14.90 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1272 American Ale II


----------



## razz (22/8/09)

I've been thinking about my next brew for a week now frazer_john, and I have all those goodies in my brew cave. Pardon me, I have pellets, not whole hops. I do love APA although I might keep the BU's down and keep some for dry hopping. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Weizguy (22/8/09)

mika said:


> Don't belive I was a subscriber at that time, if you can post the Alaskan Smoked Porter recipe or add to the recipe database or PM me, twould be greatly appreciated.


Have finally posted this recipe in the Recipe Db.

Beerz, guys (incl girls)


----------



## Bizier (22/8/09)

Hectic going there Les... I'd love to see photos of the setup for the smoking. I was thinking brewing about one of these the other day, but using the Wey Rauch.


----------



## Steve (23/8/09)

Heating the water for this:

7.5kg BB Pale
1kg BB Galaxy
600gms BB Wheat
500gms Light Crystal
500gms Caraoma
250gms Chocolate

49gms Northern brewer (9.6) @ 60
15gms fuggles (4.2%) @ 20, 10 & 0

US05

Mash at 68

Cheers
Steve


----------



## joecast (23/8/09)

mashing in my first single malt beer. all wey pils, magnum for bittering and saaz at 5min. wyeast 2124.
joe


----------



## technocat (23/8/09)

joecast said:


> mashing in my first single malt beer. all wey pils, magnum for bittering and saaz at 5min. wyeast 2124.
> joe


G'day Joe

I did one similar off a recipe posted here using Bo-Pils, Northern Brewer and 90gr of Czeck Saaz. Used Wyeast Budvar and added some wheat. Been in the keg filtered for two weeks and had a sample yesterday and happy to report a very nice drop. Colour of pale straw and clear as crystal. 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## joecast (23/8/09)

Beernut said:


> G'day Joe
> 
> I did one similar off a recipe posted here using Bo-Pils, Northern Brewer and 90gr of Czeck Saaz. Used Wyeast Budvar and added some wheat. Been in the keg filtered for two weeks and had a sample yesterday and happy to report a very nice drop. Colour of pale straw and clear as crystal.
> 
> :icon_cheers:



thanks beernut. been tossing between the boho and german. not sure why i went with this recipe but hope it turns out well. hopefully i get a good idea of what the pils malt gives as i have plenty of it around. might go with a german pils next time. cheers.
joe

forgot to mention also hoping to use the 2124 yeast cake for another attempt at a baltic porter in a month or so.


----------



## technocat (23/8/09)

I intend to try some porters later on in the year as the Stouts are a bit heavy for me. ATM just concentrating on lagers and Pils while the weather is a bit cool. I had great success with these styles last winter so I am trying for some stock for Xmas. Then back into the APA's

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Thommo (23/8/09)

I have finally found some brew time.

Doing a double brew day, possible get three away if I play my cards right.

Sparging a Weizen at the moment, 50/50 galaxy and wheat, 13 IBU with spalt, 3068 yeast and 1052 SG.

Following that up with an alt, and if I have time, a bitter or Aussie Ale. Probably go with the Aussie ale.

Good day for it in Sydney at the moment too.

Thommo.


----------



## Duff (23/8/09)

joecast said:


> mashing in my first single malt beer. all wey pils, magnum for bittering and saaz at 5min. wyeast 2124.
> joe



Yum.


----------



## reviled (23/8/09)

Clearing out stock and brewing a Summer Pils today
1.5kg Pils
1.6kg Golden Promise
120g CaraRed
450g Flaked Maize
900g Wheat
45 - 18g Simcoe 12.2%
0 - 14g Simcoe, 14g Centennial
Wyeast 2124

And yesterday brewed an American Stout loaded with roast and american hops :icon_drool2:

3.72kg Golden Promise
1.2kg Munich II
360g Dark Crystal
155g Cara Amber
155g Brown
180g Roast Barley
180g Chocolate
60g Black Patent
60-12g Nugget, 12g Columbus
20 - 20g Columbus, 25g Williamette
5 - 10g Columbus, 15g Williamette
Dry - 20g Columbus, 30g Williamette, 20g Amarillo, 30g Simcoe

And of course good ol S-05


----------



## Duff (23/8/09)

Brewed a version of Browndogs LCPA yesterday with FNQ Bunyip and The Drunk Arab here. Look forward to getting the yeast into it.

LCPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 
Total Grain (kg): 9.50
Anticipated OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.75
Anticipated SRM: 4.9
Anticipated IBU: 45.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
63.2 6.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner  Australia 1.037 2
10.5 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
5.3 0.50 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 2
21.1 2.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.30 20.4 60 min.
10.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.10 8.2 60 min.
40.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 10.3 20 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.30 3.1 10 min.
20.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.10 3.3 5 min.
60.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.10 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (23/8/09)

Duff said:


> Brewed a version of Browndogs LCPA yesterday with FNQ Bunyip and The Drunk Arab here. Look forward to getting the yeast into it.
> 
> LCPA
> 
> ...



And a very laid back brewday it was too. Thanks for having me and was great to meet your family and Bunyip and his family. Thanks for having me :beer: !

Would like to see the recipe for that Dark Ale of yours, cracking beer that was.

C&B
TDA


----------



## brendanos (23/8/09)

Berliner Weiss' - 3 worts from 4 gyles @ 1.031, 1.039 (blend of two kettles and sterile water) & 1.035 (unboiled), first bac(teria) off the rank!


----------



## Stuster (23/8/09)

Interesting, brendanos. Good idea to try a portion unboiled. I've been meaning to get round to using the Wyeast BW blend I have in the fridge. Was going to do two batches with different runnings but I think you've inspired me to split the second runnings into two now and not boil half of it. Did you mash hop? Which runnings gave you which mix?


----------



## brendanos (23/8/09)

Stuster said:


> Interesting, brendanos. Good idea to try a portion unboiled. I've been meaning to get round to using the Wyeast BW blend I have in the fridge. Was going to do two batches with different runnings but I think you've inspired me to split the second runnings into two now and not boil half of it. Did you mash hop? Which runnings gave you which mix?






Yep mash hopped with 30 minutes remaining (2 hour mash at 64C) and immediately before mashing out at 80C (20g hallertau hersbrucker 2.2% each addition). The blending was a bit tricky - first runnings were run into big kettle til runoff hit 1.030 (collected approx 28L @ 1.055), then diverted to the fermenter for ~ 15L, then back to top up the main kettle. The final runnings were run into a smaller kettle for a seperate boil. ~5L of the main kettle was used to top up the no-boil to 20L for gravity of 1.035.

Post boil - I had 29L @ 1.039 and 9L @ 1.020, filled a small fermenter (13L) with 1.039, then blended the other two with some sterile water to get 25L @ 1.031.

I pitched lacto in all three, ale yeast in two (will wait for third to sour before ale yeast), and will pitch brett when it's all over. After half a day the no boil is tasting like apricots, while the others taste like wort and slightly yeasty wort.


----------



## Stuster (23/8/09)

brendanos said:


> After half a day the no boil is tasting like apricots



Mmmmm, apricots. :icon_drool2: 

Ok, I'm inspired now. I wasn't going to mash hop, but seems like something different so I'm going to give that a go too. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Duff (23/8/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> And a very laid back brewday it was too. Thanks for having me and was great to meet your family and Bunyip and his family. Thanks for having me :beer: !
> 
> Would like to see the recipe for that Dark Ale of yours, cracking beer that was.
> 
> ...



And it was a pleasure having you here. Was out cold this morning when you called by however :huh: Had an afternoon in the park with the new mums group. The Dad's could be found in the corner downing stubbies which was nice.

I'll send you a bottle of the finished brew when fermented with the dark ale receipe. Toast those oats.

Cheers mate.


----------



## yardy (27/8/09)

once i clean up from yesterdays GB i'm putting this one down, 

_*Pommy Bastard*_

4.500 Marris Otter
0.250 Wheat
0.150 Carared
0.07 Pale Chocolate

Bittered with Styrian Goldings and Finished with Fuggles to a total of 26 IBU

Windsor Yeast

Cheers
Yard


----------



## lobo (29/8/09)

just started the sparge.

23l.
og 1047

88.2% JWM pils 4.1kg
8.6% WYE pale wheat .4kg
3.2% WYE melanoidian .15kg

37ibu
superpride @60 10g
nelson sauvin
5g @ 30min
15g @ 20min
10g @10min
20g @flameout

wyeast 2007 pilsen lager slurry .5litre

will pitch at whatever it comes out of the plate chiller at, then drop it to 9deg after 24hrs.

Lobo


----------



## kirem (30/8/09)

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

07-B Amber Hybrid Beer, California Common Ale

Min OG: 1.048 Max OG: 1.054
Min IBU: 30 Max IBU: 45
Min Clr: 20 Max Clr: 28 Color in EBC

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.40 Wort Size (L): 25.40
Total Grain (kg): 5.85
Anticipated OG:  1.054 Plato: 13.34
Anticipated EBC: 23.0
Anticipated IBU: 42.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
62.1 3.63 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 8.43 5
9.6 0.56 kg. IMC Munich Australia 1.32 12
9.4 0.55 kg. Weyermann Caramunich I Germany 1.21 100
9.6 0.56 kg. Amber Malt Great Britain 1.09 69
9.4 0.55 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.28 4

Extract represented as Plato.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Galena Pellet 12.90 32.7 60 min.
45.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 6.60 10.0 15 min.
45.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 6.60 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----
WYeast 2112 Californian Lager


----------



## Barley Belly (30/8/09)

Planned a double today

First one is almost at mash out
Second is straight after
Both No-Chill



BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Adam's Aussie Pride
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.57 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 11.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 13.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.5 EBC) Grain 70.0 % 
1.00 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.0 EBC) Grain 20.0 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.0 % 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.30%] (40 min) Hops 13.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.30%] (0 min) (Aroma Hops - 
1 Pkgs Dry Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Copy of Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.03 L of water at 73.7 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 8.34 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 




Recipe: Adam's Saaz Pils
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner (Pils)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.57 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 6.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 11.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.0 EBC) Grain 89.5 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.5 % 
30.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (40 min) Hops 11.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -  
1 Pkgs Dry Ale Yeast (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Copy of Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.38 L of water at 73.7 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.92 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## barls (30/8/09)

re did my curious experiment yesterday as a double batch. went well just a little under gravity due to a low boil.
i doubled the amount of smoke malt and also increased the amount of time it was smoked.
Batch 2 of Smoked Schwarz

Dates
Date Brewed: 29 Aug 2009 Date Racked: 29 Aug 2009
Date Packaged: 29 Aug 2009 Date Ready: 29 Aug 2009


Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
4C-Dark Lager-Schwarzbier

Minimum OG: 1.046 SG Maximum OG: 1.052 SG
Minimum FG: 1.010 SG Maximum FG: 1.016 SG
Minimum IBU: 22 IBU Maximum IBU: 32 IBU
Minimum Color: 17.0 SRM Maximum Color: 30.0 SRM


Recipe Overview
Target Wort Volume Before Boil: 54.00 l Actual Wort Volume Before Boil: 56.00 l
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 40.00 l Actual Wort Volume After Boil: 45.00 l
Target Volume Transferred: 40.00 l Actual Volume Transferred: 45.00 l
Target Volume At Pitching: 40.00 l Actual Volume At Pitching: 45.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 38.00 l Actual Volume Of Finished Beer: 45.00 l
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.036 SG Actual Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG
Target OG: 1.048 SG Actual OG: 1.041 SG
Target FG: 1.013 SG Actual FG: -No Record-
Target Apparent Attenuation:: 71.9 % Actual Apparent Attenuation: 100.0 %
Target ABV: 4.6 % Actual ABV: 5.4 %
Target ABW: 3.6 % Actual ABW: 4.3 %
Target IBU (using Tinseth): 32.7 IBU Actual IBU: 28.2 IBU
Target Color (using Morey): 22.4 SRM Actual Color: 20.7 SRM
Target Mash Efficiency: 80.0 % Actual Mash Efficiency: 90.6 %
Target Fermentation Temp: 11 degC Actual Fermentation Temp: 11 degC


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
German Pilsner Malt 4.000 kg 51.8 % 1.1 In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 1.965 kg 25.5 % 2.3 In Mash/Steeped
German Smoked Malt 1.200 kg 15.5 % 0.6 In Mash/Steeped
Weyermann Carafa Special II 0.555 kg 7.2 % 48.1 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
super pride 15.1 % 30 g 32.7 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End

Yeast
White Labs WLP838-Southern German Lager

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (66C/151F)

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 66 degC 60


----------



## NickB (30/8/09)

Mashing this atm. Trying out a modification to my HERMS temp probe placement (ala Chappo) and just used my new electric HLT for the first time (2200W element in a 50L SS vessel....)


Recipe: Pillar of Stout
Style: 13E-Stout-American Stout

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG
Expected OG: 1.053 SG
Expected FG: 1.014 SG
Expected ABV: 5.2 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 48.1
Expected Color: 48.2 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 73.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 4.400 kg (85.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Roasted Barley 0.340 kg (6.6 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.150 kg (2.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.150 kg (2.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Black Malt 0.100 kg (1.9 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Australian Super Pride (15.1 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
Australian Pride Of Ringwood (8.3 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Chiller used In Boil
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1084-Irish Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins

Cheers


----------



## drsmurto (30/8/09)

Double batch of an Aussie Pale Ale for a camping trip with mates.

8.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.2 EBC) Grain 88.54 % 
0.60 kg Wheat, Torrified (Bairds) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.25 % 
0.30 kg Amber Malt (Bairds) (100.0 EBC) Grain 3.13 % 
0.20 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 2.08 % 
60.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 41.3 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
7.50 gm Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Coopers Ale (Coopers) Yeast-Ale 

40L (30L boil, 10L of boiling water added at FO)
OG 1.047
BU 30ish
EBC about that.

Mashed in, now time for a coffee and the sunday paper so i can read about how good the crows boys were last night and how shit the power was (lowest crowd on record to boot!)

Happy days


----------



## NickB (30/8/09)

How do you find that recipe Dr. S? I'm looking for a decent aussie lager/pale ale recipe for my swill loving mates. Wouldn't mind something with a little bit of flavour as a gateway beer......


Cheers


----------



## kirem (30/8/09)

kirem said:


> A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report
> 
> BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
> -------------------------------
> ...



All done and dusted.

86% efficiency 26L of 13Plato measured in the fermenter.

I finally gave up on the recirculating cooling water for the plate chiller. Made a quick change and hooked the hose up to the plate chiller. 100ish -->17 degC in one pass.
No more waiting an hour for the thing to cool.
Recirculate on itself for about 15min to try and keep some cold break in the kettle then into the fermenter.

most enjoyable brew morning ever


----------



## kevo (30/8/09)

Just made the Ordinary Bitter from BCS yesterday. Small batch, my second all grain batch(BIAB), went very smoothly and even overshot my gravity!  

A great mornings brewing and it's happily chugging away in the fermenter this morning....

Was surprised how little break material I ended up with, recall heaps after my first AG batch a while back. Give it time though, see how much falls out in the fermenter.

Kev


----------



## drsmurto (30/8/09)

NickB said:


> How do you find that recipe Dr. S? I'm looking for a decent aussie lager/pale ale recipe for my swill loving mates. Wouldn't mind something with a little bit of flavour as a gateway beer......
> 
> 
> Cheers



Nick - Never made it before and to date, have only made 1 aussie pale ale/sparkling ale. That was Boilerboys legendary CSA. :beer: 

The recipe is a variation on my standard english bitter (90% ale, 5% crystal, 5% torrified wheat) with some amber malt thrown in for a little bit of complexity.

Going for a nice easy drinker for mates who do drink my beer but prefer those that arent too hoppy.

SO will be taking 2 kegs of this and 2 kegs of golden ale.


----------



## reviled (30/8/09)

Brewing a dark Bitter today, nice quick and easy brew day, started at 1:30pm and im chilling now B) 

90% Golden Promise
7% Cara Aroma
3% Chocolate

60 - 35g NZ goldings
20 - 18g Williamette
0 - 11g Williamette, 5g NZ Goldings

1469 West Yorkshire :icon_drool2:


----------



## NickB (30/8/09)

Thanks Dr!


Cheers


----------



## Thirsty Boy (30/8/09)

Just bout to drain a Cream Ale into the cube.

The bastard wouldn't run off the last 4L ... the first 36 - no problem. The last 4.... it got poked, tilted, taken out of the mash tun so I could check stuff out, put back in.... dribbles. Eventually I had to shove it in a BIAB bag... where upon I got my last 4L plus an extra 1 or 2 in about 45 seconds.

An inauspicious way to do my last brew in that mash tun - new tun from Beer Belly will be in place for my next brew. Complete brewery re-vamp really because I will install my new kettle, and I think I am going to go all electric and swap from no-sparge to continuous sparge.

Anyway .. the cream ale will turn out fine and I ended up with about 80% efficiency into the kettle - thanks to the extra couple of litres I got courtesy of the bag.

Cant wait to be brewing with a full width false bottom.... flow rates here I come (hopefully)

TB


----------



## BoilerBoy (30/8/09)

Just dry hopping and Aussie Red ale,

30L Batch

2.5kg BB Ale
2.5kg Vienna
400g Cara Red
50g Cara Aroma
500g Wheat
200g Flaked Barley
80g Roast Barley

10g SuperPride FWH
10g Superpride 45min
20g N.Z. Willamette 15min
dry hopped with 5g Superpride & 15g N.Z. Willamette

29.9 IBU
1.o52 OG
Recultured Coopers Yeast

Nice red hue with the Superpride and roast barley doing enough to keep the sweetness in check

BB


----------



## warra48 (30/8/09)

About to weigh and mill the grains, in readiness for tomorrow.
Will have everything ready to go, and will fire up the HLT about 5:30 or 6:00 AM.

Best Bitter
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 25.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

3500.00 gm Maris Otter (6.0 EBC) Grain 82.16 % 
310.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 7.28 % 
220.00 gm CaraMunich II (120.0 EBC) Grain 5.16 % 
150.00 gm Amber Malt (85.0 EBC) Grain 3.52 % 
80.00 gm Crystal Dark (260.0 EBC) Grain 1.88 % 
25.00 gm EK Goldings [4.50 %] (60 min) (First WortHops 13.4 IBU 
10.00 gm EKGoldings [4.80 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (60 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (Dry Hop 7 daysHops - 
30.00 gm EKGoldings [4.80 %] (15 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [StarteYeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion 68C for 90 minutes.


----------



## np1962 (30/8/09)

Just pitched the yeast into this, unashamedly using a recipe posted somewhere by Tony. B) 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Tony's Xmas Ale
Brewer: NigeP
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Specialty Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 14.00 L 
Boil Size: 19.98 L
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 13.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 43.73 % 
1.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 43.73 % 
0.10 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 2.92 % 
38.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [5.60 %] (45 minHops 30.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [5.60 %] (5 min)Hops 3.5 IBU 
0.07 oz Cinnamon Stick (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.25 tsp All Spice (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.25 tsp Nutmeg (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Ginger Root (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
2.00 items Clove (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
3.00 items Cardamon Seeds (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
50.00 ml Orange Juice (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.33 kg Honey (2.0 EBC) Sugar 9.62 % 
1 Pkgs SafBrew Specialty Ale (DCL Yeast #T-58) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 3.10 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 8.08 L of water at 74.1 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 6.00 L of water at 92.4 C 77.0 C 


Notes:
------
Mix Spices with 1 Cup Boiling Water and Honey, Add to boil 5 mins from end.


----------



## winkle (30/8/09)

The first of the hop additions has just gone in.

Galaxy Imperium
Imperial IPA

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L
Boil Time: 75 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU
5.70 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 76.51 %
1.00 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 13.42 %
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 6.71 %
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
25.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 33.5 IBU
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (30 min) Hops 20.6 IBU
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (15 min) Hops 13.3 IBU
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (5 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops -
0.25 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 3.36 %



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.089 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.023 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.75 %
Bitterness: 67.3 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l
Est Color: 6.1 SRM


----------



## glennheinzel (31/8/09)

Separator Double Goat (Doppelbock). JZ's recipe. Name is from a brain storming session with Doc and Damon.

Size: 21.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Original Gravity: 1.086 
Terminal Gravity: 1.021
Color: 19.0
Alcohol: 8.5% 
Bitterness: 25.38

Ingredients:
6.4 kg Wey Munich TYPE II
1.8 kg Wey Pilsner Malt
0.9 kg Wey Caramunich TYPE II
31.0 g Hallertau (5.8%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
8.0 g Hallertau (5.8%) - added during boil, boiled 30 min


----------



## Kleiny (1/9/09)

Steam Beer today

5kg Pale
500g Munich
500g carahell
60g Pale Choc

30g Northern brewer 60min
30g Northern brewer 30min
30g Northern brewer 1 min

Californian Lager Yeast Wyeast

Similar to Jamils recipe in brewing Classic styles, trying to get something along the lines of Anchor steam, I know this beer will be different but at least i should get the idea of style.


----------



## Barley Belly (1/9/09)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Aussie Brown
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.69 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 32.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.5 EBC) Grain 87.9 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Pale (Crisp) (500.0 EBC) Grain 5.5 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Dark (Crisp) (240.0 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
0.15 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00%] (45 min) Hops 19.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Cluster [7.00%] (10 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Cluster [7.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Harvested Slurry (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.55 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 11.87 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.59 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## Barley Belly (1/9/09)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: EKG Bitter
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Ordinary Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.69 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 25.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 89.9 % 
0.20 kg Amber (Crisp) (45.0 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Medium (Crisp) (150.0 EBC) Grain 4.5 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Barley (Crisp) (1350.0 EBC) Grain 1.1 % 
15.00 gm  Pilgrim [11.50%] (45 min) Hops 18.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (5 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Dry Ale Yeast (Fermentis #S-04) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.45 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 11.61 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.43 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## Barley Belly (1/9/09)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Golden Chinook
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.57 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 14.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.5 EBC) Grain 54.3 % 
0.90 kg Munich Light (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 19.6 % 
0.90 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 19.6 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (90.0 EBC) Grain 6.5 % 
18.00 gm Chinook [11.00%] (45 min) Hops 20.7 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Harvested Slurry (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.60 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.00 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.68 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## Barley Belly (1/9/09)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Summer Sauvin
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.57 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 13.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.75 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.5 EBC) Grain 78.9 % 
0.50 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.0 EBC) Grain 10.5 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 10.5 % 
17.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.50%] (45 min) Hops 20.2 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Harvested Slurry (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.39 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.93 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## Barley Belly (1/9/09)

My variant of Smurto's

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Amarillo Gold
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Special or Best Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.57 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 14.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.5 EBC) Grain 54.3 % 
0.90 kg Munich Light (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 19.6 % 
0.90 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 19.6 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (90.0 EBC) Grain 6.5 % 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20%] (40 min) Hops 16.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20%] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Harvested Slurry (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.60 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.00 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.68 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## Barley Belly (1/9/09)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Simple Simcoe
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.57 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 9.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.75 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (6Grain 100.0 % 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (40 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Harvested Sluury (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.39 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.93 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## Barley Belly (1/9/09)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Tooheys Real Toucan
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Altbier
TYPE: Extract
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.73 L
Estimated OG: 1.068 SG
Estimated Color: 41.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: - %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.50 kg Extra Light Dry Extract (5.9 EBC) Dry Extract 30.6 % 
3.40 kg Tooheys Real Ale (72.3 EBC) Extract 69.4 % 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80%] (10 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle English Ale (DCL Yeast #S-04) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: None
Total Grain Weight: 4.54 kg
----------------------------


----------



## Fents (1/9/09)

brewed this last sunday :

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Soda Ale
Brewer: Fenton
Asst Brewer: Troydo
Style: Cream Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 85.00 L 
Boil Size: 95.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 7.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item  Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 39.44 % 
7.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 39.44 % 
3.75 kg Corn - Yellow, Flaked (Briess) (2.6 EBC) Grain 21.13 % 
134.00 gm Liberty [4.30 %] (60 min) Hops 16.4 IBU 
31.00 gm Liberty [4.30 %] (10 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs US-05 (DCL) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Fents (1/9/09)

brewing this on friday with rook and co :

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Hair of the Rooks Oktober Occy
Brewer: Fenton
Asst Brewer: Rook, Troy
Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 87.00 L 
Boil Size: 100.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 18.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
11.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (8.5 EBC) Grain 55.00 % 
9.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (23.0 EBC) Grain 45.00 % 
62.00 gm Magnum [13.50 %] (60 min) Hops 22.6 IBU 
74.25 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [3.70 %] (15 min)Hops 3.7 IBU 
4.60 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) Yeast-Lager


----------



## chappo1970 (5/9/09)

Just mashed this Ross inspired Summer Ale. Should be nice :icon_cheers: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Chappo' Summer Ale
Brewer: Chappo
Asst Brewer: DeeJay
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (40.0) Light Summer ale with citrus overtones from the NS

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 49.51 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 9.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.90 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 87.29 % 
0.70 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.73 % 
0.45 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 4.97 % 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin (NZ) [11.40 %] (60 min) Hops 12.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin (NZ) [11.40 %] (30 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Nelson Sauvin (NZ) [11.40 %] (15 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Nelson Sauvin (NZ) [11.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.05 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 16.99 L of water at 55.6 C 50.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 15.11 L of water at 86.7 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 15.00 L of water at 99.3 C 75.6 C 

Sherman is working bewutifully!

Nearly whacked a 1kg of rye in this one. Thanks to Maple I'm addicted to the stuff maybe next time?

Chap Chap


----------



## Mantis (5/9/09)

Just about to go and cube this thing. Dunno how it will come out as I just pulled this one out of my head. A pale of some sort  

Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 19.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 63.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5000.00 gm Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 85.03 % 
520.00 gm Amber Malt (Joe White) (45.3 EBC) Grain 8.84 % 
330.00 gm Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 5.61 % 
30.00 gm Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 0.51 % 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.50 %] (60 min) (FirsHops 16.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.90 %] (45 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs US-05 Yeast-Ale


----------



## Bizier (5/9/09)

I brewed this today because I was not arsed to do the thinking involved in a barleywine when sick and hungover, I think it will be a cracker:

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 44 Texas Hop Dropper
Brewer: Dan
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 46.00 L 
Boil Size: 54.26 L
Measured OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 48.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.20 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 82.83 % 
1.00 kg Simpsons Med Crystal - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 10.10 % 
0.50 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (886.5 EBC) Grain 5.05 % 
0.20 kg Bairds Dark Crystal - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 2.02 % 
35.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.7 IBU 
45.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (15 min) Hops 7.8 IBU 
45.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 4.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (0 min) (Aroma HopHops - 

Pitched one S04 & one US05, fementing at 18 deg C


----------



## NickB (6/9/09)

About to dough in on this. Testing a new HERMS configuration and pump plumbing.

Recipe: Aussie Lager
Style: 1C-Light Lager-Premium American Lager

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.027 SG
Expected OG: 1.049 SG
Expected FG: 1.009 SG
Expected ABV: 5.3 %
Expected ABW: 4.2 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 27.9
Expected Color: 2.7 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 81.5 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 10 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Galaxy 4.000 kg (88.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
Sugar - Corn Sugar/Dextrose (Dry) 0.500 kg (11.1 %) Start Of Boil

Hops
Australian Pride Of Ringwood (8.3 % alpha) 25 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
Australian POR Flowers (8.3 % alpha) 20 g Loose Whole Hops used At turn off

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: DCL S-189-SafLager German Lager

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (65C/149F)
Step: Rest at 65 degC for 60 mins


Cheers


----------



## drsmurto (6/9/09)

Brewing a double batch of golden ale today for a camping trip at the end of the month. 

Been a while between golden ales for me!


----------



## reviled (6/9/09)

Random throw together brew with bits and pieces as i didnt have enough base malt this morning... 

Im going to call it a 'Fathers Day Ale'  

1.5kg Golden Promise
1.1kg Perle
800g Munich II
120g Melanoiden
120g CaraAroma
200g Dark Crystal
400g Flaked maize

FWH - 6g Nugget, 6g Simcoe
30 - 5g Chinook, 8g Columbus
15 - 10g Amarillo, 10g Centennial, 5g SImcoe
FO - 12g Amarillo, 12g Simcoe, 20g Centennial, 12g Columbus

Going to pitch it onto a cake of 1469 - not sure what to expect really...


----------



## winkle (6/9/09)

Off the the parents for FD lunch, hope to knock out a basic house Hefe-weizen this afternoon to be on tap for the 26th Brewday. 50% BB Pils, 50% BB Wheat, WB06 and one banana  .


----------



## Duff (6/9/09)

winkle said:


> .....50% BB Pils, 50% BB Wheat, WB06 and one banana  .



So that's the secret :lol:


----------



## Mantis (6/9/09)

Doing a wheat beer today and having first go at a stepped mash. 20min at 50C then 60min at 63

Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.76 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 10.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 63.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4000.00 gm Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 61.54 % 
1500.00 gm Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 23.08 % 
1000.00 gm Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 15.38 % 
22.00 gm Hallertauer [4.80 %] (30 min) Hops 7.6 IBU 
10.00 gm D Saaz [5.40 %] (30 min) Hops 3.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs Craftbrewer Weizen Yeast-Wheat 

Dunno if the munich is right but its in there now. I was going to add a small amount of caramalt but used the last of it yesterday.


----------



## drsmurto (7/9/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Brewing a double batch of golden ale today for a camping trip at the end of the month.
> 
> Been a while between golden ales for me!



You would have thought i had brewed this recipe enough not to have a challenging brew day but.........

Old timers moment, lost count of how much pils malt i had weighed out so i took a stab and added another kg.

Didnt have enough caramunich so made up the weight with caraamber.

Pre-boil SG was 10 points higher than what i wanted so some quick number crunching and it got diluted back down closer to desired OG. i was doing a double batch with a conc boil so i add 10L of boiling water at FO anyway, had to throw in an extra 5L to bring it down to a more reasonable OG and the keggle was so full i couldnt whirlpool.

Had the old man around for fathers day arvo tea and it ended up sitting in the keggle for 90 mins before chilling.

After all that, sample out of the chiller was nectar! :chug: 

Might have to take double the number of hydro readings to get thru the extra 5L........... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (7/9/09)

yardy said:


> once i clean up from yesterdays GB i'm putting this one down,
> 
> _*Pommy Bastard*_
> 
> ...



Yardy, missed that one... it sounds very TTL ish but I always use Fuggles first followed by Styrians and had never thought of doing it the other way round, how is it turning out?


----------



## Katherine (7/9/09)

Chappo said:


> Just mashed this Ross inspired Summer Ale. Should be nice :icon_cheers:
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: Chappo' Summer Ale
> ...




Try it with nelson and galaxy next time.... :icon_drool2: 

probably time I put another summer ale on.


----------



## Bribie G (7/9/09)

Comp brews are all out of the way so I can do whatever I like now: 

Sheepshaggers Cerveza


4000 Galaxy
500 Polenta

64 degrees 90 mins

15 NZ Green Bullet Flowers 90 mins
15 NZ Green Bullet Flowers 10 mins

500 Maltose rice malt syrup
Swiss Lager S-186 - A litre Schott Bottle of yeast cake saved off a previous Aus Lager (normally would use US-05 but don't want to waste the Swiss)

Training for my New Zealand trip next year :wub:


----------



## DiscoStu (7/9/09)

Brewed yesterday, will be pitching a starter 0.5Lt of WLP500 when I get home from work tonight

Recipe: AG12 - Belgium Blond
Brewer: Stuart
Style: Belgian Blond Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.94 L
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 12.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.40 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 80.60 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 7.46 % 
0.30 kg Melanoiden Malt (70.0 EBC) Grain 4.48 % 
18.00 gm Target [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops 15.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.10 %] (15 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 kg Candi Sugar, Clear (1.0 EBC) Sugar 7.46 % 
1 Pkgs Trappist Ale (White Labs #WLP500) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.20 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.17 L of water at 72.2 C 65.0 C


----------



## bradsbrew (10/9/09)

Will be steppin into making a pilsner tomorrow. Have made beers previous that I have called pilsners or lagers but weren't really.
What I have worked out is this.

35 litres

6.5kg BB galaxy
0.5kg vienna
0.25kg wey pale wheat

20g Green Bullet @60 min
20g Spalt @15
15g czech Saaz @10
15g Spalt @0
15g Czech Saaz @0

Yeast= WLP 800 @ 10degres

Any comments ????

Brad


----------



## winkle (10/9/09)

winkle said:


> Off the the parents for FD lunch, hope to knock out a basic house Hefe-weizen this afternoon to be on tap for the 26th Brewday. 50% BB Pils, 50% BB Wheat, WB06 and one banana  .



Brewing this tomorrow due to having a extended nanna nap after the FD lunch. HLT loaded and ready to go, marga ready and willing (banana frozen  ).


----------



## Scruffy (11/9/09)

on a whim i just bought:

7kg of golden promise
half kilo of aromatic
half kilo of wheat malt

i also bought:

a pack of nelson sauvin
a pack of amarillo
a bag of cascade

i know the thread is titled what are you brewing... so, what the fec should i do with it?

...i love this game!!


----------



## buttersd70 (11/9/09)

golden promise + american hops, _together_, makes Butters a _saaaad _panda.


----------



## Scruffy (11/9/09)

nelson it is then...!

and render a few litres of the lightish wort down to xxx mls?...

Don't panic mr butter sir, i have nz goldings, first gold and some styrian in the freezer...

and 1968.

after all, it is Thos Fawcett...


----------



## Scruffy (11/9/09)

buttersd70 said:


> golden promise + american hops, _together_, makes Butters a _saaaad _panda.



technically, the Aromatic is Dingemans...

...and you could argue for the NZ Amarillo because the wheat is Barrett Burston (well, they're nearly aussie)

i keep changing the recipe anyway, so watch out as mint and oak chips creep in, then feign surprise as throw in some chanterelle mushrooms, brew at 30C and finish it off with Brett...

:huh:


----------



## buttersd70 (11/9/09)

Scruffy said:


> Don't panic mr butter sir, i have nz goldings, first gold and some styrian in the freezer...
> 
> and 1968.
> 
> _after all, it is Thos Fawcett... _



Phew.  

Actually, I have had bber that has both us hops and GP...but the hops aren't thrown at it willy nilly, and you still get a nice malt backbone, with the lovely GP flavour. It's an amber that's very much _not _to style.  

Well, the GP would go cracking with any of the hops in the freezer....I've had all styrian GP bitters, and it's a luverly thing. I haven't used the aromatic...but reading the description, I'm thinking it might go very nicely with the GP in a best bitter...maybe, 5-7% (ish) of the grist?...


----------



## Scruffy (11/9/09)

Do you know, you've pre-empted me, I really hadn't thought anything out before visiting Ross's emporium (I just needed to get a couple of beers into the comp!). I'd got half a stupid AAAmerican IIIPA planned (hence the hops) and had already typed my grain order for a Landlord _'style'_ (with the styrian etc) the night before. Thanks for the nudge, TFGP should be afforded the appropriate respect...

i'll probably freeze the fruity hops, and... i reckon there might be some comedy value in a GP with huge First gold and my flavour of the month, 1968, then adding a bit of Brett and a couple of _not_ American oak pellets to the secondary for a few months...


----------



## elec (11/9/09)

Going to have a crack at a couple of pseudo Octoberfest beers this weekend, an Alt and a Kolsch, with the plan to let them sit in primary for a couple of weeks, then rack and CC for 3 weeks, . 
I haven't got the lagering capacity to brew the real thing, but these two , plus a fresh weizen and a couple bottles of domestically produced schnapps should make for a reasonable hoedown. :icon_chickcheers: 

Regards


----------



## drsmurto (11/9/09)

Scruffy said:


> Do you know, you've pre-empted me, I really hadn't thought anything out before visiting Ross's emporium (I just needed to get a couple of beers into the comp!). I'd got half a stupid AAAmerican *IIIPA* planned (hence the hops) and had already typed my grain order for a Landlord _'style'_ (with the styrian etc) the night before. Thanks for the nudge, TFGP should be afforded the appropriate respect...
> 
> i'll probably freeze the fruity hops, and... i reckon there might be some comedy value in a GP with huge First gold and my flavour of the month, 1968, then adding a bit of Brett and a couple of _not_ American oak pellets to the secondary for a few months...



Triple IPA.  

Picturing hop juice with some grain waved _over_ the mash tun. AKA, engine degreaser...... :lol:


----------



## Maple (12/9/09)

here's what's brewin at chez maple

Tribute to Brewdog (How to Disappear Completely)

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 44.00 Wort Size (L): 44.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.23
Anticipated OG: 1.036 Plato: 9.07
Anticipated SRM: 12.0
Anticipated IBU: 207.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 51.76 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.031 SG 7.75 Plato



Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
55.3 4.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
27.7 2.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 4
6.9 0.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
3.3 0.24 kg. JWM Amber Malt Australia 1.038 23
3.3 0.24 kg. Special B Malt Belgian 1.030 120
2.8 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 178
0.7 0.05 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 19.7 Mash H
60.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 37.9 First WH
20.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 14.0 60 min.
80.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 81.9 60 min.
40.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 14.3 30 min.
40.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 20.9 30 min.
36.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 4.2 3 min.
85.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 14.5 3 min.
200.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 0.0 Dry Hop

Yeast will likely be a split of Nottingham and 1968 just for kicks...


----------



## Fents (13/9/09)

whoa mate. 207 IBU's.....thats just nuts.


----------



## Bribie G (13/9/09)

Scruffy said:


> Do you know, you've pre-empted me, I really hadn't thought anything out before visiting Ross's emporium (I just needed to get a couple of beers into the comp!). I'd got half a stupid AAAmerican IIIPA planned (hence the hops) and had already typed my grain order for a Landlord _'style'_ (with the styrian etc) the night before. Thanks for the nudge, TFGP should be afforded the appropriate respect...
> 
> i'll probably freeze the fruity hops, and... i reckon there might be some comedy value in a GP with huge First gold and my flavour of the month, 1968, then adding a bit of Brett and a couple of _not_ American oak pellets to the secondary for a few months...



Scruffy what comp is that? (unless you are doing a specialty brew for the 2010). If I had that amount of GP I'd split it all in 2, mash 3.75 with some polenta or cornflakes, add a bit of Carafa and make a Camerons Strongarm type easy drinking dark bitter finished with Styrians. UK breweries are using some US hops now, even Brains of Cardiff  



The latest shining edition to our cask ale range, SA Gold was launched in 2006. Its refreshing and clean taste instantly proved popular with both consumers and industry experts winning awards only a year after being launched.

SA Gold is a full-flavoured, hoppy and refreshing golden ale. Careful use of hops creates a satisfying bitterness, perfectly balanced by vibrant citrus aromas and complex hop flavours from late-hopping using Cascade and Styrian Goldings. A deliciously satisfying and refreshing pint!

4.7% ABV


----------



## Kai (13/9/09)

Put down a brown porter yesterday, first brew in ages:

OG 1.056
33 IBU
55 EBC

6kg JW trad ale
300g Weyermann carafa I
300g Simpsons medium crystal
300g Simpsons golden naked oats

Millennium bittering
1 EKG plug @ 5 minutes

and fermenting away with Saf T-58, just for sumpin' diff'rent.


----------



## Stubbie (13/9/09)

> whoa mate. 207 IBU's.....thats just nuts.



And doubly so when the expected OG is 1.036 :blink: 

I hope its a typo and the batch size should actually be 22L, not 44L?


----------



## beers (13/9/09)

Maple said:


> Tribute to Brewdog (How to Disappear Completely)



Cheers for the reminder. I'd be meaning to try brewing this but forgot about it. Will have to get one going soon for this warmer weather.


----------



## Ross (15/9/09)

Put this one down yesterday...One of our favourite IPA's from our recent trip to NY

Adam's IPA 
American IPA 


Type: All Grain
Date: 13/09/2009 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 35.31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76.00 


Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.60 kg Pale Malt, Pilsner (Barrett Burston) (3.7 EBC) Grain 67.90 % 
1.70 kg Munich Malt 1 (16.0 EBC) Grain 20.61 % 
0.80 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 9.70 % 
0.15 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 1.78 % 
90.00 gm Amarillo [8.60 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
90.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (22 min) Hops 45.6 IBU 
90.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (15 min) Hops 28.3 IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.072 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 7.32 % 
Bitterness: 73.9 IBU Calories: 690 cal/l 
Est Color: 15.0 EBC Color: 


cheers Ross


----------



## brettprevans (15/9/09)

Stubbie said:


> And doubly so when the expected OG is 1.036 :blink:
> 
> I hope its a typo and the batch size should actually be 22L, not 44L?


nope its correct. mega hopped light alc beer. cant wait to try it.


----------



## beers (15/9/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> nope its correct. mega hopped light alc beer. cant wait to try it.



Sounds awesome - http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article.php?id=88


----------



## winkle (15/9/09)

beers said:


> Sounds awesome - http://www.brewdog.com/blog-article.php?id=88



:lol: 
Totally OTT, but now I really must try it.


----------



## beers (15/9/09)

winkle said:


> :lol:
> Totally OTT, but now I really must try it.



They cough up the recipe for it on the Brewdog BN show. It's an interesting concept that I'm keen to try.


----------



## Maple (15/9/09)

Stubbie said:


> And doubly so when the expected OG is 1.036 :blink:
> 
> I hope its a typo and the batch size should actually be 22L, not 44L?


Asked and answered... but it's all correct. If it turns out, this will be my contribution to the mexi-swap



beers said:


> They cough up the recipe for it on the Brewdog BN show. It's an interesting concept that I'm keen to try.


and this is where I got the inspiration. I know at least one other in Oz who has given this a run, and dead keen to see just what its like.


----------



## beers (15/9/09)

Maple said:


> and this is where I got the inspiration. I know at least one other in Oz who has given this a run, and dead keen to see just what its like.



I noticed you've cut out the caramalt. Which IIRC was about 1kg for a 20L batch. Do you have any concerns about not using it? Just asking because I thought the idea behind using such a high % of pale crystal was to beef up the body & sweetness to balance the insane hop levels for such a small beer. 
I'm interested to hear how it goes for you.. I want to get a clone down soon too :icon_cheers:


----------



## BEC26 (15/9/09)

Dr Smurto's Golden ale using Coopers Sparkling as the base.

1st time I've used real hops . .. they smell weird IMO lol VERY fruity!

Cheers


----------



## Maple (16/9/09)

beers said:


> I noticed you've cut out the caramalt. Which IIRC was about 1kg for a 20L batch. Do you have any concerns about not using it? Just asking because I thought the idea behind using such a high % of pale crystal was to beef up the body & sweetness to balance the insane hop levels for such a small beer.
> I'm interested to hear how it goes for you.. I want to get a clone down soon too :icon_cheers:


FFFFFFAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK. Had a look again at this recipe, and I have stuffed this up, Dammit, somehow I picked Vienna instead of Caramalt. I know I was in a hurry when i put it into promash initially, but never thought to check it again.

No I really question whether there is enough maltyness to carry the hop load, not likely... bugger bugger bugger. anyway, live and learn, we'll see how it comes up. Thanks for pointing that out though.


----------



## Quintrex (16/9/09)

Maple said:


> FFFFFFAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK. Had a look again at this recipe, and I have stuffed this up, Dammit, somehow I picked Vienna instead of Caramalt. I know I was in a hurry when i put it into promash initially, but never thought to check it again.
> 
> No I really question whether there is enough maltyness to carry the hop load, not likely... bugger bugger bugger. anyway, live and learn, we'll see how it comes up. Thanks for pointing that out though.



Steep and add some?


----------



## Maple (16/9/09)

Quintrex said:


> Steep and add some?


uncharted territory here, I'm 4 days into fermenting...on a 1.036 with nottingham, I figure i'll be almost done...you think it is still feasible and that the flavours would still mesh as opposed to 'layered' maltiness? open for input here fellas


----------



## jayse (16/9/09)

Today's brew


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Skunk Fart ale
Brewer: Jayse
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.35 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 18.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 79.37 % 
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (20.0 EBC) Grain 15.87 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [10.50 %] (60 min) Hops 25.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Northern Brewer [10.50 %] (20 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Northern Brewer [10.50 %] (5 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
15.00 gm NZ Cascade (whole) [8.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
60.00 gm NZ Cascade (whole) [8.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Denny's Fave 50 (Wyeast Labs #1450) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.30 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 16.43 L of water at 77.2 C 68.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 9.20 L of water at 92.1 C 75.6 C


----------



## reviled (16/9/09)

buttersd70 said:


> golden promise + american hops, _together_, makes Butters a _saaaad _panda.
> 
> View attachment 30748



Dont be so silly!! Golden Promise and American hops = Award winning IPA :icon_drool2: 

In fact, Golden Promise is my fave base malt, and I brew a shitload of American hopped beers, why not have that lovely GP malt backbone to hold the hops up high :icon_drool2:


----------



## Ross (16/9/09)

Inspired by the Imperial Mild idea, I've put this one together - Maybe one for the Xmas Swap to wash down the ribs with

*Carbrook Hop Head Mild *

Type: All Grain
Date: 16/09/2009 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 34.00 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 


Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.3 EBC) Grain 52.63 % 
0.80 kg Caramalt (40.0 EBC) Grain 21.05 % 
0.40 kg Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 10.53 % 
0.40 kg Maize, Flaked (Bairds) (2.5 EBC) Grain 10.53 % 
0.10 kg Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (1300.0 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
90.00 gm 5 mix (Cent/Cas/Ama/Col/Simcoe) [10.60 %] (20 min) Hops 61.7 IBU 
90.00 gm 5 mix [10.60 %] (15 min) Hops 50.6 IBU 
90.00 gm 5 mix [10.60 %] (10 min) Hops 36.9 IBU 
90.00 gm 5 mix [10.60 %] (5 min) Hops 20.3 IBU 
90.00 gm 5 mix [10.60 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
1 tsp PH.5.2 (Mash)
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 90mins)
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.038 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.50%
Bitterness: 169.5 IBU Calories: 374 cal/l 
Est Color: 46.5 EBC Color: Color 


Cheers Ross


----------



## chappo1970 (16/9/09)

Ross said:


> 90.00 gm 5 mix (Cent/Cas/Ama/Col/Simcoe) [10.60 %] (20 min) Hops 61.7 IBU
> 90.00 gm 5 mix [10.60 %] (15 min) Hops 50.6 IBU
> 90.00 gm 5 mix [10.60 %] (10 min) Hops 36.9 IBU
> 90.00 gm 5 mix [10.60 %] (5 min) Hops 20.3 IBU
> 90.00 gm 5 mix [10.60 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -



 Are you kidding me! 450grs of hops on and OG of 1.038! Lucky the American trip has had no effect on your brewing Rossco? LOL!







When does it go on tap at the shop? :icon_drool2: Too late Ross have it marked in on the calendar, 2 weeks from today Weds 30th Sept


----------



## Fents (16/9/09)

Hop head ross? more like hop junkie! :lol:


----------



## Katherine (16/9/09)

Looks nice to me... Im a Ross Recipe junkie so might have to give that one ago!


----------



## Ross (16/9/09)

Fents said:


> Hop head ross? more like hop junkie! :lol:




:lol: Actually the name was inspired by my new number plate for our Company Ute secured last Week *HOP HEAD*


cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/09)

Ross, I notice you are using a lot of gypsum in the couple of ales you have posted, is this due to the style or the Brisbane water? I've used a tad gypsum with Aussie Ales but avoid it with UK non-Burton ales.

:icon_offtopic: Are you in the shop Friday early afternoon? I'll be there about 1- 2 pm to pick up an order (will be on s/side anyway) and would like your opinion on an ale if I bring a bottle.


----------



## reviled (16/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Ross, I notice you are using a lot of gypsum in the couple of ales you have posted, is this due to the style or the Brisbane water? I've used a tad gypsum with Aussie Ales but avoid it with UK non-Burton ales.
> 
> :icon_offtopic: Are you in the shop Friday early afternoon? I'll be there about 1- 2 pm to pick up an order (will be on s/side anyway) and would like your opinion on an ale if I bring a bottle.



Bribie I use a teaspoon or two of gypsym in any beer I brew that has a whack of hops as I find it makes the hop bitterness alot crisper! Im not into the water chem thing yet, but I find theres nothing wrong with adding some gypsum :icon_cheers:


----------



## Ross (16/9/09)

Not often I brew the same beer twice, but the following has to be one of the best beers I've ever made & the keg just blew.
1 small tweak... Dropped the finishing hops by 30 gms & upped the dry hopping by 30gms - Brewed last Sunday.

Carbrook Imperial IPA 
Imperial IPA 

Type: All Grain
Date: 13/09/2009 
Batch Size: 27.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 35.31 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter Fawcetts (5.3 EBC) Grain 88.79 % 
0.50 kg Carared (43.0 EBC) Grain 4.67 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 0.93 % 
0.60 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (79.0 EBC) Sugar 5.61 %
45.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
45.00 gm NZ Saaz D [5.90 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
180.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (30 min) Hops 121.8 IBU 
45.00 gm NZ Saaz D [5.90 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
45.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (20 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Table Salt (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
4 Pkgs CraftBrewer American Ale (Safale #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.090 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 10.0 % 
Bitterness: 121.8 IBU Calories: 874 cal/l 
Est Color: 26.2 EBC 


Cheers Ross


----------



## Ross (16/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Ross, I notice you are using a lot of gypsum in the couple of ales you have posted, is this due to the style or the Brisbane water? I've used a tad gypsum with Aussie Ales but avoid it with UK non-Burton ales.
> 
> :icon_offtopic: Are you in the shop Friday early afternoon? I'll be there about 1- 2 pm to pick up an order (will be on s/side anyway) and would like your opinion on an ale if I bring a bottle.




Hi Bribie,

I've always added a teaspoon to help the hops stand out, but upping the level a little now from info learnt in the States.
My base water is rain water, so there's little in it.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Fents (16/9/09)

Ross said:


> :lol: Actually the name was inspired by my new number plate for our Company Ute secured last Week *HOP HEAD*
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



CRFTBRWR not available mate? just kidding i know its too long to fit on a plate.


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/09)

There's a BABBs member who has a brilliant quite accidental hop related number plate I saw in the car park last time - can't remember the numerals but it reads 123 FWH. Better than DMS I suppose. I'll try and get a photo next meeting.


----------



## warra48 (18/9/09)

Just sparging this one after an early morning start.

Hefeweizen
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 6.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

2450.00 gm Premium Pilsner (2.5 EBC) Grain 49.00 % 
2450.00 gm Wheat (4.0 EBC) Grain 49.00 % 
100.00 gm Carahell (27.0 EBC) Grain 2.00 % 
32.00 gm  Hallertau Germany [3.70 %] (60 min) Hops 12.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertau Germany [3.70 %] (15 min) Hops 1.9 IBU 
1 Pkgs Weizen (Wyeast #Weihenstephan 3068) [StartYeast-Wheat 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion 65C. 
Couldn't be bothered this time with decoctions.


----------



## technocat (18/9/09)

Ross said:


> My base water is rain water, so there's little in it.
> 
> Cheers Ross


G,day Ross, No doubt about it salt additions to rainwater really put's the icing on the cake as I have found out over time.


:icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle (18/9/09)

HLT is doing its thang, and I'm prepping a Devos Green Bullet SMASH. Good easy sessional, particularly since spring has buggered off and we've gone straight into summer.
Devos GBA
Must do a summer ale and a CAP soon as well.


----------



## Fourstar (18/9/09)

My Swap beer for the Xmas in July Case swap. The Reunification Express! Named after the train line that goes north to south in Vietnam. The root of my idea for this beer. A Vietnamese streetside(if not on crappy handpump) come commercial viet beer. I hope its a winner!

Cheers! :icon_cheers: 

Reunification Express - Viet Street Lager
Standard American(viet) Lager 
Type: All Grain
Date: 13/09/2009 
Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 33.38 L 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 70.0 % 
1.00 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 20.0 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 10.0 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [12.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Pearle [6.00%] (20 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
1.00 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.041 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.8 % 
Bitterness: 19.0 IBU
Est Color: 2.9 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 7.50 L of water at 63.3 C 55.0 C 20 min 
Saccharification Add 6.50 L of water at 79.5 C 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 96.1 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
Mash: CaS04 1g, CaCl 2g
Boil: CaSO4 1g, CaCl 3g, Baking Soda 1g


----------



## Steve (19/9/09)

Doing Tony's Bulls Tail Porter tomorrow:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=375

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Bizier (19/9/09)

Brewing this pale now... aiming for a very easy drinking crowd pleaser. I am mashing at 64.
The only yeast I have in the house is S04... and I have come to hate it for various reasons. Unfortunately it will have to do for now. I don't think I will ever buy it again. I find it to be like adding butter as an adjunct.

46L
Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
9.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 91.46 % 
0.50 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 5.08 % 
0.30 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 3.05 % 
0.04 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 0.41 % 
30.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 25.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (5 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU


----------



## Dave86 (19/9/09)

Steve said:


> Doing Tony's Bulls Tail Porter tomorrow:
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=375
> 
> ...



Have you brewed this before Steve? You won't be disappointed  

I brewed this (and a few others) for a mates 21st at the end of uni last year. It was the most popular beer we had, despite it being summer and the crowd being made up mostly of typical uni students (goon & juice, passion pop, vodka and whatever beer is on special at the time type of crowd).

Keg lasted about 45 minutes, happy brewing!


----------



## Pennywise (19/9/09)

Just about to start the boil on my first ESB, hope it turns out noice. Not my recipe so if it's shite it wont be my fault  

Type: Partial Mash
Date: 19/09/2009 
Batch Size: 19.00 L
Brewer: HB79 
Boil Size: 10.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.66 kg Light Dry Extract (8.0 SRM) Dry Extract 17.46 % 
1.50 kg Pale Liquid Extract (8.0 SRM) Extract 39.68 % 
0.51 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 13.49 % 
0.51 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 13.49 % 
20.00 gm Challenger [6.10 %] (60 min) Hops 12.4 IBU 
19.00 gm Target [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 18.1 IBU 
5.00 gm Northdown [6.90 %] (15 min) Hops 1.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.90 %] (15 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
0.60 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 15.87 % 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.060 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.98 % 
Bitterness: 34.7 IBU
Est Color: 12.2 SRM


----------



## Fourstar (19/9/09)

Homebrewer79 said:


> Just about to start the boil on my first ESB, hope it turns out noice. Not my recipe so if it's shite it wont be my fault



Isnt it usually the brewer shite if the recipe is tried and True? :lol:


----------



## Steve (19/9/09)

Dave86 said:


> Have you brewed this before Steve? You won't be disappointed
> 
> I brewed this (and a few others) for a mates 21st at the end of uni last year. It was the most popular beer we had, despite it being summer and the crowd being made up mostly of typical uni students (goon & juice, passion pop, vodka and whatever beer is on special at the time type of crowd).
> 
> Keg lasted about 45 minutes, happy brewing!



No I havent Dave - looking forward to it. Tonys brews are very good.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## NickB (19/9/09)

Brewing this ATM, hoping it will last long enough to bring along as my keg contribution to the QLD Xmas Swap.

Recipe: (Sch)Porter Mk II
Style: 12A-Porter-Brown Porter

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.038 SG
Expected OG: 1.051 SG
Expected FG: 1.013 SG
Expected ABV: 5.0 %
Expected ABW: 3.9 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 31.4
Expected Color: 26.5 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 72.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 12 degC

Fermentables
UK Maris Otter 2.750 kg (56.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Smoked Malt 1.700 kg (34.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Pale Chocolate Malt 0.150 kg (3.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.150 kg (3.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.150 kg (3.1 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
NZ Green Bullet (11.0 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
UK First Gold (7.9 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 5 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Gypsum 5 g used In Mash
Gypsum 5 g used In Boil
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: DCL S-04-SafAle English Ale OR Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale - Haven't decided yet, and as I'm No-Chilling, don't have to as yet either!

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (67C/152F)
Step: Rest at 67 degC for 60 mins


Cheers


----------



## Steve (20/9/09)

Steve said:


> Doing Tony's Bulls Tail Porter tomorrow:
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=375
> 
> ...



5.33am and the strike water has been on for 20 mins. Woohooo!

Going with Superpride @ 60 and EKG @ 10 to 35 IBU's.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Tony (20/9/09)

Remember how i said i would have my mash in when you got up Steve..........

Well the alarm went off at 4 or 4:30..... something rediculous i set it to when i was all brave and keen last night. I turned it off, mumbled f#@k that and rolled back over 

got up at 5:30 and by 6:40 the mash had done its protein rest and was up to 64 deg. Hit all my temps spot on which was nice.

here is the bill for the Alt im mashing

Alt 2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 54.00 Wort Size (L): 54.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.62
Anticipated EBC: 29.1
Anticipated IBU: 40.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
66.0 6.60 kg. Weyermann Bohemien Pils GErmany 1.038 4
30.0 3.00 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
2.0 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carabohemien Germany 1.034 200
2.0 0.20 kg. Weyermann Carafa Special II Germany 1.034 1100

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
22.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 3.70 4.0 45 min.
220.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.30 35.5 45 min.
40.00 g. Spalter Spalt Pellet 3.30 0.6 2 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1010 American Wheat


----------



## Pennywise (20/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> Isnt it usually the brewer shite if the recipe is tried and True? :lol:




No no no, you got it all wrong Fourstar, if it turns out crap it's the recipe, if it turns out good it's the brewer :lol: 

Smelt bloody beautiful going into the fermenter and the colour was just awesome, tasted nice and malty


----------



## reviled (20/9/09)

Recently got some EKG and Galaxy from CB, was planning on doing an IPA with Simcoe and Galaxy, but dont have any S-05 in the fridge and only have some nottingham <_< 

So ive come up with this sort of british type summer ale thingo, im gonna call it EKGalaxy :unsure: Im thinking the spicy/earthy ness from the galaxy will go well with the EKG and also add a hint of passionfruit which might be quite nice... Only one way to find out!

3.45kg Golden Promise
460g Vienna
460g Wheat
184g Medium Crystal
46g Munich II

FWH - 12g Galaxy 13.4%
20 - 20g EKG 4.8%, 5g Galaxy 13.4%
5 - 15g EKG 4.8%, 5g Galaxy 13.4%
Dry - 25g EKG 4.8% - and maybe 5-10g Galaxy after assessing hydro samples...

Nottingham dried yeast


----------



## Tony (20/9/09)

God damn this Alt is smelling great!


----------



## Steve (20/9/09)

Steve said:


> 5.33am and the strike water has been on for 20 mins. Woohooo!
> 
> Going with Superpride @ 60 and EKG @ 10 to 35 IBU's.
> 
> ...



All done. Two fermenters no chilling with Tonys Bull Tail Porter! Fark its only 9.40.....is it time for a beer!?


----------



## reviled (20/9/09)

Going to brew this APA once ive finished my first brew today :icon_drool2: Ill run the chiller and stop it when i get to 30*, put it into the fermenter then by lunch time tomorrow it should be perfect pitcing temp...

4.4kg Golden Promise
300g Vienna
150g Cara Pils, 
150g Cara Red

FWH - 5g Nugget 11.6%
30 - 4g Amarillo 8.6%, 4g Simcoe 12.2%
20 - 6g Amarillo 8.6%, 6g Centennial 9.7%, 6g Simcoe 12.2%
10 - 8g Amarillo 8.6%, 8g Columbus 14.2%, 8g Simcoe 12.2%
0 - 18g Amarillo, 12g Centennial, 12g Columbus, 12g Simcoe
Dry - 12g Amarillo, 12g Centennial, 12g Columbus, 18g Simcoe

US-05


----------



## Tony (20/9/09)

Steve said:


> Fark its only 9.40.....is it time for a beer!?



:chug: Always mate! Im sure there's a pub open somewhere.

I got held up with a hot breakfast order i must have offered last night after a few beers and mashed for about 90 min then my sparge channeled and i had to stir and re set the grain bed so just boiling mine now.

And i will be chilling it so mine wont be ready till after lunch but it will be fermenting in the morning 

cheers

Edit: Just discovered my long mash and slow sparge has given me 88% efficiency. Ive had to increase the hops so my Alt is bitter enough.


----------



## reviled (22/9/09)

Got my next two brews planned... I generally plan ahead a few brews going by what yeast I have in the fermenter, as I try to get a good run off of each pack of yeast  

Amarillo Ordinary Mk II, will hopefully brew this mid week sometime...

3.2kg Golden Promise
400g Vienna
200g Medium Crystal
120g Cara Amber
80g Brown

90 - 10g Nugget 11.6%
20 - 12g Amarillo 8.6%
5 - 12g Amarillo 8.6%

Fermenting this with 2nd Gen Nottingham, last time I used 1469 and didnt have the Vienna in there, so will be interesting to see how this turns out, probably not as good tho  lol

And Cream Ale Mk II, planning to get this one down on sunday...

2.49kg Golden Promise
720g Flaked Maize
90g Munich II
90g CaraPils
36g CaraMunich II

60 - 5g Nugget 11.6%
15 - 15g Amarillo 8.6%, 12g Simcoe 12.2%
0 - 12g Amarillo, 12g Simcoe

US-05

:icon_drool2: Yum, makes me want to get brewing now!


----------



## Kleiny (25/9/09)

Just finished 

Route 66 APA V

God damn i love this beer except i think it is evolving into an IPA (yep BeerSmith confirms it is now Route 66 IPA)  
Might just adjust the OG in future to balance a little more. But then i ask why as the hop flavor with a little caramalt is outstanding.

Type: All Grain
Date: 25/09/2009 
Batch Size: 40.00 L


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 69.58 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 19.88 % 
0.60 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 5.96 % 
0.45 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 4.47 % 
0.01 kg Black (Patent) Malt (500.0 SRM) Grain 0.10 % 
50.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 37.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [13.00 %] (40 min) Hops 9.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (30 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (20 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (2 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Original Gravity: 1.058 SG
Mash at 66C


----------



## bradsbrew (25/9/09)

Perhaps an Aussie bitter who cares really should taste OK.

Mutany Bitter

4.5kg BBAle
1kg vienna
0.3kg rared
0.25kg spec B
0.2kg pale wheat 

19g green bullet @ 60
10g POR @60
15g first gold @ 15
4g POR @ 10
5g D saaz @ 10
4g POR @ 0
16g willamette @ 0

Using yeast from coopers sparkling


----------



## clean brewer (25/9/09)

Ross said:


> Inspired by the Imperial Mild idea, I've put this one together - Maybe one for the Xmas Swap to wash down the ribs with
> 
> *Carbrook Hop Head Mild *
> 
> ...



Bring it to the Swap... :icon_drool2: 




Ross said:


> :lol: Actually the name was inspired by my new number plate for our Company Ute secured last Week *HOP HEAD*
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



Pictures of this Number Plate/Ute????

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## chappo1970 (25/9/09)

Ross said:


> :lol: Actually the name was inspired by my new number plate for our Company Ute secured last Week *HOP HEAD*
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



I hope that utes grown 4 more cylinders and has a HSV Maloo badge on it old mate! Cause the Lux ain't gunna cut it! :lol: 

@ CleanBrewer - stuff the mild mate ask buggerlugs for the BLACK APA :icon_drool2:


----------



## TidalPete (25/9/09)

BribieG said:


> There's a BABBs member who has a brilliant quite accidental hop related number plate I saw in the car park last time - can't remember the numerals but it reads 123 FWH. Better than DMS I suppose. I'll try and get a photo next meeting.









Not that I'm trying to outdo a certain retailer Bribie (Wink-Wink) but that puts my number plate TAP-00 to shame. Letters are *T*erri *A*nd *P*eter. Got this when personal plates first came out in QLD around the time when most of you young whippersnappers were born. B) 
Wanted PAT-00 but it seems that there's a million Pats in Oz.  
My one & only defence against being called a male chauvinist pig is I let the missus go first. :lol: 

TP


----------



## Ross (25/9/09)

clean brewer said:


> Bring it to the Swap... :icon_drool2:



CB, I'm making it for the swap - Let's hope it's drinkable :unsure: may even have a Randell set up to give it a bit of extra bite...

cheers Ross


----------



## WarmBeer (25/9/09)

Tonight, brewed a small batch of Neill Centenarillo Ale, bottled a trial ESB for the Vic Case swap, harvested 4 stubbies of Wyeast 1968 slurry from the primary, and prepared a starter for some US-05 I harvested a couple of weeks ago.

Right now, going to finish a crazy toucan stout, and hit the hay.


----------



## reviled (26/9/09)

Brewing my Amarillo Ordinary today, currently mashing into Van Halen :super:


----------



## joecast (26/9/09)

ok got a name for the brew from my decoction thread.

Double Decoction Five Grail Porter. raising to mash out now. will get the cube ready during the boil and rack onto the yeast cake tomorrow. ferment at about 10C for a couple of weeks, then bottle.

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------
12-C Porter, Baltic Porter
Min OG: 1.060 Max OG: 1.090
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 17 Max Clr: 30 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------
Batch Size (L): 18.00 Wort Size (L): 18.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.50
Anticipated OG: 1.071 Plato: 17.26
Anticipated SRM: 22.8
Anticipated IBU: 33.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------
Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 23.23 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.055 SG 13.56 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
54.5 3.00 kg. Munich Malt Germany 1.037 8
27.3 1.50 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2
9.1 0.50 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 8
5.5 0.30 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 112
2.7 0.15 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 178
0.9 0.05 kg. Chocolate Malt Great Britain 1.034 475

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
14.00 g. Magnum Pellet 14.00 33.5 70 min.

Yeast
-----
WYeast 2124 Bohemian Lager


----------



## sav (27/9/09)

Doing This now thought I may as well as my heffe is just about finished in the fermenter so I will dump it on the cake.



Recipe: 1 SAVS Dunkelweizen
Brewer: sav
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dunkelweizen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.04 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 35.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 15.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.61 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (4.2 EBC) Grain 55.82 % 
1.65 kg Pilsner (2 Row) UK (2.0 EBC) Grain 35.25 % 
0.28 kg Caramunich Malt (90.0 EBC) Grain 5.88 % 
0.14 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt (1100.0 EBC) Grain 3.05 % 
16.50 gm Hallertauer [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 15.4 IBU 
0.29 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.16 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) [Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.68 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.11 L of water at 73.1 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 6.84 L of water at 94.2 C 75.6 C 
15 min Protein rest Add 0.01 L of water and heat to 52.052.0 C 


Notes:


----------



## reviled (27/9/09)

joecast said:


> ok got a name for the brew from my decoction thread.
> 
> Double Decoction Five Grail Porter. raising to mash out now. will get the cube ready during the boil and rack onto the yeast cake tomorrow. ferment at about 10C for a couple of weeks, then bottle.
> 
> ...



Im loving the 2124 at the mo, currently drinking a CAP and summer Pilsner fermented with it and theyre tasting great!! Its quickly becoming my favourite lager yeast!!


----------



## Scruffy (27/9/09)

BribieG said:


> There's a BABBs member who has a brilliant quite accidental hop related number plate I saw in the car park last time - can't remember the numerals but it reads 123 FWH. Better than DMS I suppose. I'll try and get a photo next meeting.



You mean this one?





Anyway, what am I brewing? - something quick! I move house next weekend, so can't really do much new brewing, I'm leaving the two brews described in the sig at this house, 'till they're ready to be carted about... but I wanted something fruity and quick...

This is one of the jugs of Cider...


----------



## clean brewer (27/9/09)

Ross said:


> CB, I'm making it for the swap - Let's hope it's drinkable :unsure: may even have a Randell set up to give it a bit of extra bite...
> 
> cheers Ross



Surely it will be :icon_drunk: able Ross.... 

 CB


----------



## Ross (27/9/09)

Well, brewed it this morning... changed the Caramalt to Carared, mashed at 70c & caramelised 5L of the 1st runnings by boiling hard for 45 minutes until the wort turned to toffee when drawing a sample. 

Carbrook Hop Head Mild 

Type: All Grain
Date: 27/09/2009 
Batch Size: 26.00 L
Brewer: Ross 
Boil Size: 34.00 L 
Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 86.00 


Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.3 EBC) Grain 52.63 % 
0.80 kg Carared (40.0 EBC) Grain 21.05 % 
0.40 kg Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 10.53 % 
0.40 kg Maize, Flaked (Bairds) (2.5 EBC) Grain 10.53 % 
0.10 kg Brown Malt (145.0 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (1300.0 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
90.00 gm 5 mix (Cent/Cas/Ama/Col/Simcoe) [10.60 %] (20 min) Hops 61.7 IBU 
90.00 gm 5 mix [10.60 %] (15 min) Hops 50.6 IBU 
90.00 gm 5 mix [10.60 %] (10 min) Hops 36.9 IBU 
90.00 gm 5 mix [10.60 %] (5 min) Hops 20.3 IBU 
90.00 gm 5 mix [10.60 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
1 tsp PH.5.2 (Mash)
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Salt (Boil 90mins)
1 Pkgs Windsor Yeast (Lallemand #-) Yeast-Ale 

Est Original Gravity: 1.040 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.50%
Bitterness: 169.5 IBU Calories: 374 cal/l 
Est Color: 46.5 EBC Color: Color 


Cheers Ross


----------



## manticle (27/9/09)

Maple said:


> here's what's brewin at chez maple
> 
> Tribute to Brewdog (How to Disappear Completely)



Did I understand correctly that this is for the vic case swap? I'm yet to understand these massively hopped beers (just on paper - haven't tried one) so I'm looking forward to sampling something outside my comfort zone to see if I get it.


----------



## Maple (27/9/09)

manticle said:


> Did I understand correctly that this is for the vic case swap? I'm yet to understand these massively hopped beers (just on paper - haven't tried one) so I'm looking forward to sampling something outside my comfort zone to see if I get it.


You got it. Providing it is not absolutely foul, this will be my xmas VIC case swapper... if that fails, it's back to the tried and tested - Rye something-or-other. If you're not a massive hophead, this one should be well and truly out of your comfort zone.


----------



## manticle (27/9/09)

I enjoy stepping outside it once in a while.


----------



## joecast (27/9/09)

reviled said:


> Im loving the 2124 at the mo, currently drinking a CAP and summer Pilsner fermented with it and theyre tasting great!! Its quickly becoming my favourite lager yeast!!


good to know reviled. what temp do you ferment at? just put the porter in the fridge set at 9C to start, then probably raise temp slowly after a week.


----------



## reviled (28/9/09)

joecast said:


> good to know reviled. what temp do you ferment at? just put the porter in the fridge set at 9C to start, then probably raise temp slowly after a week.



Pitched at 12*c and fermented at 10*c the whole way with no D rest, beautiful yeast character, nice and subtle!


----------



## mje1980 (28/9/09)

Im brewing an ordinary bitter tomorrow. 

JW trad ale 88.6%
Caramunich II 4.5%
Carared 4.5%
Choc 2.4%

Newport @ 60 

Fuggle @ FWH 
EKG @ FWH

Fuggle @ 1 min
EKG @ 1 min

1.034
15 SRM
27.6 IBU

Some gypsum and chloride in the mash

Not sure of yeast yet, but probably whitbread. 

Ross, that mild looks like it'll be tasty!. What a great beer style. Loving the one i have on tap right now. Can drink a few too!


----------



## chappo1970 (1/10/09)

Just sacc resting this now

Galaxy Summer Ale (Ross's)

8kg Galaxy Pale Ale
0.5kg Wheat
0.3kg Carared

Galaxy Flowers [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]

Should be a good one for the A1GP's

Chap Chap


----------



## clean brewer (1/10/09)

Brewed this on Monday, nothing exciting, but a nice refreshing Wheat for the Warmer days we are getting, double batch and great efficiency and a few extra litres than planned....  

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Bavarian Weizen
Brewer: Jody Fischer
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 44.00 L 
Boil Size: 55.89 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 7.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pilsner Galaxy Malt (3.7 EBC) Grain 50.00 % 
5.50 kg Wheat Malt Pale (4.2 EBC) Grain 50.00 % 
32.00 gm Hallertau [8.10 %] (60 min) Hops 14.5 IBU 
0.50 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weizen Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: THIS IS THE MASH TO USE
Total Grain Weight: 11.00 kg
----------------------------
THIS IS THE MASH TO USE
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 28.71 L of water at 74.7 C 66.0 C


----------



## reviled (2/10/09)

Passionfruit Double IPA - will probably brew this sunday as long as im not too hungover  

5.07kg Golden Promise
650g Munich II
195g CaraMunich II
325g CaraPils
390g Cane sugar

FWH - 24g Galaxy 13.4%, 12g Simcoe 12.2%
45 - 18g Simcoe 12.2%
30 - 24g Centennial 9.7%
15 - 12g Galaxy 13.4%, 18g Simcoe 12.2%, 24g Centennial 9.7%
5 - 18g Galaxy 13.4%, 24g Simcoe 12.2%, 18g Centennial 9.7%
Dry - 24g Galaxy, 24g Simcoe, 18g Centennial, 12g Columbus

US-05

OG - 1077 and around 150 IBU's


----------



## chappo1970 (2/10/09)

reviled said:


> Passionfruit Double IPA - will probably brew this sunday as long as im not too hungover
> 
> 5.07kg Golden Promise
> 650g Munich II
> ...



Looks great RevKnut! Was it time to hit the hops again?

...Put some *real* passionfruit pulp into secondary for a bit more tart bite h34r:


----------



## bonj (2/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Looks great RevKnut! Was it time to hit the hops again?
> 
> ...Put some *real* passionfruit pulp into secondary for a bit more tart bite h34r:


I wouldn't mind a tart bite :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brettprevans (2/10/09)

im still trying to get my new hlt to work so i can brew Chappo's Golden Rye APA. by the time i rewire eveything i might be mashing in @8pm tonight.


----------



## chappo1970 (2/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> im still trying to get my new hlt to work so i can brew Chappo's Golden Rye APA. by the time i rewire eveything i might be mashing in @8pm tonight.




ROFL! I'm kegging mine tonight. I'll bottle a sample for ya CM2... might be quicker h34r:


----------



## brettprevans (2/10/09)

Chappo said:


> ROFL! I'm kegging mine tonight. I'll bottle a sample for ya CM2... might be quicker h34r:


its the last bloody time i get a sparky to do something that i can do better myself. stupid sparky *grumble grumble*. 
ive got all the new wire i need and will finish re-wiring tonight if all goes well. i need to brew it as all the grain is cracked from last weekend. 

screw your 1 bottle...send me a keg!


----------



## reviled (2/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Looks great RevKnut! Was it time to hit the hops again?
> 
> ...Put some *real* passionfruit pulp into secondary for a bit more tart bite h34r:



Yeh mate ive been hanging out for some hops lately :icon_drool2:


----------



## devo (2/10/09)

Thinking I'll pop out simple Amarillo APA this Satdee.


----------



## winkle (2/10/09)

Time to replace the empty keg of UXB (in the DB) with a fresh batch this afternoon.
Might brew one of the saisons (probably a shootin' or maybe a rootin') on Sunday since I'll be on keg emptying duties tomorrow :icon_cheers:


----------



## moodgett (2/10/09)

Got My 1st Extract Bubbling Away 

Balrogs Bitter
3.26Kg LDME
410g Crystal Grain
16g Target @ 60
18g Pilgrim @ 60
10g EKG @ 10
Whirlflock tab @ 10
S-04 Yeast


----------



## Pennywise (2/10/09)

I have no idea what I'll be brewing this weekend but I have 3 empty fermenters and plan on filling at least 2 of them. Think I'll make my Deer With No Eye again if I have the stocks, prolly should get rid of my roasted grains too, maybe a big stout to keep for next winter.


----------



## NickB (4/10/09)

Brewed this one up after work yesterday arvo. Did a double batch - half as my case swap beer, half for me 

Recipe: Aussie Old (Xmas Swap Version)
Style: 12A-Porter-Brown Porter

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 52.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 44.00 l
Volume Transferred: 43.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 43.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 43.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.042 SG
Expected OG: 1.050 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG
Expected ABV: 5.0 %
Expected ABW: 3.9 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 26.2
Expected Color: 20.2 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 8.600 kg (89.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.500 kg (5.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Pale Chocolate Malt 0.280 kg (2.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.220 kg (2.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.050 kg (0.5 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Australian Super Pride (15.1 % alpha) 28 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (65C/149F)
Step: Rest at 65 degC for 60 mins


----------



## NickB (4/10/09)

And brewing a version of Doc's Yardglass Session Lite today

Recipe: Doc's Yardglass Session Lite (MK II)
Style: 10A-American Ale-American Pale Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.029 SG
Expected OG: 1.039 SG
Expected FG: 1.010 SG
Expected ABV: 3.9 %
Expected ABW: 3.1 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 33.7
Expected Color: 6.6 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 2.900 kg (77.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Dark Wheat Malt 0.350 kg (9.3 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 0.300 kg (8.0 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraMunich II 0.200 kg (5.3 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Magnum (12.5 % alpha) 15 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
NZ Cascade (8.0 % alpha) 15 g Loose Whole Hops used 15 Min From End
NZ Cascade (8.0 % alpha) 40 g Loose Whole Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (68C)
Step: Rest at 68 degC for 60 mins


----------



## kenlock (4/10/09)

Double brew day. Started with a Dr Smurto's Golden Ale and have now mashed-in my attempt at a Kozel Dark

Recipe: Black Billy
Brewer: Ken
Style: Schwarzbier (Black Beer)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.041 SG
Estimated Color: 29.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 15.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.60 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 43.84 % 
1.30 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 35.62 % 
0.40 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 10.96 % 
0.25 kg Carafa III (525.0 SRM) Grain 6.85 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM)  Grain 2.74 % 
12gm Saaz [3.50 %] (90 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
12gm Saaz [3.50 %] (60 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
12gm Saaz [3.50 %] (20 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
1 Pkgs Budvar Lager (Wyeast Labs #2000) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 3.65 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 9.52 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C


----------



## reviled (5/10/09)

reviled said:


> And Cream Ale Mk II, planning to get this one down on sunday...
> 
> 2.49kg Golden Promise
> 720g Flaked Maize
> ...



 Wow, this babys got down to 1007 SG, dry as a nuns... well.... ill leave that part out  

Going to dry hop it as well with 8g of Simcoe, Centennial, and Amarillo :icon_drool2:


----------



## Maple (5/10/09)

reviled said:


> Wow, this babys got down to 1007 SG, dry as a nuns... well.... ill leave that part out
> 
> Going to dry hop it as well with 8g of Simcoe, Centennial, and Amarillo :icon_drool2:


Hey Rev, what was your OG on that one? low to mid 30's? looks very nice...


----------



## reviled (5/10/09)

Maple said:


> Hey Rev, what was your OG on that one? low to mid 30's? looks very nice...




Hey mate it was 1036, so its come out at around 3.8% which im very happy with...

The last one I did stalled at 1016, so I expect this one to be quite a bit different!


----------



## Ross (5/10/09)

Ross said:


> Well, brewed it this morning... changed the Caramalt to Carared, mashed at 70c & caramelised 5L of the 1st runnings by boiling hard for 45 minutes until the wort turned to toffee when drawing a sample.
> 
> Carbrook Hop Head Mild
> 
> ...



For anyone local that's interested, this beer is now on tap in the shop - The most amazing red colour of any beer I've made & although bitter, it's amazingly well balanced. Going to brew this again - exact same recipe to approx 60>70 IBU's, I reckon it will be a winner.

Cheers Ross.


----------



## troopa (5/10/09)

Brewer: Tom
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Altbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 44.00 L 
Boil Size: 56.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 9.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
10.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 95.2 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 4.8 % 
200.00 gm Saaz [3.40%] (60 min) Hops 38.5 IBU 

Damn i love this .... Saaz, Saaz and EVEN more Saaz


----------



## Effect (5/10/09)

Doing a trial batch of the Saison for the case swap. Using my new mill for the first time as well. I usually only get a consistent 70%, but have already smashed it with an 80% brew...wow, what a difference.



21 Litre batch
3.89 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 90.0 % 
0.43 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 10.0 % 
40.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40%] (60 min) Hops 25.1 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (20 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Saaz [4.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gelatin (Secondary 2.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711-PC) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Ross (5/10/09)

Troopa said:


> Brewer: Tom
> Asst Brewer:
> Style: Altbier
> TYPE: All Grain
> ...




Nice looking beer, but not really an Alt if that's what you are looking for?

Cheers Ross


----------



## beers (5/10/09)

A lazy mans Lambic - No turbid mashing or long boils going on here today.. opted for a 70deg single infusion mash followed up with a 60min boil. Will ferment it out with some s-04, add Wyeast Lambic blend to secondary, & age it for about a year.
Just coming to boil now & the aged hops aren't smelling too pleasant at all. Smells like wheatbix & old damp lawn clippings :huh: 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Brewer: Beers 
Boil Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2500.00 gm Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 50.00 % 
2000.00 gm Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.9 EBC) Grain 40.00 % 
500.00 gm Wheat, Raw (3.2 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
80.00 gm Saaz (Aged) [1.00 %] (60 min) Hops 9.0 IBU


----------



## troopa (5/10/09)

Nah Ross your deadset right there 
I just didnt bother trying to categorise it
And really it is was supposed to be a SMASH but i have a feeling that the wheat will make it just a little nicer

Certainly going to be a favorite of mine over summer 

Kudos to MHB for the recipe (Althogu i bastardized it a little and then changed it some more)\
This is really nice with just Wey Pilsner + Saaz to about 1048-50 oh and more Saaz .. i cant remeber of the top of my head but i think MHB was using something along the lines of 120g per 20L might be a little more of less but i dont think it matters 

Tom

Edit: Kudos


----------



## Damian44 (5/10/09)

Hi guys, put this down yesterday. i hope i didn't over do it with the hops. How will the Danish Lager go in a pilsner sort of a beer?

Type: All Grain
Date: 4/10/2009 
Batch Size: 50.00 L
Brewer: Damian 
Boil Size: 60.98 L
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: Biab 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74.00 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.75 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 82.89 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 10.70 % 
0.60 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 6.42 % 
0.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (60 min) Hops - 
80.00 gm Tettnang [4.20 %] (60 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 
75.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (20 min) Hops 5.3 IBU 
65.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (10 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
65.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (5 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
65.00 gm Saaz [3.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2 Pkgs Danish Lager (Wyeast Labs #2042) Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.043 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.20 % 
Bitterness: 30.4 IBU


----------



## Ross (5/10/09)

Damien44

You may have over done the POR...I'd suggest halving it   

Cheers Ross


----------



## mckenry (5/10/09)

Damian44 said:


> Hi guys, put this down yesterday. i hope i didn't over do it with the hops. How will the Danish Lager go in a pilsner sort of a beer?
> 
> Type: All Grain
> Date: 4/10/2009
> ...



Whoa - you have 30.4IBU which is pretty high for a lager - and you POR hops havent even been calculated. You have to add the POR at 9AA boiled for 60 as well.... It's gonna be bitter.
Anyway - I love the Danish Lager yeast.


----------



## bconnery (5/10/09)

mckenry said:


> Whoa - you have 30.4IBU which is pretty high for a lager - and you POR hops havent even been calculated. You have to add the POR at 9AA boiled for 60 as well.... It's gonna be bitter.
> Anyway - I love the Danish Lager yeast.



Not at all in my book. 30-35 is where I put nearly all my pilsners. 
Jever Pils is 45 IBUs and brilliant...


----------



## Damian44 (5/10/09)

Thanks guys. I didn't end up using the POR. I was going to add the Tett at 5 min instead of Saaz, but i chickened out. Using Tinseth im getting 32.8 IBUs. Anyway, Lager season is over for me. Time for some tasty ales.


----------



## Effect (6/10/09)

Doing an irish red today

3.78 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 92.9 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 2.5 % 
0.10 kg Carared (Weyermann) (24.0 SRM) Grain 2.5 % 
0.09 kg Roasted Barley (Bairds) (659.9 SRM) Grain 2.2 % 
60.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.90%] (60 min) Hops 26.5 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
0.50 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
2 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) Yeast-Ale

23 litre batch. Going to boil down some of the first runnings a bit...


Also putting down tonys LCBA...double brew day, which is a first.


----------



## jayse (6/10/09)

half drunk and half way through an american brown :icon_drunk:


----------



## jayse (6/10/09)

Down, 1.070, 40ibu and 5.6g /L at flame out. Time to stoak the bong!


----------



## AndrewQLD (6/10/09)

jayse said:


> Down, 1.070, 40ibu and 5.6g /L at flame out. Time to stoak the bong!



Bad boy Jayse, glad to see you got through the day half stung with no accidents, legend :super: 
Gees mate, was that about 100g at flame out?

Andrew


----------



## jayse (6/10/09)

140g @ flameout for 25litres, enjoyed a few english pale ales on the journey, brakspear EPA, wadworth 6X and bagder gold. Also a must try for everyone if you can find it is beard and brau, after trying it again today I would say it ranks right up amoung the best aussie micros, perfection!


----------



## Effect (6/10/09)

jayse said:


> Down, 1.070, 40ibu and 5.6g /L at flame out. Time to stoak the bong!



hey jasye...that much at flame out? is there a limit before it tastes grassy? or is that dry hopping? If it is dry hopping, what would be the limit?

Cheers
Phil


BTW, the irish red is done and in the sink cooling...the lcba clone is in the process of being sparged and all hops are weighed out...


----------



## matti (7/10/09)

This a variation of Warrens English Special Bitter
Different yeast and different hops schedule and the addition of brown sugar.
If all goes well I will brew this on Friday to OG 1.057+ and put it into to 2X 15 Litre jerry cans.
Dilute each to 20 L once I ferment it. 

No-chill

Mattis English bitter

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

08-B English Pale Ale, Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.048
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 5 Max Clr: 16 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 30.00 Wort Size (L): 30.00
Total Grain (kg): 7.31
Anticipated OG: 1.057 Plato: 14.04
Anticipated SRM: 18.1
Anticipated IBU: 36.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 38.71 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.044 SG 10.99 Plato

Formulas Used
-------------

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 3 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.9 6.50 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.050 3
5.3 0.39 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.003 74
3.1 0.23 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.002 381
2.7 0.20 kg. Brown Sugar Generic 1.003 4

Exract represented as SG.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
21.26 g. Wye Northdown Plug 7.20 16.7 90 min.
13.82 g. Wye Target Pellets 9.00 12.0 60 min.
14.18 g. Fuggle PLUG 5.00 5.2 40 min.
14.18 g. Goldings - E.K. Plug 4.75 2.2 20 min.


Yeast
1968 London Ale yeast


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 7.11
Water Qts: 32.57 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 30.82 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 4.33 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 77 Time: 10
Batch Sparge Temp : 80 Time: 


Total Mash Volume L: 35.57 - Dough-In Infusion Only


----------



## Digger11 (7/10/09)

Ross said:


> Damien44
> 
> You may have over done the POR...I'd suggest halving it
> 
> Cheers Ross



I politely totally disagree , I would have doubled the POR.

But somehow I think it will still taste the same  .


----------



## reviled (7/10/09)

Phillip said:


> hey jasye...that much at flame out? is there a limit before it tastes grassy? or is that dry hopping? If it is dry hopping, what would be the limit?



Thats more of a depends on the hop kind of a thing as opposed to an amount of hops..

Ive thrown over 100gms of dry hops in 19 litres of beer without it tasting grassy, it tasted like citrus and pine :icon_drool2: I wouldnt think twice about 200gms, in fact I might have to do that one day


----------



## Fourstar (7/10/09)

Double Brew night tonight, h34r: 

Ive got a Pale ale for a party, Then a Aussie 'Clean' Ale (unfortunatly no coopers yeast folks!) Yep, 1st time using a 'pride' hop. May the brewing gods have mercy on me!

Cheers! :beerbang: 


Fliqs Bday beers! 'Dainty' Chinook Pale Ale
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 7/10/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 80.0 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (2.0 SRM) Grain 10.0 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (8.9 SRM) Grain 10.0 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [12.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (25 min) Hops 13.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Chinook [12.40%] (0 min) Hops - 
2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.5 % 
Bitterness: 29.1 IBU 
Est Color: 4.2 SRM 

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.00 L of water at 70.8 C 65.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 96.1 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
CaCl Mash 
CaSO4 Boil





Aussie Pale 'Clean' Ale 
Australian Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 27/09/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 80.0 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (2.0 SRM) Grain 10.0 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (8.9 SRM) Grain 10.0 % 
20.00 gm Super pride [15.10%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 38.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Super pride [15.10%] (0 min) Hops - 
2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.5 %
Bitterness: 38.4 IBU 
Est Color: 4.2 SRM

Mash Profile 
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.00 L of water at 69.7 C 64.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 97.7 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
CaCO3 and CaCl into mash.
CaSO4 into boil.


----------



## Stubbie (7/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Double Brew night tonight, h34r:



Gee look at the time already. You must be planning on going to bed tomm


----------



## Fourstar (7/10/09)

Stubbie said:


> Gee look at the time already. You must be planning on going to bed tomm



About to kickoff the boil now. h34r:


----------



## Steve (7/10/09)

This is a first for me. Normally im a 5.00am starter. Currently half way through the mash of a mongrel ale with BB ale, dash of crystal, Northern Brewer, cascade, galaxy and challenger! Fook its freezing out there! Probably about 7 degrees!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Fourstar (7/10/09)

Steve said:


> Fook its freezing out there! Probably about 7 degrees!



Could say the same about melbourne! Just checked, 12 degrees! Time for some booties!


----------



## mje1980 (8/10/09)

I have some left overs, and im guna do a brew with the kids help ( fingers crossed! ). I also need something to fire up my wyeast 2565 koelsch. I'll make a big starter to make a few 1st gen samples, then just pour some off into a 1.5 litre jar to make a small starter for this. 

Mini koelsch porter

JW trad ale 31.3%
Weyermann vienna 54%
Choc malt 4.8%
Black malt 2.8%
Caramunich III 7.1%

Newport @ 60 mins

1.040
24 SRM
17.9 IBU
4.2%

Gunna be the first single batch i've done in my 48 litre esky, so might miss a few numbers ( strike water might be a touch off ), but as long as its beer i'll be happy. Gunna ferment cold too.


----------



## raven19 (8/10/09)

Will be making this tomorrow arvo...
Yeast will be 3522, however we may ferment 1 of the 3 cubes with 1388...
Recipe is Dr S's based on The Rooks.
Thanks to The Drunk Arab for his input and thoughts on this one too.

Style: Belgian Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 55.00 L 
Boil Size: 67.03 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 7.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.80 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 68.38 % 
3.30 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 25.64 % 
0.55 kg Caraamber (30.0 SRM) Grain 4.27 % 
0.22 kg Brown Malt (65.0 SRM) Grain 1.71 % 
110.01 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (60 min) Hops 21.8 IBU 
66.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.60 %] (15 min) Hops 6.5 IBU 
2.75 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 12.87 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 36.34 L of water at 73.6 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 24.23 L of water at 99.0 C 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
Mash at 64.


----------



## drsmurto (8/10/09)

I reckon the munich will help as the comments i got back from the judges in recent comps (Jayse was one of them) was that the spice from the yeast was beautiful but it just lacked a little in the malt department.


----------



## raven19 (8/10/09)

Its been too long between brews for me, cant wait to get this one into the fermentor!

Will save some bottles for your sampling Dr S!


----------



## boingk (8/10/09)

Lookin good raven! I'm just doing a bunch of kits & bits to get stocks up...

Thinking something a bit off the wall for the next AG though, heres a preliminary:

5kg JW Pale (90.91%)
250g JW Munich (4.55%)
200g JW Crystal (3.64%)
50g Chocolate (0.91%)

40g Cluster (7.6% AA) @ 60min [30IBU]
30g Saaz (4% AA) @ 15min [2IBU]
More Saaz dry in secondary?

US-05 fermented around 16-18'C.

Any suggestions? I've got a bit of a stockpile of grains and hops, nothing terribly great though. If my IBU calculations are off let me know, I'm a bit rusty seeing I havent done AG since February.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## drsmurto (8/10/09)

raven19 said:


> Will save some bottles for your sampling Dr S!



:beer:


----------



## Peter Wadey (8/10/09)

Ears prick. Did somebody mention Munich malt?

Friday night: kegged another Munich Dunkel (mostly Wey Munich)
Saturday: mashed a Bock (also mostly Wey. Munich)

Bock for a stinking hot summers day? Not a problem


----------



## Fourstar (8/10/09)

boingk said:


> Lookin good raven! I'm just doing a bunch of kits & bits to get stocks up...
> Thinking something a bit off the wall for the next AG though, heres a preliminary:
> 5kg JW Pale (90.91%)
> 250g JW Munich (4.55%)
> ...



Interesting looking Pseudo American Amber i'd say just a little light on with the crystal malt/complexity.


----------



## winkle (8/10/09)

Hopefully brewing the recipe Snow provided for a Batemans Dark Mild clone in the Mild thread this afternoon. And a big spiced Belgian Dark Strong/Christmas Ale pitched on a 3522 cake on Saturday.

*Carpathian Darkling*

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 22.00 L
Boil Size: 25.18 L 
Boil Time: 75 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.70 kg Pilsner (2 Row) UK (1.0 SRM) Grain 75.80 % 
0.25 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 3.32 % 
0.25 kg Special B Malt (180.0 SRM) Grain 3.32 % 
0.15 kg Chocolate Wheat Malt (400.0 SRM) Grain 1.99 % 
0.12 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 1.60 % 
0.05 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 0.66 % 
25.00 gm Newport [11.00 %] (60 min) Hops 23.4 IBU 
14.00 gm Goldings, B.C. [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
7.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (2 min) Hops 0.2 IBU 
0.28 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Anise, Star (Boil 30.0 min) Misc 
9.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
7.00 gm Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 kg Brown Sugar, Light (8.0 SRM) Sugar 13.30 % 
1 Pkgs Belgian Ardennes (Wyeast Labs #3522) Yeast-Wheat 


Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.083 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.020 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.24 % 
Bitterness: 26.6 IBU Calories: 771 cal/l 
Est Color: 23.4 SRM 

Nailed all the targets last time and the final bottle - at 18 months old - drunk at GavityGurus' brewday was glorious.
This is *plan B* for the Qld xmas swap or it'll go into bottles to be forgotten for 6 months B) .


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (8/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Interesting looking Pseudo American Amber i'd say just a little light on with the crystal malt/complexity.



HTF do you get a Pseudo American Amber from that 4*?

C&B
TDA


----------



## Fourstar (8/10/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> HTF do you get a Pseudo American Amber from that 4*?
> 
> C&B
> TDA



As i said, pseudo. Not completly an amber but getting there. Crystal malt, a touch of Choc for colour/complexity. Cluster hops are American, probabaly a little on the mild end of hopping rates, US yeast. Its almost there, just needs around 10 more IBUs, probably a decent whack of some decent 'C' finishing hops and 10% more crystal! :lol: 

Ok, not really an amber but i can see it has potential to be one. It would be easier however just to pull out the choc malt and make a pale ale with it instead.  

beers!


----------



## Ragmans Coat (8/10/09)

Is an american amber like james squire amber wat a nice tipple


----------



## Hutch (8/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> As i said, pseudo. Not completly an amber but getting there. Crystal malt, a touch of Choc for colour/complexity. Cluster hops are American, probabaly a little on the mild end of hopping rates, US yeast. Its almost there, just needs around 10 more IBUs, probably a decent whack of some decent 'C' finishing hops and 10% more crystal! :lol:
> 
> Ok, not really an amber but i can see it has potential to be one. It would be easier however just to pull out the choc malt and make a pale ale with it instead.
> 
> beers!


Don't know why it has to fit a style category, 4*. Should make a perfectly tasty session beer IMHO.
Don't tell me the BJCP course has turned you into a style-nazi?


----------



## boingk (8/10/09)

Cheers for the feedback guys, and yeah I wasn't aiming for a particular style. Just something with a few flavours getting around and some relatively mild hopping.

I was thinking of pulling the choc, but I am doing a fairly robust dark ale soon and like to have a bit of continuum in my stockpiles. Lagers > Ales > Dark Ales > Stouts etc... just so theres a beer for most occasions and cold/hot weather.

Cheers guys, I'll post back when its actually happening. I'll get back to bottling my kit brews now  

- boingk


----------



## matti (9/10/09)

Today
A few adjustment made to the original post for no chill and less chocolate malt.
Heating up Strike water and waiting for guest brewer  
I found the pils malt will leave better intact husks and filter better hence the addition of it.


No-chill

Mattis English bitter

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

08-B English Pale Ale, Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.048
Min IBU: 25 Max IBU: 40
Min Clr: 5 Max Clr: 16 Color in SRM, Lovibond


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Extract SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.9 6 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.050 3
1 kgs Weyermenn pils malt
0.2 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.003 74
0.18 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.002 381
0.20 kg. Brown Sugar Generic 1.003 4

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
13.82 g. Wye Target Pellets 9.00 12.0 FWH
21.26 g. Wye Northdown Plug 7.20 16.7 50 min.
14.18 g. Fuggle PLUG 5.00 5.2 30 min.
20 g. Goldings - E.K. Plug 4.75 2.2 10 min.


Yeast
1968 London Ale yeast


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 7.38

Water L: 26 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 3.5+ - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 90
Mash-out Rest Temp : 77 Time: 10
Batch Sparge Temp : 80 Time:


Total Mash Volume L: 35.57 - Dough-In Infusion Only


----------



## Fourstar (9/10/09)

Hutch said:


> Don't know why it has to fit a style category, 4*. Should make a perfectly tasty session beer IMHO.
> Don't tell me the BJCP course has turned you into a style-nazi?



Nope, it doesnt have to fit a style Hutch and in its current state would be a lightly sweet nutty/roasty session beer. For some reason when i think about recipe adjustments i think about what flavours you currently get out of the current formulation and what style i can slot it into for 'improvements'. If i dont think about a style destination i usually struggle with making something up. Especially if im being asked for an opinion on how someones recipe looks if the brewer themselves have not 'coined' it against a style. Its just the way i go about it i guess. 

Probably why i said Amber earlier as it already had choc malt and some crystal and focusing on increasing some values on the malt bill for an Amber rather than subtractions (of things such as choc malt) to achieve a everyday 'sessionable' pale ale (note the non use of American, Australian, Lithuanian, Icelandic and/or Belgian) :lol: 

Not to mention the BJCP course requires you to formulate a recipe with OG FG malt hops yeast and water for a denoted style. Something i have to being practicing quite a bit. Im glad ive covered a fair few styles in my brewing already. Unfortunatly the only thing beglian ive touched is a Witbier. Looks like i will have to begin pulling out some Trappist/Abbey beers soon. <_< 

Oh the joys!


----------



## brettprevans (9/10/09)

Hutch said:


> Don't tell me the BJCP course has turned you into a style-nazi?


*in the best sienfeld soup nazi voice I can muster given that I hate that show*
No beer for you!


----------



## Maple (9/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> *in the best sienfeld soup nazi voice I can muster given that I hate that show*
> No beer for you!


Perhaps that's a bit harsh CM2... I recall there being a few Red Oak available, for those game enough h34r:


----------



## brettprevans (9/10/09)

Maple said:


> Perhaps that's a bit harsh CM2... I recall there being a few Red Oak available, for those game enough h34r:


 :icon_vomit: thanks for making me think of that again. god they were vile. at least nonoe of the case swap infections have ever been that bad.


----------



## Maple (9/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> :icon_vomit: thanks for making me think of that again. god they were vile. at least nonoe of the case swap infections have ever been that bad.


I quite liked the Vienna Berlinner...


----------



## brettprevans (9/10/09)

your a sick man Dave. a sick sick man. if your turn your planned berliner Ryesse into anything resembling that, dont offer me any....ok who am i kidding offer me a taste, but you might get the same reaction!


----------



## Fourstar (9/10/09)

Maple said:


> I quite liked the Vienna Berlinner...



:lol: :icon_drool2: 

I wonder if redoak have been notified of their 'issue'.


----------



## brettprevans (9/10/09)

going to try and bang this out this weekend. it will have to be a night brew

Wardy's Vienna Lager
Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 21.00 Wort Size (L): 21.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.05
Anticipated OG: 1.056 Plato: 13.71
Anticipated SRM: 10.1
Anticipated IBU: 21.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 24.71 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.047 SG 11.73 Plato

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
49.5 2.50 kg. Vienna Malt Germany 1.037 3
49.5 2.50 kg. Pilsner Australia 1.037 1
1.0 0.05 kg. Carafa Special Germany 1.030 600

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Magnum Pellet 14.40 21.9 60 min.

0.05 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----
34/70


Mash Type: Single Step @ 66


----------



## jbirbeck (9/10/09)

A kolsch...have had the yeast for a bit and the SOTW thread earlier today has got me thinking its time.


Recipe: Kolsch
Brewer: Rooting Kings
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Kolsch
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 20.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 3.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.60 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 95.83 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 4.17 % 
10.00 gm Sapphire [5.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort HoHops 5.1 IBU 
45.00 gm Sapphire [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.9 IBU 
20.00 L Distilled Water Water 
1 Pkgs Kolsch Yeast (Wyeast Labs #2565) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 4.80 kg
----------------------------
Decoction Mash, Double
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
35 min Protein Rest Add 20.03 L of water at 52.5 C 50.0 C 
45 min Saccharification Decoct 6.44 L of mash and boil it 63.9 C 
45 min Saccharification Decoct 3.91 L of mash and boil it 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C


----------



## Fourstar (9/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> going to try and bang this out this weekend. it will have to be a night brew
> Wardy's Vienna Lager



Redoak BJCP inspiration was it? :lol:


----------



## brendo (9/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Redoak BJCP inspiration was it? :lol:




obviously CM2 still can't get that "pleasant" sourness out of his mouth... :icon_vomit:


----------



## Fourstar (9/10/09)

brendo said:


> obviously CM2 still can't get that "pleasant" sourness out of his mouth...



I heard Maple went off to purvis to buy up the case leftovers! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Maple (9/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> I heard Maple went off to purvis to buy up the case leftovers! :icon_drool2:


shhhh don't let it out until I get the goods....


----------



## jlm (9/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> :lol: :icon_drool2:
> 
> I wonder if redoak have been notified of their 'issue'.



I force fed a mate a little bit of something of theirs, a bottle I knew to be infected due to the fact I'd bought 2, purely because he was going to Sydney, and more importantly Redoak, a few days later. After bringing the issue up with Janet (I think) the response was something like a shrug of the shoulders and "We're not responsible for how our beer is stored once it leaves our premises". FWIW, this beer was so badly infected it was spat onto the lawn and tipped out. Undrinkable. Makes you wonder if they have an idea of whats going on.


----------



## Maple (9/10/09)

jlm said:


> I force fed a mate a little bit of something of theirs, a bottle I knew to be infected due to the fact I'd bought 2, purely because he was going to Sydney, and more importantly Redoak, a few days later. After bringing the issue up with Janet (I think) the response was something like a shrug of the shoulders and "We're not responsible for how our beer is stored once it leaves our premises". FWIW, this beer was so badly infected it was spat onto the lawn and tipped out. Undrinkable. Makes you wonder if they have an idea of whats going on.


The issue Red Oak have is not in the storing and/or shipping, it is in their network, unless of course they out source their bottling... What a home that they don't take feedback from their customers. This label has just been black-listed from my list until they get responsible management in place.


----------



## jlm (9/10/09)

Maple said:


> The issue Red Oak have is not in the storing and/or shipping, it is in their network, unless of course they out source their bottling... What a home that they don't take feedback from their customers. This label has just been black-listed from my list until they get responsible management in place.


Exactly. Anyway, I hope to brew Tony's New Age Aussie Wheat this weekend if time permits.


----------



## Tony (9/10/09)

mmmmmmmmmm B Saaz and Hallertau Aroma flowers................ mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Effect (9/10/09)

Tony said:


> mmmmmmmmmm B Saaz and Hallertau Aroma flowers................ mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



you love your b saaz, don't ya tony?


----------



## jlm (9/10/09)

Phillip said:


> you love your b saaz, don't ya tony?


Who doesn't? Got a ripping B saaz pils on tap at the moment....Pac Hallertau i'm unfamiliar with currently but looking to make friends with it....


----------



## Effect (9/10/09)

jlm said:


> Who doesn't? Got a ripping B saaz pils on tap at the moment....Pac Hallertau i'm unfamiliar with currently but looking to make friends with it....



I brewed up the lcba just a few days ago, that was the first time I have used b saaz...if it turns out nice I will do an all munich and amarillo + bsaaz combo (or maybe a bsaaz and munich smash), as well as the new age wheat...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## bconnery (9/10/09)

jlm said:


> Who doesn't? Got a ripping B saaz pils on tap at the moment....Pac Hallertau i'm unfamiliar with currently but looking to make friends with it....



Great pilsner hop in my book. I've loved the ones I've made with it. 

Not B-Saaz related but with regards to the topic...
late night brewing session with this Blonde/Summer ale. 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Blonde Ale
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 10.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1700.00 gm Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EGrain 46.58 % 
1000.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 27.40 % 
500.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 13.70 % 
300.00 gm Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (15.0 EBC) Grain 8.22 % 
150.00 gm Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 4.11 % 
10.00 gm Cascade NZ [8.00 %] (60 min) Hops 8.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade NZ [8.00 %] (15 min) Hops 10.5 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade NZ [8.00 %] (10 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade NZ [8.00 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs British Cask Ale (Wyeast Labs #1026) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Fourstar (10/10/09)

Maple said:


> The issue Red Oak have is not in the storing and/or shipping, it is in their network, unless of course they out source their bottling... What a home that they don't take feedback from their customers. This label has just been black-listed from my list until they get responsible management in place.





jlm said:


> Exactly. Anyway, I hope to brew Tony's New Age Aussie Wheat this weekend if time permits.



I sure as hell hope somone from redoak trolls this forum. Maybe then they will realise their 'craft' aint so 'crafty'. Unless of course they are from flanders and wanted their vienna and bock that way! Acetic Acid anyone?


----------



## bconnery (10/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> I sure as hell hope somone from redoak trolls this forum. Maybe then they will realise their 'craft' aint so 'crafty'. Unless of course they are from flanders and wanted their vienna and bock that way! Acetic Acid anyone?



Reading these various posts I'm disappointed by such an attitude from a craft brewery. You would think that someone supposedly so passionate about good beer would care more but it appears I don't know these things...

I actually tasted these a few weeks ago at an event up here and neither had these flaws. They were both very drinkable so it does suggest a batch or a handling issue...


----------



## jdsaint (10/10/09)

so is red oak honey ale meant to taste like orange and mango juice? or was i to another customer of an infected commercial beer, their was no hint of honey to me :icon_vomit:


----------



## Mantis (10/10/09)

A simple rye pale ale

Recipe: Rye pale ale
Brewer: Richard
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 35 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 10.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5000.00 gm Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 83.33 % 
1050.00 gm Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 16.67 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.50 %] (60 min) (FirsHops 17.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Cascade [6.90 %] (45 min) Hops 13.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (2 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs US-05


----------



## RdeVjun (10/10/09)

BB Ale / Riwaka SMASH underway at the moment. Our very own dearest ChapChap gave me a pack of this year's Riwaka flowers to try out (many thanks again pal!), I've always wanted to do a SMASH and I also wanted some pics for a noob's BIAB guide, plus test overnight mashing out. The guide will be a few days, but the hops do smell rather good in the boil and overnight mashing is quite efficient both at extraction and using my time.

The recipe is lifted from Ross' NS Summer Ale:
3.3kg Barret Burston Ale Malt
75g 5.9%AA 09 Riwaka:
19g @ 90mins 18 IBU
18g @ 20mins 9 IBU
25g @ 5mins 4 IBU
13g @ Dry hop
Mash at 66, add 5.2, CaSO4, NaCl and citric to 19 litres rainwater in, stockpot BIAB. Dunk sparged, combined pre- boil SG is 1.062, I'll dilute that post- boil as I usually do, although it complicates the guide a little bit and I really meant not to dilute for that reason, but I guess it gets the idea out there from the start.
Targets: OG 1.051 FG 1.011 32IBU 11EBC 5.2%alc v/v
Fermenting with Wy1469 is planned at this stage, although I have 1318 and 1768 on hand, plus the usual suspects in dry form. I'm loving the stonefruit 1469 throws, although I should really use the London Ale III pack soon, while I don't think 1768 ESB would do it much justice. I'm open to suggestions of course.
So, nothing fancy but shaping up to be a very useful brew in lots of different ways! 

Also, this rye is getting popular, it is another grain on my list to have a go at one day. So many different things to try, so few brews to slowly get through them all...
:beer:


----------



## Fourstar (10/10/09)

bconnery said:


> Reading these various posts I'm disappointed by such an attitude from a craft brewery. You would think that someone supposedly so passionate about good beer would care more but it appears I don't know these things...
> I actually tasted these a few weeks ago at an event up here and neither had these flaws. They were both very drinkable so it does suggest a batch or a handling issue...



Either that or they dont care for constructive criticisim. It must be some issue with the bottling process or the have had a cold side infection somewhere as all of our bottles form the same batches and 2 different styles had decent acetic infections. Nothing mild either. Something like an under aged Flanders Red.


----------



## Riggwelter (10/10/09)

Not sure if I'm allowed to do this but:

The First of the Last (Mark II)

1.7kg tin "ESB English Bitter"

500g dextrose

250g maltodextrin

250g dried light malt

11.5g Safale s-04 yeast

15g teabag Goldings finishing hops

Mixed everything up in the fermenter and sat in down in the garage for just under a week, then quickly opened up and threw in the teabag.

OG was 1.040

It's been going for nearly 2 weeks now and seems to have settled with a hydrometer reading of 1.011


----------



## bconnery (10/10/09)

Kind of Oktoberfesty thing measured up and will be going on tonight. Munich and Vienna grain amounts based mostly on how much was left in the bottom of the bags 

Recipe: Crosstoberfest
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oktoberfest/Marzen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 16.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2300.00 gm Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 44.23 % 
900.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 17.31 % 
900.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 17.31 % 
850.00 gm Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 16.35 % 
250.00 gm Aromatic Malt (41.0 EBC) Grain 4.81 % 
10.00 gm Southern Cross [14.80 %] (60 min) Hops 15.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Southern Cross [14.80 %] (15 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Lager (DCL Yeast #W-34/70) Yeast-Lager


----------



## Fourstar (11/10/09)

Whipping out a CAP today! 
Getting a filter from ross within the next week to use primarily for my lagers. Got to love a tax return!

Modern Day CAP 
Classic American Pilsner 

Type: All Grain
Date: 27/09/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 66.7 % 
1.00 kg Corn, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 16.7 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.3 % 
0.50 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (8.9 SRM) Grain 8.3 % 
22.00 gm B Saaz - Motueka [7.10%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 18.6 IBU 
12.00 gm Magnum [12.50%] (20 min) Hops 9.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Pearle [6.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 7.1 IBU 
2.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bohemian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2124) Yeast-Lager 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.055 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.2 % 
Bitterness: 35.5 IBU
Est Color: 4.4 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 17.00 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 96.3 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
CaSO4 and CaCl into mash.


----------



## chappo1970 (17/10/09)

Ross said:


> Well, brewed it this morning... changed the Caramalt to Carared, mashed at 70c & caramelised 5L of the 1st runnings by boiling hard for 45 minutes until the wort turned to toffee when drawing a sample.
> 
> Carbrook Hop Head Mild
> 
> ...



This beer is going straight to the must be brewed list. Sensational Ross couldn't stop at one yesterday h34r:


----------



## Fourstar (17/10/09)

Chappo said:


> This beer is going straight to the must be brewed list. Sensational Ross couldn't stop at one yesterday h34r:



Best of all... 450g of happiness... err Hoppyness! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/09)

God help us when Chappo's Chinese hops arrive and he can really up the hop rate. He'll have to serve his beers in laboratory beakers to avoid etching his glassware :icon_drunk:


----------



## hughman666 (17/10/09)

Any thoughts on the following recipe for an English Pale....

For a 22L batch:

2.5kg Ale Malt
2kg Pilsner Malt
0.5kg Wheat Malt

Mash at 66c

20g Target @ 60
20g Goldings @ 30
20g Styrian Goldings @ 10
20g Styrian Goldings @ flameout


----------



## Fourstar (17/10/09)

BribieG said:


> God help us when Chappo's Chinese hops arrive and he can really up the hop rate. He'll have to serve his beers in laboratory beakers to avoid etching his glassware :icon_drunk:


Easssyyyy... Eassyyyyyy!


----------



## randyrob (17/10/09)

hughman666 said:


> Any thoughts on the following recipe for an English Pale....
> 
> For a 22L batch:
> 
> ...



Should make a good English Summer Ale, What yeast are you going with?


----------



## Bribie G (17/10/09)

Target is a great hop, Challenger is an incredible bittering hop as well. I'd definitely go Ringwood in that one to maintain some fruityness to balance out what is quite a high hop rate for an English Ale.

I've done something similar but with 500g of Polenta and no Wheat.


----------



## winkle (17/10/09)

Bah humbug, my keg of Shootin' Saison ran out last night - time for a Rootin' Saison methinks.
*Rootin Saison *
Saison 

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 20.00 L
Boil Size: 22.89 L 
Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 72.73 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM) Grain 18.18 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 9.09 % 
26.00 gm Hallertauer, New Zealand [8.50 %] (60 min) Hops 23.9 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 3.1 IBU 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Orange Peel, Sweet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 



Est Original Gravity: 1.065 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.017 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.28 % 
Bitterness: 27.1 IBU Calories: 575 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.1 SRM


----------



## hughman666 (17/10/09)

randyrob said:


> Should make a good English Summer Ale, What yeast are you going with?


i've got a generic us-56 slurry which is pretty neutral - hence throwing in plenty of hops for character. ideally though i would use a wyest 1469 but couldnt find one anywhere... :unsure:


----------



## bconnery (17/10/09)

Planning a double brew day plus some people around for a BBQ...

Start with an Aussie IPA, loads of Galaxy and the rest of the pack of Summer Saaz...
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Aussie IPA
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 14.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 52.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4300.00 gm Pale Malt, Halcyon (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EGrain 68.80 % 
700.00 gm Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 11.20 % 
500.00 gm Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 8.00 % 
300.00 gm Biscuit Malt (25.0 EBC) Grain 4.80 % 
250.00 gm Aromatic Malt (41.0 EBC) Grain 4.00 % 
200.00 gm Carahell (Weyermann) (27.0 EBC) Grain 3.20 % 
35.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (Dry Hop 4 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 21.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (20 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (15 min) Hops 14.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (10 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (5 min) Hops 5.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs British Cask Ale (Wyeast Labs #1026) Yeast-Ale 


Then a big belgian for the follow up...
Recipe: Belgian Dark
Brewer: Mooshells
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Belgian Dark Strong Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.082 SG
Estimated Color: 49.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5600.00 gm Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 73.68 % 
200.00 gm Aromatic Malt (41.0 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
200.00 gm Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
200.00 gm Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) (15.0 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
200.00 gm Special B Malt (300.0 EBC) Grain 2.63 % 
15.00 gm Southern Cross [14.80 %] (60 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (15 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 

Planning to feed the sugars in as the fermentation gets going...
500.00 gm Raw Sugar (3.9 EBC) Sugar 6.58 % 
400.00 gm Candi Sugar, Dark (541.8 EBC) Sugar 5.26 % 
300.00 gm Brown Sugar, Dark (98.5 EBC) Sugar 3.95 %


----------



## Doogiechap (18/10/09)

A variation on a cracker of an IIPA that Sinkas gave me a sample of a while back.

Gravity Before Boil: 1.062 SG (15.6 Brix)


Volume Before Boil: 35.00 l
Volume Transferred: 23.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 23.00 l

Total Water Required: 43.24 l
Original Gravity: 1.086 SG (21.4 Brix)
Final Gravity: 1.020 SG (12.0 Brix)

Volume After Boil: 25.00 l
Water Added To Dilute: 0.00 l
Volume Of Finished Beer: 22.00 l


Mashing
Dough in the following fermentable ingredients.

7.800 kg of Bairds Marris Otter Ale Malt
0.250 kg of Australian Caramalt
0.075 kg of German Melanoidin Malt
0.060 kg of German Wheat Malt
0.055 kg of German Munich Malt

66 Mash for 90 mins


50 g of Australian Galaxy (30 Min From End)
150 g of Australian Galaxy (15 Min From End)
100 g of Australian Galaxy (5 Min From End)

1 Whirlfloc Tablet
Boil the wort for a total of 90 minutes.

At 'turn off' add the following hops.

100 g of Australian Galaxy

Fermentation
The desired volume at pitching is 23.00 l.

Pitching a big slurry from an APA
Here is the money shot after adding the 15 min 150 gram addition of Galaxy :super:


----------



## Ross (18/10/09)

Doogiechap said:


> A variation on a cracker of an IIPA that Sinkas gave me a sample of a while back.
> 
> 0.075 kg of German Melanoidin Malt
> 0.060 kg of German Wheat Malt
> 0.055 kg of German Munich Malt




Pic looks great DC, but is the decimal place in those grain additions correct? Wouldn't have thought they'd be worth adding at those rates.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (18/10/09)

7.5 grams of Melanoidin? Might go well sprinkled on your Muesli however :icon_drool2:


----------



## np1962 (18/10/09)

BribieG said:


> 7.5 grams of Melanoidin? Might go well sprinkled on your Muesli however :icon_drool2:


That would be 75 grams on the muesli... may be a bit claggy


----------



## Bribie G (18/10/09)

Ross said:


> Pic looks great DC, but is the decimal place in those grain additions correct? Wouldn't have thought they'd be worth adding at those rates.
> 
> Cheers Ross






NigeP62 said:


> That would be 75 grams on the muesli... may be a bit claggy



OOps that's right, don't worry Ross and I were just having a senior moment  
I normally use Melanoidin at the rate of 50 to 100g as well.


----------



## reviled (18/10/09)

Sly Guy Rye Pale Ale B) 

2.7kg Global Kolsch Malt
750g Rye
190g Cara Red
100g Cara Munich III
50g Global Munich

60 - 6g Columbus, 6g Chinook
45 - 8g Simcoe
30 - 12g Columbus, 12g Chinook
15 - 40g Cascade, 18g Amarillo, 12g Chinook
5 - 12g Columbus, 12g Simcoe
0 - 40g Cascade
Dry - 18g Columbus, 24g Cascade, 24g Amarillo, 8g Chinook

Wyeast 1272

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Doogiechap (18/10/09)

Ross said:


> Pic looks great DC, but is the decimal place in those grain additions correct? Wouldn't have thought they'd be worth adding at those rates.
> 
> Cheers Ross



Ross you are right  . I looked back at the original to confirm and yes the amounts (apart from the melanoidin) are going to have little impact (particularly with this hop bill). Smells fantastic anyway  .
Cheers
Doug


----------



## WarmBeer (18/10/09)

Recipe: 22 - ESB (Case Swap)

Brewer: Brett

Asst Brewer: 

Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)

TYPE: Extract

Taste: (35.0) 



Recipe Specifications

--------------------------

Batch Size: 24.00 L 

Boil Size: 26.80 L

Estimated OG: 1.048 SG

Estimated Color: 27.4 EBC

Estimated IBU: 34.8 IBU

Brewhouse Efficiency: - %

Boil Time: 60 Minutes



Ingredients:

------------

Amount Item Type % or IBU 

3.00 kg Pale Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 71.43 % 
0.60 kg Light Dry Extract (15.8 EBC) Dry Extract 14.29 % 

0.25 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 5.95 % 

0.25 kg Crystal (Bairds) (150.0 EBC) Grain 5.95 % 

0.10 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.38 % 

80.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (60 min) Hops 31.9 IBU 

35.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (1 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 

0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 


Struggled getting 28 lt to the boil on the BBQ side burner, but SWMBO was happier for my to be brewing outside.


----------



## joecast (22/10/09)

boiling now. love these hops!

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.65
Anticipated OG: 1.057 Plato: 14.00
Anticipated SRM: 7.8
Anticipated IBU: 41.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Pre-Boil Amounts
----------------

Evaporation Rate: 15.00 Percent Per Hour
Pre-Boil Wort Size: 27.06 L
Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.048 SG 11.98 Plato

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
59.1 2.75 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
36.6 1.70 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 8
2.2 0.10 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
2.2 0.10 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
8.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 16.6 60 min.
8.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.60 13.9 60 min.
14.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 5.8 10 min.
14.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.60 4.9 10 min.
14.00 g. Galaxy  Pellet 15.00 0.0 0 min.
14.00 g. Nelson Sauvin Pellet 12.60 0.0 0 min.

Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-04 SafAle English Ale


----------



## yardy (22/10/09)

only brewed it once but I'm declaring it a house ale, nice drop  

Pommy Bastard

4.500 Marris Otter
0.250 Wheat
0.150 Carared
0.070 Pale Choc

Styrian & Fuggles to 26IBU and 10gm EKG at FO

Notts Yeast

cheers
Yard


----------



## AndrewQLD (22/10/09)

yardy said:


> only brewed it once but I'm declaring it a house ale, nice drop
> 
> Pommy Bastard
> 
> ...



I wouldn't mind giving that a sample Yardy, all my fav hops in there as well.

Here's what I am playing with at the moment, I'm looking at brewing a super lite beer for Xmas day.
I want it low on Alcohol <2%, very light on flavour and super pale, I really want to be able to suck this down in quantity.

Recipe: Ultra Lite
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Lite American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.02 L 
Boil Size: 28.21 L
Estimated OG: 1.026 SG
Estimated Color: 3.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 8.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.00 kg Pilsner Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.Grain 80.00 % 
0.50 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 20.00 % 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [6.50 %] (60 min) Hops 8.4 IBU 
1.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.22 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
2.00 ml Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.50 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafLager German Lager (DCL Yeast #S-189) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Pilsner Mash
Total Grain Weight: 2.50 kg
----------------------------
Pilsner Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
5 min Mash In Add 8.00 L of water at 37.1 C 35.0 C 
15 min Protien Rest Add 8.00 L of water at 72.5 C 52.0 C 
45 min Sacch Rest Heat to 62.0 C over 10 min 62.0 C 
30 min Sach Rest Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C


----------



## reviled (22/10/09)

joecast said:


> boiling now. love these hops!
> 
> Recipe Specifics
> ----------------
> ...



Galaxy and Sauvin work great together, be interested to see what its like with S-04, have you tried it before?


----------



## yardy (22/10/09)

AndrewQLD said:


> I wouldn't mind giving that a sample Yardy, all my fav hops in there as well.
> 
> Here's what I am playing with at the moment, I'm looking at brewing a super lite beer for Xmas day.
> I want it low on Alcohol <2%, very light on flavour and super pale, I really want to be able to suck this down in quantity.
> ...



you're always welcome out here mate, i've got nothing in the kegs atm except the gb so i'm brewing up a storm trying to get topped up for the hols, would like to get the xmas schwarzbier that you sampled brewed up whilst i'm home as well.

geez that's a recipe with nowhere to hide, looks like a good long session beer though B) 

btw, you blokes have been busy welding and grinding, once this shutdown is over and i'm finished for the year i'll come and QA all your work  

cheers
Yard


----------



## joecast (22/10/09)

reviled said:


> Galaxy and Sauvin work great together, be interested to see what its like with S-04, have you tried it before?


never used galaxy but was blown away by stone and wood. just happened to have some, glad to hear it works well with NS. 
might actually do 1/2 s04 1/2 us05. only have 12g of s04 and want to be sure i get good attenuation. dont want to end up stressing the yeast though. anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## reviled (22/10/09)

joecast said:


> never used galaxy but was blown away by stone and wood. just happened to have some, glad to hear it works well with NS.
> might actually do 1/2 s04 1/2 us05. only have 12g of s04 and want to be sure i get good attenuation. dont want to end up stressing the yeast though. anyone have thoughts on this?



If it were me id be wanting to go all S-05 but the idea of a split batch is a good one


----------



## joecast (22/10/09)

reviled said:


> If it were me id be wanting to go all S-05 but the idea of a split batch is a good one


actually i was going to pitch both yeasts in one fermenter for a single batch, but now you've put the idea in my head i kinda like it. only have one keg free which could be the deciding factor. if i do split the batch, i'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## reviled (22/10/09)

joecast said:


> actually i was going to pitch both yeasts in one fermenter for a single batch, but now you've put the idea in my head i kinda like it. only have one keg free which could be the deciding factor. if i do split the batch, i'll let you know how they turn out.



Could allways keg one half, then *shudder* bottle the other half?  lol

Splitting the batch would definately give you a really good idea about what each yeast does, youll probably find both batches seem like completely different beers


----------



## Jye (23/10/09)

Ive got 4 empty kegs kicking around so that means its time for a double batch of my house APA. 

Shire APA VIII 
American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Date: 23/10/2009 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Jye 
Boil Size: 46.00 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.10 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM) Grain 49.4 % 
2.10 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 25.3 % 
2.10 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 25.3 % 

50.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (20 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (5 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
50.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (5 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
90.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
90.00 gm Simcoe [12.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 

1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 

4.76 gm Calcium Carbonate (Mash 5.0 min) Misc 
11.43 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

2 Pkgs Safale American US-56 Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.0 % 
Bitterness: 34.8 IBU Calories: -4 cal/l 
Est Color: 5.4 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 8.31 kg 
Sparge Water: 30.40 L Grain Temperature: 25.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 25.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 24.92 L of water at 75.6 C 67.0 C 90 min


----------



## Fourstar (23/10/09)

Jye said:


> Ive got 4 empty kegs kicking around so that means its time for a double batch of my house APA.



Looks like a ripper of a recipe Jye! with a KISS approach.

Noooiiice


----------



## Jye (23/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> Looks like a ripper of a recipe Jye! with a KISS approach.
> 
> Noooiiice



Thanks Fourstar  

I usually have a C hop in there plus some amber malt and no wheat. But the simcoe/amarillo comp is awesome on its own and the wheat is to try and get some bready/grainy malt flavour.


----------



## drsmurto (23/10/09)

Just cleaned up after a double brewday. 6 of my 8 kegs are empty  

Belted out 20L of a sort of german pilsner (70% pils, 30% vienna, NZ Hallertau and WLP833) and 40L of the latest incarnation of my Landlord. Threw 6 plugs of styrians in at flameout :icon_drool2: 

One of those easy brewdays when you hit all your targets. Now I've said that I'm sure Murphy will ensure one of my taps starts leaking


----------



## brettprevans (23/10/09)

8:30pm and I've just mashed in. A Vienna lager. Nice simple night brew....hopefully. Hopefully brew 2 more brews tomorrow.


----------



## brettprevans (24/10/09)

Hit my targets for my Vienna. Just getting ready to throw on Joecast's receipe (post 3763 above). Lovely day for brewing. Then off to a mates 30th tonight. Great day shaping up


----------



## Maple (24/10/09)

Indeed a fine day for brewing and feeling somewhat inspired today, we're going a Rye-Wheatie 1st up (cheers Chappo for the idea), and follow-on will be an Imperial American Brown (aka Wynnona's big brown)


----------



## gjhansford (24/10/09)

My brews today:

1. Pilsner - in the fermenter chilling awaiting yeast pitching (I started early)
2. Hefewesizen - 30 minutes to go in the kettle
3. Marmalade Ale - thanks to AHB I have a recipe link
4. Not sure ... maybe a Belgian Pale Ale


----------



## warra48 (24/10/09)

Scheduled for Monday. Starter of WY1469 built up and ready to go.

Hobbling Along Ale

Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 36.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %

3300.00 gm Maris Otter (6.0 EBC) Grain 60.55 % 
1500.00 gm Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 27.52 % 
250.00 gm Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2Grain 4.59 % 
250.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 4.59 % 
100.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.83 % 
50.00 gm Carared (43.0 EBC) Grain 0.92 % 
35.00 gm EKGoldings [4.80 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hops 18.6 IBU 
14.00 gm EK Goldings [4.30 %] (60 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
28.00 gm EK Goldings [4.30 %] (30 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
14.00 gm EK Goldings [4.30 %] (10 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (10 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #WY1469) [Yeast-Ale 

Mash at 67C for 90 minutes.


----------



## schooey (24/10/09)

Doing a keg of Chrissy Quaffer for the non-craftbrewing interested family. Hoping not to scare them too much with this hop bill, so we'll see what happens... wanted to keep the alcohol content below 4% as well so we can enjoy a few on the day without falling arse over head before the sun goes down

Recipe: Christmas Quaffer
Brewer: Schooey
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 54.00 L 
Boil Size: 63.38 L
Estimated OG: 1.040 SG
Estimated Color: 15.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
8.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 86.49 % 
0.75 kg Caramel Malt Dark (Hoepfner) (120.2 EBC) Grain 8.11 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (17.7 EBC) Grain 5.41 % 
35.00 gm Magnum [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (15 min) Hops 3.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (15 min) Hops 1.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (1 min) Hops 0.1 IBU 

Mashed in a single infusion at 68C

Fermented at 18C with 2 x US-05


----------



## Maple (25/10/09)

The resultant recipes for yesterday's brewing:

Rye-Wheatie

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 44.00 Wort Size (L): 44.00
Total Grain (kg): 11.00
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.78
Anticipated SRM: 4.6
Anticipated IBU: 21.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name 
-------------------------------------------
 40.9 4.50 kg. Rye Malt 
40.9 4.50 kg. JWM Wheat Malt 
18.2 2.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner 



Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Galaxy Whole 14.40 19.4 60 min.
20.00 g. Crystal Pellet 3.25 1.6 20 min.
20.00 g. Crystal Pellet 3.25 0.8 5 min.


Yeast
-----
WYeast 3333 German Wheat (half will be a Berlinner Ryesse)

and

Wynnona's Big Brown

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 34.00 Wort Size (L): 34.00
Total Grain (kg): 13.15
Anticipated OG: 1.086 Plato: 20.58
Anticipated SRM: 18.8
Anticipated IBU: 91.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name 
----------------------------------------------------
77.6 10.20 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt 
6.8 0.90 kg. JWM Wheat Malt 
9.1 1.20 kg. Weyermann Munich I 
1.9 0.25 kg. TF Pale Chocolate Malt 
1.5 0.20 kg. JWM Crystal 140 
1.5 0.20 kg. Biscuit Malt 
1.5 0.20 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma 

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
45.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 8.50 22.0 Mash H
45.00 g. Columbus Pellet 14.20 52.5 60 min.
45.00 g. Northern Brewer Pellet 8.50 8.4 15 min.
80.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 8.8 10 min.
100.00 g. Amarillo Pellet 8.90 0.0 0 min.
80.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.70 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----
US05


----------



## Stubbie (25/10/09)

Hey Maple,

With all that wheat and rye, how did you go with the sparge? 

I made a double batch weizen yesterday with 5kg of Wey wheat that proved a bastard to sparge. That's despite what I thought was an adequate addition of rice hulls. Took 2 hrs plus :angry: . No such problems with recent single batch weizens, so the slow/sticking sparge may have been due to a much deeper grain bed? Or - and I know I'm clutching at straws - perhaps the wheat and barley weren't mixed evenly enough as a result of crushing the 2 grains separately and then only giving them a cursary mix before mashing in?

Stubbie


----------



## Fourstar (25/10/09)

Cleaning out the hop stocks in anticipation for a big order of hops (yep, including the Chinese). Thaught i'd better get rid of any dregs floating around as they will most certainly turn to cheese by the time i get around to using them again. The plan was todo an AIIPA but didnt have enough US hops floating around. so i backed her off to an amber instead.

Cheers! :beerbang: 

Hop Cleanout Amber Ale 
American Amber Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 20/10/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
4.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 81.8 % 
0.40 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (86.7 SRM) Grain 7.3 % 
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 7.3 % 
0.20 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 3.6 % 
20.00 gm Galaxy [15.00%] (60 min) Hops 33.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [8.20%] (15 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
12.00 gm Galaxy [15.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
31.00 gm Chinook [12.40%] (0 min) Hops - 
2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 %
Bitterness: 38.2 IBU
Est Color: 11.2 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 16.00 L of water at 71.7 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 96.9 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
CaCl into mash.
CaSO4 into boil.


----------



## sav (25/10/09)

Just wacked this down last night,will see how the super pride goes I think squire uses it for bittering.
First time using my plate chiller ,ice in my herms 20deg into the fermenter with tap water just cracked a little so easy.


Recipe: -JSGA 
Brewer: sav
Asst Brewer: MURPHY
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 47.35 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 11.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.95 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.2 EBC) Grain 74.03 % 
1.59 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (4.2 EBC) Grain 19.74 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich 1 Malt (90.0 EBC) Grain 6.22 % 
25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.0 IBU 
40.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (10 min) Hops 7.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (5 min) Hops 2.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.40 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.63 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #US05) Yeast-Ale


----------



## clean brewer (25/10/09)

> Just wacked this down last night,will see how the super pride goes I think squire uses it for bittering.
> First time using my plate chiller ,ice in my herms 20deg into the fermenter with tap water just cracked a little so easy.



How did the Plate Chiller go? What size is it?

Just heating water for this, Yardglass Session Lite(with some Carared)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - 
http://www.beersmith.com 
Recipe: Docs Yardglass Session Red Lite 
Brewer: Jody Fischer 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale 
TYPE: All Grain 
Taste: (35.0) 
Recipe Specifications -------------------------- 
Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 55.15 L 
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG 
Estimated Color: 9.4 EBC 
Estimated IBU: 25.0 IBU 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 % 
Boil Time: 90 Minutes Ingredients: ------------ 
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.97 kg Ale Malt (6.3 EBC) Grain 87.17 % 
0.78 kg Wheat Malt Pale (4.2 EBC) Grain 9.70 % 
0.25 kg Carared Malt (43.0 EBC) Grain 3.12 % 
22.50 gm Magnum [12.50 %] (60 min) Hops 17.0 IBU 
31.50 gm  Cascade [7.80 %] (15 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
31.50 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (1 min) Hops 0.6 IBU 
1.13 tsp Kopperfloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale Yeast-Ale

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## sav (25/10/09)

Its the mashmaster mk111 I love this thing it was so quick I recirculated boiling wort through it for about 5 mins first,Had yeast piched in 10 mins 40lts .


----------



## schooey (25/10/09)

sav said:


> First time using my plate chiller ,ice in my herms 20deg into the fermenter with tap water just cracked a little so easy.



Well there you go... used my plate chiller I got for fathers day for the first time last night also... man, took about an hour off my brewday compared to using an immersion chiller on a 54L batch.. Same deal, ice on a copper coil in the esky and ran the tap water through it, perfect 19C in to the fermenter, pitched and straight in the fridge... A lot more break in the fermenter though, but I'm thinking that will all drop into the trub... Happy = me


----------



## Maple (25/10/09)

Stubbie said:


> Hey Maple,
> 
> With all that wheat and rye, how did you go with the sparge?
> 
> ...



Stubbie - It took along time, but it got there eventually. about the same 2-2.5 hrs. Tell ya, I was pissed as by the time it finished...and had the big brown on its heals waiting for the tun to free up.


----------



## Screwtop (25/10/09)

reviled said:


> Galaxy and Sauvin work great together, be interested to see what its like with S-04, have you tried it before?




Galaxy is a big (AAU) hop and balances well against a slightly higher FG, S-04 would be my choice, 05 would leave the hops standing out like dogs bollocks and maybe unbalance the beer.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## schooey (25/10/09)

So... not to be deterred from the earlier f*#k up here, I just mashed this in...

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Australian Imperial Pilsner
Brewer: Schooey
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Classic American Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.65 L
Estimated OG: 1.082 SG
Estimated Color: 9.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 42.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.75 kg Pilsner (IMC) (3.9 EBC) Grain 93.10 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 6.90 % 
20.00 gm Topaz [16.40 %] (60 min) Hops 30.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Topaz [16.40 %] (15 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Topaz [16.40 %] (1 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
1 Pkgs Budvar Lager (Wyeast Labs #2000) Yeast-Lager 

Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Step Add 21.75 L of water at 71.5 C 66.0 C 


Got to talking to the legend, Barry Cranston on the Sydney Pub Crawl and he was telling me about making an Australian Brown Ale... Reminiscent of how the yanks took styles and added 'American' to the front of them.. well Les the Weizguy and I got talking about this, and we (at the time) had just found Topaz hops at MHB's shop, so we decided that an Australian Imperial Pils was in order... So I finally got a chance to do it today to try and get over the disaster that was my Gonzo clone


----------



## joecast (25/10/09)

Screwtop said:


> Galaxy is a big (AAU) hop and balances well against a slightly higher FG, S-04 would be my choice, 05 would leave the hops standing out like dogs bollocks and maybe unbalance the beer.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy


ended up splitting the batch so will be able to compare in a few weeks. the wort tasted damn nice though so if im left with all hops in one batch, i wont be disappointed.


----------



## Screwtop (25/10/09)

joecast said:


> ended up splitting the batch so will be able to compare in a few weeks. the wort tasted damn nice though so if im left with all hops in one batch, i wont be disappointed.




What a great thing to do, you will learn so much about the different behaviours and profiles of these yeasts and about balancing hop bitterness and sweetness.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Phoney (25/10/09)

I ordered 100g of Sterling hops about 4 or 5 months ago for a recipe that I never ended up doing, so to use them up ive thought of making an APA... What are your thoughts on this?

The 'other' aroma hop doesnt have to be czech saaz, im also thinking B saaz, or cascade or styrian goldings.... Any advice would be appreciated! 



Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 24.04 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 9.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.80 kg Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 86.4 % 
0.20 kg Aromatic Malt (26.0 SRM) Grain 4.5 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 4.5 % 
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (80.0 SRM) Grain 4.5 % 
20.00 gm Sterling [7.50%] (60 min) Hops 18.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Sterling [7.50%] (25 min) Hops 12.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Sterling [7.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Czech Saaz [4.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
21.00 L Sydney Water 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Labs #S-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 4.40 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Step Add 28.00 L of water at 68.6 C 66.0 C 90 min


----------



## brettprevans (26/10/09)

Screwtop said:


> Galaxy is a big (AAU) hop and balances well against a slightly higher FG, S-04 would be my choice, 05 would leave the hops standing out like dogs bollocks and maybe unbalance the beer.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy


i was thinking maybe cal common yeast might be a go? I must admit i pinched Joe's recipe and banged it out on the weekend. but i havent pitched the yeast yet.


----------



## reviled (27/10/09)

Looking at knocking up a sort of Centennial Ale, looking to showcase what centennial is capable of with a fairly simple malt bill to back it all up :icon_drool2: 

83% Maris Otter
10% Global Vienna
4% Global CaraDark (similair to caramunich II)
3% Medium Crystal


OG - 1057
IBU - 56

FWH - 18g Centennial 9.7%
20 - 25g Centennial 9.7%
10 - 25g Centennial 9.7%
5 - 25g Centennial 9.7%
Dry - 60g Centennial 9.7%

US-05 probably, which seems to be all I use lately h34r:


----------



## Stuster (27/10/09)

Come on, reviled, you know you want to live a little. Try some of those yummy liquid yeasts. :lol: 

Working at home on bits and pieces this week so enough time to make a few beers. :super: 

Yesterday was a pretty standard bitter made with Thomas Fawcett Maris Otter, a touch of English crystal, Fuggle to bitter and EKG for aroma. Pitched 1469 on it this morning.

Today is an APA of sorts. Looking forward to seeing how the Denny's Favourite yeast goes. The Cent/Am combo will actually go in at flame out, just put at 10 for IBU calc purposes.


Batch Size: 21.00 L 
Boil Size: 25.74 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 10.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 25.00 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 25.00 % 
1.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 25.00 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 25.00 % 
25.00 gm Horizon [10.90 %] (75 min) (First Wort HoHops 30.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [7.20 %] (10 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (10 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Centennial [7.20 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.20 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Denny's Favourite (Wyeast Labs #1450) Yeast-Ale


----------



## Fourstar (27/10/09)

reviled said:


> Looking at knocking up a sort of Centennial Ale, looking to showcase what centennial is capable of with a fairly simple malt bill to back it all up :icon_drool2:
> 
> FWH - 18g Centennial 9.7%
> 20 - 25g Centennial 9.7%
> ...



I dont think you are using enough hops there Rev!  Didnt even break the 200g marker!


----------



## reviled (27/10/09)

Stu - I know, ive been slack, but every time I look at my liquid selection I think about making a starter, and then give up, which is really slack, but I just find that for most of my beers, which are hoppy pale ales, US-05 is tops :icon_cheers: Must give the 1272 a shot some time soon tho!!

And 4star, I know, i know, its dwindling stocks from my last bulk buy  I noticed the centennial was running low and realised I havnt showcased it yet! Better get brewing eh :beerbang:


----------



## Stuster (27/10/09)

I've made an all Centennial APA with US-05 a couple of years back and was very happy with it. A really nice hop IMO. :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (27/10/09)

joecast said:


> Batch Size (L): 23.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
> Total Grain (kg): 4.65
> Anticipated OG: 1.057 Plato: 14.00
> Anticipated SRM: 7.8
> ...





Screwtop said:


> Galaxy is a big (AAU) hop and balances well against a slightly higher FG, S-04 would be my choice, 05 would leave the hops standing out like dogs bollocks and maybe unbalance the beer.
> Screwy





citymorgue2 said:


> i was thinking maybe cal common yeast might be a go? I must admit i pinched Joe's recipe and banged it out on the weekend. but i havent pitched the yeast yet.



anyone have a comment on cal common for this? ive been slack and still havent pitched. must pitch tonight.


----------



## reviled (27/10/09)

Stuster said:


> I've made an all Centennial APA with US-05 a couple of years back and was very happy with it. A really nice hop IMO. :icon_drool2:



Yeh its def an awesome hop, ive chewed through about 350gms using it in various beers, I definately like what it adds with other hops, but no better way to find out what it can truely do than to use it as a single hop!!


----------



## reviled (27/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> anyone have a comment on cal common for this? ive been slack and still havent pitched. must pitch tonight.



I personally havnt tried the cal common myself, but why not?? Give it a whirl!


----------



## Fourstar (27/10/09)

reviled said:


> Must give the 1272 a shot some time soon tho!!
> And 4star, I know, i know, its dwindling stocks from my last bulk buy  I noticed the centennial was running low and realised I havnt showcased it yet! Better get brewing eh :beerbang:



Looks like a killer recipe... i wish i was brewing that!

Oh 1272.. get onto it.. awesome yeast. Im onto one of my last slants for it so i sacrificed my backup 1056 smackpack on the latest 2 (soon to be 3) batches instead


----------



## Fourstar (27/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> anyone have a comment on cal common for this? ive been slack and still havent pitched. must pitch tonight.



I'd say go for it! A pseudo new world lager. Can't hurt really!


----------



## jbirbeck (28/10/09)

Got this one planned as soon as the Kolsch I did clears up and frees up the fermenter (well one of with an Alt and an Aussie Ale in my other two).

Recipe: Aussie Wheat
Brewer: Rooting Kings
Style: American Wheat or Rye Beer

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 16.00 L 
Boil Size: 12.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 4.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 28.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.80 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 54.55 % 
1.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 45.45 % 
5.00 gm Topaz [16.20 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop)Hops 10.9 IBU 
5.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort HopHops 9.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (20 min) Hops 6.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs German Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3333) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## raven19 (28/10/09)

I brewed a version of Bradsbrew's Settlers Old Ale tonight.

Will use 1469 on this puppy once out of the cube.


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 57.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Ale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 74.14 % 
0.50 kg Carared (50.0 SRM) Grain 8.24 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 8.24 % 
0.35 kg Roast Barley (1400.0 SRM) Grain 5.77 % 
0.15 kg Wheat (2.5 SRM) Grain 2.47 % 
0.07 kg Choc Malt (1200.0 SRM) Grain 1.15 % 
35.00 gm Hallertau [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 22.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Willamette [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 6.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Willamette [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast #1469PC) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.07 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.82 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.86 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
66 Mash
28.10.09 Mash 62 for 20mins, 66 for 70 min, Preboil G 10.5, SG 12.5.


----------



## mje1980 (29/10/09)

mje1980 said:


> I have some left overs, and im guna do a brew with the kids help ( fingers crossed! ). I also need something to fire up my wyeast 2565 koelsch. I'll make a big starter to make a few 1st gen samples, then just pour some off into a 1.5 litre jar to make a small starter for this.
> 
> Mini koelsch porter
> 
> ...




Im currently drinking this. Worked very well. Can't really taste that koelsch yeast character, but it tastes different to the english strains. It it dangerously smooth as well. This keg will not last long haha.


----------



## schooey (29/10/09)

Recipe: Full As ESB
Brewer: Schooey
Asst Brewer: Jessica Alba
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 24.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.65 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 76.23 % 
0.85 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 13.93 % 
0.60 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 9.84 % 
20.00 gm Challenger [5.60 %] (60 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Target [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.2 IBU 
12.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
5.00 gm Northdown [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 2.1 IBU
2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale 

Single step Infusion @ 68C for 90 mins, Ferment at 20C

This is my first ever crack at a Bitter. I would have used Medium Crystal in lieu of the CaraMunich, but I couldn't get any. Not sure that little amount will make a hell of a lot of difference... We'll see I guess


----------



## Kleiny (29/10/09)

Tomorrows brewday is a Belgian wit Unclefukwit which will be from Randy Moshers book Radical brewing, i plan on doing the whole 2 seperate mash regime with the adjunct mash and the main mash.

I decided to use the southern cross hops because i have them and the write up on craftbrewer says spicey and lemon notes so i think they will fit the profile.


Batch Size: 25.00 L
Brewer: Kleiny 
Boil Size: 31.04 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 


Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
0.45 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 7.03 % 
3.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (2.0 SRM) Grain 46.88 % 
2.00 kg Wheat, unmalted (1.7 SRM) Grain 31.25 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 7.81 % 
0.45 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 7.03 % 
15.00 gm Southern Cross [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 19.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Southern Cross [13.00 %] (30 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
10.00 gm Southern Cross [13.00 %] (5 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
-4.00 items Orange Peel, Bitter (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Chamomile tea (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
15.00 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Bitterness: 31.2 IBU 
Est Color: 4.4 SRM 

Mash Profile

Mash Name: My Mash Total Grain Weight: 6.40 kg 
Sparge Water: 38.40 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Notes

Randy Mosher (radical brewing) 2 mash step mash, adjunct mash for the wheat,oats and 40% of the pils malt then added to the rest in the main mash as described on page 205-207 of radical brewing


----------



## bradsbrew (29/10/09)

Hey Schooey could I borrow your assistant brewer?? I'm trying to lift my efficiency.

Brad


----------



## Barley Belly (30/10/09)

These two are sitting in the secondaries :icon_drunk: 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 52 Aussie Brown MKII
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.69 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 32.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.5 EBC) Grain 87.9 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Pale (Crisp) (500.0 EBC) Grain 5.5 % 
0.15 kg Crystal Dark (Crisp) (240.0 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
0.15 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3.3 % 
20.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.00%] (40 min) Hops 18.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Cluster [7.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Cluster [7.00%] (5 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Harvested 500ml Starter (Fermentis #US-05)Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.55 kg
----------------------------
Name Description  Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 11.87 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.59 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
1st 0min hops added at flameout/start of 20 minute whirlpool
2nd 0min Aroma hops added to kettle 5 minutes before draining to no chill cube


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Barley Belly (30/10/09)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 53 Amarillo Gold MKII
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Special or Best Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.57 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 14.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg MaltEurop Australia Ale (3.5 EBC) Grain 54.3 % 
0.90 kg Munich Light (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 19.6 % 
0.90 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 19.6 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (90.0 EBC) Grain 6.5 % 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20%] (40 min) Hops 16.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20%] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Harvested 500ml Starter (Fermentis #US-05)Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.60 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.00 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.68 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
1st 0min hops added at flameout/start of 20 minute whirlpool
2nd 0min Aroma hops added to kettle 5 minutes before draining to no chill cube

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Barley Belly (30/10/09)

Picked up the grain bills for these off MHB today

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Adam's Dark Mild
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Engelsk dark mild
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 26.57 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 37.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg MaltEurop Australia Ale (3.5 EBC) Grain 84.2 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Pale (Crisp) (100.0 EBC) Grain 6.3 % 
0.20 kg Amber (Crisp) (45.0 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
0.20 kg Chocolate Pale (Crisp) (500.0 EBC) Grain 4.2 % 
0.05 kg Black (Crisp) (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.1 % 
25.00 gm Northdown [7.20%] (40 min) Hops 17.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Fuggles [4.40%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops - 
15.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80%] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.75 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 12.39 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 7.93 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
1st 0min hops added at flameout/start of 20 minute whirlpool
2nd 0min Aroma hops added to kettle 5 minutes before draining to no chill cube

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Barley Belly (30/10/09)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Adam's Mild Casarillo
Brewer: finners
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.69 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 33.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg MaltEurop Australia Ale (3.5 EBC) Grain 68.6 % 
0.75 kg Munich Light (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 14.7 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (150.0 EBC) Grain 9.8 % 
0.25 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.9 % 
0.10 kg Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (850.0 EBC) Grain 2.0 % 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (40 min) Hops 16.2 IBU 
7.50 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20%] (0 min) Hops - 
7.50 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Hops - 
7.50 gm Cascade [5.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
7.50 gm Cascade [5.50%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.10 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.30 L of water at 71.9 C 65.6 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 8.51 L of water at 93.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
1st 0min hops added at flameout/start of 20 minute whirlpool
2nd 0min Aroma hops added to kettle 5 minutes before draining to no chill cube

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/09)

Kleiny said:


> Tomorrows brewday is a Belgian wit Unclefukwit which will be from Randy Moshers book Radical brewing, i plan on doing the whole 2 seperate mash regime with the adjunct mash and the main mash.


funny as Kleiny. I was looking at this recipe the other day. Im currently designing a wit beer recipe and thought that i should make this. i'll make a differant one and maybe we can swap a few bottles


----------



## Fourstar (30/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> funny as Kleiny. I was looking at this recipe the other day. Im currently designing a wit beer recipe and thought that i should make this. i'll make a differant one and maybe we can swap a few bottles



If i knock out my Witbiers come the case swap, interested in a 3 way?!?! I'll have a bog standard or a "Jungle wit" depending on what comes 1st. Planning on using a touch of Tamarind puree, shaved Lemongrass, Galangal, Pandan Leaf and Lime Juice. May limit this to 3-4 spices. or mix them up between two batches.


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/09)

id be interested in a 3way swap, but I wont get mine brewed before the swap. i dont have any unmalted wheat in stock.


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/09)

failing the double batch of The Bay's Barleywein this weekend, ive bastardized one of Maples Recipes.

*Pliny the Drunk Hop Surfer*
Recipe Specifics
Batch Size (L):  44.00 
Total Grain (kg): 14.87
Anticipated OG: *1.074 *
Anticipated SRM: 12.0
Anticipated IBU: *154.1*
Brewhouse Efficiency: 69 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
87.4 13.00 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
6.7 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
3.4 0.50 kg. Crystal 40L America 1.034 40
1.3 0.20 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74
1.1 0.17 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 178

Hops
Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
60.00 g. Chinook Pellet 11.10 44.5 60 min.
60.00 g. Magnum Pellet 16.10 64.5 60 min.
35.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 21.0 45 min.
30.00 g. Columbus Pellet 13.70 14.0 30 min.
65.00 g. Centennial Pellet 9.40 6.8 5 min.
30.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 3.3 2 min.

Yeast
assumingly US05


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Single Step - assume a 64C single mash infusion


----------



## Kleiny (30/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> i'll make a differant one and maybe we can swap a few bottles






Fourstar said:


> If i knock out my Witbiers come the case swap, interested in a 3 way?!?!



:unsure: 3 way (dont know about that with you 2 ugly guys)

But swap a couple of bottles for sure i now notung just brewed a wit and was interested in swapping a few for comparison.

Oh and i made a double batch in the end as the local hippy food shop had some blackbeerys so i will split the batch to try and make a Red oak Blackberry wit.


----------



## Fourstar (30/10/09)

Kleiny said:


> :unsure: 3 way (dont know about that with you 2 ugly guys)
> But swap a couple of bottles for sure i now notung just brewed a wit and was interested in swapping a few for comparison.
> Oh and i made a double batch in the end as the local hippy food shop had some blackbeerys so i will split the batch to try and make a Red oak Blackberry wit.



Ok a 4 way then with Notung?!? if we can't make the case swap, you can always bring his down to BJCP and we do the swap there! 

Yeah i really need to get my hands on some raw wheat. Ive used torrefied with ok results but would love to experience the real thing. You can always use malted wheat but it just aint the same.


----------



## Quintrex (30/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> id be interested in a 3way swap, but I wont get mine brewed before the swap. i dont have any unmalted wheat in stock.



got flour ?

there is a reasonably well known recipe(tropical flour wit) that uses a kilo of flour I think. Apparently it works quite well and doesn't glug it up too much.


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/09)

my current recipe calls for 3.5kg of flaked wheat in a 21L batch. im pretty sure 3kg of flour would make dough ball city.


----------



## Fourstar (30/10/09)

Quintrex said:


> got flour ?
> 
> there is a reasonably well known recipe(tropical flour wit) that uses a kilo of flour I think. Apparently it works quite well and doesn't glug it up too much.



you'd want to use unbleached organic wouldnt you?



citymorgue2 said:


> my current recipe calls for 3.5kg of flaked wheat in a 21L batch. im pretty sure 3kg of flour would make dough ball city.



What about wholemeal flour ? i wonder if that makes a difference?


----------



## beers (30/10/09)

Fourstar said:


> What about wholemeal flour ? i wonder if that makes a difference?



Would make a different colour dough ball.


----------



## Fourstar (30/10/09)

beers said:


> Would make a different colour dough ball.



I was thinking you have some of the meal/bran/husk/whatever and will help keep it loose


----------



## Quintrex (30/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> my current recipe calls for 3.5kg of flaked wheat in a 21L batch. im pretty sure 3kg of flour would make dough ball city.



Wow, that's a heap of wheat.
I'm pretty sure grain and grape stock joe white unmalted wheat now too, however I don't think it's on their website.


----------



## brettprevans (30/10/09)

special recipe  hoping to take out an award next year with it.
yeah i think G&G have it. but i rarely get over to that side of town. and i need rice hulls. so its a pickup trip.


----------



## Maple (30/10/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> special recipe  hoping to take out an award next year with it.


Top work, here you go.


----------



## lobo (31/10/09)

can someone please comment on my mash schedule for this beer. 1st time i plan to do a step mash and mash for 90mins. i also plan to boil for 90 mins.
cheers,
Lobo

11-01-2009 Lobo's 09 Summer lager

01-C Light Lager, Premium American Lager

Grain/Extract/Sugar
% Amount Name Origin Extract EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
2.2 0.10 kg. Weyermann Carared Germany 1.001 63
87.0 4.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.040 3
6.5 0.30 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.003 3
4.3 0.20 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.002 4

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
15.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 9.60 20.6 60 min.
25.00 g. Czech Saaz Pellet 3.60 4.3 20 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2035 American Lager


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: 

Total Grain Kg: 4.60
Total Water Qts: 9.72 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 9.20 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass: 0.00
Grain Temp: 21 C


Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name  Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
rest1 5 20 52 52 Infuse 58 9.20 2.00
mash 5 90 63 63 Infuse 99 3.42 2.74
mashout 5 10 76 76 Infuse 99 7.96 4.47


Total Water Qts: 21.75 - After Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 20.58 - After Additional Infusions
Total Mash Volume L: 23.65 - After Additional Infusions


----------



## Ross (31/10/09)

lobo said:


> can someone please comment on my mash schedule for this beer. 1st time i plan to do a step mash and mash for 90mins. i also plan to boil for 90 mins.
> cheers,
> Lobo
> 
> ...



Personally I'd just be doing a single infusion at 64c for a nice dry light beer.
There's really no need for the steps, but if you want to do them, go for it.

cheers Ross


----------



## winkle (31/10/09)

Just about to bung in the first hop addition in a Hogshead Suma ale, followed by a batch of Carpathian Darkling (the dubble not the beetle Screwy) - I'll save you a bottle GG :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Steve (31/10/09)

Getting set up for Peteoz77's Gumball Head. Kick off 6.00am tomorrow. Im excited!

5kg Wheat
4 kg Ale
1 kg Caramunich I

10gms Amarillo 7.5% FWH
10gms Amarillo @ 50
20gms Amarillo @ 15 + Whirlfloc
20gms Amarillo @ 5
10gms Amarillo @ 0
76gms Amarillo dry hop in primary

US 05

:icon_drool2: Guys you've got to try this beer!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mantis (31/10/09)

Steve said:


> Getting set up for Peteoz77's Gumball Head. Kick off 6.00am tomorrow. Im excited!
> 
> 5kg Wheat
> 4 kg Ale
> ...



Looks good to me Steve. I'll give it a whirl tommorow


----------



## Steve (31/10/09)

Mantis said:


> Looks good to me Steve. I'll give it a whirl tommorow



:beerbang: Nice one.

The 50 min addition is meant to be at 55. And just to clarify its 76ms PER fermenter dry hopping.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Mantis (31/10/09)

Steve said:


> :beerbang: Nice one.
> 
> The 50 min addition is meant to be at 55. And just to clarify its 76ms PER fermenter dry hopping.
> Cheers
> Steve



Just went and checked and I havent got any caramunich. I have JW munich, caramalt, dark munich
and some biscuit malt. 
Reckon I might go the biscuit and see how it turns out


----------



## fraser_john (1/11/09)

Filbay Pilsner

A ProMash Brewing Session - Recipe Details Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 26.00 Wort Size (L): 26.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.00
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.39
Anticipated SRM: 3.1
Anticipated IBU: 33.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
100.0 5.00 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Magnum Pellet 12.50 31.6 60 min.
10.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 4.50 1.5 15 min.
10.00 g. Hallertauer Mittelfruh Pellet 4.50 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----
Swiss Lager


Mash
------
55c 30 mins
61c 50 mins
70c 50 mins
76c mashout

Chill 24 hours at 2c
rack off trub
Pitch yeast Monday 2nd Nov.


----------



## Mantis (1/11/09)

This is whats ended up in the mash, cloning Steves recipe above

Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 47.89 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 13.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 53.19 % 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 37.23 % 
0.50 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 5.32 % 
0.40 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 4.26 % 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (60 min) (First WoHops 11.3 IBU 
75.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (55 min) Hops 12.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (15 min) Hops 5.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (5 min) Hops 2.0 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs US-05 Yeast-Ale 


Mashing at 65C


----------



## Steve (1/11/09)

Mantis said:


> This is whats ended up in the mash, cloning Steves recipe above
> 
> Batch Size: 38.00 L
> Boil Size: 47.89 L
> ...



Looks great! Its not my recipe though its Peteoz77's recipe. Its called Gumball Head.
Cheers
Steve

p.s. you'll need two packs of yeast


----------



## Peteoz77 (1/11/09)

Not mine either.. I found it on www.homebrewchatter.com. It IS a nice beer!

I'm doing a SMaSH today.

11KG Maris Otter (yeah, it's too much.. I'll use more like 9.5 next time)
70gm Amarillo @ 60m
70gm Amarillo @ 15m
70gm Amarillo @ 0m

Hope it turns out OK, just chilling it now.


----------



## Steve (1/11/09)

Peteoz77 said:


> Not mine either.. I found it on www.homebrewchatter.com. It IS a nice beer!
> 
> I'm doing a SMaSH today.
> 
> ...



If its substandard i'll swap you a keg of Gumball for one of yours.


----------



## Mantis (1/11/09)

Steve said:


> Looks great! Its not my recipe though its Peteoz77's recipe. Its called Gumball Head.
> Cheers
> Steve
> 
> p.s. you'll need two packs of yeast



Yeah it should say two packs, but I just didnt change it. It will be going into two 30L fermenters.


----------



## RdeVjun (1/11/09)

"*Nowts and Crosses*"
Mash
3.10 kg Barret Burston Ale
0.15 kg Weyermann Caraaroma
0.10 kg Bairds Pale Crystal
0.40 kg Raw Sugar (post- boil addition)
BIABed at 55, decocted 3 litres gruel + hot water to 66 for 90 mins mash.
(Just playing with decoction for S&Gs.)

Boil 
15g Southern Cross 13.2% 90 mins 29IBU
14g Bramling Cross 5.1% 20 mins 6IBU + Whirlfloc
12g Bramling Cross 5.1% 0 mins
15g Styrian Goldings 5.5% dry hopped (not yet obviously...)
Total 35IBU (18 litres including sparge in)

Diluted to 22 litres in fermenter and at mid-20s added the maltiness clincher: a freshly- smacked 1768 starter!
OG 1.052 at ~27IBU, expect FG in the low teens. Could've been bitterer, but have run out of my regular bittering hops, so this is really another 'disposal'/ 'clearing the decks' batch, tastes divine so far though!
:chug:


----------



## reviled (2/11/09)

finally managed to get this brewing today with a few adjustments from the original recipe I posted up here.. Its chilling as I type...

The Passion of Hop Double IPA

5.07kg Golden Promise
650g Global Munich
300g Carapils
260g Aussie Wheat
220g Caramunich II
390g Cane Sugar

FWH - 24g Galaxy 13.4%, 12g Simcoe 12.2%
45 - 18g Simcoe 12.2%
30 - 24g Galaxy 13.4%, 24g Centennial 9.7%
15 - 12g Galaxy 13.4%, 18g Simcoe 12.2%, 24g Centennial 9.7%
5 - 18g Galaxy 13.4%, 24g Simcoe 12.2%, 18g Centennial 9.7%, 12g Columbus 14.2%
dry - 24g Galaxy 13.4%, 24g Simcoe 12.2%, 18g Centennial 9.7%, 12g Columbus 14.2%

US-05 

:icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:


----------



## boingk (2/11/09)

reviled, that thing is ballistic! Give us a yell with how it turns out hey? Too bad I've gotta post after you with more 'Homebrand Horrors'. I'm just using the kits as a base and upping the yeast and grains to them to make some quick stuff that should taste reasonable.

Both variants get 500g LDME and 300g Dextrose as main fermentables, S-04 yeast for the Draught and Coopers kit stuff for the Lager. Both to 22L.

Homebrand Lager 1.7kg
150g Crystal 120
20g Cluster @ 15min

Homebrand Draught 1.7kg
350g Crystal 120
150g Chocolate
50g Black Patent
20g Fuggles @ 15min

May consider halving the amount of Patent in that last one, not a huge fan of it unless I'm doing a stout...this ones aimed as more of an easy-going Porter. The former is intended to be mass-consumed swill 

Cheers guys - boingk


----------



## Fourstar (2/11/09)

reviled said:


> finally managed to get this brewing today with a few adjustments from the original recipe I posted up here.. Its chilling as I type...



Damn! 230g of hops in the boil and 70g odd in dry hop.... Noiiiiice! :icon_drunk: 
Now thats the kind of hopping i like to see Rev! 

I cant wait for my 1kg of Colum... i mean Marco Polo to arrive so i can knock out the SMASH i have planned for it! Hahaha!


----------



## winkle (2/11/09)

reviled said:


> finally managed to get this brewing today with a few adjustments from the original recipe I posted up here.. Its chilling as I type...
> 
> The Passion of Hop Double IPA
> 
> ...



Respect! :super:


----------



## reviled (2/11/09)

Got an OG of 1069 and 172 IBU for 23 litres B) 

Im a bit disappointed as I wanted a slightly stronger beer and just bang on 19-20 litres but oh well, at least now ill have a few bottles I can put aside for a while

edit : actually, if it gets down to 1016 thats still 7% so shell be right


----------



## brettprevans (2/11/09)

brewed up the pliny clone from here on the weekend. b/c it was a double batch i made a partigle brew from the 3rd & 4th runnings. boiled up the pliny, drained, then threw the partigyle straight onto all the hops in the kettle and boiled for 40min. threw in about 440g of tettang hop @0min just for fun. will ferment with recultered coopes yeast.


----------



## reviled (2/11/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> brewed up the pliny clone from here on the weekend. b/c it was a double batch i made a partigle brew from the 3rd & 4th runnings. boiled up the pliny, drained, then threw the partigyle straight onto all the hops in the kettle and boiled for 40min. threw in about 440g of tettang hop @0min just for fun. will ferment with recultered coopes yeast.



But no dry hop and no simcoe?


----------



## Maple (2/11/09)

reviled said:


> finally managed to get this brewing today with a few adjustments from the original recipe I posted up here.. Its chilling as I type...
> 
> The Passion of Hop Double IPA
> 
> ...


Revnuts... Damn - looks awesome. what's your colour come out at? I'm loving those hop combo's at the moment.


----------



## reviled (2/11/09)

Maple said:


> Revnuts... Damn - looks awesome. what's your colour come out at? I'm loving those hop combo's at the moment.



According to the beer recipator 9 SRM, the global munich definately helps as its 25EBC...

The hydrometer sample smelt like hops in a BIG way, normally the malty aroma takes over when the wort is really warm, but all I could smell is hop, subtle passionfruit and pine :icon_drool2: 

I pitched a bit warm, like, way too warm (26*c h34r: ) but shes in a cold bath now fermenting away, and with US-05 it wont really matter cos shes so clean and hardy B)


----------



## bum (3/11/09)

Been getting the bits together to start doing partials over the last few months. Recently I decided to start brewing smaller batches so I can brew more often (a 23lt batch lasts me a ridiculously long time and there's too much I want to brew to wait til it is all gone). Then I realised my partial gear would probably see me through a small AG batch. My set up is going to be a sort of bag-in-a-tun kind of thing but I don't have the bag sorted yet but I thought "bugger it, how much harder can it be?"

Quite a bit, it turns out.

Anyway, this is it:

Fruit Salad Pale Ale
9lt volume
1.5kg Golden Promise
200g Munich I
200g Carared
100g Carapils
5g Columbus (14.2%) @ 60
8g Simcoe (12.3%) @ 30
10g Amarillo (8.6%) @20
8g Galaxy (13.4%), 5g Simcoe @ 10
10g Columbus, 15g Amarillo @ 5
10g each Galaxy, Columbus, Simcoe @ flameout
Wyeast 1272

Bit worried about the hopping now - messed up my mash somehow and got my target SG but at 2lt less than target volume (supposed to be 11lt). We'll see, I guess.

Lessons learned: Probably be better of doing partials with this gear; use a hop bag when hopping so highly in a small batch (my wort is basically green); get the bloody pillowcase made before the next batch!

[EDIT: considering a dry hop of 3-5g of each Amarillo, Simcoe, Galaxy but not sure I'll need it, I'll wait for the sample in 2 weeks I suppose]


----------



## reviled (3/11/09)

Do the dry hop Bum, you know you want to :icon_drool2: 

Congrats on doing an AG batch mate, theres no going back now


----------



## schooey (3/11/09)

Going to get the stuff for this one and probably brew it Friday arvo/night after work... Just a Pale Ale for drinking in this hot weather, not too OTT, more of a quaffer at 4.1% ABV

Recipe: Fat Bastard Pale
Brewer: Schooey
Asst Brewer: Drunk guy from bus stop
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 55.00 L 
Boil Size: 64.55 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 15.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 60.00 % 
2.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 25.00 % 
1.00 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.00 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
40.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.4 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (15 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (15 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
40.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (1 min) Hops 0.5 IBU
4.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 

Single step infusion at 67C. Fermented at 18C with WY1056


----------



## Mantis (3/11/09)

Nice one. 
Keep us posted on how the chinook/cascade aroma addition comes out, or have you done it before

Got a freezer full of cascade and the chinook plant going bonkers so, inquiring mind here


----------



## schooey (3/11/09)

Haven't done it before, Mantis, just playing with those hops.... looking for the citrus hit with Chinook and Cascade combos. I know a lot of people don't like the US combos, and neither did I not too long ago, but they're growing on me and I'm trying this out as a Christmas beer for the neighbour. Will let you know for sure in a couple of weeks... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (4/11/09)

I'm doing two brews today to catch up, and went out to get an extra 20l cube. Hardware store had run out but I realised that I have a perfectly good 15L from a Fresh Wort Kit. I need to do a lager-ish brew for a birthday coming up in about 5 weeks and only need to fill a keg with no extra bottles required. So today I'll do an over gravity brew and adjust to 'trade strength' in the fermenter. That way I can use the 15 litre cube for no chilling.

4kg BB Pale Pilsener
500 da ricez

90 mins at 66 degrees

20g superpride 90 mins
20g B-Saaz (Motueka) 10 mins why not, give them a taste of real hops for once in their lives h34r: 

500 da sugaz
US-05

Should be a good easy drinking party drop, I'll see if I can afford a filter in the next few weeks, polyclar and filter into keg. The problem will be hitting 15 litres spot on, I'll go a bit bigger and if there's a litre or so over I'll no chill the excess in 1L Schotts.


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Duff (5/11/09)

An APA on the heavier side of the style guidelines.

09 APA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 40.00 
Total Grain (kg): 10.00
Anticipated OG: 1.059 Plato: 14.47
Anticipated SRM: 5.7
Anticipated IBU: 40.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.0 6.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
30.0 3.00 kg. Weyermann Munich I Germany 1.038 8
10.0 1.00 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
25.00 g. Galaxy Pellet 15.00 24.8 60 min.
25.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 4.9 15 min.
25.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.00 6.6 15 min.
25.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 2.0 5 min.
25.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.00 2.6 5 min.
30.00 g. Chinook Pellet 11.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


----------



## Hutch (5/11/09)

A bit of a new-world APA of sorts tonight.
Love the Dsaaz/Amarillo combo


Recipe: Kiwi/Seppo Pale Ale
Brewer: Hutch and Sledger
Asst Brewer: Amy
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40 L
Boil Size: 50 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU
8.0 kg Trad Ale (Joe White)
0.8 kg Munich I (Weyermann)
0.2 kg Carapils (Weyermann)
0.2 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann)
0.1 kg Crystal (Bairds)
30.00 gm Riwaka (D saaz) [5.90%] (FWH)
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.2%] (FWH)
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.4%] (FWH)
25.00 gm Chinook [9.00%] (10 min)
20.00 gm Amarillo [8.2%] (10 min)
20.00 gm Riwaka (D saaz) [5.90%] (10 min)
40.00 gm Amarillo [8.2%] (cube)
40.00 gm Riwaka (D saaz) [5.90%] (cube)

4gm CaCl2 (Mash)
10gm CaSO4 (Mash)

Single infusion at 65C. 
WYeast 1056 @ 16deg.

Aiming for some prominent hop flavour/aroma, without the dry-hopping astringency, so only going FWH and late/cube additions.
FWH IBUs adjusted in Beersmith to be roughly equivalent to a 20minute boil. 
Cube hops treated as 15minute boil.


----------



## bconnery (5/11/09)

Hutch said:


> A bit of a new-world APA of sorts tonight.
> Love the Dsaaz/Amarillo combo


Looks good. I think DSaaz combines well with US hops generally. I've used it with Simcoe in a pale and with Cascade in an Amber. The DSaaz/Cascade one in particular was a great combination.


----------



## HoppingMad (5/11/09)

Going to make a pumpkin ale. A bit of an odd experiment, but have never tried making a spiced beer before so thought I'd take it to the next level.

Not looking forward to cooking 1.6 kilo of pumpkin but that's what the recipe recommends. 

Also suggests adding the pumpkin in the boiler otherwise if you mash it in with your grain you're getting serious stuck sparge.

Hopper.


----------



## Kingy (6/11/09)

havnt brewed since january i hope this turns out im a little rusty,had to do a little bit of studying on a simple recipe to keep it easy. 
5kg aussie pilsner
Norther brewer hops @60min 40grams to around 30 ibu
saaz @10ins 30 grams to around 3.5 ibu

need to get the feel of it again, never done a 100%pils before i think this recipe is a hit or miss lol.


----------



## reviled (6/11/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Going to make a pumpkin ale. A bit of an odd experiment, but have never tried making a spiced beer before so thought I'd take it to the next level.
> 
> Not looking forward to cooking 1.6 kilo of pumpkin but that's what the recipe recommends.
> 
> ...



I tried a pumpkin ale a while back, the pumpkin was added to the mash and yes it screwed with the sparge... but oh man, was it such an awesome and interesting beer :icon_cheers: 

Best of luck to ya mate!


----------



## joecast (6/11/09)

about to start cracking grain for this one to brew tomorrow am. attempt #2 at arrogant bastard. jamil and tasty be damned, i'll brew it how i want. racking on to a yeast cake so hopefully will get good attenuation. we'll see.


Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.05
Anticipated OG: 1.072 Plato:  17.51
Anticipated SRM: 20.5
Anticipated IBU: 78.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
49.5 2.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
31.7 1.60 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 8
6.9 0.35 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 112
5.0 0.25 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74
2.0 0.10 kg. Aromatic Malt Belgium 1.036 25
2.0 0.10 kg. Biscuit Malt Great Britain 1.035 35
2.0 0.10 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
1.0 0.05 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 38.7 70 min.
20.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 28.4 40 min.
22.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 11.0 15 min.
20.00 g. Chinook Pellet 12.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

DCL Yeast S-04 SafAle English Ale


----------



## bradsbrew (6/11/09)

Another one down for Christmas day festivities. Easy drinker hopefully

3kg BB ale 
0.85kg Vienna
0.25kg wheat
0.2kg carared

30g williamette @ 60
10g amarillo @ 30
20g fuggles @ 15
40g amarillo @ 0

mashed at 65 
ended with 25L at 1040

Brad


----------



## bum (7/11/09)

reviled said:


> Do the dry hop Bum, you know you want to :icon_drool2:



Uh..I don't think I will be. Just took a sample and it tastes like I just mowed the lawn. Smells pretty fantastic though.

Note to self - 91g of hops in a 9lt batch is overkill.


----------



## Barry (8/11/09)

Boiling an Aussie dark ale and a beer for a mate of mind, Nev's Old (pretty much a northern brown). 26 mins to the first cool down. Life is good.


----------



## winkle (8/11/09)

Just mashing a simple hefe for the drinking season.
50% BB ale
50% BB Wheat
single infusion at 65 C
NZ Hallertau to 18 IBU 60min
1 plug of Perle 15min.

I'm also pondering a smoked chilli beer during the week ahead.

Burning Fields 

Type: All Grain
Date: 8/11/09 
Batch Size: 21 L
Boil Size: 24 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 61.73 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 17.64 % 
0.50 kg Amber Malt (22.0 SRM) Grain 8.82 % 
0.50 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 8.82 % 
0.17 kg Peat Smoked Malt (2.8 SRM) Grain 3.00 % 
25.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 41.5 IBU 
28.30 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (15 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
8.00 gm Chilli (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.069 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.87 %
Bitterness: 41.5 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 11.0 SRM 

I'm thinking I'll smoke the chilli's first and will probably go with birdseyes since thats what I've got at hand.


----------



## bconnery (8/11/09)

Not really a brewing post per se but since it's been over a year since I did it, and I'm excited...

Bottled the lambics today!

Ended up with 20 mixed berry lambics, 14 Fig and 8 of a blend of the two...
A few of those will go to the sour beer swap but still leaves me a few cases worth to drink and cellar. 

Tasting pretty nice so far so I'm interested to see how they carb up. I've drunk them so far by just hitting them with the carbonator cap...


----------



## raven19 (8/11/09)

Just about to put 40 minute hops into the boil on one of Ross' Nelson Sauvin (Willamette & Hallertau based brew)

Recipe: 10 Nelson Sauvin (Ross')
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 5.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 35.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 88.50 % 
0.65 kg Wheat (2.5 SRM) Grain 11.50 % 
20.00 gm Willamette [4.00 %] (60 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertau [6.30 %] (60 min) Hops 10.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertau [6.30 %] (40 min) Hops 8.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Willamette [4.00 %] (40 min) Hops 7.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertau [6.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
10.00 gm Willamette [4.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.22 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.65 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.72 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.24 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Mash 64/65


----------



## razz (12/11/09)

Tomorrow mornings CAP. I have to improvise on the hops and yeast, but hope it will turn out okay.

Classic Aussie Pilsener 
Classic American Pilsner 


Type: All Grain
Date: 13/11/2009 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: JD 
Boil Size: 41.02 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 90 min Equipment: My Equipment 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 75.00 % 
2.00 kg Corn, Flaked (2.5 EBC) Grain 25.00 % 
80.00 gm Saaz (GG) [4.00 %] (90 min) Hops 19.4 IBU 
120.00 gm Saaz (Melb Brewers) [3.20 %] (20 min) Hops 13.2 IBU 
1.00 tsp koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs European Lager (Wyeast Labs #2247PC ) [Starter 7000 ml] Yeast-Lager 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.053 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.28 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 5.60 % 
Bitterness: 32.6 IBU Calories: 494 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.3 EBC Color: Color


----------



## Mantis (13/11/09)

Mantis said:


> This is whats ended up in the mash, cloning Steves recipe above
> 
> Batch Size: 38.00 L
> Boil Size: 47.89 L
> ...




Sampled the first of these last night from the batch I didnt dry hop. Split it into two fermenters and dry hopped the second one at day 4 with 40g Amarillo. 
This one is a winner. Smooth and seriously morish

Thanks Steve and PeteOz


----------



## bum (13/11/09)

bum said:


> Note to self - 91g of hops in a 9lt batch is overkill.



Just bottled this. Very chewy. It smells absolutely amazing though.


----------



## Stubbie (13/11/09)

razz said:


> Tomorrow mornings CAP................



Mmmmmmmm, a CAP. 

I've brewed all my lagers during winter when the cool weather makes chilling to pitching temps relatively easy. If there's one lager I'd like to make in the summer time it's a CAP.

Razz, I'm interested to hear what your plan is for chilling/no chilling, and what's your planned pitching temp and fermentation temp?

Cheers
Stubbie


----------



## raven19 (13/11/09)

Put down a double batch of the Dr's Golden Ale, with a small Special B addition.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 11 Dr S Golden Ale
TYPE: All Grain


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 50.76 L
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 8.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 35.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.89 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM) Grain 56.51 % 
1.30 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 18.84 % 
1.30 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (1.8 SRGrain 18.84 % 
0.30 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (51.0 SRM) Grain 4.36 % 
0.10 kg Special B (300.0 SRM) Grain 1.45 % 
45.17 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (60 min) Hops 27.1 IBU 
24.19 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (Dry Hop 7 days) Hops - 
24.66 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (10 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
24.66 gm Amarillo [8.90 %] (5 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
0.81 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05(56))Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.88 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 19.42 L of water at 74.3 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 12.95 L of water at 99.7 C 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
mash 66


----------



## razz (14/11/09)

Stubbie said:


> Mmmmmmmm, a CAP.
> 
> I've brewed all my lagers during winter when the cool weather makes chilling to pitching temps relatively easy. If there's one lager I'd like to make in the summer time it's a CAP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stubbie (14/11/09)

Thanks Razz,

I normally run tank water through an immersion chiller to get down to 20ish and then recirulate a few litres of water with icecream container sized blocks of ice until I hit lager pitching temps. But with this summer-in-November heat, I think mid to high 20's is the best I'll achieve with tank water. And then I'll need a shedload of ice to hit lager pitching temps, especially for a double batch. Might have to do your trick and rack the semi-chilled wort into cubes and then allow to chill in the fermenting fridge before pitching.

Thanks.


----------



## Steve (14/11/09)

Thinking of doing a smash tomorrow.....straight BB Galaxy, Cascade and US05?

Cheers
Steve


----------



## reviled (14/11/09)

Steve said:


> Thinking of doing a smash tomorrow.....straight BB Galaxy, Cascade and US05?
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



Should make for good summer drinking steve :chug: 

Im just getting started on this now - Maris Summer/Cream Ale
OG - 1044, IBU - 29

2.65kg Maris Otter
850g Flaked Maize
150g Weyermann Vienna
150g Global Caralight
200g Cane Sugar

FWH - 5g Columbus 14.2%
20 - 15g Amarillo 8.6%, 10g Simcoe 12.2%
0 - 12g Amarillo, 12g Simcoe
Dry - 12g Amarillo, 8g Simcoe, 8g Columbus

US-05

Should make a good lawn mower beer, im hoping she finishes around 1008-1010


----------



## reviled (17/11/09)

Got this planned for the end of the week, basically a rebrew of a beer I did a while back with a few tweaks

Motueka Altbier

2.6kg Kolsch
700g Global Munich
180g Cara Munich II
30g Carafa S III - Considering upping this to 50/60g??
250g Cane Sugar - Caramelised with first 5L of wort and added back to the boil at 10mins..

Mash Hop - 30g Motueka 7.1%
60 - 15g Motueka 7.1%
20 - 25g Motueka 7.1%
0 - 20g Motueka 7.1%
Dry - 30g Motueka 7.1%

US-05 :wub:


----------



## reviled (18/11/09)

kegged my 2ipa, down to 1012 from 1069, gotta love US-05, its apparantly 172 IBU but hydro sample was gone in no time, its actually allready tasting balanced which is a bit of a worry, shouldve gone over 200 IBU  But oh well, it will be a nice beer, good hop aroma and nice balance between malt and hop on the palate.. Yum!!

Just brewing this now for a friends party, decided to leave the alt till the weekend  Hopefully this should be megaswill friendly?

3kg Maris Otter
400g Weyermann Vienna
240g Aussie Wheat
160g CaraRed
200g Cane Sugar

60 - 8g Columbus 14.2%
15 - 20g Amarillo 8.6%
0 - 25g Amarillo 8.6%
Dry - 15g Amarillo 8.6%

And what else but US-05 lol


----------



## Steve (19/11/09)

Steve said:


> Thinking of doing a smash tomorrow.....straight BB Galaxy, Cascade and US05?
> 
> Cheers
> Steve



Chucked a sicky today. Home alone. Just me and the dog. The water is heating up for this now. :chug: 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## randyrob (19/11/09)

Hampshire Summer Ale

Recipe Specs
------------

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 
Bitterness (IBU): 25
Colour (SRM): 5.0

Fermentables
------------

87.5% Pale Ale Malt
10% Wheat Malt
2.5% Carahell

Hop Bill
------------

Magnum (bring bitterness up to 25 ibu) @ 60 Minutes
1 g/l Cascade / Hallertau @ 10 Minutes
1 g/l Cascade / Hallertau @ Flame Out

Yeast
------------

Fermented at 18C with WY1056

Mash Schedule
-------------

Single step infusion at 65C. 








Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Fourstar (19/11/09)

Double brewday tomorrow night before the big vicxmas swap on saturday! What am i thinking!?!

A Black IPA with not quite enough OG (got too many high alc beers atm) and my 1st attempt with rye, a Rye Pale ale. overhopped of course 

Black IPA 
American IPA 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
4.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 76.9 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.5 % 
0.35 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SRM) Grain 6.0 % 
0.30 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 5.1 % 
0.20 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 3.4 % 
30.00 gm Magnum [12.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 45.2 IBU 
40.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (15 min) Hops 21.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.053 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.1 %
Bitterness: 67.0 IBU 
Est Color: 26.7 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 17.00 L of water at 70.6 C 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 12.00 L of water at 96.2 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
NaHCO3 and CaCl to mash
CaSO4 to boil 







RyePA 
American Pale Ale 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L 
Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 69.0 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 17.2 % 
0.40 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 6.9 % 
0.20 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.4 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.4 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [12.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 30.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (20 min) Hops 20.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (5 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (5 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 %
Bitterness: 60.8 IBU
Est Color: 6.6 SRM

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 17.00 L of water at 70.5 C 65.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 11.00 L of water at 97.9 C 77.0 C 10 min


----------



## Beerbuoy (19/11/09)

Pilsener? h34r:


----------



## Fourstar (19/11/09)

Beerbuoy said:


> Pilsener? h34r:



Say what? If you mean my recipe, i want a sweet-ish malt to carry the Hops. Not to mention its currently cheaper than JW Traditional Ale so why not? It's not that out of place, after all, people use Maris Otter in anything and everything so using pilsner as a base in an pale ale or IPA isnt anything 'strange'. 

I recently made a killer pale ale with pilsner, carapils and a touch of munich, nothing more. Went down supurb at a party and had a great recption at the BJCP course.

That was enough evidence to me that using it as a base malt in beers other than a pilsner is worth while experimenting with. Who knows, with that amount of hops, i might not even know its pilsner! Ive also heardof guys using JW ale as their only malt for a pilsner. Sound funny? Not really.


----------



## Beerbuoy (19/11/09)

Nah. Just Cracking myself up.

Sorry :icon_offtopic: 

Its to do with another thread.


----------



## drsmurto (20/11/09)

Double brew day tomorrow.

HLT full and on a timer, grain crushed and in the tun.

First up is another simple german pilsner, this time with munich instead of vienna.

70% wey pils
30% wey munich I
Bittering with nelson sauvin
Flavour/aroma with NZ Hallertau Aroma
WLP833 german bock yeast ( i havent used any other lager yeast since TDA gave me a sample of this!)
Straight rainwater

Then a single hop IPA to test out centennial, a hop i haven't used before.

Its the same grist as i used for an all challenger IPA earlier this year with 1469 instead of 1026

98% TF FM MO
2% pale choc
Centennial at 60, 25, 10 and 0
Wyeast 1469 - west yorkshire
Good old Adelaide tap water 

Cheers
DrSmurto


----------



## schooey (20/11/09)

Recipe: Choklet Soldya (Chocolate Porter)
Brewer: Schooey
Asst Brewer: Jen Hawkins
Style: Porter/stout special
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.98 L
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 70.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 75.00 % 
0.50 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 EBGrain 8.33 % 
0.50 kg Crystal Dark - 77L (Crisp) (147.8 EBC) Grain 8.33 % 
0.50 kg Golden Crystal Oats (3.9 EBC) Grain 8.33 % 
4.00 gm Calcium Carbonate (Mash 90.0 min) Misc
2.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Calcium Sulfate (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
30.00 gm Target [9.60 %] (60 min) Hops 28.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [3.90 %] (10 min) Hops 2.7 IBU

1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) Yeast-Ale 
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Step Add 18.00 L of water at 72.7 C 67.0 C 

Fermented at 17C

and after that, I'm going to do my dessert beer sticky....


----------



## raven19 (21/11/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Good old Adelaide tap water



Its good for brewing! Not drinking! :lol:


----------



## raven19 (21/11/09)

This is into the cubes this arvo...

Recipe: 12 Zwickel's better than Corona

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.42 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 3.4 SRM
Estimated IBU: 18.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 74.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner (2.0 SRM) Grain 72.73 % 
0.90 kg Corn, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 16.36 % 
0.60 kg Rice, Flaked (1.0 SRM) Grain 10.91 % 
15.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (90 min) Hops 7.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Hallertau [6.30 %] (90 min) Hops 10.4 IBU 
0.47 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Pilsen Lager (Wyeast Labs #2007) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.33 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.03 L of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Low Temp Pilsner Yeast required

Mash in 2.50pm at 63 deg
Preboil 38L at 8 Brix
SG 12 Brix approx 26L


----------



## reviled (21/11/09)

DrSmurto said:


> WLP833 german bock yeast ( i havent used any other lager yeast since TDA gave me a sample of this!)
> DrSmurto



Have you given 2124 a crack smurto? So far its been my fave lager yeast but allways keen to try more :icon_cheers:


----------



## drsmurto (21/11/09)

reviled said:


> Have you given 2124 a crack smurto? So far its been my fave lager yeast but allways keen to try more :icon_cheers:



I brew lagers only occasionally. 

Apart from the bock yeast i have used Wyeast 2206 for dunkels and 2000 for bo/german pilsners.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/11/09)

This should go down tomorrow. Dropped my efficiency because I believe rye will do that?
Thanks Phillip for the yeast btw :icon_cheers: 

Rye Saison 
Saison 


Type: All Grain
Date: 22/11/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Mark Rasheed 
Boil Size: 30.33 L 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.0 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 80.0 % 
0.50 kg TF Pale Rye Malt (7.9 EBC) Grain 10.0 % 
0.50 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat (3.9 EBC) Grain 10.0 % 
22.00 gm Hallertau Pacific (2009) [6.10%] (60 min) Hops 15.7 IBU 
16.00 gm B Saaz [8.00%] (60 min) Hops 15.0 IBU 
15.00 gm B Saaz (2008) [8.00%] (10 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
1 Pkgs French Saison (Wyeast #3711) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.044 SG
Bitterness: 33.5 IBU 
Est Color: 7.6 EBC 

C&B
TDA


----------



## Ross (22/11/09)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> This should go down tomorrow. Dropped my efficiency because I believe rye will do that?
> TDA



Hi TDA,

Your efficieny shouldn't drop at all using Rye. It absorbs/retains more water than regular grain, so you generally need to sparge with a little more water.
With just 500gms in there though, you shouldn't really need to make any changes from normal.

Cheers Ross


----------



## raven19 (22/11/09)

Into the cube earlier this morning...

Recipe: 13 American Brown
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 26.00 L 
Boil Size: 34.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 25.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 33.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.70 kg Pale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 78.99 % 
0.50 kg Wheat (2.5 SRM) Grain 8.40 % 
0.30 kg Caramalt (125.0 SRM) Grain 5.04 % 
0.20 kg Caramunich (90.0 SRM) Grain 3.36 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (350.0 SRM) Grain 1.68 % 
0.10 kg Special B (300.0 SRM) Grain 1.68 % 
0.05 kg Choc Malt (1200.0 SRM) Grain 0.84 % 
15.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (60 min) Hops 22.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (20 min) Hops 9.2 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [5.00 %] (10 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.95 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 15.50 L of water at 76.6 C 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.68 L of water at 92.4 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Mash 66
SG 12 Brix


----------



## yardy (22/11/09)

brewing my APA tomorrow,

4.500 MO
0.500 Crystal
0.500 Munich
0.250 Amber
0.050 Pale Choc

12gm Simcoe FWH
12gm Perle FWH
10gm Amarillo @ 20
10gm Casacde @ 10
10gm Amarillo @ Flame Out
10gm Cascade @ Flame Out

Mash @ 65*C

i normally go with US-05 but i forgot to order it so i'ts Notts for this one.

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Jye (22/11/09)

Nice simple brew today, hit all my numbers  

Although batch 100 a few weeks ago went like shit, another wheat wine that started to burn with 20 min to go on the boil  3rd time this has happen with an +80% wheat beer. Im thinking a lot more particulate matter gets through the sparge and settles on the bottom... hopefully batch 100b goes better .

*101 - Kriss Kross Hefeweizen *
Weizen/Weissbier 


Type: All Grain
Date: 22/11/2009 
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Brewer: Jye 
Boil Size: 27.00 L Asst Brewer: Kristen & Ross 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: SK Brew Hous 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.0 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.25 kg Pilsner, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 50.0 % 
2.25 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.0 SRM) Grain 50.0 % 

15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40%] (60 min) Hops 15.2 IBU 

2.50 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.90 gm Calcium Sulfate (Gypsum) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.050 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.000 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.3 % 
Bitterness: 15.2 IBU Calories: 433 cal/l 
Est Color: 3.6 SRM Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: SK Brew Hous Mash Total Grain Weight: 4.50 kg 
Sparge Water: 19.01 L Grain Temperature: 25.0 C 
Sparge Temperature: 100.0 C TunTemperature: 25.0 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: FALSE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.50 L of water at 72.3 C 67.0 C 90 min


----------



## winkle (24/11/09)

Hmmm, 3 almost empty kegs in the fridge is not good coming up to Xmas  . 
Hence my Galaxian Pale Ale (in DB) is boiling away right now and I'll crush the grain for a saison tomorrow while waiting for hop additions.

Galaxian APA 
American Pale Ale 


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 21.00 L
Boil Size: 24.04 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 80.00 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt (9.0 SRM) Grain 20.00 % 
16.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.5 IBU 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
15.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (15 min) Hops 12.3 IBU 
0.24 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US-56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.056 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.016 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.21 %
Bitterness: 38.8 IBU Calories: 546 cal/l 
Est Color: 6.4 SRM 

Edit : added recipe


----------



## NickB (24/11/09)

Looks the goods Perry, and I know it tastes good  I'll be brewing this among others soon, as the kegs are getting dangerously low (blew the lager tonight, sch(Porter) empty, only have 2L of stout left along with half a keg of Rauch, and a full keg of Aussie Dark Ale....  )

To top it off, I've been asked to brew a Gluten Free beer for someone for Xmas... Checked out the LHBS today and they want $42 for a 2.8KG unhopped extract kit....F**K that for a joke!!!!

Cheers!


----------



## clean brewer (24/11/09)

NickB said:


> Looks the goods Perry, and I know it tastes good  I'll be brewing this among others soon, as the kegs are getting dangerously low (blew the lager tonight, sch(Porter) empty, only have 2L of stout left along with half a keg of Rauch, and a full keg of Aussie Dark Ale....  )
> 
> To top it off, I've been asked to brew a Gluten Free beer for someone for Xmas... Checked out the LHBS today and they want $42 for a 2.8KG unhopped extract kit....F**K that for a joke!!!!
> 
> Cheers!


Hey Nick, just buy a carton of O'Briens Gluten Free Beer...  It can be delivered.. LINK

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## NickB (24/11/09)

Tempting, I have tried the O'B Pale as well... Not bad at all, especially if I could have no beer, or this beer 

Kind of interested to see how the GF Kit goes though... Think the boss at work (Who I'm brewing for) will be paying for ingredients anyway...just need to give him some of my bottles 

Cheers


----------



## goatherder (25/11/09)

I've got my fridge & fermenters full of easy drinking pale summer beers so I thought I'd go with an easy drinking brown summer beer. Loosely based on a Northern English Brown with a bit of Aussie thrown in:

Aussie Brown Ale
93% Maris Otter
5% English Dark Crystal
2% Pale Choc
Mash at 63 to 1.040, 60min boil
22 IBU Pride of Ringwood flowers at 60 min
1/2 g/l Pride of Ringwood flowers at 5min
Total 24 IBU
Coopers yeast recultured from CPA, 19 degrees ferment temp.


----------



## jbirbeck (25/11/09)

Brewed these oevr the weekend in a smooth running brew day:

Aussie Wheat
OG 1044

50% Pale Malt
50% Wheat
Galaxy and Topaz blend FWH to 25 IBU
POR and Galaxy blend 1g/l 20mins
POR and Galaxy blend 1g/l 0mins

I did have a recipe in beersmith for it...but I'm not sure which computer  

Recipe: Summer of Saaz
Brewer: Rooting Kings

Batch Size: 16.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 4.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 36.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.30 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 100.00 % 
15.00 gm Millennium [14.00 %] (60 min) (First WortHops 29.0 IBU 
15.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (20 min) Hops 5.4 IBU 
15.00 gm Summer Saaz [4.70 %] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 3.30 kg
----------------------------
Decoction Mash, Double
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
35 min Protein Rest Add 13.77 L of water at 52.5 C 50.0 C 
20 min Saccharification Decoct 4.42 L of mash and boil it 63.9 C 
20 min Saccharification Decoct 2.69 L of mash and boil it 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 


Then this weekend...hopefully. I need to refill a keg for Christmas/New Years.


Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 5.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 31.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 87.72 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 8.77 % 
0.20 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 3.51 % 
18.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.90 %] (60 min) (First WHops 18.2 IBU 
6.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.90 %] (20 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
8.00 gm DSaaz [5.60 %] (20 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
8.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (20 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
8.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [11.90 %] (5 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 5.70 kg
----------------------------
Decoction Mash, Double
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
35 min Protein Rest Add 23.78 L of water at 52.5 C 50.0 C 
20 min Saccharification Decoct 7.64 L of mash and boil it 63.9 C 
20 min Saccharification Decoct 4.65 L of mash and boil it 70.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C


----------



## randyrob (25/11/09)

goatherder said:


> I've got my fridge & fermenters full of easy drinking pale summer beers so I thought I'd go with an easy drinking brown summer beer. Loosely based on a Northern English Brown with a bit of Aussie thrown in:
> 
> Aussie Brown Ale
> 93% Maris Otter
> ...




Hey GH,

This recipe looks (and i bet will taste) tops, would like a follow up on this one if possible

Rob.


----------



## goatherder (25/11/09)

randyrob said:


> Hey GH,
> 
> This recipe looks (and i bet will taste) tops, would like a follow up on this one if possible
> 
> Rob.



Cheers, will do. 

I only decided on the 5min hop addition after I'd opened the pack. The fresh flowers smelt so good.


----------



## drsmurto (25/11/09)

goatherder said:


> I've got my fridge & fermenters full of easy drinking pale summer beers so I thought I'd go with an easy drinking brown summer beer. Loosely based on a Northern English Brown with a bit of Aussie thrown in:
> 
> Aussie Brown Ale
> 93% Maris Otter
> ...



Also interested to hear how this goes. Looks like a nice easy drinker. :icon_drunk:


----------



## Fourstar (26/11/09)

A Scaled down Denny Conn malt bill for his RyeIPA done as a RyePA. Still hopped to the clappers thou! :icon_drool2: 

RyePA 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 26/11/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L Asst Brewer: 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 

Ingredients
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 69.0 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 17.2 % 
0.40 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 6.9 % 
0.20 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.4 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 3.4 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [12.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 30.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [9.30%] (20 min) Hops 18.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (5 min) Hops 5.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [9.30%] (5 min) Hops 4.1 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [9.30%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 

Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 % 
Bitterness: 59.1 IBU
Est Color: 6.6 SRM

Mash Profile 
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 16.24 L of water at 70.8 C 65.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 11.00 L of water at 83.7 C 72.0 C 10 min 

Notes
CaCl Mash
CaSO4 Boil


----------



## Bizier (28/11/09)

Just waiting for this to get to pitching temp, nursing both a cold beer and a hot sunburnt neck.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 48 IIPA
Brewer: Dan
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 49.00 L 
Boil Size: 57.65 L
Estimated OG: 1.081 SG
Estimated Color: 20.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 111.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.00 kg Extra Light Dry Extract (5.9 EBC) Dry Extract 6.69 % 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 33.47 % 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 26.77 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 6.69 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6.69 % 
0.60 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 4.02 % 
0.34 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.28 % 
200.00 gm Northern Brewer [9.00 %] (90 min) Hops 74.5 IBU 
75.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (20 min) Hops 20.0 IBU 
75.00 gm Northdown [9.60 %] (20 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
100.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.60 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
50.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1.00 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 6.69 % 
1.00 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 EBC) Sugar 6.69 % 


Mash Schedule: Full volume Single Infusion, Medium body, Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 11.94 kg
----------------------------
Full volume Single Infusion, Medium body, Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Infusion Add 65.75 L of water at 68.0 C 65.0 C 
20 min Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
OG incl DME but without sugar additions = 1.067
Rehydrating yeast in 700ml water with spoon of nutirent.
Totally forgot whirfloc - reason to have even a tiny 5 min addition.


----------



## Kleiny (29/11/09)

Ive been looking for a nice session beer that i can drink all sunday.

so Tuesday is brewday and i will be making something like Docs session light, (just with ingredients i have on hand)


40L
6.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM) Grain 84.97 % 
0.70 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (9.0 SRM) Grain 9.15 % 
0.45 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 5.88 % 
35.00 gm Southern Cross [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 29.3 IBU 
14.30 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
28.30 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (0 min) Hops 

4%alc

i might cut back on the caramalt but want it to finish dry and extremely drinkable

Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar (29/11/09)

Kleiny said:


> Ive been looking for a nice session beer that i can drink all sunday.



Looks like someone is the 1st to take heed of our discussions at the case swap. 

Ive got my recipe in the works now actually, need something to suck back on a hot day and not goto my brain in moments. Might be a good session beer for new years so i dont have a repeat of me at the case swap!  The plan is to sub out the hops to keep it 'original' for every batch i make,

This one is the Aussie Cricketers Light, hopped with superpride. Might crack this one out towards the end of the week.

Cricketers Light 
Australian Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 19/10/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 

Ingredients
2.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 75.8 % 
0.40 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (8.9 SRM) Grain 12.1 % 
0.30 kg Carafoam (2.0 SRM) Grain 9.1 % 
0.10 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 3.0 % 
15.00 gm Super pride [15.10%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 31.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Super pride [15.10%] (0 min) Hops - 
2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.031 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.008 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.0 % 
Bitterness: 31.7 IBU
Est Color: 4.1 SRM

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 9.24 L of water at 69.7 C 64.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 6.60 L of water at 97.7 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
CaCl into mash.
CaSO4 into boil.


----------



## Mantis (29/11/09)

A smash with JW trad ale and Amarillo. 

Just trying to work out new mill and mash tun
:icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (29/11/09)

Recipe: Summer Ale
Style: 6B-Light Hybrid Beer-Blonde Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.029 SG
Expected OG: 1.040 SG
Expected FG: 1.010 SG
Expected ABV: 4.0 %
Expected ABW: 3.1 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 34.0
Expected Color: 4.7 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 3.500 kg (92.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Dark Wheat Malt 0.300 kg (7.9 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Warrior (15.5 % alpha) 10 g Loose Pellet Hops used First Wort Hopped
NZ Cascade (7.8 % alpha) 10 g Loose Whole Hops used 30 Min From End
NZ Cascade (7.8 % alpha) 10 g Loose Whole Hops used 15 Min From End
NZ Cascade (7.8 % alpha) 30 g Loose Whole Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients

Yeast: DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (68C/154F) w/Mash-Out
Step: Rest at 68 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


Like a few of the previous posters, looking for a nice easy-drinking summer beer that won't get me blotto after two glasses.... Think this should suffice 

Cheers


----------



## RdeVjun (30/11/09)

Thought I'd pop his one up, I've spent months farting around with a TTL- esque ale, am getting happy enough with it now. 1768 is more to my tastes, 1469 is still a killer though. Thanks to Dr S, BribieG, Butters et al for inspiration:
*
"Carol" (a Caramelised Landlord)
*3.6 kg TF Golden Promise
0.12 kg Weyermann Caraaroma
2g gypsum plus a pinch of citric acid to dissolve it quickly and 5.2 to taste.
Brief protein rest with a single decoction to then mash at 66 for 90 mins. (Decoction is just for the foolhardy, bypass straight to sacc if you like...)
Caramelise 3 L of first wort until it is just smoking. 
Being a trouble- making BIABer, I'll dunk sparge it, but do what you like at this point.
90 min 30g Fuggles (~5%AA plugs, ~20IBU)
20 min 30g EKG (~5%AA plugs, ~10IBU)
Flameout 15g Styrian Goldings (or more, plugs again, can you tell? Whatever %AA)
~21L of OG 1.048, FG 1.012
Ferment with 1768. 1469 makes a good substitute  . Ringwood would be fine too.
Pitch low 20s, ramp down to ferment 18-19. 
Dry hop some Styrian if you like, ATM I'm adding more at FO instead.
No need for finings, carb ~2 volumes.
Oh and FFS, enjoy young! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Screwtop (30/11/09)

Well after some months, the new shed and HLT were put to the test. Dr gave the physical all clear, so I decided Sat was the day to sneak in a quiet brewday with a simple recipe. 

Some visitors arrived, and the day turned out great. I played up like a second hand lawnmower and drank beer while brewing (Dr would be horrified) and had a ball. The drugs I had in hospital were great but knocked out parts of my memory, so some things turned to shit, forgot to add some ingredients and my pre-boil volume was down by 10 litres :huh: 

Was all pretty funny when I realised later that my kettle dipstick is marked in centimetres (always has been), but I was reading it as Litres. So the volume was correct, the weird thing was that the gravity was correct. All turned out in the end, but now have to have about 10 AFD's and a few hours on the treadmill to make up for playing up :lol:

Here's the recipe for my Djabu (nickname for my Grandson) it's a little beer, great for Summer at 3.5%

Djabu (Little Boy) Aussie Ale

Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 54.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 4.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 26.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

5.00 kg Pale Malt 
0.60 kg Caramalt 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt 
45.00 gm Cluster [7.90 %] (90 min)
0.50 kg Cane Sugar (Boil 15 min) 
2 Pkgs Safale American Ale (Fermentis #S - 05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule:
60 min Sacc Rest 67.0 C


----------



## bonj (30/11/09)

Good to see you back into it, Screwy. 

I tried to have a brewday yesterday (first batch in about 2 1/2 months) but it all turned to shit... spilt grain all over the floor, dropped the empty HLT on the floor while moving the stand into position, got everything ready to go and discovered my thermometer no longer works.... and the spare one is Missing In Action II staring Chuck Norris... ie. You don't find it, it finds you... so I gave up and will retry on Saturday.


----------



## schooey (30/11/09)

Well done, Screwy, good to see you back on the horse mate... :beer: Looks like a cracker Christmas quaffer there too...


----------



## warra48 (30/11/09)

This one's on the boil as I type. 
Should be ready for some refreshing Christmas / New year drinking.
I had planned an APA, but I've been enjoying my previous Hefe so much, I just had to do another.

23 litres Hefeweizen
All Weyermann malts
Premium Pils 48.8%, Wheat 48.3%, Dark Wheat .5%, Carahell 2.4%
Mashed in at 64.8C single infusion (couldn't be bothered with decoctions etc)
Hallertau NZ to 17.8 IBU 
WY3068 starter.
Anticipated OG 1.050

Planning to use some of the yeast slurry next week after bottling to inoculate a Dunkelweizen.


----------



## schooey (30/11/09)

This maybe tomorrow arvo if I get the time, otherwise Friday for sure....

Recipe: Headcase IIPA
Brewer: Schooey
Asst Brewer: Indira Naidoo
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.62 L
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 27.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EGrain 78.24 % 
0.50 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) Grain 7.11 % 
0.50 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.11 % 
0.50 kg Crystal Dark - 77L (Crisp) (147.8 EBC) Grain 7.11 % 
0.03 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 0.43 %
1.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 90.0 min) Misc 
3.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
25.00 gm Warrior [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 32.5 IBU 
13.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (10 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
8.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (10 min) Hops 3.3 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (10 min) Hops 1.4 IBU 
13.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (1 min) Hops 0.3 IBU 
8.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (1 min) Hops 0.2 IBU 
13.00 gm Cascade [6.70 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
8.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
5.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.90 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Whitbread Ale (Wyeast Labs #1099) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 7.03 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Step Add 21.09 L of water at 72.7 C 67.0 C


----------



## razz (30/11/09)

Schooey, if you have Indira Naidoo as your assistant brewer I would like to meet her. Indira, or as I like to call her, Indeed Idoo , is one of my fav tv girls!


----------



## schooey (30/11/09)

:lol: Razz... and here I was thinking I was the only person who wanted Indira to come read the 9 o'clock news to me personally...

Since it was an Imperial Indian Pale Ale, I thought I'd put out an invite for her. If I keep doing it, surely one of them will turn up... one day...surely... :unsure:


----------



## manticle (30/11/09)

I am the third brewer who would be happy to hear the world headlines just one more time.

Pretty, pretty lady.


----------



## bum (30/11/09)

Sloppy 4ths?

Hmmm...tempting offer.


----------



## bradsbrew (2/12/09)

Gunna give the Rambo christening when I get home on Friday. My first big batch. 72 Litres

Brew Name: 51/50 Crazyman Ale

10kg BB Ale
4kg Vienna
1kg Wheat
0.5kg Carared

51g Cluster FWH
50g Pride of ringwood 60min
39g Cluster 15 min
30g Saaz 0 min

Mash at 65

Wyeast 1469 (from Daemons Case swap.)

Anything look wrong??

Cheers


----------



## TidalPete (2/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Gunna give the Rambo christening when I get home on Friday. My first big batch. 72 Litres
> 
> Brew Name: 51/50 Crazyman Ale
> 
> ...



Without any other info it all sounds a bit like the Beatles Magical Mystery Tour Brad.
Hazarding a guess i suppose it's some sort of Yorkshire Ale with Aussie hops in a triple batch?
Correct? :unsure: 

TP


----------



## Batz (2/12/09)

TidalPete said:


> Without any other info it all sounds a bit like the Beatles Magical Mystery Tour Brad.
> Hazarding a guess i suppose it's some sort of Yorkshire Ale with Aussie hops in a triple batch?
> Correct? :unsure:
> 
> TP




POR for a cheap bittering Pete, done that myself a few times.
I'll do the cluster @ 30 min, but hey why not!
Best of luck it'll be ok I'm sure.

Batz


----------



## bradsbrew (2/12/09)

TidalPete said:


> Without any other info it all sounds a bit like the Beatles Mystery Tour Brad.
> Hazarding a guess i suppose it's some sort of Yorkshire Ale with Aussie hops in a triple batch?
> Correct? :unsure:
> 
> TP


Yep Pete your are pretty much on the money. Except I regard it as an Aussie Ale with a Yorkshire yeast. And yes it is a triple batch so depending on how the 1469 goes I may try a different one for the other batches. But it is a good way of building up some 1469 supplies. I was thinking of using it at a around 20-21 ferment temp which should give some nice flavours and dry it out well. 
Thats what I'm hoping for anyway. Its all liquid research Pete B) 

Cheers Brad


----------



## bradsbrew (2/12/09)

Batz said:


> POR for a cheap bittering Pete, done that myself a few times.
> I'll do the cluster @ 30 min, but hey why not!
> Best of luck it'll be ok I'm sure.
> 
> Batz




Hey Batz do you mean the FWH Cluster or the 15min Cluster?? 

Cheers


----------



## therook (4/12/09)

Doing my first Belgian Wit

3.0kg Galaxy
2.0 Unmalted Wheat
350gm Rolled Oats
4 plugs Saaz 60 minutes
10 grams tettnanger 15 minutes
17 grams Corriander 10 minutes
8 grams Corriander 0 minutes
17 grams Orange Peel 20 minutes
18 grams orange Peel 0 minutes

IBU's - 14.2

OG - 1.045
FG - 1.010

Wyeast 3726 Farmhouse Ale 

Mashed at 65c for 90 minutes

Fermented 25c

Thoughts ???????????????????????????

Warren has talked me into dumping a Saison onto the yeast cake

Rook


----------



## A3k (4/12/09)

i decided on making a 4.5 - 5% Saison, as i'm loving my 7.5% one on tap too much and needed one i can smash a bit more sensibly.
I'm using 3711 which dropped to 1002, which means bugger all grains required to make a double batch.

Possibly over complicated, but oh well. Ended up with a pretty cool colour.

*Estimated Original Gravity:* 1.038 SG

*Estimated Final Gravity:* 1.002 SG

*Estimated Color:* 5.0 SRM (5.0-14.0 SRM)

*Bitterness:* 25.9 IBU

*Estimated Alcohol by Volume:* 4.71 %



2.50 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy 38.46 %
2.50 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) 38.46 %
0.60 kg Wheat, Flaked 9.23 %
0.50 kg Munich II (Weyermann) 7.69 %
0.40 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) 6.15 %

30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) 11.8 IBU
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (60 min) 9.1 IBU
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (20 min) 3.6 IBU
20.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (10 min) 1.3 IBU
16.00 gm Goldings, East Kent (Cube Hopped) [4.80 %] 

1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min)Misc
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min)Misc
4.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min)Misc
8.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min)Misc

1 Pkgs French Saison (Wyeast #3711)Yeast-Ale

Cheers,
Al 

EDIT: Formatting Recipe


----------



## winkle (4/12/09)

therook said:


> Doing my first Belgian Wit
> 
> 3.0kg Galaxy
> 2.0 Unmalted Wheat
> ...



Do it Rook, that stuff is the ducks nuts.
(Bring it back Wyeast you cu*ts)


----------



## randyrob (4/12/09)

Hampshire Pale
an American Pale Ale

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050
Colour (SRM): 5.5
Bitterness (IBU): 30.0

85% Pale Ale Malt
10% Munich I
5% Wheat Malt

Single step Infusion at 66*C for 60 Minutes.

Boil for 90 Minutes

1 g/l Kent Golding @ 60 Minutes
1.5 g/l Cascade @ 15 Minutes
2 g/l Cascade @ 2 Minutes


Fermented at 20*c with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## randyrob (4/12/09)

whoops...


----------



## bonj (4/12/09)

randyrob said:


> Hampshire Pale
> an American Pale Ale
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.050
> ...


That looks like a pretty decent APA recipe, Rob.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (4/12/09)

randyrob said:


> Hampshire Pale
> an American Pale Ale
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.050
> ...



IIRC that is not too dissimilar to the old Excelsior recipe that was on the Grumpy's website.
reckon you are on to a winner there RR.

C&B
TDA


----------



## RdeVjun (5/12/09)

Picked up a bag of Bairds Perle/ Pale Ale in the bulk buy, figured I'd better try some out. Similar to my usual TTL-esque ale, but this one is really for malt exploration, so a 100% base malt effort with no spec malts.

3.6 kg Bairds Perle/ Pale Ale
Sacc rest at 65C for 90mins
Caramelise 3L first wort
BIAB + dunk sparge, boil volume is usually 17L of around 1.070

Think I'll use Challenger for bittering instead of Fuggles, so 20IBUs @ 90mins
10IBUs EKG @ 20mins
30g Stryrian Goldings at flame out (two plugs, no dry hops)

Dilute to about 1.048 prior to pitching some top cropped 1469, first half day just above 20C, then lower to 19C for the remainder. 1768 I don't mind or Ringwood would be good substitutes, but seeing as this is a new malt for me, I'll stick with 1469. Sometimes I'll give it a protein rest while doing a single decoction of 3L, seems to reinforce the malt profile a bit.
B)


----------



## Fourstar (5/12/09)

Brewing a AIPA for the summer at the request of my buddy who has just returned from 2 years in the UK. Consequently he is now my housemate. He couldn't have selected a better beer than this. :icon_drool2: 
Following this im planning on mashing in on my "Cricketers light".

Cheers! :icon_cheers: 

Stavs AIPA 
American IPA 

Type: All Grain
Date: 5/12/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 

Ingredients
4.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 82.6 % 
0.40 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 7.3 % 
0.35 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 6.4 % 
0.10 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 1.8 % 
0.10 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 1.8 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [12.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 30.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [9.70%] (5 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (5 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [9.70%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.30%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.051 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.013 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 %
Bitterness: 39.7 IBU
Est Color: 5.0 SRM

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 15.26 L of water at 71.9 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 76.9 C 70.0 C 10 min 

Notes
CaCl to mash
CaSO4 to boil




Cricketers Light 
Australian Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 19/10/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 

Ingredients
2.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 75.8 % 
0.40 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (8.9 SRM) Grain 12.1 % 
0.30 kg Carafoam (2.0 SRM) Grain 9.1 % 
0.10 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 3.0 % 
15.00 gm Super pride [15.10%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 31.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Super pride [15.10%] (0 min) Hops - 
2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.031 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.008 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.0 % 
Bitterness: 31.7 IBU
Est Color: 4.1 SRM

Mash Profile
Mash In Add 9.24 L of water at 69.7 C 64.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 6.60 L of water at 97.7 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes
CaCl into mash.
CaSO4 into boil.


----------



## chappo1970 (5/12/09)

4.50 kgPale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)Grain91.84 %
0.40 kgWheat, Torrified (Bairds) (3.9 EBC)Grain8.16 %
30.00 gm Chinese Cascade 60 min
30.00 gm Chinese Cascade 30 min
30.00 gm Chinese Cascade 0 mins 


I can't resist the urge to brew (must be getting my brew Mojo back!) so it looks like a Chinese Cascade Summer Ale!

:lol: 

Wait wait! Maybe a CC SMASH?

I'll be back.... Need to check malt stocks


----------



## raven19 (5/12/09)

Thats grossly unfair Chap Chap!

You are not allowed to make a Chinese Hopped beer until my hops arrive!  

Thinking similar mate, a SMASH beers for each hop I am getting from our Chinese Sloooow ship!


----------



## chappo1970 (5/12/09)

raven19 said:


> Thats grossly unfair Chap Chap!
> 
> You are not allowed to make a Chinese Hopped beer until my hops arrive!
> 
> Thinking similar mate, a SMASH beers for each hop I am getting from our Chinese Sloooow ship!



Yep it is Ravs but they are taking up precious fermentation fridge space so I have the motivation to get rid of them I assure you

Ok going to do a Smash-ish/Summer-ish Ale

Wanted something so the hops are clear and unmuddied but the malt profile

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Chinese Cascade Summer Ale
Brewer: Chappo
Asst Brewer: Deejay
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 56.40 L
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 10.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.50 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 90.36 % 
0.80 kg Carared (39.4 EBC) Grain 9.64 % 
60.00 gm Chink Cascade [5.80 %] (60 min) Hops 20.6 IBU 
60.00 gm Chink Cascade [5.80 %] (30 min) Hops 15.8 IBU 
60.00 gm Chink Cascade [5.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 8.30 kg
----------------------------
Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
30 min Protein Rest Add 21.65 L of water at 54.0 C 50.0 C 
45 min Saccharification Heat to 67.8 C over 15 min 67.8 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 10 min 75.6 C 


Notes:
------


----------



## reviled (5/12/09)

Screwtop said:


> Well after some months, the new shed and HLT were put to the test. Dr gave the physical all clear, so I decided Sat was the day to sneak in a quiet brewday with a simple recipe.
> 
> Some visitors arrived, and the day turned out great. I played up like a second hand lawnmower and drank beer while brewing (Dr would be horrified) and had a ball. The drugs I had in hospital were great but knocked out parts of my memory, so some things turned to shit, forgot to add some ingredients and my pre-boil volume was down by 10 litres :huh:
> 
> ...



:super: Good stuff screwy, great to see ya back in the game


----------



## Fourstar (5/12/09)

Well I got excited, another batch to whip out today. Got to love back to back no chill brewing. 3 batches in one day!  

Well to follow up my Aussie cricketers Light, here is a "baseballers' (or insert US sport here) light.

Enjoy! :chug: 



Baseballers Light 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 29/11/2009 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.0 

Ingredients
2.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 75.8 % 
0.40 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (8.9 SRM) Grain 12.1 % 
0.30 kg Carafoam (2.0 SRM) Grain 9.1 % 
0.10 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 3.0 % 
30.00 gm Centennial [8.70%] (20 min) Hops 20.1 IBU 
10.00 gm Centennial [8.70%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 12.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [8.70%] (0 min) Hops - 
2.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.031 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.008 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 3.0 % 
Bitterness: 32.3 IBU 
Est Color: 4.1 SR

Mash Profile
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 9.24 L of water at 69.7 C 64.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 6.60 L of water at 97.7 C 77.0 C 10 min 

Notes 
CaCl into mash.
CaSO4 into boil.


----------



## bum (5/12/09)

That AIPA on the previous page looks pretty nice, Fourstar. Might have to borrow that one at some point.


----------



## Fourstar (6/12/09)

bum said:


> That AIPA on the previous page looks pretty nice, Fourstar. Might have to borrow that one at some point.



The malt bill is that of my 2nd place APA but its just been hopped to the clappers a little more.  Im thinking of dry hopping it too. :icon_drool2:


----------



## boingk (6/12/09)

Don't mind the sound of that Baseballers Light at all, 4*. Be great stuff for drinking while I'm up in the garage messing around with beer, coffee & bikes. 

I'm still clear of AG territory, but am putting down a Smurto's JSGA in the next few days.

Coopers 'Sparkling Ale' 1.7kg 
Coopers light liquid malt 750g*
Coopers liquid wheat malt 750g*
20g Amarillo (8.9%AA) @ 10min
20g Amarillo (8.9%AA) dry for 4 days before bottling.

Will probably throw in the recommended 250g of Crystal malt as well, although it may be doctored with some extra JW Trad. Ale that I've got lying around to make it a mini mash. Plan on fermenting it with good old Coopers kit yeast at 17'C.

Cheers all - boingk

*Contents of one 1.5kg can of Coopers Wheat Malt.


----------



## Screwtop (6/12/09)

A quick Cheeky Vimto for Xmas Day

20 Litres of no preservative Apple Juice
2 Litres of no preservative Grape Juice
200g sugar

1 pack of S-04


----------



## reviled (6/12/09)

Just blended 1.5kg of cranberries and added them to a fermenter with about a litre of yeast/trub and 10litres of cream ale - im hoping that with a big mass cake of yeast in there it might be enough to fight off any nasties that might be hiding in the cranberries, allthough I did defrost and refreeze the fruit about 4 or 5 times to slow anything down, but now only time will tell...

The beer in the fermenter went red instantly  Awesome!


----------



## jyo (6/12/09)

Bugger all you guys are making me jealous. An old back injury= cortisone injections and no brewing for 2 months....and had just started AG too :angry: ...not enjoying spending 50 bucks on a carton.... :blink:


----------



## glennheinzel (6/12/09)

Half way through the mash...

Grandma's Farm Ale (Saison)
Size: 20.0 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Original Gravity: 1.049
Terminal Gravity: 1.003
Alcohol: 6%
Bitterness: 29.8

Ingredients:
3.5 kg Pilsner Malt
0.5 kg Rye Malt
0.5 kg Oats Flaked
0.5 kg Pale Wheat Malt

30.0 g Styrian Goldings (5.4%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
10.0 g Southern Cross (15.9%) - added during boil, boiled 15.0 min
15.0 g Southern Cross (15.9%) - added during boil, boiled 0.0 min

Yeast - Belgian Farmhouse Ale "This strain produces complex esters balanced with earthy/spicy notes. Slightly tart and dry with a peppery finish. A perfect strain for farmhouse ales and saisons."

I thought Southern Cross would work well as the "aroma is characterised by a heady mix of lemon peel and pine needles layered beneath the clean spiciness".


----------



## Steve (6/12/09)

Just started the mash another Gumball:

Gumball Head

5kg Wheat
4kg BB Ale
1kg Caramunich I

15gms Amarillo FWH & @ 55 mins
20gms Amarillo @ 30 & 10 mins
30gms Amarillo @ 0 mins
100gms Amarillo dry hop (50gms in each keg)

US05

Mashing at 67.5

Cheers
Steve


----------



## glennheinzel (7/12/09)

Seth Roggen(bier)

Size: 23 L
Efficiency: 70.0%
Original Gravity: 1.055
Terminal Gravity: 1.014
Color: 16.45
Alcohol: 5.4%
Bitterness: 17.2

Ingredients:
1.6 kg Wey Light Munich Malt
2.8 kg Rye Malt
1.4 kg Wey Pilsner Malt
0.45 kg Caramunich TYPE II
.06 kg Carafa Special TYPE II
11.0 g Perle (6.3%) - added during boil, boiled 60 min
16.0 g Czech Saaz (3.2%) - added during boil, boiled 60.0 min
11.0 g Czech Saaz (3.2%) - added during boil, boiled 15 min

Not sure what yeast I'll use yet.


----------



## raven19 (8/12/09)

Mashed this in this morning.

Recipe: Grego's Man's Ruin APA
Brewer: Brad
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (0.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.63 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 7.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 44.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 86.96 % 
0.50 kg Vienna (3.5 SRM) Grain 8.70 % 
0.25 kg Carared (50.0 SRM) Grain 4.35 % 
20.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (60 min) Hops 33.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Amarillo [5.00 %] (15 min) Hops 2.6 IBU 
10.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (15 min) Hops 8.3 IBU 
5.00 gm Magnum [15.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
5.00 gm Amarillo [5.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.75 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 14.98 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.39 L of water at 97.2 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Mash 65
mashed 64/65 10.30am


----------



## randyrob (9/12/09)

*Battle of the Fittest (Aussie Pale Ale) *

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045
Colour (SRM): 5.2
Bitterness (IBU): 22.8

85% Pale Ale Malt
10% Munich I
5% Wheat Malt

0.8 g/l Pride of Ringwood @ 60 Minutes

Single step Infusion at 64*C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20*c with Danstar Nottingham & Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## A3k (11/12/09)

Just sparging this, inspired by Sam Adams boston Lager

Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.04 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 19.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 27.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes


4.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 85.11 % 
0.30 kg Caraamber (Weyermann) (70.9 EBC) Grain 6.38 % 
0.25 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 5.32 % 
0.10 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 2.13 % 
0.05 kg Choc Chit Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 1.06 % 

10.00 gm Tettnang [4.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop)
22.00 gm Hallertau Tradition [5.70 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop)
14.00 gm Hallertau Tradition [5.70 %] (15 min) 
14.00 gm Tettnang [4.10 %] (2 min) 
8.00 gm Hallertau Tradition [5.70 %] (Dry Hop)

1.00 gm Chalk 
1.80 gm Gypsum 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient 
1.06 items Whirlfloc 

1 Pkgs Pilsen Lager (Wyeast Labs #2007) Yeast-Lager 

Cheers,
Al


----------



## therook (11/12/09)

A3k said:


> Just sparging this, inspired by Sam Adams boston Lager
> 
> Batch Size: 23.00 L
> Boil Size: 29.04 L
> ...



Looks good Al, not a bad yeast that one. I'll be interested to hear what you think of the yeast and the end product

Rook


----------



## A3k (11/12/09)

```

```



therook said:


> Looks good Al, not a bad yeast that one. I'll be interested to hear what you think of the yeast and the end product
> 
> Rook




Cheers Rook,
I've just finished a standard american lager with that yeast and will be dumping on the yeast cake, so should take off pretty well.
Don't have any comments on the yeast as of yet though.

The mash tasted pretty bloody nice though.

Al


----------



## petesbrew (11/12/09)

Belgian Rye Blonde

5kg JW Pilsner
1kg Rye
140g Melanoidin
30g Styrian Goldings @ 90min
15g Styrian Goldings @ 60min
20g Hallertau @ 10min
WLP 550 Belgian Ale


----------



## Thommo (11/12/09)

Belgian. Good theme Pete.

Belgian Pale Ale at the Parsonage.

Have a good weekend people.


----------



## yardy (11/12/09)

brewed the _*Septic Kaiser*_ kolsch today,

4.700 Galaxy
0.230 Vienna
0.150 Wheat

Hallertau Aroma to 25 IBU at 60 min

US-05

cheers


----------



## Bribie G (11/12/09)

yardy said:


> brewed the _*Septic Kaiser*_ kolsch today,
> 
> 4.700 Galaxy
> 0.230 Vienna
> ...



I ran out of wheat malt and for the last few brews, whenever wheat is called for I just make up some semolina (you know the baby food stuff) and use that in the mash. Seems to give a smoothness without the 'sour' taste that to my tastebuds you seem to get with wheat malt. 250 gm dry weight goes well. Galaxy in particular will convert it well.


----------



## Bizier (12/12/09)

I am crashing the IIPA I posted about a week or so ago.
I deliberately did not pack any aroma additions into the beer, deciding on relatively late aroma (15 or 10 mins) and a d*ckload of dry hop. So I racked and dry hopped the 2 fermenters, one with 100g Centennial & 25g Cascade, the other with 100g Amarilo & 25g Cascade. I have had them at 25 degrees for 5 days with twice daily rousing using a lazy suzan from Ikea (good investment in your spine).

The samples are still in my mouth after more than half an hour. There is no grey area in this beer.


----------



## Tony (12/12/09)

Classic American Pilsner.



CAP

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 27.00 Wort Size (L): 27.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.00
Anticipated OG: 1.053 Plato: 13.15
Anticipated EBC: 6.9
Anticipated IBU: 33.2
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
66.7 4.00 kg. Weyermann Premium Pilsner Germany 1.038 3
25.0 1.50 kg. TF Flaked Maize UK 1.040 0
6.7 0.40 kg. Weyermann Carahell Germany 1.035 26
1.7 0.10 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
14.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Pellet 6.60 10.6 First WH
30.00 g. Cluster Pellet 7.20 20.2 45 min.
20.00 g. Hallertau Aroma Whole 6.60 2.4 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 2007 Pilsen Lager


----------



## Mantis (12/12/09)

A smash of JW trad ale and Amarillo to 32 IBU with US_05

Still getting used to mash tun and sparging and stuff


----------



## sav (12/12/09)

Hope she likes it,if not she can go buy the stuff.

Recipe: Give it a go,Nessy light ale
Brewer: sav
Asst Brewer: Boss(dog)
Style: Cream Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 49.04 L
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 6.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 15.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item  Type % or IBU 
7.27 kg Pilsner (2 Row) UK (3.7 EBC) Grain 95.24 % 
0.36 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 4.76 % 
17.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 14.4 IBU 
5.20 gm BSaaz [6.50 %] (10 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
10.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.53 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.11 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 7.63 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 19.92 L of water at 68.9 C 63.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 12.74 L of water at 98.0 C 75.6 C


----------



## Tony (12/12/09)

Hey sav. recipe looks good, but why 5.2g of B Saaz?


----------



## Steve (12/12/09)

Will be putting down a double batch of cwuster waager tomorrow. BB Gawaxy and some cwystal and some chinese cwuster.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## sav (12/12/09)

Tony said:


> Hey sav. recipe looks good, but why 5.2g of B Saaz?



Its all I had use it up


----------



## Tony (12/12/09)

sounds like a good idea


----------



## Mantis (12/12/09)

sav said:


> Its all I had use it up




What sort of scale do you have that can weigh to tenths of a gram. I want one


----------



## bum (12/12/09)

Having a pretty rough time with a SNPA clone (my first full sized AG batch). Almost all done - just gotta add some whirfloc to my 3rd boil (don't ask) and cool it, combine the lot and check gravity.


----------



## Steve (12/12/09)

bum said:


> my 3rd boil (don't ask)



....but I just have to? What happened?


----------



## bum (12/12/09)

Nothing interesting. No kettle organised yet so have to do pissy little boils on the stove. No fun at all.

Just had a boil over too. The boss is not pleased.


----------



## sav (12/12/09)

Mantis said:


> What sort of scale do you have that can weigh to tenths of a gram. I want one




I am a spray painter I got some scales from my rep they are 0.1 acurate to 7000gr They are sick.


----------



## yardy (12/12/09)

BribieG said:


> I ran out of wheat malt and for the last few brews, whenever wheat is called for I just make up some semolina (you know the baby food stuff) and use that in the mash. Seems to give a smoothness without the 'sour' taste that to my tastebuds you seem to get with wheat malt. 250 gm dry weight goes well. Galaxy in particular will convert it well.




gday bribie,

not sure what semolina is mate, i've got about 20kg of wheat hangin around so shouldn't need it for awhile.

cheers
Dave


----------



## Tony (12/12/09)

all the maize in my CAP slowed the sparge just a tad. Took over 3 hrs to drain through and sparge.

Time was spent in the pool having a beer.

THere are good things about a near stuck sparge  Kettle is full now and coming to the boil.

cheers


----------



## randyrob (12/12/09)

*Hous Broon (12A. Brown Porter)*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048
Colour (SRM): 28.5
Bitterness (IBU): 28.0

86% Pale Ale Malt
8% Caramunich I
5% Chocolate
1% Black Patent

2 g/l East Kent Golding @ 60 Minutes

Single step Infusion at 66*C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20*c with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## mika (12/12/09)

Brewmate ? Seriously Rob, you've got to have Adult ADD, or not enough to do in your day job.
Does it do sessions ? If so I'll be a guinea pig.


----------



## Sully (12/12/09)

I'm brewing something in my pants if that counts?


----------



## Tony (12/12/09)

Chappo............ i love it!


----------



## fraser_john (13/12/09)

Robins Kentucky Bourbon Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 25.00 Wort Size (L): 25.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.05
Anticipated OG: 1.052 Plato: 12.85
Anticipated SRM: 14.7
Anticipated IBU: 33.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 82 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
89.1 4.50 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 3
5.0 0.25 kg. Weyermann Pale Wheat Germany 1.038 2
3.0 0.15 kg. Chocolate Malt America 1.029 350
3.0 0.15 kg. Crystal 105L Great Britain 1.033 105

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 4.4 20 min.
15.00 g. Magnum Pellet 14.00 27.4 60 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 10.00 2.2 5 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 Cup(s) Bourbon Other 5 Min.(boil)
50 grams American Oak Chips Other 4 Days 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1056 Amercan Ale/Chico




Notes
-----

Tasting Notes

===========

(from actual sample)


Malt present, low to medium

No roasted flavours, but rich chocolate and coffee

Low yeast character, typical for APA style, probably due to American 
Ale Yeast (US-05), low likelihood of American Ale II strain being used

Hop bitterness is present, but in balance to residual sweetness, estimated at 25 IBU

Hop flavour is low, to allow bourbon and oak characters to show through

Hop aroma is present, but not bold, not citrusy, so unlikely to be one of the 'C' hops



Boil Notes

========

Add 250ml of bourbon last 5 minutes of boil.



Fermentation Notes

================

Include 50 grams oak chips during primary fermentation.

Ferment at 20c for until 66 completed


Rack to secondary keg and seal, complete fermentation Chill to 2c, by reducing temperature by 2c per day

Condition for seven days

Blow off yeast cake

Transfer to serving keg whilst bright


----------



## Stubbie (13/12/09)

fraser_john said:


> Robins Kentucky Bourbon Ale




Take 2.........

Exit RIMS, enter HERMS  

Hope it wall goes well, John.

Stubbie


----------



## Screwtop (13/12/09)

fraser_john said:


> Robins Kentucky Bourbon Ale
> 
> 
> 
> Add 250ml of bourbon last 5 minutes of boil.




Why boil off the bourbon? Bourbon at 38 odd % ABV is fine to add to the fermenter/keg. 

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## j1gsaw (13/12/09)

Belgian Tripel

6.5kg Dingeman Pils
700g Caramunich 1
195g Carapils
450g Amber candy sugar

Nth Brewer 28g - 60min
Mt Hood 28g - 15min
Mt Hood 28g - 5 min

Wyeast Trappist Blend


----------



## Bribie G (13/12/09)

yardy said:


> gday bribie,
> 
> not sure what semolina is mate, i've got about 20kg of wheat hangin around so shouldn't need it for awhile.
> 
> ...



You've never had creamy semolina pudding with a spoonful of jam stirred in?  
going to use 250g in a Belgian Blonde today if I can get my A into G.


----------



## schooey (13/12/09)

Recipe: Horny Heifer
Brewer: Schooey
Asst Brewer: Heidi Klum
Style: American Wheat
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 54.00 L 
Boil Size: 65.06 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 8.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 21.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 52.17 % 
5.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 43.48 % 
0.50 kg Wheat, Torrified (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBCGrain 4.35 % 
40.00 gm Tettnang [3.80 %] (60 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
45.00 gm Pearle [6.80 %] (60 min) Hops 14.1 IBU 
4.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Wheat Ale (Wyeast Labs #1010) Yeast-Ale 

Going to program the PID to dough this one in at 37C and then rise at 1C/2min until I hit mash temp of 65C and then hold for 75 min. Mash out at 74C and sparge...

Kind of a bastardised American Hefe.. but it's only meant to be easy drinking for NYE, so we'll see...


----------



## drsmurto (13/12/09)

Dress restrictions on your assistant brewer Schooey?  

Just started the boil of a rye golden ale. 

3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 56.60 % 
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 18.87 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 18.87 % 
0.30 kg Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 5.66 % 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (60 min) Hops 19.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (15 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs SafAle American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

25L
OG 1.045
IBU 33

And about to dough in a FES which is overly complicated as i am cleaning out the spec grain containers and a few hops...... stouts hide a multitude of sins or so i hope.....

0.60 kg Lyle's Golden Syrup (0.0 EBC) Extract 6.98 % 
5.75 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 66.86 % 
0.40 kg Barley, Flaked (3.3 EBC) Grain 4.65 % 
0.40 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 4.65 % 
0.35 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 4.07 % 
0.35 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (817.6 EBC) Grain 4.07 % 
0.30 kg Roasted Barley (1300.0 EBC) Grain 3.49 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt, Pale (800.0 EBC) Grain 2.91 % 
0.10 kg Black Malt (Bairds) (1300.0 EBC) Grain 1.16 % 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Bairds) (1100.0 EBC) Grain 1.16 % 
15.00 gm Bramling Cross [8.60 %] (60 min) Hops 12.2 IBU 
25.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.30 %] (60 min) Hops 21.9 IBU 
70.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.70 %] (45 min) Hops 26.2 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire (Wyeast #1469) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale 

25L
OG 1.071
IBU 60

Lyle's is actually CSR  

Will leave the FES for winter, the rye golden ale is for NYE.


----------



## NickB (13/12/09)

Leg three of a Four-Brew-Weekend:

Recipe: Dr. Smurto's Landlord
Style: 8B-English Pale Ale-Special/Best/Premium Bitter

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.033 SG
Expected OG: 1.045 SG
Expected FG: 1.013 SG
Expected ABV: 4.2 %
Expected ABW: 3.3 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 34.1
Expected Color: 9.0 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 69.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 20 degC

Fermentables
UK Maris Otter 3.700 kg (87.1 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 0.500 kg (11.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Chocolate Malt 0.050 kg (1.2 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
UK Fuggle (4.2 % alpha) 40 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
UK Kent Golding (4.7 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
UK Fuggle (4.2 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used Dry Hopped

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 1187-Ringwood Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (65C/149F)
Step: Rest at 65 degC for 60 mins

Cheers


----------



## .DJ. (13/12/09)

just through down a strong APA verging on AIPA..

Never used Simcoe though so we shall see....

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 63.83 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Liquid Extract (15.8 EBC) Extract 31.91 % 
0.10 kg Carafa I (663.9 EBC) Grain 2.13 % 
0.10 kg Carafa III (1034.3 EBC) Grain 2.13 % 
30.00 gm Galaxy [15.00 %] (20 min) Hops 26.2 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (20 min) Hops 14.3 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (10 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (5 min) Hops 4.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Nottingham (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.065 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.062 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.42 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 6.13 % 
Bitterness: 53.8 IBU Calories: 589 cal/l


----------



## schooey (13/12/09)

.DJ. said:


> Never used Simcoe though so we shall see....



Simcoe is an awesome hop, early and late kettle I reckon...... :icon_drool2: 

You'll love it..


----------



## fraser_john (13/12/09)

Screwtop said:


> Why boil off the bourbon? Bourbon at 38 odd % ABV is fine to add to the fermenter/keg.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



Had thought of that, but wanted nil contribution of alcohol. Having done the figures correctly, its gonna contribute stuff all, so will add directly to fermenter.


----------



## NickB (13/12/09)

Final leg of the Four-Brew-Weekend!

Recipe: Baseball CAP
Style: 2C-Pilsner-Classic American Pilsner

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 33.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.033 SG
Expected OG: 1.050 SG
Expected FG: 1.015 SG
Expected ABV: 4.6 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 39.2
Expected Color: 3.4 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 69.0 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 90.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
German Bohemian Pilsner Malt 4.250 kg (89.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Flaked Rice 0.500 kg (10.5 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
Chinese Saaz (4.3 % alpha) 50 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
Chinese Saaz (4.3 % alpha) 30 g Loose Pellet Hops used 20 Min From End
Chinese Saaz (4.3 % alpha) 20 g Loose Pellet Hops used At turn off

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: Wyeast 2001-Urquell Lager

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (66C/151F) w/Mash Out
Step: Rest at 66 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


Cheers!


----------



## Thommo (13/12/09)

Just cubed an Aussie Ale. Finished and then found out the cube had a crack in it. It's very hard to pour 90 degree wort from one cube to another, using a rapidly melting half a bottle for a funnel.

Good times!!!!


----------



## Tony (13/12/09)

Well it wouldnt be an aussie if it didnt overcome all odds to be best it can be would it


----------



## .DJ. (13/12/09)

schooey said:


> Simcoe is an awesome hop, early and late kettle I reckon...... :icon_drool2:
> 
> You'll love it..



well it smells awesome in the fermenter thats for sure!!!


----------



## randyrob (14/12/09)

mika said:


> Brewmate ? Seriously Rob, you've got to have Adult ADD, or not enough to do in your day job.
> Does it do sessions ? If so I'll be a guinea pig.




Hey Mika,

Thanks for bringing that up, its actually OCD....


Rob.


----------



## raven19 (14/12/09)

Just got 27L into cubes of the good Doctors Landlord.

Recipe: 15 Smurto's Landlord
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 27.00 L 
Boil Size: 35.37 L
Estimated OG: 1.038 SG
Estimated Color: 12.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.90 kg Pale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 97.03 % 
0.15 kg Caraaroma (350.0 SRM) Grain 2.97 % 
14.00 gm Chinese Marco Polo [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 16.8 IBU 
35.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (25 min) Hops 11.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Styrian Goldings [4.80 %] (5 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1187 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: *** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.05 kg
----------------------------
*** Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 13.15 L of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.37 L of water at 97.1 C 75.6 C 


Notes:
------
Mash 65
22L and 5L cube at 9.5 Brix 1037


----------



## Screwtop (14/12/09)

Hopefully tomorrow for Xmas/New Year

Screwys House APA


Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 57.16 L
Estimated OG: 1.045 SG
Estimated Color: 4.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 32.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 83.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

7.50 kg Pale Malt 
0.40 kg Crystal Malt 
25.00 gm Centennial
10.00 gm Simcoe
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold
30.00 gm Cascade
10.00 gm Gypsum (Mash 60.0 min) 
10.00 gm Gypsum (Boil 60.0 min)
1 item Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min)
2 Pkgs S-05 American Ale Yeast 


15 min Mash In - Protien 52.0 C 
75 min Saccharification Rest 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out 77.0 C


----------



## Effect (15/12/09)

Screwtop said:


> Hopefully tomorrow for Xmas/New Year
> 
> Screwys House APA
> 
> ...




sorry to be a pain, but I just like to see the boil time of the hops...


----------



## Pete2501 (15/12/09)

I did a kit n bit tonight. I think that's the right term. 

1.8kg Pale Ale
250g Crystal
500g DLME
250g dex
250g corn
50g cascade @ 2mins
US05

Pitched @ 26C and it's sitting in a water bath because it's bed time. It probably won't make any difference but I tried maintaining the crystal at 70C to get some more mouth feel. I was listening to a podcast and started to research the effect temperatures have on mash. So it's a memory exercise as much as me getting excited about learning something new. 

I didn't get into protein rests yet so didn't worry about anything like that. 

Edit: temp stuff


----------



## drsmurto (15/12/09)

raven19 said:


> Just got 27L into cubes of the good Doctors Landlord.
> 
> Recipe: 15 Smurto's Landlord
> TYPE: All Grain
> ...




Let me know how the lower IBU goes, or even better, let me know when its on tap! :chug:


----------



## schooey (15/12/09)

schooey said:


> Recipe: Horny Heifer
> Brewer: Schooey
> Asst Brewer: Heidi Klum
> Style: American Wheat
> ...



So this beer has been a little bit of a learning curve for me today... I've never used that much wheat in a recipe on my rig before, and I was a brave soul doing it without any gulls....

What was meant to be about a two hour mash ended up being a four hour mash. Having the termimesh under my false bottom didn't help I think with the gumminess of the high percentage of wheat in the mash. Therefore to keep a prime in the pump, the flow rate was minmal, meaning it was taking about 5-6 minutes for a 1 degree rise in the mash.... :blink: Ahh well, you live you learn!

So after the mammoth mash, I had my pre boil volume in the kettle, only one thing though... it was almost at the gravity it's supposed to be after the boil... So recalculating, my expected efficiency that is usually always bang on aout 75-78% ended up being closer to just over the 90% mark.. an unexpected, but pleasant surprise 

So it seems slow and steady does in fact win the race, but jeez it makes a long brew day of it....


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/12/09)

At least you managed to get it into the kettle Schooey, they can be a pita without the rice hulls.

Here's what I ended up with today 1 x Heffe Weizen and 1 x Dunkelweizen Looking forward to these on New Years eve.

Recipe: DunkleWeizen
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dunkelweizen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.64 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 30.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 16.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.45 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 47.57 % 
1.45 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 28.16 % 
1.00 kg Pilsner Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.Grain 19.42 % 
0.10 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (400.0 EBC) Grain 1.94 % 
0.10 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (145.0Grain 1.94 % 
0.05 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1300.0 EBCGrain 0.97 % 
11.00 gm Magnum [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 16.7 IBU 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat 


Recipe: Oh to be Weizen
Brewer: Andrew Clark
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 5.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.40 kg Pilsner Malt, (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 50.00 % 
2.40 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (2.4 EBC) Grain 50.00 % 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Tradition [6.50 %] (60 min) Hops 17.8 IBU 
2.00 gm Chalk, calcium carbonate (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.50 ml Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
3.50 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast-Wheat


----------



## randyrob (16/12/09)

*Another Broon (12A. Brown Porter)*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048
Colour (SRM): 26.9
Bitterness (IBU): 28.1

79% Pale Malt
8% Brown Malt
8% Crystal 40
5% Chocolate

2 g/l East Kent Golding @ 60 Minutes

Single step Infusion at 66*C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20*c with Danstar Nottingham

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## bradsbrew (18/12/09)

First day of Chrissy holidays and Mid Boil of this one right now.

Best Bitter.

3kg BB Ale
1kg Vienna
0.5kg Aromatic
0.15kg Carared
0.1g Choc Malt
0.25g Rolled Oats

mashed at 65

40g China Cluster @ 60min
21g First Gold @ 15min
20g Styrian Goldings @ 0min

Aiming for 25 L @ 1045.

Cheers Brad


----------



## ben_sa (18/12/09)

Im lazy, so an ESB Aussie Pale Ale Fresh Wort, CPA Recultured yeast, 

I needed to do something easy and decent as its going to be the first beer in my new keg system next week


----------



## WitWonder (18/12/09)

Decided to brew this today... another attempt at a witbier. Currently 39degrees in the garage with the boiler going. Talk about working up a thirst!


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
48.6 2.25 kg. Wheat, Unmalted 1.034 8
51.4 2.38 kg. Weyermann Pilsner Germany 1.038 4

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. Hallertauer Tradition Pellet 5.70 17.8 60 min.

Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.00 gm Chamomile flowers (dried) Herb 5 Min.(boil) 
3.00 gm Corriander Seed Spice 5 Min.(boil) 
100.00 gm Sweet Orange Peel Spice 5 Min.(boil)

Yeast
-----

WYeast 3944 Belgian White Beer

Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: 

Total Grain kg: 4.63
Total Water Qts: 9.81 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L: 9.28 - Before Additional Infusions

Step Rest Start Stop Heat Infuse Infuse Infuse
Step Name Time Time Temp Temp Type Temp Amount Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
protein rest 5 20 52 52 Infuse 58 9.28 2.01
sacc rest 5 60 65 65 Infuse 75 14.95 5.24


----------



## Weizguy (20/12/09)

schooey said:


> Horny Heifer (expurgated)


I need to spend more time here. I missed this bit of excitement.

Any chance of saving me a 300ml PET bottle full, Tony?

About to dough in a Yank Blonde (bottle Blonde?) soon. Recipe follows:

Bottle Blonde ale
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 20-12-09
Style: Blonde Ale Brewer: Seth
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: n/a
Boil Volume: 31.09 L Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 75 litre kettle


Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
4.50 kg Pale ale (BB)	Grain 95.2 %
0.23 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 4.8 %
27.50 gm Glacier [6.00%] (60 min) Hops 16.9 IBU
1 Pkgs American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [Cultured] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.047 SG (1.038-1.054 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) 
Estimated Color: 6.8 EBC (5.9-11.8 EBC) Color [Color]
Bitterness: 16.9 IBU (15.0-28.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 0.9 AAU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.6 % (3.8-5.5 %) 

Simple and delicious recipe for easy Summer drinking. Hopefully this is the least problematic blonde I deal with this year (haha).
Enough for a keg, and a few stubbies for mates.

Happy brewing, people


----------



## Screwtop (20/12/09)

Phillip said:


> sorry to be a pain, but I just like to see the boil time of the hops...




Sorry, here with times, AA% and IBU contributions. Upped the Simcoe to 12g on brewday.

25.00 gm Centennial [9.40 %] (60 min) Hops 15.6 IBU 
12.00 gm Simcoe [11.90 %] (60 min) Hops 9.5 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.40 %] (20 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 2.9 IBU


----------



## raven19 (20/12/09)

Mashed in a version of Batz Altbier with some wheat added.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: 16 Batz Altbier

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 20.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 34.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.12 kg Pale Malt (3.0 SRM) Grain 47.08 % 
2.75 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) Grain 41.43 % 
0.40 kg Wheat (2.5 SRM) Grain 6.03 % 
0.31 kg Caramalt (125.0 SRM) Grain 4.71 % 
0.05 kg Choc Malt (1200.0 SRM) Grain 0.75 % 
12.62 gm Chinese Marco Polo [12.00 %] (60 min) Hops 14.5 IBU 
18.94 gm Chinese Marco Polo [12.00 %] (45 min) Hops 20.0 IBU 
0.63 items Whirlfloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs 1056 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 

Notes:
------
Mash in 3.10pm at 66 deg

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## schooey (20/12/09)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Any chance of saving me a 300ml PET bottle full, Tony?



Will do , Les. I kegged it this afternoon, kind of following the zwickel method. Fermented for 5 days, and will let secondary carb it in the keg. I'll put it in the cold the day after boxing day and see how it is on the 29th/30th and whether we need to top up with CO2. It tastes pretty good on the way to the keg, very pale, should be a real quaffer with a bit of spritz


----------



## Zwickel (20/12/09)

wanted to brew this morning.....outside temp around -16 (*minus sixteen!*) everything is frozen, hard like stones.
But Im a passionate brewer, not a candy-arse.
Tried to fill the mashtun with water, sh...t....the water hose is frozen as well, no water comes out. Hmmm....what to do now :angry: 
Took some water from inside the house, just to warm up the hose, turned on the gas burner.....aaargh....a little flame only, not enough to heat up the whole batch, the gas is also too cold to get enough power, not to think about boiling 75l of wort. Meanwhile I almost cannot move my fingers anymore. All the gear is much too cold to grip on and my feet start to freeze.

Finally I gave up....what a f....ng day

Im a brewer, get me out of here

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Screwtop (20/12/09)

Zwickel said:


> wanted to brew this morning.....outside temp around -16 (*minus sixteen!*) everything is frozen, hard like stones.
> But Im a passionate brewer, not a candy-arse.
> Tried to fill the mashtun with water, sh...t....the water hose is frozen as well, no water comes out. Hmmm....what to do now :angry:
> Took some water from inside the house, just to warm up the hose, turned on the gas burner.....aaargh....a little flame only, not enough to heat up the whole batch, the gas is also too cold to get enough power, not to think about boiling 75l of wort. Meanwhile I almost cannot move my fingers anymore. All the gear is much too cold to grip on and my feet start to freeze.
> ...




We're ready when you are mate! You know you want too :lol:

Never freezing here

Screwy


----------



## Pumpy (20/12/09)

Pumpy's Saison 
Saison 


Type: All Grain
Date: 19/12/2009 
Batch Size: 40.00 L
Brewer: Pumpy 
Boil Size: 47.96 L 
Asst Brewer: Franko (No Show) 
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Equipment 40 
Taste Rating(out of 50): 35.0 Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 
Taste Notes: 

Ingredients

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.54 kg Weyermann Pilsner (3.9 EBC) Grain 78.68 % 
0.54 kg JWM Wheat Malt (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.62 % 
0.54 kg Weyermann Munich I (15.8 EBC) Grain 5.62 % 
0.10 kg TF caramunich 2 Grain 1.04 % 
100.00 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (60 min) Hops 26.6 IBU 
40.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2.00 gm Dry Chamomile Flowers (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.12 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Misc 
1.5 gm Seeds of Paradise (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
8.46 oz Oak Chips (Secondary 7.0 days) Misc 
10.56 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
42.27 gm Coriander Seed (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
0.87 kg Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 9.03 % 
2 Pkgs Belgian Saison (Wyeast Labs #3724) Yeast-Ale 



Beer Profile

Est Original Gravity: 1.067 SG
Measured Original Gravity: 1.010 SG 
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG Measured Final Gravity: 1.005 SG 
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.91 % Actual Alcohol by Vol: 0.65 % 
Bitterness: 26.6 IBU Calories: 90 cal/l 
Est Color: 8.5 EBC Color: Color 


Mash Profile

Mash Name: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 8.72 kg 
Sparge Water: 34.95 L Grain Temperature: 22.2 C 
Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C TunTemperature: 22.2 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE Mash PH: 5.4 PH 

Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 22.73 L of water at 70.4 C 64.0 C


----------



## Zwickel (20/12/09)

Screwtop said:


> We're ready when you are mate! You know you want too :lol:
> 
> Never freezing here
> 
> Screwy


Thanks Screwy, many thanks, thats what Im dreaming of  

Its not only the cold that pisses me off, its also the dollars (euros) they run through the gas and electricity meter on days like that.

Lucky people over there, you are :icon_cheers:


----------



## raven19 (20/12/09)

Zwickel said:


> Thanks Screwy, many thanks, thats what Im dreaming of
> 
> Its not only the cold that pisses me off, its also the dollars (euros) they run through the gas and electricity meter on days like that.
> 
> Lucky people over there, you are :icon_cheers:



But in a month or so we shall have 40+ degree days!

That is one helluva story of the trials of the extreme cold for brewing...

Fingers crossed for a warm spell to allow Zwickel to brew soon! :icon_cheers:


----------



## yardy (22/12/09)

Altbier ( sort of )

4.300 Galaxy
0.700 Munich
0.050 Pale Choc

Northern Brewer @ 60 and Czech Saaz @ 20 to 24 IBU

US-05

cheers
Dave


----------



## iScarlet (22/12/09)

Brewing this afternoon:

Batch - 23L

1kg Ale malt
1kg Pilsner malt
1kg Wheat malt
2kg MunichI malt
100g CaraMunichI
200g Chocolate malt

Tettnanger 30g @ 60min
Tettnanger 20g @ 30min
Tettnanger 10g @ 15min

Brewcraft Wheat Beer yeast


----------



## winkle (23/12/09)

Going to sweat out yesterdays stale beer by hand cranking the marga and brew a batch of UXB Belgian Ale. I might even brew a batch of Acerola Pale if time permits.

Acerola Pale Ale (Sour)

4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.6 SRM) Grain 86.77 % 
0.50 kg Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 10.85 % 
0.11 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM) Grain 2.39 % 
16.00 gm Pacific Gem [15.00 %] (60 min) Hops 26.1 IBU 
1.00 kg Acerola "Cherries" (Secondary 5.0 min) Misc 
yeast - french saison slurry


----------



## winkle (23/12/09)

Bah humbug! one of my double plugger thongs died while brewing the UXB so the batch of Acerola Sour will have to wait until after Santa. Can't breach safety regs can we.
(lacking a few kg of Pils malt didn't help either  )


----------



## Bribie G (24/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> First day of Chrissy holidays and Mid Boil of this one right now.
> 
> Best Bitter.
> 
> ...



Brad, I see you are using Chinese Cluster in a UK style for the bittering, I've done 2 brews similar using 50g of Cluster - one finished with 20g Northdown at 10 mins and the other with 20g Challenger 10 mins.
I racked the first one into CC today and had a sneaky :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2: 
The Chinee Cluster seems to be shaping up as the Fuggle you have when you aren't having a Fuggle. Hey wouldn't it be an upset if you or I took out a place in the February BABBs mini comp with a Chinese hopped Bitter hahaha B)


----------



## bradsbrew (24/12/09)

BribieG said:


> Brad, I see you are using Chinese Cluster in a UK style for the bittering, I've done 2 brews similar using 50g of Cluster - one finished with 20g Northdown at 10 mins and the other with 20g Challenger 10 mins.
> I racked the first one into CC today and had a sneaky :icon_drool2: :icon_drool2:
> The Chinee Cluster seems to be shaping up as the Fuggle you have when you aren't having a Fuggle. Hey wouldn't it be an upset if you or I took out a place in the February BABBs mini comp with a Chinese hopped Bitter hahaha B)



Funny you should mention that Michael, I had a sneak taste last night while getting a hydro sample and thought the same thing. I think the cluster will be good as a bittering for English and a good late addition for aussie beers. 
I will also be doing a brew using the chinese hops in a brew using 
Cascade @ 60
Cluster @ 15
Sazz @ 0

Cheers Brad


----------



## Peteoz77 (24/12/09)

Trying a new SMaSH today. 

10kg Maris Otter
100gm Cascade @60
100gm Cascade @15
100gm Cascade @Flame Out.

I have made it with Amarillo and it was very nice... now I'm just trying to even out the Hop Supply.


----------



## joecast (24/12/09)

will add some hazle nut extract to the keg when its done. frist try with this style.


nut brown ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

11-C English Brown Ale, Northern Brown

Min OG: 1.040 Max OG: 1.052
Min IBU: 20 Max IBU: 30
Min Clr: 12 Max Clr: 22 Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 19.00 Wort Size (L): 19.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.10
Anticipated OG: 1.048 Plato: 12.00
Anticipated SRM: 16.9
Anticipated IBU: 28.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
69.5 2.85 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.038 3
12.2 0.50 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 8
7.3 0.30 kg. Brown Malt Great Britain 1.032 70
4.9 0.20 kg. JWM Crystal 140 Australia 1.035 74
2.4 0.10 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 112
2.4 0.10 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
1.2 0.05 kg. JWM Chocolate Malt Australia 1.032 381

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.

Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 11.00 19.0 60 min.
10.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 11.00 9.7 30 min.


----------



## Steve (24/12/09)

Peteoz77 said:


> Trying a new SMaSH today.
> 
> 10kg Maris Otter
> 100gm Cascade @60
> ...



 wheres your usual 200gms of dry hopping!


----------



## peter.brandon (24/12/09)

Steve said:


> wheres your usual 200gms of dry hopping!




Come on boxing day!!!!

I am brewing with a mate - 2 brews

Mine is a bit of a twist as i cannot ferment cold i am going to cheat. I want to make a Pilsner with a slight APA stonefruit aroma to it. So what i am doing is the following:

5kg Pilsner Grain
0.5kg Vienna Grain
0.5kg Carapils
15g Rakau hops (11.5%) @ 60mins
15g Rakau hops (11.5%) @ 10mins
15g Rakau hops (11.5%) @ 5mins
Whitelab Kolsch yeast (this is where i am cheating not using pilsner yeast)
Should be 31 IBU

The Rakau will give me the stonefruit aroma but slill the saaz earthy peppery taste on the palate as well i believe Emersons in NZ use this hop in their pilsner.

My mate is attending a APA with Galaxy hops:

2kg Traditional ale grain
2.5kg Pilsner Grain
0.5kg Crystal grain

Then galaxy whole hops flowers - not sure what IBU's he is shooting for.

So cricket, beer and brewing!!!! An awsome boxing day ahead.

Cheers,
Plyers


----------



## Peteoz77 (24/12/09)

Steve said:


> wheres your usual 200gms of dry hopping!




I think $45 worth of Cascade is enough for a SMaSH! LOL


----------



## Fourstar (24/12/09)

Peteoz77 said:


> I think $45 worth of Cascade is enough for a SMaSH! LOL



You can get a kg landed to your door from that states for close to that price!  Buying US hops locally is a farce <_<


----------



## adz2332 (24/12/09)

Started last night, first crack at cider... Need something refreshing on these hot days!

Black rock kit 
500g Dextrose
250g lactose
4 ltr apple juice
4 ltr apple & Strawberry juice
500 grams of honey
1 stick of cinnimon
1/4 tsp nutmeg
200g Sugar
2 Granny Smith Apples (peeled cut heavly washed)
2 Fuji Apples (peeled cut heavly washed)
1 Punnet Of Strawberries (cut washed)

Fermentis 11.5g US05

made to 23ltrs
Brew temp of around 18 - 19

Fingers crossed now!!!


----------



## Peteoz77 (24/12/09)

Fourstar said:


> You can get a kg landed to your door from that states for close to that price!  Buying US hops locally is a farce <_<




That's just what I did Mate! I bought 10 pounds (4.5 Kilos) for $200... HALF of which was shipping...

But I do have to say (since I work in a LHBS) that the buy price in AUS for US Hops is still double that price... Like over $100 a Kilo. It's BS, but I understand that the AUS Distributors are under contract....so the price should be getting infinitely better.. soon I hope.


----------



## Fourstar (24/12/09)

Peteoz77 said:


> That's just what I did Mate! I bought 10 pounds (4.5 Kilos) for $200... HALF of which was shipping...
> But I do have to say (since I work in a LHBS) that the buy price in AUS for US Hops is still double that price... Like over $100 a Kilo. It's BS, but I understand that the AUS Distributors are under contract....so the price should be getting infinitely better.. soon I hope.



Yeah i know what you mean. Ive been hounding the guy at my LHBS to do some direct buys. Can't go wrong but his distributors might get pissy if they find out!

I went in on a buy recently and its soooo worth the effort, especially if you have a favourite hop you chew through regulary. Before you know it 500g is almost gone within a few weeks!


----------



## Peteoz77 (24/12/09)

Fourstar said:


> Yeah i know what you mean. Ive been hounding the guy at my LHBS to do some direct buys. Can't go wrong but his distributors might get pissy if they find out!
> 
> I went in on a buy recently and its soooo worth the effort, especially if you have a favourite hop you chew through regulary. Before you know it 500g is almost gone within a few weeks!




Yep, I really like APA's and they chew through Cascade and Amarillo like breakfast cereal.


----------



## yardy (24/12/09)

planning a 90% wheat (10% pils or rye) with about 1.5kg of mango in the primary, just waiting for the mangoes to finish in the next few days, can't wait to try this beer.


_useless trivia:_ i've been pouring yeast cakes and trub around this tree all year and it's the best year we've had, the branches are straining under the weight B) 

cheers


----------



## Screwtop (24/12/09)

yardy said:


> planning a 90% wheat (10% pils or rye) with about 1.5kg of mango in the primary, just waiting for the mangoes to finish in the next few days, can't wait to try this beer.
> 
> 
> _useless trivia:_ i've been pouring yeast cakes and trub around this tree all year and it's the best year we've had, the branches are straining under the weight B)
> ...




Is that from a recipe Yard? Lot of wheat for a fruit beer.

Screwy


----------



## Peter Wadey (24/12/09)

Kegged a smoked Porter yesterday & was looking forward to mashing a wheat beer Boxing Day , but the weather forecast for Sydney is looking iffy for the next few days.

Safe & Merry Xmas to all,
Peter


----------



## yardy (24/12/09)

Screwtop said:


> Is that from a recipe Yard?
> Screwy




nah mate, str8 outta me head B)


----------



## NickB (25/12/09)

Mashing away on this ATM - Something low ABV to session with 

And seeing as the previous (non-red) version of this disappeared bloody quickly, I best get on with it!

Recipe: Nanango Summer Red
Style: 6B-Light Hybrid Beer-Blonde Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.029 SG
Expected OG: 1.040 SG
Expected FG: 1.010 SG
Expected ABV: 4.0 %
Expected ABW: 3.1 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 38.2
Expected Color: 12.4 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 3.150 kg (81.4 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Dark Wheat Malt 0.250 kg (6.5 %) In Mash/Steeped
German CaraRed 0.200 kg (5.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.200 kg (5.2 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.070 kg (1.8 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Warrior (15.5 % alpha) 12 g Loose Pellet Hops used First Wort Hopped
NZ Cascade (7.8 % alpha) 10 g Loose Whole Hops used 30 Min From End
NZ Cascade (7.8 % alpha) 10 g Loose Whole Hops used 15 Min From End
NZ Cascade (7.8 % alpha) 30 g Loose Whole Hops used Dry-Hopped

Other Ingredients

Yeast: DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (68C/154F) w/Mash-Out
Step: Rest at 68 degC for 60 mins
Step: Raise to and Mash out at 77 degC for 10 mins


----------



## geoff_tewierik (25/12/09)

Must be a slow day out your way NIck, brewing on Christmas day, most of us are waiting until tomorrow.

I'm messing about with Brewsmith now working out my SMASH.


----------



## devo (25/12/09)

Hopefully a galaxy APA on boxing day.


----------



## NickB (25/12/09)

Yep, spending the day by myself today as the missus is away with her family, and I have to work the Boxing Day sale tomorrow. Plus my family is back in Tas as well. So, due to the fact that there is F-All on TV, have watched most of the movies I have, and I need to fill more kegs, I've decided to brew!

Will be firing up the BBQ shortly (lamb cutlets, some marinated in smoky BBQ, some in lime and rosemary), and a T-Bone, plus some oven roasted potato, and a few glasses of Great Wall of Hops MKI (Chinese Cascade) which I just kegged! His brother, Great Wall of Hops MKII (Marco Polo) will be kegged after lunch. Should be a good arvo!

Cheers


----------



## geoff_tewierik (25/12/09)

Sounds like a good day Nick, enjoy.


----------



## NickB (25/12/09)

:beer:


----------



## bonj (25/12/09)

Good onya Nick! That's dedication. Have a good one, mate.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (25/12/09)

Righto,

Fiddle farted around with Beersmith (for the first time ever) while waiting for the ladies to get lunch ready.

Came up with this, still need to work on my beersmith skills, and the accepted info to be posted here on AHB.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Pale Ale - Challenger - Boxing Day
Brewer: Geoff Tewierik
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.72 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 9.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Barret Burston Ale Malt (6.3 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
30.00 gm Challenger [6.10 %] (60 min) Hops 19.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Challenger [6.10 %] (15 min) Hops 9.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Challenger [6.10 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs Safale US-05 (Fermentis) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.04 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C


----------



## NickB (25/12/09)

Looks the goods, sort of an English/American style hybrid. Should turn out nice and clean hops wise with the US-05 in there!

Cheers!


----------



## Weizguy (25/12/09)

geoff, I think that's more of a Summer Ale than the style ur looking for.

I thought that the style required crystal. Anyone else wanna agree here?


----------



## geoff_tewierik (25/12/09)

Was looking at doing a straight SMASH, and only chose the English Pale Ale option in beersmith, as I had to choose something, or so I thought - first time with beersmith and all.


----------



## Weizguy (25/12/09)

SMASH away...Go like a Champion!

Not sure if it'll be balanced enough without crystal.

Please let us know. 
BEERZ


----------



## warra48 (25/12/09)

I don't want to rain on your parade, but I did a similar brew earlier this year, to see what Challenger was like as a hop.
97% Maris Otter, and all Challenger to 32 IBU. Notts yeast.

Didn't turn out good to my taste. 
It lacked the balancing body, complexity, and character from some Crystal malt, as averted to by Les.
The flavour and aroma of Challenger on its own is not one of my favourites. I think it blends well with other hops though.

However, your experience may differ from mine, so go ahead and experiment.
Maybe SO-4 might be a better choice than US-05 ?


----------



## geoff_tewierik (25/12/09)

Balance may be all out of whack, but I'm trying three different beers in the time off I have over the Christmas/New Years Break, all SMASHs using 100% Ale Malt. First is the Challenger, second is a Cascade and third is Amarillo.

For me it's not so much as getting a balanced beer, more an experiment with different hops on their own and tasting the difference between them to educate my palate.


----------



## Tony (26/12/09)

Ahhhh boxing day 

Brewing a Weissbier.

70% Weyermann Pale Wheat
25% Weyermann Boh Pils
5% Weyermann Carahell.

1.046, 12 IBU with Hallertau

3068

Couldn't be simpler.

Cheers


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/12/09)

Hoping mine will be in the mash tun in time for the first ball of the Test.

*Edit - yep, mashed in at 8:55am, perfect, even hit my temps


----------



## Tony (26/12/09)

I was happy with my effort this morning. Tidied up the garage as there was no room to brew in, cracked the grain, got 50 liters of water from my HWS  up to temp, did a zwickel feral ( :huh: ) rest and infused up to 63 for rhe mash, which is now recircing in under an hour.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/12/09)

Looks like I might have to build a mash stirrer for my tun, I lost half a degree opening up the tun to give it a quick stir after 15 minutes, to make sure I had no lumps.


----------



## Tony (26/12/09)

No what happens is it cools on the outside edges of the mash and when you stir it in it cools the whole mash.

What is your mash tun made of?


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/12/09)

38L Keep Cool Esky.

Just about to drain it, here's hoping the new falsie does what it's supposed to.


----------



## Tony (26/12/09)

The other thing i find helps is cutting a piece of foam insulation to fit in the esky and push down ontop of the mash. If you have airspace in the mash tun it will suck heat out of the mash. A bit of inch thick white foam stops this.

Have a fun day brewing.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/12/09)

Yeah I will, just got me a stuck sparge - joy of joys.

Edit: Sorted - elbow on the falsie blocked up


----------



## Screwtop (26/12/09)

yardy said:


> nah mate, str8 outta me head B)




Some of the best come from there :lol:

Screwy


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/12/09)

Burners fired up


----------



## Tony (26/12/09)

Ive got almost 60 liters in the kettle and its comming to the boil.

Just cracked a bottle or Weihenstphaner to enjoy while it boils...... well..... the beginning of the boil. 

Its Boxing day


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/12/09)

Not sure what the target is for my brew prior to it being boiled, but I got 1.048 into the kettle.


----------



## bonj (26/12/09)

That's a decent pre-boil gravity, Geoff!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/12/09)

Pretty sure I've got the right volume too Ben.

Must do something about that after this brew, pretty sure I have a piece of stainless flat bar around here somewhere. Some cold water, a etching bit on my dremel and I'll get that fixed.

Oh yeah, and I just found my new hop screen sitting on my desk - DOH!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/12/09)

First lot of Challenger hops are in. MMMMMMMmmmmmmmm YUM.


----------



## Tony (26/12/09)

67 liters in the kettle, almost boiling and 45 min before it sees any hops


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/12/09)

And in with the flavour hops.

Time to rinse out the No Chill drum.

Oh, and have another ESB


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/12/09)

Flameout hops added, a quick stir (jeez I hope I didn't oxygenate it) with the f'n hot spoon that's been sterilising in the boil the last ten minutes and the lids on.

20 minutes of waiting drinking time and it'll be into the no chill drum.


----------



## Tony (26/12/09)

Hallertau in 10 min ago....... 30 min to go then will be chilling it and pitching this arvo.

What a great way to spend a wet cool boxing day. Its about 20 deg and thats great cause its made the brew day very comfortable..... didnt even break a sweat.

cheers


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/12/09)

Lucky ba$tard, it's been pissing down most of the morning on and off, it's humid as all hell >70%, it's nudging 29 degrees and I sweated up a storm just watching the kettle.

Still beats going shopping with the missus and in-laws


----------



## Tony (26/12/09)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Still beats going shopping with the missus and in-laws



:lol: :super:


----------



## geoff_tewierik (26/12/09)

And cubed.

Bugger me if I didn't over do the boil again. I got about 18L of 1.058 into the cube.

That'll make for an interesting % alcohol in the final product of about 6% or so.


----------



## Mantis (26/12/09)

Was going to brew today but couldnt drag myself out of bed in time. Finished a book instead
Will get more organised tommorow


----------



## Peteoz77 (26/12/09)

Mantis said:


> Was going to brew today but couldnt drag myself out of bed in time. Finished a book instead
> Will get more organised tommorow




Same here.. Will bemaking something tomorrow... Not sure yet, but I need to make more beer, this holiday season has seen a LOT of beer gone already...

Wish I had some damned Vienna..


----------



## browndog (27/12/09)

Just put this IPA down using a new hop to Oz courtesy of MHB, maaate, up here in QLD the humidity is running about 99% and its about 33C, around the brewery I reckon it was more like 38. 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Citra IPA
Brewer: Tony Brown
Asst Brewer: Jess
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 24.00 L 
Boil Size: 32.79 L
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 12.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 60.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (3.0 SRM)Grain 61.54 % 
2.00 kg Munich Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 30.77 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 20L (20.0 SRM) Grain 7.69 % 
25.00 gm Citra [11.50 %] (60 min) Hops 27.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Citra [11.50 %] (20 min) Hops 16.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Citra [11.50 %] (10 min) Hops 10.1 IBU 
25.00 gm Citra [11.50 %] (5 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
0.50 tsp Koppafloc (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs US05 From Trub (Safale) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 16.96 L of water at 81.1 C 67.0 C 


happy holidays Brewers

Browndog


----------



## Mantis (27/12/09)

Trying for a pale red ale and the colour looked right going into the cubes  

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 38.00 L 
Boil Size: 45.20 L
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 16.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.5 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.04 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (3.Grain 81.43 % 
1.01 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 11.63 % 
0.30 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 3.47 % 
0.20 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 2.31 % 
0.10 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 1.16 % 
35.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.50 %] (60 min) (FirsHops 21.2 IBU 
35.00 gm Cascade [6.90 %] (45 min) Hops 12.9 IBU 
30.10 gm Cascade [6.90 %] (10 min) Hops 4.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2 Pkgs US-05 Yeast-Ale


----------



## winkle (27/12/09)

I was going to do a basic hefe-weizen (50% BB Wheat, 50% BB Pils), but just moving fermenters in and out of the fermenting fridge left me covered in sweat. Bloody 99% humidity, I'll do it tomorrow and watch cricket instead today whilst rehydrating B) .


----------



## Mearesy (27/12/09)

Just brewed a nice simple English Pale Ale

100g crystal 40
50g crystal 120
200g wheat
4.5kg marris otter


Hopped with EKG:

60min: 30g
20min: 15g
10min: 15g
0min: 15g

Will feed it some 1469 tomorrow


----------



## Peteoz77 (27/12/09)

Found some Vienna!

Made 10 Gallons of 3 Legged Hound Pale Ale


----------



## Tony (29/12/09)

Brewing a Brown ale...... trying to get close to a Samuel Smith's Nut Brown Ale. Im not using any sugar though.

I was never a fan of Fuggle but thought i would give some a go to see if my tastes have changed. Smells great in the pack 



Bulls balls brown ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 28.00 Wort Size (L): 28.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.65
Anticipated OG: 1.050 Plato: 12.27
Anticipated EBC: 29.3
Anticipated IBU: 26.3
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
88.5 5.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
5.3 0.30 kg. TF Dark Crystal UK 1.036 230
5.3 0.30 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 100
0.9 0.05 kg. TF Roasted Barley UK 1.033 1300

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.20 23.3 45 min.
14.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.20 2.9 15 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale


----------



## randyrob (29/12/09)

Ball & Chain Ale (Test Batch #3 for D-day)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050
Colour (SRM): 5.3
Bitterness (IBU): 35.1

90% Pale Ale Malt
5% Munich I
5% Wheat Malt

0.7 g/l East Kent Golding @ 60 Minutes
2 g/l Cascade @ 15 Minutes
2 g/l Cascade @ 2 Minutes

Single step Infusion at 66*C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20*c with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Effect (29/12/09)

interesting that you would bitter with EKG...


----------



## Tony (29/12/09)

I recon its a tops idea and it will work just fine.

EKG goes well with SAAZ too


----------



## Effect (29/12/09)

don't doubt that it would work fine...at all.

just when I saw that grain bill and that hopping bill, I just would have thought to have bittered with something else...especially because I recon I could get away with using the same hop to bitter and save the EKG for an english type of ale, rather than using it for a beer that reeks of cascade...

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Tony (29/12/09)

Yeah you could but sometimes you have to consider the bitterness that these hops leave in the beer. EKG leaves a very smooth bitterenss which would help the beer out a lot with all that cascade. 

An i am a firm believer that bittering hops leave a character to the beer..... even if there are lots of late hops. It mixes and effects the way the late hops are percieved. I be;ieve EKG's fruity floral character would be a great balancing act for the citric cascade.

American hops and most high alpha hops work well but sometimes a low alpha bittering hop just makes the little difference that lifts the beer.

I personally use low alpha hops to bitter when ever i can.


----------



## randyrob (29/12/09)

Hey Phillip,

I always have EKG on hand so use it as a "go to" hop for bittering. Cascade is a great late hop but
doesn't suit my tastes as a bittering hop. I've used magnum, northern brewer, por for bittering in the 
past but always seem to have to order it in to use it where as i always seem to have enough EKG left
over from porters, stouts and bitters.

Rob.


----------



## matho (29/12/09)

had the best brewing day i have had so far

after days of rain the sky clear to produce a perfect summer day, warm sun and a cool breeze that kept the temp down to 25 deg
under the front porch where i was brewing.
Used my mill for the first time after motorising it and it made the whole job so much easier just under 5kg in about 2 min. 
Tried out my new manifold, i made it to see if it would stop the stuck sparges i was getting with a braid. the manifold flowed better and was clearer quicker but there was bigger chunks getting thru but they soon stopped.
Hit all my numbers, the three ring burner was holding a rolling boil with just one ring on and no fiddeling around with the valves to keep it that way.
got the flow right on the counter flow chiller so the wort got to 22 deg with tap water at 21.
pitched and nowits in the fridge.
here's what i brewed its a subdude version of my apa

4kg of jw trad ale
.5 kg of wey munich 1
.25 jw caramalt

7 g of galaxy flowers (14.9%) 60 min
10g " " " 30 min
10g " " " at flameout

us 05 at 18deg
had a great day hope it turns out ok

cheer's matho


----------



## Tony (29/12/09)

I can taste that beer from the recipe..... it will be a rippa!


----------



## matho (29/12/09)

thanks tony it big brother is really nice just wanted to back it off a bit and make it more of a session beer.

cheer's matho


----------



## under (29/12/09)

My next 2 are planned 

Brew 1 -

40% JWM Trad. Ale
40% JWM Export Pilsner
20% Bairds Flaked Maize
42g Liberty Pellets @ 60min
10g Liberty Pellets @ 10min
US-05

Brew 2 -

95% JWM Trad. Ale
5% JWM Wheat
10 IBU Pride Of Ringwood FWH
15 IBU Pride Of Ringwood @ 45

Sound ok?


----------



## geoff_tewierik (30/12/09)

Halfway through the mash on the following:


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Pale Ale - Cascade
Brewer: Geoff Tewierik
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.41 L
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 9.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 41.7 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Barret Burston Ale Malt (6.3 EBC) Grain 100.00 % 
30.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (60 min) Hops 25.9 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (20 min) Hops 15.7 IBU 
30.00 gm Cascade [7.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
2 Pkgs Safale US-05 (Fermentis) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 13.04 L of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 


Changed the amount of water in my HLT that eated up first thing to be just the water needed for the Mash in, saved about half an hour. While it was heating I cracked my grain directly into the mash tun, so no double handling. Filled up the HLT for the Mash out water to be heated while the Mash is on. Hopefully it'll get hot enough in time for the end of the mash.


----------



## Effect (30/12/09)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Halfway through the mash on the following:
> 
> 
> BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> ...



Nice, a cascade and BB ale smash.

But why are you going to put two packets of yeast in? 1 should be more than enough...


----------



## Tony (30/12/09)

Juat mashed in an Old Ale to pitch on the 1469 when its done with the Nut Brown Ale i made yesterday.

The little bit of Munich 2 was just a leftover i found in the bottom of the malt tub in a bag, so i chucked it too... what the hell 



Old Ale

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 18.00 Wort Size (L): 18.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.40
Anticipated OG: 1.082 Plato: 19.79
Anticipated EBC: 38.7
Anticipated IBU: 54.7
Brewhouse Efficiency: 76 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
70.3 4.50 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
7.8 0.50 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 145
7.8 0.50 kg. TF Flaked Maize UK 1.040 0
4.7 0.30 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 230
4.7 0.30 kg. Weyermann Munich II Germany 1.038 26
3.1 0.20 kg. JWM Caramalt Australia 1.036 50
1.6 0.10 kg. Rice Gulls Australia 1.000 0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
96.00 g. E.K Goldings Pellet 4.80 53.0 45 min.
16.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.20  1.7 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale


----------



## geoff_tewierik (30/12/09)

Phillip said:


> Nice, a cascade and BB ale smash.
> 
> But why are you going to put two packets of yeast in? 1 should be more than enough...



Because the SMASH I made on Boxing Day ended up at 1.058, which is at the top end of one packets capability. If this one ends up the same, then I'll know from my notes that I need to add two yeast packets to give it a good head start.

*Edit: spelling


----------



## Tony (30/12/09)

I aggree with Phillip... one should do it.

I use one pack in 54 liters of 1.054 with no problems, you only have 23 liters to worry about.

2 packs wont hurt it but i say save one for your next batch.

cheers


----------



## randyrob (30/12/09)

Just weighted out the hops for a bit of a cupboard cleaner...





*Halfluck IPA*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.060
Colour (SRM): 8.5
Bitterness (IBU): 60.1

72% Pale Ale Malt
20% Munich I
5% Wheat Malt
3% Caramunich I

0.4 g/l East Kent Golding @ 60 Minutes
2.8 g/l Amarillo, Cascade,Chinook, Galaxy @ 15 Minutes
2.8 g/l Amarillo, Cascade,Chinook, Galaxy @ 5 Minutes
2.8 g/l Amarillo, Cascade,Chinook, Galaxy @ 0 Minutes


Single step Infusion at 65*C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 20*c with Safale US-05

Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## under (30/12/09)

Hey Tony,

95% JWM Trad. Ale
5% JWM Wheat
10 IBU Pride Of Ringwood FWH
15 IBU Pride Of Ringwood @ 45

This sound alright. Its based on something I found of yours a while back.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/09)

Put this one down yesterday. 

Series 2 Kingswood Sump Oil Stout

6.5 kg BB ALE
2 kg Dingemans Aromatic
1.25 kg Rolled Oats
1 kg Roasted Barley
0.5 kg Black Malt
0.3 kg Chocolate Malt
0.3 kg Carared
0.1 kg Special B

60g China Cluster @ 60
20g First Gold @ 25
20g First Gold @ 15
30g Styrian Gold @ 0

Ended up with 50 L at 1047. 1275 Wyeast thames Valley.

Will throw some extra goodies in during ferment  


cheers Brad


----------



## Tony (30/12/09)

under said:


> Hey Tony,
> 
> 95% JWM Trad. Ale
> 5% JWM Wheat
> ...




mash it at about 64 deg and use US-05 or a good dry english strain.

You wil never buy coopers again!

That recipe almost got a medal at the AABC...... not many made with POR come close.

cheers


----------



## winkle (30/12/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Put this one down yesterday.
> 
> Series 2 Kingswood Sump Oil Stout
> 
> ...



Gee that smelt good going into the NC cube  . You've got me thinking about changes to my house stout now.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (30/12/09)

The Cascade I added to my boil smells f'n fantastic!


----------



## TidalPete (30/12/09)

winkle said:


> Gee that smelt good going into the NC cube  . You've got me thinking about changes to my house stout now.



Me too!
Never been really happy with my stouts to date.

TP


----------



## winkle (30/12/09)

geoff_tewierik said:


> The Cascade I added to my boil smells f'n fantastic!



So its not Chinese Cascade then <_< .


----------



## geoff_tewierik (30/12/09)

winkle said:


> So its not Chinese Cascade then <_< .



Nope - US Cascade for me.

My experience with the Chinese Cascade shows it leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## under (30/12/09)

Tony said:


> mash it at about 64 deg and use US-05 or a good dry english strain.
> 
> You wil never buy coopers again!
> 
> ...



Not as dry as you suggest but I can get my hands on some whitbread. Thoughts on this?


----------



## geoff_tewierik (30/12/09)

And cubed.

1.045 into the cube and about 4L left over, so I didn't boil this one enough.

Next time I'll have that happy medium


----------



## under (30/12/09)

Sounds like your eff. is higher then you think.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (30/12/09)

Maybe, but most likely my volumes aren't accurate, except for the amount into the mash - that one I know as I use a 2L jug to add it. But post mash I still haven't sorted out my measuring.


----------



## kirem (31/12/09)

As I am home with my 6 year old son for NYE, I decided to put a brew on.

It is along the lines of an oaked IPA, 0.5g/L oak chips into the boil. These oak chips are on steroids, so I don't want to over do it and maybe put some oak in the ferment.

long mash schedule, 
40degC/30min
44/15
55/15
61 --> 63 over 40min
70/50
mash-out at 75

Batch Size (L): 22.00 Wort Size (L): 22.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.40
Anticipated OG: 1.082 Plato: 19.72
Anticipated EBC: 37.8
Anticipated IBU: 58.8
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
82.8 5.30 kg. Bairds Golden Promise Great Britain 1.038 6
7.8 0.50 kg. Weyermann Caraaroma Germany 1.034 350
4.7 0.30 kg. Dingemans Biscuit Malt 1.030 23
4.7 0.30 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. 2007 Magnum Pellet 12.50 17.7 90 min.
22.00 g. 2008 Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 12.2 45 min.
22.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.20 10.7 45 min.
22.00 g. 2008 Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 6.9 30 min.
22.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.20 6.1 30 min.
22.00 g. 2008 Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 2.7 10 min.
22.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.20 2.4 10 min.
22.00 g. 2008 Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 0.0 0 min.
22.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.20 0.0 0 min.
22.00 g. 2008 Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.80 0.0 Dry Hop
22.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 4.20 0.0 Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

Danstar Nottingham


----------



## manticle (31/12/09)

Did 3 single batches yesterday. Boil one, mash another, no chill the middle one.

A long day, a bit like work in some spots and you find your concentration waning on simple matters like 'does that alarm mean 20 minute hop addition or mash-out time?

Nonetheless, they all came out ok with rough efficiencies and volumes being met.

All single infusion, batch sparged.

Brew 1: 

Dubbel

Type:	All grain
Size:	23 liters
Color: 49 HCU (~21 SRM) 
Bitterness: 30-35 IBU (no sugar)
OG:	1.072 (1059 no sugar)
FG:	1.012
Alcohol: 7.8% v/v (6.1% w/w)

Grain: 6kg JW Pilsner
250g Belgian biscuit
100g Belgian Special B
100g JW dark crystal 
Mash: 60 minutes, 70% efficiency , 64 degrees
Boil: 60 minutes
SG 1.055 (1045 no sugar)
Boil size: 30 liters
Hops:	25g -30 Northern Brewer (8.5% AA, 60 min.)
20g Hallertauer (4.25% AA, 20 min.)
Irish [email protected]
Adjunct: 800g Belgian dark candi sugar added at high krausen (trying the commercial product this time but usually make my own).
Yeast: WY3787

Brew 2

American Hopped Golden Ale II

Type:	All grain	
Size:	23 liters
Color: 8 HCU (~6 SRM) 
Bitterness: 37 IBU
OG: 1.046
FG:	1.010
Alcohol:	4.6% v/v (3.6% w/w)
Grain:	
2kg JW ale
2kg JW Pilsner
500g Wheat malt
250g Belgian biscuit
100g JW medium crystal 
Mash: 60 mins, 65 degrees 70% efficiency
Boil: 60 minutes	SG 1.035	30 liters
Hops: 20g Centennial (12.5% AA, 60 min.) (actually 15g centennial and 5 g Northern Brewer as I ran short of centennial)
20g Cascade (6% AA, 20 min.)
10g Cascade (aroma)

Yeast : WY1056 (actually US 05 as I didn't trust the starter)
Whirlfoc


Brew 3:

English style Brown ale

jStyle:	English Brown
Type:	All grain
Size:	23 liters
Color:	33 HCU (~16 SRM) 
Bitterness:	32 IBU
OG:	1.053	

FG:	1.012
Alcohol:	5.2% v/v (4.1% w/w)
Grain:	5kg JW ale
100g Weyerman Cara red
100g JW dark crystal
100g Roasted barley
200g Belgian biscuit
Mash:	70% efficiency
Boil:	minutes	SG 1.040	30 liters
Hops:	30g Fuggles (4.75% AA, 60 min.)
25g Kent Goldings (5% AA, 60 min)
Yeast: WY1275 Thames Valley 

Notes: Caramelised 4 litres of first runnings wort to thick syrup and added back into boil

Ran out of gas during the third boil but few other dramas apart from that. I might stick to 2 batches per day in future but at least I know it can be done. I have new boil pots now - I used to do a batch in two boils/chills with a 10 L and 15 litre pot which took the better part of a day just for 1 so I was pretty stoked.


----------



## itmechanic (31/12/09)

Just cubed the following American Lager and mashed in the James Squire "The Craic" clone, brewed many times and is a house favourite. Thanks to Fourstar for the recipe. :icon_drool2: 


Style: Premium American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.72 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 9.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4250.00 gm Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 89.66 % 
150.00 gm Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 3.16 % 
60.00 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (59.1 EBC) Grain 1.27 % 
30.00 gm Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (236.4 EBC) Grain 0.63 % 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.70 %] (60 min) Hops 15.9 IBU 
25.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [3.40 %] (Dry HopHops - 
50.00 gm Hallertauer Hersbrucker [2.20 %] (10 min)Hops 4.4 IBU 
1.00 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
250.00 gm Cane (Beet) Sugar (0.0 EBC) Sugar 5.27 % 
1 Pkgs Danish Lager (Wyeast Labs #2042) [Starter Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 4490.00 gm
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 0.00 L of water at 65.0 C 65.0 C 





Recipe: The Craic

Asst Brewer: 
Style: Dry Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.72 L
Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 68.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 42.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3717.33 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5Grain 77.36 % 
725.33 gm Barley, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 15.09 % 
362.67 gm Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 7.55 % 
80.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 42.0 IBU 
0.50 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.50 tsp Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4805.33 gm
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Saccrification Add 7.21 L of water at 74.6 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 9.61 L of water at 85.3 C 75.0 C 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## raven19 (1/1/10)

Started a new thread for a new decade after 200+ pages.

WAYB III - 2010 onwards thread here


----------

